# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  Rovaniemi 25

## Hösö

ja taas jatkuu uuessa....

----------


## HemmoP

aivan käsittämättömät jälkipelit    :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:  


hei, oli mulla asiaaki! Katos Hyvinkäälle kun mennään, niin ajettais eka pe Tampereelle Peten kämpille yöks, sitte siittä la aamusta Kalpis -&gt; illasta Hyvinkää ja su Hyvinkäällä ois net kisat.. illasta sitten taas valon nopeudella kotiin..

----------


## MakeM

rasekuski 

 
eiks toi oo hösö?  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

kai se mie oon   :Leveä hymy:  


joo mulle tuo hyvinkään reissu kyllä passais!

----------


## HemmoP

juu, voitas kattoa yhteinen känppä hyvingeltä Oulun torveloiden kanssa jos niille passaapi? meitähä kuitenki tulis aika monta heeboa sinneppäin..?

tietenki se logistiikka on? .. niinku aina ..       :Leveä hymy:  


kärnästäki löyty kuva


ja psysistä


ja antista 
 

tuola näky olevan joitain kuvija jo ajoista..

http://www.cult.tpu.fi/student/a1mhakki/mustavuori/

----------


## Hösö

akustistaki löyty hyvä kuva  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


btw: kiitoksia pojille seurasta ja opastuksista...pemaksi rata oli kyllä aika makia!!1  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

siis sörssellsssönkö voitti kaikki ns. kovat jätkät??  [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :No huh!:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:  

hösö sie oot mun jumala!!

koska lähetää ruisii urheiluautolla?

----------


## Hösö

haistappa jarno *****!   :Vihainen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

oujees,nyt on suunnitelmat jo hyvällä malilla,elikkä....käytiin tänään rauno ylipaavalniemen (liikuntaviraston päällikkö)
kanssa pikku dirtillä ja se siunasi meidän hankkeen,elikkäpä asia menee nyt tekniselle virastolle käsittelyyn ja sieltä selvitetään että onnistuuko tuo homma.ainoa mikä voi vielä kaataa tämän homman niin on se että sen paikan ympärillä asuvat ihmiset ei välttämättä tykkää siitä että siihen tulee mitään hälyä vaikka eihän fillareista nyt hirveästi metakkaa tule,saas nähä..

----------


## HemmoP

oikein tiitsa, hieno homma ja rulexz!1

oisko kellään mielenkiintoa hiihtää sonkhan hyppiin per illasta? Mie aattelin käyä sielä tsekkaan tilanteen, hannu tulis vissiin raksalla käväseen sielä, jos tekis jotain uutta poksia johonki    :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

sitten jos asukkaat suostuvat tuohon hommaan níin jees poks. mahdollisesti saadaan rakennustarpeita (lankkua,nauloja jne..)kaupungilta,siis  mahdollisesti   :Leveä hymy:   ,pitäkää kaikki peukkuja että homma menis läpi että poksahtais niin saatais vähäsen rolloon kanadalaista shorea,huh   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

juuperkele,mie en varmaan pääse sonkaan ellen sitten kerkiä huollattaa tuota iskaria ja pitäs monsteriin vaihtaa 5 öljytkin,huh

----------


## Hösö

juu vois sitä songhasa kävässä perjantaina...


ja tiiza,

----------


## Ville

jees, pistimmä dirtiltä pari hyndää uuteen uskoon..

----------


## PeeTee

> vaikka eihän fillareista nyt hirveästi metakkaa tule



Niin eihän niistä pyöristä, mutta niistä kuskeista  :confused:     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />vaikka eihän fillareista nyt hirveästi metakkaa tule*



*Niin eihän niistä pyöristä, mutta niistä kuskeista   :confused:      * </font>[/QUOTE]jeps   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Muonionville mitä linkkoja te muutitta??

Lähtekää sonkhaan pe mie oon töisä kyllä mutta voisin tulla illasta sinne kuikuilemaan..

----------


## Hösö

ampestaki hyvä kuva...


hmm...missähä ne peten kuvat viipyy?!? ja koskahan amppe saa omat kuvansa nettiin?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * haistappa jarno *****!         [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



juu mie haistelen mutta usko pois se ei ollu ees vittuilua tällä kertaa..... ainakaa sulle   :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

juho soitti eilen huolestuneena ja ilmotti että pojat olivat pistäneet hieman dirttiä uuteen uskoon   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

siis ketkä oli pistäny???! jotku vitun rakkarit vaikö?

----------


## Mechz

ville ja juunas olivat korottaneet "päälinjan" nokkia puolella metrillä ja alastulot olivat olleet samanlaiset niinku ennenkin,järkevää   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

siis sen vanhan linjan nokkia?

----------


## Mechz

jeps,siis se mitä ajetaan kaikkein eniten   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

no voi vitun pässit.. äijjiä ei näy ku kerran vuodessa sielä ja heti ensimmäisenä muokkaa muiden luonnoksia..

ville, jos ja kun luet tän niin ens kerralla voisit kysellä mitä tehdään tai lapioit omat jutut    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   ***** tossa oo mitään järkeä?!

pistäkäähän takas kondikseen se, tarkotus tolla dirtillä on pitää vanhat vanhoina ja tehdä uusia ja parempia.. ei muokata heleppoja vituilleen ja ilman muiden mielipiteitä..

mikähän vitun filosofia siellä taas on ollut    :Sarkastinen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

jes...

kohta rallittaan kuormurilla...

----------


## HemmoP

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album113

siinäpä kuvia Tampesterin kisoista.. Lauantain kuvat on petellä jossain jemmassa vielä..

----------


## Mechz

prkle!

----------


## Sami W

Onkos kukaan lähdössä tänään fillaroimaan?

Onko tiitillä pyörä missä kunnossa?

----------


## Mechz

sami w,on se ajettavassa kunnossa,pitäiskö tänään pieni lenkki heittää?

----------


## Sami W

Sopii mulle  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

juu, jutskailin Juhon kans ja kuulemma ratakeijut siirtelee itekseen lavoja yms härpättimiä sinne tänne.. 
Eli tehtäskö kuitenki niin että jätetään ne systeemit rauhaan mitkä ei ole "omia" rakennelmia. Kuitenki vois vähän miettiä muitaki ennenku sielä säätää   :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

=&gt; HemmoPeräsaajo: Helekatin hyviä kuvia!! Niitä on vielä paljon!

Hei peetee, pystyksie polttaan mulle nuo viikonlopun kuvat, siis isot versiot? Jos pystyt, niin laita sulle ja Hemmolle omat kansiot, että näkee, kuka on ollut kuvaajana. Mie tyrkytän niitä kuvia sitten sinne lehteen. [img]smile.gif[/img]  Keskiviikkona saan nuo omat diat kehityksestä.

Aletaanko nyt spekuloimaan Lojon lokistiiggaa? 

Marjo1.2wdTDI, saisiksie taas sen pj-teltan? 

Onkohan Hisulla mahdollisuus saada se HiPo lamppu suunnistusympyröistä?

Missä sijaitsee Jarnon massakeskipiste?

Onko kivikasa vain palapeli?

Yms. yms..

----------


## JukkaK

No voi vitun tollot on taas järkiä alakaa muutteleen niitä nokkia jos ei muilta kysy mittään..    :Vihainen:  

Se pikkujätkäki soitti mulle että sielon joku muokannu kaikki nokat päin helevettiä

Mie ainaki siirtelin niitä lavoja sieltä ku tein niille pikkuäijille pöytiä sinne että net pääsee hyppimään siittä nuotiopaikan eestä

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> *Mie ainaki siirtelin niitä lavoja sieltä ku tein niille pikkuäijille pöytiä sinne että net pääsee hyppimään siittä nuotiopaikan eestä*



juu,se onki selevä homma.. Tuo tiietään ja siinä on jopa järkeäkin.. mutta ne muut jutskat    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Loput Antin ottamat kuvat:

http://otax.tky.hut.fi/~bikepoli/kis...2004_-:Antti:-

----------


## Sami W

Mihin aikaan tiitti sulle sopii?

http://www.bikemenu.com/photos/conce...ahaBMX2001.jpg  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

joo'o...kuormaautoilu oli aika mielenkiintoista...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


jos pj:tä ei saaha ni meillä o se mekaisosissiteltta   :Vink:  

jokainen kait hoiti edelleen ne omat ruuat?

ja oliko se juho nyt lähössä vai ei? ja jos ei lähe ni kuka lähtee tilalle?

ja miten mennää? peten rintterillä ja marxon autolla?

----------


## Mechz

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * juu, jutskailin Juhon kans ja kuulemma ratakeijut siirtelee itekseen lavoja yms härpättimiä sinne tänne.. 
> Eli tehtäskö kuitenki niin että jätetään ne systeemit rauhaan mitkä ei ole "omia" rakennelmia. Kuitenki vois vähän miettiä muitaki ennenku sielä säätää    :confused: *



jees,semmonen olisi kyllä hyvä homma että nuo helpommat hypyt pysyisi pieninä ja jos tuntuu siltä että on skillssejä hyppiä vähän isommistakin niin hyppii vaikka sitä tupla linjaa taikka tekee jonku erillisen megagäpin   :Vihainen:

----------


## Mechz

sami w,missä tänään kävis hurulla? oukku?

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> *taikka tekee jonku erillisen megagäpin   *



juu, jos tuntuu hurjan sankarimaiselta niin siellä mettässä on se "iso" linja ihan vapaassa käytössä..    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Vaikka oukulla.

Vois ajaa vaikka sen pikkudirtin kautta.

----------


## Mechz

passaabraa,soitellaan tuossa kuuen kieppeillä vaikka?

----------


## Sami W

Juu. Soitellaampa silloin.

----------


## PeeTee

Aatos, joo eiköhän se onnistu...poltan heti ku pääsen rolloon...

Lauantain kuvat tulee illalla...offroadi ei antanu laittaa niitä yöllä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

=&gt; Pete: Tänks. That's my bitch.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Elekää nyt repikö pelihousuja siitä tirtistä. Eiköhän se oo tullu jo seleväksi, että ne nokat on pyhiä.  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

aatos,ajatteleppa jos joku kysymättä tulee sinun nokkaa kaivamaan,mitäs siihen sanoisit?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Elekää nyt repikö pelihousuja siitä tirtistä. Eiköhän se oo tullu jo seleväksi, että ne nokat on pyhiä.   [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



nii, pistää se kuitenki vähän vituttamaan.. kaiveleppa ite nokkas niin tiiät miltä se tuntuu ku joku vitun ammari hyökkää yhtäkkiä lapion kanssa sun apajille ja kuokkii parhaat päältä    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No emmie sitä, mutta eipä siellä varmaan mitään peruuttamatonta oo tapahtunut? Vähän vaan lapskaatte alas niitä korotettuja nokkia.  :confused:

----------


## P-Joe

Ei mulla muuta, kun että teillä alkaa dirtin kaivuu mennä niinkun Oulussa parhaimmillaan.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * No emmie sitä, mutta eipä siellä varmaan mitään peruuttamatonta oo tapahtunut? Vähän vaan lapskaatte alas niitä korotettuja nokkia.   :confused: *



eka kertaa joutuu muuten jotain rikkomaan sieltä ite :Leveä hymy: 

no ei joo, ei tässä kettään tappamassa olla   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * =&gt; Pete: Tänks. That's my bitch.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> 
> Elekää nyt repikö pelihousuja...*



sullahan se on tapana kaikki housut repiä   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

viimesyksysiä, huomatkaa Juhiksen täydellinen kameratyöskentely nuisa videoissa   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.sunpoint.net/~zeimi/dirt/index.html

----------


## Ville

Juu juu sori   :Irvistys:   ku kokeilimma vaan vähän jyrkentää niitä, eihä siinä olekku pikkusen vaan maata   :Leveä hymy:   :Vihainen:   :Sarkastinen:    Mutta se pöytä on siinä vikassa niitä pikkumiehiä varten  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Mie mietinki että, perkele, pieksääköhän ne meijät   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
>  =&gt; Pete: Tänks. That's my bitch.    [img]smile.gif[/img]   
> 
> Elekää nyt repikö pelihousuja...*



*sullahan se on tapana kaikki housut repiä   * </font>[/QUOTE]No niin se taitaa olla.   :Leveä hymy:   Se oliki kato mekafora tai mikälie metapora...

=&gt; Hemmo: Meinasin lentää penkiltä ku yritin pysyä mukana siinä kakkosviteossa. Ei enää riittäny nivelet vartalossa, ku se kuva pyöri niin paljon.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Nonniin taaperot...nyt on lauantain kuvat lisätty. ENJOY!

----------


## The Golden boy

Busba on vaihettu Lojo-joukkueesa Kultapojuksi. Elekää sitte ihimetelekö...

----------


## PeeTee

Huomenta kaikille   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

noni, käytiimpä eile juhon kans linjaileen oukun rataa...

tullee aika mielenkiintonen setitys!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

mitä on luvassa?

----------


## Mechz

Sami W,pahoittelen kun en eilen kerenny,menee vielä jonnin verran aikaa enne nkun saa taas tuon fillarin kondikseen...prkele! onneksi on nopsa tuossa lähtövalmiina että pääsee edes johonkin...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * mitä on luvassa?*



switshbäkkejä,droppeja,bermejä,gäppejä,rock seleksönejä,spååreja,doubleswitchnohanderbäkk  ejä...

tommosta beissik kamaaa...

----------


## Mechz

no mutta helkatti,on paljon on nuita hienoja sanoja niin kyllä sinne sitten piää kaikkea hienoa tullakkin,prkle    :No huh!:  
HYÄ!
HYÄ!

----------


## t.

onkohan tänään tapahtumassa mittään sessarityyppistä jossakinpäin.. taikka oiskohan joku lähössä ajelee johki?!!?

----------


## Sami W

Eipä mitään tiitsa.

Arvelinkin että et saanu huoltoa valmiiksi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

t. en tiiä onko mitään erikoisempaa tänään, mutta itse ajattelin suunnistaa ounakselle.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * no mutta helkatti,on paljon on nuita hienoja sanoja niin kyllä sinne sitten piää kaikkea hienoa tullakkin,prkle     
> HYÄ!
> HYÄ!*



no nii no, en tiiä...


unohtu muuten, tulee sinen kans logrideseleksöni ehkä kaX...spiidlain,satakasikymppisiä bermeä,ysikymppinen puottavarockseleksön...
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Ilimotusluontosta asiaa

pe mennään iltapäivästä Sonkaan hyppiin, joka o messissä ni soittelloo vaikka Hösölle.. Mie meen omala autolla ja pyörä o koukussa, Hösön kärryyn varmaan mahtuupi pari mankelikonkelia lissää..?

ku tullaan sieltä, mennää suoraa Oukulle linjaa DHöö-rataa..hössis ja juho on miettiny jo suunnilleen mistä veetään ja miten, käymmä vielä kattelee yksityiskohat..

la mennää koko päiväksi oukulle askarteleen. Jos joku tuntee palavaa intoa olla mukana talkoissa niin olet enemmän kuin tervetullut!! Hösö lupas ihan halata!

eipä muuta, peace

 


nii, lauantain kuvat o http://offroad.sevennet.net/album114

----------


## t.

samiw-&gt; no ittekkin aattelin että sinne saattasin kipasta. mihkäpä aikaan meinasit mennä?

----------


## Hösö

tjoohh...

pittää nyt vähä suumailla tuota sonkaa menoa et mite ja millä!?

mut lasun oukkurojekti on pueno! lapiota,piikkiharavaa,sahaa,naulaa,vasaraa jne... mukkaan!

----------


## Sami W

Sopiskos t. joskus tuossa viiden/kuuden aikoihin?

Soitellaan vaikka tuossa sitten. Minun numero on 040-5895950

----------


## Sami W

Ja lauantaina vois olla talkoissa mukana jos perjantain sairaalareissusta kerkiää toipua.

----------


## tv.

> Jos joku tuntee palavaa intoa olla mukana talkoissa niin olet enemmän kuin tervetullut!!



On hyvin mahdollista että tulen, kunhan jostain löytyy lapio  :confused:  . Tai sitte tulen kattomaan kun te lapioitte  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Eiköhän täältä lowspeed-trail-biking -osastoltakin tulla talkoiden kannustusjoukkoihin ainakin hetkeksi. Enempää ei voi luvata, kelit huomioonottaen (myö ollaan nykyisin patongista tehtyjä).

----------


## Hösö

tvvideodvdkasettinauhuri ja marjo, mie luppaan et jos tuutte ni lapio,vasara,saha tms  löytyy teille, ettei tarvi tumput suorina seisoa...


eli tarkotus ois semmonen et siellä kaikki jokka nyt tullee paikalle tekis jotaki eikä kävis niinku näin:

 

huomioikaa rento nojaus lapioon...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


sitte, sinne lohjalle mennää mite? make tullee etelästä, mutta tämä pohjosen kauhukopla(terkkuja ylikylään, ollaan menossa mukana   :Leveä hymy:   )

marko lähtee omalla autolla? siinä kulkee ketkä? iiro,marko ja hisu? vai tuleeko hisu miten?

onko se pete sillo jo etelässä? et ajetaanko me janin kans rintteri tampereelle ja otetaan sut kyytiin vai tuukkos mistä...vai miten?


jos mieki hannaisin ja jäisin kotia? ois sit enemmä rahaa ajaa freesti ja hitsailla alumiiniä...   :Cool:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * jos mieki hannaisin ja jäisin kotia? ois sit enemmä rahaa ajaa freesti ja hitsailla alumiiniä...   *



Ihan vapaasti mutta maksuja ei palauteta...

Mun autolla pääsee max 5, käytännössä 4. Sekin riippuu lähinnä siitä miten saa pyöriä tai tavaroita tiimirekkaan, kolme menee pyörien kanssa jos oikein ahdetaan.

----------


## t.

samiw.. ok. lähempänä kuutta vois olla parempi. mutta palataan. mie vastailen numerossa 0505418410

----------


## Hösö

no siis...

kaikki kamat menee rintteriin...tai no jos haluat ni kai sie voit ommaanki auttoon ottaa minu dhi ja kaminan   :Leveä hymy:  

tulleeko hisu tältä perältä vai onko se TAAS jossaki kardalla ja tullee sieltä suoraa?

----------


## marco1

Hisu tulee kai Roista vielä toistaiseksi, samaten Iiro ja minä. Yhteensä meiltä olisi kuitenkin tulossa 4 pyörää...
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no rintteriin mahtuu pyöriä!


mie jani ja pete mennää kait sitte rintterillä?

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,vai semmosta peliä..

----------


## HemmoP

hyvä jätkät, oikea meinki!

Eli la-aamu/päivä ois tarkotus näpräillä.. sade ei merkitse mitään, paitsi että vaatteet kastuu päälypuoleltaki..

TV, Marso.. lapioita + muita hipopartseja löytyy, lyyään vähän hiilikuituteippiä varteen niin johan kelepaa hakata kiviä maasta irti!! Itessään tää on aika iso operaatio, mutta jos alussa ees muutama avulias ois menossa mukana niin ois pro..

Muutenkin tää kisojen järjestelmäkuvio on aika projekti, katellaan miten menee..voi olla että ens vuonna joku Rovaniemellä asuva on kisojen johtaja..


niijoo vielä se, että muistakaa ottaa se oma-aloitteisuus mukaan.. ei tartte tulla nojaileen ja paskaa puhuun    :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

ja ens Hyvinkäällä mie lupaan ajaa silmät auki!

----------


## Mechz

kaikkea ja vielä kahteen kertaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Rellun tuho ja turma

----------


## The Golden boy

On toi Hemmo ROO!! Se pystyy ajaan radankin iliman että silimät on auki. Ehkä se vauhtikin paranis, jos ne ois auki??!!1

----------


## PeeTee

Niin tai sitte se hidastus ku se näkis mitä hirveyksiä radalla on   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei se voi ikinä hidastua, sillähän on sormet jarruilla vain tunnelman luomiseksi. Ei niissä onneks mitään tehoa oo!     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   Jes! Kuvitelkaa, Hösmän kans rintteriin!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

sami w ja komppikset,kävittekö eilen kruisailemassa?hemmo,miten olís se sonkha homma lauvantaina? vai?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * hemmo,miten olís se sonkha homma lauvantaina? vai?*



 



> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Ilimotusluontosta asiaa
> 
> pe mennään iltapäivästä Sonkaan hyppiin*



lukemisen ymmärtäminen sallittu  [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

niin, tosiaan eikhän sielä lue jo mun suunitelmat.. voiha sinne sonkaan mennä lauantainaki, tuskin mun läsnäolo siel on pakollinen    :Sarkastinen:  

joo, iteasiassa kelailin tossa jos menis jo pe tonne oukulle.. jukka on töissä viikonlopun ni ajan sen pyörällä enkä raahaa tuota orangiä tyhyjää sinne..

oisko hösö pro idea?

----------


## Hösö

no ois!

ehottomasti, meikä o mukana menossa!   :Leveä hymy:  


sie oot vissiin 4 maissa täällä? jos sitä suoraan hyökkäis sitte oukulle?

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,eikai siinä...   :Irvistys:

----------


## tv.

Vai että huomenna Oukulle, pääsen klo 16 töistä joten olisin Oukulla kuuden maissa.

----------


## Hösö

no tulehan pällistelemään  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, mennää sitte Oukulle pe.. joskus 5 maissa jos ois paikalla niin jeespox! Soitteleha hössis sitte juholle, että tullee autolla teille ja ottaa lapiota yms. härpätintä messiin. Sankoja kans! ja vasaroita ja kirveitä ja sahoja ja konekyväärejä!


Mie voin raahata lapion ja pyörän sinne.

----------


## Mechz

JEEZPOKS,pitää tulla itekkin sinne nojailemaan,vois vaikka nopsalla dropata jostain   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Monta mukavaa elläintä, jonka mä haluaisin!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meitsi yrittää ens viikolla tulla Rolloon. Mahtuiskohan sitä johonkin Lohjaan menevää autoon sitten?

Laittelen varmaan Örängin kasaa samalla. Emmie tolla Löntsällä varmaan aja siellä. Pete, tarjous on edelleen voimassa: saat ajaa mun pyörällä Lohjalla.

Joo, tais Löntterssöni murtua uudelleen. Ainakin maali on komiasti halki siitä vanhasta murtumakohdasta...

----------


## marco1

Hesus cohones että oli kylymä eilen ajella Oukku/Olkka-lenkillä. Onneksi mieltä lämmittää Foxin kurlaus perssiin alta.

Oliko kaikki Lohja-hommat jo selviä, multa auto, peteltä auto ja Hösöltä loput?
   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Aatos, joo otan tarjouksen vastaan!!!

----------


## Hösö

no siis, mitä meiltä?

sissiteltta löytyy..jokanen ottaa omat makuvermeet matkaan...

keltä trangiat?

mitä muuta pitäs ottaa huomioon?   :Leveä hymy:  


btw: ostin tänään digivideocämin...kohta tehhää rollon seteistä iha vitun hoocee vilimit ja redpulrampaket!

----------


## Ville

No niin eikö hössis vilmit pyörimään!   :Leveä hymy:  

Juu me tullaa jussin kans sinne ens viikon torstaina

----------


## Tony

tuolla offroad.plaa.plaa sivuilla oli muutama kuva meikästä tampereella ajamassa.. saakos niitä käyttää omilla sivuilla tms? kitos   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

Joo huomenna alkaapi meijän dirtin uuelleen rakennus...on vaneri nokkaki jonka naputtelin koulussa syksyllä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Tony, eiköhän se onnistu...laitat vaan siihen vaikka tekstin alalaitaan et mistä otit...

----------


## PeeTee

Hösis, kai sulla on siihen hirveet laajis lisäkkeet? ja kypäräkamerat...?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Laajis siinä on ja sisäänmeno löytyy kypäräkameralle    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

ja aku lupas lainata kypäräkameraa...

ja syksyllä sitte oman ostoon...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Voi pojat, jollaki on aivan kauhea pyöräkuume   :Irvistys:    Ei siinä muuta, mutta ostoon vaadittavat rahat puuttuu   :Vihainen:   . Toivottavasti tulee rahaisa kesä   :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

silirimpsis,iskarin huolto siirtyi lauantai iltaan,prkle   :No huh!:   ,noh,pääsepähän tnään ajamaan.
sami w,oletko tulossa oukulle tnään?
tv.mites sie?

----------


## HemmoP

huhhu, son semmone homma että Hannu o ahkeroinu Songasa ja väsänny vaikka minkämoistä gärneriä ja koppia!!1 Ei oo kuulemma ees märkää, vaan kuivaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Pittääpi katella jos kävis katteleen vaikka joku ilta viikonloppuna.. 

kuitenki, mennään tänään viiden jälestä oukulle häärään..menossa mukana hösö, mie ja juho.. soittakaa vaikka meikälle jos oletta tulossa kaveriksi, työkaluja kyl riittää  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Alotetaan väsäys sieltä ylhäältä, Routalan ja vanahan kumparerinteen väliköstä..

----------


## Mechz

mie tulen kuuen jälkeen paikalle   :Cool:

----------


## psysi

-&gt; Hösö

Tänään lähti, on kuulemma la-ma välillä siellä riippuen siitä miten autonvaihto natsaa Oulussa.

Eiköhän se tuu perille ku tussilla taiteilin pakettiin, jotta "Hösö, Rollosa" ?-)

- petri

----------


## Hösö

noni!   :Leveä hymy:  

eiköhä se nuin tule...

----------


## Mechz

jani,kohta pääsee rellästään    :Leveä hymy:  

DOOM 3
kesällä kaupoissa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Kyllä mie tulen/menen Oukulle, varmaan viiden aikoihin.

----------


## Mechz

tv.okrapokra   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Mitäs mitäs?
Tänäänkös meinasittekin ne talkoot pitää?

Mulla taitaa jäädä siten väliin. Vasta tulin sairaalasta.

----------


## JukkaK

huhhu, tehtiimpä aika läjä vastiksia ja vitunmoisia ylämäkipätkiä!!1 tullee raskas rata..

 -Hemmo

----------


## Hösö

no jeah!11

semmosta settiä et jos kunnon ajan saaha ni hommaa jälkipolttimet notkuun...

nii tai jos meinaa niistä 12m käpeistä mennä yli   :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

noni   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Joo huhuh   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

joo, täälä sitä vaan netissä ajellaan vitun lusmut..

 Mie, Hösö, Juho ja tv. oltiin ahkeria ja tekastiin joutessa aika komiaa baanaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  On pari uutta roppiakin radalla yms.. Huomenna ollaan taas 13 jälestä sielä, varmaan yritetään ajaakin jos rakentamiselta kerkeää. Eilen oltiin 5, tänään 8 tuntia lapion ja haravan varressa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jeah!11

oli taas iha vitu siistiä!


nii, ja torikeitaa kepappi hakkaa iha vitu isosti kaikki muut  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

hah!!1


löyty selityski ku ei spedet ollu kaverina...


 

 


***** te ootta säälittäviä juoppoja!!!1

[ 16.05.2004, 00:30: Viestiä muokkasi: Hösö ]

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * nii, ja torikeitaa kepappi hakkaa iha vitu isosti kaikki muut   [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



Tuosta kepapista en tiiä mutta Scanburgerin makkaraherkku ei oikein tehny vaikutusta. haempa ens kerralla Alakunnakselta.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, paa pari egeä lissää ja meet toriskeidalle...isokeppapi lohkoilla   :Leveä hymy:   iha paras! ja litra maitoa!


perkele, ei ollu pissixiäkää missää...ei torilla eikä sellillä...

misä kaikki o?


ajjaako kukkaa ennää ees pyörällä?

villellä o vissii jääny ryyppy koneesta päälle...kannattis käyttää kaasarin kurkku auki ja säätää tyhjäkäynti kuntoo...

missä mahaäxät,samiweet,pikkujantterit,janisiivola ja muut on?


huomenna eli tänään taas oukulle tekeen rataa...laitetaa isoki roppi sillee et meikä uskaltaa jarrutella sen alas...ni pääsee koko rataa kellottaan...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

enää 10kk ja oon Ruottin Lapissa kurvailemassa    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MadDog

no huh.. ***** mikä kauluri tolla mekhillä    :Leveä hymy:  

ettekö pojat tiiä että paareissa ne kovimmat ajot on ku herutellaa tsiksejä    :Vink:  


kimmeli siinä o suuri riski että mie väännyn matkaa ens kevväänä   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * kimmeli siinä o suuri riski että mie väännyn matkaa ens kevväänä   *



helevetti, riskit kaksinkertastuu    :No huh!:  


Joo, eli 13.00 oomma Oukulla talakoilemassa, siinä hyppyrimäen nurkilla jos jotain sattuu kiinnostaan    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

emtiiviiltä tuli just fmxää...

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by MadDog:
>  kimmeli siinä o suuri riski että mie väännyn matkaa ens kevväänä    *



*helevetti, riskit kaksinkertastuu     


Joo, eli 13.00 oomma Oukulla talakoilemassa, siinä hyppyrimäen nurkilla jos jotain sattuu kiinnostaan    * </font>[/QUOTE]siis sori vaan mutta mun läsnäolo kyllä tuo turvallisuutta!!


ketä ne talakoot kiinnostaa??? sitte ku rata on valmis nii sitte ehkä voi tulla jos ei oo paha rapula tai eukko päästää  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * ketä ne talakoot kiinnostaa??? sitte ku rata on valmis nii sitte ehkä voi tulla jos ei oo paha rapula tai eukko päästää   [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



no *****, ei tarvi tulla....ajakoot sitte omia polokuja...minu reiteille ei tarvi tulla arvosteleen!!!111   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


 :Leveä hymy:   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö



----------


## PeeTee

Ei täsä kerikiä mihinkään ku pitäs töitäki tehä ja hiukan rästejä kouluun...viimonen vikko nääs alko.

----------


## Mechz

iskari lähti just huoltoon...   :Vihainen:  
kyllä sinne kerkiää sitten tulla kruisailemaan,joskus,sitten kun on aikaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * kyllä sinne kerkiää sitten tulla kruisailemaan,joskus,sitten kun on aikaa   *



mikäs siinä.. tee joskus jotain omiakin juttuja johonkin.. mites se pikkudirtti edistyy    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Hösö, Otetaanko me teiltä lojolle se teltan näkönen kapistus?
Onkos meillä yhtään valoja matkassa? Mulla on se tikan otsapanta, mutta sillä ei nää ees eturengasta pimeessä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Hösö, Otetaanko me teiltä lojolle se teltan näkönen kapistus?
> Onkos meillä yhtään valoja matkassa? Mulla on se tikan otsapanta, mutta sillä ei nää ees eturengasta pimeessä    *



Höpsön puolesta: Teemulla on joku tykkivalo, tehokas suunnistuslamppu. Foxcompista saisi 99e:llä 12w kypärävalon li-ion akuilla...
Kyselen josko saisi sen puolijoukkueteltan lainaksi, saattaisi olla kivempaa pitää sadetta isommassa teltassa    :Leveä hymy:  

Laiska lenkki tänään mutta onneksi Kimmo tarjosi urheiluviihdettä ja päivän pannut (ei kai sattunut).

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Laiska lenkki tänään mutta onneksi Kimmo tarjosi urheiluviihdettä ja päivän pannut (ei kai sattunut).*



no ei satu ikinä..

Olipa hauska viikonloppu, Hösön kans tehtiin kyllä aika monen ihmisen duunit. Kiitos vaan tähdille jotka viitsivät käydä talkoilemassa, varsinki tv.!

----------


## Mechz

jeespoks.hemmo.mitä siellä dirtillä on riehuttu?

----------


## HemmoP

?? ei mitään, mee kattoon

----------


## Hösö

jep, tv. on kyllä aika ässä...

kiitoksia vaan avusta!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


nii, ja pittää kyllä markoa,teemua ja iiroaki kiittää...äjjäkki kävi talkoilemassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

No perhana

Talkoot jatku sitten sunnuntainakin?

----------


## Hösö

jep...joka pv oltiin siellä...

----------


## PeeTee

Aato, Millos olit tulossa rolloon?

Isokäsi Kimmon ja hösön talkootiimille kovasta työstä!!!

----------


## HemmoP

juujoo, eli seuraavan kerran Ounasvaaralla keskiviikkona joskus iltapäivästä.. Varatkaa kalenteriin päivä vapaaksi!1 Ei tekosyitä, iskarit on huollettu ja vaimot on töissä!

Tulkaa vaikka ajamaan sitä rataa niin kuluu ja alkaa näkyyn jos joku paikka tökkii..

----------


## Sami W

Semmonen pikku juttu vielä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Mistäs se rata muuten löytyy tarkalleen?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Pitihän tännekki saada yks rata jossa pääsee harjoittelemaan. Syväseen ei jaksa aina polkea.

----------


## HemmoP

juu, tossa onki hyvä harjotella   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

tv.mulla on iskari kunnossa,pitää ennen viitta hakea se vain roitemasta,pitäiskö tänään kävässä jossakin?

----------


## Sami W

Meikäkin vois tänään lähteä liikkeelle.
Mihis aikaan tiitti suunnitteli?

Mites t.?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * iskari lähti just huoltoon...    
> kyllä sinne kerkiää sitten tulla kruisailemaan,joskus,sitten kun on aikaa   *



***** kruisakkaa omia polokuja!!1   :Vihainen:  


juho ja ville oli iha spedejä...ei ***** mihi tää homma o menossa...


tajja ripustaa keetee seinälle, myyä partsit vittuu ja lähtiä luostariin opiskeleen ikonin maalausta!


en jaksa ees pistää malliksi mitä saatii tännää aikaseksi...***** rata o nii lähellä mailmankappia ku suomessa radan vaan voi tehä mailmankappitasoseksi....

----------


## Hösö

lohojasta...


make, voinko mieki ajjaa sinu pyörällä? pliis?

----------


## Mechz

pienellä varauksella,jos saan sen fillarin nyt kondikseen niin tuossa kuuden aikaan vois liikkua,olisko paha?

----------


## Sami W

Sopii mulle ainakin.

----------


## Mechz

okrapokra,mie vaikka soittelen..

----------


## Mechz

onko sulla muuten auto hollilla?

----------


## Hösö

nenästä tulee mustaa räkää....se o multaa...

----------


## Mechz

hzö..aika siistiä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

On auto käytössä

----------


## Sami W

Siis käytettävissä   :Leveä hymy:  

Samppa säätää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

pitäisköhän kävässä tänään songassa?siellä olis kaikkea jännää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Sopii mulle  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Missäs se muuten on?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

sininen on taivas sininen on trallallaaa....   :No huh!:

----------


## t.

samiw..mie meinasin käyä tänään vähän kletraamassa ni en kyllä pääse. schade   :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

hösö on vissiin pilvessä   :Leveä hymy:  
sami w,sonka on tuolla sinetässä päin, n.30 kilsaa täältä

----------


## Sami W

Kattelin kartasta jo  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Kattellaan t. joku toinen kerta sitten

----------


## Hösö

titti, kumpiha meistä o pilvessä?

----------


## Mechz

oujees,hannu tulee varmaan iltasella sitten raktorilla sinne puskemaan meille muutaman uuen nokan.juho meinas kanssa että vois lähteä sinne..

----------


## Mechz

hzö,sie varmaan,hösötät koko ajan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Mitenhän kulku?

Mulla menee pari fillaria siihen telineeseen.

----------


## tv.

Voi olla etten tänään jaksa lähteä. On semmonen pieni väsymys päällänsä kun on lapioitu vkl:na.

----------


## Mechz

sami.mennään me sinun pirsillä ja jos muita tulee niin ne varmaaan pääsis juhon kyytillä...mitä hzö
meinas iltasella?

----------


## Mechz

lähex sonkhaan?vai vieläkö on multaa korvissa?
 :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

siis jos juho nyt lähtee...

----------


## Sami W

Ok

Ilmotteleppa sitten tiitti kun/jos saat fillarin kasaan.

----------


## Mechz

oookrapookra
 :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

tiitsa, käytä    nappia jookos. Jätkä floodaa nuila rivin teksteillä sivutolkulla tarinaa, katuaa heti jos jollain on edes jotain asiaaki    :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

hahahaha,ookkei,teen niin,pahoittelen!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

EI prkl...keskiviikkona...joillaki on vielä koulua torstaina!!! Ja prkl joku kolhi meikän autoa parkkipaikalla ja oli lähteny karkuun...   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

torstaiha on kansainvälinen vapaapäivä   :confused:  Miten teillä voi koulua olla    :Irvistys:

----------


## PeeTee

No meillä on tv-lähetys torstaina...oli kansallinen vapaapäivä tai ei...   :Irvistys:

----------


## PeeTee

Jaa-a saapa nähä miten käy meikän lojo reissun kans...kävin kattoon saldon ja se näytti tosi huolestuttavalta...eikä täyttöä ole luvassa vähään aikaan   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

niin, perustelu "se näyttää vähän semmoselta" onkin hyvin fiksu ja näppärä..

----------


## HemmoP

jepjep.. niinhän siinä käypi joo..

se ainoa vika siinä mitä tehtiin oli, "se näyttää vähän semmoselta"   :Leveä hymy:   voi *****, mitä vitun väliä miltä se näyttää??! joo, veetään se mäki suoraan tota rinnettä alas ku ne mutkat näyttää vähä semmosilta..    :Leveä hymy:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * hzö,sie varmaan,hösötät koko ajan   *



mie kyllä luulen että hösö ei oo enää se hösöin tällä palstalla.

3sivua ja 90% mekhin postauksia.. keskimääräinen pituus 3 sanaa....... että näin...... juu mukavasti tuuleskelee... eli ilimoja pielly.

----------


## HemmoP

no sori, mulla on paha tapa innostua suunnittelemaan kaikki uusiksi    :Leveä hymy:    ja sitäpaitti tuo suunnitelma on aika puhtaasti mun ja Hösön käsialaa(niin, missä oli ne muut "suunnittelijat" ja talkoolaiset??), yleensä perusteltuja juttuja.. vituttaa kuunnella jotain ininää että "ei ku se näyttää vähä tolta", sen jälkeen ku kysyy että mitä pitää tehä niin äijjät on hiljaa...ja katoaa paikalta..


Käykää nytte ajamassa sitä rataa, jos se vitun lavahirviö siinä pistää niin silmään, että ajat puuhun niin käydään peittämässä se vaikka hiekalla ja kivillä!? 


Mun mielestä siittä kuitenki tuli ihan ok, lukuunottamatta sitä yläosaa mille ei ole vielä tehty mitään, eikä varmaan tehdäkkään sen takia kun on sellasta "ei hylkiömetsää".. Trimmerillä vaan tasaseksi ja sillä selema..


eläkä vitun teiniangsti ota tätäkin jotenkin henkilökohtaisena vittuiluna     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   ihan sama, se rata on tehty ja sillä selvä.. sama se miltä ne näyttää jne..kunhan toimivat ja ovat turvallisia?? Mie ainakin olen kypsyny tähän paskan jauhamiseen näistä ajopaikkojen puutteista yms.. ***** ottaa lapion kouraan ja tekee niitä paikkoja? Tuntuu vaan, ettei siinä kylässä ketään kiinnosta tehdä mitään..kato dirttiä, kato oukkua, kato syvästä.. mihinkään ei ole tullut mitään uutta?!Paikat vaan rapistuu.. 

ei tässä kukaan ketään oo haukkunu, ärsyttää vaan tuo kitinä.. mikset ottanu sielä kottikärryjä käteen ja alkanu kuskaan maata siihen jos niin käsittämättömästi ahdistaa??!

----------


## HemmoP

eikus ville siinä on viel se pointti, ettei tässä ole kuitenkaan aikaa ihan perkeleesti..

 Ens vkoloppu menee enskahommissa, seuraava menee hyvinkäällä, seuraava menee mahdollisesti rukalla, seuraava on sit ounasvaaran junnudhöö josta lähdetään suorilta Narvikiin, narvikin jälkeen on viikko aikaa.. Mielummin tekee radan nyt valmiiksi, kun miettii sitten viimeisellä viikolla että jaha, vois melkeen alkaa tekeen jotain messiläpatteja..
 Kai sää ymmärrät mitä ajan takaa, ei tuommonen rojekti kuitenkaan itestään tonne vaaraan tule..

 Ja jos toi hässäkkä ei toimi, se on helpompi purkaa pois, ku alkaa tekeen jotain uutta sitten päivää ennen kisoja..

----------


## HemmoP

ja ***** mie kihisen raivosta!!!1 taidan lähteä ajaan marketeille amiksien päälle    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

olikos tässä jotenki epäselvyyttä edes   :Leveä hymy:  


mutta käykää tosiaan ajamassa.. sitten sen näkee toimiiko mikää vai eikö.. Paha se on sanoa mitään ku seisoopi tollona vasara toisessa kädessä ja sankko toisessa. Mie yritän itte keritä ainaki ens sunnuntaina sinne ajaan ja testaan..jos kerkiän

----------


## HemmoP

näihä se mennee, onneksi ei oltu lömppipytyn äärellä.. ois pian menny leukutappeluksi ja poronsarvien kolisteluksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

ollaanhan taas kavereita??

----------


## PeeTee

No huh    :Leveä hymy:    Alako näyttää jo melekeen samanlaiselta ku oulu topic joskus taannoin...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

äjjillä ollu kauhiat kinat täällä....


ville on oikiassa, oisha se vitun makia ku kaikki jutut ois dh paanalla luonnon omia juttuja, ropi,heitot ja alastulot...mut ku se ei vaan aina onnistu...

mieti ny tuota loppua....oisha se ollu aika ankia, tuut mettästä,käännät vähä..polijet iha vitusti ja oot maalissa...ehkä joku linkka siellä...


nyt siinä o kumminki se lautahäkkyrä...pittää vähä miettiä et mite tuut, liia lujjaa ni veät mutkasta pihalle, vaikka siihe linjataan se leviä paana, ni tuo nyt tuopi jotaki erillaisuutta siihe  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


oisha siihe voitu tehä lauta kehikko ja sitte joku 4kuutiota maata raahata, mut ei kellää vissii kiinnostanu?


joo jos huomenna tilais pyörän?


ostakaa gt   :Leveä hymy:   ei oo ku poikki   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Joo tilaile vaan porvari!!!   :Leveä hymy:  

Millasta?

----------


## Hösö

selvii huomenna...


vitun hifi tod.näk.

ris kingi,vanilla rc,mavicin kehä...    :No huh!:  


nii keskiviikkona osi tarkotus mennä 13-14 aikaan oukulle säätään vielä rataa...tarkotus ois kai siistiä sitä rytöläjjää...ku se kerra on niin ruma...

oisko teemu ja sami mukana?

ville? juho? jukka? tiitti? jani?

----------


## Hösö

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...131389427&rd=1 


tätä mie oon katellu...

----------


## Mechz

hahah.kaikkea!    :Leveä hymy:  
en ole tulossa päivällä sinne talkoisiin,olen viiteen asti keskiviikkona töissä,prkle    :Leveä hymy:  

noniin nyt ihan asiaakin pikku riitapukareille, käytiin eilen samin kanssa hieman lapioimassa songassa    :Leveä hymy:     einy vaiskaan,tuhannet kiitokset raktorimiehille hannulle ja joonakselle,olis kivaa jos pääsisitte uudelleenkin...mahdollisesti viikonloppuna    :Leveä hymy:    elikkä tämmöstä----&gt;
 
 
lisää löytyy-----&gt; web page 

korjattiin ja tehtiin uusi vauhdinotto tuohon uuteen isoon tuplaan ja boxiin joka kototettiin ainakin kaksinkertaiseksi ellei vielä isommaksikin mitä se on ollu,korneri kaipaa vielä hieman kunnostusta,semmosta.HUH

----------


## JukkaK

Ei saatana tuoha näyttää hyvältä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Mite se keskiviikko onko kettään menossa tuonne vai oliko porukkaa menossa oukulle?

----------


## Hösö

joo, ei tuu palijo katottua nuita yhe piste kahe mekan kuvia...


tiitti, mee potosoppii ja pienennä nuo kaikki...ei tommosia jaksa latailla...

----------


## Sami W

Mie voin olla keskiviikkona mukana jos päivällä käydään.
Illasta en uskalla sanoa mitään.

Hösö vois vaikka ilmotella tekstarilla koska olette menossa? Sulla on varmaan minun numero olemassa?

Niin....ja tarvittavia työvälineitä kai löytyy?

Siis oukusta oli kyse.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jees, tota. Ei meikä tuu sinne Rolloon nyt. Ens viikolla sitten, ku on paremmin aikaa. Eipähän tuu Lohja-kyytienkään kans mitään ongelmaa...

Pete, jos ei oma raha riitä, niin me joudutaan lainaamaan. Eihän poat muuten pääse Lohjalle ollenkaan!

Patriotti on taas läjässä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Vain vaihteet ja takajarru uupuu!

----------


## Mechz

hzö,hommaa parempi kone   :Leveä hymy:   pääset kattomaan fillarileffojakin kunnolla ja pelittämääm mcm2 netissä täysillä gräfikseillä    :Leveä hymy:  

en jaksa pienentää noita kuvia,kauhian työlästä,vois uppia ne joskus vaikka tuonne offillekkin

mitä jukalla ja muilla
on suunnitelmissa viikonloppuna?juhon kanssa tuumittiin että tuonne sonkaan vois paukasta jos ilmat antaa periksi,suurentelis vielä vähäsen noita juttuja ja taputtelisi ne koviksi,olisko paha?

----------


## Hösö

no nii...pari kuvaa vkolopusta..


kamerasta jäi semmone hassu päk lait nappi pohjaa ni pojat tulee valkeudesta nuihin roppeihin...

jumalallista menoa?

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Mikko

 

 

 


vois tietenki lukia manuaalit ennen kuvausta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Do diin, tein oman ratkaisun ja käyn hakemassa puolijoukkueteltan lainaan huomenna, siellä on sitten paljon kotoisampi pitää sadetta. Pitää katsoa otetaanko sieltä paikasta kamina vai otetaanko Hösöiltä. Puita vois ottaa mukaan jonkinlaisen lootan kaiken varalta.


Petehän on pakko saada mukaan joten kai sitä jollain systeemillä saadaan tiliä venytettyä...


Mites tuo perjantain ja lauantain välinen yöpyminen? Itse olisin menossa Hkihin ja aamulla voisi sitten ottaa taas Maken kyytiin jos on tarvis.

----------


## Hösö

mie voin nukkua rintterissä!   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * sininen on taivas sininen on trallallaaa....   *



sininen on dare lallallaa....   :Vink:  


kultapojulle terkkuja...   :Leveä hymy:   arvaa kumpi sai daren ennemmin...   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

eipä tuo nii kovi iso ole...

----------


## JukkaK

Saapa nähä mite nuo vkl aikataulut antaa periksi ku pitäs töitäki tehä josaki välissä   :Irvistys:  
Pittää vissiin ottaa pyörä matkaan sinettään ja käyä töitten jäläkeen rattorilla siellä...

----------


## Mechz

jukkak,onko sulla siinä raktorissa etukauha?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Do diin, tein oman ratkaisun ja käyn hakemassa puolijoukkueteltan lainaan huomenna, siellä on sitten paljon kotoisampi pitää sadetta. Pitää katsoa otetaanko sieltä paikasta kamina vai otetaanko Hösöiltä. Puita vois ottaa mukaan jonkinlaisen lootan kaiken varalta.
> 
> Petehän on pakko saada mukaan joten kai sitä jollain systeemillä saadaan tiliä venytettyä...
> 
> Mites tuo perjantain ja lauantain välinen yöpyminen? Itse olisin menossa Hkihin ja aamulla voisi sitten ottaa taas Maken kyytiin jos on tarvis.*



Hieno homma marco! Tulisin mielelläni sun kyytillä Helsinkistä Lohjalle. Voiaan taas suunnistaa jotaki mielenkiintosta reittiä.    :Vink:  

Meiän joukkueen saapumisaika Lohjalle pitäisi kuulemma sijoittaa aikavälille 9.15-10.00. Ois ihan hyvä, jos saisitta Sprintterin pukattua ruutuun jotakuinkin niihin aikoihin. Minun luokse saa tulla yöksi kuka vaan (off-palstalaiset, ei teille). Tilaa ja patjoja on. Lohjalle on Aatoksilta matkaa n. 60 km. Voin keittää aamukaffet.

Otin jo vähän Lojo-tuntumaa... Ulkona sataa kaatamalla, ja mie se vaan ajelen pyörällä ympäri pitäjää. Nyt palelee, kamppeet on märkänä ja seuraava ajovuoro on n. parin tunnin päästä... Voisko joku ottaa termarin messiin? Vois keitellä kaffetta siihen näitä hetkiä varten.

Mitenkäs kaasupolttimet sun muut? Meillä ois retkikeitin ja iso kattila Saarenkylässä. Sillä pystyy tekkeen kolmelle ruoat kerralla. Jani vois varmaan noutaa sen jossain vaiheessa. Samasta paikasta löytyy semmonen terästermari kaffetta varten.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Antaa sataa vaan!! Tällä kertaa meikä aikoo tehdä oloni mukavaksi siitäkin huolimatta.    :Leveä hymy:  

P.S. HÖSÖ, ekkai sie vaan...   :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

Tiidza: On siinä   :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Hieno homma marco! Tulisin mielelläni sun kyytillä Helsinkistä Lohjalle. Voiaan taas suunnistaa jotaki mielenkiintosta reittiä.       
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Minun luokse saa tulla yöksi kuka vaan (off-palstalaiset, ei teille). Tilaa ja patjoja on. Lohjalle on Aatoksilta matkaa n. 60 km. Voin keittää aamukaffet.*



Mjoo, hyvä homma minä voisin pudottaa Iiron ja Teemun sun luo pe-illalla ja isse mennä Helsinkiin tapaamaan juristiani. Sinulta tulee kai fillari mukaan aamulla joten pitää ottaa teline mukaan.

En taida ottaa isoa kaasuruuttaa mukaan tällä kerralla, mulle tulee pieni retkikeitin ja termari mukaan. Jos muita keittimiä löytyy niin hyvä - siellähän on sitten se ravinteli myös paikalla.

Eiköhän se reitti löydy vaikka Viamichelin.com -palvelun kautta, minen mistään Matinkylästä osaa suunnistaa - Tsadin keskustasta ei ongelmaa!
 :No huh!:  

Teltan saan huomenna ja tuon sen Hösölle torstaina, samalla tuon varmaan mun ja Teemun ja joukkueen salaisen vahvistuksen fillarit, Iiro pitää vielä selvittää.

Iirolla matematiikankoe (huokaus) perjantaina joten reissuun lähdetään varmaan aikaisintaan 11 aikoihin, käytännössä puoliltapäivin. Mikä ei yllätä ketään.

----------


## HemmoP

jätkät!? Millo mennään Sonkaan, keskiviikkona?? Pakko ottaa tuo orankeli sittenki mukkaan, näyttää perkelen siistiltä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Oukkua kerkeää vaikka la-su sektorilla raksaan..

Käykääs kattoon kuvia, 
http://www.downhillracing.net/photos/39/index.html

----------


## Mechz

juke boss,siellä pitäis pikkuisen työntää vielä maata,ainaskin siihen boxiin ja sitten tuon tuplan alastuloa pitää hieman n.0,5 m korottaa,se on nyt vähän semmonen stepdowni,ei olis iso homma.....   :Leveä hymy:  
passaisko?

----------


## JukkaK

Kyllähän se onnistuu mutta minä päivänä sitä oltiin menossa?
Se riipuu iha päivästä että millon sitä konetta saa...

----------


## Mechz

mie pääsen joko perjantai,lauantai tai sunnuntai,ihan sama,meen perjantaina aamusta sorvaamaan itelle uuet holkit foxiin,edelliset on hieman välijähtyneet,tarviiko joku muu holkkeja taikka jotain pientä?ei mitään isotöistä.

----------


## JukkaK

Mullekki kävis tuo lauantai... Mutta vasta joskus 8 jälkeen illalla   :Irvistys:  
Mutta valoahan riittää meleko pitkälle..

----------


## HemmoP

näyttäs vähä että mennää ke Jukan kans sonkhan. Ville, soita Juholle jos se lähtee toisella autolla sinne? Tarkotus ois päästä tos 15 jälestä lähteen..

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * P.S. HÖSÖ, ekkai sie vaan...   *



jep   :Cool:  


jani, semmosta vaa ettei tuolle mejjä ukolle tarvi kumminkaa kaikkia mennä kertoon...

ku emmie sille oo kertonu mittää tuosta daresta...ja jostaki se o saanu sen selville...


arvakkaa onko mielissää, arvakkaa....   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


make, jos me päräytetää rintterillä teille pe yönä ni saako rappukäytävässä nukkua? jani vissii meinas sinne mennä?


no onko sinne oukulle kukkaan menossa keskiviikkona?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * näyttäs vähä että mennää ke Jukan kans sonkhan.*



mahtuuko kyytii? kuvaamaan...

ei oo ke autokoulua...ajo vaan joskus päivällä...

----------


## PeeTee

Pääsihän sitä koulusta vihdoin pois ku meni hälyttimet päälle...
Vai että dare...wow...
Hössis, jos se teän iskä seuraa palstaa...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Hössis, jos se teän iskä seuraa palstaa...   *



ei seuraa, kait?

ja mie kuulustelin sitä ni se myönsi...janiin ei voi luottaa...   :Sarkastinen:  

ihampa sama   :Leveä hymy:  


jani, ei ois tarvinnu hintaa kumminkaa kertoa...


mikshä se ei ymmärtäny sitä hintaa?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

purimpa tuossa keeteenki...


se o rikki...   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * mikshä se ei ymmärtäny sitä hintaa?   *



no varmaa se tuli kateelliseksi ku jätkän pyörä maksaa enemmä ku sen kiiltävä 307 Pösö   :confused:     :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

ni kai sitte   :Leveä hymy:  


tuota, oisko jollaki lainata ruvativin keskiö avain?!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juu, tota, tervetuloa vaan Iiro ja Teemu. Ja Jani ja Hösö ja Pete.   :Leveä hymy:   Eiköhän me mahuta. Mulla on kolme patjaa, menevät nopeimmille...

Hcö, ekkö sie muka avoimesti neuvotellu teän isin kanssa ennen ku tilasit Elsvörtin?   :Leveä hymy:   Tuskin sie voit kuitenkaan Jania syyttää siitä, että teän isu ei ilahtunu...

Hösö, pittää soitella tässä jossaki välissä. Mie vaan, että pitäis saaha sulta repliikki siihen lehtijuttuun. Tai itte asiassa mie keksin sen jo, mutta sulta tarvitaan hyväksyntä.   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Hcö, ekkö sie muka avoimesti neuvotellu teän isin kanssa ennen ku tilasit Elsvörtin?      Tuskin sie voit kuitenkaan Jania syyttää siitä, että teän isu ei ilahtunu...*



no e...


arvaappa mitä sippo ois sanonu ku oisin menny kysyyn et, "tuota, gt meni poikki, tarvin pari tonnia rahaa...lainaakko? jaa et, no ***** haen pankista sitte..."   :Leveä hymy:  


äiteen kans o palijo lepposampi neuvotella nää asiat   :Leveä hymy:  

se vaa kysy et onko tuo hyvä,kestääkö ja mitä maksaa...se o kato asiantuntija jo näissä piireissä   :Vink:  






> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Hösö, pittää soitella tässä jossaki välissä. Mie vaan, että pitäis saaha sulta repliikki siihen lehtijuttuun. Tai itte asiassa mie keksin sen jo, mutta sulta tarvitaan hyväksyntä.    *



senku soittelet, kuha et 12-13 välillä ku mie oo heittämässä hurua sillo ja en kuule sinua...

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *senku soittelet, kuha et 12-13 välillä ku mie oo heittämässä hurua sillo ja en kuule sinua...*



Vitu amatööri!!!1 Enkö mie oo opettanu sulle, että ajaessa puhutaan AINA siihen puhelimeen!? Tai vaihtoehtosesti näppäillään tekstiviestiä tai sättäillään messengerissä.. Muista sitte kiroilla ihan vitusti sen opettajan kuullen ja polokia tööttiä joka risteyksesä.. kyllä susta vielä kuski tulee  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
> senku soittelet, kuha et 12-13 välillä ku mie oo heittämässä hurua sillo ja en kuule sinua...*



*Vitu amatööri!!!1 Enkö mie oo opettanu sulle, että ajaessa puhutaan AINA siihen puhelimeen!? Tai vaihtoehtosesti näppäillään tekstiviestiä tai sättäillään messengerissä.. Muista sitte kiroilla ihan vitusti sen opettajan kuullen ja polokia tööttiä joka risteyksesä.. kyllä susta vielä kuski tulee   [img]smile.gif[/img] * </font>[/QUOTE] :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

sun opit ei oo vielä menny kunnolla perille   :Leveä hymy:   tarvis varmaa kerrata...palijo lisätunnit maksaa?

----------


## Mechz

ompa perskule ollut hiljainen päivä,huh
kovimmat jätkät taitaa olla jo matkalla sonkaan,saas nähä millä kyytillä sinne ite pääsee...prkle   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

huomenna 5 egee per lärvi Hannulle? Onko ok?

----------


## JukkaK

***** mikä päivä!!1 Huhhu, aivan saatanan hienoa ..

pakattiin pyörät ja Hösö konttiin ja paineltiin Sonkhan montuille rossaileen..
 

Sielähä meitä oottiki hyvät vastikset ja rattori
 

oli poksia, paippia, käppiä ja korneria..***** iha kaikkea mitä Hösö tarttee!!1
 

Ville yritti teilvippiä tuplaruunulla, Hösöä nauratti
 

Juho tempo 90% heelklikkerin..
 

Jukka poloki ihime linjoja
 

Pikku Juha tempo lipat silmillä frontflipin
 

meinas pikkasen karata jo hanskasta

----------


## JukkaK

tiitsa ajeli pari metriä vastiksen ylitte

 

Hösö muisteli armeniasankaruutta polviasennossa
 

jne..vitun hauska paikka, tullaan uudestaan isomman rattorin kanssa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 -Hemmo

aini, ajoin mieki sielä! Oikeesti!!1    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

jeah...


vitu isosti pojat ajo, hemmoki   :Leveä hymy:  

tuli palijo videomazkua, eli leffasta on n.15min jo valmiina...löytyy pari kunnon fiilispätkääki niille jokka kaipaa...   :No huh!:  


muuten täydellinen päivä, mut jotain puuttu  :confused:  

 

misä on tuo mystinen lentävä henkilö?


tais kimmo turhaa ilmata heissit...ei oo kona vissii liikkunu tuon reissu jälkee...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

nii...meikä saitilla o vissii jotaki uuttaki  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  ...linkkihä o tuossa alla

----------


## Hösö

http://offroad.sevennet.net/view_alb...mName=album119

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sanokaas, että mistä mie saan Droppariin uuen pulttijarrukaaren? Tuo näyttäs olevan vähän vääntynyt. Tiittihän hommas JunnuT:hen sen pro jarrukaaren? Mistäpä? Käh?

Ei kellään sattus oleen nurkissa semmottista? Ei?

Kyllä tuolla Lojot ajelee, ei siinä mittään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hrmph,
sanokaapas saappaalle millon ootta tekemässä tuonne sonkhaan päivän reissua, tai muuta mukavaa päivää, millon kannattaisi heilahtaa täältä Oulusta sinne hopeanuolella katsastamaan hiekka särkät. 
Näyttää nimittäin paikalta, jonka vuoksi vois uhrata parinkin tunnin automatkat.
Tää viikonloppu ei kelepaa itelle, lähden Jurvaan iloitsemaan. Enz viikko?

Ruisleipää taskuun!

----------


## Hösö

make, pläkspire tekkee...kysy gimmolta gombiazizta...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Katoppa joo, Blakcspire Brake Arc, 55 €.   :No huh!:   Voi elämä ku maksaa...

----------


## JukkaK

Ei saatana että tuli makia sarja nuista miun pannuista   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

amerikassa kaikki o isoa...

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=214690 

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=214686

nii ja ovroudilla päivän kuvasaalis...

----------


## Hösö

kohta pitäs lohjalle lähtee...


sataakohan siellä kuinka palijo...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * kohta pitäs lohjalle lähtee...
> 
> 
> sataakohan siellä kuinka palijo...*



Hä! Tänäänkö se oli????++
Minä olen vielä töisä enkä pysty vielä lähtemään.

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Ennustus: sataa noin 72mm (yli 80mm ei tarvi Suomes') kun ennustuksessa luvattiin 10-25mm.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  kohta pitäs lohjalle lähtee...
> 
> 
> sataakohan siellä kuinka palijo...*



*Hä! Tänäänkö se oli????++
Minä olen vielä töisä enkä pysty vielä lähtemään.

  

Ennustus: sataa noin 72mm (yli 80mm ei tarvi Suomes') kun ennustuksessa luvattiin 10-25mm.* </font>[/QUOTE]jes   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


meikä ei oo pakannu ees vielä   :Leveä hymy:  


kyllä sitä kerkee...pääasia et kortit on mukana, kännykässä ja kamerassa o akut täynä...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

noni, voxi hupparit o kassissa ja pinkapaiki teepajjat...


pitäs vielä toine sukka laittaa jalakaa et ois melekee valamis...

----------


## Mechz

hzö,muista sitten edustaa...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

no huh, juho veti sitte heelclickerin päälle =O

meitsit oli luonnon helemassa sienestämäsä pari päivää, oli aika huba =)

 
 


raajärvelä oli aika raaka meno =D
 
 


aamusta kytkin otti ja hajos..tekastiin kenttäkorjaus sokeripaloista ja metrivaijerista, vttu tuli parempi ku uus =D

 

suot oli aika märkiä..
 

mutta tervastulilla on hyvä kuivatella =)
 


ja tää oli tyhjä =(
 


 -Hemmo

----------


## JukkaK

kato, sehä lentää ku lossi    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

poijaat lupas ohittaa Röpöttimen viimeistään ennen Oulua, nyt ollaan Hkissa eikä näy Spitteriä...
Jännättää että pysyykö tiimivaunu tallessa Westendin 'hoodeissa.

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * poijaat lupas ohittaa Röpöttimen viimeistään ennen Oulua*



onkhan net etes ohittanu oulua    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Joo, jotku olivat sitte käyneet taas dirtillä tuhotöissä, kaivaneen puolimetriä syviä kuoppia alastuloihin yms    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

No voi saatana, varmaan ne 3 mopopelleä jotka kerran näin sielä. 

Hösöllähän on se tikiviteokamera jonka vois laittaa valvontakameraksi johonki puuhun   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Roogeri

Huomenna tarvittaisiin innokkaita lapiomiehiä vennivaaran tulevalle "dirtille", jos vain sää sallii. Oltiin tänään Pihlajan Akin kans tekemässä täyspäivä ja apu olis tarpeen. Ei sinne mitään hirveitä saa mutta olis ainaki vähän piristystä tällekkin kylälle.   [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Vai että Vennivaara? Missä siellä?

----------


## Roogeri

Ku kairatieltä käännytään talvitielle ja ajetaan niin pitkälle kunnes tulee semmoset sähkölinjat. Talvitien vierestä lähtee semmonen luontopolku niitä linjoja pitkin ja siitä mennään pitkospuitten yli ja käännytään oikialle niin pitäis löytyä. Tiitti ja olikohan se joku Juho kävi tänään kattelemassa, niiltä voi kysyä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Roogeri

Kyllä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Eli nuo piskospuut ylittää Myllypuron ja "dirtti" on siinä linjalla Myllypuron Korkalovaaran puoleisella rannalla? Tunnen alueen "yhtä hyvin kuin omat taskut", ehkä paremminkin.

----------


## Mechz

tuo on kyllä huikean hieno mesta tuo vennivaaran tirtti,millon olette menossa taasen kaivamaan?joko on lähtölava valmis?

----------


## marco1

Jeh, klo 1.36 kämpillä. Lohja 2004 on suoritettu...

----------


## Hösö

joo oli lohja ja meni, tänk kaad...


vai pojat tekkee innoissaan uusia dirttejä joka puolelle...eikö ois järkevää tehä jonnekki 1 iso ja hyvä?

iha sama mulle, ei hirveesti kiinnosta   :Leveä hymy:  


paitti jos pikkutirtille saa luvan ni mie voin olla kaverina tekemässä roppeja!11


vois se dare pikkuhilijaa saapua...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * 
>  
> 
> *



no huh   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


perkele tuo kuntta lentää pitkälle   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no kyllähän se lentää joo    :Sarkastinen:   On vaan pahimmoilleen kilipi tiellä ja se blokka aika hyvin ton kunttakaaren, näimme se analysoitiin    :Leveä hymy:  


make, tää on hieno    :No huh!:  


ainiin, btw.!!1 RolloDH:n kans yhtä aikaa on tuningshowhärpättimet   :Leveä hymy:   , sinne sitte kisojen jäläkeen hikisenä ja mutasena pällistelemään..
http://www.reindeer-cruising.com/?a=etusivu

----------


## HemmoP

ainii, Henkka haki Oulusta 400sen.. Myyjä sano että on aika paska pyörä ku ei voi tuota matkaa ajaa    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:  

käytiin sitten dippaamassa seki    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

noni...


mite nuitten lohjan pensojen kans? hä?

kaikki maksaa kaiksta? paitti make, ku se syötti ja varsinki juotti mejjät...ja majotti...kiitti äippä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  makarooni oli hyvvää!   :Cool:  


makselin mesen kiisseleitä 65,09e verran, joten se tekkee miestä kohen 10,84e

*207920-56877* ja saa maksaa heti!


paljos mie oon sitte petelle,markolle ja muille pystyssä   :Leveä hymy:  


tiitsa, -hZö- tarvii rahaa, -hZö- muuttaa vuokattiin, pitäs takuuvuokrat ja muut maksaa...joten RAHAA!!!!!!!!!1111111111111   :Vihainen:   tuolla yllä o tilinumero...minusta se helemikuun loppu on menny jo aika kauan aikaa sitte...kröhöm, ymmärräkkö minun yskimisen   :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kiitti vaan äijille kyyeistä! Toivottavasti makarooni ja kalia kelepas.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Lojolla ajellut kierrokset muistaakseni (kiekka 8,5 km):

Hisu: 10 (nautti joka kierroksesta)
Iiro: 8
Make: 8
Jani: 4
Marko: 4 
Pete: 3
Hösö: 2
Feat. Anna: 1

Kilsat: 340 = ihan hyvin! Ens kerralla otetaan se Zyskowicz pikkutuntien pakertajaksi, niin päästään 400:ään.

Hauskaa oli taasen kerran. Vielä ku joskus ajais silleen, että ei antais kaikkea ekan ajotunnin aikana. No, silleen se on hauskempi.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

jeez,minusta on taasen HELVETIN HIENO HOMMA että noita ajopaikkoija on muuallakin kun siellä teilläpäin    :Vink:   :Vink:    mukavaahan se on kun pystyy kiertelemään kaikkiala ja on vähäsen erillaisempia mestoja,tylsäksihän se kävis jos olis vain yksi iso mesta,vai mitä?

hzö,jos nyt kaikki menee hyvin niin saat rahaa loppuviikosta,pitää ensin kuitenkin vuokra maksaa..

ISOT PEUKUT YLIKYLÄNKOPLALLE!!!!!   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

HZÖ,ÄLÄ URPUTA!!!!   :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Minä maksoin kaikki benssat Rellusta ja kädessä on semmoiset kuitit että:
64,64e
62,09e
53,23e
yht 179,96€

ka 7.64 l/100km
total km 1387
fuel cost per km 0,091e

Tuosta pois parikymppiä (minun ja A:n Hki-reissu) eli jää maksettavaksi 160€ / 6 hlöä = 26,76e per lärvi bensa-osastolta.

----------


## Hösö

eli mie oo marko sulle n.16e velekaa?


mites jani ja pete?


noh ihampa sama mihi te niitä kasoja siirrätte...mie en niistä kumminkaa tuu ajaan, ainakaan kovin paljoa...

mulle kelepaa oukku ja syvänen...ja vuokatti...   :Cool:

----------


## PeeTee

Mie laitoin meseen 60e edestä...ja sain vielä haukut ku oli tankki tyhyhjä aamulla ja PERKELEENMOISET jäljet auton kyljessä pyöristä...

----------


## Hösö

:No huh!:  

no voi *****...   :Irvistys:  

pitäskö mejjä porukalla kerätä kolehti ja täyttää rintteri tankki?


jos me pete ollaa sujut tuo pensajuttu? vai haluakko antaa mulle 10e ja mie anna sulle 10e?


mites jani? paljollas tankkasit?

----------


## Hösö

nii...


ehkä mailma paras peli:

http://uploads.ungrounded.net/conten...=0&w=640&h=480

----------


## PeeTee

no ei sitä varmaan enää tarvi...jaas jos lähtisi käväseen koulussa...

----------


## Mechz

onko ylikylänkopla menossa tänään vennivaaraan?
jos mulla on vielä puhtia töitten jälkeen voisin tulla pyörähtämään siellä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Roogeri

Ei tänään mutta huomenna eli 25.5 mennään siinä 3-4 pintaan ja tarvis kantoapua ko haetaan siitä läheiseltä teollisuushallilta lastauslavoja.
  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Kyllä on pojat lapioinu tarkkaan tuolla, hyppyrit ja alastulot oli täysin suorassa linjassa keskenään. Ammattilaiset on ollu selvästi asialla, se keskeneräinen(?) lähtölavatornihäkkyrä oli kans hieno   :No huh!:   . Pitää kattoa jos huomenna eli 25.5.   :Leveä hymy:   tulis nojaileen puihin ja kattomaan ko toiset lapioi. Lavoja en rupea kantamaan, Oukulla kannettiin Hösön kans ihan tarpeeksi. Kyllä tuonne vissiin autollaki pääsis....

----------


## Hösö

noni...ny o hätä!   :Vihainen:  

eli iiro ja teemu vois laittaa rahaa   :Vink:   ja tiitti...

mite se jani makseli niitä löpöjä?


vittuu   :Cool:

----------


## Roogeri

elä sie tv. arvostele keskeneräistä työtä    :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

i only have one complaint. it needs to be black. not that gay ass grey/plastic looking shit. other than that it looks rad.

----------


## Roogeri

hieno ja hieno   :Leveä hymy:  , saa nyt nähä. avut olis kyllä tarpeen ko meitä on ollu siellä yleensä korkeintaan 2 ihmistä rakentamassa. tänään ollaan menossa siinä 3-4 maissa. omat lapiot mukaan ko ei oo ko 2 pistolapiota ja 2 tylyppää ja niillä tylipillä ei tee yhtää mittää.  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Mie maksoin löpöjä 45,80 egen verran. Onko Hösmä sattunu korviin mitään vinkkejä heiskasesta. En ole vielä ehtiny tekemään sille ruumiinavausta.    :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

ville o
perkele on ollu töitä koko ajan,en taija keretä vasta kun viikonloppuna ajamaan   :Vihainen:  

kultapoju,tnään tivol?pyynö??

----------


## marco1

Koittakaas saada nyt joku tolkku niihin sprintterin löpöihin. Vai onko se niin että Petelle 10e, Hösölle 16e ja Janille 7,63e (kaikkien maksut jaettu kuudella).
Ja koska minä olen maksanut muuten kaiken benssan niin olen saamapuolella tuosta (26e/lärvä miinus jo maksettu Sprintterin löpö)osuudesta? Subventoidaan nyt sitten Sprintteriä sen verran että Peten ei tartte maksaa mulle mitään.

Tilinumba 800027-7734298
ja saldot seuraavat:
Hösö 16e
Teemu 26 + 12e
Iiro 26 + 20,5e
Goldie Hawn ~19e
Pete 0e

----------


## Hösö

no siis..


jani makso 45.8e ja se tekkee per mies 7,63e

pete makso 60e ja se tekkee per mies aika tarkkaan 10e

mie maksoin 65.09e ja se tekkee per mies 10,48e


hmm...mite pete saa yhtääkkiä 16e anteeksi?  :confused:     :No huh!:  


no sopikaa keskenänne...

mie nyt haluan iirolta,teemulta ja janilta rahat   :Leveä hymy:  

et voin maksaa markolle...   :Sarkastinen:  


sekotetaanko vielä?  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

*TÄNÄÄN!!!!1111*


kotiinkuljetus!111   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

gallup: noni -hZö-, kuumottaako?

-hZö-: ai kuumottaako...iha homona...


LÄHETYKSEN REKISTERÖINNIT


26.05.2004, klo 11:21 
 Lähetys on otettu käsittelyyn
96000 ROVANIEMI 
25.05.2004, klo 21:19 
 Lähetys on lajittelussa
01010 POSTIN LOGISTIIKKAKESKUS 
25.05.2004, klo 15:41 
 Lähetys saapunut Suomeen
01010 POSTIN LOGISTIIKKAKESKUS 
24.05.2004, klo 20:42 
 Lähtenyt Suomeen
01000 ULKOMAAT 


  [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Tuo minun arvostelu tuli hyvällä sydämmellä, oikeasti oli hieno paikka. Saa nähdä miltä näyttää valmiina   :No huh!:   . Sitte vielä kun se on näin lähellä kotia  [img]smile.gif[/img]  . Hyvä syy jatkaa korkalovaaran-lapinrinteen-vennivaaran metsissä ajelua. Pitäis vaan saada se uus tsykkeli.

----------


## Roogeri

Eipä tuo mittään mechz, tänään kuites kaikki halukkaat on tervetulleita vennivaaraan laipoimaan  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

hmm...jos mie saan nyt tuon daren ja se o kasassa enne 16...ni tuun autokoulun jälkeee pyörähtään...

----------


## HemmoP

hösö rankasee, supaman siitkräp, teilvip, näknäk!1 Kaikki samasta hyndästä yhellä ilimalla!!1

----------


## Hösö

dare o iha vitun bling bling   :Cool:  


sitte, onko jollaki 113mm keskiö? paketista puuttu...

ni ja evilin ratassuoja...


kakka...

----------


## PeeTee

Onneksi olkoon daresta H´Zö!!!

Mun til.nro on 313130-2507671 Handelsbanken...

----------


## Hösö

oha tuo pitkä   :Leveä hymy:  

tai siis...vaakaputki o 1cm lyhempi ku dhissä...vaikka paperilla pitäs oll jotain 2cm pitempi...ni ja toi o 1cm matalempi ku dhi...keskiö o 3cm korkeemmalla...

akseliväli o sit pitkä ku mikä   :Leveä hymy:    120cm   :Leveä hymy:   *****...

----------


## Mechz

hahahahahahaaa   :Leveä hymy:  
on siinä miehellä murheet,hah

----------


## HemmoP

no mitä sitte, tasaseen alamäkeenhän sie sillä ajatki..ja vielähän me keretään ne mutkat muuttaa tiukemmiksi tuolta Oukulta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

No niin, nyt olisi sitten ei-niin-pitkän-vedon paikka, kestääkö Dare paremmin kuin:
a: Tuntsa
b: Supa8
c: DHi
d: vähemmän kuin mikään noista?

   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

mie lähtisin kyllä mukaan kirjaimella b

----------


## Gärmä

Lähteekö Hösö hyvinkäälle ulkoiluttaan darea?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Ville O:
> * Eipä tuo mittään mechz, tänään kuites kaikki halukkaat on tervetulleita vennivaaraan laipoimaan   [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



kovasti  nuita lapiotalakoita mainostettaa.. kuinkahan moni ottaa osaa mainostajan lisäks? tais olla aikas hilijasta aikasemmillaki kerroilla ku hemmi mainosti

----------


## HemmoP

noni, pistäkäähä ilimottautumisia.. Mie ja Pete ja Juho ollaan varmoja lähtijöitä Hyvinkääle. Aikaa huomisaamuun asti!!1


Sitten semmosta notta, kuka tartteepi majoitusta..evullinen on jne.. sama leissi ku RBC:llä.. 

Voipi kattoos olla ni että pete saapi känpän vasta la ja mehän nukuthan ylleensä öisin, eli ei päästä nukkuun pe-la välille mihinkään (paitti huoltikselle/mersun konttiin) Eli ois aika luxus ku tulis kalappiksesta ja ajas hyvingele hotelliin tai jtn, suihkut ja vehkeetki ois muka kait..

emmäätiä, kuha innostuin ehottelemaan kaikkee.. suunnitelkaa te loput, meikä ainaki asuu tossa hotellin tyngässä jos hinta on halappis..

----------


## JukkaK

No prkl mie voisin kans lähtiä.. Ja hotellimajotus kelepaa kans 
Pittää vaan tullessa mennä vishin konthiin ku se pete tullee vasta 2 kk:n jäläkeen kotia.

----------


## Hösö

öö...kimmo mie lähe hyvinkäälle jos saan velkaa joltaki...tai JOTKU MAKSAS VELKOJA!


tiitti ja muut spedet vois maksaa velkoja...muuten tullee puukkohippa!   :Vihainen:  


nii veikakkaa mitä veikkaatte...iha sama   :Leveä hymy:   ajan mie silti lujempaa ko te   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


ja mitä nuihin mutkiin tulee...ni tehhää pitkiä isoja bermejä   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö



----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Ville O:
>  Eipä tuo mittään mechz, tänään kuites kaikki halukkaat on tervetulleita vennivaaraan laipoimaan    [img]tongue.gif[/img]  *



*kovasti  nuita lapiotalakoita mainostettaa.. kuinkahan moni ottaa osaa mainostajan lisäks? tais olla aikas hilijasta aikasemmillaki kerroilla ku hemmi mainosti* </font>[/QUOTE]_O/

Kävin nostamassa muutaman lastauslavan poikien kaverina äsken.

----------


## Hösö

onko mittää lupia?

mie vaa että ei varmaa kannate niitä puita sitte hirveesti kaataa jos ei oo lupia...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onko teillä vähän sekasin nuo löpöasiat?   :Leveä hymy:  

Ei kait siinä. Huomenna tullaan Rolloon, toivottavasti! Tänään ois vielä vika tentti, ja sitten =&gt; mänöx illalla. Peruis hammaslääkärin maanantailta, ettei tarvi sen takia tulla takas. Mitä niillä hampailla, eihän niistä ei oo ku vaivaa!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Peruis hammaslääkärin maanantailta, ettei tarvi sen takia tulla takas. Mitä niillä hampailla, eihän niistä ei oo ku vaivaa!*



Jätkä on niin triiraid 4evö että hampaatkin droppailee omia aikojaan!!!1
 :No huh!:  


Mun puolesta polttoaineasiat on kai ihan selekeästi esitetty mutta tilille ei uskalla vielä kurkata... 
Peteä subventoitiin mm. vakuutuksen, renkaiden, käyttömaksun, huoltojen, lasketun arvonalentumisen ja diesel-veron osalta - ehkä myös siksi että joskus voi olla vielä Psrinterin tarvetta.     :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No kyllä ne semmosen 1,6 m dropin varmaan ottaa joku päivä, ku syö enemmän karsua ja laittaa kymmenen sokeripalaa suuhun yöksi.   :Vink:   Kevenee äijä =&gt; ei tarvi keventää pyörää.

Hösö, häpiäksie tuota, vai mikset laittanu tätä kuvvaa?   :Leveä hymy:  
 

Ohan se siisti.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

oha tuo elsford aika hienon näkönen    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

noni, hyvinkäälle on ilimotettu..
mie,hösö,jukka,pete ja juho

----------


## Teemu N

Sori Hösö ja pojat...
Kävin nyt palstalla, kaikilla ei ole laajakaistaa kämpillä, ja neuvottelin jos vaimo maksais ne mun hommelit. Eli käyn huomenna tai ma maksaa poijille, jos summat on nyt oikein... Itellä 6 ekuu tilillä, mutta työttömyys alkoi eilen ja toivottavasti ei kestä kauaa...

----------


## Hösö

hisu, asia bueno....äippältä tullee luottoa ni voi itte reissata pitki maita ja mantuja...eli ennää ei oo nii hättää   :Leveä hymy:  


make, emmie tuota häpiä...aattelin vaa et ne joilla kiinnostaa ni varmaan löytää tuon koko härvelin kuvan pienen vinkin avulla....  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


perjantaina tullee joku kevyt keskiö ni sit pääsee ajjaan...uus iivyli levy tullee maanantaina...    :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

muutama kuva jostain -80 luvulta    :Leveä hymy:  
 
 
 

 


ja muita ikivanahoja löytyypi ylälapin sivuilta  YLM

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Siistejä kuvia vanhoilta ajoilta!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Hösö, onhan tuo Darude aika mekamakia.   :Vink:   Nyt vaan holtitonta ajoa.

----------


## Hösö

no arvaa kuumottasko ajaminen!?!?1 mut ku ei oo keksiötä...joutuu vielä päivän ainaki ootteleen...    :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No saattaahan se vähän kuumottaa. Ookko sie minkälaisen jousen laittanu tuohon?

Ei muuta ku puukeppi keskiö läpi, nii pääsee jo seisoskeleen mäkiä ales.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * sitte, onko jollaki 113mm keskiö? paketista puuttu...
> *



Saat minulta lainaan ei-katu-uskottavat vanhat Lälläksän kammet ja 73/113 keskiön jos et muuten pääse baanalle... 
ei ne romut tule kuitenkaan ajoissa vaikka kuinka lupailevat.
 :Leveä hymy:  

P.S. Toivottavasti en ole kymmentä kilometriä lähempänä kun Dareen tulee eka naarmu - voi mennä korvat lukkoon möykästä ja rumista sanoista
   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mika K

Ääh, on se ellukin käyttöesine niinkuin mikä tahansa fillari, näin ainkain täälläpäin maailmaa. Ei muuta kuin Hösöllekin vaan raakaa ajoa uudella kullalla niin ensi vuonna lojolla jaksaa sitten hieman ajaakin..   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

JHES! Kesäloma alako!! Käväsin just jaarittelemassa suullisen tentin. Selittelyt auttoivat - ope antoi hyvän arvosanan.

Edzz-lehden kanssa tapahtuu myös, kun vähän vain ekaks potki. Ostivat pari digikuvaa ja neljä diaa + jutun.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Hinnoista ei oo vielä tietoa... Hösö pääsee ainaki kuviin, ja Juho. Ja meiän koulun Iiro.

----------


## Mechz

jaahas,koulut on loppu ja sitärataa,huh,mulla on vielä huominen koulua ja sitten alkaa kesäloma,jesh!!!tai no töitä,töitä ja töitä...huh
kovikset häipyy viikonlopuksi etelään...edustamaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mika K.:
> * ensi vuonna lojolla jaksaa sitten hieman ajaakin..   *



ei tajja meikä ens vuonna tulla lojolle...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  niillä rahoilla käypi mielummin vaikka vuokatissa tai calpiksessa vkolopun...

ja marko, tuossa o jo naarmuja   :Vink:   et ei hätää   :Leveä hymy:  


joo'o hyvinkään kisat lähestyy, samoin vuokatin rakennus setit! makiaa   :Leveä hymy:  

lähtis pakkaileen ja laittaan dareen ehjät renkaat   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  Hinnoista ei oo vielä tietoa... Hösö pääsee ainaki kuviin*



sie niistä provikoista puhuit sillo täsä joku päivä   :Vink:   :Vink:  


*207920-56877* nurdea   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

hmh, taisin eilen olla "vähän" daren lumoissa...

tarkastin ton vaakaputken   :Leveä hymy:   noh, oli se sittenki 2cm pitempi...tai siis, gt oli kutistunu 1.5cm viimeyönä...

iha sama, ompa tilaa liikkua   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

voi pyhä pamaus,mieshän on täysin hurahtanut   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, elikkä majotus on närskvikistä selema.

7hlöä/huone, mahollisuus ottaa yks hlöö sinne extraa extravuoteela.. pers lärvi se tekkee 160nok per yä.. ite vestari passing makso vissiin 250, +roudtripit jokapuolelle tais olla 350kr slaagi, sitte tohon kaikki se kalja mitä pitää ostaa tekee x nok

kurssi on nytte 
1.00 EUR   =   8.21650 NOK

ja toisippäin

8.21650 NOK   =   1.00 EUR

----------


## PeeTee

hei!

meni vissii mopokäsittelykoe läpi   :Leveä hymy:  

pete pakkaa...


met lähemmä buzban kanssa tuossa puol nelijä aikaa oulua kohti...eli ollaa kimmo luona joskus 9 aikaa   :Leveä hymy:  


-hZö-

----------


## HemmoP

jesh, hienoa   :Leveä hymy:   Vois ruisailla jostain vitun jeeran kautta ku meillä on kuitenki aikaa aamuun asti olla perillä galpiksessa..

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * jesh, hienoa      Vois ruisailla jostain vitun jeeran kautta ku meillä on kuitenki aikaa aamuun asti olla perillä galpiksessa..*



miten ois halli ja suomursu??? väliltä parit petonipurkerit   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *miten ois halli ja suomursu??? väliltä parit petonipurkerit   *



no jos kuite pysyttäs ees asphalttitiellä ku ei tuo sprintteri oo paras auto soralle..ja siittä puuttuu neliveto ja vinssiki niien mutakoitte varalta   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Niin ja meikän kamat pitää tiputtaa tre:n kohalle...met olemma tre:lla joskus 5-6maissa aamusta...sit äkäseen skriivata vuokrasoppari ja sit me kyllä voitas hypätä juka kans ritteriin ja kohti kalpista!

----------


## PeeTee

Niin joo muuten, kelles ne osanotto maksut pitäs toimittaa???

----------


## HemmoP

toimittaa?? mitä vittua? sinnehä ne paikan päälle maksetaan, ainakin tähän asti.. mitä happoa sie oot vetäny ku tommosia kyselet  [img]redface.gif[/img] 

Joo, jätetään net peten vehkeet tampereelle..sitten kun tullaan takasi Hyvinkäältä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Niin siis mie meinasin et kelle opp:ssä ne jo maksetut voi toimittaa et maksavat takas...siis ne kuitit!

----------


## HemmoP

jaajaa, siis tarkoitat kuitteja   :Leveä hymy:  

kait alatarvakselle, emmäätiä, kysy villeltä   :Leveä hymy:  

pistän sulle tekstarina jarmon numeron tuleen niin voit vaikka soittaa sille ja kysyä

----------


## HemmoP

jesh, eikhän pojatki pikkuhiljaa pääse liikkeelle.. vois lähtiä pakkaileen jo kamoja!1 Mennään varmaan ehkä jopa Jyväskylän kautta jos ei välillä eksytä..

tullee legendaarinen reissu =)


 
 
 
 
 

oho, jarnoki on ihan humalassa =D

----------


## Roogeri

Nyt alakaa pojat näyttämään vennivaarassa makialta ko on linkat ja lähtötornit pikkuhilijaa valamiina, tulukeehan teesimään   :Vink:  .

----------


## The Golden boy

Sorry maksujen kans. Torstaina laitan kaikile asianoaisille rahhaa. Hösmä, tuu käymään aikkarilla. Käyään kahavila.

----------


## The Golden boy

Osittain nätti

----------


## HemmoP

olipa reissu, peräkonttimajotusta ja hotellien aamupaloja.. kaikilla oli kivvaa vaikka vähän välillä rytisikin. Jukka oli m18 toinen, vissiin se on Deuzilla reenannu ajolinjat paskakärryperässä kohilleen     :No huh!:  

 

tulomatkalla lapsia väsytti ja mulla oli kiire
 
 

Hösölle löyettiin korisarja saappiin, pistettiin heti paikalle ja iskuun!1 ***** tuli komee :0
ostettiin samalla kertaa Completokselta muutama sponssitarraki tohon..
 


jokku apinat joi illantullen kaliaaki
 


ja tosa on rönkkeni meikän räpylästä. Tuli kyllä komia vekki.. jännä homma mite tuotakaan ei hokassu ku vasta alhaalla maalissa, nyt ei ois puhettakaan, että vois ajaa pyörällä tolla käjellä..aika greisiä

----------


## P-Joe

15 minuuttia tuosta kaljanjuontikuvasta, ja Kimmo oli jo täydessä unessa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

eipäs, tuo on kattos ennenku me vaihettii hyttiä! ainakin 18 minuuttia ennen sitä nukkumattia ja iltasatua   :Leveä hymy:  

"kattoos jätkät, ei mee kauaa ni meikä nukahtaa"

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

vennivaara trials:
 
 
 
löytyy n.5 metrin kokoinen lähtölava ja kaikkea,ei voi sanoa muutaku että huippumesta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huhhuhuh! Makian olonen paikka! 

Hemmolle myötäturmionosoitukset rikkoutuneen luun johdosta.   :Irvistys:   Onnittelut Jukalle kovasta ajosuorituksesta!

Niijoo, Kimmon kuvat kelepas digeistä lehteen. Kattelkaapa Edgen kesänumeroa, ku se ilmestyy joskus 25.6.. Prismassa joskus HennoBn kans luettiin Etkeä, joten sieltä pitäs löytyä. Se on niinko ihan ÄäriXXtreme lehti!!112#   :No huh!:   Toivottavasti ei mee maine... 

Peten ottamia kuvia eivät ostaneet... Kai liian hyviä.  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Roogeri

Tiitti, eikö minu rönytys kuvat kelevannu?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo biatches,

Ei muuta kö kaikille sekä myös Jarnolle hyvää kesää ja syksyä! Mie tuskin enää kirjottelen palstalle ennen ulkomaille lähtöä. Huomenna pitäis jo viiä kamat kentälle, ja perjantaiaamuna hyppään koneeseen. Sykkeli lähtee luonnollisesti mukaan.

Kohteena siis Vänkuuveri ekaks. Käväsen jättään puumerkit Whistlaan ja Squamishiin ja muihin loukal Syväsenvaaroihin, jokka on siinä lähellä. Kuukausi on aikaa niille paikoille, vai mitä Jamppa.   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:  

Ilmotelkaa rollolaiset, jos pitää jotain ihan  hipoa pärtsyä postitella Kanadasta (Hösö-limit: 5 kpl). Mie voin kattoa sitteh what I can do. Hemmolle tuon tuliaiseksi Väde Simmonsin ja kumppanit. Voit sitten reenata niien kans Syväsessä.

Sähköpostista minut ehkä saa kiinni, jos kerkiän lukemaan.

Palataan joulukuussa,

Make

----------


## HemmoP

voij vitun äijjä   :Irvistys:   onnee matkaan ja muista tuua mulle nää 5 hipopartsyä Foes ja Kona ja Norco ja Intense ja Brooklini..
 


Joo, lekuri sannoos sitte ettei pyörällä ajeta 4ään viikkoon    :Vihainen:   vähän ketuttaa, mutta vitunko väliä    :Irvistys:  
ompaha aikaa harrastaa jotain muutaki välillä..
 

 :Leveä hymy:  

muutama loisto bongaus viel Hyvinkää-roadtripiltä

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Niijoo, Kimmon kuvat kelepas digeistä lehteen..*



SWEET, totta mää voin jo tilata sen Mersun ja Hiluksin    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, en pysty ajaan Oukulla.. Otan DRrän sinne ja toimin yli-innokkaana toimitsijana   :Leveä hymy:  

Meni kämmenluu poikki..

----------


## HemmoP

Ville hoi, Juhon kans oli puheita jos sen yläosanki linjais jotensakin uusiksi.. Nyt siinä pittää polokia aika vitusti.. Kato alakuhan vois olla siel Juhannuskallioillakin, kait? Aluksi mietin vain että alotus ois siinä "ihmisten ilmoilla" hissin vieresä, mutta se tekis radan alusta suht rankan .. polkemisen muodossa   :Leveä hymy:  

Iha sama, tuo rata on nyt jo periaatteessa valamis kisoihin. Mutta jos löytyy jotain heleppoa muutettavaa niin siittä vaan! Aikaa ei kuitenkaan oo mitenkään älyttömästi   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

niimpä, sinne alas sais vaikka mitä, mutta eipä ole resursseja eikä lupaakaan   :Irvistys:   Mun mielestä sen radan vois tempasta siittä paipin kulmilta ylitte jos niien talon kokosten kivien välistä löytyypi tilaa heitolle.. Oli koht vittumaista kyntää siihen muotoa ku hiekkaa oli teelusikallinen ja kiviä rekkakuormallinen..

Käykää ihimeessa tutkaileen, hissithän aukiaapi 12.6  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

ei ne toimi   :Leveä hymy:  

joo, käyää vaan.. tai käykää, meitsi on sielä vasta 19-20 viikonloppuna   :Irvistys:  

Oishan se tietty ihan jees jos alun sais kans ihan kunnon mäeksi.. se alkuperänenki suunnitelma on ihan toimiva ja nopia, mutta siinä joutuu kyl oikeesti polokemaanki jos haluaa ajaa voitosta.. Voi olla shokki eteläläisille alkukauden jäläkeen   :Leveä hymy:  

Hösöhän tulee sinne taas ens viikolla, pistäkää se kantaan kiviä ja kantoja    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * se alkuperänenki suunnitelma on ihan toimiva ja nopia, mutta siinä joutuu kyl oikeesti polokemaanki jos haluaa ajaa voitosta..*



Antakaa olla vaan semmonen että pitää polkia. 
Parempi mulle, huonompi hösölle.    :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:  

t. reilukerho

----------


## HemmoP

no joha sie Pi Joe voitit sitä hyvinkäälläki minuuttitolokulla   :Leveä hymy:   heti ku tuli kaks droppia rataan niin kaapin paikka selekiis   :Leveä hymy:  

Pitää funtsia, riippuu mitä nuot paikalliset mohikaanit jaksaa tehhä.. meitsi ei voi kuitenkaan tehä yhtään mitään    :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:

----------


## P-Joe

Voithan nää aina kaivaa spooreja suzukilla. 
Vai pitikö niitä sanoa bermeiksi vai penkkamutkiksi.    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

riippuu miten natsaa vai ryöstääkö    :Leveä hymy:  

svitspäkkei mää mietin tai sitte offcämberdropsecsöniä

----------


## P-Joe

Teette kato semmosia että rupeaa heti jakamaan jos ei natsahda niihin hip-jumppeihin.

----------


## Mr.Paddington

Piti tulla ihan vierailee tänne. On muuten aika päiväkirja.   :Leveä hymy:  


Mikä, rata, paljo? Nii että onko rata valmis ja paljonko on tän hetkiset pohjat? Osaa sit vähä varautuu kui keuhkot tulee pihalle maalissa.    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Ei hyvää päivää sitä Lapparin juttua Hyvinkään kisoista: Jukasta ok mutta PT "vasta kahdeskymmenes" ja .... "KK kompuroi ja oli 24".
Poijaat, teiltä odotetaan paljon...
 :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   pitäs kait kirjoitella ite ne jutut


Tapaturma -&gt; rataa ei ole vielä kellotettu, veikkaan että aika pyörii kovilla jätkillä tuola 1.40 korvilla.. Fyysisesti se on luokkaa (tampere+hyvinkää)x2   :Leveä hymy:   ainaki meikälle..

----------


## Mechz

minkä päivän lehdessä tuo juttu on?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Ei hyvää päivää sitä Lapparin juttua Hyvinkään kisoista: Jukasta ok mutta PT "vasta kahdeskymmenes" ja .... "KK kompuroi ja oli 24".
> Poijaat, teiltä odotetaan paljon...
> *



no ei noissa jutuissa oo mitään uutta. miekin nuoruudessani kisoja kiertäessä eräässä lajissa olin vasta 5. kilpailijoita saatto olla sarjassa n.60... jos ei oo julkkis nii ei siellä mitään positiivista kirjoiteta   :Vihainen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Juttu on tämän päivän Lapparissa, semmoinen pieni yhden palstan juttu urheilusivuilla.

Olihan lehdessä kyllä ihan positiivinen juttu Tapion Jannen uudesta soutuveneestä.
 :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

viel vois olla juttu honkasen jannen uudesta peräkärrystä niin ois täydellistä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Noniin, näyttääs tulevan hyvät kisat Oukulle! Miettinen ja kumppanit on tulossa ettei ihan kyläkisoiksi mee   [img]smile.gif[/img]   


Aki, Rooger, Napsonkenneli yms juniorit. Tulkaa ajamaan jokamies "hartialukko" -sarjaan. Siellä on rento meininki ja tejän vauhdeilla mitä Syväsessä katteli tapellaan aika korkeista sijoituksista   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Pistäkää ilmoittautumista mun mailiin,  *hemmop@rovaniemelainen.com* tai tännekin periaatteessa voi pistää. 

Eli pelkkä koko nimi riittää + seura jos sellainen on, esim LaMk.

Mites Tiitsa, Tommi, Sami W, t., marco1, jne.. olettako tulossa? (tulkaa tulkaa :Hymy: )

[ 04.06.2004, 12:52: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Akiki...

mikkä kaikki henkilötiedot siinä pittää ilmottaa???

millon ne kisat on?

----------


## HemmoP

pelekkä nimi + seura, ei muuta tarvita..

3.7. lauantai ja ounasvaara.
20e osallistuminen + 10e hissilippu

----------


## Hösö

arska möllöttää...dare o rikki...


mie muuten ajan sitte kans oukun kisan jokkiksessa...

ja timoki...mie ilmotan sen tässä samalla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

mikäs dareen on iskenyt?
tnään voisi mennä vennin dirtille,sami w oletkos maisemissa?

----------


## HemmoP

tiitsa, ootko tulosa kisoihi??!

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * tiitsa, ootko tulosa kisoihi??!*



pitääkö tollasta vielä kysyyki????

joo lähtis syömää rusinoita......

----------


## tv.

Emmie tiiä vielä lähenkö kisaamaan. Ei tässä kerkeä ajelemaan kun on kokoajan töissä(nytkin olen töissä)   :Cool:   . Tietenki jos jokamiesluokka ajetaan lauantai-iltapäivänä, niin saatan osallistua. Lauantaisin olen vapaan klo 13 jälkeen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Gärmä

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Emmie tiiä vielä lähenkö kisaamaan. Ei tässä kerkeä ajelemaan kun on kokoajan töissä(nytkin olen töissä)      . Tietenki jos jokamiesluokka ajetaan lauantai-iltapäivänä, niin saatan osallistua. Lauantaisin olen vapaan klo 13 jälkeen   *



Kaikki kisat ajetaan samana päivänä. Ja kyllä sieltä töistä saa järkättyä aikaa tommoselle hienolle urheilujuhlalle. Mukaan vaan.

----------


## Mechz

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  tiitsa, ootko tulosa kisoihi??!*



*pitääkö tollasta vielä kysyyki????

joo lähtis syömää rusinoita......* </font>[/QUOTE]noniin,prkle    :Leveä hymy:  
tottakai mie ajan
rusinat silmille ja sitärataa......hmmmm..

----------


## Hösö

noni, reissu ohi! oli aika perkeleen makiaa!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oltiimpa Rukalla, oli hauskaa, radasta tullee nopia!1Eilettäi tehtiin aika pitkälle mitä lapiolla pysty, pojat väsää koneella loput..

Sitä baanaa pääsee muute testaan 19th pvä ku Rukal on Bike & Rail tapahtuma. Vissiin pojat mietti jonkinmoisia kyläkisojakin.. Ville, lähekkö messiin? Jukan ja Juhon kans ehkä voitas olla menossa sinne päiväreissulle..

Muutama huippu kuva reissusta!

----------


## HemmoP

luxuxs, pittää soitella Ampelle ja kysellä oisko sitten jotain kisan tynkää.. sillon ois jotain järkeä ja mielenkiintoa meikällä seisoskella siel   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

huh, komia tuo demo...!11

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * luxuxs, pittää soitella Ampelle ja kysellä oisko sitten jotain kisan tynkää.. sillon ois jotain järkeä ja mielenkiintoa meikällä seisoskella siel   *



ELi Ville ja Jukka.. mennää la aamuksi sinne, "virallinen" harjoittely alkaa 14.00 ja "kisat" 16.00.. sielä o hemmetin moiset karkelot, jotenka varmasti o silimänruokaa   :Leveä hymy:  

Juholle soittelin jo, mietithän täsä se logistiikka.. jukan kans voijjaa mennä meän autolla jos ville ja juho tuutta kolffila, ei tarvittis mitään vitun kärryjuttuja..

oisko rulexz?

----------


## Hösö

hmh....

eli sitä opp junnu döhötä ei sit vissii sillo la ole?

hmm...kerkeäisköhä sitä rukalle 19pv pikereilaukseen...ja sit su aamuna vitu aikasin lähtis narviikkii?!

jos timo kuulolla ni meniskö iha vitun moiseksi säädöksi?! menis   :Leveä hymy:   mut oisko ideaa?


ei?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

hösö, ei sitä ole.. emmie kerkiä semmosia pohtimaan ku on muutenkin vitunmoiset härdellit et saapi nuot yhet kisat reilaan..

hissilipuska seleviääpi sit joskus, oisko joku 15ee?

Siis siellä on sit tällanen tapahtuma, klik 

nuot ohojelmanumerot on mitä on sitte   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hösö, ei sitä ole.. emmie kerkiä semmosia pohtimaan ku on muutenkin vitunmoiset härdellit et saapi nuot yhet kisat reilaan..
> *



jeps, ummarran...


noh, mainostaa rollodh:ta sit iha vitusti ni saapi ne junnut sinne sitte...

----------


## psysi

No mitämitä..

Ja meikät varta vasten o suunnitellu kaikki lähöt täältä perjantaina ja tiesmitä jotta ollaan paikalla lauantaina jeesaamassa. Pentele teiän kanssa, ei paranis laphalaishin luothaa  [img]tongue.gif[/img] 

No ei kait, käyään lauantaina Rollossa kaupassa ja ihmetellään maailman menoa ja lähetään illasta ajaan Narviikkiin..

- petri

----------


## Hösö

miks illasta?

timon kans suunniteltii et su aamuna lähettää aikasi, joskus 8 aikaa viimistää tienpäälle...

turhaa ajjaa yötä vasten väsyneenä jostaki jyrkänteeltä alas pimiässä norjan vuonossa vittuuntuneena...

----------


## HemmoP

nii, ku vitun velliperseiden pitää nukkua.. eihä väsyneenä saa autoa ajaa!1

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

No jep.

Kylläpä se la ilta tuskalla käy, pitää vaan yrittää jaksaa ja jaksaa ja jaksaa ja jaksaa ajaa... jaksaa ja jaksaa eteenpäin. Ei auta muu kun puhua ja puhua ja puhua ja puhua... älä anna periksi.

Siis, hösön ja mun auto on vielä vähän kengän alla, audin omistaja aiko spekuloia huomiseen asti antaako käyttöösä mulle sen viikoksi.
Muuten hösön saapilla matkaan. kait.

- Vellipylly-Timo

----------


## psysi

Siksi, että Rollo-Narvik väliä ajaa sen noin 8 tuntia, ja ajateltiin ajaa koko sunnuntaipäivä fillarilla eikä autolla.

Sen nimittäin tietää, että jos aamulla lähtee, ei ole ennen iltaviittä vielä missään...

- petri

----------


## Hösö

no nii no...

timo ajjaa...


voiha sitä lähtiä la päivänäki....nukkua sitte audissa?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

heha, kohta on talavi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

Met lähemme ampen kanssa vasta sunnuntaina ajelemaan sinne narviikkiin. Ja voipi mennä vähän myöhempään se lähtö, kun pitää la iltana kumminkin käydä se Killeri kattomassa.

Olihan ne mökkiasiat nyt ok?
Me tullaan sunnuntaina, ja lähetään perjantaina pois.

----------


## psysi

Ettekös te olleet tulossa samaan kämppään meidän kanssa?

Spor1:tä on varattu se 7 hengen kämppä, minne täältä tulee 3 henkeä ja sieltäpäin sit vissiin yhteensä 4? Eli 2 Rollosta ja 2 Oulusta vai?

Mailasin sinne Spor1:een eilen, varaus on ok.

- petri

----------


## Hösö

noni...


kimplexi, teekkös töisä sen komian mainoksen?! kopyt niitä pari kipaletta ja tuot ne mulle vuokattii ni pääsen ensvkolla jakaan ne tuonne torille...!?!?412   :Cool:

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by psysi:
> * Ettekös te olleet tulossa samaan kämppään meidän kanssa?
> 
> Spor1:tä on varattu se 7 hengen kämppä, minne täältä tulee 3 henkeä ja sieltäpäin sit vissiin yhteensä 4? Eli 2 Rollosta ja 2 Oulusta vai?
> 
> Mailasin sinne Spor1:een eilen, varaus on ok.
> 
> - petri*



Jep. Niin se oli tarkotus siihen samaan kämppään tulla. Hyvä että onnistui. 

Nyt pitää vielä yrittää olla kaatumatta yhtään enempää, niin pystyy ehkä ajamaankin siellä.

----------


## HemmoP

Hoi jäbät. Olettakos menossa kaikki niihin reissuihin mitä Norjassa on tarjolla? Jeff tossa kyseli jo hiukka nimiä, porukkaa on tulossa vestareille ilmeisesti aika paljonkin..

Petri, Petteri ja Hösö pistän teille ton mailin tuleen niin vastatkaa siihen omalta osaltanne.. (siis kavereittenne osalta kans, ymmärrät varmaan HÖSÖ!!)

----------


## MadDog

2 yøtæ ja lomille lompsis!! ***** o siistiæ!! mopoa vaa ei saa mukaan mutta onneks kimmolla on nii voin lainata sitæ   :Vink:   vai mitæ kimmeli?!

----------


## HemmoP

no siis tottakai.. lainaathan sie mulle sitten luottokorttias siksi aikaa niin käyn terassilla hiilihydraattitankkauksessa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

Minun uus työkalu . jep

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no siis tottakai.. lainaathan sie mulle sitten luottokorttias siksi aikaa niin käyn terassilla hiilihydraattitankkauksessa   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



ei oo luottokorttia tavallinen pankkikortti vain.
sulla on kohta hommaa ettæ kaverit unohtuu ja etkæ sie terassile læhe kuitenkaa  [img]tongue.gif[/img]   onnee rojektille   :Cool:   :Vink:  

peræmeren taka læhteny maatuska sitte kæyttæytyy siivosti eikæ kuittaile!!!

----------


## HemmoP

no ei sitä tiä.. kuinka pitäaikanen rojekti    :Sarkastinen:  

Koska jarski hiihethän tonne kanadalaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Make varmasti tykkäis ku mentäs pimpotteleen sen ovikelloa aamuyöstä..tai kauanko täältä menee ajaessa sinne?? Kai me ennen aamuviittä oltas jo perillä jos pakkaat etukäteen. Mulla on jo koko omaisuus Jetan kontissä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no ei sitä tiä.. kuinka pitäaikanen rojekti     
> 
> Koska jarski hiihethän tonne kanadalaan   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Make varmasti tykkäis ku mentäs pimpotteleen sen ovikelloa aamuyöstä..tai kauanko täältä menee ajaessa sinne?? Kai me ennen aamuviittä oltas jo perillä jos pakkaat etukäteen. Mulla on jo koko omaisuus Jetan kontissä   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



joo lähemmä vaan kanalassa käymää kahavila.make varmaan ois tosi ilonen ku kaverit tulis eikä tarvis eukon kans koko aikaa nysvätä! vai muistaakoha tuo ennää pohjolan poikia pienessä suomesa?   :Irvistys:   onkohan siellä ees hyvvää kahavia?? onko neki vaa isoja niinku kaikki muuki? tytötki kasvaa isoiksi rasvasela ruuala   :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Make varmasti tykkäis ku mentäs pimpotteleen sen ovikelloa aamuyöstä..tai kauanko täältä menee ajaessa sinne??*



Joutuu varmaan pimpottelemaan muutaman kanadialaisen ovikelloa ennen kuin Make löytyy: 
-"tere mitä äijä. Mis on make niinku Aatos täälä päin. Tai kerro ees misä on weidi ja poitsut? Weer ist Aatos here living"
-Je ne comprends pas??
-"hä, mikä kompura"

----------


## HemmoP

kyl sen kaikki tuntee! Ainaki siittä työhakumailimäärästä päätellen kaikkien kanadalaisten pitäs tietää kuka Make on ja koska se oli kultaa huuhtomasa Tankavaarasa..

Mää tarttailen ton Jetan tossa kuuen jälestä ja hyökkään Jarski teille, lähethän sitte ajeleen kohti länttä!1 Tarviskha sielä talavirenkaita?

----------


## Hösö

tuunasimpa sapaa tännää   :Cool:

----------


## Roogeri

Tuo makkaranpaisto kuva oli kyllä kiimalammelta, paska ritili ko tipahti ainoa makkara mikä oli mukana ja tuli imas se    :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

haha, amatöörit   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * haha, amatöörit   *



niimpä! amatöörit paisteloo ritilällä makkaraa!

----------


## Hösö

hmh...misähä kaikki ratatalkoolaiset oli taas eilen...?!


noh, saipa tehä radasta just semmosen ku halus, ei ollu kukkaa neuvomassa...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

hösö, näytti hyvältä ja semmoselta ku pittää olla.. mutta vähän vähempi maalia   :Vink:   ei tartte ku läiskä nokassa..

***** että kuumottaa päästä jo ajamaan :& Mie tosa funtsin että vois käyä etelässä vasta seur kerran SM-kisoissa.. nythän meillä on Oukku+Ruka vieressä.. mitä sitä tyhyjää lähtiä tonne hiekkakasoille elvisteleen ku kaatuu kuitenki ja loukkaa pian toisenki käjen    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hösö, näytti hyvältä ja semmoselta ku pittää olla.. mutta vähän vähempi maalia      ei tartte ku läiskä nokassa..
> *



ei kato ku maalia pittää olla et ne huomataan...ja näyttää sitte kato proWCradalta...   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

vuojen takasia, varmaanki Karrin kamerasta?

 
 
 


ja boonusseleksön

----------


## Hösö

sute hifeimmillään   :Leveä hymy:  


hmm,saiskoha sitä tännää jotaki aikaseksi oukulla?!?!   :Sarkastinen:  


maalailis kiviä,teksi SILTAA,totterin dh radalle ja skinnyä...   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


nii tai kantas hiekkaa...

----------


## HemmoP

artturi tais sohasta vähä ampiaispesää, käykääs lukeen habaneerokaahailuja   :Leveä hymy:   helevetti ku on taas hilpeetä   :Leveä hymy:  
 


9kk ja meikä on taas täälä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

*Kiinnostuksen kohteet:  Robbie Bourdonin kanssa kaveeraus. * 


 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


hmm, siirtyykö ny ärzi konakuskiksi ku bestiski ajjaa konalla    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


hmm, kaveeraankoha mieki nytte kylien kans?!   :confused:   


eix se o "kaveerausta" ku katottaa kuvia ja leffoja ja fantasioidaan....   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


artsi ja airbourdon    :No huh!:

----------


## Archie

Hösö, odottele seuraavaa lehteä vaan, äläkä taas ole tietävinäsi niin paljoa...   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

oho   :No huh!:  


ookko iha työnpuolesta robbien kans jutskannu...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

jätkä on NIIN FEIM nytte...


no toi ei oo mittään...


***** miepä oon pelastanu kalle palanderin hengen, iha vaa ammatin puolesta.....   :Cool:  


try to beat that!!    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

no voe helevetti

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no voe helevetti*



no avaudu nyt vähä ku mieles tekee kumminki   :Leveä hymy:  


hmm, vois kohta lähtiä maalaileen kiviä...

----------


## HemmoP

emmää ruukaa avautua ku sprintterin ratissa sunnuntailtasin tampere-seinäjoki välillä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Avautuminen auttaa, kyl tämmöses tilantees kantsis vähän avautua...ku syytäki ois...   :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no voe helevetti*



hemmi mie taijan tietää mitä sie päivittelet. kyllä se jussi tulee   :Vink:  

ärtsillä taitaa olla vähän ongelmia auktoriteetin kans. joka topikissa pitää käydä uhkaileen potkuilla. tollaselle modelle pitäs näyttää sitä ovee ku ei saa ku palstalaiset vihaseks!

----------


## HemmoP

no niihä se tullee  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


btw. Amppe soitteli Rukalta ja käski mainostaa -&gt;
http://www.rocsport.com/ubb/ultimate...c;f=6;t=001557

Meitä o lähössä mie, juho, jukka, ville.. ehkä messiin mahtuu, kahella autolla kuites mennään ja iliman mitään vitun kärryjä..

----------


## P-Joe

Se Näärsviikkihän on ihan tuhannen pohjosessa.
Mites sinne nyt ajetaan?

Haaparanta-Kiiruna-Narvik?
Onko tuolla kylttejä? Voiko eksyä?

Vaiko kompassisuunnalla oulusta suoraan.

----------


## psysi

Noin tuumaa ajoreitistä ViaMichelin:

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/gbr/dyn/controller/ItiWGPerformPage?strAddress=&strLocation=&strCP=&s  trCountry=000001138&strStartAddress=&strStartCity=  oulu&strStartCP=&strSt artCityCountry=000001792&strDestAddress=&strDestCi  ty=narvik&strDestCP=&strDestCityCountry=000001574

(olipas koomisen lyhyt URL  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  )

- petri

----------


## P-Joe

Kiitoksia.

On melkonen reittipalvelu.    :No huh!:

----------


## PeeTee

Kelpaisko tollanen vai oliko teillä jo joku...?

----------


## Hösö

njoo...


aika vitun siisti, mut eikö pitäs olla mustavalko...

ja pitäskö tuoho panna joku maininta niistä pileistä...esim. afterbiket siellä X-paarissa...!?

----------


## PeeTee

Jaa että mustavalkonen...kai ny jollaki on värilaaseritulostin jolla vois vaikka 10-20kpl a3 tulostella...
jaa missäs baarissa ne sit ois...onko jani kysyny tivolista?

----------


## Hösö

kimmo diilaili naitreiniä tms!??! emmie tiiä...


nii ja mie nyt aattelin levittää vähintää 50 a4 pitkin kaupunkia...

et jos joku haluaa sponssata 50 a3 värilappua ni kelepaa...

mie sponssasin oukun radalle spreimaalit,kanaverkot(halpaa, 50e   :Vihainen:   ),sinkilät(neki oli iha vitun edullisia   :Vihainen:   ) ni ja talkoilin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Eikö sevennetillä ois jotaki tulostinta? tai käväsee kysäseen jostain tulostus firmasta pikku sponssina sitä...

----------


## HemmoP

Hözö, hommaa kuitit niistä niin pitäs saaha rahat takasi!1 ehkä..


 Pete, mie soittelen sulle täsä joku pvä tosta mainoksesta. On tekstiä mitä poistaa ja tekstiä mitä lisätä   [img]smile.gif[/img]   


 Nii, ja kuka käy kyssyyn/soittaa sponssijudansseja? Mie    :Sarkastinen:   vai Hösö     :Sarkastinen:     vai haluaisko joku muu peräti tehäkki jotai kisojen eteen 

 kohta puolin Vuokattiin   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jep, kuitit löytyy...


joo kohta vuokattiin...kuha nuo sankarit eka tulis tänne...

----------


## HemmoP

jokos työ ootta menossa sitte  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

Ei olla edelleenkään..

----------


## MadDog

tootta hittaita!!

son muuten loma nyt!

3h ja pois tästä pitäjästä!!!

----------


## PeeTee

No onneksi olkoon vaan...pietä hauska loma...

----------


## HemmoP

pete, tuuthan ajaan Rollo DHöön? Sulla on ehjä gt, se pitää saaha rikki tällä kauella   :Leveä hymy:  

meikä löys matonki ens talaveksi.. 2,4" harjalla, rupiais meneen vähän paremmin lumessaki tuo skiipåp  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Joo kyllä mie tuun käväseen...Tuun sinne perjantaiksi...

----------


## PeeTee

Nimikkopyörä-&gt;  Rollo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Nimikkopyörä-&gt;  Rollo *



 :Leveä hymy:    olis hieno tuommonen pää stemmin jatkeena

----------


## PeeTee

Offroadilla on nyt hyvinkään kuvatuksia...

----------


## Ville

Oho, olipa makiaa vuokatissa!

----------


## HemmoP

hei pojat, kuvia 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album132

----------


## Mechz

onpa hurjanhienoja kuvia,huh

----------


## HemmoP

Pete, misä net Kalpiksen kuvatukset on    :No huh!:

----------


## Ville

Tiitza? Misä sie olit?

----------


## Mechz

Tiitza oli lauvantaina töissä ja armoton vitutus päällä.käväsin mie kummiskin siinä paltamosssa asti...oltiin rikun tyttöystävän mökillä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
jaahas.oukulla alkoivat tuolihissit pyörimään..hemmox,saatinko oukulle järkättyä jotain kausilipun tapaista?

----------


## Hösö

mite se juliste?

niitä pitäs pikkuhilijaa alakaa säätään tuonne torille...

----------


## Hösö

jeah, oli makia reissu...

paitsi jokku vitu homoneekerit pakeni paikalta ku ois tarvinnu apua...***** jätkät oli kussu sapankyljet rapasiksi ja kantanu 3kuutiota hiekkaa sisälle...saati sit se liiterinpuoli   :Vihainen:  


haistakaapa *****...   :Vihainen:   :Sarkastinen:  

vähä must tilittää ku ukko siitä kumminki huutaa mulle...

noh auto o pesty ja imuroitu, ei menny ku 1.5h...vitu siistiä   :No huh!:  

noh, muuten oli iha asia reissu, sapaki söi yllättävän vähän...11.2l/100km kärriperässä ja suht raskas kuorma...


nii pojat:

207920-56877 ja 26.7e+siivouslisä a.k.a. 30e per nuppi   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, joo mie laittelen ku kerkiän...

Julisteesta, hemmo ei oo soittanu mulle et mitä siihen pitäs laittaa ja mitä ottaa pois...kertokaa...

----------


## HemmoP

no hösö tai joku jolla on aikaa vois kävästä kyseleen alkaako joku sponssiksi palkintojen yms muodosa.. sen jäläkhin pitäs saaha Holsterilta tieto onko hissi auki 21 asti vai ei.. sen jäläkhin pitää tehä joku layout jossa on maholliset tukijat ja maholliset ajankohdat.,.

toivottavasti mahollisesti jokku osas lukia rivien välistä    :Sarkastinen:  

Pete, pistin sut jo osallistujalistoille  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Hösö tai joku siellä rovaniemellä vois käydä kysyyn vaikka jtn rengasta tai jtn...vaikka mtb centrestä tai kaalepilta...  :confused:

----------


## HemmoP

nonni räkänokat, käykääpä lueskeleen tuolta  http://www.rocsport.com/ubb/ultimate...c;f=6;t=001548  juttuja.. Soittelin taase puoli päivää ympäriinsä, enää pitäisi saada äänentoistopuoli reilaan niin kisat ois valmiina   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

*****, pieni homma muuten hanskailla näitä.. puhelinlasku on varmaan luokkaa 500e tän jälkeen     :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

noni!!1 

huomenna lähen aamuselta kaupunkiin, kierrän "kaikki" urheilu/pöörä liikkeet läpi ja ruinaan jotaki tavaraa...


saiko se tiitsa diilailtua mittään?

----------


## PeeTee

Hyvä HemmoP!

----------


## tv.

Noniin, nyt yritetään myydä vanhaa pyörää pois Huuto.netissä . Sanokaapa mihin muualle vois laittaa myynti-ilmoituksen? Fillari-lehden torille jos laittaa niin pitää vissiin olla tilaaja    :Irvistys:    En tiiä vielä ostanko uuen kesän aikana vai syksyllä. Huutonetissä tuota ei saa ikinä myytyä.

----------


## Hösö

www.ridefree.fi ja sieltä forum ja tori myynti

ja pillarin torillekki voit laittaa...minun numerolla...laitan sen privaviestinä...


btw: mikset lähetä postilla/matkis? sama se o   :Leveä hymy:   ei siinä mittää häviä...

----------


## tv.

Ehkä sitä postittamista vois harkita. Jäi traumoja kun vuosi sitten lähetin 2 lattiakaiutinta + 3 pientä kaiutinta etelä-suomeen, paketoin niitä vissiin 4 tuntia   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

tv., mite ois mun orange?  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Voipi olla vaikeeta saada myytyä tuota sun pyörää.. turha ainakaan ridefreelle sitä pistää, siel myydään intensejä 500lla   :Leveä hymy:  

Kaupittele naapureille ja hanki mustalaisia kavereiksi..nehä saa kaikki myytyä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Itekki oon miettiny että hintaa on liikaa, pitää varmaan pitää se ittellä ko ei viitti ihan ilmaseksi antaa. Olen jo melkein varma  *uuden*  pyörän suhteen. Pitää vaan käydä koeajamassa melkein vastaava malli.

----------


## HemmoP

http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7608

Mikko on tekemässä vissiin comebackiä   :No huh!:   Tainnu salaa reenata vuojen ja tulee roppaileen enkat uusiksi   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

noni!   :Leveä hymy:  

mikäpä se siinä...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * vitu homoneekerit
> 
> ***** jätkät
> 
> kussu 
> 
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## Mechz

pahansisuinen taistelia....   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

ropsit Hzölle, suojelurahanhakukierrokselta jäi monta sponssia koukkuun  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Kisoissa jaetaan muutakin kun hyvää mieltä!1

 Pete, katteles joku sellanen kuva joka toimii mustavalkosena.. Ilmottelen huomenna (tai Hösö ilimottelee) ku saadaan sponssien logot siihen lappuseen..

 Koko vois olla joku A4 pystyssä, josta 1/3 alapuolelta varataan aikataululle (1 rivi) ja sen alaosa sponsseille.. Siin vois olla maininta että katsojilla vapaa pääsy..


 Virallisen aikataulun löyät täält -&gt; http://www.rocsport.com/ubb/ultimate...c;f=6;t=001548

----------


## Hösö

juu, vähä o ponsseja nytte...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


***** ku pittää sairastaa...saa nähä jääkö narviikit vällii...tuskin, tavote on et pe ollaa pelikunnossa!

jukka o kai paraikaa hoitamassa ponssilokoja...se kai niistä sit ilmottelee sulle kimmo..?

----------


## HemmoP

juu, se hommeli on huomenna kunnossa..

ommulla kyl vähän isompiaki uutisia tulevaisuuesta(2005)   :No huh!:   mutta se selevijjää teille joskus..

pete, ooksie saanu viel mitään aikhan? postaa nettiin ja pistä meikälle viestiä niin voin testirinttailla niitä ja kattoa näyttääkö ne mv:nä kummallisilta..

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, ilmottele muutokset...

----------


## HemmoP

Pete, toi on ihan ok.. huomenna saamma tukijoiden logot ni ne viel tohon alle ja kaikki on onnellisia  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Lähetätkö ne mulle? Ei varmaan kannata tulostaa tuosta mallikuvasta ku  se on niin pieni...
Mun osote on teppo.petri(@)pp.inet.fi

----------


## Hösö

hieno mainos...tuohon ku vielä tullee ponssit ni joha näyttää prolta ja kisa meiningiltä!

buzban polkutähti o aika komia!11   :No huh!:

----------


## illu_L

OHO!! jätkät on teheny ihan perkeleesti hommia
kisan eteen. sangen kunnioitettavaa    :No huh!:  
Ei taia xc-skapoista tulla ihan yhtä suurta
spektaakkelia    :Sarkastinen:  

v-loppuna meikän tosi-succis-debyytti   :confused:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by illu_L:
> * Ei taia xc-skapoista tulla ihan yhtä suurta
> spektaakkelia    *



no ei välttämättä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  





> Originally posted by illu_L:
> *  v-loppuna meikän tosi-succis-debyytti    :confused: *



 :No huh!:   hä?!?! ajakkos nyt jossaki mekaelitesarjassa?

----------


## HemmoP

Kattokaa TV2 klo 17.50 !!!1
Tulee Rukalta juttua näillä näkymin    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by illu_L:
>  Ei taia xc-skapoista tulla ihan yhtä suurta
> spektaakkelia     *



*no ei välttämättä     






			
				Originally posted by illu_L:
  v-loppuna meikän tosi-succis-debyytti     :confused:   



   hä?!?! ajakkos nyt jossaki mekaelitesarjassa?* </font>[/QUOTE]Viikonloppuna on maantietsydeemejä Rollossa, korttelikisa lähtee kai ihan keskustasta. Ei muuta kuin kaffille terassille ja kannustamaan(?)

----------


## barbaari

Mitkä nuo teidän ilmoituksesta uupuvat sponssit ovat?!!

----------


## JukkaK

No niin huomenna kaikki oukulle ajaan deehoota!1
Tiidza tullee huomennaki jooko?

Ilimotelkaa tänne tai saa mulleki soittaa jos jotakuta kiinnostaa lähtiä..
Met mennään juhon kans sinne kahen aikaan..

Pete siittähä tuli makia   :No huh!:     [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

No nytten on juliste valmis...soittakaa jos jotain vielä pitää tehä...
Juliste

----------


## Hösö

pete, soita tms sit ku oot niitä muutoksia teheny?!

----------


## HemmoP

Tiidsa oli kellotellu luotettavalla puhelin-taskussa menetelmällä ajaksi karvan alle 2min..

veikkaus ois että Miettinen vetää radan johonki 1.30.. Kuulemma pirun nopiaki vielä   :No huh!:   ..Taitaa olla Hyvinkää+Tampere toi meän rata   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


olipa muuten rukan radasta aika hienoa koostetta uutissa!

----------


## Mechz

Noniin.semmonen homma että sain diilattua kausikortin oukulle kaikille halukkaille nyt vain tarvis tietää moniko on kiinnostunut tuosta hommasta?
jos vaikka semmonen pieni nimilista pistettäis vetämään?
kausikortin hinta on 50 ekeä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
ja semmoinen pieni ehto siinä on että hissi ei pyöri jos sataa vettä   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Niin, eli sehän pyörii sen takia kun on se kelkkarata.. eli ei sateella voi muka laskee sillä pulkalla ku ei jarrut toimi   :Leveä hymy:  

Tiitsa, tee lista! Mun nimi sinne ainaski..

----------


## Hösö

-hZö- o kans mukana...

----------


## PeeTee

Nyt off:lla uudet versiot julisteista...toisessa ei ole lapinkansaa...

----------


## Mechz

olipas hyvän näköinen flaijeri....
ketä tnään oukulle? jukka ja juho ja mie ollaan ainaskin menossa,muut?sami w, tv?
10 kappaletta on nimiä jo kausikortti listassa :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kivakiva Tiitsa.. Tänään vois kysästä millon niit lippuja sais ostella niiltä?

Lapinkansa näytti vihreetä valoa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Mie koitan päästä tänään neljäksi viimestään Rolloon niin vois porista tän heebon kans.. Tuun Oukulle palloileen kuhan kerkiän, ota Diit kamera mukkaan?

----------


## Mechz

selevä pyy,mie itekkin pääsen viieltä töistä ja heti sen jälkeen syöksyn oukulle....   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jeespox, pittää soitella jos sua ei ala kuulumaan   :Leveä hymy:  

http://content.mtbr.com/DRMBike_2436crx.aspx
mitenkhä tuo meinas sovittaa xtr:n kammet ja truvativin keskiön   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jos sillä o oldskuul nelikanttia molemmat?   :Leveä hymy:  


***** et tuo juliste o siisti...mie nytte rinttaan tuon lapparin kans olevan? ja koitan saaha tänäää kymmenkunta nuita josaki kopioitua...

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, ethä sie ees oo maailman suurin DH-kuski    :No huh!:  

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/att...chmentid=61972


ja kohtaha se onki jo talavi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

hahahaha,on muutes aika lytyssä tuo fillari   :Leveä hymy:  
missähän sami w on kun ei kuulu mitään?

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   aika iso kaveri...   :Leveä hymy:  


ja tiitti, kai se o pyörä mennee läjjää ku veettää täysillä kisoissa pooriin...mut ethä sä tuommosia tiiä ku sä vaa oot free ja ajat rappuja  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

no voihan itku,luulitkos etten tienny tuota?
no ehkäpä,taijan vain olla tyhmä free kuski mikä ei tiiä mitään...ja ajelee vain rappusia...    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  
sulla on oikeasti kyllä joku hätänä ku sie kokoajan vittuilet?lompsit tänne meikän työpaikallekkin keskari pystyssä    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  
onko se räädiä?
mieki alan moikkamaan sinua keskaria näyttämällä    :Vihainen:  

PERKELE!!!
sano jos joku vaivaa!!!

----------


## Hösö

no anteeksi.

ei sitä nyt nuin tosissaan piä kaikkea ottaa...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


:halipusu:

----------


## Mechz

ei tietenkään mutta hieman vain tuntuu pahalta...   :Irvistys:

----------


## JukkaK

no siis oikeesti hösöllä on oikeus siihe Tiitsa!122 oha se sentään rallikuski, vaikkei rappuja uskallakkaan hyppiä, saatikka tirdiä ajaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

käythimpä eile Rukalla, aika kivat puitteet  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Tänään ollaan sitte Juhon kans menossa kahestaan Oukulle. Kaikki maholliset pikku apulaiset on tervetulleita!! Soitelkaa mulle.. (Tiitsa, se trimmeri!!)

 -kimmo

----------


## JukkaK

Hyvä päivä! 3 kohtaa fiksattiin kondikseen Juhon, Jukan ja Tiitsan kans.. enää se välimetikkö ja se loppurinne niin rata on pelikunnossa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tuli muuten aikamoinen spooriki tehtyä, sweet!

Niin ja kiitoksia Iirolle ku viitsit tulla kanteleen sankoja  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

-Hemmo

----------


## Mechz

jees,oli kyllä hyvä päivä ja aurinko paistoi vielä niin perkeleesti,samperin samperi,mistähän me repässään se trimmeri?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Eikhän se rimmeri jostain tempassa.. Aulan Tompalla semmone ainakin ois, vois melekeen soitella sille ja kysellä mitä se naru maksaa siihen. OPP sen luultavimmin maksas, mutta eka se vaan pitäs käyä ostamassa jostain..

Tuli kyllä hienon näköstä jälkee eilen  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Vielä se ylämettä ja se pipen kulma kondikseen niin kaikki ois valmista!1

Ja poijjaan kossit ajelee nyt jossain Narvikissa, en ois halunnukkaan olla siel mukana   :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Iirou pärjäsi hyvin korttelissa - olipas mukavaa urheiluviihdettä kattella sitä touhua keskellä kaupunkia terassilta.

Jokohan tällä viikolla pääsis maastoon eli joko postiboy palauttaisi iskarin...

----------


## HemmoP

joo, Iiro on aika äijä.. Kuulemma sunnuntainaki kävi peseen muutaman maantieäijän jossain tempoetappimikälie-pyöräilysä.. Sen jäläkhin tuli vielä sankkoja kantaan huvikseen   :Leveä hymy:  

vielä kun saatas se ajaan mäkipyörää   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

ei tartte välttämättä koko rataa, se yläosa lähinnä tuottaa harmaita partakarvoja..kysele Tiitiltä, Juholta tai Jukalta neuvoa mitä ja mistä jos käyt viikolla siellä.

----------


## Mechz

ville,mulla on keskiviikkona vapaata,olisko silloin huono aika?
ollaan tänään menossa pyynön kanssa kello viiestä eteenpäin oukulle ajelemaan,tervetuloa mukaan jos joku jaksaa...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

noniin, olisko kellään ylimääräsiä polkimia myyä? (musta väri olis plussaa)   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Katohan meikä ei oo ainut jolla ei polkimet kestä...   :Leveä hymy:  

Jahas...HemmoP onko kuvan pakko olla 3 palstaa leveä? tai jos pitää olla 3 palstaa levee niin saisko olla 180mm korkea? Suuria kysymyksiä...menee muuten kuvasta mittasuhteet päin persettä...

----------


## HemmoP

pete, kuulemma mitat oli noin mittoja.. eli voi se varmaanki olla sen verta korkee..Mun mielestä se leveys ratkasee enemminkin..

----------


## PeeTee

Asia selvä! teenpäs semmosen sitte...140mmx181mm Muistaakseni.

----------


## PeeTee

No kylläpä täällä on hiljaista taas...ainiin hösö on norjassa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

sanotaan näin että tyynen rauhaisaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Kävittäkö tiitsa eile Oukulla?

----------


## Mechz

ei,oli töitä prkle,pittää tnään yrittää päästä sinne testailemaan uusia virityksiä   :Leveä hymy:  
ville,mites se rimmeri homma?

----------


## PeeTee

Miltäs se rata nyt niinku näyttää/tuntuu? Minne se alaosa menee? paipin yli? Missä maali?

----------


## HemmoP

maali alhaala, lähtö ylhäälä! Rata näyttää hyvältä

siinäpä se   :Leveä hymy:   Lopusta ei viäl tiä mistä se veethän..

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, Pitikö lapparin mainoksessa olla sponssi paitti uusR ja lappari?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello boys!

Kaykaas sekkaa 25. paiva ilmestyva Edge sitten! Naytti ihan hyvalta se artikkeli.   :Vink:  

Joo, oon tas just lahossa Whistlaan ajeleen. Toissa paivana kavin Mt. Frommella ajeleen shorea. Aivan vitun makia!!  [img]redface.gif[/img]  Ens viikonloppuna lahetaan parin lokal haiskan kanssa Mt. Seymourille. On kuulemma vauhikasta ja smuuttia.   :Vink:   Fromme oli tosi teknista tavaraa, vahan ilimaa, palajon roykkya.

See ya,

Make

Ai nii, ostettiin auto, -93 Mercury Villager kaikilla herkuilla. 3.0 V6 kone, 200 000 km lasissa. Aivan priima vehe, myyja haluaa ostaa sen syksylla takasin. Makso 2400 EUR kaikkineen.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

No onko weidiä näkyny?   :Leveä hymy:  
Pitääpä kävästä akateemisesta hakaseen edge sit ku tulee...
Hienon auton oot hommannu.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eio nakyny.   :Leveä hymy:   Sanon sille terveisia, jos naan.

Ollaan Pembertonissa yhen valokuvaaja-elamantapaintiaanin luona. Hauska heppu, mutta ruoho oli silta oli kuulemma lopussa.   :Leveä hymy:   Kavastiin just uimassa vuoristojarvella, ku on ollu ihan alyton helle toista viikkoa. Kristallinkirkasta vetta...

Taa on 32 km Whistlerista. Talvella kaikki kuulemma vaan ajaa kelekoilla ja vetaa hullua settia vuoristossa. Toita saa kolmessa paivassa, kunhan vaan lahtee kyseleen... Kimmooo...

----------


## HemmoP

ime markus lekaa, ei mua kiinnosta!! Täältä saa duunia kolmessa vuojessa jos on paras, vuoria ei näy missään, kelekalla ei voi edes ajaa.. prkkkel    :Vihainen:  

joo, just niinku pohit pete


huh, onneksi on lomat tulossa.. ei IHAN niin paljoa vituta    :Irvistys:   äijjät on Norjan Syväsenvaaroissa ajelemassa ja toinen kuittailee jostain Kanadan Sinetästä..yritä täsä ny pysyä penkillä    :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *huh, onneksi on lomat tulossa.. ei IHAN niin paljoa vituta       äijjät on Norjan Syväsenvaaroissa ajelemassa ja toinen kuittailee jostain Kanadan Sinetästä..yritä täsä ny pysyä penkillä    *



Samat sanat mutta iskari olisi pikkuhiljaa palailemassa huollosta tällä viikolla. Jee.

Muistakaa että elämän jokaisena päivänä pitäisi oppia jotakin; eilen opin että on erittääin typerää trimmeröidä nokkospuskia shortsit jalassa... Terv itse henkilökohtaisesti allekirjoittanut.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

et saa kuitenkaan ennen juhannusta koko pumppua   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.freeridefestival.com

pojjaat edustaa Näskvikissä, petteri päässy oikeen uutisiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * et saa kuitenkaan ennen juhannusta koko pumppua   *



Voi olla, olis aika tyypillistä tuuria... Väitti maanantaina laittaneensa postiin. Jos ei tuu niin pitää jatkaa sheivailua ja ajella maantievehkeellä (kädet paloi taas eilen ilta-auringossa).

Meikällä on muuten pränikät levyjarrut hyllyssä odottamassa, vielä kun pystyis joskus ostamaan niihin sopivat kiekot.
   :confused:   





> HemmoP:
> *
> http://www.freeridefestival.com 
> pojjaat edustaa Näskvikissä, petteri päässy oikeen uutisiin   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Hä! Norjassa ei sada vettä, jo on Golf-virta sekaisin...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * et saa kuitenkaan ennen juhannusta koko pumppua    
> *



Ähäkutti, vehjes olikin jo tullut. Mitäs sitten keksittäisiin ajoja estämään - ajosukat pesussa?
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, kelles toi mainos pitäs lähettää? koitin laittaa offroadille mut tuli vaan musta laatikko...No on siellä ne toiset kuites valmiina.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeeeeee!!!!111

Whistlerin eka paiva takana!! On kylla paikka maineensa veronen... Teian pittaa tulla tanne!! Piti soittaa jo Kimmolle tossa ajojen valissa, ku ei perhana oo ajokaveria. Teian pitais olla taalla spekuloimassa meikan kans! Joonas, Heikki ja Janne oli vissiin menossa Vancouveriin. Niita ei nakyny.

Vetelin A-linea varmaan 5 kertaa. Varmaan loistavin patka mita oon ikina ajanu... Ajoin melekein kaikki vaikeimmakki reitit, mutta mikaan niista ei ollu tosi paha. Kaikki paikat on rakennettu suht turvallisiksi. Whistlerin national dh track oli varmaan hankalin patka - siina otin pannut, ku yks molopaa oli jaany himmaileen ja joutu vaistaan. Muuten pysy ihan hyvin pystyssa.

Pyora kesti hyvin maeassa. Except... Olin menoss Makkarille vetaan purilaista, niin rikoin takavaihtajan ja kaksi pinnaa menomatkalla. Paluumatkalla meni sisakumi takaa. Pyora vissiin otti herneet ku ajelin afsaltilla.   :Leveä hymy:  

Niijoo, keskella rinnetta pallisteli vitun iso karhu.   :Leveä hymy:   Hissista katteltiin ja naureskeltiin. Naama mulla on punanen ku tomaatti, ku lampotila on siina 30:n kieppeilla. 

Huomenna lisaa. Perjantaiksikin vois jaaha, mutta sitei viela tiia.

----------


## HemmoP

saatanan jätkä    :Vihainen:   oli tosi kiva herätys..
_"Joo son make täältä fistleristä moi"_ 

Arkh, ens vuonna vois suunnitella reissua sinne, vaikka vuojeksi    :Sarkastinen:     [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Pete, pistä mun mailiin hemmop@rovaniemelainen.com jos ei toimi..

----------


## Mechz

jaa,mitä sitä tänään?oukulle fiilistelemään?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, ok

----------


## Mechz

hyvää juhannusta!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

tulipa vitun komia tuosta käjestä.. leikkelin itte kipsin veke, hohhoij..pieni patti tosa kämmenselässä, kait se on sitte jotenki airodynaamisempi tai jotain    :Sarkastinen:   Arvasin ku se vitun kämö lekurissä tuota räpelsi paikoilleen että vituiksi menee, no eihän tätä elämää jatku ku 80v vielä, kyllä pienen ulkosenkin epämuodostuman kestää

ens viikolla ois tarkotus kokkeilla mäkipyörää, äkseetä kävin jo testaan.. tuntuu että käsi irtoaa ku vähän nykäsee tangosta

-juhannus henmoP

----------


## Hösö

meikä o takasin norijasta....


olipa muute vähä siisti reissu!!111 ile voitti keetee ruukkukse itelle, meikä sai komian voxin hupparin, oikiaa kokoaki vielä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


make, veidille terkkuja narviikista...yx kivan näkönen n.15 kesänen plondi kyseli kokoajan veidiä ja hengas deehooradalla...oli kuulemma jutellu viimevuonna sen kans nwdkuvauksissa ja veidi oli luvannu tulla täxiki vuojeksi mut ei sitä näkyny....


snus ride oli jälleen ihan vitun mahtava, dare o ehkä mailman pitkäjoustosin treilpaikki....meni iha vitu hyvi....joten kimmo lähetäänkö äkxyilee joku ilta? vaikka huomenna?

slikrokki, kiivettii n.1h ja päällä oli vitu iso skeittiparkkipuulimesta!!1 vitu hienoa oli punppailla vaa...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

dh oli välillä aika tappelua, mut yks pv kulki ku rasvattu salama...bätmän! aamulla sato vettä ja sit tuli 20 astee helteet...pitoa oli enemmä ku tommyspillet daunforse deeäxä korollassa...pysty kanttailee iha mahtavasti...

ehkä kesän paras vko!


nii ja nukuttii spår1:ssä pummilla yx yö!


ni ja timo roppas tuon ison ropin...   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hmm...

vois täsä kohta lähtiä taas takasi norijaan...

pitäs vaikka pitkän vkonlopun narvikissa...


 

siisti...spessussa oli 26" haarukka,avy linkku ja 3" keppi...9.8" rear viil trävel...voin sanoa et oli aika smoothie...   :Leveä hymy:  


nii...vko saldo: heissin kahva vaihteeksi poikki,takakiekko saapi vaihtua(pari murtumaa ja tusin flatspåtteja   :Leveä hymy:  ),offtopik,makelle terkkuja dare sai kyytiä niinku sovittiin /offtopik,3 sisäkumea ja yhestä katsalotista kaapelipoikki seurauksen-&gt;sisäkumi pullahti pihalle ja meno stoppas....tietty proukkenpounssin kohalla...ja naamalleen sinne   :Leveä hymy:   eli pottaki pitäs uusia...  [img]redface.gif[/img]  ni ja tätä tapausta ennen oli n.800m takanapäin menny etujarru poks   :Leveä hymy:   paljon naarmuja ja kulumia dareen...


kaikki kamat o mudassa ja kuntassa...kingiki o iha sian veronen nytte   :Leveä hymy:  


vähä mie tahon takasi ja heti!

----------


## The Golden boy

Tommottiin auto Aatoksella (tai ainaki saman näkönen) 

Mercury Villager -93 kaikila herkuila...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

hzö,jouaksie tnään heittään mulle sitä heiskan takajarrun letkua?sais fillarin kondikseen   :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Tämä oli paras kuva, äijä vähän täpinöissään... ?

----------


## Hösö

nii kimmolle vielä pari kuvvaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

 

 


oli muute hyviä purkereita...ja isoja!   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

tiitza, kaippa se onnaa...mie tuu viie maissa autokoululle...vikat teoriat...huh!

ni otan letkun mukkaan....paljo nää maksat siitä? 30e?


ni ja marso, mie kato sääjin helmetkämiä tuossa iha tohkeissaan   :Leveä hymy:   kuvasin koko snusriden sillä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, saitkos sen mailin multa? Joko oot pistäny sen lapparille? Tuliko kommenttia et oliko oikeanlainen?

----------


## PeeTee

Jaa...läskiperseet vaan nukkuvat...ylihuomenna pääsee ajaan rolloon päin.

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Jaa...läskiperseet vaan nukkuvat...ylihuomenna pääsee ajaan rolloon päin.*



jeh,myö tullaan torstaina illemmalla.

----------


## Mechz

hahaha....semmosta....hzö,pystytkö sie siellä  äitis työpaikalla kopioimaan nuita flaijereita?

----------


## PeeTee

Mieki taian olla aika myöhään ku 6 aikaan illalla vasta pääsee töistä...siihen ajoaika n.7h piru ku menee myöhään.   :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

pete, pistin ilmon lehteen meneen. Toivottavasti kelpaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tuutkos sitten autolla vaikö milläkö? Antti puhu että olisit tulossa junalla sen seurana, ossaakoha se jäähä oikeella asemalla nyt pois ku ei oo natiiviopas mukana    :Leveä hymy:   ?

Rata oli trimmailtu villen ja juhon toimest. Hyvält näyttääp  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

- Loma-Henmo

----------


## PeeTee

Joo tuun autolla ku se pitää tuoda huoltoon/korjaukseen(airbag vittuilee). Oli alunperin tarkotus kyllä tulla junalla...

----------


## JukkaK

voin antaa ilmasen vinkin, ajahan Seinäjoen kautta.. Kuulemma voi huristella aika nopsaan ton välin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeM

jeah, ollaan tulossa PE aamuna koko poppoo.

Narvik:  kuvia

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album141


Lisää kuvia.
Huh.
Rollo dh vielä vähän auki.
Enköhän tule.
Piste.

----------


## Hösö

olipa makia singleträk/semi-xc/polkukaahailu reissu...   :Cool:

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by Masai:
> * Tulihan se  vuori  Masain luokse   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Otertinden, oon käyny tosa juurella  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Älyttömän siisti pleissi!

btw. Hösön kans käytii ajaa hirviä xc-lenkki! Varmaan yli 80km, ainaki tuntu siltä..

- Henmo

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Henmo!

Kayha lukeen postit. Mulla on sulle tuliaisia...   :Vink:  

Huomenna Squamishiin kiipeileen. Sen jalakeen alakaaki roadtrippi itaeaen!

Jani, just tommonen kaara meilla on!

----------


## Masai

Tulihan se  vuori  Masain luokse  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

Tsirp!
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

make, ooksie sitä veidiä nähäny?!?!


mie haluan nimmarin!!1

----------


## JukkaK

mage-&gt; cant wait   :Leveä hymy:  


Kävimpä ajaan mäkipöörää Oukulla tänään. 3 tuntia sahailin, perkelen huba  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Rataa vois fiksaa tänään ja huomenna. Pari kohtaa on mihin tehdä vähän patenttia, muuten se on ihan ok..

Ja uusia naamojaki näky!

----------


## PeeTee

HEi, monen maissa ootta pe menossa oukulle?

----------


## Hösö

aamusta tietty!

reenata koko pv!!11


ni muute, tehtii poksi....huge one....   :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

meikä nukku onnellisena slik roki jälkee    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


perkele et oli hyviä piffejä muute tuola...    :Cool:  


niii, tais sielä joku muuki nukkua   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

perskule että kuumottaa päässä ajamaan,huh,heti töitten jälkeen pittää kyllä syöksyä oukulle   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

45 kuskia ilmoittautuneena!1 Aika mekakisat   :Leveä hymy:  

Pikkuhiljaa pitäs lähtee säätään rata kuntoon ja tikuttaan lippusiimoja varten urat.. Tulukaaha kaikki pellet rullaan, tänään on hyvä päivä reenata agentteja..

----------


## PeeTee

Joo reenakkaa vaan...piru kotikisat eikä oo ajanu kertaakaan vielä rataa   :Leveä hymy:  
no kerkiää sitä perjantainaki...

Tulee kyllä hyvin väkeä

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> *  kotikisat eikä oo ajanu kertaakaan vielä rataa   *



et oo ainut   :Leveä hymy:  


teoriat läpi...inssi o ens kesänä12!!11111   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Kohta on leksalla uusi kunkku   :Vink:  
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

huh saatana, pieni päivä takana.. 13h pelekästään Oukun säätämistä!

Hösön etupihalla majailevat Ridefreen työleiriläiset ari, tomi ja toni oli ***** lapioimassa mun ja hösön kaverina! Hävetkää ny itteenne paikalliset   :Sarkastinen:  

Ilmotusluontonen asia, tarvisin 2 vapaaehtoista henkilöä pillimieheksi radan varteen. Jos tunnet piston sydämesä ja tahdot auttaa vähäosaisia niin ilmoittaudu mulle (Marco1 ja Iiro on jo listoilla, hienoa jätkät  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ) nojoo, eihän sieltä kukaan tuu, kerroimpa vaan    :Irvistys:  

Jos tuut, hösö ei anna pusua!1


-Kesäloma Hemmo

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by VilleH:
> * kyllä kyllä      mie sain tännää inssin läpi   [img]redface.gif[/img]      
> 
> *



 :No huh!:   :No huh!:  

hzøllæ on sentaan urheiluauto!! uskon myøs siihen etta sorsselsson lapaisee inssin!

----------


## Ville

huh, oli ihan kommeita autoja tuolla tööningkiihytyksissä, kupla rules!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Ville:
> * huh, oli ihan kommeita autoja tuolla tööningkiihytyksissä, kupla rules!*



no ***** että oliki   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


siinä yhessä mustangissa tais olla sähkömoottori   :Leveä hymy:   ainaki äänen perusteella...

ja se suparu mistä laukes jotain   :Leveä hymy:   makiat naurut   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Huh,kaikkea sitä,kohta radalle virnuilemaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mr.Paddington

Juu kuplat rules, mut kunhan viel sais oman joskus tallista liikenteeseen taas.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

Noo mikkohan näyttäs marinalla sille legacylle närhen munat   :Sarkastinen:  
Vai mitä?

----------


## JukkaK

huhhu, olipa rallit.. Lohiniva aiko tehhä komebäkin rukalla, saapa nähhä.. Kuulemma nyky dhöökuskit on ihan perseestä ja se voittas kaikki ja radatki o samoja ku 5v sitten   :No huh!:  

kisatki meni vissiin putkeen ja kaikilla oli melkeen kivaa

 -Hemmo

----------


## Mechz

huhuhu,olipa huiqeaaa!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
oli kyllä lohinivalla niin kovat jutut että saatta pian uskoa itekkin    :Leveä hymy:  

hahaha    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * Noo mikkohan näyttäs marinalla sille legacylle närhen munat    
> Vai mitä?*



no ehottomasti   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


kyl se marina kulkee kovempaa ku se suparu, oliha loppunopeus huikeat 38km/h   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * huhhu, olipa rallit.. Lohiniva aiko tehhä komebäkin rukalla, saapa nähhä.. Kuulemma nyky dhöökuskit on ihan perseestä ja se voittas kaikki ja radatki o samoja ku 5v sitten    
> 
> kisatki meni vissiin putkeen ja kaikilla oli melkeen kivaa
> 
>  -Hemmo*



jep   :Leveä hymy:   se puheli et vasaran pyörä vuokralle ja ja ja ja ja   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


nii kiitokset kimmolle kisan järjestelyistä...hyvinhä kaikki meni loppupeleissä...

meikän mustalaisleirikin on purettu ja kaikki o hääetty nurkista pois...   :Cool:

----------


## staff

Oli iha vitu makiat kilipailut ja rataki oli mahoottoma smuutti. Justiin tultiin kämpille Rukan ja lukuisten muiden oi niin mahtavien nähtävyyksien kautta. Tänä kesänä vielä uusiks. Toni on muuten ikuisesti kiitollinen lumilaudastaan viimeistään siinä vaiheessa ku raahaa sitä ja lätkäkassiaan 12 kilometriä kämpille.

----------


## AOK

Kiitokset oikeen hienoista kisoista!! Meitsiki selvis eilen himaan ja nyt sitä tylsistytään töissä...

Mä en muuten nähny yhtään poroa... [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

mites minä saan niitä DH-kuvia jakoon - pari kohtuullista räpsyä tuli kuitenkin saatua talteen.. kotisivutilaa on aika heikosti issellä käytössä.

hösöhän vois pärjätä kisoissa vielä paremmin jos ei keskustelisi niin paljoa katselijoiden kanssa.. peukku pystyyn

----------


## marco1

Halavattu, näistähän on vielä suurin osa epätarkkoja. Haluaisko joku ostaa HP 735 kameran halavalla (120e)
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

näkyykö nämä kuvat muilla?

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

näkkyy net...

marko, mie pistän sulel privaviestiä ni saat paikan mihin uppia kuvia...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Do dii, siellä on noin kymmenen fotoa, vielä jäi 60 huonompaa..

Loppuis tämä prkleen kesälunssa viimeinkin     :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

kaikki vaa sinne jatkoksi!!1

haittaa vaikka ois jotaki ei niin hyvää matszukua   :Leveä hymy:   kiva fiilistellä!   :Cool:

----------


## P3ku

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * huhhu, olipa rallit.. Lohiniva aiko tehhä komebäkin rukalla, saapa nähhä.. Kuulemma nyky dhöökuskit on ihan perseestä ja se voittas kaikki ja radatki o samoja ku 5v sitten    
> 
> kisatki meni vissiin putkeen ja kaikilla oli melkeen kivaa
> 
>  -Hemmo*



siis tarkotus olis osallistua kisoihin tän vuoden puolella jos vaan saan pyörän hommattua lainaan! Jokamiesluokassa vauhtia ajattelin kokeilla... Onhan se varma että taidot on ruostunut mutta ainahan sitä pitää vähän uhota!! 

Pitää tulla kattoon sitä teän dirttiä joku kerta ja ottaa mukaan kaks deehoo miehen alkua jos pojat vaikka innostuis lajista! 

ps.on ne radat aina ollu teknisiä...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

t :Kieli pitkällä: ekka

----------


## Pönni

> Originally posted by P3ku_:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by JukkaK:
>  huhhu, olipa rallit.. Lohiniva aiko tehhä komebäkin rukalla, saapa nähhä.. Kuulemma nyky dhöökuskit on ihan perseestä ja se voittas kaikki ja radatki o samoja ku 5v sitten     
> 
> kisatki meni vissiin putkeen ja kaikilla oli melkeen kivaa
> 
>  -Hemmo*



*siis tarkotus olis osallistua kisoihin tän vuoden puolella jos vaan saan pyörän hommattua lainaan! Jokamiesluokassa vauhtia ajattelin kokeilla... Onhan se varma että taidot on ruostunut mutta ainahan sitä pitää vähän uhota!! 

Pitää tulla kattoon sitä teän dirttiä joku kerta ja ottaa mukaan kaks deehoo miehen alkua jos pojat vaikka innostuis lajista! 

ps.on ne radat aina ollu teknisiä...   [img]smile.gif[/img]   

tekka* </font>[/QUOTE]TAIDOT!!!   :No huh!:     :confused:    :confused:     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oho   :No huh!:  


täällähä vanhat koirat käypi vakoilee ja juttelee...misä pönniä o pietty? vai piesty?   :Leveä hymy:  


lähe joku pv ajjaa oukulle döhötä...

----------


## Mechz

tämähän menee suorastaan mielenkiintoisaksi,huh

----------


## Pönni

Pönni se on ollu tuolla idässä tutkimassa kulttuuria ja nyt mä olen jo niin vanha ja väsyny, ettei jaksa edes kunnolla kouluun polkea. Mulle rittää, että käyn kattomassa noita kisoja. Huriaa hommaa sanoisin.

----------


## Hösö

no ei se mittää hurijaa ole   :Leveä hymy:  


arvakkaapa kuka tuli just hurulta, omalla kortilla ja omalla autolla   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * no ei se mittää hurijaa ole    
> 
> 
> arvakkaapa kuka tuli just hurulta, omalla kortilla ja omalla autolla    [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



joo joo arvaappa ketä kiinnostaa??? (terkut kimmålta)

----------


## JukkaK

muutamia kuvija peten kameran sisältä

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Oukku030704

----------


## Mechz

no johan on!

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## JukkaK

joo, vitun siistiä.. varsinkin ne rengasrikot saatana :/

-henmo

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tere!

Yukon / Whitehorse joo,

On tassa vahan ajeltu aatolla, ja kohta ollaan melekeen Alaskassa. Ei varmaan menna sinne asti, ku nayttas vahan silta, etta autosta saattas hajota laatikko jonnekki Ankhorakheen.    :Leveä hymy:    Not a good place to be stuck at..

Taalla ei oo kettaan! Oli vahan yksinaista ajella tosta Pohjois-BC:n lapi. Sinne ku ois auto kosahtanu, niin ois joutunu alkuasukkaien soppakattilaan for sure...

Pistin Kimmo sen sun rungon tuleen venheela. Kai se joku sen sinne soutaa. Makso aika paljon (n. 80 EUR), ja lento ois maksanu viela paljommin... Kolme-kuus viikkoa kestaa. Eli kuus.

Onneksi olokoon, Ville, hyvasta sijoituksesta!

Palataan,

Make

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## Hösö

pesimpä saban...

----------


## Mechz

samperi soikoon kun on ollut hiljaista palstalla    :Leveä hymy:  
hösökään ei ole repässy mitään uutta,hmh

----------


## Mechz

saatana.siinä on sitten:

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * samperi soikoon kun on ollut hiljaista palstalla     
> hösökään ei ole repässy mitään uutta,hmh*



no sillä on AJOKORTTI! siitä on tullu aikunen :Vink:  nyt se ajaa pilistä mäkkärin autokaistalla ja käy välilä pyörähtää toriskeidalla..

----------


## JukkaK

Käythimpä joutesa porometässä

 
 
 
 

niijoo, käytiimme ajaan muka pyörälläki

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * samperi soikoon kun on ollut hiljaista palstalla     
> hösökään ei ole repässy mitään uutta,hmh*



mite ni??!


joha mie kerroi mitä oon teheny...


sapa ei ennää kiillä, vois pessä sen...


ja jos hiihtokeskuspyöräilis tännää...

----------


## Mechz

hehehe.jätkä on tuninki.....   :Leveä hymy:  
mie voisin kans ilmestyä sinne oukulle töitten jälkeen...
 :No huh!:  

huh että on lämmintä

----------


## Turpomies

Jaa jaa.
Kyllä Kittilän poliisit tykkäis jos huomais että sielä ajellaan 120 lasissa keskustan 40 alueella.

Mutta jos on porukkaa tänne leville tulossa joskus niin ilmoitelkaa vaikka etukäteen tällä palstalla niin vois tulla messiin jos nyt vaan saan ton pyörän täs kuntoon. Osia odotellessa...

Onko kukaan Rovaniemelta tai muualta Pohjoisesta lähdössä Åreen? Mä olen menossa ja jos olis muitakin niin vois sitä yhteiskyytiä miettiä.

----------


## JukkaK

turpomies, se on trikkikuva! ei tuo roska oikeesti mene edes 120kmh, vaikka puottais lentokoneesta

----------


## Turpomies

No niinpä tietenki. Ei tietenkään mee sataakahtakymppiä. Hahahah olinpas minä tyhmä.
 :Leveä hymy:  

niin ja mikä sen Rovaniemeläisen pyöräkaupan nimi on joka myy niitä kovempia pyöriä? ja onko sielä mitään hyvää kamaa hyllyssä? Puhelinnumeroa jos on niin voin soittaa sinne. Ei niillä kuitenkaa ole nettisivuja?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Turpomies:
> * niin ja mikä sen Rovaniemeläisen pyöräkaupan nimi on joka myy niitä kovempia pyöriä? ja onko sielä mitään hyvää kamaa hyllyssä? Puhelinnumeroa jos on niin voin soittaa sinne. Ei niillä kuitenkaa ole nettisivuja?*



mtb centter 0405100290 / 016-345996 / inte net
Hyllyssä on.. kummeja ja pumppuja, tilaamalla loput.

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * mie voisin kans ilmestyä sinne oukulle töitten jälkeen...
> *



et ilmestyny   :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Mechz:
>  mie voisin kans ilmestyä sinne oukulle töitten jälkeen...
> *



*et ilmestyny   * </font>[/QUOTE]ilmestyipäs mutta myöhemmin...


Pirun vihaisia sääskiä mettässä.

----------


## Hösö

mistä marko halvalla sramit?


voxompissa oli aika kallista...tai no vibu oli halpa...mut vaihtaja oli yli 20e kalliimpi ku paikpoksissa...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * mistä marko halvalla sramit?
> voxompissa oli aika kallista...tai no vibu oli halpa...mut vaihtaja oli yli 20e kalliimpi ku paikpoksissa...*



btw, x.7 ja x.9 -vivuissa ei kai ole oikeasti eroja muuta kuin hieman eri malliset vipujen lavat ja se että .9:ssä tulee parempi teflonvaijeri. Takavaihtajissa sen sijaan .9 rulex koska siinä on laakeroidut rullat. 05-kaudelle vielä liipasimet muuttuvat jotenkin.

Onko muuten sillä Teollisuustien sepällä sitä levarikiinnityksen oikaisijaa (Magura/Hope tms) vai pittääkö rälläköidä TitVoksin paikkoja - """hieman""" laahaa eessä ja takaa

Jaa että mistä? Itse tilasin Bikeboxista...

----------


## Mechz

perskule,tarvis uuet ketjut ja vaihtajan vaijerin ja takapakan,sitten olisi hyvä olla,vois vaikka mennä ylämäkeenkin...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mitä mitä   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


ooksie saanu levyt kiinni ku kerra laahaa?!?! mikkä? nii ja kussulla oli joskus se maguranäinoikaisetlevarikorvakonavain....   :Sarkastinen:  


hmm, kumpikoha se nyt sitte istuu kättee paremmi, x9 vipu vai x7 vipu...pillarilehti kehu x7:aa...kalliimpi o kyl tunnetusti parempi...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ooksie saanu levyt kiinni ku kerra laahaa?!?! mikkä? nii ja kussulla oli joskus se maguranäinoikaisetlevarikorvakonavain....     
> *



04 Luissit ja FSA:n kiekot (isot tarrat)...
 

Kuulemma jos huomenna sataa niin saa rotsattua ne levarin kiinnityskorvat...





> by Hösö:
> *
> hmm, kumpikoha se nyt sitte istuu kättee paremmi, x9 vipu vai x7 vipu...pillarilehti kehu x7:aa...kalliimpi o kyl tunnetusti parempi...    [img]tongue.gif[/img]  *



Olisin ottanut kyllä kalliimmat mutku niinku tiäxä niissä ei juuri eroja ole: em. lisäksi .9:ssä taitaa olla alumiittia se vaijerin kiristysruuvi... Mun hiilaritankoon sopii tietty paremmin .7:skan musta väri.
    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

[ 13.07.2004, 16:20: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

jeah...

mie tajja tilata x9 vivu ja se vaihtajan...kyl ne hopiakki soppii tuoho mustan ja kullan sekotuksee iha hyvi   :Leveä hymy:  


käytiipä harri kans tännää songassa ajjaaa...oli aika vitu siistiä...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## pyynö

on siinä ne molemmat vaimennukset, kun vaan osaa lukea...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by pyynö:
> * on siinä ne molemmat vaimennukset, kun vaan osaa lukea...*



mut son silti nihkiä paska!11 et osta!!¤124

tillaa se riplakasi ja hommataa ne matalat ruunut joskus täsä...


tilasimpa muute x9:t,uue kehä ja renkaat...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

hain pankista 5200$ lainaa ja tein dream biken   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

hullu mies!

----------


## pyynö

noni, mistä niitä saa? ,muualta kuin goridesta -&gt; ruunuut
halvalla sais, mutta millohan tommonen tulis...  saksan et-spruits

----------


## Hösö

harri, rissereisinki...sillä o halvemmat ja kaiketi paremmat shitit...mieki voisi tilata samalla net...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

asennettiimpa jannen kans cd/mp3 jne soitin sapaan   :Leveä hymy:   ja ei ees savu noussu   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

viilahan on keksitty   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveesia Alaskasta,

Taalla jossaki Alaskassa vissiin ollaan. Haines tai joku, meri nakyy vissiin tuola.

Ei kait siina! Vahan meinaa olla sumussa paikat, ku mettapalojen takia savu on levinny ympari huitsulan nevadaa. Eilen nahtiin parit karhut tien poskessa, ja vaelluksella Kluanessa oli karhun jalakia enemman ku patikoijien jalkia... Karhun droppauksiin astuin usiammin ku kerran.   :Leveä hymy:  
Kaytiin yhella vuorella katteleen jaatikoita.

Vetasin just jaatelon!

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Terveesia Alaskasta,
> 
> Eilen nahtiin parit karhut tien poskessa, ja vaelluksella Kluanessa oli karhun jalakia enemman ku patikoijien jalkia... Karhun droppauksiin astuin usiammin ku kerran.    
> Kaytiin yhella vuorella katteleen jaatikoita.
> 
> Vetasin just jaatelon!*



kuinkaha palijo maketsu o troppaillu omii housuihinsa? 

taalla on vetta satanu ja eilen illalla nain auringon eka kertaa sen jalkee ku jatin suomen maan 3 viikkoa sitte. no ainaki se tuntuu silta.

p.s. 0peli o hyva auto   :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

ei helekatti,kylläpäs on taasen hurjia juttuja,huh
hösö on vallannut rollon kadut saabismilla...   :Leveä hymy:  

mie en vielä tiiä tuosta vuokatista,jos on rahaa niin tulen   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

noni räkänokat...

maksoin vuokatin asunnon...


lähtölista o tämmönen...

mie
timo
kimmo
buzba
siilimies
jukka
mika
akut?
tiitti?

kaikki vois nytte kuitailla vaikka lähtöjään ni vojjaan laskia paljoko se ny maksaa per perse...viimeksi oli yli 300e pitkälti koko roska    :Irvistys:   nyt sama pirtti 212e...ei paha rasti...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Turboankka

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * harri, rissereisinki...sillä o halvemmat ja kaiketi paremmat shitit...mieki voisi tilata samalla net...    [img]smile.gif[/img]   
> 
> asennettiimpa jannen kans cd/mp3 jne soitin sapaan        ja ei ees savu noussu    *



Minä en tuommosta 888 omista,mutta intternetissä sattu   tämmönen  silmään. Siellä valittelevat että jos on rissen alakruunu alimmassa asennossa, niin osuupi m-kaareen pohjatessa.

----------


## Turpomies

tere.

Olin eilen ajaas teiän DH rataa levillä. No emmä kerinny ku kerran tulee alas ja silloinkin lähinnä tutkimusretkimielessä.

Oottako tulos viikonloppuna tänne? mä voin tulla kyllä tekememään rataa jos apu kelepaa? ja ajamaan tietty. Pitää hakea säädöt kuntoon årea varten.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Hösö tännekkö käskit mun tulla

----------


## AOK

> Originally posted by Turboankka:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  harri, rissereisinki...sillä o halvemmat ja kaiketi paremmat shitit...mieki voisi tilata samalla net...     [img]smile.gif[/img]    
> 
> asennettiimpa jannen kans cd/mp3 jne soitin sapaan          ja ei ees savu noussu     *



*Minä en tuommosta 888 omista,mutta intternetissä sattu   tämmönen  silmään. Siellä valittelevat että jos on rissen alakruunu alimmassa asennossa, niin osuupi m-kaareen pohjatessa.* </font>[/QUOTE]Samaahan tekee oma boxxerikin mojo kitin kanssa. Ei siitä haittaa oo.

----------


## Turpomies

tere taas.

Mä olisin tulos ny viikonloppuna sinne Roihin ajaan. Ku täällä levillä ei nyt vielä oo oikeen mitään ja ei vissiin poikia oo tulos rakentaakaan?.

Nii et jos joku tulis huomenna tai sunnuntaina vähän näyttää reittejä vaikka Ounasvaaralle.
tarkempaa aikaa en tiiä vielä mutta joskus päivällä olis tarkoitus. Koska hissit auki?

Ai niin sain takakumin jo puhki.  :Irvistys:   tais olla liian vähän painetta.

----------


## Hösö

pillarimestari, jep...

turpourpo, mie varmaa rullaile koko vkolopun oukulla...siis jos ei huomenna lähetä leville hurulle...   :Sarkastinen:  


nakakkaa vaikka viestiä ku ootta menossa ajamaan 040-7613782...ni ja hissi tais pyöriä 11-19

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö tännekkö tarkotit mun tulevan

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Hösö Mä oon aloittelija et ei oo mikään huippu pyörä sellainen aika vanha spessu hardrocki. Oltiin kamun kaa ysk päivä vetelemässä tuolla valion ja jätkänkynttiläsillanvälissä olevaa polkua oli tod. siistiä.

----------


## Mechz

jou,mie liukenen viikoksi tuonne viroon tsekkailemaan mestoja ja hamstraamaan viinaa....   :Leveä hymy:  

palataan astiaan..
hep

----------


## Hösö

pillarimies...joha mie kerra sanoin et jep   :Leveä hymy:  


emmiekää oo pro..hipo ja smuuti vaan...


tule huomenissa vaikka 2 aikkaa oukulle rullaileen...ei siellä pro tarvi olla et voi rullata..kuha o kypärä päässä ja mieli vapaa ni hyvi menee...!

arvakkaappa kellä o kohta irkki ja messenkeri kännykässä...ja mp3 soittoäänenä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Hösö en pääse kahelta vaan illalla ku on veljen rippijuhla harmi :Irvistys:  Haittaako jos kaveri tulee mukaan, ei kai. Kaverilla on specialized fuse 3 tai 2 bmx pyörä

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö kerro sun msn messengeri osote niin jutellaan siellä. Mulla on juhani_moilanen@hotmail.com

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Maksaako oukulla hissite kesällä?
lähtisin ajaan alamäkeä tai siis jarru pohjassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

noni...ei haittaa jos tullee joku muuki, samason millä se ajjaa...pemaksi voi tosi olla vähä turha oukulla...hissi maksaa, en tiiä paljon   :Leveä hymy:   ite ostin kausikortin ja ajan sen voimin...lisäsin sinut messenkerriin...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Mikä sun osoite on hösö?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * noni räkänokat...
> 
> maksoin vuokatin asunnon...
> 
> 
> lähtölista o tämmönen...
> 
> mie
> ...



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

OU JEAH!!!!!!!!   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## marco1

Mukavaa mutta melko kuraista metsäpyöräilyä tänään.

Loistava sää!

----------


## MadDog

olipa mukava ajjaa melko hiekkaista moporossia   :Cool:   hiekkaa oli suussa ja kalsareissa.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * olipa mukava ajjaa melko hiekkaista moporossia      hiekkaa oli suussa ja kalsareissa.*



P.S. kuva olis kiva
  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Timo kuittaa vuokatin.
Tulossa ollaan!

-hösö, muista vhs:t...   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

jep jep...

----------


## HemmoP

noni, se siitä.... lomasta... sitte    :Vihainen:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * noni, se siitä.... lomasta... sitte    *



HAHAAAA!!!! itku pitkästä ilosta. ainaki viikon mittasesta :Vink: 





> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by MadDog:
>  olipa mukava ajjaa melko hiekkaista moporossia        hiekkaa oli suussa ja kalsareissa.*



*P.S. kuva olis kiva
   [img]tongue.gif[/img] * </font>[/QUOTE]martsako haluu kuvan mun kalsongeista?? niissä o komeet jarrutusjälet   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

jään odottaan talvilomaa..

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


..enää muutama kuukausi aikaa..

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## marco1

Eilen oli kivaa metsäpyöräilyä, tosin niin helevatin laiskaa ettei mitään rajaa.

-&gt;Iiro
Näinhän se homma toimii...
 

 :Cool:

----------


## illu_L

Kiitti marko, nyt mieki tiiän ettei tarvi
pittää jarrulla ollenkaan kättä ko keulii
maantiepöörällä    :Cool:  

Jaa lähtis yrittämään jos tänään kulkis vähän
kevyemmin    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Kyllä oli hubaa!   :Leveä hymy:  

Kyllä oli kivaa ounasvaaralla vaikka ensin heitin vähän kuperkeikkaa tangon yli kun en osannut ajaa    :Sarkastinen:   Mutta virheistä oppii enkä tehny toiste.

Kiitti kaikille jokka oli ajamassa. Nähään varmaan sitte Vuokatissa parin viikon päästä jos tuutta sinne.

Ja pizzat oli KÄSITTÄMÄTTÖMÄN ISOJA!! ne oli sellasia 26" kiekon kokosia ainakin! Ja hyviäkin vielä. *ähky* Lueskelin Mbuk:ta johonki kahteen asti yöllä, mikä ei ollu viisasta koska aamulla väsytti aika lahjakkaasti.

Ja äre lähestyyy jippii!!!! sinne vaan on luvattu Helevetin huonoa säätä. Pitää vissiin käydä hakemassa kurahousit messiin.

----------


## HemmoP

tsekatkaapa leffa http://www.turnagainhardcore.com/vid...imp_v1_0_b.wmv

voe helevetti, onneksi ei oo enää ku 5kk talveen    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by illu_L:
> * Jaa lähtis yrittämään jos tänään kulkis vähän
> kevyemmin    *



No eiköhän se kulje kun ei tartte odotella 84kg ankkuria joka ylämäessä.

Ai niin, pitää hommata ne uudet pikalinkut maantievehkeeseen. Aika jänskiä tilanteita kun takakiekko päättää irrota kesken putkelta polkemisen.. Kolme kertaa samalla lenkillä on "vähän" liikaa. Heja Coda!
 :No huh!:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> voe helevetti, onneksi ei oo enää ku 5kk talveen    *



jaha.. taasko se alakaa.... ikina ei oo hyva!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  
> 
> voe helevetti, onneksi ei oo enää ku 5kk talveen     *



*jaha.. taasko se alakaa.... ikina ei oo hyva!* </font>[/QUOTE]Kevvääseen on kyllä vielä hiukkasen liikaa aikaa joten täytyy nauttia kesästä:

----------


## Hösö

haimpa gazzaloddi geet ja 721:t...vielä kö syväkurkkuranta sais etittyä mulle net srämit   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Sillä aikaa voi pelailla tätä: http://www.bikinibounce.com/

tai miettiä että mitä %&")a:
http://snaxor.com/snaxor/flash/ninja/ninja.htm

----------


## Hösö

noni!!!

mistä vitusta mie löyän vanhan nkaken halvalla...lue alle 130e!

joka paikasta loppu

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello boys,

=&gt; MadDog: Mie lahetan sulle joskus kuvan niista karhun droppauksista. Omista mulla ei oo valitettavasti kuvia! Mutta jos sie osoitat riittavaa kiinnostusta, niin voin lahettaan sulle semmosenki.   :Leveä hymy:  

Tuli vahan seikkailtua redneck-takamailla viime yona autolla, huhhuh... Ei meinannu oikein loytya camping-leissia. Teksasin moottorisahamurhaaja pyori mielessa, ku tormattiin pilkkopimealla rattorisivutiella kello yks yolla johonki outoihin valonvalahdyksiin... Salamoita ne ei olleet, joten paateltiin, etta siella joku hullu rajayttelee tynamiittia ja kierii omissa ulosteissaan. Arvakkaa pystyko silla tiella kaantymaan autolla. Juuei, ja melekeen jaatiin viela vattasta kiinni sinne... Vietettiin sitten yo valtatien laidassa, ja katteltiin ukkosmyrskya kauempana. Sekin paatti sitten lopulta tulla kohti... 

No joo, palaamma! Vetasin muuten justiinsa kahavit ja tonitsin!

-Make

----------


## HemmoP

saatanan jätkä, ei kuulosta yhtään makialta elämältä   :Irvistys:   Ens vuonna roadtrip new yorkista alaskaan? Jarno lähtee kans messiin mekaanikoksi jos chevysta pamahtaa loota paskaksi, se on niin kätevä säätään kaikkee    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Pikkusen oli raskasta ajaa mtb:Tä yks vaihteisella pyörällä. Ajoin veljen kaa 37kilsaa oukulla ja mulla oli vaihteet rikki
tai siis takavaihtajan vaihevipu. ajoin kuutosella siis kuutos vaihteella 37kilsaa.
Lähettiin alakorkalosta ja sit kaupunkiin ja ounasvaaralle sierijärvelle toramolle ounasrinteeelle kaupunkiin ja alakorkaloon :Hymy:  Huhhuh hiki tuli

----------


## Hösö

joo lähtis ostaa sapaan öljysuodattime ja ölijyä...

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Hello boys,
> 
> 
> No joo, palaamma! Vetasin muuten justiinsa kahavit ja tonitsin!
> 
> -Make*



make näyttää houmerilta ku tulee takas     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

niimmuuten make meikälä alakaa häämöttää rovaniemen valot   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
kimmo sano että ostaa rossin sen kunniaks nii voijjaa lähtee kirittää poikia mänskii...

jos mie kerran vielä muokkaan.. 

make näyttääki ehkä siltä tsiif winegumilta

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:    haha, niin tekee.. Se löhöää vaan siinä letukan ratissa ja syö munkkia, luxus elämää!1 

ens vuojelle vois harkita jotain tollasta tempausta    :No huh!:   ? Roadtrip halki Känädän? Make on jo valmiiksi sitte kato ajanu sen halki ja merkannu risteykset mistä kääntyä?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * saatanan jätkä, ei kuulosta yhtään makialta elämältä        Ens vuonna roadtrip new yorkista alaskaan? Jarno lähtee kans messiin mekaanikoksi jos chevysta pamahtaa loota paskaksi, se on niin kätevä säätään kaikkee     *



mie en ala sotkee käsiä!!
voin toimia navigaattorina.. ohan mie erikoistunu vähän noihi keepeeässii. painelee vaa muutamaa nappia ja oottaa että on perillä.


kylläpä sitä taas vittuillaa!!

----------


## HemmoP

jätkähän se on erikoismies suunnistamisessa   :Leveä hymy:  
"jaa, mikä vitun vaara, emmäätiä, joku tie tossa alapuolella menee, joo, aja vaan tänne jonnekki niin täälä josaki mie oon" 

tai ehkä se ulosanti oli vaan niin heikkoa   :confused:  

Pistin muuten Suzukin myyntiin, jos se menee niin sitten ei ole paluuta    :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö ootko lähös tänään ajaan

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * jätkähän se on erikoismies suunnistamisessa     
> "jaa, mikä vitun vaara, emmäätiä, joku tie tossa alapuolella menee, joo, aja vaan tänne jonnekki niin täälä josaki mie oon" 
> 
> tai ehkä se ulosanti oli vaan niin heikkoa     :confused:    
> 
> Pistin muuten Suzukin myyntiin, jos se menee niin sitten ei ole paluuta     *



no mutta.. se nyt vaan oli sitä.. siis kyllä mie kotia löysin ja suunnilleen sinne minne olin menossaki. jätkä onki semmone pilikun n****ja

emmie ny tiiä suunnistiksie hyvin siellä suomursussa männävuonna

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Onko nivavaaran tirtilä pieniä ja isoja linkkoja
vois käyä hyppiin.  

Kävin muuten 20.07.2004 ajamassa ton ounasvaaran downhill radan oli aika hyvä mutta en uskaltanut ajaa koko matkaaa talutin jonku verran. Yhestäkään dropista en ajanut :Hymy: ...

----------


## Hösö

tirtillä o hyppyreitä...   :Leveä hymy:   isoja kai ne vaa o... 7.8m käppejä pääasiassa   :Leveä hymy:  


noni, ei muutako tahkoat sitä rattaa ni kyl se siitä alkaa kulkeen...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö. Ai mäkö alan tahkoamaan sitä oukun rataa hulluko oot. tai no voiskai sitä aina käyä kerran päivässä vetämässä tuun huomenissa kattoon jos ootte ajamassa niin voin itekki yrittää uudelleen mut harmittaa vaan ku en tiedä paljo maskaa hissi.
voisin ostaa kato jonku 2tunnin lipun sinne

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Hösö. Ai mäkö alan tahkoamaan sitä oukun rataa hulluko oot.*



Rohkeasti vaan, meikä aikoo kans yrittää kunhan saan pyörän kuntoon ja jotain suojia ostettua   :Sarkastinen:   . Yhestä dropista (siitä missä Hesari sponsoroi) ajoin keväällä, mutta tuntui että pyörä hajoaa. Kohtapuolin kokeilen varmaan uudestaan. 

Kun tuli puhe suojista niin kysyn: Mitä suojia te professionaalit käytätte ff-kypärän lisäksi?

----------


## MadDog

viijensaan postin rajapyykki on ylittyny ajat sitte!! pikku vinkkinä vaa sörsselssönnille   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

tv. hommaa polvarit ja vaikka jotkut vahat crossiharttarit ens alakuun.. ei niien tartte olla mitään kiiltäviä uusia daineseja   :Vink:   Ja kyynärssuojat on kans aika ok ku kuitenki ryyheltää käsillä.


on muuten aika komia mopo    :Vink:  
http://www.sportsbikerider.com/useru...2_Pdr_0007.jpg

----------


## Hösö

ja ff kypärä...inttersportista lazerin exalipuri...alle 200 egee ja o muute hyvä potta...


nii tännää meilä kahavit, mie tarjoan...   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * harmittaa vaan ku en tiedä paljo maskaa hissi.voisin ostaa kato jonku 2tunnin lipun sinne*



No hei, auttasko jos meet ja kysyt lipputiskin tätiltä paljonko se maksaa?

 eli 7e päivä, ei todellakaan paha hinta.. niitä tunnin lippuja ei edes myydä..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Olen ajanut jo kahesti sen downhill radan läpi.
Vieläki tuntu siltä että se on liian vaarallinen.
Jäin kaverin kaa hyppiin siihen paipin linkalle.
Kaverilla pemaksi fuse 3

----------


## HemmoP

tää alkaa oleen kohta aika legendaarista    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mä en tykkää tosta oukun radasta koska se on liian vaarallinen mulle ku siel on kiviä niin vitusti :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

tykkäät sie...vähä aikaa ku tahkoaa sitä KYPÄRÄ päässä ni se o nautintoa vaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


arvakkaapa kuka sai synttäripaketista karvaisetarpakuutiot sapaan   :Cool:

----------


## The Golden boy

Onnittelut HÖSPÄLE!

----------


## HemmoP

haha, oli se aika lekendaarista ku Tobbe veteli norsuroppeja ja Hösö lähetteli Gustaveja takuuhuoltoihin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ja villeHn 1kk vanha trekki   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Paljon onnea vaan Hösö!!!! jeah!   :Leveä hymy:  

Niin munhan piti olla menossa jo tänään sinne åreen ,mutta... Töihin piti tulla prkl. voi itq!

No huomenna menen vaikka putoais atomipommi ja kaikki koneet tilttais.

Hmm riittääköhän 4 varakumia ja 3 varavannetta hmm. no kyllä se riittää. Onhan mulla se moottoripyörän paikkauskitti   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

kustavit...elä ees muistuta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


kakku ois muute redi...paljo kermaa ja mantsikoita    :Cool:  


pitäskö hemmo huomenisa käyä ne portaat läpi mistä oli joskus puhetta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

haha, vois olla pro idea   :Leveä hymy:   mutta emmää taia, mulla räjähti keskiö orangesta ihan totaalisesti ja ny alla on petteriltä lainassa "vähän vähempi" klappinen keskiö   :Leveä hymy:   Mielummin ajan alamäkeen ja säästelen, että tuo kestäs ees Vuokattiin asti.


*Huomenna Ounasvaaralle kaikki ajaan!? Joskus klo 15.00 jälkeen ollaan menossa Hösön(?) kans..*

----------


## Hösö

jeah!!11313


mekaruisit!1 mie oo messissä...menosssa mukana! ehottomasti!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

*Hösmälle paljon onnea vaan täältäki...*  :Cool:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tere

Ja onnea hösölle. Ajettiin sampon kaa tänään uudella tavalla tota oukun rataa, Mentiin niinku se alku polku ja sit ku tuli eka droppi mentiin sinne mäkihyppyreitten juurelle ja sieltä hiekka tietä alas ja sit siihen polule takas. Sillain voidaan ajaa kunnolla ilman taluttamatta :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kiitos kiitos...harva näky kahavilla...   :Irvistys:  


jukka ja villeki teki oharit...oompa vähä katkera nytte...


iha sama, vielä o kaakkua...huomena kai kimmo uhkas tulla syömää loput   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

pillarimestari...nuista dh kisoista...

oli vähä puhetta et järkätään jokku keskenäiset letkiät jammailut josaki...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  kaikki kylä kuskit vaa rullaileen alas ja katteleen menoa...

oli puhetta no brains kisoista... josa mie oo  vahvoilla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Joo ei kehannu tulla täältä asti...Muuten oisin kyllä tullu...

Mitä sait lahjaksi? Hipopartseja?

----------


## HemmoP

Eikö kukaan muu lähe Oukulle tänään ajaan??? 

Hissit on kuitenki 19.oo asti auki, ihme porukkaa

----------


## Mechz

Allmighty Tiitza on palannut etelästä pyörteistä...

Onnea hösölle!!!

mie olisin tännään lähössä ajamaan oukulle,pitää vain taka pakka ja ketjut käydä vaihtamassa höntillä..    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

No minä voin tulla yleisöksi teille, kunhan varmistatte että kaffila on auki ja saa kaffia ja bullaa.

----------


## HemmoP

tuu marko ajaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ei sielä mitään v-tun yleisöä tarvita, tai hösö ehkä tarvii   :Leveä hymy:  

ja se kaffila on kyllä auki!1

----------


## marco1

No tuun tuun mutta pullakaffeista ei tingitä. 
 :Cool:  
Viikkorahat ei riitä hissilippua varten joten joutuu nauttimaan ylämäkiajosta.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

eikhän meikä voi tarjota sulle lipun sieltä jos se jääpi siittä kiinni  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Meikkä poikka lähtee tänään ajaan ilman muuta.
Mutta mä saan kylläki nauttia ylämäkiajoista myös.
Ku ei riitä rahat hissiin perskele, Mulla on rahhaa vain 1.40 perkle   :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * eikhän meikä voi tarjota sulle lipun sieltä jos se jääpi siittä kiinni   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



kiva, sitten puuttuu enää suojat, kypärä ja fillari (ja Fox!!!11-vehkeet).
Ei vaineskaan, tuun ajeleen normilenkkiä sinne Oukulle. Ei viitsi särkeä ukkoa tai fillaria ennen viikon pööräilylomaa pohjoisessa.
 :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

jeps,mie ilmestyn oukulle sitten joskus kolmen jälkeen...palataan siellä...    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tulehan Juhani jutskaileen jos näet meitä Oukulla. Eiköhän me tuossa neljän jälkeen olla siellä ajamassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

no brains did it again...


jokuha myi xtr:t pois   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   arvaa onko srämit jo kii...

ei


siispä lähen rullaileen ja kattoon linjat...oppiipa ainaki jarruttaa oikeissa kohissa...ei saa vauhti laskia liikaa...

2potkasua pitää riittää maaliin asti  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

-&gt; Oukulle nyt

----------


## Akiki...

onko huomenna oukulle ohjelmaa ku ei sielä yksin jaksa laskea?   :Sarkastinen:   tännää ei kerenny.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mä meen kait ajaan oukulle huomenna. mut nautin ylämäkiajosta ja alamäkiajosta :Hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

olipa hauskaa Oukulla, Fillarimestariki ajo niinku miehet  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jätkät särki kilpaa renkaita, harri tais voittaa   :Leveä hymy:  

-hemmoP

----------


## PeeTee

Joo kiva...

Arvakkaa kuka on saanu polkimet!!!
Hemmo, saat omas takas...

----------


## JukkaK

hienoa pete, eikä menny edes kauaa   :Leveä hymy:  

..puol vuotta

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## marco1

UH-biking rulex!11.
Se on sitä uphill -bikingiä, alamäistäkin menee hohto kun vielä on nousun jälkeinen paha olo... 

Ei vaineskaan, mukava oli ajella ja kattella äijien rymistelyä. Kaffikin oli hyvää!

----------


## JukkaK

hyvä, kaikilla oli kivaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

jou,oli kyllä eilen huisaa....onko tänään ketään lähössä liikkeelle?
mie aattelin tuonne oukulle suunnata viiden jälkeen,onko muita tulossa?

saatanan kuumaa..huh

----------


## Hösö

mie varmaa lähe tänään koeajaan sramit...kuhan saan sapaan eka ne öölit vaihettua...


muistuttasin vuokatista...


minä,petteri,kimmo,jukka,juho,timo ja mika ollaan varmoja...miten loput?

----------


## Mechz

jees,soitellaan hössis tuossa iltapäivästä,mie koitan kerjetä sinne mahd. pian.....

vuokatti homma on vielä hieman auki...

----------


## Hösö

jeah..

mie täsä kohta starttaa oukule...


sapassaki o uuet öölit ja putsarit...


sramit rokkaa..   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mä oon ollu mökillä päivän. lähen kait jippaileen kaduille illalla. Mutta lähen huomenna helsinkiin niin en oo ajamassa vähään aikaan :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika siistiä vettää hiihtokeskuspyöräilyä tännää!!11

----------


## marco1

Dare ja Ellu sai vissiin sääjettyä Srammit kohilleen?

aim a haivei staar (ylämäissä kyllä vähän yskittää)

----------


## Fillarimestari

Harmittaa ku ei pääse viikonloppuna ajaan ku oon jossaki helsingissä perkle   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Dare ja Ellu sai vissiin sääjettyä Srammit kohilleen?
> 
> aim a haivei staar (ylämäissä kyllä vähän yskittää)*



jep..ei se marko ennää mittää klappaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

alku väljyyttä vain   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


o muute särmät vaihteet...ja sen peukkujutun oppi tosi nopiasti  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Lääh ja pääh mitäis saaha uus takavaihe vipu. ***** hyppäsin mun ja kamun linkasta niin yhtäkkiä ei taka vaihteet toiminu. katoin kaverin pyörää sen merkki oli joku m alkava joku mirvel tai sen tyypppinen oli iha hyvä keula ja muuta se myis sen enintään 80

----------


## Fillarimestari

perkle hösö tuu meseen ja kertokaa muutki poijat teijä mese ossotte

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Teretsi!

Jasper, Alpertta

Ihan mukavia vuoria nakkyy, taitaa olla Rocky Mountainsin idempi laita? Oon tassa pari paivaa jo palloillu maisemissa, hieno leissi!

Kavin meloon kajakilla tossa yhela joela yks paiva. Ekaks kavin matalalla jarvella harjotteleen, ja melekein hukuin. Siis ei muuta kuin joelle! Parisataa metria meni smuutisti pystyssa, mut sitten alettiinki katteleen kaloja. Kerran mie vaan uin, lopun matkaa meni hyvin.

Lahenpa ajeleen fillarilla! Oottako muuten ikina maistanu maapahkinavoita? Sita ja hunajaa sentti paahtoleivan paalle + kahavia = toimiva ratkaisu!

Joo, kattellaan ens vuonna uuet routripit Maddogin ja Hemmon kans.   :Vink:   Mita, ooksi Jamppa tulossa takas Rolloon?

----------


## marco1

En oo ikinä mesettänyt enkä aio aloittaa tänään.    :Leveä hymy:  

-- 

-&gt;Aatos
Kai ne muutkin Amerikan herkut on testattu, Jello-shotit ja vaahterasiirappia voffelit aamiaisella. tai jotain.

----------


## Hösö

JES!!111


meikä löys nkakkaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   nyt saa kaikki nolifetoiminnot puhelimeen...makiaaa   :Leveä hymy:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


ai nii..ouku hissi pyörii vko pitempää...onko se ny 8.8 asti..on, tarkistin kalenterin...jep..eli 8.8 asti!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuvia:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Kanada

Taalla saa kaytannossa ilmaseksi negakuvat seedeelle kehityksen yhteydessa! Noi on jotain neganapsyja sieltasuntaalta. Meni varmaan viistoista vuotta letkuttaa nuot talla modeemilla...

Marco: Eh, pittaapa kokkeilla! Kylla nailla kanatalaisilla herkkuja tuntuu riittavan.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jaatelopurkin normaali koko on muuten 4 l, makia!!1 Tyttokaveri ostaa aina 3,5-prosenttista maitoa 4 l purkin.   :Leveä hymy:   Niinku kermaa jois... Jos ei meika talla reissulla paisu pullaksi, niin en sitten ikina.

Ai niin, ja leivan paalle taalla ei muuta laiteta ku ihka-aitoa voita. Ja paahtoleivalle nykastaan ensin voita, sitten maapahkinavoita ja lopuksi hunajaa.   :Leveä hymy:   Paikalliset oluet on hyvia, paitti etta niita ei saa juoda missaan julkisesti, ei edes kantaa ilman pussia... Ei voi ottaa piitsilla pissea!

Vetasin muuten just jaateloa kerman kans!

----------


## PeeTee

Aatos, Onpa kyllä aika siistin näköstä...!

----------


## tv.

tommirules@hotmail.com

----------


## JukkaK

eiliseltä jotain kuvija

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

oli huba =)

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  Paikalliset oluet on hyvia, paitti etta niita ei saa juoda missaan julkisesti, ei edes kantaa ilman pussia... Ei voi ottaa piitsilla pissea!*



joo, ei me sit tullakaan Jarnon kans sinne!1


***** nuita kuvia, oha se pikkusen eri maailma ku tää kotisuomi..     :No huh!:  

Tulimma justiinsa Muoniosta, jumalauta nähtiin vissiin 10 ihmistä ja ainakin 7:llä oli joku dirttipyörä    :Leveä hymy:    Ainakin näyttäs että jossain tapahtuupi jotain   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

niijoo, varokaa niitä poliisiautoja 

-Hemmo


....aini, sunnuntaina *kaikki* ajaa Ounasvaaralla rallia, tulukaahan muutkin sinne kurvaileen!1

[ 25.07.2004, 03:17: Viestiä muokkasi: JukkaK ]

----------


## Hösö

jeah...oli siisti reissu eile   :Leveä hymy:  


make, hienoja kuvia...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ammuha lissää tuommosia   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

noni läski, Sonkaan sieltä *****! Nyt sataa vettä eikä oukku oo auki!1

jos et uskalla tulla hyppiin ni tuu ny ***** vaikka lapioimaan kaveriksi??! Jukka ajjaa rattorilla ympyrää ja tekee kasoja sinnetänne..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Merskele oli iha hyvä hesa reissu sain sentaan uudet ajo hansat ostetta ORINA!!!!! Rulez!!!!
 [img]smile.gif[/img]  Kuka lähtee huomenissa ajaan oukulle vai lähteekö herrat sonkhaan vai onko herrat jo sonkhassa vai missä ne piileskii???? [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

juuh...ompa sonka taas erilaine...   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas. jaa että sonkha :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

KUkko kiekuu kaveri ehtii kait ostaa uuen pyörän ennen ku hissit suljetaan hineoa se ostaa kona lana'in

----------


## JukkaK

voi ***** nyt vituttaa niin vitusti *****!!1 Voi vitun vitun persereikä ***** saatana    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Nooh mikä vituttaa noin

----------


## PeeTee

Hajosko jotai vai pitääkö sinun vaan lähtä Ouluun   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jep    :Irvistys:  

oho...olin myöhässä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Lähteekö joku ajaan huomenissa oukulle???

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

noni!

syksy tekee tuloaan...

lomat loppuu...

koulut alkaaa...


*siispä alkaa olla aika kypsä rollon perinteisille freeride festareille!*

joten, kaikki merkkaa nytten kalenteriin *4-5.9* et sillon pitää olla rollossa...ja pyörä ja varusteet kunnossa...    [img]smile.gif[/img]   

[hemmon välikommentti messenkeristä]*:La päiväksi ne mekaruisit*[/hemmon välikommentti messenkeristä]

ei tarvi olla hipo vehkeitä(paitsi mulla ja kimmolla) eikä uusia voxeja(paitsi mulla)...

kaikki on tervetulleita. joten seuraavat ryhmittymät huomio!

muonion posse...nii karrit,miikat ku villetki jne...

ivalo...pellekalle,jari "perheen isä" kranat,se norkomies jne...

rollon omat henggettäret:
ylikylän kauhukopla
keskustan rankasijat
tommiV,mahaX,samiW,sitte tää kuopion jani,villarimestaaja     :Vink:     marco1,iiro,tobbe,pönni,hisu...

oulun äjjät?!? oottako kuulolla? *RBC!*...amppe,tilaisuus *HH vol.2    * ,timo,mika,siilimies,kärmä,make,fella,xande...

akuu!!1 ja sen vaimo...eli Qzamo kans mukkaan!

mites levin vahvistus herra T-man? ehottomasti tuut...

ja kaikki te joita en muista mainita...


tarkotus on pitää hauskaa pyöräilyn merkeissä...syyä kepappia(nam     :Cool:     ),paistaa makkuria-&gt;ehkä    :confused:    ja tietty ajaa polkuja,reittejä,hyppyjä...mahollisesti road trip sonkaan?

mutta pääasiassa kruisailua...legendaaristen spottein läpikäyntiä...vanhat parrat kertoo tarinoita eri reiteistä ja niillä sattuneista hulvattomista tapahtumista.


työryhmä joka hoitaa järjestelyt fr festarien osalta, on myös miettinyt jos olisi samalla ajankohtaista pitää viimevuoden hauskat jäsentenväliset leikkimieliset kilpailut...

 

 

 


ei muuta ko tervetuloa!

----------


## HemmoP

väsyttää ihan vitusti 
 


Hösön kisakutsu on sit voimassa, pistäkäähän ilmoittautumisia tuleen niin tilataan sopivan kokonen possujuna ja karuselli...

----------


## Mechz

åålmighty tiitza on mukana toiminnassa...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Sonkan montusta kuvax
 
http://offroad.sevennet.net/albums/HemmoP/139_3942.jpg

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * 4-5.9 et sillon pitää olla rollossa...ja pyörä ja varusteet kunnossa...     [img]smile.gif[/img]    
> 
> *



OU JEAH! Enköhän mie saa tuo pöörän kuntoon siihen mennessä    :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

voi perskule,onpas magian näköistä tuolla songan huudeilla....   :Leveä hymy:  

vois tässä viikolla hyökätä tuonne rymyämään,olisko paha? ja onko lähtiöitä?

 
pesukarhu hyppää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Hep villekin mukana menossa!

----------


## JukkaK

http://www.mtbcf.net/forum_viewtopic.php?2.561

tää alkaa oleen jo aika surullista??

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

No helkutti lompakossa!

Kyllähän itekki voisin näillänäkymin pongahtaa jousen tavoin paikalle! Jäykkäperseellä tai sohvalla, tiiä en!?

zonghan step-upit näyttää asiallisilta!
Mites ootte jaksanu sonkassa tasotella vuahin otot jne. Että onko minimi vaatimus 29" kiekot ja maitopurkin verran joustoa molemmissa päissä ja keskellä?


-  Tinterton-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

timppa, toi stepuppi on vaan heitetty tohon.. voi olla että toimii, voi olla ettei.. pitää vaan tsiikata vauhit, sitä ennen kuitenki pitää lentää jonku 10m poksin ylitte jotenki räpeltäen. Vähän huimaa, en tiä, projektiasteella viäl..

tosa pari kuvaa 2001 vuojen reiluista meiningeistä.

----------


## P-Joe

Jeah.

Minäpä sanon että ehdottomasti ehkä tulen festareille. Eli jos pakottavaa estettä ei ilmaannu tulen ajelemaan.

----------


## Hösö

valtteriki tullee vestareille...vai mitä? vaikka polkutähdellä...

ajettinha sillo päk in da deis jäykillä melkee koko porukka...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


vuokatti asiaa...

alkaa pikkuhilijaa paletti selviämään...tiitsa tietää pe aamuna mite se tekkee... mut muute o faktoja nytte...

eli mökki tiitsalla 27e ja tiitsatta 31e


rahaa tilille 207920-56877 pankki o nordea ja nimi pitäs olla kaikilla tiedossa!   :Sarkastinen:  

toivottavasti ärzi ei nyt moloroi tätä...eikös tää o myynti ilmo? vai osto...kerra te maksatte...eli ostatte ja minä myyn...toivotaan että bannipeukku jää ylös...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Archie

No ei tossa ole mitään moderoitavaa - fillaroinnin ja fillaritapahtumien edistäminen ja markkinointi palstalla on sallittua, suotavaa ja ihan toivottuakin. Kyllä ne mökkimajoitushommat menee siinä sivussa.

Varmaan Hözmä tietää miksi täällä ei saa irtainta tavaraa kaupata?    :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Yleisöä viihdyttävä Plussa-pallo joutui eilen Linnanmäellä yllättävän hyökkäyksen kohteeksi, kun miespuolinen huvipuistoasiakas alkoi yhtäkkiä potkia häntä. Plussa-palloksi pukeutunut työntekijä kaatui, ja mies pakeni paikalta.

K-ketjua markkinoivan oranssin pallohahmon pahoinpitelijä tunnistettiin myöhemmin lippujonosta.

- Mies selitti järjestysmiehille, että hänen oli ainoastaan tarkoitus hypätä syliin. Jos näin on, niin miksi hän ei sitten nostanut Plussa-palloa ylös ja pyytänyt anteeksi, järkyttynyt silminnäkijä kertoo.

Paikalle hälytetty poliisi poisti häiriötä aiheuttaneen miehen huvialueelta ja kirjoitti hänelle sakon lievästä pahoinpitelystä.

Silminnäkijän mukaan mies seurueineen vaikutti olleen humalassa.

- Aluksi me nauroimme koko hauskalle jutulle, mutta sitten tuli mieleen, että Plussa-palloa olisi voinut ihan oikeasti sattuakin.

"Mainonta herättää tunteita" 
Ilmeisesti "plop plop" -äänestä ja veikeästä olomuodosta tunnetuksi tulleet pallohahmot ärsyttivät lievään pahoinpitelyyn syyllistynyttä miestä. K-Plussan markkinointijohtaja Juha Andelin ei kuitenkaan ole huolissaan markkinointikampanjan puolesta.

- Mainonta herättää aina tunteita suuntaan ja toiseen, ja niin pitääkin olla. Tällaisia valitettavia yksittäistapauksia voi aina sattua, ja sille emme voi mitään.

Andelinin mukaan Plussa-pallot saavat välikohtauksesta huolimatta jatkaa työtään Linnanmäellä.

K-Plus tukee Linnanmäen omistamaa Lasten Päivän Säätiötä, ja sillä on markkinointioikeus Linnanmäellä. Linnanmäen toimitusjohtajan Risto Räikkösen mukaan K-Plus on palkannut pallohahmot viihdyttämään huvipuistoyleisöä.

Räikkönen ei eilen illalla ollut saanut tietoa välikohtauksesta. Helsingin Pasilan poliisipiiristä vahvistetaan, että heille on kirjattu kello 17.02 Linnanmäellä sattunut tapaus hyökkäyksestä Plussa-pallon kimppuun.

----------


## HemmoP

on se Helsinki aika villi länsi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

sano jo muuta,kaikkea ne keksii...   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onks ne vestarit oukulla ja tulisko mukaan?

----------


## Hösö

vestarit o rovaniemelä..eli käyää kaikkialla...

ja tulet mukkaan..   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

jaahas
sampoki kait tulloo mut mikä on tiittin nimi merkki tääl????

----------


## Fillarimestari

perse ku sataa vettä seuraavat viis viikkoo ei päässe pyöräileäään milklo ne vestarrit olikkaan

----------


## tv.

Voi vittusaatananperkeleenhelevetti    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:     [img]redface.gif[/img]   Pitää vissiin käyttää raakaa voimaa että saan nuo laakerikupit irti rungosta. Illemmalla kokeilen vielä naputella niitä irti ja jos ei lähe niin väännän ne tongeilla solmuun, johan irtoaa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas Tiitti kerro sun mese osote mikä se on?????

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kuka menee huomenna ajaan vastatkaa siis kuka menee oukulle ja jos ootte lähös ajaam kaupungille niin soitelkaa numperi on 0504671005 siinä se

----------


## Roogeri

joko teevee on saanu uuen villarin,  [img]redface.gif[/img]  ketään lähösä viikonloppuna ivalon vesirosseihi?   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

pillarimestari...oiskoha vestareitten ajankohta tuolla toisella sivulla? varmaan n.5viestiä sun kyselyn yläpuolella...ja käytä pilkkuja,pisteitä,huutomerkkejä tms iha mitää vaan...et sais ees vähä paremmi selevää sinu kirjotuskista...tosi ei näistä minun kirjotuksista saa varmaa kukaan selvää...   :Sarkastinen:  


kellä o rollossa valkonen serrypommi? vastaa sinä joka omistat sen...poloki valion kohalla kynttilälle päi tännään ku hurutin ohi siitä...tais olla marsun keulat jne...vanhempi kaveri ajeli tms...

o muute slideri aika komia...   :No huh!:

----------


## Roogeri

Oli kyllä melekone tuo kelekkavilimi, pistivät pojat kelekoilla melekeen yhtä isoa ko minä   :Vink:   yks vaa jäi ihimetyttää että ko ei palijo solarikseja näkyny  :confused:

----------


## Mechz

tiitza=mechz
tiitoksa@hotmail.com

----------


## Fillarimestari

OStan kamulta Kona hahannan 100e siistiä

----------


## HemmoP

voj stna, meikä on rakastunu.. 

 
tommone löyty, ei ajettu paskaakaan ja hintaki kohillaan    :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:   helevetti!1

----------


## Hösö

säästä se 100e...

etimmä sulle edullisesti kunnon pyörä!


täsä talven ja syksyn aikana niitä alkaa tuleen myyntiin... joten paa se 100e tilille...ja aletaan kahtelemmaan jotaki väkkärää sulle...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö meinaatko että saan 100e jonku dh-pyörän?

----------


## HemmoP

ei se meinaa, se meinaa että säästä se 100e ja muutama satanen lisää niin etsitään sulle joku oikee pyörä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * voj stna, meikä on rakastunu.. 
> 
>  
> tommone löyty, ei ajettu paskaakaan ja hintaki kohillaan        helevetti!1*



no just!! ime sitä kytkintä ite mitä mulle tarijosit sunnuntaina!!!! varmaa se oli se jetsonin luistava kytkin.

----------


## HemmoP

noni, nyt vois joku ostaa multa ton entisen rätkän pois prkle.. tahon tuon ärrän nyt ja heti    :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * voj stna, meikä on rakastunu.. 
> 
>  
> tommone löyty, ei ajettu paskaakaan ja hintaki kohillaan        helevetti!1*



oha tuo aika komia...   :No huh!:  

ja tosi vitu halapa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ei saatana   :Leveä hymy:  

tuolla rahalla sais vaikka daren    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, no mietinki tossa ostasko uuden takarenkaan Orankeen vai ton ärrän.. pitää viel harkita kumpi ois järkevämpi sijotus, oha siinä maxxiksessa vielä pintaaki    :Sarkastinen:  

vai pitäsköhä sittenki sijottaa koko omaisuus kiiltäviin jarrukahvoihin ,uusiin vaihteisiin ja hipokuituspeisereihin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

vittuile vaan...   :Vihainen:  


mut oha tuo 15tonnia vaa aika homona rahhaa...mietippä sitä...sillä saat rintterin tai puolet omasta asunnosta tai ainaki 1/4 osan   :Leveä hymy:  ...kelekan..uus lyne tallii vaa   :Leveä hymy:  


senkus laitat..vitu hieno laite tuo ainaki o...


mulle kelepais joku pienempiki   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

nii, onhan se.. ei tartte ees kerto siittä rahaläjästä.. mutta täsä on haaveiltu semmoset 10vuotta isommasta katurätkästä ni eikhän se ois jo ihan sama pistää tollanen..   :Sarkastinen:  

ja oma kämppä 30t eurolla..hmm   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

niin, ketäs on lähdössä Tahkolle SMmiin? Mie ainaki olen ja Juho varmaan kans.. Jukka, Ville? 15.8.2004..

huomiseen(?) mennesä pitäs tietää, majotuksia varten ku mie meinaan asua oululaisten nurkissa.

----------


## Hösö

no perkele...   :Leveä hymy:   laitaha sitte se pärrä kerra semmone pittää laittaa   :Leveä hymy:  


meikä ei pääse äsämmiin...   :Irvistys:   tekis kyllä mieli mut työt estää...   :Irvistys:

----------


## P-Joe

Osta vaan kimmo pyörä, niin minä voin sitten lainailla sitä.    :Vink:  

Laita vaan tuo pleksi vaihtoon. Ruma, ja varmaan puhaltaa ajoviiman suoraan naamalle. Ei sitä jyrinää kuuntele kukaan...

----------


## HemmoP

kyl se viima lentää ylitte ku ajaa leuka tankkia vasten   :Leveä hymy:  

joo, sata jänistä, tiiä sitte..mistään mitään..

***** nuitten hintoja, jos pistää tonnin lisää niin saapi jo -03 mallia.. perskele

----------


## Hösö

kohta hintalapusta löytyy 20t e   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

soita hisulle..se diilaa sulle italiasta jonku motokuskin   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Rollon pojat! Lähetään tännää jippaileen tonne keskustaan fillareilla??

----------


## Hösö

no ei voi tietää...


vois kai ehkä? 


dauppiki sai keken kiinni...jos iskis daren sapan perää ja ajas torin laitaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jos ootte lähössä pirhautttakaa 0504671005

----------


## JukkaK

Kimmo tuon tahkon reissun kans saattaa olla onkelmia ku ei nuista työhommista tiiä mithän... Näkkee sitte..

----------


## Hösö

se on jo   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

tosin se kellottaa samoja aikoja ja nopeuksia tuninkijetalla   :Leveä hymy:  


jos suuntais kohta inssiin...   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   joo, ehottomasti


jätkät, kohta ollaan Vuokatissa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Paljonko Hösö sulle ny pitää maksaa siittä mökistä? Lähteepikö se Tiitsa mukkaan? Mikä on elämän tarkotus?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jou! Mieki haluan tulla Rollon riiraidivestareille! Kokemuksesta voin sanoa, etta ovat aika legendaariset.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Kimmo on alkanu kuvista paatelleen roppaileen! Vahan oon kylla pettyny. Jatka on aina ajanu niin kauniisti, mutta heti ku mennee vahan luuta rikki, niin saman tien pittaa pistaa lopukki paskaksi, eh?   :Leveä hymy:  

Komeita setuppeja Songassa! Kavasin tuossa eilen kattelemassa.

Taalla Kalliovuorilla ollaan viela, Banffissa. Eilen kiivettiin ja juotiin sen jalkeen kolmen tollarin margueritoja ilta, tanaan kaytiin vuorella, huomenna kiivetaan, torstaina mitalie... Mutta pian taa hupailu loppuu ja pitaa alkaa ettia rahaa loppuajalle. Ens viikolla ollaan Montrealissa.

----------


## Hösö

noni!

Iso_A


kimmo, mökin kustannukset selviää perjantai aamuna...sillo nähää istuuko tiitsa sapankontissa vai nou...


makella son vaa makiaa tuo elämä...voimaapähkinävoihunajavaahterasiirappi  leipiä aamupalaksi ja halpaa viinaa...   :Irvistys:  

mulla vaa kahvia ja panaani...   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

Make    :No huh!:    Aika siistiltä kuulostaa, varsinki tuo "rahatloppu"   :Leveä hymy:  
Koska nää olit tulossa kotio? Tiietään varata tarpeeksi kebab-lihaa ja olutta peräkonttiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Lähteekö joka ajaan tännään jonnekki? jos lähtee niin kerro minne!

----------


## Roogeri

moniko kuutioinen tuo gsx-R oli    :No huh!:

----------


## Roogeri

kimmosta tulleepi joku rollon koustraideri.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

fillarimestari.tännään voisi olla pienet kaupunki jibbailut paikallaan jos ei ala satamaan,mie voisin vaikka soitella jos jaksaa liikkua tai jotain...

minut saa kiinni numerosta 0407032023

----------


## Fillarimestari

OK ja minut saat kiinni 0504671005

----------


## Turpomies

Åresta on sitten vihdoin tultu takas.

Hengissä selvittiin vaikkakin naama ja pari muuta paikkaa ruvella ja mustasilmä kaiken lisäksi.
Autossa istuin noin 27 tuntia ja kilometrejä tuli mittariin noin 2300. kaikki itse ja yksin ajettuna. Oli kyllä aika HELEVETIN PITKÄ MATKA!

Åren trailit. No niitä oli mutta ei niin paljon kuin mitä luulin. Åre oli oikeastaan pienoinen pettymys johtuen kaikista ennakko-odotuksista. Oikeastaan huipulta tullut pitkä reitti oli jotain uutta ja mahtavaa kun joutui pysähtymään  pari kertaa matkalla kunnon(jarrulihasten) loppuessa. Porukkaa oli riittävästi, mutta ei sielä oikeastaan mitään tungosta tullut ollenkaan.

Pyörä pysyi muuten ehjänä mutta runkoon tuli naarmuja ja vaihdevaijeri katkesi. Heiskat rupesivat ottamaan hermoille kun kahvansäätöruuvia sai joka vitun välissä ruuvata lisää! -&gt;loctitea? Pakko hankkia kovempi jousi. Pohjaili dropeissa pari kertaa. 24" nakki: hmm. emmä oikeen tykkää, menee niin helposti kaikkiin pikkukoloihin. Että sellasta sielä ruottissa. 

Vuokattiin ei oo mulla vielä kämppää et jos jossain on tilaa niin otan sen mielelläni vastaan. Näyttää siltä, että seinäjoelta ei ole muita tulossa.
Mä pääsen täältä lähtemään siinä 3-5 maissa ja rovaniemen kautta ajan, että yksi henkilö pääsee kyytissä jos on puutetta kuljetuksesta.

----------


## HemmoP

turpomies, varmasti mökkiin mahtuupi! Ota kaiken varalta vaan makuusäkki ja alusta niin ei tartte betonilla nukkua   :Leveä hymy:  

ja soitahuta mikolle niin se kyl kertoo detaljit tsysteemeistä, Rollosta on tulossa vissiin 3 kuskia näillä näkymin. Varmaan menis yhteen autoon kaikki?

----------


## PeeTee

Mitäs Rolloon muuta kuuluu?

Jee meikällä enää 2pvää töitä!

----------


## Hösö

urbollaoliisoturbooo-&gt;mahtuu mökkii..jos se vaa muile soppiii?kustannukset laskuun,makia   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, nyt se on sitte semivirallista..
http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8408

ei paniikkia, rataa ei viel ole olemassakaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ens kesänä vasta..

----------


## Roogeri

nii vielä kerran, moniko kuutioinen tuo gsx-r o?   :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

1000   :Cool:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mua ärsyttää niin sairaasti että ei voi enempä ärsyttää. Nyt kerron miksi

Lähin mökille peseen pyörää, Otin pyörästä kaikki vaijerit ja jarru pois. Sitten sain jonku kohtauksen ja aloin maalata pyörää spreimaalilla
Ja siitä tuli iha hirvee se runko meni suoraansanoen pilalle mua ärsyttää mua ärsyttää.

----------


## tv.

vai että maalasit    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Mieki maalasin pari vuotta sitte tuon nykyisen koulu/kauppapyörän. Olihan se heti maalauksen jälkeen hieno, mutta ootappa ko maali kuivu    :Irvistys:    Siihen tuli semmonen hämähäkinseittikuvio maalin halkeilun johdosta. Ei vissiin merkkausspray sovi pyörän maalaamiseen.......

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joo mua ärsyttää aika lailla mutta saampa kohta kait uuen pyörän. Kaiken lisäksi jätin pyörän mökille ja kävelin kotia 6kilsaa :Hymy: .

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitti miks sulla on mesessä määritetty et oot poissa ja tv mikset vastaa mesessä

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ei voi paskempaa juttua olla! Mä en pääse pyöräileen pitkään aikaan ku pyörä on mökillä rikkinäisena  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  


tää alkaa olee jo nii lekentaarinen topizi...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

make kanatassa,kimmolla kohta mopo,MEIKÄ sai kortin...ja juhani maalaa pyörää   :Leveä hymy:  

seuraava dominatraxin korjaaja on syntynyt   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Fillarimestari

Niimpä

Kiitos HÖSÖ nuista ohjeista

----------


## Akiki...

juu. ei kellään sattuis olemaan ylimäärästä jarrulevyä (6 tuumaa), ku tuli vähän reilattua jarrulevyllä, niin meni pikkusen solmuun.   :Irvistys:   :Leveä hymy:  

HOX!!! vennin dirtti("taas") IN.   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:   :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

rebbulramkage saanu aika hyviä kommentteja littermagissa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

hello.

*It wasn't me !!!*  :Sarkastinen:  

mä en vuotanut siitä radasta tietoa!!!
Älkää lynkatko mua.

----------


## Roogeri

juhani melekone säätäjä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   sut kärvistetään vuokatissa kebabiksi

----------


## Hösö

turbomän,soitteleppa mulle täsä heti kohta..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Roogeri tais olla oikeessa mutta sain kuitenki säädettyä pyörän takas kuntoon. Pääsen tänään jopa ajaan.

Hösö haluukko tietää miks mun takaveihteet ei toiminu? No haluat sä kai.
Syy: Oli vaijeri poikki    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Joku saa tänään hyvin suurella todennäköisyydellä pyörän kuntoon    :No huh!:     [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Cool:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  . Kukahan tämä "joku" mahtaa olla?

----------


## Fillarimestari

No tietenki TV.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, eipä lähetä soitellen sotaan...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   so aika epävarmaa et saakko   :Leveä hymy:  


juhani, mie vissii sanoi sulle siitä?   :Leveä hymy:  


jooh...kävimpä puottaa songassa semikorkeuksista...

nii, käykö kaikille et mejä mökkii tulle isäni on turbomiehen lisäksi sitte yks toine spede? sit o 10 täynä...muuten vaa 9?!?! tai no riippuu mitä se tiiza säätää...!??!

no kai se käy...ainaki hinta tippuu...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Niinhä sie sanoit hösö, Tai sanoit vain että se vaijeri on vähä röpelöinen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Käykäy...


HÖSÖ, mihi aikaa ootta saapumassa vuokattiin ite? Entä millo saatta mökin? Oulun kanahaukat on varmaan siellä joskus 16-17.00 jo juomassa kaliaa!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas Jahas!!! Herrat ei oo vissiin viikonloppuna ajamassa Rovaniemellä vai? Ja tiitsakaan ei sit päättänyt soitttaa et lähettäis kadulle jippaileen.  HÖH!!!

----------


## tv.

joopajoo..

timba, met olemma joskus aamusta lähössä vuokattii...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

et varmaa samoihi aikoihi ollaa sielä...


kohta o siverit kiinni 

 :No huh!:  

-hZö-

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas jahas!!  Hösö tullu värkkään tvn luo vai?

----------


## tv.

meillä on keskuudessa sherlocxk "john" holmes   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

mut jätä se etuvaihtaja!!1111

se piettää ketjun siinä rattaallaa eikä tiputa sitä!

----------


## Hösö

son jeffiki ollu ooressa...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo! Jeffersoniko se siina? Mika airplane silla nykyaan on? Mie oon ollu niin kauan pois pyoran paalta, et ei enaa tunnista mittaan. Turner?

Viela ollaan Kaltiokumpuilla. Tanaan oli sitten vika viimenen virallinen lomapaiva.   :Irvistys:   Kavastiin kiipeemas tuolla kanjonissa. Huomena lahetaan ajjaan poijes vuorilta ja mennaan sinne MontrÉaliin hakkeen niita toita tai jottain porkkanankuorintaa vastaavaa toimintaa.

Hemmo, ei mulla sentaan viela oo ihan rahat loppu. Heke.   :Vink:   Hajoo. Kylla tassa saattaa tulla viela - ja tuleeki - hyvia paivia mm. pillarin paalla. Jos paasee tienaan, niin hommaan dh-ratsun ennen lahtoa! Varmasti! Jos en hommaa, niin lupaan syya Orangen mansikkahillolla ja sinapilla Halti-tunturilla ens juhannuksena kello kuuen aamurapulassa!

Tiiattako mitaan tasta Devinci Wilsonista? Horstilinkku on. Naita on nakyny aika edullisesti kaupoissa.

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * nii, käykö kaikille et mejä mökkii tulle isäni on turbomiehen lisäksi sitte yks toine spede? sit o 10 täynä...muuten vaa 9?!?! tai no riippuu mitä se tiiza säätää...!??!*



Palijonko siitä mökistä nyt maksetaan? 
Oli palkkapäivä, niin pitää äkkiä maksaa, ennekun juon kaikki rahat.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

mage-&gt; tollanen devintsi vois ollakin ihan jees? kattele vaan onko se perä kui fleksu, tulleepi nuot nivelpisteet aika kauas taka-akselilta ja vääntöä enämpi niihin.. Muutehan tossa on osat melkein parempia ku hösön Daressa, pitäskhän sun silti ajaa sillä Patriotilla, menee mikkopojan loputki rahat uusiin hipopartseihin ku joutuu "päivittämään"   :Leveä hymy:  

ja oha niillä se Ollie malliki, sama pyörä etuvaihtajalla? Kato hintoja, jos on ökyhalpaa niin sama kait se on ostaa    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:  


 
on se kaunis    :Irvistys:

----------


## P-Joe

Osta kimmo edes oikea pyörä, eikä mikään riisikuppimopo.

----------


## HemmoP

vois melkeen.. hintakaan ei oo ees paha   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=30620

----------


## Hösö

joo'o...hienoja o mopot...  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * vois melkeen.. hintakaan ei oo ees paha    
> *



Huh. Tuohan on puolet mun kämpän hinnasta.   :No huh!:  
Käyn kyllä lottoamassa tänään.

----------


## tv.

Voi jumalauta että tuli hiaano tuosta meikä pyörästä     :No huh!:  
Voi olla että jää yöunet vähiin kun lähen käymään koeajolla kohta.

EDIT:
nonni, pitiki sinun Hösö mainita niiden eturattaiden suuresta määrästä, laittelin tuossa etuvaihtajaan vaijeria kiinni kunnes vaijerin kiinnittävä pultti meni poikki   :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:  
Nyt etuvaihtaja veks ja keskimmäinen eturatas käyttöön.

Hösö, oletko nyt onnellinen??    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 30.07.2004, 00:57: Viestiä muokkasi: tv. ]

----------


## Ville

Tuli kammetkiohan nuo ihan jees  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

noni, molemmatlevytpyöriiMRPki natsas toho eikä ryöstäny  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Hieno tulleep

----------


## tv.

Lähempä kruisaileen/boustaamaan(mitähän tämäki tarkottaa, boustata  :confused:  ) 0407641992

----------


## Gärmä

Petteri puhuu asiaa. Kaikkihan sen tietää, että ei ne japanilaiset oo ikinä osannu mopoja rakentaa. Ei mitään rivi nelosia ne out. V-kone se mopossa olla pitää.

----------


## marco1

Do dii. Levillä tuli käytyä, konemies arveli eilen että reehoo-rata olis valmis piakkoin, eilen puuttui ehkä nelisenkymmentä metriä koneella tehtävää pohjaa. Tiukka mäki, siellä varmaan innokkaimmat vetää mutkasta ulos?
Muuten ihan mukava ajella sielläkin mutta jänkää on vähän liikaa (tulipa poimittua vajaa litra hillojakin yhellä lenkillä   :Leveä hymy:   ). Känädässä ei varmaan oo hilloja tai sääskiäkään. Heke. Jaa ja kyykärmeksen näin, vai olisko ollut boa kun oli yli metrin mittainen.

Levillä olisi 5.9. Marathon / xc -kisa (40/80km) mutta rata ei oikein vakuuttanut - Kätkätunturin ympäri... Alku mukavaa ja nopeaa hiekkatietä, väliin sitten pitkospuuta ja suota, sitten hiekkatietä ja sitten helevetinmoinen pätkä pitkospuita. Kätkän ja Immeljärven välistä laskeva loppu tie/polku oli kyllä vallan mukavaa lasketeltavaa ross-käntri mauntain baikillä.

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Lähempä kruisaileen/boustaamaan(mitähän tämäki tarkottaa, boustata   :confused:   ) 0407641992*



se o sitä hienoo uutta fillarislanfgia.. ei sitä kukaa tiiä mitä se on mutta se kuulostaa hienolta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * 
> 
> Hemmo, ei mulla sentaan viela oo ihan rahat loppu. Heke.      Hajoo. ............ Varmasti! Jos en hommaa, niin lupaan syya Orangen mansikkahillolla ja sinapilla Halti-tunturilla ens juhannuksena kello kuuen aamurapulassa!
> *



nii heke kimmo!! hajoo!!  

meinaaksie makee että sulla ois jo tohon aikaa rapula???

meikä se sitte sano asunnon irti. kohta pitäs kai tööpaikka. eli ens kevväänä makeen luo rätkänäyttelyy. koska sie make muute tuut poijes sieltä? routtrippi noriaa ois suunnitteilla lokakuuks serpa-antin kans. kimmoo ei oteta. lähetetää vaa kuvia sille ja soitellaa jostai   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Cool:

----------


## tv.

Haloo..... ompa hiljaista täällä. Illalla Oukun kautta Syväseen ja jotain muuta kivaa. Pyörä on huippukunnossa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  . Suuri kiitos Hösölle vielä kerran ko se autto meikää.

----------


## HemmoP

huh perkele, ompa vuokatin reissuki ohitte.. aika lekendaaarista, ajettiinki vissiin jossain vaiheessa    :Sarkastinen:   :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:   Hösö varsinkin....pakilla   :Leveä hymy:  

joo, eipäkait muuta, paitti sevverta ettei se levin rata mitään valmis ole.. siinähän on nyt vasta se pohja valmistumassa, hyppärit ja ropit puuttuu.. ens kesäksi sitte lopullinen kuosi   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

olikhan mulla muuta...eipä kai, olokaahan ihmisiksi ja katselkaa taustapeileihin kun peruutatta..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro

ONkos tullut syksy kesän keskelle ja laitetaanko hissiit jo kiinni lalalalaa? Siis onko oukun hissit suljettu jo? Meikä poika olla ollu mökillä viikkoloppuna. Oli siistiä soudella ja muuta kakkaa.

----------


## HemmoP

8.8 asti o hissit auki oukulla JOS EI SADA.. sateella net on kiinni..

http://otax.tky.hut.fi/~bikepoli/muu...2004_-:Antti:-

Antin kuvia Årestä, aika luxus polokuja näyttäs olevan

----------


## Fillarimestari

MOro

Perse! En jaksanut alkaa selamaan noita kuvia ku KOne on niin hias Tännää. Yhen kuvan avaamisessa kestää minuutti
Ainakai melkein!!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *    Hösö varsinkin....pakilla    
> 
> joo olokaahan ihmisiksi ja katselkaa taustapeileihin kun peruutatta..*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ukko ei ollu ees kovin pahana   :Leveä hymy:   vähä yllätti...


nkakka ei tykkää mun simistä..pitää kai uus hakia   :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,taas on ollut ikimuistoinen reissu vissiin?

onko tänään menossa ounasvaaralle ketään?
onko vuokatti kuvia?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

No jep, huh huh.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album150

Tossa on miun kuvat, lopussa on petterin ottamat ajo kuvat.

----------


## Hösö

ai nii...


sramin ylivoimasta kertonee tämä jotakin   :Leveä hymy:  

 

ja se vaihtaja on ehjä   :Vink:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Koskahan sitä pääsis kokeilemaan sitä Jukan Azonikkiä  :confused:   Alako himottaan se Kesportissa ollut Lazerin kypärä niin paljon että on pakko saaha kypärä mahdollisimman nopiasti.

----------


## HemmoP

kanaverkkoa ja pakkelia tohon niin tulee loistava. Kysy monsteri-antilta vinkkejä miten lommot korjataan   :Leveä hymy:  


timon kuvat oli kyl loistavia   :Leveä hymy:  

 


tulee nälkä, vois tänään veistää lauantaimakkarapizzaa..oli se senverta hyvää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tv. -&gt; soitahutappa sille vaikka hetimiten. Selevittele millon Jukka on kämpillä että pääset kokkeileen sitä. 0408329708

----------


## tv.

Hösö, lähetä  tämä  kuva Fazerille ja kysy alkavatko sponsoroimaan.

----------


## Mechz

huh huh.onpas ollut levotonta...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jeb, pari ässää vielä hihassa!

----------


## P-Joe

Pienimuotoista puhaltelua oli havaittavissa lauantai aamuna. Sunnuntai meni jo rutiinilla.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

ei saatana.....
fillarimestari,ootkos tänään kylillä?ollaan menossa ylikylän kauhukoplan kanssa jibbailemaan iltasella,jos jaksat tuu mukaan..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Vois kai mutta nyt meen kait skeittaan ja illalla pyöräileen

----------


## Hösö

jeah!11

suora o täys!!1111    :No huh!:  

Iso_*A*rchie
Paksu-*B*ertta
ja
*C*


en keksiny mitää hauskaa tuohon...    :Irvistys:

----------


## tv.

Tiizzander, mie soitan sulle ko oon lähösä illalla ajeleen jos ootta vielä liikenteessä, ehkä yheksän aikoihin.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Saako meikäki tulla??? Siis yheksän aoikoihin

----------


## tv.

mie yritän kohta lähteä töistä, perkele ko on paljon hommia   :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Soittakaa vaikka sitte ku ootte menossa fillaroimaan kylille. 0504671005 siinä se ei muuta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Teevee hö soita mulle jos oot sitä pottaa tulossaa kattoon   :Sarkastinen:  
0408329708

----------


## Mechz

olipas eilen huisaa sonkhassa   :Leveä hymy:   keli vaan oli kovin painostava..

hemmox,se oli se boxi-stepuppilinja aivan luxsus,pesukarhu tykkää   :Leveä hymy:    ja dropit oli hyiä,sen isoimman dropin alastuloa voisi hieman jatkaa eteenpäin että siihen voisi ajaa hieman kovemmalla vauhdilla,veri guud!

----------


## HemmoP

asiallista jos toimi  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Vois kato kävästä täsä joku pvä sielä rakulla pyörittään uusia kasoja? Voisko niien droppien alastuloja loiventaa, vai läsähtääpikö sitte liikaa? Sais niihin hetkisen lisää pituuttaki. 
Samoten sitä ekaa boksia vois pidentää vaikka metrillä niin ei tarttis vauhinotossa himmailla ja pääsis sen tokan poksin sitte putkeen yli? Miltä kuulostaas? Onko kuvia yhthän?

----------


## MadDog

noni! son sitte toissaki sanottu etta sommoro! ehka voivat jopa auttaa tyopaikan loytamisesa.. asiaa.. make rovaniemi kutsuu! mitessie? kimmon kans ollaa suunniteltu kaikkee pirullista :Vink:

----------


## Archie

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * jeah!11
> 
> suora o täys!!1111     
> 
> Iso_Archie
> Paksu-Bertta
> ja
> C
> ...



No puuttuuhan sulta noita kirjaimia vaikka kuinka vielä?! 

En oo muuten laskenut itse vielä, mutta tarjoan virtuaalipullakahvit sille joka laskee vaikkapa viimeiseltä viideltä sivulta "fillarimestarin" puhelinnumeron esiintymistiheyden...    :No huh!:

----------


## TheDan

En oo muuten laskenut itse vielä, mutta tarjoan virtuaalipullakahvit sille joka laskee vaikkapa viimeiseltä viideltä sivulta "fillarimestarin" puhelinnumeron esiintymistiheyden...     :No huh!:   [/QB][/QUOTE]

-neljästi. Oli tylsää. Iso latte, kiitos?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Niimpä Niin.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Archie:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  jeah!11
> 
> suora o täys!!1111      
> 
> Iso_Archie
> Paksu-Bertta
> ja
> ...



*No puuttuuhan sulta noita kirjaimia vaikka kuinka vielä?! 
*</font>[/QUOTE]kuten? no e:n vois joskus täsä hommata...ja teellä ei oo mitää väliä...

hmm...mitenhä porssentalviajokortti? pääsisköhä tuonne camp4 jotenki mukkaan...   :Leveä hymy:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Archie

The Dan-&gt; Joo, otatko sokeria?

F-mestari -&gt; okei

Hösö-&gt; Ja D, samoin T, ja se toinen E. Mutta mitäs noista. Camp4:nen on tarkoitettu ajotaidottomille keski-eurooppalaisille, jotka kuvittelee ettei talvella voi ajaa kaksivetoisella. Turistit.

----------


## HemmoP

Iso_Artturipa vois talvella tullakin opettaan meille miten ajetaan sladia ku se on hiukka hakusessa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Archie

Mitä, saako puolimiljoonaa raiskatun vanhan taksimersun sutimaan lumella?    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mut mite ois käkkärikäännökset saapilla...onnistuuko?  [img]redface.gif[/img]     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Archie

Varmaan yhtä hyvin kuin vanhoilla Citikan BX:illä...eiks niissäkin ole sama systeemi?

----------


## marco1

Fantsu sääennuste:

----------


## Mechz

hemmox,ei huono idea ollenkaan mutta mie melkein antaisin sen ekan boxsi linjan olla semmosena kun se on ja lyhentää sitä toista boxsia hieman..se on jees.
isoimman dropin alastuloa ei kannata loiventaa,pienemmille dropeille vois kai hieman jos tarvii...

----------


## tv.

Joo, mie kilautan sitte joku päivä. En tiiä tarkalleen vielä päivää.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Varmaan yhtä hyvin kuin vanhoilla Citikan BX:illä...eiks niissäkin ole sama systeemi?*



mitä toi ny meinaa??!?!   :No huh!:  

onnistuuko vai ei?

en oo vielä päässy koittaan...

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>  Varmaan yhtä hyvin kuin vanhoilla Citikan BX:illä...eiks niissäkin ole sama systeemi?*



*mitä toi ny meinaa??!?!    

onnistuuko vai ei?

en oo vielä päässy koittaan...* </font>[/QUOTE]ärtsi varmaa tarkottaa sitä ku joissai vehkehissä käkkäri oliki etupyörille... onnistuu se!! mulla ainaki on onnistunu.. jopa penkkaan sukeltaminen   :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Mitä, saako puolimiljoonaa raiskatun vanhan taksimersun sutimaan lumella?    *



onhan toi satasen vauhisaki menny nätisti kahava eellä   :Vink:

----------


## Archie

Jos Hösö ei muuten tiedä, niin suosittelen kokeilua...

...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Jos Hösö ei muuten tiedä, niin suosittelen kokeilua...
> 
> ...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.*



*ttu säkään tiä mistään mitään.. tossa saapissahan käsijarru ottaa takarenkaisiin, eikös pitäs päteä siellä raidfriillä mieluusti   :Leveä hymy:   Täälä sulle vaan naurethan

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>  Mitä, saako puolimiljoonaa raiskatun vanhan taksimersun sutimaan lumella?     *



*onhan toi satasen vauhisaki menny nätisti kahava eellä   * </font>[/QUOTE]älä ny liiottele, alkaa kohta huimaan    :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Archie

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>  Jos Hösö ei muuten tiedä, niin suosittelen kokeilua...
> 
> ...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.*



**ttu säkään tiä mistään mitään.. tossa saapissahan käsijarru ottaa takarenkaisiin, eikös pitäs päteä siellä raidfriillä mieluusti      Täälä sulle vaan naurethan* </font>[/QUOTE]Ihme asennevammoja teillä kahdella. Ahdistaako noin paljon oikeasti? Ottakaa välillä vaikka vähän lämmintä maitoa, niin ei vituta niin ankarasti tämä elämä enää.

----------


## HemmoP

joo, uskomattoman kauheita    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

maha mennee kipiäksi kun seuraa noita juttuja.....huhu,heikottaa!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Arvakkaapa mistä tulin just fillarilla? 
No tietenki oukun DH radalta Oli siistiä ajo meni iha nappiin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Jos Hösö ei muuten tiedä, niin suosittelen kokeilua...
> 
> ...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.*



tainnu jäähä teeämmä lukematta saapin testin kohalta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

aenee...

meikä pisti LessWorth tarzanin talviteloille...

iskari*T* englantiin ja etujouse*T* tampereelle...   :No huh!:  

jos vielä vaihtas napoihin laakerit ja hiois kypärästä maalit pojjes...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


ja koittas saaha tuon kingin pois ja myis vaikka rfllä sen jollekki spedelle pienellä voitolla...ei voi saatana paskempaa laakeria enää olla...

sikaki kesti huoltamatta 2v ni tuo paska kestä ees 3kk:ta...***** ihme hypetystä tommosesta paskasta...   :Vihainen:   :No huh!:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Shredd

TERVE

jeh kävinpä viikonloppuna kimmon TAKIA ajamassa vähä äkseetä ilman (edit:taka)jarrua 
---&gt;paljolla se susuki lähtis?    :Leveä hymy:  

jepjep, josko viimein kokois ittensä ja takajarrun, pääsis vkonloppuna mäkipyöräileen    :No huh!:  

ps. olipa ihkua tornion asfalttisprintissä, vaikka en pärjännykkää (TAAS) nii mm-m makiaa.
B-junnujen puolessavälissä olin, rikoin vaihekepin perkele.

joo menis tunaamaan kuplaan kansia jepjep


TERKKUJA  ISOLLE  MIKOLLE  IH IH &lt;4

----------


## HemmoP

haha jari, elä mua syytä jos nyt joudut enskamopon ostaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

huh, jariki heränny perhe-elämän keskeltä   :Leveä hymy:  


hmm..vois jatkaa tartsani purkua....

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * 
> ...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.*



joo luulo ei oo tiedon väärti.. ja ärtsin tieto ei oo minkää väärti   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

jossai 99 saapisa se tais olla ettee se käkkäri.





> Originally posted by Archie:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>  Jos Hösö ei muuten tiedä, niin suosittelen kokeilua...
> 
> ...ja kyllä, tiesin että se käsijarru vaikuttaa etupyöriin.*



**ttu säkään tiä mistään mitään.. tossa saapissahan käsijarru ottaa takarenkaisiin, eikös pitäs päteä siellä raidfriillä mieluusti        Täälä sulle vaan naurethan </font>[/QUOTE]Ihme asennevammoja teillä kahdella. Ahdistaako noin paljon oikeasti? Ottakaa välillä vaikka vähän lämmintä maitoa, niin ei vituta niin ankarasti tämä elämä enää.* </font>[/QUOTE]ei se elämä vituta vaan eräs mode ja yleensäki pk-seudun turhan tärkeät olennot   :Vihainen:   :Cool:

----------


## tv.

Lähempä poraamaan etuvaihtajaan katkennutta pulttia tuommosella verkkovirralla toimivalla iskuporakoneella   :No huh!:    Saa nähdä lähteekö henki........

----------


## Turpomies

jou maan!

Sain Vuokatissa kylymää ja nyt nenä vuotaa ja yskittää. Kele! Ja kaiken lisäksi unohdin eilen ikkinan raolleen autossa niin satoi kivasti sisälle. Penkki on puoliksi märkä kuskin puolelta. Kele! ja saa nähä toimiiko tweeteritkään enää ku niihinki meni vissiin vettä vähän.

Kuvia on aika monta mutta on niin kiirus hommissa ettei kerkee laittaa ees nettiin.(kämpillä ei oo nettiä   :Irvistys:   )

Hemmo P. ja muut. Jos ootta tänne Leville tulos niin ilmoitelkaa etukäteen. Hösöltä numbaa. Okke moooi.

***** mä inhoon räkätautia.

----------


## JukkaK

Eiku semmosta mie vaan että olisko jollain mielenkiintoa maksaa niistä songanlinkantekemispolttoöljyjä vaikka mulle?   :Sarkastinen:  
sois semmone 5 e per perse..En usko että on paljo ku aika hyvin kuitenki saatiin aikaseksi..

----------


## Jneed

> Originally posted by Valtteri:
> * "jossai 99 saapisa se tais olla ettee se käkkäri."
>  meilloli 900gls ni siinä otti eteen! niin otti mullaki ku pääsin sillä ajamaan.*



kaappilukija *reps*

----------


## Fillarimestari

Noi dh ajoni meni muute hjuvin mutta ku jalat lipes polkimilta välillä ku ajoin kivikolla ja tärisi sairaana ja jalat hyppelivät polkimilla oli siistiä   :Leveä hymy:   .

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


pesimpä sapan...


jos huomenna vaxais sen  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Lähteekö Kukkaan huomenna ajaan oukulle jos ei sada?

----------


## Ville

kakkua ja kokista kaikille, meitsi tarjoaa näin syntymäpäivänä   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Se on sitte DR myyty ja ens viikolla on alla uus rätkä    [img]smile.gif[/img]   Sukat pyörii jaloissa jumalauta     :No huh!:  

ja onneva Villelle, kohta oot aikunen.. niinku Hösö ja Archie


Ja jukalle vois porukka pistellä niitä vitosia rattorihommista.. Mie, Juho ja TV. ollaan ainaki menossa mukana, mite muut, vai lokkeilettako työ?

----------


## Archie

MadDog-&gt; Täällä palstallahan ei ole pakko olla, jos noin paljon vituttaa. Deletoidaanko tunnukset samantien, ettei vaan vahingossa tule käytyä enää täällä? Loppuu se vituttaminenkin heti?

Valtteri-&gt; Oisko kaikissa ekan sukupolven ysihunttisissa kuitenkin ollut se käsijarru etupyöriin? Siis tässä mallissa:
 
Seuraavassa sitten taisi olla taakse? Tai mistä minä tiedän, kun en ole heinäkenkä? Mitäänhän mä en tietenkään tiedä lappalaisiin verrattuna.

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   jumalauta tää alkaa oleen jo aika huvittavaa

----------


## Archie

Sanos muuta. Jaksavatkin vielä, isot miehet.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei vittuuuuuuuuu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


meizi varmaa lokkeilee songan...taas   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ei ku öö...voisi mie jukalle sitä rahhaa täsä joku pv tyrkätä...


onko joku vielä pystyssä vuokatin kämpästä?

----------


## HemmoP

joo, sehä ois kiva että suunnilleen kaikki tukis tota rojektia.. yks vitonen ei oo ku tuoppi baarissa, ei pitäs tuntua missään?

----------


## P-Joe

:Leveä hymy:  

Ei uskalla enempää virnuilla. Artturi vielä ampuu minua, kun se saa syksyllä rynnäkkökiväärin käteen.

Käytiimpä muuten Kimmon kanssa eilen turistikerroksella Oulussa ja nähtiin kun rahtilaiva veti sutia satama-altaassa. Aika siistiä.    :No huh!:

----------


## Archie

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> *Ei uskalla enempää virnuilla. Artturi vielä ampuu minua, kun se saa syksyllä rynnäkkökiväärin käteen.*



Ööh...niinpäs teen. Mistäs tämä tieto on sulle tullut?    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Archie:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by P-Joe:
> Ei uskalla enempää virnuilla. Artturi vielä ampuu minua, kun se saa syksyllä rynnäkkökiväärin käteen.*



*Ööh...niinpäs teen. Mistäs tämä tieto on sulle tullut?    * </font>[/QUOTE]katoppäkö lappalainen heinäkenkä tietää kaiken   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by P-Joe:
> Ei uskalla enempää virnuilla. Artturi vielä ampuu minua, kun se saa syksyllä rynnäkkökiväärin käteen.*



*Ööh...niinpäs teen. Mistäs tämä tieto on sulle tullut?      </font>[/QUOTE]katoppäkö lappalainen heinäkenkä tietää kaiken   * </font>[/QUOTE]ei vittuuu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

lol jopa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


jukka, pistäppä tilinumero ni makselen...

----------


## Archie

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Archie:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by P-Joe:
> Ei uskalla enempää virnuilla. Artturi vielä ampuu minua, kun se saa syksyllä rynnäkkökiväärin käteen.*



*Ööh...niinpäs teen. Mistäs tämä tieto on sulle tullut?      </font>[/QUOTE]katoppäkö lappalainen heinäkenkä tietää kaiken   * </font>[/QUOTE]No niinpä tietysti, justhan mä ite sanoin niin...    :No huh!:

----------


## P-Joe

Eikäkö, mulla kuuluu toimenkuvaan tietää näitä asioita.    :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

mie voisin kanssa lähteä siihen songan viitoseen mukaan,on kyllä sen verran magia paikka!

----------


## JukkaK

Pukakkaa tuonne niitä vitosia ja nimi perään:
800026-15087102 ja pankki oli sampo

----------


## Fillarimestari

Olipa rapasta käykä oukulla rullaileen tännään   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jahas, vettä tulee siihen malliin että ei tartte lähteä tänään metsään ajamaan. 
Eilen oli jo hiukka liukasta.

p.s. uusi tuleva xc-reitti rulx   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

marso, mistä mihin se uus reitti on tulossa? Kuinka pitkä ja kuinka tekninen?

----------


## Hösö

jeah...


vettä tuli oikee kunnolla...sapa oli sukellusvene   :Leveä hymy:  


iksarikki o nytte menossa mukana...eipä tarvi trazanilla ajella hetkeen...

----------


## Fillarimestari

HÄÄH!!!!  Onko jonnekki tulossa rata no vaude vau
Mikä rata?  

Ps. Meikän pyöräki kiiltää ku viimeistä päivää pesin sen just, Mutta nyt en alkanut maalaamaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * marso, mistä mihin se uus reitti on tulossa? Kuinka pitkä ja kuinka tekninen?*



Reitti kiertelee Oukun alueella osittain entisen  reitin osittain "uusien" polkujen kautta. Pituutta pitäisi kuulemma olla väh. 6km (eilinen variaatio oli 5.9km) ja teknisyyttä on tarpeeksi jos Iiro (reittivastaava) saa tehdä kuten haluaa (mm. reehoo -kisan viimenen mettäpätkä mukana    :Leveä hymy:     ). 
Käydään varmaan syssymmällä virittelemässä muutamaa pätkää kestävämpään & ajettavampaan kuntoon, tämähän on vasta ensi kesän kisoihin ajateltu reitti.

----------


## HemmoP

asiallista  [img]smile.gif[/img]  tuleekos tästä oikeesti vähän virallisempikin polku vai joku jäsentenvälinen  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Meitsi voi tulla kaveriksi jos on aikaa ja mahkuja jos tarttee lapio/kivikaveria..

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * asiallista   [img]smile.gif[/img]   tuleekos tästä oikeesti vähän virallisempikin polku vai joku jäsentenvälinen   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> *



Kai tämä olisi tulossa seuraavan kesän xc-mittelöihin... (eli jäsentenväliset) 
Mulla kiinnostaa kuitenkin tässä olla tekemässä tämmöistä hyvää pysyvää reittiä omaksi iloksi ja muiden harmiksi.
Niistä virallisista reiteistä en tiedä mitn.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tuleeko siis joku DH-rata? Meikä voi tulla katteleen tai auttamaan teitä.

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> Meitsi voi tulla kaveriksi jos on aikaa ja mahkuja jos tarttee lapio/kivikaveria..*



Mie oon kans mukana lapioimasa mikäli töiden ohessa ehdin.

Kävin muuten ostamassa  potan . Istuu päähän perfektisti. On se hiaano, pakko myöntää.

----------


## Mechz

Käytiin tuossa rikun kanssa hurjastelemassa    :Leveä hymy:  

huh

----------


## Fillarimestari

MIllo ja monelta ootte menossa rakenteleen rataa?

Ja SIis tuleeko siitä Downhill, Freerider, XC.?raata

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö! Luin äske tota vestari ilmoitusta ja siellä luki et niinku rovaniemeltä nimiä ja yks oli villarimestaaja tarkoitatko sillä FIllarimestaria?

----------


## marco1

-&gt;fillarimesteri

ei paniikkia pyydän, tämä on vähän pidemmän ajan rojekti eikä tänään tapahdu yhtään mitään. Tuskin huomennakaan. 
Kyse on cross-country elikäs xc-rata elikäs perinteistä maastoajoa.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

ON siis jotaki pikkusta alamäkeä ylä mäkeä ja tasasta vai? Voiko sitä tulla auttamaan teitä? sit ku ootte menossa värkkäileen

----------


## marco1

Tuollahan nuo säännöt on:
http://www.pyoraily.fi/saannot/osa_4_mtb.htm
jotain tuon tyyppistä mutta lisättynä paikallisella lisävärillä...

----------


## Fillarimestari

No huhhuh oli siinäki luettavaa
web page[/URL]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö vastaa. Ku luin tännään tota rovaniemen vestari ilmoitusta ja luin sieltä niitää rollon miehiä niin siellä luki villarimestaaja niin tarkoitatko silla muka mua?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Turpomies,

Kai sie tunnet Kallion Tapion Seinajoelta? Se tais mainostaa mulle joskus, etta silla on dh-orientoitunut tuttu Levilla. Ollaan Tapion kanssa kayty kiipeileen pk-seudulla.

Yoyo, Montrealissa ollaan. Ei nay vuoria enaa, nih! Oon tyttokaverin porukoien nurkissa. Hyvat sapuskat. Soin muuten justiin mansikoita kermalla!

Hei, arvakkaa oliko meika laihtunu nelja kiloa?   :Leveä hymy:   Voi laihuttaa, kermaperseet.   :Leveä hymy:   Enka oo varmaan ikina syony nain paljon jaateloa ku taalla.

Luonto Facta: Nain puuman maantiella toissa yona, ja kuollu haisunaata haisee maailman pahimmalle. Oon nyt nahany: tusinan mustakarhua ja pari grizzlya, hylykeen, miekkavallaita, maaoravan, chipmunkin (jokumikalie), kotkia, joista yks pyyvysti kalan, meduusan, marmotin (ei takki, vaan elukka), puffalon, kojootin, haisunaadan ja puuman. Ei tartte lahtee elaintarhaan.

Ei voi muuta ku onnitella Maddogia onnistuneesta Tanskan keikasta! Onnistunu siina mielessa, etta paasit sielta poijes.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Mie tuun jouluksi kottiin, ei nyt paase Noriaan. Katellaan kevaampana? Siisti homma, eipa vissiin!1 

Mika mopedi sille Kimolle tulee?

----------


## HemmoP

janneki pisti rätkän myynthin 
http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=134075

näyttääpi enskakulttuuri kadonneen taas meän piireistä, ehkä taas parin vuojen päästä ostellaan montturätkiä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

pillarimestari..sinne o monta kk:ta aikaa..elä ny ressaa...


make--&gt; kuulostaa aika vitun siistiltä! ooksie kuvaillu lissää?
ja miten sen veidin kans kävi? saikko nimmaria?   :Leveä hymy:  


tjooh, kakka saatin toimiin...nyt voi lähteä huojentuneena ylläkselle..

----------


## HemmoP

btw. Piteån jäsentenvälisistä kuvia.. Siel on Jarnollekkin se musta    :Vink:  

Ja jumalauta mikä turbo siinä 142:ssa on, luulis kerkiävän    :Leveä hymy:  

http://race.ulkhyvlers.net/dragrace/Pite/040529-EDPS/

ja monican kone tais mennä hiukka epäkuntoon   :Leveä hymy:  
http://race.ulkhyvlers.net/monika_oberg.jpg

[ 05.08.2004, 11:20: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Hösö! Luin äske tota vestari ilmoitusta ja siellä luki et niinku rovaniemeltä nimiä ja yks oli villarimestaaja tarkoitatko sillä FIllarimestaria?*



juuh...


***** mitä säätöä kakan kans...

tule tule miksei se tule...

----------


## PeeTee

Tuleekos hemmolle ihan katumopo vai uusi "DR"?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jaa.a että oieen minut pyyetty ajaan!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Pittääpi vissiin tulla.
Kuulunko mäki tohon KAupungin jengiin?

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

eipä sillä oo mittää väliä mihi kuulut...


ota iha rauhassa...kaikki menee hyvi...kait   :Leveä hymy:  


pete, kai sille joku kyykkymopo tullee...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juups. Jaa.a 4.9.04 mistä ne alkaaa ne vestarit ku ei tossa sun ilmoituksessa kait lukenut hösö.

----------


## Mechz

pillarimestari,älä sätki nuin paljon   :Leveä hymy:  
ihan rauhassa!

tänään mie ainaskin aijon mennä iltasella ajelemaan kevyesti jonnekkin päin kaupunkia ja jos jaksat niin tule mukaan...
ei pysty oikein hurjastelemaan nyt ku sääressä on pari polkimen piikin reikää,huh

----------


## Hösö

Tämä viesti on lähetetty kakasta...Tuleekohan perille?   :Leveä hymy:   ylläs rulex

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * tänään mie ainaskin aijon mennä iltasella ajelemaan kevyesti jonnekkin päin kaupunkia ja jos jaksat niin tule mukaan...
> ei pysty oikein hurjastelemaan nyt ku sääressä on pari polkimen piikin reikää,huh*



Sanoppa tarkoittaako sana "iltasella" mitä aikaa illasta?

onko se mahdollisesti klo 18-20 vai 21.00-&gt;  :confused:

----------


## marco1

uiddu, Oikaraisen tiellä ja Kuusamontiellä kivasti tietöitä ja melkoisia pätkiä tänään vielä soralla. Suit you sir, oooh suit you sir!
Mitäs tuli lähdettyä hinuuttamaan maantiekoneella voisi joku todeta mutta pitihän sitä päästä taas lossin kyytiin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hoso, kuvija on otettu kolomattasataa - dialle. Noi kuvat mita on netissa tuli paperikuvien matkassa. Diaa tuskin paasee skannaan missaan...
Mut jou! Mites Taretsu on pelannu? Parempi ku GeiTee?

Ajeli tuossa pihatiella pari spedea tanaan. Vois liittya seuraan joku paiva! Vois kertoo niille totuuksia Rollosta ja tarinoia Rollon tarunomaisesta kunkusta, Hososta.   :Leveä hymy:  

En mie nahany sita Weidia.   :Irvistys:   Nain mie Randy Spanglerin, silta terkkuja!

----------


## PeeTee

Onpa volovo ahminu julmetun kokosen turbon sisuksiinsa..

----------


## Hösö

Oha tuo tarezani jotenki pelannu.,..Nyt son tosin lomalla ku mie oom täälä ylläksellä...

----------


## HemmoP

jaha, lähtispä sinetöimään kaupat ja ajaan uutta ärrää..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kyllä se vaan niin on että melkein henki lähti   :Leveä hymy:  

Droppasin eilen oukun viimisestä dropista siitä trukkilavalta suoraan puskaan   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

*TUHANNES VIESTI!!111*  :Leveä hymy:  


make, mistä mailiosotteesta sinut saa kiinni? o asiaa...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * Tämä viesti on lähetetty kakasta...Tuleekohan perille?      ylläs rulex*



no eipä vähä rulex tuo kakka...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

jätkä on niinq nyt DIGI-HÖSÖ

----------


## Hösö

no eipä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

kaikkia se tyhymyys teettää   :Leveä hymy:   ens viikolla pitäs olla omana jo  [img]smile.gif[/img] )))

----------


## Hösö

no haista paska!111   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


komia laite!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro meikä on kovis   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

joo, se siitä.. ei tullu kauppoja    :Vihainen:     [img]redface.gif[/img]     :Vihainen:  

***** mikä sutkipulukkinen se äijjä oli    :Vihainen:  

joo, lähtis ottaan keittoa pohjoseen    :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No mika tuli, pienokainen??

Hoso: msiivola@cc.hut.fi, ja jos haluat saaha ne Rissen Ruunut, nii selevita ensin ite, etta mista niita saa Montrealin aluuelta kautta tilaamalla muualta. Mie oon nyt taalla jonku aikaa. Joku osoke kautta numero ois ainaki paikallaan. Mie en valttamatta pysty kautta jaksa alkaa selvittaan.

Tsau

----------


## Hösö

Mie pistän make sulle infoa täsä joku pw...Mut ei koske ruunuja...  Olipa hyvää tuo -hZö-ne...Ei kato mitään peruskozone roskaa.....   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

MIssä meinaae ajaa ku oukku mennöö kiinni?

----------


## tv.

Mitäs tämä -hZö-ne sisältää?    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tv kiitoksia siitä ohjeesta siitä ku mulla heilu se keula siinä. Kokeilin tänään sitä mitä sanoit ja se toimi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Hyvä, minustaki oli kerranki jotain hyötyä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

-hZö-ne

eli pitsa missä salatti ja ressinkiä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


tommi, jätkästä tulee kohta iha uskomaton kuru   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


juhani, syväsenvaara...se o mahtava paikka ajjaa! kesällä tuli vaan kerran käytyä sielä   :Irvistys:   harmi..on se nii mukava mesta!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Vitsiku syväseen on matkaa aika paljon jos fillarilla aikoo!
Pitää kait pyytää isää viemään joku päivä sinne!
Pitääkö siel kiikkua ylös?

----------


## Ville

Pitää, ellei isi kanna    :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Huhhuh, kävin taas polokemasa vähän: Lapinrinne-Oukku-Syvänen-Lapinrinne. Pyörä paranee kokoajan.

Hokasin että etujarrulevy on aivan vähän kiero, siksi laahaa. Mitenkä nuo jarrupalat saa keskitettyä? Näyttää että vasen pala on reilusti irti levystä, mutta oikea pala on melkein kokoajan kiinni levyssä.

----------


## tv.

Voi ***** meni hermot, siinäpä laahatkoon    :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:   :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro ostakaa poro   :Leveä hymy:    Lähteekö kukaan huomenna syväseen ajana täältä kaupungista? Jos lähtee nii saako kyytiä sinne? Ku isä lähteee jyväskylään niin ei oo meillä sit autoa  [img]smile.gif[/img]    :confused:

----------


## Roogeri

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Voi ***** meni hermot, siinäpä laahatkoon      *



Mikä pöörä telekkarila o nykyää   :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Tämä mulla vielä on, tosin siihen on tullu pari "pientä" päivitystä:

-Shiver SC ´02
-HFX-Mag HD 8"
-Mavic 721 + Hope Bulb
-sikaleekeri

EDIT:
Kävimpä ekan kerran ajamassa ff-Lazer päässä. Täytyy sanoa että OLIPA MAHTAVAN KREISIÄ   :No huh!:   :Cool:   . Tuommosta juurakko-/kivipolkua ajoin noin 1.5 km loivaan alamäkeen. Oli sen verran turvallinen olo ettei tarvinu paljoa jarruun koskea. 

Sen mie vaan sanon että kohta on takakiekko mutkalla. Toivottavasti se kestää, muuten menee taas muutama satanen ko pitää ostaa uusia osia   :Irvistys: 

[ 07.08.2004, 22:36: Viestiä muokkasi: tv. ]

----------


## JukkaK

oltiimpa Levillä, rata on aika huhhuh.. kestää n.2-3min ja kokoajan mennään ihan vitun täysiä    :No huh!:   Meikällä lähti Mobster vanteelta yhen permin jäläkeen   :Leveä hymy:   Tuli kylkeenki reikä ku se leikkaantu johonki vitun kiveen.. näyttäs pitävän vähän kovempia paineita siinä    :Sarkastinen:   no olihan sillä ajettukki jo vissiin päivä    :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:  

koht puolee vois alkaa heittojen suunnittelu, pitäähän ny pari messiläpattia olla sielätäälä   :Leveä hymy:  

-Hemmo

----------


## JukkaK

unehtu viel.. 
*huomenna kaikki oukulle.. hissit viimestä päivää auki  * 

mie, juho, tv? ja tiitsa ollaan ainakin menossa

lippu on sit se 7e, HALAPA!1

----------


## Fillarimestari

Perse ku ei oo rahaa nyt just. Porukka lähti tikkakoskelle ja en saa mistään rahaa   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

Tarviiko taluttaa...   :Leveä hymy:   no ei ku sielä o gondoli...   :Leveä hymy:  
tommi,net 2 pulttia siinä satulan päällä...Ne vähä auki ja painelet kahvaa ja kii ne pultit..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oli siistiä vettää tännään viimestä päivää oukulla vuonna 2004. Meni vaan jalat paskaksi ku talutin pyörää 4kertaa ylös vai oliko se 3 kertaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Nonni, eka kerta Oukulla tänään. 
Päivän saldoa:
-2 kaatumista
-ruhjeita vasempaan kyynärpäähän
-naarmuja etukiekkoon ja Shiveriin
-molemmat renkaat puhki
-sain 2 Fazerina-patukkaa yhen hinnalla

Tästä on hyvä jatkaa kohti syksyn rientoja.

----------


## JukkaK

oli kyllä luxus päätöstilaisuus, vaikka mua ja Tiitsaa hiukan puhalluttiki..olo helpottaa kun pääsee taas ouluun    :Sarkastinen:  

Oukun hissit pyörii sit seuraavan kerran ens kesänä jos ei saaha jotain talvidiiliä..

-Hemmo

----------


## JukkaK

ainiin, ajettiin nochaindhdualtripleä dh radalla.. pitää vähän hioa ohituspaikkoja ku käyp rata ahtaaksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hyvä että ees jotkut ovat päässeet ajamaan tänään... Puhalluttaa.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TheDan

"Mun omat sivut: www.Fillarijuhani.cjb.net"

-Hienot sivut fillarimestarilla. Ajat spessulla ja kotisivuilla vain konan kuvia? shame on you!!!!
 :Leveä hymy:  

p.s. Olin muuten viides kävijä, tai käviä, kuten sivuilla kerrotaan...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hoso, yritin panna sulle mailia, mutta ei tunnu luukku ottavan niita vastaan... Mika se sun hotmailiossu oli?

Ei uutta talta mantereelta. Perjantaina otettiin vahan snapsia, ja lauantaina piti sitten rapulassa edustaa tutun haissa.

Kohta syodaan taas!!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

:No huh!:   Lukekaa  täältä  toinen postaus

----------


## Fillarimestari

No hyvä että siellä on käyny porukkaa.
VOi kyllä laittaa uusien hardrockien kuvia ja vaikka bighitin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

make, m_nevalainen@hotmail.com

heitä tuone viestiä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


luukku o ummessa ku migu pisti sinne hädlin räjäytys kuvat  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Turpomiehen ottamina muutama kuva Levin radasta.. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

----------


## Hösö

gagi ku ovroudi o nuri...

mulla ois nytte hädli manuskat, ja aattelin sinne uppia ne ni kaikki halukkaat pääsis lukeen sitä sieltä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Senior T

Hösö Park Toolin spa-2 avaimella hadley napa aukeaa. Vaatii pientä viilausta jos haluaa kiristää laakereita kun akseli on kiinni.

----------


## Fillarimestari

KAupungille pyöräileen kohta
15.00 Kaupungille fillarilla----&gt;

----------


## Turpomies

Joo Kyllä mä sen Tapion tunnen. Seinäjoelta sekin kotoisin...

Hzö kävin tänään ylläksellä, mutta en ehtiny tulla moikkaan ku oli niin kiirus.

Ehkä ens kerralla. LEVI REEHOORATARULEZ!!!!
***** siitä tulee  H I E N O 111!!!!
ku saa ne hypyt kuntoon niin ei helevetti on kyllä niin vauhdikas ja upia rata että ei mitään rajaa!

Heh! vedin Lauantaina sitten kalsarikoomat ku ei ollu muutakaan tekemistä.

----------


## tv.

Voi juma että on olkapäiden lihakset kipeänä eilisestä. DH onki rankempaa mitä olen kuvitellu. Enkä mie ees eilen ajanu niin lujaa kun muut.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Senior T:
> * Hösö Park Toolin spa-2 avaimella hadley napa aukeaa. Vaatii pientä viilausta jos haluaa kiristää laakereita kun akseli on kiinni.*



jeah...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Noo.o ketäs täällä näin myöhään viellä on   :Leveä hymy:  
Ainaki mie ja sie

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,päk tu skuul....olipa hurjaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

turboman-&gt;et sitte vastannu yölä?!?!   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Joo en yleensä vastaa arkisin kello 1 yöllä    [img]tongue.gif[/img] 
Mä oon työssäkäyvä ihminen ja aamulla pitää herätä.

Näyttää nyt rahatilanne niin heikolta että en tiiä pääsenkö Tahkolle.   :Irvistys:

----------


## tv.

Nonni, nyt on takakiekkoki suoristettu. Laitoin 2.3 Gazzan eturenkaaksi, illalla pitää kattoa mitä laitan taakse. Ja sitte eiku ajamaan taas    :Cool:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro

Mulla pöllitiin vanha mese osote ja uus on nyt jupe_moilanen@hotmail.com

ps. Lähteekö joku jippaileen kylille tänään

----------


## Mechz

jees....ollaan juhon kanssa menosaa 4-5 aikana jibbailemaan,soita pillarimestari mulle vaikka noihin aikoihin

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joo mie soitan jos en oo skeittamaan ehtinyt häipyä.

----------


## Fillarimestari

OLi siistiä vettää kaupungilla pyörällä tännää!!

----------


## Fillarimestari

MIksi täällä ei puhu kukaan?

----------


## Hösö

olipa kalliit rossipäntsit   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   27$   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ja roilii paita 35$   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Poh.

----------


## Mechz

sanos jo muuta      :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Terve.

Tulkaahan taas ajamaan Leville jotka kerkee lauantaina, tai sunnuntaina.

Toivotaan, että säät sallii hissin pyörimisen.

ÖsÖ!onko suunnitelmia viikonlopulle? Töitä?

----------


## Hösö

Töitä...ke iltana roi....To ja pe rollossa...La pv takas ylläx...Töitä...

----------


## tv.

OUJJEAH!!!!!   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  
 
Tuommoset mustilla lukkorenkailla, aivan loistavat!

----------


## Mechz

tälleen se sitten menee....    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Ville.

Joskus päivällä olisin menossa. 12 maissa varmaan. Pitää kaivaa sielä paria paikkaa ensin.

----------


## Ville

Turpomäni! Mites, mihin aikaa ootte menossa ajamaan ja mitä liput kustantaa? mietin että jos tulis täältä muoniosta vähän tenseä kokeileen lisää sinne?!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oisko kellään jotaki vanhaa fillaria myytävänä Joku dirtti tai mtb pyörä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mita, onko siina jottain vikkaa jo...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Mita, onko siina jottain vikkaa jo...*



ei kai dominassa oo muuta ko vikaa...   :Leveä hymy:  

vitun komiahan tuosta tuli...Pajotitko romoilla vai xtrllä...Ei oo kakessa nii hyvä näyttö et näkis....  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

romoilla pistin nippuun, tossa mrp:ssä sattu olleen sama jako ni natsas just.. ***** tuo fift element on aika mielenkiintonen, pitää varmaan enstöikseen purkaa, huoltaa ja hommata uus jousi siihen. Heitin summissa hyllystä foxin 500sen siihe ja se on löysä jopa Juhon painon alla. Ja se pumppu siihen iskariin..

Ei ole pitkä, ei ole tankki, ei ole huono  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

mut ny loppuu pyörähommat hetkeksi, pitää käyä kirjottaan velkakirja   :Irvistys:

----------


## JukkaK

voe jumalauta.. vois olla sairaana toisenki viikon     :Sarkastinen:  

agentti soitteli tahkolta.. radalla oli kuulemma pari kiveä     :Leveä hymy:  

tosa pari kuvaa meitsin "uuesta" Dominatraxista    :Sarkastinen:  
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343 
(Makelle speziaal dänks  [img]smile.gif[/img]  )

-Hemmo

----------


## PeeTee

Mahotonta meininkiä täällä!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * mut ny loppuu pyörähommat hetkeksi, pitää käyä kirjottaan velkakirja   *



velan jälkee ne pyörähommat vasta alkaa   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

no ny se o tallissa    :No huh!:   ***** että kulukeeeeee   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

palijo???   :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

mittari ei näytä ku 299, kiekat kyllä nousee..

----------


## Hösö

hä!!?!!   :No huh!:  


ooksie muka ajanu nui kovvaa...varo ettei palstapolisi anna sakkoja   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

no vitun torvi! en tietenkään, ku entinen omistaja kerto!!!!1

----------


## Miqu

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> ****** tuo fift element on aika mielenkiintonen, pitää varmaan enstöikseen purkaa, huoltaa ja hommata uus jousi siihen. Heitin summissa hyllystä foxin 500sen siihe ja se on löysä jopa Juhon painon alla. Ja se pumppu siihen iskariin..
> 
> Ei ole pitkä, ei ole tankki, ei ole huono   [img]smile.gif[/img]*



Kannattaa testailla fiftaria eri paineilla, loppupään vaimennuksilla ja ilmasäiliön tilavuuksilla, kyllä tuon #500 jousen pitäis riittää aika painavallekin. V10:n linkuille on ominaista että sägiä on reippaasti, eikä sitä taida saada jäykälläkään jousella pieneksi. Ja jos sägiä yrittää pienentää, menee
linkkuilla saadut edut haaskuuseen (mm poljettavuus ja herkkyys). Tuo perä on kyllä ihan omaa luokkaansa verrattuna muihin ratkaisuihin. Vähän elottoman tuntuinen, mutta seuraa hienosti maastoa, takarengas nousee hienosti isompienkin kivien ja röykkyjen yli. 

Omassa 'Kybässä on #400 jousi ja elopainoa itselläni on 77Kg (+ajokamat) ja itse ainakin olen tuolla jousella löytänyt hyvät säädöt nopeaan DH-ajoon. #450 ti-jousi on tilauksessa freeajoon, mutta voi olla että säädöilläkin sais fiftarin pelittämään tohon tarkotukseen. Kovat paineet tosin syö helposti herkkyyden. Toisaalta hiukan jäykempi jousi olis paikallaan ettei tartte kovilla paineilla ja vaimennuksilla rääkätä iskaria vaan ois jousi hiukan jelppimässä droppaillessa. Tommosia perstuntumia tältä kesältä meitsillä ainakin on 
'Kybästä.

Ei ole huono ei   [img]smile.gif[/img]      

Ainoat huono puoli mielestäni tossa raamissa on että keskiö kulkee aika hemmetin alhaalla, rockringi on aika kovilla ja kammet kolisee melko helposti kiviin.

----------


## Hösö

eli son raiskattu paska   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by Miqu:
> *Kannattaa testailla fiftaria eri paineilla, loppupään vaimennuksilla ja ilmasäiliön tilavuuksilla ...jne*



Juu, mie kokkeilinki sillon sun V10 siel Vuokatissa.. Ja pohiskelin vaan että kait nuo jouset on sitten vertailukelpoiset toistensa kanssa.. Nooh, pitää varmaan väsätä se 450 jousi tuohon ja hommata se pumppu, iskarissa ei ainakaan paineita ollu sisällä yhtään. Ja huoltoon se menee kuitenki kuhan saa aikaan kaivaa jakoavaimen pakista.. 

Eikhän tässä josaki vaiheessa saa testituloksiakin aikaan.. Foxin jouset muuten menee sit 5th elementtiin, pohjaamiskumi vaan kanittaa hieman.

----------


## JukkaK

tosa o ny sit pari kuvvaa käkättimestä
http://offroad.sevennet.net/album153

----------


## MakeM

Jukka, hieno pöörä!   :Vink:  

Hösö, eikös sulla oo ne roachin polkkarit onko meka kuumat ? Entä pysyykö paikollaan ? Jäykistääkö koko jalan et polkeminen o mahotonta ?

Ku aattelin tilailla noi DH mallit tai sitten ostan 661:n pelkät polvikupit Miettistyyliin...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko kellään myytävänä hyvää käytettyä pöörää?

----------


## JukkaK

Juhani, minkä hintasta?

----------


## marco1

-&gt; ja ennen kaikkea minkä kokoista    :Vink:  


Höh, Kimmo osti mopon talveksi. Kai se on sitä pizneztä...
  :confused:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Myyjä saa esittää hinnan no 500 se ei saa ylittää vissiinkään   :Leveä hymy:    Koko vois olla joku 16 vähä yli

----------


## Ville

Olipas levillä kivaa, tensekin sai kyytiä ekaa kertaa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Meikä kyllä tekee jos saan uuen pyörän niin teen vanhasta rungosta tollasen talvin pyörän siis sukset alle   :Leveä hymy:    Onkohan semmosella vaikeeta laskea

----------


## Fillarimestari

Talvella ku käyn ylläksellä niin lasken sillä siellä   :Leveä hymy:    siistiä tullee   :Leveä hymy:  

ps. Oliko niitä pyöriä myynnissä siis käytettyjä
Hinta ei sais kovin paljon ylittää 200

----------


## Mechz

fillarimestari,mulla olisi tuossa hitsattu trek bruiser onen runko,sen saisit halvalla..
sitten ostat vielä jostakin jonku keulan siihen niin vot!

----------


## Ville

Siihen sitte vielä vaan jäykkäkeula niinku kovilla-pojilla niin ei tuu kalliiksi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Multa huippukeula 20e    :No huh!:   :No huh!:    (kotisivulla kuva). Ei oo hinnalla pilattu eikä toimi talvella.    :Leveä hymy:  

Lisäksi olisyhet perus-V-jarrulänget, joihin vois kaittaa jotku jarrupalat mukaan, öpaut 7e.

Eli keula + v-jarrulänget + jarrupalat yhteensä vain 27e!!1!1111   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiizsa monellä myisit sen rungon

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ois kiva kooa oma pyörä   :Leveä hymy:    Melekonen kokemus ois mulle. Menisin varmaan tiitsan talliin joku päivä tiitsan kaa kokoamaan mun fillaria   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa ja tommi mikä oli tejä mese osotteet

----------


## JukkaK

agentti 69 viestittää tahkolta jokusen kuvatuksen.. rata on kuulemma mallia "luxus"    :Leveä hymy:  

"juuri, päälleen, kivi, päälleen.. jne"

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album154

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tere,

Kimmolla alkaa oleen nuita kakspyorasia joka lahtoon. Vain kaksi rengasta - mutta monta pyoraa.   :Leveä hymy:   Onnittelut!

Meika suunnittelee reissua Mt. Bromontiin ens viikolla! Ei tartte ku 45 minsaa ajella Montrealista. Siella on 12 dh-trailia, helposta vaikiaan.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Loytyy vissiin tosi hooseeta kamaa kans.

UIUIUIUIUI!!1 Kohta paasee ajaan!!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Huamenta kaikki Fillari pojat ja miehet ja tytöt ja naiset   :Leveä hymy:  

Tiita---&gt; Monellako Eerolla myisit sun trekin voisin katos ostaa? Ja minkä kokonen se on?
Tuleeko mittään muuta mukaan ku pelkkä runko?
Tuleeko edes ohajus tankoa?

----------


## Mechz

pitää kattoa mitä kaikkea roipetta tuolta tallista löytyy....sen rungon vosin vaikka 40-50€
myyä.se on 16 tuumanen.sitten ostat tommilta sen keulan vielä niin eiköhän siitä jotain saada    :Leveä hymy:  

EI MIKÄÄN TIITA VAAN TIITZA!!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joo-o aika halvalla myisit ton rungon ja sit ostaisin tommilta keulan ja v-jarrun ja omasta vanhasta loput puuttuvat   :Leveä hymy:  

Tiitsa Mulla tuli kirjoitus virhe tossa ku kirjoitin "tiita"

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa jos ostan sulta sen niin voikko auttaa sit kokoamisessa?

----------


## Hösö

juhani, kyseleppä tuolta hemmop:tä/jukkak:lta pyörää kans... varmaa löytys vaikka minkälainen vekotin alle   :Leveä hymy:  


***** tuo kimmo rrä o makia!!11111   :No huh!:  


laskeskelin tuosa itelle auton....73550e   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   saappi 9-5 vakoni 3l v6 kiisseli   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei ***** tuota smkisarataa...   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko Hemmolla tai Jukalla pöörää myytävänä?
Äiti sano että hinta ei saa ylittää 200€ paljon.

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by MakeM:
> * Jukka, hieno pöörä!    
> 
> Hösö, eikös sulla oo ne roachin polkkarit onko meka kuumat ? Entä pysyykö paikollaan ? Jäykistääkö koko jalan et polkeminen o mahotonta ?
> 
> Ku aattelin tilailla noi DH mallit tai sitten ostan 661:n pelkät polvikupit Miettistyyliin...*



Whi#¤% hösö, ei tarvi vastailla    :Vink:  
Tilasin sit kummatki!

Peelo meininki jatkukoon    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hö, sori make!!11


nii eli kerron inffoa!

osta ne mikkä timolla on eli FR malli! keveempi, henggitävämpi, istuu yhtä hyvin!

EI VALU! ainakaa nut dh:t...timo tais samaa sanoa...

mie tunetan omat dh:t semifr malliksi...revin verkon pois ja veän uuet kiristys remmit ni o pro...

mut hyvät syndit on! suojaa iha homona...voi hakata pesismaililla ja ei natsaa,ryöstä tai jaa'a...   :No huh!:   :Vihainen:   :Cool:

----------


## tv.

Jollaki nimeltämainitsemattomalla henkilöllä on 7000 viestiä    :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

No kappas...nii onkii   :Leveä hymy:  


tää on 7002   :Leveä hymy:  

teen lohipiirakkaa ku on niin tylsää

----------


## tv.

HYI, lohipiirakkaa, meikä ei tykkää kalasta   :Sarkastinen:  

Se on pojat nyt semmonen homma että  *Hösö on suurtietäjä*  :No huh!:    ja sen juttuja parempi uskoa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa! Voitko auttaa mua sit kokoamisessa siinä trekissä

----------


## Ville

Oli hauskaa levillä, saatiin jotain aikaseksi sen kivikon kanssakin!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

muutama kuva leviltä

----------


## tv.

Hienon näköistä, toivottavasti pääsee syksyn aikana mökkeilemään Leville. Meettekö te gondolihissillä ylös ja paljonko maksaa?

----------


## HemmoP

kiitoks tuomo ja ville ku kävittä lapioomassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Voi sitä mutkaa fiksata smoothimmaksi vielki jos tuntuu että tökkii..

tulipa ajettua viikonloppuna rätkällä, uskaltaa ajaa jo kaasu pohjassa    :No huh!:   muuten olo on yhä ku kuolleella kalalla   :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jaajaa vai semmosta   :Leveä hymy:   se on

----------


## Hösö

jaha, vai kaasupohjassa   :Leveä hymy:  

2pv ennää ja pois täältä!!11   :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

Juhani-&gt;en suosittele kyllä minkään hitsatun rungon ostamista...Mieti nyt itekki...Se runko on menny POIKKI!!1 ei välttämättä kestä enää yhtään mitään.

Kannattaa panostaa vähän isompi summa vaikka ens kesän alussa uuteen pyörään...Tai vaikka runkoon ja keulaan...

Ja tää mekavinkki oli ilmanen!

----------


## Hösö

*PSYSI* nyt "natsas"   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


www.btosports.com


toimittaa suomeen jne...suht halpaa...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


täsä vois alkaa tillaileen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   sit ku o rahhaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jeah, linnut laulo et tf:ltä tullu kotio airmailpaketti...


joko aletaa lyömää vetoa et kui pitkää 888 o tampereella?    :Leveä hymy:    samaan aikaa ne lähti    :Leveä hymy:    ja marsulle ei tarvis tehä muuta ko avata ja vaihtaa liukuholkit...

mie sanon että en saa sitä enne syyskuu loppua    :Irvistys:  


vituttaa jo valmiiksi...    :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa! Oon kysynyt pari kertaa mutta et oo vieläkään vastannu.
Voitko autaaa sit Ku se runko sulla on valmis niin voikko auttaa kokoamisessa vaikka sun tallissa?

----------


## tv.

Kyllä meikä oli kingi tänään Prismassa, voitin Pajatsosta päävoiton 20e   :No huh!:   . Pikkupojat katteli takana ja olivat ihmeissään   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas jahas mikä Onnen Onni

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hoso, lonkkaseeko tirplakasi vai mika sille tuli?

Nayttaa aika hipolta tuo Levi.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Muistakaa teha yks stepuppi ihan kaikkien kiusaksi!

Ei muuta. Jarnolle terveisia!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa, tossa hösön kaa juteltiin mesessä ja päätin että en osta sitä trekkiä koska se ei kestä kummiskaa droppailua ja hyppyä.

----------


## tv.

No onhan se ny perkele ko meikä ei pääse ircnetissä #stupidos-kannulle   :Vihainen:  


—› can't join #stupidos (requires key (+k))
—› press (Control+F2) to retry!

----------


## Hösö

Make-&gt;väljä paska se on...Kai ne tampereella sen korjaa...ehkä...Ens vuodeksi... Mikset sie vastaa mailiin?

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.ffreerideg.org/index.php?...r&filecatid=27

tossa on leffa meän viimekeväisestä Kilpisen reissusta  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tuli hiukka ikävä jo talvee    :Sarkastinen:   ...taas...

----------


## Mechz

ei sitten,mie teen siitä itelle sinkulan ja dirty pyörän kuhan kerkiän...pääsee taas hyppimään jäykällä   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Sanoin isälle tänään että sulla on menny se poikki ja aijot hitsata sen niin se sano että kyllä se ehkä kestäis mutta se on vaikea saaha suoraan hitsattua, sillä pitää sitte ajaa vinossa.

----------


## tv.

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   Tiitti, osta keula halvalla    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Perttianneli tulis jo talvi että pääsis ajaan Rattikelkalla oukulle ja toho lähelle.
Mä ootan winteriä

----------


## tv.

Hmm......

vois muuten kaivaa Stigan varastosta ja alkaa talvella laskemaan vaikka Rokella fullfeissi päässä   :Leveä hymy:   kyllähän nuita laskupaikkoja on kaupunki täynnä.

----------


## Ville

äh, pojillekki vaan scootit alle ja oukulle!

----------


## marco1

Arvoitus: jos kaksi pyöräilijää ajaa maantiellä keskinopeudella 26km ja alkaa sataa vettä kaatamalla niin kuinka paljon keskinopeus nousee ennen sateen loppumista 15km päässä?
 :Cool:   &lt;- näitä ei tarvittu eilen

----------


## HemmoP

marco, oletko Iiron kans jubaillu xc-radasta? Eilen oli aika visiot kun pohdittiin mahdollista SM-rataa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tulis kyl aika hieno ja ainutlaatunen Suomen hiekkateihin verrattuna.. Homma ny on vielä mietinnän asteella, mutta suunnilleen jo suunnittelimma sen ääriviivat   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * marco, oletko Iiron kans jubaillu xc-radasta? Eilen oli aika visiot kun pohdittiin mahdollista SM-rataa   [img]smile.gif[/img]   *



Oon pari kertaa käynyt kiskomassa sen versio 0.00001:sen. Minusta se on ihan oiva (alkunousut ovat sopivan masentavia) mutta en usko että sitä loppua voi vetää sen DH:n vikan mettäpätkän kautta? Toisaalta se tiepohja hyppyreille on perssiistä ja samaten se perinteinen kierto sieltä hyppyrin alastulorinteen kautta huoltokoppien välistä.
Jos DH-lopetus tulee niin ei se multa ole pois, siitä vaan     :Leveä hymy:  

Jkv. pitänee kuitenkin korjata/ehjätä/paikata sitä rataa muutamasta kohdasta että se kestää ajettavana koko syksyn/kesän eikä levene liikaa.

----------


## HemmoP

Miksei vois vetää?? eihän se oo ees vaikia paikka se dh-radan loppu? Just Iiron kans pohimma sitä, että vois senthän SM-kisoissa olla jotain haastettakin eikä pelkkää pururataa.. Muutenki siihen rataan tulis pieni koukkaus, kun Totolta tultas polokua pitkin takasin koulurinthessen ja siittä sitten rinne ylös ja siirtymää pitkin takas Totolle.. jne..

semmottiis, kato voi niitä eroja tehä ajotaijoillaki   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Miksei vois vetää?? eihän se oo ees vaikia paikka se dh-radan loppu?*



Olin kuvaamassa niitä PSM-kisoja ja sille porukalle se on ihan liian vaikea... se lyhyt jyrkkä pätkä kuntopolulla tuotti vaikeuksia monelle! Kai kansallisen tason kuskit on parempia?
Kannattanee käydä kiskomassa rata xc-pyörällä niin tulee vähän perspektiiviä.

Mutta kuten sanottu, ei se ole minulta pois vaikka tulisi mistä alas, tulen mukaan hommiin anyway.

----------


## HemmoP

no on sitä xc-pyörälläki kihinutettu joskus innoissaan mäkiä alaski, ei se siittä oo kiinni..
 Mutta tosiaan voihan se olla että tason nosto tommoselle tasolle on aika iso harppaus, veikkaan että suurin osa xc-porukasta kuitenkin ajaa pelkkää kuntoreeniä eikä paljoa tekniikkaa harjottele.. tuleekohan ruumiita   :Leveä hymy:  

Kattelemma mitä se Iiro on mieltä, voi olla että meikä innostu vähä liikaa sen haastavuuden suhteen    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jeah...


kohta rolloo...

ennää 9h ja 20min!!11

----------


## Fillarimestari

"äh, pojillekki vaan scootit alle ja oukulle!"

Häh mä en tajua Ville

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * jeah...
> 
> 
> kohta rolloo...
> 
> ennää 9h ja 20min!!11*



mie en ala laskeen viela tunteja. aamukamman vois hommata   :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

5h 15min

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jepa jee.

Vielä muutama kuukausi niin pääsee oukulle laskeen Rattikelkka "dh:ta"
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Ville varmaan tarkotti tuommosta

----------


## Hösö

3h vielä...  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

Vielä reilu tunti...

----------


## Ville

kyll juu
  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

No mutta eikö nuo maksa mansikoita??? LAittaa pyörään sukset alle ja oukulle   :Leveä hymy:    Meen silti stigalla ainaki muutaman kerran

----------


## HemmoP

Markoolio -&gt; onko teikällä jotain ilmapunppua niin voisin hiukka testata tota 5th linimenttiä huomenna tai joskus?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko jollaki kokonaista pyörä pakettia myytävänä?
Hintaa sais olla enintään 200€.
Koko vois olla 16-17

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Markoolio -&gt; onko teikällä jotain ilmapunppua niin voisin hiukka testata tota 5th linimenttiä huomenna tai joskus?*



O, 2. Normaali Fox you:n 0-300psi pumppu. Sitten on tuommoinen ilman mittaria:

----------


## HemmoP

no hei tuuppa käväseen lenkillä Nivavaarassa huomenna  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tai voin mää koukata sulta lainhan sitä jos lainaat sitä etes..? Sitä mittariversiota tartten, pitää pistää johonki ohjearvoon se eka ja sit sääjellä kaikkia namiskuukkeleita..

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no hei tuuppa käväseen lenkillä Nivavaarassa huomenna   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Tai voin mää koukata sulta lainhan sitä jos lainaat sitä etes..? Sitä mittariversiota tartten, pitää pistää johonki ohjearvoon se eka ja sit sääjellä kaikkia namiskuukkeleita..*



Saa sen lainaksi. Soittele huomenna, tässä vaiheessa  päivää mie en tiiä enkä muista muuta kuin missä työpaikan kaffipiste...

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, luxuksta.. viittiknää ottaa vaikka sen duuniin mukhan niin kato koukkaan kaupunnin kautta ku tuun oulusta sinne. Tai voimmää kävästä myöhemminki hakaseen sen teikän känpiltä..


Juhani-mestari, tolla 200e:llä ei kannate koko pyörää lähteä ostaan.. Aja ny eka solmuun se nykynen ja pyydä sit vanhemmiltas sponssia(rahaa)  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Voidaan me auttaa valinnassa ja konsultoinnissa jne jos sun porukat ei oikeen ymmärrä mistä on kyse..

joku alta 1000e saat jo hyvän pyörän.

----------


## HemmoP

voej ***** ku ois vähä paremmassa hapessa ni vois ajaakki   :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:   Jos ei pahasti satele niin tuun käväseen mopedilla sielä ja yritän saaha kameraa juhikselt..

----------


## marco1

jou. otan töihin pumpun.

Laitetaas vähän aiheen vierestäkin. Tämmöinen tuli postissa:

Lääh.
 :Leveä hymy:  
Elekää dorppikoneet pyörtykö.

----------


## PeeTee

Mahtuuko tuohon 3":nen?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jee saatiin kaverin kaa iixsteamin sivuille rattikelkkojen kuvia!!!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * voej ***** ku ois vähä paremmassa hapessa ni vois ajaakki       Jos ei pahasti satele niin tuun käväseen mopedilla sielä ja yritän saaha kameraa juhikselt..*



niimpaniii.... tahan sita mentiin sitte kuitenki.. ei se ennen pieni lunssa haitannu. akkavalta  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

vittuile vaan homonaama, saatana saat leukusta ku tuut sieltä aurinkorannalta


se ois kohtpualee talaviki =)

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> se ois kohtpualee talaviki =)
> *



Ensin on kylymä ja märkä syksy. Aika berberistä eilinen lenkkikeli, reilu tunti vesisateessa hinuuttamista riitti ihan hyvin.
Tänään keli onkin vielä paskempi, jee!

----------


## Hösö

piu pau...


 :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Pezkele sataa vettä

----------


## Mechz

jou,allmighty tiitza on nyt poissa vähän aikaa palstalta kun laitoin netin pois kun muutettiin uuteen kämppään   :Leveä hymy:  
kuhan tässä rahotusta tulee niin vois kävässä hakemassa elisan liittymän....


oi voi...

----------


## JukkaK

miten sää pärjäät ilman meitä   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

***** ku piti se hammaslääkäriki unohtaa...   :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Nyt hösöllä on hampaat tarkistamatta ku unohdit.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Syotiin just hummeria valakosipulivoilla! Olisin syony aivotki, mutta niita ei ollu. Onneks mulla sentaan oli!

Ei mitaan uutta talta puolelta vesikkoa. Ei vissiin paassykaan Mt. Bromontille talla viikolla... Ai niin, hain toita yhdesta hipo virmasta, ja pyysivat mut tyohaastatteluun. Tyohaastattelu peruuntu, ku niille selvis, etta ne joutuis auttaan mua tyoluvan saamisessa... Niinpa niin.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mun Veljen kaveri keijo oli käyny jollaki rovaniemeläisellä pyörä sivulla ja oli sanonu mun veljelle että Siellä oli ollu juttua minusta vai oliko se ihan kuvaki. Tietääkö kukaan jotaki sivua paitsi www.ounaksenpyörä-pojat.fi vai mikä se on?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Syotiin just hummeria valakosipulivoilla! Olisin syony aivotki, mutta niita ei ollu. Onneks mulla sentaan oli!
> 
> Ei mitaan uutta talta puolelta vesikkoa. Ei vissiin paassykaan Mt. Bromontille talla viikolla... Ai niin, hain toita yhdesta hipo virmasta, ja pyysivat mut tyohaastatteluun. Tyohaastattelu peruuntu, ku niille selvis, etta ne joutuis auttaan mua tyoluvan saamisessa... Niinpa niin.*



makee! se meikän muutto o ny sitte vaktaa. koska sie tuut perässä? kovasti yritän vongata kentältä töitä.
kohta mopoileen. selkäki alkaa oleen vähän parempi nii voi käyä taas särkemäsä sen..

ainii.. söimmieki kerran semmosta saksiveijaria. ei tarvi syyä toista kertaa. jopa jänkäkoira o parempaa  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jeah!

kohta taas lompolonkylälle   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

fillarimestari......ÄLÄ FRIIKKAILE,ihan rauhassa!

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa onko sulla omaaa netti sivua?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Janppa: Mie tuun joulukuussa! Millon sulla on muutto?? Toivotaan, etta sulle napsahtaa toita...

----------


## Teemu N

Syöte Challenge on nyt sitten onnellisesti ohi... 
Pikkusen on niitannut olo. Molemmat reidet kramppasi viimeisellä juoksuosuudella, onneksi ei ollut enää kuin n.10km pyöräily jäljellä.
Tuli melottua 8km, suunnistaen noin 40km ja pyörän mittariin tuli 85,2km...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ketäs täällä veillä on? No minä tietenki

----------


## Hösö

*röyh*


lissää taaki natsaa pörstaa...   :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

selvillä vesillä? not mii..


taagii börstaa setit mestoilla natsaa....

----------


## MadDog

sweetie mie oon siellä roissa tuosa lokakuun eka vkl jälkee. retkeillä meinasin lokakuun. toivottavasti ilmat on hyvät. serpa-antti o lähösä kantaa viinat mettää   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

aika läppää taas heitetty    :No huh!:  

Käytiin pukkaan 800km pitkin pohjosen kairaa, hyvin kulkee..sorallaki   :Leveä hymy:  

tosa kuvija
http://offroad.sevennet.net/album157

-Hemmo

----------


## tv.

Eipä laahaa etujarru enää ko ihan onnettoman vähän. Viilasin jarrusatulaa vähän koska näytti siltä että jarrusatula ei ollu täysin suorassa. Nyt on hyvä   [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Sanokaapa joku huippuhieno 35-40mm stemmi hintaluokassa 0-60e.

Jos ei muita hienoja löydy niin tilaan lyhyemmän version tuosta nykyisestä:


Tämä olis sikahalpa ET-sportsissa, 22e:
 

Tai tämä Foxcompisa   :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

jees, taidan tilata maanantai tai tiistaina tuon Funn Serial Killa-stemmin, se vaan on niin hieno! Ilmoitelkaa jos tilaatte samalla jotaki Foxcompista.

----------


## Hösö

atomic labin 35mm!

son parsa!   :No huh!:  


tai selleri...

----------


## HemmoP

tv- -&gt; mikallahan on tuola torilla myynnissä joku hipostemmi! Osta siltä mielummin?

Atomlab aircorp stemmi 35mm titaani väri 40e.Oulu
hinta:yllä 
Hyväri Mikael, mikaDC@jippii.fi, p. 0405759085

----------


## tv.

Pjarkele ko ehin tilata yhentoista aikaan tuon Serial Killan(44e). Otin samalla mustia speisereitä(3*10mm ja 1*5mm)   :No huh!:  
Saan tavarat ehkä jo huomenna  [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

huh....kohta vois alkaa markkinoimaan monsterin droppikruunuja,justiinsa koulussa nc koneistusta   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

viikonloppuna Rukalle, oisko innostuskaa? Mie oon menossa näillä näkymin, varmaanki pe-su ajalle..

----------


## HemmoP

EI ***** JÄTKÄT!!!!11 VOITETTIIN LOTOSTA!!1111    :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


mitä tehhään rahoille? 13e 10cent ois ny törsättävänä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hmm....tais varmistua pyörät etelästä...   :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * mitä tehhään rahoille? 13e 10cent ois ny törsättävänä   *



tarjoat tietysti Hösmälle kebabin ja pullakahavit...

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * mitä tehhään rahoille? 13e 10cent ois ny törsättävänä   *



Ristus me ollaan piljonäärejä. Ostetaan kaikille Ducatit, Ferrarit ja talot vuoren huipulta!1!!   :Leveä hymy:  

Tai jos vaikka lototaan lisää?

----------


## HemmoP

jea, voijjaanhan me vaikka sijoittaa noi osakkeisiin?? Sillä saatas jotain tuottoa kato    :No huh!:   Mie kyllä hallitten tän rahan käytön! ei ole ongelmakaan polttaa muutamaa tuhatta dollaria ja keksiä vielä hyvä perustelu sille miten raha ei mee ees hukkaan    :Leveä hymy:  

ootellaan Jarskin tuomiota, se varmaan kyl haluis että maksetaan sille limusiini hakeen pois tanskasta   :confused:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * EI ***** JÄTKÄT!!!!11 VOITETTIIN LOTOSTA!!1111       
> 
> 
> mitä tehhään rahoille? 13e 10cent ois ny törsättävänä   *



taas voitettii vaikka vasta toukokuussa viimeks. tosin ei noin paljoo...

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> ootellaan Jarskin tuomiota, se varmaan kyl haluis että maksetaan sille limusiini hakeen pois tanskasta    :confused: *



vtut mittää limusiinia!! RYTKÖNEN SE OLLA PITTÄÄ!! oli varmaa suuri yllätys kimmole   :Vink:   kimmo ei pysyis peräsä sillä lusulla pskala  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ogei, mie pistän heti tilaukseen!

petterille tulee huomenissa ovelle tää http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=30620

ja jarnolle tullee tällanen http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=18799

jouvuttiin vähän tinkiin ku tuo ducati on aika kallis.. mut tuskin jarski eroa huomaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ogei, mie pistän heti tilaukseen!
> 
> petterille tulee huomenissa ovelle tää  http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=30620 
> 
> ja jarnolle tullee tällanen  http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=18799 
> 
> jouvuttiin vähän tinkiin ku tuo ducati on aika kallis.. mut tuskin jarski eroa huomaa    *



jaha.. pitää kai sitte tyytyä tohon.. ei sillä oo ees paljoo ajettu... vähemmän ku sun susannella   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

kato onhan siinä senthäs krominen äänäri.. varmaan Yoshimura  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * kato onhan siinä senthäs krominen äänäri.. varmaan Yoshimura   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



ei vittuuu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeM

hösö, ostikko muka kettukaupasta midlepurnit ?
 jos ostit ni oliko niitä siellä hyllysä ?
taija hankkia uuet ku vanhat vinksottaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by MakeM:
> * hösö, ostikko muka kettukaupasta midlepurnit ?
>  jos ostit ni oliko niitä siellä hyllysä ?
> taija hankkia uuet ku vanhat vinksottaa   *



[HÖSÖ] wui#¤%¤#ttu ne o parhaat !! hipo    :Vink:    osta ne !!! [make] joo ostin jo viikonlopuksi alla    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

JJJJEAHHH!!!!    :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:   :Cool:  
Nyt on Funn Serial Killa pyöräsä kiinni. On se hieno!    :No huh!:  
Ajoasento on nyt perfect. Penkki on vaan hieman epämiellyttävä........

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * kato onhan siinä senthäs krominen äänäri.. varmaan Yoshimura   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



ja vielä vittuilee päälle   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

no enkai mää..

ei tuo vanhempikaan rykönen ny niiiiin pahan näkönen ois..jos evukkaasti saisit sellasen jostain   :Vink:  

 

http://www.mcnews.com.au/Wallpaper/Y...e_RHS_1024.jpg


vaikka kylhän tuo 04 on hienompi    :No huh!:  
http://www.mcnews.com.au/Wallpaper/Y...e_RHF_1024.jpg


ykspuolinen swingi on ehoton hankinta!
 

 

 

perkele, nuot on niin nopian näkösiä että saapi varmaan parkkipaikalla jo ylinopeussakot    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by MakeM:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by MakeM:
>  hösö, ostikko muka kettukaupasta midlepurnit ?
>  jos ostit ni oliko niitä siellä hyllysä ?
> taija hankkia uuet ku vanhat vinksottaa    *



*[HÖSÖ] wui#¤%¤#ttu ne o parhaat !! hipo        osta ne !!! [make] joo ostin jo viikonlopuksi alla    * </font>[/QUOTE]jep sieltä mie ne ostin...

joko net o alla??!?!


ehkä natsaa...jos tampere ei ryöstä....kuulemma kait vissiin ehkä jo puslat kait on jo keulaan tullu vissiin ehkä...saattaa olla kait ehkä hiukan epävarmaa...ehdoton jyrkkä ehkä? et keula ois kasassa jo rukalle siis mahdollisesti jos kuun asento on oikea maanpyörimissuuntaan nähden kolmantena kuunlaskemana neljännestä sunnuntaista laskien...   [img]redface.gif[/img]  

eli saattaa olle mahdollisesti että ensvkon ma ehkä pääsen koeajamaan luultavasti pyörällä?


 :Vihainen:

----------


## Gärmä

Kimmolla on kyllä nyt hieman innostunu tuosta ärrä pyöräilystä.

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Gärmä:
> * Kimmolla on kyllä nyt hieman innostunu tuosta ärrä pyöräilystä.*



se vaan kääntelee veistä haavassa!

----------


## Ville

Hui, pitäsköhän noita rpm dorado kampia kokeilla... ?! meni muuten trailstarista kammet niin mutka putkalle että vois harkita ostaa uuet..   :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Kouluki alakaa ens viikola joten toivottavasti löytyy enemmän aikaa pyöräilylle. Toisaalta olis töitäki loppusyksyksi, saa nyt nähdä mitä tapahtuu.....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Originally posted by Ville:
> * Hui, pitäsköhän noita rpm dorado kampia kokeilla... ?! meni muuten trailstarista kammet niin mutka putkalle että vois harkita ostaa uuet..   *



No EI!

Ostat multa SAINT:it, kestää salettiin. Maksaa ne ehkä 2* rpm:ien verran. Mutta tulee keskiö ja muuta härpäkettä mukaan! Osta nuo ja ole varjo.

-T

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by VilleH:
> * Mutta kyllä tuo rossi on ihan ykkös puuhaa    
> Soraa silmät ja suu täynnä ko kaveri menee eessä ja linjaa pitäs hakia pöytään    
> 
> siinä sentäs käyään ilmassaki    
> 
> *



no nii puhutaanhan täällä asiaaki joskus  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

no välistä on kiva ajaa maantielläki eikä möyriä suossa ja sorakuopilla  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tosin emmää mitään rossia ossais ajaakkaan, kunto loppuu ennenku pääsee ees radalle   :Leveä hymy:   Kävin möhkäle-susukilla ajaan kiekan mänskissä viimekesänä, ei tarttenu toista kiekkaa ajaa    :Sarkastinen:  

ens kesänä taas uuet kujeet, jos vaikka ostais Porssen ja keulis sillä

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by VilleH:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by MadDog:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by VilleH:
>  Mutta kyllä tuo rossi on ihan ykkös puuhaa      
> Soraa silmät ja suu täynnä ko kaveri menee eessä ja linjaa pitäs hakia pöytään      
> 
> siinä sentäs käyään ilmassaki      
> 
> *



*no nii puhutaanhan täällä asiaaki joskus    [img]smile.gif[/img]   </font>[/QUOTE] 

Hoi Jarski, millos sie tuot pärrän tänne että pääsemmä sutimaan montulle?   * </font>[/QUOTE]mie oon siellä lokakuun alussa.. varmaan se maanantai. mites hietavaara? sinne vois lähtee sutimaa..

----------


## tv.

Tänään meinasin käyä Syväsessä mutta vittuko tuo Gazza ei oikein rullaa asfaltilla   :Irvistys:   :Leveä hymy:   enpä sitte jaksanu ajaa sinne asti. Viikonloppuna pitää käyä jos ei sada.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ens viikolla jatkuu roudtripit taalla paassa. Pitaa lahtia siikaan New Brunswick, Nova Scotia ja Atlantti. Sit ois niinku coast to coast yes. 

Tuon Hosolle kalan tuliaisiksi, varmaan hauen. Jarnolle aattelin ehka turskaa ja Kimmolle merimakkaraa. Laitan postissa, tulee kuuessa viikossa!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Tuon Hosolle kalan tuliaisiksi, varmaan hauen. Jarnolle aattelin ehka turskaa ja Kimmolle merimakkaraa. Laitan postissa, tulee kuuessa viikossa!*



Tuo mulle semmoinen tappajamustekala, pitäis laittaa naapurin suihkulähteeseen josta se söis toisen naapurin räksyttävät koirat. Samalla se voisi poimia marjat pensaasta - talveksi päästetään se jokeen uiskentelemaan.

----------


## HemmoP

villeh, tulkaapa lauantaina käväseen päiväselthän Rukalla? Mie meen itte sinne viikonlopuksi ajeleen kruntzia sisään.. Ajoittako muute syväsestä sitä pisintä dhöörataa, oliko se puusilta siihe kivelle vielä ehyenä vai pitääkö taas alkaa ajaan xc:tä ja kierteleen muualt   :Irvistys:  

John Thomas myis muuten nyt aika evukkaasti Iiron Horsen! 
http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8818

----------


## HemmoP

make, lähetä sitä HK:n merimakkaraa sitte!!

----------


## Mechz

perunat kattilaan..............
onko tänään kukaan lähössä kruisailemaan/jibbailemaan kylille?
eilen oltiin ylikylän kauhukoplan kanssa,huh,hurjaa meininkiä!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

dude! lähe rukalle la tai su.. juho tai ville tai joku on lähössä sinne ku vähän potkii persauksille!?

----------


## Hösö

ei mittää ironia   :Leveä hymy:   jörgeniltä saa tomakin paaaljon halvemmalla!

Frame: 2002 Tomac Magnum 204 medium, 8" travel 
Fork: 2002 Boxxer, new bushings, newly serviced 
Shock: Fox Vanilla RC 
Cranks: raceface North Shore, Squaretaper w/ 40t FSA ring, and 42t RF ring 
BB: Raceface Signature DH, 100 x 143mm 
Chaindevice: Mr.Dirt Gizmo with Evil bashguard 
Headset: Raceface, needs replacement, can throw in a new different one. 
Stem: Azonic Wordlforce 60mm 
Handlebar: Azonic Doublewall 
Drivetrain: Deore 9-speed with 105 derailleur 
Rims: Mavic 321 
Front hub: "Old" Hope Buld 
Rear hub: Generic Edco 165x17mm 
Tires: slightly worn Maxxis Minion 2.7 front and 2.35 Highroller rear. 
Seatpost: Raceface 
Seat: what I have lying around and a used Planet X flames-seat 
Grips: ODI Ruffian lock-ons 
Pedals: Azonic A-frame 


aika mellevä seth!11   :No huh!:  

kuvia! 


löysin uuen urheilumuodon...ja son iha vitun hauskaa!!11

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moi taas kaikki pitkästä aikaa.

Olin vaeltamassa Luosto-Pyhä tunturi 30kilsaa,
Kylläpä meni hartiat kipeeksi ku rinkka selässä puskee mettäsä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ois ollu siistiä jos ois ollu villari mukana mutta ei sitä saanu ottaa mukaan   :Irvistys:

----------


## JukkaK

olipa vitun siistiä, v10 on vitun siisti, keli oli vitun siisti, oukulla oli vitun siistiä..ajaa pimeässä dh:ta   :Leveä hymy:  

 
 
 
 
 


vois vissiin koisia..aamusta lähtö Rukalle =)


-HenmoP

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello

marco: Juu, mie tuon sulle vesihirvion, laitetaanko verenhimoinen vai pelkastaan vakivaltanen?

Quebecin provinssi haisee... Kaikki on niin ranskalaista...

Ois Skandinaavinen jalkapalloturnaus Montrealissa lahiviikoina. Suomalaiset vs. ruottalaiset vs. norjalaiset. Pitaskohan lahtia?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oli varmaan siistiä vetää yö dh:ta   :Leveä hymy:  
Perse mulla on rakko kantapäässä niin ei voi kunnola pyöräileen.

----------


## Hösö

jeah...siistiä olla kämbingillä!11


kävimbä tännää hikingittää 11km...***** son siistiä puuhaa..   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

nii ja tommi, mitä sie itket et se 2.3" o raskas? onko mittää väliä? ei! ajalet mäkiä ales vaan...siellä se toimii...


sun ois pitäny päässä ajaan super8:a ku siinä oli 3":set   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

No emmie tiiä onko se raskas ajaa, yritän kai peitellä sitä että en jaksa polokea   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zanSSi

Hösö--&gt; sanos sinä pelimiehenä mitä eroa on 888r:llä ja 888rt:llä? Jotakin säädöissä eroa, varmaan...?   :Cool:

----------


## Ville

Mites nuot rukan kisat, siis kyytiä vailla olisin jos vain mahtuu... eli mies/intense tulis..  :confused:

----------


## Hösö

anxzi-&gt; R=paluu,puristus ja esijännitys säädöt...
RT=ei mittään...tai no vissiin ehkä kait esijännitys...mut en oo varma...eli ihan paska!


ville, ehkä sapassa? ehkä...siis iso ehkä...

ku siihe o kai tulossa jo v10  :confused: 

ja dare...ja en tiiä tuleeko muuta...

tietty jos kärrin ottas ja 80kmh köröttäs ni menis 5pyörä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hei, en tiia oottako nahny naita kuvioita Mustavuorelta. Kaks ekkaa settia on meitin, kolmas on HemmoPeen. Silvuplee:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/MustavuoriDirt
http://offroad.sevennet.net/MustavuoriDH1
http://offroad.sevennet.net/MustavuoriDH2

Kimmo otti kuvat pET:n tikidaalikameralla.

Ei muuta! Muutako etta kolusin lahimaisemat kahtena paivana pillarilla, ja ei loytyny mitaan mielenkiintosta... Lahin kukkula on 35 km paassa. :/ Hakemalla hain, mutta en loytany ku reian sisakumista ja haisunaadan haisua.

Autolla taalla joutuu lahteen pyoraileen.  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

no jeah...   :Leveä hymy:  


azia kuvia...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Thanks buddy.

Unehtu nuo, ku niita tarjottiin sinne Etge-lehteen. Ei voinu nayttaa aiemmin...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa lähekkö tänään ajaan???? 

Mie ainaki lähen.

----------


## HemmoP

***** hösö sie oot viksu jätkä!1


olimma muute rukalla, oli ihan vitun siistiä ja hienoa ja kaikkee!

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

tossa kuvatuksia, V10 on paras!   :Leveä hymy:  

niijoo, btw. Ketkä ois lähössä ens vkoloppuna Rukalle?? Omenassa on yö 55e ja aattelin että menis sinne ajaan, mun lisäksi mahtuu 3 muuta kuskija sinne..

Menis la aamusta ja tulis su illasta.. eli yks yö..

----------


## zanSSi

Hösö--&gt; Eli rt:tä ei kannata ostaa EDES boxxerin tilalle? 400e ois niiq hinta+vähä tinkii...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, jos tilaatta niitä jousia niin mulle 500 ja 450.. otan molemmat kaiken varalle..

----------


## HemmoP

noni, hangover dh kuvatukset on offroudilla
http://offroad.sevennet.net/album161

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


perkeleku haluttaas jo takasi :[

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * noni, hangover dh kuvatukset on offroudilla
>  
>  perkeleku haluttaas jo takasi :[*



Vähiin käy juusto ennen kuin loppuu kokonaan. Jäykempää jousta tilaamassa?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ***** hösö sie oot viksu jätkä!1
> *



hmm...no mikä ***** sulla o hätänä?  [img]redface.gif[/img]  


anzi, no ei kannata...pokserissa sie pystyt sentään säätään jotain...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  säästä ja osta r...iirollahan o myynnissä..

oho   :No huh!:   siilimieski saanu tensensä...

----------


## HemmoP

no elä läski hermostu, kehuin vaan sua vitun viksuksi jätkäksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

nii joo mie ilmottelen jannelle tännää niistä jousista...

----------


## Hösö

haistappa *****...

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *Vähiin käy juusto ennen kuin loppuu kokonaan. Jäykempää jousta tilaamassa?*



nöyp, ei tartte jäykempää.. pelaa hyvin, son liian jäykkä jos ei pohjaa ikinä   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *Ketkä ois lähössä ens vkoloppuna Rukalle?? Omenassa on yö 55e ja aattelin että menis sinne ajaan, mun lisäksi mahtuu 3 muuta kuskija sinne..
> 
> Menis la aamusta ja tulis su illasta.. eli yks yö..*



Niin, kellä kiinnostaa?? Marso lähtee sinne ajaan xc:tä?? Jari G ois tulossa ehkä, ilmoittaa keskiviikkona.. joten vielä on vapaana 3 nukkupaikkaa.. Lähtekää ny joku vitun lahna sinne vaikka olutta särpimään   [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösö! Voinko laittaa yhden lomakkeen, joka koskee sinua, ovroadille. Son hauska, tai sitten ei. Riittääkö rohkeutesi ja miehisyytesi. Taso on ainakin sama kuin Laif ov Houzou!    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

no meik mai dej...

laita vaan...

----------


## Hösö

ei *****...   :Irvistys:   :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:   :No huh!:  


kävin puntarilla...

kohta alkaa oleen neuvolapunnitukset edessä   :Irvistys:  

paino alkaa lähentyä alle 100kg turhan nopiaa..


kesän alussa 106.4, 1.5kk sitten 103.6 ja nyt 101.4...

pelottaa   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

nonni, vauhti tippuu kun maan vetovoima ei ole enää niin suuri kuin ennen   :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hoso, jatkahan on alkanu keventaan asenteella.   :Leveä hymy:   Millon  met saahan sinut seitenkymppisten kerhoon?

Nayttas vahan silta, etta Hemmon ei karsi enaa kohta vittuilla laskeista.   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

70 en tiiä...   :Leveä hymy:  

mut jos tonne 95 pääsis ni ois aika bueno!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

Joo, elekäähän ostako ikinä lapset mitään drm trailstareja !666!SAATANA!666! katkasin juuri omani keskeltä poikki. !ssaaaataahbaaa!!!!

----------


## Hösö

***** sä oot pouta!111   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


mie lähen vetään kolmannen maalikuoren pottaan...

----------


## Hösö

***** siitä tulee siisti...   :Cool:  


vielä pari kerrosta...hionta...kerros pari maalia...tarrat ja lakka!!11 ui uiu iu iui   :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

juhaniskeittiporofillarimestari-&gt; ois pyörä tiedossa...siihe sais kypäränki mukaan... hintaa on joku 500-600e

eli ddg:n shootter, missä marsun keula, maguran hs33 hydraaliset vannejarrut,xt vaihteet ja kammet,mavicin kiekot jne...

runko koko on pieni joten istus sulle ihan sairaan hyvin! ja tuo on todella hyvä peruspyörä millä pääsisit tosi makiasti alkuun!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


joten alahan jutteleen äipälle ja iskälle et tukisivat sinun pyöräilyä hiukan!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

make,isojani ja hemmo voi kans varmasti suosittella tuota isovillen entistä suutteria...tietävät missä käytössä ollu ja miten pidetty...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Olis kyllä loistovehje    :No huh!:       [img]smile.gif[/img] 
Joku pikkupoika muuten ajeli tänään vastaan Spessun valkosella Big Hitillä.

----------


## Hösö

taitaa olla melaposken pikkuveli...


näin kaupungissa tänään jonku fusionin marsun dj1:llä xt levyillä jne...sit oli valehtelematta joku 120mm stemmi n.80ast nousulle...semmonen megapysty...


iha vitun friikmasiin...   :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

Tosimiehen auto vaiko "tosi" mies!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Hiiihiihihihihiihaaaahahahahiiiiiiihhhi. Pitäskö laittaa rf:n "Melekein tosimiehen auto" -paragraafeille?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

kaikkea sitä näkee..........   :Leveä hymy:  
miten vílle sai trailstarin poikki?

----------


## The Golden boy

Shuuderi on kyllä asiamasiina. Kannattanee ainaski käydä muutamat pyörähdykset tekemässä, notta näkköö istuuko kätteen vaiko eikö...

----------


## HemmoP

ville ajanu liikaa rappusia ja roppaillu flätille    :No huh!:  

noni, onko kukaan lähössä Rukalle vaikoeikö? 


ens kesäksi ajattelin vaihtaa mopoaki  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

Äänenvaimentaja näyttää ihan rikkaimurilta.    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

no sehän vaihtus heti akraan tai yoshimuraan   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ennemmin se 05 malli...putketki o veetty penki alta...

komiaa...

----------


## HemmoP

no tuotanui, tuohan EI ole se 05 malli   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no sitähän mie en tiiä?

eilen ku sellillä bike:ä selasin ni 05 oli putket veetty penkin alta ja katteeseen integroidut vilkut, jokka oli muute aika rumat...  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

joo lähtis ylläkselle...


muistakaa syyä kepappia ja röhönöttäkää koneella...


vois taas huomenna käyä vetään kiirunan kiepin...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Ostetaan: Ehjät polvet! 

HemmoP, siun v10 on kyllä aika makian näkönen...oletkos punninnu sitä?

----------


## HemmoP

pete, en ole.. mutta veikkaan että paino menee 20 korville/päälle. On se selvästi raskaampi ku orange oli.. Mutta eipä tolla ole niin merkitystä ku mäkiä sillä ajetaan..

Hösö, ne kuvat oli jotain fotosoppeja kait.. tuo pitäs olla ny se "virallinen" ärrä..

ihan sama, kuha on tehoa yli 170hp koneelta niin kelpaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Paljos siinä sinun mopossa sitten on koneja?

----------


## HemmoP

en tiä, en oo käyttäny penkissä vielä.. veikkaan että takarenkaalta joku 155-160, koneelta sitte jokunen enempi..

----------


## The Golden boy

PaskiaisEmolle Hösmänkäämiltä viesti. Manituuhun ei ole tarjolla ku nelisatanen tai viissatanen jousi, ei nelipuokkia. Sulle tulosa viissatanen.
Toistan: tarjolla vain nelisatanen tai viissatanen jousi. Lisätietoja Hösmänkäämiltä. 
Lokaatio: jossain matkalla Ylläkselle

----------


## The Golden boy

Siinä nopon päällä on se yks ja ainoa koni, muut villioreja.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * en tiä, en oo käyttäny penkissä vielä.. veikkaan että takarenkaalta joku 155-160, koneelta sitte jokunen enempi..*



jaha liiottelee taas!! karvan yli sata siita loytyy :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

no eikös se ole karvan yli sata   :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * nonni, vauhti tippuu kun maan vetovoima ei ole enää niin suuri kuin ennen   *



Se tai olla Velakosken Arto tai Välitalon Ville niillä on kummallaki valkoset bighitit. Missä muuten näit sen äijän?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ups väärä viesti   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Originally posted by tv.:
> *        [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> Joku pikkupoika muuten ajeli tänään vastaan Spessun valkosella Big Hitillä.*



Missä päin näit sen äijän. Se saatto olla Velakosken Arto tai Välitalon Ville

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * juhaniskeittiporofillarimestari-&gt; ois pyörä tiedossa...siihe sais kypäränki mukaan... hintaa on joku 500-600e
> 
> eli ddg:n shootter, missä marsun keula, maguran hs33 hydraaliset vannejarrut,xt vaihteet ja kammet,mavicin kiekot jne...
> 
> runko koko on pieni joten istus sulle ihan sairaan hyvin! ja tuo on todella hyvä peruspyörä millä pääsisit tosi makiasti alkuun!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> 
> 
> joten alahan jutteleen äipälle ja iskälle et tukisivat sinun pyöräilyä hiukan!   [img]smile.gif[/img]   
> ...



Hösö kuka sitä ois myymäsä?

----------


## HemmoP

ei varmaan edelleenkään oo kukaan lähdössä Rukalle    :Sarkastinen:   :Irvistys:    PETE? TIITSA? VILLE???? TURPOMIES????

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No perkele pittaako se minun lahtia sitten sinne Rukalle? Ootappa ko mie souan ensin Jarnolle Tanskaan ja ostetaan silleki parit airot tai ainaki iso mela.   :Leveä hymy:  

Tais loytya varastotoita!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Meleko toennakosesti, ainaki.

----------


## HemmoP

Make, soutakaa Oulun kautta niin hyppään itekki samaan veneeseen!! Tiiän yhen hyvän oikoreitin    :Sarkastinen:   niinku yleensä    :Leveä hymy:  


helevettilääne, pittää kait tulla itekki päiväksi.. la vai su? Tosin seki riippuu jos pummaan Isokäännältä kyytiä että millon meitsi sielä on, ja onko sillä ees mitään vitun väliä    :No huh!:     :confused:  ja tuleeko Ville ja Tuomo pohjoosest, entä G-jari ifalosta, entä Batman & Robin!!? 


 

meikälle tuli Pirellit, tilasin Saksasta viikko sitten ja eilen oli ovella paketti!!1 Sweet !!

http://www.reifenversand.com/shop_en...a2&cp_tpl=5501

tuota kannattee suosia =)

----------


## The Golden boy

Kanootilla olisitte jo perillä. Eskimokäännöksen voisitte tehä vaikka Gröönlannissa.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

juhani, yx antti sitä myy...

alahan nytte jutteleen porukoille et pientä ponsoridiiliä pitäs saaha...


vitu jensonusa ku eivät saa toimivia vaihteita sinne...   :Vihainen:   ei luulis olevan kovi hankalaa siirtää puhelinvaihteesta puhelu oikialle henkilölle...    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

ne varmaan lämmitti jollain talon kokosella V8 koneella justiinsa sitä vaihdetta, sitten öljyä kuseva väsähtänyt automaattiloota ohjas sun puhelun johonkin ihan mihin sattuu? Näimmää sen diagnosoisin    :Sarkastinen:  

tossa ois kiva raktori   :Leveä hymy:  
http://www.mrturbo.com/bikes_zx-11.htm

----------


## Hösö

hmm...ois ensvko maanantai vapaana...

oiskohan keula jo sillon oottamassa kotona...


kentlemäns, start gämbpling....eli arvauksia saa alkaa heittämään   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

EI varmasti ole   :Leveä hymy:   en usko huonostikkaan että ne ois jotain saanu aikhan   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

elä huoli...toissapäivänä ne oli kuulemma saanu jo auki sen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ja puslatki o kai jo siellä oottamassa...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


et ehkä ne saa sen läjään maanantaiksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Joo ehkä ne sen kasaan saa, mutta miten se lähetys? menee vielä ainaki 3-4pv:ää   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Hutchinson Verte Gr, Dh Auto luonnonk. 370g  26x2.00-2.50 10,00

Soitan huomena Foxcomppiin ja tillaan tuommoset niin saa laittaa tuon leviämmän Gazzan eteen ja kapiamman taakse  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Vittuko kävin taas tänään kyselemäsä paikallisista kaupoista niin ei missään ollu nuita isoja sisäkumeja   :Vihainen:   Aamulla ko soitan niin saan paketin jo viikonlopuksi, toivottavasti

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joillaki on rahaa millä mällätä   :Leveä hymy:    Ainaki tommilla ostaa joka toinen päivä jotaki uutta sen pyörään   :Leveä hymy:   Heh

----------


## tv.

Nuo on pakollisia ostoja, niihin löytyy aina rahaa jostaki vaikka tili olis nollilla   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

AI jadejadejade Mikä täällä haisee iha niinku savu hyi  :confused:    :confused:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Varmaan tuolta alakerta tulessa ei se haittaa

----------


## staff

***** te ootte kaikki YÖSSÄ.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jee ei haise enään

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tomi, niin ollaanki, eika valoa nay!

Heh, arvakkaapa minka maalaiset kumit on taalla puolet halvempia kuin esim. Pohjois-Amerikkalaiset?   :Leveä hymy:   Joutu vissiin sitten ostaan Gazzat, hintaa on lokal liikkeessa 25 euroa tsibale.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Maxxikset ja muut oli 50 euroa...

Ajelen vielakin AOK:n hylkaamalla Gazzalla ja 2.2:lla Misukalla, joka oli lahinna Krutsia varten.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Hutchinson Verte Gr, Dh Auto luonnonk. 370g  26x2.00-2.50 10,00
> *



Mulla on tuommoinen 1kpl varastossa, saa hakea poies... Hösmälle vissiin lupasin mutta ei oo näkynyt noutajaa.

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by tv.:
>  Hutchinson Verte Gr, Dh Auto luonnonk. 370g  26x2.00-2.50 10,00
> *



*Mulla on tuommoinen 1kpl varastossa, saa hakea poies... Hösmälle vissiin lupasin mutta ei oo näkynyt noutajaa.* </font>[/QUOTE] :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  
Paliolako myyt?????????????    :Cool:   :No huh!:  

EDIT:
Onko mahdollista että noudan sen huomenna 2.9.?

[ 01.09.2004, 23:23: Viestiä muokkasi: tv. ]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by tv.:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by marco1:
>      </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by tv.:
>  Hutchinson Verte Gr, Dh Auto luonnonk. 370g  26x2.00-2.50 10,00
> *



*Mulla on tuommoinen 1kpl varastossa, saa hakea poies... Hösmälle vissiin lupasin mutta ei oo näkynyt noutajaa. </font>[/QUOTE]   
Paliolako myyt?????????????       

EDIT:
Onko mahdollista että noudan sen huomenna 2.9.?* </font>[/QUOTE]Ei maksa mittään, se on ollut pari vuotta varastossa tyhjän panttina, metriäkään ajettu. Kyljissä näkyy että se on ollut koko ajan paketissa joten sen vuoksi en viiti ottaa euroakaan.

[ 02.09.2004, 10:01: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## HemmoP

noni, lähteekö kukaan sinne Rukalle    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

En voi ku lähen kuvauskeikalle inariin...jokohan siellä on lunta?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

marko, miehä lupasin hakea sen...ei vaan sovittu ajankohtaa...


näinkö sie kohtelet pitkäaikasia ystäviä?   :Irvistys:  


kiitti!   :Vihainen:  


 :Sarkastinen:  


tjooh...lähtis vallottaan TAAS vuoria...vaikka välinerikko häiritsee keskittymistä....saapi taas inttersportti noottia...   :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * marko, miehä lupasin hakea sen...ei vaan sovittu ajankohtaa...
> 
> näinkö sie kohtelet pitkäaikasia ystäviä?     
> *



Vastahan mä istuin yhden viikonlopun pumppu kourassa ja odottelin noutajaa mutta mitään ei tapahtunut. Ei nää oo frendei...

 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

no siis tosi frendi ois soittanu ja kysyny et mikä maksaa...   :Sarkastinen:  


nojoo...anna tommille se sitte...ni saat uue bestiksen...


nyt vuorille...   :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Jos Hösölle ei kelpaa niin mulle kyllä kelpaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  . Jos kehtaat laittaa vaikka osoitteen mulle tekstiviestinä/sähköpostilla niin olis huippuhomma! 0407641992/tommirules@hotmail.com

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * noni, lähteekö kukaan sinne Rukalle    *



emmiekää jaksa ku pittää sättäillä   :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Jos Hösölle ei kelpaa niin mulle kyllä kelpaa   [img]smile.gif[/img]   . Jos kehtaat laittaa vaikka osoitteen mulle tekstiviestinä/sähköpostilla niin olis huippuhomma! 0407641992/tommirules@hotmail.com*



Soita idde 0405666861, asun Rantsulla mutta käyn keskustassa töissä.
Kalliiksi tulee ilmaisen tavaran markkinointi....
 :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  noni, lähteekö kukaan sinne Rukalle      *



*emmiekää jaksa ku pittää sättäillä    * </font>[/QUOTE]no meen sitte maken kans, se oli just ohittamasa Tanskaa sillä soutuveneellään..aiko hakia teän lähiökaupasta pari norsukaliaa niin jaksaa soutaa Rukalle asti..

----------


## tv.

Osa meikän huomista englannin esitystä:

And then something about my hobbies. My bicycle is very important to me. I ride my bike everytime I can because it´s very relaxing. I love riding in forests and on rocks. I also like cruising downtown.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko Azonicin fillarit hyviä?????

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Osa meikän huomista englannin esitystä:
> 
> And then something about my hobbies. My bicycle is very important to me. I ride my bike everytime I can because it´s very relaxing. I love riding in forests and on rocks. I also like cruising downtown.*



ei jumalauta    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by tv.:
>  Osa meikän huomista englannin esitystä:
> 
> And then something about my hobbies. My bicycle is very important to me. I ride my bike everytime I can because it´s very relaxing. I love riding in forests and on rocks. I also like cruising downtown.*



*ei jumalauta     * </font>[/QUOTE] :Leveä hymy:  
vielä ehtii antamaan vinkkejä mitä tuohon harrastus-osioon vois lisätä.

----------


## HemmoP

no, eksie ite tiiä mitä harrastat    :No huh!:   ??

Pistä siihen vaikka että haistelet liimaa ja piikität suoneen!? Voi olla mielenkiintoiset refleksit opettajan retkulla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

kerro vaikka et droppaat isosti ja linkutat smoothisti....

"i huck huge drops from mountain cliffs and i hit the worlds nicest "linkutukset" from awsom gaps..." 

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


juhani, asonikki on ihan ok...mut harkitte nyt ***** tuota shootteria!!11 *KESKITY SIIHEN!!1*

jos kukkaan ei saa aikaseksi, VILLEH,jukka tms...et kävis antilla ottaan kuvat siitä ni mie voin käyän maanantaina antin luona ottamassa parit kuvat siitä...


siis jos vaan kelepaa...


en sitte vallottanu vuorta   :Irvistys:   sumua ihan homona...näkyvyys n.10m ja se heikkeni kokoajan...siispä "järki" päässä sano et " -hZö- da mään, ei sun tarvi todistella mittään...tuut huomena uuestaan ku san is shaining ja mieli o free..."

kivirakkaa puoleenväliin sit tuli vaan kavuttua...noh...tuli onneksi muuten haikkailtua et sai vähä boosteja tuhlattua!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *   
> 
> "i huck huge drops from mountain cliffs and i hit the worlds nicest "linkutukset" from awsom gaps..." *



"yuo know, this was free-riding first but now it is blakcdiamonding. Just like Rickard said in MBA."
And i like playstazion too. but no breaks excecpt haeys"

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  -hZö- da mään, ei sun tarvi todistella mittään...*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>    
> 
> "i huck huge drops from mountain cliffs and i hit the worlds nicest "linkutukset" from awsom gaps..." *



*"yuo know, this was free-riding first but now it is blakcdiamonding. Just like Rickard said in MBA."
And i like playstazion too. but no breaks excecpt haeys"* </font>[/QUOTE]I wuld raid Dounhill riding, but all raiders here are pussyäss riders wfo cant even drop 5meters (50 feets ) to dflät!!

i could win tehm all, without my hands!!

1

----------


## HemmoP

wtu tästä tulee aika hyvä esitelmä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

joo, aivan mahtava     :Leveä hymy:  

Ootappa ko tulee isompi englannin esitelmä niin mie teen sen joustohaarukasta mikäli opettaja lupaa, pitää vaan keksiä hyviä perusteluja kysymykseen "Miten joustohaarukka liittyy rakentamiseen?". 

Opettaja: - no mitenkä tämä liittyy rakentamiseen
Tommi: - ööööö.....No eikö ne Japanissa rakenna kerrostalot jousien päälle että talot kestäis     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by marco1:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>    
> 
> "i huck huge drops from mountain cliffs and i hit the worlds nicest "linkutukset" from awsom gaps..." *



*"yuo know, this was free-riding first but now it is blakcdiamonding. Just like Rickard said in MBA."
And i like playstazion too. but no breaks excecpt haeys" </font>[/QUOTE]I wuld raid Dounhill riding, but all raiders here are pussyäss riders wfo cant even drop 5meters (50 feets ) to dflät!!

i could win tehm all, without my hands!!

1* </font>[/QUOTE]i allso like to buy new shiny parts... i now got marzozzhi new sheiver and sooo nice new killah stem!

and aim aallto time waxing and polishing my paik..

and here is picture of she...

----------


## Hösö

minusta tullee vuorikiipeilijä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

"yea man ridin is gud. couple gud drops n stuff like that is what I like cuz i think it gievs me tha creeps. Dirt is gud but if it rains any day u shud wait at least 2 days cuz that jumps get all full of mud n shit. n stuff. Ounavsaara is kinda hard 2 get 2 but its an awsum mountin!1 Ylikyla is pretty gud 2 but i havnt gone ther in like 2 months so i dont kno how its doin now you shud check it out let mi kno when ure goin i teach u sum stuff."

Tosta lisaa tavaraa esitelmaan!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ei mun vanhemmat ainakaan vielä suostunut toho shootterii   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

ei *****, holtitonta!!    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Ei mun vanhemmat ainakaan vielä suostunut toho shootterii   *



HÖSÖ! Soita niille!
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

BOOOORING.........

It´s veri intrestin´ to sit hiö in inglish lessön.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sami W

Päivää vaan kaikille ja hyvää alkanutta syksyä.

Mites kesät on kulutettu?

Mistäs kannattais tilata boxeriin uudet tiivisteet ja öljyt? Siis tuohon vanhempaan mikä mulla on.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
>  Ei mun vanhemmat ainakaan vielä suostunut toho shootterii    *



*HÖSÖ! Soita niille!
* </font>[/QUOTE]no vissiin pittää   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

perustella vähän harrastusta    :Sarkastinen:  


sami, ota stefat ja pölytiivisteet pois..kävelet vaikka palot oy:lle ja pyyät samanlaiaset tilalle... maksaa jotain 80% vähemmän ku "rokkarin omat  pokseritiivisteet..."

----------


## Sami W

Hyvä tietää. Ei tartte alkaa tilailemaan.

Kestävyys on varmaan ihan samaa luokkaa ainakin?
Mites öljyt? Löytyiskö jostain lähettyviltä sitäkin?

----------


## HemmoP

sami, käy vaikka vauhtikanppeesta hakeen jotain keulaölppää..

----------


## HemmoP

jaa, artturi päätti poistaa sen opetusleffan, sori suurmaisteri jos oli jotain loukkaavaa...

----------


## Archie

Se leffa olisi saanut olla, mutta Suurtietäjän kommentit kirvoittivat kokonaisvaltaiseen poistoon. Pitäkää se kurissa, ettei tarvitse kiukutella vähän väliä.

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:    pidä itte se kurissa, sehän on sun tehtävä?

----------


## Gärmä

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> 
> 
> sami, ota stefat ja pölytiivisteet pois..kävelet vaikka palot oy:lle ja pyyät samanlaiaset tilalle... maksaa jotain 80% vähemmän ku "rokkarin omat  pokseritiivisteet..."



Niitä pölysuojia ei löydy muuta ku alkuperäsenä (ainakaan ite en löytäny mistään). Mutta kannattaa miettiä tarviiko niitä ees vahtaa, sillä ne vaan putsaa putkia eikä ole niin sanottuu tiivistys tarkoitukseen, mutta stefat tosin saa paljo halvemmalla jostain tiiviste kaupasta.

----------


## Hösö

Jes...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

vai minut pitää piettää aisoissa....   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

siinä teillä onki hommaa...Pitäskö uhkailla bannilla vai puhutella lappalaiseksi heinäkengäksi...  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Älkää hei porofarmarit käyttäkö noin paljon hymiöitä. Toi häiritsee ihan porona ja palstaki hidastuu.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Buenos dias gringos! Kaiken hapuilun jalkeen paadyin sitten autojen kasipesulaan hinkuttamaan Corvetteja. Kiireisin jopi mita on koskaan ollut... Meika sai muuten tippia ku en hajottanu yhtaan autoa!

Tyopaikan laheisyydessa on kaks dirttia, mika ei tietenkaan vaikuttanut uravalintaan.

Nyt ansaitulle viikon lomalle.   :Cool:   Johan sita tuli paiva paiskittua.

----------


## staff

Nonii, onhan täällä suomessaki hyvät puolensa...nyt ei tuu just mieleen mitään mutta kai niitä joitain on.

----------


## Hösö

jiihaaa!!111


jensonusa roxpox!11 paketti lähteny tulleen...fedex pistäny oikee mailia et misä päi paketti o tulossa!11   :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:  

saapi rukalle uuet kiiltävät vehkeet...


vielä ku sen keulan sais...

se joka veikkas että en saa sitä maanantaina, oli oikeassa...niillä ollu kuulemma hankaluuksia aukoa sitä keulaa...vissii aika jumissa ollu pultit...   :Vihainen:

----------


## Mechz

varakielet taskuun....   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

ONks kukaan menossa illalla ajeleen jonnekki suuntaa. Mie aattelin tässä kohta lähtä Joonaksen kaa toho kaupunkiin.

----------


## Hösö

tännäämpä vallotan vuoren.....   :No huh!:  


arskapaistaa...

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * tännäämpä vallotan vuoren.....    
> 
> 
> arskapaistaa...*



Älä vaan eksy, muuten pittää soittaa Aslakki hakemaan sinut   :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

no en eksyny...


***** et oli hyvä reissu taas!  [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Cool:  


ois pitäny edelliskerralla kävellä 15m eteenpäin ni ois ollu huipulla...mutku ei siinä sumussa nähny mittään....

----------


## Mechz

oujees,käytiin tuossa teeveen kanssa äsken pikkudirtillä hieman kunnostamassa ja suurentamassa nokkia   :Leveä hymy:  

nyt pääsee   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Joo, meitsiki ylitti itseni taas kerran   :No huh!:  
Tehtiin mulle oma nokka josta uskalsin hypätä. Siistiä oli. Kiitokset Tiitsalle yllyttämisestä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jes...*****...


meikä tulleeki vasta huomenna rolloon...  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

On tuo siisti paikka tuo Vennivaaran(ST:n) Dirtti
Hypin kahesta käpistä

----------


## Mechz

*nöyristyy*   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei jumalauta, koskaha ne palauttaa sut takas Suomeen kun olet vandalisoinu lautahökötyksillä jotain rauhoitettua vaahterametsää    :Leveä hymy:    Otapa kuvija perkele sieltä, muute en ees usko että oot kanadassa!!1 Kuitenki kirjottelet Otaniemen tietsikkasalista aina ku krapuloiltas joudat     :Sarkastinen:  


Oltiimpa eilen Rukalla, oli huba   [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Ny korttia pöytään jos joku lähtee ens la Leville ja sunnuntaiksi Rukalle?

deadline on keskiviikko!

----------


## Mechz

huh hah heijaa....teevee,onko iltasella paljon tekemistä?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> Ny korttia pöytään jos joku lähtee ens la Leville ja sunnuntaiksi Rukalle?
> 
> deadline on keskiviikko!*



tuskin on keulaa...   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


minkä vuoren mie tänää vallotan?  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

95 here i come...   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jaha, päntsit on tänään 9.44 tullu vantaalle...

jospa ne ois jo huomenna jalassa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


ja roilii paita   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

oih, ihanaa!!

ville ja co. pistäkääpä niingu viestiä oottako vaiko että lähösä..

----------


## Hösö

mie tiesin et äjjä arvostaa...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ehottomasti!! muista pistää kuvia niistä ku saat ne    :Leveä hymy:  


perkele tuo rc51 on kaanis mopo    :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heippa nassikat,

Rovaniemelainen raskaantavarankannonammatitaito paasi oikeuksiinsa eilen, ku olin rakentelemassa illekaaleja nortsoreja Montrealin keskustaan. Kohta mulla on omat trailit taalla!   :Leveä hymy:  

Olin ajelemassa deehoota Mt. Royalilla, ja sattu pari paikallissankaria siihen lankkukasoineen. Kyselin, etta meinaako pojat linnunponttoja rakennella vai mita? Mukavana kaverina aloin tietenki heti autteleen. 

Mt. Royalin shoret ei ollu viela ainakaan mitaan kummoisia, mut dh-baana muistutti aika paljon esim. Messilaa. Ihan nice siis.

----------


## pyynö

moi kaikki joret ja jorannat!
kirjottelen täältä kotisohvalta.
kaipaan: kampea/kampia, onko kellään ylimääräistä vasenta eli ns nondriveside kampelaa myydä. isis siis. jotkut xc-kyhnytkin käy näin loppusyksyyn.
t:harri tö sohvaperuna

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by pyynö:
> * moi kaikki joret ja jorannat!
> kirjottelen täältä kotisohvalta.
> kaipaan: kampea/kampia, onko kellään ylimääräistä vasenta eli ns nondriveside kampelaa myydä. isis siis. jotkut xc-kyhnytkin käy näin loppusyksyyn.
> t:harri tö sohvaperuna*



shimanon octalinkki vasuri löytyy, mut ei taida sopii, oot siis varma et isis    :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei ole kampia ei, mutta laitoin tilaukseen uudet Nanson pitkät kalsarit. On muuten koret ja vintstopperit. Sikaliukas muuti pinta. Ei hikoiluta edes kenitaalialueita. Makso seittemän miljoonaa.

Pitäs tulla seuraavan kuuen vuoden sisään. Kuul!

Laitan sit kuvia offoadille niin saatte ihhailla.

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

eikö make sulla jääny ne yhet kamppeet ylimääräsiksi ku vaihtoit net uuet hipokanmet? Tuli vuan mielhen..

Harri, lähekkönä sieltä sohovalta tonne pohjosen kiertueelle??

----------


## MakeM

jäi, mut ku se toine heittää ~ puolisenttiä rattaasta katottuna, ei sillä tee mtn.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Turpomies

jepa

Mä olen ainakin täällä Levillä et ilmoitelkaahan ku tuutta ens viikonloppuna.

Olin sorsalla viikonloppuna mutta mitään ei tullu.

eikä tullu tuulastamallakaan kalaa. Oli vesi niin korkeella.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ehottomasti!! muista pistää kuvia niistä ku saat ne      
> 
> *



no totta helevetissä...

*"näillä varusteilla syksyyn...."*  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


kävimbä kuer:n päällä    :Cool:  

meikä alkaa viihtyyn tuola mettässä paremmi ku koneella...kauhiat pläänit tuonne aakenukselle....jos viettäs 4-6pv siellä...tässä ku työt loppuu...   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, nyt ku oot tommonen eräjorma niin käyppäs kuule Pyhätunturin takana olevalla Rajajärvellä! Se on hieno paikka  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

:No huh!:  

hmm..pittää laittaa harkinta...


heittäs reissuun päivän lissää ja kävis sitä pyhätunturia katteleen...eipä sielä mettässä mikkää kiire ois, työttömänä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no neliässä päivässähän sie kävelet aakenuksen ristiin rastiin keposesti.. jää vielä pyhän puolellekki aikaa pari päivää..

tietenki jos sie tyylis mukaan kulet, "oho, emmie aatellu" , niin voi olla ettet palaa sieltä ennen ens kevättä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hv   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

make: toinen heittää, rattaasta katottuna, eli siis vasen on kunnossa. kysymysmysmerkki. kun mulla meni kierteet tuosta vasemmasta tahkolla. juu, isis, olen varma.  [img]smile.gif[/img]   en lähe pohjosen kiertueelle, menen metsään rovaniemellä. ja ei oo kampia ja jajajajaja

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by pyynö:
> *
> kaipaan: kampea/kampia, onko kellään ylimääräistä vasenta eli ns nondriveside kampelaa myydä. isis siis. jotkut xc-kyhnytkin käy näin loppusyksyyn.
> t:harri tö sohvaperuna*



mulla on vanhat äLXät ja pari niihin sopivaa keskiötä (osa toimiikin)... rattaiden pultit kylläkin puuttuu mutta eihän niillä ammuta...

----------


## pyynö

jou! kuinkas vanhoista on kyse. onkos net niitä 4-kanttisia?     :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:    ne mennöö pohkeesta sissään    :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

tsirp!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by pyynö:
> * jou! kuinkas vanhoista on kyse. onkos net niitä 4-kanttisia?          ne mennöö pohkeesta sissään     *



Octopussylink-lälläksät eli FC-M570.... ei nelikantti.

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösössähän on tunnetusti lappalaisverta, joten jos Hösö tuntee olevansa eksynyt, ei se mitään. Hösö istahtaa kannon nokkaan, syö pari Mars-patukkaa ja kävelee kottiin.

----------


## HemmoP

Se on sitte kohta viikonloppu  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 


tv-&gt; mitens se Rukan homma, tottanää lähet sinne? Soitahuttelen tosa Juholle tänään tai huomena niin ilimottele jos sun kyydissä pääsee sinne ja takas (la ilta-su).. majotuksesta ei tietoa, pitänee kysellä rbc-heeboilt.. Make?

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * majotuksesta ei tietoa, pitänee kysellä rbc-heeboilt.. Make?*



pitää saada tarkka lk määr ni varataa vaikka koko omppu.

----------


## tv.

Eli lauantai-iltana mentäis ja sunnuntai-iltana pois? Miepä kysäisen tuota autohommaa tänään.

----------


## HemmoP

Juur näi TV, ilimottele tänne huomiseksi niin tietääs monta nassua lähtee ja monta hotellia varataan..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Isoveli ostaa vissiin azonikin.

----------


## Hösö

512 netti   :No huh!:  

tulle porno 2kertaa nopiampaa nytte!!1   :Leveä hymy:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

ei oo päntsejä näkyny...eikä keulaa...ja lipat maksaa ihan liikaa rovaniemellä...maalauski o kärsiny ja jarrun ilmaus o perseestä...   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

korjataan tilanne...

päntist tuli...kahvi on hyvää ja ris kingin manuaalia pitäs lukia!

----------


## Hösö

www.jensonusa.com

jos joku tarvii jotaki...PIENTÄ...ni mukaan kimppaan,olenki jo kyllästynyt pelkkään.........

----------


## tv.

Son nyt pojat semmonen homma että LÄHETÄÄN RUKALE!!!!!   :No huh!:   :Cool:

----------


## Ville

Vk-loppuna ketään lähössä ajamaan? hyökätään kaverin kans sinne.

----------


## HemmoP

TV, tuo on miesten puhetta! Toivotaampa että tulis viel helvetin hyvä keli niin homma ois aika bueno  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Levillä ollaan lauantai päivänä sitte rossaamassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Son ihan varma että sataa vettä sunnuntaina.

----------


## Gärmä

Pakkaa vaan kaikki maholliset sade kamppeet mukaan, niin ei sitä vettä sitte tuu   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

näillä varusteilla syksyyn...    :Cool:  

 

terkut pellekallelle   :Leveä hymy:  


tommonen siitä on nyt sit tulossa...

  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * näillä varusteilla syksyyn...     
> 
>  
> *



Onko vauhti edelleen DRESSMAN -miesten luokkaa...
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

heeeeeeeeeiiiii   :Irvistys:   :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:  


dresmannopeudet on vaa sillon ku non päällä...   :Leveä hymy:  


nyt meikä fly...   :Sarkastinen:   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

meinasitko nyt alkaa taas "ajaan" dirtiä ku nuisa housuissa lukee FLY    :Sarkastinen:  

eiku komiathan ne on, jätkä on taas entistä hceempi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MakeM

Ei hitto että repesin!     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:     toi kypärä ? ei se sovi joukkoon, vaan oonko missannu jotai tyylisuuntauksia    :confused:      [img]smile.gif[/img] 

housutki o kyll nii isot et toisiaan on hyvä lukee toi FLY, lähet nimittäi lentoho jos puuskaan päästelet    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * meinasitko nyt alkaa taas "ajaan" dirtiä ku nuisa housuissa lukee FLY    *



pitää se dirt/trail/treils/dual/4x-pyörä tilata ensin...   :Sarkastinen:  


make-&gt;emmie nuista tyylisuunnista tiiä...sattu oukun kisoista jäämään yx kannu sitä kivispreitä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

maalasit tietenki isännälle synttärilahjaksi eka talon ulkoseinänki vaaleanpunaseksi, sit sen jälkeen tuo kypärä   :Leveä hymy:  

tosa on muuten kiva alottelijan kevarimopo, 437hp   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * tosa on muuten kiva alottelijan kevarimopo, 437hp    
> http://www.superstreetbike.com/custo...uzuki_02_z.jpg*



joo ja sitte viikon jälkeen ku alkaa vituttaan tommonen laiska paska, pistetään Velocityltä uutta möykkyä keulaan ja valjastetaan 550hp käyttöön   :Leveä hymy:  

 


ei jumalauta, mulle riittäs 250heppaaki ihan nokko..

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  tosa on muuten kiva alottelijan kevarimopo, 437hp     
> http://www.superstreetbike.com/custo...uzuki_02_z.jpg*



*joo ja sitte viikon jälkeen ku alkaa vituttaan tommonen laiska paska, pistetään Velocityltä uutta möykkyä keulaan ja valjastetaan 550hp käyttöön    

 


ei jumalauta, mulle riittäs 250heppaaki ihan nokko..* </font>[/QUOTE]no ei vittuuu    :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


onko tuota busan takahaarukkaa kenties vähä jatkettu?   :Leveä hymy:   näyttä jotenki oudon pitkältä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no ei ole, ku sitä eturunkoa on kutistettu!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no ei ole, ku sitä eturunkoa on kutistettu!*



 :No huh!:  

onko *"NIILLÄ"* kutistuskone...


joo lähtis hajoamaan ylläxelle...

----------


## The Golden boy

Täsä on suurennettu versio tosta toiseksi edellisestä "moposta" 


 


Engine	
  Type:	Liquid Cooled V-8	
  Horsepower:	502	
  Torque:	      567	
  Block:	      Cast Iron - 4 bolt main	
  Cylinders:	Aluminum (110cc)	
  Valvetrain:	2.25"Int. / 1.88"Exh	
  Size:	      502 c.i. (8200cc)	
  Compression:	9.6:1	
  Carburetor:	Quadrajet 850cfm	
  Exhaust:	      2.5" with dual mufflers	
  Transmission:	2-speed semi-auto w/rev.	
  Final Drive:	Belt, Gates - Polychain	
Dimensions	
  Wheel Base:	82.0"	
  Seat Height:	28.5"	
  Rake:	      33.0 degrees	
  Grd. Clearance:	4.5"	
  Frame Width:	31.0"	
  GVWR:	      1827 lbs.	
  Dry Weight:	1300 lbs.	
Tires/Wheels	
  Front:	      130/90-16, 3.50"x16.0"	
  Rear:	      230/60, 7.0"x15.0"	
Suspension	
  Front:	     63mm inverted forks, adj. preload 2.5" travel	
  Rear:	Dual 13.0" coilover shocks, adj. preload	
Brakes	
  Front:	Dual four-piston calipers, 12.6" floating disc 	
  Rear:	Single four-piston caliper, 12.6" floating disk	
Fuel	
  Tank:	8.5 gal.	
  Reserve:		
  High/Low MPG:	18/13

----------


## The Golden boy

Ja täss vielä isompi:

  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

mie näin tollasen MOOTTORIpyörän kerran ku ajelin pohjosta kohti. Oli parkissa yhellä P-paikalla, eikä siihen enää varmaan ketään muuta ois mahtunukkaan   :Leveä hymy:  

 IHAN hirviä laitos, hyi helevetti   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Hei porofarmarit, ensinnäkin toi hösön kypärä on ihan vitun ruma. Toisekseen, onko teillä jotain mökkeröä varattuna rukalta vai missä meinaatte asua? 2 tai 3 etelän spedeä tarttis asuinpaikan, mieluummin jostain muualta ku poroaitauksesta.

----------


## Turpomies

BUSASSA ON TURPOVOIMAA!!!

Hienostihan se garretti noihin busiin lykkii sitä lisätehoa. hmmm.550hp/n250 kg = 2,2 hp/kg

Kyllähän tolla luvulla jo ihan kivasti liikahtaa.

Niin siis se ens viikonloppu. Eli te tulla tanne lauantai paiva? ja sitten menna Ruka? Joo mä en siitä rukasta oikeen tiiä.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Saarenkyllään on tullu tirtin alkua   :Leveä hymy:  


Kaverin kaa ollaan tekemässä pientä tirttiä tonne saarenkylään yks linkka pysytssä jo!!!

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Ja täss vielä isompi:
> 
>  *



Tommone kurautti musta eelle ku olin maantiekurjistelulenkillä viime viikolla! Onneksi kuski oli ajanut vähän aikaa, ettei oikee takapyörä liiskannu mua. Jumalaton melu siitä lähti, suihkumoottori tai sit renkaat   :confused:     :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hyi *****, tommoset kuvat sais poistaa koko maailmasta.. ihan perkelen kauheen näkönen kapistus    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

tomppeli-&gt; met ollaan varmaan teltassa yötä jonkun kuusen perseessä.. eli ei meillä mitään mökkiä eikä majotusta ole. Kait Omena ois varma valinta?

turpomies, ollaan tulossa pe-iltana Leville.. la ajetaan rallia ja illasta sit Rukalle  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Mie yritän muistaa soitella!

[ 08.09.2004, 21:39: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hyi *****, tommoset kuvat sais poistaa koko maailmasta.. ihan perkelen kauheen näkönen kapistus      
> 
> tomppeli-&gt; met ollaan varmaan teltassa yötä jonkun kuusen perseessä.. eli ei meillä mitään mökkiä eikä majotusta ole. Kait Omena ois varma valinta?*



no on kyllä hirviä kottura   :Sarkastinen:  

tomppeli=tommi?

Ei oo Juho soittanu, varmaan olis minun mielestä päiväreissun paikka.

----------


## staff

vai että telettaan, taytyypi kahtella mihin me eksytään. Rahaa toki on niin paljon ku sitä jaksaa lompakosta kaivaa ulos ni taidamme ottaa rukan hienoimman sviitin.

----------


## HemmoP

ottakaa ihimeessä, se on siinä meän naapurissa! Ei yö ollu ku 1000e, tunnu missään, just pistin pari poroa lihoiksi..!


tv-&gt; ***** mie unohin lähettää sille sun numeron, paan sen hetijustnyt meneen.. lähetän samalla sulle juhon numeron

----------


## HemmoP

joo, ja ketä ny lähtee muute ajaan sitä Rukan kisaa??! Voi ilimotella vaikka meikälle niin pistän makelle ne meneen ens viikon alussa tai joskus..

24.9-25.9 on ajankohta..

 hösö
 juho
 ville
 jukka
 mie

 tiitsa?
 tv?

 muita??! Sami??


joo, siis vastatkaa vaikka ihan rohkeesti tähän perään mitä mieltä ootta. mie en nyt jaksas millään vielä soitella ja kysyä sopiiko ajankohta arvon herroille   :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Tomi-&gt;jätkä on vaan niin kade...   :Leveä hymy:  

Hemmo-&gt;mie oon ilmottautunut jo rukalle...Joten tälle hienohelmalle ajankohta passaa...Ja matona omenassa on ihan hyvä olla...

Niin...Siis jos saan sen keulan joskus...

----------


## Hösö

Makem-&gt;onko hissi/rata auki jo to ehkä jopa ke? Mie pyrin rukalle ehkä jo ke...Mut to aamuna viimistään...

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * Makem-&gt;onko hissi/rata auki jo to ehkä jopa ke? Mie pyrin rukalle ehkä jo ke...Mut to aamuna viimistään...*



ISTUNTAHISSI ON AUKI TO - LA
SOMPA PE - LA, jolla noustaan ihan alahaalta.

Tämä siis kisaviikolla.

----------


## zanSSi

hemmoP--&gt; onkos v-kypä ollu paras? Itekkin oon vähän katellu tota chriden kymppiä jos seuraavaks rungoks ostais.. tuli vaan sellasta mieleen, että kun oon vaan 170cm pitkä, niin onkos tuo m-koko liian iso mulle? ja kuinka pitkä vaakaputki siinä on? kun en oikeen mistään löytäny noita mittoja tolle vanhalle v-10:lle..

että tällästä tällä kertaa..   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

V10 on ihan surkea. Se pompottaa keulaa ja ohjautuu itekseen puita kohti.    :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Anssi, elä osta ainakaan vielä mitään.. Käy kokkeileen tota mun pyörää Rukalla niin näät suoraan sopiiko se..

Veikkaan että M on liian iso sulle, muutenkin se on aika raskas laitos.. Orange on nopiampi   :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

mutta silti, V10 on paras ja hiposmuuti tällaselle lahnalle niinku miä   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

V-10 + lahna = pohojolan Steev Peet!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

***** työ ootta kaikki iha yössä. Onko pohojosessa jo lunta? Mietin vaan muitten etelän spedejen kanssa että tullankho sinne kelekala vai saappilla? ***** tiällä oli jo yöllä pakkasta, meinas paleltua kuoliaaks ku ei ollu porontaljaa.

----------


## The Golden boy

Met pohjoiset immeiset käytämmä poroa eri tavoin kulkemisvälineenä: 1) reen kanssa ja 2)kova vauhti ja ei muuta kuin poron anaalista sisään. Sitten kurotamma kallosta kiinni kaksi käsin ja ohjaamme otuksen haluamaamme suuntaan. Kyllä siinä matka taittuu eikä kylymyyestä ole tietoakaan.

----------


## zanSSi

Kaippa sitä vois sitte keminiä alkaa katteleen...se ois ainakin suht kevyt.

Tomi--&gt; meillä on ehkä joku mökki rukalta, jos se o iso, niin sinne voi kai tulla...
Niin muuten laitoinko mä sulle mun tilinumpan?

----------


## HemmoP

S kokonen geminai vois olla jäbälle aika bueno.. varmaan saisit ajaa jollain 200lla jousella. Aika mielenkiintonen vipusuhe siin..

----------


## staff

Selevä, me ilmestytään paikalle ja soitetaan vaikka joskus kolmelta yöllä että mihin mökkeröön pääsee. Et laittanu tilinumeroa.

----------


## HemmoP

Tomppa, ketä teitä ny o tulossa?! Ja anssi ketä teän mökisä assuu ja millo ootta sielä Rukala?!

meitiki tarttee kait to-pe yöksi jotaki bambumajaa.. vois kait sen autosaki nukkua    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## zanSSi

Meitti ja meiti mutsi ja ehkä  *Koira* ..

En tiä siitä mökistä paljoakaan... mut täytyy katella täs...   :Sarkastinen:    niin torstaina kait ollaan tulos joskus illalla.

Eikös keminissä o 12/135mm perä?
Mistä muuten saa manituun iskariin jousia?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by Ksokinen:
> * Meitti ja meiti mutsi ja ehkä  Koira Mistä muuten saa manituun iskariin jousia?   *



hyvin about 20,00 eemeliä kipale.
Vaikka oolon special bikestä.   :Vink:

----------


## staff

Ari ja minä nyt ainaki, ajotetaan niin että lähetään joskus torstaina puoliltapäivin eli ollaan rukalla joskus illalla/yöllä.

----------


## pyynö

> Mistä muuten saa manituun iskariin jousia?



saa, mutta se 250 on löysin, mikä siis mulla on.  

,mitä olen tavannut tuolla internetin ihmemaassa.

----------


## zanSSi

No voihan perse...
Taitaa tuo 250# olla aika jäykkä mulle...
no mitäs muita runkoja vielä on?... 223... nää se hajoo..
Pitäs niiq painoa olla alta 4.5kg, hiposmuutti, n.8"joustoa, keskiö matalalla, pieni...   :Sarkastinen:  
mikään o hyvä...

paljos uus v10 painaa?

----------


## staff

Osta se v10 ni natsaa ton avatarin kanssa.

----------


## psysi

-&gt; Hemmo

Me ollaan tulossa joskus to-pe- yönä, joten meinasin kyllä varata huonetta sillekin välille. Sinne varmaan mahtuis jonnein lattialle?

Pitää nyt kattoa että varataanko se Omppu vaiko se Ampen kuvio. Kyytikin on sen puoleen vielä auki   :Leveä hymy:  

- petri

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoPaskiainen, Emmie tiä missä nukutaan...vaikka rintterin takakontissa     :Leveä hymy:  
Mitäs se omena maksoikaan? Mie oisin tulossa vasta perjantaina...

Psysi, mites Niiikoni pelaa?

----------


## HemmoP

tää alkaa muistuttaa taas jotain Messilän reissua.. "onko kukaan hommannu mitään kämppää?"   :Leveä hymy:  

ihampa sama, menis pällisteleen ja pummais jonku känpän jos tulee tiukka paikka   :Leveä hymy:  

Mie varaan jo ny Sprintterin etupenkin nukkumispaikaksi jos ei muuta ole!!

----------


## psysi

-&gt; Peetee

Omena on 55e / yö / 4h huone

Kait sinne joku 6 henkeä mahtuis...

Nikoni on härkä   :Leveä hymy:  

- petri

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by psysi:
> *
> Nikoni on härkä    
> *



natsaa vissiin hyvin?

----------


## Hösö

ei ***** äjjät...    :No huh!:  


"teille on saapunut lähetys....."

*KEULA!!!11111   * 


onkohan ne korjannu sitä   :Sarkastinen:  


anssi, miten ois dare?   :Leveä hymy:   tillaa go-ridestä ventana...3" romicci,hadley,kelluva jarru jne.... norijassa kattelin moista ja oha se vaa aika vitun komia laitos!


nii kukkaan ei oo vissii rollosta tulossa torstaina rukalle? harrypyynö, läheppä sie torstaina aamusta...?

----------


## tv.

Hösö da mään, eikö sulla ollu semmonen huippu pyöränkuljetusteline autoon? Jos on ja et tarvi sitä nyt sunnuntaina niin saako meikä sitä lainaan ko tuo meän teline ei oo mikään loistava. Kyllä silläki kuskaa muttaa olis se aina turvallisempi olla kunnon teline.

Ja sitte mahtavia uutisia Soneralta:

Hyvä asiakkaamme,

meillä on sinulle hyviä uutisia: Sonera Laajakaista Kaapeli -liittymien kuukausimaksut laskivat 1.9.2004. 1 Mbps/256 kbps -nopeusluokan uusi kuukausimaksu on 39 euroa/kk (aiemmin 43 euroa/kk) ja 2 Mbps/256 kbps-nopeusluokan 53 euroa/kk (aiemmin 68 euroa/kk). Liittymien modeemivuokra on edelleen 6 euroa/kk molemmissa nopeusluokissa.   [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Cool:  

Onneksi en teheny hätiköityjä liittymänvaihtopäätöksiä.

----------


## Ville

kethään lähössä huomenna ajamaan?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jepajee Ei oo enään suoraa ohjaus tankoa nyt on hyvä ajaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Koht. pualee Leville ja hu Rukalle, luxus  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

aurinkoki paistelloo ja kaakkee    :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * Koht. pualee Leville ja hu Rukalle, luxus   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> 
> aurinkoki paistelloo ja kaakkee    *



Oltiin jo Levillä, ny volkkarin keula Rukaa kohti! Sweet, asennusoluet odottelee siellä jo   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

huh! aamukampa se vaa lyhenee. taas tänää piti yks piikki repiä poikke... hitto nehän kohta loppuu kokonaan   :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Olipa siistiä olla taas rovaniemessä, la-su meni makiasti, tiitzan hostelleissa.

Kuvia:  http://offroad.sevennet.net/album164?page=1 

 

 

 

-löyty sieltä trendipyörällekkin ajettavaa, piti vaan käyttää mielikuvitusta...
Hyppyrit jätin vielä muille, pelotti. 

- Tunnusmusiikki-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Siistejä kuveja Timppa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Olipa aika hangover-dh taas Rukalla..pojilla meni taas vähän hommat ylitte ja joutu itekki nukkumaan melkein koko päivän.

Ens viikonloppuna kait uudestaan Rukalle  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

noni, kuvia..laadukkaita kuvia on nyt kaiken kansan nähtävillä!!

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album166


parhaat palat, hangover dh part II

----------


## pyynö

*****!!!11

rukan rata on ehkä aika vitun paras!!!11


loistava reissu, iso käsi radan rakentajille!!1  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


hyviä kuvia!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


-hZö-

----------


## staff

hösö da mään, mites se asumispuoli sillon kisojen aikaan? jos ei muuta ole ni tullaan kolmistaan täältä kaukaa etelästä ja varataan ompusta huone, sinne sopii varmaan 1-3 henkeä lisäks.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Hei dyyd tomi-

Timo on vielä arpomisen vaiheella, tullakko hengaamaan ja ruisaileen trendifillarilla la-su:n ajaksi kisojen aikoihin.

Jos tajusin oikein, niin huoneeseen mahtuu tyyppejä, saattasin ängetä. Käykö, täh?

-Timo.

----------


## pyynö

tomi, vitut täsä oo mitään kerenny diilaan...huomenna aamusta on AIKAA...soitan ja diilaan...


-hZö-

----------


## HemmoP

diileri diilaappa sitte kunnon diili! ja diilaa sillä puhelimellas mullekki diilistä diilit! On vähä diilit iteltä hukassa ku ei tiiä mitä oululaiset diilailee

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pääsenkö osingoille diileihin?
http://www.diili.net/
http://www.mtv3.fi/ohjelmat/diili/

----------


## staff

timo, mahtuu kyllä jos hösmä ei diilaa meille jotain hipohalapaa kämppää. Ilimottelen vaikka tänne sitte mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## pyynö

diilit natsaa...

-hZö-

----------


## staff

no kerro nyt vähän enemmän suurtietäjä.

----------


## pyynö

207920-56877

kimmo sitä rahhaa se 24e heti!!11


-hZö-

----------


## HemmoP

ei nyt kyllä natsaa nuo diilimaksut yhtään.. jäin tappiolle liikaa diilireissusta, katotaan vaikka vuoden päästä diiliä

----------


## staff

mitäs peliä tää nyt on, kertokaa nyt etelen spetellekki jottai.

----------


## HemmoP

ostettiin hösön kans koko ruka

kisat on peruttu, me tehhään sinne kelekkarata tilalle

----------


## staff

saako tulla ajamaan pororallia ens talavena?

----------


## HemmoP

riippuu onko niistä Hösön käsittelyn jäläkeen ennää mittään jälellä

----------


## marco1

Kimpeli! Nyt sataa jo räntää, kelekkakausi alakaa näillä hetkillä!!!
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, kuulin Marsu jo tunti sitten huhuja    :Leveä hymy:    Aika nopeesti se talavi tullee.. kohta on jo metri lunta   [img]smile.gif[/img] 

pari kuvaa, voi seurata lumitilanteen kehittymistä   :Leveä hymy:  

 
 


[ 13.09.2004, 10:14: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

jep, joulu tulee...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


mielenkiintosta lähtiä sapatilla ajaan ylläxelle...pitää varmaa telat vaihtaa alle..

----------


## staff

Ei *****...

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> * Ei *****...*



[img]smile.gif[/img]  ei pelkoa, ensiviikolla tuuli on eteläst, ni ei sit lunta ainakaa ruka kisassa oo, toivotaa et arska paistaa.

Tilanne hieman eri nyt:
http://www.ruka.fi/webbikamerat/

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   toivottavasti ois tollaset kelit! Perskele eilen viel oli niin hienot ilmat, nyt siel on talvi..

----------


## MakeM

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *    toivottavasti ois tollaset kelit! Perskele eilen viel oli niin hienot ilmat, nyt siel on talvi..*



kumma paikka, aamulla kattelin web kameroita ja lämpöä oli melkee 10 astetta, vai olikoha 12, no nyt äske oli 3.2 celciusta    :Sarkastinen:  
Eli eka rani auringo paisteessa ja toinen sit vaikka lumipyryssä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Vitun jätkät kukkaan ei vishin halua maksaa mulle nuita trattorin löpöjä ku kävin pukkaamassa nuo nokat tuonne sonkaan   :Sarkastinen:  

Hösö on ainoa joka on maksanu sillon joskus..

----------


## pyynö

noni. 5 euroahan se oli, laitoin, ching.   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hienoja kuvia pojilla.

----------


## HemmoP

gagos sivulla on pari kuvatusta leviltäki..

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album166?page=2

rata on n.1500m pitkä, keskari on 40kmh luokkaa, aika 2minuuttia, kork ero n.300m.. ei paha, hyppärit vaan puuttuu viäl   :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Taas jauhettu urakalla paskaa taalla ku mie olin poissa. Kavasin tossa mutkan itarannikolla, kesteli viikon. Kerroinko jo viikko sitte? En muista, aiva sama.

Naky hiekkarantoja ja vallaita. Hurrikaani nakkas vetta niskaan ja sita rataa. Nova Scotia oli ku Suomi, ainaki jostaki kohtaa. Jenkeissaki kavasin siina samalla, kolomessa osavaltiossa, mailaa ja kysy nimet. Enaa mulla ei oo ku New Foundlandin ja Nunavutin provinssi/territorio kaymatta Kanadassa! Nunavutiin ei paase ku lentokoneella tai tietenki kelekalla, joten se on alunperinki vahan epareilu mesta. Autoon kilahti 19000 km mittariin justiinsa talle kesalle; kolmesta kuukausta mie oon istunu 20 paivaa autossa, laskin ihan ite.   :Leveä hymy:  

Lahen viikonloppuna taas rossaan ja rakenteleen shoreja. Vois ottaa pari kuvaa!

Tanaan olin taas peseen Porsseja. Soin muuten simpukoita upporasvassa paistettuna justiinsa!

----------


## HemmoP

En oo ees kateellinen Make! Vaihoin eilen mopoon öljyt ja K&N:n kiinni ja ajelin kotio tallilta +1.5 asteen hellässä lämpötilassa..ei tehny ees mieli ajaa lujempaa. Tänään sataa vettä ja on +4 lämmintä, voe ***** täälä on _niin_ vitun siistiä ettei mitään vitun rajaa   :confused:     :Irvistys:  

 kohta tulee se talvi, ainoo kohokohta tässäki helevetin lähämäkelissä    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## staff

Muah, täällä etelän lämmössä on ihan erilaista, lämpöäki varmaan 10 astetta eikä vettäkään sada. Tuulee vaan joku 50m/s

Edit. oli mulla asiaaki, eikö levillä sitte olekkaan kisoja ens vuonna? Vai puuttuuko vaan tosta erittäin alustavasta kalenterista?

----------


## HemmoP

mee laaksoon hyppiin, pääset ekasta nokasta tokan alastuloon!

tulis aika räädejä friiraidkuvia    :No huh!:  

Ens viikolla sataa lunta, jeah    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Tomi, se on ihan siittä kiinni kuinka tässä jaksaa sinkua.. Sitä kisaa on kuitenki järkkäämässä ainoostaan minä ja Hösö, ja mulla ei nyt hirveesti tällä hetkellä nappaa mikään..ja melko varmaan hösöki eksyy sinne johonki tunturiin mihin oli menossa "vaeltaan"   :Leveä hymy:  

Täytyy kelailla tässä jossain vaiheessa..se ratakaan ei ole viel valmiissa kaavassa..

----------


## staff

Pah, me tullaan sinne taas viikkoa aikasemmin ni voidaan auttaa kisoissa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, pitääpä varata se pj-teltta valamiiksi siihen kondolin alle rydefrii-työleiriläisiä varten    :Leveä hymy:   sääskimyrkkyä että varmaan tartte? Kai te tulitte immuuneiksi Rovaniemellä   :Leveä hymy:  


hei, ilimotelkaapa itte ittenne Rukan kisoihin jos kukaan ei jaksa meikälle kertoa onko tulossa vai ei.. minä ja hösö ollaan varmoja menijöitä..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heemo: No ei tartte olla kateellinen talla kertaa.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Jeh, lauvantaina lahen taas rakenteleen baanaa kylile. Sunnuntaina meen ajeleen deehoota vahan kauemmas. Pitkasta aikaa oikeeta toimintaa, sen takia pittaa taalla luetella. Koitan napsia kuvia ja tarjoilla ne intenrettiin.

Ois mulla nytki vaikka kuinka paljon digitaalisia kuvia vaikka mista, mutta ku on vaan motukkayhteys...

Niijoo, ajelin tanaan '69 Korvettea viis metria.   :Leveä hymy:   Vahan kaynnisty makiasti... Sit ajelin Lincolnin hehtaarin kokosta maasturia, Infinitin Gkolmevitosta ja tusinan verran kupeebemuja. Kaikkia ainaki viis metria! Se Infiniti oli aika riemukas. Bemut on tylsia, mersuista puhumattakaan...

----------


## HemmoP

make, nuilla ajokokemuksillahan oisit jo autotieteenmaisteri rydefreen räädi freerideauto topizissa    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

 ei mitään uutta, paitsi että perjantaina Kuusamoon   [img]smile.gif[/img] 

ja meitsi mietti tosa auton vaihtoa.. tollanen pyörii mielesä    :Sarkastinen:  

 

halvempia ku Hiluxit ja ISOMPI kone  [img]smile.gif[/img]  .. jos siirtäs taas sitä asuntolainaa eteenpäin   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 15.09.2004, 10:52: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Tomi, se on ihan siittä kiinni kuinka tässä jaksaa sinkua.. Sitä kisaa on kuitenki järkkäämässä ainoostaan minä ja Hösö, ja mulla ei nyt hirveesti tällä hetkellä nappaa mikään..ja melko varmaan hösöki eksyy sinne johonki tunturiin mihin oli menossa "vaeltaan"   *



no ei sinne VOI exyä! näkkee levin valot joka puolelta ni kävelee vaa suoraa sinne...   :Leveä hymy:  






> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * joo, pitääpä varata se pj-teltta valamiiksi siihen kondolin alle rydefrii-työleiriläisiä varten       sääskimyrkkyä että varmaan tartte? Kai te tulitte immuuneiksi Rovaniemellä    
> *



ei se mikkää pj ollu, korotettu sisi teltta   :Leveä hymy:  


eile muute kehäkolomoselta soitti joku tony, rf:ltä o tulossa isompi edustus rukalle, ku mitä rollossa oli! supreeeem...


nii, son muute äjjät sillee et tasa vko hommia! sitte rukalle rasettaan ja lomaileen    :Cool:   ni ja tunturit o lumessa, joko kelekat o kaivettu esille? täälä voi vetää putskuu...


aatosmake, et oo maileihi vastannu?   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  joo, pitääpä varata se pj-teltta valamiiksi siihen kondolin alle rydefrii-työleiriläisiä varten         sääskimyrkkyä että varmaan tartte? Kai te tulitte immuuneiksi Rovaniemellä     
> *



*ei se mikkää pj ollu, korotettu sisi teltta    
*</font>[/QUOTE]ai mikä?


kävikkönä vitun tollo kattoon aikakoneSaapillas tulevaisuuesa minkä teltan siihe kondolin alle raahasin   :confused:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>     </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  joo, pitääpä varata se pj-teltta valamiiksi siihen kondolin alle rydefrii-työleiriläisiä varten           sääskimyrkkyä että varmaan tartte? Kai te tulitte immuuneiksi Rovaniemellä      
> *



*ei se mikkää pj ollu, korotettu sisi teltta     
</font>[/QUOTE]ai mikä?


kävikkönä vitun tollo kattoon aikakoneSaapillas tulevaisuuesa minkä teltan siihe kondolin alle raahasin    :confused: * </font>[/QUOTE]no kävin...

samalla kävin kattoon rukan kisojen säätilan ja tulokset!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

paloautosapalla pystyy ihan mihin vaan!!!11  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


hmm...onkoha su vappaata...jos o ni pitäskö la tykitellä roi ja su aamu ruka ja ma aamu ylläx? tai jos la-su sais yömyssypaikan rukalta? vaikka pöyä alta?  [img]redface.gif[/img]  

vois säätää vehkeet kuntoo ja viilata linjat?

----------


## HemmoP

nii, mie en tiiä mistään mitään mutta _ehkä_ voisit kysästä Akulta.. sinne mie olen menossa, saan kuulemma asua jos en ota olutta ja herään reippaana aamusta   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * nii, mie en tiiä mistään mitään mutta _ehkä_ voisit kysästä Akulta.. sinne mie olen menossa, saan kuulemma asua jos en ota olutta ja herään reippaana aamusta    [img]smile.gif[/img] *



pittää soitella...tai no ekana selevittää tuo vappaa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


eikö se suostunukkaa kuskiksi?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no kait se halus päästä ajamaanki josaki vaiheessa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

enjuoenääikinä

oikeasti...    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## staff

vitu salaharjottelijat, se on aikasakkoa 10 sekuntia samantien. Onko siellä jo lunta kamalasti, mietin vaan että pittääkö laittaa kelekan sukset pyörään vai piäseekö iha nastarenkahilla? sapaan myö laitammaketjut että piäsemmä sinne asti ku ei tuosta pohjosen korvesta ikänä tiä.

----------


## HemmoP

mitä kieltä sie Tomppeli oikhen puhut    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aku

Pöö

Kyllä se Hösökin mahtunee meille la-su. Täytyy seurata tarkasti tuota Kimmon nestediettiä, ettei mene överiksi. Onneksi meillä on kotimehua, ja jos juhlatuulella ollaan, niin limuakin voidaan nauttia. Tosin Kimmo ei ole mikään pieni hihittäjä, joten jopa miedot viinakset voivat tulla kysymykseen - toki tarkan valvonnan alaisuudessa. Jos aamu-uni venähtää sitten turhan pitkäksi, soitan CD:ltä pikkuoravia täysillä, vaikka Jöröjukkarokkia. Olipa Kimmon nukkumiskunto mikä tahansa, niin oravaa en anna varmasti yöksi lainaan - se pysyy Akun viekussa. Vieläkö Kuusamo kiinnostaa?

----------


## HemmoP

huhhuh, melkoinen leiri taitaa tostaki tulla     :Leveä hymy:  

ja talvikin pukkaa päälle..



[ 15.09.2004, 16:31: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>      </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  joo, pitääpä varata se pj-teltta valamiiksi siihen kondolin alle rydefrii-työleiriläisiä varten             sääskimyrkkyä että varmaan tartte? Kai te tulitte immuuneiksi Rovaniemellä     
> *



*ei se mikkää pj ollu, korotettu sisi teltta      
</font>[/QUOTE]ai mikä?


kävikkönä vitun tollo kattoon aikakoneSaapillas tulevaisuuesa minkä teltan siihe kondolin alle raahasin     :confused:   </font>[/QUOTE]no kävin...

samalla kävin kattoon rukan kisojen säätilan ja tulokset!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

paloautosapalla pystyy ihan mihin vaan!!!11   [img]tongue.gif[/img]   


hmm...onkoha su vappaata...jos o ni pitäskö la tykitellä roi ja su aamu ruka ja ma aamu ylläx? tai jos la-su sais yömyssypaikan rukalta? vaikka pöyä alta?   [img]redface.gif[/img]   

vois säätää vehkeet kuntoo ja viilata linjat?* </font>[/QUOTE]kimmohan ei käyny pahkamaata kauempana sovan aikana eikä ollu kertaakaan teltassa yötä ni eihän se voi tietää    :Leveä hymy:    nyt sen on sen sissiteltan sijaan pakko pystyttää sinne pj-teltta

----------


## Ville

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> * enjuoenääikinä
> 
> oikeasti...    *



Noh, heräsikkös aamulla ruohot korvissa?

----------


## Hösö

No ei oo enää vapaita....Joten pitää valita linjat to-pe yönä ku siellä ei oo sillon muita..:

hauskaa retkeä kimmolle akun luo....Jöröjukkarok ja pikkuoravat rulex...Varsinki se pikkuoravien kuumatka   :Leveä hymy:  

jaha...Pulssi alkas tvstä...Kattos vaikka pornoa kakella...  [img]redface.gif[/img]    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by Ville:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by P-Joe:
>  enjuoenääikinä
> 
> oikeasti...     *



*Noh, heräsikkös aamulla ruohot korvissa?* </font>[/QUOTE]Itseasiassa, minä olin ainoa meistä baarisankareista joka pääsi sunnuntaina heti aamusta ajamaan, mutta ei se niin mukavaa ollu. Noh tulipahan reenattua kauden päättäjäisiäkin.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sami W

Miksi katsoa koko elokuvaa kun 30 sekuntiakin riittää  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Osa jopa parempia kuin alkuperäiset.

Titanic 30 sekunnissa:  http://www.angryalien.com/0604/titanicbunnies.html

Manaaja 30 sekunnissa:
http://www.angryalien.com/0204/exorcistbunnies.html

Tappajahai 30 sekunnissa:  http://www.angryalien.com/0804/jawsbunnies.asp

Hohto 30 sekunnissa:  http://www.angryalien.com/0504/shiningbunnies.html

Alien 30 sekunnissa:  http://www.angryalien.com/0704/alienbunnies.html

----------


## HemmoP

haha   :Leveä hymy:  

Sami, tuutko ajaan Rukan kisat 24-25.9?? Kannatteepi ehottomasti tulla, tosi makia rata, ei mitään trial dh:ta  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Muuten kyllä vois lähteä, mutta menee aikataulut hiukan ristiin.

----------


## Hösö

mites, onkohan pyöräpekka suuresta seikkailusta ilmottautunu?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

tais olla uho pelekkää buulshittiä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

On ilmottautunu, mutta en tiiä onko jo perunu.
Nöyryytetään se!1!!!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> * On ilmottautunu, mutta en tiiä onko jo perunu.
> Nöyryytetään se!1!!!*



no ei helevetti    :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko marsun bomber hyyvä keula????

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:   se on paras


meillä paistaa vihdoinki esterin perseen jälkeen aurinko, aika vitun jees!!   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Ootas vaan ku etelän spedet tulee paikanpäälle ni taivas repeää ja tulee se oi niin kuuluisa sataa-räntää-vaakasuoraan -sää

----------


## Aku

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * No ei oo enää vapaita....Joten pitää valita linjat to-pe yönä ku siellä ei oo sillon muita..:
> 
> hauskaa retkeä kimmolle akun luo....Jöröjukkarok ja pikkuoravat rulex...Varsinki se pikkuoravien kuumatka     
> *



No voi harmi, kun et Hösö pääse tulemaan viikonloppuna, mutta kyllä ne agenttilinjat sieltä vielä löytyvät. Myös Kimmo alkoi säälittää minua, koska en voi antaa oravaa yöksi viekkuun. Siksi kävinkin eilen Citymarketin mammuttimarkkinoilta hakemassa Kimmolle viekkukaveriksi sellaisen vaaleansinisen pumpattavan mammutin, jolla on pipo päässä. Kimmo haluaa varmasti mötmöttää sitä...

[ 17.09.2004, 08:00: Viestiä muokkasi: Aku ]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Onnea reissuun kimmo!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

aavistuksen huimaa jo    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitsa Nyt on kolme pykälää lyhemmät ketarit.

On toi Salon Matti sitte hyvä mies.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Vein tuolla vennivaaran dirtin ylä dirtillä siitä isoimmasta No footerin vahingos. tulin pystössä alas

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aku:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  No ei oo enää vapaita....Joten pitää valita linjat to-pe yönä ku siellä ei oo sillon muita..:
> 
> hauskaa retkeä kimmolle akun luo....Jöröjukkarok ja pikkuoravat rulex...Varsinki se pikkuoravien kuumatka      
> *



*No voi harmi, kun et Hösö pääse tulemaan viikonloppuna,*</font>[/QUOTE]jep   :Irvistys:   ois ollu kiva tulla heissaamaan ja kattelemmaan akun ihmemaata  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

oisko ollu pikkuoravien herkkua aamupalana? maapähkinävoita?   :Leveä hymy:  





> Originally posted by Aku:
> *  Myös Kimmo alkoi säälittää minua...
> 
> 
> Kimmolle viekkukaveriksi sellaisen vaaleansinisen pumpattavan mammutin, jolla on pipo päässä. Kimmo haluaa varmasti mötmöttää sitä...*



anteeksi mikä?   :Leveä hymy:  

pumpattava mammutti jolla pipo päässä   :Leveä hymy:  


muista kimmo mötmöttää oikee kunnolla sitä sit kans   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

näin muuten unta et olin vistlerissä ajamassa pyörällä    :Cool:  


tajjan varailla liput känädään ku pääsen rolloon  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * enää 10kk ja oon Ruottin Lapissa kurvailemassa     
> *



enää 6kk !!

----------


## Hösö

huh...kampa pienenee...


ennää muutama pv töitä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P3ku

MORO!

Oon harraste sarjassa mukana ja Rukalle olis tarkotus lähteä ajeleen ens viikolla! 

Kävin siellä teän dirtillä alkuviikosta ja samaan slaidiin ajoin sen Ounasvaaran radan!

saa nähä riittääkö vauhti teille hurjapäille?? Oottahan te kiertäny noita kisoja viime aikoina!!

t.Pekka Lohiniva

----------


## P-Joe

Oikein!

Kunnon jäsentenväliset kisat tulossa. Relusti yli puolet jokkiksesta on Oulusta tai Rovaniemeltä.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

meiti kyl veikkaa että Pekka pesee aika monta "kisamiestä" tuola   :Vink:

----------


## zanSSi

hoihoi! Mitäs sanotte onko kaksi kesää ajettu intense m1 ihan finaalissa? siis ihanihan kakka..?

----------


## HemmoP

bergin entinen kö?

----------


## zanSSi

jep...

----------


## HemmoP

eeemmäätiä.. oha sillä varmasti ajettu rallia....

mikä palffassa o vikana? Lujjaaha meet silläki?

----------


## zanSSi

palfa o nii painava, eikä o ees floatterii eikä fiftarii...   :Irvistys:  

saakos noita iskarin jousia jossain teetettyä? jos tommosen geminin laittais ja jousen teettäis... jonku 25#   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Kyllä mä luulen et jousia saa teetettyä. Ota yhteys johonki jousifirmaan. kookkelista löytyy. tosin jos on hakusessa joku titaani niin sen kans tulee onkelmia. mutta tavallista rautaa ne kyllä varmaan vääntää. Hinnasta vaan ei mitään tietoo.

itse joskus kyselin Jurvan Jousesta(etelä-pohjanmaalla) ja sielä olis tehneet mutta ku halusin titaania    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Turboankka

Mihis päin rolloa kannattaa pyörä suunnata jos haluaa saada pari-kolme tuntia kulumaan? Oukulla vissiin hissit pysähtynyt jo aikaa sitten, mutta löytääkö sieltä polut helposti? Jos vaikka jaksas vähän tönäillä..

----------


## Shredd

Moikka

Johan täsä onki viikko vierähtäny levin reisusta, 
kohtuullisen ehjänä meki sieltä lopulta kotia selvittiin.. pannuja ei tullu ku muutama, itte ajoin kimmon laskujen välissä asentamaan "linjauspaaluun".
Junioriosaston daconipojat tykkäs myös menosta, ootettavissa maailmancuppi voittajia vielä jsks   :Vink:   Vanhempi jolpero innostu jopa lannotustoimiin levittämällä rooxin alaohjurin sinne mäkeen. Muutenki remppaa oli joka laskun välissä melkee, turpomiestä tais vähä ihmetyttää että millä paskoilla sitä on reisuun lähetty :Leveä hymy: 

Rata oli kovasti kaikkien mieleen, tietty niitä heittoja tjtn jäätiin kaipaamaan mutta vallan mainiota jo nytte. Tullaan toisteki.

Joo eipäleipä, tuokaa rukalta kunniaa ja mainetta, mie koitan tuua karvaooppelin ehjänä oukulta alas sitte ens vkl   :Leveä hymy:  

-Jari 

ps. ostetaan softeja jouseja monsteriin

----------


## Hösö

Pekalla draivi päällä...   :Leveä hymy:  

ville...Oisko rukan jälkeen meininkiä syväsessä?

----------


## Ville

Hösö, ostahan nyt se scootti... elä huoli saa niinhinki hipopartseja ja muuta..   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Tuota noin, missäs kaikki meinaa majottua rukalla? Mie en vielä tiä yhtään mitään..muutako et tuun ajaan. Millon ootta menossa sinne?

----------


## psysi

Muhah,

vapiskaa, kurjat! Mie tuun sittenkin sinne Rukalle ottamaan Hemmon kanssa kisaa pisimmästä jarrutusjäljestä!!11½0.3

To iltapäivänä lähetään ajamaan pakulla sinnepäin, kai me perjantaiaamuun mennessä ollaan perillä Q-Samossa.

Vähänkö siistiä, meikä on täällä ihan fiiliksissä    :Cool:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:  

- petri

----------


## PeeTee

Psysi, mie voisin vähän sitte testailla sitä sinun nikonia...  [img]smile.gif[/img]   Jos sen mukaan raahaat...

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Hah !
Mie voitan helposti kisan pisimmästä jarrutusjäljestä, turhaan Petri hehkutat...


Eikä ole mitään hajua majoituksesta meilläkään, otan makuupussin mukaan ja nukun vaikka autossa jos ei muuta ilmaannu.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello,

Tanaan raksailin shoreja kuus tuntia, huhhuh... Taalla on yks haiska, jolla on enemman visioita ku Kimmolla.   :Leveä hymy:   Se viela rakentaa apinan raivolla...

Kavasin katteleen yhta Palffa Peepeeseiskaa tanaan, kaytetty rungo. Ei tullu kauppoja, oli linkuissa kalppia ja ovalinoituneita reikia... 2002 Boxxun saatan kuiten pistaa, 200 e. ? Johan mie sen melekeen tienasin talla viikolla autopesulassa.   :Leveä hymy:  

Huomenna Mt. Bromontille ajaan deehoota! On kuulemma tekninen ja kivikkoinen dh-rata. Ei kuulemma euroopassa osata teha roykkysta - taalla vissiin sitten osataan. No kohtapa mie naan. Droppari hoitaa ajonlinjat.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Takasi vuorelta!

Olipaha tahan astisen taipaleen epatasasimmat dh-baanat! Vauhit oli hiliasia mutta tekemista oli aika reippaan olosesti. Ajelin yhen lokaali dh-reissikuskin kanssa koko paivan, ku se naytteli mulle parraat reitit ja agentit. Se ajeli BB7:lla. Ei ollu mittaan isompia vaikeuksia pyssyy peras.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Varmaan se luuli, etta meika on ihan lally kuski ku oli Voxin paita, mutta loppuen lopuksi mie jopa pannuttelin vahemman.   :Leveä hymy:  

Man, oli kylla megakivikkoa. "Flow"-reitillaki meinas hampaat puota... Siltaboksihyppyri, isohko, ei vaikuttanu kovin pahalta. En viela uskaltanu lasayttaa siihen taysia. Ehka ens kerralla...

Canadassa on kolome dh-pleissia, joissa kannattaa ehottomasti kayda: Whistler, Mt. Bromont ja Mt. Saint-Anne. Mt. Saint-Annelle saatamma teha reissun tassa joku viikonloppu.   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

oli vissiin sit ajettu "nätisti" se BB7   :Leveä hymy:   Osta se poksu jos ei pahasti vuoja ölppää ja sit joku M1sen trunko.. Kerkiät vielä johonki kanadan maskersämppiönsippi kisoihin voittaan  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


Olipa möhkee kuusamon reissu, mötmötettiin spooreja kuntoon ja syötiin nuojukkaita! Kiitoksia Akulle majotuksesta  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

mitä sillä yhellä turbolla tekee ku niitä voi pistää 2 samantien   :Leveä hymy:   Vihtu, meikä tahtoo tommosen..

----------


## Toni L.

Hee, kelekka hipopartseilla. Miekin oon ihan täpinöissä Rukan kilipailuista...   :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:  

Hösö, haluutko lautas takasin? voisin ilomielin tuua.   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

enjuoenääikinä  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * enjuoenääikinä   [img]redface.gif[/img] *



Sinäkin brutukseni.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hösökin tainnu olla aika möhkeenä ja mötmöttäny urakalla kaljaa. lentokoneita tippunu ja vaikka mitä, aika lähtemättömiä vaikutuksia ku hösö kaataa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juu ostin mie pois kuleksimasta sen Boxxun (-02). Toimiva peli, mut naarmuja jonku verran. Makso n. 210 e.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Toivottavasti pellaa kauan...

Joo, se BB7 oli aika rieska. Ei puhettakaan, etta oisin ostanu... Linkkujen pultit heilu aika huvittavasti!

----------


## HemmoP

pokserithan on ikuisia    :Leveä hymy:   varsinkin kun välillä vaihtelee sisuskaluja uudemmista niin pelaa vieläki pitempään

mikä runko siihen jatkeeksi? v10?   :Vink:

----------


## P-Joe

Black-Box Boxxer on paras!

Oliko Make muuten sillä radalla ajamassa, missä ne ironhorse jätkät hyppi jonossa sen sillan yli. Jos oli, niin aika siistiä... Mitenhän sitä sais työmatkan järkättyä kanadaan.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hösökin tainnu olla aika möhkeenä ja mötmöttäny urakalla kaljaa. lentokoneita tippunu ja vaikka mitä, aika lähtemättömiä vaikutuksia ku hösö kaataa!*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


joo ruka lähestyy ja korkeen paikan leiri alkaa olla ohitte, 2pv töitä ja huomena kotio!

----------


## HemmoP

jea, möhkeetä!!

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *...ja huomena kotio!*



OUJJEAH!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by tv.:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
> ...ja huomena kotio!*



*OUJJEAH!* </font>[/QUOTE]ootteleeko joku osia?

----------


## PeeTee

Noniin ketä kaikkia on menossa rollosta rukalle? Milloin olette ajatellut rukalle lähteä suunnistaan? Ite meen perjantaina aamusta/päivästä.

 :No huh!:     :confused:     :No huh!:

----------


## PeeTee

VilleH, Pitänee mennä itekki tavallisella autolla ku rintteri oli varattu..jos heittäs kärryn perään..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pehmo: Katotaan sita runkoa... Taia meikan pesulapalkkioilla mitaan kovin isoa lentokonetta landata...

P-Joe: Jees, sama paikka! Ne Iron Horse-jatkat on vissiin Team Dhracerin kundeja. Quepekkilaisia nulikoita, niita oli ajeleen siella kukkulalla. Samalla kummulla kay kuulemma reenaan mm. Sam Hill, Nathan Rennie jne.. Ja se silta nayttaa kuvissa paljon hooseemmalta ku livena. Kaveri jo siita nypytti yli sunnuntaina, ite oon vasta puolimatkassa harjoottelemassa.   :Leveä hymy:   Ens viikonloppuna meen taas, mut ei varmaan oo Bozzu viela tanassa siihen mennessa.   :Irvistys:   Kiekko puutuu...

----------


## staff

Ihan oikeesti, niitä kuvia nyt nopeesti että pääsee fiilistelemään   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  
Hemmo: saat sitte tunata tonin pokserin kuulemma, ei oikeen toimi nytte.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

huh

----------


## Toni L.

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> * Hemmo: saat sitte tunata tonin pokserin kuulemma, ei oikeen toimi nytte.   *



Jep, on aika epeli. Joku on vissiin ryöstäny keulasta sisukset, kun sieltä löytyi vaan muovinkappaleita ja muutama alumiinipötkäle. 2004 race on tuo. Joo, tiedän että se on halpis...
Eniten hämmästystä aiheutti se, ettei toisessa putkessa ole mitään vaimennushärpättimiä, vaan pelkkä jousi ja kilkkeet.

----------


## Hösö

toni minkä vitun takia sie siverin vaihoit johonki pokseriin?"??" ei saatana voi käsittää tämmönen lapinspede tuommosta?!!?   :No huh!:   :Vihainen:  


klo 14 alkas työt ja toivottavasti loppuu pian   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Toni L.

No siveri ei ihan natsannu ton hepon kanssa yksiin. Ei kulmien, painon kuin ulkonäönkään puolesta. Legendaarista, keula toimi kunnolla niin kauan kunnes purin sen ja yritin tuunata     :Leveä hymy:     . Nyt paluuvaimennus toimii noin joka neljännellä pumppauksella.

EDIT: kävisiköhän pokseriin kelekan iskarin osat...?

----------


## Hösö

ei varmaan johu niistä tomin dottiöljyistä?


vai mitäs se selitte tuossa yxpv   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Toni L.

Se vaan oli hätäratkaisu. 

Tomi- Joo katos tää poksu on suunniteltu silleen että alajalat voi ottaa irti ilman että öljyjä tyhjentää. käännetään vaan pyörä ylösalas.

Toni- öö, ootko sä nyt ihan saletti...?

Tomi- Joo joo, kato nyt, kyllä ne irtoo...

Plops, läts. Autotallin lattialla poxxerin öljyt.

Kaadettiin sinne sitte jotain jäteöljyä, jotta kotio pääsin. Vaihdoin sitte himassa öljyt...

Keulasta jäi ylimääräiseksi joku pieni muoviosa, joka oli murtunut. en sitä viittiny takasin laittaa, turhaa painoa. tuskin se mitään aiheuttaa, en keksiny sille mitään tarkoitusta.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


no mikäpä se siinä!!11


huomenna ruka!

----------


## Toni L.

Huomenna Ruka. 12h riemua auton takakontissa neljän pyörä kanssa...ReiluTomi ilmoitti mut vapaaehtoiseksi matkustamaan auton takakontissa.

----------


## Hösö

arvaappa kuka kiihyttellee sapalla yxin rukalle huome aamuna   :Leveä hymy:  


jos joku tahtoo rollosta lähtiä mukkaan huomenna rukalla ni callme...

----------


## HemmoP

tonid! se pokseri on vitun tarkka öljymäärästä että saat sen paluuvaimennuksen toimimaan.. Ainaki meillä oli yks sellanen yksilö jokei toiminu yhtään jos oli väärä määrä öljyä.. Ja paska keulahan se on, senhän tietää kaikki. Ranteet hajoaa ku roppailet tuomiokirkon portaita flätille...

huomenillasta sitten olutta Rukalla, eikö ois aika pro idis  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Toni L.

No siltä tuo vehje vähän kuulostaakin että olisi liian vähän öljyä. mittasin sinne rokkarin sivujen ohjeiden mukaan 2dl öljyä, ja vielä tippasen päälle. Laitetaan vaikkapa...ööö... 7dl?   [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Mutta keksitkö mitään syytä miksi myös toiseen putkeen pitäisi laittaa 2dl öljyä, kun siellä ei ole mitään vaimentimiakaan? Toihan kevenee hurjasti ku laittaa vaan muutaman tipan sinne toiseen putkeen voitelemaa   :Leveä hymy:   .

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> huomenillasta sitten olutta Rukalla, eikö ois aika pro idis   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



ois!!11!   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no periaatteessaha se keula "vaimentaa" ku sielä on nestettä hidastimena   :confused:   Archie varmaan vois selventää tän paremmin    :Leveä hymy:  

Eipä oo hajuakaan miten se toimis ilman öljyjä, voitas vaikka kokeilla huomenna   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Toni L.

Mutta Wolfgang on marsun insinööri, eihän marsuilla ole mitään tekemistä poxujen kanssa. Sitä paitsi tuskin wolfgang tietää vaimennuksista, eiköhän se oo vaan liukuputkiteflonexpertti...

----------


## HemmoP

äijät on kyl kohta yhtä pihalla ku kaikki lappalaiset yhteensä

----------


## Toni L.

Kohta meidän pihalla on musta marsun pakettiauto, ja Bourdon sekä Wolfgang vievät mut tuntemattomaan paikkaan teflnopinnoitettavaksi ja anodisoitavaksi...

----------


## HemmoP

toivottavasti saat valita värin, ne marsun oem värit on aika nihkeitä

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh, pitäsköhän se itekkin ängetä rukalle perjantaina, nukkus audin hanskalokerossa... 
Jos sitä kaliaa tulis ottamaan ja soitteleen kitaralla kannustus piisejä reitin varrelle...


-Teknotin

----------


## HemmoP

ois kyl möhkeetä Timppis  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Hmm, pe-la yön voisin nukkua jonku asumuksen lattialla ja la-su yön petterin sängyssä. Menis aika putkeen.

no pirskatti.

----------


## HemmoP

isket jonku maturen ja mötmötät yön sitä. Aamusta oot freessi uus timo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

:Leveä hymy:  

Toki, ei mulla siellä muutakaan tekemistä ole. 
En kyllä ota mikasta mallia vuokatti tyyliin. Mihinkään valaisiin ei kosketa, ja muille mökkiläisille annetaan nukkumis rauha... ...eikä mitään elinikäsisiä traumoja lätinästä ja hmmm....   hyi.


-T

----------


## HemmoP

ainiin, voe helevetti    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## psysi

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *huomenillasta sitten olutta Rukalla, eikö ois aika pro idis   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Mikäs lasketaan illaksi? Me ollaan siellä varmaan joskus 1-2 aikaan aamusta, minne tullaan?-)

- petri

----------


## HemmoP

kauampa meinasitta tuhurata matkaan.. Oulun jäläkhin vaan kaasu pohjaan, son suora tie Kuusamoon asti  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## psysi

No toi paku menee suunnilleen 110-120 kaasu pohjassa, eikä sitä mekkalaa kyllä kuuntele kukaan. Lisäksi löpönkulutus nousee suunnilleen toiseen potenssiin...

Sellanen 80-90km/h on passeli matkanopeus tuon kanssa.

- petri

----------


## zanSSi

Perskules..!   :Vihainen:    Voi olla että en rukalle pääse!???!?!?!!?!   :Vihainen:    perkele, kuski alko jotain valittaa että ois kädet muka kipeet, prkl...   :Vihainen:    Tomi: ootteko menossa vitolla rukalle? mahtuuko sinne takakonttiin vielä yks pieni ihminen ja yksi pieni pyörä?

----------


## P-Joe

Äijät on ihan täpinöissä. 
Oonpa kyllä minäkin.   :Leveä hymy:   Enää 23,5 h ja viikonloppu alkaa.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Eiköhän Timo perjantaina johonkin sohvalle mahu. Kuhan ei raahaa mitään valaita kämpille tai mattamusta-spoilerigolf tyttöjä...

----------


## Turpomies

Parit kyssärit.  :confused:  

1. Kuka ne kisat järjestää?
2. Pitääkö ilmoittautua vielä etukäteen vai vasta paikan päällä?
3. Kämppä??? mä tarvitsen pe-la yöksi paikan nukkua enkä aio nukkua autossa. Jos joku haluu messiin niin hommataan joku mökki tai huone jostain? Tai jos jollain jo on sellainen ja haluaa minimoida kustannuksia niin tässä olis minimoija.

Niin mä olen rukalla sitten perjantai illalla joskus vasta 10 aikaan aikasintaan. menee kuitenkin sinne 12 asti. ***** ku on niin pitkä täältä. stna!!

Neljäs kysymys: Aikooko porukka jäädä sinne Lauantai-illaksi/yöksi kaatamaan/Örveltämään/kaljoittelemaan/muuten vaan?
  :confused:  

Hmm. ruska ainakin on hienoimmillaan. eiköhän se tästä jos ei lunta tule.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

***** jätkät son semmonen homma et mulla loppu työt ja lähen kaasuttaan rovaniemelle....Joulukuussa taas takasin tänne...siihen asti kait lomaa... Ylläs hiljenee...minä en...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

1. RBC
2. Olis pitäny ilmottautua jo.   :Vink:   Soita Makelle, tai ilmottaudu paikan päällä. 
3. RBC:n mökeissä saattaa olla tilaa jos Timo I menee matkailuautolla. Tai muutenkin ehkä. Huomenna selviää.

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * kauampa meinasitta tuhurata matkaan.. Oulun jäläkhin vaan kaasu pohjaan, son suora tie Kuusamoon asti   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Se on semmosta kun joutuu nuilla vanhoilla romuilla kulkeen    :Sarkastinen:  
8 tuntia ja 56 min näytti ajoajaksi 80kmh keskarilla, siihen pari pakollista taukoa niin ei kauas mene tosta Petrin arviosta

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ***** jätkät son semmonen homma et mulla loppu työt ja lähen kaasuttaan rovaniemelle....Joulukuussa taas takasin tänne...siihen asti kait lomaa... Ylläs hiljenee...minä en...   *



Onneksi olkoon Hösö!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Oon ihan hermona täällä...

----------


## staff

Anzi, ei taida mahtua enää. Mennään sellasella pienemmällä pakulla ja siinä on 3:lle paikat ja neljä on jo lähössä.

----------


## zanSSi

Ok.
Voi olla että pääsen omallakin kyydillä, tosin lähdettäis vasta huomen iltapäivällä...
Keitäs teitä nyt on lähössä? sinä, Ari, Toni, kuka vielä?

Meneekö muuten -03 deemaxi geminiin heittämällä? Eli siis kysymys kuuluu saako 03deemaxia 12mm akselilla?

----------


## staff

Tony on se puuttuva lenkki.

----------


## Hösö

anssi, eteen menee jos on 20mm setti   :Leveä hymy:   mut taakse ei mee...deemasksit on takaa normi akselille...


joo purkas auton ja pesis pyykit   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Njoo, ajelin tassa Porssen turpomaasturia, Bemarin 745i:ta (avaruusalus, vaihteekki mikrokytkimen takana), Mesen SL55 V8 kompressori AMG:ta ja muita mohkaleita. Lexus on iha Lada.   :Leveä hymy:  

Rikoin Kuplavolskusta sisapeilin, ku se nappas kyynarpaasta kiinni ja alako riuhtoon. Painepesurilla irtos 700-sarjan pemarista puskurin kapy. Laatuvehe!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Virma korjaa, ei huolta.

----------


## Hösö

make...millane liksa sulla o?   :Leveä hymy:  

vois ittekki enskesänä tulla autonpesijäksi sinne soren vierelle...


ja koitappa raapustaa se maili joskus   :Leveä hymy:   pittää tietää misä se paikalline siva oikee oli...   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

"ei enää niin montaa tuntia"

aika luxuz  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 eikä eilen edes satanu vettä ja pääs ajaan mopedilla, tosi möhkeetä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * "ei enää niin montaa tuntia"
> 
> aika luxuz   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> 
> tosi möhkeetä   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



"ei enää kuin puoli tuntia" 


 :Cool:

----------


## marco1

täällä pärinää vähän enemmänkin:
http://aserverjustfor.us/videos/

----------


## P-Joe

Neljä tuntia.   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

kohta!!1

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huomenna vasta...

----------


## Hösö

Pitäs olla jo....


Eiku mehä ollaa jo...  [img]tongue.gif[/img] 


gärmä sano kaikille et haistakaa paska!

----------


## Hösö

Kalja o hywwää...


Timo lähti paariin...

----------


## PeeTee

joo nähdäänpä hözmä sitten aamulla siellä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mites aijilla ajelut? Pokkasittako palajon pokaaleita? Kuka voitti poromiesluokan?   :Leveä hymy:  

Huomenna Bromont again.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  [img]smile.gif[/img]  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jos menis oikein aikusten, niin saattas kereta ottaa pari valokuvvaa (turhien lupausten meri).

Ostin tanaan Halvan perinteista salamiakkia!!! Meni puoli laatikkoa kertahutasulla, ku ei taalta mitaan salmiakkia oo aiemmin mistaan loytany. Kallen matitahnaaki sai, pakkohan se oli ostaa lasayttaa seki. Residenttikahavia sai kans!  [img]redface.gif[/img]  Kyllahan taalla vois vaikka asua...

Torstaina pesin Turbo Carrera Porschen ja Ferrari Modenan (?). Tuli tieto ylhaalta kasin, etta Mike ajaa sitten Ferrarin.   :Leveä hymy:   Njoo, vithu... Ajoimmie sentaan Porsche Boxterilla...

Perjantaina oli elamani rankin tyopaiva. Ekaks painoin kuus tuntia toita ku elukka, sitten kaks tuntia kuin mielipuoli. Kahtena viimeisena tuntina pestiin ulkoa ja sisalta kasin 49 autoa. Sekuntiakaan ei karsiny hukata... Paikat ovvahan kippeena.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Masai

Minkä sille voi  että autokuume tulee  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Asiameininki, hieno auto!   :No huh!:   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

huhhhu, voittajafiilis!

Kämpistä löyty yhteensä yli 200 tyhjää pulloa ja perkelesti korkkejä ympäriinsä! Kuka ***** niitä oli nakellu sinnetänne

Joku sielä voitti ja joku tuli toiseksi. Mutta oli ainaki perkelen hauska keikka    :Leveä hymy:  

mie voitin jarrutusjälkiskaban    :Leveä hymy:   , pari porilaista diskattiin ku oli vasta ekaa kertaa ajamassa kisoja!

On mulla josaki hyviä kuviakin, pistän niitä tänne joskus..

Ampelle, Makelle ja Hannulle isot kiitosket systeemeistä! Kaikki toimi niinkuin pitikin  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Ja spedeille kiitos illan ohjelmista, varsinkin L-veljesten paini oli niin miesmäistä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ja matti, etkai sie tollasta    :No huh!:   Ompa aavistuksen makia laitos!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

No jep!

Rukalla oli makiaa!

Kyllä jaksaa huomenna mennä taas kirjottamaan äidinkielen otsikko YO-ainetta.


Järjestelyt oli kyllä tosi jees, vaikka en osallistunu kisoihin! 
Ens vuonna timoki tulee kisaamaan... ...VOITTAMAAN!

-T

----------


## Hösö

no eipä vähä!!11


ruka oli erittäin rokki! kaikki meni aivan mahtavasti...


propsit siis ampelle,makelle,hannulle,harrille,gärmälle,hakil  le ja muulle rbc porukalle    


koska on seuraava setti? kalpiksen päättärit?

----------


## Valtteri

No oliko vitun kiva soitela mulle häirikköpuheluja vastaajaan! Oliko, kysyn vaan *****! Pikkasen keitti ku aamulla joutu niitä poistaan! Arrrr!


 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Voi helevata, oispa itekki ollu Rukalla... Pojat vissiin ottanu vahan roppia vaihteeks.   :Leveä hymy:  

Kavasimmie rymisteleen itekki, tuloksena 0 valinerikkoa ja 1 kipia polovi. Kaiffan Palffasta katkes pultti ja pettynyt omistaja/raiskaaja kavelytti kuoman autolle. Mie jatkoin paristelya ja ohittelin pari natisti manuloivaa kuljettajaa.   :Leveä hymy:  

Jos ens kerralle sais sen Boxxun jo ajoon.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kannattaako ostaa dbs:ssän runkoa jossa on rockshokin jett keula ja joku dh etu rengas???

----------


## HemmoP

Make, ens vuonna oot sitten peleissä mukana   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Tulee entistä möhkeempiä reissuja   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

*niijoo, oli mul asiaaki.. tos parin viikon päästä lauantaina vois olla jäsentenväliset Syväsessä jos ei oo ihan toivoton lumipyry ja kalliot jäässä.. Sunnuntaina mentäs sit tonne Sonkhaan hyppyttään hiekkakasoista.

Miltä guulostais? Ja kuka on kellomies   [img]smile.gif[/img]* 

[ 27.09.2004, 10:12: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

hemmo-&gt;jeah...  oisko iirosta tahi markosta kellottaan?


juhani-&gt;ei...

----------


## HemmoP

e tiä, pitäs varmaan kysyä    :Leveä hymy:  

Trendipyörä-Timo varmaan kans haluais tulla ottaan aikaa ja jibbaan Sonkhaan?

----------


## Mechz

tällähän tapahtuu...

----------


## Toni L.

Anodisoitu tuplaturpotettu kelekka.

poro

holokki

Ari oli sitte oikeesti kömynny tunturin yli kämpille silloin la-iltana   :Leveä hymy:   . Valitteli että oli vähän sumua...

----------


## Turpomies

UPEETAAA MAHTAVAA!!!!

Olen kokenut herätyksen!

ens kesänä kierrän ihan vitusti kisoja.Oli niin HELEVETIN MAHTAVAA! Olin ihan pakahtua ilosta ja aivan pähkinöissä. Tunne oli upea kun voitti itsensä.

no ne iltajuhlat meni kyllä aika purkkiin. Maksan siitä vieläkin hintaa. niin hösö ennenku sä avasit sen oven yöllä niin meinasin nukkua siinä kämpän pihalla ja yritin tiirikoida lukkoa luottokortilla HAHAHAAH! Olis tullu aika kylymä.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Toni L.:
> * Anodisoitu tuplaturpotettu kelekka.
> 
> poro
> 
> holokki
> 
> *



kulumat....


isäniontuomomies-&gt;aivan loistavaa...!1143!421"#&%  taas saatiin yx kuski lissää kisoihin...    :Cool:  


pimp my ridessä oli komia lantikka!

----------


## staff

Jätkät oli artsillekki soitellu... ei kannattais, se bannaa teidät kohta.

----------


## HemmoP

läjä kaikenmoista ajokuvaa näytti olevan-&gt;

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/mrantan2/

villestä oli hyvä kuvatus..

----------


## Hösö

tiira oli ostanu bottombräketsepin   :No huh!:  


oli smuuti 9" säki!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Tiitsa! Mikä jous siinä bb7ssa o? Mulla lojuu yks 350 titaanijousi pakin pohjalla.. osta pois  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

400 näytti olevan...


huolsin muuten 888....ja rtek EI huoltanu sitä...


***** mitä homoja tuola tampereella on...ei ne ollu paluupuolta huoltanu ollenkaan....   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   ei tarvi sitä virmaa ennää tukea mitenkää...tai no ehkä molotovin koktaililla...


no nyt se on putsattu ja puunattu ja kaikki on kunnossa...hyvin aukes ku käytti vaan voimaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

kiitos vain hemmo mutta tuo 400 on oikein hyvän tuntuinen minun alla,ehkä se pikkuisen herkkenis jos laittais sen löysemmän mutta nyt ei ole tarvetta.saatanan smuutti dorppailla   :Leveä hymy:  

tiitza tykkää kovasti   :Leveä hymy:  
samma på svenska: tiitza gillar mycke   :Leveä hymy:  
huh

----------


## Archie

Käsi ylös, joka haluaa bannit heti?

----------


## Hösö

*käsi ylhäällä*


meik mai dej   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

_o/

----------


## Hösö

btw: kuin pitkästä proggigsesta ois nyt sit kyse?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## M. Ouvinen

*kädet ilmaan*

----------


## staff

\o_

Ps. Älä laita sitte hirveen pitkiä panneja ettei privakansio ehi täyttymään.

----------


## Hösö

taustalla muuten soi nyt:

"put joor händs ap in da air, put joor händs ap in da air..."  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jes...    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

hmm...eikö mikshän puolet viesteistä katos?

----------


## Archie

Apinakeskustelua siivottu.
Seuraava poikkipuolinen sana tuo takuulla bannit, joku järjestys se on oltava täälläkin.

----------


## Hösö

banaania ja kaljaa....

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Apinakeskustelua siivottu.
> Seuraava poikkipuolinen sana tuo takuulla bannit, joku järjestys se on oltava täälläkin.*



no ***** eikö täällä saa ennää ees omasa topikissa heittää "läppää"?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

:Leveä hymy:  

1 uhri jo!

_o/ edelleen käsipystyssä!

----------


## Hösö

olikohan tuo joku varotus?   :Leveä hymy:  


jos oli ni, haistakoo vitut se joka sen teki   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Valtteri:
> * Mikä on muuten roksportin/f-lehden seuratuin topic tällä hetkellä? Niinku eniten riloudauksia?*



roissa tapahtuu    :Vink:    porovarmarit ei oo mitää nysviä ei ees suuttuis pienestä pilapuhelusta   :Vink:   ne saa jopa jumalan pois tolaltaan    :Leveä hymy:  

pakata ois pitäny mutta ei voinu ku oli ni hauskat jutut     :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

meikä fly   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


http://www.rytomulli.org/RukaDH

----------


## MadDog

kaikki hauska loppuu aikanaan.. onneks nuo tarinat on tallessa   :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

voi perse kun sataa koko ajan....   :Vihainen:  
toivottavasti viikendinä olisi hyvä ilma   :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:    ei jumalauta, jätkät, lopettakaa ennenku yks POROFARMARI kuolee nauruun    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


joo, se siitä, viikonloppuna ajoja? Mie ainakin olen messissä 100-0! Perjantaina ois tarkotus fiksata cruxista vähä leekereitä, tais se painepesu olla aavistuksen liikaa    :Leveä hymy:  

perskele, ois pitäny enempi sääjellä ton salama-anlaagenin kans! Ois varmaan saanut metästä ihan vitun jänniä kuvatuksia     :No huh!:  




niijoo, lukekaapa http://www.hollola.tk/ mm-kisaraportti! Vitun lennokas tarina   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 28.09.2004, 09:35: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Mechz

hurjaa luettavaa tuo hollola.tk huh   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Jarski, mite ois tällanen sen kuussatasen sijaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ?

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * voi perse kun sataa koko ajan....    
> toivottavasti viikendinä olisi hyvä ilma   *



jUURI NÄIN.

----------


## Mechz

tv,pikkudirtillä on hieman pienennetty sitä sinun linkkaa joten siitä on taas hyvä mennä.
isompi on kans ok.pikkujannut tykittää ihan täysillä siellä.
eilenki oli porukkaa niin ettei mahtunu kahen käen sormin,huh

vois harkita jos talkoais jotain uutta...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

on muuten hyviä juttuja hollola.tk-sivulla   :Leveä hymy:  
esim. tämä kuva 

Lisäksi Aloittelevan suomideehoo-sankarin käytös- ja tapaopas nro 1.
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

havaittu kylällä balffan bb7,iso parta ja sateenvarjo-&gt;varikko _look_like_   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
tsot tsot...
heh!

----------


## tv.

Alienit on vissiin liikkeellä kun viestejä häviää   :No huh!:  
ei tässä muuta

----------


## Hösö

taas   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ärtsi o katkera mies   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * taas     
> 
> ärtsi o katkera mies   *



eiku mehän oltii katkeria  [img]redface.gif[/img]     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Aika naurettavaa meininkiä toi viestien poistelu ja bannaaminen...noh jokainen saa tyydytyksen jostain...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Aika naurettavaa meininkiä toi viestien poistelu ja bannaaminen...noh jokainen saa tyydytyksen jostain...*



mazturbation!!11

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by PeeTee:
>  Aika naurettavaa meininkiä toi viestien poistelu ja bannaaminen...noh jokainen saa tyydytyksen jostain...*



*mazturbation!!11     * </font>[/QUOTE]tÄHÄN VÄLIIN SOPISI MAINIOSTI ERÄS BANAANI"HYMIÖ"    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

EDIT: LÖYTYHÄN SE

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mie en ookkaan pitkään aikaan sanonu tänne mitään erikoista. VOis alkaa jutteleen teille vähä enemmän.

TV- Sun se linkka siellä pikku dirtillä on aivan huippu. Uskaltaa tehä jo jotaki temppua esim: Tangon käännös mikä sen oikee nimi olikaan?
ja sitten siitä voi perää heittää.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by tv.:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>     </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by PeeTee:
>  Aika naurettavaa meininkiä toi viestien poistelu ja bannaaminen...noh jokainen saa tyydytyksen jostain...*



*mazturbation!!11       </font>[/QUOTE]tÄHÄN VÄLIIN SOPISI MAINIOSTI ERÄS BANAANI"HYMIÖ"       

EDIT: LÖYTYHÄN SE

* </font>[/QUOTE]aivan parsa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kyllä on kaunis hymiö   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

jaahah...kaikkea sitä näkee....

----------


## HemmoP

***** mitä spedeilyä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ei saatana, huhhu


joo, välillä uutisiaki. Aloin eilen Hösöksi ja purin illasta crunzia. Tähän mennessä saldona katkenneita pinnoja + 3ssa osassa oleva 5th elementin jouslautanen. Veikkaampa että seuraavana löytyy jumiutuneita keskiölaakereita ja haljenneita ohjainleekerin kuppeja    :Vihainen:  

*****, ei pitäs koskiakkaan nuihin niin ei tarttis ostella uusia osia    :Irvistys:  

Ainiin, kävin ajaan eilen dirtillä tolla norsulla.. se lentää ku lokki  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ei se ny niin toivoton ollukkaan   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Nyt ois muuten Jarno sulle mopedi myynnissä! Jamppa myy turpokiksua, osta ihmeessä.. ei loppus ees vedot kesken   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.mp-foorumi.com/gallery/ga...turboman&gid=0

http://www.motoverkko.com/mporg/haku...lmoitusID=5395

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Ainiin, kävin ajaan eilen dirtillä tolla norsulla.. se lentää ku lokki   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Ei se ny niin toivoton ollukkaan    [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Aika pitkän kiitoradan se lokki vaan tarvi ennenku pääsi lentoon.    :Vink:  

Saikkonää rukalla sen pyörän tuohon kuntoon, vai onko ne ollu hajalla jo aikasemmin? Sorvaa teräksestä uusia osia, niin ei hajoa...

----------


## HemmoP

en tiiä.. veikkaan että tuo on menny jo Rukalla.. ei se eilen mitään iskuja ees saanu.

Mietinkin jo sorvaamista, pitänee viikonloppuna käydä jonkun pajalla väsään uus lautanen jos ei ErikoispyöräTimolla ole Manitoun vastaavia..

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * joo, välillä uutisiaki. Aloin eilen Hösöksi ja purin illasta crunzia. Tähän mennessä saldona katkenneita pinnoja + 3ssa osassa oleva 5th elementin jouslautanen. Veikkaampa että seuraavana löytyy jumiutuneita keskiölaakereita ja haljenneita ohjainleekerin kuppeja     
> *



meikä sai eilen naputeltua hädlistä laakerit pois...jos tänään ostas uuet ja koittas saaha ne takasin sinne...

----------


## Hösö

viihtysä...iha mitä vaa tänne kirjottaa ni se poistetaan...


vois ärtsi poistaa ittensä...   :Vihainen:  


ja ***** ku menee vielä allekirjotuksia poisteleen....


artsi, en tykkää sinusta, ja tahdon allekirjotuksella kertoa sen kaikille...okei?

----------


## Hösö

jes...

ei paljo palot ooyyllä ollu hädli leekereitä...siispä suuntasin komppiin...samalla tulee uus keskiö...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

laitoitko titskua?

----------


## tv.

jou mään, chicago   :Cool:  

Mitäs häppeninkiä teilä on suunnitteilla viikonlopuksi.  :confused:  Kuulin huhuja varsin luotettavasta tietolähteestä että olisi luvassa jotain hyperultimatejännää toimintaa   :No huh!:   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

MIlläs miehet on menossa viikon loppuna sinne syväseen? Autolla? Pyörällä? jaloilla? käsillä?

----------


## Hösö

noni...avyn keppi käy dareen...mitähä se supersankari sillo kalpiksessa selitti ettei käy...   [img]redface.gif[/img]  ois kuulemma hankkinu jo jos se kävis...mut tjooh...käy se   :Leveä hymy:  

ja avyltä ilmestyny uus pikkypäkillinen jousi kans    :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no jee, osta tollanen    :Leveä hymy:  


mennäängö la syväsen kautta vaikka oukulle ajaan roppeja?

Mie en saa v10 mukkaan ku se on rikki, ja se ei mahu rätkämopon konttiin.. Ajelen sitte jukan pyörällä = ei mitään hinkkalenkkiä kiitos    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

hitto,onpas hienon näköinen avalanssi!
voishan sitä kyllä käyä melkein ihan missä vain häröilemässä..   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Heeei.

Muonion Villelle kyssäri intensestä. Mikä siinä oli se mrp-keskiö-kampi-ratas kombinaatio, joka sopi heittämällä.

Oliko lähelläkään tämmöstä: MRP-slalom 1, 38h ratas, fsa 68/118 isis keskiö ja middleburn kammet. 

Rupesin tekemään budjettia uusille osille. Ei kukaan tarttis XTR-kampia + keskiötä + 38 ratasta ja blackspire ohjuria.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

***** tää nielee vastaukset johonki yöhön

siihe käyp kuitennii mrp 1 ja 2 mallit.. Ota se pienempi ja 38 ratas niin on parempi ja kevyempi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

Oujee. Ja vissiin kannattaa se 118mm keskiö ottaa?
Kuinkahan iso visalasku mulle on taas tulossa?   :No huh!:   Voi olla että menee pitkälle kevääseen ennenkun on rahaa...

----------


## HemmoP

jätkät viilaa sekunteja oikeen urakalla    :No huh!:  

Se pikkulevynen molemmatlevytpyörii MRP menee sitte ainaski ihan ok, voi olla että ehkä melkeen kait se isompikin jos on tarpeeksi pitkä keskijö.. kumman aiot ottaa?

----------


## P-Joe

Pikkulevyillä. Luulen että en ikinä tarvi isompaa ratasta kun 40. Ja middleburnin kammet, ehkä jopa 170mm mittasina. Ärsyttävä polkea istualtaan kun kammet hakaa tasasella maahan.

----------


## Hösö

laita 165mm kammet ni ei hakkaa maata   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

mie mee helikopterilla...


no totavitussa pyörällä...


tomi, ei oo titskua, ei oo rahaa semmosiin...ihan perus setit mestoilla...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mä en oo ihan varma tuunko sinne tejä pyörä sessareihin ku pitää ehkä lähtä tikkakoskelle.

Kohta alkaa mun järjestämät PikkuJunnujen Suur Kruisit!!!!!!  Mukaan lähössä Vilkku Matsu Miro Mie Sampo... Ja vaermaan Joonas ja Sami

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


muistakaa laittaa se kypärä päähän...   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

Saincti ajo sitte ittensä hengiltä -&gt; http://www.crash.net/uk/en/news_view...=26&nid=100365

paska juttu, oli kyllä yks kovimpia jätkiä mopon selässä ikinä!


Huomenna Rovaniemelle  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mulla on kypärä rikki Se on iha halki.

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Mulla on kypärä rikki Se on iha halki.*



Näin syksyllä saa varmaan kaupoista kypäriä alennuksella  :confused:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juuh.

----------


## tv.

Peli on menetetty lopullisesti. Huomasin Jätkänkynttilää pitkin boustatessa että keulan oikeanpuoleinen esijännityksen säätönuppi puuttuu. Son tippunu johonki   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

ja eikun kaupasta uus...

maksaa varmaa 20e   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


huh,darestaki keksiö irti...oli vähä ruosteinen ja nihkiä   :Leveä hymy:   kaikki kierteekki o tallesa...

kingiki oli puhasku pulmunen...jos huomena sais hädli leekerit ni natsais taas...

----------


## Gärmä

soita hösö kimmolle ne laakerien mitat niin se voi tuua sinne niitä laakereita rätkän kontissa. Oulussa Tauno Tasanto OY. Sieltä mä oon ainaki hakenu hopeen laakerit ja oli suoraan hyllyssä.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Ville:
> Luulen että tuolla sinun setillä natsaa!*



*Toivotaan ettei diilit lähe natsaamatta ryöstään ku hipopartzeja diilailet!
KOKKISOTA!

...ei mulla muuta, ku että nostakaa käsi ilimaan, ne jolle voisin ängetä tollon jäsentenvälisien kisaviikonloppuna täyttämään parin lattianeliön alan öiseen aikaan! Lupaan olla siististi ja laittaa pölynimurin töpselin seinään!

-Timo* </font>[/QUOTE]ensvuoje vuokatissa ei oo muutaku pöläreitä,kytkinlevyjä,roiskeläppiä,kumimatt  oja ja savikiekkoja   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ja valaskalastaja Mika   :Leveä hymy:  


joo, kohta pohjosta kohti.. aika sweet  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

rok'än'roll!

goldie-hawn-boy havaittuu uusien harrastusten parista eilen... muotinäytöksessä mallina Sampparin rättikaupassa! Viileetä.

[ 01.10.2004, 12:06: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Mechz

ompas huiqea ilma...
pitäsikö tänään iltasella käyä jossain hurjastelemassa?

Tunnari-timppa,meillä on sohvan alla tilaa,aamulla voin kaataa kahvit lattialle...olisko paha?

----------


## Ville

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> * Heeei.
> 
> Muonion Villelle kyssäri intensestä. Mikä siinä oli se mrp-keskiö-kampi-ratas kombinaatio, joka sopi heittämällä.
> 
> Oliko lähelläkään tämmöstä: MRP-slalom 1, 38h ratas, fsa 68/118 isis keskiö ja middleburn kammet. 
> 
> Rupesin tekemään budjettia uusille osille. Ei kukaan tarttis XTR-kampia + keskiötä + 38 ratasta ja blackspire ohjuria.    *



En tuosta keskiön pituudesta ole varma, mutta ei mulla mitään mekakeskiötä siinä ole, yksi keskiörika vaan välissä, middleburnit, 40h ratas. hyvin mahtuu pyörimään eikä mene ketjulinja vituiksi  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Luulen että tuolla sinun setillä natsaa!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Gärmä:
> * soita hösö kimmolle ne laakerien mitat niin se voi tuua sinne niitä laakereita rätkän kontissa. Oulussa Tauno Tasanto OY. Sieltä mä oon ainaki hakenu hopeen laakerit ja oli suoraan hyllyssä.*



no ois palot oy:lläki ollu skf mut ois pitäny tilata ja ne makso 2kertaa enemmä ku nuo kompin hädlin omat laakerit   :Leveä hymy:  


btw, kumma ku keksiö leekerit ei kestäny...luki kyljessä et only xc use, no dh,dg,4x,fr etc...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Originally posted by Ville:
> *Luulen että tuolla sinun setillä natsaa!*



Toivotaan ettei diilit lähe natsaamatta ryöstään ku hipopartzeja diilailet!
KOKKISOTA!

...ei mulla muuta, ku että nostakaa käsi ilimaan, ne jolle voisin ängetä tollon jäsentenvälisien kisaviikonloppuna täyttämään parin lattianeliön alan öiseen aikaan! Lupaan olla siististi ja laittaa pölynimurin töpselin seinään!

-Timo

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * ompas huiqea ilma...
> pitäsikö tänään iltasella käyä jossain hurjastelemassa?*



no vois kyl...?!

jos tarzani o kuosissa...

----------


## Mechz

mei hözmä soittelen kun pääsen töistä...
mistäköhän sais tuohon bb7 sen lilluvan jarruhässäkän?
hmmm...

----------


## Hösö

soita foxcomppiin...

se varmaa maksaa sit muutamia euroja   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kohta!!!!!11 Jesh, soittakaahan sitte gyyt johonki toiseen suuntaan ku tohon välille   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Tee tiizha ite semmonene lilluva takajarru? 
bb7:skassahan on takahaarukassa se reikäki valmiina mihin tulee kiinnitys, nii ei tartte napaan laittaa kiinni, mikä vois olla meleko haardis!
sitten semmonen ½m tanko ja perään koneistat semmosen lätkän, eihä se nyt mahoton pitäs olla tehä, mitat kyselet joltain originaalin omistajalta.


TÄNÄÄN LOPPU TIMOLLA LUKIO, kirjottiin ruottin aineeseen ressu redfordista ja valokuvista.

Illalla kaliaa, huome illallaki.

-Tunnari-Timo

----------


## Mechz

mie olen kovasti yrttäny pähkäillä miten mie sen tekisin,ei varmasti olisi iso homma tehä se..   :Leveä hymy:  
pitäisi vain nähdä originaali...

----------


## marco1

Poijaat vähän innostuneet rakentelemaan shoreja.     :No huh!:  
http://hairy-hippy-mtb.fotopic.net/c297881.html

----------


## Hösö

jani "goldenboy" siivola-&gt; rahaa, 45e-&gt; 207920-56877

 :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

tarmo o kunnossa...   :Leveä hymy:  


huomena syväsee  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Gärmä

Hösö mikä sun mese osote o

----------


## Hösö

hösö_rulez_the_earth_@im_the_fucking_king_off_th  is_land.com

----------


## Gärmä

ahah

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tere,

Kolme viikkoa jo toissa... Aika menee nopiasti. Kavasin viime viikonloppuna tsekkaan Olumpiastadionin, ja siella oli yks wallride, jokon jossain Kranked-vilimissa. Sen mie tunnistin heti! Pitas kaya itekki ajeleen siella, oli vaikka mita.

Niijoo, pitaa viela leuhkia, etta kaveri tuntee Kris Holmin siskon. Seki kuulemma ajaa yhella pyoralla. Kai mie nyt saan rispeztia?     :Leveä hymy:  

Eukko lahti vaelteleen. Taitaa tulla ehottomasti ajopainotteinen viikonloppu!

Porsche Carrera 4 korkattu.

[ 02.10.2004, 04:40: Viestiä muokkasi: Aatos Lokonen ]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mone aikaa lähette syväseen

----------


## Mechz

oujees,mie tulin just töihin,pääsen varmaan 2-3 aikaan,tulen sitten suoraan jonnekin..

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Porsche Carrera 4 korkattu.*



ei kannattis kovi huuella...voipi joku tulla kateelliseksi...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


"se" on kaikkialla ja ei missään..."se" on kaikki ja ei kukaan...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


joo kai täsä 12 jäljestä mie lähe potkii hemmon hereille, et varmaa 4-5 aikaa ollaa syväsesä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

tässä pikkuhiljaa..

----------


## JukkaK

oli lopunpeleissä ihan siistiä! TV ajo kyllä ku miehet    :No huh!:   Ens vuonna Hösö saa haastajan DH-kisoihin  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

pikkudirtti oli kans vitun huba vaikkei siel ihmeempiä ollutkaan, vois joskus näyttää vähän lapiota ja tehä pari lisää   :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Oli kyllä siistiä tänään, istua kalliolla ja syödä Hösön tarjoamia keksejä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Niin ja kiitti vielä Kimmole ja Hösöle yllyttämisestä.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kävittekö te illalla viel syväsessä

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Kävittekö te illalla viel syväsessä*



nii sielähä ei ollu yhtää pimiää   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   eli ei käyty....


kävin pukkaan mopolla lujjaa  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


huomena vois kans rullailla

----------


## Hösö

nii, joo...oli kivvaa olla ajamasa taas pitkästä aikaa...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mie ainaki lähen tänään ajaan ensiks aattelin mennä pikkudirtille ja sieltä kaupunkiin.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * nii, joo...oli kivvaa olla ajamasa taas pitkästä aikaa...   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Nii oli. Flunssa alkaa voitettu...

----------


## Hösö

tänää sit veettii trendikästä trailrideä...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

jaa, meillä oli tänään nihkeää maantiehinausta. Mukavaa oli.

----------


## Ville

gimppi on ehkä maailman paras pyörä

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oli siistiä vetää tänään eka kertaa pikkudirtin ylä linkasta tehtiin siihen semmonen 20cm korkeampi heitto kylläpä on holtiton.

----------


## Fillarimestari

ainii ja tehtiin me sinne alakäpin jälkeen semmonen käppi josta en uskaltanut hypätä

----------


## HemmoP

legendaarista..     :Vihainen:  

huhhu, alkaa jo laantuun..

kattokaa leffa, luxus, kohta on talvi!

http://www.yukonpowderhounds.com/ima...er%20Final.wmv

[ 04.10.2004, 09:44: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Mechz

onko tänään ketään menossa pikkudirtille?
tuliko siitä ajettava siitä ylemmästä stepdownista?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tuli joo. Lentää paljo paremmin nyt. mie oon kipeä että en varmaan pääse ajaan.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Se on iha huippu. Tiitsa monelta sulla loppuu työt.
Mie soittelen sitten jos tuun ajaan.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onks tuolla ridefreen foorumilla tämmöstä rovaniemeläisten keskustelua???

----------


## MakeM

vitsi, ois hienoa ku rf:n palstalla ois oma rollotopikki     :Vink:  

Mikko hynää: 800020-23470015
about 30 eemeliä     :Vink:  
buhah    :Sarkastinen:  

 

from:  here

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by MakeM:
> * vitsi, ois hienoa ku rf:n palstalla ois oma rollotopikki      
> *



ois kyl ihan vitun siistiä!!1 Täähän ei riitä kaikkeen vuodatukseen alkuunkaan!!1   :Leveä hymy:  


Tuola on muutama luxus kuva Rukalta, häikäisee loistollaan    :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

----------


## MakeM

perkele et oli legendaariset kisat ja muistot !   :No huh!:   :Vink:    loistavaa !

----------


## Fillarimestari

No jos se ois niin siistiö niin miksei kukaan tee sinne semmosta?????

----------


## Hösö

make, meikä o sori!

nyt laitoin, vaikka niin monesti piti laittaa, mutku unohtu   :Sarkastinen:  


noh, kolokytäkax eemeliä!


kattelin tuosa kettavei in paris...aika surkia...vuojelta 1999...vain 250kmh oli huiput...ja paska laatu koko pätkässä...


meikä o nyt iha truebomber!111   :No huh!:   :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

make, meikä o sori!

nyt laitoin, vaikka niin monesti piti laittaa, mutku unohtu   :Sarkastinen:  


noh, kolokytäkax eemeliä!


kattelin tuosa kettavei in paris...aika surkia...vuojelta 1999...vain 250kmh oli huiput...ja paska laatu koko pätkässä...


meikä o nyt iha truebomber!111   :No huh!:   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no voe *****    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * No jos se ois niin siistiö niin miksei kukaan tee sinne semmosta?????*



niin...siehän et voi tehä topikkia?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Noh. Miks kukaan ei tee sinne rollotopiccia

----------


## HemmoP

no minkä vitun takia sinne pitäs sellanen tehä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no äläpä ole nyt niin agressiivinen...

----------


## Hösö

tjooh...lähtis tervolaan...

----------


## Fillarimestari

No vois sielläki olla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, blue1 hinnat on pilvissä! Huhtala lupas lainata diisselijettaa, mennään sillä Helsinkiin niin tulee kunnon seikkailu   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Hösö, blue1 hinnat on pilvissä! Huhtala lupas lainata diisselijettaa, mennään sillä Helsinkiin niin tulee kunnon seikkailu   *



ui *****...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ehottomasti otamma jetan...mulla on vaan aikaa...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Millon tuutta?

----------


## Hösö

***** meikä on nyt niiiin truebomber ku olla ja voi   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

makiaa..


kimmo, joko on tilattuna carbonkitti?   :Leveä hymy:  

 

 


BODY WORK: 
Carbon fuel tank 
Carbon Frameguards 
Carbon Rear Hugger - Vented 
Carbon Heelplates 
Carbon Exhaust Hanger 
Carbon chainguard 
EVO Undertray 
Carbon fairing 
Carbon race Seat 
Crash mushroms on the frame & front wheel 

 :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

Ville-&gt; mennää vaan! Lauantai vois olla påp. otapa selevää onko sulla tuuneja just sillon ni tietää mitä tekkee..ja tekkeekö mittään

----------


## Mechz

jaahas.kattokaahan tämänpäivän lapinkansan sivulle 4......kiiltokuvapoju...   :Leveä hymy:  

mie oon lauantain toiminnassa mukana

----------


## Hösö

Q låbz   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

*****, pitäs asua talvet Alaskassa    :Vihainen:  

maanantaina otettu kuva..-&gt;

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Kimmo,
älä muuta alaskaan, joidenki ennusteiden mukaan golf-virta sammuu ja suomeen tulee alaskan sääolot, about 10 vuojen päästä.

Ei sun tartte kauaa enää kärsiä lumettomia talvia.

-&gt; kohti Jämsää! ***** jee!

-Teknotin

----------


## HemmoP

niinkö  [img]redface.gif[/img]  No tuohan on hyvä uutinen sitten   [img]smile.gif[/img]  En onneksi kerinnyt tehdä hätiköityjä päätöksiä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Huh, vois kyllä tulla ne lumet jo...    :No huh!:    torstaiksi on luvattu tänne jo sitäki!

meikä on kuulemma vissiin nyt halfsponsored by jykk japan

----------


## HemmoP

Filtsu, miksi jäbällä oli tenssi myynnissä ?
  :confused:  

ja onnee sponssista, jouduitko paljonkin maksaan tarroista   :Vink:

----------


## Ville

aattelin jos vaihtas halavempaan, sais välirahaa und/bmxi
heh, maahantuoja jupisi jotain eilen että japsit mailas jne...tiiä nyt sitte vielä

----------


## tv.

***** ETTÄ OLI KALLIS NUPPI KEULAAN, EI HELEVETTI...

----------


## Hösö

palijo makso nupikka?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

> meikä on kuulemma vissiin nyt halfsponsored by jykk japan



KONKRATS!!!

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * palijo makso nupikka?   *



En kehtaa edes sanoa. Vois käydä jossain pajalla kysymäsä saako ne tehtyä metallista samanlaisia nupikoita muutaman. Ainoa vaikea siinä on se oudon muotoinen reikä. Vittyyyyyy......

----------


## HemmoP

Jumalauta! Volkkari kehrää nyt kuin uus, oli loota hiukan kuiva kun sinne uppos kevyesti 1.5litraa öljyä   :Leveä hymy:   Vissiin jääny tuo auton säätö hiukka vähemmälle..
Nyt kotilo taas käy ja kukkuu..eikhän sillä talven pärjää..

tosa 2004 summer x-games vilimijä..

http://www.skinandbonesmotorsports.c...sted/arker.wmv

----------


## Sami W

Volkkari kehrää kyllä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ei kellään olis 66- kuplan etuakselistoa, tai tietoa mistä sellaisen löytäis?

Pitäis saada oma projekti rullaamaan pois talven alta.

----------


## Hösö

sami, ostat meikältä -74:n morris marina coupe deluxen ni ei tarvi säätää...käy ja kukku ku uus...entisöity jne...

----------


## Sami W

Riittää ihan tuo yks prokkis kun ei meinaa oikein aikaa olla sillekkään   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ketä lähtee la sonkhaan? Luvattu hyvijä kelejä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Vois olla aika påp jos rillais makkaraa ja löhöäis siellä hiekkapiitsillä joutessa?

toimiikhan.. ofroudin servo on vaihtumassa..tai siis vaiheessa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Sonka kyllä kiinnostais mutta jää tältä viikonlopulta kyllä väliin.

Olisko kukaan huomenissa lähdössä fillaroimaan joskus  neljän jälkeen?

----------


## Hösö

sama kai son sonkaa lähtiä la...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heippa pojat.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Vapaapaiva toista!! 

Alka syksy tuleen tannekin... Eilen oli jo miinus kaks yolla. Kukat oli kuurassa ja lintu lauloi vittuuntuneena, kun joutui syomaan kylman madon raakana, ja vasyneena.

Taitaa jaaha Mont Saint-Anne kaymatta, ku hissit menee kii ens viikolla...   :Irvistys:   Surku. Jos ei sit sunnuntaina mee...

----------


## MadDog

jeespoks!

meikä o ny sitte roissa toistaseks. vtu mie vihaan muuttamista. ei mee ku hermo    :Vihainen:    näin rauhallinen niinku mieki ni hermo silti meinaa mennä.

rentoa.. samaa pskaa ku ennenki. sais vaa vehkeet suunnillee kasaan.... ja jottai.. makeelle terkkuja ulukomaile.

----------


## Hösö

jaha   :Leveä hymy:  

joko oot jarski kepapila käyny?   :Leveä hymy:  


hah, se poikien amiskaveri jarkko koitti jollaki teinisivikillä ohi nelostiellä...ei oikee pärjänny sapalle   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

talvelta se näyttää kohta tääläki.. lupas pohjosemmas -5 jo pakkastaki, aika möhkeetä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

ostakaa joku mun ärrä veke, 15500.-, saa kaikki tingeltangelit messiin!

ostan tällasen http://www.mc-xpress.com/records/kri...rjohansson.htm

----------


## Mechz

mie oon mukana sonkasessareissa..   :Leveä hymy:  

jaaha,panokset kovenee,junnut on jo rakentaneet 
pikkudirtille hurjan dropin lastauslavoista,huh

siellähän on jo kohta kaikkea..
ja nokat senku suurenee...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

joo Taneli Joonas ja Sami värkkäs sen dropin. Tein mieki jotaki siihe. Mie oon ehkä menossa sonkaan viikon loppuna Joonaksen ja Tanelin kans.

----------


## Hösö

joo se roppi oli tosi jees   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ei ollu naulattu lavoja kii...sit ku siihe rullas ja jarrutti vähän ns. niinQ meni suumaileen siihe et miltä se vaikuttaa ni se koko paskahan niias alta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


noo, on se nyt "vähän" tukevampi ku ennen...mut siltikki kaipaa nauloja...


ja janne kans veettiin kilipaa käppejä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

jOO, OLI AIKA HURJAN NÄKÖNEN DROPPI  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
vOIS KÄYÄ HUOMENA DROPPAAMASSA JOS EI SADA VETTÄ. aINAKI ENNUSTE NÄYTTÄÄ HYVÄLTÄ

----------


## staff

Älä hei viitti huutaa ettei moderaattori tuleja pannaa sua.

----------


## Hösö

nii just...    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


se NETTIETIKETTI PITÄÄ SÄILYTTTÄÄ!!1134   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Kunnon Rellu, viimeinkin:
http://www.meditech.ch/exoticthermoe...ing/ete14.html

----------


## Hösö

vanha   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Huomenet kaikille.

Pitäis tehdä galluppi kandia varten ja tarkoituksena olis siis suunnitella freeride runko.

Oliskos teillä mitään lisättävää tähän kysymyslistaan?

Fyysinen/Ergonomia kartoitus
1.Nimi:
2.Ikä:
3.Sukupuoli:
4.Pituus:
5.Paino:

Tekninen kartoitus
6.Aikaisemmat pyörät(Merkki/malli):
7.Aikaisemmissa rungoissa hyvää/huonoa(+/-):

8.Nykyisessä rungossa hyvää/huonoa(+/-):

9.Joustomatkat:
10.Pyörän paino n.:
11.Akselivälin pituus:
12.Levyjarrut vai V-jarrut:
13.Jarrulevyn halkaisija:
14.Renkaat(Renkaan leveys/vannekoko):
15.Keskiön korkeus:
16.Ohjauskulma:
17.Kampien pituus:

18.Säädöt mitä toivoisit rungosta löytyvän:

Ulkonäkö/Esteettisyys kartoitus
19.Musiikki jota kuuntelet mieluiten:
20.Lempiväri/värit:
21.Jokin tuote jonka ulkonäkö miellyttää sinua:

22.Muuta lisättävää:

Älkää vielä vastatko mitään tähän listaan.
Teen tuonne myöhemmin sitten ihan oman topikin.

----------


## Hösö

keskiön leveys
takahaarukan leveys
iskarin iskun pituus
iskarin silmäväli
iskarin vipusuhde
emäputken pituus
vaakaputken pituus
takahaarukan pituus


ja niin edelleen...

----------


## Sami W

Keskiön leveyden voi lisätä kyllä.

Nuo muut on selvitettävissä muista kysymyksistä.

----------


## psysi

Eivät muuten ole.

Tai onhan se tietysti selvää, että jos mun lempivärini on vaikka musta, on takaiskarin vipusuhde selvästi alle neljän...

- petri

----------


## Sami W

Vipusuhteen kyllä voi kysyä, mutta ei siitä välttämättä niin oleellista hyötyä ole.
Välttämättä en turvaudu mihinkään valmiisiin komponentteihin.

----------


## Hösö

no siis nuo mitkä lisäsin on oleellisimman tiedot mitä pitää tietää pyörän rakennuksessa   :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:  


se että tykkään manowarista ja katselen mustaa mielellään ei kerro että vaakaputken pitää olla 57.5cm,ohjauskulman 67ast.,iskarin 3" tai 3.5" iskulla oleva avy ja vipusuhde perässä about 2.5   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no sanotaanko että vipusuhde+iskarinmitta+takajoustonmitta on aika paljon oleellisempaa tietoa kun lempimusiikki ja lempiasento    :Sarkastinen:  

siis jos suunnittelee pyörää ajettavaksi   :Leveä hymy:  

meinasitko Sami niinku rakentaa vai vain suunnitella rungon?

----------


## Sami W

Ei kerro kyllä musiikkimaku  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Mutta sinun pituudesta on apua. Iskari voi olla ihan mielikuvituksen rajoissa. Ei tarvitse olla mikään myynnissä oleva tuote.

Tarkoituksena on siis suunnitella. Ei valmistaa   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, toisaalta kyllä pelkkä takajuuston mitta pitäs riittää.. Kun suunnittelijahan ite tietää että vipusuhde pitää olla alta 3  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Tarkoitus olis ihan suunnitella.

Mahdollisesti hahmomallin voi jyrsiä sitten jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Hösö

no siltikki pitäs tietää harrukan leveydet ja pituudet,minkälainen akseliratkaisu takana jne...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Virhe! Tuolta puuttuu pari tuikitärkeää prinsiippiä. 20min harpilla naamaan.

- jäykkä vai joustorunko
- jos jousto niin mikä linkku (Single Pivot, Horst, i-Drive, Turner, Lawill, VPP, Yetin verhokiskot tai joku - kuka?)
- kuinka paljon joustoa, onko matka säädettävissä
- mikä takaiskari
- saako käyttää dubbelikruunua
- kitinäpusla vai hyljeksitty pallokarhuutin linkkujen nivelissä
- runkomateriaali, alu, teräs, ti, scandium, magnesium, beryllium...
- onko v-jarrutapit, saako ne irti, onko levarikorvakkeet, IS vai post mount
- meneekö 3" kaskelotti
- onko juomapullotelineelle / airlinesille paikkaa
- maalattu vai anodisoitu vai kiillotettu runko
- 1", 1 1/8" vain 1,5" leekeri
- internal, integral vai tavan leekeri
- vaijerivedot (mistä vedetty, täyspitkälle vai pätkitylle kuorelle) letkujen vedot
- ISCG vai nöy
- etuvaihtaja vai ohjuri (montako ratasta
- drop outit, vaaka vai pysty vai joku muu (ehkä säädettävät jopa)
- vaihdettava takavaihtajan korvake vai kiinteä
- satulaputken halakasija

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joo-o oli se droppi ystävällinen hösölle ku se niias sille   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Onko kukaan menossa tänään ajaan??

----------


## Mechz

tiitza ilmestyy pikkudirtille n.kuuden kieppeillä
hep

----------


## Sami W

Tarkoitus olisi siis kehitellä jotain uutta noiden tietojen perusteella eikä siis kopioida niinkään mitään valmista jo tuotannossa olevaa.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 
Vaikka kopioimisen riski on kyllä suuri.

Gallupin tarkoitus on lähinnä vain kartoittaa millaisilla pyörillä porukka ajaa ja millainen on ns.keskiverto pyöräilijä/pyörä. 

Kun tuolla on kysymys jo merkistä ja mallista, niin silloin tietää jo linkkuratkaisun. Eikö niin?   :Leveä hymy:  

Osat eivät myöskään tarvitse olla jo olemassa olevia, vaan niitäkin voidaan ideoida ihan mielikuvituksen rajoissa. 

Ja nuo musiikki/väri kysymykset ovat kuitenkin aika tärkeitä koska kyseessä on muotoilun kandityö.Vai rohkeneeko joku väittää, ettei pyörän valintaan vaikuta myös ulkonäkö?   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

olipa huikeeta rossailla tänään  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Pikkujätkät pisteli hiukan vanteita solmuun   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Oisko kellään hitsausvehkeitä magneeziumiin, tuolla olisi "eräs" rosskäntrikuski jolla tiimifillari päässyt ratkeamaan..
 :Leveä hymy:  

Tänään oli kyllä kauden viimeinen maantielenkki, perkuleen kylymää.
 :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

Iiron pitäs alkaa säätään jotain ratakiskorunkoa itelleen.. holtiton ku äijjä palottelee xc-käytössä joka pyörän viiteen osaan   :Leveä hymy:  

Marco, polokaseppa joutessa Sonkhan huomenna niin tarjoon makkarat ja limonadit  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * Marco, polokaseppa joutessa Sonkhan huomenna niin tarjoon makkarat ja limonadit    [img]smile.gif[/img]  *



Vähän nihkeetä lähteä kun pitäisi vielä Röpöttikin pajoittaa ajokuntoon... perkele 310.83e lämppärin säätimestä on jo vähän liikaa. Ohan mullakin sentään porakone, kolvi ja araldiittia.

Voisin kyllä yrittää Sinettä-cityn safaria jos saan muut hommat kuosiin ajoissa.

----------


## JukkaK

no se korjaus hoituu sillä että myyt sen rellun ja ostat jonkun oikeen auton  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Vaikka Jetta 1.6 vm. -86!

meitsit on kuiten songassa 12-&gt; pimeään asti varmaanki..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Pikku dirtillä tänään vähä vanne väänty mutta ei se pitään. ja keula on kans vääntynyt se on silleen niinku öö..öö..öö..öö..öö.. miten sen selittäis hmm. jos runko se etu osa on niinku näin

 | &lt;-------| 
 | &lt;----Runko
 \  &lt;---Keula
  \ Nuin menee se keula

----------


## Hösö

no huh   :Leveä hymy:  

siis juhani, taittuko keula eteenpäin vai taaksepäin vai sivulle?


raaka veikkaus et eteenpäin...


koitahan paapsille ja mamale jutella sen shootterin puolesta...


juu huomena sonkaan...dareki lens vähän paremmin ku kimmo anto mekavinkit   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hah   :Leveä hymy:  

ärtsi soitti 5 aikaan yöllä, pitäskö täsä nyt ottaa megapultit ku heräsin vai nauraa?   :Leveä hymy:  


vitun spedee   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Eteen päin se kaula on taittunut

----------


## Archie

Hösö-&gt;

Vitun pässi, en ole tosiaankaan soittanut sulle, ei tosiaan innosta. Olin ollut nukkumassa hyvän aikaa tuossa vaiheessa.

Meinaatko että mä olen niin tyhmä, että jos te häiriköitte keskellä yötä, niin mä soittaisin takaisin? Jeesus sentään, harmi ettei tyhjäpäisyydestä joudu sähkötuoliin.

----------


## staff

Tuntuuko joskus siltä että kaikki ovat sinua vastaan? Tai että vanne kiristäisi päätäsi?

----------


## Rolle

:Leveä hymy:  

Aika kovaa tekstiä palstalla kaverilta joka kantaa ylläpitäjän titteliä     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Hösö-&gt;
> 
> Vitun pässi, en ole tosiaankaan soittanut sulle, ei tosiaan innosta. Olin ollut nukkumassa hyvän aikaa tuossa vaiheessa.
> 
> Meinaatko että mä olen niin tyhmä, että jos te häiriköitte keskellä yötä, niin mä soittaisin takaisin? Jeesus sentään, harmi ettei tyhjäpäisyydestä joudu sähkötuoliin.*



Vitun pässi, mistä tiedät että hösö on sulle soittanu? siuna nyt tarkistaisin sen porssen vakuutukset ja se henkivakuutuski olis hyvä olla kunnossa jos joku porofarmari sut yhyttää... 


 :Vink:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tullee anodisoidusta leukusta selekään!

----------


## JukkaK

:Leveä hymy:   ei jumalauta


sori offtopic lapset, oltiin sonkhan montulla rossaamasa. Oli aika vitun huikeeta, sato lunta ja kaikkee ja Tiitsa oli tapansa mukaan menossa mukana   :Leveä hymy:  

paiskaan koht kuvvii pinkpaikkii..

..jatkakaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * Hösö-&gt;
> 
> Vitun pässi, en ole tosiaankaan soittanut sulle, ei tosiaan innosta. Olin ollut nukkumassa hyvän aikaa tuossa vaiheessa.
> 
> Meinaatko että mä olen niin tyhmä, että jos te häiriköitte keskellä yötä, niin mä soittaisin takaisin? Jeesus sentään, harmi ettei tyhjäpäisyydestä joudu sähkötuoliin.*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

koko vitu lappi nauraa sulle   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Etelä mukaanlukien...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mun uus nimi on Juupskuups siis semmonen lempinimeni

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh,  oulun yö elämä on yllättävän mukaansa tempaava! Tervasoihussa livenä Irlantilaista kansanmusiikkia ja sitten 7km kävely kotio! kerkee ajatella asioita ja katella tähtösiä!

Tein äskö mega munakkaan! 3 munaa, leipää, kinkkua ja JUUSTUA ja mausteita pirusti, namia! 

Oli mulla viien aikasta asiaaki!:
Mites ens viigonloppuh? Onko meinigit? Jos tulisin hengaamaan paremmille mestoille  (rovaniemi) ton pyörän kanssa! Onko tyypit esim sonkhassa tai kapungissa ruisailemassa???

- ray charles - summertime -Timo

----------


## JukkaK

olipa kiva päivä tänään, nukuin pitkään ja ajeltiin pikkujätkien kans rallia pikkudirtsalla  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

meitsi on messissä jos ensviikonloppuna mennään sonkaan! Ehottomasti

 -hemmo

----------


## Fillarimestari

JukkaK Ootko Kimmon Veli?

Juuh Oli tosi siistiä pikkudirtillä. Tuliko siitä kaaresta Hyvä??

----------


## Hösö

joo pikkutirtti...joo...


tiiras,miten se mejjä vitu hc mekalinkka prokkis? pitäskö vkolla yrittää muka tehä jotaki?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

kuulostaapa aika hyvältä...

mite sen T:n kans kävi?


ja missä on nämä ajat?

 

 

 

tuossaki oli käppiä iha kivasti aikanaan...

 

 

 

***** tuo narviki reissu oli makia...pete näyttää iha nistiltä vai onko se väsyny?

 

 

janiki ajo vielä sillon...

----------


## HemmoP

tehkääpä joutessa pikkudirtsalle jotain uutta systeemiä, nythän se lupas kelejäkin niin ei tartte piikata jäistä maata    :Sarkastinen:  

Oli kyllä ihan huikea viikonloppu, tuli pitkästä aikaa hypittyä tirttiäki  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Oli kivaa!

Ens viikonloppuna tosiaan Sonkhan uuelleen, Oulun rbc ja Timppa vois tulla kans yhdenlaisiin kauden päättäjäisiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]  (ei olutta tällä kertaa, makkaranpaistoa ja hyvä meininki, Ampen sanoja lainaten :Hymy:  )


Juhani, on se mun veli.

----------


## HemmoP

Juujoo, tosa on viel kuvatuksia Sonkhasta..

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

Ofroudilla on alpumi 172, se toimii aina joskus välillä..hyvällä mäihällä sieltä näkee muutaman muunkin kuvan.. 
Uppailin tonne pimp bikeen jokusen foton..

----------


## Mechz

hzö....voitas vaikka tuossa keskiviikona käyä raksaamassa,olisko paha?
tänään jos sasin sen vaneeri nokan sinne niin olisi jeespoks..

----------


## Sami W

Jahas....sonkaan on näköjään tehty päivityksiä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello,

Mite se Jampalla on lahteny uuet Rollon ajat? Onko nostalgista? Makkeempaa ku Pilundiassa?   :Leveä hymy:  

Noni, Boxxu-projekti alkaa oleen mallilla. Tekasin kiekon ja laitoin homman kondikseen.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ihan hyvaltahan tuo uus setuppi tuntuu. Ainua vaan, etta on niinku kepin nokassa ajas, ku keskio ja ratti meni taivaaseen. Iso jarrulevy pitas viel hommata, jai sen uupuessa vuoret ajamatta talta viikonlopulta. :/ Vithy, enaa kaks viikonloppua pyoriipi hissit...

Terkkuja!

----------


## Sami W

Onkos tänään kellään suunnitelmissa lähteä liikkeelle?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Juu, mie oon mukana sonkhassa, jos säät on hyvät ja lupaatte tehä tulet sinne!

- TttTTtttkhh

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> *lupaatte tehä tulet sinne!
> *



:confused:    :confused:  


kai se etelänmies nyt osaa tulet tehä...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


tarpeeksi vaan pensaa ni eikse syty?   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

ja kun on tarpeeksi pensaa+Hösö niin saattaa palaa koko vaara..kuten kuulemmä kävi yks kerta dirtillä.

"annappa mie sytytän sen nuotion" ja whoops, koko lähiympäristö on liekeissä 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no se oli sillon joskus nuorena ja villinä...


ja ei se ees ollu kovin lähellä palaa...siis se vaara   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Fillarimestari-Juhani!

Kerroppa Samille,Jukkikselle ja kumppaneille että kyselin niitä runkoja/pyöriä Oulun Special Bikestä. http://www.special-bike.com

Alle 250e saa Azonic Steelhead tai Dabomb CR8 runkoa! 14" kokosia, soppelin pieniä..

Azonic
 

Dabomb
 


Agentbikes Orange *kokopyörän* hinta Dirtjumper 3:lla ja levyjarruilla on 1000e luokkaa. (sopii hyvin teille pikkujätkille koon puolesta)

Agentbikes
 


Ja sit on Rovaniemellä se yks DDG shootteri, se on hintalaatusuhteeltaan varmaankin paras vaihtis..

----------


## tv.

Rungoista puheenollen, kokeilin Kästle Rumblea lauantaina, ei hyvä. Siis ei mitään henkilökohtaista kyseistä pyörää kohtaan, vaan ei semmosella rungolla voinu ajaa. Reidet oli parhaimmillaan n. 30°:een kulmassa maahan nähden. Yritäppä siinä ajella poluilla kun polvet on kainaloissa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juuh Siinä Kimin kästle rumblessa on tosi jäykkä keula ja muutenki huono ajaa.

Hzö Tuoko on se 500€ shootteri???

----------


## Hösö

ei oo...


mie voin hommata kuvan siitä joskus?


mut koita ny porukoilles puhua siitä...

----------


## Fillarimestari

juupskuups.

----------


## staff

Ei *****, meikä haluu tuommoset.

----------


## Hösö

tiedän yhen lappalaisen jäniksen joka ois valmis maksaan 1190kr  NÄISTÄ!!1  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tällä hetkellä näyttäs ihan ok keleiltä toi lauantai.. toivotaan parasta

----------


## Hösö

ärrässä komiat lukemat   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * tällä hetkellä näyttäs ihan ok keleiltä toi lauantai.. toivotaan parasta*



Miä toivon kans, tänään nimittäin rusautellaan selkä suoraksi, ehkä viikonloppuna pystyy sitten ajamaan, viime viikonloppuna ei oikein onnistunut kun lauantaiaamuna nitkahti selkä sen verran kipeästi.
Vanhuus ei tule yksin...     :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

et oo marsu ainoa jolla selekä tenppuileepi.. vittumaista ku kokoajan saapi varoa    :Irvistys:  

Tuuhan sieki makkaraa paisteleen, ota vaikka trailipyörä mukaan sinne montulle. Siel on polokuja ja reittejä vaikka kuinka vitusti!

nuotiolla on sit hyvä paistella jäätyneet sormet  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Archie:
> * 
> 
> ....harmi ettei tyhjäpäisyydestä joudu sähkötuoliin.*



niimPÄ veit sanat suustani   :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Hello,
> 
> Mite se Jampalla on lahteny uuet Rollon ajat? Onko nostalgista? Makkeempaa ku Pilundiassa?    
> 
> *



joo kohtuu hyvin on alakanu. kepappia just söin. hyvvää oli NAMS.

vanthalle pitäs soittaa jos sieltä töitä sais. alakaskoha ärtsi mun kaveriks jos sinne muutan? voitas ajaa töihin yhessä porolla mun pulkkaan mahtuu kaks   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * mun pulkkaan mahtuu kaks   *



heeetkinen, missasinko jotaki eilisen jäläkhin    :No huh!:    kariutuko se nyt siihen pesukoneeseen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

jaajaa olipa hienot housut

----------


## Turpomies

jep

kävin kävelemässä yläosassa ja ei näkyny mitään möykkyjä siinä mihin me niitä viimeks merkattiin   :Irvistys:

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Turpomies:
> * jep
> 
> kävin kävelemässä yläosassa ja ei näkyny mitään möykkyjä siinä mihin me niitä viimeks merkattiin   *



Ooksie käyny Levilä? vai yhdistänkö Levin johonki toiseen henkilöön täällä palstalla? Mahtaako se skateparkki olla vielä toiminnassa, olen katopppa viikon päästä menosa Leville muutamaksi päiväksi ja siinä parkissa olis mukava ajella pyörällä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

turpomies, kattellaan keväämmällä.. ilmeisesti toimitusjohtajalla loppunu hiukan innostus koko touhuun sielä päässä     :Sarkastinen:  


Oli mulla sellasta asiaakin, että ylihuomenna on viikonloppu ja vois ajella fillarilla rallia   [img]smile.gif[/img] 


niijoo, ja parasta kaikessa on että tulee talavi!



[ 13.10.2004, 10:32: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

makia rallittaa kesärenkailla ku tiet on aivan jäässä...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mikä se läppä eli läpänderi oli siitä pikkutirdistä?   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

soita tiitsalle tai jollein.. mää kuulin vaan telkkarivideolta siittä..

jos kerkeen niin pe vois käyä ajaan jossainpäin?

----------


## Mechz

eikai siinä muuta ollu kuin se suoraan vastapäätä asuva naapuri aikoi tehä rikosilmoituksen kun sieltä on kaadettu puita...huh

sitten se oli vissiin uhonnu että bobkatti tulee laitaan kaiken sileäksi    :Leveä hymy:  

saatanan raakaa peliä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Meiti käy jutskaan perjantaina sen naapurin kans. Katotaampa mikä sillä on motiivi  [img]smile.gif[/img] 
 Veikkaan että se on taas joku vitun juntti jolla ei ole muuta elämää kun kyttääminen!

----------


## Hösö

vai puita kaadettu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

mie en oo kaatanu puita....raivasin risuja   :Leveä hymy:    ***** vois tehä ite rikosilmotuksen ku ne "naapurit" kantaa kaiken paskan siihen monttuun...***** v8 motista vauvan vaippoihin asti kaikki basa siellä!!11   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  

vitu huorat saatana!   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

ja hommahan lähtee siitä, että YKS naapuri on alkanut säätään siellä. Ne muut on ihan innoissaan kehumassa kun on hienoja hyppyreitä ja hyvä kun junnut harrastaa..

voi ***** pistää kihiseen se saatanan mätisäkki, se on varma ettei tota paikkaa ajeta maan tasalle!

----------


## Mechz

jep.

sitä naapuria voisi kyllä tosiaan käyä haastattelemassa sitten perjantaina.
mie en ymmärrä että miksi sen pitää sekaantua tuommoseen kun ne maat ei edes ole sen vaan KAUPUNGIN puisto aluetta....

se on vissiin se sama ukko joka kävi valittamassa viime syksynä ylikylänkoplalle että 
se kompastuu kuoppiin kun se käytää illalla/yöllä koiriaansa siellä
 :Leveä hymy:  
huh

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joo Mutta pIkkudirtti on tosi hyvä paikka eihä sitä saa ajaa maantasalle.

----------


## HemmoP

kohta!1 =D

 
 
 
 
 
 
 

ihan v*tun siistiä =)

----------


## tv.

***** jätkät, meikä tuli just hammaslääkäristä. Aika kreisiä oli ko ne poras. Vasen leuka on ihan tunnoton puudutuksesta johtuen. Vielä jäi yks reikä   :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tommi Tommi EI sais olla reikiä!!!!

Mulla itellä vaan on yks. mutta ollu ainaki sata.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * ***** jätkät, meikä tuli just hammaslääkäristä. Aika kreisiä oli ko ne poras. Vasen leuka on ihan tunnoton puudutuksesta johtuen. Vielä jäi yks reikä   *



hah   :Leveä hymy:   meikä veti extempporeet tänäaamuna ja varasin hampilääkäriajan...   :Leveä hymy:  

makia ku puudutettii ja sit rälläkkä soimaa... kipinät vaa sinkoili   :Leveä hymy:   siistiä hommaa tuo poraaminen ku ei tunne mitää kipua, pää tärisee ja korvissa soi...luxuz!   :Cool:  

äkkiseltää kuulemma laskettua ni 6 reikää   :No huh!:  

one down, five to go!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Vitu spedet, varakka meikälle kelekka ni tuun sinne ajelemaan talavella...

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * kipinät vaa sinkoili   *



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   oot aika rautanen äijä

----------


## Hösö

voi ***** mie oo rakastanu!!111


http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/buys...ew&image=61592


vaihtaskoha daren toho?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Bonsoir,

Huomenna kattoon NWD 5 / Disorderly Conduct Montrealin ensi-iltaan!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jos vaan loyan paikan, ku ei nuista ranskankielisista paikannimista ota selevaa ernokaan. Ja kysymalla menee viela enemman sekasin. Siella ois mekapileet ennen ja jalkeen leffan, mutta uskovaisena poikana varmaan otan vaan raanavetta.   :Leveä hymy:  

Vithy, autolla mie sinne oikiasti meen.   :Irvistys:   Taalla on muuten romilleraja 0,8...

----------


## Sami W

Nonni

Tässä alkais olla uutta listaa.
Puuttuuko vielä mitään oleellista tietoa?

Fyysinen/Ergonomia kartoitus
1.Nimi:
2.Ikä:
3.Sukupuoli:
4.Pituus:
5.Paino:

6.Harrastusvuodet:


Tekninen kartoitus
7.Aikaisemmat pyörät(Merkki/malli):
8.Aikaisemmissa rungoissa hyvää/huonoa(+/-):

9.Nykyisessä rungossa hyvää/huonoa(+/-):

10.Ohjainkannattimen pituus:
11.Etuhaarukka/joustomatka:
12.Takaiskari/iskunpituus/silmäväli:
13.iskunvaimentimen vipushde:
14.Pyörän paino:
15.Akselivälin pituus:
16.Levyjarrut vai V-jarrut:
17.Jarrulevyn halkaisija:
18.Renkaat(Renkaan leveys/vannekoko):
19.Keskiön korkeus:
20.Ohjauskulma:
21.Satulakulma:
22.Vaakaputken pituus:
23.Pystyputken pituus:
24.Takahaarukan pituus:
25.Kampien pituus:
26.Keskiön leveys:

27.Säädöt mitä toivoisit rungosta löytyvän:

Muoto kartoitus
28.Musiikki jota kuuntelet mieluiten:
29.Väri/t mistä pidät:
30.Jokin tuote jonka ulkonäkö miellyttää sinua:

31.Muuta huomautettavaa:

Alkaisko Hösö, Kimmo ja Tiitti mulle raadiksi esittämään rakentavaa kritiikkiä? Sitten kun saan jotain ihan mallinnnettua.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

mikä ettei   :Leveä hymy:  
cromo jyräää!

----------


## marco1

Yhtys sana vihreitä_!

----------


## Sami W

Niin on, mutta eipäs nyt takerruta pikkuseikkoihin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

WHOA JÄTKÄT!!!! ME OLLAAN VITUN RIKKAITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

LOTOSTA TULI TAAS RAHHAAAAQAA   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

meiti taitaa hakia uuen lantruiserin peltoautoksi tossa kotimatkalla ja samalla vois ostaa vaikka lentokentän että pääsee ajeleen rauhassa kolmeasataa    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


aika möhkeetä, 12.20e rikkaampana on heleppo hymyillä   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jeb jeb....


misä/kellä on muuten minun dvd:t? harrilla on jotain...mut finismafia o ainaki hukassa ja nsx7...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juuh Perse kun  isä lähteee viikonloppuna mökile niin ei oo kyytiä sonhkaan no ei oo kyllä pöörääkään nyt.

----------


## tv.

-hZö- da mään, mullon se nort sore ekstreme 7. otan huomena Sonkaan sen.

----------


## Mechz

irkkuun iltasella?

----------


## pyynö

finis mafia o mula täälä kotna

----------


## JukkaK

Illalla kippola, muutama loiventava ja aamusta Sonkha!! 

Hartsa, meikät soittelee sulle varmaan ku ollaan menossa mukana    :Leveä hymy:  

&gt;-luxus-&lt;

----------


## Hösö

jeb jeb eli kaikki o tallessa...


olipa kiva hyppiä, harmi ku tuo jipa ei ollu menossa mukana   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa makosat kejapit...


huomena aamusta sonkhaan..  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

joo-o, niihän se ois kova aikomuz....huh

----------


## Mechz

just tulin töihin,vieläkin vilisee ja jokapaikassa on pillejä    :Leveä hymy:  

onko enään kahen viiva kolmen aikaan ketään menossa sonkaan?
 :Irvistys:

----------


## JukkaK

eipä lentele enää tiirat silmille. hösön taksi on jo tulossa. elämä voittaa. nähdäämpä montulla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No nii, NWD 5 kurkattu.   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Oli kylla ihan positiivinen leffa silimien kannalta katottuna! Hienoja kamera-ajoja vaihteeks. Gracia oli kuski. Hyva alku leffassa! Paljon uusia loistavia kuljettajia, huhhuh... Kateltiin ensin Suspect, ja laadun puolesta NWD kylla pesi sen 10-nollapilkkukaks. Mie tykkasin.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Nayttas silta, etta bakflipista on tullu uus noufuutteri.    :Leveä hymy:    Nykyaan sen hanskaa joka jamppa. Turha sita on ees opetella, son sama miettia jotain vahan haastavampaa saman tien.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jahas onko herrat vielä sonkhassa. Sitteku tuutte niin laittakaahan kuvia.

----------


## tv.

Huh, olipa siistiä droppailla. Kohta kruisailemaan yöhön....

----------


## Hösö

jeah...

tuli vedettyä se iso siellä!11   :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko kuvia sonkasta???

----------


## JukkaK

muutama kämänen kuvatus.. ei otettu, ajeltiin pääasiassa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

oli kyllä makia, tekis melkeen mieli käyä huomennna uuestaan   [img]smile.gif[/img]  se transfergäppi oli mekamakia!

----------


## Ville

thsing, meikä on takasin suomessa!
olipa reissu, itävallassä näky vähän pyörääkin, unkarisssa taas halpaa pyörän osaa, saksassa kaljaa ja tsekissä huumeita ja vähän muutakin.

makia se oli kotia tulla, lunta lunta ja lunta tunturit ja pihat täynnä!    :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jaajaa.....!!!!!!

----------


## JukkaK

Ville, kuulostaa legendaariselta! Totta testasitta kaikkia ja monesti   :Leveä hymy:  

Otettii tänää pari jib kuvvaa, ihan jees päivä yhteensä..

kohta oulua kohti, jeah    :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

oho   :No huh!:   , pitää vissiin lähteä kotiakki välilä

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heh, olipa kylla huiput sessiot tanaan Ounasvaaralla - eikako Bromontilla!1 Vetta sato letkuna vaahteranlehdilla lanattujen iililiukkaijen kivien paalle. Ruska oli komia maassa ja puussa. Etujarrua ei ollu sunnuntaille tarjolla, joten piti tyytya vahan kevyempaan jarrutteluun.   :Leveä hymy:   Tuli Boxtah tesmattua kunnolla ekaa kertaa, ja ei voi muuta ku olla sikatyytyvainen.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Poimii aika mahtavasti kivet, juuret, montut, kolot ja sienekki.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Meni varmaan samaa vauhtia ku kuivalla kelilla Marsun ja etujarrun kans!1 Lapin lisa: eikako lujempaa meni!!1

Pikkusen oli vehkeet rapaset ku tulin kampille! Talon rouva katto vaihteeks kieroon ku meika rieputti ajokuteita puutarhaletkun luokse. Ruskia laikku jai pihanurtsille ku huhtasin net "puhtaaksi." Pittaahan se opettaa naille, etta minkalaista se on, jos ne oiski joskus saanut pojan eika kaks tyttoa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

no huomenta vaan talvi! täällä on nytten -14c pakkasta   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Pittaahan se opettaa naille, etta minkalaista se on, jos ne oiski joskus saanut pojan eika kaks tyttoa.   *



taitavat parhaillaan iltarukouksessa kiitellä taivaaniskää   :Leveä hymy:  


Olipa vaan huikea viikonloppu, taas kerran! Tais olla viimeinen kesäpäivä eilinen sunnuntai. Aurinko paistoi ja linnut lauleskeli..huh, nyt se talven odotus alkaa    :Irvistys:  

Paiskaan muutaman foton täsä koht pinkbaikkiin..

----------


## HemmoP

noni, tosa o muutama kännykkäkuvatasonen pläjäys   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * WHOA JÄTKÄT!!!! ME OLLAAN VITUN RIKKAITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> LOTOSTA TULI TAAS RAHHAAAAQAA     
> *



JA TAAS!!!1    :Leveä hymy:   tää alkaa oleen kohta jokaviikkonen vakio    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Jiihaa.   :Leveä hymy:  

Minä en nyt osaa päättää tilaanko ducatiin tiikeri- vai leopardikuvioiset penkinpääliset.  :confused:

----------


## HemmoP

mää tilasin toisenki lantikan, otin tän 29" kromikiekoilla ja peräkontti on ihan täys subbareita ja perässä on vitunmoinen krominen viiri jossa lukee, "vituttas olla köyhä" 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


huh, täällä o taas tapahtunu...


onnittelut hemmolle ja muille lottopotista, kai nyt o jokku onnittelukaffit tiedossa?   :Leveä hymy:  


tuli muuten monsterjamien päksteitpassitki   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   makia!!11

----------


## Fillarimestari

Missä on niin plajon pakkasta

----------


## tv.

***** meikästä tulee isona mekaropperdirtjumpperi. Hyppäsin tänään pikkudirtillä siitä pienestä oikeanpuoleisesta nokasta. Aika mageeta   :Cool:   Heti uskalsi ko ei ollu paljoa yleisöä.

----------


## Hösö

tommi vähä pannutti tänää dirtillä   :Leveä hymy:   veti steparista suoraa päälleen ja potta halaki...   :Irvistys:  


no pääasia et ukko o kunnossa...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## dirtboy

P-Joe--&gt;ota seepra kuvioiset päällyset   :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * tommi vähä pannutti tänää dirtillä      veti steparista suoraa päälleen ja potta halaki...    
> 
> 
> no pääasia et ukko o kunnossa...   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Häh Miko toi stepari on? Miten tommille kävi ja että lazer halki.

----------


## tv.

Ei koko potta halennu ko pelekkä lippa, mutta se on korjattu ny  [img]smile.gif[/img]  kauhiat naarmut vaan tuli kypärään. Ekan kerran tuli kypärän suojauskyky testattua ja hyvin toimi. Taskut, suu, nokka ja silimät oli ihan hiekasa ko pääsin kämpile    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

stepari on stepdown, eli askelalaspäin... eli se eka hyppyri pienellä hiekkahyppyrialueella eli pikkutirdillä!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tommosta rakentelin tonne Montrealiin:

http://www.eastsidefreeride.com/cgi-...ure_droite.JPG

http://www.eastsidefreeride.com/cgi-...ntVenture5.JPG

Toi kuskihaiska on Chris, keskeinen rakentelijahahmo. Sita vahan auttelin! Olin kerran tuolla rossaileen, ja tormasin heppuun. Siella se nokka mullassa tonki maata.

Toi nyt on vaan tommonen ilmava mutka. Sen jalkeen on stepdauni, spoori ja pikku hyppyri. Rakennelma on n. puolessa valissa dh-baanaa, jonka kesto on n. puolitoista minuuttia.

Ihan hauska paikka ajella.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Bromont on eri asia, tama on Montrealin keskustassa.

----------


## HemmoP

Rakennahan make jotain mistä jätkän tunnistaapi   :Leveä hymy:   Voijjaan sitten vanahoina äijjinä käyä katteleen 50v takaisia rakennelmia  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


 Kattelimpa eilen RTTH:n pitkästä aikaa.. Se on kyllä ehottomasti legendaarisin leffa!

----------


## Hösö

jeah...1!!111


pittää ittekki rtth suumata tänään   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

No helevetti, katon itekki sitten RTTH:lsin!

----------


## Gärmä

Hösöllä paukkuu PUNKKI KOVALLA?

----------


## P-Joe

Kattokaa vaan. Minä otan stargåten nauhalle ja katon sen huomenna.    :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

kyl kyl   :Leveä hymy:  


tänksx   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> * Kattokaa vaan. Minä otan stargåten nauhalle ja katon sen huomenna.     *



*NYNNYY!!11*


nyt rtth:ta niin kauan ku kerkiää...sit hakeen pökäötti,     :No huh!:    yllätysyllätys    :No huh!:     TAKUUHUOLLOSTA    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

KALJAKORI VASIKALLE!! siinä meni se netiketti...

----------


## Hösö

no voi kauniskukkanen sanoi hösö...


mitähä nytte...


nim. "tiedän edelleen kuka soitti sulle yöllä..."

----------


## Ville

Huh, onko siellä ollenkaan lunta vai häh? hyppäsin muuten benjin, oli aika hupa

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kaykaaha katteleen vahan uusia kuvia:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Kanada/

Loytyy nyt Bromontin matskua! Ei mitaan haikasevaa, mutta jotaki.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Ei muuta.

----------


## HemmoP

no nyt meikä hokas mistä se kivikkojuttu tulee   :Leveä hymy:   Huh helvetti, ei tekis mieli kovin kyntää tuola välissä    :No huh!:  


Ropinsalmi 8:52 tänäaamuna  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

äkäslompolojärvi jäässä, ainaki eilen oli...   :No huh!:  


ovroudi vois saatana toimia!!1   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Mechz

oujees,mítes täällä menee?
käytiin eilen samin kanssa oukun dh baanalla hurjailemassa    :Leveä hymy:  
oli aikasen hurjaa..

hemmox,käyäänkö viikendinä droppaamassa seurkuntatalon stairgäppi?
kävin eilen zuumailemassa sitä

----------


## HemmoP

mekx, ollaan lauantaina kelkkamessuilla jyväskyläsä.. ei kerkiä ku sunnuntaiksi rolloon ja sillonki mietimmä notta menis sonkhan?

ja sekin onnistuupi vaan jos saan joltain kyyin takas ouluun.. Timo, läheppä tiitsan luo sieniretkelle lauantaiksi/na - sunnuntaiksi/na?

säätöä :&

----------


## Hösö

olipa kuvatukset...

kivikko näytti kivalta!   :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

hössishän lähtee kanssa dorppailemaan mejän kanssa?

olisko paha?

----------


## Hösö

ai koska minne   :Leveä hymy:  


itte olit kaupasa ku mie olin tulossa...nih   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Kimmoke-

Miettiin semmosta, jos hyökkäisin mökille lauantaina ja sunnuntai aamusta rovaniemi-&gt;sonkha-&gt;oulu.

Ei joka viikonloppu sentään viitti rovaniemessä nukkua, sitähän alkaa luulemaan itteäsä jo lappalaiseksi, eikä oululaiseksi! PAHA!

Saas nähä.

- Frishbee-Timo

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mulla on nyt joonaksen vanha kona testissä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

juhani, se shootteri irtoaa halvalla!!11

jotain 500e? ehkä 450e ku tingit....nyt ukkoas lyöt halolla päähä ja latelet totuudet pöytään!

----------


## Ville

huh, nyt on lunta niin että vois peiserin käyä hakeen

----------


## HemmoP

kuulemma lunta satelee    :No huh!:  

 

huomenna Jyväskylään tekeen heräteostoja  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * kuulemma lunta satelee     
> huomenna Jyväskylään tekeen heräteostoja   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Semmoinen Darth Vader -kelkkakypärä olis aika viileä, tänään Lapparissa oli juttua semmoisesta, ledivalo takana ja kaikkea...

----------


## Mechz

HUH
saas nähä minkälaista keliä on ootettavissa viikonloppuna
toivottavasti muuta kun räntää   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

jeah, lunta tulloo tupaan!!11


tarvi ennää kypärääkää haeskella ku tilasi eilen liekkiä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


pittää jyskälästä heräostella vaikka voxia...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

noniii Hösö, nyt on KAIKKI kylän pikkupojat sulle kateellisia    :Leveä hymy:   kyllä kannatti!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * noniii Hösö, nyt on KAIKKI kylän pikkupojat sulle kateellisia       kyllä kannatti!*



no jos ei kaikki ni ainaki sä   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

siis IHAN varmasti    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

noniin, ostakaapa joku multa ärrä pois! 

löysin tällasen, Ski-doo REV Summit 800 -04
Tästä siisti pilkkikelkka! Kelkka on käyttöön otettu 12/03, Vaihto mahdollisesti esim. forest foxiin tarjoa!.

huh    :No huh!:

----------


## staff

Hei jätkät, meikällä ei oo panneja. Vois hakia kaupasta Kaljakorin.

----------


## Mechz

www.dirtti.com
kaikkea pientä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * noniin, ostakaapa joku multa ärrä pois! 
> *



meinaat päljätä kokonaan ilmaan ällää? Eihän se pelkele vieköön onnistu Lovaniemellä.

----------


## HemmoP

aika low rider ärrämmä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hyvä juttu!!1


mut mistälähtien Kaljakori on kirjotettu isolla?  :confused:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jadejade www.dirtti.com  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Toni L.

Hei pojat, ku tuutte tsadiin, mennään pelaamaan curlingia? Curlinghallilla ku oon töissä...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Ja ostetaan Kaljakori evääks. T:vasikka

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Toni L.:
> * Hei pojat, ku tuutte tsadiin, mennään pelaamaan curlingia? Curlinghallilla ku oon töissä...   *



saa nähä onko aikaa??!?!

----------


## HemmoP

yritethän keretä! Kuka on maalivahti? Toni?    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * yritethän keretä! Kuka on maalivahti? Toni?    *



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


pitäskö muute tuua pojille poro tuliaisiksi?

----------


## HemmoP

kattokaas video, Kuittisen turpo polttaa sutia    :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.student.oulu.fi/~mattitk/mersu/std.wmv

----------


## staff

Tuokaa ihmeessä poro. Saadaan siitä Arille oiva kuntoutusväline ku pistetään se poron perseeseen narulla kiinni ja lähetään juoksuttamaan.

----------


## HemmoP

paljonkos maksat? Kaljakorin?

----------


## staff

Kiristämäänkö rupeet? Soitan sulle yöllä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

[img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

ooksie haron ostanu/vaihtanu/varastanu/lainannu??!?!   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  

kai soli hyvässä kunnossa?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hieno tosta tulee   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


enää vähemmän aikaa talaveen!

----------


## Hösö

lähetäänkö pojjaat tsadiin...?   :Leveä hymy:  


tai hyvinkäälle moikkaa ärtsiä...

 


vai mennääkö tiksii hurule?


 

tuohonki mittarii mahtuu vielä monta hurua    :Cool:  

 

 


oha tuo nätissä kunnossa...varmasti parempi ku ärtsi tarka tms...audivolokkari...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


sladissa meni ku kentältä lähin tuleen   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

nii ja liput ja pitstoppipassit o tuossa hyllyssä   :Vink:   et nyt voi hemmoki ottaa iha lunkisti...pienen koomailun jälkee antti oli taas menossa mukana   :Leveä hymy:  


misähä vitussa o muute rekisteriote    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tuotanuin.. ei siinä mitään otteita ole.. jos tarkistat kilvet ARK:sta niin ne on lantikan kilvet   :Leveä hymy:  

mie tiiän oikoreitit, eikhän sinne selevitä ilman virkavallan avustusta..

Ja voishan meillä huonomminkin mennä...kai

----------


## Hösö

sinä ja sinun oikoreitit   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

onnex tuo ei kulje ku hätäseen alamäkeen 130kmh   :Leveä hymy:  


tullee kunnon seikkailu   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no siekö osaat paremmin suunnistaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

osaanhan mä   :Vink:   aina maisemareittiä tms   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jahas, tästäkö tuli Mursumiesten foorumi. Lähtis vaihdattamaan Alfaan talvirenkaat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa...
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Jahas, tästäkö tuli Mursumiesten foorumi. Lähtis vaihdattamaan Alfaan talvirenkaat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa...
> *



alffa?   :No huh!:    misä rellu o?

----------


## Hösö

tonin kannattas laittaa henkivakuutus kuntoon...

----------


## HemmoP

marso, mikä vitun alfa    :No huh!:   sie se osaat nuo autot valita aina hyvin, oisit vaan ostanu sen 200D mesen tai Hiacen niinku muutki Lappalaiset    :Leveä hymy:  

kohta on talavi,

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * marso, mikä vitun alfa       sie se osaat nuo autot valita aina hyvin, oisit vaan ostanu sen 200D mesen tai Hiacen niinku muutki Lappalaiset     
> *



Ajellaan nyt ensin pari päivää tuolla 156:lla ja katellaan sitten kuka maksaa ja mitä.

Tuohan on hieno Mese, kenen lieneekään. TopGearissa oli juttua jostain tyypistä joka käytti mäkkärin paistorasvaa polttoaineena ajaessaan Enklannin halki, just samanmoinen "oikea" Messerschmitt.

----------


## JukkaK

Hösö, ei kai tuo haise yhtä pahalle ku se jetta?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

ostakaa nippu vuntsikoita niin eikhän se raadon haju peity kivasti   :Leveä hymy:  


...kohta!

----------


## Hösö

noni   :Leveä hymy:   eiha jukka haissukkaa samalle ku jetta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


tuolla kehtaa hyvi ajjaa...   :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:  


ainut vaa et sillä ei ohiteta ku ehkä rattoreita   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Joo eipä se onneks nii pahalle haissu ku ois kuvitellu..

Se kiihtyvyys oli kyllä jotain uskomatonta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mikä kiihtyvyys?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

varmaan se kun survasee jarrun pohjaan 30 vauhdista   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Voe poijjaat! kohta pääsemme nauttimaan Metallica - Cunning Stunts DVD:stä 5.1-äänillä varustettuna   . siis aivan hemmetin mahtavaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeah, ommulla joku -03 Haro DHR tai joku kohta. Sininen se siis, ei kuvassa punanen oleva ole. Tai no se Haro mulla on siis, se jo. Tai siis haen sen keskiviikkona, tarkotan, ku mulla ei autotallissa viela ole se tallissa. Mut kaupat mulla on, hanskassa!

Vaihtelin eilen Patriotin Haroon! Tullee jousia, satulatolppia, sikaleekeria, 12-millista takakiekkoa ja vaikka mita muassa. Kaikki hienossa kunnossa!   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Ei ihan paittain menny, mutta ei hirveen kauas jaaty.    :Leveä hymy:  

Edit: tossa kuva meitin rungosta:



[ 26.10.2004, 06:08: Viestiä muokkasi: Aatos Lokonen ]

----------


## Hösö

no huh!11


ei suinkaan ole komia laitos!!1   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

siittä tulee möhkein mäkipyörä vähään aikaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

komea mopo. 
Kuvan taustasta päätellen Aatos on huijannut jonkin pikkuskidin fillarin itselleen vaahtokarkeilla, hämis-sarjakuvilla ja "StiiviPiitinExOrangella".

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * siittä tulee möhkein mäkipyörä vähään aikaan   [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Jep jep. Kyllä intense on aina intense.   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

onkos toi sit ninQ m1uzzidh vai uzzim1dh vai mikä?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

melekosia rinnetsuunitelmia on tonne Luostollekki    :No huh!:  

http://www.luosto.fi/site_images/Lousto-mnt-concept.pdf

pitäskhän kysyä kiinnostaapiko niillä mtb-park sinne kesäksi? Hösöhän vois olla innostunut suunnittelija   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

juu, muistan mie kun tosta oli puhetta! Kenellä kiinnostais alkaa pohtiin tuota niin ihan vapaasti luuria kouraan  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Ko ongelmahan on se hissiongelma..jos ei hissi pyöri niin ei sinne kukaan pukkaamaan mene    :Leveä hymy:  

oishan se siistiä, sit Rovaniemen ympärillä ois Ounasvaara, Levi, Luosto ja Ruka   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

kohta menee siihen et joka nyppylässä o mäkipyöräkeskus...ne kaikki toimii 2 kesää...eka kesä jollon joka keskuksessa o joku tekemässä pari rataa..ja yhe kesä auki jollon joka keskuksessa käy 2 kuskia...sit kaikki valittaa ku homma o vitusta ja porukka ei käy ja joka nyppylä panee hissit kii kesäksi   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


ehkä jos keskittys koko suomi yhtee mäkee ni vois homma pelata?


iha sama, kohta o vistleri jalakoje alla...siinä suunnitelkaa enskesää, mie aja kanadasa mäkipyörää  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

mihin sieki keskityt    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:    Irkkaat kuitenki vaan kämpillä ja mähöät     :Leveä hymy:  
(niinku tähänki asti)

----------


## Hösö

siinäpä vittuile....

BA:lta o liput katottuna    :Vink:    auton vuokria kävi jo kyseleen ja alan selvittään sitä...mökkikatottuna jne...


et hajoa sie sinne ouluun kaikessa rauhassa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, ei muutaku pitsoja paisteleen, kerro sitten vuojen päästä miten kävi...

tilasimpa ite Wisecot jo Rotaxiin, kohta Summitti lentää!!

----------


## Hösö

juuh...ei oikee muu auta...ku vaa lättyjä leipoa et saa loput massit kasaan...


jaa sie sit tunetat vanhaa keltanokkaa..  [img]smile.gif[/img]  mihi se catti jäi?

----------


## HemmoP

mitä sitä tyhyjää, vuojen päästä sitten ehkäpä..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

ÖSösö, laitoin äöääöäöäöt toimimaan, mahtavaa!

Niin siis tuo kuvan pyörä ei oo mun, runko vaan. Munt tänks enivei! Tuli päämekaanikko-Hemmolta vielä hipo säätöohojeet, ku tuossa on milijoona eri asetusta kulumille ja keskijön korkeuksille.

Huomenna hajen pois!

----------


## Mechz

Tsirp!
Tulkaahan lauantaina karhuun viihtymään ja juomaan hyvää kaljaa!
Mie ja Harri soitellaan levyjä   :Leveä hymy:  
 
huh

----------


## Hösö

no ei suinkaan olla helsingissä tuolloin....   :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

harmi   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

no niimb...   :Irvistys:

----------


## Jneed

Mutta sitte 27.11 pelimestoilla.

----------


## HemmoP

eipä mulla muuta, ku että ylihuomenna pelataan jääkiekkoa kurlingpalloilla ja taklataan toisia teflonikengillä    :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

jeah, huomenna käynnistyy tiisseliveturi kohti oulua   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Hösö päivälä lähethän me tullaan juhon kans 1 aekaan koulusta nii hetimmiten sen jäläkeen tartataan mese

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko kukaan käyny nyt lähi aikoina pikku dirtillä??
Kaverini ville sano että sieltä oli hajotettu linkkoja ja droppi oli maassa iha kasassa.

----------


## Mechz

jaa.pitääpä käydä tutustumassa tuolla pikkudirtillä tänään
ja kattoa että mikä siellä homman nimi,prkle

----------


## Hösö

kohta starttaa tiisseli veturi!

----------


## tv.

No huh, vähän kreisiä jos on hajotettu   :Vihainen:   . Huomena ajamaan jos aurinko paistaa. Jos sielä näkyy joku epämääränen tyyppi hajottelemasa hyppyreitä niin sanon sille että "veä sie alikessu naru kaulaan ja hyppää kaivoon".

----------


## Mechz

***** KELLÄ KIINNOSTAA!!

----------


## JukkaK

mulla ainaki   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Ohhoh, lumihyppyri   :No huh!:   Meilä ei oo lunta täälä vielä.

----------


## Mechz

TV.mitä tänään?onko illaksi ohjelmaa?
pitäiskö kävässä lapinkansalla?

----------


## Ville

mihin tootte menossa? huh mulla on lumihyppyri täällä   :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Ajamaan, Sami ja Juhani olivat myös lähösä (ainaki eilen sanoivat).

----------


## Fillarimestari

Emmie tänään lähtenykkään ku Meni niin pitkäksi tuolla kaverin luona nördäyksesä

----------


## Hösö

makia, monster jamit alkaa kohta!!11

 :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Leveä hymy:   :Sarkastinen:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

:No huh!:

----------


## MadDog

makee pistä postia mulle tai jottai.. mie sitte sulle ku mie sillee tiiäthän   :Vink:   siis se sun osoite on menny muille maille vierahille..... juu nou..

tai saisinhan mie sen jostai mutta ku... nii siis joo. kimmelille terkkuja. siis pomperkimmole!

----------


## Hösö

olipaha reissu!   :No huh!:  


sain vielä väsyneenä, napsun aukialla pyöräytetty mesen   :Leveä hymy:  

ja se perä piti iha tajutonta kolinaa ku antti vielä soitti yöllä ku oli menossa kotia...sieltä o oikeesti vissii jotain paskana   :Leveä hymy:   :Irvistys:

----------


## Sami W

Käykäähän te äijjät ainakin vastaamassa.

Meinaa olla hiukka hiljasta  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

http://www.rocsport.com/ubb/ultimate...;f=10;t=003877

----------


## Hösö

vastattu

----------


## Mechz

kylläpäs täällä on rauhallista ja ulkona on liukasta   :Leveä hymy:  
onko tulevana viikonloppuna mitään ootettavissa?

----------


## HemmoP

ajattelin jos kävis ajeleen pillarilla rallia josaki kukkulassa.. saan uuen keskiönki, luxux  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

sehän olisi huiqeaa!    :Leveä hymy:  


Ground level 30.10.04
 
Oli aivan huippu ilta pyynön kanssa soittaa levyjä!
Tammikuussa mahdollisesti uudestaan,tervetuloa!

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, mihin mennään? Onko joka paikka jo jäässä vaiköhäkö? Jos on paska keli niin lähen lapioimaan Songan auki ja ajelen sielä rallia  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Tällasta... tällä kertaa...

http://www.rocsport.com/cgi-bin/fill...=001719#000021

----------


## Hösö

jos joku tarvii crc:tä jotain ni nyt voi kertoilla...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * jos joku tarvii crc:tä jotain ni nyt voi kertoilla...*



Laita mulle hiukan rahaa tulemaan.

Posti oli tössinyt hommat edellisen tilauksen kanssa: 25.10.2004 tullut paketti eikä mitään lappuja/ilmoituksia kotia. Dpd oli kyllä toimittanut paketin pikavauhtia Suomeen ja sieltä "alihankkijalle" (=Posti) joka oli sitten kämmentänyt - onneksi selvisi tänään parilla puhelinsoitolla.

----------


## HemmoP

ois aika vitun möhkee HD myynnissä    :No huh!:  

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=159454&PN[0]=cat_link_2&PL[0]=listCategory.php?page=1@sortCol=price@ord=DESC@id  =5@id_cowcat=

***** toi on hieno    :No huh!:  


tai tämmönenki    :No huh!:  

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=162091&PN[0]=cat_link_2&PL[0]=listCategory.php?page=1@sortCol=price@ord=DESC@id  =5@id_cowcat=

----------


## Mechz

jess!lumet lähti!

Pyynö,mitä aijot tännään iltasella?

----------


## pyynö

menen nautiluskeen 1800. vitu, niittasin 2 piikkiä oik. säärestä läpi(poljin), ei voi mennä swimswim iha heti, saa jonku ebolan vielä sieltä, ja kaikki muut saa mun ebolat  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

kuka ehtii ensimmäisenä    :No huh!:  

http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=37506

----------


## Hösö

huh!    :Leveä hymy:  

lukittuna ollut profiilini oli avattu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mitähä piruiluja sitä nyt sinne laittas   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

hehee aac kerholaiset    :Vink:  
mieki tiiän kuka sille soitti   [img]tongue.gif[/img]   onko lahjusten jakaja juuri ainoa joka ei tiedä    :Leveä hymy:  

aini! unohtu mainita että ärtsin naapuriin tuli muutto.. ainaki eilen vaikutti siltä..

tukaatti o hieno mutta on se hontaki... lottovoittoki tulee lauantaina.. huhhuh....

----------


## Sami W

Mitäs porukalla oli suunnitteilla viikonlopuksi?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * 
> 
> aini! unohtu mainita että ärtsin naapuriin tuli muutto.. ainaki eilen vaikutti siltä..
> 
> *



vie terveisiä   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  tai vaikka kaljakori   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Rallia kukkuloilla?!

Sain orangeen uuen keskiönki, nyt pitäs selevitä vähemmällä rolokutuksella  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Älä uhmaa kingin valtaa. Tulee äkkilähtö muuten.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> * Älä uhmaa kingin valtaa.*



kingistä puheenollen...

hommasin lisää    

et o varmasti bling bling   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Täällähän on kirjoitettu paljon en oo käynykkää pitkänn aikaan kattoon tätä palstaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Haro kasassa, viimein. Huomenna tesmaamaan. Hemmo, nyt on linkpleit ätäätshd tu tö apper houl in tö freim. Luks gud änd fiils guud. Aim train tö shörter fiilbeis först.

Kaikenlaista pientä vaivaa oli, että sai komponentit synkkaan. Ei oo kaikki kalut ja lelut mukana, joten joutu mm. pinnasta vääntään spaceria ketjunohjurille.   :Leveä hymy:  

Jamppa: msiivola@cc.hut.fi ! Mihin sie oot muuttamassa? Saakko töitä?

----------


## HemmoP

M-Ace-&gt; Mulla on sitten Tensen swingille jyrsitty Blakspiren takalevy! Elä tehe mitään hätiköityvä, ku sitte ku tuut Suomhen niin vaihetaan ne 1x2?


Jarppa, tilasin jo lentoliput tonne maisemiin    :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Jaahas, jutustelun taso on pysyny samalla tasolla kuin kuukausia sitten: Hemmo oottelee talavea, Hullu Koira o muuttamassa, Hösö tillailemasa tavaraa ja aina joku valittelee, että "Ompa hiljasta".

----------


## HemmoP

no vitun aasi, kohota sitä tasoa jos häirittee    :Leveä hymy:  

 tää on niinku dejavu

----------


## The Golden boy

Koko ajan, kyllähän sää sen tiedät. ***** opettelisit aatteleen muutakin ku talvea. Hanki itelles vaikka pleikkari tai tilaa Aku Ankka. 
Ois sunki elämässä jotain muuta sisältöä ku noi kaks- tai nelipyöräiset ja ykstelaiset. Mä en enää jaksa suoltaa tätä paskaa joka kerta! Hanki elämä, mulla se on jo!!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *  Hanki elämä, mulla se on jo!!   *



no ala nyt vielä ***** bröystäileen tuolla!!11   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


vitu homoporvarit o heti hyppimässä silmille ja boustaamassa ku uus hieno elämä saatu...   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

no mitä muuta tässä vaiheessa vois ajatellakkaan? baaria ja "biletystä"? Niinku jotkut nimeltämainitsemattomat(ton) on tehneet jo 30vuotta     :Leveä hymy:   Niilläkin rahoilla oisit ostellu miljoona telamattoa ja nelipyöräistä!!1
 Mielummin lukisin aku ankkaa kun eläisin sun elämää     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Hyvä Mikko, minäkin RAKASTAN sinua. Kun sinä noin ihanasti lausut minulle asioita, jotka ehkä hieman eroavat yleisestä linjastasi(?), kerron sinulle jotain. Ensinnäkään suomen kielessä ei ole sanaa "bröystäillä", se kirjoitetaan suomen kielen aakkosten p-kirjaimella. Toiseksi asiavirhe: Viestini tarkoitus ei todellakaan ollut PRÖYSTÄILLÄ, vaan saada aikaan keskustelua. Siinä onnistuin. En haluaisi kuulua siihen ihmisryhmään, joka kirjoittaa palstalle esimerkiksi että: "Tiisseliveluri tarttaa kohta." tai "Kohta jonnekin, jostakin..."

Mutta mitä tarkoittakaan, että jollain jossakin on elämä? Sepäs onkin miettimisen arvoinen asia, itse kullekin. Päätän raporttini tähän.   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

No ni. Heti kun eka muotinäytös takana niin jätkästä on tullut tommoinen. Höh.

 :Leveä hymy:   rulex

----------


## Hösö

mut asiasta rasiaan...


pitikö joku hayesi korjata?

----------


## The Golden boy

Propsit sulle Hösö, olit koko ajan hyvin mukana!
Huomasitte kenties "hieman" provosoivan tyyli, ja heti alkoi tulla kunnon kommentteja ja kirjoittelua. Näin sen pitää olla! 

Hösö-&gt; En taija saa autoa käyttöön, mutta koitan saaha jonkun kyydin. Ilmoittelen tarkemmin.

p.s. Marko voi jatkaa sitä muiden perässä ajoa, kun taidot eivät riitä muotinäytökseen.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * No ni. Heti kun eka muotinäytös takana niin jätkästä on tullut tommoinen.        rulex*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


jani o vaa kade ku ei päässy tiisseliveturiretkelleBRÖYSTÄILEEN!11

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Huomasitte kenties "hieman" provosoivan tyyli*



emmä mitää huomannu  :confused:     :Sarkastinen:  





> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *Hösö-&gt; En taija saa autoa käyttöön, mutta koitan saaha jonkun kyydin. Ilmoittelen tarkemmin.
> *



tjooh...polokase konalla?

----------


## The Golden boy

Eihän sillä saa ajjaa, ku ei oo jarrut kunnosa!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * 
> p.s. Marko voi jatkaa sitä muiden perässä ajoa, kun taidot eivät riitä muotinäytökseen.    *



Olin muuten opiskeluaikana jossakin helekkarin Länsi/meri-Lappi -messuilla muotinäytöksessä mukana, "hiukkasen" isommalle köörille esiintymässä. Silloin oli sentään malleille sopivia vaatteita tarjolla (pukuja ja talviurheiluvaatetusta, onneksi).

---

Foxin ilmaiskari losahti taas. Vaimennus sekaisin, onneksi menee osittain takuuseen.

----------


## The Golden boy

Tuulipukuja siis...

----------


## HemmoP

...sanoo mr.life, muotitieteen maisteri +KTM


Nojoo, oli semmottiis asiaa notta meitsi taitaa hiihtää Sonkhan hypähteleen lauantaina..
 Hipopartsitieteenmaisteri Hösö vois kertoo onko xtr:ssä ja josaki bbun51pläh keskiössä eri jako tai jotain (octalink?mikä ***** se sellanen on?).. vaikuttais siltä nottei tuo keskiö mikä meikällä on mukana, sovi ees siihen viereen   :Irvistys:  

ei muuta, jatkakaaa!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Tuulipukuja siis...*



Eikun pukuja _ja_ talviurheiluvaatteita. 
Jäi mieleen kun tarjosivat niitä näytösvaatteita massiivisella 15% alennuksella, varmaan menivät sitten toooosi hyvin kaupaksi viikonlopun pidetyt vaatteet..     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Hm... screamin painoksi tuli karvan alle 21kg  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
>  Mielummin lukisin aku ankkaa kun eläisin sun elämää     *



nii siis mitä aku ankassa on vikaa  :confused:  
mie luen joka päivä. se on hyvä eikä sisällä 99% mainoksia niiq kaikki alaan liittyvät julkaisut. eikä oo varmasti ärtsin kirjoittamia juttuja   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Vihtu ko oli huikee päivä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Dh-freeride-epic-trailride Tiitsan ja Samin kans ympäri vaaroja ja systeemejä.. Pitää viel yrittää ottaa uusiksi joku päivä ennen talvee  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Lapin Kansalla on lepposa parin metrin kattoroppi   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Pohiskeltiin josko huomenissa menniis viel sonkhan ajeleen rallia. Soitelkaa jos jollain kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan!?

  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Akusta en tiiä mut Roope on ainaki homo!1

Arska paistelee ja räntää ripottelee. Uuet ketjut ei pellaa ollenkaa härpättimessä, ku hammaspeikko on käyny rattailla kylässä... Vastustaa! Aika hiposmuutilta vaikutti muuten pyörä, ku tesmailin. Rappusiaki pystyy ny ajaan ilman, että kuulostaa ku pyörä hajois... Orange treidmark.

Pelasin eilen jumppasalilätkää kaverin kans! Kaikki puhu ranskaa, paitti mie. Ainoo mitä ne ymmärsi oli mun kyynärpäät!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


tjooh...ei sitte ajettu tännää...eikä eile, eikä toissapäivänä, eikä viimeviikolla...    :Vihainen:  

mutta jos huomenna?!    :No huh!:  


nii painoja:

hemmon 222 o 17.88kg
ja tense oli jotain 18.24kg? tms...

dare edelleen 20.32kg    :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Kiinnostavampaa on toki fillarin painon suhde kokonaispaketin painoon, tässä tapauksesssa se on 12,8% kun kuski on 86,2kg / 37,2 C / 0,06%

----------


## Hösö

apauttirallaa 20%   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Olipa vaan orinz aika keviä pyörä, tosin renkailla siittä saapi kilon viel veke  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Intense oli 18.44kg, ei sekään paha.. V10 on sitten varmaan 27.44kg   :Leveä hymy:  

Huomenna sonkhan hyppelehtiin, luxus  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Vittuuuuu, meikäki haluu tollasen vaa'an, olis makia viilata ohjuria ku näkis aina ku lähtee gramma pois.

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Olipa Massen tupareissa melko hauskaa, melkein soitettiin yöllä    :No huh!:  
kuvaa pukkaa jossain vaiheessa    :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

luxus päivä taas kerran  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

tosa muutama kuvatus jostaki..

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

----------


## Mechz

olipa hienoja kuvia!

hösö on kyllä ylittänyt itsensä!jeee!   :Leveä hymy:  
harmi kun en päässy mukaan rientoihin   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> *hösö on kyllä ylittänyt itsensä!jeee!    
> *



ai miten niin?

----------


## HemmoP

ei, samalla lailla se mutusti keksejä songasa ku ennenki    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## psysi

Niille joita kiinnostaa : 

http://www.rytomulli.org/petri/roina/pupukatosi.jpg

(Juu, oli siellä tupareissa ihan hauskaa  [img]tongue.gif[/img] )

- petri

----------


## HemmoP

Lepposaa sPetri :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by psysi:
> * Niille joita kiinnostaa : 
> 
> http://www.rytomulli.org/petri/roina/pupukatosi.jpg 
> 
> (Juu, oli siellä tupareissa ihan hauskaa   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  )
> 
> - petri*



ei helevetti   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


meikä voi kuvitella sen repeilyn määrän tuolla   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fleGsuz

Ei repeily riitä kuvaamaan sitä tunnelmaa. Se lähenteli kaaosta. Olisitte tullu vaan käymään. Boolin alkoholimäärästä tilavuusprosentteina voisi kirjoittaa yhtälön, josta käy ilmi, että se terästyi huomattavasti illan kuluessa.   :Leveä hymy:   Loppupeleissä siellä mitään hedelmiä ollut enää, oli vaan kirkasta ja blissiä sen verran, et voi sanoo blissanneensa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Koskas muuten järjestetään mejän pikkujoulut?
vois vuokrata jonku sauanan täältä keskustasta porukalla ja viihtyä siellä?

olisko paha?

hösö vois kikkailla sielä sitten viskin kanssa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jos järkkäät Tiitsa ni kyllä mie voin tulla olutta tsärpimään, otetaan Timo mukaan Oulusta, se on yhtä jäässä ku teknolokiapullaperseiden maa
http://www.rocsport.com/cgi-bin/fill...361;p=3#000069

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no helevetti!

jos ei rollosta löydy saunaa, niin meijän mökille mahtuu aina!

Punkka paikkoja 7:mälle, lissää saa ku lattialle vaahtomuovia. Sauna löytyy toki jne. mukavuuksia, stereosysteemistä veenkeittimeen.

siis tuo mökki on isosyötteellä, kullinluikaus oulusta/rovaniemestä. Ja ilimatteeksi pääsee sinne! Kunhan tuo omat glögit ja päärynät!

- Teknologia-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

meitille käy mikä vaan, kuha on olutta mitä tsärpiä!

Tosin rollosta etelään?? YHhmhm    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

hössishänse on ollu skandikissa töissä..
kysäseppä vasiten että paljonko kustanatais sinne saunaosastolle mennä viettää iltaa?

mie voisin kyllä kanssa jotakin paikkoja kysellä..

onko liian hätäseen jos olisi jo ensi viikonloppuna vai pitäiskö olla vielä tuonnempana?

ketä olisi mukana toiminnassa?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Mie voin tulla etelän vahvistukseksi jo ens lopulle.

-T

----------


## HemmoP

niinno, tarvithanko met ees mittään saunaa? Jos menniis perjantaina vaan ottaan härpäkettä johonnii ja la ajas rallia josaki?

----------


## pyynö

kyrwä. minoon 12-14 kuusamossa, ei vielä niitä pikkujouluja jookoskookos   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

mitä sitä turhaa saunomaan? jonnekki vaa ottaa kuppia ja pelaa vaikka piljartia?

----------


## The Golden boy

"20-luvulla miehet ja naiset löylytteli yhteisillä lauteilla. Myöhemmin tuli väliseinä, sitä ennen oli vaan säkkikangas. Pukuhuoneiden verhon välissä Lahtiska myi pääsylippuja onnikkakuskin laukusta - ja vaarinkaljaa. Leveetä kaljaa kuten silloin sanottiin. Lahtiska kaateli kaljaa peltimukeihin kymmenen litran pullosta. Iso muki makso vintsan ja pikkumuki piikin. Sillai sanottiin viittäkytä penniä ja kahtakytä penniä siihen aikaan. Vintsa ja piikki. Limonaatipullo makso markan, eikä sitä kaikki voinu ostaa, kun oli köyhää. Mää kyllä sain aika useesti kotoa juomarahan ja join Pyynikin Helmee, joskus leveetä kaljaakin."

Hösöki tarvis jonku limonaatin tai kalian sinne saunan lauteille houkuttimeksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

...ja siitä piljaartista:

Toisaalta biljardihan on perinteisesti ollut baarilaji; suurin osa biljardisaleista on varmaan vieläkin joko baareja tai baarien yhteydessä tai myyvät ohella kaljaa. Baareihin ei helposti pesiydy kirkasotsaisia nuoria, jotka harrastavat lajia sen tuoman nautinnon ja kilpailuviettinsä takia. (Toivottavaa olisi kyllä että tuollaisia tulisi enemmän ja enemmän!) Baareissa juodaan viinaa ja viinasta varsinkin miehet saavat uhoa ja haluavat todistaa itselleen ja muilleen erinomaisuuttaan ja mikä parempi tapa siihen kuin voittaa hieman rahapelejä. Suomessa tuskin kovin moni tekee merkkittävästi tiliä rahapeleillä; ilmaista rahaahan se joka tapauksessa, mutta täällä on niin pienet piirit, ettei kukaan voi kovin pitkään vedättää paisteilta rahaa. 

Biljardin luonne suosii rahapelaamista, koska siihen liittyy aina tietyn verran tuuria. Todennäköisesti suosituimman rahapelin, eli ysipallon, yksittäinen freimi voi hyvin kääntyä huonommalle pelaajalle viime hetkellä, kun vastustaja jättää vaikkapa ysin luukulle. Parempaakin pelaajaa vastaan voi tuntua siltä, että olisi voinut voittaa (vaikka todellisuudessa ei ollutkaan mitään saumaa). Ja toisaalta biliksessä ei ole yhtä hyvää mittaria pelaajan tasolle. Vaikka kaikilla on jonkinlainen kuva omista taidoistaan, niin todennäköisesti itse kukin hieman liioittelee omassa mielessään taitojaan (ts. ei välttämättä niin herkästi muista huonoja pelejään ja muistaa hieman paremmin ne pelit jolloin pelasi hyvin). Väärä kuva mielessään voi helposti marssia rahapeliin kuvitellen että on hyvätkin saumat vaikka vastustaja oikeasti olisikin selvästi parempi.

----------


## Hösö

tonihani o vissii päässy vaikuttaan ylexn toimitukseen, siellä tuli lappiläppää...mieleen jäi seuraavat lauseet:

"lappihan on suomen kanada"
"mitä jos lappi ois oma valtio"
"lapissa on paljon hyviä jääkiekkoilijoita, niinku oulunkärpät(lappia jeah right   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ) ja rops(jääkiekko?), joka pelaa jossain divarissa"
"jos lappi ois oma valtio ni sehä ois vähä niinQ pohjoisamerikassa on kanada. niilläki o omaa kieltä siitä mistä amerikkalaiset ei pidä, ranska. lapissa ois saamenkieli"

etc etc...

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


***** et meikä repeili sapansisuksissa ku kaahasi torilla   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ihan vitun möhkeetä   :Leveä hymy:  

Mun puolesta koko eteläsuomen voiskin siirtää takaisin Venäjälle ja Lappi vois olla oma valtio(Suomi)

 [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

hiijoheij!
mites nuo lauantain kruisit? mites ne pikkujoulu tunnelmat?

onko kaikki vain sillä kannalla että mennään jonku luokse istumaan ja juomaan kaljaa ja sitten kuppilaan?

HÄH?

----------


## HemmoP

la tai/ja su sonka?! 

kuka on megesä? 

entä juuaanko pe muutama olüs josaki piliaardin ohessa? Janiki lähtee messiin kouluttaan kakaroita    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Hmmm, timoa himottas taas tulla käymään lapissa.

Jos pongahtaisin rovaniemelle viikonloppuna, vaikka la tai su? Sonkhaan kiinnostas mennä!

Mie varmaan skippaan kaljottelut, jos ette meijän mökille tuu porukalla, ku aattelin sinne mennä pe ja sitte sieltä rovaniemeen ja jonnekki.

ostin äsken pizzan, huuliharpun ja vihreät housut! Pizzassa oli simo-simpukka ja kalle-katkarapu. Huuliharpusta lähtee "phuuphs"-ääni ja housusissa on taskuja, mihin voin laittaa pizzaa ja huuliharpun! NAM!


-Tervetuloa-Timo

----------


## Hösö

tuota blåm!

meikä o ajoissa mukana jos mulla o etukiekko...jos ei kiekkoa ni tuun kuvaan ja spekuloimaan...

ja kaljaa jossaki iha sama misä mulle käy...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

osta hösö multa se etukeikko, on rhynoliteä ja mustaa pinnaa. Kevytki on ku höyhen ämpärin sisällä!

----------


## Hösö

mulla o jo hipokultanen kingi ja 729:t

----------


## Ville



----------


## tv.



----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Kimmon kanssa suunniteltiin:

Lauantaina kaupungilla jibbailua ja kuvailua ja värjöttelyä, illasta pari Olutta ja sitä sitä keppi peliä.

Sunnuntaina sonkhaan rellestään, kuvaileen ja värjötteleen. Illasta kohti tasasuuden guinesin maailmanennätystä.

Säät on mahtavat, aurinkoa ja kovia pakkasia.

Mieki oon tulossa, ainaki sunnuntain sonkhaan, riippuen nukunko mökillä syötteellä, tai tuun jo lauantaina rolloon savupiippujen viereen nukkumaan! 

Mie pistän paremmaksi viimekertasta, ja lupaan juua 2 litraa mehua sonkhassa! Ja syyä muitten keksit!

-T

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> * Kimmon kanssa suunniteltiin:
> 
> Lauantaina kaupungilla jibbailua ja kuvailua ja värjöttelyä, illasta pari Olutta ja sitä sitä keppi peliä.JA TARJOAN HÖSÖLLE ISON KEPAPIN LOHKOILLA JA 0.5L MAIDON!  
> 
> Sunnuntaina sonkhaan rellestään, kuvaileen ja värjötteleen. Illasta kohti tasasuuden guinesin maailmanennätystä.MUTTA SITÄ ENNEN TAJOAN HÖSÖLLE ISON KEPAPIN LOHKOILLA JA 0.5L MAIDON  
> 
> Säät on mahtavat, aurinkoa ja kovia pakkasia.
> 
> ...

----------


## HemmoP

siistiä hösö, toi on oikeesti möhkee!1 Heräs vaan sellanen kyssäri notta jos tekkiis mrp:n levyt tosta lexanista? Punnitteppa sellanen ohjurin levyn kokonen tsibale ja sit joku rokcringi?


Timon kans tosiaan pohiskelimma tollasta ralliviikonloppua?! Tiitsa lienee ainakin menossa mukana?


Niijoo, eilen kävästhin P-joen kans ajeleen 30km maantielenkki    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Toi oli tyylikästä Hösö, aikuisten oikiasti. Onko muita suunniteltmia protopleksin tai muiden osien jatkojalostukseen. Sähä voisit pistää pystyy Hoso's high standard R & D:n    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tuo lexi mitä mulla oli eilisen oli semmosta suhtsemikovvoo...et jos kolauttaa vasaralla,varmaan murenee...kysyn jos niillä ois vähän paksumpaa(6mm) ja pehmiämpää lexiä ni sit vois jokku rokringit toimiakki...

tai no jos kisoihin tekis kerralla jotain 20ringiä mukaan ja aina vaihtas ku hajoaa...


muuten, kaikki muistaa raaheakin ja sen rodeon...eihä sillä mitää rokringiä ikinä ollu ja rattaat/ketjut pysy ehjänä...

----------


## HemmoP

niinno, orangiin kato mietin niitä ringejä.. vois samalla tehä pienemmät 40:lle rattaalle..

900grammaa pitäs saaha siittä pois niin ois alta 17kg  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

nooh, renkaista näyttäs lähtevän aika vitusti painoa poijes..

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/li...?type=mtbtyres

----------


## Hösö

jos mie saan ne pumerankit ja rattat ni katoppakö..ensvkolla voin askarrella ne kaikki jos vaa maksat leksit... n.10e?   :Leveä hymy:  

kevenee vitusti...   :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

24/7 slack = 610g/halvat
dmr v12 = 539g/58,57e
dmr v12 mag = 428g/65.90e to 73.22e
dmr v12 mag+ti akselit = 351g/65.90e to 73.22e+51.25e

jokoha pistäis tilauksen meneen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

mie pahoittelen kun olen missannut kaikki nuo lauantai kruisit!

mie ilmoitin nyt jo töissä että pietän lauantain vapaata,tiitza on nyt tosissaan!   :Vihainen:  

asiasta kolmanteen...mites se kuppila homma sitten?
lauantaina kellariin juomaan keppanaa ja bilistä hakkaamaan?vai?
juhon vois juottaa känniin!   :Leveä hymy:   saahaan porukka nauramaan!

----------


## Mechz

tsäp!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * juhon vois juottaa känniin!      saahaan porukka nauramaan!*



no kuka o kuskina? mie en ainakaa!

----------


## Mechz

ei saatana!!!!    :Vihainen:  
tommihan ei hirveästi välitä nuista juomista niin sehän vois kruisailla?
mennee taas höpö hommiksi kun joku on sitten kuivin suin jossain nurkassa!
käyään ostaa vaikka pikkusen jotakin napsua alkupaloiksi ja pietään lystiä?
tähhähätähätäh? taikka tiitza RANKAISEE!
 
HAHAH

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> Niijoo, eilen kävästhin P-joen kans ajeleen 30km maantielenkki    *



Oli muuten tosi hyvä kuntolenkki. Nyt oon varmasti huonommassa kunnossa kun eilen. Hyvä yskiä keuhkot pellolle heti aamusta. *****.    :Vihainen:  

En varmasti urheile enää yhtään tällä viikolla.

----------


## tv.

\O/

----------


## HemmoP

iha sama, kukkaan oo kuskina, mennää jonku amiksen kyyillä takas kotio.. Kyllä mie jonkun "kaverin" nopeesti pongaan leksan parkista   :Leveä hymy:  

mennäänkö jo la sonkaan? Vai millönga?vai ihan sama?

----------


## Hösö

mennää vaa...ihamba sama!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tekasimpa tommosen joutessa...


http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtop...=105156#105156

----------


## Mechz

lauantai passaa...
pääseekö hösön kyytillä?

----------


## Hösö

sapattila o täys mie luulen...

buszban tai samiwn kyyillä varmaa pääzee?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jos mie nyt jotenki jo lauantaina rovaniemeen eksyn, niin mun kyytiin tiitsa mahtuu.

Jos sokaisis hösön kebabilla ja menis vainvihkaa sen autotalliin nukkumaan, lexanin päälle! ois aamulla sitten mukavaa alkaa lämmintä lexxania työstään!

-Temppu-Timo

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> * jos mie nyt jotenki jo lauantaina rovaniemeen eksyn, niin mun kyytiin tiitsa mahtuu.
> 
> Jos sokaisis hösön kebabilla ja menis vainvihkaa sen autotalliin nukkumaan, lexanin päälle! ois aamulla sitten mukavaa alkaa lämmintä lexxania työstään!
> 
> -Temppu-Timo*



kylläpä tuo passaa...

paizi et se o pölycarbonaattia...

----------


## HemmoP

hyvältä näyttäis.. Ville ja Jukkakin puhu että ois messissä lauantaina  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Nii ja tv- kans.. Muonionvilleki raahaa perseensä ja ton freerydepyörän Rolloon niin on aika möhkeet häppeningit Songassa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

hyvähyvähyvä!
tunnari-timo,soitelemma tuossa loppuviikosta ja käyään pihalla keräilemässä pikkukiviä..

----------


## Sami W

Mie en valitettavasti pääse viikonloppuna liikkeelle.

----------


## HemmoP

vai että asuntokaupoille pitäs ryhtyy...huhhu

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.rocsport.com/ubb/ultimate...719;p=3#000059

NOHUUHHU!!1


joo, haluatko maksaa 10e että pääset ajaan meille sorakuopan reunaa ja pukkaan helteellä pyörää mäen päälle? 

palkinnoksi et saa mitään!

jesh

----------


## marco1

Prkl, Foxin iskarista kuuluu kilinä kun sitä heiluttelee (marakassi vai maran kassit)... Timppa lupas hoitaa takuuseen, laitetaan sitten samalla Push päivitys.

----------


## HemmoP

hei, Flooksilta?

Tartten Pfifth elementin jousilautasen, siis sen yläpään lautasen mitä vasten jousi tulee.. eli ei sitä millä kiristetään esijännitystä, ymmärtänet varmaan  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Ota mulle sellanen messiin, tarjoon hiekkakakkukahvit ja saat rahhaa?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hei, Flooksilta?
> Tartten Pfifth elementin jousilautasen, siis sen yläpään lautasen mitä vasten jousi tulee.. eli ei sitä millä kiristetään esijännitystä, ymmärtänet varmaan   [img]smile.gif[/img]  
> 
> Ota mulle sellanen messiin, tarjoon hiekkakakkukahvit ja saat rahhaa?*



Jöy, siltäpä juuri. Tuon artikkelin nimen saat kyllä kertoa enklanniksi jos meinaat semmoisen saada. 
"hi  junou dyyd, like ajust stuff fifth man level upside plate tension thing man duud please me. emails wiht 5tx see you duud now."

----------


## PeeTee

Tjaa...mie voisin tulla taas päälistelemään kuopan reunalle ku työ ajatta...mitäs tänään? meinasittako jibbailla kylillä`?

----------


## HemmoP

Mursu"kämmenetkeskelläpeukaloita", tsekkaa yksityisviestis..

Pete, saatko sprinteriä lauantaiksi? Ois helpompi roudaa pyöriä..

----------


## PeeTee

Kyllä sitä varmaan sais...sinne sen 4polkuvehjettä sopii....

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Mursu"kämmenetkeskelläpeukaloita", tsekkaa yksityisviestis..
> *



johan minä vastasin... 

Jokohan olis sen verran terve että pääsisi ajamaan taas rullilla, ainakin iskarin paluuta odotellessa.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

pete, mie ja jukka tullaan siinä kyyisä! Meillä ei oo nyt mitään autoa käytössä..

----------


## Hösö

mieki tarvin rintteri kyyin...ei oo pensaa saati sit rahaa...   :Irvistys:  


marko, mikä on push päivitys?

----------


## HemmoP

vitun hieno kauden päättäjäinen.. Päivitin solisluun moniosaiseksi nivelöidyksi kokonaisuudeksi    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  

perseestä, *****  kaikki    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

no voiha baza!!111   :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mitä tapahtui? Huh, on kyllä pikkusen perseestä...   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Hyvä päivä, paitti tuo kimmon luu.
Aurinko paisto ja linnut laulo! Uskomatonta.

...Ouluun oli mukava saapua vesisateen alastullessa ja paskan lentäessä ikkunaan eellämenevästä autosta... JES!


-Timo

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yeah, nyt meen loppuajaks suunnitteleen interweppisivuja! Ei enää autonpesua, se haisee!1
Otin loparit ens tiistaille.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Kimmo, laitetaan sulle titaanipulutti siihen luuhun, mie tuun ite laittaan ihan kohta! Terotahan puukko. Hipopärtzy, laminoiaa sinun rintakehä samalla pinkiksi!!1 Tulee smuuti

----------


## MadDog

joo käytii vähä kumsotteja syämäsä nii ja kepappia. ajettii pilistä ja oltii parkisa. tsiksejä oli hulluna. känkeröllä oli peräti 2! yhteisikä oli lähempänä 30. meillä oli vaa yks.. ja seki oli hZö.....

----------


## Ville

Snow-x Circus Nonni ja tonne sitte kaikki!

----------


## HemmoP

eikhän tää tästä ala etenee, viimestää maken operoinnin jälkeen. Kaljapullolla on hyvä tehä viilto ja hösön pakista lainathan titaanipultteja!

 Eilen oli kyllä melekonen meno   :Leveä hymy:   Ei jumalauta mitä jengiä    :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Huh, nyt saa kakunsyönti riittää.

----------


## Mechz

jees,eilen oli kyllä tosi jees päivä,aurinko ja huonosti syttyvä nuotio ja juustomakkarat...   :Leveä hymy:  

koitahan hemmo parantua niin päästäis taas piakkoin ultimaattum kruiseille  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

millonkas kuvia?

----------


## PeeTee

Kyllähän niitä kuvia tässä ku jaksas reksiteröityä PB:een...

edit.

KUVATUKSET

[ 14.11.2004, 18:46: Viestiä muokkasi: PeeTee ]

----------


## tv.

Hyviä kuvia, Timon hyppykuvassa Kimmon \,,/-käsi tekee kuvasta täydellisen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Huh, tulipa hypättyä toissapäivänä elämäni isoin polkupyörähyppy. Saldona tuhoutunut etukiekko, vääntynyt ja Murtunut tanko ja räjähtäneet bmx-keskiölaakerit.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Paska ku ei oo nyt mitään pyörää

Vanhemmat ei suostu ainakaan vielä sii¨hen shuutteriin.    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

juhani, miks ihmeessä ne ei suostu!?!?!1 eikö ne tajua et se on ihanvitunhalapapaketti!!11

pittääkö minu tulla kertoo vähä totuuksia hinnoista sinu porukoille...   :Leveä hymy:  

kai sie sanoit että siinä tullee kypärä jne mukana!11


ja ville, misä tuommosta? pitkäksi?

----------


## tv.

Talavi tullee!!!!  [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Cool:  
 :Leveä hymy:   :No huh!:   :Vink:

----------


## PeeTee

Saikos HemmoP saikkua? monestako kohtaa oli poikki/murtunu?

Lähtis tornioon...

----------


## HemmoP

Juu, jokusen päivän sain.. Luu on keskeltä murtunut, onneksi kuitenkin hyvässä asennossa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Joululomilla kolataan Syvänen auki ja jatketaan reenejä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


3viikkoa kantoliinaa..huh, toodella hienoa ajella autolla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ehdin vasta tänään laittaa paketin Timpalle joten arvaisin Hempan pumputtimen tyhjiön jousilautasen tulevan ens viikon alussa. 
Tsemppiä käden paranteluun.

----------


## HemmoP

Dänks Marco, ei sil mitään kiirettä ole  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

jaahas,jokos sitä lähetään syväseen lumia pukkelemaan?

huh!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * jaahas,jokos sitä lähetään syväseen lumia pukkelemaan?
> 
> huh!   *



ai niinku viimevuonnaki, ku oli koko poppoo pukkaamassa mäkiä puhtaaksi   :Leveä hymy:  


*VAI MITÄ HEMMO!!1   * 

 [img]smile.gif[/img] 

nii tiitti, onko sulla keskiöavainta joka tykkää juho norkosta?

----------


## HemmoP

Jep, mennää vaan!!  *Just niinku viimevuonnaki, siis isolla porukalla!!!!* 

niinnonii, jos siel oli 250kg painorajotus? Mie ja Hösö täytettii kahestaan se 100-0

----------


## Mechz

EI SAATANA TARTTE AUTTAA!

----------


## Hösö

*kierii lattialla*


 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sunnuntaina päästeltiin Harunolla mäessä! Kävästiin parin kaiffan kanssa downtownissa "vuorella." Meno oli mahtavaa!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Rakenneltiin pikku käppi, rummutettiin mäkeä sekä shorea. Kuvia tulee kohtapuoleen!

Haro tuntu ihan kivalta! On kyllä iso ero perän lukkiutumisessa kun jarruttelee. Menee tosi smuutisti ja kaikkee. Mutkissa se on heikompi ku Patu. Vielä helepompi oli ajella ilman etujarrua ku Orintsilla.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Ohhoh,ulkosallahan on jo kylmä,hrrrrrrrrrr!   :Leveä hymy:  

lauhuiskohan yhtään viikonlopuksi?   :Irvistys:  
onko kellään mitään suunnitelmia viikonlopuksi?

sillisalatti ja merimiehen perunat   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Muoniosa oli kuulemma -30 pakkasta    :No huh!:   aika möhkeetä!!

Kohta pääsee takamettiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

vitu siistiä!!1

20ovaria lähtee heti pois jos ja kun lähen kouluun...ja valinnaisista mahollisesti 10 ovaria lissää...

pääsisin suoraa 2luokalle...vittuuuu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   2vuotta koulua pitäs vaa käyä ni sais uue nimikkeen...makia   :Cool:

----------


## PeeTee

Näin se on Hösö. Minkäs nimikkeen meinaat hommata?

----------


## Hösö

kone ja metallialan perustutkinto   :Leveä hymy:  

ja jos sit joskus vielä pääsis amk:n...   :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

meinastiko hössis oikiasti tulla amitsuun täysillä?
HIENO HOMMA!   :Leveä hymy:  

siellä on kohta kaikki rollon fillarihemmot!   :Leveä hymy:  
haha!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * meinastiko hössis oikiasti tulla amitsuun täysillä?
> HIENO HOMMA!    
> 
> siellä on kohta kaikki rollon fillarihemmot!    
> haha!*



Ei kai nyt sentään kaikki. Teemu on turkkikuskina lihaosastolla ja minä täällä konekirjoittajana...

----------


## Hösö

joo amikseeha mie kans   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

susta tulee AMIS?! Huh, joudut ostaa Dimexet ja karjalan lätsän ja kaikkee   :No huh!:   Mie voin kertoa sitte mekavinkit miten käsijarrukäännös tehdään rehtorin ja matikanopen auton väliin!

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * joo amikseeha mie kans   *



nii mieki voisin lähtee... tai sitte tarjoilijaks   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * susta tulee AMIS?! Huh, joudut ostaa Dimexet ja karjalan lätsän ja kaikkee      Mie voin kertoa sitte mekavinkit miten käsijarrukäännös tehdään rehtorin ja matikanopen auton väliin!*



Ja viikset kanssa. 
Lähetään siitä että "Hans Horst penentrates DH-Cup 2005" elokuvassa Hösö ei tartte niitä teippejä.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

jeah...rakennettii jetiä...vaihteexi masse jätti puolet osista pois...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ja se takajarru kusee taas   :Vihainen:   haluakko hemmo rälläköjjä sinne 8mm haponkestävästä teräksestä uue adapterin...

ni ja hemmo, timo kaivaa sen rattaan huomisexi jos vaa mitenkää kerkiäisit hakia sen?


kuvaa kohta jetistä

----------


## Hösö

voi vitun kyrpä nuita kallerioita...ei voi mikkää toimi!111

vitu huora kaljakori soitan yöllä ***** kaikille!!11   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

spedekalleria pelastaa...

http://ridefree.fi/pics/rf1178.jpg

http://ridefree.fi/pics/rf1179.jpg

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuka on sun rehtori???

Onneksi olkoon Buzbajussille uuesta Yetistä! Kantsii tsekata murtumat ja loppuunajetut leekerit, ku Massehan kävi sillä Norjassakin.   :Leveä hymy:  

Hoosee-tä.

----------


## Hösö

ville, jostaki oon aikanaan sosialisoinu toisenki keskiöavaimen, missä oli vähemmä materiaalia tiellä...sitä sit hoonasin sähköviilalla eile tunni verra et sen sai mahtumaan...

----------


## staff

huu is da mään? sei mai neim

----------


## Hösö

*REHTORI!!111*

----------


## Mechz

onpas korea!

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ville, jostaki oon aikanaan sosialisoinu toisenki keskiöavaimen, missä oli vähemmä materiaalia tiellä...sitä sit hoonasin sähköviilalla eile tunni verra et sen sai mahtumaan...*



Otitko videolle?
Olis ollu aivan loistavaa materiaalia Hans Horst 2005:een.    :No huh!:  

Ja pitäisköhän mun rajottaa kahvinjuontia...    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Mites  "Hans Horst in Narvik" ?
Olisko nähtävissä, vai haudattiinko se syvimpään kuoppaan    :confused:

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by MR D.i.r.t.:
> * Mites  "Hans Horst in Narvik" ?
> Olisko nähtävissä, vai haudattiinko se syvimpään kuoppaan     :confused: *



Jonkunlainen versio on olemassa, mutta sitä ei ole vielä pakattu nettikäyttöön.

1 min / 250 mt    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## The Golden boy

Jokku ne ossaa  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Jokku ne ossaa  *



vanha   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


***** et sain sapan komiasti ojanpohojalle....onnexi oli buxzba ja jukka pukkaamassa   :Leveä hymy:  


lunta möllöttää...aamulla pääsee kolaan!!11   :Cool:

----------


## PeeTee

Äijä ajanu rallia!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Buzballa tooooooosi hieni yeti!

----------


## Hösö

kai ny rallia ajetaa ku o lupa siihe   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


ei nyt vaa sattunu taittuun siihe mutkaan ja puski suoraa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=344107

oha tuossa pieni ero?!   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Se on Hösö hartialukko, muista! Sit amitsussa voit häikässä kahvipöydän jengin puhumalla hartalukoista ja käsijarrukäännöksistä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Möhkee lumisade       Vihtu piti käyä tsekkaa Norvan taus, lunta oli ainaki 15cm, jos ei enempiki!1 Corollassa laahas pohja hangen pintaa    [img]smile.gif[/img]   Huomenna ajaan kelekalla!*



missäs se 'tulispa kesä' sanonta viipyy????
onko vähä siistiä lumisae...

----------


## HemmoP

No ei sitä kesää ny viel..

Eile sääjettiin Mtn Lyneen kaasupurkausvalot! On muuten aika kirkkaat   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Möhkee lumisade    :No huh!:   Vihtu piti käyä tsekkaa Norvan taus, lunta oli ainaki 15cm, jos ei enempiki!1 Corollassa laahas pohja hangen pintaa   [img]smile.gif[/img]  Huomenna ajaan kelekalla!

----------


## Hösö

no jeah...pittää muistaa sit tuo hartialukko...    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


***** et tuo skuutti o lepposa vehe...   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


mukava rullata pitki oukun mäkeä sillä...


nii, 7 aikaa teatteri buzbassa alkaa näytökset...luvassa ainaki collective 19.4 äänillä ja flatwidespåtskRiinillä...

[ 20.11.2004, 17:32: Viestiä muokkasi: Hösö ]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Kuka on sun rehtori???
> 
> Höösöe-tä.*



TOMI JA TONI!!!!1111


jätkät on kyl nii paljo enemmän

----------


## HemmoP

ei saatana    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mulla oli mailissa joku musiikkileike?   :Leveä hymy:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Intiaani

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *TOMI JA TONI!!!!1111
> 
> 
> jätkät on kyl nii paljo enemmän   *



No en tiiä... kyllä ne eilen aika lapasia, sun olis pitänyt olla niiden tukena.    :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jaa ne oli lapsia?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mitä tuota videoleikettä oon täsä aamupäivän katellu ni tuntuu et se yx nimeltämainitsematon artsi joka on samalla 2 valtakunnallisen lehden toimittaja, on aika lapsi...


***** se ei oikeesti VOI olla 26v...


ehkä illan paras: "pillupaska"   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Intiaani

Ei ku ihan lapasia, semmosia vähän virttyneitä...    :Sarkastinen:  

En sit tiedä että onko sullakaan varaa kutsua ketään lapselliseksi.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no on, ainaki tän lekentaarisen episodin jäläkee   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Archie

Voi voi sentään. Mä en kyllä tiedä mistä Höpsö puhuu - mä nimittäin en ole ottanut herraan minkäänlaista kontaktia. En soittanut tai viesteillyt missään vaiheessa, en omilla enkä toistenkaan puhelimilla. Mies itse sen sijaan taisi soittaa ja tekstata mulle kerran. En vastannut kumpaankaan.

Että tuota? Kannattaisiko tarkastaa faktat ennenkuin alkaa mesoamaan - sinunkin?

----------


## Hösö

noni...tästä se lähtee   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


eli juttelin tompan kans ja pyysin sinua puhelimeen...olisi ollut aikusten oikiasti asiaa..huusit vaan et "khäske sen profarmari speden soithtaa mulle..." sain numeron ja soitin..ei herraa kiinnostanu jutella ku alako "huoraapasakaajaspermaa" tuleen luurista...nooh...ompa seki nyt nauhalla sitte   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


vissii aika pikkusieluja oletta siellä päin...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Archie

Niin - kuulostaa ihan vieraalta hommalta mulle kuten jo sanoin. Mä en ole tollaista huudellut missään vaiheessa sulle enkä kenellekään muullekaan. Meitähän oli siellä enemmänkin, que? Voisiko vahingossa ollut joku muu? 

Enkä mä jaksa tästä asiasta spekuloida enää yhtään enempää. Se ei vaan ole mun juttu, sori.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


hajottaako eiliset sekoilut silläpuolella ruutua??  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


no eikai siinä...


soitellaan artsi taas täsä joku päivä?   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Arttu 26v    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ainii, jotain positiivistä! Pystyin jo tekeen leipiä ja makaroonilaatikkoa kahella käellä, hyvin paranee  [img]smile.gif[/img]  2viikon päästä pääsee jo ajaan kelekalla  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  

noni, makiampi homma...


kohta pääsee ylläkselle ajjaa kelekalla ja heittää inside läppää  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * 
> 
> kohta pääsee ylläkselle ajjaa kelekalla ja heittää inside läppää   [img]tongue.gif[/img] *



Torstaina, torstaina!

Mie oottelen sua siellä sitten, jos lontoolaiset ei oo varastanu kaikkia luita tai en oo ajanu kelekalla männyn latvaan, sen kuusen kävyn viereen!

-Timo

----------


## Hösö

jep jep...   :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

hep!
meinasko hössis ostaa sen scootin?

huh,kun väsyttää!

----------


## Hösö

ei oo mashia...

----------


## PeeTee

Väännät pari pitsaa siellä ylläksellä niin on taas mashia   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Tai sitten isket sieltä jonku rikkaan turisti rouvan   :Leveä hymy:  

Prkl, että on muuten kylymä! hrr..

----------


## MakeM

Hösö, olikko tulossa pe - la Rukalle ajaa hyppymäkee alas ? Luvasssa on varmaan muutaki ajosettii, saan luultavasti motorkelkan ja reen käyttöön vklp:ksi.. päästää ylö junou..

(edit)ylö = ylös(/edit)

[ 22.11.2004, 15:40: Viestiä muokkasi: MakeM ]

----------


## Hösö

make, mulla o edellee rahat vähissä, kiitos uusien hipopartzien   :Leveä hymy:  

mut jos juho o lähössä ni jyrkkä ehkä et tultas la päiväreissulle...kiinnostas kyllä kovasti!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

phuuh.. ***** piti taas käyä autoliikkeesä mutka    :Sarkastinen:  

Jos Suzukin pistäs vaihosa niin 30 väliin sais tällasen..saa nähä, ***** tuo oli hieno!!

----------


## Hösö

oisha tuo makia mut sit ois ennää rätkähiirikimmoa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no mut sitte ois wrchiirikimmo   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

käyn ens viikolla tinkaan lisää    :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuupa Hemmo hakkeen minut lentokentalta Tsuparulla ens viikolla!   :Leveä hymy:  

Kohta pitas pakata pyorat ja kalupakit suihkariin ja karauttaa Helesinkiin. Hoidan siella parit diilit ja junailen sitten Rolloon itsenaisyyspaivaan mennessa, toivottavasti.

BTW, viimeisena pesulatyopaivana istuskelin uudessa Lamgorghinissa (omistaja ei antanu kenenkaan ajaa silla), ajelin Hummerin H2:sta, ja lopetin urani pesulatyolaisena siirtamalla Corveten.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Ihan kauhee jopi, huh... Muuta hyvaa ei ollut kuin autot ja kaikki huumediilerityokaverit.

----------


## Hösö

huh, oha nuo autot makkeita...

piti jarskin kans suumata evo lanserit, aero saapit ja wrxsti suparut   :Leveä hymy:  

paljoha tuosta sapasta sais vaihossa?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

***** naurakaa vaan.. nyt on tosi kyseessä    :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:  

Toinen vaihtis ois sitten M3, mutta hintaakin on aika vitusti..

tai sitten se hiluxi ja pittää rätkän tallissa   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

ja asunto?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.blocket.se/view/3720176.h...l=0&c=1&city=0

tuommonen!

tehoa löytyy, 4veto ja halapa!

***** voit piettää ärränki ja vaikka jetanki   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ja ostaa kämpän!   :No huh!:

----------


## Jneed

Kimmo, oliko Erwolla vielä se punanen M3:n?
Se on halapa ku jukurtti. Eipä silti, onhan tuo Subbaki aika   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Kimpeli hoi, nyt tuli se sun iskarin läystäke tftunedilta. Merkillinen alumiinipala, eipä ihme jos ei kestä torikeidas-DH:ssa. Kaksikymppiä, tak.

Nyt on Push-tuunattu iskari, kestäiskö yli puoli vuotta...

----------


## Hösö

kerroppa mitä tuo push tunetus tekee?1!1

----------


## marco1

http://www.pushindustries.com/ 
_
# Disassembly/Reassembly
# Oil/Nitrogen
# Complete O-Ring Kit
# PUSH Vault Seal Housing
# R-Glyde Liner Eyelet Bearings
# PUSH Dual Stage Piston
# Complete Re-Valve & Replacement Shims
# PUSH "Zero Bleed" Piston Bolt
# Top Out Spring
_ 

Pääasia on että siinä poistetaan lukitus!! Oon lähes varma että mun iskarin hajoamiset johtuu siitä että lukitus menee rymistelyssä itsekseen päälle ja iskari tuhoutuu siinä sitten. Nytkin oli irto-osia ollut sisällä... 
Toisekseen uusi koneistettu mäntä + tiivisteet saattaisivat vaikuttaa öljyn ja kaasun pysymiseen erillään? 

Tai sitten tuohon Voksiin on laitettu vaan lisää tarroja... (Kummeli-sponsorointia).
 :Leveä hymy: 

[ 24.11.2004, 10:53: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

kimmo, tee fellat ja monianaalit...


eli tee tämmönen samanlainen vitu hyvä diili minkä fellaki teki   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=163620


vähä mie ootan ku se itkee jossai ku ei pääse sinne ja tänne ku sevy makkaa pihassa...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

kuulemma pikkuvikoja, mitä hyvä korjata ite ja opetella niistä autonkorjausta   :Leveä hymy:  

ei kai siinä...

----------


## Mechz

helekatti,offroudi on vieläkin nurin    :Irvistys:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * nonii jätkät! Käsijarrua ja nopiaa      
> 
> onhan tässä viel aikaa miettiä..enkai mie ny oikeesti tollasta hanki, enhän      
> *



no et nii!! ajattelepa ny sitä pensankulutustaki. entä ku lähetää ajjaa pilistä ni o teinidxkorollat siinä haastamasa. ni ja tsiksit tsiikais vitut kuumina   :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * helekatti,offroudi on vieläkin nurin    *



toimii se ku hakkaat reload nappia kokoajan..

----------


## Hösö

ihanaa!!11


kylie soi!!1 &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3

----------


## marco1

Uiddu, siinäpä pari, Kylli-täti ja Hösö..
 :Leveä hymy:  
50kg ja 35v++++  &&   100kg ja 20v

----------


## Hösö

mä en oo mikää 20v teini1!111   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


jätkä o vaa kade kyliestä   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

En kai noista +30v vieheistä ole kateellinen (varsinkaan kuvista). 20:sestä voisi ollakin, vai mitä sedät?
 :Vink:  


Hiphei, pakkanen laskee, vois harkita iskarin testausta tällä viikolla.

----------


## JukkaK

No joo oisha se kesäki iha makia...   :Sarkastinen:  

 

 

 :No huh!:  

 

niin.. 
tai sitte

 

huoh..
 :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

SKS Efi 500, jeah. Vanhat hyvät ajat! Kiitokset viel tosta skiiton (sahalaitakylki)  pelastusreissusta
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *Kiitokset viel tosta skiiton (sahalaitakylki)  pelastusreissusta*



Nou problem    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ja kovaa oli lumen ettiminen viime talavena!!  Kovvaa lumen etsintää viime talavena

----------


## Mechz

ystävät hyvät!
oliskiko tänään iltasella semmoiset pienet kurvailut?
ilma olisi hieman lauhempi..
samin kanssa ollan varmaan menossa..

----------


## Hösö

öö...vois kai ehkä mahollisesti kait sitä vissiin varmaan...

jos ei sit juhon kans mennä oukulle...     


kylie ois taas mtv:llä    [img]smile.gif[/img]  

aahh..on se niin ihana mature      :Cool:  


mikähä artulle o tullu ku teiniangsti o oikee päässy kantee...    :Leveä hymy:  

meikäki o vissii pillarilehtipannissa ku ei oo postimies tuonu sitä...    :Vihainen:    voisivat saatana pistää sen lehen tuleen toimituksesta 2vkoa aikasemmin tänne lappii...vituttaa...    :Vihainen:  

niijoo...make, sun korttis tuli...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

nopeemmin ku toi pillarilehti   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

pikkuhiliaa päästhän kairaan tulistelemaan  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Kaksi erilaista tyyliä tulla roppi alas kelekala     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

 

ja

----------


## Hösö

saas nähä tulleeko tosta kanada reissusta sittekää yhtää mittää...    :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

No, mikäs siinä mättää? Ei kait mikään kouluhomma?

----------


## staff

Ei taida joo tulla, nuo sm-kisat sotkee aika pahasti.

----------


## Hösö

ja vuokatti fr...

----------


## HemmoP

vitun jätkät    :Vihainen:   nyt jotain rotia hommaan, sen verta ootta hehkuttanu asiaa ettei kyl kannate sivuttaa tilaisuutta   :confused:  

ja sitäpaitti, muutenhan pääsen sanoon että "arvasin"    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jani, tuo oli aika lekendaarinen trippi. Meitin Raveki näyttää uuelta ja kiiltävältä   [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jätkän alla Tundra näytti lähinnä Mini-Z:lta

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> ja sitäpaitti, muutenhan pääsen sanoon että "arvasin"     *



 :Irvistys:   :Irvistys:

----------


## staff

Tästä on nyt leikki kaukana, turha itkeä ku puuro on maassa.

----------


## The Golden boy

Ja Sebuaki jänskätti toi suuri puotus.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

***** oha se jeti aika makia...ny ku son läjäsä...

jos meinaa ajjaa yli 38 rattaalla ni saa uusia keskiön   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

no helekatti!

----------


## JukkaK

Placebo    :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

käytiimpä ajelemasa oukula...   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Mechz

Hemmox,paljolla myisit sen titsku jousen viienteen elementtiini?

----------


## JukkaK

tiidsa, huntilla?

Kävästhimpa Raajärven hill-billy pikkujouluissa. On se erimeininki, kello siirty heti 30vuotta taaksepäin ja kiire unohtu sielä oluttuopin äärellä. Elämä on aika rentoa..

Paluumatkalla pongattiin joku tykinruoka, säilykepurkki. Pojat poseeraa..

 

 -Hemmo

----------


## Hösö

jeah!

oli kyllä pojilla pikkujoulut....puhetta riitti 6x6 volovosta 44" pokkrii asti...    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

oho, letkeää, kohta on pitkä viikonloppu  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ja Makekin pääsee Suomen Kanadaan hetkeksi lepäämään maailman turneen jälkeen.. Oisko sunnuntaina olutkaljan paikka?

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * oho, letkeää, kohta on pitkä viikonloppu   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Ja Makekin pääsee Suomen Kanadaan hetkeksi lepäämään maailman turneen jälkeen.. Oisko sunnuntaina olutkaljan paikka?*



no vois ollakki!   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Juopot!     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.kartvader.com/ent.html

huhhu, aika rebeli

----------


## HemmoP

hei jätkät! Tahottako kuulla vitun hyvän vitsin!?

Jetta meni katastuksesta läpi!!!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


Voi jee, aika onnenpäivät    :Leveä hymy:   Tulee muuten käytettyä tästä eteenpäinkin tossa paikassa, helvetin asiallinen meno!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hei jätkät! Tahottako kuulla vitun hyvän vitsin!?
> 
> Jetta meni katastuksesta läpi!!!      
> 
> *



vituut   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   kusetat kummiki   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

No ei sitä usko kukaan muukaan.. siksi piänki tota rekisteriotetta takataskussa jos tahon puottaa jonkun pöydän alle    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jneed

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> Tulee muuten käytettyä tästä eteenpäinkin tossa paikassa, helvetin asiallinen meno!*



Missä käytit? Alppilassako?

----------


## HemmoP

Siinä mikä on Sisu-liikkeen kans samassa tilassa, joko se on koskelaa tai niittyaroa vai mitälie. Kuitenki siinä.

Vaikutti kaikki työmiehet aika vajail..viksuilta insinööreiltä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Liraren

Hemmo, sehä on just se paikka mitä me sulle suositeltiin.

----------


## HemmoP

Jea, niin ajattelinkin kun sisälle kävelin   :Leveä hymy:   Tänks, helepotti aika perkeleesti!

Oulun riemunkirjava autokanta säilyy   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Nyt on kyllä sitten onnittelun paikka!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Kaikki lauantaina Karhuun juomaan hyvää olutta ja 
kuuntelemaan mukavaa musaa tiitzan ja harrin tahdittamana!

----------


## marco1

Torstaina pitänee mennä katsomaan viimeisiä metallihirviöitä Tivolin spektaakkeliin. 
_"Would you love a xc-ajokoira?"_
(vielä pitäisi saada joku aikuinen huoltajaksi)    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Marco1, näin se pitää...lippu jo hommattu.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Marco1, näin se pitää...lippu jo hommattu.*



ai lordi...!?!?


nii...vipillä pääsee ja marina huilaa...


varokaa pukinpolun alamäkeä...siinä voi mennä penkkaan jos ei oo varovainen     :Sarkastinen:   :Vihainen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]       :Vink:   :No huh!:   :Vihainen:   :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Hösö

meinaako tuo canna blossom et siellä poltellaan huume tuoteita?

ku canna o vähä niinq kannapis a.k.a. hasa,mari,mery,laatta,jointti,joonas,jene,marihuan  a...

ja blossom oo vähä niinq blossailla eli loossittaa eli vetää keuhkot,savut,hatsit jne...


 :Sarkastinen:  


ja mitä ihmettä on downtempoacidjazz?    :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh, terveiset ylläxhelthä!

Ajanu deepsnowta 30cm hangessa ja tykittäny 50km/h kaks päällä KELEKALLA! Koiravaljakolla huristellu jänkhällä ja kuunnellu bluussia jullissa ja juonu kaliaa, samalla vetäen nelivetoa naamaan!

Näin muuten rennoimman ihmisen, mitä timo on 19 vuojen aikana nähny. Hannu. Tyypillä on pororeki ajelu paikka metän keskellä, hannun ajokhaat, siitä hösönki pitäs ottaa mallia!

Huomenna alkaa palkallista työtä! Torstaina vasta pääsen englantilaisille selittään poroista ja neljän tuulen hatuista! "änd hier vi häv ön reindier, it is ä veri deinsorous animal!"

Jännittää, kuumottaa...

Torstaina joutuu ouluun takasi tuleen, mahan ajaa silmät kiinni sen "OULU" kyltin ohi, tulee vitutus!  onnekshi pääsee hetimiten takasi!

hösöä oottelemaan-&gt;

-Timoh

----------


## Hösö

timo, eikö ookki neliveto mailma paras kiekko...pomo soitti tännää et tulisin aikasemmin, mut ku o hampilääkäri ni ei natsaa...siispä tulen 13pv!

----------


## HemmoP

Timo, muista sitten hieman liiotella kaikkia asioita niille turismoille! Lunta sattaa 4metriä ja pakkasta on kesälläki -30. Lepposan möhkeetä hommaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  perkule, pitäskhän tehhä alanvaihos ja palata takas opashommiin. Paistelis makaroonia ja soittelis huuliharppua ylläksellä  :confused:  


Ouluun sato muute luntakin eilen! Ainakin 4cm lisää     :No huh!:   kohta O_o

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * perkule, pitäskhän tehhä alanvaihos ja palata takas opashommiin. Paistelis makaroonia ja soittelis huuliharppua ylläksellä   :confused:   
> 
> *



Ossaakko muka soittaa huuliharppua, minen usko!

----------


## HemmoP

en, mutta sama kait tuo ois opetella ku samalla syöttää pullanmuruja kuukkeleille ja kertoo shamaanitarinoita englantilaislapsille pienessä pöhönässä? 

  :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vimonen ilta Kanadalassa... Huomenna hönkästään Amsterdamiin, otataan henkoset ja hyökätään Helsinkiin elikkä hesaan. Niistä sunnuntain lappalaisoluthuuruiluista ei varmaan tuu mittään minun osalta, ku pölähän paikalle vasta maanantaina. Muuten hyvä mutta huono. Otamma sen agendaan ensi viikonloppuna?

Varmaan pitää ottaa tuo Haruno messiin, että voiaan laittaa kaikki Rollon suomenainootpyörät riviin ja tukehuttaa interveppi neljän mekapikselin valokuvilla hipopartseista.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Sound good?

----------


## staff

Meikä tulee kanssa, tää loska vja vesisade rupiaa riittämään kohta.

----------


## Hösö

heh!11

voitin lotossa...   :Leveä hymy:  


2 kertaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


KANADAAN!!!1   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Hienoa Hösö, osta sitte multa skiipåp pois ja aja vaikka jokkeen se niin saan uuden tilalle  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Kohta    :No huh!:  
 


on muuten hienoimpia kuvia *ever*
http://www.snowest.com/fusetalk/mess...hreadid=159684

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> Kohta     
> *



jep!!1

your flight booking is confirmed...mitä tuo meinaa?    :Sarkastinen:  


joku vancouver tms oli se paikka mihi tomi käski kirjotella...


btw: kairatiellä oli muutama aika vitun kiriä perse   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  mut oli siellä niitä saatanapalvojaviillänratneeniaukihyökkäysnorsuj  a...

----------


## Hösö

ei ihan tätä tasoa mut lähellä...    :No huh!:   :No huh!:  








 :No huh!:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]     :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

huah, tahtois aika perkeleesti jo Kilpisjärvelle    :No huh!:  

http://www.mountainmodmania.com/html/videos.htm

kattos toi mmm II traileri    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Torstaina baarihommiin, huh huh jo ennakkoon.
Ehkä monsterispektaakkeli on sen väärti...

Eilen kävin ajamassakin, kyllä Push -tuunaus oli hintansa väärti.

----------


## Hösö

olipahan muute aika vitun hyvä keikka    :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


pitäsköhä sitä huomena ouluu...      :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Oli kyllä aikamoinen lavashow ja maskeeraukset pojilla!   :No huh!:     [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## pyynö

ei saatana kuukauden vesilasku vaatimattomasti 39 euroa! joutuu vararikkoon tuommosesta riistosta. 13 euroa kuutio hehe!!!    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

Vähän veikkaan että Hast on viritelly lumitykin sinne takapihalle? Ootko käyny tsekkaa, ei se missään vuorilla oo laskemassa ku talon katolta vauhtia ja flipillä naapurin parkkikselle!?

----------


## Hösö

ei *****?!     :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


tuolla rahalla ostaa 1km vesiletkua ja pumpun...kemijokkee reikä ja letku ikkunasta sissää ja pumppuu raksuttammaan...    [img]smile.gif[/img]  


nim. aina vitu hyviä mekavinkkejä!    [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Huh, hösö tais justiin varata majotuksen jostai kanadasta...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> * Huh, hösö tais justiin varata majotuksen jostai kanadasta...*



itteasissa 2 majotusta ja auton...

eli kaikki *PITÄS* olla kunnossa   :Leveä hymy:   :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:  


vois alakaa laskeen päiviä...    :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

millon se magee tulee tänne? koska hösö lähetää hurule?

meikä täsä aatteli notta vois lähtijä tuonne mageen vaimokkeen nuapurimuaha. siis sinne alaskha. kovasti oon jo katellu töitä. siellä tosin pitäs olla iso pyssy ja iso vuorikelekka..

----------


## JukkaK

mage tulllee kait maanantaina.. oisko sit shanghai keikka? Tai siis jos vaimoltas pääset   :Leveä hymy:  

Lähtispä tonne

----------


## JukkaK

Saatana, sato lunta ainakin 20cm    :No huh!:   Voispa lähtiä käväseen Köyryllä mutkin jos kohta sinne pääsis jo ajaan kelekalla rallia    :No huh!:     [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> * mage tulllee kait maanantaina.. oisko sit shanghai keikka? Tai siis jos vaimoltas pääset    
> 
> *



joo kyllä se passaa

voi olla että meen tekkee raksahommia mutta eiköhä sitä voi lähtee. eipä se eukko oo vielä menoja rajottanu... laiskuus senki eestä.

----------


## Hösö

käytiimpä lapskaa oukun rata auki...oha tuo talavidöhö aika makiaa hommaa!   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

taas oltii oukulla...

----------


## Mechz

olipa kyllä hauska harrastaa hissipyöräilyä..   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

tulleehan se tiitsa ens vkloppuna leville?  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Moi

Haetaan tyttökaverin kanssa kämppää keskustan läheisyydestä. Osaako äijjät sanoa millaisia paikkoja on Ounasrinne ja Syväsenvaara? Ovatko rauhallista asuinaluetta vai eivät?

----------


## JukkaK

Syväseen vaan.. Se ghettokerrostaloalue on ihan jees, ei oo nekruja ja mustalaisia joka nurkissa pyörimässä..pelkkiä perussuomalaisia junttijuoppoja  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

jees murmansk ja syväsen korpitien slummi o ihan hyvää aluetta. sinne vaa.

joko se magee on pian täälä??

----------


## Hösö

meka tullee vissii ti tai ke!?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

sivuluisu pitää mielen virkeänä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No jo sillä Jarnovitskilla on ikävä.   :Leveä hymy:   Kyllä mie tuun kohta! Tiistai tai keskiviikko, riippuu mille päivälle Keravan gänstä saa valeheltua sairaslomat.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tullaan Nissanilla.

Vanha puhelinnumero on jälleen käytössä!

Piämmä sitten ensi sijassa jonkun diashöyn aiheena "Kuinka valloitin Kanadalan - tulin, näin, ja otin joka patsaasta kuvan - Kanadan kuuluisimmat museot ja muistomerkit - 21000 km samoilla silmillä."

----------


## HemmoP

nice riding,eh   :Leveä hymy:  


 

Vihtu ko satelee hyvin lunta! Kohta on talavi    :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

Onko toi se uus Ruottin armeijan ponkaama sukellusvene-Nasu?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Sais tänne äkäslompoloonki sataa lunta saatana, nyt oli tullu hurjat 5cm yön aikana!

Hävettää vetää eurooppalaisia reessä kelekalla, ku 40% reitistä on mullalla! 
Sain hurjat traumatki tässä ys päivä, olin hotellilla keräilemässä haalareita ja muuta krääsää turisteilta, niin 5 englantilaisen naperon lauma tulee tän tontun ympärille ja alkaa kyseleen hurjia ja lauleleen jotain pilkkaavia loruja! Varmaan tunnin härnäs meikäläistä, olin murtunutta tonttua.

Ainii, vettiin kelekalla nopeus ennätykseniki! Suoralla/tasasella ladulla= 60km/h
Metässä, röykkysellä polulla, reki perässä= 40km/h
***** SE KELEKKA HUUSI!!!½"!!1! porotki käänty ihimetteleen!

Lähtis paistaan spydäriä+pirusti sipulia+kananmuna! NAM! 
...viien jäläkeen vasta töitä...

-Tonttu-Timo

----------


## RideOrDie

Hemmo oot vissiin ollu Kilpisellä ajamassa? Himottas  vähän lähteä ens keväänä sinne mut mietiskelen vaan että millaisellahan budjetilla siellä pärjäis sen vajaan viikon ajan?

----------


## jaakoppi74

kuulostaa olevan letkeä meno pohjoses näin joulun 
alla.
pääseekö äijät tienaa oravannahkoja ku on kuulemma tulos ennätys määrä charttereita sinne päin tänä jouluna....???

----------


## tv.

emmie nuista sartterilennoista välitä mutta tulis se joulupukki jo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu u, törkeetä kiirettä pitää...
Vielä ois 2 settiä jälellä, eli about 1,5h. Jullillaki kävin yhen ison kaljan huitaseen aikasemmin ja syöny koko illan ranskanleipä+sipuli+JOULUmeetwursti+kurkku+juusto -leipiä, mahtaa uni tulla suhkot kivuttomasti!

Mikäs tässä, viheltelen yksikseni täällä ja ripustelen pyykkejä kuivumaan...

-T

----------


## Hösö

jaska, no jotain pientä varmaa pääsee taskupohojalle kertyy...rollossa kai nuo enimmäksee, siis sartterit  huruttaa...ylläs o vähä rauhallisempi   :Leveä hymy:   kait? ehkä?   :Leveä hymy:  


timppa...jätkällä herkulliset evväät sielä....pitäskö joku pv ylläxellä vääntää kanatortillat? hä?    :No huh!:     [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kahtoo nyt mitä täällä keksii!

Alkaa saatana pikku hiljaa tylsyys tulemaan!
jos seuraavan koneellisen aikana pötkötelis saunanlattialla(lattialämmitys!) ½ tunnin "päiväunet"... ...jospa sitä herätyskelloon heräis sitten...

-t

----------


## HemmoP

Joka jouluhan niitä sarttereita tulee ennätysmäärä  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Lapin Safareilla oli ainakin minuuttiaikataulu parhaimpaan aikaan ja töitä pääsi tekeen vaikka ympäri kellon.. Kannattee harkita tota uraa, tosi möhkeetä!


 Kuopijonnjannu-&gt; Mihin aikaan oot menossa, millä porukalla jne..? Hommaa asuntoauto ja mene sillä! Säästää heti rajoitetuista majoituspaikoista satasia. Ja jos meet mökkimajotuksella, ala jo nyt varaileen kämppää sieltä! Menee varmaan puoli vuotta aiemmin kaikki..

Budjettina riittää 500-1000, riippuen kuinka paljon pärsää olutta iltasin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## RideOrDie

Ajateltiin parin kaverin kanssa änkäytyä Zone-c:n kilpisreissulle. Jos sinne vaan voi lähteä mukaan, ettei se ole mikään inside-porukan rälläysreissu. On kuitenkin parempi lähteä semmosessa porukassa jotka on siellä ennenkin käyneet.
Muuten jää kaikki hyvät paikat ajamatta.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

rai rai...

Timo tonttu nakitettiin pyykkäys vuoroon, reilu 200 commandoa, kaulahuivia, villasukkaparia pyykättävänä tässä...  Vielä on about 3-4 koneellista jälellä (1 koneellinen vie aikaa ~40min)

Aamulla aikasi viemään 37 turistia koiravaljakoille, voi huome iltana uni tulla aikasi!

...positiivisena plussana, saan palkkaa tästä, ja vieläpä ilta/yö lisillä!

-TT

----------


## Hösö

huh   :Leveä hymy:   jätkällä letkiät hommat!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Masai

> Originally posted by RideOrDie:
> * Ajateltiin parin kaverin kanssa änkäytyä Zone-c:n kilpisreissulle. Jos sinne vaan voi lähteä mukaan, ettei se ole mikään inside-porukan rälläysreissu. On kuitenkin parempi lähteä semmosessa porukassa jotka on siellä ennenkin käyneet.
> Muuten jää kaikki hyvät paikat ajamatta.*



Tuollaiset jos on aikee niin kipin kapin ottamaan minuun yhteyttä. Tässä pitää hieman tietää että kuinka paljon sitä porukkaa on lähdössä meidän reissuun.

----------


## HemmoP

niimp on Ride and Die! Oppaan kanssa kun käypi kerran katteleen paikat, osaa sit sen jälkeen itekkin suunnistaa pelipaikoille  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ylläreitä voi kyllä olla matkalla, maltti on valttia..

Reittiajot kannattee sitten unohtaa sinne kotipaikkakunnalle, omia polkuja vaan Ruotsin puolelle  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

joo'o...haroki o melekee kasassa...make ei unohtanu onnexi iha kaikkia osia jonnekki tszadii...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Unohtiko!? Oikeesti    :Leveä hymy:    olipa yllätys     :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:  



[ 10.12.2004, 11:26: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

no ei sillä jääny kö jottain rengasta ja ketjua...just semmosia mitä ei pyörässä tarvi kovin palijoa...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## tv.

:No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Timo raportoi jänkhältä:

Huh, törkiän mahtava vapaa päivä tänään ollu!

Kaisan kanssa rinteisiin, päivä siellä laskemista ja sitte hotelli Saagaan seisovan pöyän antimiin syömään! Härkää juustokastikkeessa, lohta, maustettuja lohkoperunoita, katkarapusalaattia, tuorewtta leipää, suklaaherkkuja jälkkäriksi jne.

Auto millä oltiin liikkeessä oli ihan jotain muuta. Kämppiksen joku pirkuleen vanaha corolla. Kuskin puoleinen ikkuna tipahti kesken matkan sukkana pohjaan, kiinnitettii ilmastointiteipillä oveen kiinni se lasi, hyvä tuli! Takajouset siitä on jäässä, koivuhalakoki joustais enemmän, ratti osottaa iha mihi sattuu, ku suoraa ajelee jne jne.
Kimmon jettaki näyttää timantilta sen hiekotushiekan vieressä!

Huomenna taas töihi, varmaan kelekalla ajelua, lumisotaa penskojen kanssa, tonttupuvussa häröilyä... 

Lappi on tosi jees!

ja paluu arkeen, pitäs pyykit pestä! HUH! varmaan laitan vahingossa villasukat 120asteeseen ja muut johonki astianpesukoneeseen. saa nähä mitä tulee.

-Teknopiiri-Timo

----------


## Ville

Hei, piipaha täällä ku kerkiät tonttuilemasta!

----------


## HemmoP

Kiitos Timo raportista, piristi elämää aika vitusti! Terveisiä oulusta ja tervetuloa kun tulet kotiin sieltä paratiisistä..meillä on tiet suolattu ja loskassa ja kaikki päin helvettiä! 


mutta tosa kuukauden päästä on jo paremmat oltavat   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

 
 

http://www.sledrevelstoke.com/ 

huhhu    :No huh!:

----------


## Masai

Oltiin tuolla ajeleen

----------


## MadDog

kimmole terkkuja!

käythi paistelee makkaraa kuninkhan laavula.. ympäristöystävällisesti olin liikkeellä jalkasin.

----------


## HemmoP

noniin, siistiä

the end

----------


## The Golden boy

Sammaa rattaa    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Nimenomaan Janssoni! Pistähän Sebulle kelkka-anomus vetään tonne uuen vuojen korville niin lähdetään etsiin lunta  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Nyt on niin aikuinen olo että... asuntolaina on nyt sitten tosiasia. Hui!

----------


## HemmoP

huh, mistäpäin ostit?! Omakotitalo vaikö joku luukku?

Meleko kreiziä    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Paritustalo tuolta maaseudulta... nuorisoseuran talolle ei ole kummoinenkaan matka körryytellä rattorilla ja kauppa-auto käy ainaski joka toinen viikko.
Pirtin hirsien salvominen on vielä kesken mutta eiköhän sitä toukokuun alussa olla muutettu.

----------


## HemmoP

Nonni, toivottavasti sattuu kiva naapuri   :Leveä hymy:   Mistäpäin maakuntaa? Joko muutit paremmalle puolelle, niinku east sidelle  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

voi saatana, ihan vitun liian siistiä   :Irvistys:  
 
 

http://www.snowest.com/fusetalk/mess...hreadid=163511

----------


## The Golden boy

Pongaa tutut kuvasta!

----------


## The Golden boy

ja lissää

----------


## tv.

edit

perun puheeni

----------


## MadDog

no toi kisuli on ainaki nätti... tuttu ei kuitenkaa.. valitettavasti

----------


## Ville

Ostappa hösö tommonen stemmi! 230g     :Leveä hymy:    kaikki hoituu yhellä pultilla!

----------


## JukkaK

huh olipa nelostiellä napsun jälkeen vähä häppeninkiä    :No huh!:  

Ensi meni haanpään joku pensarekka nurin ja sitte perään vielä venäläinen kalarekka jonot oli varmaan napsulta kaupunkiin... Ei menny ku 1 tunti ja 45min ku käytiin olkkajärvellä kääntymässä    [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

Jihuu, scootti kausi lähetny täysillä liikkeelle!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

huh..ylläx on taas ylläx...  [img]redface.gif[/img]  

kattelimma illalla timpan kanssa jippiä jullissa...on tuo xtrim sport zänel aika jees...tuli moporossiaki...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## tv.

Melekonen ilima ulukona. Mielenkiinnolla odotan että tulee pakkanen   [img]smile.gif[/img]     :No huh!:   Pääsee luistimilla liikkumaan joka paikassa.

----------


## Hösö

eilen sato vettä...nyt sataa räntää...lunta tuli yöllä vissii 5-10cm...

paska keli...    :Vihainen:  


vapaapäivä...jos vaikka irkkais kokopäivän....   [img]redface.gif[/img] 


nii joo...ville...tuo stemmi on painava...vaikka oiski vaa yhenpultin kiinnitys...   :Leveä hymy:  

ja onnitelut ländätyistä päkvlipeistä...   :No huh!:

----------


## Ville

jukallahan oli eilen meno päällä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kimmo ookko sie käyny tuolla link teamin sivuilla haukumassa miroa Juntiksi??

----------


## Mechz

elkää penikat riehuko!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Juhani, en todellakaan    :Leveä hymy:   Kuka ees on Miro ja mikä vitun linktiimi?

-Hemmo

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

5 päivää vielä     :No huh!:       [img]smile.gif[/img] 
Mitähän pukki tuo   :confused:

----------


## Ville

mmmmmmmmmm.....toivottavasti pukki tois tämän!!

----------


## Hösö

pukki tuo mittää mulle kumminkaa...   :Irvistys:  


mut iha sama...mie oo kohta kanadassa ja täällä sataa lunta ihanhomona!!1111 tuota valkosta on tullu yön aikan 10-15cm ja kokoajan tullee lissää...


sliidniix kelit kohta!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

meitsi toivoo maailmaan rauhaa ja metrin puuteria.. tai sais ees sen puuterin niin olisin tyytyväinen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Mä voin ostaa sulle puuterisiveltimen   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Etkö raski omistas antaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

En, non herkälle hipiälle tarkotettuja!   :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

ainiin, raavaat miehethän käyttää teräsharjaa ja glasurittia..

----------


## The Golden boy

Mä luulin, että sä käytät Pata-Pataa, kun siinä on se vaahto-ominaisuus sisään rakennettuna. Sähän ajat sillä samalla vaahdolla parranki?

----------


## HemmoP

Ruohonleikkuri ei mitään vaahtoja kaipaa.. Sun poskista päätellen ajat parran vähintään 60000 vesihiomapaperilla?

----------


## The Golden boy

Väärin! Mä käyn hiukkaskiihdytyslaitteessa kerran päivässä. Yksittäisten orvaskedenlävistäjien poisto ilman asianmukaista menetelmää rasittaa orvaskedelävistäjien ympärillä sijaitsevaa lokaatiota liikaa. Hiukkaskiihdytyksessä kaikki 7 ja puoli karvaani poistetaan hellästi juuresta katkaisten.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oon kyllä kateellinen sulle! Siloposkia on ilo taputella pontikkapannun ääressä, ei tuu reikiä rystysiin 


Pojille oli sadellu pari senttiä uutta luntakin    :No huh!:  
http://www.snowest.com/fusetalk/atta...2E%20011%2Ejpg

----------


## The Golden boy

Jätkät oli ettimässä lunta. Sitten yhtäkkiä lumi yllätti kelkkailijat ja he jäivät lumen vangeiksi. Etteivät vaan olis jotain etelän variksia?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

Tuli muuten lunta! Kohta on ainaki puol metriä!!

----------


## HemmoP

lekendaarista


http://www.mountainfithoods.com/Order_Direct.php

oho, pimp my ride  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

ooksie pimpannu summitin?   :No huh!:    [img]smile.gif[/img] 


mie haluan 9-5 varmari saapin...ruottissa ois halapoja   :Cool:

----------


## The Golden boy

Hemmo on tilannu summittiin überkapiat sukset, pehmusteettoman penkin ja tutkassa näkymättömän huudin.    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Kohta tulee korotettu perä ja lexus-takavalot  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Pitäs olla Shellin pihan kaunein tuningi!

----------


## The Golden boy

ja kaikkis rattaat bling bling!!

----------


## HemmoP

keviästi, enemmän ku sun siloposket!

viel kun sais tän moottorin käyntiin niin ois kaikki hyvin..

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei ()/&(¤"%/"!! Jätkä o vaihtanu Yammuun. Melekein sama kuin oisit vaihtanu Mesestä Saappiin!    :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

***** toi on hieno     :Cool:   :No huh!:   :Vink:         [img]tongue.gif[/img]  



 
huoh...lääh..Saab 9-5 3.0 TURBO V6 VECTOR FARM TIPTRONIC....tarviiko muuta sanoa...    :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no ei.. ja parempi kun et ois ees tuota sanonut

----------


## The Golden boy

...heh joku farmiauto...

----------


## marco1

Noissa on vähän hämyjä ratkaisuja:
http://www.saabclub.fi/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=14
Sieltäpä vaanimaan ko. alan megavinkkejä.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tolokuton paska koko saappi     :No huh!:  


Mut eipäkaitsiinä, vitun lepposaa joulua kaikille   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Jep jep, kullekin joulut ansionsa mukaan... 
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jeah!!!1 hyvät joulut vain kaikille....vajaa 10h ja pääsee kruisaan rolloa kohti!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


täällä on tullut lunta ihan homona!!11 siis varmasti 15cm taas! vitun lepposaa!   :No huh!:   :Vink:     [img]smile.gif[/img]     :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

älä puhu hösö kakkaa, vähintään 20cm yöllä sato lunta, pyryttämällä! Jouluaaton jälkeen vois lähtä katteleen offareitta tuntureihin, LUNTA on säkällä tarpeeksi!
Eile illalla meni puol yhteen toista ku testailtiin skimbattia tossa parkkipaikalla, oli aika villi vekotin 22m/s tuulessa! Meinas 2:hellaki miehelle olla tiukkaa pitää se purje aisoissa. huh.

Vapaa päivää kyll oottelen, pääsis laskeen, kelkkaileen ja tellutki saan lainaan yheltä tyypiltä, huh. Tänään jaeltiin reilulle sadalle ranskalaiselle kamppeita! Siinä on guzzi ja arman muotitietoset puudelit ihmeissään, ku niille lyödään käteen pilkkihaalarit+hirviät kengät+lumikengän kokoset hanskat ja joku vitun ruma commando pipo! Meinas olla vähän huvittavaa jaella niille tavaroita, varsinki ku ne raukat puhuuu paskemmin englantia mitä minä! Eikä siinä vielä kaikki, niitten 100 patongin juoukossa oli 1 ihan tajuttoman nätti tyttö! HUH HUH, käänty taskut vääripäin ku sen näin! Jotain aivan muuta, meinasin toyota LAND CRUISER:illa ajaa poro tokan päälle ku takasi ajelin, oli niin ajatukset muualla, kuvaakaa en sitten kehannu siitä ottaa...

Tiivistettynä fiilikset:
Vituttaa tulla ouluun, vielä enemmän lähtä armejaan 10. päivä. Just ku lunta tulee perkeleesti ja alkaa hommat luistaan kunnolla, eikä millää jaksias lähtä etelään takasi... ...***** jonnekki halliin, vesisateeseen ja räntään. PERKELE!

-Teknotonttu-Timo

----------


## Ville

kuuset tanassa, kulkuset kilisten hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## Mechz

Hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## tv.



----------


## Mechz

juuvain...taas on tullu kinkkua syötyä..
saitteko paljon lahjoja?

huh

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh, voi jeepeli ku on maha täynnä!

Timon joulu, safarioppaan tyyliin:

Seittemältä ylös kohti toista puolta tunturia, eli ylläsjärveä. Sinne päästyä vaihan kahteen KELEKKAAN hihnat ja tankkaan jerrykanisterista, tuulee järven laialla niin pirusti että löpö meinaa lentää kaverin naamalle. Nauratti. Sitten lähen rinteitten viereen laitteleen Kaisan kanssa 30 luimikenkää kävelyvalamiiksi ja haetaan 30 ranskalaista hotellin aulasta kenkäileen. Kengät jalakhaan ja jängälle teposteleen, 2 tunnin lenkki ja takasi. Ranskalaiset tyytyväisiä ja ittiäki hymyilyttää. ½ tuntia taukoa, ja 2 tunnin lumikenkä safari uuelle ranakalais joukkiolle. Tyypit on tyytyväisiä ja pakataan kamat autoon ja lähetään ajeleen äkäslompolon puolelle. Kaisa halus rattiin, ajetaan 300m, se saa auton kiinni hankeen... ...saadaan auto pois työntämällä. Päästään 6km, kaisa väistää poroja ja vastaan tulevaa autoa, nohevasti lumipenkkaan, auto 90asteen kulumaan ja ½:eksi tielle ja penkalle. Vastaan tulee ystävällisiä lappalaisia, ja kymmenenminutin päästä joku onki jo rattorin kanssa vetämässä autoa poies! Mukavia ihimisiä, hyvät joulut toivotellaan ja lähetään nolostuneena poies. Mie ajan loppu matkan. Päck tu the safari haus; pääsen rälläämään 70km/h (ENARI) kelkkoja 500m päähän, menee ½ tuntia, kivaa! Käyn merkkaan vaja 10 tuntia töitä ylös ja lähen sohfalle rötväämään tunniksi. Sitten on törkiän iso joulu ruoka (viimeksi söin aamulla muroja kupillisen, aikaa kulunu about 14 tuntia). Maha täynnä, avataan firman antamat lahjat, saan 2 pakettia kondoomeja ja heijastimen. Ja kyll, nuo on ainuat joululahjat mitä oon saanu! 

Nyt tylsistyneenä kirjottelen romaanit tänne ja kohta lähen nukkumaan. Huomenna laskemaan, TOIVOTTAVASTI jo hieman putskua (tänäänki satanu varmaan 15cm lunta, YLI ½ metriä kevyesti jo hankea) aamu päiväksi, iltapäivästä 22 ranskalaista timolla yksin vastuulla husky tarhalla! huh. Ylihuomisen vapaapäivän pyhitän telemarkin opetteluun, saan kamat lainaan yheltä oudolta tyypiltä naapuritalossa. Makiaa ja rentua.

Timo kuittaa, kiitos.

-T

----------


## Hösö

timo!!11 kuulostaa hyvältä tuo jätkän meno!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


mulla on seuraavat vapaat kai ensvuonna...   [img]redface.gif[/img] 

pukki kävi, lahjat tuli ja maha o täynä kinkkua ja ruokaryyppyjä!


voiski alakaa uppaileen tuoreimmat kuvat pyörästä nettiin...  [img]smile.gif[/img]     :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

saatana mikä jouluaatto! Kaikki alako jo 23.12 kun kaiveltiin tompan kaverin ooppelia kinoksesta.. Lunta tuli ihan vitusti mutta kaikilla oli t-paita ja tonttulakki! vinossa!

Nähtiin kaks kolaria, vitunmoista lumisadetta, elämänsä päätänyt poro, ketun jäläkiä, "kesä"mökkimme lumihankien keskellä, vitun hilianen Sodankylän raitti.. 

Mutta kaiken huippu oli Torvisen kylällä nähty JOULUPUKKI! Joulupukki ajaa valkoisella Opel Kadetilla, rappaa laseja keltakärkisellä lasinpyyhkijäharjaskrapakompleksilla! 

Lunta satoi ainakin 50cm, ainakin se tuntui siltä.. huhhuh, mökkitie oli aurattu eilen, ja nyt jo jäätiin melkein kiinni (mun loistavien ralliajotaitojen ansiosta ei jääty) 

Lahjaksi saadut kalsarit konttiin ja Luosthon kautta takas rolloon. Kello pual kolme yöllä saatiin kelekkaremontti kasaan ja Summitti rämähti tulille! Jumalauta, huomenna pääsee jo kiimalammele katteleen poroja ja maisemia.. Kohtuu elämää, 100-0!


 -Jouluhenmo

----------


## JukkaK

Kävästhimpä tosa vaaroja kiertelhen..perkelen letkeetä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 

 

 

 

 

 


-JoulupäiväHenmo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Rovaniemessäki näköjään lunta jo! kivan näköstä kieltämättä!

Ranskalaisten kanssa meni tosi hyvin husky farmilla. 22 naamaa hymyili ja porukka tykkäs! Sain parista koirasta tosi hyviä kavereita, ei meinannu päästää irti ku oli lähön aika, tarras käpälillä jalasta kiinni. Toisella oli toinen silmä ruskia ja toinen sininen. Vähän niinku piirretyissä.

Nakki napsahti timolle täksi illaksi, ihanaa pyykinpesua yömyöhään asti. Mutta 14e/tunti palkalla pesee pyykkiä ihan mielellään... ...vielä 7-8koneellista jälellä... hmmm, arvioitu nukkumaan meno aika klo. 03.46
Huomenna aamusta kaverin ihanaan takajousittamattomaaan autoon, kuulemma pitää lisätä kytkin/jarru/pissa nesteitä, tankata ja lisätä öljyä, ja sen jälkeen ylläsjärvenpuolelle tellukamat kyydissä kahtasataa! Päivän rinteessä, puolenpäivän aikaan saan nais-laskuseuraa kaisasta, illasta hotelli saagaan syömään puoleen hintaan seisovasta pöyästä ja jos vielä kovin lomailuttaa, niin jään köllöttelemään saagan porealtaisiin loppu illaksi! Illalla onki tälläpuolella tiedossa tonttu kaljottelut, tonttu tyyliin, tonttubaarissa. Hyvä vapaapäivä tulossa. Lappii/ylläs rulettaa, eikä täältä saatana tekeminen lopu. 
Uskomatonta, vielä pitäs kelkkaki vuokrata ja lähtä ajeleen omaan tahtiin ja käyä koluaan 7 tunturin offarit, olla yötä aakennuksella ja ja ja.......

-JouluTunnusmusiikki-Timo

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

hankkikaapa pojjaat Juha Vuorisen kirja Tuupovaaran Tuijottaja ja lukekaa sieltä ensimmäinen tarina, Ivalolainen Vittuilurinki   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

jumalauta et oli hyvä stoori   :Leveä hymy:  

huomenna EHKÄ vapaapäivä! ja timon kanssa EHKÄ kelekkaileen...veetää käppejä ja deepthroatsnowta  [img]smile.gif[/img]   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Meitsi on lukenu sen   :Leveä hymy:   Jumalauta että on hyvä, vois lähtettää ton kirjan jollekkin lahjaksi   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

"jollekkin..."   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Tänään oli hurja safari! Ainaki 6 kelkkaa jäi kiinni ja ys sai kaajettua tasasella kelekan, vaikka vauhtia oli max 25km/h. Turistit ne osaa.  Sitten pyäshyttiin yhen jängän laithaan, niin vejettiin vähän deepsnowta!, makiaa ku lunta tulloo keulan yli naamalle, oliha se hianoa.

Huomenna töitä, alkaen 6.00, loppuu joskus illalla. Eli hösö, meijän kelkallamuonioon -reisssu jää.

30.12 timo lähtee päk tu the oulu   :Irvistys:   , tarkotuksena nukkua 1 yö tasamaalla, hakia seuraavana aamuna kaupasta tellu monot ja sitteet ja sitte näyttää persettä oululle ja lähtä viikon tripille mökille, rukalle ja rovaniemelle audilla.

Kaikki hyvä loppuu aikanaan   :Irvistys:   ***** varmana tuun takasi joskus tänne.

-Tekniikka-Timo

----------


## Hösö

joo ei sit kelekkailtu... :/


pitäs kamera löytää....

----------


## JukkaK

...yllättäen ei   :Leveä hymy:  


*****, huomenna kasaan vitun möhkeet pumput skiipoppiin! Voi saatana että tuli hienot!!!!! Eteen 4cm pitemmät kun vakiot, lisäsäiliöt ja kaikki    :No huh!:   Etupukkiin tuli semmonen custom foxi ettei ikinä,varsi oli n.1cm kierossa ja oiottiin prässissä se, sit tero nakkas simmit silmät kiinni selän takana noin niinku suunnilleen.. Ainaki ku tasajalakaa hyppi päällä se tuntu toimivalta   :Leveä hymy:  

Ja voi saatana, Norvan takana oli tullu lunta niin paljon ettei kuulemma meän edellisiä jäläkiä ees näkyny!! *****, eipä vähän siistiä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by JukkaK:
> *  Ainaki ku tasajalakaa hyppi päällä se tuntu toimivalta    
> 
> *



hösön ois pitäny olla punppailemasa ni tietäs toimiiko.. sehän se punppailun kuningas on   :Vink:  

uusijavuosija pojjiille täsä samala..

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> * 
> 
> 
>  ...***** jonnekki halliin, vesisateeseen ja räntään. PERKELE!
> 
> -Teknotonttu-Timo*



otan osaa.. kesän asuin siellä. takasin en ihan heti lähtis. kylille on ihan turha tsiksejä lähtee kahtelee   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  
tähän ei voi muuta sanoo ku HAJOO AAMUIHIS!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo katoppa annappa ku mie tesmaa ne sinu uuet punput ni nähhää onko niistä mihinkää...


on muuten tuore voisilmäpulla aika hyvvää...   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

Heti Hösö, siehän oot unelmissas ajanutkin joskus kelekalla   :Leveä hymy:   Oisit varmaan ekalla suoralla jo puun kylessä.

 Huh, jännittää montakohan pulttia on löysällä ko iltasella saapi ton roton hallista pihalle    :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Viimone ilta ylläxellä ja äkäslompolon hurjassa metropolissa! Eilen tuli tosiaan tuneja tehtyä about 15,8h. Meinas nälkä olla illalla, ku aamupalalla+iltapäivä leivällä piti selvitä koko päivä! Mega safarilla (22 kelkkaa ja 36 ranskalaista) oli ihan kivaa, 1 onnistu ajaan puuhun jotenki ihan kummasti ja jotkut ajo muuten vaan kummasti. Ne ei voi tajuta, kun kelkka kallistuu oikialle, niin pitäs vasemmalle nojata... ...he nojjaavat samaan suuntaan, sai koko ajan jännätä, millonne kaataa kelekan jängälle. Sitten saatana idiootit; kun ne päättää vähän kokeilla ajoa reitin ulkopuolella, vejetään putskulle 15km/h vauhista, ku niillä vauhti hijastuu entisestään, niin lyövät perkele kaasun täysille, ei uppoa perä onneksi syvällekkään, ei. ...Ja ranskalaisethan ei ala kelkkoja repimään hangesta irti, ei ees saatana auta, vaikka huomaa että apua tarttis. 

Ennen ku samainen safari alako, niin timo veti veen päällä!!! ,siis ku ajettiin järvhen jäällä, niin lauhat kelit oli ajanu vettä jään pinnalle, ja veen päällä 20cm lunta! Jännitti vähän, että nytkö jäähään kiinni tähän sohojoon saatana, kengäthän siinä kastuis! Ja mie tiinä kohta kelkkojen anatomiasta enemmän ku kimmo ja hösö yhteesä! Lisäsin ÖLJYÄ about 20 kelkkaan ja seurasin sivusta hihnan vaihtoa! Tietääkö kimmo, mikä on variaattorin levittäjä?     [img]tongue.gif[/img]    

Tänään oli vitun mahtava lumikenkä safari. 40 ranskalaista piti viiä mehtään kenkäileen, ***** mitä spedeilyä se on nuin isolla massalla. Ja päivän lopuksi kävin nelivedon syömässä, niin hösön pentele teki niin ison (ja pirun maukkaan) pizan, että en jaksanu syyä kokonaan! Hävetti jättää lautaselle semmonen 12cm*11cm nokare smetana+leipäjuusto+savuporo+savulohi kokkisotaa!

Huomenna päivä rinteessä, telemarkkia vääntämässä, ja illasta ouluun.

-Timo kuittaa ylläs päiväkirjan, nitojalla silmien väliin ja kalapuikkoja pakaroiden väliin! heps.

----------


## JukkaK

Voisaatrana! Skiido pelas sittenkgi, huomenna testit jatkuu.. ***** että on möhkiä ajjaa vastapattiin ku kerranki on iskarit   :No huh!:

----------


## Masai

Tulee se talvi tännekkin

----------


## JukkaK

Doniin, letkiää  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Hyvvää uuttavuotta kaikille!!1


Käytiin tänään tarkastaan poroportit, perkule kön oli hieno taivas  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

Oltiimpa taas porometässä!

 
 



 

 Möhkeetä   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

hyvät uuetvuojet vaa kaikille!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


olipa aika päivä eilen...   :Vihainen:     [img]redface.gif[/img]     :Irvistys:   :No huh!:  


noni, pojat taas kelekkaillu? mikä o lumitilanne? täällä sitä tippuu kokoaja lissää...vissii jo kohta ollaa 70ceeämmässä...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


ainii, pomo tarjoaa virkistyspäiväksi kelekkasafaria ja juomaa! möhkiää...vois käyä vähä vetää deepsnowta tuolla äxplorer 400:lla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Karuja aamuja ollu ennenki, mutta tänä aamuna junan yläpetillä tuntu, että ois heränny poikkeuksellisen ruman möhkäleen vierestä... Loskapaskapääkaupunkiseuvun! Harmaampaa täällä on ku  ikinä intissä, tiet on kaljamalla ja alikulukutunneleissa on viinanhajusia poikia.

Mut mikäs tässä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Joululoma oli aika letkiä. Kävästiin Terbmisjärvellä Käsivarressa ennen joulua hihteleen joku päivä. Erityisesti jäi mieleen se vuojen kovin myrsky just sinä päivänä ku piti lykhiä avotunturissa 15 km autolle.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Takasivusta se onneks puhalteli. Niin kovaa se blosas, että vastatuuleen ei pystyny ees kunnolla piereen! Siis jos ei ollu harjotellu. Terbmisjärven kämpällä oli joulutunnelmat kohillaan, ku tehtiin perinteiset riisipuurot ja luumudiisselit jouluaatonaatonaatonaattona. Ekalla lusikallisella tuli se manteli.

Boxxusta lähti maalit! Härö-Petteri Punakuono on nyt omaa sukua Kiillotettumakneesiumi.

Huomenna alkaa sitten dippatyön vääntö.   :No huh!:

----------


## JukkaK

niinkus näkyy,kaikki hyvä loppuu aikanaan ja on lähettävä takas etelämmaille täältä pohjolasta     :Irvistys:    Arki kutsuu..

Tänään oli möhkeistäkin möhkein päivä.. talvi on onneksi menossa oikeeseen suuntaan! Nytkin sataa lunta ja on pientä pakkasta ilimassa..

 
 
 
 



 -LomatlusittuarkikutsuuHemmo

----------


## tv.

Erään henkilön pyynnöstä:  kuvia

kyllähän niitä tääläki jo on   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

voi ***** että on taas siistiä, jou mään chigago ja niin edelleen    :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

no voe ***** et o hienoja kuvia!!!1


kohta mieki otan tommosia ku tillailin just kamera ittelle...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

nii meka! uppaa ne kuvat ku oltii vähä yössä ni ovroudille!

----------


## PeeTee

Hössis, minkäs kameran sie nyt sitten tilasit? ja mistä?

----------


## HemmoP

Tsigattiin eilen Fundamentals. Löyty ripaus kadonnutta motivaatiota    :No huh!:    Pumppailin jopa hiukan boxxeria ettei ihan totaalisesti jämähdä     :No huh!:  

Oisko tässä vaiheessa vapaehtosia lapiomiehiä Leville? Kesäkuun alussa mennään tekeen ne puuttuvat hiekkakakut sinne mäkeen, Palosaari soitteli asiasta eilen    [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Samaan tahtiin ku viimevuonnaki..

----------


## Hösö

pete, nomaticalta otin semmosen paketin...vajaa 650e tuli maksaan...sis.kulut,512 kortin,mini tripodi,joku usb hubiteltta,toinen akku blaablaablaa... nii se kamera, tämä-&gt; http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/spec...ic_dmcfz20.asp


varokaa penkkoja..    :Vink:    timon isin 4veto audi o vääntävä peli ku veti tommose punasen paloauto vaihteeksi penkasta pois yölä...    :Leveä hymy: 

[ 04.01.2005, 11:16: Viestiä muokkasi: Hösö ]

----------


## Mechz

tuolla kameralla voi ottaa hyviä kuvia.........

----------


## tv.

Meikä ainaki lähtee lapioimaan jos vaan työhommat ei satu samaan aikaan

----------


## HemmoP

hösöllä on joulu vasta nyt.. tai siis sit kun pääsen Rovaniemelle   :Leveä hymy:  

 

toivottavasti ei ui kalat matkalla vastaan  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hösöllä on joulu vasta nyt.. tai siis sit kun pääsen Rovaniemelle    
> 
>  
> 
> *



no jeah1!!111

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huh!   :No huh!:   Aika makia! Siis tuo kala! Oisko lahana? Kattooki nii empaattisesti, ihan ku sillä ois tunteet...

Asiatakioli: Kohta on isompi katto pään päällä. Sain kaksion aika läheltä Matinkylän khettoa. Kotiseutua! Tervetuloa käymään, mie majotan ja keitän aamukaffet.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ensimmäinen yö ilimanen.

----------


## tv.

Wautsi mikä potta. Tuo ahven on aika häijyn näkönen.

----------


## xande

Heino on!!!    :No huh!:    siis kypärä, mitää lahnoja tueta   :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hieno lahna!

----------


## Hösö

voin muuten sanoa et tämä -&gt;




istuu päähän aivan vitun nätisti!   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## JukkaK

no varmasti istu kö sehä on Hösö sua varten tehty!


Vois kohtpualee lähtee johonki tervastulille pohtii maailman menoa..

 


Kohta on kesäki, huh.. enää muutama kuukausi

----------


## Hösö

no niin on!

tuoretta kuvaa saman tien!-&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * no niin on!
> 
> tuoretta kuvaa saman tien!-&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;
> *



Jep jep

----------


## Hösö

olipa lepposaa pelata nesteellä fotopeliä 2h...

----------


## The Golden boy

Hemmon uus kelekan moottori

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JukkaK

Ens kesäksi vasta Jani...   :Vink:

----------


## JukkaK

Tsekatkaapa tää, meitsi voitti   :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.skoterleden.net/

----------


## Hösö

www.stupido.fi 


pojat pannu jo levykaupanki pystyy?    :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:  


joo ja ylläx-------&gt;

----------


## The Golden boy

Potkut munille noille. Stupidoksen plagioivat, !#!!¤!%kele!11

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, vanaha! Mie oon ollu stupido.fi:n postituslistalla jo ainaki viimiset kaks vuotta.   :Vink:  

Nii siis toi on mun ja Hemmon perustama levykauppa, piti saaha vähän rahisevaa leluja varten.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huhu mikä lasku viikko takana. Lasku päiviä 5 putkeen. 
1. syötteellä, mäet aika rektaalista, telluihin totuttelua kummiski, ihan kivaa. 

2. päivä ylläksellä, makiaa, tellut on jees ja vauhtia on palio. 

3. päivä, ylläksellä kaisa näytti offareita, oli siistiä ja lunta löyty vyötäröön asti! 

4. päivä, parin hiihtopummi kaverin kanssa käytiin vallottaan Äkäskero tunturi, 2km haikkailua lumikengillä tuntsan juurelle ja siitä ylös ja laskemalla alas. Lunta oli taas pirusti, jyrkkyys oli sopiva rentoon lojotteluun gurumaisissa aukoissa puitten keskellä! Pienen tunturin ansiosta (lasku pituutta linnuntietä ~200m) kerettiin 5 kertaa nousta huipulle enne pimiää. Rentoa laskua alas, kurvaillen polvi maassa. mahtavaa. onnellisena autolle ja siitä äkäslompoloon väsyneenä!

5. päivä, eli torstai, eilinen. Suorastaan parhautta. Kaisan kanssa päätettiin aamulla klo. 8.45 lähtä vallottaan Kellostapulin tunturia. 11.00 oltiinki jo parin kilsan kenkäilyn jälkeen tunturin juurella ja ylhäällä tunturin huippu uppos pilviin, tuuliki vähän ja lunta sateli. Ei vaikuttanu kovin hyvältä. Mutta päätettiin kiivetä ylös, ylhäällä tuuli odotusten mukaisesti, varmaan 10m/s ja näkyvyys oli 20m ainaki. Kiroilutti. Mutta sitten kaikki kääntyi taskujen päälle, kävelimmä tunturin toiselle puolelle, ja about 20m alaspäin ja kivikon läpi. HUH. Näkyvyys parani huimasti, näky alas asti, ja näkymänä oli puhasta putsku baanaa, suhkot jyrkästi mutta sopivasti 400m puutonta, tasasta ja koskematonta kenttää sitten vielä about 60m harva puista ja jyrkkää mäkiä alas tihiämpään puustoon! Mahtava näky. Lyömmä lumikengät selekään ja lasku kamat monoihin kiinni, mie saan kunnian korkata mäen, koska kaisalla oli ainut piippari ja lapio ja sondi, nii sillä oli paremmat zäkät löytää kaveri jos lumi alkaa liikkua jalkojen alla.
Nooh, mie lähen lojotteleen alas, ylhäällä teen pari laiskaa käännöstä, vähän loivemman rinteen ansiosta ja kovemman hangen, sitten ku hanki pehmenee ja mäki jyrkkenee, alkaa se hupi. Käänöstä toisen perään ja lumi lentää naamalle ja ilmaan, lopuksi pujottelen puitten välistä ja stoppaan vahuhit niin nopiasti ku pystyn, uppoan ainaki ½ metriä hankeen ja lumi pöllyää vieläki ilmassa! Oon ihan onnesta äimänä, elämäni parhaimpia laskuja! Oottelen kaisan alas ja kummatki hehkuttaa yhtä aikaa laskujaan toisiaan kuuntelematta. Rauhotutaan, lyyään tellut (kaisa laudan) selekään ja lumikengät jalakaan. Lähtään nousemaan mäkee ylös, mäki on jyrkkä mut nousee just ja just ylös. Tätä hupia tehtiin 5 nousun/laskun verran, jokane lasku oli iha parasta . Sitte viiennellä ja viimosella laskulla laskemme tunturin toiselle puolelle yhelle laavulle (lasku oli 100m puuttomalla jängällä laskua ja loput ~1km      oli metässä puita väistellen rennon hiljasta lojotusta alas päin, iha mahtavaa seki! Autolle ja pois. Makia päivä, lunta löyty enimmillään about 140cm. !!!!

paluu arkeen, oulussa, maanantaina armejaan, kuhan saan vähän pitemmän loman sieltä, niin lähen vallottaan lisää tuntureita ylläkselle. !

-Raportoija-Timo

----------


## Hösö

laskittako varkaankurun laavulle tuolla vikalla laskulla?

se o hieno paikka...telluilla varmaa iha mahtipontista laskia sinne tapulista...!!11 lumikengilläkin "laskettelu" sinne oli ihan mahtavaa!!11


onko timolla kuvan kuvatusta reissuista?

----------


## Toni L.

Kimmo, kyllä se poxxu natsaa! Ja kaikki epäili mun neroutta...   :Vihainen:     [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Hmmm... se laavu on niinku tapulin ja ylläxen välissä, semmosen nätin ojan vieressä.

Kuvia on puhelimessa, parempaa kameraa ei ollu messissä, vaikka ois pitäny kyll olla.

Mut lupaan seuraavalle reissulle ottaa kameran, kuhan armejasta pääsen lomille sitten joskus. Vielä on 6 tunturia vallotettavana, ainaki.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Tartzan-Timo:
> * Hmmm... se laavu on niinku tapulin ja ylläxen välissä, semmosen nätin ojan vieressä.
> 
> Kuvia on puhelimessa, parempaa kameraa ei ollu messissä, vaikka ois pitäny kyll olla.
> 
> Mut lupaan seuraavalle reissulle ottaa kameran, kuhan armejasta pääsen lomille sitten joskus. Vielä on 6 tunturia vallotettavana, ainaki.*



joo taitaa se olla sit varkaankuru...missä oli auto? hissin parkkixella vai? siitähä o reilu km varkaankurulle...  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Juu, mahto olla se... ...auto jätettiin alas, hiihtolatujen viereen parkkipaikalle, siit oli näppärä kävellä tunturin juurelle.

----------


## JukkaK

Olipa tännää rallit kukkuloilla! Jani pesi kaikki, meni varmaan 160km/h lujempaa ku muut nuoruuden innolla!

 

 



 

 


huhhu, jos huomenna hiukan hitaammin ja paistais enemmän makkaraa..

----------


## Mechz

noni...taas on ilmeet kohallaan,kiiltokuvapoju   :Leveä hymy:  
 
punasta

----------


## HemmoP

OMpa kommeita xc-kuvia    :Leveä hymy:  

Make on sitte vissiin väsänny ihan uimastadionin sinne otanniemeen? Aika hienolta näyttää, varmaan kiva kroolata    :Leveä hymy:  


mutta missäs sieltä kaikki lumi on     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 11.01.2005, 12:57: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## The Golden boy

Aatos haluaa kroolata töihin tai harrastaa vesijuoksua. Se kuulemma kuluttaa eniten kaloreita!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kävimmie jo viime perjantaina putaamassa molemmat jalat märiksi nuilla seuduin, ku oli vesi jo hyvällä mallilla nousemassa. Rossasin muka sykällä ojan yli, ryssin tietenki rossin ja jouduin asentamaan jalkani ojan pohjalle. 

Hyvä ajella xc:tä nyt ku ei ole lunta!

Toi kuva on 100 m työpaikalta! Melekeen näkkee meikät toimistossa ahertamassa ja palstoille kirjailemassa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ei vituttas asua helsingissä   :Leveä hymy:  


onnexXxi täällä o pakkasta ja lunta!11  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  ja liukasta...taas meni *MELEKEEN*  :Vink:   toloppaan ku syötin turha sisältä...***** et o mukava liukasta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   onnexi natsas ja meikä seivas tilanteen...ei tarvinnu ees timoa soittaa apuun   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Ekkö sie ny ossaa ees sapalla ajjaa? Uskallaanko tulla siu kyytii ollenkaa, ollaa jonku tolopa ympärillä sitte ku tullaa KANADASTA ja ajethaa laphii.

----------


## HemmoP

no ei se ossaakkaan, aika varmaan tejän kanadan reissu tulee näyttään tältä

----------


## The Golden boy

Ilta-Sanomien nettikysely:

Kyllä Saabilla voi ainakin ajaa kovaa talvellakin. Japanin rimpulat pois tieltä kun Saabi tulee.
Saabisti (17.11.2004 17:16)

Onkohan Hösmän kommentti?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

***** mitä SAIRAUTTA!!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Erään Volvon takaikkunalta bongattu lappu:
"Koeaja Saab. Minä tein sen jo."

----------


## The Golden boy

Mitä auto kertoo Hösösta?

SAAB : Tässä mulla ja on. Isänmaallisuuden nimissä maksetaan ruotsalaisesta autontapaisesta melkein mitä vain. Pyrkyreiden merkki. Tien päällä yritetään ohi kaikesta, mikä liikkuu. Näillä on usein potenssivaikeuksia, tai sitten ne pieksevät akkojaan.      :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Huh saatana, nyt se lykkäs myrkkyä    :No huh!:   joutuuko ton vanahan lahnan vaihtaa uuempaan    :No huh!:  

http://www.riihitykki.fi/r32/STYD_CDF.pdf

toi jerrykannu vaan vaihtoon niin oispa kepiän näkönen kampe..

----------


## Mechz

tiitza tänään 22v.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Onnee, tarjootko viikonloppuna kakkukaffet  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## PeeTee

Paljon onnea Tiitzalle!!!   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Megahiporääd-onnittelut!!!!!!!1

----------


## Hösö

joopajoo...siinä vittuilkaa...janinki o iha turha soittaa suuta....itte et ees omista saatana mittää nelirenkaista   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ajele vaa isiliisinki äs uu veellä...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


kävimpä taas puntilla...***** te häviätte kaikki mulle!   :Cool:

----------


## tv.

Onnea   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

ja sie ajat isin vanhalla. Puntiksella sie oot käyny, ekkä millään puntilla. Montako Marssia söit reenin aikana?    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hah, niin ajanki...mitä sitte?   :Leveä hymy:  

kateutta kenties? ku sie et pääse ees ajaan isis vanhalla?   :Leveä hymy:  


niijuu...habahabazupzup...en syöny yhtää marssia,tvixiä,snikkerssiä tahi kismettiä...   :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

Banaania tai veit keiner 2000:a?

----------


## The Golden boy

Onhan se hyvä, että saat massaa lisää, menee Dare nopeempaa. Lisää ylivoimaa!!

----------


## The Golden boy

Lainaus Life of Hösö -saitilta:



Pottuja meni kovasti. Kaivaamaan ei iskä kuiteskaa Hösmää saanut, vaan pentua piti lahjoa ihan helevetisti, ennen ku se liikautti persettään mihinkään suuntaan. 

Höskä havaitsi jo nuorena, että ei tässä maailmassa kannata tehä palio mitään ylimäärästä, jos ei siitä saa paria tonttua tai ainaki ilimasia pitsoja kuueksi viikoksi. 

Koulu alako näihin aikoihin. Hösmä ei ollu vielä alottanu kehonrakennusta, mutta seki tuli pikku hiliaa kuvioihin ku jätkät alako tutustuttaan Hösöä herutteluun ja ostosteeveen Aptronikkiin.

----------


## Hösö

jeah jeah...   :Leveä hymy:  


kohta tullee taas pannaania ja kalijaa...vai mite se meni?!   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

huh...lunta tullee iha vitusti!mekasviit

----------


## The Golden boy

Osta kelekka, niin lähtään ajeleen lauantaina. Hemmo toimii opaskoirana!

----------


## HemmoP

***** mitä oraakkeleita nuo sivujen tekijät onkaan ollu    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Meitsi voi kyllä opastaa, hösö pitää vaan sitoa narulla takapuskuriin kiinni ja ottaa kelekasta motti irti ettei sillä yhtäkkiä "hirtä kaasu kiinni" ja katoa johonki mettään.. Muuten varmaan menee lepposasti, makkaraa ja marspatukoita aptronikin lisäksi völöjyyn!

----------


## The Golden boy

Ennemminkin avaruuteen!

Maa näytti niin pieneltä sieltä ylhäältä ison loikan jäläkeen... Ja arabit huvittavilta! Hösö nauro ääneen mutta sitä ei kuulunu. Vitu fysiikan ope! Hösö heitti Snowskuutila mekana asteita, ku yhtäkkiä oli törmätä venäläisten satelliittiin. Hösö luuli sitä anal probeksi ja paino äkkiä kelekan keulan takasi kohti Kuninkaanlaavua. MAKKARAA!!11

Loppusuora. Pikku spurtti. Kello pysähty. Aika: 0,2 s suhteellisuuteorialla. 

Hösö tykkäs! Se oli nyt kelekkamies loppuiäksi.

----------


## HemmoP

ei stana,löyty konneelta viteo josa joku vitun munapää vinguttaa rajotinta vasten   :Leveä hymy:  
movie

----------


## The Golden boy

Oliko omatekemä video?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no ei tietenkään, oisin ajanu täysiä    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ai niin joo, siehän käyt aina täysillä...

----------


## HemmoP

niin, no jos suhun vertaapi Isin poika    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ennemmin iskän kun äidin!!

----------


## Hösö

höh, ei mulla oo aptronikkia...   :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

Niin, sullahan on se thaimaaster. Muista varoa huonoja kopioita!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Onko Ylläs ykkönen?

----------


## Hösö

ylläs on täynä lunta! eile sato taas ainaki metri lissää!!11

----------


## HemmoP

ota hösö kuvia    :No huh!:   Voi saatana, kohta on taas viikonloppu.. aavistuksen siistiä   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

ja kohta on ennää 14viikkoa kessään!!

----------


## marco1

Mielenkiintoinen kesä onkin tulossa, toukokuun alku menee muuttohommissa (nou Lohja), juhannuksesta eteenpäin on pari viikkoa kiinni (nou Tahko) ja loppukesään ei vielä pysty ennustamaan mitn.

Onneksi on nuo rullat ja uudessa kämpässä tilaa urheiluhuoneella. Olenkin ajanut vissiin viisi kertaa jo rullilla.     :Sarkastinen:  

Pääsis nyt tästä prkl flunssasta irti niin vois mennä suksilla seisomaan.

----------


## The Golden boy

En ihmettele, miks Hemmo oottelee jo kesää:

 

ja

----------


## The Golden boy

Eihän se Hemmo tollasist välitä, tällaisist se tykkää vain:

----------


## HemmoP

emmie nyt tommosista hirveistä möhkäleistä, pitää olla sirompi   :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:  

jos aletaan (toisilla isin, toisilla pankin   :Leveä hymy:   )mopojen mukaan vertaileen niin sit sulla pitäs olla tää..

----------


## staff

Teretulemast vaan tänne etelään, ei oo talavesta tietoakaa, voi ajjaa mopollaki jo.

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> ja kohta on ennää 14viikkoa kessään!!*



Hyvä ko muistutit. 14 täyttä viikkoa ja sitte alkaa kesäloma, jota kestää yli 4 kuukautta       :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

hyi ***** mitä pissis kanoja...samanlaisia ku tuo yx kämppis!!1   :Vihainen:   :Irvistys:  


mut nehä o janille just sopivia...sulla ja tuolla elisalla ois täydellinen tulevaisuus...voisitte puhua trendivaatteista,paareista,uusista kengistä,kännyköistä jne muustaihanvitunmielenkiintoisistaasioista...   :Vihainen:  


nii kimmo, ottasin kuvia ku ois kamera...yöllä taas sato ihan vitusti lunta...piti käyä ajelemassa 70km sen takia   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Meikälle tullee viikonlopulle vihdoinki uus dikikameraparaatti   :Leveä hymy:   Just soittelin Kiinaan diilerikaverille, saapi mustan pörssin vehkeitä hyvinkin evukkaasti verrattuna Suomeen  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Lauantaina vois testailla ja räpsiä joka vitun kannosta ja männystä kuvia.. ihan huvikseen    :Sarkastinen:   luntakin on tullu perämettiin kuulemma metri lissää.

----------


## The Golden boy

Kävikkö Hösmä tarkastamassa Saballa, että joka paikkaan on varmasti tullu saman verran lunta?
 :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:  

pai tö vei, noi "pissikset" on sua kolme neljä vuotta vanhempii...

Ai niin, sorry Hösmä, sähän oot ikäistäs huomattavasti kypsempi ja älykkäämpi yksilö...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Kävikkö Hösmä tarkastamassa Saballa, että joka paikkaan on varmasti tullu saman verran lunta?
>  *



eh...?





> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *pai tö vei, noi "pissikset" on sua kolme neljä vuotta vanhempii...*



voih!11 silti non sua 10v nuorempia....luetaan sakoksi sinun seurassa   :Leveä hymy:  






> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *Ai niin, sorry Hösmä, sähän oot ikäistäs huomattavasti kypsempi ja älykkäämpi yksilö...*



joo iha vitu kypsä ja älykäs....

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *     </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> pai tö vei, noi "pissikset" on sua kolme neljä vuotta vanhempii...*



*voih!11 silti non sua 10v nuorempia....luetaan sakoksi sinun seurassa     * </font>[/QUOTE]_Tässä tulee vanha stara läpi elämän, 
mä muistan viisikymmenluvun joka iskelmän. 
Jo silloin opin temput, joita täällä tarvitaan, 
mä pääsin miesten tavoille jo aikanaan. 
Mä oon kolmekymppinen, oon kolmekymppinen 
takana on luja putki rilluvuosien. 
Olen kolmekymppinen kolmekymppinen 
en oo enää sinisilmäinen, mä oon kolmekymppinen 

Mä jumaliste tiedän, mitä on se raskas työ. 
ja muistan, miten valvotti niin työttömänä yö. 
Ei maahan ole lyönyt mua päivä yksikään. 
nääs harva meistä rautaa on, se tiedetään. 

Mä oon kolmekymppinen, oon kolmekymppinen 
takana on luja putki rilluvuosien. 
Olen kolmekymppinen kolmekymppinen 
en oo enää sinisilmäinen, mä oon kolmekymppinen 

Naisista mä pidän niin kuin miehen tuleekin, 
ja kavereiden kanssa joskus otan pilsnerin. 
Pois heikot tieltä väistykööt, kun meikä elää nyt, 
on sydämeni tuleen vasta syttynyt. 

Mä oon kolmekymppinen, oon kolmekymppinen 
takana on luja putki rilluvuosien. 
Olen kolmekymppinen kolmekymppinen 
en oo enää sinisilmäinen, mä oon kolmekymppinen 
_ 

 :Leveä hymy:  

voe saatana, letkiä piisi.. Jani varmaan kuuntelee tota aika paljon     :Leveä hymy:  


kesä!

 
 


[ 13.01.2005, 13:49: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösmähän osaa laskee hyvin    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

HYVÄHYVÄHYVÄ!! Saat papukaijamerkin ja pussillisen olutnakkeja!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * hyi ***** mitä pissis kanoja...samanlaisia ku tuo yx kämppis!!1    *



No hyi tosiaan joo! Alakas kyllä vituttaan, jos nuita roikkus pari kaulassa!1

Kierrä vaan Hösmä tollaset mekamöhkäleet kaukaa ja jatka sitä kailimouki.comin rifressailua. Sieltä ne TODELLISET naiset löytyy.   :Leveä hymy:  

(Mulla on sitte tässä vittuiluringissä koskemattomuus, ku on se leissiki. Saan tietenki ite vittuilla kaikille muille.)

----------


## PeeTee

Millasen digidigidiii-kameran Hemmo on hommannu?

jess viikonloppu lähestyy!

----------


## HemmoP

hei jätkät! Päivän sana, ASUNTOLAINA! Toistelkaa tuota mielessänne, josaki vaiheessa se on pakko ottaa    :Leveä hymy:  


Peet, iksux500ne tulleep

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tossa sulle onnittelusävellys, Ella ja Aleksi -biitillä:

Asunto-, asunto-, asunto-asuntolaiNA!

Asunto-asunto-asunto-asunto-asuntoasuntolaiNA!!!

Aina, aina, maksan-sitä-aiNA!

Maksan-maksan-maksan-maksan-maksansitäaiNA!!

Et onnee uudelle rahaläjälle.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

makee meikä sitte vissii kans ois tulosa sinne vesisateeseen ja moponäyttelyy. nii että kai sie lähet vaalimaan perinteitä??

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hei jätkät! Päivän sana, ASUNTOLAINA! Toistelkaa tuota mielessänne, josaki vaiheessa se on pakko ottaa    *



Eh, minä varmaan voitin, allekirjoitin lainapaprut jo joulukuun puolivälissä. Määrässä varmaan voitat helposti, onnea siitä.     :Leveä hymy:  
Kolmekymppiä täyteen ihan hetken päästä, asuntolaina on, farmari/tila-auto on ja täytettä sinne tuleepi kesällä.     :No huh!:

----------


## P-Joe

Mulla on jo toinen asuntolaina menossa, ensimmäinen kämppä on jo myyty ja toiseen pitäis päästä kohtapuoleen. On se tuhat kertaa enemmän kun vuokralla asuminen. Ompahan ainakin joku syy mennä aamulla töihin.    :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Niin, ja miettikääs mikä aikuisuuden tunne! Perkele, mulla on OMA asunto ja kaikkee   :Leveä hymy:  

Pitää varmaankin vähän luopua kohta harrasteista, pankkitäti katteli ihimeissään ko kerroin paljonko mihinkin menee   :Leveä hymy:   "joo,nii sitte mulla on semmone moottoripyörä.."   :Leveä hymy:  

Dooh.. Marko johtaa kyllä kohta ylivoimasesti, tila-auto+täyte tarkoittaa +5 lisäpistettä automaattisesti    :Vihainen:  

niinjoo, asuntolaina ja 26v. Voitinko ees petteriä yhtään?

----------


## P-Joe

Tasoihin taitaa mennä. 

Onhan se oikeasti aika isäntä olo. Tämä on mun OMA kämppä ja minä saan maalata vaikka kaikki seinät mintunvihreiksi jos siltä tuntuu!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ootappa ku näet kromi/sateenkaarivärityksen keittiön seinässä!!

----------


## The Golden boy

Varohan Hemmo, ettei puppelipojat "Sillä silmällä" -ohjelmasta tuu ja pistä sun vaatekaappia ja sisustusta uusiksi. Ihanaa pinkkiä seinät ja roosat verhot. Prinsessa-sänky pitsihörhelöin yms...

Jälkeen


 

Ennen

----------


## P-Joe

Tyhmiä nuo homot. Minä olisin ennemmin pistänyt keittiön kaappien ovet uusiksi ja nakannu vesilintua tuolla ruokapöydällä, kun laittanu tuon tuning valoilla varustetun baaritiskin...

----------


## HemmoP

eee, ku whistleristä mie ton ostin. Sain samaan rahaan tonnisen summitin. Kattoa ny viittiikö sinne lähteä, aika kytysesti kuulemma lunta..tää oulu on fantsumpi paikka    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

huh huh...


joo mie tyydyn kailiminoukiin...pailakkaa te tivolissa   :Leveä hymy:  


rovaniemelle ois vanhalletorille tulossa kans känppiä...31neliö yxiö ja 34neliö talli=85te  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

mahtus talliin kaikki mitä tarvii, marina,pyörä,työkalut,sohva,jääkaappi,telekka  ri+5.1+dvd+jne+spv+lol+rolf....

ei kai siinä...täällä o talvi  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## P-Joe

Asuisit ite tallissa, pistäisit yksiön vuokralle ja maksaisit sillä rahalla lainat. 

Täydellistä kapitalismia.

----------


## Hösö

voi vitun kyrpä!!11 ei sit tuu kameraa iha tuoltakaan...saatana! *****!   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


soitan kohta jollekki yöllä ku nii vituttaa...


jos haluaa lukia koko tarinan niin www.digicamera.net ja ulkomailtaostaminen...*****!   :Vihainen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Timo raportoi armejan kurkkusalaateista:

Voi vittujen kevät.

Ensinnäki, koko viikko satanu vettä putkeen, lunta on about 5cm siellä täällä-&gt; Vitutus kun pihalle kattelee. Huomenna pitäs hiihtään vielä lähtä, saa nähä mitä siitäki tulloo... Muuten iha njees menny, henkinen kunto alkaa pikku hiljaa rappeutua, kun ei pääse laskeen ja ylläxelläki lunta jo metri!

Muista alokkaista: ***** että jotkut osaa olla kunnon kusipäitä ja mulkkuja(Vaikka ne ei ite sitä tajuakkaan). Tosi ärsyttäviä esoja, eilen haettiin aseet... "Höhöhö, ***** tapan kaikki ryssät" "hööö, tälläku pääsee rätkimään" jne. jne. idioottimaiset kommentit.

 Sitten, täällä on pari tyyppiä, jotka on niin vitun hauskoja, joilta löytyy joku sekstistinen kommentti joka kohtaan ja ne laukoo niitä vähän väliä. Eikä siinä vielä kaikki, näitten idioottien mukana liikkuu 3-4 hengen idiootti lauma, jotka on niin vitun vässyköitä, että joutuu turvautumaan näihin pää-idiootteihin, että eivät ajautuisi aivan yksin oleskelemaan! Naureskelevat pää-idiootin vitseille ja yrittävät kaikin voimin nyökkäillä ja mutista, että tuntisivat edes jotenkin kuuluvan joukkoon!
Pää-idiooteista vielä vähän: tyypit oli heti ekan yön nukuttua niin saatana armeja miehiä, kaikki slangi sanat oli hallussa ja perinteistä armeja läppää heittävät koko ajan... ...eikä samaiset tyypit erottanu pakkia juomapullosta.
 Voi ***** ku on ärsyttäviä ihmisiä.! 

Nooh, minä ujona ihmisenä en ole VIELÄ uskaltanu avautua liiemmin ihmisille, vaikka välillä mieli tekisi! ...ehkä sitten ½ vuojen kuluttua, kun rovaniemen lennostoon pääsen apu-mekaanikoksi, viimesenä iltana maha tyhjäksi vittuilua...?

Sitten lisää idiootteja löytyy, jotka on muuten ihan jees. ...siis tyyppejä, jotka ei sitten millään osaa tahissa marssia, vaikka kuin huuettas tahtia jne. Ei niin ei, kait se on joillekkin niin hankalaa kävellä tahissa!

Noohh, onneksi tupa toverit on tosi jees, ehkä rennoimmat tyypit koko 130 tyypin joukosta! Mäihällä!

Eiköhän se tästä vielä mene, Ens viikolla ekat lomat, 22.00 oulussa, vielä on pähkäilyn alla, Laitanko heti vai HETI lasku kamat audiin ja köröttelen syötteelle tai ylläkselle(huh, ehkä vähän liian pitkä matka viikonloppu reissuksi?) Laskemaan pakko kummiski päästä.

-Timo kuittailee, lähtis rötväämään sängylle....

----------


## HemmoP

kuulostaa tooosi hyvältä Timppa. Muista että se on sitten läpileikkaus Suomesta ja suomen nuorista.. 

paras on ku et ala avautumaan, jäät kaikesta suffelista veke.Kun veljeilet niiden tyyppien kans jotka hanskaa hommat, on ylioppilaita, ei käytä karjalalätsää ja olet heti valokeilassa parhaasta päästä! Sen jälkeen on kato heleppo sumplia kapteenin kans lomahässäkät yms judanssit.. 

ja muista kirjotella niitä "hakemuksia". Meitsi fiksaa ne ja nakkaa allekirjotukset niin eikhän lomat järjesty, ainakin pienen säädön jälkeen jos ei muuta    :Leveä hymy:   Saatan tietää muutamia johtolankoja mistä vetää    :Vink:  

Muista sitten sukkasaippuat ja kaikenmoiset jekkulankailut niiden pahimpien idioottien varalta   :Leveä hymy:  


-vitun tuore gonatj

----------


## HemmoP

no ee terrrve!!

pikkujätkät (Sami ja joku Taneli?) lapioinu vähän lunta! Oispa makia hyppyyttää josaki vaiheesa    :No huh!:

----------


## PeeTee

Joo aikamoisen "parkin" on poijjat lapskannu...piti ihan itekki käydä tarkastamassa. Se oli siisti capi joka meni pyörätien yli.

----------


## Hösö

kaxkytä kuus pakkasta ja kelekkailee...


 :Cool:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyrrrr... Kuteet märkänä, xc-lenkki vasta puolessa välissä... Piti tulla koulle stekkaan shäköpostit.

Härpättikoneella on hyvä polkea mettässä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Munkassa juttelin jonku 16-vuotiaan vitunkovanjätkän kans. Oli maailmanparaskuski ja suu kävi ku ompelukone. Aivan hirveetä lässytystä jostain elämän hailaittipyöräilyistä, "äärikokemuksista" kilometrin päähän haiskahtavine Lapin Lisineen, vaikka Lapissa sillä ei ollu käyny ehkä ku isi. Mietin vaan, että missä sillä pyörä oli.

Kolffikentältä löyty Mullet-line.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

***** että ämäkssetalla oli makia vettää vastapattii ku alusta pohojas paremmi ku dare!kokoaja oli hirviää linskiä menossa....  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  

makiasti lauhtuki...lähdön hetkellä ennää -20 ja lopussa ennää -10....ylläxe päällä tuuliihanvitusti! ja ei nähäny mittää...

tldki natsas kelekailusa tosi jees...


 :Cool:

----------


## PeeTee

Äijällä oli kuitenki tällänen alla!

----------


## The Golden boy

Tekstiki soppii Hösmälle    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Päivää kaikille ja hyvää vuoden alkua  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Onko hösö ylläksellä nyt töissä? Onko siellä rinteiden ulkopuolella millaiset pohjat olemassa?

----------


## Hösö

sami on kai sielä lunta   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


nii tommone miniz se oli...hyvi se kuluki!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Mistäs sulle on ny Hösö tulossa se panasonikki?

----------


## Hösö

enklannista...

11h ja kotia kohti!   :Cool:

----------


## The Golden boy

Mikä shöppi?

----------


## Hösö

www.pixmania.com

XXXXXXXXXX - Tiedot


Päiväys   Aika   Paikkakunta   Tarkistuspisteen tiedot 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tammikuu 17, 2005   11:52   Paris - France   Lähetys noudettu


tammikuu 17, 2005   14:21   Paris - France   Lähetyspaikka


tammikuu 17, 2005   19:45   Paris - France   Saapunut DHL:n toimipisteeseen Paris - France


tammikuu 17, 2005   21:25   Paris - France   Lähtenyt DHL:n toimipisteestä Paris - France


tammikuu 18, 2005   01:06   Brussels - Belgium   Saapunut DHL:n toimipisteeseen Brussels - Belgium


tammikuu 18, 2005   03:25   Brussels - Belgium   Lähtenyt DHL:n toimipisteestä Brussels - Belgium


tammikuu 18, 2005   06:33   Arlanda - Sweden   Lähtenyt DHL:n toimipisteestä Arlanda - Sweden


tammikuu 18, 2005   08:17   Helsinki - Finland   Saapunut DHL:n toimipisteeseen Helsinki - Finland



HUOMENNA!!111   :Cool:

----------


## fleGsuz

Hösö, mä sain eile sen paljon kirotun pakettini CRC:stä... v12 mag+titaaniakselit. On kevyet.   :Vink:  
Et sitten ikinä arvaa miks niitä lukkorenkaita ei tullu.. käy kattoo "verkkokauppojen kerma" topikkia. ***** mikä pulju, saatana.   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  

joko oot ti akselit asennellu   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

qwaa?

vois ittekki net ostaa...säästäs 77g   :Cool:

----------


## fleGsuz

Tässähän ne: 

 

Oli pakko asentaa yöllä toinen akseli, mut emännän kitinä pakotti lopettamaan.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

vautsi, komiat on

----------


## fleGsuz

Ei *****, ette sitten usko millanen sotku CRC:n kanssa... käykääs katsomassa sitä "verkkokauppojen kerma" topikkia taas. Nyt on Osuuspankin kansainvälisten maksujen osasto selvittämässä, mihin mun rahat on menny ja MIKSI!!
ÄLKÄÄ KOSKAAN MAKSAKO TILISIIRROLLA! PERKELE!     :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö ja Tomi! Tänne meette ehottomasti tai lyön teitä lapiolla nokkaan!

http://www.whistlerhelisledder.com/

----------


## staff

pistät 700cadia lapaseen ni voin käydä räpsimässä tuolta kopterista sulle pari kuvatusta.

----------


## HemmoP

no vitun ääliö, sielä pääsee ajaan kelekallaki! sama se niille koptereille..

----------


## staff

No sitte, eihän tuo koko päivä olis ku 750 euroa, vähä ylimäärästä mukaan.

----------


## The Golden boy

Jaahas, Hösö on saanu uuen kameran. On kuulemma hieman etupainoinen....

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Jaahas, Hösö on saanu uuen kameran. On kuulemma hieman etupainoinen....*



jaha, ukko taas tarinoinu kahavi pöydässä...


mut iha sama, saa se leica painaakki    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album186


pari out of the box kuvaa...

ovroudi rikki ku en saa nuita kuvia käännettyä tuolla...jos jollaki toimii ja nappaa ni saa kääntää...

----------


## staff

Hösö, huomasikko että siulla on jääny tuoho kuppii pari keksiä?

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Ihan hyvä toi lisäys tossa Hösmän lubessa: "Keep away from children".
Roll before you rock.

----------


## marco1

Optiikassa näyttäisi olevan "hieman" vääristymää laajakulmapäässä, ettei vaan olisi tullut valittua joku vajaalaatuinen tarjouskamera?    :confused: 

Nuorekas olo, ei olekaan pitkään aikaan ollut yhtäaikaa oksennus+ripuli+kuumepöpöä.
 :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No vähän on tynnyrjvääristymää, mutta eipä se haittaa, jos ei ole joku rakennusten kuvaaja. Metässä semmosia ei huomaa.

Otapa ISO 50:llä ja jollain hienostomoodilla jotaki oikein smuutteja kuvia, niin nähään sitä max-laatua?!

----------


## Hösö

millä vitu iso50:llä?     :Vihainen:   :No huh!:  


ei toi nyt nii hipo ole   :Leveä hymy:   80 o pieni...

----------


## HemmoP

no ompa kyllä paska kamera sitte!1


mie kävin Hailuuvosa eile, ostan sieltä tontin ja muutan työttömäksi perunanviljelijäksi. Hiposmuuti paikka, melkeen mukavampi ko Vantaa!

----------


## PeeTee

Ja kaikkea ei voi saada samaan pakettiin...tuossa hösmän kamerassa kuitenki kohtuulisen pitkä tele n.400mm...

Hösö,
Miltä on kamera vaikuttanu?

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösön vastaus edelliseen kysymykseen voisi olla: "Iha meka hyvin näkyy noin kahvinroiskeet tosa kupisa ja noi muruset noisa muro kekseistä. Ja ihan vitu siistii ottaa kuvii, ko täs o leika meka optiikka, joka o hiposmuuti. Tää roserssori on yper meka! Aivan sama! Mä ota kun "sampparistaki" ja tosta kyltistä ja tosta pissiksestä. Sit mä uppaan nää kaikki kuvat ovroudille niin saavat kaikki ihailla mun meka taiteellisuutta!"

----------


## HemmoP

nojaa, iteasiassa vitun paskaa läppää    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

pete, oha tuo iha kiva ollu...pittää vaa opetella ottaan kuvia...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  nythä son heleppoa ku son ilimasta   :Leveä hymy:  

ni ja se tele o 432mm...riittävän kiva  [img]smile.gif[/img]  vakaat kädet ois vaa "se" juttu   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Hösön vastaus edelliseen kysymykseen voisi olla: "Iha meka hyvin näkyy noin kahvinroiskeet tosa kupisa ja noi muruset noisa muro kekseistä. Ja ihan vitu siistii ottaa kuvii, ko täs o leika meka optiikka, joka o hiposmuuti. Tää roserssori on yper meka! Aivan sama! Mä ota kun "sampparistaki" ja tosta kyltistä ja tosta pissiksestä. Sit mä uppaan nää kaikki kuvat ovroudille niin saavat kaikki ihailla mun meka taiteellisuutta!"*



tommosella läpälläkö jätkä pokaa kaikki nuo sinun pissiskanat?   :Leveä hymy:  




amatöörikö?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Päättäny vissiin oikasta Norvikselle.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jos se oli armeijassa oppinu että *Luetaan ne kyltit!!!1*

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niin no Höspä, muista nyrkkisjääntö: jos käytät polttoväljä äks mm, niin sinun pitää käyttää vähintään (ts. lyhyempiä) polttoväljä 1/äks sekuntttia saadaksesi tärähtämättömiä kuvja käsivaralta. Mutkuäitikö, sulla on se kuvanvakoilija, niin silloin voit jakaa ton nyrkkisuuntalukeman neljällä (jos vakoilijan korjaavuuspotenssi 2 EV).

Eli, kuvaat 400 mm:llä 400 m:n päästä Tanjan rintoja Ylläksellä käsivaralta. Jos ei olis kuvanvakailijaa, niin silloin käyttäisit vähintään 1/400 s valotusaikaa. Kuvanvakuuttelijalla voit kuitenkin ottaa 1/100 s pölötysajalla vakaan kuvan!    [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Voi olla, että tiesit jo ton kaiken, mutta toi vakaakäsikommentti vaan hämäsi mua. Sulla on vaan liian pitkät ajat! Jos valo ei riitä esim. tohon 1/100-skenaarion, niin sitten ISO-lukemat taifaisiin tai lasket kolmannen jalan maahan tueksi.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Niin no Höspä, muista nyrkkisjääntö: jos käytät polttoväljä äks mm, niin sinun pitää käyttää vähintään (ts. lyhyempiä) polttoväljä 1/äks sekuntttia saadaksesi tärähtämättömiä kuvja käsivaralta. Mutkuäitikö, sulla on se kuvanvakoilija, niin silloin voit jakaa ton nyrkkisuuntalukeman neljällä (jos vakoilijan korjaavuuspotenssi 2 EV).
> 
> Eli, kuvaat 400 mm:llä 400 m:n päästä Tanjan rintoja Ylläksellä käsivaralta. Jos ei olis kuvanvakailijaa, niin silloin käyttäisit vähintään 1/400 s valotusaikaa. Kuvanvakuuttelijalla voit kuitenkin ottaa 1/100 s pölötysajalla vakaan kuvan!     [img]smile.gif[/img]    
> 
> Voi olla, että tiesit jo ton kaiken, mutta toi vakaakäsikommentti vaan hämäsi mua. Sulla on vaan liian pitkät ajat! Jos valo ei riitä esim. tohon 1/100-skenaarion, niin sitten ISO-lukemat taifaisiin tai lasket kolmannen jalan maahan tueksi.*



Tai sitten laitat hanikat asentoon AUTOMAGIC ja toivot että kuvaa ottaessa kamera ehkä arpoo asetukset oikein.     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

siinä ei seinää säästellä ku harri painaa meneen...

 

joo ja se on epätervä ja tiedän kyllä mix...mut laitampa siltikki tejjä kiusaksi esille    :Leveä hymy:  

pari muuta räpsyä:

----------


## P-Joe

Harri näyttää ihan quasimodolta.
Miten kukaan voi saada tuommosen kyttyrän selkään.    :No huh!:

----------


## staff

Makiat kuvat, toimiikohan tuo kamera myös vuoristossa parin kilometrin korkeudessa?

----------


## HemmoP

enpä tiedä, mutta antakaa vankuuvverin kentällä se jollekin joka sinne vuorille asti pääsee ja pyytäkää palauttaan se kk päästä teille siihen viidenteen liikenneympyrään misä pyörittä   :Leveä hymy:   !

----------


## Hösö

joku on kateudesta katkera   :Leveä hymy:  

joko sie oot löytäny pesäkolon ittelles?

----------


## HemmoP

joo, ***** että mie oon katteeellllliiineN!!!!1    :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


Emmäviel, tehen tänään tariouksen toisesta.. toisen unohan, oli vitun ylihintanen vaikkakin ihan hieno muuten..

----------


## Hösö

noni!!1 jätkäki pääsee kohta reksaan ja remppaan   :Leveä hymy:  


teet vähintää yhtä hienon känpän ku harri...    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * noni!!1 jätkäki pääsee kohta reksaan ja remppaan    
> *



Jotenkin luulin että uuden ostaminen on helppoa vaan joutuu tässäkin kaikkea säätämään: millainen tapetti, katot, lattiat, takat jne.
 :No huh!:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * enpä tiedä, mutta antakaa vankuuvverin kentällä se jollekin joka sinne vuorille asti pääsee ja pyytäkää palauttaan se kk päästä teille siihen viidenteen liikenneympyrään misä pyörittä      !*



Kateellisten panettelua, mollaan höskän kanssa pitviin 11th and 12th avenue. Soitamma sitte.

----------


## HemmoP

oisko möhkiä susuki    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oj saakeli, ois makia    :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Äääh, rumia, ja liian hitaita mulle!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Teemu N

Make on sitten julkkis???
Oli oikein kuva Latu ja polku -lehdessä.

----------


## pyynö

> Harri näyttää ihan quasimodolta.
> Miten kukaan voi saada tuommosen kyttyrän selkään.



 :Irvistys:   myllön selässä semmönen sektiö jökä ei täivy kynnöllä...    :Irvistys:     ,eli handikappped siis, saa monta sekuntia tasoitusta  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Teemu Niskanen:
> * Make on sitten julkkis???
> Oli oikein kuva Latu ja polku -lehdessä.*



Joo, enkö ookki tosi komia.

Kimppa- ja kämppäkuva on mun ottamia! Taas maksettiin yhen reissun pensarahat kirjottamalla höpöhöpöä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

duunit viikonloppuisin on just kivoja, jetta lahoaa alle eikä käy edes kunnolla, lunta ei ole ***** yhtään, pikkupakkasta, viinakset loppu eilen, vielä viikko ensviikonloppuun.. perkelen hyvin menee.. ja vielä Oulussa   :Leveä hymy:  

räpsin eilen kalsarikänneissä jotain vitun fiksuja kuviakin   :Leveä hymy:  
 
 
 
 
 


huomenna asuntoesittelyihin, jiihaa =)

----------


## Hösö

vitu juoppo   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


meikäpä taas hajoaa ylläxele...huomena jos kävis taas minizetalla ajamassa...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ja räpsis kuvia  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

joo, iha vitu juoppo!


mahtaa Pelleä vituttaa ku kelkka on tällasessa asennossa parkissa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no mite se tuollee parkkeerattaa?   :Leveä hymy:   opeta mullekki ni voin huomena vettää saagan pihalle tollee smuutisti minizetalla parkkii!!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no ehä se oo ko vejät klifftsampit jarru pohjassa, kyllä tulee nokka eellä tonttiin ja hyvin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tämäpä selevä   :Leveä hymy:   miepä ala huomenna reenaan   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

namii..tuoretta kuvaa ja pullaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

uus Litter Mag on verkosa!

www.littermag.com

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * 
> 
> 
> meikäpä taas hajoaa ylläxele...*



No voi *****, älä nyt mee tommosta sanomaan!

Just tulin syötteeltä, olipa makiaa taas tellutella! Voi juma! aivan uskomattoman hienoa laskee kyykyssä!   


Nooh, tossa viien jälestä armejaan takasi lähtö ja huomenna eka leiri!!!!1 Voi olla aika hardcore mettä keikka!, 3 yötä, 700m päässä kasarmilta, reppu ja taistelu vyö viedään traktorilla paikalle! Voi olla aika moista taistelua hengissä pysymisestä, siinä ei kukaan naura, perkele! 

...joo, ***** varmaan saahan käyä paskallaki kasarmilla, ja illalla mennä sotkuun...

Eli, armejaan menijöille, jos haluatte päästä helepolla, menkää ilmavoimien teknilliseen kouluun! Pisin leiri 4 yötä, lähes joka päivä loppuu käskytys jo 17.00, muutenki hieman rento meno. Uskomatonta silkki perseilyä.

nii, timo juoksi coopperissa 3110metriä! ***** oon hyvä! lomaa tuli siitäki lisää, sitten ku tuolla käy 10 kertaa pelaan joukkue pelejä, lenkillä tai puntti salilla, niin saa kuntsarin siitäki!

Sitten 40egellä saa tuolla suoritettua järjestyksen valvoja passin/oikeudet! sisältää perus koulutujksen ja jatkokoulutuksen! Eli sais luvat käyttää pippurisumutetta ja pamppua ja käsirautoja! Pitäsköhän käyä suorittaan? Siinä ois waltterilla ihmettelemistä ku tämmönen narukasa olis hot night clubin portilla sanomassa "paperit, paperit!" ...eikö portsarit oo kovia naisten miehiä?    :confused:   

-hzö, mie mahan tulla ylläxelle 3.2 ja lähtä poies 6.2. Tuun syömään nelivedon ja samallaisen sipulilla; ainaki! 

-Timo kuittaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuvatuksia Montrealin keskustasta, Mont Royalilta:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/mtroyal

Mont Royal on käytännössä ihan kaupungin ytimessä, ja se on semmonen Syväsenvaaran kokonen mäki. Aivan mahtavaa, että pysty lähteen ihan keskeltä kaupunkia ajeleen deehoota! However, trailit, joita rinteille oli rakennettu, oli aika alkeellisia, ja mm. mitään Vancouveriin verrattavaa tavaraa ei löytynyt.. Paremmat rakennelmat oli poliisi käynyt tuhoamassa aikanaan.

Mie auttelin tota Chrisiä rakenteleen jotain uusia jutskia.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Olin ainoa, joka sitä auttoi säännöllisesti, ja meitsin käsialaa on osin mm. baana nimeltä Joint Venture.   :Vink:   Paikalliset hemmot eivät jostain syystä jaksaneet valua paikalle autteleen... Universaali ongelma.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Enmphä oo miekään täällä käyny kuukausiin nyt tulin vain kattomaan. Pitäis pyöräki hommata kesäksi. Olen mie yhtä katellu 300€ ddg

----------


## Hösö

On muuten vitun huono läppä laittaa nuot kelekka merkit päin vittua.....   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  

noh nyt hengissä kämpällä! Ja 2tahdin täydellinen bukee on levinnyt koko asuntoon....  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

nyt saunaan.....Makia....


Niin joo....196.8km....Ihan lepposaa....   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ville

jou, kaikki tsekkaa kuumimman snowscoot tiimin sivut  RESISTENZA SNOWSCOOT

----------


## tv.

Ville, melekosia hyppykuvia tuolla    :Sarkastinen:   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * On muuten vitun huono läppä laittaa nuot kelekka merkit päin vittua.....     *



sanoo mr. täydellinen suunnistaja     :Leveä hymy:     Vitun tollo, kattele vähän ympärilles niin ei etes tarvitte niitä merkkejä    :Leveä hymy:  


päivän linkkivinkki..

http://www.ee-speed.com/bikes/suzu.php

SUZUKI GSXR 1000 Vain ennakkotilaajalle.  2005 17500    :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

öööö....

SUZUKI GSX 1300 R Hayabusa 2005 16500 
SUZUKI GSXR 1000  2005 17500

Mie olisin kuvitellu että hajabusa olis kalliimpi, ei näköjään   :confused: 

EDIT:

eikö joo, hajabusa onki tuommonen möhkö, 30% painavampi ko gsxr1000

----------


## Jneed

Kävimpä lauantaina taas tutustumassa Rovaniemen yöelämään. Karhugalleriassa piti siis ensin käyvä moukaroimassa musaikkia.
Loppujen lopuksi Tivoliin tissejä katteleen ja niitähän piisas, eli ette oo ihan turhaan sitä paikkaa kehuneet    :Vink:  

Reissun saldo: hajonnu Pioneerin 707    :Irvistys:  
***** tonnin mikseri ja seon ihan vidun paska.

----------


## The Golden boy

Pistähän Aatos faksilla tulleen kopio Latu ja lehti -jutusta. Nro 016 344 040

----------


## HemmoP

Kesä ja kärpäset  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 
 
 
 
 
 


ja viikonloppuna tunturiralliin, jiihaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## fleGsuz

Hösön pyynnöstä, kuvia modatusta 2,3" gazza G-kuméésta!

Pitoa?

Ylhäältä

Sivusta

 [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

kynpit taas paukku!!1 


129!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mitä, kg?

----------


## The Golden boy

Ketä kiinnostaa? Aikuisten oikiasti.

----------


## HemmoP

JÄTKÄT ON VAAN NIIIIN VITUN KATEELLISIA!!!!11


Aatosmake   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Hösö siu laskut on päi vittuja, soon 130 nyt. JA tottakai kiinnostaa, oot kateellinen spede.

----------


## Hösö

hah   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

tomi, kato mie oo lähössä aikasemmi kanadaa   :Leveä hymy:   sie saat jäädä kotia...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

No eipä hättää, 129. Et huomioinu aikaeroa lapin ja statiin välillä.

----------


## Hösö

ai nii joo...

täällä paistaa arska! ja lunta tuli yöllä taas metri lissää...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

ei saatana ko naurattaa     :Leveä hymy:     Janin linkkivinkki oli aika huikee     :Leveä hymy: 

[ 26.01.2005, 15:56: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## staff

Siirryn tänne, lävähti panaania etelän spedefoorumille.

----------


## HemmoP

no voi saatana, etkö saanutkaan jutella siellä autoista    :No huh!:

----------


## staff

Noen!     :No huh!:   Pitää postailla ffp:n sivuille niitä golffeja.

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Hösö

Päivällä sain banaania.....nyt kalijaa....Voisko paremmin mennä?   :Leveä hymy:  

ei edes vituta....Naurattaaaaa....   :Leveä hymy:  

Jännää...."omat pojat" haukkuu huoraksi,nartuksi ja pororaiskariksi....Ei mitään, mut sit känkstä sanoo amatööriä amatööriksi kö ei osaa kuplanpohjalletehdyllämazdalamppulookalikeaudilla talvella..... 

Ihanvitunsamatollespedefoorumille....   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Kuote:
"lappalais posse jatkaa juustoilua muilla foorumeilla, varsinkin Hösö vaikutti hilpeältä kun oli saanut bannit "etelän spedefoorumilta" pyörivätsilimät. No ehkä lappalaisten "keep it real" foorumi tyydyttää Hösön tarpeet tästä lähtien wonk"

hah....Elä luule että teidän foorumi on joku vitun elämä mulle! Edit.Näköjään joillekkin se on... /edit Eli olen erittäin hilpeä tuosta peeloilusta    :Leveä hymy:  


Sie ja krisse ootta irl kyl ihan rentoja "pappoja"...Ainakin viimeksi ku teidät olen nähnyt! Toivottavasti jatkossakin...   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

niin et ihan vitun sama sille jos joku a ja j:t saa rellestää siellä sillä kustannuksella että muut saa banaania(nyt kalija kaverina ja elämä on pilvilinnaa..)...Mukava oli vierailla ja provoilla siellä muutaman kerran...   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

ja jessen ei tarvi alkaa martyyriksi...    :Leveä hymy: 

[ 27.01.2005, 01:57: Viestiä muokkasi: Hösö ]

----------


## HemmoP

ei ***** mitä pellejä, aikuset ihmiset    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:  


Huomenna ralleihin, vitun siistiä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vähän ootte räädejä ku saitte bännit, uiui!

Pjuuno: kuvat ei nävy?

Ja teille väpämiehille: TUSKIN MUISTAN AIKAA...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösö on löythänyt a:n ja j:n akhilleen kanthapään ja shaa ne ihan silimitthömästi tholalthan...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

khyl khyl!!1   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oisba joku potosoppi ni sais vähä paranneltua näitä...mut saapi antaa mekavinkkiä et miten itse kuvaamalla nuista sais paremmat...

----------


## HemmoP

Meitsi tos duunas heti vähän customia! ***** löyty aika siistejä värejä ku väänteli kaikkia nappuloita kaakkoon ja koilliseen!

 

siis täähän on jo taidetta!!

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tajunta räjähtää! 

niin ja pakollinen: 'Porkke!' (Täällä sen saa sanoa vailla pelkoa panaaneista.)   :Vink:

----------


## staff

Jätkä on vielä pahempi ku minä. Wannabe lappalainen...     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:      LAitetaan vielä yks,     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no ui ui!!1 jätkä o selevästi joku elämäntapataiteilija   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> Originally posted by M. Ouvinen:
> * Tajunta räjähtää! 
> *



Näyttää enemmänkin siltä, että tuolla puskassa on pontikkapannu rähjähtäny. Tai sitte joku on pölliny kemian labrasta kaikki magnesiumlangat.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Matti Pesonen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by M. Ouvinen:
>  Tajunta räjähtää! 
> *



*Näyttää enemmänkin siltä, että tuolla puskassa on pontikkapannu rähjähtäny.* </font>[/QUOTE]elä nyt kaikille kerro et mitä täällä touhutaan...   :Sarkastinen:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Jari Säkkinen

> Originally posted by M. Ouvinen:
> * Tajunta räjähtää! 
> *



(quote)J.Helmenkalastaja: Galaksit räjähtää!!1(/quote)

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Säkkinen perkele - mikä ihmeen aktiivijäsen? Vieläkö Raleigh on kuosissaan?

----------


## Jari Säkkinen

> Originally posted by Matti Pesonen:
> * Säkkinen perkele - mikä ihmeen aktiivijäsen? Vieläkö Raleigh on kuosissaan?*



Onhan se, miksipä se varastossa menisi    :Sarkastinen:    Kun talven aikana tahtoo nuo ulkoilua vaativat harrasteet olla vähän jäissä. Tuohon "aktiivijäsenen" tilalle pitäisi kyllä ehdottomasti saada teksti "passiivijäsen"

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nättejä shotteja, Höspelä! Siit se lähtee.

Ens kerralla kokkeile Hösmå jotaki valkotasapainon eri säätöjä! Sais vähän vaikka lämpimämmän (eli punertavamman-kellertävämmän) sävyseksi ton taivaan, esim.? 

Sit voisit kokkeilla mitata valotuksen vaikka (auringonlaskussa) taivaasta esim. pistemittauksella ja lukita valotuksen sen mukaiseksi. Tämän jälkeen rajailet kuvan nätisti ja ylivalotat n. +1 EV:n verran, että tulee vähän maahankin muitakin kuin mustia sävyjä. Silleen saat ehkä taivaaseen enemmän värejä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ongelma tuossa on just se, että taivas on niin valoisa ja maa valoton.

Kokeile vaikka nuita?

Hemmo: ***** nää oot fotosoppimestari...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tai hommaat ns. ND-Grad -suotimen siihen.    :Vink:  

http://www.tiffen.com/color_grad_filters_pics.htm

----------


## The Golden boy

Ota hösö kuvat Saban tuulilasin lävitte, siin sulle on filtteriä kerrakseen. Hemmo voi tarvittaessa hönkiä lasiin, niin saadaan aikaiseksi "Sumuisten vuorten Gorilla" -efekti.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

***** mikä invaasio tänne on tullu, kaikkiko teistä on maininnu Porsse Artulle kohistetussa viestissä!!?    :Leveä hymy:  


Joo, meitsi kyl säätikin tota kuvaa antaumuksella! Ei ihme että siitä tuli noin saatanan hyvä!!1
 Ottaako joku muu Vuokatista poimituista sienistä keitettyä pontikkaa?

----------


## psysi

Njoo,

täällähä o vilkasta.

Kattelin muuten et germaanian ee-lahdesta sais 92* tai 94* - sarjalaista noin 500e:hen. Pitäskö ostaa yks ja tehä siitä shorelle hyppyri?

Vanhempaa 911:ta meinasin kattella kyllä ihan puolitosissani kesäautoksi.. Vajaaseen kymppiin näemmä irtoais  [img]tongue.gif[/img] 

Niillä alkaa olla jo ikääkin yli 25v, joten verojenkaan ei pitäs olla minkäännäkönen ongelmatilanne.

- petri

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by psysi:
> * Kattelin muuten et germaanian ee-lahdesta sais 92* tai 94* - sarjalaista noin 500e:hen. Pitäskö ostaa yks ja tehä siitä shorelle hyppyri?
> *



Parempi ois alastulona? Jättää valot päälle, niin on kiitorata ja kaikki. Auton sisälle voiaan sitten tunkea vaikka Muovinen, netti, pari gradiaalisuodatinta ja kerrosvoileipä, niin sehän elelee siellä pitkään.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

No saatana. Siinähän se on ratkaisu. Aina on puhuttu siitä siirrettävästä hyndästä. Ostetaan Porkse, jolla voi ajaa. Sitten tinataan keulakoteloon reilu vinssi, niin saadaan Porske puskaan ja puskasta pois.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by psysi:
>  Kattelin muuten et germaanian ee-lahdesta sais 92* tai 94* - sarjalaista noin 500e:hen. Pitäskö ostaa yks ja tehä siitä shorelle hyppyri?
> *



*Parempi ois alastulona? Jättää valot päälle, niin on kiitorata ja kaikki. Auton sisälle voiaan sitten tunkea vaikka Muovinen, netti, pari gradiaalisuodatinta ja kerrosvoileipä, niin sehän elelee siellä pitkään.   * </font>[/QUOTE]Emminä ilman kaliaa elä pitkään.. Muuten kyllä kelpaa. Mikäs siinä ois pätiessä kun ois netti, porsse, kerrosvoileipä ja porkke!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by M. Ouvinen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by psysi:
>  Kattelin muuten et germaanian ee-lahdesta sais 92* tai 94* - sarjalaista noin 500e:hen. Pitäskö ostaa yks ja tehä siitä shorelle hyppyri?
> *



*Parempi ois alastulona? Jättää valot päälle, niin on kiitorata ja kaikki. Auton sisälle voiaan sitten tunkea vaikka Muovinen, netti, pari gradiaalisuodatinta ja kerrosvoileipä, niin sehän elelee siellä pitkään.     </font>[/QUOTE]Emminä ilman kaliaa elä pitkään.. Muuten kyllä kelpaa. Mikäs siinä ois pätiessä kun ois netti, porsse, kerrosvoileipä ja porkke!   * </font>[/QUOTE]Bannit puuttuu mutta eiköhän neki sieltä tule.

----------


## marco1

Jaa, mitäs tuo teksti tarkoittaa:

_You have been banned from this forum.
Please contact the webmaster or board administrator for more information._ 

Mitäköhän etikettiä minä olen rikkonut, yrittänyt myydä liian xc -osia, ostin paritalon puolikkaan, ajan Rellulla?
   :confused:   
No ei sitten myydä noita osia sitä kautta..

----------


## MJF

--&gt; Marco

kato privaviestisi

----------


## pyynö

> Critical Information
> 
> You have been banned from this forum.
> Please contact the webmaster or board administrator for more information.



wei tu gou!

----------


## staff

Se oli mun vika. Turpaanvetoja otetaan vastaan lauantaina puolilta päivin.

----------


## Intiaani

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> * Se oli mun vika. Turpaanvetoja otetaan vastaan lauantaina puolilta päivin.*



Ootko jo ruvennut suunnittelemaan mitä teet korvausrahoilla...    :Leveä hymy:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

Höpö höpö.

Turha edes kuvitella että suomessa pahoinpidelty saisi mitään korvauksia. Luultavasti siinä käy niin että Tomi joutuu maksamaan kaikille hakkaajilleen korvauksia ansionmenetyksistä, kun niillä on rystyset turvoksissa eikä ne pysty koodaamaan, tai kokkailemaan.    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Intiaani

Älä nyt murskaa pienen pojan unelmia...    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Joo, voisin kyllä kuvitella sellaisenkin tuomion perustelut: "syytetty on poikkeuksellista julmuutta osoittaen iskenyt päällään kantajaa rystysiin useita kertoja".

 :Leveä hymy:  

Tarvisko joku kiekkosettiä v-tun jarruille?

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

ei voi taas muuta kö nauraa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Intiaani

Nauru pidentää ikää...    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

niimpä!


nim. odottelen daren korvakkoa ouluun...   :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Kylymä ootella rallyn alkua, ei edes juontajan rasvaiset jutut jaksaneet kiinnostaa.
Tuleekohan tänä vuonna kohtaamisia rallikuskin kanssa, viime vuonna innokas kisakuski pääsi aina Ukkoherrantielle ennenkuin ajoi lankomiehen kylkeen... Ralli kesti kaverilla pauttiarallaa minuuntin.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

http://www.ellsworthbikes.com/bikes/dare/01.htm


no hyivittuuuuuuuu!!!!1111111    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :No huh!:   :No huh!:  


ei tarvi sit tuotakaan laittaa seuraavaksi...

----------


## MJF

Onkohan toi nyt sitten se lopullinen versio...maailmalla ollut hirveetä spekulaatiota minkä näköinen 05 malli oikeasti on. Toi näyttää jotenkin seinään ajetulta     :No huh!:

----------


## Intiaani

Toihan on joku photarilla väännetty kuva. Ihan saatanan rumahan se on kyllä. Mä oon nähnyt nyt messujen jälkeen 4 eri versiota ja kyllä toi on niistä hirvein...    :Vihainen:  

Se korvaike pitäsitäi olla jo matkalla...   :Vink:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Intiaani:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Tomi L.:
>  Se oli mun vika. Turpaanvetoja otetaan vastaan lauantaina puolilta päivin.*



*Ootko jo ruvennut suunnittelemaan mitä teet korvausrahoilla...     * </font>[/QUOTE]Sitä se teettää ku quotesta jää jotain oleellista pois   :Vink:   Sano vakkojille seuraavalla kerralla että lainaavat koko tekstin    [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

mikä vitun rydefrii tästä rollotopikista tuli    :Leveä hymy:  


Kävimpä tsekkaa rallit, aika siistiltä näytti! Meinas vaan hitusen jäätää näppejä kön pakkasta ei ollu ku -29 ja viima jonkunmoinen ja kelkan lasi unohtunu kotio..

Huomenna sit Rovajärvelle, rok!

----------


## pyynö

-&gt; tomil




> Se oli mun vika.



ei se mitn.

----------


## HemmoP

Kävimpä huristelee tossa ympäri lepikkoa, näyttäs olevan talavi.. Räpystelin tolla iksukxsella muutaman fräpöstyskuvan..aika paljon kohinaa tullee kun vilimi on jotain muuta kö 50.. Samapa tuo, kelepaa mulle, ehä mää ikinä pyri täydellisyyteen

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


jättimöhkeetä =]

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Intiaani:
> * Toihan on joku photarilla väännetty kuva. Ihan saatanan rumahan se on kyllä. Mä oon nähnyt nyt messujen jälkeen 4 eri versiota ja kyllä toi on niistä hirvein...     
> 
> Se korvaike pitäsitäi olla jo matkalla...   *



no toivottavasti ne nyt jotain järkevää saa aikaseksi  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

ja on jo matkalla  [img]smile.gif[/img]  hyvä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


kimmo tosi mötmöttyneitä kuvia sulla!   :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

samperi ku on koreita kuvia!

----------


## HemmoP

Aamu, klo 8:00 oli pakkasta Kemijärvellä -33. Urheat vitun ääliöt päätti lähteä sinne sitten kattoon rallia kelekoilla 100km päähän.. Pitkän teippaamisen ja tärinän jälkeen olikin vitun makia reissu, ei ees paleltu!

Päivän sana oli 45km kairaa ilman karttaa. No, mun oivallinen valokuvamuisti onneksi pelasti retkueen hengen eikä eksytty ku 3km siitä mihin piti mennä, huikeaa, oltiin keskellä Hirvasselekää!

Tervaskanto palo ja Pykälistö ajo ihan vitun lujaa. Päivän muoti-ilmiö on sitten Evo ilman etu- tai takapuskuria

 
 
 
 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album175

----------


## PeeTee

Joo sormet siinä meinas peleltua ku tapitti pari tuntia 1D kourassa...tuolla muutama kuva yli 200 kuvasta...-&gt; http://kuvabloggi.blogspot.com/

----------


## Hösö

huh!111


tullee muute lunta!

----------


## HemmoP

vitun informatiivista Hösö!


Kävimmäpä poraan vähän reikiä lummeen tuola pohjoskairasa. Voi ***** mikä myrsky, ei ois eilen voinu uskoa että tällaset kelit tulis! Lunta on sitten parhaillaan jotain 2 metriä! Että kannattee varautua Hiluxin korottamiseen jos meinaa viel päästä Rovaniemeltä eteenpäin..


Ja kelkka irrotetaan hangesta nykyään näin =D



 


+ muuta satunnaista.. Vitun täydellinen päivä  *TAAS!!!!!1*

----------


## steelduck

:No huh!:    Lapissa on möhkeetä... sanoinkohan mä ton oikein.    :Leveä hymy:   Noi kelkkakuvat on hienoja, tekee melkein mieli muuttaa lappiin.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

No eikhän tänne vielä yks ihminen mahdu  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * huh!111
> 
> 
> tullee muute lunta!*



meillä oli pihassa niin paljon lunta tuiskuttanu että ei pystyny autolla ajaan ..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika möhkiät meisingit Lapin känstoilla, joo.   :Leveä hymy:   Mukava ryystää kahavia Espoossa rutisevan tietokoneen ääressä ja kateuesta vihiriänä tapittaa kuvamaisemia...

Eipä siinä, on täälläki lunta ja pikkupakkaset. Parhaat talvikelit tähän saakka.

Pete, laatukuvia ralleista! Mitä putkia sulla on käytössä?

----------


## HemmoP

dooh, oli se kyllä ainutlaatusen möhkiä keli    :No huh!:   Sompujärven EK:lla oli 2m penkat välistä, onneksi mun kaista oli aurattu   :Leveä hymy:  

Son sitte perjantaina helesinkiin meno, paahan Make ranskikset ja nakit uuniin ja kalija kylymiöön    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Kesäkuva tasapainon säilyttämiseksi:

----------


## HemmoP

Näin on, vaaka tasapainoon.. kohta on kesä!    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kyllä se kesä sieltä tullee!11


 


 

mitähän muuten hisulle kuuluu?

----------


## PeeTee

Aatos, Mulla oli tuolla ralleissa se 70-200/2.8 Sigma...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  
> 
> mitähän muuten hisulle kuuluu?
> 
> *



Soneran adsl-asennuksien tuuraajana / vp-apuraha-urheilijana...

vastahan se kirjoitteli omalla nimellään tänne.

----------


## Teemu N

Hösö ei vaan tunnista kun kerrankin omalla nimellä esiinnyn.
Vahvasti taustalla ollaan...
Marco mikä niissä kengissä ahdisti???   :confused:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu Niskanen:
> * Hösö ei vaan tunnista kun kerrankin omalla nimellä esiinnyn.
> Vahvasti taustalla ollaan...
> Marco mikä niissä kengissä ahdisti???    :confused: *



"Unfortunately Specialized have recently changed their terms and conditions to UK suppliers and we can no longer supply their products outside of the UK."
Elikäs ne ei saa myydä Spessun releitä Enklandian ulkopuolelle??? Hyvä EU!

----------


## Teemu N

Jep Jep!!! 
Juuri näin.
Kyllä ne engelsmannit osaa...   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

jaa katos   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

makeaatos-&gt; 207920-56877 ja 27e kö 3e oli pakettipussi ja posti sinne etelää niistä liukusulkijoista...

----------


## Ville



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * makeaatos-&gt; 207920-56877 ja 27e kö 3e oli pakettipussi ja posti sinne etelää niistä liukusulkijoista...*



3 €? Oisit vaan kääriny vessapaperiin!

Juuei, kiitti liukusulkumulaattoristefa-ornotologeista.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Tais tänään tulla palkka, joten makselen kaikki velat poijes.

----------


## HemmoP

Paa mullekki pari tonnia mage!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ää, sie kuitenki maksat sillä niitä pelivelkojas taas tai ostat kiljardilla variaattorinhihnoja ja suksimuovin öljylauhuttimia. Sitten vielä postailet palstat täyteen kuvia niistä ja kehut, ku meni taas kaikki rahat tunturituuleen.

----------


## HemmoP

no muttakö se ois mun mielestä hyvä idea    :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

Elä Make arvostele Hemmoa. Son hyvä, että silläkin on jotain muuta tekemistä ku potkia mummoja Rollon yössä. Nuorison terveysvaikutteisia harrastuksia tulee aina tukea!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

heha, kohta pyöritellään lisää katon kautta ympäri    :Leveä hymy:  

Feb 1, 2005 
2:58 A.M.    
LOUISVILLE, KY, US    
FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY  
2:15 A.M.    LOUISVILLE, KY, US    ARRIVAL SCAN  
Jan 31, 2005 
8:46 P.M.    
US    
BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  
7:19 P.M.    SEATTLE, WA, US    DEPARTURE SCAN  
6:53 P.M.    SEATTLE, WA, US    ARRIVAL SCAN  
5:54 P.M.    SPOKANE, WA, US    DEPARTURE SCAN  
4:55 P.M.    SPOKANE, WA, US    ORIGIN SCAN  
4:54 P.M.    SPOKANE, WA, US    FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY

----------


## Hösö

jaha...uus kuomu tuloillaan?  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


täällä sataa lunta...on satanu jo pari päivää...sataa edelleen...sitä lunta tullee kokoajanihanvitusti...loppua ei näy! 


avalansen graig o iha fag...meinaa et mie tarvin jonku 650 jousen dareen jos käytä lansea ja koittaa MINUA neuvoa et säkit pittää olla kohillaa...vitu amatööri kö se ei tajua et 650 jousi o ehkä vain reilu 100 pykälää liia jäykkä...ku eikös kuuluisassa avalansessa ole muka jotaki juttuja jota sanotaa vaimennukseksi? ekassa viestissä kehhuu et joo ku ostat lansen ni voit 50 pykälää löysempää jousta käyttää ku son nii pro...ja yhtääkkiä ***** pittää panna rautatankoa tilalle...


saatananmunapää!!11   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

no mitä vittua sie sillä tehet? Aja voksilla ja juo kaljaa niillä rahoilla mitä tohonki oot törsäämässä?!

----------


## Hösö

laitan koivuhalon iskarintilalle...myyn voxin etelään ja juon lissää kalijaa...


***** mie osta mittää...   :Vihainen:  


mut asiasta rasiaa...kai kaikki tarvii repullise kingejä kanadasta tms...siellä o aika halapaa kaikki....yxx kauppa myi uutta v10:ä 1200e   :Leveä hymy:   vois melekee vaihtaa pyörää...4kertaa reissun aikana   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

muute...loppu tuo lumisaje ku seinää!

----------


## The Golden boy

I can hea mi mind cracking!    :Sarkastinen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

Janilleha hösö voisit tuua vaikka stäpritmön niin saatas seki ajamaan ralea ens kesänä? Tai tuo samalla kuus niin voijaan tehä eri setuppeja

----------


## The Golden boy

Hanki Hösö kunnon kanatalainen vakkuutus. Sit Darella kunno pannut ja pistät hinnat "kohillee". Eiköhän sit kuus shitprimoa sieltä tuu heleposti.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

johnthomas on ny myymässä tenssiä veke.. siittä sais joku vitun hyvän pyörän!

http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11562

----------


## pyynö

well täts ridikylöysly tsiip!

----------


## Hösö

jani, emmie kanatasta tarvi vakuutuksia...kato ku kotisuomesta saa iha samat vakkuutukset jokka o sieläki voimasa...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


mikähä sillä jt:llä taas o mielessä ku pittää pistää m1 pois...

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, nyt meiti tietää mitä ostat!

 Monster
 24" takakiekko
 XTR kanmet+pingpongmrpnnäköinenohjuri
 Gustaavit

 ja Jannelta tän http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11572

----------


## Hösö

huomasin jo tuon!!!111 vitu janne...sen piti mulle tarjota tuota ennenkö pisti myyntii...ei oo tarjonnu..mulla o eka ostooikeus tuohon! vai mitä janne!!!1111


tuo on niiiiiiin rakkautta &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


pari huutomerkkiä vielä-&gt;!!

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösö! Ekkö nää ymmärrä yskää. Tossahan ois mahdollisuus Stella-palkintoon. Yrittäisit osua vistlerissä pyörällä karhuun. Kun et osuis ja pannuttaisit oikein smuutisti, haastaisit karhun ja paikalliset metsäviranomaiset oikeuteen harhauttamisesta ja jallittamisesta. Lisäksi voisit syyttää niitä edesvastuuttomuudesta ja peräänkuuluttaisit oikeuksiasi osua karhuun.  Hirveet korvaukset saisit ja saisit mekana julukisuutta Kanatalais-lehdissä. Paikallinen Hannu Karpo lahjottais sosiaalipornomaisesti nyyhkyttäen sinulle uusia pyöriä hiukan naarmuuntuneen Daren tilalle. Mekaplään!    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 03.02.2005, 10:29: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## Hösö

***** sä oot yössä...


pittää reenata tuota tszadia ku kai sinne joskus menen...   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

jumalauta Hösö!!! Se Hayes mitä ilmattiin ja katkottiin letkuja toimii vitun hyvin nyt! Sääjin sen eilen krunziin kiinni ja tuntuma on jopa tällä planeetalla   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

nyt kun vielä keksis mitä tolla polokupyörällä tekkeepi niin ois kaikki hyvin    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

toimii vai!   :No huh!:   no helevetti..ei menny sekkään 3h hukkaan   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


mixi hki ei soita...semmone paikka ku katajanokka...pittää vissii itte sinne soitella pikkuhilijaa...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mie keksin: tee siitä haukiuistin? Jarnolle! Sitä ennen otat kuitenki sen mun Katjarepo-200-millisen levyn sievästi irti, teippaat sen vaikkelis ottaas kiinni ettei unehu ja ojennat mulle ens viikonloppuna mopedinäyttelyssä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Mulla on sulle Hemmo idea. Ala pyöräileen sillä. 110 saavutettu eile! PELKÄÄ SINÄ KOIRA!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Jep, pellaa helvetin hyvin.. Ainoo ongelma on se vitun banjon pultti kö ei saa oikeen stongaan kiinni tuota   :Irvistys:   Pitää säveltää uus pulttimutteriviritysyhistelmä niin eikhän tuo tuosta tokene..

Tiitsa, ville ja wille ja muut.. Käykääs sekkaan www.rbclub.net ja jäsenet osio.. Meinasittako nyt liittyä tohon vai not?

----------


## Hösö

*HELSINKI VAVISKOON POLVILLAAN!!111*


meikä iskee sinne sit!!11  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  ***** et alakaa rf:ssä ja ruiseissa tapahtuu ku hösö saapuu tld:t päällä edustaa oikee tosissaan sinne!

----------


## HemmoP

onnee, ei muuten ees olla kateellisia    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tiedän   :Leveä hymy:  

mut ***** ku ei lapissa ole makaroonin paistajalle paikkaa...tai no harunoon ois mut pimeenä 40e päiväpalkalla ei oikee natsaa...


***** jos ei helsinki tykkää minusta ni ajan kotia äiti luo ja nostan ansiosidonnaista...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Käy sääliksi iskää ja äitiä    :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niin käy, nythän ne ei nää Hösöä ees joka viikonloppu! Varmaan Sippo vetää surupuvun päälle...

----------


## HemmoP

no voi ei.

Raapasin tosa joutessa SPU:lle mainoksen Levin kisoista.. Saapa nähhä joutuuko sensuurin kohteeksi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Uiddu, kohta se on televiziossa jossain ruokaohjelmassa. "Tässä oli sitte viikonlopun mekavinkit ruokahommiiin ja muistakaa että teema on voita ja Darea säästämättä".
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö pääsee viimeinki ajaan ne Tuomiokirkon portaat, ku sehän on niinkö pitkäaikanen unelma.   :Leveä hymy:  

Muita old skool -rasteja:

1) Munkan "iso"

2) Kaivarin steökäppi

3) Hernesaaren hiekkaläjät

Pitää kato kerätä ensin alan pohjatieto ja suorittaa perustutkinto.   :Vink:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Hösö pääsee viimeinki ajaan ne Tuomiokirkon portaat, ku sehän on niinkö pitkäaikanen unelma.    
> 
> Muita old skool -rasteja:
> 
> 1) Munkan "iso"
> 
> 2) Kaivarin steökäppi
> 
> ...



Emme toki unohda malminkartanoa, pitäähän reehootaki ajaa jossain.

----------


## zanSSi

Henmo!--&gt; onko sulla vielä se 350# fiftarin titaani jousi? Hintaa?

hösö--&gt; sulla kun on nyt tommonen samanlainen hopen napa ku mulla, niin siinä o ne laipat eri kokoset, (tyhmä kysymys) tarviiko toiselle puolelle pidemmät pinnat, vai väännetäänkö vaan jotenkin oudosti?   :No huh!:  

Tuli seeärseestä soikea ja murtunut ex823:n, pitää vaatia korvausta..   :Vihainen:

----------


## steelduck

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * HELSINKI VAVISKOON POLVILLAAN!!111
> 
> 
> meikä iskee sinne sit!!11   [img]tongue.gif[/img]   ***** et alakaa rf:ssä ja ruiseissa tapahtuu ku hösö saapuu tld:t päällä edustaa oikee tosissaan sinne!*



\o/   :Leveä hymy:   Tervetuloa...

----------


## MJF

> Originally posted by steelduck:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  HELSINKI VAVISKOON POLVILLAAN!!111
> 
> 
> meikä iskee sinne sit!!11    [img]tongue.gif[/img]    ***** et alakaa rf:ssä ja ruiseissa tapahtuu ku hösö saapuu tld:t päällä edustaa oikee tosissaan sinne!*



*\o/      Tervetuloa...* </font>[/QUOTE]Jep, välkommen     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Tzäänssi, oha mulla se jous! Sekkaa ykstööne niin laitan inhvoa..

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   kiitos kiitos   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

anssi joop,kyl se kaipaa erimittaset pinnat...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


onx toukokuussa jo kruisit? millo salpis aukee?

----------


## HemmoP

noni, vaihdoin läjän poroja lentokoneeseen.. Kohta saan ikioman MD-11sen alle ja pääsen lentään kohti etelää  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Huomenna sitte rätkänäyttelyyn osteleen uusia mopoja ja kaikkee, siistiä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

viexie ärrän vaihossa ärrään?

----------


## Sami P

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Käy sääliksi iskää ja äitiä     *



Eikö yhtään meitä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Hössis on kuuma påttu!

----------


## Ville

Noniin, kylläpä on scoottikin paskana. runko vääntyny, vaakaputken alakiinnikkeet murtunu jne.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Hätä ei ole tämännäköinen sillä Silan Juha ja Mika käväsivät juottamassa Jykin kätkät saksassa känniin!

"niin, jykkiltä terveisiä että jos oot kiltisti niin saatat ehkä päästä japaniin 23.3 alkaen 26.3 olis massit nipponis jaossa 1. 1200€  2. 750€  3. 350€ ja 27.3 vai 1. 3800€ sit kattoon tokioo ja vuoria. uus alurunko tulossa!"

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, moponäyttelyssä oli aika hyvä sidekikki se muotishou! Tuli melekein siellä palloiltua enemmän ku mopolassa.    :Leveä hymy:     Oli kiva hiplata muotia ja lukea Annaa ihan ilimaseksi Hemmon ja Teelian kans. Jarno meni tietenki heti hukkaan, mutta se oli heleppo löytää Ducatilta studiokuvaamasta messun möhkeintä leissiä.

Laulutai-iltana käytiin sitten upottaan rekkavaunullinen rahaa pitsaan ja virkistysjuomiin. Hauskaa oli, mutta nälkä jäi ja eteläläinen alkoholikin meni vaan kusena vartalon läpi. Lappilainen vapaasti virtaava järjestelmä vaatii vissiin kohmeemmat litkut.

----------


## HemmoP

***** mikä herätys.. ois tehny miel kääntää kylkeä     :Irvistys:  

Mutta viikonloppu oli kyllä möhkein pitkästä aikaa, Helsinki tosin on yhtä perseestä ku ennen.. Pummiratikkasaitsiing oli kyllä yön kohokohta      :Sarkastinen:  

Ja se mitä sielä sanotaan viinaksi on meillä ilmeisesti vettä       :Leveä hymy:  


jooainiin, Timolle,Tonille ja Tomille kiitoksia perjantain oluesta. En ois ite kerinny kauppaan sillä vitun karjakuljetuksella


KOHTA    :No huh!:  


Feb 7, 2005 
6:20 A.M.    
HELSINKI, FI    
OUT FOR DELIVERY  
6:19 A.M.    HELSINKI, FI    IMPORT SCAN  
Feb 1, 2005 
2:58 A.M.    
LOUISVILLE, KY, US    
FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY  
2:15 A.M.    LOUISVILLE, KY, US    ARRIVAL SCAN  
Jan 31, 2005 
8:46 P.M.    
US    
BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  
7:19 P.M.    SEATTLE, WA, US    DEPARTURE SCAN  
6:53 P.M.    SEATTLE, WA, US    ARRIVAL SCAN  
5:54 P.M.    SPOKANE, WA, US    DEPARTURE SCAN  
4:55 P.M.    SPOKANE, WA, US    ORIGIN SCAN  
4:54 P.M.

----------


## psysi

-&gt; HemmoP

Onkos hyvä takki?-)

Rahhaaki voit pistää sitte ku siltä tuntuu, 570234-419531 on pankkiyhteys.

- petri

----------


## HemmoP

Petri, meitsit joutu menee viel sunnuntaina uudestaan sinne näyttelyyn kuupoileen ku kaverinkin piti saada takki sielt..ilmeisesti se sitten on hyvä  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Oli muuten sunnuntaina paaaljon mukavampi kierrellä, ei ollut jengiä varmaan puolia siittä lauantaina määrästä! 

muutens se 750 ärrä oli vallan komia laitos   :No huh!:   pitäs ens kesänä käydä semmostakin kokkeileen, riittääkö tollanen vajaakone mihinkään    :Leveä hymy:   (vitsi)

----------


## Hösö

suht makia!!1

tännää rolloon ja 4 pv vapaata   :No huh!:  

vois vaikka purkaa keulan iha huvin vuoksi ja asentaa hylkeet...   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## steelduck

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *    kiitos kiitos     
> onx toukokuussa jo kruisit? millo salpis aukee?*



Kruisit on käsittääkseni joka viikonloppu - talvellakin. Aina siellä muutama on urpaania roppimassa, jollei nyt räntää kilokaupalla sada. Kalkkunat ajaa trailia viikottain..   :Vink:  

Kalpis aukeaa varmaan aika nopeasti hiitokauden loputtua, kunhan "lumet" sulaa.

----------


## HemmoP

jetlagista selevitty ja viikonloppua ootellessa voi tsigailla kuvia etelämmualta..

perjantaina timolla
 
 
 
 

lauantaina pietarinkadulla säädettiin käyntiin jäistä ooppelia, siihen se sitten jäikin ja matkattiin pummilla pasilaan
 

näyttelyssä ajeltiin ihan täysiä, jarno teki kaupat tästä
 

tsiksit oli kivoja
 

ja maken kans opittiin paljon muodin uusista kuvioista =D


[ 08.02.2005, 12:37: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## HemmoP

Joku Oiva oli keksinyt tavan yhdistää mersun ja prätkän. Loogista, tilasin jo itsellekkin yhden!
 

illasta lojuttiin pöydän alla
 
 
 


sunnuntaina käytiin viel uus rundi kun kerta ilmaiseksi sisään pääsi

----------


## HemmoP

sit joutukin lähteen kotio. viimeset oluset kitusiin ja takas jänkhälle

 

ja Antti ajo suunnilleen hitaammin kuin kukaan keskiverto helsinkiläinen! Vähän mua hävetti istua siinä kyydissä     :Leveä hymy:  
 


(no ei sentään   [img]smile.gif[/img]   )


loput kuviot http://offroad.sevennet.net/album192

----------


## Hösö

no just...ollu varmasti kiva reissu..

----------


## HemmoP

no eeeemmätiä, aika ankee    :Leveä hymy:  


psycopetri, sait rahas!

----------


## tv.

huh...hösö täsä tere...


tommone o tompsala nykyää...

 

suht komia!! nyt harrille mut sitä enne vetää turistipunput pihalle...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## MJF

--&gt; Hösö

Sulla taisi olla Panasonicin FMZ-20??? digikamera, vai olenko ihan yössä???


Mites on toiminut, erittäin kiinnostunut miten pärjää hämärässä/huonossa valossa...ilmeisesti menee ihan puuroksi jo ISO 400? Riittääkö manuaalisäädöt ja onko se linssi ihan ok?

Kamera olisi tarkoitus hankkia, järkkäri on tottakai järkkäri muttei ehkä viittis investoida niin paljon/kantaa sellaista värkkiä.

----------


## HemmoP

lusikkaa soppaan.. Mats, mun mielipide on että osta mahdollisimman pieni kamera, siis järjen rajoissa tietty. Tulee pidettyä mukana, kulkee vaikka taskussa ja kuvat on ihan kelvollisia. Sitten jos tuntuu että pitää saaha oikeesti kunnon kamera niin ostaa jonkun ½D kanonin. Mulla on ixux500 känoni ja sillä saapi ihan tarpeeksi kelevollisia kuvija kaiketi..


ja viikonlopu säätiedote! Tuntus aika möhkeeltä keliltä  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## MJF

--&gt; Hemmo

Se olikin ajatus ton Panasonicin kanssa, alunperin oon katellut Nikonin D70 taikka Canonin D60/D10 käytettynä. Järkkärissä tottakain ylivoimainen kuvanlaatu, putkista riippuen tottakai, mutta samalla painavin, isoin ja kallein ratkaisu. Hitonmoista sähellystä esim. merellä/vuorella kun pitää kaivaa laukusta jne. Kuvan ottaminen kestää kohtuuttoman kauan. 

Kaverin Nikon D70 tulee kyllä niin hiton hyvää kuvaa, 1.8 kiinteällä putkella kaupunkimaisemat yöllä on silmiä hivelevää. Hitto kun ei osaa päättää...   :Vihainen:

----------


## steelduck

Joko oikeasti pieni kamera, kuten IXUS tms. tai sitten digijärkkäri.

----------


## Hösö

tai pana...


o muute suht vitu gei tuo rfpalsta...ku ei sitä saatana saa ennää ees ***** lukia! ootappa ku pääse tszadii ni meen seisoo sen serverin johon päälle ni että kukkaa ***** ennää lue sitä saatana!    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  


jo kyllä...kaikki keksit,porkkanat ja kakut o poistettu...    :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by MJF:
> * --&gt; Hösö
> 
> Sulla taisi olla Panasonicin FMZ-20??? digikamera, vai olenko ihan yössä???*



juu FZ20 löytyy...eli et ole yössä






> Originally posted by MJF:
> *Mites on toiminut, erittäin kiinnostunut miten pärjää hämärässä/huonossa valossa...ilmeisesti menee ihan puuroksi jo ISO 400? Riittääkö manuaalisäädöt ja onko se linssi ihan ok?
> 
> Kamera olisi tarkoitus hankkia, järkkäri on tottakai järkkäri muttei ehkä viittis investoida niin paljon/kantaa sellaista värkkiä.*



[QUOTE]

en oo hirveesti kuvannu joten puuroista en oo päässyt selville vielä kunnolla...

manuaali säädöt on kyl hyvät ja valikot tarpeeksi yksinkertaiset mulle   :Leveä hymy:  

ja emmie tuosta linsistäkään osaa sanoa mittää   :Leveä hymy:   pitkä putki, valovoimaa f2.8 koko matkalle...hyvähän tuo kait on   :Leveä hymy:   pitää kuvata enemmän ja oppia kuvaamaan paremmin niin uskon et tuolla ihan hyvää jälkeä saa! 

 

tuo o suoraa kamerasta, ei ees pienennetty...emmie nyt tiiä onko tuo huono vai ei..itte tykkään tuosta taivaasta...joten piti napata kuva..

----------


## HemmoP

samoilla linioilla ristianin kans, mielummin pieni pokkari tai iso järkkäri.. Riippuen mistä on valamis uhraamaan..

Hösön elämä on bannien myötä mennyt sen siliän tien   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * samoilla linioilla ristianin kans, mielummin pieni pokkari tai iso järkkäri.. Riippuen mistä on valamis uhraamaan..
> *



Miä kans. Mulla on Canon A85 joka yhdistää melko ison painon pokkarin ominaisuuksiin joten ei tule usein mukaan. Akut (4 x AA 2100mAh) kyllä sitten riittää piiiitkään (jouluna viimeksi ladattu... ja muutama kuva otettu).

----------


## HemmoP

toivottavasti me ei nyt ihan liikaa vaikuteta etelän ihmisten elämään    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * toivottavasti me ei nyt ihan liikaa vaikuteta etelän ihmisten elämään     *



No me kyllä vaikutetaan, Soneran poijat päivitti härveleitään ja katkaisivat firman yhteydet asiakkaisiin, kerrannaisvaikutukset ovat kokoluokaltaan ällistyttäviä.    :No huh!:  


Kauhija tuuli.

----------


## HemmoP

ihan sama tuulille ja sateille ja paisteille. Kunhan ei olis -40 pakkasta ku sillon pitäs laittaa pitkät kalsarit ja paksummat kinttaat    :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *
> Hösön elämä on bannien myötä mennyt sen siliän tien   *



no *****!!1 ois se mukava lukia dh-oravista,freeride-piisoneista ja trailitoukista...     :Sarkastinen:  


iellä natsaa...mozilla ryöstää...    :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ihan sama tuulille ja sateille ja paisteille. Kunhan ei olis -40 pakkasta ku sillon pitäs laittaa pitkät kalsarit ja paksummat kinttaat    *



Väkisinhiihdossa tuommoinen tuuli on ikävää, kunnon pakkasella on taas hyvä syy tehdä jottain muuta.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no voi ei, mee ajaan rallia uusilla hipo-osilla eläkä mähöä saatanan nörtti


10 viikkoa ja 2 päivää kesään!
8 viikkoa kilipisen reissuun!
5 viikkoa ruottin roudtrippiin!
2 päivää viikonloppuun!


möhkeetä    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ai niin, pitäisi minunkin mennä ajelemaan kun Rellussa on uudet hipo-tuning-kaasuiskarit by Sachs ja uusi imusarjan alipaineanturin anturiputki. Lähekkö Hösö viivalle Saballa?
 :Leveä hymy:  

edit: -lla

[ 09.02.2005, 16:01: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

eikö se kirjoteta et saballa?


voi mie lähtiä...o syötöt ja turponahdot nyt vaa sillee et tuo ei ota pitoa yhtää ku ottaa lähtöjä..potkii tyhyjää vaa vaikka kui koittaa pykältää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Näkkyykö? :

 

Aika siisti revontulikuva!   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

no aavistuksen joo    :No huh!:   onneksi huomenna ja ylihuomenna ja yliylihuomenna pääsee nuita tsiigaileen  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

***** mitä ääliöitä maa päällä kantaa.. nostin ton Juhon norkomyyntilmon rydefreellä niin johan rupee mulle tuppaan privaattiviestejä    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   Eikö saatana nuille penikoille opeteta että nykyäänkin voi kommunikoida puhumalla, ei saatana lähettelemällä privaattiviestejä jollekkin joka on jonkun tietokoneettoman kaveri..huhhu, ***** mikä avautuminen, mutta oli ihan pakko    :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:  


_"joo, sori mut mulle ei voi soittaa ku pudotin puhelimen mereen ja siin on mikki rikki, sendi tekstarii nii jutellaan"_

----------


## Hösö

no oha tuo revontulikuva aika vitu hieno!    :No huh!:  

missä ne mekan revantulikuvat o?


***** et o hammaslääkäri perseestä! ja 2vaihee arvioiva ajo tännää   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Häh? Siis ei tuo ole minun ottama. Ku oiski! Linkkasin vaan valokuva.netistä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Enköhän mieki ota tuommosia joskus parin miljoonan vuojen päästä jos harjottelen joka päivä.

Editti: ommulla ne kaks revontulikuvaa, mutta niitä ei oo netissä.

----------


## Hösö

eikö oo sinu ottama?   :No huh!:   no shit sherlokki...   :Leveä hymy:   mie ny meinaa niitä kuvia kö sillo käytii kejapilla ja kuupoiltii tuolla vaaralajjassa...rememberiä...ring eni bells and troy lees?    :Sarkastinen:     [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei sillon ollu reviksii...

----------


## HemmoP

siinäpä artulle muutama kohtuu tuore porsse

----------


## Hösö

o muute aika monessa pientä peltiremppaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   vähä pakkelia puskurii ja spreitä päälle...   [img]tongue.gif[/img]   

make,ei ollukkaa reviksiä mut siis niinkö tähtii ja hohdetta...tiäx sparkkii junou!    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

On se niin mukava talviselta työreissulta tullessa kattella kun lentokentän parkkiksella on rivi kiiltäviä Possuja (3-nn kpl 911/Cayenne) käynnissä ... ja itsellä odottaa siellä umpijäinen ranskanpulla. 
Myönnettäköön että olen laskeskellut sitä että jos jättäis Röllin siihen ja kokeilee kuinka kauas Possulla kerkiää.
 :Sarkastinen: 

[ 10.02.2005, 21:57: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=394916

----------


## tv.

hitto että on makia pyörä, ei voi sanoin kuvailla  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

(picture by -hZö-)

----------


## fleGsuz

Hiton hianot kammet!!   :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oon muuten säätäny tuon pyörän tangon korkeuden!   [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kyllä sen huomaaki, on taas kerätty koko kylän speikerit pinoon. Toisaalta, Hösöhän käyttää niitä sormuksina (sopivan kokosia), joten aina on kymmenen megeshä.   :Leveä hymy:  

Siisti pyörä tv! Alkaa itelläkin haluttaan jäykkistä ku tsuumailee tuota.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

hei jätkät. Kohti viikonloppua mennään   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Fiddu, että o ruma jätkä kuskina. Sellanen henkilö, joka on kaunis vain vanhempiensa mielestä, jos niidenkään...     :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

MIKÄHÄN PIRU SIINÄKIN ON, KUN EI TAHO NAISET OIKEIN PYSYÄ ?

Näin kevätpuolella talvea tulee terveelle miehelle mieleen ne elämän 
perusasiat. Mahla alkaa virtailla, vai mitenkä sitä sanotaan.
Suoranaista
yksinäisyyttä ei tietenkään ole, kun on tuo koira.
Kavereita on aina sen
verran, että saadaan korttirinki kasaan ja kiljuun kimppasokerit kerran 
kuussa.
Vaan joitain kummallista ylimääräistä kaipuuta se pukkaa kevät karunkin 
uroon munaskuihin.
Mikä siinä auttaa, sanottu ja tehty.
Pistin Helsingin Sanomiin ilmoituksen: "Katseenkestävä, 
huumorin-tajuinen nainen. Sinua etsii tositarkoituksella rehellinen 
suomalainen mies. Myös hellien takkailtojen mahdollisuus. Alko ja 
savuttelu eivät hallitse elämääni. Harrastuksina autoilu, aerobic ja 
metsästys. Saanhan kohdata sinut keväässä?
Nimimerkki: Yksinäinen tulppaani."
Yks Kejonen siinä ilmoituksessa vähän konsultoi.
Se on taksikuski, ja nehän
tuntee kyllä naiset.
Sama Kejonen kirjoitti naisille ne muutamat kirjeetkin vastaukseksi.
Tehokkaita täkyjä, romantiikkaa.
Vähän epäilen sitä Kejosta
homoksi, kun se osaa niin monta runoa ulkoa ja sillä on tietokone.
Oisko mennyt kuukauden päivät kun yksi leidi oli sitten tulossa käymään.
Lähdin asemalta Ladalla hakemaan.
Pistin vähän siistimpää päälle:
pikkutakin ja salihousut.
T-paidassa luki pikkusen huumoria: Ellun Piriste.
Deodorantti oli taas kateissa; suhautin kainaloon Raidia, sama se mikä 
haju.
Minulla oli siinä matkan varrella, kaverin pajassa, kesärenkaat 
pinnoitettavina, piti käydä ne hakemassa. Myöhästyin asemalta melkein 
tunnin.
Kaks kertaa muistin siinä hötäkässä sen naisen nimenkin väärin.
Vaan p*sk**kos tuosta, ei se pahoittanut mieltänsä, niin reippaastihan 
tuo kanteli matkalaukkunsa autolle, kun minä kävin täyttelemässä lottokupongin.
Laiton sen takapenkille istumaan pitkäsiimalaatikon päälle, kun minun 
koira istuu aina edessä.
Tuli se Kejonen siihen irvistelemään, että onkos toimitettu tavara 
tuoretta.
Piti tarjota sille baarissa pari kaljaa, sellainen oli sopimus.
Nainen odotteli koiran kanssa autossa.
Ostin lähtiessä grilliltä lihapiirakan lenkinpätkällä, kaikki mausteet, 
extra sipuli ja maitoa.
Söin itse, annoin osan koiralle, ja kyselin, että ottaako se 
takapenkkiläinen kanssa.
Se sanoi junassa syöneensä.
Otin siinä ajellessa tekarit suusta ja nuoleskelin puhtaaksi.
Sitä naista rupesi oksettamaan, piti pysähtyä.
Tietää ne junien ruuat.
Loppumatka meni kuitenkin ihan mukavasti. Selailin Jallua ajellessa, 
enkä meinannut huomata yhtä kollia, piti ihan koukata, että sain sen pyörän alle.
Nyljin mirrin näppärästi rukkastarpeiksi, pyyhin kädet koiraan ja eikun 
taas matkaan.
Tarjoilin hieman tunnelmamusiikkia. Frederikin "Mä tahdon takoa sun 
markkinarakoa" on lempikappaleita.
Se ehti tulla kahdeksan kertaa ennen
kuin oltiin kotipihassa.
Oli siinä vaiheessa jo niin seksuaalisesti ylivirittynyt tunnelma, että 
piti juoksulla mennä vessaan.
Oli meillä myöhemminkin semmosta estottoman kodikasta tunnelmaa.
Kopeloin sitä "vaimoehdokasta" kokeeksi sieltä täältä, tullen mennen, 
kun se kanteli vettä kaivolta, luutusi lattioita ja pesi nyrkkipyykkiä.
Puolilta päivin kävi poliisi kyselemässä ulosottomiehen kanssa saataviaan.
Niillä oli koira mukana, ja se oksensi, kun näki minun ruokailevan.
Täällä ei turhaan hienostella!
Lainasin siltä naiselta käsilaukusta pari satasta, että näkevät 
viranomaisetkin, ettei tässä ihan yhteiskunnan siivellä eletä.
Illalla soittelin kaverit paikalle "Barbaraa" katsomaan.
Pidettiin perinteinen piereskelykilpailu. Minä voitin, vaikka 
Simanaisen Oskari soitti porilaisten marssista ensimmäisen säkeistön 
melkein kokonaan ennen kuin sillä pärähti henki materiaksi!
Sen kunniaksi päätettiin lähteä kylillä pyörähtämään.
Tehtiin oikein lista kaikista hauskuuksista, mitä nyt sellainen 
äijäporukka pikkupäissään keksii.
Barbaralle päsähti ärhäkkä päänsärky, ja se jäi kotiin.
Soittelin sille
myöhemmin aamuyöstä monta lämmittelypuhelua kotiin eikä tosiaankaan 
mitään pyhäkoulutekstiä.
Oisko se kello ollut jotain kolme, kun tulin kotiin.
Barbara nukkui
matkalaukkujensa päällä, omituisia ovat etelän tavat!
Mukava oli silti
tulla; kyllä se naisen käsi on, joka huushollissa näkyy.
Minun piti se Barbara kuitenkin herättää. Sai maksaa taksin ja siivota 
takapenkin, kun minä en millään jaksanut.
Aamulla tuli äitimuori käymään, kuului heti ovelta sanovan, että meidän 
poika pärjää ihan hyvin ilman tuollaisia meikattuja kaupunkilaisvosujakin.
Ja niinpä se lähti Barbara.
Laukut jäi ja kaikki.
No, oli miten oli.
Kyllä se on justiinsa se huumorintaju, mikä pittää meikäläisen naisella 
olla kohallaan.
Ja ulukonäkö tietenki.  

&gt;

----------


## Archie

Kimmolle kiitos Porssekuvista. Kun lakkaan köyhtymästä, siirrän minäkin moottorin takakonttiin. Vastalahjaksi tossa kuva duunipaikalta:
 
Näyttää ettei etelän spete osaa ajaa yhtään, kun ei pysy kelkka edes noin leveällä baanalla vaan nousee ilmaan?!    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

eih...amatööri! luulis nyt joka jannun tietävän et ilimaiskarit o iha vitu pintakovia... ei natsaa patikossa...    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Artturi perkele, kuolattiinko me muuten tossa samoja perseitä   :Leveä hymy:     :confused:

----------


## PeeTee

Jaahas...taas ois polvet leikelty(kummakki tällä kertaa...)   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Lepposaa pete, kesällä oot sit jo iskussa   [img]smile.gif[/img]  menikö ihan tähystyksellä vai pitikö tehä vetoketjua?

----------


## HemmoP

Everything is fine   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


 
 

oli möhkee päivä... tosi möhkee!

----------


## Hösö

asteen verra lepposaa...


 


olen niin kade!   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

semmoost sattuup.. eilen meni muuten yks polleki rusinaksi ku se vähän halasi petäjää    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

heetkinen...käviksie kattoo syväsetreillissit?   :Leveä hymy:   joko sielä pääs kruissaan?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Nonni... vitutuksen multihuipennus alkaa lähennellä huippujaan timolla tänään...

Päivän kattonu lasku leffoja tietokoneelta, sekä mikalta hain läjän dvd:itä lainaan, aiheena fillarointi. Sittenkun kattelee veilä menneitten kesien ajokuvia, niin ei paljoa vois armejaan lähtö kiinnostaa taas.  Lasku kamatki on huoneessa valmiina pakattu, senkun ottaa mukaan vaan. Vasta 2 viikon päästä pääsee taas ylläxelle (hösö, ootko mestoilla?) Sitten ois 3 viikon päästä tellu tapahtuma pyhällä, sinnekki pitäs lähtä. makiaa tulee oleen!

Nii juu tosiaan, viimeviikolla oli taisteluleiri ala ilmavoimat. Viikon leirin aikana tuli yhteesä 2 hälytystä... nekin ennen yhtätoista. Sotilaskodissa päästiin käymään ja hiihtomarssiki oli huimat 6km. Mutta silti meinas ihan itkettään alkaa. 
"Lentosotamies karinen, miksi ette laske mäkeä muna-asennossa, niinkuin on opetettu?"(laskin rennossa pystyasennosa ja lykkiin vauhtia lisää)
 -"Ei oo mitään järkeä laskea nuin, vaarallistaki se on vielä ja vauhtiaki haluais lisää"
"Täällä ei sallita sooloilijoita!"
Tommosta keskustelua oli jonku kersantin kanssa hiihtokoulutuksessa... VOI ***** mitä pellejä.

Sitten... marssin aikana kun on tapana jonossa hiihtäessä, kun etummainen tyyppi laittaa viestin eteen päin, jokainen toistaa sen, että se menee taakse asti. Nooh, mie en oo pahemmin jaksanu toistella, ku miun takana hiitelee joku vitun innokas idiootti, joka aina kerkee toistaa sen sanoman, ennen ku mie oon kerenny ajatteleenkaan ees sitä. Joten oon ollu hiljaa, ku se on jo lähteny mun takanaolevalta taaksepäin. 
Nooh, eiköhän siihenki joku luutnantti puutu. "Miksi TE ette toista viestiä, niinkuin on käsketty? Onko se niin hankala asia osata? Mitä?"
-"no tuo taaimmimmainen tyyppi kerkes jo toistaa sen, ennen miua, niin aattelin, että ei tartte enää toistaa, ku taaksepäin se viesti on jo lähteny?!?"
"Juuri sinunlaistesi tyyppien takia veistit katkoilee! Pitääkö tätä asiaa opetella vieläkin?"
-"no mutta se viesti meni munki läpi, ku tuo taaimmainen toisti sen ja lähetti taaksepäin?!?"
Eipä siinä, se herra lähti siitä meneen ja jatkettiin maktaa, entistä vittuuntuneempana.

Leiri meni muuten ihan jees... Pelotti kattua ku eteläsuomalaiset pilkkoo puita kirveellä, siis oikiasti vitun pelottavan näköstä, melkei pelotti yhtä paljon ku katella roppaavaa mikkoa! Sitten ys tyyppi löi rautakangella yheltä tytöltä varpaan sohjoxi! Ja sitten pojat osaa olla aivan vitun ärsyttäviä kun ne saa aseita käsiin... "***** mää räiskisin tällä paljon!" "ois siisti päästä räiskimään tällä" "pääsis jo ampumaan sillä singolla" ...sitten ne vielä jaksaa puunata ja kiillotella sitä pyssyä joka vitun välissä. Jotkut  mega mulkut kutsuu sitä vielä morsiameksi tms. Itellä lähinnä tekee mieli heittää se ase jonnekki jorpakkoon, tai hauata suohon.

Nii ja mikä parasta. Ys kersantti tuli ys ilta sanomaan taas mun käytöksestä jotain, ku hengailin ottalamppu päällä ulkona, duunailin jotain siinä, mihin valoa tarttee.
"Sammuttakaa heti se valonne, vihollinen saattaa nähä sen! Täällä näkee aivan hyvin ilman valoja,  tai toista se voi olla TEILLÄ KAUPUNKILAISILLA, joiden silmät ovat tottuneet kaupungin valoihin, kun metsässä ette ole olleet!"
-"ok" ...olin niin kyrpiintyny siihen äijään, että oli tosi lähellä, etten avautunu tyypille. sanoin vain sitten "ok". ...vai ***** katuvalo kaupunkilainen meikäki. Voi perkele.

Nooh, eiköhän se tästä mene, kunhan vaan jaksaa pitää sen suunsa kiinni, olis muuten ihan perkeleesti ollu naljailu paikkoja isoillekki herroille. Ei oo vaan tohtinu vielä...

Nooh, eikai se auta, takasi sinne vitun jämsän halliin.

Akulle megamöhkiät kiitokset loistavasta paketista, mikä oli ilmestyny päivystäjän pöyän läheisyyteen! Jasso purkissa on mahtava kirja ja varmaan on päivystäjällä ilme ollu vinkkuralla, ku katellu sitä pakettia... (aku oli piirtäny lampaita ja hyppyreitä siihen pakettiin    :Leveä hymy:   )

-T-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Kiitoskia timo sunnuntain piristyksestä! Ittiäki vituttaa vähemmän lähtee ouluun taas ku tietää missä perslävessä jätkä on   :Leveä hymy:  


Kävästiimpä Raatojärvelä tännää, oli raaka meno. 200km tuli kelekan mittariin vitunmoista vastapattia ja oikoreittiä. Helvetin paras päivä *TAAS*

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvää ystävänpäivää!

Kiitti hyvistä tarinoista, Timo. Nuo on kyllä parasta, mitä topikissa on ollu pitkään aikaan.   :Leveä hymy:  

Lauantaina kävin kävellen Biltemassa. Sunnuntaina linearisoin differentiaalisysteemin viskirapulassa. Tiukkaa tekee Hemmo, että kummalla meistä nyt loppujen lopuksi oli parempi viikonloppu.

----------


## HemmoP

Hyvvää ystävännpäevvööö! Tasapuolisesti kaikille, kaappilukijoille kans   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Yhdyn edelliseen puheenvuoroon, ja ehkä seuraavaankin!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jeah! hyvät ystävänpäivät vaa kaikille   :Leveä hymy:  

timo, koita kestää siellä hallissa..   :Leveä hymy:  


o muute vitu komia marina tuossa kuvassa!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

täällä yks kaappilukija   :Leveä hymy:  

Hyvää ystävänpäivää vain kaikille.

----------


## Teemu N

Tullaanpa päivän kunniaksi ulos kaapista  [img]smile.gif[/img]  
Hyvää ystävänpäivää vaan kaikille.
ja takas kaappiin...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu, hyvää ystävän päivää kaikille. mie syön karkkia täällä teijänki puolesta.

Aika rento päivä oli tänään... ...16.00 loppu hommat, sen jälkeen katellu back in the sadle again, chainreaction 5:sen ja pari muuta leffaa dvd:ltä... Tupa kaverit pitää mua outona, ku kattelen pyöräilyä monta tuntia putkeen... ei voi tajuta kaikkea. 

Nooh, jatkan surffailua....

-T

----------


## HemmoP

blingbling vitun köyhät, isi maksaa! Kuomut on maassa ja niistä näkkee läpitte   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Valentiinuksen päivänä koettua:

Kello 7.00 herätyskello soi. Päätin siirtää herätystä armeliaasti ja mennä töihin vasta ysiksi. Väsytys oli myöhäisemmästä heräämisestä huolimatta vittumainen. Klo 9.00 töissä ja heti siit aamukahville, joka oli mustuudessaan ja pahuudessaan vähintään yhtä epämiellyttävää kuin ylenmääräinen väsymys. Vitutus jatkui. 

Yritin tehdä tuottavaa työtä onnistumatta, monta tuntia. Palaveri pomon kanssa ja kunnolla laiskanläksyjä. 

Ruokatunnilla ruuaksi Kaiser-salaattia, joka oli liian märkää. Taas vitutti. Ruokailun jälkeen väsymys tuntui taas lähes ylivoimaiselta.

Välikahvit ennen varsinaista kahvitaukoa. Kahvitauolla yksi ässä-keksi ja pahaa kahvia. !"¤!%%!!% "Saatana, mie ostan kohta tänne Presidenttiä taas." Toi Saludo alkaa 1¤!!%!%!%!!! Töistä poijes viijeltä. Väsytti. Varttia vaille kuus kaverin luo remonttihommiin, kohteena makuuhuoneen lattian lukkoponttilaminaatti. Kivaa! Lukkopontti napsahteli paikoilleen, kuin takahikiäläisen pankin vanha haiend kassakaappi. Hiki! 

Remontin jälkeen kattomaan nälissään aivotonta viihdettä maikkarilta. Aiheena pieru, syönti, tohtori, nuoruuseliksiiri ja levottomat jutut. Mausteena todella huono juoni ja näyttelijät (Eddie Möörphi ja Latova Jäksön) 

Hirveä nälkä!  Joka mainoskatkolla jottain herkkuja tarjolla: pitsaa, karkkia, pitsaa, hampurilaisia ja taas pitsaa. Vitutti! 

Kottiin puol kakstoista ja ei muuta ku wokkivihanneksia pannulle ja vatsa jollain tavoin niin täyteen, ettei se resonoisi naapureille asti. Nukkumaan 00.30. Arvatkaa miltä aamulla tuntui kello seittemän?

[ 15.02.2005, 12:15: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, dilemma?

Susta tuntui samalta kuin ananaksesta joka on vasten tahtoaan sullottu peltiseen purnukkaan ja lähetetty vitun kylmään pohjolaan! Lisäksi eräänä tiistaipäivänä työpaikkaruokalassa tehdään virhe ja aukaistaan jalapeenopurkin sijaan ananaspurkki pitsan täytteeksi.Oikeestihan ananas on pitsan täytteenä keskiviikkona......Se joutu päivää liian aikaisin ruokalautaselle    :Irvistys:  

osuko edes melkein oikeeseen?

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

joko sie oot myyny sen kuomun? jos sapaan uuen skuuppikonepellin tekis siitä? näkis komiasti nuo anodisoidut liittimet ja romatun turpon!


muute, hyvä päivä eile ja hyvä päivä tänää! tuli uus kokki talloo ja hyvi se pitsaa vääntää...joten no ei ennää pitsaa minu osalta! ROK!  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hmm, dilemma?
> 
> Susta tuntui samalta kuin ananaksesta joka on vasten tahtoaan sullottu peltiseen purnukkaan ja lähetetty vitun kylmään pohjolaan! Lisäksi eräänä tiistaipäivänä työpaikkaruokalassa tehdään virhe ja aukaistaan jalapeenopurkin sijaan ananaspurkki pitsan täytteeksi.Oikeestihan ananas on pitsan täytteenä keskiviikkona......Se joutu päivää liian aikaisin ruokalautaselle      
> 
> osuko edes melkein oikeeseen?*



Hmmm... Täytyypi tuumata, että jäljillä olet. Tossa dilemmassa on se dilemma, että ananaksella ei ole tahtoa, ainakaan tietääkseni. Muuten olen kuin tuo ananas, jonka vuoro ei olisi ollut päätyä pitsaan, kuin vasta seuraavana päivänä...

...ananaksella on muuten kuitenkin paljon mukavampaa vitun kylmässä pohjolassa, ku jossain Oulussa....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Golden Boy: tuntu varmaan siltä kuin wokkivihannesten joukosta olisi löytynyt sinapinvärinen kärpänen, joka kuvittelee olevansa irakin-venäläinen metsäkonetyöntekijä Radziz matkalla mökilleen Pohjoisnavalle?

Tuttu tunne!

Hehee, meiti siirty MF-avaruudesta AF-avaruuteen ystävänpäivänä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Täältä näkee kauas! Nyt pitäs vaan saada jostaki valonkerääjä.

----------


## Hösö

minkä värinen af tuli?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sinapin.

----------


## marco1

Antaa hyvän näkökulman näihin nykyisin duuneihin kun käy työpäivän jälkeen raksalla kantamassa tiiliä ja laastia -&gt; kerrankin hommia joihin koulutus ja osaaminen riittää.
 :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

minkälaista puutarhaa se marko o taas rakentamassa?


sinapin? ei kai sillä ny mikkää onnistu?

kesä!

 


 

 

 

 


nappasin lauantaina pari luontokuvaa...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * minkälaista puutarhaa se marko o taas rakentamassa?*



Takkaa teettämässä... Perusmalliset takan luukut + kilkkeet maksoi yli 600e. Fan, sillähän olisi ostanut jo Rosmaz sl enduro xl:t.

Meikän kuvia, jo käytöstä poistetulla HP:n digillä. Hiukka parempi tuo nykyisin käytössä oleva Canon.

----------


## Hösö

juu...ennemmi ne rosmazit ku joku takka...helepommi pääsee paistaa käyrää methää ku o rosmazit...kulukee keviämmin laavulle!   :Vink:  


nuissa sinu kuvissa on sitä kesän tuntua!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

ompas lepposia oravoita! 

poijjaat keitteli tosa pari viikkoa sitten poolia. Näytti olevan ravintoarvot kohillaa, minen vaan nuista karpaloista oikeen välitä    :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

oliko pojilla kisa; kuka saa lenkinpätkän ekana o voittaja?   :Leveä hymy:  


jospa sitä tuonne töihin?  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
>  Golden Boy: tuntu varmaan siltä kuin wokkivihannesten joukosta olisi löytynyt sinapinvärinen kärpänen, joka kuvittelee olevansa irakin-venäläinen metsäkonetyöntekijä Radziz matkalla mökilleen Pohjoisnavalle?
> 
> Tuttu tunne!
> 
> *



*Kyllä taitaa olla kärpäsellä jauhot pahasti sekaisin, jotain jakomielitautisuutta ilmassa vissiin. En mä ainakaan kuvittelisi olevani irakin-venäläinen, lopettaisin ajattelun.

Jos puhutaan pelkästä Radzizista, se varmaan tietää, että mökillä on monasti oikeinkin mukavaa ja sinne kannattaa pyrkiä keinolla millä hyvänsä. Ehkei kuitenkaan ananaspurkissa tai wokkipannussa.

Palataan hetkeksi alkutilanteeseen. Radzizin täytyy kyllä olla ihmeissään, jos kesken mukavan lennon, siepataan ananaspurkkiin ja siirretään inhaan pohjolaan ja sit vielä wokkipannulle. Toisaalta kärpänen ei siinä vaiheessa enää mieti mitään, koska on luultavasti kuollut. Vai onko kyseessä kärpäsentoukka eli se vain on ja sitä luullaan kuolleeksi? In eni keis, wokista ei löytynyt sinapinväristä kärpästä. Ja vaikka olisikin, en olisi sitä huomannut. Voi kärpäsparkaa. Nyt mustakin alkoi tuntua tolta kärpäseltä, ainakin näiden juttujen jälkeen. Lähtis pohjoisnavalle mökille...        * </font>[/QUOTE]DUH!

----------


## HemmoP

heeeetkinen? Miten voi lopettaa ajattelun jos ei ajattele? Entä mitä ajattelet jos olet lopettanu ajattelun??! Tai siis miten vitussa siittä pääsee takas nollatilaan jossa ruvettais taas ajatteleen jos et ajattele ajattelevasi?   :confused:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * oliko pojilla kisa; kuka saa lenkinpätkän ekana o voittaja?    
> 
> 
> jospa sitä tuonne töihin?   [img]redface.gif[/img] *



Huh! Pelkokerroinkin jää taustalle.., 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * heeeetkinen? Miten voi lopettaa ajattelun jos ei ajattele? Entä mitä ajattelet jos olet lopettanu ajattelun??! Tai siis miten vitussa siittä pääsee takas nollatilaan jossa ruvettais taas ajatteleen jos et ajattele ajattelevasi?     :confused:  *



Jos kuvittelee, niin ajattelee. En tietenkään voi ajatella, jos olen sen lopettanut. En kuitenkaan lopettanut ajattelua, joten ajattelin. Aina voidaan painaa bäkkiä ja palata takaisin. Yksinkertaista...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No siis nythän jätkät alkaa pääseen niinku froidilaisen neandertalismin alkulähteille, paikkaan, jossa islamin-, siiamilaiskissan- ja buddhäh-uskonnon ristiriidat ja konversiot sulautuvat yhteen hämmästyttävällä törinällä.    [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Kaverin isä kerto kerran kännissä (tositarina), että oli pitkän meditoinnin ja reenauksen seuraamuksena heittäny aivot jontkaan ja lakannu ajattelemasta. Töissä ois ihan kätevä tommonen! Oli se tietenki valunu takasin tietoisuuteen, eihän se muuten ois ollu meiän kanssa ottamassa keittoa. Tai ainaki ois jou'uttu kaataan sille suoraan suuhun! Lukekaa buddhismia, siellä on lisää infova.



http://spirit-works.net/yoga-buddhism.htm

Tai soittakaa Hösölle ("oho, en ajatellu").

----------


## HemmoP

huh, miettikääpä jos ei selviä elämästä hengissä? Vähän tähän väliin Buddhaa ja karmaa.

_
Karma yhteiskunnassa

On kirjoitettu mielenkiintoisia buddhalaisia tekstejä sodista ja saastuttamisesta karman näkökulmasta.

 Saastuttamalla ja muuten tuhoamalla maailmaa tämän hetken ihmiset kasaavat tulevien sukupolvien ylle niin huonon karmaan, ettei kukaan osaa sanoa miten he siitä selviävät.

 Buddha on sanonut maailman pahuuden johtuvan siitä, että ihmiset katsovat pienten hyvien tekojen olevan niin merkityksettömiä, ettei niitä kannata tehdä.  Pienet pahat teot ovat taas niin vähäisiä, että niitä voi hyvin tehdä. Näin maailman huono karma kasvaa valtavaksi._

  :confused:

----------


## HemmoP

josta luontevasti päästään paikkaan mihin etsin tien viikonloppuna    :No huh!:  

http://koti.mbnet.fi/jukihong/filoso.../shangrila.htm

----------


## HemmoP

ei saatana, miettikääpä sanaa LOHIKÄÄRME. Miten se liittyy nyt ollenkaan loheen, tai edes tuleen? Entä millä se sytyttää sen tulen mitä puhaltaa, lyökö sen hampaat kipinää? Entä onko sillä nenäkarvoja?

***** että meni hankalaksi, tulee uneton yö   :confused:

----------


## P-Joe

Mutta entäs graavilohikäärme.   :confused:  
Vähänkö se on outo.

----------


## marco1

Son LOUHIKÄÄRME josta nyt on tullut nykyinen muoto kun entiset känkstät oli niin laiskoja kirjoittamaan tuohelle.

Jaa että Bud-wazzzup-halaisuuden riiteistä löytyy vastaus. Ehkä sittenkin post-neandertaalisen elämänkatsomusfilosian kehittäneen suuren ajattelijan ja keksialttarin sanoin: "riks raks, uidun väliä sillä. onko lisää keksejä?"

----------


## The Golden boy

Oottekos nähneet näitä:

- pintaliito-orava
- lihatiskijukka
- kaljakoppakuoriainen
- kuivauskaappihomo (tai tuulikaappihomo)
- lapsivesiliirto
yms. muuta enemmän ja vähemmän järkevää. Graavilohikäärme on kuitenkin noiden edellisten hyvä frendi.     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Oottekos nähneet näitä:
> *



- pintaliito-orava: Harvakseltaan Z-baarissa, esiintyy useammin 00 -alkuisilla postinjakoalueilla
- lihatiskijukka: Nou
- kaljakoppakuoriainen: Löytyy mm. Armilta, HB-baarista jne. eli ei kovin harvinen
- kuivauskaappihomo (tai tuulikaappihomo): Jälkimmäinen bongattu Ph:sta, säikkyy helposti
- lapsivesiliirto: Nou

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Oottekos nähneet näitä:
> 
> - pintaliito-orava
> - lihatiskijukka
> - kaljakoppakuoriainen
> - kuivauskaappihomo (tai tuulikaappihomo)
> - lapsivesiliirto*



No jos toi kuivauskaappihomo on kuivauskaappi, joka tykkää toisista töpselillisistä kuivauskaapeista, niin onhan nuissa tullut vaatteita kuivailtua.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Kuivauskaappiheterolla en alkas kovin mielelläni kuivatteleen, ku ne vaan haluu mennä oikkariin naapurin kuivauskaapin kans, ja saapi olla jatkuvasti vaihtamassa sulaketta.

Marco kerkes ensin: lohikäärme on tosiaan ollut alunperin löyhkäävä kärttysä louhigäärme, jonka nyky-yhteiskunnan low-high-end kulttuuri tikitaalisuodatti muotoon lo-hi-käärme aka. salmonsnake.

----------


## The Golden boy

Louhi on kylläkin Kalevassa Pohjolan emäntä. Louhikäärme on siis joko Louhi, joka on fiddumainen tai sitten Pohjolan emännän, Louhin, ja kärmeksen (kyy-??) risteymä.

[ 16.02.2005, 16:41: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## Hösö

Elämä rulex aika vitun nätisti   :Leveä hymy:    [img]tongue.gif[/img]    :No huh!:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Miten sulla Hösö oikein menee, kun nuot sinun viestisi ovat sangen arvoituksellisia ja epämääräisiä? 

Onko kaikki hyvin? Oletko saanut tarpeeksi murkinaa? Kelkkailua? Pissixii?

Ainakin mulla on hirveän vaikea vetää minkäänlaisia johtopäätöksiä noista viesteistäsi, sen verran niukkoja ne ovat. Entäpä sitten hymiöt? Ensin menee hyvin ja sit joku "suhdannekuoppa" ja sit taas viimeiseksi tuollainen mukava hymyilevä hymiö. Mitä tosta pitäs aatella? Onko kyseessä kirjoitusvaiheessa ilmennyt hetkellinen ahdistus, joka hetken pohdinnan jälkeen on kaikonnut ja tilalle on tullut iloinen Hösö?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eikäkö se nyt vaan on tommosessa sekavassa estaasissa. Juonu taas jotaki halapaa rasilijakahavia ja irkannu liikaa.

Vai oisko se saanu...

 :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Se on saanu!

----------


## HemmoP

lähettikö se sullekki Make tekstarin siittä tapahtumasta   :No huh!:

----------


## Aku

Onko Hösöllä paukkuneet kympit vai jopa sataset, vai onko tullut taas tiirailtua ja kuvattua oravien singerijörnintää pihapuussa? Kai nyt lemmenkipeät oravat tuntevat olonsa vaivautuneeksi vähemmästäkin: kurreparalla käy flaxi vain pari kertaa vuodessa, ja juuri silloin joku utelias setä änkeää huuruisen kameransa kanssa väliin ja näpsii lähikuvia...

----------


## The Golden boy

Eikö se Hösmä laittanutkaan mitään kuvamateriaalia Irc-galleriaan? Siis tästä oletetusta elämää suuremmasta äksönistä.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei täällä mitää oo erikoista oo tapahtunu!

elämä muute vaa rulex tällähetkellä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  


paitsi: aamulla piti työkaveri viiä lääkäriin-&gt;vapaapäivä palo-&gt;sapa meni penkkaan   :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

jätkän Sapa on kokoajan penkasa    :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

ei se gröönholomillakkaan aina natsaa...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jätkällä natural high.

Joo, aplourailen tonne offrouriin jottain vanhoja kuvia entisiltä (no on ne vielä kyllä siellä) kotisivuilta. Tossa on jo suurin osa:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/wanhat 

Ja sitten ne pakolliset kaistantukkimiset:

----------


## Miikka K.

Onko rovaniemeltä lähössä kettään fillarimessuille?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Miikka K.:
> * Onko rovaniemeltä lähössä kettään fillarimessuille?*



Miä, melko tod.näk. - ei kuitenkaan pelkästään messujen vuoksi vaan työreisun yhteydessä.

----------


## HemmoP

legendaarista, skannaahan ne loputki kuvat    :Leveä hymy:  

 
 


meiti oli aika patti kunnossa sen 3 vuojen punttikuurin jäläkeen sillon joskus sata vuotta sitten    :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> meiti oli aika patti kunnossa sen 3 vuojen punttikuurin jäläkeen sillon joskus sata vuotta sitten     
> *



Juu, mä muistelen kaiholla niitä nuoruuden aikoja. Jätkän rintakehä kiilteli hikisenä kesäauringossa muistuttaen Gräänd Käniönin muotoja, upeine kohoumineen ja urineen. Jalkalihakset eivät meinanneet mahtua rikkinäisten Levisten sisään, muutama sauma taisi jopa ratketakin. 

Biitsin pissixset pyörtyilivät mihin sattuu sut nähdessään. Jätkä vain kuulisti ja ylväästi asteli eteenpäin varmoin, lähes herkulesmaisin askelin. 

Harmi vain, että vanhat hyvät ajat johtuvat monasti vain huonosta muistista.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nii, tai että aika kultaa muistot    :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

muutama kysymys.

Paljonko maksaa Savukoskelta rivitalonpäätykämppä, siis niinku vuokralle?

Paljonko sossu maksaa työttömyyskorvausten ohella muita korvauksia?

Oisko eleämä letkeempää jos asuis korpifilosofina kylähulluna savukoskella ja ryyppäis työkkärin rahat ja sossun avustukset? 

Ajoneuvoksi kelepais 250 lynksi ja ruosteinenen katastamaton hiase. Net ei lähtis ees tuurijuopon käsistä.

_elämän plan b_

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lopukki nakattu sinne!

Eihän nuissa wanhoissa mitään uutta oo (oho, serlokki iski), mutta ovrourissa niillä on parempi paikka.

Kuvat pääsi siis vanhainkotiin.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 



Otan nyt rojektiksi kannailla jotain vanhoja kuvatuksia nuien jatkeeksi.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Eihän ne kaikkien kannalta kiinnostavia oo, mutta ah kyllä niitä niin ite niin kaiholla kattelee mukavasta työtuolikönötysasennosta ja siinä samalla haaveilee vapauden hetkistä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * muutama kysymys.
> 
> Paljonko maksaa Savukoskelta rivitalonpäätykämppä, siis niinku vuokralle?
> 
> Paljonko sossu maksaa työttömyyskorvausten ohella muita korvauksia?
> 
> Oisko eleämä letkeempää jos asuis korpifilosofina kylähulluna savukoskella ja ryyppäis työkkärin rahat ja sossun avustukset? 
> 
> ...



Sie saat tietenki kelältä ansiosidonnaista tööttömyysrahaa, jos Savukosken Nokialta ei satu oleen pääjohtajan paikka just sillon vapaana. Sitä saapi 500 päivälle. Kun se loppuu, niin normaali työttömyysraha vaikka elämän loppuun asti. Jos sulta evätään työttymyysraha, niin sitten on vielä toimeentulotuki viimeisenä oljenkortena. Todennäkösesti saisit myös asumistukea.

Pärjäiskö nuilla?! Savukoskelta ei varmaan ees löyvy rivitaloja, mutta varmaan saa aika sikahalavalla jonku rantatontin.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * mutta ah kyllä niitä niin ite niin kaiholla kattelee mukavasta työtuolikönötysasennosta ja siinä samalla haaveilee vapauden hetkistä.*



Nimenommaa   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

oli aika legendaarista "_jaaah, lukisko tenttiin että pääsis uraputkeen...viiiitut, lähtis keskelle mettää seisomaan ja olemaan tekemättä mitään_"-aikaa

----------


## The Golden boy

Savukosken kaukaisinta kolkkaa ympäröivän erämaaluonnon keskeltä nousevat Korvatunturin laet. Siellä asustaa Joulupukki Muorinsa kanssa, miksei siis myös HemmoP. Savukosken kunnasta suurin osa on asumatonta KorvatunturinMaata. 

KorvatunturinMaa pitää sisällään salaperäisen Korvatunturin, Joulupukin ja Muorin kodin, erämaat, eläimet, luonnonantimet ja KorvatunturinMaan 1500 asukasta. 

Osta Hemmo toi Korvatunturi. Saisit kato siitä hyvän palvelusväenkin samalla, joulupukin, muorin ja tontut. Joulun aikanakin tästä vois olla hyötyä.

Alueen perinteisiin kuuluvat metsälappalainen pyyntikulttuuri (metsästettään luvatta), uitot (ilimasta puuta makkaranpaistoa varten) ja savotat (mahtollisuus harmhaissiin lisätienesteihin). 

Metsätalous (lissää puuta), pienimuotoinen maatalous (omat porkkanat ja muut rehut), poronhoito (käristys, kylmäsavu ja muut poroherkut helposti lahdattavassa muodossa) ja luonnontuotteet (poronsarvijauhe erotiikkaa lissäämään)  keräilytalouksineen (voisit hamstrata lisää motoroituja härpäkkeitä laavulle) kuuluvat edelleen tärkeimpiin elinkeinoihin.

Voisipa Saukoskelle mahtua yksi jokapaikan höyläkin (Savukosken Mäkkaiveri), joka palasesta sähköjohtoa ja teippiä taikoisi itelleen koodinpurkaimen tikitaalikanavien ja top kierin kattelua varten. Kyllä siin ois paikalliset ihimeissään, kun Hemmon kodasta nousisi paksu savu ja kaikuisi kauhia kirroilu: "Taas ei tää roksportti näy, mie lähen kalijalle. Missä Lynksi?"

----------


## Mitzu

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * muutama kysymys.
> 
> Paljonko maksaa Savukoskelta rivitalonpäätykämppä, siis niinku vuokralle?
> 
> Paljonko sossu maksaa työttömyyskorvausten ohella muita korvauksia?
> 
> Oisko eleämä letkeempää jos asuis korpifilosofina kylähulluna savukoskella ja ryyppäis työkkärin rahat ja sossun avustukset? 
> 
> ...



Hmm, aporikinaali saulaisena koen suorastaan velvollisuuekseni vastata tähän   :Vink:   Ekaksi, jos joku haluaa sinne työttymyyden riivaamaan muuttotappiokuntaan kotiutua, varmaan siitä maksetaan sille muuttajalle, ettei niinko tarvi huolehtia vuokranmaksusta ja rivitalojaki sielon ainaki kaks. Tosin jos mielii saaha kylähullun maineen, lienee parasta harkita jotain omaperäisempää asumismuotoa.. Sielä sitä vaajitaan tosi paljo, että erotuu tavan hulluista. 

Sitte ko keittelee liemiä tarpeeksi ahkerasti, nii siirtyy suoraa päätä kunnan elätiksi, eikä millonkaa ennää tarvi kärsiä rahahuolista. Sossun palalvelu pellaa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Elämiset ja autoilut maksetaan, ja ajoneuvonahan sielon tietty taksi, joten ei liene järkevää pittää ees sitä hiasea, koska taksisa safööri tullee sammaan hintaan.

Ja porukkaa sinne kyllä soppii, sielko assuu vaan 0,3 ihimistä neliökilometrillä. Mettää riittää kauemmas ko silmä kantaa, joten erakoituminen onnistuu tuota pikaa. Jaa onko se sen arvosta? No se onki jo toinen juttu   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

No tarkennethampa hiukan. Jos muuttas Tanhuaan ni ei tarttis ko rätkä myyä ja ois kämppä alla ja jäis tonneja vielä ponurahaksi takataskuun!! 

Esimerkiksi tämä loistohuoneisto, VAIN 10000e!!
tsek it aut 

Toisaalta jos tahtos rueta oikhen pröystäileen niin pistäs tonnin lissää ja ostas oikeen kolomion. Voos eteläläiset sielunveliet tulla aina ponukipon ääreen maailmaa parantaan. Tuntuu varmasti olo helepommalta ku pääsee ruohonjuuritasolle takasin kehien väliin.
tsek it aut II 


Myös viiden huoneen asuntoja löytyisi..mm värriöltä ja vaikka mistä. Helevetti, tuolapa se vois ollakki lepposat oltavat. Shangri La tais sittenki löytyä liian helepolla?

----------


## The Golden boy

Joko sie muutat? Pääsenkö alioporoksi sun eteiseen? Voitais yhessä käyä laavulla ponua maistelemassa (mulla imeytettynä rehuun). Mie hoitaisin vetopuolen ja sie ohojailun. 

Iltasin antasit mulle kunnolla kaura-apetta, notta mie jaksaisin kehittynyttä vartaloasi kiskoa kolmen metrin umpihangessa.

Lomapäivinä käytäs kaupalla ja ostettais pontikan sekkaan paikallista puolomehua. Ei siitä enää elämä paranis.

Saattasithan sie viiä minut poroerotusaikana aijalle kattomaan uusia vaatimia, se se ois poikaa se!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mitzu

Joo no sen rätkän siel joutus myymää joka tappauksesa, ko ei sieloo semmoisa teitä, joita sillä vois ajella. Enturo on asia eriksee  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ja jos on vähän parempi peli myynisä, niin tojen totta, niilä rahoila sitä elelee Tanhuan kuppeesa mukavaa luksuselämää loppuikäsä.

Son sitte somempi valmistautua villin lännen menoon, ja muistaa ettei sielä päde mitkään sivistyneen elämän säännöt ja lait. Sielä poliisitki voivat saaha kirveestä, tavan kansasta nyt puhumattakaa.

Ja ryyppyseurasta sielei oo kosaan puutetta, mutta ainahan se makiammalta maistuu, jos saa oikein etelä immeisiä höynäytettyä sinne mukaan.

----------


## The Golden boy

Saukoskelainen riisi(?)puuro:

Laitetaan tilkkaseen pontikkaa 1,5 dl riisiä kiehumaan ja annetaan kiehua n. 5 minuuttia (kolome jos haluaa sopasta sankempaa tehollisesti). Sen jälkeen lisätään 1 litra maitokossua. sitten täytyykin olla tarkkana ettei maitokossu kiehu hellalle ja sitä varten täytyykin napata yksi puurosnapsi, jotta tarkkaavaisuus ei puuronkeittäjästä liian pian hellitä. Ja sitten kun maitokossu kiehuu, laitetaan levy pienemmälle ja haudutetaan puuroksi noin 40 minuuttia. Sen jälkeen lisätään hyppysellinen (=1 tl) suolaa ja tarjotaan maukkaitten Lapin hillojen kera! Tästä Joulupukki tykkää! 

No ei ihme!

Jos ei raski käyttää hilloja puuroon, niin valmista siihen väskynä- eli rusinasoppa.
Hilloista voipi alusta rehellisen kiljun laavun eteiseen puluputtamaan.

----------


## HemmoP

no mutta jos meitsillä on hiase ja 250 niin eihän sun tartte mittää muuta vettää ku ponua kitusiin? Case closed.

Muuttaminen on vähän nytte tässä ongelmana, täytyy miettiä miten tuo kulkupuoli onnistuu ku ryyppään nykyjään itteni tajuttomaksi jo ennen iltapäiväkolomea. Mutta eikhän ens viikolla, se on täsä hauskaa ko sitä tahtoo herätä rapuloihi ylleensä mitä erinnäisimmistä paikoista! Jos vaikka ens viikolla savukoskelta.

muistampa yhe reissun ko heräsin maken oven takkaa. en muista mittää koko kuuen viikon reissusta    :No huh!:

----------


## MadDog

joo siis hemmi mietippä ny iha tosissaa!! toi asunto ois keskellä tanhuan kylää!!
vaihat suskan rossiin ja taloon. ei siellä oo polliiseja ni mopetilla voi ajella iha jokapuolella. jos tullee polliisi vasthan ni tarijoaa ryypyn ni kyllä ne pienet rikkeet aina unohtaa..

sen verra edittiä.. 

jos o mönkijäinen ni ei kännisä kaaju nii heleposti. mönkijä ei ossaa kotia mutta poro veis sammuneen kuskin kotiportaille...

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.maion.com/photography/index_fi.html

ompa muuten koreita kuvia    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

nyt tulee jo sellasia pelivetoja että pakkoha se on lähtiä kaupoille!!

Myyään gsxr1000 -03 kaikkien romppeitten kera, vaihossa ruosteinen hiase, 250lyne, talo tanhuasta ja rossimopo + loppumattomat elämät ja panokset!

----------


## Hösö

olipa eile aika vitu hyvä päivä, *TAAS!*   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösmä rakas. Peräänkuuluttaisin edelleenkin hieman syvällisyytta, pituutta ja asiasisältöä noihin viesteihisi. Kyllähän minä ymmärrän, että sinua varmaan kiire painaa ja pomo kyttää salaa sinua alituiseen, yritähän silti tuottaa sellaista tekstiä, jossa TODELLAKIN on jonkinlaista sisältöä, ei haittaa edes todella huono sellainen. 

Viestisi perusteella niitä hyviä päiviä on tällä viikolla ollut kaksi, pitääkö paikkansa? Miksi et voi tänä päivänä arvioida tämän päivän tilannetta, vaan elät menneisyydessä? Ainako eilinen päivä on se hyvä? Sähän elät siis aina huomisessa, jota pääset sitten edellisenä päivänä kommentoimaan pillarissa. Nooh, tapahan se on tuokin, joskin ei toivottava. 
 :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

suht lekentaarista:

 

 

 


ensimeni turpo

 

sit meni kuivat vaatteet

 

ja lopuksi meni ne vitu sähkökki...

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  olipa eile aika vitu hyvä päivä, TAAS!     [img]smile.gif[/img]  *



*Hösmä rakas. Peräänkuuluttaisin edelleenkin hieman syvällisyytta, pituutta ja asiasisältöä noihin viesteihisi. Kyllähän minä ymmärrän, että sinua varmaan kiire painaa ja pomo kyttää salaa sinua alituiseen, yritähän silti tuottaa sellaista tekstiä, jossa TODELLAKIN on jonkinlaista sisältöä, ei haittaa edes todella huono sellainen. 

Viestisi perusteella niitä hyviä päiviä on tällä viikolla ollut kaksi, pitääkö paikkansa? Miksi et voi tänä päivänä arvioida tämän päivän tilannetta, vaan elät menneisyydessä? Ainako eilinen päivä on se hyvä? Sähän elät siis aina huomisessa, jota pääset sitten edellisenä päivänä kommentoimaan pillarissa. Nooh, tapahan se on tuokin, joskin ei toivottava. 
 * </font>[/QUOTE]rakas jani!

ymmärrän että haluat viesteihini sisältöä, mutta se nyt ei vaan onnistu minulta...  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


no kumminki...tästä päivästä o tulossa ainaki hyväpäivä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

palataan huomenna taas?

----------


## The Golden boy

Nythän tämä alkaa vaikuttaa jo mielenkiintoiselta. Sä oot ymmärtäny mun pienimuotoisen vinkkini täydellisesti. Hyvähyvä! Vielä kun väännät perustelut tuolle onnistumattomuudelle, niin kaikki on hyvin. Elät jopa tässä päivässä      :Leveä hymy:  

Elämme toivossa ja odotamme huomista innolla. Hmmm... Mitähän se Mikko meille sieltä Ylläkseltä oikein raportoi? Mahtavaa oottaa!
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 18.02.2005, 13:47: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

r

r

Mahtava r-kirjain, *TAAS*!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ei muuta ko HennoB meet kato Lokhaan! Siellä riittää isua aapaa ja isua vettä niin että kelekkä menee häntä luimussa navetan taakse piiloon jo siinä vaiheessa ku sie alat vasta rapisteleen pirtissä suunnistuskarttaa aamuköhömyissä.

Ekat ryypyt ensin itelle - sitten Lyntshille!

Eiku menoksi. Painat ensin Korvatunturille joulupunkille kylään, ryystät kahavit ja käyt ohi mennen viemässä neitsyyen Juanita Joulupunkilta, joulunpunkin 21 v tyttäreltä. Sanot moikka ja ajaa töräytät Nattasille ja sieltä verkoille Sompiojärvelle: 40 kg graavilohta ja savusiikaa verkoissa, syöt 10 kg siinä heti kättelyssä ja nakkaat loput sun lemmikkisusi Tessulle. Vetäset neljäntuulenhanskat entistä syvemmälle ja painatat niin perkeleesti karvalakki vinossa Inarin kylälle, josta käyt hakeen suolaa ja kahavia neljäksi vuojeksi, niin ei tartte kaupassa juosta jatkuvasti.

Inarista Raja-Joosepin kautta Venäjän puolelle, käyt haje halavat votkat sieltä. Morjestat Raja-Jooseppi III:sta ja Mosku V:sta, jotka on palanneet isien maille vaatimaan oikeuksiaan ja keitteleen vähän ponua siinä sivussa. Sovitte siitä, että missä osassa kansallispuistoa kukin jätkä saapi mettästää.

Illaksi kämpälle saunaa lämmittämään ja suunnitteleen huomista reissua Nortkappiin ja Kuolan niemimaalle. Siellä ne rapumerrat on jo lojunu kolome päivää!

----------


## The Golden boy

"Hemmo päättää muutta Lokkaan" on tarina nuoresta poikosesta, jolta ei näytä puuttuvan mitään; hän on kaunis ja hänellä on turvallinen työpaikka sekä rakastavat vanhemmat. 

Hemmo ei näe kuitenkaan syytä jatkaa elämäänsä, koska se tuntuu tyhjältä ja tarkoituksettomalta. Päivät toistuvat rutiininomaisesti täsmälleen toistensa kaltaisina Nokian labora- tai auditoriossa (  [img]smile.gif[/img]  ).

Hemmo ymmärtää kykenemättömyytensä vaikuttaa maailmassa tapahtuviin vääryyksiin (Oulussa), ja tuntee siksi täydellistä yksinäisyyttä (myös Oulussa). Hän pohtii yhä kiihtyvällä tahdilla karman merkitystä ja yrittää kaikin voimin kohdistaa ympäröiviin ihmisiin hyvänlaatuista tahtoa.

Hän ottaa elämästä välinpitämättömän autonsa tallista ja suuntaa kohti Rovaniemeä, synnyinseutuaan. Hymy alkaa karehtia hänen kasvoillaan Uuleoborin jäädessä taustalle. ROK! Kelekkaileen, parasta huumetta!

Karma ja elämän nahkeus unohtuvat ja tilalle vaihtuu pensankatku ja makkurin paisto."Vitut karmasta!", tuumaa Hemmo ja kohdistaa peltiporonsa kohti seuraavaa haastetta...

----------


## HemmoP

kävimpä tosa joutesa tyyppään kaverin turpotiisselitaksimeseä. Perkele ku kirmaseepi hyvin, n.5 sekkaa nelosella kaasu pohjassa ja mennään jo mihi välitykset riittää. Mukava, varsinki ku alusta on mallia vitun matala ja renkaat mallia sliksit...siinä voi urheiluaudin miehet olla ihimeissään   :Leveä hymy:  

 


Läpinäkyvät kopat tuli sit, blingbling.. mun kautta voi tilata jos joku tarviipi.. Löytyy reviin, f-cattiin, zx-skiidoon/lyneen, polleen ja vaikka mihin!

 

ja tangon korotusta tehhään tuntityöllä!
 

 

emmää taidakkaan ruveta tuurijuopoksi, jätän ne hommat viel Kultsipojulle ja yli kymmenen vuoden rautaiselle ammattitaidolle.. keskityn tähän hetkeen   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tulipa tipahettua vähän korkiammalta ku reitti loppu kesken, myydään 50% kallistuksenvakaajasta korkeimmalle tarjoukselle! Loput 50% saa käydä poimiin sinetän takkaa    :Leveä hymy:   Niskat on ihan vitun jumissa ja vittumainen kävellä, tais ottaa vähän isommin siipeensä   :Irvistys:  

käväskääpä kattoo ku äksä ja vainionpää ajaa vähän latia enskapolulla.. 

http://www.mikkovainionpaa.com/videot.htm

----------


## MadDog

tänään oli hyvä päivä. päivän kruunasi toriskeidalta haettu maailman maukkain kepangi. 
hentosen kans heitettii humppaa ja parannettii maailmaa. vth ei ollu paarijonossa...

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Mitzu:
> * ]Hmm, aporikinaali saulaisena koen suorastaan velvollisuuekseni vastata tähän    
> 
> *



hmmm.. vai savukoskelta... mun koiraki on sieltä. ettei vaa ois sukua sulle  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

äyy, ai *****, musta tuntuu että mun pääkallo on irti!!    :Vihainen:

----------


## Mitzu

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> [/qb]



hmmm.. vai savukoskelta... mun koiraki on sieltä. ettei vaa ois sukua sulle   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  [/QB][/QUOTE]

Joo no kaikkiha sielon sukua keskenää, joten eiköhä yhteiset sukujuuret piskinki kanssa löytyne   :Vink:   Sitäpaitsi mie tunnen kaikki sen perän koirat, ainakin varteenotettavat sellaiset   :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * äyy, ai *****, musta tuntuu että mun pääkallo on irti!!    *



olin huomaavinani hervotonta heilumista eilen. Ainakin tilanteissa missä tsiksejä oli näköpiirissä  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

tosa ku ajeltiin sunnuntaiyönä etelää kohti ni  mietimmä että mitä jos geenimanipulois jotenkin kissan ja ihmisen silmiä? Eli siis sais yhisteltyä tuon hämäränäön ihmisen silmään. Tuskin tuo solujen siirto nyt niin hirviän hankalaa on?

_
Värejä kissa erottaa huonosti, mutta silmien erikoisen rakenteen ansiosta se pystyy käyttämään kaiken valon hyväkseen ja näkee lähes pimeässä. Sillä on metsästäjän näkö ja huomattavasti laajempi näkökenttä kuin ihmisellä, minkä vuoksi se havaitsee saaliseläimen pienetkin liikkeet. 

Kissa voi nähdä pimeässä kuusi kertaa paremmin kuin ihminen, koska sillä on silmissä ylimääräinen valoa heijastava solukerros. Nämä heijastinpisteet loistavat pimeässä, jos kissan silmiin suuntaa valoa. Kissan silmät ovat suuret verrattuna naaman kokoon. Ne ovat aivan pyöreät ja suuntautuvat eteenpäin yhtä hyvin kuin laajalti joka suuntaan. Pimeässä silmäterät laajentuvat suuriksi, jotta valoa pääsisi silmään niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Kirkkaassa valossa silmäterät kapenevat pieniksi viiruiksi pienillä kissaeläimillä ja pieneksi palloksi useimmilla isoilla kissoilla. 
_

----------


## Hösö

[img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * tosa ku ajeltiin sunnuntaiyönä etelää kohti ni  mietimmä että mitä jos geenimanipulois jotenkin kissan ja ihmisen silmiä? Eli siis sais yhisteltyä tuon hämäränäön ihmisen silmään. Tuskin tuo solujen siirto nyt niin hirviän hankalaa on?
> 
> 
> Värejä kissa erottaa huonosti, mutta silmien erikoisen rakenteen ansiosta se pystyy käyttämään kaiken valon hyväkseen ja näkee lähes pimeässä. Sillä on metsästäjän näkö ja huomattavasti laajempi näkökenttä kuin ihmisellä, minkä vuoksi se havaitsee saaliseläimen pienetkin liikkeet. 
> 
> Kissa voi nähdä pimeässä kuusi kertaa paremmin kuin ihminen, koska sillä on silmissä ylimääräinen valoa heijastava solukerros. Nämä heijastinpisteet loistavat pimeässä, jos kissan silmiin suuntaa valoa. Kissan silmät ovat suuret verrattuna naaman kokoon. Ne ovat aivan pyöreät ja suuntautuvat eteenpäin yhtä hyvin kuin laajalti joka suuntaan. Pimeässä silmäterät laajentuvat suuriksi, jotta valoa pääsisi silmään niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Kirkkaassa valossa silmäterät kapenevat pieniksi viiruiksi pienillä kissaeläimillä ja pieneksi palloksi useimmilla isoilla kissoilla. 
> *



Oisko järkevää tehdä ihminen, jolla ois kissan näkö, vaiko kissa jolla on ihmisen ajattelukyky?
Saattais mennä mielenkiintoiseksi, jos kissan kanssa voisi keskustella älykkäästi päivän polttavista kysymyksistä. Kissa ei kuitenkaan voisi tulla toimeen yksinään, koska sitä ei otettaisi vakavasti, esim. virastoissa. Eikä sillä olisi myöskään sotua. 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Entä jos yhdistettäisiinkin pöllö ja ihminen? Sekin näkee pimeässä, osaa lentää ja osaa pyörittää päätänsä huimat astelukemat!

----------


## HemmoP

niinnoniin, meitsi vaan mietti sellasia heleppoja muutoksia.. Sitäpaitsi luulis että hiiret maistuu raakoina pahalta   :confused:  Kissa tai pöllöhän ei niitä juuri kypsentele   :confused:  

tykkäisköhän pöllö kebabista?

----------


## The Golden boy

Varmaan tykkäis, jos se kepaapi ois tehty hiiruista tai päästäjäisistä. Oisko kissalla sama homma? Tykkääkö kissa Filet miknonista?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Voitas alottaa siitä, että laitetaan Kimmolle vaikka tiikerin korvat? Ne ois helppo laittaa vaikka liimalla kii, ja sitte kato näkis, mitä vysiologisia efektejä on kissa-mies-adaptaatiolla?
Paha jos menee sörkkiin silimiä tylsällä moralla heti alakuun - eijeij, se tehään vasta ku nähään et ne korvat ei tipu kovassakaan vauhissa.

Häntä vois muuten vaan näyttää kivalta!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Mutta näkeekö kissan silmillä muita ko hiiriä??

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Voitas alottaa siitä, että laitetaan Kimmolle vaikka tiikerin korvat? N*



Myöhäistä: http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm...atestheadlines

Kimmo vois olla kyllä enemmän tikrun näköinen?

----------


## HemmoP

no siis huh... nyt tää homma meni ihan friikiksi, mie vaan pohin jos sais pimiänävön nii vois ajella yöllä autolla iliman valoja ja säikytellä vastaantulijoita ja kaikkee     :No huh!:  

Marko vois olla aika kivan näköinen tiikerin turkissa, oikee sähikäinen     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no siis huh... nyt tää homma meni ihan friikiksi..*



Oispa kiva pimeällä tiellä kun saukosken polizei kysyy "aaajokortti ja rksteriote" ja autossa onkin tuommoinen tiikerinaamainen äijä...
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

miten musta tuntuu ettei ne paljon ees hetkahtais vaikka tollanen lärvi sieltä pyllistelis?   :Leveä hymy:  

_
"jaa, son taas kairijoen martilla ollu vitunmoinen putki päällänsä?"
_

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * miten musta tuntuu ettei ne paljon ees hetkahtais vaikka tollanen lärvi sieltä pyllistelis?    
> 
> 
> "jaa, son taas kairijoen martilla ollu vitunmoinen putki päällänsä?"
> *



Vielä enemmän net taitais hätkähtää, jos sulla ois 
black tie päällä. Saman tien ottasivat niska-perse-otteella kiinni ja heittäisivät pimiään tyrmään. Avain tyrkättäisiin nimismiehen Musti-koiran kitaan. Sen suolisto sulattaa kaiken timanttia pehemiämmän.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mitzu

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  no siis huh... nyt tää homma meni ihan friikiksi..*



*Oispa kiva pimeällä tiellä kun saukosken polizei kysyy "aaajokortti ja rksteriote" ja autossa onkin tuommoinen tiikerinaamainen äijä...
* </font>[/QUOTE]Jippii ja saukoski taas maalimankartalle  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Jos sieltä joskus semmone virkaintone polliisi sattuis löytymään, ku sielähän ne pollaritkin tunnetusti harrastelee kaikenlaista... nii oisse vaa soma, ko se alakais, että nonnii.. ja sitte sinne kammarille, ja siinä vaiheessa ratin takaa käviski vaa joku viuhaus ja musta salama ja seuraavana päivänä luettais koillis-lapista, että tuntematon olio hyökkäsi auton ratista ja raateli polliisimiehen kilon kappaleiksi    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tiihii, meikä saa tännään kameran!   [img]smile.gif[/img]   En Osaa Sanoa Viisi ilman linssii. Mitä sillä linssillä, sehän vaan huonontaa kuvanlaatua? Painan nuppineulalla reiän runkotuluppaan ja napsin sillä.

----------


## The Golden boy

Tosta löytyy ilmiselvästi analokia. Yks kesä ajelin pyörällä ilman ketjuja - khettopyöräilijä.
Jätkältä puuttuupi lintsi - ???????

----------


## HemmoP

make on ghettokuvaaja    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Arvasinhan että tarkotit tätä:

_Jätkältä puuttuupi lintsi - jätkä on pro_

Meikä on hyvä näissä analokijoissa.

----------


## The Golden boy

As the snow flies
On a cold and gray chicago mornin’
A poor little baby child is born
In the ghetto
And his mama cries
’cause if there’s one thing that she don’t need
It’s another hungry mouth to feed
In the ghetto

People, don’t you understand
The child needs a helping hand
Or he’ll grow to be an angry young man some day
Take a look at you and me,
Are we too blind to see,
Do we simply turn our heads
And look the other way

Well the world turns
And a hungry little boy with a runny nose
Plays in the street as the cold wind blows
In the ghetto

And his hunger burns
So he starts to roam the streets at night
And he learns how to steal
And he learns how to fight
In the ghetto

Then one night in desperation
A young man breaks away
He buys a gun, steals a car,
Tries to run, but he don’t get far
And his mama cries

As a crowd gathers ’round an angry young man
Face down on the street with a gun in his hand
In the ghetto

As her young man dies,
On a cold and gray chicago mornin’,
Another little baby child is born
In the ghetto

Toi kertoo varmaan Makesta, mutta mihkä on jäänyt maininta kamerasta?  

Ei sonki toi ase. Kamera, miekkaakin mahtavampi!    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

helekattikö löytyy vaikka ja mitä legendaarisia kuveja. Make, skännäileppa nopiaa niitä entisvanhoja ikivihreitä   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No miä yritän. Häirittee vaan tuo dippa koko ajan, ei oikein oo aikaa mihinkään tärkiään...

----------


## tv.

Kyllä on hyvät jutut pitkästä aikaa    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Eikös tässä haeta itse päällikkö Hössistä:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1563

 the Whistler/West Coast BC mountain bike holiday company are looking for enthusiastic and experienced seasonal staff to work this summer 2005 from May 1st – October 1st.

 As a member of the T2R team you will be expected to work a 5 day a week (often with afternoons off to ride) provided with accommodation, lift pass, company sponsorship swag, discount bike purchase plan and, the best bit, you’ll get paid too!

T2R require that you:
-are available permanently between May 1st and October 1st
-are 21 or older
-hold a clean UK drivers' licence
-are first aid qualified
-have experience of cooking for larger groups
-have experience of managing budgets
-are fairly responsible with a friendly, approachable personality

----------


## The Golden boy

Ainoa huolenaiheeni tossa Hösmän jutussa on toi ensiaputaito. Muut sopivat Hösmään kuin nenä päähän, ehkä.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Mikäs kamera Aatokselle tuleepi?

Meikä muuten leikeltiin viime to uudestaan...oli vähän rajumman olonen naislekuri lks:ssä...sai piettää sängystä kiinni ku se tähysteli...
Muutenki se lks:n leikkaussali näyttää enemmänki teurastamolta...kyllä oulussa oli sentään siistit leikkaustilat, eikä tarvinu pelätä pöydältä tippumista.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

:Leveä hymy:  

No huhhuh, toivottavasti teki kuiteski hyvää jäläkiä. 

Siis mulle tuli EOS 5 runko Rollosta! Linssin varmaan tilailen jostain Saksasta, jossei löydy käytettynä.

Toi Kännöni oli semmonen budjettiratkasu. Alko vähän ahistaan jo se vanha, ku ei siinä ollu edes valotuksen lukitusta.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *...
> -have experience of managing budgets
> *



Toi on vähän tulkinnanvarainen seikka?

----------


## HemmoP

no tosaha hösö on just mestari! Myy kaikkee paskaa etelään miljardivoitolla   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hysss... Kato näitä voorumeja saattaa lukia joku muuki ku pelkästään me!   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

no kuka muka, tainnu tipahtaa sisäpiirijuttujen matkasta jo 4 sivua sitten   :Leveä hymy:  


asiasta rasiaan, mietin tosa jos raksis moposta katteet helevettiin, vaihtas kruunun ja nakkais renthalin siihe. Tuliskhan rento värkki, katteeton 170heppanen mopedi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Miepä taas oon miettiny sitä, että miksi pakkanen paukkuu. No sano miks? Mulla on teorijoita, mutta pittää vielä juua aika paljon kahfia sen asian suhteen.

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no kuka muka, tainnu tipahtaa sisäpiirijuttujen matkasta jo 4 sivua sitten       
> 
> 
> asiasta rasiaan, mietin tosa jos raksis moposta katteet helevettiin, vaihtas kruunun ja nakkais renthalin siihe. Tuliskhan rento värkki, katteeton 170heppanen mopedi      *



Sie oot kyllä yks Rovaniemen / Oulun Eskhibitti ja pimp mai raiti. Ensin sie ostat kalliilla rahalla kalliitta rensseleitä ja sit sie ostat vielä kalliimpia rensseleitä näihin kalliisiin rensseleihin. Pysyppähän poisa kavuilta mummoja potkimasta. So Ekshibitti, wot duu juu häv foor mii?   
 :Cool:  

Kyllä tää Rollon koodikieli on täyellistä. Sitä ei monikaan kehä kolomosen sisäpuolella ymmärrä. Tosta Elviksen laulustaki otetaan joka seittemännen sanan ensimmäinen kirjain ja siitä sit palataan aakkosissa takasin -1. Näin saahan jotakin, jota kukkaan ei ymmärrä, ennen kuin on saanut kässiinsä Rollo-Oulu-Lappi-koodinpurkaimen. Sitä säilytetään paikassa, jota ei tiiä kukaan muu kuin Kemijoen varrella asuva Unto, joka on vuorokaudesta 25 tuntia humalassa ja satunnaisesti selvin päin. Humalaton tila tulee paikantaa tähistä joka toisen viikon alussa. Siltikin saattaapi jäähä koodinpurkain saamatta. Sumeaa, eikö totta?      :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

[ 22.02.2005, 13:16: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Miepä taas oon miettiny sitä, että miksi pakkanen paukkuu. No sano miks? Mulla on teorijoita, mutta pittää vielä juua aika paljon kahfia sen asian suhteen.*



Oraakkelin (http://www.lintukoto.net/viihde/oraakkeli/index.php) vastaus kysymykseesi:

Koska päämaja on niin säätänyt. 

 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

make-&gt; ei se pakkanen pauku, se paukuttaa muita siinä ympärillä! Meeppä vaikka avaruuteen josa on vitun kylymä, ei muuten pauku ko ei oo mitä paukutella.

ja ihminen ei pauku pakkasessa. Se kahisee vaan.

----------


## The Golden boy

Onko pakkanen sitten epäkunnossa avaruuessa, ku se ei pauku?

----------


## HemmoP

noku ei se pakkanen edelleenkään pauku! vaan paukuttelee ympäröiviä materioita!

paitsi ihmisiä, niitä se kahisuttelee vaan..

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei toi voi pitää paikkansa  [img]smile.gif[/img]  "Pakkanen paukkuu", son tunnettu sanonta. Elä mee muutteleen kysymyksen sääntöjä, pysy ruodussa!

----------


## HemmoP

ketä ne tunnetut sanojat oikeen on? Todista tai en usko   :confused:   enkä usko kyllä muutenkaan vaikka tojistaisikki, ko mie tiiän kaiken   :confused:

----------


## The Golden boy

Todista, että tiedät kaiken, muuten mie en usko siun tekemisiä.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, jostaki gsx e ja vähä sorvia kehiin   :confused:  

 

tai sitte tommone renkula    :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Paukkuu se pakkanen. Ja revontulet piettää ääntä!

Pakkanen paukkuu ku pakkasella kaikki mummot hakkaa mattoja. Ja enot ampuu jäniksiä pelloilla. Jotku myös lyö käsiä yhteen, ku niillä on pakkasella niin kifaa.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Voiaanha tuo tietenki esittää myös matemaattisessa vormaatissa, jotta myös analyyttisimmät tiedekuntamme jänekset voivat laskea mm. suuntavektorin, judanssin ja derivaatan sekä nollafektorin.

Pauke =  LkmMummot*Mummonlyöntitaajus*LkmMatot + Enot*jänikset*pellot + kivatIhmiset*montakoKättä*pakkasenKivuus

----------


## HemmoP

noni, tiesin kaiken. Välillisesti se pakkanen paukkuu muiden kautta, eli paukuttaa muita!

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by JukkaK:
>  enää 10kk ja oon Ruottin Lapissa kurvailemassa      
> *



*enää 6kk !!* </font>[/QUOTE]ENNÄÄ 1KK!!!!!!!!!1111

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

_Oli kylmä yö ja pakkanen paukutti Saukosken kairassa. Erämies Jerppo Käpäläveivari hytisi tunturin laella ja kurmaisi litran kossua vasta syömänsä elävän jäniksen painikkeeksi..._

No eihän tuo ny niin pahalta kuulosta kyllä.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Mitzu

[QUOTE]Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
_Oli kylmä yö ja pakkanen paukutti Saukosken kairassa._ 

assariak neksokuaS ittukuap nenakkap ja öy ämlyk ilO

_Pakkasen piinaamat puut paukkuivat Saukosken kairassa. Erämies Jerppo keitteli jänikset litrassa kossua, heitti jänön kuikhan ja vetas kossun naamhan. Ja jatkoi kahisemista._ 

Toisaalta... tätäkään vaihtoehtoa ei voitane suoralta käeltä vääräksi todistaa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

:Leveä hymy:  

No ei juu, mutta meijän Jerpolla on ennen böönauttia  tausta kemianteekkarina Otaniemessä, joten hän tuntee alkoholit oikein hyvin. Keittämällä ei jäis ku vesi jäljelle! Ja ne jäneksen karvat.

----------


## HemmoP

niin mutta keittelyhän voi tarkoittaa myös "keittelyä".. eli suodatetaan haitallinen lantrinkki veke ja saahan tiiviimpää ainesta!

Tovellisuuesaha se Jerpon jänes kiehu vejesä ja Jerppo itte loju sammunneena jänkhämättäälä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nii, hyvä pointti! Vähän alkaa itelläki epäilyttään, että mahtoko tuo alakuperänen tarina olla kovin realistinen. Veikkaan, että savukoskelainen osu lähimmäksi.

Katoppä Hemmo ko jos se ois niin länässä, että se ois sammunu mättäälle, niin sillohan sen ois pitäny sammua jo ennen lumien tuloa? Jos se pisti jäneksen kiehumaan ennen sammumista, nii kuka lisäs suolan ja keittojuurekset?

 :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei hitto, muuttasko Vantaalle?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Vantaallahan tapahtuu    :Leveä hymy:  

saapa nähhä päriääkö näillä yhtä iltaa, tuli otettua ehkä vähän turhan vähän nuita tsipsejä   :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ota nuo sipsit pois niin saat mahtuun enemmän kaliaa.

----------


## marco1

Aamuksi ois hyvä ottaa 1 plo Jaffaa ja makkaratkin puuttuu.

----------


## The Golden boy

Terveiset ailanbäkistä. Pakkasta on pauttiarallaa 15, mutta aamulla oli Rollossa melekein kolkyt. Rovaniemen ammattioppilaitoksesta piti käyä hakemasa volsku saravelle ja lähtiä Vaakunan kautta ailanbäkkiin. Eihän se romu saatana lähteny käyntiin, ku oli roikasa, josa ei ollu virtaa. Sitten siihen viereen tuli toinen saravelle, josta pukkasimma virthaa konheeseen. Törähdys ja tärähdys ja käynnisä oltiin. Mä olin tosin aivan helvetin jäässä jo siinä vaiheessa. Ihmettelin,kun ei siitä mittään isompia katkuja irronnu, ja syykin selevisi. Soli kahen ja tuplavartin pentsiinikonneela. Leuhkasti ajoimma Soankylän nesteele kahavile ja jatkoimma siitä vieläkin leuhkemmin Ailandbäkin Riekonlinnaan. Hotellin käytävät ovat ihanan oranssit, sellaiset melkeen paskanruskeat. Väriä on niin palajo, että se on levinny oksennusmaisesti myös ovenkarmeihin. Huomenissa ois tarkotus pittää koulutusta Tunturihotellissa. Mitähän siitäkin oikein tulee. Muistiinpanoista ei saa mittään selevää ja ilmassa onkin jo päänsäryn merkkejä. No SAATANA! Taijan laittaa kossun pakkaseen, tai oikiammin ottaa töräyttää pullon hotellihuoneen kuuliosta. Ei kait se mittään maksa? Ailandbäk vaikenee, mutta vain hetkeksi.

----------


## tv.

EIIIII...... ei puhuttais markkinoinnista, jooko, pliis! Koulussa saa kärsiä ihan tarpeeksi Markkinointi-kurssilla.

7 koulupäivää hiihtolomaan, sen jälkeen 6-7 viikkoa ja sitte alakaa kesäloma.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

PYÖRÄ LÄJÄSSÄ!!   [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]smile.gif[/img]    [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Etulimppu oli siliä ku Oulu kartalla, ketjut oli sinkunu 1,5 cm, takapakka murtunut, vaihevipu hajoamispisteessä, takavaihtaja oli poikinut olohuoneen lattialle niveltapin.

Vois sanoa, että oli aika vaihella lelut.   [img]smile.gif[/img]   

Pulttasin muuten Sihi-Manolon kauntter-intuitiivisesti toimivan vaihtajan, jossa jousi vetää isomman hammasrattaan suuntaan. Harvinaisen molosti suunniteltu vehe. Stripiltä ku otin lähtöjä, niin peukaloon  kohistuvien keevoimien takia ei pystyny ees vaihtaan isommalle. Vanhalla ois onnistunu!

P.S. Terveisiä Islandryggetin interveppimatkaajille!

----------


## HemmoP

Voi sanoo että mie heitän tuon oluen juonnin poijes, ei saatana    :No huh!:   kaajettiin koko vitun ilta enkä ees ollu humalasa. Tiiä sitte vaikuttaapiko joku korioolisvoima ja oulun lateraalitason derivaatat tohon alakoholin immeytymisnoppeuteen?
Rukan reenileirillä on näköjään saatu arvokasta sietokykyä   :Leveä hymy:  




aika hienoja revontulikuvia

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/tom.ekl...tot/sep03.html

----------


## HemmoP

:No huh!:   :No huh!:  
***** meitsi tahtos just nyt johonki nattasten taka pontikkaa keitteleen     :No huh!:  




ei jumalauta!!
 :No huh!:  
http://www.spacew.com/gallery/image003485.html

----------


## staff

Vähänkö teillä ryöstää.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *Rukan reenileirillä on näköjään saatu arvokasta sietokykyä    
> *



_Arvokasta_ on varmaan oikia sana, vithu ku tullee kalliiksi tommonen.   :Leveä hymy:  

Sika.Hienoja.Kuvia.

Haluvan Lappiin, just nyt!! Hemmo, otetaan koneet huomiseksi Saariselälle ja lähetään mettään revontulille!

----------


## HemmoP

Meitsille kyl soppii, soita kö oot rollosa niin lähemmä siitä kiitään mun urheiluvolkkarilla kohti tuntematonta. Tuiskukurun känpälle vois hiihtässä eteläpuolelta Nattasia, ei menis kauaa ni ois jo poika tulella   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Saa nähä vieläkö se on paikallaan! Siittä on aikaa ku käytiin viimeks, löytyykhä se? Kirjotin kyllä ylös, että son siinä harmaan kiven vieressä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Voitas yrittää avartaa pojan virtauskanavia ja ympätä se korkeapaineventtiili, minkä sie kehitit sillon kerran kaasuissa. Kato jos otetaan Jarno, niin siinä ei riitä autputti.

----------


## Hösö

ei ne isot pojat paskaa puhunu...kyl se elämä on aika vitun jees   :Cool:  

 


nii joo... *100! \,,/*

----------


## Hösö

huh!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikä sitä vaivaa?



Laitetaapa vähän poronkuvvaa välilä, ettei unohu missä on juuret!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Mikä sitä vaivaa?
> 
> *



ketä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No sinua, Ouvosti Käyttäytyvä Mies.   :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Vastaus kysymykseen löytyypi ilmiselvästi Laif of Hösmältä. Outouven ovat aiheuttaneet syntymä, nuoruuus ja aikuisuus, sekä niiden muodostama yhteennivoutunut kompleksinen maailmanjärjestys.

----------


## Mechz

outoja juttuja....

----------


## The Golden boy

On erittäin hyvä juttu, että meitä outoja ja niitä outoja immeisiä on aina joskus. Miksikö? Siksi, että muut immeiset näyttävät sitten normaaleilta.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösön pitäs muuttaa nimi joksiki "Ultra-cool-pimp-daddy" tyyliseksi! Toi Hösö-nimes taitaapi olla mennytta aikaa. Kohta se horisee jossain perhevolovopalstoilla miten sais 16 hipolasta ja 43 blimgblingkultaistanoutajaa kyythin uuteen 24" tuumasilla romispinnereillä varustettuun varkku V93450:een volovoon.

----------


## marco1

Hemppa miten noi sun videobusinekset luistaa? Nettisivut on näköjään vielä vähän kesken:
http://www.x3m-productions.com/

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nojoo, eikhän tuo tosta etene.. Ollu ny vähä hommia muissa kuvijoissa..

http://www.x3m-bikeshowteam.com/
http://www.x3m-sommarskola.se/
http://www.x3m-racing.com/
http://www.x3m.of.by/
https://www.x3m-shop.com/

niin, mutta marco se sun homppeliporkkishakemus on kyllä hyväksytty että elä huoli  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ja saat toki kuvauksiin ne porkkanat ja perunat mukkaan!

----------


## marco1

Ei se nyt oikein onnistu kun odotan sisustajia saapuvaksi hetkenä minä hyvänsä... ne lupas tulla keskiviikkona mutta eivät kertoneet missä kuussa.     :Vihainen:  
Kauanko tässä nyt joutuu odottamaan vaaleanpunaisia verhoja, seeprasoffaa ja tosi-fantsuja tyynyjä.

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Ei se nyt oikein onnistu kun odotan sisustajia saapuvaksi hetkenä minä hyvänsä... ne lupas tulla keskiviikkona mutta eivät kertoneet missä kuussa.       
> Kauanko tässä nyt joutuu odottamaan vaaleanpunaisia verhoja, seeprasoffaa ja tosi-fantsuja tyynyjä.*



Varo vain, ettei Inno-sisustusohjelman Marko Paananen iskeydy sun viekkuun ja pyöritä sut ton seeprasoffan kulmaan. Sen jälkeen tulee Minna Cheung hampaat irvessä ja hymyilee sut kuoliaaksi. Lopputuloksena ihq, trendikäs (lue kallis) ja helvetin tyylikäs aparttementti, johon ei vieraita uskalla kutsua. Pelottaa nimittäin, jos johki tulee vaiks naarmu. 
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kuulostaa normipäivältä    :Sarkastinen:   hommaaha vitusti kuvia resinetzan siivuille niin ois nähtävää! 

ASiasta kukkamultaan, on muuten vitun makia keli! Saakeli aurinko paistaa pilivettömältä taivaalta ja kaikkee    :No huh!:   Vois lähtiä kiertelhen pohjoskairaa täst pikkuhiliaa.

----------


## Ville

huh, hjea. meikä oon täällä mikkelissä. huomenna kuuden aikaan show. 
tuli ameriikan kelekka-jäbikät ja illalla ne oli niin kännissä ettei tajunnu mistään mitään, tänään reeneissä väänsivät yhestä pollesta rungon ja iskarit paskaksi, hyvähyvä ameriikka.

hyppyri on ihan törkeä.hyppriin tarvii vetää noin 90km/h. hauska siinä sitte pitää toisella kädellä tangosta ja toisella narusta perkele. treenit natsas hyvin. pouta 3 hyppyä ja meni rikki.

ei muuta. Ville

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
>  Mikä sitä vaivaa?
> 
> *



*ketä?* </font>[/QUOTE]



> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ei ne isot pojat paskaa puhunu...kyl se elämä on aika vitun jees    
> *



onkoha hösö rakastunu???

----------


## Mechz

mitämitämitä....onko hössis saanu pillua?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Varmasti! Oli ylläxelläki hankala sanoa ees "moro!" hözölle, ku kokoajan sen kimpussa hääri tyttöjä! Teerenpelit menossa kokoajan tyypillä!

aasinsillalla-&gt; HÖSÖ, tuun ens viikonloppuna taas ylläxelle.... torstai yö-sunnuntai aamu väisenä aikana timo on ihan taivaissa taas! ...olutta, ruokaa, korkeuseroja, kavereita, äkäslompolo, aurinkoa(toivottavasti), putskua, puuteria, lunta, pyydaa ja kaikkea mahollista muuta! HUH.
...saatan tehä ylläri hyökkäyksen rovaniemeenki?!?

Nooh, päivä takana syötteen rinteissä, oli kiva lojotella taas auringossa telluilla! Elämä hymyili! Tänään jos hiois vähän p-streettiä ja ens viikosta uutta maalipintaa jne jne. ...ehkä kaljallekki illalla?     :No huh!:  

armejasta ei sanaakaan, paitsi että paska loppuu ens viikolla, siis b-kausi, viikon päästä timolla alkaa hornetin ja hawkin ankara opiskelu, ½ vuojen päästä tiiän ihan kaiken niistä... ...ehkä?  

-T

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Mechz:
> * mitämitämitä....onko hössis saanu pillua?    *



sormi sellasta????

----------


## HemmoP

Tännää oli normipäivä! Muistakääpä ko tipahatta kalliolta että tarkistatta maholliset puut sielä alastulon puolella. Niihi ei kannata osua    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Elä sie Hemmo ajele puihin, net kärsii. Koita ny hyvä mies ajatella niitten tunteita, ennen kuin yrität niitä tuhota. Flooralia-järjestökin on kohta sun kimpusa. Aattele ny vähä!    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

tiesitkö Jansson että kelo on kuollut mänty. Kuolleet ei tunne mitään, niiden sielu lepää jo paremmilla kasvumailla    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mechz

noni,vähäsen aiheeseen liityviä kuvatuksia....

----------


## FrozenFire

Pitäskö mennä kokeileen... (ensiksi tarvis siihen sopivan pyörän ja osaamista/uskaltamista)

----------


## marco1

Viattomat puut vois kyllä jättää rauhaan tai ainakin käydä kolhun jälkeen halaamassa niitä ja pyytää anteeksi. 
Ensimmäisenä tuli kyllä mieleen tuosta kelosta että vois lähteä makkaran paistoon nuotiolle.

-

Normipäivä tämäkin vaikka oli aikas pureva tuuli.


[ 27.02.2005, 16:47: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## HemmoP

Tiitsa, makosa kuva! Ottakaa enämpi ko teilä on takapihalla kaikkee tommosta.

Meitsit kävi tuola luoteiskairassa paistelleen taas makkuria. Alkaa olleen kevätkelit ihan vitun kohillaan     :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hienoja kuvia. Tiitsalla kans heino otos!

Täällä on nyt polut ihan mahtavassa kunnossa, ja lunta on ihan riittävästi.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Naama saa nopeesti väriä, ku puottelee menemään snowy trailsseillä.

Hiton siisti ku alkaa kevättä pukkaamaan.

----------


## marco1

Tuukko Uatos messuille v-loppuna? Lauantaina taidamme mennä, siis minä + Mrs. 

Tänään Ouluun, huomisaamuksi töihin tänne taas. Välissä Juudas Priestin keikka ja pari tuntia unta. "Freewheel burning", "Breakin the law" ja "Livin after midnight" saisi kuulua.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Emminä kerkijä, ku ois tarkotus impata hartsia koko viikonloppu... Rakennellaan ahkioita.

----------


## Hösö

huh, hetikö o asiat hyvi ni kauhia spekulaatio   :Leveä hymy:  


life=rulex!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Teemu N

Marco1 -&gt; Mites Juudas? Olipa hyvä keli pyöräillä töihin aamulla. Ei ollu muita työmatka pyöräilijöitä haittana tiellä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joku -30 "Teemu-keli", vai?   :Leveä hymy:  

Täälläkin yllättävän kirpakka aamu.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Saatanan hieno aamu!

Nukun ylipitkään, suihkusta tulee vaan kylmää vettä, auton roikkavehjes ei oikeen futannu, vaihelaatikko vollottaa, lämppäri pamahti jäähän, ikkunat jääty, syyläri jääty, vaihelaatikko jääty ja rupes voliseen entistä enempi. Voi ***** että rupes oikeesti jo vituttaan siinä vaiheessa kun kone keitti Jetsonicista. Se rakettipensa käyttää vissiin liian kuumana tuota paskaa.. Nooooh, en onneksi myöhästyny ku miljoona tuntia, vittusaatana!

Jos jotain hyvää, niin ostin just tossa uuden Jetan! Keulamällätty -88 josta saan vaihtokonneen ja uuen lootan   :Leveä hymy:  


............eikä maksanu palio, ***** 60egee!

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * huh, hetikö o asiat hyvi ni kauhia spekulaatio     
> 
> 
> life=rulex!    [img]smile.gif[/img]  *



no totta vitusa!!

olkaamme onnellisia toisen puolesta   :Cool:  






> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * Saatanan hieno aamu!
> 
> Nukun ylipitkään, suihkusta tulee vaan kylmää vettä, auton roikkavehjes ei oikeen futannu, vaihelaatikko vollottaa, lämppäri pamahti jäähän, ikkunat jääty, syyläri jääty, vaihelaatikko jääty ja rupes voliseen entistä enempi. Voi ***** että rupes oikeesti jo vituttaan siinä vaiheessa kun kone keitti Jetsonicista. Se rakettipensa käyttää vissiin liian kuumana tuota paskaa.. Nooooh, en onneksi myöhästyny ku miljoona tuntia, vittusaatana!
> *



toisilla sitte ei välttämättä nii hyvä päivä.. pääasia että töihin pääsit    :Leveä hymy:       [img]tongue.gif[/img]   
pitäsköhä mennä juomaa kaliaa kimmon tallii ku kimmo rassaa jetsonikkia...

----------


## Teemu N

Joo "Teemu-keli" tosiaan. Oon vaan  niin pihi etten tämmösellä pakkasella raaski autolla lyhyitä matkkoja ajella. Ja ei oo roikkapaikkaa töissä.
Korkalovaaran päällä tällä hetkellä enää -22.

----------


## The Golden boy

Eilenkin oli "-30 Teemu-keli". Kävimmä tunnin ja kahenkymmenen minsan kävelylenkillä. Piti käyä kävelemäsä Skai-hotellila, jotta pysty palamaan takaisin keskustan arktisiin olosuhteisiin. Keuhkoista pärskähteli pieniä jääpuikkoja (tai verta)ja kengänpohjat valittivat surumielisesti suurta massaani.

...ja kaliaa ja Hemmon kattelua....   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mitzu

Jaa Teemu-keli   :Vink:   miekö luulin, että tämmösellä kelillä kukaan ei fillaroi, ja luuseriuttani hyppäsin bussin kyytiin aamulla. Auto levätköön rauhassa tämmösinä päivinä. Ko kuites Korkalovaaran aamupakkaslukemiin saa aina surutta lisätä sen viis astetta. Mutta jos kerran muukki voi pyöräillä, nii kyl mieki sitten! Tosin kävihän tuo jo ilmi, että ruuhkaa ei tainnu olla. Sopiipa paremmin sekaan.

----------


## marco1

Juuttaan ukot soitti rokkia ihan miehekkäästi vaikka äijät alkaa olla jo ikämiehiä. Uudet biisit on kyllä aika rytinää mutta mikäs siinä. Kaiken lisäksi mukavan lyhyt reissu Ouluun, ei tarvinnut olla paljoa paikalla.

Röpötti jyrähti yön seisottuaan käyntiin kuin palmun alta, -24 oli Uulun keskustassa.

----------


## HemmoP

kuka noista oot sie Marco   :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Se on varmaan tuo söpömpi jätkä tuossa?

----------


## Hösö

jaha, elämä on taas valintoja täynä...

siivoaisko auton? vai kämpän? käviskö virman terassin lapioimassa auki? vai lähtiskö lumikenkäileen? mitä jos jäis tähän juomaan kalijaa ja kirvais huomenna ku jäi kaikki taas tekemättä...    :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:  


arska möllöttää täydeltä terältä...   :Cool:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * kuka noista oot sie Marco    :confused: *



En oo vielä päättänyt, ongelma on se että näytän vanhemmalta kuin nuo...
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Juuttaan ukot soitti rokkia ihan miehekkäästi vaikka äijät alkaa olla jo ikämiehiä. Uudet biisit on kyllä aika rytinää mutta mikäs siinä. Kaiken lisäksi mukavan lyhyt reissu Ouluun, ei tarvinnut olla paljoa paikalla.
> 
> Röpötti jyrähti yön seisottuaan käyntiin kuin palmun alta, -24 oli Uulun keskustassa.
> 
> *



Marko on ihan selkeesti tossa oikealla ylhäällä. Yhdennäköisyys on silmiinpistävä!   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niinpä muuten onki.   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

voi vitun resu, hajos sitten nopeusmittari ja vaihelaatikko kuulostaa maailmanlopulta! Tuntuu että kohta tipahtaa takaluukku ja toinen etuovi.. Ihan sama, neljä rengasta ja ratti siinä viel on joten eteenpäin pääsee ja jopa pystyy ohjaamaan.

tai sitten oon vaan niin vitun paatunut etten ees tajua ylittäväni rajoitukset yli kaksinkertaisesti    :confused:   

 

jos jotain positiivistä, niin tehin eilen tarjouksen yhestä penthousesta! Tänään koko lafkaa ei enää oo myynnissä, ei tosin mullakaan tietoa kuka sen on ostanut!?! voe helevetti     :Sarkastinen:    elämme jännittäviä aikoja

----------


## The Golden boy

Kuuluuko toi kaffikuppia pitävä leidi siihen penthaus-kauppaan osana esineistöä?   :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

tuttu takka taustalla...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * tuttu takka taustalla...   *



Onko ikävä?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  tuttu takka taustalla...    *



*Onko ikävä?     * </font>[/QUOTE]hmm..   :Sarkastinen:  

ei!   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## HemmoP

kato, Scottin kuva. Tolta jampalta ostin ton mun V10n.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tsama heppu! Lähetä Skotille mailia ennen ku meettä Kanataan, Hösmäx. Se saattaa lähtiä teille kaferiksi Whisterliin. Sano Markukselta ja Kimmolta terveisiä.   :Vink:  

Sit toi Andrew oli kans ihan avulias häiskä! Kysy siltä ajoseuraa, sillä vissiin velu kulukee Whistlerissä Vansouverista usein. Saatatta saaha kyyvit ja kaikki.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Andrew Beatty &lt;abeatty@facegen.com&gt;

Tuollahan nuita kuveja on jokunen lisää:

http://www.scottvelez.com/mtb/

----------


## staff

Vähiin käy ennenku loppuu, tj 94

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Tomi L.:
> *  
> 
> Vähiin käy ennenku loppuu, tj 94*



Tuota tietä meitiki veivaili ylös Frommella.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Siinä tullee hiki. Frommella ois se Air Supply, joka kantsis käydä tsekkaan...

Hiton onnelliset.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Tomi L.:
>  
> 
> Vähiin käy ennenku loppuu, tj 94*



*Tuota tietä meitiki veivaili ylös Frommella.   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Siinä tullee hiki. Frommella ois se Air Supply, joka kantsis käydä tsekkaan...

Hiton onnelliset.   * </font>[/QUOTE]Hiki ei pääse tällä kunnolla tulemaan, vois pistää isompaa ratasta eteen ni pääsis nopiammi ylös. Ja eiköhä nuita traileja tule muutama ajettua, jos saa ennen iltaa päätettyä että mistä päästä alottaa    [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

ei saatana, miten tää on mahdollista?! Olen saamassa motivaatiota takaisin ja haluttaa ajamhan fillarilla syäsen sohrelle ja roppaileen sonkhan montuille ja rullaileen oukulle ja raksaan leville ja ryyp..kuntoileen rukalle      :No huh!:  

tulee kaikinpuolin mielenkiintoinen vuosi, for sure

kiva kuva, oisko viien vai kuuen vuojen takkaa. Missäkhän se vilimi oli mitä tuona syksynä kuvvailtiin =D



 

 

 



[ 02.03.2005, 16:59: Viestiä muokkasi: HemmoP ]

----------


## HemmoP

jumalauta, musta tuli sitten(kin) aikuinen      :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

huh   :No huh!:

----------


## Masai

Millaista on olla pankin talkkarina?

----------


## pyynö

K O N K R A N U L A N I O N E S 1 1 1 ! ! !

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

*Sviiiiiit!!1*  :No huh!:   :No huh!:  

Millanen känppä??

Meillä muilla on vielä pitkä matka tohon tilanteeseen!

Jaa et vissiin sitten muuttanu mun kans Ritish Kolumpiaan.   :Leveä hymy:   Pitääkhä se yksin lähtiä...

No millos tuparit?!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Meillä muilla on vielä pitkä matka tohon tilanteeseen!*



Ei nyt niinkään, meikäläisen kämppähän valmistuu tässä puolentoista kuukauden sisään, asuntolainallinen ollut jo joulukuusta...

----------


## HemmoP

mutta Marko, sie ootki meitä 20 vuotta vanahempi   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * mutta Marko, sie ootki meitä 20 vuotta vanahempi    *



Henkisesti vähintäänkin, talorojekti on vanhentanut ainakin tuon verran. (Ei edes hymiötä).

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Marco unehtu, joo.   :Leveä hymy:   Mut et sie marco voi verrata itteäs meihin, ku oot jo vakiinnuttanu asemas imperiumissa sevverta leveellä rintamalla jo valovuosia sitten! Met vasta ootellaan ekojen rinta- ja nenäkarvojen ilmestymistä, ja olemma siinä mielessä samassa pulkassa.

Mihin sulla muuten se talo tulee?

----------


## HemmoP

niin, ja ennenkaikkea milloin meillä on tuparit!! Onhan siellä tarpeeksi kukkapurkkeja minkä taakse voi mennä nukkumaan kun väsyttää kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vihtu, viikonlopun suunnitelmat kusi. Vihtuttaa. Pitäskö käyä Vituttaako?-topikkiin ärisemässä...

Vihtut!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ainahan sitä voipi tehä jottain muuta, kuten esim. villaroia ja vaikka leikkiä minun uuella kumiankalla, jonka Kimmo anto ku se ei tarvi sitä enää (muuttu kuulemma aikuiseksi).  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Marco unehtu, joo.      Mut et sie marco voi verrata itteäs meihin, ku oot jo vakiinnuttanu asemas imperiumissa sevverta leveellä rintamalla jo valovuosia sitten! Met vasta ootellaan ekojen rinta- ja nenäkarvojen ilmestymistä, ja olemma siinä mielessä samassa pulkassa.
> 
> Mihin sulla muuten se talo tulee?*



No ni. Nyt päästiin asiaan, mitäs siitä tulee kun parrankasvu on heikkoa, rintakarvoja ei kuulu mutta korvista alkaa jo puskea heinää?
 :Sarkastinen:  

Talo tullee Saarenkylään, sinne liikenneympyrän tienoille.

Nyt oon ollut 9 tuntia Hkissä ja kyllästyttää jo. Huomenna sentään messuille, toivottavasti siellä niitä fitnessejä...

----------


## HemmoP

sitä liikenneympyrää on vitun siisti ajaa ovi eellä    :Leveä hymy:   ootappa marsu ko saan ton STI Subarun alle niin et varmaan nuku öitäs rauhassa ko kellotetaan nelipyöräliippiä sitä ympäri   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * sitä liikenneympyrää on vitun siisti ajaa ovi eellä       ootappa marsu ko saan ton STI Subarun alle niin et varmaan nuku öitäs rauhassa ko kellotetaan nelipyöräliippiä sitä ympäri   *



No ei se talo nyt ihan siinä ympyrän vieressä ole, ei muuta kuin oikea jalka suoraksi.
Jos sitten viizizit tehdä tämän testin Jetalla niin lupaan filmata sen olohuoneen ikkunasta:
http://homepage.swissonline.ch/cyprus/audi-quattro.wmv

----------


## Mechz

tästä jatketaan...

----------


## Hösö

huh! tomi puukannu komiat kuvat esille!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  sitähä vois alakaa hieroon suhteita tuonne känädän suuntaan, jos vaikka joku opas löytys jotenki matkaan   :Leveä hymy:  


aikuselle-&gt;palijo onnea vaa...oisko toukokuu alussa tuparit? kö mie varmaa sitä kautta puottelen etehlää ni vois piipahtaa tuoreet talokahavit juomassa?   :Leveä hymy:  


mitäs muuta...?

ylläxelä kaikki o vaihteeksi aika vitu hyvin...  [img]smile.gif[/img]  life rulex ja sillee...kohta pari pv vappaana ja leville ja sillee   :No huh!:  


nii joo...vitu nkake hajos saatana   :Vihainen:   ei oo sit sättiä ja väppiä!  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh, Ylläksellä on taas kaikki ihan vitun hyvin. Täällä huomaa mitä se elämä on, hymy koko ajan tän miehen suulla!

Tapahtui eilen:
Aattelin lähtä testaileen uusia, sika läskejä telluja (päistä 129mm ja keskeltä 95mm leviät) ja voi siskot ku ne oli aivan makiat laskia 1.5metrin putskussa! Kanto kivasti pehmiänki hangen päällä ja käännökset oli aivan mahtava tehä, yhtä juhlaa! Hirviät riemun kiljahukset aina laskun loputtua! Yeah duud! ...Saksalaisiaki näky siellä jängällä! ,ykski alako songertaan jotain berliiniksi, luuli vissiin että täällä kaikki on saksalaisia?, sain sen kummiski tajuaan viittomakieltä ja englantia käyttäen, että puhuis suomea tai englantia. Tyyppi valitti englannin ja yritti jotain kait kysyä? "what?, skis in the back and those shoes in the feet??? ho?" Mie hymyilin takasi ja sanoin yes yes, thats right. Jatkoin matkaa ylös. Kummia ihmisiä.

Tänään treffattiin kauppisen ilkan kanssa (narvikin liftari, bändi kaveri ja hösön serkku), suunnitelmana oli nousta hissillä ylös, laskia keskisenlaelle, siitä haikkailla kellostapulin päälle, siitä laskia alas, nousta kesängin päälle. Josta sitten ilikka ja sen frendi lähtee jatkaan matkaa jollekki erätuvalle yöksi ja mie erkanen takasi suunnalleen samaa reittiä. 
Ja reissu oli aivan käsittämättömän hieno! Kellostapuli ei pettäny taaskaan, vaikka vähän korpuksi oli tuullu rinteet! Vyöry varotuksista ja kylteistä huolimatta makia oli mäki, alhaalla, puitten keskeltä löyty pöllyävää luntaki jopa. Kellostapulin jäläkeen noustiin kesängin päälle, pirunkurua pitkin, jonka jäläkheen erkaannuttiin. Mie laskin pirun kurua pitki alas, oli muuten ihan saatanan siiti pätkä! Voin vaan kuvitella millane se on ku sinne o menee lumisateen jäläkeen! amböliivabul. Kesängin jäläkeen ootti kellostapulin päälle nouseminen taas, tosimiehenä valittin ***** sitten jyrkimmän seinän, ei saatana ku pelotti välillä, ei mitään järkiä, ku vierestä ois päässy loivempaaki. Nooh, päällä ihmettelin lumivylry kylttejä ja ajjattua hazardi aluetta, jonka jäläkeen laksin toiselle puolelle kohti rinteitä, pummasin yhen hissi nousun hissimieheltä, laskin rinteen autolle, kamat kämpälle, suihku, syömään kylmasavuporo hampurilaisen (oli ihan vitun hyvää) ja völläileen sohvalle.  Illalla pitäs juua pari olutta rh1010:n kanssa ja mennä nukkumaan ihan vitun väsyneenä. 

Kameraki oli mukana, mutta tää kone mitään sonyn kameraa osaa tulkita, joten laitan ihmeteltäväksi kuvia huomenna, kunhan ouluun joudun taas. Siitä en halua puhuakkaan, mihin oulusta lähen viikoksi taas.


- Teknotonttu-Timo

----------


## Hösö

jeah jeah! kalija oli eile hyvvää..  [img]smile.gif[/img] 


tännää sit pitäs ottaa lissää...    :No huh!:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh, pari fotoa:


hengailen äkäskeron päällä.


parhaita linjoja äkäskerolla!

 
äkäskerolla...

Ilkka ja se sen frendi nousemassa pirunkurua ylös, taustalla kellostapuli.

----------


## Hösö

tuo pirunkuru o iha vitu makia paikka!    :Cool:  


samoin kellostapuli!


todella lepposaa!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Hyviä paikkoja on Tarzan löytäny. Ite oon viimeksi käyny Pirunkurussa kesällä '89.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  Patikoimassa oltiin ja luntahan siellä oli vielä kesäkuussakin vaikka kuinka.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hienoja maisemia Timon kuvissa! Tonne ku pääsis itekki...

Woah, tänään iski eka kertaa oikein kunnolla nostalkiat viime kesän Canadan reissuista: auto täynnä pillareita ja kajakkeja, nokka kohti tuntematonta, helle ja shortsit, kermavaahtokorvapuustit, tienvarsikahvit, kanukit, Sublime, Jean Le Loup, Yukon, meri, vuoret, kesä, vapaus, hiekka...  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Tulihan ne sieltä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Aattelin jo, että oliko reissussa jotain vikaa, ku ei aatokset sinne alituisesti halaja.

Saa nähä, pystyykö ikinä tekeen enää mitään vastaavaa uudestaan. :/

Toisaalta, miksei pystyis?

Sunnuntaina kävästiin veifailemassa makkeita lumipolokuja 3 h. Polut on tällä hetkellä aivan optimaalisessa kunnossa!

----------


## HemmoP

Timo, zweet!    :No huh!:   Tosin jäbän ois pitäny ottaa ainaki kriljoona kuvvaa. Oisit palkannu Hösön ja Elämän näpsii enämpi laskukuvia ja kaikkee.

Viikonloppuna oli siistiä. Ampen polttareissa rätkittiin toisia värikuulilla ja ajeltiin niin vitusti rallia. Sitten mentiin paariin, kuulin huhuja että yks nimeltä mainitsematon Gärmä ois heränny alasti vanhempiensa tuulikaapista ilman mitään muistikuvia. En yhtään ees ihmettele, oli aika teräkunnossa sillon yöllä    :Leveä hymy:  

1½ viikkoa viel ja Ruottiin  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Tekispäs mieli laskemaan taas kun noita kuvia katselee  [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ostiko Kimmo muuten varaosiksi neliovisen jetan?
Olisin kiinnostunu pelkääjänpuolen takaoven kahvasta. Jos sulla ei käyttöä jo sille ole   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kaikki on myynnisä   :Leveä hymy:  

Jos tarttet niin revin sen tosa joskus ehkä kai irti jos jaksan.. Otan siittä itele lootan ja kaasarin ja ehkä jopa takaiskarit jos jaksan reippailla.. Tai sitten ostan vaan toisen satasen käyttöauton lopputalaveksi   :Leveä hymy:  

paljon tarjoat?

----------


## Hösö

kannattis timon olla tänään täällä!

illalla/yöllä tuli 25cm puhdasta kuivaa pyydaa(menikö oikein) nyt arska paistaa pilvettömältä ja pakkasta n.-10astetta celsiusta...   :Cool:  

ilikkaserkku ja sen kaveri o kai kellostapulissa pöllyttämässä justkin sitä! varmaa iha lepposat oltavat...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

voe ***** että on taas kettutyttösivareilla hommaa..

http://www.inari.fi/ajankoht/tiedote.htm

 :Vihainen:   sais saatana ripotella inarinjärveen jokkainen nuista hamppuhepuista

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mitähän +-riitoja net meinaapi?

"Ristiriitoja metsätalouven ja erityisesti porotalouven välilä." ? Onko nuo niien mielestä jotenkin toisinsa poissulkevia talouksia, vai? Vai mitä tuo meinaa?

Suomessa mettänhoito on esimerkillistä, ja sitä ei kaikki tajua. Täällä tehään hommia kestävän kehityksen periaatteella, toisin kuin esim. jossain Kanatassa, jossa mettää hakataan ja istutetaan ihan miten sattuu.

Herkkiä tuomitseen nuo luonnonsuojeliat! Kerranki oli jossaki kansainvälisessä luonnonsuojelukonferenssissa esitetty joku video, missä oli terävästi väläytelty kuvia ja slouganeja, kuten "pelastakaa Suomen hylkeet!!1" ja verinen hylkeentappokuva perässä. Suomessahan tunnetusti on paljon hylykeitä.   :Leveä hymy:  

Ovat niin innoissaan ristiretkellä, että unohtavat itsekritiikin.

----------


## P-Joe

Kiinnittäisivät huomiota oikeisiin ongelmiin, niinkun esim. siihen että meristä on kohta tuska & tonnikala kalastettu kokonaan loppuun. Ja kalat ei tule takasin kun ne on kerran hävitetty. Ei ainakaan kanadassa tullu. Ja mitäs sitten syödään?

Pikkasen muuten ruletettiin Kimmon kanssa siinä splättiksessä.

----------


## HemmoP

Vois kyllä hakkeutua takasi virmaan hommiin ko tuo sotiminen oliki nuin heleppoa   :Leveä hymy:  

aika radikaali    :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

ainiin, eilen ajelin UUDEN jetan tallille. 
Jumalauta että oli makia, toinen eturengas oli suunnilleen kuskin penkin kohalla ja peltiä rutussa enempi ku suorana   :Leveä hymy:   Onneksi ei 40km matkalla tullu montaa polliisia vastaan. Ny on purettu jo puolet autosta, vielä vaihelaatikko pois niin on osat valamiina -86 mallin päivitystä varten   :Leveä hymy:   Jos vaikka vihdoinki sais 200kmh rikki tolla tiiliskivellä    :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

Tällanenko siitä tulee:



 :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hitto ko kevättä pukkaa.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Kävimmuuten just viime viikolla yläfartaloröngtenissä, katoppäköku mulla on joku fipa tuola rintakehässä - sattuu aina sillon ku hengittää. Tänään sain kuat ja tulokset, ja vanhojen villaripannujen kutinoita net vaan on.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Missähän sitä on rysynny? Ei muista.  :confused:  

Asialle ei voi mitään, joten enpä aio tehäkään sille sitten mitään.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

voi saatana että toi ois niiiiin hieno    :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Se on talitintti, Kimmo.

----------


## The Golden boy

Missähän pumpulissa tuo pulu ui?    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Talitinttipa!

edit: *****, eiku kuusitiainen

----------


## HemmoP

hokasimpa tosa että ennää pari päivää ja pääsee kuusitiaismettään  [img]smile.gif[/img]  suunniteltii tosa sellanen 150km kairankierros, tehhää Make sua varten tulipaikat valamiiksi ni ei tuhuraannu pääsiäislommaa tyhyjän pyörimiseen. Menis minuuttiaikataulu persiilleen jos joutuu hakeen elämän tarkotusta turhaa!

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Talitinttipa!
> 
> edit: *****, eiku kuusitiainen*



Kunhan ei metsien vaarallisin lintu:

*Homotiainen !!!*

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Talitinttipa!
> 
> edit: *****, eiku kuusitiainen*



Vuoden paras viesti.

----------


## HemmoP

kävästiimpä eile sisustaan meitsin kämppä. 

mallia pahvilaatikko, swampthing, stinky ja V10

kyllä nyt viihtyy!!

----------


## Hösö

noni!   [img]smile.gif[/img]  


vaihteeksi ylläksellä tulee lunta    :Cool:  


toukokuussa pitäs sinne tszadii muuttaa...ruoholahteen(?) tms...onkoha se lähellä soboa,matsia ja kumiankkaa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hemmo, vähän jos siirrät tota pahvilootaa ikkunaanpäin, niin alakaa näyttään aika valamiilta!

Hienon oloinen kämppä.

Hmm... Ruoholahti on Itä-Helsingissä, n. 12 km:n päässä keskustasta. Voi olla aika hankala tulla ruiseihin tai ylipäätään harrastaa mitään aktiviteetteja.   :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

iha sama   :Leveä hymy:   kyllä dare liikkuu...tai sit ei...saballa   :Vink:

----------


## Toni L.

Nyt hösöä viedään taas    :Leveä hymy:   .

 

Ruoholahti

 

SOBO alkaa tosta...

----------


## HemmoP

mitä luuletta, kauanko mennee että hösö rupiaa puhumaan ku spedet.. määäsääääjneee    :Leveä hymy:    Veikkaan kolomia tuntia!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No HcöHän puhuu jo silleen.    :Leveä hymy:  

Joko Hemmo meiän minuuttiaikataulu on hiottu vimosen pääle? Ookko jo laskenu makkaranpaistoprojektiokoordinaatit ja esilämmittäny kaikki nuotiot?

[ 10.03.2005, 13:01: Viestiä muokkasi: Aatos Lokonen ]

----------


## Miqu

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Hmm... Ruoholahti on Itä-Helsingissä, n. 12 km:n päässä keskustasta.*



not
 :Leveä hymy:  
Ei voi mitään, piti tulla sössimään teidän topiikkiin kun tuollaisia puhellaan.

----------


## The Golden boy

Jokaisella kaupungilla ja kaupunginosalla on oma "henkensä" ja ilmapiirinsä, kuten myös Ruoholahdella. Elämä ei tosin ole ennallaan, kun Hösmä-mies iskeytyy paikalle.

Urbaani henki on usein historian, kaupunkisuunnittelun, arkkitehtuurin ja kansalaistoiminnan vuorovaikutusta. Hösö tulee vaikuttamaan Ruoholahden asukasyhdistyksessä ja muokkaamaan kaupunginosasta itsensä näköisen. Mitä se sitten tarkoittaakin, kuka tietää? Pelottaa kyllä hieman ruoholahtelaisten puolesta. Miksikö? HÖSÖ on Lapista, eikä sille vittuilla!!

Ehkä Hösön pitäis palkata joku paikallinen persoonatreineri opastamaan lokaaleissa tavoissa, muutenhan voipi syntyä suuria ristiriitoja. Joku vois opettaa Hösölle, että asunnossa ei lämmitetä ruokaa nuotiolla, vaan mikrossa. Ja että ihmisiä ei saa ampua, jos net tullee kinuaan rahhaa. 

Helsingin ja Ruoholahden identiteetit ovat varsin samankaltaisia. Helsinki on merellinen kaupunki ja Ruoholahti on kaupunginosa, joka on syntynyt meren rannalle, merta hyödyntäen. Hösö ei välitä merestä vähääkään, vaan keskittyy kruisailuun, mikäli jaksaa Ruoholahdesta keskustaan ajella. Ruoholahtihan on 24 kilometriä itään Tsadista, eikö totta.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Joka tapauksessa toivotan Hösmälle onnea ja menestystä isossa stadissa. Elä eksy!    :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Miqu:
> *   </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> Hmm... Ruoholahti on Itä-Helsingissä, n. 12 km:n päässä keskustasta.*



*not
 
Ei voi mitään, piti tulla sössimään teidän topiikkiin kun tuollaisia puhellaan.* </font>[/QUOTE]Arvon Miqu, hyvä että oikaisit!

On se hienoa, että ees jollakin leikkaa.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

no siis hei, se jätkä on Helesingistä, sen on pakko tietää!! Kaikki!

----------


## Miqu

Leikkaa kuin muovilusikka ranteita   :Leveä hymy:    Erästä lainaten...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei se mitään, ethän sie voi kaikkea tietää... Kuten että missä se Ruoholahti on.

----------


## Miqu

Ei o siunattu paljasjalkaisuudella ni eihän sitä voi kaikkea

----------


## HemmoP

muista hösö ettet unoha sitte juurias ko lähet sinne issoon maailmaan! Pändin pojilla tullee ikävä pian!
 

löytyy muute saakelin hyvvää mussiikkia, 
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/ruokangas/mp3.htm

----------


## marco1

Ei nyt irtoa itseltä mitään hauskaa heittoa tuosta Hösön muutosta. 
Luultavasti saamme näiltä sivuilta kuitenkin lukea kuuman matkaraportin ja rf:n sivuilta toisen puolen.
 :Leveä hymy:  

Fan också. Nyt ei saa päätettyä mitkä kiekot hankkisi, 240s/4.1D/Comp -hinta on pompsahtanut korkealle, 340/4.1D/Comp on jo kohtuullinen mutta harmittaako budjettivaihtoehto myöhemmin. Myös irrationaalinen mielihalu kokeilla UST:ta ja esim. Xmax Enduro Discejä vaivaa. Entiset möinkin jo poies.
   :confused:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei mitään hajua noista... Ennen tuli vähän seurattuakin osien kehitystä, mutta nykyään ei huvita paneutua.

Minkälaisia hintoja noilla seteillä on? Mistä meinasit hommata?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Minkälaisia hintoja noilla seteillä on? Mistä meinasit hommata?*



DT 340-setit tai Crossmax Enduro ~350-360e - DT240S-setit 420-480e. Kallista mutta näillä pitäisi ajaa pitkään. Teoriassa noilla DT:n seteillä ei ole eroa kuin painossa (ei merkitystä) mutta en tiiä sitten. Speksit on luettu ja jätetty ymmärtämättä. Xmaxit on  fantsut mutta jotenkin FSA:n perusteella 24-pinnaiset kiekot ei houkuttele vaikka maxeissa olisi blingblingiä ja USTimahdollisuus.

Eiköhän nuo Horsteilta tilata... ei viitsi mennä vinkumaan paikallisesta..       :Vink:  

edit: Hopelta tullee joku   blingbling-konversio  -napa mutta vanhoissa ei vapaaratas ole ihan DT / King-tasoa  kestävyydeltään ja Kingit on liian kalliit.
Tavaroiden taikamaailman seuraamisen voikin sitten lopettaa kun saa nuo kiekot. Ehkä..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Unoha Zmaxit ja plimpläm-Hopet. "Custom parts - custom problems." Pitäydy vanhassa ja hyväksi havaitussa ja helposti ylläpidettävässä tavarassa. Anna muiden testata uutuudet.

Sit siittä se kevyempi setti DT:tä, niin ei harmita jälkeenpäin.   :Vink:   Tulee taas kalliiksi, jos joutuu myöhemmin vaihteleen!

----------


## HemmoP

make! TYYYYLIRIKKO! 

osta marsu kingit ja jokku tsingäng pling vanteet jokka kiiltaa ku hösön levee laifruulz hymy! Palio mukavempi ajjaa metäsä ko tietää SEN!

----------


## marco1

Kiitos poijaat tuesta, olin jo vähällä sortua. Tilasin sitten niillä paremmilla navoilla mutta Maguran kuoseissa kun samaan hintaan sai pikalinkut ja halvemman hinnan. Setti on siis DT240S -navat / Comp -pinnat / Mavic 717Disc -vanteet ja kaikki mustana.

----------


## HemmoP

arvasin, tänne meän palstoille on turha kiriotella jos tallissa ei ole kingin laakeria...tai kolmea    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Marko, tulee näppärä setti!  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Mullapa ei oo Kunkkua! Mulla on vaan Sika, Aurinko ja sit joku, jonka nimiä en muista. Mut kai kirjotusoikeuven saa, ku on sentään ½limpläm½-runko?

----------


## marco1

Niinpä.

Vilkaiskaapa kuitenkin tuota Hopen napaa, aika näppärästi pitäisi vaihtuman eri akselivaihtoehdot:
_the modular hub design means that the rear can be run with a regular 10mm quick-release axle, a 10mm Saint/Hone style axle or a 12mm through-axle. Similarly, the front hub will be convertible between 9mm QR and 20mm through-axle modes_
Tiiä sitten toimiiko käytännössä (huono kaikissa?) ja paljonko konversiokiti maksaa.

----------


## HemmoP

marco, joo tuo takanapahomma on tiivosa. Mulla on orangesa se 12mm läpiakseli ja siinä on tismalleen samat osat ko QR-navassa. Kyssyin viel Hopen tehtaalta ko läsähti se vappaaratas hajalle.

Mutta eikö tuo etunapa oo painava jos siinä on se ylimääränen konversiokitti viel ?!

ajattele, ei voi vejellä kekejä ennää     :Leveä hymy:  


[eedit]vokskompisa tais vissiin kait olla jotain settejä toho 9-20mm. Eikä ollu etes hirviä hinta [*VISSIIN*

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * marco, joo tuo takanapahomma on tiivosa. Mulla on orangesa se 12mm läpiakseli ja siinä on tismalleen samat osat ko QR-navassa. Kyssyin viel Hopen tehtaalta ko läsähti se vappaaratas hajalle.
> 
> Mutta eikö tuo etunapa oo painava jos siinä on se ylimääränen konversiokitti viel ?!
> 
> ajattele, ei voi vejellä kekejä ennää     *



Enhän minä osaa sitä manuaalia muutenkaan...    :Leveä hymy:  

Teille useammin fillaria vaihtaville tuosta voisi olla jotain hyötyökin. Kyse on siis tuosta tulevasta Pro2 -navasta, tässäpä foto:


Laakerointi aika fiksusti päissä ja keskellä, tiedä sitten tiivistyksestä tuon perusteella.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No hitto, kyllähän tuosta isosta raosta mennee vesi sisälle nii että heilahtaa! Eihän tuohon saa ees pinnoja kiinni toiselle puolelle.  :confused:

----------


## HemmoP

se onki niin hipo ja kestävä kato, vannekki mikä tohon kuuluu on ykspuolinen!

----------


## marco1

Pölijät, se on se dorppimalli, ei siinä tarvi pinnoja kuin alapuolella.

----------


## HemmoP

nää oot itte pöliä, joha jokkane tietää että se pinna ottaa vastaan vetua eikä puristusta!

eli pinnat o yläpuolella täsä tappauksesa!

----------


## Teemu N

Ja seuraavaan asiaan -&gt;
Kattelin Vuokatin alamäki keskusstelua ja kuvia viimekesän häppeningistä. 
Mun koti näkyy siellä
http://offroad.sevennet.net/album132/P6120007
Siiellä soramontun takana olevan radiomaston etupuolella n. 253m

----------


## The Golden boy

Eiköhän sole kuiteski niin, että pinnat ottaa vastaan roikkumisvoimia? Kattokaas, jos pinnat o kiriällä, niin se estää koko pyörää roikkumasta liian alahaalla ja päinvastoin, jos pinnat o tiukalla, niin se estää rengasta roikkumasta liian alhaalla suhteessa pyörään. Ja dropatessa pinnat estää vannetta roikkumasta suhteessa napaan.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuohon ko kääris käämit rungon ympärille ja tekis akselin magneetista, niin siitähän saatais vaihtovirtakeneraattori. Piuhalla ottas sähköt ulos ja laittas ne menemään sähkömoottoriin, joka pyörittäs napaa.  :confused: 

Keksinköhän mie just ikiliikkujan?

----------


## marco1

-&gt;Teemu
moneltas tänään olisi sitä parafiinin haistelua? Kymmeneksi pitää ehtiä lentokentälle...

----------


## The Golden boy

Meinaakko, että pitäs jollain hybridillä ajella?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei mutta jos myyään idea Mummon Ja Sen Ukin Pyörä Oy:lle, niin saahaan ostaa joka jannulle Innosense M3:t pikapuoliin.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Ja elää leveesti elämän loppuun asti kelomökeissä.

----------


## HemmoP

no voe kaahee paikka. Ny se on nysvätty jo toiseen. Ennää muutama reikä porata ja mullaki on oma koppa kii.

ei paina muuten ku 2kg tsibale, kothis kevyt!




aamusta poromettään, jiihaa!

----------


## HemmoP

Tänään oli aika letkeen mukava päivä. kierrettiin 220km pitkin ja poikin pohojoskairaa.
Melkein päästiin uimakouluunki parissa ojan jontkasa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oliko meillä jo tämä saitti linkillä? :

http://spaceweb.oulu.fi/~jussila/aurora/



Makkeita kuvia, HennoB!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  (lääh, kohta se mieki pääsen Lapiin!)

----------


## HemmoP

omba vaan makkeita kuvija  [img]redface.gif[/img] 
 

Make, otetaanko plan D ja se maanantai reissupäiväksi. Meitsillä on kuningasidea mihin voitas lähtee! On ainakin ihan helekatin kaukana, kaikesta   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Kyllä mie Kimmo voisin sen ovenkahvan ostaa.
Sehän ei ole kuin yhdellä ristipääruuvilla kiinni, joten ei kauan mene kun irrottaa.
Sopisko hinnaksi vaikka 10?

----------


## HemmoP

Sami, natsaa. Sanot vielä minkä kahavan tarttet   :Leveä hymy:  

Eli käsittääkseni se ulukopuolen kahva? Tuun keskiviikkona Rovaniemelle. Jos kerkiän niin roudaan sen sulle?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *Make, otetaanko plan D ja se maanantai reissupäiväksi. Meitsillä on kuningasidea mihin voitas lähtee! On ainakin ihan helekatin kaukana, kaikesta    [img]smile.gif[/img] *



Joo, lähemmä maanantaina! Miepä puhun aikataulut vielä varmaksi sillee, nottajotta homma niinkö myös reaalitasolla toteutuis.

Nii, eihä se kohe sit ole palajoo Napskua kauempana? Ja eihän ajeta muuta ku vastalanattuva? Eihän tuu hiki?? Ja ostetaahan rasvatonta nakkia??? Ollaahan takasin kahteen mennessä, ku mulla on sillon pitsinnypläyskurssin kertaukset????

Kamera + läjä vilimiä lähtee mukaan! Pitkästä aikaa pääsee taas kuvaileen.

----------


## Sami W

Ok Kimmo.
Ilmoittele mulle vaikka tekstarilla.
Elikkäs ulkopuolen kahva juu. Ja oikean puolen, eli pelkääjänpaikan takana olevan oven kahva.
Sais jetasta taas käyttöliittymän kuntoon   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, pittää rikkoa eka se kuskin puolen kahava niin jääpi sulle se ehyempi. Koetan ehtiä jos jouvan.

make-&gt; eikhän tuolta ehitä. Lauantainakin kerettiin melkein ajoissa kotio, ei menny vissiin ko 5h 10km matkalla   :Leveä hymy:  

pittää varata makkuria rephun silleesti sopivasti/paljon. Otetaanko HK:ta vai Hiillosta? Entä kuka muistaa sinapit?

Limonaadipullo mulla on jo peräkontissa!

----------


## Hösö

vois se kesä tulla....

----------


## The Golden boy

Siinä on Hösmälle melekein kesäaurinko    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

tsekatkaapbz tää
http://www.joekidonastingray.com/jktrailerpage.html

whatever, ylihoomenna ruottija kohen!

joo ja aika vitu rulex elämä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika legendaarinen video.  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

En kyllä haluais, että kesä tulee vielä! On niin mahtavat ajat ja kelit.

Tulis päästäjäinen.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

hjoo, ooha se toisaalta perkulen kiva kön tullee kesäki  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Make, miten se ois se teän mummolan takapihalla oleva vuori? Pittääskhä ens kesäksi puukata yks päivä ihan vaan sitä varten?

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by The Golden boy:
> * Siinä on Hösmälle melekein kesäaurinko      
> 
> *



veikkaan että tuo o se sama aurinko mikä kesäläki    :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, on se sama. Kesäksi siihen käännetään vaan ahtopainetta 50% lissää. Sen takia Jarno sulle tullee aina kesällä oluenjuonnissa hiki!

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> joo ja aika vitu rulex elämä!*



näinpä    :Leveä hymy:  


arska paistaa ja töihin pitäs kohta suunnistaa...   [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * joo, on se sama. Kesäksi siihen käännetään vaan ahtopainetta 50% lissää. Sen takia Jarno sulle tullee aina kesällä oluenjuonnissa hiki!*



Toi möllöttäjä nostetaan talijalla kans kesän ajaksi vielä korkiammallekin. Siinä tullee kumulatiivisesti Jarskille vielä suolaisempi hiki, kun se joutuu jännittämään massiiviset niskalihaksensa, kattomaan ylös aurinkoon ja kallistamaan viel samalla sitä olutpulloskaa.   :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

no ee, kö sehä riittää kö kallistaa vaa olutpulloa. Auringonotto tullee siinä sivussa kato. Ei siinä enää arskan takia tartte niskoja niksautella?


Mietikkääpä oikiasti jos kuivuis noppeempaa ko kerkiäis juua nestettä tilalle. Ois aika siistiä!

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * no ee, kö sehä riittää kö kallistaa vaa olutpulloa. Auringonotto tullee siinä sivussa kato. Ei siinä enää arskan takia tartte niskoja niksautella?
> 
> 
> Mietikkääpä oikiasti jos kuivuis noppeempaa ko kerkiäis juua nestettä tilalle. Ois aika siistiä!*



Ei riitä, koska silloinhan ei saa tasaista rusketusta vaan kalju palaa.

Mitä tohon toiseen juttuun tullee, niin sitä ei tartte ees ennää miettiä. Sitä sanotaan juopotteluksi. Alakoholi kuivattaa, sitä enemmän mitä enemmän juo. Ja son vielä aika siistiäkin. Vaikka kuinka palajo juo, niin silti on koko ajan jano. 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no helevetti, niinhän se muuten onkin!

Nooh, huomenna pitää ostaa pari lavaa kaljamiiniä tonne Ruottinreissuun. Ettei vaan rupia suussa napsumhan   :Leveä hymy:  
Viimeksi loppu jo illassa kesken   :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

Miksihän sitä ei unoha juua lissää, vaikka alkoholi aiheuttaa joissakin tilanteissa muistinmenetyksen?

Onkohan siinä kyseessä samanlainen tilanne kuin dementikolla, joka ei muista syöneensä hetki sitten?

Ja miten suu voi napsaa? Ethän siekään Kimmo napsu, ku sie kalijaa haluat. Tai sit se napsuminen on äänetöntä. Kalija poistaa sen napsun suusta. Onko se siis väline, joka poistaa napsumisen, jota ei etes kuulu? Napsuminen taitaa liittyä jotensakin avaruuteen ja äänettömyyteen..    :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, toisaalta voi unohtaa tosiaan just juoneensa oluen ja tillaa uuden? Ja kö tuoppi on hukassa tilaa taas ensimmäisen? 

Se suussa napsuminen johtuu limakalvojen rapistumisesta kostukkeen puuttumisen vuoksi. Vähä sama ko seinät rappautuu auringossa, nekki napsuu..

pystyskhän sukellusveneellä hyppään laivan kannelle jos ottais ihan perkelen kaukaa vauhdit? Siis niinku pohojasta?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * pystyskhän sukellusveneellä hyppään laivan kannelle jos ottais ihan perkelen kaukaa vauhdit? Siis niinku pohojasta?*



Luulen että   tällä  pystyy:
_Fastest Submarine
The Russian Alpha class nuclear-powered submarines had a reported maximum speed of over 74 km/h (40 knots), and were believed capable of diving to 760 m (2,500 ft). It is believed only one now remains in service, as a trial boat. Designed by naval architects MG Rusanov and VA Romin, the Alpha class nuclear submarines were constructed at Admiralty Yard in St Petersburg and Severodvinsk. The Russians recently had to take the submarines out of service because of their high maintenance costs._

Olis aika jämy peli tuossa Kemijoella?


ediiit: väärän paatin kuva

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * hmm, toisaalta voi unohtaa tosiaan just juoneensa oluen ja tillaa uuden? Ja kö tuoppi on hukassa tilaa taas ensimmäisen? 
> 
> Se suussa napsuminen johtuu limakalvojen rapistumisesta kostukkeen puuttumisen vuoksi. Vähä sama ko seinät rappautuu auringossa, nekki napsuu..
> 
> pystyskhän sukellusveneellä hyppään laivan kannelle jos ottais ihan perkelen kaukaa vauhdit? Siis niinku pohojasta?*



Olen samaa mieltä kalijahommasta. Siksikös niitä siis illan aikana meneekin vain yksi.

Ei se napsuminen voi siitä johtua. Tai oikeastaan voi, jos limakalvojen napsuminen johtuu ainuastaan kaljan puutteesta. Muuten mie napsuihin koko ajan -aina jano. Voithan sie laittaa napin suuhu, se pittää limanerityksen käynnisä. Sillo ei suuta kuivaa, eikä myöskään napsu. 

Sukelluvene voi kyllä hypätä laivan kannella, tosin laivan koolla voi olla jottain tekemistä tehtävän vaikeuteen. Makehan vois vääntää yleiskaavan ko. tilanteeseen. Das Ubootin vedenvastus, teho, ilimanvastus, vetovoima, thrusti, laivan korkeus, jääkerroksen paksuus yms.

Mutta miten norsun sais hyppäämään? Se on ainoa elläin, joka sitä ei voi tehä. Ja miksi se onnistuu piirretyissä? Ai niin, piirretyissähän se enelfanti ei kovin paljon paina, muutamia grammoja kenties.

----------


## marco1

Tämä oli muuten mainio DIY -opas maapallon tuhoamiseen jos Hempan kelkka ei ehdi ensin..

http://ned.ucam.org/~sdh31/misc/destroy.html

----------


## HemmoP

niin mutta kerroppa jani se, että miten helvetissä Dumbo voi lentää?! Siis niillä korvillaan?? Jos ajattelee kantavuutta suhteessa painoon ja vertaa vaikka paskalokkiin niin ei helevetti! Sen norsun korvat pitäs olla neliökilometrin kokoset. Huhhhu

Markon linkistäpä löyty mielenkiintoinen teoria. Meitsi rupee testaan tätä!

Total existence failure

You will need: nothing

Method: No method. Simply sit back and twiddle your thumbs as, completely by chance, all 200,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00  0,000,000,000,000 atoms making up the planet Earth suddenly, simultaneously and spontaneously cease to exist. Note: the odds against this actually ever occuring are considerably greater than a googolplex (1010100) to one. Failing this, some kind of arcane (read: scientifically laughable) probability-manipulation device may be employed.

Current feasibility rating: 0/10. Utter, utter rubbish.


Ja sitten tosa muuten laitoin kyselyä tästä..jos ruppeis vaihtelleen kelekkaa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 
http://www.kelkkapalsta.com/search/?...type=0&db=used

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * niin mutta kerroppa jani se, että miten helvetissä Dumbo voi lentää?! Siis niillä korvillaan?? Jos ajattelee kantavuutta suhteessa painoon ja vertaa vaikka paskalokkiin niin ei helevetti! Sen norsun korvat pitäs olla neliökilometrin kokoset. Huhhhu
> 
> Markon linkistäpä löyty mielenkiintoinen teoria. Meitsi rupee testaan tätä!
> 
> Total existence failure
> 
> You will need: nothing
> 
> ...



Tostahan täytyy vetää sellainen johtopäätös, että Dumbo ei paina kovin paljoa, siis vaikka olisi oikea ronsu (sarjakuvaronsu ei edelleenkään paina montaa grammaa enempää, joten se kyllä voi lentää helposti). Dumbolla täytyy olla lintumaisen ohuet ja ontot luut, jotta se kykenee lentämään, eikö totta. Sen suunnittelussa on varmaan otettu huomioon drakenmaisia erikoisuuksia, kuten se että miten silitysrauta voi lentää jne. Oiskohan Dumbo sittenkin balsa-puuta?

Mitä tohon teoriaan tulee, niin ei muuta kuin testaamaan. Voipi yhen henkilön elinikä siinä mennä tai sitten ei. Muutamat nivelet sormista ainakin kuluu tai sitten ei. Tylsyyskin voi iskeä tai sitten ei. Tylsää tai sitten ei, mie en ainakaan jaksa oottaa tai sitten jaksan.

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by HemmoP:
>  pystyskhän sukellusveneellä hyppään laivan kannelle jos ottais ihan perkelen kaukaa vauhdit? Siis niinku pohojasta?*



*Luulen että   tällä  pystyy:
Fastest Submarine
The Russian Alpha class nuclear-powered submarines had a reported maximum speed of over 74 km/h (40 knots), and were believed capable of diving to 760 m (2,500 ft). It is believed only one now remains in service, as a trial boat. Designed by naval architects MG Rusanov and VA Romin, the Alpha class nuclear submarines were constructed at Admiralty Yard in St Petersburg and Severodvinsk. The Russians recently had to take the submarines out of service because of their high maintenance costs.

Olis aika jämy peli tuossa Kemijoella?


ediiit: väärän paatin kuva* </font>[/QUOTE]Onkos se samalla joku maamyyrä, kallio tulee aika nopeasti vastaan Kemijoella risteillessä ja varsinkin yli 700 metrin syvyyesä. 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Täällä on taas poat vaihteeksi sukeltanu sanansyövereihin! Meikäpä on syöny härkää sarvista ja käyny kursseja ko pöliä sillä aikaa.

Pirkule, Levin teehoo on tööt meikän osalta, ehkä Rjukani kans.   :Irvistys:   Tuli ilimottauvuttua jonneki ihime jäätelökurssille Kepnekaiselle...

Eiku känpile.

----------


## Mechz

voe helkatti nuita juttuja,meinaan haljeta tähän paikkaan,hahahahaahhahaahahahahahahhaahhaa    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Tiiättekös mikä on paras autonomistustapa? Son tieteski isiliising. Auto on aina kunnossa, ei tartte maksaa polttoaineistako aina joskus. Ei tiisseliveroja,huoltoja, pesua. Sillon tällön voi napsahtaa renkaidenvaihtonakki, mutta sekin korkeintaan kahesti vuuesa. Ei pahemmin, sanoisin.
Lainaakaan ei tartte maksaa, eikä tehä hirveitä sijoituksia laitteeseen, jossa arvo laskee ku poron häntä.   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ainoo huono puoli siinon, että kun se isi ei oikein aina liisaa isiliisinkiä ja usein isin isiliisinki-tiisseli on sillä isillä liukkaassa sivuluisussa sen sijaan että sen isiliisingin liisaaja saisi liisin käyttöliisinkiin silloin kun sitä itse tarv-isi mutta isi ei. Toiseksi, pitä-isi asua isin kanssa sama-isi-lla seutusilla.

Siitäpä tuliki mieleeni. Seuraava kufa ei ole veikki vaan oikija. Mutta miten son otettu?   :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Olet oikeassa Athos, isiliisinki ei ole aina käyttökelpoisin. Kyseeseen tulevat ainoastaan tilanteet, jolloin isi ei tartte autoa ja isi on hyvällä päällä. Niitä kertoja ei liiemmälti ole.

Kuva on ylösalaisin, olenko oikeassa?

----------


## tv.

no siis tuo kuva on otettu ylhäältä ja aurinko paistaa sivusta.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * 
> Siitäpä tuliki mieleeni. Seuraava kufa ei ole veikki vaan oikija. Mutta miten son otettu?    
> *



Kuumailmapallosta?

Isiliising-ajat lienee auttamatta takanapäin mutta onneksi äijällä on sentään aito HaiEis, siitä on aina hyötyä.

----------


## marco1

Pitäis varmaan pitää perinteinen Lohja-miitinki vaikkei sinne ole kukaan menossakaan?
 :Sarkastinen:  

"jos mun ei tarvi hommata telttaa niin sun ei tarvi hommata autoa eikä silloin Hösön kokkauksia kaipaa kukaan"
 :Leveä hymy: 

[ 18.03.2005, 14:53: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Pitäis varmaan pitää perinteinen Lohja-miitinki vaikkei sinne ole kukaan menossakaan?
>  
> 
> "jos mun ei tarvi hommata telttaa niin sun ei tarvi hommata autoa eikä silloin Hösön kokkauksia kaipaa kukaan"
> *



eikö se tapojen mukaisesti pitäs leiriytyä johonki ja kurjistella vesisatheessa?? istusitta autossa 12h niinku ajaisitte sinne ja takas.. ja kimmo jois taas kaliaa takapaksisa.


ois kuivalihamarkkinat.. pitäsköhä lähtee käymää...

tulipa tossa mielee ettei ärtsi oo käyny häiriköimäsät toviin.. mitä tästä voi päätellä?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juu Onko se ddg shootteri vielä myytävänä? en usko että on mutta iha sama. Kimmo olitko sie nyt käyny valittaa niille link team laisille?

----------


## Hösö

luulen et se on vielä myytävänä!  [img]smile.gif[/img]  osta se! tajuatko?!!?!

----------


## HemmoP

ymmärrä nyt vitun pillarimestari etten tiedä mikä on link team?!?!?!?   :confused:  


Ja oli muuten kohtis möhkee trippi ruottiin. Helvetin hienot säät viel suosi =)





 

 

 

 


Enää vuosi ja kaks viikkoa uuteen reissuun :roulais:

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## tv.

Tämä kuva jäi parhaiten mieleen   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huh, kohtuu hienon näköisiä paikkoja!   :No huh!:  

Varmaan tuli sellanen olo tuolla ajellessa, että helekätti, eihän tuota elämän tarkotusta tarvinu ees kaukaa hakia.

Mahtavaa! Hyvä kuvasarja!  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## HemmoP

Iiiihan hivenen ois vieroitusoireita    :Sarkastinen:     :confused:

----------


## steelduck

Sissus mitä maisemia...   [img]smile.gif[/img]   Vähänkö kade...
Tuossa vastapainoksi näkymä täältä SoBosta.
"Kalkkunakuvaustolppa ikkunasta kuvattuna"   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei saatana, ennää ei vituta yhtään   :Leveä hymy:   Kuka helevetti tuola etelässä haluaa vapaaehtosesti asua   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hieno tolppa! Sulla on varmaan tuota aina ikävä, ku poistut kotimaisemista.    :Leveä hymy:  

Meitsiki on tässä kevään mittaan vilosofoinu, että mun elämän prioriteetti nro. 1 tulee olemaan asuinpaikka vuorten lähistöllä valamistumisen jälkeen. Hylykään kyllä paremmin maksavan paikan, jos sijainti on huono. Sijainti on tärkein! Maalla ei niin väliä. Mieluummin elän köyhänä vuoren kupeessa ku rikkaana läsö-leso-teknolokijajohtaja-Makena Espoossa ja piän rillijuhulia naapurin lösö-pösöjen kanssa.

Saa nähä, miten toteutuu.   :Leveä hymy:   Mut vakavasti aion ainaki yrittää!

----------


## steelduck

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ei saatana, ennää ei vituta yhtään          Kuka helevetti tuola etelässä haluaa vapaaehtosesti asua      *



Juu, ja kyllä, nuo mustat pökäleet "lumella" ovat lumen alta esiin puhkeavia koirankakkakikkareita... kyl on hienoa..voihan tuosta katukivetyksesä vetää aina 10cm:n flättidropin kotiin tullessa. .. Onneksi on enää reilu kuukausi Kalpiksen avautumiseen.

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Hieno tolppa! Sulla on varmaan tuota aina ikävä, ku poistut kotimaisemista.     
> *



Joo, ja mietippä tuota 30cm korkeeta lumen ja paskan sekoituskasaa. Sitä kun kuvaa makrolla ja tsigaa ruudulta voi melkein kuvitella käyneensä jossain Lapissa tai jossain   :Leveä hymy:  

Make, toi sun suunnitelma kuulostaa hyvältä. Mutta siittä puuttuu sellanen vaihe että mut ja Jarskit pittää ottaa messiin! Lapioidaan vaikka kiviä kasasta toiseen tai kannetaan vettä järvestä rannalle.

----------


## marco1

No meikäläistä uiduddaa Hempankin puolesta, keli on mitä parhain (ei enää -25C aamuja) ja lomiakin vaikka kuinka paljon pitämättä mutta kuumeessa pitää kämpillä makoilla.     :Vihainen:  

Makella ihan asialliset prioriteetit tässä vaiheessa. Itsekin ajattelin noin mutta markkinavoimat vei mukanaan - halusin vain sen verran töitä että olisi ollut varaa harrastaa mutta sainkin paljon enemmän.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

niimpä, Marko elä nyt lannista. Kohta se Make hoksaa itekki olevansa tässä oravanpyörässä   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Uittuilkaa vaan! Kieltämättä itelläki vähän naurattaa nuo suunnitelmat, vähän liikaa pumpulia.

Mutta luppaatta kans tulla sitten tupareihin Vuorenlähistökuja 23 E:hen, ku mie lähetän kutsun. Oli kuinka kaukana tahansa.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
>  
> *



 :No huh!:  


tuo vie sanattomaksi! ihan vitun letkiän näköstä jollottelua!   :Cool:  


meka, lähemmäkö sitte toukokuussa sinne ruiseihi? ja piäksie mulle ja tomneille tuparit teillä sit ku saavun sinne?   :Leveä hymy:   voisit kertoilla kanadasta vähä lissää...

----------


## Ville

:Leveä hymy:    jeee

----------


## Hösö

just   :Leveä hymy:   sie hommasit sen xr:n sitte?    :Cool:  


tajjan tulla testaan sitä tässä joku päivä...   :Leveä hymy:  


ja tuoppa jaappanista tuliaisia sit kans!

----------


## PeeTee

Morjensta vaan poijjat...kävin eilen ulkoiluttaan jalkoja niin, oli tuolla sillan kupeessa pojat hyppimässä...

Tuolla muutama kuvatus

----------


## marco1

38,4 astetta kuumetta. Uiddu, ei taas.
No tämän siitä sai piti ängetä lauantaina pYlläkselle.

----------


## Hösö

pete, missä kunnossa sulla nyt on ne koivet? pääsetkö kesällä ajaan ollenkaan?

----------


## Ville

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * just      sie hommasit sen xr:n sitte?     
> 
> 
> tajjan tulla testaan sitä tässä joku päivä...    
> 
> 
> ja tuoppa jaappanista tuliaisia sit kans!*



emmää vielä sitä ostanu. toi olis 110cc! kattella jos nipponissa tienais jotain, niin silloin lähtee tilaukseen    :Leveä hymy:   juu tuon kasan syömäpuikkoja ja sakea...sieltähän saa meheviä pikkuhousuja automaatista  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kimmo käyppä kattoon   tän sivun vieraskirjaa

----------


## The Golden boy

Ihan siistit sivut Fillarimestari. Ei kuitenkaan tarvitse ajatella, että HemmoP tollaisia juttuja sinne kirjoittelis. Joku siellä pilailee teidän kustannuksellanne. Jos Hemmo sinne jotain kirjottaa, niin se kirjottaa asiaa, eikä mitään idioottimaisuuksia. Ymmärrätkö? Asia loppuun käsitelty, OK?    :Sarkastinen:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeTee

Hösö; No sen näkkee sitten kesällä...kyllä tuo toinen polvi toimii jo suht normaalisti. Toisen kanssa on vielä ongelmia, ku ei meinaa turvotus lähtä pois.

----------


## FrozenFire

Onk tääl niitä "peeloja"    :Vink:   Jotka unohtaa jossain vaiheessa kesällä että jää on jo sulanu, menee sinne sitte kelkkaileen...??

Ja mitäs sitte pitäs tehä jos polliisi käskee pysäyttää?    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

pete, jeah..toivotaan et o pro kesällä ni pääset voittaan taas   :Leveä hymy:  


o muute aika vitu hyvä läppä   :Leveä hymy:  

kuote jostain linktiimisivunsaloista:

Name: Hösö
Email: 
Date: Tue Feb 22 13:46:41 EET 2005
***** että ootta perseestä ja surkeita!


 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


*repeilyä*

----------


## HemmoP

joo, Juhani ei tarvi oottaa että mun päästä lähtis nuin ala-arvosta tekstiä   :Leveä hymy:  

Vaikka ei tässäkään hurraamista ole    :Sarkastinen:  


"peeloja"?? Ei kön net on tuola raidvfriillä kaikki.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

=&gt; Höcö: Joo, tervetulova käymään meillä sitten ku vallotat tän perän.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Aletaan käymään Kalpiksessa sitten kesällä! Sullahan on se Sapporo matkassa, ni matkat hurahtaa varttisecunnissa.

Jiihaa, torstai-iltana lähen Lappiin viikoksi! Kertakaikkisen mekahienoa.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## psysi

-&gt; Aatos

No elä   :Leveä hymy:   Pikkusen polttelee päästä reissuun jo. Laudastaki o siteet siirretty pykälän verran tailin suuntaan ja kaikki viritelty kohilleen. Soittelin jo Lapin Safareihinki, ja kuulemma lumikengät + sauvat maksaa abt 10e/vrk/naama, jos ne haluaa useammalle päivälle vuokrata. Perjantaina net voi hakea sieltä, otammako sullekkin?

Torstaina iltapäivästä pitäis täältä lähteä ajelemaan, ja mietin tuossa että jos kerran keskiviikkona pitäis olla yhdeksältä töissä, riittää että lähtee tännepäin tiistaina joskus noin kello 23:00, eikös vaan?

Hiukan huolestuttaa noi säärohveettojen ennusteet, saattaapi putskut olla kortilla jos päivisin on plusssakelit.

No mut hakut, raudat, 2 kypärää ja muuta pientä on jo pakattu  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  Kenkiä en löytäny, mutta noi kerhon raudat on sellaset että ne pysyy kyllä tavan vaelluskengässäki. Hyvät ne ei oo, mutta kai niillä nyt jotain saa aikaan.

- petri

----------


## Hösö

meka-&gt;jeah jeah...kattoa nyt mite sinne jalmalinnaa kerkiää...   :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

aika levottomiksi menee noi naperoiden jutut....

----------


## HemmoP

psysi, vinkkivinkki. Pohjosrinne ja puurajassa niin löytyy pehmiämpää   :Vink:   Tuo plussakeli koskee vaan kato merenpinnan tasoa..

----------


## The Golden boy

Jes! Mie oon puoltoista viikkoa Lapisa lomailemasa.    :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:  

Life Rulex! Möhkeetä!

----------


## HemmoP

Sweet, kohta on kesä!

----------


## Hösö

jep jep!

kohta on kesä!   :Leveä hymy:   ***** et o makiaa...   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


kanadaan...suht lepposaa...


helsinkiin...kalapalinnaan...tuomiokirkonportaat..  .flättidroppeja...keskuspuisto...meri....35neliö  n yxiö....ruoholahti....elämä rulex   :Sarkastinen:     [img]redface.gif[/img]  


  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * jep jep!
> 
> kohta on kesä!        ***** et o makiaa...      
> 
> 
> kanadaan...suht lepposaa...
> 
> 
> ...



Kesä -&gt; Sateet -&gt; kurjuus

Hösmä Kanadaan -&gt; auvoisaa, luita poikki?

Helsinkiin -&gt; auvoisaa paitti hesalaisille

Kalmalinna -&gt; vapise!

Tuomiokirkon portaat -&gt; Daresta swingi halki

Flättidropit -&gt; Daresta runko poikki

Keskuspuisto -&gt; pyörän alle jäänyt narkkari

Meri -&gt; paskalokit (tulis talvi)

Yksiö -&gt; kuumuus ja ahtaus

Ruoholahti -&gt; 12 kilsaa keskustasta

Elämä -&gt; kallista

[ 23.03.2005, 14:50: Viestiä muokkasi: The Golden boy ]

----------


## marco1

Hyvä ja tarkka analyysi maisterismieheltä.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by psysi:
> * -&gt; Aatos
> 
> No elä      Pikkusen polttelee päästä reissuun jo. Laudastaki o siteet siirretty pykälän verran tailin suuntaan ja kaikki viritelty kohilleen. Soittelin jo Lapin Safareihinki, ja kuulemma lumikengät + sauvat maksaa abt 10e/vrk/naama, jos ne haluaa useammalle päivälle vuokrata. Perjantaina net voi hakea sieltä, otammako sullekkin?
> 
> Torstaina iltapäivästä pitäis täältä lähteä ajelemaan, ja mietin tuossa että jos kerran keskiviikkona pitäis olla yhdeksältä töissä, riittää että lähtee tännepäin tiistaina joskus noin kello 23:00, eikös vaan?
> 
> Hiukan huolestuttaa noi säärohveettojen ennusteet, saattaapi putskut olla kortilla jos päivisin on plusssakelit.
> 
> ...



Jeejee.  [img]tongue.gif[/img] 

No alustavasti elä ota niitä lunikenkiä mulle, kiitos. Mie saatan laskia niillä svärjepettereillä, ja niissähän on kato nousukarvat sisäänrakennettuna. Ei tartte erikseen kapuamisvälineitä.

Mun ei vissiin tarvi ottaa sitä köyttä matkaan etelästä?

Mulla pitäs olla paremmat raudat, joten voiaan niitä sitten tarpeen mukaan vaihella - mikäli me ees keretään mitään kiipiämään.   :Leveä hymy:  

Saattaa olla kyllä aika korpulla meillä mäjet, mutta kattellaan!

----------


## psysi

-&gt; Aatos

Juh, mulla on nyt 2 dry-köyttä + 1 staattinen. Ja kasa slingejä, sulkkareita ja muuta roinaa. Eli eipä sun varmaan kannattane köyttä mukaan ottaa.. Tai tietysti voit varoiksi ottaa, jos me vaikka onnistutaan lyömään hakulla toiseen heti kättelyssä   :Vink:  

Jätetään ainakin vielä lumikengät ottamatta sulle. Ehtii sitä vielä perjantaina muuttaa mieltään jos noita tarviaakin.

Kyllä sitä pitäis jäällekin keritä, onhan tuossa monta päivää jos vaan saat sukulaisiltasi karattua  [img]tongue.gif[/img] 

- petri

----------


## HemmoP

mää tiiän jo valamiiksi miten tossa käy    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Voi *****!    :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:    Jotku saatanan dillet on käyny Rokella riehumassa rossipyörien kans. Jokaisen hyppyriltä näyttävän lumikasan päällä oli 20 cm syvä suditusjälki. Eilen sielä oli 2 tyypppiä ajamasa rossipyörillä, toinen punasella ja toinen keltasella. Nyt meni luottamus rossipyöräkuskeihin.   :Vihainen:    Saatana vois käyä tekemäsä kauheita ansoja tuonne, kaivaa lapiolla 3 metriä syviä kuoppia koko Roke täyteen ja peittää oksilla.....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Huh, ihan pirun perseestä! Kiinni oloviikonloppu kohta takana ja täällä alkaa tiet mennä LOSKAKSI, voi kurjuus ku kiristi sukkia, ku astu aamulla loska kasaan joka sijaitsi oven edessä. Perse.

Apumekaanikonalku-timo on jo päässy säätään hornettia, yhen luukun ruuvasin kiinni, oon ajellu ylös-alas kuomulla jne. jne. pikku juttuja. ihan jees. Koneen päälläki kävin hyppeleen, aika perseestä.


Nii, mutta huomenna!!!1!!1!! Timon taskut täyttyy hunajalla ja tikat nakuttaa kovempaa kuin koskaan, audin keula suuntaa tällä kerralla kohti Norjan NARVIIKKIA!!!! Makiaa, 3 laskupäivää, 1 niistä on riksgransenissa, en tiiä onko se pe, la vai su:nntai!   HUH!!!  Pyyda tellut on kuosissa, kaikki kamat on kunnossa, mies on kunnossa, lunta on riksussa 160cm, narviikissa 125cm! Tällä viikolla pitäs sataa vielä lissäää lunta ja loppu viikoksi ovat luvanneet taivaan aukeamista-&gt; JAFFAA JA PANDA RUSKETUKSIA!!!! ihan vitun jees, toivottavasti ei oo korppua, vaan semmosta ameeriikan puuteria; kevyttä, pehmiää, ilmavaa ja aivan törkeitä massoja valakosta lunta!  Saa nähä mitä tulloo!

Hösö-

Käyn zekkaan trappanista(?) onko se foxin tarra vielä paikalla! Raportoin mitä pikemmin, miten on asian laita! 

Kuittaan, palataan ensviikon alusta, jos en oo jääny vyöryjen alle (narviikissa 3:sessa vyöry varotukset).

-Tekno-Timo

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> *mää tiiän jo valamiiksi miten tossa käy  *



Oraakkeli.   :Leveä hymy:  

Ei oikein pääse lomafiiliksiin ku hommaa on niin helefetisti. Vimppa työpäivä ennen ekaa lomapäivää on aina se pahin.

Junan ovi on maakinen raja, jonne on vielä pitkä matka.

----------


## HemmoP

Timo, onneva matkaan! Muista sitte räpsia perkeleesti hienoja kuvatuksia niin täytethän taas yks sivu rovaniemi"keepitreal"-palstaa   :Leveä hymy:  

Helevetti, tulipa sitten muutettua! Ruppee tuntuun että tossa vois jopa viihtyäkki  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

Elämä Rulex!
Onko pohojosessa vielä lunta? Kohta pääsee kalppikseen ajamaan trailia ja mikä olisikaan mukavampaa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Originally posted by tv.:
> * Voi *****!         Jotku saatanan dillet on käyny Rokella riehumassa rossipyörien kans. Jokaisen hyppyriltä näyttävän lumikasan päällä oli 20 cm syvä suditusjälki. Eilen sielä oli 2 tyypppiä ajamasa rossipyörillä, toinen punasella ja toinen keltasella. Nyt meni luottamus rossipyöräkuskeihin.       Saatana vois käyä tekemäsä kauheita ansoja tuonne, kaivaa lapiolla 3 metriä syviä kuoppia koko Roke täyteen ja peittää oksilla.....*



Ne on Antti ja Anssi Skeittaajia ja Antilla on Punanen Rossi ja Anssilla Keltanen.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mikä se roke on? joku tirtti vai

----------


## HemmoP

helevetin hyvvää pääsijäästä! Meitsi lähtee kans pohojossee nyt!

Tsigatkaa tätä ikiihanaa Pakilan maisemaa, tulee oikeen hyvä mieli    :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-BP.html 


 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## staff

Täälä paistaa melkeen aurinko, oletko kade häh? Lumetki sulaa jo.

----------


## tv.

Roke on joku muinainen kaatopaikka, on sielä joskus ollu pari laskettelurinnettä ja hissi    :No huh!:   . Sijaitsee Korkalovaaran tennishallin vieressä, n. 100 metrin päässä Vennivaaran dirtistä kaupunkiin päin. Talvella tuolla on mahtavat pulkkamäet.

----------


## marco1

Rokella on joskus houstattu pohjoisen kuumimmat skabat, downhill-uphill -kisa joskus vuonna miekka ja kypärä...
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Juu-u Sinne sais varmaan kivat stiiga linkat.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

psysi tuli käväseen tundralla. Aiko kuulemma muuttaa tänne ihan justiinsa, kelekallaki natsas backflippi ihan heti!

Vois lähtiä tästä pikkuhiliaa tervastulille vaarhan.

 


Unohtu muute mainita että laif rulex aika vitusti!

----------


## FrozenFire

On niitä lokkija ollu täällä Rovaniemelläki vaikka merta ei oo lähellä (eihän...   :Sarkastinen:   )

Mutta vihdoinki tuli muutama lämmin päivä että sulas noi tiet ett ois mukavampi pyöräillä...

----------


## HemmoP

olipas letkiätä. Paistelima makkurit vaarasa ja otettiin tosa viel iltasella pari keppanaaki kyytipojaksi Irkkupubissa.. huomenna vois lähtiä jänkhän reunaan tulille pällistelleen joutesa...

niin joo, meitsi ***** hiihti tännään!! Ville ja Psysi oli nohevina lumikengillä liikkeellä.

----------


## Hösö

rollo o aika lepposa mesta!    :Cool:

----------


## MadDog

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * rollo o aika lepposa mesta!    *



hösö tullu näyttää leissiänsä roihi?? näin muute unta että käytii poikai kans hösön luona kahtoo sitä sen horea! enneuni varmaa :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  rollo o aika lepposa mesta!     *



*hösö tullu näyttää leissiänsä roihi?? näin muute unta että käytii poikai kans hösön luona kahtoo sitä sen horea! enneuni varmaa* </font>[/QUOTE]no haista ny *****!


teräsbetoni-taivas lyö tulta \,,/      :Vihainen:     \,,/

----------


## HemmoP

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by MadDog:
>    </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  rollo o aika lepposa mesta!    
> *



*hösö tullu näyttää leissiänsä roihi?? näin muute unta että käytii poikai kans hösön luona kahtoo sitä sen horea! enneuni varmaa </font>[/QUOTE]no haista ny *****!


teräsbetoni-taivas lyö tulta \,,/\,,/* </font>[/QUOTE]on muuten IHAN VITUN PASKA PIISI!!

hösö, postaa ny kuvia siittä hipopartsistas että me muut oltas iha vitu katteellisia 


Oli muuten aika rulexz pääsiäinen, eilen kierrettiin pieni pala lappia. Loppu joestaki jää kesken    :Leveä hymy:  

Psysin ja Villen seikkailut jatkuivat sunnuntaina Korouomassa

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## staff

http://www.gutsploder.net/rides/seymour/cbc/cbc_s.jpg 
http://www.gutsploder.net/rides/June31_03/3b.jpg 
http://www.gutsploder.net/rides/June31_03/12b.jpg
http://www.gutsploder.net/rides/from.../parking_c.jpg

----------


## MadDog

mitä työ hommootte ku ei palstalla jorista????

tuli tossa rillikausiki alotettua.. koskaha  terassikausi?? pomper virittelee rätkää jo kesäkuntoon.. meikä alkaa virittelee rullaluistimia  [img]tongue.gif[/img]

----------


## Ville

loyty siisti kuvatus.

nonni, alkaa riisi maistua vahan jo kakalta huh.
puikoilla on joutunu soheltaan kokoajan.
ollaan oltu hakuba ja shinga-kogen vuorella, ja voin sanoa etta ei ole edes kimmo nahny niin paljoa lunta mita shinga-kogenilla oli, niin ku eissaatana   [img]smile.gif[/img]  voltista japanilaiset vallan riehaantuivat. nyt lahetaan kattoon pilvenpiirtajia tokion ydinkeskustaan. moro

t. ville-san   :Cool:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * mitä työ hommootte ku ei palstalla jorista????
> *



Töitä, mulla on uusi into tehdä näitä hommia kun kohta alkaa azuntolainan lyhennykset. Aziaa!





> Originally posted by MadDog:
> * 
> tuli tossa rillikausiki alotettua.. koskaha  terassikausi?? *



Terassi on vielä tekemättä mutta eiköhän se toukokuun aikana valmistu...
Nyt ei ole oikein ajokelpoista pyörääkään kun maantierukilla ei vielä pääse ja maasturin kiekot ei ole tulleet ja v-jarrujakaan ei ole enää vanhoja kiekkoja varten (puhumattakaan että löytäisi enää jarrutappeja runkoon ja keulaan).

[ 31.03.2005, 11:05: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

ville-san, loistavaa...näyttäkää niille nipponeille et mistä suomipoika o tehty!   :Leveä hymy:   onko teistä mittää kuvatuksia nettii paiskottu tms?


nii ja terassikausi o jo alotettu ajat sitte!   [img]tongue.gif[/img]  koskahan pääsis rillaamaan  :confused:

----------


## Teemu N

Maastossa rymyämis kausi on ny sitten aloitettu virallisesti. Kelkka urat aivan mahti kunnossa fillarointia varten kun vaan starttaa jo ennen töihin menoa. Tänään pyörän päällä jo puol kuusi...
 [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Marco paa vauhtia niihin sakemanneihin et saat ne kiekot, nyt on parhaat ajokelit pitkiin aikoihin...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu N:
> * Marco paa vauhtia niihin sakemanneihin et saat ne kiekot, nyt on parhaat ajokelit pitkiin aikoihin...*



_Date: tänään
&gt;what is the status of my order?
According to Magura they were sent out today to us.
kauppias
_  :Vihainen:  

Tämä viikko-viikonloppu ainakin on siis tööt. Ellei sitten lähtisi Kleinillä mutta se on kyllä jo liikaa vaadittu (kuski ei mahdu tangon ja satulan väliin).

----------


## Hösö

huh...elämä loppuu...   :Irvistys:   rf-palsta mennee kii...

"RF:ää voi tukea taloudellisesti, mikäli koette tämän palstan toiminnan tärkeäksi."


eiköhä myyä pojat pari poroa ja osteta oma serveri rf:lle   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no voi ei! Tänäänhän ei ole aprillipäivä    :No huh!:  

ei muuta kiitos, paitsi että 
1 viikko ja 2 päivää Kilpisjärven reissuun
3 viikkoa kesään

Sweet   [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Hiukkasen jäässä vielä maantien reunat, ei vielä houkuta extrememaantiepööräily.... 23mm renkulat jäällä...     :No huh!:  
Mutta viikon tai parin päästä jepjep.

Mitä se Hözö murehtii vaikka RF--uutinen olisikin ollut totta, sullahan on bännit siellä muutenkin aina päällä?

----------


## V

Päivää!
Uusia rovaniemeläisiä foorumille.

Mites tämä pyörän huolto rovaniemellä? Mihin kannattaa pyörä viedä kun ei oikein ole välineitä eikä osaamistakaan.

Vanteet on solmussa ja vois ehkä uuden keulan laittaa. Kyse on tämmösestä ihan perus "maasto"pyörästä.

----------


## marco1

Vaihtoehdot on vähissä, lähinnä tuo MTB Center Rovakadulla palvelee maasturin huolto ja varaosahommissa.

Toinen hyvä mekatsukin olisi olemassa mutta sen kauppa on salainen eikä sitä saa tekemään fillarihommia kuin uhkailulla, kiristyksellä ja anelemisella.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

kannattisko ostaa meridaa siinä on rocksokin psylo keula (miten se nyt kirjoitetaankaan)
ja ihan hyvä kuntonenki

----------


## Hösö

marko...kato ei mulla oo panneja ollu piiiiitkään aikaan   :Leveä hymy:  


aprillipäivä? mikä ***** son?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  


niijoo...halpa ja hyvä sympia60 käyttiksellä oleva luuri?nkake o nurin   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Uamua!

Möhkijät lomat meni pois, ja itekki sitten palasin takasin näppäinhakkaamolle. Etelään oli tullu näköjään kesä poissa ollessa.

Loma koostis:

Porilaisten (Ville ja Petri) kanssa Pyhätunturi-"offarit." Vieläki on mustelmia, hauskaa oli. Kiitos pojille reissusta! Ens kerralla parempi lumi.  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Sitten Hemmon kanssa pöryytettiin joku kilsa kelekalla ja nähtiin metto. Vähän venähti reissun kesto ku mukana oli kolme oululaista karttelemassa kotiinlähtöä ja vaimoja. Korouomassa tuli eka jääliidi, onnittelin itseäni napauttamalla hakulla ottaan. Lohi loimusi iltanuotiossa mutta kuukkeli loisti poissaolollaan.

Ja jotain muuta pikkumukavaa.

----------


## HemmoP

Heipähei Markus! Olenkin odotellut koostetta möhkeästä venähtäneestä Pääsijäislomasta! Toivottavasti saat pian kuvija kehittämöön ja sitäkautta intterveppiin kesäpäivän piristykseksi  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Hivenen tullee kyllä ikävä talavia. Toisaalta kesäki on ihan jees..nooh, ennää 8kk uuteen entistä hipompaan talaveen  [img]smile.gif[/img] 

 
 
 
 
 
 


eikä meillä tosiaan ollut hirvee kiire ouluun..pääsin lopulta lähteen vasta hivenen ennen puoltayötä =)

----------


## illu_L

Jahas! palsta näköjään elää ja voi hyvin.
Kirjotukset ohi vois vaikka lomailla.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

Ootko marko käyny vielä testaamassa
maantiepöörailyä? Pitäs varmaan kohta testata
pysyykö sitä enää ees pystyssä?? taukoa on 
kestäny jo pauttiarallaa kuus kuukautta    :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by illu_L:
> * Ootko marko käyny vielä testaamassa
> maantiepöörailyä? Pitäs varmaan kohta testata
> pysyykö sitä enää ees pystyssä?? taukoa on 
> kestäny jo pauttiarallaa kuus kuukautta     *



Hyvä homma, olikin tarkoitus kohta soitella näissä merkeissä.
Lauantaina ajoin _autolla_ Valajaisen lenkin (heh heh) ja silloin oli vielä vähän liikaa jäätä. Loppuviikosta voisi käydä maantiellä luistelemassa, Pöyliövaaran seutu lienee kuitenkin jäällä pitkään mutta eiköhän sieltä selviä.

Maastokiekotkin on viimein lähetetty mulle, hyvällä mäihällä viikonloppuna maasturi ajossa!

----------


## illu_L

Juu, viikonloppuna vois lähteä luistelemaan
valajaksen suuntaan. 
Niin ja mullakaan ei maasturi toimi ihan vielä, 
mutta toisaalta eipä tuolla sais vielä ajaakkaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Päitsistä joku kuvannu:



Kevään piristykseksi!

----------


## The Golden boy

Hei, siehän huijaat. Toihan on Hemmo Dominatränksin selässä...     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oho, ompas letkee kuva    :No huh!:   melekeen ko meitsin entinen DR kiitäs suolamparetta yli kevätauringossa Vennivaaran takametässä!

eilen taas rälläköitiin..ja hitsattiin..ja mittailtiin ja rälläköitiin..

Tuloksena suora takahäkki, kohta on R1:sen takakate paikoilhan  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

Ohos, täällähän on koko jengi koolla... Vielä puuttuu puppetobbe vai onkohan siitä tullu armeijassa mies?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ja tarkkasilmäinenhän huomaa että asennusjuomana on OMENAMEHU!!

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * ja tarkkasilmäinenhän huomaa että asennusjuomana on OMENAMEHU!!*



Eli käteen meni sekin homma.     :Leveä hymy:  

Purin eilen työmatkafillarin takanavan, tietenkin etupihalla räjähti koko paska atomeiksi joten ilta meni 1/8" kuulien perässä pihalla kontatessa, oli varmaan naapureilla hauskaa.

----------


## HemmoP

pöliä, kannattiko "huoltaa".. hommat kusee aina kun toimivaa "pitää" ruveta rassaileen ihan huvikseen.

ei mulla mitään kokemusta oo, mutta tuli vaan mieleen    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * pöliä, kannattiko "huoltaa".. hommat kusee aina kun toimivaa "pitää" ruveta rassaileen ihan huvikseen.
> 
> ei mulla mitään kokemusta oo, mutta tuli vaan mieleen     *



Toimiviin laitteisiin ei kosketa, se on sääntö! Ja tämä sääntö on tässä vuosien varrella kehitetty useiden pilalle huollettujen vehkeiden kokemuksella...
 :Leveä hymy:  

Pärkkuleen ranskalainent takanapa, vapaaratas ei oikein wörki edelleenkään.

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei muuta ku hieman foie gras:ta sinne vapaarattaaseen ja matkajuomaksi Chatöö Villeneuffia. Sillähän ne ranskalaiset yleensäkin toimivat.    :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heipä! Meinas melekeen unohtua eiliset visiot sohovan äärestä.

Mitä jos gravitaatio muuttuiski negatiiviseksi, eli sen suunta muuttuis vastakkaiseksi? Millä semmoseen kannattis varautua?

Pitäskö mennä johonki luolaan asuun? Pitäskö teippailla tavaroita kiinni lattiaan etukäteen - vai kattoon? Mistä sais vettä?

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, totanoinnii..

Nekatiivinen ravitaatio oiski aika jännä. Mietippä mihin asti sitä leijais? Eli sehä tarkottaa että joku vetää puoleensa, niinko kaikki kiiltävä Hösöä! 

ainii, meinas unohtua! Teippaa varalta korillinen olutta kattoon! Ihan kaiken varalta! Mietippä kuinka vituttaa kun olutkori onkin nekaatioravitaation takia katossa..4m korkeuessa ja tikkaat on Rhadziksella lainassa.

Vesi säilyis ämpäreissä joita kaikki ihimiset ois pultanny väärin päin maahan kiinni rautalangoilla.

Meitillä tuli tossa eilen mieleen notta pystyiskö putoamiskiihtyvyyttä ohittamaan?

siis silleen että puotat 7. kerroksesta avainnipun mutta juokset portaita nopeampaa maan tasolle ottaan kopin? Ois aika kreisiä!

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> * Heipä! Meinas melekeen unohtua eiliset visiot sohovan äärestä.
> 
> Mitä jos gravitaatio muuttuiski negatiiviseksi, eli sen suunta muuttuis vastakkaiseksi? Millä semmoseen kannattis varautua?
> 
> Pitäskö mennä johonki luolaan asuun? Pitäskö teippailla tavaroita kiinni lattiaan etukäteen - vai kattoon? Mistä sais vettä?*



Eikös se tarkottais sitä, että me osattais lentää ja vielä ilman lentolupakirjaa. Vaatetta pistäs laittaa aika reilusti, jos leijuis tuolla strapsioniusfäärisä. Tavarat pysyis kyllä katossa, jos vain rakennukset pysyis maassa kiinni. Vesi pysyy kyllä pullossa, jos sen ehtis pullottaa ennen merien katoamista "taivaaseen".

----------


## Teemu N

Olisit Marco soittanu niin olisin tullu mäuriksen kans kattomaan sitä kuulien keräilyä.
Olisin istunu auringossa pilikkijakkaralla ja heitelly jotain nohevia kommentteja...
Soittelinkin Iiron kans eilisssä illalla. 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:      Perhanan sen miehen kans ei pysty lyhyttä puhelua hoitamaan... )    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

siistejä oli noi kelkka kuvat.

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu N:
> * Olisit Marco soittanu niin olisin tullu mäuriksen kans kattomaan sitä kuulien keräilyä.
> Olisin istunu auringossa pilikkijakkaralla ja heitelly jotain nohevia kommentteja...
> *



Jaa että niitä inssinööörijuttuja...      :Leveä hymy:  
Ei prkl, siitä tulikin mieleen että supermagkneettihan mun olisi pitänyt jostain hommata siihen kuulien keräilyyn     :No huh!:  
Olisko Cernistä saanut lainaksi?

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * 
> 
> Meitillä tuli tossa eilen mieleen notta pystyiskö putoamiskiihtyvyyttä ohittamaan?
> 
> siis silleen että puotat 7. kerroksesta avainnipun mutta juokset portaita nopeampaa maan tasolle ottaan kopin? Ois aika kreisiä!*



Ihan helposti. Riittää, että on tarpeeksi iso kaiffari tyrkkäämässä vauhtia. Toinen vaihtoehto on tarpeeksi suuri houkutin / uhka. Esim. tipautas vaikka sieltä seittemännestä kerroksesta Kindermuna alas ja kato ehtiikö Hösmä ottamaan sen kiinni. Aivan varmasti ehtii. Putoamiskiihtyvyys on voitettu. M.O.T.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No pystythän sie Hemmo ohittaan putuamiskiihtyvyyen vaikka Jetalla, eihän siinä oo mittään ihmeellistä.   [img]smile.gif[/img]  

1s =&gt; 36 km/h, 2s =&gt; 72 km/h, 3 s =&gt; +100 km/h.    :Leveä hymy:  

Tulin vähän siihen tulokseen, ettei kannata kääntää sitä ravitaatijota. Kämppä putuais avaruuteen, maapallo putuais avaruuteen ja kaikki pillarimaastot putuais avaruuteen. Ei jäis mitään hauskaa jälelle.    :Irvistys:    Sitten ois ihan sama hypätä itekki perässä.

Markolle se tosin ois voinu olla käyttökelponen hetkeksi.

----------


## The Golden boy

[QUOTE]Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
* No pystythän sie Hemmo ohittaan putuamiskiihtyvyyen vaikka Jetalla, eihän siinä oo mittään ihmeellistä.    [img]smile.gif[/img]   

1s =&gt; 36 km/h, 2s =&gt; 72 km/h, 3 s =&gt; +100 km/h.     

Tulin vähän siihen tulokseen, ettei kannata kääntää sitä ravitaatijota. Kämppä putuais avaruuteen, maapallo putuais avaruuteen ja kaikki pillarimaastot putuais avaruuteen. Ei jäis mitään hauskaa jälelle.        Sitten ois ihan sama hypätä itekki perässä.

Markolle se tosin ois voinu olla käyttökelponen hetkeksi.* [/QUOTE

Sun pitää määritellä, että onko kyse maapallon gravitaatiosta vaiko kaikkien olemassa olevien massojen gravitaatiosta....   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

En oo vielä päättäny.

----------


## PeeTee

Täälähän on kevät aiheuttanu lievää hulluutta...    :Vink:  
Tai ootta te vissiin aina ollukki.    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Mie pystyin jo jotenkuten ajamaa pyörälläki

----------


## HemmoP

sen kummemmin ravitaatioon kantaa ottamatta. Loskalumi on huomattavasti painavampaa ko puuteri!

Eilen tehtiin tieteellinen testi.
 

ja sitte poijjaat ajeli skeittihallilla rallia

 
 
 
 

Eilen sateli muuten vettäkin, mihin vesi satais pilivistä jos ravitaation kääntää? Tai sehän kai satais sitten järvistä piliviin sen veden     :No huh!:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * sen kummemmin ravitaatioon kantaa ottamatta. Loskalumi on huomattavasti painavampaa ko puuteri!
> 
> Eilen tehtiin tieteellinen testi.
>  
> 
> ja sitte poijjaat ajeli skeittihallilla rallia
> 
>  
> ...



Ois muuten melekosen kova monsuuni, ko esim. Atlantin oseaani tipahtais yhtenä mönkkinä kohti ilmakehän laitamia. HUH!

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,sainpahan hommattua ajokortinkin   :Leveä hymy:  
huh

----------


## PeeTee

Tiitsa, onneksi olkoon vain...pitää varoa liikenteessä sit nykyään    :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

onnea!

olipa tänään taas kovat lapiotalkoot pikkutirdsalla. pari päivää kö antaa sulata niin saa hakattua lisää jäätä pois   [img]smile.gif[/img]   viikonloppuna vois ottaa armottomat lapiointisessiot jos ei muuta hommaa ilmene

----------


## marco1

Onnea uusille kuljettajille ja varotaan siellä ulkona, ainakin fillaroijia...
 
Ankeaa keliä lupailee lauantaille mutta kaipa se pitää lähteä maantielle. Esim. klo 12.00 jossain (ehtii pahimmat jäät sulaa yön jäljiltä).

Teemukin voi lähteä sutimaan Naishikillä, oot sen verran renannut että voit vetää joukkoa...
Ja tässä voisi olla sulle fillari:   http://kauppa.kesk.us/   (ehkä lyhyempi ja korkeampi stemi pappasarjaan pääsyn jälkeen).

[ 07.04.2005, 13:47: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nuita Hemmon hallikuvia ku kattelee, niin näyttää niinku jätkä ois saanu hallilla elämänsä selekäsaunan. Katoppäkö, ekassa kuvassa sinut on selkiästi alistettu lattialle ja ajeltu vähän sormien päältä ("kuka on sun rehtori"), sitten on nakattu paipin reunalle ja huiottu takarenkaalla keskelle jauhomoa, sitten on heitetty häkkiin, ja lopuksi on taas heitetty lattialle ja vauhtia hakemalla manuloitu suoraan nuppiin.

Sitten vielä on laitettu koko ajan ottamaan kuvia ja poustaamaan net nettiin.

Kyllä mie tiiän!

----------


## HemmoP

ja kaikki alkoi työleiriltä ja lumen luonnista    :Irvistys:  

Jätkät hei, enää 3 päivää.. joillekki se on tavan maanantai muiden espoo ja vantaalaisten kanssa.. meitsille se on Kilpisjärviloman eka päivä    :Leveä hymy:  

jarski on muuten nyt sitten Ruottisa töissä..siltä puuttuu enää norja ja islanti niin sillä on ollu leissi joka maassa / on teheny duunia joka maassa !

Earthed 2 on muuten ihan perkuleeeeeen siisti leffa. Tekis mieli kaatua taas.

----------


## Teemu N

Jep, ihana keli ulkona. 
En millään pääse nyt viikonloppuna maantielle niskahiellä, tarttee käydä etelässä kokeilemassa Hondaa, eli anoppila kutsuu...
Mutta ei olis nyt viikonloppuna jätkät pysyny perässä vaikka olisin ajanu stepparilla, mutta ens viikolla kunto jo laskussa  [img]smile.gif[/img] 
Sovimmma tarkemmin sit ens viikolla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niijoo, onnee Tiitsalle! Ja Pete, paraneekos ne polovet nyt tasaista vauhtia?

Hemmo, et nää saakku säälipisteitä tuolla Kilipisen keikalla. Elä mee sinne, tuu kato Espooseen! Saatan vaikka viiä sut Matinkylän Fortunaan kalialle ja jutteleen avioeroisien kanssa.    :Vink:    Sit voitas vaikka käyä kattoon lokkeja rannalla.

Jäis jälkipolville taas vaikka kuinka paljon kerrottavaa.   [img]smile.gif[/img] 

Hiphei: Kaili Streit ja Närsviikki:



[ 08.04.2005, 10:20: Viestiä muokkasi: Aatos Lokonen ]

----------


## HemmoP

Make, meitsi pohtii viel. Oishan se möhkeetä kyllä kävästä vorttuunassa ja ostarilla hengaan pitkästä aikaa. Tasapisteissä ollaan, jos lisäät vielä koiranpaskaiset jalkakäytävät ja hengailevat mustalaiset niin Espoo voittaa        :Leveä hymy:  

rupes huvittaan, kö lueskelin joutesa jotaki pilipalivoorumia...hyvin leviää nää meän hiposanonnat.       :Leveä hymy:  





> oritzinööl pousted pai joku
> 
> * oletteko te "tuunannut" pyöräänne? eli tehnyt pyörästä erilaista, esim. maalamalla pyörän? minä aion ainakin hieman maalata pyörää.*



 



> oritzinööl änsöörd pai joku II
> *
> Täällä pohjoisessa ei "tuunata" vaan asennetaan hipopärtsejä!!!         
> *

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu N:
> * Jep, ihana keli ulkona. 
> *



Ja eikun paranee...

Oon nyt katsellut Northwaven ajokenkiä joissa on hieman parempi saatavuus kuin Spessun töppösissä. Olen kokeillut NW:n kenkää joskus vuosia sitten ja muistaakseni 46 vastaa Sidin normaalia 46:sta mutta on hiukan leveämpi. Pari kauppaa josta olen katsellut kenkiä:
http://www.bike24.net/ (Löytyy myös niitä Pearl Izumin kenkiä joita kehuit Gardalla)
http://www.cyclecomponents.com/ (hajakokoja useimmista malleista)

Itselle katselin näitä kenkiä:
 
Fantsut avaruustossut?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ihan jees tossut. Ei sattus muuten hyllystä löytyyn mitään fanhaa kenkää mulle? Jotaki ihan ok-kuntosta? Tarttis... Koko 43-45.

Sit tarttis dh-lukot. Kellään semmosia?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *Ei sattus muuten hyllystä löytyyn mitään fanhaa kenkää mulle? Jotaki ihan ok-kuntosta? Tarttis... Koko 43-45.
> *



Mun kenkien koot on alkaen 46 joka vastaa 44½:sta. Katselen itse uusia kenkiä kun 5v täyttävät Sidin maastopopot alkaa olla pohjasta liikaa kuluneet (lonksuu polkimilla). 
Shimanskin talvikenkiä (W100, koko 46) tarvitsee täällä juhannukseen saakka mutta niistä voisi periaatteessa keskustella, ne kun painaa mulla akillesjännettä aika paljon. Tuu koittaan joskus hoodeilla käydessäs. 
Sitten on kyllä yhdet Shimanskin tosi vanhat slobot jotka saa ilmaiseksi, kunto heikohko.

----------


## PeeTee

Aatos, mulla ois nuo cännärin popot ylimääräsenä tuossa nurkassa, kokoa 43.

----------


## marco1

Ei ihan heti löydykään niitä luovutuskuntoisia Shimanoja, pitääpä katsella jos löytyy muuton jälkeen.

Miksihän fillarikenkien pitää olla aina jotenkin oudon näköisiä?

----------


## HemmoP

huhhu mikä kuva, melkein voi haistaa tuon kenkäkasan raikkauden   :Leveä hymy:  

vielä pitäs murjottaa hetki ja sit nokka kohti tuntureita! Aivan helevetin hienova!

----------


## HemmoP

Kohta paukkuu putkessa! menossa on turbo rs jammua, nos 770 unionbaytä, 1000summitia, ja vaikka ja mitä! *****, enää 29h ja ollaan menossa kohti pohjosta!

----------


## Hösö

noni! astee verra lepposaa   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

elämä rulex ja sillee...asiat o aika vitu hyvi taas vaihteeksi   :Vink:  

ainua vaa et ei oo kanadaa vieläkää penniäkkää säästössä   :Leveä hymy:   ...mut asioilla o tapana järjestyä?  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


tiiralle onnittelut..lähemmäkö viivalle täsä joku pv?

hesastaki o yx paikka tiedossa...joku semmone mesta kai misä o joskus ollu joku kydjöörin,miseliinin tms nokian tähti?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fleGsuz

Hösö, täs olis!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...im0/999002.jpg

 :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moi.

Hösö voikko kertoa siitä DDG Shootterista tarkat tiedot jos on vielä myytävänä.??

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jottain skannailuja: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/paasiainen2005



 [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> 
> elämä rulex ja sillee...asiat o aika vitu hyvi taas vaihteeksi



Sait pildeä taas?




> ainua vaa et ei oo kanadaa vieläkää penniäkkää säästössä      ...mut asioilla o tapana järjestyä?   [img]tongue.gif[/img]



Koita olla ruokkimatta sitä emäntää ni vois toi rahaki säästyä

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muutaman kelekanki sain sinne...

----------


## P-Joe

> Originally posted by fleGsuz:
> * Hösö, täs olis!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...im0/999002.jpg 
> 
> *



Pikkasenko on hyvän värinen. 
Ja tuohan on sitten näytillä viimeistään vuokatissa, tai rukan ja levin kisoissa.    :Vink:

----------


## fleGsuz

> Originally posted by P-Joe:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by fleGsuz:
>  Hösö, täs olis!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...im0/999002.jpg 
> 
> *



*Pikkasenko on hyvän värinen. 
Ja tuohan on sitten näytillä viimeistään vuokatissa, tai rukan ja levin kisoissa.    * </font>[/QUOTE]Kiitoskiitos. Sen verran pitänee viel kehaista, että kuvat ei tee oikeutta tolle, ei todellakaan. 
Tarkotus olis kyllä lähtee pohjoseen, mutta taas on vuorotyöt...   :Irvistys:   toiseen Vuokatti-härdelliin koitan ainaski tulla! 
Niin, ja ekat tyypit otettu kaverin Uzzilla... mä en muuten sit osta hissilippua, ajan sitä rinnettä ylös. Aika uskomaton laite.   :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Meka! Aika uppeita tilanteita    :No huh!:   Saa taas auringon paahteessa haaveilla pääsiäisestä 2006  [img]smile.gif[/img]  Skannaile lissää jos on julukaasukelepoosia !


Just niputettiin vehkeet kärryyn ja oluet kylmiöön. Aamusta nokka kohti pohjosta, 500km suunta.. Ei muuten mee soppaa ko 20l sataselle tommosta kärryä vetäessä   :Leveä hymy:  

...siis bensaa   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by HemmoP:
> * huhhu mikä kuva, melkein voi haistaa tuon kenkäkasan raikkauden    
> *



Siinä läjässä tuoksuu kesä!
Eli suo, jalkahiki ja ketjuöljy.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tietääkö kukaan että onko se ddg shooteri vielä myynnissä sillä 500€?????

----------


## Hösö

tomi, elä nyt ***** hätäile   :Leveä hymy:   kyllä sinne jotenki ne rahat saadaan...ehkä   :Leveä hymy:  


meka-&gt;     


juhani, o se vielä...

----------


## Teemu N

Marco-&gt; Kattotaanpas tota kenkä asiaa oikein kunnolla. Tartteis ne uuvvet popot ja polokimet.

Pääsi mp kaudenkin avaamaan viime viiko0nloppuna tosin lyhyen koeajon merkeissä. Ajokkeina DR 600 s.moto rengastuksella ja hondan Super Magna.
Kunpa sulas lumet ja sais oman pyörän tuotua rovaniemelle.     :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by PeeTee:
> * Aatos, mulla ois nuo cännärin popot ylimääräsenä tuossa nurkassa, kokoa 43.*



Phjoo, voisin olla kiinnostunut. Pitää soitella ku kerkijää.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu N:
> * Marco-&gt; Kattotaanpas tota kenkä asiaa oikein kunnolla. Tartteis ne uuvvet popot ja polokimet.
> *



Kävin tänään Velosportissa ja siellä ei ollut viime kesän malliin niitä Sidejä, en kyllä tajunnut kysyä maestron kanssa jutellessa että olisko varastossa ollut enemmän kokoja. Jotain 48 numeroisia oli kyllä runsaasti tyrkytyksessä.
Kauppaveljillä oli kyllä muutamat Timen kengät (ymmärsin niiden lopettavan ko. merkin kanssa) mutta ne ei ainakaan mun jalkaan sovi mitenkään - lesti kaartuu isovarpaan puolella kärjessä liikaa sisään.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by marco1:
> * Kävin tänään Velosportissa ja en kyllä tajunnut kysyä maestron kanssa jutellessa*



oliko kyseessä tomi,toni vai toni?   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

terveiset ylläxeltä   :Leveä hymy:  

 

 


hyvä meininki!

----------


## staff

Onko tuossa ekassa kuvassa se sun emäntä? Vähän karvaset jalat? Tilasin muuten rungon tänään. Voi speksata ens viikolla.

----------


## JukkaK

Kieltämättä aika houkuttelevan näköstä sielä ylläksellä jos sieltä voi tuommosia kissoja saaha mikä tuosa yläkuvasa oli..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro!!

Hösö oisko sulla sen Antin Puhelin numeroa tai sähköpostia?? tai tiiätkö sie myiskö se sen osamaksulla??

----------


## Teemu N

Marco, miltä tuntuu kun on julkkis vaimo? Oikein kaks kuvaa Lapparissa ja monen palstan juttu.
Ei oikein näytä toi maantiekeli lupaavalta. Mut kai sitä maasturilla pääsee    :confused: 
Tai josko se viikonlopuksi tekis kunnon kelit.

----------


## staff

7 viikkoa enää. Sitte lähtee kone Lontooseen.

----------


## marco1

Kyllähän näillä keleillä pitäisi pystyä viikonloppuna ajelemaan.     :confused:   

Mutta voi hyvää päivää noita paikallislehden toimittajien kirjoitustaitoja...
 :Leveä hymy:  

P.S. Nyt on fillari ajokunnossa viimeinkin... mitäs sitten voisi tilailla     :confused:  http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=448690

----------


## marco1

Teemu, tuolla on muuten kuvia siitä Gardan 601-mäestä:
Pinkbiken kuvat
(joo, olen palaverissa....)       :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tomi ja jukka, jep siinähä se köllöttäää   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

tomi, se kikantti?   :No huh!:  


marko, miten ois midlen rs8:t? kevenis aika hyvin?

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * marko, miten ois midlen rs8:t? kevenis aika hyvin?*



Miksei, mutta mistä saa uutena eikä isis/eikä nelikanttikeskiöllä?     :Vink:  
Eipä tartte kevennellä noista XT:stä sen ihmeemmin, ehkä RF:n uudet kävisivät kulmikkaan ulkonäön puolesta tuohon paremmin mutta olkoon.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö!!!

Onko sulla Antin puhelin numeroa tai sähköposti osoitetta??? tai tiiäkkö sie myykö se sitä ddg:tä osamaksulla???

----------


## marco1

Ei noita romuja kukaan myy osamaksulla, paitti Hobbyhall.
Kannattaa säästellä ensin ja ostaa sitten.

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * tomi, se kikantti?    
> *



Jotain tällästä http://pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=421822

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by marco1:
> *Ei noita romuja kukaan myy osamaksulla, paitti Hobbyhall.
> *



 :Leveä hymy:  

Toi pelasti päivän.

=&gt; Tomi: meinasitko vaihtaa pyörää ennen reissua vielä? Aika makia Gajantti!

----------


## Mechz

soita pillarimestari hösölle!

----------


## Fillarimestari

ja numero on?

----------


## marco1

Ylläksen Michelin(-tähti) -miehen puh nro on 020200 

edit: tarkennus numeroihin, herkkää.

[ 14.04.2005, 14:44: Viestiä muokkasi: marco1 ]

----------


## Hösö

jaha...täällä jaellaa numeroita ilima luppaa    :Vihainen:  


ihampa vitu sama...soittakaa vaikka saatana yöllä!   :Cool:     [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


nii, en tiiä antin numeroa....maili osote on jossain? en muista misä   :Leveä hymy:  

jukkak tuntee kaverin, samoi härkönen...net varmaa voi jeesata? vaikka net onki kaappilukijoita   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

isä vois heti maksaa sen puolet siitä jos se myy osamaksulla.

Miten Antin sais kiini

----------


## Hösö

ainii...onko sinne kanataan pakko lähtiä? ***** ei mulla oo yhtää viiliksiä pyöräilyyn...

en ees mieti et mitä vois speksata seuraavaksi...


kevät masennusta(ko)? vai onkos tää nyt sitte täsä?

lopettasko koko touhun?


dare myyntiin ja ?

vai...  :confused:  


alakaa vituttaa tämmönen...   :Vihainen:  


ehkä sit ku taas pääsee ajaan ni mieli muuttuu...mite jalapalinna toimii? voiko sielä ajaa? meka, lähetäänkö toukokuun toisella vkolla ajaan tszadiin?


nii joo, kohta o tää kevät lusittu...ennää reipas pari vkoa ja pois täältä! lunta on tullu nyt pari päivää ja aurinkoa en nää...perseestä!   :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ihampa vitu sama...soittakaa vaikka saatana yöllä!         [img]tongue.gif[/img]   
> *



Eikös sulla puhelin tuuttaa öisin varattua muutenkin...
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Hösö:
> * ainii...onko sinne kanataan pakko lähtiä? ***** ei mulla oo yhtää viiliksiä pyöräilyyn...
> 
> en ees mieti et mitä vois speksata seuraavaksi...
> 
> 
> kevät masennusta(ko)? vai onkos tää nyt sitte täsä?
> 
> lopettasko koko touhun?
> ...



No jopa on hapan. Mihis ne kaikki _life ruullxz_ -kommentit jäi?

Eikö "Wade" saanut "ajaa" eilen?   :Leveä hymy:  

Lähemmä ajaan tszadiin ku tuut, ehottomasti. Mulla on uusia (vanhoja) linssejä, voiaan pitää votovotosessijot ku jätkää käppäilee steirejä.

----------


## Fillarimestari

voiha helistin ku haluttaa pööräileen mutta ku ei oo pööräää.

Haluttais se DDg Shootteri muttaku ei tiedä mistä antin saa kiinni

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Soitapa mestari Jukka K:lle, 040 8329708. Juke varmaan tietää Antin puhelinnumeron.  [img]smile.gif[/img]

----------


## Fillarimestari

Enhä mie kehtaa ku en tunne koko äijää.

----------


## The Golden boy

Huh, onkohan Hösö menettänyt otteensa oikiasta elämästä? Onko Hösön elämä saanut uuden suunnan? Onko Hösmän takana nainen?     :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Enhä mie kehtaa ku en tunne koko äijää.*



Ei ole pakko soittaa. Mutta nyt tiiät, miten saat Antin numeron, joten enää sun ei tarvitse kysellä palstalla. Sopisko tämmönen ratkaisu?

----------


## Fillarimestari

:Leveä hymy:   uskalsimpa soittaa. nyt on antin numero ja seuraavaksi soitto antille.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Siittä se kato lähtee.   :Vink:

----------


## staff

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by marco1:
> Ei noita romuja kukaan myy osamaksulla, paitti Hobbyhall.
> *



* 

Toi pelasti päivän.

=&gt; Tomi: meinasitko vaihtaa pyörää ennen reissua vielä? Aika makia Gajantti!* </font>[/QUOTE]Meinasin, ensi viikolla tuollane pitäs tallista löytyä.

----------


## marco1

Mahottoman speksauksen jälkeen kävin vaihteeksi ajamassa!!11 Kyllä pyöräteillä on jännää, maastoon ei pääse vielä aikoihin.
Kunto taisi unohtua jonnekin lokakuun alkuun, jos joku sattuu löytämään niin vois palauttaa mulle. Vaihdossa tyhjiä pulloja ja tölkkejä ja pizzalaattikkoja.
Uiddu että sitä onkin jabbathepizzahut-muodoissa ja kondiksessa.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## FrozenFire

Talven oon koulumatkoja pyöräilly ja kunnossa oon pysyny... Mutta säät helpotuu ja koulumatka kevenee. Niin oli pakko ottaa rutiiniksi tehä valajaksenlenkki kerran viikossa (ehkä kaks jos aikaa on ylenmäärin...).

btw... kuka täällä osais rihlata kiekot halvalla? alkas olla kohta ajankohtane...

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by FrozenFire:
> * btw... kuka täällä osais rihlata kiekot halvalla? alkas olla kohta ajankohtane...*



Kussu osaa.. mutta ei se nyt joua kun sen pittää ostaa Ounasvaara..      :Leveä hymy:  
Minulla on tilauksessa rihtausteline mutta custom-valmistaja-tosi-hieno-mekaanikko tavarantoimittajalla on vielä malmin louhiminen kesken... Kesällä voi olla aikaa tehdäkin...

----------


## marco1

-&gt;Iiro
tänään olisi maantielenkki edelleen mielessä, puhelin jäi kotio mutta olen varmaan puoli neljältä jo kämpillä. Eli siis neljän jälkeen pääsisi liikkeelle.

----------


## Teemu N

Marco -&gt; Eikö maantietä vois siirtää la, voisin lähteä jabbathepizzahut-muotoisten yhteislenkille mukaan. Mut miten Iiron sit käy   :confused:     :Leveä hymy:  

Tänään oli vaimo listannu niin paljon tekemistä, ja lisäks pitäis pistää hiihtokalusto kesäteloille, ettei kerkiä millään mukaan. Mut muuten koko viikonloppu avoinna ehdotuksille.

----------


## Hösö

> Originally posted by Aatos Lokonen:
> *  </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />Originally posted by Hösö:
>  ainii...onko sinne kanataan pakko lähtiä? ***** ei mulla oo yhtää viiliksiä pyöräilyyn...
> 
> en ees mieti et mitä vois speksata seuraavaksi...
> 
> 
> kevät masennusta(ko)? vai onkos tää nyt sitte täsä?
> 
> ...



*No jopa on hapan. Mihis ne kaikki life ruullxz -kommentit jäi?

Eikö "Wade" saanut "ajaa" eilen?    
*</font>[/QUOTE]siis tottakai laif ruulsxz mut kö ei nappaa pyöräily...pitäs vissii mennä hikoileen pottapäässä jonnekki hissiin, kannatellen paskasta darea ni voi olla et kiinnostaa taas uudella sykkeellä...   :Sarkastinen:  

ja "ajamiseni" ei sulle kuulu  [img]tongue.gif[/img]  


"huuda mua weidiksi!!11"  [img]redface.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

> Originally posted by Teemu N:
> * Marco -&gt; Eikö maantietä vois siirtää la, voisin lähteä jabbathepizzahut-muotoisten yhteislenkille mukaan. Mut miten Iiron sit käy    :confused:       
> 
> Tänään oli vaimo listannu niin paljon tekemistä, ja lisäks pitäis pistää hiihtokalusto kesäteloille, ettei kerkiä millään mukaan. Mut muuten koko viikonloppu avoinna ehdotuksille.*



Minä voin ajaa kyllä lauantainakin...

Ja kaikennäköisiin työlistoihin  [img]tongue.gif[/img]   - kaikenmuilman fenimistit teilläkin määrää
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

JES     :No huh!:  

Maailman suosituin poikabändi palasi

Maailman suosituin poikabändi The Backstreet Boys on palannut uudella materiaalilla.
Ulkoisesti yhtyeen viisikko näyttää lähes samalta kuin kymmenen vuotta sitten läpimurtonsa kynnyksellä. Tyyli on kuitenkin muuttunut, sillä ovathan kundit jo kolmenkymmenen korvilla.

Kyllä tuo uutinen taas pelasti vanhan hevimiehen päivän...    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Millo meinaatte oukkua puhistaa???

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No milloin sie haluaisit, että se on valmis?

----------


## tv.

> Originally posted by Fillarimestari:
> * Millo meinaatte oukkua puhistaa???*



2-3 viikon päästä vois lähteä tarkistamaan tilanteen. Ensin pitää saada koulu päätökseen tältä keväältä, 8 päivää vielä....

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kävin justiinsa kaupunki villarointia Tanelin Azonicilla

----------


## marco1

Huh, tulipa ajeltua to-pe-la ihan mukavasti. Sen verran reilusti on UV ilmassa että naama oli eilen palanut ihan reilusti. 
Oukulle ei taida päästä vielä viikkoihin, on sitä lunta niin paljon.

----------


## Ville

jou aika hieno foorumi. ostakaa scootti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

niin on. Aika erikoinen.

----------


## HemmoP

Kerrompa teille pari faktaa elämästä.

Bensa maksaa Kilpisjärvellä 1.41e / l
Ilokaasua menee pieneen purkkiin 3kg nätisti
Norjassa oli kesä, siis siinä rannalla
700 on aika vitun laiska vehje, täytyy saaha enämpi tehoa
Runneri ei vie ku 18l sataselle 
Jos pilvet on alta tuhannessa metrissä, on vuorien välissä auringonpaistetta
Lunta voi olla paikotellen enempiki
Suunnistaminen on heleppoa, varsinkin pilvessä(siis pilven sisällä), puuttomassa tunturissa
Kukaan ei kuollu, vaikka lumivyöryissä tuli pyörittyä =D

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

sois sitte talavi vissiin siinä.. paitsi et viel ehkä saattaa tulla reissu Riksulle..

----------


## HemmoP

Ainiijoo, vissiin pitäs puhua jo Tampereen kisoistaki..

Ketä ois lähösä? Ilimotelkaapa meitsille, (Pete, Juho, Jukka, Ville, Make? jne..)..,...

Vois mennä juomaan olutta taas Onkkariin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Millon tuo kisatapahtuma on?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ei saatana!!

Nyt on Hemmo kyllä ylittäny ittensä kuvien suhteen!! Mahtavia votoja!! Ihan älyttömät maisemat!!

Ei helekatti, miten tommosia paikkoja voi olla!

Kerro ny vähän lisää reissusta?

Edit: kisailut ois mielessä, joo.

----------


## HemmoP

no tartteeko tuosta nytte mittää kertoa.. 5 päivää kierrettiin tundraa ympäriinsä. Nähtiin ruotsalaisia ja yks jänis. Oli hauskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaa, joku lehtijuttu tulossa vai? Ainaski näky olevan mainoksia kelekan kylet täynnä.  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

nii, nuot tarrat on katto Jannen virman tarrat. Pittäähän sitä stefan virmaa mainostaa  :Hymy: 

emmää mitään lehtitarinoita ruppee tekkeen  :Leveä hymy:  Jokaneha voi itte käyä tuola kokeileen miltä elämä oikeesti tuntuu  :Hymy:  Pistin pienen reissukertomuksen sun mailiin niin ei oo ihan tyhjä olo siellä Epsoossa.


niijoo, hauskaa juttuva Vätsäriltä
http://www.geocities.com/jorifoto02/surnustart.htm

----------


## Hösö

noni, makkeita kuvia taas vaihteeksi!  :Hymy: 

ei kai täsä kummempia...kohta hösö vaikenee ylläxeltä  :Hymy: 


nii joo, tsadin tööpaikka o kai kohta varmaa kauraa...700 annosta nousee päivässä  :Leveä hymy:  pientä mättöä  :Leveä hymy: 



btw: tää voorumi o aika gay näkönen....

----------


## Fillarimestari

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album10/r046 kuka hän on???

----------


## Teemu N

Näyttäs olevan Hösön fani...
Jos oikein muistan viimekesältä...

----------


## The Golden boy

Jes! Uuet hommat kiikarisa. Tästä sällistä tuli sit projektipäällikkö. Kolmen viikon päästä alakaa. Kaksi niistä lomila!

----------


## HemmoP

onnee janssoni viel kertaallee.. rojektipäällikön hommat on kuulemma lepposia, ei tarvi ko komennella ja syyä pullaa! Varmasti nastaa! Me tullaa sitte sun assareiksi Maken ja Jarskin kans, ei tartte yksin syyä kaikkia pullia  :Hymy: 

Jo nää nytte ostat sen Daren ja kelekat ja mopot ja talot ja vehkeet  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

vai että hösön fani :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

hösö tulisko siinä ddg:ssä site se kypäräki mukkaan??

----------


## HemmoP

*JUHANI HOI!

SOITA SILLE ANTILLE JA KYSY SILTÄ!!
*
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Janskulle tooosi fantsut onnittelut.

Hempan kuvat käy silmiin. Epämiellyttävää kertakaikkiaan.

Hösmä on vissiin menossa Helssingin Raxiin töihin.. veikkaan työmatka-Daren katoavan ekalla viikolla. Ei kukaan muuten välittäisi mutta sitä vinkumista pöllimisen jälkeen ei sitten jaksa kuunnella kukaan.

Muuten oli mukava to-pe-la ajohommissa, hämmästyttävästi mulla paloi naama korvia myöten pilvisenä lauantaina, salakavala ja näkymätön uv-valo pääsi toimistonvalkean hipiän kimppuun huomaamatta.
TuraAaasi -ketju maantiekoneeseen, pitäis hyppimisen vähentyä jo viimeinkin.   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Fillarimestari

saatampa ostaaa ddg:n antilta:P

----------


## Hösö

nii, faktoja kehiin  :Hymy:  eli stokkan kuluma o minu känpästä 2km päässä  :Leveä hymy:  vitu makiaa...voi työmatkadareilla sit aina! vähänkö parasta! 


nii joo, se tööpaikka o stokkan kulumalla  :Leveä hymy:  joku piza hat tms?


ostakaa sapa ja marina? emmie ennää tarvi niitä  :Leveä hymy: 


ei kai täsä sit muuta...

----------


## HemmoP

mitä, et tarvi? Meinasikko muuttaa sinne helesinkiin lopullisesti pitsaa paistelleen?

jätkästä tullee kukkahattuhippi

----------


## tv.

max 6 päivää koulua...

----------


## HemmoP

aika greisiä! Käytiin eilen ajaan FILLARILLA  :Leveä hymy: 

mie en ees kaatunu tai ajanu puuhun tai yleensä telonu itteäni. Roaniemen kossit, vappuna ois vissii sitte tarkotus ajaa Syväsessä ralea jos RBC-remmi tullee kylään. Oisko kettää messissä? (pitäs josaki vaiheesa kävässä lapskaa auki mäkkee..)

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No hitto, jätkät alakanu jo reenaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Joko kunto on kohillaan, vai pittääkö käyä toisenki kerran?

----------


## Hösö

huh! jätkät ajjaa iha tosissaan  :Leveä hymy: 

ei oo meikästä tuohon ennää...



nii helesinkistä...mitä mie sapallla sielä? darella voi liikkua iha mihi vaan ku ei siellä oo matkaa minnekkää mittään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no ajappa sillä darella vaikka Calmikseen niin luulis tulevan saabbia ikävä? Tai ees lähimpään mäkkäriin! Sinnekki on kivempi mennä saballa dare urheilullisesti koukussa roikkuen vetään pigmägit rankan dirttisessarin jälkeen :O

Make, otappa lento/junapiletti ja tuu vapuksi roaniemelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nii ekkä sie pääse sitten harrastaan mielipuuhaasi eli ajaa pillurinkiä ja koluta ojanpohojia. Pissikset anoo rispeztiä ja meikkaa öögat sua varten joka kierroksen välissä.

Ja miten sie aattelit hakee mut teille kylään?

Ota ny ihimeessä Salpis-auto!!1 Ja Linnainen-Malminkartano-auto!  :Hymy: 

P.S. Yritin ottaa sen junalipun spagettikauhasta, mutta meni vain käsi spagettiseksi. Mulla on ollu aina ongelmia ottamisen kans.

----------


## HemmoP

> Mulla on ollu aina ongelmia ottamisen kans.




Tiiän, muistan sen yhen kerran ko olimma Lokan takana keskellä suota ja sie sammua törähit siihe mättäälle. Oli aika vitun pitkä päivä odotella josko herra pyssyis ees hieman tolpillaan eikä kroolais suolammikoissa käsipohjaa!


Mie senthäs olin selevistäpäin kai!

----------


## Mitzu

> P.S. Yritin ottaa sen junalipun spagettikauhasta, mutta meni vain käsi spagettiseksi. Mulla on ollu aina ongelmia ottamisen kans.



Kuule, tässon reilu kyyti pohojoseen, mie tarjovan. Tarvit vaan sukset ja lumet. Ei tuu ongelmia ottamisen kanssa, ja mielikin leppää siinä välillä ja Aatokset selekiytyy. Ainahan yksi kyyti pittää järjestyä  :Hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

jep. 4.5 loppuu työsopimus ja uusitaan vasta 4.7. Okei. reilu peli.

eli on tässä kohta hieman aikaa ajella alamäkeen. ja vaikka ylöski ku on niin vitusti aikaa. No ei nyt sentään niin palijo. Pitää tehdä kouluhommat loppuun, mutta ajattelin kuitenki ajaa aika palijo.

Lumet nyt ei kuitenkaa heti sula leviltä, niin suuntaan varmaan hetkeksi aikaa seinäjoelle päin. Lupailtu on että 4.7. hommat alkaa Rovaniemellä, mutta niin sitä on ennenkin luvattu vaikka mitä. Eli ei mitään tietoa vielä.

Kalpalinna, Vuokatti, Åre, NORJA??? Ruka + muut paikat siinä suunnitelmia ens kesäksi.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Tiiän, muistan sen yhen kerran ko olimma Lokan takana keskellä suota ja sie sammua törähit siihe mättäälle. Oli aika vitun pitkä päivä odotella josko herra pyssyis ees hieman tolpillaan eikä kroolais suolammikoissa käsipohjaa!
> 
> Mie senthäs olin selevistäpäin kai!



Niijoo, olin vähän suossa sinä päivänä!

Olin just ottamassa junalipun takas Helesinkhiin, mutta käsi osuki sun verkkarihousujen takataskuun, jossa oli sattumalta iso kossupullo. Sie et ollu vasta ku kerinny ottaa pikku aamutärhäykset ja siinä puolitajuttomana lepäsikki muurahaiskeossa naama alaspäin. Mie huikkasin loput ja sejjäläkeen kaikki mitä pontikkapöntöstä oli jälellä. Kauhaki tais mennä torvesta alas ko jano oli niin kova. Sitä sitten etittiinki jälestäpäin, sillä soli semmonen hyvä punanen muovikauha.

----------


## HemmoP

Pikkuhiljaa turpomies  :Hymy:  Käväseppä tsigaan paljonko on lunta kondoolin alla, kerro tilastotiedot niin tietää varautua..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Kuule, tässon reilu kyyti pohojoseen, mie tarjovan. Tarvit vaan sukset ja lumet. Ei tuu ongelmia ottamisen kanssa, ja mielikin leppää siinä välillä ja Aatokset selekiytyy. Ainahan yksi kyyti pittää järjestyä



Panda-karhu siinä vetää rekiä selevästi. Taitaa olla nuo elikot kuitenki rauhoitettuja, ku ne kävi niin villeiksi aikanaan? Muutenki, ku ei oikein ees tietäis, mitä tuolle antais appeeksi. Lehemiä? Mut jos mulla oiski lehemiä, niin oisin varmaan maatalon isäntä, ja sillon mulla ois varmaan rattoriki. Sillähän se oiski kyllä mukava köryytellä haiveitä pitkin Rolloon.  :Hymy: 

Nii-i, yhessä ku mietitään, niin ongelmiin löytyy aina ratkasu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mitzu

> Muutenki, ku ei oikein ees tietäis, mitä tuolle antais appeeksi. Lehemiä? Mut jos mulla oiski lehemiä, niin oisin varmaan maatalon isäntä, ja sillon mulla ois varmaan rattoriki. Sillähän se oiski kyllä mukava köryytellä haiveitä pitkin Rolloon. 
> 
> Nii-i, yhessä ku mietitään, niin ongelmiin löytyy aina ratkasu.



Niino mikä on pandan tuntinopeus? Sitä mie vaan, jotta ehtiskhän tuolla sittenkään ihan vappuun mennessä perille? Rauhoituksen purkaminen voisi vähän auttaa.. Mie luulen että arktisen pandan lempiherkkua vois olla joku eukalyptus-poro-höystö. Ja sitten sullois tietenkin niitä poroja. Jolloin sullois Hiace! Se pääsis palio kovempaa ko kaikki naapurien rattorit yhteensä siellä Rollo-haiveillä. Noni! Selevispä seki sitten  :Hymy:  

Jospa se vappu sieltä kohta tulisi  :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

jees,mie voisin osallistua viikonlopun ajeluihin kyllä...
pikkutirtillä tehään kuulleemma parasta aikaa parannuksia ja jotain lisää,sieltä löytyy n.puolitoistametrinen vaneerinokka..jeejee

bb7kaan tulee ensi viikolla kelluva jarru ja justiina aattelin mennä nakuttamaan uuet laakerit kopilleen...kas näin..

----------


## marco1

En arvaa sanoa miten ehtii vappuna kun pitäisi muuttaa just silloin... Pitää lopettaa muuttohommat lauantaina ajoissa että ehtii vähän vappuamaankin.

Enzi viikonloppuna kuitenkin ehtii ihan hienosti ajamaan, siitä pitää naatiskella.   :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nonii, oltiin eilen ajamassa toistamiseen mäkipyörää.. saldona katkennut kämmenluu :S Tosin ei yllättäen mulla,vaan pjoella.. 

Yritti oikaista mutkaa 20cm vahvan männyn läpi, männylle ei käyny kuinkaan.

huhhu, vois alkaa harkitseen lajinvaihtoa. Pitsin nypellystä ja kuviouppokelluntaa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ei voi olla tosi...  :Irvistys:  Vituttaa kyllä Petterin puolesta.

Pikaista paranemista.

Kuviokellunnassa voi hukkua, jos ei ole kelluva henkilö. Tommoset kotelo-Foesit muuten kelluu, pitäsköhä laittaa semmoset ja alakaa harrastaan vaikka koskikelluntaa? Kelluva jarru on kans, joten seki vois toimia veessä.

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/news...leview&id=2456

----------


## HemmoP

jep, melekosta rallia  :Irvistys: 

ei jumalauta ko lueskeli nuita massen ja rautasorsan juttuja.. Kovin on "laadukkaita" nuo "hiporungot"  :Leveä hymy:  Parempi ostella käytettyjä paskoja  :Vink: 

kävimpä ostaa tankkilaukun. Jos sitä kesällä eksyis saksan kautta alapeille :O

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meehä käymään samalla Innsbruckissa Itävallassa!  :Hymy:  Kiinnostaa, että onko se yhtä hieno ku kuvissa. Katteltiin vaan, että sehän on melekeen ku Jasper tai Banff Länsi-Canadassa.

----------


## marco1

Mozartin synnyinkotia se kuitenkin menee pällistelemään ja Mozart-kuulia popsimaan. 
 :Leveä hymy:  
eiku se olikin Kimmo, siitä ei tiiäkään. Suosittelisin sitä Stelvion solaa, se on varmaan mieleenjäävä reitti mopolla (pari huonoa kuvaa, nyt ei ehdi hakea parempia: http://members.aol.com/ottoaxel/stelvio/ )

----------


## HemmoP

joo, samaha tuo on vaikka kävis misä. Ei tässä oo muuta ohjelmaa ku ajaa vaan jonnekki tonne ja möllöttää ja syyä juustua ja juua olutta. Vähän niinku treenin kannalta siis otetaan.

Speksattuna ois nyt Jungfraujoch ainaki. Oon käyny sielä joskus 50032vuotta sitten ja ois aika möhkeetä kävässä uuestaanki. Sit muuten ei ole mitään kiintopistettä, johonkin vaan mihin keula näyttää  :Hymy: 

http://www.panoramaphoto.ch/jungfrau/


josta tuliki mielhen, ens talavena vois kävästä Uralilla  :Leveä hymy: 
http://extreme.ur.ru/Exped/Exped-e.htm

saatana, tuo on jo makiata! Pakkasta -46 ja 80m/s tuulta!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Toi Jungplingpling vois olla kyllä ihan möhkö mesta.  :Hymy: 

Käväsepä vasiten jossaki Bikeparkissa ajamassa taunhilliä, ku oot sielläpäin? Vuokraat kamppeet ja pöyrät.

----------


## Hösö

mitä mie salapis autolla? tomi isillä o v6 koloffi ja toni isillä o kalliin takalasin omistava perhenissani! kyllähä niillä pääsee...  :Leveä hymy: 

ni ja sitte tonilla o vielä se radiocontrol206...eiköhä siihe perherakettiin meikäki mahu  :Vink: 


meikä ei voi sit vaihtaa lajia, ainakkaa kuviokelluntaan..paino o tippunu nii palijo etten ennää kellu  :Irvistys:  jos yrittäs lentää? varjoliitoa  :No huh!: 


pellerille pikaiset paranemiset!

----------


## HemmoP

joo, hyvä idis. Ajan tyylilleni uskollisena taas jonkun vitun korvalehden alasinluun poikki ja saapi tulla ampulanssilla kotio sieltä  :Leveä hymy: 

Täytyy ny katella, aikaa ny periaatteesa ois se 2 viikkoa..ei siinä ajassa Roomaa rakenneta..

Veikkaan etten pääse ees Tukholmaan asti ko näin ruppeen suunnitteleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mihin on nuoriso meillä menny, ku nuin ajatellaan. Voihan sitä ajaa varman päälle? Eihän sillon voi kaatua.

----------


## HemmoP

nii, varman pääle jos ottas vaan olutta ja kertois tarinoita pistrossa. Sehä ois turvallista =)

Kävästii viel tossa Käyrämön kiinalaisessa mutka, täys talavi näyttäis olevan! 5.5 on speksattu viimeinen kelkkareissu tälle talvelle =)

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Mechz

huiqean näköisiä kuvia...
mites se ensiviikonloppu?pitäiskö hemmo kävässä syväsessä huomenna?

----------


## HemmoP

pirrauttele huomenisa joskus puolen päivän jäläkhin.. voishan tuota kävässä autolla kurkkaan miltä näyttääbi.. Juhon kans käytiin tsigaan se snoukkaroudgäpi..voi jeesus, on muuten kohtuullisen hullu vetässä  :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

joo.mites minkälainen se olis se vappusuunnitelma?onko ärbeeceen tiimitulossa?mites hösö?ootko työn orja?

kouluun--->

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

=> Hemmo: hyät kuat vaihteeks. Vähän märempi tuo ajoalusta näyttää olleen.  :Vink: 

Olipa kyllä kiva viikonloppu, Ville kylässä. Karjala-mäyris oli alessa 6 €, ja perjantaihin saatiin heti mukava jump start. Illalla kokattiin keskiraskaansarjan ateria n. 10 hengelle. Vähän jäi vielä hiukomaan ku meitä oli kuitenki kolome näläkästä. La kiivettiin sisällä, su ulkona. Kadehdittavan helpon näkösesti kovat jätkät kiipes seiskaa ja kasia... Ite räpelsi jotaki onnetonta, mutta enää sentään ei hävetä, ku ei jaksa ressata.

Vähän tahtoo olla niin, että jos haluaa tulla hyväksi yhdessä lajissa, niin silloin siihen pitäis käyttää kaikki aika ja resurssit; kun niitä on kaks, niin molemmat tuntuu junnaavan paikallaan. Haluais olla tosi hyvä ees yhessä, mutta se tarkottais, että toinen pitäs melkeen sitten uhrata... Vaihtoehtosesti voi pitää molemmat ja olla kummassakin keskiverto. Seki on vähän perseestä.  :Sekaisin: 

Plääh, emminä tiiä. Lähtis tänään ajeleen pillarilla taas. Pitää ny koittaa ekaks minimoia kotona löhööminen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

työn orija lopettellee kohta!

***** et alakaa pikkuhilijaa riittään tää tunturilifetys! noh...6 työpäivää+lauantain siivuskeissi! sit so siinä!111

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> ***** et alakaa pikkuhilijaa riittään tää tunturilifetys!



Joo, hyvä! Tuuhan äkkiä poijes sieltä tänne Mäkkärimaailmaan fältländille meijän kans mäkiä ettimään.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Mitä yhteistä on mulla ja Marco Pantanilla? Varmaan korvien koko ja asento koska viikonlopun lenkeillä paloi taas korvat...   :Irvistys:  
Tätäkään tietoa ei varmaan olisi kannattanut lähettää internjettiin.

Muutto varmistumassa, jiihaa. Soraa on pihalla sen verran että vois harkita omaa dirttifillaria, onx semmonen ddg hotdog tsooter tiätsä hyvä? Ja onko 13" liian iso runko 185cm rääd-kuskille?
 :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Mitä yhteistä on mulla ja Marco Pantanilla?



Täh, no molemmat on Rollosta?  :Sekaisin: 

Elä osta deegeegeetä vaan bmx! Iso mies ja pieni pyörä, natsaa isot gäbit paremmin. Paljon siistimpi nakata nofootia ja ajaa supermänei kassituksel. Voit ländää nohändii, jos natsaa. 

Sit hei TÄYSIII!!!???!+++?!

----------


## HemmoP

Kohtapuoleen se ois jo oikeesti kesä! Aika sweet =)

niijoo, oli meitsillä asiaaki. Ounasvaaran kohtalosta ei oo viel mitään tietoa, kyselin sunnuntaina Kussultaki asiasta ja se oli enempi pihalla ko kukkaan meikäläisistä! Vois soitella(joku joka jaksaa) Holsterillekki ja vähän kysellä sitä kohtaloa..luulis että ne nyt jotain on tekemässä kun raapustivat sen hienon kesäesitteenkin nippuun!?

----------


## HemmoP

on vähän lämmöt korkeella tossa Jetassa, mut se johtu siittä ko ei ollu tarpeeksi jäähvytysnesteitä koneessa...elekää takertuko!

----------


## Teemu N

Vein eilen fillarin Kussulle, et kairais ne levykorvakkeet, niin ei se tienny vilä mitään Oukusta.
Eiks tänään pitäis tietää kuka sen ny sitten ostaa. Ainakin Lapparis luki niin, vai luinko ihan mitä taas halusin. No ainakin johtokunta on päätöksensä tehnyt.

----------


## HemmoP

No saatana, toivottavasti sinne nyt tulis joku sellanen heppu joka älyäiskin jotain jostain.. Veikkaan että koko mäki vedetään hiihtolatua YLÄMÄKEEN ja lentomäkeä täyteen ja kesällä pitää paikka rikesakon uhalla kiertää VÄHINTÄÄN 15km päästä.

Hissitkin myydään jonnekkin Uralille hiilikaivokseen kaivinkoneen varakauhoiksi ja Sergeille hakuiksi.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vähän sulla on muuten lämmöt korkeella tossa Jetassa!!! Miten sulla voiki olla lämmöt niin korkeella siinä Jetassa???!

----------


## HemmoP

arvasin että toi rupee vaivaan sua :S

tsigaa tätä kelloa, ruppeepi helepottamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Insinöörillä on selvästi taiteellisia lahjoja???
Eiks se tiedotus tilaisuus ala viiden minuutin päästä, siis siitä Oukun myynnistä.
Tai niin mä oon ainakin kuullu...

----------


## psysi

Kyllä muuten on jollakin lämmöt korkeella Jetassa.. Miten ne voiki olla nuin korkialla? Eikö se mee jo rikki tuollasesta? Onko sulla sielä vettä liian vähän tai jotain?

-> AatosMake

Määpäs pääsinki eilen kuutosen poulderin ylös. Pyörällä en kyllä varmaan pysy enää ees pystyssä...

- petri

----------


## marco1

Vähän jänskättää niiden jarrukorvakkeiden kohtalo, käykö flaksi vai meneekö sileäksi kuten Ounasvaara. Ja säilyykö fillari insinöörin varastossa vai nakertaako kani jarruletkun poikki.

Hemppa hei, kannattaa pitää silmällä noita Jetan lämpöjä, eikös ne ole vähän liian korkeat?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> -> AatosMake
> 
> Määpäs pääsinki eilen kuutosen poulderin ylös. Pyörällä en kyllä varmaan pysy enää ees pystyssä...
> 
> - petri



Hienoa! Äijähän on ihan kurko.  :Hymy: 

Tuupa muuten joskus tänne viikonlopuksi, niin mennään kierteleen paikallisia mestoja? Esim. Kirkkonummi ja Rollarit vois olla jeez. Siis ei pyörällä.  :Vink: 

P.S. Oli muuten IHAN ÄLYTTÖMÄN KORKEELLA toi JETAN LÄMPÖTILA, HUOMASITTAKO!!!  :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

kimmo, kannattaa sekata jetsonista ettei oo termostaatti menny...ja kato nesteet samalla...o meinaan nuo lämmöt aika korkialla... 



näläkä ja vituttaa...


juha vuorinen on äjjä...

----------


## Teemu N

Lapin ratio tietää:

Ounasvaaran rinnetoiminnot myytiin toimivalle johdolle
26.04.2005

Ounasvaaran Hiihtoseura on myynyt rinne- ja ravintolaliiketoiminnot seuran toimivalle johdolle. Perustettavan yhtiön pääosakkaat ovat toimitusjohtaja Paavo Holster, rinnepäällikkö Jari Lämsä ja hiihdonopettaja Mikko Lönnström.

Johtokunnan lopulta yksimielisesti tekemän kaupan myötä raskaan velkataakan kourissa kitunut seura pääsee velattomaksi. Seuralla on ollut velkaa lähes seitsemän sataa tuhatta euroa.

Seuran urheilutoimintaa johtamaan palkataan uusi vetäjä. Rinne- ja hotellitoimintojen ostajaksi ilmoittautui kolme tahoa.

----------


## Teemu N

Marco-> Pittää raahata se sun filo sit vaatehuoneeseen, kanit ei sinne sua mennä, ettei tartte huolia niin paljon. Mitähän se vaimo siitä ajattelee. 
Mut siihen voip aina vedota et se ai oo mun pöörä ja sitä tarttee varjella henkensä uhalla.

On muuten tossa Jetassa aika korkeella toi lämpö, ajattelin vaan kun mun pasussa ei koskaan oo käyny tuolla asti. Pitäiskö sun kurkata sinne pellinalle?

----------


## HemmoP

Aika addiktiivinen sivukommentti :O

http://www.eastaudio.net/videot/Kumm...ntumistajo.mpg




Nonni, sitte vaan Kussulle soitteleen kesän ohjelmasta  :Leveä hymy:  Loistohomma!

----------


## marco1

Ugh mikä keli ulkona. Kyllä kelpaa takoa näppäimistöä sisällä...
 :Irvistys:

----------


## Teemu N

jep jep. Kävin tuossa pihalla kaffi tauon aikana ja siinä oli oikeesti lämmin.
T-paita päällä tuli hiki seisoskellessa.
Onneks ei kerkee tänään ajamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

letkiä keli! +11 ja kaikkee  :Hymy:  Kesä tulee..


Onko Teemulla mopoa Rollosa?  Vappuna mietittiin jotaki vappuajelua jos tärinöiltään joku Jani pääsee messiin  :Hymy: 

löysin aika makeen Yammun, vois harkita omaan susukiin vaikka sinisiä renkaita ja kromattua loppupyörää. Plimplöm :S

----------


## Teemu N

ei oo vielä mopo täällä ja lupasin mennä Marcolle muuttamaan. 
Jos sais sen Hondan tänne raahattua toukokuussa.

Mieli tekis jostain syystä ostaaa D:n Monster SR2. Mikä lie hullun päähänpisto.

----------


## HemmoP

en tiiä, kannattee ehkä kyllä tutkituttaa pääkoppanen! Ei kuulosta ollenkaan hyvältä! 

Sehän on sama ko ostais Renaultin!

 :Vink: 

osta tää mielummin!
http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=30620

----------


## marco1

> en tiiä, kannattee ehkä kyllä tutkituttaa pääkoppanen! Ei kuulosta ollenkaan hyvältä! 
> 
> Sehän on sama ko ostais Renaultin!
> 
> 
> 
> osta tää mielummin!
> http://www.motopalsta.com/showused.phtml?id=30620



Pölijä, noi mopot maksaa 3 liiraa Italiassa. 
Sitäpaitti mun Rellussa ei ole ollut lämmöt kuin kerran noin korkealla kuin Jetassa - silloinkin jäähytysnesteet oli jo erkaantuneet n. 20km päähän autosta.

----------


## Teemu N

Meikku ei oo oikein kyykky orientoitunut... 
Sori vaan.

Tai sit se triuphin Rocket olis aika miehekäs.
No ehkä 1000 Fasu menis hätätilassa. 
Mut tahtoo V2:sen... 
Ne äänet ne äänet  :Hymy: 
Nii ja ilimajäähytteisessä ei nuo lämmöt nouse noin ylös, kuin Jetassa, ku lisää vauhtia

----------


## marco1

http://www.freestuff.gr/lightforce/lightsout.swf
Kauhia peli.

----------


## The Golden boy

VAI?



Siiinäpä tublabulma??

HemmoP, mulla on sulle ehkä yks friidu takaratsille. Ai nii, sulla oo Jetasa net lämmöt liian korkiala, ei sit onnistukaan....

----------


## HemmoP

no ota toi akantappaja niin meitsiki voi tulla vaan kyytiin ja juua simaa  :Hymy:  Taitas vaan Pannoniasta loppua vääntö nopiaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Tiitsa ja jokku, ilimotelkaapa jos ootte lähössä VARMASTI tampereelle!?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei mulla mittään, löysin vaan noita kuveja.

----------


## The Golden boy

> no ota toi akantappaja niin meitsiki voi tulla vaan kyytiin ja juua simaa  Taitas vaan Pannoniasta loppua vääntö nopiaa 
> 
> Tiitsa ja jokku, ilimotelkaapa jos ootte lähössä VARMASTI tampereelle!?




On siin kuule 9 neposvoimaa, kyllä silläki kerkiäis ajella kaupuannia ynpäriimsä...

----------


## Teemu N

Äidin kulta poika -> On muuten toi Pannonia aika makeen näköinen... 
On taidettu muutama tunti tehä töitä siihen.
Jokohan pääsee tänä kesänä kokeilemaan appiukon MV agustaa. 175cc sport ja tulen punainen niinkuin agustan kuuluu olla.

----------


## The Golden boy

Juu, kyllähän isä tota pari tuntii teki... Penkin valkoiset raidat on tehty perhosiimasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösöö... Muista sit varoa.  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

no huhhuij  :Leveä hymy: 


_Manitou's Bill Christensen standing beside a custom 1.5" headtube Intense M3 with a 200mm Manitou Travis single-crown up front._

Hokasin just, että huomenna alkaa jo melkein viikonloppu ! Sen jälkeen on vain yks päivä jälellä :P Ja sit enää muutama kk kesälomaan ja vielä vähän enempi kuukausia uuteen talaveen. Aika rulexz  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> no huhhuij 
> 
> Hokasin just, että huomenna alkaa jo melkein viikonloppu ! Sen jälkeen on vain yks päivä jälellä :P Ja sit enää muutama kk kesälomaan ja vielä vähän enempi kuukausia uuteen talaveen. Aika rulexz



Et sie mikään turha jätkä ookkaan, ku tollasta hokasit  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> [IMG]Hösöö... Muista sit varoa.





 :No huh!: 

mikä supikoira tuo o?!?!?!


nyt mie e ainakkaa uskalla muuttaa helesinkiin...  :Irvistys: 


pojat, kohta o kevät lusittu...vitu makiaa...alakaa vähä hajottaan tuo töissä olo! eile joneksen(kauppa) mittari näytti +20  :Leveä hymy:  letkiää...lunta o iha vitusti vielä, rinteet on niin upiassa kunnossa et huh! rinteille o tehty mofyä varten kauhia hyppy, varmaan käyn rapuloissa räpsiin pari kuvvaa ku hasti vettää teilvippejä ja supermänteilkräppejä! nii, sunnuntaina rolloon! ja siitä sit varmaa me ajelemma ke oulun kautta hki-kotka akselille 

ui ui!

----------


## Hösö

jokuhomoadminvoiskorjatatängeivoorumintuolainause  inatsaavittukunnollaihanfagkaikki!!1111

----------


## MakeM

> mikä supikoira tuo o?!?!?!
> 
> 
> nyt mie e ainakkaa uskalla muuttaa helesinkiin... 
> 
> 
> pojat, kohta o kevät lusittu...vitu makiaa...alakaa vähä hajottaan tuo töissä olo! eile joneksen(kauppa) mittari näytti +20  letkiää...lunta o iha vitusti vielä, rinteet on niin upiassa kunnossa et huh! rinteille o tehty mofyä varten kauhia hyppy, varmaan käyn rapuloissa räpsiin pari kuvvaa ku hasti vettää teilvippejä ja supermänteilkräppejä! nii, sunnuntaina rolloon! ja siitä sit varmaa me ajelemma ke oulun kautta hki-kotka akselille 
> 
> ui ui!




Mikko, tulossa maanantaina seuramiitinkii klo 18 - 20 Ouluhalli ?
Munkkipossun kaffin kera saat jos tuut

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pikku-Mikko, ei tarvi pelätä; kanatalainen karhu se vaan.  :Hymy:  Jonku saksalaisen kermaanituristin ottama kuva autenttisesta metsäeläintilanteesta haiweillä...

Nyt apuva mulle!! Oliko jollaki Marzocchin jarrutappeja jemmassa?? Tarttis tohon Z1:een tapit...  :Irvistys: 

Siis tähän old-skuul-keulaan:

----------


## HemmoP

Jumalauta tuo A380 on ISO!!! Ei heleveti  :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onhan se iso, jos sillä on paljon kokoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Archie

> jokuhomoadminvoiskorjatatängeivoorumintuolainause  inatsaavittukunnollaihanfagkaikki!!1111



Nyt kun niiltä itkupotkukiukkuraivareiltasi ehdit, niin kerro ihmeessä ihan selvällä suomen kielellä mikä harmittaa, tällä kertaa? Voisi olla helpompi auttaakin.

T: Hetero-admin

----------


## Turpomies

heheh Levin sivuilla näin:

"Levin tuliterä alamäkirata on DH-harrastajille kokeilemisenarvoinen paikka. Se on saanut runsaasti kiitosta hyvästä toteutuksestaan..."   :Hymy: 

http://www.levi.fi/pages/index.php?id=9&language=fin

Pitää vissiin myyrä motskari. Vakuutusmaksut hirvittää.

HZÖ mun tulee jo nyt sua ikävä. itq  :,(

----------


## HemmoP

REVON TULET  
ERLING JOHANSSON 
26.4. - 16.6.2002 


_ Kun yhdyssana revontulet erotetaan kahdeksi sanaksi, sanan merkitys muuttuu: pohjoisen taivaan valoilmiö muuttuu merkillisiksi ketuntuliksi; vanhan suomalaisen uskomuksen mukaanhan revontulet syntyvät ketun huiskiessa lumisia tuntureita hännällään, jolloin häntä iskeytyy lumikinoksiin singoten kipinöitä taivaalle revontuliksi.  Erling Johansson itse kertoo, että kun hän 5-vuotiaana ajoi isänsä kanssa reellä porontaljan alle tiukasti peitettynä, nenä kohti taivasta, lumisten lakeuksien yli,  hän näki kuinka kirkas tähtitaivas hitaasti liukui ohitse. ”Hämmästyksekseni näin kuinka tuli, sateenkaaren kaikissa väreissä, paloi taivaalla. Isä sanoi, että ne olivat revontulet. Se ihmetytti minua kovasti: Kuinka kettu, joka juoksee maassa, voi saada tulen taivaalle?_



http://www.uta.fi/~ik57579/Saatana_saapui_Lappiiin.html

Taitaa olla Kehältä toi heebo..tai no Tampereelta kuitenki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Heh, niin no. Olihan tuossa linkin jutussa pointtiaki.  :Leveä hymy:  Yhen kesän sitä ylä-Lapin touhua seuranneen voin sanoa, että ne Luontokeskuksen eukot on justiinsa niin tyhymiä ku tossa kuvattiin ja että toiminta on ihan käsittämätöntä muutenkin joka puolella. Mikään ei toimi, missään.  :Leveä hymy:  

Senpä takia siellä onki parempi liikkua pelekästään metässä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

niinno, tietty jos on niin vitun avuton että pitää kysellä neuvoja, on varmaan parempi pysyäkki eteläsuomessa  :Leveä hymy:  Net tätit on vaan rekvisiittaa ja suojatöissä siellä, ei niitä voi mistään moittia!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joo, mukavia tätejähän ne muuten.

Oli meiänki virmassa Tankavaarassa aika härski meininki: edellisen päivän kahavit myytiin aamulla termareista (maistu ihan "loistavalle"), uus kahavi tehtiin laihaksi kustannuksien karsimiseksi, kultahuuhtomolla käytiin säännöllisin väliajoin viljelemässä "aitoja kultahippuja" huuhottavaan maa-ainekseen, turisteille hymyiltiin mutta vittuiltiin kilipaa selän takana...

Kerranki yks varsin pidetty matkaopas tuli eurooppalaisen turistiryhmän kanssa käymään huuhtomolla, ilosesti hymyillen ja ryhmää kannustaen. Se jäi sitten rupatteleen meiän kanssa ryhmän lähdettyä eteenpäin: "... kaikilta sais leikata moottorisahalla pään irti."

Ja juu, oltiin kyllä kaverin kans ihan samaa mieltä niistä turismoista.

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  Tota make sanotaan pisnekseksi. Mitä sitä tyhyjää uutta myymään, ko vanahasta paskasta saapi saman rahan!

 Oli muuten eilen huikeeta. Torin rannassa oli rätkiä ko kesällä..ja meitsi..Jetan romuläjällä  :Leveä hymy:   :Vihainen:  pakko raahata tuo mopo tänne, hajoaa kuula muuten  :Vihainen:  Kävin hakkeen uuen ohojausiskarinki eilen, tullee makia!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niillä pisneksillä maksettiin munkin palkka.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ainoo vaan, että ku se palkka oli niin fitun huono, niin siinä oli tavallan itekki kusetettavien joukossa.

Mut hei, eiköhän kuitenki todeta yhteenvetona, että sais tommoset liveroolipelaavat peräkammari-irkkaajarunkkarimammanpojat viedä ladon taakse suorin vartaloin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  


tuli muuten mieleen, onkhan pallosalamista kuvvaa missään?

_
Pääsin mökin pihaan ja eno sekä kummitäti istuivat vitivalkoisina grillikatoksessa, kuin "olisivat nähneet aaveen". Täti rupesi kertomaan, että keittiöön oli hetki sitten tullut pallosalama. Juoksin oikopäätä keittiöön katsomaan tilanteen. Mitään ei näyttänyt olevan rikki. Keittiössä oli hyvin kuuma ja ilmassa leijaili ihmeellinen haju (otsoni ?). Sain heidät sisään näyttämään mitä tapahtui ja pallosalama oli kuulemma tullut toisessa kuvassa olleesta pistorasiasta, vasemmalta puolelta. Ensimmäinen kuva on kohdasta, jossa pallosalama suunnilleen leijui. Pistorasiassa näkyy pieni musta pilkku keskellä, jota ei ennen ole ollut. Täti oli ollut keittiössä kun pallosalama tuli pistorasiasta. Hän oli lähtenyt hitaasti peruuttamaan kammariin, kun pallosalama oli leijunut pistorasian edessä. Eno tuli keittiön ovesta samalla hetkellä sisään ja ehti hetken aikaa nähdä pallosalaman, kun se räjähti kuin tykillä olisi ammuttu. Kuulemma korvissa soi pitkän aikaa sen jälkeen. Lopulta selvisi, että mökin seinästä oli palanut puhelinjohto tapahtuman aikana. Seuraavana päivänä Soneran kaverit kävivät korjaamassa. Ikävää, että tulin hieman liian myöhään paikalle.. olisi ollut ainekset oikein mielenkiintoiseen kuvaan.
_

enkä mää ny tätä tarkoota  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eipä taia olla kuvaa, ei oo mulla ainakaan!

Voitaspa ottaa rojektiksi? Voisin tulla joskus teille, niin mennään siihen pistorasialle oottamaan kameroien kanssa.

Sitten vaan National Geographicsiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

meitsit muuten teki joskus pentuna Huovialan Ranen kans pallosalamoita. Johot pistorasiaan ja päät naaman eessä yhteen  :Leveä hymy: 

 Niiden iskä varmasti arvosti, kun kaikista piuhoista oli päät paskana ja muovisälää ympäri kämppää.. ihime ettei kärähtäny kovinkaan paljoa.. en ainakaan huomaa mitään? 

 ...ja sitte ko kokeiltiin miten nalli poksahtaa ku siihen lyö vasaralla...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No sehän selittääki kaiken.  :Leveä hymy: 

Miepä lähen salille nostaan puntin lattialta. Sitten laitan sen takas lattialle. Sitten nostan sen lattialta ja laitan takasin lattialle. Sitten jatkan sitä samaa niin kauan, kunnes se puntti ei enää irtoa siitä lattiasta.

Mukavaa ja stimuloivaa ajanvietettä.  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> No sehän selittääki kaiken. 
> 
> Miepä lähen salille nostaan puntin lattialta. Sitten laitan sen takas lattialle. Sitten nostan sen lattialta ja laitan takasin lattialle. Sitten jatkan sitä samaa niin kauan, kunnes se puntti ei enää irtoa siitä lattiasta.
> 
> Mukavaa ja stimuloivaa ajanvietettä.



Jos oiski sellainen osa-antigravitaatiolaite. Jäis sullaki se puntti siihen ilmaan leijumaan. Se ei liikkuis yhtään mihkään, paitti sivuille. Sais olla melko iso sali, jotta sillä pystys reenaan.

----------


## HemmoP

asiasta rasiaan. Ducatiklupin sivuilla oli tällanen myynnissä. Siis ei oikiasti ees paha hinta, 12.800e!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hmm... Joko kuva ei tee oikeutta tai sitten tuo Tuplikaatti on aika kumman näkönen möhkäle.

----------


## HemmoP

Hieno pyörä se oikeesti on. Tuo kuluma on vaan typerä mistä kuva on otettu :S

Pällistelin tosa iltasen mopotallilla ja jeesasin käet taskusa pinoamisessa.. Turbo on vitun kiva laitos! Meitsillä on viel joku kaunis päivä kans sellanen!! ***** että paukkuu ja sutii hyvin!




niijjoo, asentelin itelle tosa hipopartseja ja käväsimmä tosa konepyörillä vähän ajeleen maakunnasaki..

----------


## MadDog

se muute alakas sit mopoilukausi tuólla soramontullaki.. pitäs vaa sotkee käet sen vehkeen kans

pomperi taas käyny erustaa suumitissa.. 

missähä se hösmänder on nykyää??

----------


## Hösö

täällähä mie, ylläxelä!!1


tännää net sitte loppu, *TYÖT!!11*  o muute oikeesti iha vitu hyvä viilinki! huomena iltaselta rolloon pesseen kanppeet ja pakkaa saappi täytee ja ti-ke tms päivänä suomen halaki etehlään  :Leveä hymy: 




artturi, kuote ei natsannu kunnolla...vika vissii sinussa?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Terve.

Nyt on vihdoinkin shootteri hankittu. Eilen ehdin tunnin kruisailla pikku-dirtillä.
Tänään sessarit jatkuu heti ku kaverit heräilee.

----------


## Hösö

viimisiä tunteja viiä tässä vitu jumalan hylykäämässä persrejjässä! kohta koittaa vapaus ja tuomiokirkonportaat!!!111

----------


## HemmoP

hyvinhän se onnistuup  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

väsättiin Tense nippuun..ja Jarskin rossimopo kans. Kellotettiin sitte korttelia ympäri, meitsi voitti!

----------


## MadDog

[QUOTE=HemmoP]väsättiin Tense nippuun..ja Jarskin rossimopo kans. Kellotettiin sitte korttelia ympäri, meitsi voitti!

QUOTE]

no ethä voittanu!! meikä kävi kahavila siinä välisä ja kävin sudittelee leikkikentälä...

huomatkaa mun uuet alpinestaar tek10 puutsit

----------


## tv.

Noni, hetikö paparazzit on liikkeellä niin meikä vielä nukkuu kämpilä  :Irvistys:  . 10 tuntia tuli vietettyä pikkudirtsalla viikonloppuna.

----------


## marco1

O muuten muuttaminen suhtkoht raastava hommaa. Onneksi löytyy muuttomiehiksi rotevia insinöörejä. Tack.
[IMG]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oli Matti ollu seittämäs Vigossa, ekassa wööldkappikisassa:

Men

1 1 Steve Peat Team Orange 2:25.791
2 9 Greg Minnaar Team G Cross Honda 2:28.668
3 2 Sam Hill Iron Horse Mad Catz 2:30.387
4 36 Mick Hannah Haro Bikes 2:30:398
5 3 Nathan Rennie Santa Cruz Syndicate 2:33.184
6 8 Fabien Barel Kona Les Gets 2:33.212
7 11 Matti Lehikoinen Team G Cross Honda 2:33.492
8 5 Mickael Pascal Maxxis-MSC 2:34.580
9 7 Gee Atherton Animal Giant 2:35.132
10 42 Bryn Atkinson GT Hyundai 2:35.649

Peatti ykkönen teehoossa ja kakkonen tuolissa.  :Sarkastinen: 

Siistin värinen Tensöni! Ihanko itte maalautit automaalaamossa?

P.S. Aina yhtä hauska nähä Jarno kuvissa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ROLLO!!!1


***** et o komiaa olla taas täälä!  :Hymy:  piti ekana käyä pikku tirttiki suumaamassa jne  :Leveä hymy: 


helevetin komia tense jukalla  :Hymy:  


ei kai täsä muuta...alakas pesseen pyykit ja lähtis tszadiin!

----------


## marco1

> P.S. Aina yhtä hauska nähä Jarno kuvissa.



Jaa, eikös se ollukkaan Rasmuksen ihqu Lauri.. yhdennäköisyys ilmeinen...
 :Sekaisin:

----------


## HemmoP

kenen Rasmuksen ja kuka Lauri  :Sekaisin:  Sori, mutta meitsi on vähän ulkona näistä piireistä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ne on seittämän veljeksen persoonia.

----------


## marco1

> kenen Rasmuksen ja kuka Lauri  Sori, mutta meitsi on vähän ulkona näistä piireistä





Jos et sä tiedä Rasmusta sä oot todella niinqu out piireistä ja taidatkin kuunnella jotain aiquisten musiikkia. Jätkä on niin Aikuinen ettei tiedä Rasmusta.  :No huh!: 

(hymiö pelastaa maailman)

----------


## HemmoP

> Meehä käymään samalla Innsbruckissa Itävallassa!.



hokasin muuten just, että kinnumasa kävi tuola maaliskuulla. Näyttäis vähän samalta ku Oulu, paitsi nuot vuoret on pienempiä Itävallassa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Voe vitsi.  :Hymy:  Makija paikka! Tuota mieki olen haikaillu.

Asuuko noista jätkistä joku muuten Mynssenissä? Voipi olla, että se Mönsseni ois ihan ok kompromissi asumispaikkana? Ois teknologijaa/töitä, ja Alpit ois kuitenki ihan riittävän lähellä.

Viien vuojen tavote ois sitten ne Kalliovuoret, vaikka Banff tai Canmore.

Saahan sitä unelmoia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

vähän väliähä tuola Saksassa joku assuupi  :Leveä hymy:  Ei kait sinne kuitenskaan kukkaan oo pysyvästi jääny.. Tosiaan, hyökkääppä tonne niin met voimma sitten aina tulla sun 25neljön yksiöön bunkkaan ja hommaan halapoja leluja tänne pohjoseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> vähän väliähä tuola Saksassa joku assuupi



Niino ainaki saksalaiset muka ainaski, jokku!

Eipät kato siinä, alampa katteleen työpaikkaa ja kämppää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei Günttereitä lasketa, net ajettiin Lapista ja Noriasta veke sillon maailmansoan aikana. Niitten oli sitte pakko palata Saxaan.

kohta on muuten viikonloppu, jeah  :Hymy: 




TIITSA, oottakönää lähössä tampereele vai ettekö? Entä Mage, tarttekkos majotusta tampereela vaiköhä?

----------


## HemmoP

viel toinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oho, jokohan menis 300kmh rikki  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.lentokentta.info/nopeusajot/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

En aatellu jäähä asumaan sinne Tanpereelle.

----------


## HemmoP

tiitsa ja juho . tänää pitäs niinko tietää oottakonää menossa vai tulossa tampereele? Jukka ei lähäre


muuten ihan normi päivä..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kimmo kerroppa se linkki josa noita kuvia on lisää, siis noita joita otit pikku-dirtiltä?

----------


## Hösö

pitäs pakata...pari tuntia lähtöön  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


ja mitteen ei oo vielä kasassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Pietähän hösmä hauskaa siellä kehäIII sisällä...

Voi prkl tätä suomen ilmastoa!

----------


## Hösö

pete, ehottomasti!  :Hymy:  mulla o monta ystävää oottamassa...kai? 






en oo muute vieläkkää pakannu mittää...  :Leveä hymy: 

hyvä meininki!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

joku vois tehdä semmosen fillarointi kartan rovaniemestä? vai onko nuo teidän dirtit ja muut tarkoin varjeltuja salaisuuksia ja vain yksityiskäytössä? 
ei välttämättä sano mitään jos lueskelee että siellä mulkhuvaaran kuppeessa linjasta seittemän kilometriä sykkelikurruun päin..  :Hymy: 

On sitä kyllä tullu noita vaaroja jo jonkin verran koluttua, mutta hyviä reitti/kikkailupaikka vinkkejä otetaan vastaan, että ku saa pyörän hommattuna niin pääseepi ajelemaan ja testaileen uutta pyörää. Lumetki alkaa sulaileen pikkuhiljaa jos ei niin kauhiasti tuota uutta satelis..

----------


## HemmoP

tai hei, piirrä V oma kartta mihin tahdot dirtit ja DH:t niin meitsit kaivaa?

eli ei nuot mitään salaisuuksia ole.. mutta olisi oikeesti kiva jos kaikki tekisi jotain, taitaa tällä hetkellä olla tuo radanvarren pikkudirtsa ainoa missä tapahtuu jotain, muut paikat on enempivähempi jääneet unholaan..

paikkoja on syväsessä, oukulla, nivavaarassa..tosin kaikki muinaisjäänteitä..

Hyökkää jonkun völjyyn niin sulle näytetään missä voi ajaa..ei kukaan jaksa piirrellä mitään karttoja, kai  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

joo, tuu lapioiman tuohon minun takapihalle, mut älä liian aikasin, etten vaan herää lapiointi ääniin..  :Hymy: 

Joo, kyllä sitä rakennus puuhiinki joutaa jos siellä joutaa ajellaki. Tosin vaikka en mikään dirtti kurvailija olekkaan.

----------


## Teemu N

V on niin uus sälli et sille tullee fillarikin vasta kohta... :Hymy: 
Pittää vissiin taluttaa se ens viikolla sinne teijän pikku tirtille.

Perhana kun sulais tuo lumi jo pois. Pääsis Oukullekin koluamaan.
No viikonloppuna pääsee kokoilee DR600, jossa 16:n etuvanne ja sliksit alla.

V-> Meikkukin on ollu Kimmolla apupoikana, vaikka hyppätä en uskallakaan. 
Kimmo on sitten ihan hirvee "mulkku" orjapiiskuri  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> paikkoja on syväsessä, oukulla, nivavaarassa..tosin kaikki muinaisjäänteitä..
> ..ei kukaan jaksa piirrellä mitään karttoja, kai



No eipä vissiin, tässäpä näitä reittejä Rollon seudulla:
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/marko.m...ana/roimtb.htm
Vois piirtää tuon kartan joskus uusiksi mutta olkoon. Jos on jotain reiteissä pielessä niin elekää uidduilko tai siis.. no antakaa edes korjausehdotukset siinä uidduilun ohessa.   :Sarkastinen:  


ADSL -käytöshäiriö toimii kämpiltä, jes! Kiitos syyllisille, voitelu ei mennyt hukkaan...   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

joo, pitää alkaa kehitteleen jo jotain esteitä rakennuspäiville..  :Hymy: 

teemu saa tosiaan taluttaa sitä pyörää että minäki pysyn perässä.. on tää kuntohuippu menny jo ohi.. joku viitisen vuotta sitte..

----------


## Teemu N

Tosi nörtit erikseen, jotka ei kerkiä kuin hifistelemään, surhvaamaan ja karttoja piirtelemään.  :Hymy:

----------


## V

heh..

tuolla marco1:n linkissä oli hyvää juttua. Kiitos linkistä..

----------


## HemmoP

joo, Teemu vois sitten valottaa V:lle hieman millaista on kaivaa lumisateessa kalliota ja raahata 10m pitkää tukkia pitkin vaaranlaitaa ku meitsi huutaa tahtia  :Leveä hymy: 

Eivaan, kyllä rentoa seuraa löytyy, kun asenne on kohillaan  :Hymy:  Alamma tässä jossain vaiheessa voiteleen Kussua Ounasvaaran suhteen. Viimevuonna meillä oli kausikorttidiili, 50e/kesä tai 7e/päivä..toivottavasti ois tänäkin vuonna!

Juhani, tossa on ne kuvat mitä räpsin. http://offroad.sevennet.net/album153

----------


## HemmoP

ranskankielen oppitunti vol.4  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

väliaikatiedot:

oulussa, anpela!  :Hymy:  kohta timolle...  :Hymy: 


ja ruokaa...

----------


## Sami W

Morientes kaikille

Asiasta aidantolppaan.
Onkos kellään kokemusta noista "kynäkameroista", eli siis tavalliseen DV-kameraan liitettävistä?
Ja mihin ne yleensä liitetään?
Minkä hintaisia mahtaa olla ja mistähän mahtaa saada?

----------


## Mechz

huh huh,olipas eilen ilta....
oltiin juhon ja harrin kanssa kattomassa viikatetta tivolissa......
euron kalja on pahasta...hyh

----------


## PeeTee

Mechz, no hyi! euron kaljat on tosipahoja.

----------


## Mechz

http://80.81.189.227/c//00/11/14/36/11809384.jpg

----------


## V

itsekkin tuli käytyä viikate ja euron tuopit katsastamassa.. hyvä on olo...  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Miten niin hyvä olo, nyt vasta alkaa olla siedettävä... no tulipa unohdettua muuttohommat hetkeksi... Hyvä oli Viikate vaikka Sapattivuosi oli ehkä hitusen parempi.
Koskahan sitä pääsisi ajamaan, kelit aika surkeita. Eilen tuli kyllä hyvä Lohja-simulaatio, yöllä kylmässä sateessa fillarointi on edelleen aika kurjaa hommaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

moi,

käytiin jannen kanssa kajjaanissa, setit oli mestoilla enemmän ku oulussa.
pari köygästä guwaa:






, mitäs roll:n, joko sonkha o auki? vois tulla näyttään uusimmat trikit sinne:


T

----------


## tv.

Mie käyn ens viikola tarkastamasa tilanteen Songasa ellei joku muu kerkiä.

----------


## HemmoP

lunta, ihan helvetisti lunta! Ei kannate viel pariin viikkoon ees harkita..

kävästiin uimassa tossa, oli aika letkiäätä

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huh, aika mekasti vielä lunta.  :No huh!: 

Aivanko ois maanantai, ku eilen oli vapaapäivä, ankiata! Toisaalta, eipä oo ollu ikinä näin mukavaa maanantaita, ku lauantai on jo huomenna. Oispa aina näin.  :Hymy: 

Eilen kiifettiin kalliota.

Haha, tuli just japanilaisia kirjastoon. Toimintamalli perinteinen: levittäydytään joka neliömetrille, ja jokkainen räpsii sitten digikuvat joka paikasta. Sitten kotona Aasiassa vasta katotaan ruudulta, että mitä kaikkee tuli Suomessa nähtyä, ku ei joutanu palion katteleen. Japanilainen maailmankuva on digikansioissa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Oho, pääsin just kuvaan!

----------


## V

heh..  
on vaan täälläki vähä väsymys päällä.. v***n lumisadeki..

----------


## HemmoP

onkhan net japanialaiset ikinä ajatellu kattoa maailmaa iliman sitä linssiä? On muuten vähä laajempi kuvakuluma ko vertaa perus IXUKseen. 

Lunta oli mekana, välillä tosin vähemmän.. huippua oli siti =) Nyt vaan sais alkaa se kesä, meitsi on jumissa Rovaniemellä ko pitäs mopo ajaa Ouluun ja sataa ***** lunta! Lainatkaa joku talavirenkaat siihen!







Dooh, eikhän tää talavi ollut sitten tässä..oli aika paras talvi IKINÄ =)

----------


## PeeTee

No on pojilla ollu kyllä aikasta siistit hommat!

btw...Hemmop, saatiin vaihettua se mopo siihen toiseen...

----------


## HemmoP

lepposaa Pete, ajahan ny se kortti niin päästään reissaan  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Haluaisko joku 1-3v läjän tuoreita pööräilylehtiä, löytyy procyclingiä, whatmountainbikeä, Bikeä ja Bikeä tms.? Tuon/saa hakea ilman vastiketta jos vähänkin kiinnostaa.
Ei nää rojut meinaa mahtua tähän uuteenkaan mökkiin vaikka reilu kymmenen jätesäkillistä roinaa on jo kannettu roskiin...   :No huh!:  

Ilmoista voisi sanoa että ovat viileitä, huomenna maantielle jos sade heittää vähemmälle?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Marjo-Maticainen-Callström: ei muutaku skannailet ne lehet joku ilta, niin saat pistää keedeeromina ne kirjahyllyyn nätisti Annojen ja Menaisien väliin.

Matikan koje takanapäin, tänään vois vähän huilailla... tunnin... sitten oiski jo taas aika alkaa kouluttaan neuroneita seuraavalla eeposkukolla.

Korreloikohan huonot jutut ja äly jotenki?? Vai onkohan ne vaan kaks eri nollakovarianssilla ketkuttavaa lutjaketta? Ei kai ne varmaan, muutenhan me oltas varmaan keksitty jo aikakone ja käyty kattoon lottonumerot ajat sitten.

----------


## HemmoP

korreloi tai ei, mutta tikkajanne ois tulossa ajaan rallia rovaniemele viikonlopuksi ja kyseli ajokaveria? Tiitsa ja joku, meitsi antaa jonkun numeron jollekki niin saapi joku ajella jonku kans jos jotaki kiinnostaa.

tuli vain mieleen, 1.5km ja polliisi pyssäyttää! Huippu homma!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Poliisi vaan vanhoja tuttuja halus morjestaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Makiat kelit, kesä päällä, shortsit myös. Niin paljon poltattaa lähtiä ajelee ulos, että nahka käryvää ja kipinä lentää silimäkulumista... Ja pyöräki vikisee oven suussa, että joko mennään joko mennään!

Laittas verhot kiinni ja painus takasin pänttäämään.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

hemmo,passaa vallan mainiosti,jos vain keli antaa periksi niin ollaan kyllä ajelemassa..

----------


## Hösö

heippa hei tinpalta!!1


met juomma täällä kalijaa, meininki o hyvä...lätkää telekkarista...silleppä iha vitu sama...

haistatteluissa kävin tännää jne...taitaa natsata kaikki taas  :Leveä hymy:  ruoholahe luukku o aika rulex!  :Leveä hymy:  ni ja se aamu ysin ruuhka maanantai aamuna oli aika vitu perseestä ei ennää ikinä sitä...

kotkasa ja täälä o kesä! kuvia tulosa....


olen nähäny:

rätkämopoja, monta ja erillaista!
hummeri
monta suparu sti veäräxää
helikopterin
kaivarin
karusellin
lintsin
meren
kumipulun ja kalakkuna vaa'an
tinpan
yläviispyörän
tarmon
velosportin
tonin
tomnin
tonyn
DTM:n
tszadin kejappi(iha paskaa muute se rötvä sielä)
palijo liikennettä
ja vitu kiireisiä ihimisiä
stokkan
spåran
metron


tomi kyssyy, snaijjaax hemmo spåraa...?

jatkama tästä taas...


huomena taitaa varmistua nuot tööhommelit, palakka taitaa taas noussa!  :Hymy: 



kaajoin just kalijan uusille troiliin päntseille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## flavi

Hösö, kuulithan sie perjantaina pubissa hyviä "paljastuksia"  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

nii no seki vielä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nyt ei Mikkoa enää saa takas Rolloon, ikinä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Matti viides Lissabonin katu-DH:ssa! Steve Pete vei voiton selvästi.

----------


## HemmoP

eilen oli hieno päivä!

1. menin duuniin
2. rupes SATAAN LUNTA!
3. lähdin duunista
4. menin koisaan ja heräsin tänäaamuna


Tänään senthäs paistelee arska.. lähetään katteleen jarskille samanlaista ärrää ko meikällä  :Kieli pitkällä:  

ajakaa varovasti! Poliisi tarkkailee tällä viikolla kuulemma turvavöitä ja puhelimia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

huh, on varmaan pikkuhösöllä pää pyörällään tuolla Citissä!  :Leveä hymy:  Oooon niiiiiin kateeeeelllineen!!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> ajakaa varovasti! Poliisi tarkkailee tällä viikolla kuulemma turvavöitä ja puhelimia




nii ja ajonoppeuksia  :Leveä hymy:  et kannattaa olla varovainen sen ärrän kanssa  :Leveä hymy: 


vois lähtiä hakkeen uuen keulan nytte...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaa pittää vissiin laittaa puhelin piiloon, ettei poliisi nää!

Hyrrr... Lunta... Onneks meikä assuu täällä etelässä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

lunta.. Palosaari soitteli tosa Leviltä, uutta lunta tullu 20cm  :Leveä hymy:  Varatkaapa SM-kisoihin talavirenkaat ja minkkiturkit messiin  :Leveä hymy: 

tommonen ois mukava 
http://www.bikepics.com/pictures/026924/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Whistlerissä on kuulemma kaikkien aikojen vaikein Bikercross rata tänä vuonna! Siellä on joku tribla ja tubblia? Ennen oli vaan bozeja, tai jotain pyöreitä, matalia manulaatioskäbbejä.

Ja North Vanissa on nykyään no-footed can-cani standardikamaa.

Hösö näytä niille!!1

Eilain:



Air Supply/Fromme:

----------


## marco1

Höh, ennen niillä oli vaan kesä Cityssä, nyt niillä on kesä ja Hösö...  :Leveä hymy:  
Lenzikasta kattelin että lunta on Roin seudulla vähän perkeleesti jäljellä, olis edes vähäluminen juhannus. Rollo +8, Hki +14.

kELLON alla odottelin Hösmää 3 sekuntia mutta ei vielä näkynyt...

----------


## Mechz



----------


## tv.

nonii, nyt alakaa olemaan pyörä lopullisessa muodossaan:

----------


## HemmoP

Lepposa Hajapusa 




 ***** näitä kelejä, maananataina sato lunta vitusti, tiistaina käväsin kesäsäässä Haaparannasa ja tulin kipiäksi, keskiviikon makasin kämpillä ja sato räntää, tänään paistaa aurinko?!?! Kukahan helevetti nuita ilimoja kääntelee ja säätää? Hösökö?

 Ei mulla muuta, huomenissa vissiin valutaan sinne Tampereelle.. saa nähhä, kuka haluaa taluttaa mun pyörän sinne mäen päälle?

----------


## marco1

Jää jää. Tänään voisi yrittää maantielenkille, tiellä ei ole ollenkaan niin paljon sohjoa kuin muina päivinä.

----------


## HemmoP

poijjaat käväs Liettuasa katteleen ko "köyhät" ajelee ofvroudia.. Kuulemma lompakosa on tavallista enempi rupioita osalla näistä jamoista  :Leveä hymy:  Tulevat Raatojärven skapoihinki möyriin heinäkuusa!

http://offroad.sevennet.net/liettua2005?page=1

----------


## marco1

Norvajärvellä näytti olevan vielä hyvät pilkkikelit... ei siinä mitään, maantiellä oli mukavaa piipahtaa. Pitäiskös viikonloppuna käväistä kokeilemassa maastoa insinöörin kanssa? Tai sitten voisi mennä ylioppilaan kanssa maantielenkille.

----------


## V

aurinko paistaa ja pyöräkelit mitä parhaat, mut mun pyörää ei vaan kuulu. taidan ostaa olutta silläki rahalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

V: Elä vielä masennnu. Kyllä se tulee ennen ens kevättä, kai.  :Hymy: 

Marco: Insinööri menee haukiputaalle seikkailemaan Pe illaksi, mutta la iltapäivästä vois kai kaupassa käynnin jälkeen lähtä maastoon kattelemaan onko siellä sulia polkuja.

----------


## HemmoP

marjo87-> jos kehtoot niin näppäseppä lenkiltä pari kuvvaa mitenköös on lunta maastosa.. Mietin tossa jos viikon päästä kävviis viel ajaan kelekalla vettä pitkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> marjo87-> jos kehtoot niin näppäseppä lenkiltä pari kuvvaa mitenköös on lunta maastosa.. Mietin tossa jos viikon päästä kävviis viel ajaan kelekalla vettä pitkin



Katellaan josko digirullassa filmiä riittää. 
Eilen kyllä valvotti pitkään kun mietin että miten helvatissa ne ukot pääsi pois sieltä Norkun jäältä, rannat kun oli melko lailla sulana..   :Sekaisin: 


Jaa, ingenjööri vois vilkuilla niitä kenkäostoksia, www.bike24.net tai sitten se ruotsalainen pulju?

----------


## Teemu N

mikä se naapurin poikien osoite oli. On töitä niin paljon ettei kerkee selaamaan vanhoja sivuja.

----------


## marco1

> mikä se naapurin poikien osoite oli.



http://www.cyclecomponents.com/cgi-b...ko&Kampanj_ID=

----------


## HemmoP

kattele ihan rauhassa marso, kuhan maanantaina on kattava kuvareportaasi!

Vois kohta muka ruveta valumaan sinne etelämmuaille..Make soitahuttelepa josaki välissä kuviot misä oot ja millon!

----------


## Hösö

pojat o kuulemma trellä...meikä sättää täältä kotkasta...


lepposa meno..


nii su alakas työkki...  :Leveä hymy:  letkiää

----------


## MadDog

> olipa rentoa käyä ajelemassa mäntyvaarassa. jarno hyppäs radalta ulos ja osu liejumonttuun



rentoa?? ranteet venyy ku on nii paljo potkua mopossa! huomenna o iha varmaa paikat vähä kippeenä. 

joo meni vähä mutka pitkäks :Vink:  onneks ei oo kiviä tuolla mänskisä:P

----------


## MadDog

voi taivas ohan mulla paikat kipeenä!! huomenna en varmaa pääse sängystä ylös.. pääasia että oli hauskaa ja kepappi hyvvää  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh, kiinnioloviikonloppu hieman repii pelipaitaa täällä...
voi jumalauta!

viimeviikolla oli lentoteknistä työtä tms. ,eli taivuteltiin L-listaa kaarelle ja niittailtiin levyjä yhteen, sekä ruuvvattiin valmiiksi koneistetut/poratut alumiini palat yhteen tarkkojen ohjeiden mukaan. Ja mitä sai taaskaan huomata, ihmiset osaa olla niin perkeleen avuttomia! ei käsi mitä touhua joittenki eteläsuomalaisten (lähinnä tampereelta) toimesta synty. Ei niinku mitään työkalu käsittely taitoja/järkeä niiden käyttämiseen omaa. esim, yksiki pisti semmosen 30cm alumiini listan penkkiin kiinni toisesta päästä, ja alkoo viilata sitä toista päätä, samaan aikaan ihmetteli ääneen "miksi tää pitää näin kovaa ääntä? miksi tää heiluu näin paljo, eikä viila pure?" jeesuskaan ois auttanu sillon. niin, ja mie taivuttelin ja muokkasin ne listat ohjeiden mukaisiin muotoihin about 1½tunnissa, niitten niittaamiseen menee vielä joku ½ tuntia... ...aikaa on varattu yhteensä 12 tuntia koko työlle! uskomatonta.


Sitten, tukka-timo:n tukka lähteekohta varmaan, nyt 5kk:tta sitä jo kasvattanu ja vasta 4 kertaa tullu sanomista alikersanteilta. Nyt uhkasivat jo, että joku luutnantti olis peruuttamassa miun viikonloppuvapaita jo, jos en leikkaa... ...kai se täytyy ajella, jos ei mitään porsaan reikää löydy.

huh huh, piru tää on perseestä. vielä reilu 240 päivää kestettävänä, niistä reilu 30 täällä pirun hallissa, jonka jälkeen sentään rovaniemeen pääsee ja iltavapaille fillaroimaan!.

lopettelis,
-Timo

----------


## Hösö

huh huh!!1

eka työvuoro o takana! ja kaikki natsas, taas vaihteeksi  :Leveä hymy: 


vielä kö asuntokuviot sais hanskattua ni ois elämä kunnossa....



nii joo...mites tren rapula dh meni?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## flavi

Siinähän se.. 

Ekalla kisalaskulla n. 30 metriä ennen maalia taittu vasemman käden etusormi reilut 45 astetta vasemmalle päin..  :Irvistys: 

Sit käytiin Kimmon kanssa juomaan olutta..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Olipa hyvä rata Mustiksella!  :Hymy:  Oli vauhtia ihan riittävästi, ja vaikeimmat kohdat vei vesisateessa ainaki meikästä voiton. Ekalla laskulla kaajuin juurakkokämmiin, toisella lähin liian isolla vaihteella repiin mutkasta ja sitten jotenki vaan rytisi.

Jotain kuvia Akin kamerasta:

http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/asysmala...ori/index.html

Kiitos Oulun pojille kuskauksista ja seurasta! Milllon pojat pääsi perille sunnuntai-iltana?

P.S. Mulla tais jäähä sinne pakuun jotaki... Kiipeilykamaa ja ulkokumi?

----------


## Teemu N

Joko Marso ruvetaan kohta tillailee kenkiä ja muuta roinaa.
Kummasta sitä ny sitten tilataan?
Pitäisköhän samalla kattoo uutta ilmasäiliöö takapäähän vai laittaskko kirrejousellisen. Guru Hemmo vois neuvoo ja Hösö olla hiljaa  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

***** meikä oo mikkään kuru, ossaan kyllä neuvoa miten kaljaa juodaan oikeaoppisesti tölkistä kierteellä.. tampere oli ja meni, eipä siittä sen enempää.. pää edellä puuhun ja olutta

troyleestä on nyt sitten ottalohko sisustoista säleinä kun tarkastelin enempi sitä.. siihen malliin kyllä rutisikin, tai voi olla että se oli se puu joka rutisi

Vissiin sitä on tulossa vanahaksi, ei saatana uskalla ennää :S (ihanko ois joskus jotaki uskaltanukki)

pojjaat ajo hyvin, props!!


muutama kuvatus löytyy http://offroad.sevennet.net/album112









(oikeesti, riippuen käytöstä.. ilimaiskarihan on se kevyempi versio, semmie xc-hommiin ostasin)

----------


## marco1

No eiköhän sitä kohta voisi jotain tilailla, "luottokortin takana on vielä tilaa". CRC:llä olisi kivassa tarjouksessa Giro Xen, vain 88egeä. Valitettavasti sieltä ei vaan saa juuri minkäänlaisia kenkiä.

Yksi musta hevoinen olisi vielä hyväksi todettu http://www.bike-discount.de josta saa Pearl Izumin kenkää edullisesti ja (löytyy myös jkv. Sidin megakokoja. Löytyisi myös mulle Timen klossit ja pari muuta pientä härveliä.
Soitellaanpa tässä joku ilta, ei kuitenkaan tänään, on valmennusta...  
 :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

/forum/showthread.php?p=438559#post438559

Voi perkele! Pitääkö mun nyt ruveta vaihtaan nelarikelkkaan  :Leveä hymy:  On ne saatana hipeillä eri ongelmat  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> /forum/showthread.php?p=438559#post438559
> 
> Voi perkele! Pitääkö mun nyt ruveta vaihtaan nelarikelkkaan  On ne saatana hipeillä eri ongelmat




 :Leveä hymy: 


***** et kohta o rakennettu taas yks hipopyörä tähä maaha...letkiää...


ainee..kanataa jottai parikytä aamua?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea matkaan!  :Vink: 

Ookkos reenaillu ajoa, ettei mee siellä harjotteluksi? Kantsii varmaan ainaki muistella mieleen, miten linkut palautetaan ja mitä kaikkee näknäkin kans pysty yhisteleen mausteeksi.

No eip siinä, eipä Whistlaa varten tarvikaan reenata. Se on paanaa!

----------


## HemmoP

> Miksi kaikki hokee tuota "muuta maalle!"-mantraa? 
> 
> Eikös niitä haisevia mopedeja ole nimenomaan siellä maalla...?
> 
> Itseäni asia ei kauheasti häiritse, vaan eipä kyllä häiritsisi 2-tahtisten kieltokaan. Vesiskoottereista ja kelkoista (muiden kuin ammatissaan tarvitsevien osalta) voisi aloittaa - ovat nimittäin niitä suurimpia melusaastuttajia, ja sitä kautta pilaavat ympäristöään hyvin laajasti.




 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Miksihän?


Joo, Hösö, muista näyttää niille! Mekalinkkuja niin että napa paukkuu!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jotku ne vaan tuijottaa omaan napaansa, eikä oikiasti näe, mitä ympärillä tapahtuu. Minusta se marson kommentti siellä oli just osuva.

Että pittää jeesustella ja levittää Sanaa jostaki moponkatkusta. Enemmän vaikuttaa joltaki henkilökohtaselta missiolta ku siltä, että varsinaisella ongelmalla ois sen kummemmin väljä.

Menis maalle!

----------


## HemmoP

Make, joko annoit HL+HL vuokattiviikonlopulle vaimoltas? Hoijappa homma kotio niin päästään paisteleen makkaraa kesäaurinkoon ja ajeleen mäkipyörää  :Hymy: 

vois melkeen ruveta kitiseen etelänturistien suksivoiteista, ko ne haisee ja jättää rummaa väriä hiihtolavulle  :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hakemukset on vetämässä!  :Hymy: 

Pitäsköhän alkaa käyttään Pokksua auki ja alkaa tsuumaileen, josko sille paluuvaimennukselle vois tehä jotakin? Onko mitään idejoita?

Mulla on vähän semmonen hytinä, että nuista kuluu ajan mittaan sisukalut, ja sen takia vaimennus menettää tehoaan... Vanha, väljä Boxxun lousku, ohivirtausta on enemmän ku Tammerkoskessa ahvenia.

----------


## Hösö

voi huh et tää o ihime mesta....


jokku teinit julisti ilosanomaa asematunnelissa täsä yks ilta...ja spurgut kerjää pulloon rahaa  :Hymy:  hmh...ehkä minäkin jonain päivänä  :Vink: 


työt o alakanu hyvin ja kaikki rulex  :Leveä hymy: 

jatkamma taas joskus ku saan nettiä naaman ettee...

----------


## HemmoP

Make, mitäs jos tutkis vaikka josaki öljysankossa sitä patruunan toimintaa? Ei sitä kyllä väärinkään voi kasata, luulisi..? Kerroppa meitsillekki jos keksit vikaan ratkasun  :Leveä hymy: 

käyppä hösö korkiasaaresa! Se se vasta ihime mesta onki, eläimet on jossain kopeissa eikä normaalisti takapihoilla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mie ajattelin just kyllä lutrata sitä patruunaa jossaki ölöjyssä ja kattoa, mitä se oikein tuunaa. 

Dropparissaki oli jotain mystiikkaa, ku toisella puolella vaimennuksia oli kivasti, toisella puolella ei nimeksikään - sisäkalut identtiset. Painesysteemien dynamiikka kuolee osien kuluessa?

Pitää kattoa, miten nuita sais tekohengitettyä. Läträän lelut faikka Sätänin Noutuupilla, niin tulee tiivistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Pitää kattoa, miten nuita sais tekohengitettyä. Läträän lelut faikka Sätänin Noutuupilla, niin tulee tiivistä.



Elä kaikkia leluja läträä, voit olla allerginen lateksille.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Laitan sitä kainaloihinki!

----------


## Hösö

> voishan sen ajan huonomminki kuluttaa




nättiä  :Leveä hymy: 


vai korkiasaareen? kai sieläki pittää käyä jokukerta..  :Hymy: 


muuteha tää tszadi o iha ok mesta...kai?

----------


## HemmoP

fläshbäkkejä 6v takaa =D Siististi pojat kroolaa!!

Tekkiimpä joutesa 12tkm huollon ja käytin Kemissä dynossa mopoa.. tehosyöppö penkki näytti 152hv takarenkaalta, ihan ok kun vertas 02 mallin käyriin (140hv)

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## marco1

> fläshbäkkejä 6v takaa =D Siististi pojat kroolaa!!
> 
> Tekkiimpä joutesa 12tkm huollon ja käytin Kemissä dynossa mopoa.. tehosyöppö penkki näytti 152hv takarenkaalta, ihan ok kun vertas 02 mallin käyriin (140hv)



1hv per kuskin kilo?

Oukkupoukku ja Syvänen vielä melko märkiä mutta kyllä alamäkeen voi ajella etelänpuoleisissa rinteissä. Paska fillari tuo Tiitu kun rupes iskarin puslat klappaamaan, olihan ne pultit sentään sormivoimin ruuvattu kiinni. 
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ville, siinä se Rollon tulevaisuus upotetaan niskavilloja myöten jääkylmään veteen... Kenestä teistä piti tulla se kaupunginjohtaja 10 vuojen päästä?  :Leveä hymy: 

Hemmo, aika tehokas takarengas!

----------


## marco1

Kolmekymmentä.

----------


## Hösö

> Kolmekymmentä.



sori...taitaa olla 16 enää....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

> käyppä hösö korkiasaaresa! Se se vasta ihime mesta onki, eläimet on jossain kopeissa eikä normaalisti takapihoilla.



miksihä ne o häkkeihin laitettu??? ei net sieltä saaresta karkaa kumminkaa.. eihä kenqurutkaa oo karannu austraaliasta..

----------


## tv.

HemmoP teheny invaasion muropakettiin   :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Nonii, käväsin Songasa äsken:

Muuten kuivaa paitsi siellä montun perällä ja siinä mettätiellä joka tulee päätieltä. Vähän jänskätti ajaa sitä tietä kun se oli aivan mutalälliä:

Onneksi ei tuon enempää upottanu. Olis ollu noloa jäädä kiinni tuonne korpeen keskelä yötä.

Jospa se Arktikumi hukkuis tänä keväänä. Vesi noussu pari metriä Lainaanrannasa.

----------


## HemmoP

kättä lippaan poat ja tytöt. Käväsimmä kattoon romuja Raatteentiellä.







muropaketti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Käytiin Olhavalla kiviä halaamassa, oli +24 ja nahka kärtsäs.

Lepakot lenteli ja natsaili hyttysiä silmät kiinni. Sapuskasatsit iltaisin natsaili vatsassa ja majaili, kunnes tuli ulos aamukahvien vahvuuden nazatessa. Me natsattiin koko ajan ja tatsi säily leibäkeissä. Jammailtiin kräkeissä.  :Cool:

----------


## marco1

> fasfa rfasfasfa afasfasf  aassww  fgagajl



Minen tajua mitään tuosta Adoniksen jutusta, vissiin tämä flunssa ei ole vielä hellittänytkään?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sori! Sieltä tosiaan puuttu yks i-kirjain, saatto olla vähän epäselvä.

Kesä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Ostethimpa joutessaan tuommonen suikka 



Näpsäkkä peli maaki siirtyy keviästi  :Hymy: 

-JukkaK-

----------


## HemmoP

pinmp my ride =D ee saatana ko on hieno peli!

tosa viel muutama poiminta. Igor, Vladimir ja Sergei vissiin suunnitteli viel jotain vastatoimenpiteitä ko niin innoissaan tutki Suomen uusinta sotatekniikkaa..da da







jost tuli mieleen, tsektsek, raidfrii!
http://blog.ridefree.no/stories.eng.html

----------


## Teemu N

Onnea uudelle ylioppilaalle. 
Kai sinä virtuaali kakut tarjoat palstalla. 
Saat virtuaali lahjankin jos sen teet  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Onnea vaan, ylioppineisuushan on aina hieno juttu  :Leveä hymy: 

Kaikkea, -05 ärrä katkeaa kesken mutkaan ajon  :No huh!: 

http://www.teammorseracing.com/galle...me=051505_PPIR

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeajea, onnee vaan Irkulle, ei oo enää montaa vuotta kouluja jäljellä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mihis sitten meinaa poika, inttiin vai uliopistoon?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei oo muuten ollu kovin viisasta ajella nuin reikäisellä tankilla... Jokuhan voi tulla ja tökkiä kepillä reiästä!

----------


## marco1

Iirolle onnea!

----------


## HemmoP

joko make tsigasit sitä poksua? Vois kattella täsä omaakin romua jos joskus pääsis sorvin ääreen ja sais vieläpä ruuvarin kouraan.

Ounasvaaran seteistä soittelen tässä ko jaksan. Yritän saaha hissiin samaa diiliä kö viimevuonnaki. Toivomma parasta  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, puuttuu siitä vasemmasta reunasta yks pulla. mie kerkesin syyä sen. elekää kiinnittäkö huomiota siihen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mitä, ooksie löytäny ittelles jonku pullanleipojan?  :Leveä hymy: 

Olen aukonu Pokksun, juu. Kattelin sitä jonku aikaa jo, ja kaikki näyttäs olevan kunnossa. Oon vähän lueskellu kans. Yllätyksenähän se ei tietenkään tuu, mutta vaikuttas, että noille 02-Bozuille on tyypillistä isot virtauskanavat ja "herkät" vaimennukset. Paluuvaimennuksia noissa ei oo ikinä ollutkaan. 03-malleihin lisättiin vaimennuksia, ja niistä tulikin epäherkempiä. Niitä on sitten paljon tuunattu Blackbox-tuuneilla, varsinkin kompressiopuolella.

En tiiä vielä, mitä tohon keksis. Jotenki pitäis saada vaimennuspatruunan virtaukset kuriin. Reikiä on vaikea pienentää... Pitää vielä kattoa, että mulla on sen base valven (se reikänen muovirinkula, joka tulee ekana ulos, kun ottaa lukkorikan poijes ja patruunakonpleksin ulos) asennus ok, ettei sieltä vaan jotenkin öljyt pääse kiertämään. Sitä ois helppo tuunata, jos sois siitä kiinni.

Sumplimme.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, naapurissa assuu kiva täti joka aina leipoo ku on tarvis  :Leveä hymy: 


Se poksun maailma on vähän kumma.. Täytyy varmaan kipata taas peräöljyt sissään niin toimis ees hiukan..

Tuli mieleen, miten Hösö pärjää iliman kebabia sielä cityssä?

----------


## marco1

Kerroppa Teemu mikä oli ajomaastojen tilanne - kuivaa / märkää vai ihanko vain ajettavaa?

----------


## Teemu N

Pohjois rinteet märkää ajettavaa ja etelän puolella kuivaa ajettavaa. Sama korkalovaarassa ( Tuli ajettua työmatka reerideä aamulla).
Keskimäärin aika hyvä. Mutta vissiin paino noussu enemmän kuin kuvittelin, 
koska ylävitosella renkaat suorastaan painuivat hiekan sisään. 
Kaiken lisäksi levytkin taitaa laahata kunnolla kun tuntuu tuo ajaminen niin raskaalta...

----------


## Teemu N

Marjo! Mikä se sun emaili on? Pistä vaikka tekstarilla jos et ilkiä laittaa sitä palstalle...

Selailen tässä Bike-discounttia ja oon löytäny vaikka mitä mielenkiintoista...

Esim. Pitäis ehkä tilata...
Candy SL, Pearl Izumi Vortex MTB II, Manitou Swinger Air SPV 3-way.
Noin aluksi ja sit loppu kesästä se uus keula... Vaikka Vanilla R.
Olis toi 3-way aika "halapa" nyt tuolla. 229Eur.

Mitä oot itte ajatellu???

----------


## marco1

etunimi.sukunimi€pp.inet.fi

Jaa mitäkö mulle. No ne kengät ainakin ja Timen klossit, jossain "tallessa" on lista romuista mitä pitäisi hankkia. 
Ensmäiseksi ostan kuitenkin viikonlopuksi makkaraa grillattavaksi...
Jos olis paremmassa kunnossa niin näyttäisin teille lehmän persettä:

----------


## Teemu N

Pitäiskö lauantaina keskustelaa siit jos rupeis noita rojuja tilaa.
Vai muistaako siinä hölinässä.
Kohta pääsee taas kotimatka reerideä ajamaan, nyt onneksi enemmän alamäkeä kuin tullessa.

Vähän toi on fantsu ajopaita...

----------


## HemmoP

musta toi pukis markoa hyvin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Tuli mieleen, miten Hösö pärjää iliman kebabia sielä cityssä?




heikosti!  :Irvistys: 

kotkassa joku ähälämikejappi oli iha roskaa..samoin tszadin kejappi täällä! toriskeidaa on kauhia ikävä!



nii joo...

asnto!

lpo!

ilimotusasiaa...

vakipaikka ansaittu! kaikki natsaa! elämä rulex! ja velekavankeus alakaa...!  :Leveä hymy: 

asnto!

lpo!

voitte poistua...


kanada o aika väpä!11  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

NONNI! 

Nyt hösö, ota velekaa abt 50te + kämppä!

Sitte ostat jonkun kuppaluukun Keravalta ja Ducatin ja kelekan ja vitun nopeen auton. Unohat nuo pyörähömpötykset ja rupeet puhuun turpoista ja muista miesten jutuista.

ja asut Keravalla

 :Leveä hymy: 

onnee vaan, koita pysyä kasassa siellä etelässä!

----------


## Hösö

keravalla? :O

mielummin turenkiin...dareki o hipo ni se ei syö enää rahaa...eli ei ois paha rasti tuo kämppä siitä soramontun lajjalta ja sitte joku mountaini kelekka talaveksi sinne  :Vink: 

ja tietty joku pomperirätkä kesäksi millä pääsis vartissa töihin ja talveksi supurpani tai totkerami...  :Hymy: 


sit pari lasta ja koira!

oisko se pojat sit siinä?

----------


## HemmoP

joo, sama vetää ittensä apinakiikkuun! Näähän tiiät jo miten se loppuelämä meni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mitä, pelekääkkö sie sittoutua?  :Leveä hymy: 

joha sulla o velekavankeus ni eikö sinun oo sama pistää pari penikkaa ja uus varmari pihalle?  :Vink:

----------


## flavi

Hösö, sitoudus nyt siihen kameraan ja kuvia jakoon tiistailta..  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea Hösölle lifen löytymisen johdosta! Kai se oli sitten sullekin varattu joku paikka yhteiskunnassa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jokohan se olis aika ajaa alas Life Of Hösö -saitti... Laitetaan sinne vaan valkee sivu, jossa lukee "Mikko aikuistui, mee muualle leikkimään."

Ens keskiviikkona puidaan Kanadan kuviot, eik je? Mulla on pari vinkkijä. Vois olla katöppäkö jossain netin ääressä, esim. meillä. Meikä tarjoo jäätelöt ja rasilijakahavit!

----------


## HemmoP

Siitä se lähtee, elämän realiteetit. Ois se surullista jos tässä vaiheessa tietäs jo kohtalon  :Leveä hymy: 

 Sois sitte Rukalle lähtö viikonlopuksi. Aika sweet.


niiiiiiiin, olimpa tosa joutessa ihan YYbertaiteellinen ja väsäilin pätkän Kilpisjärven reissusta. Laatu on paskaa, mutta pakkohan sen on ollakki  :Leveä hymy: 
http://offroad.sevennet.net/albums/a...photoessay.wmv

----------


## Ville

hei hou lets kou, muonio alkaa sulaa!! tänään päästiin ekoille shore ajeluille.

bänshee on ihan hyä pyörä. 





vois tulla sielläki päin käväseen kuhan töistä joutaa  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oltiimpa rukalla. Tulee aika vauhdikas rata jos vertaa viimevuoteen  :Leveä hymy:  *****!

joo, muuten meni ihan putkeen. 122 kyttiä vastaan, säily kortti. Hiace karkas huipulla käsijarrusta huolimatta ja meinas syöksyä rotkoon! Siis oikeesti sinne vitun pohjospuolen kalliojyrkänteelle. onneksi tökkäs kiveen  :Leveä hymy:  Sitten Hannun Honda karkas laskettelurinteessä jo alamäkeen. meitsi TAAS juoksi saatana autoja kiinni, viime tingassa sain oven auki ja hyppärin kyytiin ja sain pietettyä rinteessä ettei menny puihin  :Leveä hymy:  *****, lepposa viikonloppu..onneksi selevittiin pelekillä sakoilla  :Leveä hymy: 

ei muuta.kiitos.jatkakaa.

----------


## HemmoP

ainii, nyt kukaan ei voi vittuilla etteikö mun romu kulkis yli 80kmh! Se on virallisesti todistettu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Sitten Hannun Honda karkas laskettelurinteessä jo alamäkeen. meitsi TAAS juoksi saatana autoja kiinni, viime tingassa sain oven auki ja hyppärin kyytiin ja sain pietettyä rinteessä ettei menny puihin



Just niinkö elokuvista

----------


## GT one

Onko siellä ounasvaaralla oikein dh-rata?

Mistä se lähtee ja mihin se päättyy?
Ite oon aika aloittelija, ainahan olen ajanut mutta pyörät eivät vaan ole olleet edes puolivakavaan menoon soveltuvia. nyt on kuiteski alla pyörä, jonka satulassa noi maastot ovat alkaneet vetää puoleensa, kuin kärpäspaperi kärpäsiä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Onko siellä ounasvaaralla oikein dh-rata?
> 
> Mistä se lähtee ja mihin se päättyy?



Lähtee sieltä ylhäältä ja päättyy alas.. alhaalta hiihtostadionilta katsottuna "hyppyrimäen huoltotien" vasemmalla puolella ja "lumikourun" oikealla puolellla. Siinä vieressä on sitten tasaisempana vaihtoehtona se pulkkamäen reitti jota voinee myös ajella.

Teemu alkoi hifistelemään, nyt sille on tulossa kaikenmualiman uudet SPV-flightcontrol- iskarit ja keulat.
 :No huh!: 

Mites Jetan lämmöt tuommoisessa 122km/h vauhdissa, eikö siinä ollut aiemminkin lämmöt ihan hullun korkealla?

----------


## HemmoP

gt-> Sinne vaan oukulle pyöriin, hyppyrimäen luota se rata löytyy. Totolla on sitten vanha rata, jota tuskin löydät. Ja sitten koulurinteen itäpuolen metässä menee yks ura mitä on ajeltu jonninverran.. Parhaiten tietty pääset menoon mukaan ko hyökkäät paikallisten mukaan.

Rukalta muutama kuva

----------


## tv.

kysymyksen esittää hän:

vastustaako joku sitä, että siirrään sen ensimmäisen 6 metrin tuplan tjsp. nokkaa 1-2 metriä lähemmäs alastuloa?

Vastalauseita otetaan vastaan viikko tästä eteenpäin, aika alkaa nyt.

EDIT:

pitkällisen pohdinnan tuloksena enemmistö päätti, että on paras tehdä toinen nokka viereen ja jättää nykyinen omalle paikalleen.

----------


## Hösö

heipä hei!

ollaan timolla..ja harmaakartonkin vahavari kärähti  :Leveä hymy:  tais olla metallitotuus liikaa sille  :Vink: 


nii joo...alle vko kanataan...


kämppäki o kai tiedossa...lainapaperit kirjotettu ja kodinkoneet katottu valamiiksi  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hemmo, RBC:llä ryöstää ajoneuvo ku ajoneuvo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Boxxer PiliPaliTuned -silmänkääntöprojekti elää kukoistavaa aikaa meiän eteisen lattialla. Hitto, näyttäs uhkaavasti siltä, että mie saan muutaki ku tuhoa aikaseksi! Oon keksiny pari juttua, joilla saan ehkä toiminnan hipopärtsyisemmäksi:

A) Otin yhden osan pois paluuvaimennuksesta => lisää paluuvaimennusta, haittavaikutukset minimaaliset. Keula keveni.

B) Megaidis iski ku join asennuskaljan: osia vaihdettu keskenään paluu- ja puristusvaimennuksen välillä. Teoriassa pitäis tiukentua paluupuoli ja herkentyä puristuspuoli. Käytännössä sitei tiiä erkkikään, että minkälaisen hirviön mie tästä loin.

Nyt pitää käydä teettään uudet kierteet ruotoon, ku edellinen omistaja oli ne rusikoinu sileiksi. Sitten vaan keula kasaan ja testibaanalle nauttimaan tuned-menosta.  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Huhhoh?

Minkä osan otit pois paluuvaimennuksesta?
Mulla on siinä ja siinä paluuvaimennuksen kanssa. 15W öljyillä riittää nippa nappa viileällä kelillä paluuvaimennukset. Helteellä on ehkä jo liian notkea.

Ja osuu vähän turhan herkästi puihin. Kipsi-TJ 3.

----------


## HemmoP

Make, jos tarvit sitä pohjaan tulevaa paluu/puristuspuolen möllykkää niin mulla on ylimääräsenä nuista pokserirojekteista jotain sälää. Siis jos kierteet ryöstää eikä natsaa.

Meitsi on sitten raksaduunari. Aloin tekkeen taloa  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin en itelle, mutta kaverille. Kohta osaan senkin täydellisesti!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

=> Pee-Joe:

Kattelin ekaks, että sillä paluupuolen patruunan pikasäädöllä ei tee "mitään", ku siellä jää virtausreiät 4/5:n verran auki maksimisäädöilläkin. Avasin patruunan yläpään (jousien puoleinen pää) ja poistin sieltä semmoisen 2 mm:n pituisen rajoitintapin, jonka funktiona on nimenomaan rajoittaa säätöalue. Tapin poistaminen oli helppoa. Nyt saan säädettyä virtausaukkojen suuruuden miten haluan - ne saa vaikka täysin kiinni.

Lähinnä halusin todeta, kuinka paljon ne virtausaukot oikeasti merkkaa mitään. Nyt kun ne nyt vetää täysin kiinni, niin ei siitä keulasta mitään superhidasta tule, mutta hidastuu se kyllä huomattavasti. Ajoon tietenkin jätän ne vähän auki. Ölpät mulla on 15 wt.

Vaihdoin myös puristuspuolen basevalvesetin (lukkoprikan alla) kokonaisuutena paluupuolen kanssa. Paluupuolella on nyt basevalvessa vähemmän virtausreikiä, puristuspuolella enemmän. Puristuspuolen alkuherkkyys pitiäis parantua (lisäreikien poraamista oli suositeltu jossain muutenkin, sillä nyt niitä oli vain neljä), ja paluupuolella pitäis ohivirtaukset vähentyä.

In theory, that is...

=> Hemmo: joo, kyllä ois tarvetta semmoselle molikalle! Pystykkö pistää postissa joskus?

----------


## HemmoP

Mage, kumpi puoli?

En kyl pysty postittaan ko en oo Rovaniemellä muutamaan viikkoon, mutta juhannusta eelliselä viikollahan voimma rassata sen ja 15 muuta pokseria iskuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> säätöalue. Tapin poistaminen oli helppoa. Nyt saan säädettyä virtausaukkojen suuruuden miten haluan - ne saa vaikka täysin kiinni.



Huuhoo?

Mulla se virtausaukko menee vakiona kokonaan kiini. Onkohan se otettu jo pois kun tuo on kuitenkin blackbox. Boxxerin säätö alkaa mennä jo uskonnon puolelle. Säätö on suoritettava kaapu päällä matolla seisten keula suunnattuna SRAM:in pääkonttoria kohti. 

Olikko nää tulossa vuokattiin. Voidaan pitää 3 tunnin boxxerinsäätö ja vertailusessioit illalla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huiui, ai menee kokonaan kiinni? Kaipa mie sitten tein jotaki oikein.  :Hymy: 

Voukatti on epäselevä vielä mun osalta. Siinä ois kaikkee muutaki krääsää sille viikonlopulle. Mut voitas kyllä Boxxun osat levittää hiekalle ja spekuloida kasausjärjestystä hetki, jos sinne pääsen.  :Hymy: 

Hemmo: mustan eli paluupuolen mokkula oli se. Voin mie tuolla vanhalla mokkulalla ajella siihen asti, että saan sen osan sulta. Eihän se loppujen lopuksi sitä pulttia siellä alhaalla tarvi, ku jousi pitää ruotoa paikallaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Vuotaahan se kyllä vähän.

----------


## Hösö

noni!  :Hymy: 

tännää saa sit viimiset mekavinkit kanataan!  :Hymy: 


eilen tuli speksattua kodinkoneita uuteen kämppään...alakaa olleen kohta aika hipokämppä!  :Leveä hymy: 


ainii, näin kuuluisuuksiaki eilen täällä....artsin! :O


ja sehä oli niinkö kaikki muukki julukkikset tässä kylässä...  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hitto, vähän liian mielenkiintoseksi menee työhommat, ku ei kiinnosta ees interveppiä ees avata! Mikä avuksi??

----------


## marco1

> Hitto, vähän liian mielenkiintoseksi menee työhommat, ku ei kiinnosta ees interveppiä ees avata! Mikä avuksi??



Pistetään äijälle liikaa töitä niin ei pysty muuhun kuin iltalehden iltatytön tuijotukseen...

Mahtavaa mekalaiffia tämä työviikko kun on töissä 9-16.30 ja 16.30-21.00 lipastolla kökkimässä luennoilla. Ja loppuaika menee työmatkoihin ja syömiseen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaaha, takasin koulupenkille, vai?  :Leveä hymy:  Mikäs juju siinä on takana?

----------


## HemmoP

hullua tommonen opiskelu. Se ei oo enää mitenkään IN. Nyt pitää ottaa lainaa ja ostaa kaikki pelit ja vehkeet ja tehä lapset ja olla aikunen. Hösö näyttää esimerkkiä!


mää oon mielummin vielä kersa, niinku aina  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Jaaha, takasin koulupenkille, vai?  Mikäs juju siinä on takana?



Mulla on vasta yksi alempi kk-tutkinto ja kuitenkin vielä 2 opiskelupaikkaa 2:ssa lipastossa olemassa. Kyllä niitä pitää hyödyntää!

Toisaalta tämä on sitä "jatkuvaa kouluttautumista" johon tulet sinäkin törmäämään.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Bääh, valmistumisen jälkeen mie pukkaan lipaston kaivoksen reunalta ales ja räjäytän sen taivaan ääriin tynämiitillä ja kaasupulloilla. Koulukirjoista teen lentokoneen ja matkustan Anchorageen mursuja mettästään. Elän erakkona, syön mursua ja säätelen Boxxeria, ostelen kodinkoneita, ja lopulta tulen rikkaaksi. Plan no 1.

----------


## Tomi L.

Kokeile iskeä jarrunesteet sinne keulaan hetkeks. Sen jälkeen tuntu toimivan kaikki paremmin ku uutena. Kiitos muuten mekavinkeistä, tiedät sitte kenen puhelin soi ku ollaan pitviin 11th and 12th street jossain kepekin rajamaillla.

----------


## Hösö

pro!

tj4!

make keitti hyvät zufeet!  :Hymy:  oli pullaa ja kaikkea!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juuei mitään, kiitti Rasilijakahavipaketista!

Ihan hyvinhän te ootta valmistautunu tuohon reissuun. Uskoisin, että ehkä te löydätte sinne Whistlaan. Tosiaan, siellä Grouse Mtnilla on niitä bikercross-kisoja evri wensdei. Siellä foorumilla oli lisäjuttua, jos kiinnostaa, mut tossa uutislinkkivinkki:

http://www.nsmb.com/community/cove4x_05_05.php

Se jarruöljy Boxxussa varmaan sulattaa ne muoviosat ja tiivistää paikkoja. Pitääpä kokeilla.  :Leveä hymy:  Itse asiassa, mie sain taas mekaidiksen siihen paluupuoleen, pakko aukasta koko paska uuestaan..

----------


## Hösö

nii no nii..sama se sille paikkerxrossille...emmie sielä kumminkaa pääse ekasta pumpista yli...


enemmä kiihottaa tämä-> http://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/events/phat.asp

"dates June 15 and 29; July 13 and 27; August 10 and 24, 2005"

ois tuo kesäkuun 15 just soppeli päivä  :Hymy: 

ja osallistumis maksu o 2taalaa....vois suomidhki ottaa mallia tuosta  :Vink:  tosin, joku mempershippi pittää diilata sammaa...

eiköhä tuo natsais...

----------


## Hösö

http://ww1.whistlerblackcomb.com/bike/updates/index.asp

kaippa net nokat saa nuin kestämään...  :Hymy: 


vixua!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Voi elämä ku pääsis itekki sinne taas.

----------


## HemmoP

jännittääkö Hösö? Elä unoha Darea Suomeen niinku joskus ammoisina Rovaniemen aikoina.. "ai pitikö mun ottaa fillariki mukaan?"  :Leveä hymy: 

Joensuu tj1!!!! Meneeköhän 200kmh rikki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Teemu hoi, voit lakata jänskäämästä. Ei tuu vielä täksi viikonlopuksi ne tilatut kamppeet...
 :Irvistys:

----------


## V

mutta mullepa tuli kona kuukauden odottelun jälkeen..
vissiin pieniä toimitus ongelmia ku kahteen viikkoon lupasivat toimituksen. prkl..

----------


## Hösö

> jännittääkö Hösö? Elä unoha Darea Suomeen niinku joskus ammoisina Rovaniemen aikoina.. "ai pitikö mun ottaa fillariki mukaan?"



se o nyt sit pakattu...  :Leveä hymy:  vielä kö sen muistas ottaa kentälle matkaan  :Leveä hymy: 


3 herätystä ja pitäs lähtiä...

kertoillaan sit kuvilla et miten meillä mennee sielä  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

muista kans saatana lähetellä niitä kuvia! 

Muuten ei ees uskota että ootta sielä  :Sarkastinen: 


Uuutisia, Ounasvaaralle on sitten sama diili ko viimevuonnaki  :Hymy:  Eli kausilipuke 50egeä ja päivä sen 7eeroa. Muistakaa kun sielä ajatte, että paikalla on myös muita käyttäjiä. Ei ryssitä tällasia saumoja paskalla käytöksellä. (viime vuos meni hyvin :Hymy:  )

----------


## V

jaahas, tuo kausi lipukehan pitää hommata.. mites monena päivänä siellä on toimintaa? miten se ees toimii?

lisää infoa kiitos..  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

siis homma toimii silleen, että kävelet hissiin ja ajat ylös. sitten fillarilla alas  :Leveä hymy: 

18th päivä aukee, eli siihen asti joutuu vielä tönään  :Hymy:  Hissinä toimii siis se istumamalli, aina kun on kesäkelkkaratakin auki. Muistaaksein kuuteen asti son auki. 

V, kantsii mennä äijien kans yhtäaikaa sinne niin ne näyttää missä on mitäkin.

----------


## tv.

hIENO HOMMMA hEMMO. Vieläkö se hissi vaan aukeais.

edit
jaaha, pitää alottaa työpäivät vissiin ennen seittämää niin kerkiää vielä ajamaan iltasin.

----------


## HemmoP

sullei tompsa oikeen toi capsloksynkka pelaa?

----------


## V

joops, en muistanu koko kesäkelkkarataa.. mietinki jo että ei kai ne pelkästään pyöräporukalle hissejä pyöritä.

hyvältä kuulostaa..

----------


## HemmoP

pyörittää ne, jos hinnasta pääsee sopuun.. muistaakseni jotain satoja/tunti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muutama hassu kuva Mustikselta:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Mustis2005



Muutama vielä hassumpi kuva Olhavalta:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Olhava2005

----------


## Hösö

muutama hassu kuva kotkasta...


ainua homma vaa et tuo ovroudi kusee huolella...vai onkoha xplorerissa vikaa? en saa kuvia kunnolla upattua sinne...

korjakkaa vika enne kanatan reissua tai että saa kuvia...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nää kuset itte.

elä uppaa zippeina niin futaa!

joo, lähtispä ajaan tonne VESISATEESEEN! *****, hienoa.

----------


## Hösö

> joku ahkera oli käyny rakentamassa oukulle uutta rataa yläosaan, kuka tunnustaa  ?



tiira ja buzba kuulemma...


aika käy vähhii...loppu työtki 5vkoksi!  :Leveä hymy: 

3 aamua pojat...3 aamua!

----------


## Hösö

alle 2vrk!  :Leveä hymy: 


47h ja 30min!

----------


## HemmoP

vastatuuli, 272kmh  :Vihainen: 

ens kesäksi saatana turbot ja kaasut niin menee! Turbobusa vetas lepposasti 321kmh  :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

jottain 10h kai vielä?  :Leveä hymy: 


vituttas jäähä tänne vesisatteeseen...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hauskaa matkaa, muistahan lähetellä terveisiä paikan päältä.  :Hymy: 

Ja joo, kyllä vituttaa jäädä.

----------


## Hösö

noniin...

tunti ja 45min vielä!


oikeen hyvää kesäkuuta tänne kaikille!  :Hymy: 


me laitetaan sitte kuvia ja kortteja tuleen tännepäin maapalloa!


hei hei!

----------


## marco1

> tunti ja 45min vielä!



Ai noin vähän enää. 
Höh, mun pitää odotella vielä tuonne heinäkuun alkuun jos aikataulu pitää. No renkaanlämmittimet on jo paikoillaan ja ajohaalarit on jo pesty ja viikattu odottamaan kuljettajaa.
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mihis Super-Mario on menossa? Eurooppaan?

Ekat Boxxu-testit suoritettu! Ajohaalarit höyryää hien hajuisina, pesemättöminä ja erivärisinä läjinä eteisen lattialla. Paranihan toi ceula aika mukavasti: nyt on etupää paljon rauhallisempi kuin ennen, ja meno tuntu ainakin hypähtelyhommissa hallitummalta.  :Hymy: 

Paluuvaimennusta on nyt riittävähkösti mutta vielä lisääkin vois olla. Siellä on nyt se "timmimpi" base valve ja parempi säätöalue. Puristusvaimennusta on nyt vastaavasti liikaa, joten smuutius huononi. Siihen on mulla pari kikkaa jo mielessä. Saattaa siellä se muovinen glideringikin vähän nihkeillä, mutta eiköhän se ajamalla suttaannu.

Kalu tulee, uskoisin.

----------


## HemmoP

Kuulostaaba hyvältä. Täytyy ittekki testailla nuita kikkoja boxcuihin. Ainaki se tensessä oleva on ihan kammo, ei mitään säätöä vaimennuksessa!

Spexcailtiin Petterin kans sitä lähtöä Levile, perjantaina tullaan rolloon ja iltaa vasten sitten Levile? Pistäpä Mage kalenterriin ylös tuo päivämäärä!

----------


## Sami W

Mistäs Kimmo lipun/kausikortin saa ostettua tuonne oukulle?

Olis hanikinnassa xc fillari hintahaarukasta 500-1000 euroa.
Kannattaako saksasta alkaa tilailemaan? Ja mistä sieltä?

----------


## Mechz

Sami,lipunmyynnistä se kausarin saa..

Oukulla on nytten uusi deehooradan pätkä valmiina  :Leveä hymy:  nyt pääsee ylhäältä asti kivikkoon,ah!

----------


## Teemu N

Romppeet ovat saapuneet Saarenkylän postikonttuuriin?
Ei sillä että tänään kerkeis fillaria kasaamaan.
Mut huomenna olis joutilas ilta, vois istua pimeessä kellarissa kasaamassa pyörää kun kerta lupailee auringonkin näyttäytyvän.

Kultapoika. Milloin liikenteeseen vanhoilla mopottimilla?

nim. su sateessa 500km  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Romppeet ovat saapuneet Saarenkylän postikonttuuriin?
> Ei sillä että tänään kerkeis fillaria kasaamaan.
> Mut huomenna olis joutilas ilta, vois istua pimeessä kellarissa kasaamassa pyörää kun kerta lupailee auringonkin näyttäytyvän.



Ei ole tullut keula/iskari/kenkä-paketti. B-D:n paketissa on kyllä online tracking mutta se on hyytynyt Tanskaan, käyn huomenna viimeistään tinkaamassa postissa paketin kohtaloa. En nyt muista tarkkaa hintaa kun en päässyt eilen kotikoneelle hajonneen näppäimistön vuoksi   :Irvistys:   (nörtin painajainen) mutta eiköhän tänään saa tarkempaa speksia aikaiseksi.

Ehdin aamulla hakea TF:n HD-puslat takaiskariin, ei sitä paljoa muovia ja metallia saa 50e:llä.

Oulun poppoo olisi tulossa 18 tai 19.6, koitappa olla paikalla edustamassa... Iiron runkotilaukset ei taida vielä siihen ennättää, jos nyt ylioppilas on edes silloin päässyt putkasta pois.

----------


## HemmoP

Halloota!

 Oisko innostuneita heeboja Levin kisoihin järkkähommiin. 9-10.7 ois ajankohta, majoitukset ja safkat järjestyy. Ja varmaankin lauantaina kerkeää rataakin ajamaan! Helpottais suunnattomasti jos ois varmoja tulijoita, on vähän heikolla hapella seuran puolesta nuo ihmiset  :Irvistys: 

 Marko, Teemu, Iiro? Oisko jäbillä mitään saumaa tulla palloilemaan? Siellähän ehtisi ajeleen rosskantriakin silloin  :Hymy: 

 Tiitsa, kysele sieki niilt pikkujätkiltä jos nappaa.

 Samoin kaikki innokkaat voi kysässä jos joltain saisi jotain sponssipalkintoja. Ois sekin asia hivenen helpompaa järkkäillä Rovaniemeltä käsin...

 Ei muuta, perjantaina Vuokattiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Vois oikeestaa ihan tuota harkita... 
Mää kattelen aikatauluja ja ilimottelen lähiaikoina.
Mites iso paha V, kiinnostaako tuo Kimmon tarjous?

Marcolla voi olla hiljaista tai äänekästä tuolloin. 
Sitä ei tiiä edes Marco ite.

----------


## HemmoP

Teemu ja V, lähtekää ihmeessä mukaan  :Hymy:  Ois ihan siistiä kun sais jo tässä vaiheessa messiin muutaman riuskan työmiehen, ei tarttis ihan yksin pakertaa  :Hymy: 

Majoitusta on muuten sitten 18-19.6 ja juhannuksenakin jos kiinnostaa tulla Leville. Meitsi on molempina viikonloppuina siellä.

----------


## Teemu N

Hemmo P-> 
V on jo melkein varma, mutta antaapa miehen itsensä vastata kun saa koneen kuntoon. 

Mun tarvii vaan kysyä kotoo lupa!!!

----------


## HemmoP

luxux Teemu  :Hymy: 

Jos tosiaan kiinnostaa xc kesäkuun lopussakin, niin majotus järjestyy.

----------


## marco1

Periaatteessa voisin tuota juhannusta harkita mutta se kyllä saattaisi vaatia jo auton vaihtoa. 
Tunnissa pitäisi kai päästä LKS:ään jotta uskaltaisi lähteä - ei taida onnistua Röpötillä.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Teemu N

Kimmo lainaa Gsxr:ää niin kerkiä kevyesti.
Jää luppoaikaa käyvä vaikka kahvilla ja kukkia ostamassa...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> vastatuuli, 272kmh



Hemmo heittää sut, jos tulee kiire.

----------


## V

No niin nyt on kone taas kunnossa. 

Joo, voisin lähteä messiin. Tällä hetkellä ei ole ko. viikonlopulle mitään suunnitelmia, mutta onhan sinne vielä kk aikaa joten sitä voi olla vaikka mullan alla silloin tai jossain päin maailmaa menossa joten pienellä varauksella vielä tällä hetkellä.

Teemuki vaan laittaa sen loma-anomuksen ajoissa liikenteeseen...

----------


## Teemu N

Kuten V sanoit, et jos jättää loma-anomuksen ajoissa niin se menee läpi. Ihmetyyti vaan tuo asian nopea käsittely (ei menny edes HL:iä, vai mitä ne nyt oli). 
Eli Myö voitais V:n kans rymäyttää silloin auttamaan sinne leville 9-10 pvä.
Pistäs oikein fillarin Passatin konttiiin, jos vaan Gyntter saa tavarat Rovanniemelle, ja ajella sinne leville. Vissiin siel kerkee ajella ittekin.
Kattomma noit toisii viikonloppuja vielä. Juhannuksena ei taija saaha loma-anomusta läpi.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, Rok  :Hymy: 

10.7 vasta on se varsinainen avun tarve, joten 9. kerkiää hyvinnii palloilla sielätäälä  :Hymy: 

Tossa on tommonen, aika sweet!
http://www.turnagainhardcore.com/05trailer/tg_high.html

----------


## tv.

> Majoitusta on muuten sitten 18-19.7 ja juhannuksenakin jos kiinnostaa tulla Leville. Meitsi on molempina viikonloppuina siellä.



Ai siis niinQ pääsee johonki nukkumaan ilimaseksi? Meikä vois tulla tuolloin 18.-19.6. (vai meinaakko tosiaan että 7:ttä?? Voin mie heinäkuussaki tulla.) vaikka lapioon nojaileen  :Vink: .

----------


## HemmoP

eeeeiku, perkele.. siis kuuetta tietenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ach so, meine Freunde, B-D:n paketti tuli tänään. 
Töitten jälkeen hakemaan liian pieniä kenkiä, väärän kokoista takaiskaria, liian löysällä jousella varustettua keulaa, vääriä klosseja ja muuta pikkurojua.
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Laita linkki sivuilla mistä löytyy kuvia Levin DH radasta. Ei kerkee nyt kaivamaan ku on kiireitä...

----------


## tv.

!

Onneksi tuo hissi on seittämään asti auki niin kerkiää vielä töitten jäläkeen ajeleen.

----------


## The Golden boy

Jou! Melekein neljä viikkua takana uuesa duunisa, huh! Aika menee siivillä, en vain tiedä miten se onnistuisi käytännössä. Tietäiskö joku muu? Mikä tai kuka on aika/Aika ja miten se on päässy jonkun siivelle. Onko se sittenkin joku lokki?

Kilometrejä on kertynyt jo 1600 ja auto pellaa oikeinkin mainiosti. Tietomakonneen sain täsä pari päivää sitten, joten työt ovat tosissaan alkaneet vasta tällä viikolla. Hmmm, mihinhän mä olen tuhrannut noi ensimmäiset kolme viikkoa? Kait net katos johki madonreikään avaruuesa, tai jotain. Jatkakaa!

----------


## HemmoP

teemux-> tosa lopussa on muutama kuvatus http://offroad.sevennet.net/album166?page=2

ja tossa. sivu etteenpäin jatkuu viel->
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

Oisko kukkaan kerinny kävässä kysäseen jotain sponssintynkää mistään? Siis lähinnä niinko palakintojen muodossa..ois ihan kiva jos joku ehtiis  :Hymy: 

Aika kuluu siivillä. Kohtahan sitä ollaankin jo Vuokatissa. Jiihaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meän lapralla on maailman huonoin Jarno-kopio. Aina välillä niitä putkahtelee esille, mutta tää on kyllä lipsahtanu laaduntarkkailusta läpi varmaan jonnekki jäteöljyaltaaseen aivojenkonffausvaiheessa.

Aito, sulava ja smuuti versio löytynee edelleen Rollosta?

----------


## The Golden boy

Jo aikoinaan TV-sopisa sanottii Thigh masterista, notta varo huonoja kopioita. Pysy siis kaukana siitä huonosta kopiosta, eti vain hyviä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

jeejee,kohta vuokattiin...  :Leveä hymy: 


tsäp!

----------


## HemmoP

ennää jokunen tunti, zzzäp  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

kolokytä ja yks minuutti viikonloppuun!  :Hymy:  Joops ja tchaep!

----------


## HemmoP

Noriassaki o Songan monttu. Vähän on vaan isompia roppeja. Tuo stepup-pöytä-droppi on aika siisti.

http://www.utfor.com/viewtopic.php?t=4794

----------


## cr8

Kyl se on niin että XC mies on aina XC mies. Eli nyt ois cr8 myytävänä.

2003 DaBomb cr8, vähä ajettu, ei kisottu eikä oikeen hypättykään... Muutaman kerran kokeiltu. Palvelukseen lähtö 2004 jätti fillarin seisoon kesäksi eli on todellakin vähän ajettu.

2003 Marsotti DJ2 keula
2003 Shimano XT takapakka/vaihtaja

2003 Deore navat
2003 Deore mekaaniset levyt
2003 Mavic F231Disc vanteet
2003 Noksu 2.3" NBX kumit

2003 Truvativ Hussefelt DH4 kammet
2003 Truvativ Spline keskiö

2003 DaBomb stemma (75mm) ja satulatolppa
2003 Azonic World force tanko

plus muut osat.

muutamat kuvat

Kaupanpääle 2003 661 comp fullface kypärä (punanen L koko kaiketi).

1100€


Marko Haka
maha_x@hotmail.com

----------


## Hösö

heipa hei!

kanatahan o iha letkia mesta!

----------


## marco1

> heipa hei!
> 
> kanatahan o iha letkia mesta!



Miten niin, eihän niillä ole edes ääkkösiä...

----------


## HemmoP

huhhu, oltiiin Vuokatissaki! 

Letkiä reissu, oltiimpa jossain välissä ihan makkaran paistossaki! Vissiin sielä joku ihan ajo pyörällä ja silleen.. Lämpöä oli yölläkin +22, päivällä sit hivenen enempi..ei ihme että sitä janotti iltasella :?

Muksaa, kesä alko kait tosta  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Makiata, onko kuvia jo??

Mie kävin Kalpiksessa Juhiksen kanssa. Kiva mesta! Peukku otti lievää hittiä ja voi paksusti. Ei estänyt ajamista. Laskut kesti jonku sekunnin, mutta nousuissa meni vastaavasti tosi vähän aikaa. Ajettavaa on paljon.

A-linja oli "just" niinku Whistlerissä.  :Leveä hymy:  Seki oli ihan hauska.

Keula vaatii lisäsäätöjä, nyt se paukkas pohjaan koko ajan. Pitää nostaa öljypinnat ylös ja heittää puristuspuolelle tiukemmat litkut. Isoissa iskuissa se kyllä pelas helekätin hyvin!

----------


## marco1

Kas kummaa kesä tuli sittenkin.   :Cool:  

Metsään pääsee ajamaan parin minuutin päästä kotiovelta ja rilliin löytyy häränfilettä, kyllä täällä maalla jotenkin viihtyy.
 :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei oo oikeen kuvija. Varmaangi tossa huomenissa tai joskus ehkäpä jopa? Tosin, meitsin kuvat on aika "sieni"tasoa  :Leveä hymy: 

Se ois sitte kohta toinen tunturikeikka, lepposaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juu, aika mahtava päästä Läphin äjelhen.  :Hymy: 

Hei Marso, siehän olit joskus hommaamassa semmosta Ventanaa. Kaveri oli kiinnostunut samasta merkistä, meinas ostaa semmosen jenkkilässä käynnin yhteydessä. Mie sanoin sille, että osta joku beisikimpi, jolla on Suomessa maahantuoja, niin takuuasiat pelaa paremmin.

Mutta ei se kai aio kuunnella. Mitäs sie silloin opit niistä Ventanoista? Miksi vaihoit Titukseen (eikse sun pyörä oo periaatteessa Taittus?).

----------


## HemmoP

On kyl ihan huippua. Toivottavasti ei oo ihan näin kuuma kun nyt on, voi pukata hiukan hikiä ku hakkaa rautakangella kiveä. Tälläki hetkellä näyttäs olevan +26 tosa mittarissa.. Aika ankeeta asua täällä tundralla  :Leveä hymy: 

Mietin tosa. Jos pääsis lähtee sillee kohtuu ajoissa periantaina, niin ehtiskhän sitä kävässä Oukulla pe iltapäivästä rossaan? Se hissi pyörii kuitensgi tonne seiskaan asti? Pjoe? Hä?

----------


## marco1

> Hei Marso, siehän olit joskus hommaamassa semmosta Ventanaa. Kaveri oli kiinnostunut samasta merkistä, meinas ostaa semmosen jenkkilässä käynnin yhteydessä. Mie sanoin sille, että osta joku beisikimpi, jolla on Suomessa maahantuoja, niin takuuasiat pelaa paremmin.
> 
> Mutta ei se kai aio kuunnella. Mitäs sie silloin opit niistä Ventanoista? Miksi vaihoit Titukseen (eikse sun pyörä oo periaatteessa Taittus?).



Ei niitä tartte takuuseen vaihdella kun ostaa kunnon vehkeet... muutama vaihtajankorvake ja muut spesiaaliosat ostetaan heti rungon yhteydessä niin niilläpä sitä pärjää.
Miksi Titus eikä Ventanaa? Ei näitä järjellä ratkota....   :Leveä hymy:    Titus/Hammerhead100x tuli keula+runko+joitain hiluja -pakettina hiukan halvemmaksi, T:n työkalumainen olemus viehätti, halusin kokeilla horstin lumoa.
Ventanassa olisi vielä siistimpi työn jälki, paremmat maalaukset vakiona, järkevät vaijerinviennit ja ehkä enemmän glamouria (tehtaan omistaja hitsailee siellä muiden mukana).
Molemmissa on tuplalaakerit päänivelessä ja monet muut hyväksi osoittautuneet ratkaisut rungossa ja jousituksessa, hyvät käyttäjäarvostelut _monelta vuodelta_ ja pitkä mallihistoria (pientä viilausta vuosien varrella mutta ei koko pakettia uusiksi). Vertailuparina siis El Saltamontes ja Hammerhead.

Toi mun härvelihän on semmoinen anti-hipo-custom: muuten vastaa Titus Racer-Xää mutta siinä on hieman enemmän joustoa (vajaa 100mm silloin kun Racer-X:n jousto oli 80mm), korkeampi keskiö, vähemmän ohennettu emä- ja vinoputki ja ylimääräiset "gussetit" emäputkessa ja koot sattuu sopivasti T:n tarjoamien kokojen väliin.

----------


## P-Joe

> seiskaan asti? Pjoe? Hä?



Enpa usko että ihan hirmu aikasin päästään lähtemään.
Hommaa pukkaa, ja ti-ke menee leikkauksessa ja siitä toipuessa.

----------


## HemmoP

no voe fak. mennään sitten kun ehdithän.

----------


## marco1

Kesä on tullut: nurmikon alkua pitää kastella, sääskiä löytyy jo metsästä ja kädet palaa joka päivä. Tämmöistä täällä napapiirillä. Aika jees.

Tuliko Aatokselle tarpeeksi tajunnanvirtaa Ventanasta ja Tiitusta?

----------


## Hösö

heipa hei!

toivottavasti ovroudi natsaa...nii saatta kuvia  :Hymy: 

tjooh...wistlah...ilta juoksee 9:a ja 888 o kakkaa...vituttaa hieman!


UIUI!!1

serkkupoika sit ilimesty vuokattiin..ja ajo isommin ko mie koskaan siella! o se saatana vaa aika isanta!






tassa pari kuvaa taaltapain...osa o nurinkurin ku ovroudi ei ossaa kaantaa niita ja tasa nyt ei oo mittaa votosoppia vieressa...eli jos jollaki o toissa aikaa(kella muka EI ole  :Vink:  ) nii vois kaantaa ne ja uppia uusiksi ni nakis millasia net todellisuudessa o...

http://offroad.sevennet.net/album220

ja kylla! se o poreamme tuolla kampassa!

----------


## Hösö

tahankin karvanaamaan tormattiin...




et tammosta taalla...

----------


## HemmoP

mää ajattelin että Amppe ois lihonu ainakin 60kg siellä vaahterasiirappimaassa  :Leveä hymy: 

tuo 888 onkelma on hösö tiiosa martsullaki, Vancouverissa pitäisi tätä nykyä olla ihan martsokin piirikonttuuriki. Luulis että sais jotain supporttia?

Tai sitten ostat vaan sen avaläänssin tai foxin tai jonkun. Ku nehä on niin halapojaki sielä  :Leveä hymy: 

Sitten todellisuuteen. Kaivettiimpa huvikseen kaverin pihasta nurmikko helevettiin. Tuli ihan saatanan hienon näkönen piha  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Tuliko Aatokselle tarpeeksi tajunnanvirtaa Ventanasta ja Tiitusta?



Kiitti mekavinkeistä! Voisit vielä kertoa, että minkä kokoinen runko sulla on ja paljonko on varressa mittaa. Mie luulen, että sie ja mun kaiffa ootte apaut samanpituisia pojankosseja.

Ja se iskarihan sullla hajos...?

Ostohetkellä maksetut verot varmaan saanee claimina takaisin tullissa maasta lähtiessä kuitteja vastaan. Näin oli ainakin Canadassa isompien ostosten tapauksessa. Satutko tietään, joutuuko vastaavasti Suomen puolella maksaan veroja? Kuvittelisin, että ei joudu, jos ei sitten ite mene möläytteleen tullivirkailijoille ostoksista.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö, scheisse mäihä. Ei varmaan Whistlasta saa oikein supporttiturvaa tähän hätään... Ne pyöräkaupatkaan ei oo ihan halvimpia.

Joko testasitta poreammeen? Miten mahtu kaks?

----------


## marco1

> Kiitti mekavinkeistä! Voisit vielä kertoa, että minkä kokoinen runko sulla on ja paljonko on varressa mittaa.



Tuota en ole mitannut mutta miehellä on pituutta 184cm ja vaakaputken mitta Tiitussa on 23,5".




> Ja se iskarihan sullla hajos...?



Foxit hajoaa aina.. viime kesänä kahdesti... Push -tuunaus on ainakin toistaiseksi auttanut ja iskarissa on yhä vaimennukset. Uudet Foxin RP3:set pitäis olla aika hyviä ja ainakin parempia kuin entiset. Teemun uus Schwingger3 Beibiii! näytti kyllä ihan toimivalta iskarilta sekin.




> Ostohetkellä maksetut verot varmaan saanee claimina takaisin tullissa maasta lähtiessä kuitteja vastaan. Näin oli ainakin Canadassa isompien ostosten tapauksessa. Satutko tietään, joutuuko vastaavasti Suomen puolella maksaan veroja? Kuvittelisin, että ei joudu, jos ei sitten ite mene möläytteleen tullivirkailijoille ostoksista.



En tiiä jenkkien tullikäytäntöä, Suomessa maksoin kaikkien pykälien mukaan...
 (runko + rojut -hinta + postikulut) x tulli (4,7% tälle kategorialle)
ym. läjälle vielä 22% alv.

----------


## Hösö

> Hösö, scheisse mäihä. Ei varmaan Whistlasta saa oikein supporttiturvaa tähän hätään... Ne pyöräkaupatkaan ei oo ihan halvimpia.
> 
> Joko testasitta poreammeen? Miten mahtu kaks?




o mulla joku supporttiturva...en tiia sitte et minka tasa pistaa...888 ei oikee ennaa nappaa joten tajjan kaatua voxiin tai 05 torakkaan...tosin torakan patruunan ilimaukset ei kiihota ni varmaa voxi...siis JOS siina tullee mukkaan se jaykempi jousi...muute jaa seki hyllylle...pittaa on-top:iin soitella danille et mita diilia silla ois heittaa...


valikommentti...masterkartti o iha homo! HOMO! vittuperkele! mut muute kaikki o kuosissa...tai no ei ees oo...vasen nilikka o vissii oikeesti pipi!  :Irvistys:  anklesupportin kans pystyy kaveleen mut en tiia ajosta...pittaa varmaa vetaa teippia kaveriksi ja sitoa kengat kunnolla jalakaan sit jos tasa paasee joskus viela ajaan...

wistlah, kello 09.22 ja pilveton taivas ja arska paistaa! tanaan taidan vaan tyytya fiilisteleen ku muut ajaa ja ottaan kuvia. joten varmaan saatta nauttia niista sit illalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö, pistä vaa se uus 888. Ei se ajo kummene niillä tsiiljoonan tollarin vokseilla ja vehkeillä. Sulla o kuitenki ruunut ja hipopartsit siinä martsussa jo valamiina! Tuo uuempi 888 on vahavistettu (vahavempi valu) tosta murtuneen kohan ympäriltä, eli kyllä se pittääs toimia ja speelata. Arttu vois speksata tarkemmin, mutta näi pitäs olla?

ostat sen voksin niin kohta seki on rikki, niinku kaikki voksit.
ostat doraaton nii kohta seki on vinossa, niinku kaikki upsidedounit 

jne  :Leveä hymy: 

toki mie ymmärrän sen uuden ja kiiiiiltävän viehätyksen  :Leveä hymy: 

Toivottavasti saat nilikan kuntoon. Ota ainakin vitusti kuvia kaikesta jos jouvut lepäileen!

Enää muutama päivä ja pohjoseen :P

----------


## Mechz

tämmöstä......  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ooooluuutttaaa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HemmoP

kuvapläjäys! Ajokuvia, häh?






ns. hyvä meininki

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Teemu N

Mikä on tuo petoeläin tuolla sivun ylälaidassa, joka silmät ahneudesta kiiluen lähestyy kuvaajan olutpulloa. Vai onko tuo olut toiminut haaskana.

Oon tiennyt et vuokatissa on Ilveksiä, karhuja ja susia, mutta et tommosia...
En uskalla enää käydä lenkillä Vuokatissa pimeellä. Vai onko tuo Leviltä?

Mut on se senverran hyvinsyönen (ja juoneen) näköinen et ei se taija päivällä haitata kun sen kuitenkin näkee jossain kalliolla loikoilemassa auringossa.

Mutta kertokaa te luonnonteiteiliät enemmän tästä lihansyöjästä, joka on näköjään aika perso oluelle.

By the way: Saako noita ampua vai onkone rauhoitettuja? Onko liha sitkeätä?
 :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Onko liha sitkeätä?



aika lepposan löysäähän tuo on, läskisoosiksi kelepaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

tilanne päällä?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ns. urakalla!

eilen varasin keken ja vein pyoranki jo liikeeseen valamiiksi et aamulla o uudet kiiltavat vehkeet kii..

joo olen heikko...voxin rc2...

no kumminki..ukko siirsi aamulla/illalla riippuu nyt kenen maassa ollaan rahhaa tonpalle ja illalla viela kysyin tonpalta sen nukkuessa etta eiha sulla oo mittaa nostorajoja tililla..joo ei, kuulu...aamulla se herraa ja sannoo et nii unohi kertoa et mie voin nostaa vaan 240e per paiva! VITU HYVA MEININKI!  :Vihainen: 

nii miksei minun tilille/kortille rahaa?kato ku masteri o ni gei et jos siirrat keulan verran rahaa sinne ni se menee tilintarkastajan kautta ku o iso summa ja siina menis vko! joo ei kiitti...mut kai se viikko menee nainki et tomi nostaa mulle 240e joka paiva  :Leveä hymy:  noh, huomenna pitas  olla luottorajat historiaa ja pitas kai ehka paasta ajaan?

et tammosta taas taalla...


teilla o ollu taas hyvat setit vuokatissa! harmittaa ku ei paassy sinne...siella o aina nii loistava meno...taalla ku ei oikee oo nyt mittaan ku ei oo rahaa ja ei oo pyoraa ni ei voi ku vitutuksee kattoa muitten ajoa! kaippa tuolla o kiva ajjaakki mut vuokatissa o makkaranpaistopaikat ja muut, mita taalla ei tosiaankaan ole!

----------


## Mechz

noniin...nyt pistettiin tompan kanssa rattaliksi ja alettiiin talkoilemaan oukulle kunnon shore droppia.....

tästä se lähte...pistän lisää kuvia kuhan sadaan rakennelmaa etenemään

----------


## PeeTee

Hyvää kesää vaan kaikille!

HemmoP, minä pvä:nä oota menossa sinne leville siis sillon kisa viikolla? Mie tuun sinne siis ainaki avustamaan jos siellä vaan tarvii apua, niin ja kuvaamaan tietty.

----------


## Hösö

noniin!

kaikki on taas kunnossa..keke o kii ja aline luistaa! vittumaista jarrupattiahan se on! kaikki hypyt alakaa jo menneen yli ja kivaa on ollu!

darmoonki pukkasin 400 jousen kii..mennee meleko smuutisti nyt. taa uus paitaki o liia iso vaikka o kokoa S. oonkoha mie laihtunu?

kuvia en tajja kovi hirveesti laittaa ku se mesta misa niita voi pukata maksaa semmoset 6taalaa 20min ja taa hotellin kone o vaa taalan 10min...mut tasa o kokonaan suljettu johonki poksiin tuo masina ni ei paase usb piuhoja puskeen kii..


jatkamma taas tasta..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep.

olen sanaton nuicta vuokatti kuvista, meininki näyttää paranevan vuosivuodesta ...oliko mika humalassa ku käki taas? 
pakko tulla seuraavalla kerralla, pakko. aivan huimaavaa ja kohtalokasta.

parin tunnin päästä pääsee onnexi täältä etelästä poies. ...ensi viikko vielä hallissa, 4 yötä. sen jälkeen rovaniemi kutsuu, sekä pidennetyt iltavapaat/harjotus vapaat.  fillari mukaan pakko. juu.

tiittti, mites juhannus?? mitä meinahat??

-Tekno-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Timo ja muut.

Juhannuksena Leville? Ois hivenen savottaa lapion varressa + sitten voisi ajellakin hiukan?

Mika oli ihan selevinpäin, joi vaan urheilujuomaa ja leikki käpylehmillä. Niinku yleensä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

Enää 4 ja 1/2 tuntia!

----------


## tv.

> Enää 4 ja 1/2 tuntia!



Sama______

----------


## HemmoP

3½h!!!! vielä!! Tuskaaargh

----------


## V

1½ h.. haahaaa..

joko pyöräihmiset lähtee lauantaina ounasvaaralle? jokohan sitä ite uskaltais...

----------


## marco1

> joko pyöräihmiset lähtee lauantaina ounasvaaralle? jokohan sitä ite uskaltais...



Lauantaista ei vielä osaa sanoa aikataulua kun tuo parketin läjäys ei ollutkaan ihan niin nopea homma kuin toivoin... kuitenkin sunnuntaina olisi mahdollisuus isompaan porukkalenkkiin kun Oulun poppoo tulee. Ilmoittelen tänne kun tiedän aikataulusta.

----------


## HemmoP

1h!!

kohta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## V

Myynnissä ois ajamattomat shimanon pd-m505 lukkopolkimet. 
http://www.raddiscount.de/P00486.html
Noihin tulee semmonen muoviosa matkaan joilla voi ajaa normaali kengillä.

Vaihtoki onnistuu. vaikka flatteihin.. ovat ihan tarpeettomina nurkissa lojumassa.

----------


## marco1

Su noin klo 12.00 lähtö porukkalenkille Oululaisten vieraiden kanssa, starttipaikka Oukun parkkikselta (siis se joka on lähimpänä hyppyrimäkiä).

----------


## V

> Su noin klo 12.00 lähtö porukkalenkille Oululaisten vieraiden kanssa, starttipaikka Oukun parkkikselta (siis se joka on lähimpänä hyppyrimäkiä).



mikä siellä on keskinopeus? rapakunnolla ei pysy perässä.

Voipi kyllä olla muutaki bisnestä huomenissa.

----------


## marco1

> mikä siellä on keskinopeus? rapakunnolla ei pysy perässä.



En tiiä kuinka hyväkuntoista kuskia pystyn esittämään, polvet on ihan kaputt parketin asennushommista   :Leveä hymy:  
Mutta ei kait tuolla kovin riehuta, varsinkin kun keli taitaa olla melkoisen lämmin ja Teemu on tarpeeksi kaukana.

----------


## V

> En tiiä kuinka hyväkuntoista kuskia pystyn esittämään, polvet on ihan kaputt parketin asennushommista   
> Mutta ei kait tuolla kovin riehuta, varsinkin kun keli taitaa olla melkoisen lämmin ja Teemu on tarpeeksi kaukana.



heh, joo teemun perässä olen yrittäny yhen lenkin pysyä. Ei se oikein onnistunu. mut saipa teemuki välistä istuskella ku minä puuskutin mäkiä ylös..

en kyllä edes pääse tulemaan huomenna..

----------


## marco1

Tulipa käytyä ajamassa pitkä ja mukava lenkki, kelikin oli niinqu elokuvissa. 
Missä prkl ne oikeat kuskit on silloin kun pitäisi olla vieraskorea.   :Sarkastinen:  
Ensi viikolla on hyvät mahdollisuudet saada saada joku lämpöhalvaus:


Niin joo ja takaiskari taitaa olla hajonnut taas.   :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

Olipa hauskaa Levilä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jep, niin oli. Mukava rata, semmonen hidas köryyttely.  :Sarkastinen: 

Kimmo, sano sille seuralle, että pittää vissiin sitten perua ne kisat (!). Saattavat alkaa heräilemään talviunistaan. Rantsulle kannattaa kans ehottomasti soittaa - jos se tarttuu asiaan, niin sillon alkaa varmasti tapahtuun. Jos ei, niin sillä vois kuitenkin olla jotain mekaidiksiä.

----------


## P-Joe

Joo, se on kiva se levin rata kun se on semmosta körryyttelyä.
Ei missään vaiheessa rupea pelottamaan että renkaat lähtee alta justiinsa. 

Oli mukava viikonloppu. Saipahan kerrankin tehä oikeita töitä, ja pääsi ajamaan ihan sopivasti.

btw:
Saksassa radat tehään vähän isommalla rahalla:
"With the combined cost of building the downhill and 4X tracks reaching 180,000 Euros "

----------


## HemmoP

onpa pojilla hiukan pudjettia  :Leveä hymy: 

Ennää pari päivää arkea, sitten taas lomalle lapion varteen  :Hymy:  Ei malta odottaa!

----------


## Hösö

henmo->ei jaksa pistaa kokoaja viestia ku non egen zipale...tilalle tullee pikkumusta  :Vink:  tai ainaki pitas tulla... :rullapallot:

----------


## HemmoP

mitä, mietikkönää Hzö sitä rahaakin välillä  :Leveä hymy: 

Enää päivä!

Onko huomenna menossa kukaan Oukulle ajamaan rallia? Mie ajattelin mennä, jos ehdin täältä lähteen tsilleen että oon Rollossa 14.00 maissa.. Kerkeishän siinä jokusen tunnin rossata  :Hymy:  V,TV,Tiitsa,Muut?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meiti kipeenä ja selekä jumissa, pääh. Meen farmaan Kirnuille huomenna siikaileen leissejä. And stuff.

----------


## HemmoP

Ekkä mene! Ko lähäret mun kans Ougulle!! Mee kirnuileen sitten joskus ko et oikiasti voi ajaa,noin vaikka niinku talavella!?



Janinki mielestä sun pittää lähteä Oukulle!

----------


## V

Minä lähen huomenna heti töistä suoraan kauhean kalja lastin kans mökille.  sen verran pitää tosin kaljan juontia rajottaa huomenna, että pystyy perjantaina  ajamaan saariselältä ivaloon mettiä pitkin.

----------


## Teemu N

Voeshan tuota ilimaantua paekalle.

Töissä kahteen saakka ja sen jälkeen vois Oukulle suunnsta.
Vois samalla painostaa Kimmoa Levistäkin.

----------


## marco1

Jos saa rempan valmiiksi tänään niin vois tullakin. 
Ehtii vielä hajottaa iskarin lopullisesti ennen huoltoa - mahtaako mennä tällä kertaa takuuseen... Sisäänpäinvaimennusta ei juuri ole jäljellä mutta kaasut on vissiin tallella.

----------


## HemmoP

Asiallista  :Hymy:  Poijjaat kans ajeleen hissipyörää, tiiä vaikka kohta teitsitkin ois ajamassa vriiraidia!

Pirrauttelen sitten kaikille yhtäaikaa kun oon paikalla!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro!

Vois itekki huomenna tulla oukulle. Jos en ehi saaha 7 euroa huomiseksi niin sitte pitää kiikkua ylös. mutta kyllä mie sinne tulen.

----------


## tv.

Meikä on Kuusamon korvessa huomenna kahden aikoihin suunnittelemassa perjantain ja lauantain Ruka-ajosessiota. 100%:n varmasti sataa vettä koko viikonlopun eikä hissi pyöri.

----------


## marco1

uiddu se remppa vielä valmistunut mutta tulen kuitenkin huomenna ajamaan.
 :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Mnää soittelen ja paan viestej kuhan kerkeen. Sattaapiko sielä vettä vai Nöy?

----------


## marco1

Aamuyöstä sateli mutta eiköhän keli kuivu ip:ksi.

----------


## The Golden boy

Ei sada. Ilima on kuuma, pilvinen ja hiostava.

----------


## HemmoP

HUOMENNA, SIIS SUNNUNTAINA OUKULLE SAATANA KAIKKI!!

meitsi ja Juho on menossa ehottomasti mukana..


Levi natsas, tuli ihan ok mature seksöneitä ja kaikkee muuta levotonta härkää. Pitäs riittää linskiin hypyt ja vauhit ryöstösektoreihin.

eka poksi 10-12m, toka käpitys 6m, kolomas liitosuoralla 10m, roadgäpi 8-9m (puinen pöytä) + monta muuta uutta juttua. Vois sannoo notta oon ihan tyytyväinen tuohon. Esim isoon boksiin löytyy kaks heittoa, vastatuulimalli ja myötätuulimalli! Eli jokatapauksessa kisassa siitä pääsee yli  :Hymy: 

Juho oli kova jätkä. Koskaan en oo nähäny että joku sahaa yhtä aikaa moottorisahalla ja heittää laattaa  :Leveä hymy:  Sillä oli muka rapula vaikka hölläs paria tuntia ennen muita!? Kuitenki se puu lopulta kaatu oikeeseen suuntaan.

----------


## HemmoP

olipa huikeeta Oukulla. Juhon kanssa opeteltiin ajamaan ilman jarruja, ei se onnistunu. Rata on kyllä sikasiisti, kiviä on enempi ko multaa ja maata  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Tuli hypäheltyä pikkutirtsallaki, V10 on sangen näppärä  :Leveä hymy:  no, eka kertaa marraskuun jäläkeen sitäki.

----------


## Ville

ens vkloppuna oukulle?! mie meen ainaki  :Hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Olipa hauska Jussi. Paljon Kaivettiin maata. Oot sä Kimmo kone tekemään hommia ja Juho kanssa. paljon olet omasta selkänahasta raapinut! No sehän on vaan positiivista.

Ja pitihän sielä jonku olla työnjohtajana sillon lauantaina.  :Hymy: 

Huomenna menen testaamaan rataa.  JES!

----------


## HemmoP

> ens vkloppuna oukulle?! mie meen ainaki



Haloo, ens viikonloppuna mennään Rukalle!! Sie kans!?

----------


## HemmoP

> Ja pitihän sielä jonku olla työnjohtajana sillon lauantaina.




 :Leveä hymy:  Just oikee meininki, äijjästä rupee tuleen ehta poromies. Joka päivä pyörii pienessä siivussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Ketä sinne Rukale on lähösä, millä me mennään ja misä me nukutaan?

----------


## HemmoP

Juho ja Tuomo ny ainaki oli menossa. Ja Pete aiko tulla hengaan,kuvaan, roudaan fillarin meitsille jne.

Varatkaa kämpät tuolta

Restel hotelliketju tarjoaa seuraavaa kisa vklpksi:

- 1.7. - 3.7 pe - su
- 6:n hengen majoitus
- sisältää hotelli aamiaisen la ja su aamuina
- hinta noin 165 € eli 27.5€ per naama !

suora numero Rukan varauksiin: 08-85910 

PS. Kisarata on loistava!!! TERVETULOA!

----------


## Ville

> Haloo, ens viikonloppuna mennään Rukalle!! Sie kans!?



paska. tyttökaverin kanssa tullaan käymään rovaniemellä... käyn siinä sivussa sitte oukulla ajelemassa. onko sinne lähössö koko sakki, saanko ajoystävää siis?  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Kyllä kai sielä jotain jengiä viel on? Tai jotaki.

Tuli muuten mieleen! Pistäkääpä osallistumisia tuleen jokka aikoo ajaa Levillä. Mielellään ihan noin niinko hetimiten. Jokkissarjassa on viellä tilaa. Ihan hyvin on tulossa jengiä, nyt on jo reilut 30 ilmoittautunut ja monta nimeä puuttuu!

mailiin: levi_sm@lappilainen.com (Hösö kans!)

----------


## Turpomies

Ilmoitusluontoinen asia.

Eli mä olen nyt sitte kans RBC:lainen

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moi!!

Kimmo mie pääsisin sinne leville. 
Elikkä mitä siihen nyt kuulukaan ku miro kerto että levi tarjoaa ruokailupuoltakin?
Ja mites se kämppä?

----------


## HemmoP

homma hallussa. Ei muutaku Leville vaan kaikki  :Hymy: 

Talkoolaisille on täyshuolto, aamun safkat vaan hommaatte itte.

----------


## tv.

Meikäläki on täyshuolto vaikka en tulekkaan talkoilemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ookke siis aamu-pala pittää ite keksiä.?

----------


## tv.

mikropizzaa tai mikrohampurilaisia, jos oikein alat hipoilemaan niin osta suklaamuroja ja maitoa.

----------


## marco1

Suhteellisen järisyttävä päivä tänään, ainakin henkilökohtaisella tasolla.

3,6kg / 50cm äijä saapui tänään.   :Hymy:

----------


## V

Onneksi olkoon!

----------


## Leku

> 3,6kg / 50cm äijä saapui tänään.



Laittoiko se puutarhatonttu matkaltansa edes postikorttia?  :Sekaisin:  

Ei, onnea vaan. Meillä kävi tänään semmonen 9kk vanha juippi heittämässä laattaa oikein kaaressa. Lähetettiin se siltä istumalta kotio. Tietysti sitä ennen se kyllä ehti järsiä tykin komponenttikaapelin puhki niillä kahdella hampaallaan.

Mites sitten kun asiaan päästiin...onko siellä Levillä mitään järkevää xc -kihnutusreittiä/maastoa, jos vaikka hinais ittensä ja muijan sinne, vaikka sillon dh-viikonloppuna. Muija kun tuossa innostui maasturoimaan, tietysti ensin sille piti ostaa Trekin EX7.  :No huh!:  
Onhan se suunnitelma sekin, että jos vaikka juopotteliskin vaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Laittoiko se puutarhatonttu matkaltansa edes postikorttia?



Ei, eikä käyny edes pesulla ennen tuloaan.  




> Ei, onnea vaan. Meillä kävi tänään semmonen 9kk vanha juippi heittämässä laattaa oikein kaaressa. Lähetettiin se siltä istumalta kotio. Tietysti sitä ennen se kyllä ehti järsiä tykin komponenttikaapelin puhki niillä kahdella hampaallaan.
> 
> Mites sitten kun asiaan päästiin...onko siellä Levillä mitään järkevää xc -kihnutusreittiä/maastoa, jos vaikka hinais ittensä ja muijan sinne, vaikka sillon dh-viikonloppuna. Muija kun tuossa innostui maasturoimaan, tietysti ensin sille piti ostaa Trekin EX7.  
> Onhan se suunnitelma sekin, että jos vaikka juopotteliskin vaan.



Voi siellä ajaa mutta ei siellä nyt niin paljoa hyviä polkuja ole kuin luulisi, vaikka tulee varmaan jatkossakin käytyä kun kesäaikaan majoituspaikkoja löytyy melkoisen halvalla. 
Reittejä: 1) Kätkätunturin xc/maratonreitillä ( http://www.tourdelevi.net/images/levik80map.jpg ) on ihan mukavia pätkiä paikoitellen (+karhuja ja hilloja syksymmällä) mutta suota riittää. Tuo meillä asuva nainenkin oppi mitä ne ruskeat viivat kartalla tarkoittaa kun "oikaistiin" Kätkän ja Pyhän välistä (kyllä minä kysyin että oletko varma  :Vink:  ).
2) Tuikun mäessä voi käydä sisäänajamassa levyjen jarrupalat suht vaivattomasti.
3) dh-reitti oli melko lailla ajettavissa ennenkuin siihen tuli hyppyreitä..
Ylläksellä pitäisi olla enempi kangasmaastoa, en ole siellä kesällä käynyt joten ei varmistusta.

----------


## Teemu N

Oon lupautunu Leville talkoisiin ja ajattelin ottaa fillarin mukaan ja kääydä kihnuuttamassa mys niitä äksceempiä reittejä kun Kimmo vaan vapauttaa tehtävistä kisoissa...  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Onnee vaan Marzo! Nyt jätkä on ihan simona meitä muita vanhempi  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja sitäpaitsi, ota pikkujätkä messiin ja tuu Leville. Opetat kato heti raavasta työntekoa  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Onnea Marco1! Nyt sulla loppuivat leppoisat pyöräilylenkit tyystin. Sun täytynee hankkia XC-peräkärry, jonka leppoisan vaikutuksen tulet huomaamaan erityisesti ylämäissä. Välillä kuuluupi takaa karmea rääkäisy, joka tulee tulkita niin, että vauhtia on aivan liian vähän. Kunnon kirittäjä sulla! Onnittelut myös mammalle!

 :Hymy:

----------


## Turpomies

Onneksi Olkoon. Ei Meitä tässä maassa ole vielä liikaa  :Hymy: 

Itse olen ajellut ainakin sielä kätkan takamaastossa ja kyllä sielä ny pari päivää saa kulumaan äxseellä. Tosin menen aika rauhallista vauhtia. Ylläs on vain 45 minuutin päässä, että sinnehän puhaltaa autolla kivasti. Ylläksellä vaan on aika kuollutta näin kesäaikaan että ottakaa kaikki tarvittava leviltä mukaan.

DEEHOO. kävin ajaan tänään. Menee aika kivasti hypyistä kun ei tee Kuollutta merimiesta(Dead sailoR). Ei se pahasti heitä se hissin alla oleva mun mielestä. Siihen pitää polkeakin ku se edellinen kurvi syö vauhdit.

ylempänä olevista vaihtoehdoista olen menny vaan pienemmästä ja se ainakin tuntuu hyvältä. Siihenki saa mennä aika lujaa eikä mene yli. isommasta en ole uskaltanut koittaa, koska se näytti niin pelottavalta. 8 tuumaa varmaan olis pelastanut ja mun vauhdeilla ei varmaan olis päässy edes alastuloon, mutta ku on nyt ajanut niin vähän vasta.

Roadgapia en ole uskaltanut. Huomenna varmaan saadaan maata lisää alastuloon. ja tehdään ne puut siihen koko matkalle. Sitten kokeilemaan.

----------


## Hösö

iso kasi markolle ja vaimokkeelle!  :Hymy: 

kai o jo stinky juniori, minimopo,autorata ja muut vermeet tallissa oottamassa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jep jep, ei kai tässä juuri muuta voi sanoa (kiitos onnitteluista).
Leluja ei ole vielä ostettu mutta ei meillä ole kyllä pattereitakaan joiden taakse niitä voisi piilottaa. Sairaalassa saa pitää liian pientä pipoakin ihan ilmaiseksi.

Sen verran viilaan pilkkua että eikös vaimokkeeksi puhutella niitä tapauksia jotka ei oo vielä varmoja... 11 vuoden seurustelun (joista kohta 6v naimisissa) jälkeen ei liene enää epäilyksiä.   :No huh!:  

Huomenna vois yrittää lenkillekin, maantiekone on ajokunnossa.

----------


## HemmoP

Eiköhän olla jo menossa! Varattiin pjoen kanssa menolippu tonne http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14053

----------


## HemmoP

> Roadgapia en ole uskaltanut. Huomenna varmaan saadaan maata lisää alastuloon. ja tehdään ne puut siihen koko matkalle. Sitten kokeilemaan.



Hyvähyvä, tehkäähän sitten noin niinko laadukasta jäläkiä  :Hymy:  Se alastulo voi sitten olla pidempi, eli loivempi. Mutta kuitenni silleen notta se pöytäosa jatkuis abt metrillä.

----------


## Miqu

EDIT- uudet suunnitelmat -EDIT

vaan Levillä nähdään

----------


## HemmoP

Miqu, tsekkaas yksityisviestit.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onneksi olkoon Markon perheelle!  :Hymy:  Siittä se lähtee, enää yheksän puuttuu kymmenestä!

Opetahan heti keulimaan se poika, se on vanhempana vaikia oppia.

Millon aattelit kertoa sille tytöistä??

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moiii!!

Mulla ois yks kaveri joka voi ehkä tulla kolmanneksi pilli-mieheksi.
oisko sielä vielä tilaa.

----------


## HemmoP

Löytyy tilaa, kattelemma ens viikolla sitten kuvioita lähemmin.

Tänään alkais lomat, vitun mahtavaa kun on kippeenä! Jesh, ei muutako Rukalle rommia juomaan että paranis edes hieman  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Onneksi olkoon Markon perheelle!  Siittä se lähtee, enää yheksän puuttuu kymmenestä!



Nou, luotan että se on joku muu joka saa hoitaa tilastot kuntoon. Ehkäpä jopa joku henkilö tässä voorumilla.





> Opetahan heti keulimaan se poika, se on vanhempana vaikia oppia.



 En osaa itsekkään mutta eiköhän tuo opi jos näkee mallisuorituksia DVD:ltä riittävän nuorena.





> Millon aattelit kertoa sille tytöistä??



Taitaa olla oppinut jotakin ihan itte, toiselta tädiltä saa tissiä ja joku toinen pistää kantapäähän tai persuksiin neulalla. Tätähän se on sitten vanhempanakin...
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Haha, alahan hommaamaan niitä deeveedeitä.  :Vink: 

Tuli maps.googleen viikko sitten päivitykset, nyt näkkyy Suomiki hyvin!

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=60.18...9927&t=k&hl=en

Mie olen tuolla puolikaaren muotosessa rakennuksessa just nyt.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Siistiä, kato taivaalle, näkkyykö mun sormia litistämässä sitä naapurirakennusta?

enää 1:30

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Narfiikki kutsuu taas! Nyt se on varmaa.  :Hymy: 

Kimmo, meitsin pyörä on Rollon autotallissa. Unehtu lomilta... Jos satut oleen siellä main lähiaikoina, niin kaappaa se lähtiessä Ouluun. Vai hä?

----------


## PeeTee

Me lähetään pusban kans kans narvikkiin...Sais vielä majotuksen järkättyä nii a'vot

----------


## marco1

No ni, poitsu ja hani kotona. 
Nyt mulla on syy ajamattomuuteen vaikka iskarikin tuli takaisin.   :Kieli pitkällä:   Väittivät että iskari on OK pelkällä ilmasäiliön tiivisteiden vaihdolla mutta fidud on. Ei kai se auta kuin ajaa se tuusan nuuskaksi ja hommata uusi. Mutta minkäs laitat, kaikki on paskoja. DT:n iskaria en oo vielä nähnyt kellään ajossa (paitsi Gardan messuilla) joten semmoinen olis varmaan hyvä.

----------


## HemmoP

asiallista Make. Meitsi koittaa duunata, voi olla etten saa sitä fillaria mukaan :S Täytyy koettaa soheltaa jonkun rahtarin kyydillä se.

Ollaan Hullussa Porossa oluella. 12h lapion varressa pistää olutsuonen tykyttämään  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Huomenna taas mönkkärillä pitkin tunturia ja illasta sit ehkä pari olutta  :Leveä hymy: 

Lepposaa elämää, en taho takasin. Taian jäähä tänne poromieheksi ja tapajuopoksi.

----------


## Hösö

noni, meikä on kotona, tai siis kauppisilla helsingissä...tänään saan omaan uuteen hipokämppään avaimet ja pitäs kone kantaa sisään...samoin pyörä ja vaatteet...muuta mulla ei sitten enää ookkaan...

mietelauseita:

-kämppään kai pitäs sähköt hankkia?
-ja kattoon jonkunlainen lamppu?
-intterveppiki pitäs tilata?
-osoitteenmuutos?
-kalusteita? no on mulla patja lattialle ja se tietokone  :Leveä hymy: 

muutonammattilaiset, mekavinkit kehiin  :Leveä hymy: 


***** taa suomi on ihana paikka! kanada on ihan jees, mutta ku sai aamupalaksi RUISLEIPÄÄ ja KAURAPUUROA ni onko millään muulla enää väliä?

----------


## Turpomies

...kaikki meni, isun perintöa myören...

Kyllä se niin on ettei sitä Suomen ihanuutta tajua ennenkuin on muualla hieman katsellut. Kurjuuden tajuaa ihan paikanpäälläkin.

Mutta tervetuloa Hösö takaisin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tervetuloa takaisin meidän sisäänpäinkääntyneiden ja jurojen (= IHANIEN) rautakankisuomalaisten tyyssijaan, Suomeen! On se taas niin ihana maksaa kahavista kaks euroa, bussista kolome ja kaljasta viis. Ihanaa.  :Hymy:  Paitsi että, tais se Kanadaki olla kallis maa, ku meni kaikki rahat. Paska paikka!

Ja mikä parasta, meiltä saa ruisleipää!1  :Hymy:  Palkat on jopa euroopan kymmeneksi parhaimmat, mutta hinnat on sentään ihan HUIPPUA. Vuoriakaan ei onneks oo, sillä silloinhan meillä ois jo ihan liian ihanaa.

----------


## Teemu N

Hösö on tullu takas, ai mistä sen huomaa.
Palstalla alkaa taas tapahtua. Aika hiljasta ollu ku Kimmoki on Levillä...
Ehkä nyt lähtee taas Rollo palstan postaukset nousuun  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Mikähän päivä tänään on ja onko mulla tosiaan melkein viisi viikkoa lomaa jäljella? Ei oikein ajantajua, puutarhatontun näköinen ja kokoinen heppu osaa näköjään röhkiä ja narista unissaankin sen verran että pitää tulevan moponostajan hereillä.

No joo, kauppaan ja josko pyörän päällekin pääsisi, kuumuus meinaa ahistaa.

Vaahterasiirappimiehelle:
http://www.nettinappi.fi/asuminen/mu...istilista.html

----------


## illu_L

Ei kellään sattuis olemaan ylimäärästä runkoa myytävänä? -kevyt, kestävä,
halpa, käyttämätön, niin ja sairaan siisti... siis xc-runkoa. Vois ehkä
vähitellen kokeilla tuota maastomapyöräilyäki.

Marko-isillekkään ei uskalla soittaa, kumminki pikku-jantteri herää tai sillä
on just hirveä paskaralli kesken. Siis ilmottele marko sitten ko oot tilaamassa
uutta rojua mie voisin ostaa jonkun rungon.

Niin ja nyt voisin kaivata mega-vinkkejä hienoista rungoista joita saa
Rovaniemelle asti. Alle 1000 euroa!

----------


## marco1

Saa mulle soittaa, varikkopysäkki sujuu jo kohtuullisen ripeästi vaikka ykköskuskilla onkin joskus eriäviä mielipiteitä.

Tilasin just tuolta (http://www.cyclecomponents.se/) kengät mutta en muistanut kysellä muita tilauksen tarvitsijoita. Sinne voi kyllä maksaa suoraan Nordean tilisiirrolla (luottomaksu ei onnistunutkaan) jos tahtoo ostaa jotain. 
Näkyy olevan Airbornen titskuraamia ja Salsan (painavahkoa) teräs- ja (kevyttää) scandiumraamia. Varsinkin tuo Salsan Juan Solo vaikuttaa kätevältä, sinkula ja vaihderaami samassa.
Jaa joo ja Foxcompissa on ainakin sivujen mukaan Turner Burner -täysjoustoraami ilmaiskarilla tarjouksessa 1190e. Ei paha hinta.
Ja bestbrakesilla on jotain Meridoita tarjouksessa....

S-kokoista (16") Kleiniä saat lainata kun tuot oman satulan..

----------


## Aku

Heipähei! Ompa taas rankka päivä takana! 12h lapiontia tuntuu olevan se riittävä päiväkiintiö.

Ainiin, nyt ollaan Hulluporossa parilla oluella. Tää alkaa maistuun ihan elämältä  :Hymy: 

Tervetuloa hösö kotio. Kyllähän se nyt on selevä, että se perselandia kehän sisällä Kanadan voittaa 100-0  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

vituttais muaki.

kippis

-Hemmo

----------


## The Golden boy

12 h lapin varressa? Nojailetko siihen vai onko siinä kettinkivarsi? Jätkä herräilee joskus 12 pintaan päivällä ja on jo oluella illalla, mistä sää sen 12 h repäset?

----------


## Teemu N

Milloin sitä mennään museo mopoja ulkoiluttamaan?
On liian lämpimät kelit ajaa millään muulla laitteella.
No beachi kentälle pelaa ja beibejä kattelemaan, eli nauttimaan ennen kuin joutuu Kimmon käskytettäväksi Leville.  :Vink:

----------


## Teemu N

Soitta heti mulle...
Perhana ku sinua on vaikia saaha kiinni...

----------


## Hösö

hah, mikäs täällä on omassa ekassa kodissa ollessa.

netti toimii ja patjaki löytyy lattialta...perse, tuli just mielee et pitäs jonkinlainen lamppu hankkia  :Leveä hymy: 

oha tuo lähisittari vielä tunnin auki, jos jonku näpsäkän soihdun tuonne kattoon ripustas.


ainiin, ostin uuden pyörän. olen nykyään maantiemiehiä  :Vink:  tourissa tavataan  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

TEEEEMU!! KOITIN JO SAATANA SOITTAA SULLE KRIJLOONA KERTAA!!!!11

Soitin kyl Iirolle, kysele siltä ja soitahuta sitte vielä mulle jos tullee onkelmia.  :Hymy: 

Jos en vastaa, mut löytää varmasti rinteen jostain kiven välistä.

----------


## The Golden boy

Voishan tuota nääs ens viikolla nääs lähtee nääs mopoja nääs ulkoiluttaan. Nääs! Viikonloppu menneepi lohensouvusa, mutta maanantaina ollaan taas maisemissa. Kato priva.

----------


## tv.

3 tuntia.....

----------


## tv.

Hauskaa oli, kiitokset pääorganisaattori Kimmolle ja muille touhuajille.

----------


## Turpomies

Mahtavaa!! UPEETA MAHTAVAA.

Mieli tekis, mutta en kuuluta mun sijoitusta enää.

Olipa kiva viikko vaikka olinki ihan norpasti töissä. no kerkes sentää ajaan pari laskuu aina illalla. Olipa kiva ku oli porukkaa täällä Lapissakin välillä ettei tarvi aina mennä etelämmäs niitä ihmisiä ettiin.

No niin uutta osaa on siis 888+rissekruunut, holzf. stemmi, Blackspire ds-1 ohjuri. Harmittaa ku se yksi palikka vaan on hukassa. Toivottavasti löytyy. Hösö Kerro keulastas? onko smootti lanssi? Färmi huomautti mulle ku ei ollu headlockkia, että "aika hyvin kiinni toi sin ohjainkannatin"...

KIMMO! Maaliman suurin kiitos sulle, että jaksoit hoitaa homman kotiin! Sulle olis kuulunut shampanjapullo, että oosit saanu ruiskutella sitä palkintojenjaossa! Olkoon jousto smoottia ja treilit tuoreita ajoissasi  :Leveä hymy: 

Harri mites se kylki? menikö pakettiin?

----------


## Turpomies

Ilman TUNED BY HEMMOP keulaa en varmaan oosi pärjänny. Ja Jannelle joka jaksoi värkätä sitä ketjuohjuria. Ja katsoa kuinka olin huuli pyöreänä.

ja kaikille muille Insinööreille jotka halusivat Päteä!  :Leveä hymy:  Opin taas paljon uutta.

----------


## Hösö

lanssi smuuti? vitut! iha paska se on!  :Vihainen: 

mut hey, son ***** mailmanparas...



ihampa sama...polokupyörän keula se on...saimpa ainaki hyvät hillot jos en muuta...ja tuskin tuo on keulasta kiinni et kuin hyvin tai huonosti mulla ryöstää mettään...

----------


## P-Joe

Joo, 

Oli hyvät Ass M kisat, vaikka ite tulikin ajettua hitaasti kuin vanhat akat. Kiitoksia kimmolle & pojille & tytöille. 

Suurin ongelma oli kiinnostuksen puute. En muista koska on kiinnostanu niin vähän lähteä ajamaan kisalaskua. Gondoolissakin oli niin kuumaa ja tukalaa, että meinas laatta lentää joka kerta kun meni ylös. 

Eikaissiinä. Narviikkia odotellessa.

----------


## HemmoP

olipa viikko. Oon unohtanut kaiken, missä asun, mitä täälä teen ja miksi. Kunnon loma!

Gärmä selvisi pienillä muistin menetyksillä ja Harrikin kertoi että pystyy olemaan melkein ilman rautakankea perseessä. Toivotaan ettei mitään isompaa, vaan muutamia naarmuja.

Tänksit tosiaan Petelle ja Akulle ko olitta kaverina varsinkin lauantaina! Kaikki meni ihan putkeen, hyvä meininki  :Hymy:  Kuin myös Miqulle siitä alkuviikon hengailusta! Ois saanu hivenen tehhä yksin jos ei ois jätkiä ollu messissä!!

Toivottavasti Hullu Poro ei mee nyt konkkaan ko me ei enää olla tuola  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Narvikkiin lähtijöille; meille on nyt varattu huone Spor1:stä. Sellanen 7hengen huone vissiinki. Hinta oli 160kr/per naama per yö, hintaan ei sisälly vuodevatteet.
Et sellasta levillä oli siistiä ja kuvia tulee ku saan konvertoitua net tässä

----------


## Hösö

spor1 on ihan paras mesta! mehä katos olimma viimevuonna siellä  :Hymy:  juurikin samaisessa 7hengen luukussa...

huh sitä miehentuoksua loppuvkosta  :Leveä hymy: 


noniin, ensvkonloppuna ois vissiin kai hyvinkää? en tiä jos sitä kävis pyörähtään siellä sit?


kämppäkin alkaa muotoutua  :Hymy:  ari lupas vania lainaan niin saadaan sohva ja ruokapöytä tänne jossain välissä. sänky vaan pitäs ostaa vielä, ja se pyykkikone.

----------


## HemmoP

Donii, Torelta tuli mailia. 

There will be no Fee!  And the lift passes will be redused as well.

Jotenka no problemo  :Hymy:  Ja se roadtrippi on ilmeisesti Efjordin silokalliotrippi. Sweet! (250nok)

Kohta vois lähtiä osteleen matkaevästä. Pari olutta ja silleen  :Hymy:

----------


## pyynö

tre.
juu olen ihan ok. 11 ja 12 kylkiluu tuolta takaa oikealta puolelta murtunut/poikki ja 5 mm ilmarinta. pystyy olemaan ihan normaalisti, kumartalu ja sängystä nouseminen on ongelmallista. 
ps: saatiin lopultakin netti känpille, "tilattu" toukokuun lopulla -go Sonera!

----------


## Miqu

> Donii, Torelta tuli mailia. 
> 
> There will be no Fee!  And the lift passes will be redused as well.
> 
> Jotenka no problemo  Ja se roadtrippi on ilmeisesti Efjordin silokalliotrippi. Sweet! (250nok)
> 
> Kohta vois lähtiä osteleen matkaevästä. Pari olutta ja silleen



Voi hittolainen, kyllä kateeksi käy. Joskos sitä itsekin ensi vuonna pääsis Narvikin suuntaan.

----------


## Hösö

avy o iha vitu pro!

arska kaato toisesta putkesta ölijyt pihalle ja korkki takasi kii  :Hymy: 

keveni nätisti ja toimaa iha hyvi...paskat se mittää voiteluja kaipaa..

----------


## Hösö

noni, täsä o teille työssäkäyville jottain tekemistä konttoriin...  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.cbc.ca/kids/games/bmxpark/

----------


## Teemu N

Juu töissä on pelattu jo...
mulla 387350 ja kaverilla 423742.
Ei muuta.

----------


## Hösö

ei *****!

nyt menee hermot!


myydään 2vkoa käytetty tietokone...parsaa mitä rahnalla saa..tai no ei tää mikän parsa oo...ennemmin eläin...susi!


*****!  :Vihainen: 


soitin ilmaseen helpdeskiin mikä makso paikallispuhelun+jotain muuta päälle ja kaveri vaan sano et asenna vintoosa uusiksi...mullahan kiinnostaa asentaa tähä ***** yhtään mitään!  :Vihainen:

----------


## The Golden boy

Voi harmi, minkälainen kohtalo sulla onkaan. Pääsethän sie kuitenkin ees töissä irssaileen ja oleen näkysällä? 

Pitäiskö meijän pojat hankkia Hösölle jokin hipokannettava, jossa ois automaattisesti päivittyvät kaikki sellaset toosat ja wintowsit? Ei menis Hösön ridiculously valuable laiffista turhaan minuutteja hukkaan, vaan kaikki aika olisi käytettävissä hipovermeiden tutkailuun, hankintaan ja poustailuun...


Kannettavassa olisi telakka-asema Mars-patukalle

----------


## PeeTee

Nyt ois niitä kuvatuksia Rukalta ja Leviltä. Olkaa hyvä

http://offroad.sevennet.net/Ruka

http://offroad.sevennet.net/LeviSM

Hiukan on hailakoita ku joutuu tällä rikkinäisellä näytöllä säätään värit.

----------


## The Golden boy

Olipa nättejä kuvia!

----------


## marco1

Hyvejä kuveja taas.

Äksee -kisat sunnuntaina, täytynee lähteä paikan päälle kattelemaan, täytyy olla mukavaa nauttia munkkikahveja ja katsoa kun isot pojat lähtee 7:lle kierrokselle kohti Toton huippua.
Junnujen reitti oli mukava, onnistuisinkohan pääsemään mukaan M12 -sarjaan?

Iirolla on muuten aika paljon aamuja jäljellä?

----------


## The Golden boy

Hehee! Väärennetään sulle paperit, niin päästään kannustamaan sua. Selitetään vain, että pienestä asti ollu noin kolmekymmentä vuotta vanhemman näköinen ja 15 kertaa suurempi kuin muut ikäryhmän poikoset.

----------


## HemmoP

Iirolla on varmaan kivvaa sielä armeniassa. Kuulemmä sääskiä on nyt niin vitusti ettei ees poromiehet lähe mettään  :Leveä hymy:  Heleppoa. Marcon aikana intissä oli varmaan nasset kokoajan päässä ku sääskiä oli niin paljon että ois tukehtunu hengittäessä?



Se ois ennää sitten muutama hassu päivä ja Noriaan lähtö. Ei vois ennää paremmin mennä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

pete! hyviä kuvia jälleen...


jos tonne team örtteenille kattelleen rossimopoja  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Meinasitkos hankkia sen nopon vihdoin? Iskäpapalla kiikarissa vuoden 1947 H-D WL, 750 kuutiota. Lähiviikkoina seleviää pääseekös taas kääntelehtimään enklannia.

----------


## HemmoP

hösö, nää oot hellsingisä ekkä missään vitun sonkajärvellä. Mitä sielä rossimopolla tekee  :Leveä hymy: 


osta joku hd 16litran pannulla ja sivuvaunulla. Sitten kasvatat kolme partajouhta ja puet prospectiliivit päälle. Saat takuulla kavereita ja rizpectiä!

----------


## The Golden boy

Hösmä varmaan ajelee rossia Henrik Borgströmin -puistossa Santahaminaan johtavan tien varressa. Hösöllä ei ole päässään kypärää, vaan Marimekon "Unikko"- huivi. Takapaksilla on hieno pajukori, jossa Stockan herkusta haettuja marinoituja herneitä, papuja ja valkosipuleita. 

Vasemmassa kädessä on kultainen sormus, Tillanderilta tietenkin.

Hösö puhuu hienostuneesti ruotsalaisia sanoja viljellen ja käyttää alushousuja. Kaikki rossatessa roiskunut rapa puhdistetaan Suk Me Long -hieromalaitoksessa painepesurilla ja sen jälkeen rasvataan kärsineet alueet Kanebon omenauute-emulsiolla.

Ilta päättyy omaan luxus-penthouseen irssikallerian ja oluen sekoittamaan maailmaan.

----------


## Hösö

> ja käyttää alushousuja.



 :No huh!: 

elä nyt pelottele!

----------


## marco1

> Marcon aikana intissä oli varmaan nasset kokoajan päässä ku sääskiä oli niin paljon että ois tukehtunu hengittäessä?



En kyllä muista sääskiä olleen erityisen paljon, se oli kyllä sitä aikaa että Agent Orangella hävitettiin lumetkin jos kevät meinas mennä pitkäksi.

Perjantai, ei tullut hipopartsit mutta sentään lääkärit pisteli silmään neuloilla. Puoli voittoa sentään...

----------


## Hösö

lekendaastako?

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=30170

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=30169

tuokin reissu oli niin letkiä et ei mitään tolokkua...


http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=35143

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=35139

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=35142

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=35141

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=30158

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=40315

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=40309


 :Hymy: 


onkohan suomen ainoa pinkbiken photo of day?

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=56774

----------


## HemmoP

Pitäskhän syksyllä ottaa joku läskipellereitten xc-retki tuonne lekendaarisille treileille =D Täytys varmaan ottaa huoltoauto, petellä menee polvet poikki, multa loppuu kunto 2km jälkeen ja hösöllä hajoaa pyörä napapiirin nesteelle. 

Täytyy kyllä tosa elo-syyskuulla roudata kona rolloon ja kävässä pyöriin muutama lenkki läpi. Hösö, hommaappa sillon joskus ittes kans tonne? Ja make kans? Kävässää heittään perungan lenkki ja vaikka santavaara expedition siihen perään. Makkuria ja limonaadia mukkaan =)




Ja ennää 3 päivää jälellä ja Noriaan! Sweet mf!




ei malttas kovin odottaa......

----------


## Hösö

blah, meikä varmaan syys-lokakuulla tuun rolloon ehkä mahollisesti pyörähtään...kai?


tässä ois nyt pari kuvaa reissusta...tää levellssien ja kontrastien säätö on vitusta ku sulla o 574kuvaa naaman eessä..









lisää tulee tänne kuhan jaksan säätää->> http://offroad.sevennet.net/album226

----------


## Hösö

kimmo, tiäkkö mitä teet talaven aikana rätkälle?  :Leveä hymy:  mulla ois sulle ihan vitun hyvä ehotus! koitas tommosta välissä -> http://gprime.net/video.php/gixxerkart

----------


## HemmoP

joo, vois testata sitäkin. 

Perkule kö haluttais joku taisteluhävittäjälentsikka tai helikopteri. Mitenkhän sellaseen sais. Timo vois salakuljettaa yhen hornetin sieltä mäeltä meitsille ouluun. Lomalaukussa osa kerrallaan. Ois siisti, ei menis kauaa siirtymillä.

----------


## Hösö

mie tiiän ainaki mistä saisit taisteluhelikopterin halvalla...ne ois vaan pientä laittoa vaille  :Vink: 

http://www.digipaul.com/album/displa...bum=38&pos=123

----------


## HemmoP

no ssaatana, rupiammapa hiomaan kauppoja. Pistä numeroa meitsille niin soittelen

----------


## Hösö

> No niin, nyt olisi sitten ei-niin-pitkän-vedon paikka, kestääkö Dare paremmin kuin:
> a: Tuntsa
> b: Supa8
> c: DHi
> d: vähemmän kuin mikään noista?
> 
>    [img]tongue.gif[/img]




noh, kellä on vastaus tiedossa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> noh, kellä on vastaus tiedossa?



Kerro, minen tiiä? Odottelen tässä itsekin varaiskaria ja uusia kenkiä saapuvaksi.

Sierijärven ladulta on merkitty reitti lähteväksi Koskenkylään, en tiiä tuliko eksyttyä mutta kanneltiin eilen pyöriä pari kilometria pitkin jänkää. Se on sitä vauhdin hurmaa...

On muuten prkl kuuma, meinaa hyytyä maantiellekin lämpöhalavaukseen.

----------


## HemmoP

no eikös se sen pual vuotta kestäny?

Laskin tossa päiviä, son pojjaat yks!! Siis *yks*!!! Siittä ei saa ees kasaa vaikka miten yrittäis! Saatana, hienoa, luvannu vielä aurinkoakin..ois aika outoa ajaa jos ei oo se tuttu ja turvallinen "norja-keli"..

Vois tännää käyä ostaan evästä alakosta.

Asia nroo2. Jetta on sitten entinen, se ei tännään tahtonu yhteistyöhön . Taian hauata sen takapihalle ja ostaa uuden samanlaisen tilalle..on sen kanssa ollut niiiin mukavia muistoja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Bak från Sviiden! Sviiden is jättebra!

Matka alkoi Krevassi-Timon kanssa Helsingistä, josta lähdimme vastamaalatulla autolla kohti Kirunaa. Oulussa putosi etuvilkku johdon varaan ja maalipinta meni paskaksi. Menimme telttaan nukkumaan ja juomaan kaljaa.

Seuraavana päivänä Kirunassa näytti kaikki olevan hyvin, joten emme jääneet paikalle, vaan näimme hirven ja ajoimme Nikkaluoktaan. Hirvi poistui paikalta vähin äänin ja niinpä mekin lähdimme tarpomaan kohti Kebnekaisea rinkat selässä.

Maanantaina tamppasimme rendez-vous platzille Tarfalaan 17.00, tyypillisesti sekunnilleen aikataulussa. Tapasimme jäätikkökurssin muut oppilaat (tulivat helikopterilla) ja kolme opasta. Korjasimme neljän hengen kupolimme jessellä ja laitoimme sen pystyyn paikalle, jossa on tehty Ruotsin tuuliennätys, 81 m/s. Koska tajusimme, että telttä ei tulisi kestämään kahta tuntia pidempään tuulessa, menimme telttaan vetämään viinaa.

Tiistaina menimme jäätikölle ja opettelimme kävelemään jäärautojen kanssa. Illempänä tehtiin self-rescue -harjoituksia liukumalla pää edellä 45-asteisia rinteitä alas. Minulla ei ollut gore-housuja, joten kastuin aina välittömästi. Kädessäni olivat tyttöystäväni äidiltä saadut pilkkihanskat, ja ne hajosivat. Korjasin ne jessellä. Kiipeilyreppuni oli liian pieni ja hajosi, joten jouduin kiipeämään putkirinkan kanssa. Säärystimeni eivät pitäneet vettä ja toinen niistä hajosi. Kamojen osalta noudatin siis vankkaa stupidos-linjaa, kun kannoin selässäni kolme kertaa muiden reppuja isompaa savottaani ja kieputin jesseä hanskojen ympärille tuulessa. 

Keskiviikkona alkoi sitten 2,5 vuorokauden sadekausi, eikä kuivia vaatteita enää ollut perjantai-aamuna jäljellä. Torstaina treenailtiin köysistössä liikkumista ja railosta pelastusta. Krevassi-Timo teki selkeän ennätyksen railossa olemisessa, sillä Timon pelastusharjoitustiimin Jussi oli rohkea ja nopea kaveri, jos istui lämpimässä kaakaomuki kädessä. Torstai-iltana käytiin siirtämässä rekka-auton kokoinen silta jäisen Tarfala-joen yli, ja koska olin yksi pitkistä pojista, minä sain kahlata kasseihin asti. Palkkioksi pääsimme forskning stationille saunaan ja meille näytettiin dioja.

Perjantaina pääsin johtamaan köysitiimimme ylös glaciääriä. Laittelin jääruuveja ja koitin valita mahdollisimman "kivan" linjan. Krevassi-Timo tuli viimeisenä ,ja tasamaan miehenä ryömi puolen metrin levyistä harjannetta menemään kilpikonnana. Lopulta päädyttiin metrin levyiseen jäätunneliin, johon mahtui vaivoin ryömimään, kun otti repun selässä. Intissä Timo oli laitettu menemään aina teidän ali - ei koskaan yli. Tunneleilla oli siis Timon sydämessä erityinen paikka. Puolentoista tunnin kuluttua viimeisenä tullut Timo oli viettänyt tunnelissa ennätysajan ja pudonnut kerran railoon ja jäänyt jumiin lumeen kaulaa myöten.

Lauantaina vedettiin pari jääkiipeilyharjoitusta ja minä putosin viiden metrin matkan railoon harjoituksissa. Köysitiimi laski minut vielä toiset viisi metriä, josta sitten vinssasivat ylös. Kaikki kamppeet olivat 100 % märkiä n. 30 min puuhastelun jälkeen. Illalla muu porukka lensi Nikkaan helikopterilla, mutta minä, Timo ja Arttu kävelimme pois aamuyöstä. Kun muut olivat menneet, me paistellimme oppailta saamamme poronkäristyksen. Kyllä kannatti valita kävely!

Kirunassa vedettiin karvakorvapizzat ennen kun pöräytettiin Seinäjoen kautta Helsinkiin. Pöytäämme huojui ovesta känninen ördääjä, joka aikoi vetää meitä kaikkia turpaan. Kuten arvata saattaa, mies osoittautui suomalaiseksi.

Söimme Seinäjoella palan kalakukkoa ja nukuimme tunnin, minkä jälkeen jatkoimme Saloon ja sieltä Espooseen. Eilisen päivän käytin univelkojen korvaamiseen, sillä viikon aikan tuli nukuttua ehkä vajaat 40 h.

Huomenna vissiin sitten Narviikkiin.

----------


## HemmoP

Tervetuloa takaisin Marcus. Nauti nyt täysin rinnauksin siitä Espoon antimesta ja valmistaudu henkisesti toiseen ikävääkin ikävämpään vuoristoreissuun. Kuulostaa aika paskalta laiffilta, vuoria ja aurinkoa ja merta ja viinaa ja kaliaa ja pyöriä ja mutavelliä ja norialaisia pissiksiä.

Monelta nää oot täälä ja millä ees tuut? Liftaamalla vai suunnistamalla jalkasten?

----------


## HemmoP

aamukahavit tuola, torstaina kloo 10?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joku lentokone se oli, aikaa en muista. Oiskohan se ollut joskus n. kello 18.00 Uulussa Huomenna? Tarkistelen asian tänään.

Hei, onko muuten kellään varajarrua mulle taakse? :/ Tai letkua ja ilmaussetti?? Yritän käydä tään ostaan ainakin uudet palat, jos ehin. Mulla todennäkösesti hajoaa letku sillä reissulla, joten tilanne on jokseenkin fittumainen.

Saas nähä, onko Tore saanut hommattua luvat Rallarvegenille. Jeffi taitaa nykyään asua Hammerfestissä (vai missäköhän se oli), joten mahtaakohan tuo ilmestyä ollenkaan paikalle?

----------


## HemmoP

Vissiin mennään lick rokille. Torelle pistin tosa viestiä notta mitä ovat suunnitelleet ja niin edelleen. Jeffi on lomat kanadalassa, joten ei harmiksi tuu tonne pällisteleen muodikkaissa vokseissa  :Irvistys:  

anyhow, mie otan uskollisen avidin vaikka messiin jos sulta laukiaa se jarrutusanlaageni. Osta jarruvaijeria ja kuorta tarpeeksi messiing?

meille muuten tuli vitun makia ukkonen! Vettä tuli niin paljon että merenelävät ui tossa ikkunassa! Aika siistejä merihevoisia!

http://salamatutka.pponetti.com/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ookke, ota vaan.  :Hymy:  Tänks. Mie kyselen pálasia siihen.

Tokihan me likrokille mennään, mutta miten käy Snus Riden kanssa? Ei varmaan oo purilaisia tarjolla tänä vuonna, ku homma käy niin pieneksi.

EDIT: Ota jaffukaffakin kanssa, jos on!

----------


## HemmoP

homma hanskassa, eikä ees pahasti hukassa  :Hymy:  Kohta mennään  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jahas, low-budget-and-even-less-brains-racing -tiimi lähtee taas Norijaan. Hyvvää reissua äijille, jätä kimmo lapioiminen nyt vähäksi aikaa muille.
 :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

20 tuntia!!!

----------


## Hösö

jeah! hyvät reissut vaan pojille ja vetäkää sit isosti! 

JT:lle ja muille tutuille isosti terkkuja!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

noku ei JT:kään tuu  :Irvistys:  Saa nähhä ollaanko keskenään lapioimassa sielä  :Leveä hymy: 
Luxus, ennää 8h ja ollaan menossa  :Hymy: 

Ainiin, päivän dilemma.

Jos auto on paskana ja sataa ihan homona vettä ja ainoa kulkuneuvo on lokasuojaton pyörä, kastuuko ihminen?

vitun homot

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vastaus on: ei kastu, sillä ihminen laittaa itsensä ja sateen väliin kumia. Menikö ihan fakin nappiin?  :Hymy: 

Säätiedotukset Narvikiin näyttävät hyvältä!! Veikkaan kyllä mieki, että tulee aika karvalakkivestarit tänä vuonna, mutta eihän se paikkaa huononna. On vaan vähemmän tavaraa arvonnassa.

Harmi kun joutuu lähteen taas Espoosta.  :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

Vastaus riippuu seuraavista seikoista:

1. Kenen auto on paskana, oma vai jonkun muun?
2. Missä sataa vettä ja miten sitä voi sataa homona?
3. Kenen se lokasuojaton pyörä on, oma vai jonkun muun?
4. Pitääkö mennä pyörällä töihin?
5. Asuuko töissä tai tekeekö töitä kotona?
6. Pitääkö lokasuojattomalla polkupyörällä ajaa sateessa?
7. Miten lokasuojaton polkupyörä voi olla ainoa ajoneuvo?
8. Ovatko kaikki muut ajoneuvot yhtäkkiä hävinneet jonnekin?

....ite oot!1

----------


## The Golden boy

Oot vilkkaassa liikekeskuksessa. Näet pommin nurkassa ja samalla puhelimesi soi. Sinulle sanotaan, että jos kerrot pommista, perheesi surmataan. Liikekeskuksessa kuolee tuhansia ihmisiä, jos pommi laukeaa. 

Toi on dilemma.

----------


## HemmoP

vitut, persiilleen meni molemmat arvaukset.

Onneksi mulla on kuoritakki vm37 joka piti silloin ekalla uk-puiston reissulla vettä tosi hyvin. Nyt voi puhua ehkä siitä takista enää, kuoresta ei oo ku reikiä jäljellä.

Kumi puuttui välistä, kuinkas muuten


tuli tossa mieleen, katselin taas vaihteeksi nuita Saun asuntomarkkinoita. Ois ihka oma puolen hehtaarin metsä myynnissä!
http://www.dime.net/dime/c/asunnot/p...std.key=150642

"tee tarjous" ,kerätäänkö kolehti ja tehdään joku 3000e tarjous tosta  :Leveä hymy: 

[dilemma]aika iso keskus, tai ainaki pommi jos tappaa tuhansia ihmisiä. Esiintyiskö sielä Antti Tuisku?[/dilemma]

----------


## HemmoP

nyt ois pojat saumaa uraputkeen! Hösö, perusta joku eräbaari!?
http://www.dime.net/dime/c/asunnot/p...std.key=139176

Tuo on ihan legendaarinen paikka, mm Joulupukki ja valkee Ooppel Kadett on bongattu ton pihasta!

----------


## Hösö

oisha tuo muuten mutta, jos ois omaeräbaari ni pitäs alkoholisoitua aika rankasti et ois uskottava omistaja...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Jos siellä myytäis vain Juissia ja Eviaania?

----------


## marco1

No mutta, nythän se ukonilma tuli viimeinkin. Sokeripalan kokoisia rakeita paiskoi äsken ja vettäkin tuli rännin täydeltä.   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

> oisha tuo muuten mutta, jos ois omaeräbaari ni pitäs alkoholisoitua aika rankasti et ois uskottava omistaja...



no hetkinen, onko toi ees ongelma?

Me voijjaan aina joskus tulla kaveriksi, siis kun sulla on rahaa ja meillä aikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> no hetkinen, onko toi ees ongelma?
> 
> Me voijjaan aina joskus tulla kaveriksi, siis kun sulla on rahaa ja meillä aikaa



no katos, jos mie rahotan(ja kerään voitot) ja sie, kerran oot jo rappiolla, ni voisit tulla katu-uskottavaksi baarinpitäjäksi?  :Leveä hymy: 


jokku lähtee norjaan ja jokku töihin...

----------


## Hösö

taas ois vuosi mahaympärillä lissää..

----------


## tv.

onnea Hösölle!

----------


## marco1

Onea Hösölle, joko on ikää autonvuokraukseen Americassa?

----------


## Hösö

no ei oo vieläkkään  :Irvistys:  pari vuotta pitäs vielä kasvaa, et ois isopoika ja sais vuokrata totkeja  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Onnea hözmälle!

----------


## The Golden boy

Iso käsi Hösmälle. Kohdelkoot vuodet sinua yhtä hellästi kuin tähänkin asti. Muista säilyttää iloinen elämänasenne, ELÄKÄ ANNA HESALAISTEN HYPPII SILIMILLE! *****!!!1

----------


## Hösö

kiitoksia kiitoksia  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Jee, viikonloppu alako

----------


## Mechz

JEEZ!
käytiin rikun kanssa naputtelemassa oukun shoredroppi valmiiksi,vielä puuttuis alastulosta maat....
viikendinä vois kävässä tekemässsä senkin niin pääsis ajelemaan..
tv,onko mitä suunnitelmia vklpna?

----------


## marco1

Kauhijan näköinen droppi siellä mäessä...   :No huh!:

----------


## V

> Kauhijan näköinen droppi siellä mäessä...



niin on. onko siitä vielä kukaan uskaltanu ees ajaa ??

----------


## tv.

jos tuo sade loppuis niin voishan sinne lähteä lapioimaan. täytyy tarkkailla tilannetta.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Bak fra Norge! De va mycke bra og inga bröt benernä eller ögonglassnerna po liksrokket! Lustigt og farligt var det!

Torstai oli pärfekt, pärfekt! Aurinko paistoi yöhön asti, eikä dh-löypalla ollu ketään muita ku me. Vuori oli meidän. Pyörät laittettiin vinoon ilmassa, kun aurinko paistoi ja kaikki oli ihan linskissä onnesta. Pientä mekaanista vikaa löytyi pyörien nystyröistä.

Perjantai koitti ja aamun-Tore haki meidät kanariankeltaisella vänillään Spoorista rokkikeikalle. Ilma oli utuisen harmaa mutta lämmin. Rokkikeikka oli perusvakaata tavaraa, tasaista laatua. 

Lauantai oli mahtava, ja saatiin pakollinen vesisade ja mutapyöräilyosio loppuun. Hyvä lopetus reissulle.

Mitään festivaaleja ei varsinaisesti ollut (oltiin ainoat "osallistujat"), mutta eipä niitä hirveästi kaivannutkaan. Kaikki siellä oli mitä tarvittiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jahas, pappa är tillbaka i jobbet. Det e bara så grymt...


Hyvät kelit luvassa mutta onneksi lämpimällä tarkenee ajaa sateessakin.

Onkohan iirolla paljon aamuja jäljellä?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

phuuuuhhh, mulla on vitunmoinen henkinen krapula.Voisin lähtee vaikka heti takaisin tonne :S

 oli helevetin makija reissu! Mielummin toki ois maannu jossain viihtyisässä hellsingin lähiössä ja juonu olutta. Mutta valintojavalintoja.



 Keskiviikkoillan ohjelmassa oli 8h automatka. Sehän sujahti näpsäkästi Volvo-pelin ja tsipsien parissa. Make arvausvuorossa.



 Kusihädän väristä ruotsia



 Petteri friikkaa kun huomaa olevansa yli 100km päässä Oulusta



 Riksussa onneksi tilanne oli vakaa, petteri teipattu penkkiin, make kruunattu volvopelin kiistattomaksi häviäjäksi -100000pisteellä ja kusihätä oli ohi. Norjaan oli matkaa enää vähän.

----------


## HemmoP

Aamutoimet ihanien pyörien parissa. Kukaan ei arvannut tulevia iltatoimia.. mm. kierteiden tekoa, ketjujen kasaanhitsausta, renkaanpaikkausta, ohjainlaakereiden naksumista ja muuta pikkunäppärää.



 Aamusta odottelemassa josko yksi vitun fiksu norjalainen saisi soitettua puhelun ja selvitettyä paljonko se lippu sitten maksoikaan. Minuutin puheluun se torspo sai kulutettua vain 30minuuttia ja kymmenen asiakasta. Onneksi ei ollut edes kiire mihinkään, hissihän pyöri Suomen aikaa kloo 2.00 yöhön!



 Norja-keli oli hukassa. Lämmintä jotain +25 ja kevyt tunturituuli piti paarmat loitolla. Kelpas silleen just ja just ajella.



 Jäätiin odotteleen sadetta

----------


## HemmoP

Ja jotaki muuta rojua kameraparaatista->

----------


## HemmoP

Kotimatkalla, ois voinu jäädä tohon istuun vielä hetkeksi





Lopuksi iiihana Oulu toivotti meidät tervetulleiksi. Oi että täälä on ihana olla taas, en ois ees halunnutkaan jäädä vielä vuodeksi tai loppuelämäksi sinne vuorten keskelle.

Luxusreissu, jos joku on menossa tonne vielä tänävuonna ja tarvii kulujen puolittajaa, meitsi on heti messissä!

----------


## The Golden boy

Möhkeitä kuvia jälleen kerran. Mutta kuka on toi toooooooooooosi sinisilmäinen blondi? Joku norialainen ämmä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Oli kyllä harvinaisen mature reissu!

Nyt äkkiä niitä kuvia siitä Peten kamerasta. Nähdään miten hyviltä ne "pyörä kallelleen, sisäkaarteen polvi harallaan, ulkokaarteen jalan reisi penkin päällä, tuima katse mutkasta ulos"-poseeraukset näyttää.

----------


## The Golden boy

Offroad ei oikein toimi, vaikia pukata mitään kuvia sinne.  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

> Möhkeitä kuvia jälleen kerran. Mutta kuka on toi toooooooooooosi sinisilmäinen blondi? Joku norialainen ämmä?



JOku shippendale -jätkä vissiin?

----------


## Miqu

HemmoP -> 

Jos ei ehkä tänä vuonna enään ehdi Norjaan, niin ensi vuonna kyllä.
Helvatan upeita maisemia!

----------


## HemmoP

Miqu, meitsi vähän tossa miettiki oisko joku itähelesinkiläinen lähössä tonne  :Leveä hymy: 

Pakko päästä takasi, ***** mua huimaa ja ahdistaa!

----------


## PeeTee

Oli kyllä aivan mahtava reissu...olinhan mieki sentään eksyny muutamaan kuvaan, et uskovat minunki siellä olleen =)
Kuvia pitäs tässä yrittää jollain pukata mutku meikän kone oli täysin kärvähtänyt ukkosen johdosta...tänään pitäs laittaa uus kone tilaukseen. Tällä läppärillä nyt ei oikeen voi mitään tehdä ku ei ees paint jaksa pyöriä kunnolla.

stapilisaatio öljy vai mitä ihmettä se nyt olikaan jota xt:ihin laitettiin pelitti mukavasti...taian antaa niien olla niin kauan ku pysyvät siellä =) oli  kyllä möhkeän vihreetä ainesta.

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=450666

ton verta ne dhiitä vahavisteli  :Leveä hymy:  Melkoisen vakuuttavaa..

----------


## The Golden boy

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/15/pbpic15843.jpg

90 km/h alas Tottoa succikset jalaas...

Lekentaarista!  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=450666
> 
> ton verta ne dhiitä vahavisteli  Melkoisen vakuuttavaa..



Hei meillä on tässä autossa ongelmana, että renkaat putoaa. 
No hitsataan kattoon lisää peltiä, niin kyllä ne sitten pysyy paikallaan.

Vähän ehkä väärää paikkaa vahvistettu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

voihan se olla, notta niien on pitäny muka jostain fiksata tuota  :Leveä hymy:  Tai sitten on putket 10x paksummalla seinällä ja saumat veetty laivahitsarin toimesta..

Oisko viikonloppuna mitään ralleja? Jos ei tuu lähtöä Ivaloon, vois rossailla jossain roaniemellä?

----------


## tv.

Oukulla pitää käyä jos ei saja vettä. Sehän mennee kahen viikon päästä kiini.

----------


## HemmoP

tuli sitten Ifalon reissu.. tuun takasin sitten kai joskus jos jaksan.. Ens viikon oon lomilla sitten Rovaniemellä, vois rossailla vaikka joka päivä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jäy, nyt on varaiskari Vasarapäähän, 125$ ei ollut paha hinta vähän käytetystä Fox Float RL:stä. 
Ajokenkiä ei ole vieläkään saanut hommattua, tilatut Northwavet olikin liian isot. Tuleepa postia tuettua, halpoja kenkäpaketteja saa lähetellä ympäri maailmaa...

----------


## Hösö

jäbä täällä vaa päivittää ja speksaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> jäbä täällä vaa päivittää ja speksaa



Toi oli kyllä downgradausta (´03 Fox Float RL), ainakin verrattuna mun viheltävään ´04 Fox Float RL Push-tuunattuun versioon. No on kuiten jatkossa varaiskari ettei aina tarvitse olla ajamatta kun iskaria huolletaan.

Ja minä oon sentäänt ajanut metsässä ja laskenut pieniä mäkiäkin viime viikolla, mites itte?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Ja minä oon sentäänt ajanut metsässä ja laskenut pieniä mäkiäkin viime viikolla, mites itte?



eläs nytten, Hösö aja ja speksaa päivittäin Ircissä. Niinkö virtuaalipyöräilyä, siinä tulee yhtä hiki ko oikeessakin freessä! Varsinkin kun ne suklaapatukan kääröt on niin pirun tiukassa  :Irvistys: 

Ens viikolla mittään ajoja? Aattelin mennä vuoden tauon jäläkeen käväseen lapion ja villarin kanssa ainakin oldskool nivavaaran dirtsalla..kuka on messissä?

----------


## MadDog

moroos!

käväsin tossa tuola suome pohojoosimmasa kahavilasa. ei ollu kahavi jäähtyny vaikka nii kauaks oli viety. 

hemmo onko kivvaa töisä?

----------


## marco1

Viikonloppuna voisi kai ajella, jossain vakioreittien ulkopuolellakin. Onko Teemu maisemissa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> moroos!
> 
> käväsin tossa tuola suome pohojoosimmasa kahavilasa. ei ollu kahavi jäähtyny vaikka nii kauaks oli viety.



Haha, mieki kävin siinä toissa kesänä (Nuorgamissa). Dominikki oli siellä silloin ottamassa lohisoppaa muitten ranskalaisten kanssa.

----------


## Hösö

> eläs nytten, Hösö aja ja speksaa päivittäin Ircissä. Niinkö virtuaalipyöräilyä, siinä tulee yhtä hiki ko oikeessakin freessä! Varsinkin kun ne suklaapatukan kääröt on niin pirun tiukassa



no jep jep! ei oo heleppoa hommaa tämäkään!

----------


## HemmoP

Huomenna!! Viikon lomat  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

aineen...sain emännän puhuttua ympäri, talavella tullee 3 pyörä taloon  :Hymy:  mulle!  :Kieli pitkällä:  chute tullee takasin...oon jo mahollisesti löytäny siihen monsterin ja pelit ja rensselit...tai vaihtoehtosesti pukkaan siihen kevyet osat ja traili-ilmettä kii  :Hymy: 


työt ruleX, iha vitu siistiä olla töissä ku o hyvä porukka ja kaikki toimii  :Hymy:

----------


## V

Huomenta, PeRRJAntai, je.. Ivaloon sitä pitäs itelläki suunnistaa.. 

Eilen tuli rengasta vaihettua pienessä vesisateessa satanparkinpäällä. prkl, louhitut ja terävät kivet.. ... ja vastaampa vielä teemun puolesta, että hää o lähteny reissuun..

----------


## P-Joe

Jokos Pete on saanu uutta konetta?
Koska niitä kuvia pääsee näkemään?

Narvik on Norjan Vuokatti.

----------


## marco1

Vätystäää mutta olihan se arvattavissa kun "piti" käydä kuuntelemassa Kotiteollisuuden rytinät viime yönä. 
Ja ulkona on kylmä, heinäkuu ja 10 astetta lämmintä.   :No huh!:   Welcome to Polarkreis.

----------


## HemmoP

arvakkaapa jätkät mikä sana alkaa L-kirjaimella, siinä on 4 kiriainta yhteensä ja loppuu A-kiriaimeen. Muut on O ja M, tuossa järjestyksessä!

Sweet

Mää mietin tossa eilen yhtä tosi visaista juttua.. ***** kö unohin sen, pitää koittaa palautella plärviin se tässä joku ilta.

Hieno keli, aattelin viel ajaa farkut jalassa mopolla pohjoseen..ei varmaankaan tarvi ajaa kun kattoo lämpömittaria  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Höh! Eihän sellaista sanaa olekaan. Jätkä on pelannu liikaa sanapelejä. 

Anna joku vinkki, mihkä se visainen juttu oikein liitty. Visaista tollainen arvuuttelu. 

On kyllä aika vaikia ajjaa mopolla, jos katsoo koko ajan lämpömittaria. Vaikia on Oulusta löytää tänne katsomatta tietä lainkaan. 

Tiiättekö millaisten ihmisten tulisi ostaa Ford Focus?
Sellaisten, jotka kärsivät tarkkaavaisuushäiriöstä.

----------


## Hösö

pojjaat...onko teilä kellää skypeä?

----------


## HemmoP

vittuako semmosella tekee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> pojjaat...onko teilä kellää skypeä?



Ei huolta, kyllä se uusilla lääkkeillä saadaan helposti kuriin.

----------


## HemmoP

joo.o

http://www.nettimoto.com/viewVehicle.php?reg_no=cc-385 aika hieno, ostakaapa joku siittä rossipeli!

Vois lähätiä pohjosseen.. tänää mittään rallihommia?

----------


## marco1

> joo.o
> 
> http://www.nettimoto.com/viewVehicle.php?reg_no=cc-385 aika hieno, ostakaapa joku siittä rossipeli!



Mites tuommoinen kauppa toimii, haluat xx summan rahhaa tuosta vehkeestä ja toisaalta tekstin mukaan luovut siitä jos saat tilalle puolet halvemman mopon? Häh.   :Sekaisin:  
Kauhian näköinen se yksi vaihtotarjokki...

----------


## HemmoP

eeeei, vitun hölömö!

----------


## The Golden boy

Neliveto?  :Leveä hymy: 

Meniköhän Marson aivot ihan solmuun noin monimutkaisesta diilistä? Viinalla net solomut aikiaa, son yleinen fakta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Meniköhän Marson aivot ihan solmuun noin monimutkaisesta diilistä? Viinalla net solomut aikiaa, son yleinen fakta.



Muttako niinhän siellä lukee. Ehkä mun aivot meni eilen kalijalla ja KT:n junttauksella semmoiseen putkiaivomoodiin ettei tuommoisia käsitä.
Aika lailla Hempan tyylinen se tarjottu Accari...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> arvakkaapa jätkät mikä sana alkaa L-kirjaimella, siinä on 4 kiriainta yhteensä ja loppuu A-kiriaimeen. Muut on O ja M, tuossa järjestyksessä!



L-T-O-M-A ?

Menik mää oikein? Mietin tota puoli tuntiva.  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Määki hakisin tota sanaa, mut emmää löytäny sit ees nyky-Suomen triviakirjoitusopuksesta. Hemmo o keksiny sanan, omasta päästään.

----------


## HemmoP

hei pojat, mie oon nyt lomalla  :Hymy: 

lähethän tästä samantien lapijoomaan uutta dhöörattaa.. tulleepi vissiin makia!

Marco, tuuppa kaveriksi? Ota oma lapio ja tuo meille ruokaa!

----------


## marco1

> Marco, tuuppa kaveriksi? Ota oma lapio ja tuo meille ruokaa!



Jaa, tämä tais jo mennä. 

Huomenna puolen päivän aikaan ajamaan Oukulle, minä ainakin tuun, muut urpot taitaa olla jossakin pitsiä nypläämässä (oho, kotiteollisuus taitaa puskea vielä läpi).

----------


## Turpomies

Oli aamulla 9 astetta jopa! Viime viikonloppuna olin calpikses ja siel oli hienoo. Pannutin parit kerrat. Brännäristä takavaihtajasta tippui yksi ratas. Ei pelaa muutenkaa hyvin maantievehje maastoratteiden kaa. Pidempi stemmi pitää saada. Ei oikeen käänny.

Hykkasin yhden iskarinholkin. mutta puoli tuntia etsittyäni se olikin lenkkiavaimessa kalupakissa. SOKIA! oli kyllä vitutus.

Menen varmaan huomenna ajaan levireehoota.

----------


## Hösö

jos ei käänny ni paa lyhempi stemmi...kääntyy hätäsemmin...pitkällä stemmillä saat vaan rauhallisemmaksi sen spessun...

----------


## HemmoP

nypojjaatvalehteletta!

käytiin ajeleen ghettosti ghettossa ghettopyärillä ja otettiin ghettokuvia ghettokameralla

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

word

----------


## HemmoP

ette muuten ikinä arvaa mitä nappuloita löysin tosta fotarista! Oon niin yllättyny itekki itestäni, oikee ällistysmies. Keep it real niinkö artsi sanois!

----------


## HemmoP

muuten vois kyllä jatkaa tarinointia kanssasi kauemminkin, mutta kö on ihan pakko herätä kohta! ja emmää oo kai viel unessakaan vaikka täälä oonki. ja ***** se ongelmakin jota en muista on yhä ongelma kun en muista sitä. koitampa lintu-antin kodalla pohtia tätä hivenen, palataan sunnuntai-.amaanantaisektorilla niinkö takas sorvin ääreen.

huh. sieniä.

muuten, harjulla kasvaa ihan vitusti mustikkaa! Ens kerralla sokerit messiin  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

rakas päiväkirja.

oltiin kuulemma ivalossa, kiitos vaan jarille ja joillekin muille jotka sai osansa läikkyvistä tuopeista ja vaikka mistä. oli mekaletkeetä, kaikki menee rennommin mitä pohjosemmas mennään.

----------


## HemmoP

aika täyskäsi meni janojuomaa

----------


## HemmoP

kaverilla oli kengät hukassa..

----------


## The Golden boy

Ons toi kaveri hengissä? Nooh, onneksi taustalta saa kukkia hautajaisiin.

----------


## marco1

Tommosia nuo Saabbikuskit..  

Eilen näin ahman, suden, ilveksen, jääkarhun, oravan, hirven, saukon, lehmän, hevosen ja vissiin jotain muitakin elikoita. Kyllä kannatti 12egeä maksaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Eilen näin ahman, suden, ilveksen, jääkarhun, oravan, hirven, saukon, lehmän, hevosen ja vissiin jotain muitakin elikoita. Kyllä kannatti 12egeä maksaa.



Avasikko National Geographyn?

----------


## HemmoP

nniii, oli mulla asiaaki.. Oukulla o kohta uus dhööpaana. Eilen trimmattiin karvoja ja haravoitiin ja kanneltiin kiviä. Jos tännää käväsis katteleen hissipyöräilyn parissa miltä näyttääpi.

ainii, muistinko sanoa että meitsillä on nyt loma!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Avasikko National Geographyn?



En tajunnut, olisi tullut halvemmaksi kuin Ranualla käynti. Nat. Geolta ei vissiin saa ostaa karkkia?

----------


## The Golden boy

Saa sieltä. Siitä kuvaruudun yläosasta kun näppäilee niin saa kilon em and em -karkkeja, tarvittaessa jopa kuminalleja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Harhar, kylläpä Hemmolle vaan maistuu viina nykyään. Ennen oli aina niin tarkkaa, jos muut joi.  :Leveä hymy:  Elä läikytä, valluu kohta tänne etelään asti.

----------


## Hösö

> Harhar, kylläpä Hemmolle vaan maistuu viina nykyään. Ennen oli aina niin tarkkaa, jos muut joi.  Elä läikytä, valluu kohta tänne etelään asti.




 :Leveä hymy:  nii joo...mieki muistan vielä ne kommentit ku viina ja kalja oli *NIIIIIN* perseestä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

mut, niin se aika vaan muuttaa ihmistä...

----------


## HemmoP

aina ollaan oltu tarkkoja!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jjosta tuli mieleen notta Narvikissa oli aika parasta.. Kattelin tosa kuveja, ruppees hivenen haluttaan takasi =( Perkele!

----------


## HemmoP

puhutaampa viel hetki itekseen..

Kävin duunaan nivavaaran dörtsän ajokuntoon. Tiitsa, mie ja Juho mennään sinne huomenna hyppiin. Muistellaan hösön kultaisia ajohetkiä vaarassa ja syyään mars-patukoita. Saa tulla muutkin joilla on ikävä!

siis silleen oldskuul hengesä.

----------


## Hösö

no just...ottakaa fasupaloja kans ja vähä vettä mukkaan ni jaksaa paremmin.


vois kai pikkuhiljaa alkaa suunnitteleen maitojunan tilausta ja lähtiä takasin kotia.tulihan sitä jo kuukausi asuttua ittekseen...

----------


## HemmoP

mie muuten tossa tein sellaisen havainnon ettei hösö enää kiljahtele laif rilexz huudahduksia eikä mitään  :No huh!:  Pitääskhän meän kerätä kolehti ja lähettää se takasi Ylläkselle?

tai roaniemele, täälä sentään kaikki on paremmin.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Mitzu

> puhutaampa viel hetki itekseen..



Kuka sitä ny itekseen?

On the (high)way to Norway? Jossain Nivavaaran ja Norjan välimaastossa?



Tai sinne päin.. Jaa mihin liittyy? No ei juuri mihinkään  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

prkl, oon lupautunu huomenna menemään soutamaan kirkkovenettä jos eivät saa tarpeeksi soutajia. Jos ei tule komennusta soutuhommiin niin oon mukana muisteluhyppelyissä. 


Ainiin, aika makia laitos --->

----------


## P-Joe

Megaluxus.
Selvästi kevennetty narvik-pyörä, kun siinä ei ole kettinkejä. 

Mistä tulikin mieleeni, että onko niitä kuvia jossain lisää?
Tarttis taustakuva päivittää.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tosi makia laitos, Tommi!

Jos noita Narfiikin kuvia saisi lisää, niin olisi kiva.

Toi Revelstoke ois ihan kiva paikka asua.  :Hymy:

----------


## V

kannattaako tuonne narviikkiin lähteä jäykkiksellä? Haluttais joku reissu vielä tehä enneku lumet tuleepi.. Ja ois mukava saada vähä maisemaanki vaihtelua.

----------


## Teemu N

Kyllä se nyt o reissuu lähössä ku on uus autoki...  :Hymy: 
Missä välissä sää sinne kerkeet???

----------


## V

heh, pitää se reissata ja hajottaa se auto tuonne jonneki jumalan selän taakse..

nii-i, hätänen viikonloppureissu ois mahollista, eipä juuri muu.. prkl. Pitäs varmaan katella jostain lähempää..

----------


## HemmoP

Donnii, ny on menosa mukana Turpiinitimppaki jos ei saja vettä. Kaikki muutki vaan mukaan  :Hymy:  Ja ottakaa niitä marspatukoita sitte tarpeeksi!





> Kävin duunaan nivavaaran dörtsän ajokuntoon. Tiitsa, mie ja Juho mennään sinne huomenna hyppiin. Muistellaan hösön kultaisia ajohetkiä vaarassa ja syyään mars-patukoita. Saa tulla muutkin joilla on ikävä!
> 
> siis silleen oldskuul hengesä.



NNiiii, ja Narvikiin kantsii mennä vaikka iliman pyörää! Se on niiiiin hieno paikka  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

No ni, sitä on oltu taas eri paikassa kuin on ilmoitettu. Minä olin eilen Oukulla juoksemassa eikä siellä mitään freeraid-ajoshowta taaskaan näkynyt. Paitti joku yksinäinen treeraideri työnsi huoltotietä ylöspäin.
Nyt on vissiin tämän kuukauden juoksukiintiö täynnä ja voi taas keskittyä ajamisen spekulointiin. Tuliskohan kolmannella tilauskerralla oikean kokoiset kengät?

----------


## Teemu N

Vois tulla muistelamaan Hösöö, mutta ku on noi iltarastit ja puulaaki peli illalla.
Mutta syökää minunkin puolesta yksi mars patukka Hösön edellisen elän muistolle.

Onko Kimmo koko viikon T-o-l-a :lla.

----------


## V

tuola vois käyä joskus vaklaamassa ku on noin pienen näkösiä hyppyreitäki  :Hymy: 
missähän se niinku tarkasti sijaitsee?

----------


## marco1

> tuola vois käyä joskus vaklaamassa ku on noin pienen näkösiä hyppyreitäki 
> missähän se niinku tarkasti sijaitsee?



http://kartta.rovaniemenmaalaiskunta...&teksti=dirtti

No ainakin 100m tarkkuudella siis tuolla.

----------


## V

jaa, se on noin kaukana.. kiits!

----------


## marco1

> jaa, se on noin kaukana.. kiits!



Kyllä meillä maaseudulla osataan nämä tietotekniikkahommat.    :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kaukana? Eehä se oo, ko vieresä  :No huh!: 

Mää oon tän viikon lomilla, rules  :Hymy: 

Noria kuvia valuu täsä ko vähä säätelen ja karsin.. tosin aika vähän tarvii karsia ko on niin perkelen hyviä kaikki  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N



----------


## marco1

tää oli aika hauska (tähän aikaan iltapäivästä), ukko syö kursorin jos et pidä varaasi: http://p2563.r2h-config.de/flash/cursor_avoid.swf

----------


## Hösö

elekääpä nytte, kyllä se life vieläki rulex! tai no ei ehkä niin paljo ku ylläxelä mut ainaki iha hyvin...ottaen huomioon sijainnin ja somalien %-määrän väestössä...  :Leveä hymy: 

mut pitäkää te hyvät sessarit tirdillä, mie pesen pyykkiä...prkle ku tuommosekki asiat pittää nykyää itte hoitaa, ku ei oo mama täällä pajjamassa...  :Irvistys: 


aenee...unehtu et tommi, tuo keula o iha liia lyhyt norkoon! osta juholta se uudenveroinen super-t! on ihan paras keula tuohon ruonkoon!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

lekendaariset ajat!

onko kellään muuten muistikuvia, vuoden pileet 2004:

näin se alkoi,

old school hirmu tuli ja näytti spedeille närhenmunat, pekka tuli,näki,vei ja pesi koko sakin! :O



kevyt startti oli tietenkin ohjelmassa




tuttuja?



sit tuli vähä lisää porukkaa...

----------


## Hösö

säbän pelaajiakin tarttui matkaan...



martti päätti tulla näytille



retkihän jatkui railakkaana pitkin iltaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kärmän piti välillä käy vaihtaan kamppeet, ei kuulemma saanu olutta kovin hyvin kypärän läpi imuroitua  :Hymy: 



porukkaa senku tuli ja tuli sisään...

----------


## Hösö

meininki meni sit tähän!

----------


## Hösö

aamu valkeni..




joku oli soittanutkin edellisenä yönä?

----------


## Hösö

pileet oli onnistuuneet  :Hymy: 



-> ilmaiset pölärit 4:lle hengelle  :Leveä hymy: 


oi niitä aikoja!


mitenhän tahkon päättäjäiset onnistuu tänävuonna?

----------


## HemmoP

Tuo Rukan reissu oli kyllä lekendaarinen.. Tostahan vois ottaa ihan perinteen =D


Hösön rovaniemiajan muistolle ajellut dirtsailut meni ihan putkeen. Olipa vitun siistiä rossailla yli vuojen tauon jälkeen! Nyt siel on muuten ihan kohtalainen 3n sarjaki, ainakin sellasille jokka net hanskaa =)

Jengiäkin oli aika perkeleesti, tais parhaimmillaan olla joku 15 tyyppiä. Ja Teemu rätkällä salipändimaila selässä!

Huomenna ajetaan taas, saa tulla messiin.. Ois yks hyppärin tekokin edessä.. Vanhis dirtti elää taas =)

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Hösö

> 




"alkuperäinen"

vähä niinkö mieki!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeM

Moro kossit, näytää olevan ihan jees meningeissön Rollon dirtillä! Oulun suo oli kasvanu viidakoksi kuukaudessa, mut kyllä siellä pysty vähän kurvailee  :Vink:  Täytyy trimmata ajokuntoon ennen dirt skapaa.

HEI NOISTA vuoden 2004 bileistä! Ne pidetään tänä vuonna lauantaina 3.9 Rukalla, sitä ennen ajetaan Ruka 2005 DH challenge kisa.. Rento meininki, ääri ihmiset on MM:ssä  :Vink:  Kisamaksu tulee olemaan aika varmasti 5€!!! siis se on 5€ jos ei joku ala säätään hipona ! ON kyll SPU:n alanen kisa mut ne ei peri siitä maksu! suhteet kunnossa.

Ilmot kisaan mail@rbclub.net

----------


## Hösö

mekavinkki mekamakelle->mainostettasko tuota josaki muuallakiko vaa täällä rollo topizissa...?  :Leveä hymy:  vois olla et sais enemmä kö 3 osaottajaa matkaan...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Älä ny Hcö, täähän on Suomen luetuin topikki!

Häkinvaaran dirttihän elää kukoistuksen aikaa.  :Hymy:  Multakuopista on kasvanut uusia dirttinappuloita, jotka lentävät hiekkaluiskista korkealle pyörä vinossa. Hemmon elämäntyötavoite on lähellä toteutumista, kun viistoista vaahtosammutinta ajaa jonona perässä, ja jokainen vuorollaan linkuttaa möykyistä emohanhi Hemmon peräpyörteissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Make meitsi ny on ainakin messissä! Ja uskon että Juho kans. Ja tomitoniarihösö tullee kans, hösöllä ei nyt oo sitä tiskivuoroa tällä kertaa ja pääsee lähteen.

Tosiaan, tulukääpä tännää taase tirdille parin lapion kanssa mielellään. Tekassaan joutesa vähän uutta taas =) 

viel muutama kuvatus eiliseltä

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## MakeM

> mekavinkki mekamakelle->mainostettasko tuota josaki muuallakiko vaa täällä rollo topizissa...?  vois olla et sais enemmä kö 3 osaottajaa matkaan...




nojoo, odottelen vaan et saan varmistuksen siitä et onko meillä kaks hissi vaiko vaa yks ajossa tuollo. Jos yx ni sit me tai siis Ruka turvautuu peräkärryllä kuskaan fillareita ylös toiselta puolelta vaaraa... eipä tässä hössis kiire oo... Kuhan sie ja muutama etelelä vahvistus pääsis mukaa ni avot. hollola tk jne ovat varmaan jo talviunilla tai sit mm:ssä

----------


## marco1

> Vois tulla muistelamaan Hösöö, mutta ku on noi iltarastit ja puulaaki peli illalla.



Pitäis Teemu sinunkin jo ymmärtää aikuistua. Tuon ikäinen mies ja riekkuu illat urheiluharrastusten parissa, pitäisihän se nyt ymmärtää että iltaisin aikamiehen kuuluu rassata autoa tai mopoa, juoda kalijaa soffalla ja katsella televisiota. Nettiäkin saa käyttää jos se liittyy autoon tai mopoon.
 :Vink:  

Itse kävelin eilen muutaman kilometrin ympäri olohuonetta... ei jaksanut lenkille enää.

----------


## HemmoP

lähetäänkö takasi Noriaan?

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Hösö

näyttää olleen taas aika paska reissu tuo narviikki...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teemu N

Mut mie kävin Hösön muisteloissa (tosin mopolla) ja kävin ajaa kaks kertaa jopa Oukun DH:n alas, kävin suunnistaa ja pelaa sen sählypuulaakin...
Laitoinpa vielä vaimolle ruokaa illalla...

Ihan hyvin sitä kuitenkin kerkesi...

En mie muuten mutta ku on tuo röllykkä kasvanu tuohon eteen.
Kaveri nimes sen "kesä"vararenkaaksi  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Laitoinpa vielä vaimolle ruokaa illalla...



Jaa, sitä ollaan samaa porukkaa eilisen 4D -dokumentin inssinöörin kanssa. Hui!

----------


## Tomi L.

Etelän eläväiset tulossa Rukalle. Auto löytyy ja hommat natsaa.

----------


## MadDog

huhhu! olipas makkeet kepapit taas. ni ja olihan noita tsiksejä liikenteessä. ei juma** huh! siinä pomperinki leuka loksahti auki  :Vink:

----------


## MakeM

> Etelän eläväiset tulossa Rukalle. Auto löytyy ja hommat natsaa.




Hienoa, kuten aina !!!

----------


## marco1

Noh, missä viipyy kuvat eilisistä dirttisessioista? Onnistuiko kuvaaja tavoitteessaan....

----------


## HemmoP

helevetti kö oli taasen makiata. Makro tarvii ilmeisesti kotio todisteita että oli oikeesti lenkillä eikä kaljalla Nallen pubissa =D Paljolla ostat sen kuvan?

----------


## marco1

> helevetti kö oli taasen makiata. Makro tarvii ilmeisesti kotio todisteita että oli oikeesti lenkillä eikä kaljalla Nallen pubissa =D Paljolla ostat sen kuvan?



Ei riitä kuvat todisteeksi. 
"Olin dirtillä katselemassa kun poijaat ajoi"
vs.
"Olin lenkillä lähimettässä"
vs.
"Olin kaljalla lähibaarissa/kaverilla"
-selitykset ja syyt ei tuo eroa lopputulokseseen. "Tässä poika, vaiha sille vaipat".

----------


## HemmoP

okkee, got the point

saa sinne tännäängi tulla hengaamaan.. aattelin lähtiä tästä ihan just sinne palloileen ja nojaileen lapijoon  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Meikä muuten eksyi eilen hetkeksi kun yritin radanvarresta "oikoreittiä" kotio, se ratahan tekee melkein 90 asteen mutkan ihan huomaamatta.   :Nolous:

----------


## HemmoP

huh, olipa melko hervotonta :O Ruppee läskiltä loppuun voimat kun pyörii pallot hukassa 6h lapion ja nappularenkaijen parissa :S

tekastiin ny kolomen suoraan uus alastuloki, täsä illan mittaan paan yhen leffanpätkän..

Huomenna ollaan varmaan koko ilta tirdillä.. Saa tulla hengaan ja lapioimaanki.

viteota, täältä, save ääss

----------


## Hösö

jep jep! 

me käytiin maltsussa...pari otosta sieltä, sain kameran ja salaman välille 10m narua ni joha rupes "natsaan"

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Bongaa ghettoolook kuvasta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Aika lepposan näköstä Rollotirtillä.  :Hymy:  Timpan leffa oli kyllä aika levoton!2

Mietittiin muuten tossa eilen, että Lappihan vois itsenäistyä? Taloudellisesti homma voitas hoitaa silleen, että laitettas Leville maailmanluokan kasino. Verot kato ensin alas, kun olis itellä määräämisvalta, ja yrittäjällä olis varaa antaa muita paremmat kertoimet esim. kansainvälisille internet-pelaajille. Rahhoo alkais virtaamaan Lappiin ulkomailta. Levillä ois huippuluokan majoitustilat ögziljardööreille, ja niillehän voitas vaikka laittaa joku bordelli sinne, vai tä? Sitten siellä voitas järjestää maailman isoin raveparty Levi-tunturin huipulla. Vähän levitettäs Kittilän lentokenttää ensin. Pari vuotta ku ooteltais ja viljeltäs poroja hengenpitimiksi, niin meitsit ois kaikki rikkaita.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mo

Onkos muita menossa illalla nivavaaran dirtille. 
Jos on kuivaa?

----------


## tv.

Tänään vois pitää välipäivän jos on märkää. Kävis vuokraamasa jonku kauhean efektimättöleffan. Kaiuttimet homehtuu jos niitä ei rankase välillä.

----------


## HemmoP

no ee helevetti.. ihan vitun nörttiä sellanen..

Meitsi on ainakin ajamassa tirdillä tossa viien jälestä. Juho on varmaan kans hoodeilla.

----------


## HemmoP

Make btw.. mietin tossa joskus että täähän vois olla sellanen ibizan ja monacon sekoitus. Maahan ei ees otettais kun helvetin rikkaita ja vielä rikkaampia ja täälä pietettäis maailman parhaita pileitä ja ihmiset ois aina ilosia. Sitten täälä ajettais maailman ainua f1 kisa talvella!

Oikeesti tästä ois heleppo tehhä rikas valtio, aletaanko ajaan itsenäisyyttä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Miepä kraapasen viikonloppuna jonku ittenäisyysjulistuksen kasaan, niin laitetaan se Hösö-saitille maanantaina. Eihän se oo sitten ku alakaa laatimaan omia lakeja ja lähtiä perustaan sitä valtiota sinne.  :Hymy: 

Jos meikä ois vaikka ruhtinas sitte! Voisin laittaa määrärahoista tirtille koneen kato heti.  :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

olipas taasen kiva hengailla tirtsalla,paikka on herännyt uuestaan henkiin...
mahtava homma..!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Herve


Huomenna Dirtille?? miten ois??

----------


## HemmoP

joo, huomenissa mennää dirtsalle.. ohjelmassa on lapijoontia uuteen liniaan. Yks gäppi on jo valamis. Ottakaa eväät ja lapiot ja kottikärrit megeen  :Hymy: 

tosa tältä päivältä pari kuvvaa Juhosta. Joka muuten veti keskiö eelä tokan vastikseen ja sieltä parista metristä mahalleen monttuun.. Näytti aika mielenkiintoiselta  :No huh!: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...touserid=24343

----------


## Hösö

kamera->rulex!

----------


## HemmoP

ompas sielä etelässä niin kaunista että melkein tekis mieli muuttaa sinne =D

Käväsin tosa joutesa vähän testaan säätöjä, hyvin tuntu menevän..

 
 





 Videotakin löytyy ->  =D

Vesirossia, save as

----------


## tv.

kunnon paskarinkiä kelekala  :Hymy: 

Käväsin Oulusa asuntomessuila. Olipa hirveän näkösiä taloja. Mitäköhän arkkitehdeila on pyöriny pääsä kun ne on suunnitellu nuita, huhhuh.

----------


## HemmoP

mää vähän veikkaan että arkkitehdin päässä on liikkunut sana oulu. Sitten se on kimmahtanu toiseen nurkkaan aivolohkoja ja sitten toiseen. Siitä on sen jälkeen muodostunu kuva oululaisesta talosta. heleppoa.

nyt muuten lopahti lomat.. huomenna pitää singahtaa mopedilla takasin ground levelille ja rahvaiden pariin maailman paskimpaan paikkaan .Armoton vitutus, deadline ois abt 20h päästä  :Irvistys: 

Dirtti elää 100-0! Tänään sinne muodostui uus pienempi kahden linja ja muutenkin kaikki on hyvin.. Syksyllä voi tulla hyvät sessiot, ei tarvi enää välttis Sonkaan ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

letkeesti se kelekka kulukee...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Olipa siistiä OukkuDaunhillFriiraidia. 4 tuntia kerkes laskea ennenkö alako satamaan. Norsu toimii hyvin. Huomattavasti kovempaa uskaltaa ajaa kuin Stiilhedillä.

----------


## MakeM

> kunnon paskarinkiä kelekala 
>  Mitäköhän arkkitehdeila on pyöriny pääsä kun ne on suunnitellu nuita, huhhuh.



nykyajan tyyli, moderni ja hiposisustaminen. Mun mielestä siellä oli 75% ihan ok väsäyksiä. Ihan hyvä ettei panostettu mihinkään liian tavistyyliin kun niitä nyt näkee vähän liikaa. En sit tiiä kenellä noihin on oikeesti varaa, mut ihan jees juttuja. 

Oikeestaan ainut yliammunta oli se vanhasta lahoavastapuusta verhoiltu talo ja tottakai se valusisustainen, tuntu ku ois vankilaan joutunu.

----------


## marco1

Olipa mukavaa käydä lossiajelulla vaihteeksi, tuo maantiellä kihnuttaminenkin on ihan hieno laji.   :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

viina+synkistely=elämä on, life is...!  :Irvistys: 


kännissä on hjyvä olla  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

meikä o helsingin herra, sukulaltaki tullu jo sähköpostia  :Leveä hymy: 




hmmm...vissii otin yhen liikaa... 


mut pääasia on et lippu o kourassa!

----------


## V

Mistäs tuosta narviikin pyöräily scenestä sais vähä infoa? onkos joku tehnyt jotain matkapäiväkirjaa tai vastaavaa infotusta jonnekkin päin nettiä? ei oikein hirveitä löytyny.

On kyllä kiinnostus heränny ku on kuvia katellu, jos lähtis syyssateita sinne katteleen. 

Mitähän tuolla majotus mahtaa maksaa? ja suosituksia?(4 hlöä) 
onkohan jo myöhästä lähteä? jättääkkö ens kesään? mitä muuta? kertokaahan narviikin matkaajat. Tästä rovaniemeltähän sinne ois helppo ajella iha viikonloppureissulleki.

Ois lähössä autolasti ihan peruspyörillä. Lähinnä maisemien katselua eikä mitään hc-dh-ajelua.

----------


## marco1

> Narvik, va?



Yöpyminen onnistuu siinä just ennen Narvikkia olevalla leirintäalueella. En muista mitä maksoi pari vuotta sitten, mutta ei ollut ihan ilmaista pienemmissä mökeissä (voitti telttamajoituksen 7-0). Poijaat on vissiin olleet sikamajoituksessa jossain 17hengen huoneissa?

----------


## t.

mulla sattu silmään kesällä lofooteilla semmonen ilmoitustaululappunen, jossa mainostettiin jotakin hytteä narvikin lähellä. möksä sijaitsee lähellä sitä mistä tie lähtee ylös riksuun eli narvikiin tulee joku 10 kilsaa vissiinkin. hinta oli aika kohtuullinen, oisko ollu joku 350nok /yö ja tais olla neljälle se mökki. jos kiinnostaa niin voin kaivaa tarkemmat tiedot tuolta faileista.

en oo ite narvikissa juurikaan fillaroinut joten en tiedä missä siellä menee reittejä. mutta ylhäälle tulee lumi aika nopsaan. kerran nimittäin lähettiin kesänousuja tekemään syys-lokakuun vaihteessa ja ei tarvinnu kovin ylös mennä ni oli puoli metriä uutta lunta..

----------


## marco1

Ai niih. Olikos Teemulla niitä ylimääräisiä iskarin holkkeja, tuosta mun varaiskarista puuttuu vielä etupäästä.. en muista kokoa nyt mutta mitat on jossain kämpillä tallessa.

ediiit: holkkeja on mutta tarttee ne "reducer" :it elikäs ne alumiinimöllykät joilla iskari sovitetaan runkoon.

----------


## Hösö

marjo, foxcompraedkaupasa o puslia...soita sinne

----------


## marco1

> marjo, foxcompraedkaupasa o puslia...soita sinne



Termistössä virhe, on mullakin niitä holkkeja mutta tartten ne alumiiniset palat sinne iskarin ja runkon väliin.

----------


## HemmoP

mää en tartte just nyt mitään

----------


## Teemu N

Mää tartteisin sen kadonneen kunnon. 
Jos joku on löytänyt sen Oukulta, näin sen siellä viimeksi kun oli vielä lumi maassa, voitko palauttaa sen minulle.

Mie Marjo kattelen niit holkkeja joku päivä...
Ku sais itteesä "Niskasta" kiini  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Mää tartteisin sen kadonneen kunnon. 
> Jos joku on löytänyt sen Oukulta, näin sen siellä viimeksi kun oli vielä lumi maassa, voitko palauttaa sen minulle.



Paha sai palkkansa, mitäs sitä rannalla oleiltu koko kesä.   :Hymy: 
Minä olen sentään nukkunut huonosti puolitoista kuukautta jos jotain syytä vähille ajoille tarvitsisi.

----------


## The Golden boy

> mää en tartte just nyt mitään



Lunta? Lomaa? Uus mopo? Uus kelkka? Uus auto? Lunta? Ruka? Levi? Loma? Lunta? Loma? Uus pyörä? Leissi? Tirtti?

Eikö mikään enää kiinnosta?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei, toivo on jo menetetty

----------


## Hösö

> ei, toivo on jo menetetty



sitä se oulu teettää..

marjo, siis siellä o niitä vitu alupuslaholokkiporoteflonwagnerwolfganräpellyksi  !

----------


## marco1

Lähtiskö Teemu tänään ajohommiin vai menetkö iltarasteille?

----------


## Teemu N

iltarastit kutsuu... Ja puulaaki peli taas...
Mut huomenna ei oo mitään viel ohjelmassa, vielä.

----------


## PeeTee

tv, Narviikissa on sellanen "majatalo" siinä keskustan tuntumassa jossa yö 160kr.
http://www.spor1.no/

----------


## V

> tv, Narviikissa on sellanen "majatalo" siinä keskustan tuntumassa jossa yö 160kr.
> http://www.spor1.no/



Tuohon jo törmäsinki, tuolla vois kyllä majailla sen kaks yötä. ei tarvis kyllä luksusta. 

Ei montaa sanaa tuolta sivuilta ymmärrä. Minkähänlainen on varaustilanne näin syksyllä? Jos vaan paukasis paikalle joa ottais sängyn sieltä. teltta varalta matkaan.

----------


## HemmoP

no mitä tosa asuttiin, niin eipä sielä kestomajottujia ollut.. Joka päivä uusia naamoja pyöri kämppään ja seuraavana aamuna ne jatko jo matkaa.

Jos ootte menossa 4hlöön porukassa niin varatkaa samantien sieltä sellanen huonekin? Eli tää Flersengs 4 (pr. seng)  Kr. 200.-  Eksl. sengtøy  <- ei siis sisällä liinavaatteita ja hinta on per sänky.

Muksampi olla kun voi huoletta jättää vehkeet pitkin lattioita ja kantaa hiekkaa sisälle  :Hymy:  Meillä tuossa 7 hlöön huoneesa ramppas vähän väliä joku korealainen neekeri ihmettelemässä mikä helvetin kaatopaikka se huone on kun 5 haisevaa suomalaista istu kurasissa ajokamoissa sängynreunalla.Varmaan kertovat vieläkin juttuja kauhujen yöstä kun humalaiset suomalaiset keksii alkaa katteleen edellisen päivän kuvia klo 3 aamulla ja huutaan kilipaa..

Ohjelmanumerona voi suositella esim pissisbongausta puistonpenkiltä!

----------


## HemmoP

LEGENDAARISTA½!! Hösö kuvaajana ja aika ennen kristusta tai suunnilleen sinnepäin!

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

Mahtaapi olla ainuat kuvat dominasta boxxerilla ja 24" takakiekolla  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ee helevetti!!1  :Leveä hymy:  

mistä sie oot löytäny nuot?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tualta! http://www.geocities.com/kiiku6/hoso02.html

rupesin tsigaileen mitä kaikkea paskaa sitä oonkaan nettiin pukannu, löysin noi sun vanhat kuvat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Noissa kuvissa kiteytyy lapsenleikkimäinen harrastajamentaliteetti ja koko homman punainen lanka.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Kattos, talvi on tulossa. Ei muuta kuin villahousujen hakuun, mars.

----------


## HemmoP

nonni, meitsi rupes sitten rakentamaan vesirossikelekkaa! Ostin jo ekan osan, enää puuttuu loput telamaton ympäriltä.. Ehkä tuo valmistuu kesäksi 200x tai 20xx  :Leveä hymy: 

Mäihällä saattaa olla skiidossakin ens talavena uus kone pellin alla  :Kieli pitkällä:  Totaltekin 800kuutijota ja 150 heposvoimaa pitäs riuhtoa vähän paremmin ko tuo entinen diisseli.. kattoa miten pisnekset etenee [img]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/img] veikkaan että sarjassamme tosi hyvin..

----------


## Hösö

sato vettä  :Hymy: 


http://koti.mbnet.fi/hzakk/mikko/9.8/ hasakki o teheny tuon -muokattu.jpg:n 


oli hauskaa!

varsinki se mekan luona pietty muisteluiltama  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Mitä tet muistelittakö? Flättiroppeja mekatrännyyn ja kaikkea  :Hymy: 

Tuo kuva on muuten siisti!

----------


## HemmoP

****** MULLA ON IHAN VITUNMOINEN DILEMMA!! MISTÄ VITUSTA TIIÄN MISSÄ VITUSA TOI VITUN MÖKKI NY ON JOS SEN VARAAN=?!?!HÄ?? sAATANA, HYVÄ TOSTA RUKSIA NOIN JA SILLEEN NIIN ***** SON KUITENKIN JOSAKI PERKELEN SUOMUSSALAMELLA JA MATKAA VUOKATIN HIIHTOHISSEILLE ONKI 140M SIJAAN 140KM *****! ONNEA, PERKELE NUKUN RILLIKATOKSESA SITTE OMAN OKSENNUKSEN LÄMMITTÄMÄNÄ!*

----------


## t.

> tv, Narviikissa on sellanen "majatalo" siinä keskustan tuntumassa jossa yö 160kr.
> http://www.spor1.no/



se oli 350nok yöltä se mökki. hinta on kai siis koko mökiltä, näin ymmärsin ja 4 punkkaa löytyy. varaukset yms taitaa olla vaan på norsk..

----------


## The Golden boy

> ****** MULLA ON IHAN VITUNMOINEN DILEMMA!! MISTÄ VITUSTA TIIÄN MISSÄ VITUSA TOI VITUN MÖKKI NY ON JOS SEN VARAAN=?!?!HÄ?? sAATANA, HYVÄ TOSTA RUKSIA NOIN JA SILLEEN NIIN ***** SON KUITENKIN JOSAKI PERKELEN SUOMUSSALAMELLA JA MATKAA VUOKATIN HIIHTOHISSEILLE ONKI 140M SIJAAN 140KM *****! ONNEA, PERKELE NUKUN RILLIKATOKSESA SITTE OMAN OKSENNUKSEN LÄMMITTÄMÄNÄ!*



No kysy misä se o.

----------


## HemmoP

ai tolta vitun viksulta onlinevarausjärjestelmältä.. 

ei se oikeen vastaa

----------


## The Golden boy

> ai tolta vitun viksulta onlinevarausjärjestelmältä.. 
> 
> ei se oikeen vastaa



No kysy oraakkelilta.

----------


## HemmoP

no tästähän olikin helvetisti hyötyä!

Oraakkeli vastasi: 
Viheliäinen puoliapinan varjokuva! Ynseä ihmisapina! Makkabealainen!

----------


## V

> se oli 350nok yöltä se mökki. hinta on kai siis koko mökiltä, näin ymmärsin ja 4 punkkaa löytyy. varaukset yms taitaa olla vaan på norsk..



NO tämä kuulosta jo hyvältä. Mikäs firma tuollasia vuokraa?

----------


## Hösö

hemmo, unoha se online varaus ja soita suoraa sinne keskusvaraamoon...vai pelekkääkkö puhua oikian ihimisen kans puhelimessa?  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


nii, muisteltii vähä kaikkea  :Hymy:  lappi rulex!

----------


## t.

> NO tämä kuulosta jo hyvältä. Mikäs firma tuollasia vuokraa?



taitaa olla joku yksityinen.

4 senger, kjøkken, dusj, toalett, tv. 15km fra narvik, 35km fra sverige. 350kr/døgn. +4776955531

eiku soittelemaan

----------


## tv.

> tv. 15km fra narvik



Kyllä meikä ihan Rollosa majailee enkä missään Noriasa  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

*****, aina sataa ku pitää kuvata...  :Vihainen: 




serkku ekaa kertaa ajamassa...




ilellä rupes irtoamaan jo renkaatki maasta!

----------


## V

> taitaa olla joku yksityinen.
> 
> 4 senger, kjøkken, dusj, toalett, tv. 15km fra narvik, 35km fra sverige. 350kr/døgn. +4776955531
> 
> eiku soittelemaan



Joo, eiku soittelemaan  :Leveä hymy: , osaakohan ne englantia. Sillä sais ehkä jotenki sen kämpän. Ruottilla ja norjalla se jää kyllä saamatta...

oliko jotain osotetta, jos siellä vois käyä? vai onko tuo joku yks mökki vaan jossain metässä?

----------


## HemmoP

no aika huitsin kuusessa se on jos on siinä rajan ja Narvikin välisä.. Se on vaan vitun jyrkkää rantapenkkaa koko väli. Mielummin ainaki itte asuisin keskellä kyllää, siinä ne jutut on.. Mutta valintojavalintoja.. nnniii ja ne norskit kyllä ylleensä ossaa hyvvää englantia..

Hösö,onko tolla yhellä raiderilla pelastusliivit päälä?!

ei muuta kiitos.

----------


## V

> no aika huitsin kuusessa se on jos on siinä rajan ja Narvikin välisä.. Se on vaan vitun jyrkkää rantapenkkaa koko väli. Mielummin ainaki itte asuisin keskellä kyllää, siinä ne jutut on.. Mutta valintojavalintoja.. nnniii ja ne norskit kyllä ylleensä ossaa hyvvää englantia..
> 
> Hösö,onko tolla yhellä raiderilla pelastusliivit päälä?!
> 
> ei muuta kiitos.



kyllä met taijamma mennä suosiolla sinne kylälle. syyskuun ekavkl ois tarkotus lähteä.. saas nähä... kiitosta taas ...

----------


## marco1

Nyt ois Teemulle hyvä tilaisuus kiskoa kalsarit päälle ja aloittaa muantiepyöräily:
http://www.kakapyoraily.net/myytavana.htm

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösmän kans veettiin tiistaina turkinpippureita, katteltiin vanhoja dioja ja muisteltiin Rolloa. Ja muisteltiin Narvikia. Mie muistelin sitä ekaa Narfiikin keikkaa, ku vaelluskengät & Lapin Radio -paita oli vielä omasta mielestä ihan siistit ajokamat. Sitten muistelin kans, ku Jefferssoni tsiikaili öökalla meikän Kameleonttia vuonna 2001, puisteli päätä ja tuumas, että wc seleksöni on sitten multa kielletty. Oiskohan se viitannu niihin v-jarruihin, tiiä siitäki Kanadan rohjakkeesta... Varmaan se noin niinkuin yleisesti ottaen arvioi meikän valmiuksia tulla sieltä yhtenä palasena alas.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kimmo, soita Tilastokeskukselle, niin ne antaa sulle sen mökin osokkeen koordinaatit! Sitten soitat mulle, mie laitan ne tuohon karttaohjelmaan ja digitoin jostaki Vuokatin karttakuvan taustalle. Mittaan siitä etäisyyen rinteeseen ja raportoin sulle n. viikon sisällä. Miltä kuulostais?  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Nii tai sit kerrot mulle sen mökin nimen ja mä kerron sulle missä se on jos se on Vuokatissa...

Homma bueno?

Kyllä Marko yrittää mua maantielle. 
Ei ois paha, mutta mistä raha???

Mutta kalsareita en perr... päälleni laita vaikka maantiekihnuttimen ostaisinnii  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> Kyllä Marko yrittää mua maantielle. 
> Ei ois paha, mutta mistä raha???



Pitää yrittää houkutella miestä liikunnan pariin, tai sitten olisihan tuommoisella maantievehkeellä mahdollista pudottaa työmatka-ajasta n. 14%
Pankista rahaa saa, mekin käytiin hakemassa muutama tonni lisää kun tilipäivään oli niin pitkästi. 

Ainiin, pelkääkö se emäntä vielä noita puutarhatonttuja kun ette ole kylästelleet... nyt olis nimittäin hyvä grillailla kun sinapitkin on omasta takaa. Ei lopu kesken!

--

Onkohan Iiro selvinnyt valareissusta fillarilla vai onko tajunnut hakea vemppaa?   :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Marsu pongattu Mountain Bike Centerin edestä. Mitä lie tarvikkeita käynynnä hakemasa.

----------


## marco1

> Marsu pongattu Mountain Bike Centerin edestä. Mitä lie tarvikkeita käynynnä hakemasa.



Painostin rouvan ostamaan uuden kypärän, edellinen on ainakin 6v vanha.

----------


## t.

> Joo, eiku soittelemaan , osaakohan ne englantia. Sillä sais ehkä jotenki sen kämpän. Ruottilla ja norjalla se jää kyllä saamatta...
> 
> oliko jotain osotetta, jos siellä vois käyä? vai onko tuo joku yks mökki vaan jossain metässä?



en kyllä tiijä, luulis kyllä että lontoota osaa kaikki ja norjahan on kuitenkin sivistysvaltio. ei ollu mittään osoitetta. joku yksittäinen mökki siis ja semmoselta ilmotustaululta lauttarannasta sen bongasin. kuvista päätellen tais kyllä autolla päästä pihaan että ei se ihan metässä taida olla. ja ihan fiksun näkönen tönö. enempää en itekkään tiijä koko hommasta. hinta on vaan semmonen joka ittelläki houkutti ja siks pistin ylös nuo tiedot että jos joskus ei jaksa kynyttää teltassa.

oho ja sorry tv että olin sua norjaan siirtämässä  :Leveä hymy: 

oiskohan marko tai joku innokas lähtee tänään polkuja polkee johki???

----------


## Teemu N

Vaimo just tänään kyseli et kysäsepä Markolta millo niil voi mennä käymään?
Olisko la jotain. Käyn Pellossa kisoissa mut illalla???

Tai sit ens viikolla, miten teille vaan käy.

----------


## marco1

> Vaimo just tänään kyseli et kysäsepä Markolta millo niil voi mennä käymään?
> Olisko la jotain. Käyn Pellossa kisoissa mut illalla???
> 
> Tai sit ens viikolla, miten teille vaan käy.



Kotonahan sitä paljolti ollaan, lauantaikin on vielä "vapaa".

->t.
Ounasvaaralla voisi rymistellä jonkinlaisen lenkin, olisko kuuden pintaan sieltä stadionilta.

----------


## t.

> ->t.
> Ounasvaaralla voisi rymistellä jonkinlaisen lenkin, olisko kuuden pintaan sieltä stadionilta.



jepjoo ok siellä siis silloin. eikös sulla ollu semmonen pumppu millä saa nuihin vaimennussysteemeihin ilmaa? viititkö ottaa matkaan.. pitäs floattiin saaha vähän painetta.

----------


## Hösö

> Hösö,onko tolla yhellä raiderilla pelastusliivit päälä?!
> 
> ei muuta kiitos.




son semmonen vitun komia veeärrän sajeviitta! pyysin et diilais mullekki semmosen! ois kuvauksissa aika pro, ku tuntuu et joka vitun kerta tulee jotain märkää ku pitäs kuvia ottaa...  :Vihainen:

----------


## The Golden boy

> son semmonen vitun komia veeärrän sajeviitta! pyysin et diilais mullekki semmosen! ois kuvauksissa aika pro, ku tuntuu et joka vitun kerta tulee jotain märkää ku pitäs kuvia ottaa...



Vuoteenkastelija? Ennenaikainen ejakulaatio?

----------


## tv.

Oho, kylläpä työpäivä venyy. Kuitenki kämpilä vaan irkkaisin joten sama son piirtää kuvia tietsikalla töisä.

----------


## Hösö

> Vuoteenkastelija? Ennenaikainen ejakulaatio?




jälkimmäinen  :Irvistys: 


5työntöö ja vihellys...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tyypillistä kylmien olosuhteiden miehille - pakkasen paukkuessa miinus siljoonassa on lemmen syytä olla tulista mutta nopeasti suoritettua.

Jea, meikäpä lähtee aamukahaville ja palaan sitten tänne syvällisten ajatusten pariin. Residentin tumma paahto, oottako testaillu? Paskemapaaki oon joskus maistanu, vaikka ei tuosta vielä viisari supervärähdä.

----------


## The Golden boy

> Tyypillistä kylmien olosuhteiden miehille - pakkasen paukkuessa miinus siljoonassa on lemmen syytä olla tulista mutta nopeasti suoritettua.
> 
> Jea, meikäpä lähtee aamukahaville ja palaan sitten tänne syvällisten ajatusten pariin. Residentin tumma paahto, oottako testaillu? Paskemapaaki oon joskus maistanu, vaikka ei tuosta vielä viisari supervärähdä.



Normaali "pressa" ykköspaahtoa, tumma kolomosta. Ei säväyttänyt ei. Pressa pressana ja expresso expressona.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hei, miettikääpä mulle kaveriksi, että mikkä ois turhimpia esineitä, jotka vois kaverille antaa läksiäislahjaksi? Mietittiin semmosta survival-kittiä, kun se pyyhältää kohta Ameriikkaan. Aateltiin kaikkea yleishyödyllistä tyyliin: kortonkeja, avain, kuva meiän äitistä, action-figuuri, kirahvi, heinäseiväs, kastelukannu, muovihaarukka ja -veitsi, Itämeri ... You name it.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Jerrykannu täynnä bensaa. Son ameriikasa kohta kultaakin kalliimpaa! Tai sitten jos sinne veis vaikka miljoonabisneksen läksiäislhjana mukana niin ois helepompi olla? Tai sitten ameriikkaan kantsii ottaa sellanen Osama naamari ja weeceepaprurullista tehty kertasinko. Se pittää sitten pukia päälle ennen ku astuu koneeseen. "Opettele Ählämiä ½ tunnissa"-opus tehostaisi tämän naamarisinkoyhdistelmän vitsikkyyttä kanssamatkaajissa ja kenttähenkilökunnassa  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> Hei, miettikääpä mulle kaveriksi, että mikkä ois turhimpia esineitä, jotka vois kaverille antaa läksiäislahjaksi? Mietittiin semmosta survival-kittiä, kun se pyyhältää kohta Ameriikkaan. Aateltiin kaikkea yleishyödyllistä tyyliin: kortonkeja, avain, kuva meiän äitistä, action-figuuri, kirahvi, heinäseiväs, kastelukannu, muovihaarukka ja -veitsi, Itämeri ... You name it.



Kommunistinen manifesti by Karl Marx. Sitä vois jenkkien olla vaikia sulattaa. Toisaalta tuota opusta voisi käyttää kyllä sytykkeenä, joten ei se aivan turha lienee.

----------


## HemmoP

eei helevetti, kohta on taas tonneja lisää velekaa  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta pääasia että penat viihtyy  :Hymy: 

nyt kohti Rukaa, ruulz!

----------


## Mechz

Oukkudorppi valmiina...

----------


## HemmoP

nhonni, sehän näyttäis vissiin toimivalta!


Oltiimpa Rukalla. Oli ihan saatanan siistiä!! Miksi tommosta paikkaa ei voi olla takapihalla :S Gärmä repas taas uuen ennätyksen, puhko molemmat renkaat yhtäaikaa ja pää edellä kiveen, siitä suoraan Pisteeseen kaljalle ja aamulla 7:30 kömpi takasin mökille.. Eikä mitään hajua missä se oli ollut  :No huh!: 

Me muut ihan urheiltiin, oli kyllä loistava leiri  :Hymy:  Tuli ajettua vähintäänkin tarpeeksi, sormet huutaapi vieläki armoa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika hyvä putoamisefekti, Tiitti!  :Hymy: 

Kokkailin valasta tossa lauantaina. Maku oli erittäin loistava, hieman riistainen. Eipä tullut aatelleeksi aiemmin, että valaanliha on lehmäisen tummanpunaista. Ei se oo mikään kala.

Tällä viikolla alkaa triathlon-reenit!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

mää söin viikonloppuna lihakeittoa ja kalakeittoa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ai sekasin, vai?  :Hymy: 

Miepä tein laittomuuksiaki.

----------


## The Golden boy

> Ai sekasin, vai? 
> 
> Miepä tein laittomuuksiaki.



?Nuorisokriminaali?

Hemmo alkanut harrastamaan yhdistelevää keittiötä? Mitäpä tuumaa tähän makueksperttimme Hösö?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei mikään "nuoriso" enää, kriminaali vaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hösö on taas sopan keittäny tänään töissä.

----------


## Hösö

sopat o keitelty joo..


meinaako se hemmo jonku kriminaaliauton pistää? vai uuen kelekan?  :Leveä hymy:  kenties molemmat?

----------


## The Golden boy

Hemmo ostaa itellensä lunta, notta pääsee kelkkaileen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no emmää mittään osta, kuhan taas haaveilen  :Sarkastinen: 



talavia tässä kuitenkin nyt oottelee ihan kympillä, uusia suunitelmia on taas enemmän kun kerkii toteuttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Rah, polvi kipeänä eikä pysty ajamaan. Lepoa päivä tai pari eli käytännössä pelkästään 5 kiloisen puutarhatontun nostelua lääkkeeksi.

http://espressoporn.com/
(ei pysty selittämään)

----------


## The Golden boy

> Rah, polvi kipeänä eikä pysty ajamaan. Lepoa päivä tai pari eli käytännössä pelkästään 5 kiloisen puutarhatontun nostelua lääkkeeksi.
> 
> http://espressoporn.com/
> (ei pysty selittämään)



Jos et pysty selittämään tuota sivustoa, kait sentään pystyt selittämän sen, miten ajauduit tuolle epämääräiselle sivustolle?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Jos et pysty selittämään tuota sivustoa, kait sentään pystyt selittämän sen, miten ajauduit tuolle epämääräiselle sivustolle?



ööh, en oikeastaan halua selittää...   :Leveä hymy:  
Kelpaisko väliaikaiseksi selitykseksi "tiedonhakutehtävä internetistä"?

----------


## The Golden boy

Ahaa, siinä tapauksessa kait voit selittää, kuka tehtävän antoi.

----------


## The Golden boy

Tarinan Hemmon päivästä:

20.07.2003 13:26 - Boikotissa. (http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/benrope/diary2003_a4.html)

Eilen iltapäivällä terassilta poistuessani (taas!) huomasin parin jo itsensä rauhoittuneeseen tilaan saattaneen hemmon nukahtaneen nurtsille munamankelini viereen. Sohiessani avainta fillarin lukkoon toinen sammuneista tuli puoliksi tajuihinsa ja sai valtavan yskänkohtauksen. Ei helvetti, ei kai se nyt vaan saa oksennusta aikaiseksi johon se tukehtuu? Mitä mä sitten teen? Se on kyllä kyljellään, ei tukehdu. Ei se näköjään oksenna. Omatuntoni soimasi ja jäin hetkeksi tarkkailemaan mihin tilanne kehittyy. Nothing happens. Heebo rauhoittuu ja jatkaa uniaan. Benrope mankeloi pois. 

Aikaisemmin tapahtunutta. Ravintolan, joka ei välitä siitä, että joku lojuu sen oven edessä kallo halki värjäämässä katua punaiseksi, ei tarvitse myöskään odottaa benropea tuhlaamaan rahojaan sinne. Perkele! 

Ahdistaa.

----------


## HemmoP

kyllähän tuo mahtoi olla ihan goldencool janssonin bilepäiväkirjasta  :Leveä hymy: 

torstaina ois lähtö tuhlaan velekarahoja..sweet

----------


## The Golden boy

> kyllähän tuo mahtoi olla ihan goldencool janssonin bilepäiväkirjasta 
> 
> torstaina ois lähtö tuhlaan velekarahoja..sweet



Ei oo, aikuisten oikiasti. 

Hmmm.... salaisuuden verho verhoaa Hemmon hankintoja. Pitäisköhän tohon liittää jonkinlainen veikkaus? 

Vaihtoehdot

1) Nopo
2) Auto
3) Kelekka
4) Vaimo Thaimaasta
5) Sauvasekoitin
6) Leipäkone
7) Jukeboksi
8) Venootti
9) Joku muu, mikä_______________?

----------


## HemmoP

parempi kö ei hehkuta liikaa, kattothan sitten ens viikolla tapahtuko mittään.. Velekarahat on kuitenki jo tilillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Hmmm.... salaisuuden verho verhoaa Hemmon hankintoja. Pitäisköhän tohon liittää jonkinlainen veikkaus?



Minä tiedän mitä se aikoo, Kaamasen kievari oli myytävänä sunnuntain Lapparissa, 300 kiloeuroa.

----------


## Hösö

se on 9!

pyykkikone!  :Leveä hymy: 


kuulin huhua tuossa joku hetki sit et semmone o vielä ostamatta...


meilläpä ei ole  :Vink:  ruusenlevi tullee pian ni ei tarvi ennää juossa tuolla varusvarastolla vaatteita pyykkäämässä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ää, kysyin Kimmolta, ja se on vaan palakannu Oulun kalleimman sisustussuunnittelijan miettiin sen kämpälle uusia raikkaita ratkaisuja. Vähän jotain peessiä ja okraan vivahtavaa, ehkä jotain uusia nahkaratkaisuja tai angoravillaleninkejä seinille, kuulemma. Olisi toivomus saada kubismia ja kulinäärimeinikejä Aalto-Gyllen-Kullenberg -tyyliin, mieluiten silkkisenä ja pienellä neulakoolla.

Hösö!1 Lähetäänkö huomenna (torstaina) ajeleen pillareilla kylille? Teemana old-skool!  :Hymy:  Iltasella, joskus viien jälkeen? Onko töitä? Joko mennään?

----------


## Hösö

ei mennä!

9-23.30 o töitä...

ja dare ei oo edelleenkää kasassa...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mites perjantai? Laita kasaan.  :Hymy:  Ja kai nyt yhteen Elsvört Utareeseen saa jarrulevyn ostettua!? 

Son kohta kesä ohi, eikä me olla ees vielä ajettu Tuomiokirkon portaita.

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  ei se nyt kerkiä kun pitää olla KOTONA irccaamassa ja viettämässä perhe-elämää!

Kohtapuoleen lähetään sitten hakeen sitä elämää etelästä! Sweet eikä malttaisi odotella.. Toivottavasti nyt jotain tarttuupi siihen onkeen, huomenna on kuvia tai sitten ei  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> ei se nyt kerkiä kun pitää olla KOTONA irccaamassa ja viettämässä perhe-elämää!
> 
> Kohtapuoleen lähetään sitten hakeen sitä elämää etelästä! Sweet eikä malttaisi odotella.. Toivottavasti nyt jotain tarttuupi siihen onkeen, huomenna on kuvia tai sitten ei



Viitasaari in mai maind!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Dipassa pärähti jo sivu ysi, joten ihan valmistumisen kynnyksellä ollaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Pittää oikein mainostaa, ku niin harvoin tätäkin tapahtuu: meen ajamaan pyörällä nyt! Koko illaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Pittää oikein mainostaa, ku niin harvoin tätäkin tapahtuu: meen ajamaan pyörällä nyt! Koko illaksi.



Toi on sen verran kova temppu että pitää ottaa mallia ja yrittää samaa huomenna. Tänään ei jaksa mutta tulihan sentään käytyä monessa fillariliikkeessä..

blue1 on muuten aika heikko firma matkustajapalveluillaan ja aikataulussa pysymisen osalta.

----------


## Hösö

pe on sit 8-23  :Leveä hymy: 

katellaa syssymmällä  :Leveä hymy: 


jos sais vähä tunteja läjjää ni matkustaapi sit pohjollaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## MakeM

> pe on sit 8-23 
> 
> katellaa syssymmällä 
> 
> jos sais vähä tunteja läjjää ni matkustaapi sit pohjollaan!




Kai sie oo tulossa rukalle kisailee 3.9 ?

----------


## HemmoP

Oli myyjän mukaan muutama naarmu tosa kärryssä..ei muuten tullu kauppoja



Tommoseen joutu sitten tyytymään..ens vuonna ostan sitten sen täysperävaunun tohon pihalle!



Illasta sitten gurmet, olutnakkeja ja olutranskiksia  :Kieli pitkällä: 



nyt voiski tää kesä loppua tähän ja SATAA SITÄ LUNTA!!!!!!!!!!11111111111

----------


## Ville

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=574708
kevyt, näppärä, mukava  :Hymy:  aivan yllätti kuinka paljon lujaa tuo kulkee levillä ku scream  :Hymy: 

käytin mojokittiäkin vähän irti ja auki. vaihoin ilmaventtiilin, pumppailin ilmaa, putsailin. ja tottakai vähän silicon spraytä sisälle.[img]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/img]

----------


## m_ka

Screemillä o mukava roppailla.Ei oo mihinkää kiire.
Lähtis vuokattiin..Kimmo?

----------


## Hösö

> Kai sie oo tulossa rukalle kisailee 3.9 ?



noup....

hyvä jos sinne tahkolle pääsee...

----------


## Mechz

jaaha....

----------


## HemmoP

Tosa listaa Vuokattiin lähtijöistä. Pistäkääpä konmenttia kuka ei oo lähösä niinku VARMASTI, tai siis kuka on..ja silleen. tai jotain

 Minä
 Jukka
 Juho
 Tiitsa
 Jeffe
 Ville(muonio)
 Mika
 Aku
 Psysi
 Ville(pori)
 Arik
 Tomil
 Tonnil
 Pikkuanssi

 Ja kenet nyt tosta unohin?

 Varaan vitunmoisen linnan huomenissa, ilmoittautumiset on sit sitovia!!!111  :Vihainen:

----------


## Tomi L.

Tomnit kuittaa, arik kuittaa ja pohjoismaiden nopein kuittaa.

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Pori kuittaa...

----------


## m_ka

Tulossa ollaan.On muute nyt reitit viimesen päälle ajokunnossa..Aku ajeli rimmerillä varmaan joku 16h viikonlopun aikana.

----------


## Hösö

no en oo tulossa  :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

salamat rulex!

----------


## Hösö

aini, HÄN 



kävi meilä tännää...ja jaska perkele sai nimmarinki vielä! ***** et masensi...

----------


## P-Joe

> Aku ajeli rimmerillä varmaan joku 16h viikonlopun aikana.



Kuulostaa hyvältä.
Ja mukava päästä välillä ajamaan ilman helvetillistä työntämistä.

Lähteekö muuten Kimmo kattomaan Maija Vilkkumaata?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

tiijän keskiviikkona että pääsenkö vuokattiin.....
talotyömaalla saattaa olla rasti viikonloppuna.....vittuprkle...

----------


## HemmoP

> Lähteekö muuten Kimmo kattomaan Maija Vilkkumaata?



en ***** ikinä!! Saat tappaa mut jos meinaat että kuuntelisin sitä kiekumista ja saatanan aivottomia sanoja, enkä kyllä kuuntele sillonkaan!! Vtu.  :Vihainen: 


Tiitsa, nyt ei voi olla rasteja! Sano kerranki jollekki että nyt meikä EI oo messissä ja lähet vuokattiin  :Leveä hymy: 

talavi!!1

----------


## The Golden boy

> talavi!!1



Ei ole vielä talvi, Kimmo. Kyllähän sä sen tiedät. Vasta muutaman kuukauden päästä.

----------


## HemmoP

mutta jossakin on nytkin varmasti talvi! miksei vois olla meilläki, ees jossain.

Viikon kysymys. Voiko olla liian kaunista? Kuva voi toimia sitten tehosteena jos tuntuu että voi.

----------


## The Golden boy

> mutta jossakin on nytkin varmasti talvi! miksei vois olla meilläki, ees jossain.
> 
> Viikon kysymys. Voiko olla liian kaunista? Kuva voi toimia sitten tehosteena jos tuntuu että voi.



Ensin pitää määritellä kauneus. Kauneushan on tunnetusti katsojan silmässä (paitti sokealla). Kauneus on siis subjektiivinen käsitys jostakin. Jotta kauneutta voi olla liikaa, sitä täytyy olla myös liian vähän, eli rumuutta. Rumuuskin on katsojan silmässä (paitti edelleenkin sen sokean). Liian rumaa, onko sitä? Mielestäni on eli tässä tapauksessa vastakohtaisesti voi jokin olla liian kaunista jonkun mielestä. Eri asia on sitten, mitä tapahtuu, kun joku tai jokin on liian kaunista. Nuorelle pojalle ejakulaatio, vanhalle sydänkohtaus. Naiselle kyynel, miehelle kauhunväristys. Ainoa asia mikä on varmaa, että käsitys kauniista tai liian kauniista heikkenee. Ajatelkaapa vaikka kuvaa todella kauniista naisesta. Kun on viikon ajan tuijottanut sitä kuvaa, ei kohde vaikutakaan enää niin syvällisesti katsojaan kuin aikaisemmin. Kauneus on katoavaista, siis myös liiallinen kauneuskin.

Huh, oliko liian kaunis vastaus?

----------


## HemmoP

no siis.. mitä tapahtuu jos on liian kaunista? jos sen rajan ylittääpi? kuoleeko sitten?

ainakin sellaseen helvetin rumaan voi periaatteessa kuolla kun säikähtää kuoliaaksi. Toisaalta voihan se sydän pysähtyä siihenkin kun ihhailee jotain maisemaa..en tiiä, pitääpä kysässä joltain elämänmestarilta.

----------


## The Golden boy

> no siis.. mitä tapahtuu jos on liian kaunista? jos sen rajan ylittääpi? kuoleeko sitten?
> 
> ainakin sellaseen helvetin rumaan voi periaatteessa kuolla kun säikähtää kuoliaaksi. Toisaalta voihan se sydän pysähtyä siihenkin kun ihhailee jotain maisemaa..en tiiä, pitääpä kysässä joltain elämänmestarilta.



Liian kauniin vaikutus riippuu taasen henkilöstä, kuten jo edellisessä viestissäni taisin mainita. Jos on olemassa liian kaunista, mitä tulee sen jälkeen? Kaunis, kauniimpi, liian kaunis, RUMA! Eikös liian kaunis ole oikeastaan jo rumaa. Kun se kerta on liian kaunista. Tavallinen kaunis menis, mutta liian kaunis on jo aivan liikaa. Ja liika on aina liikaa eli ei sopivasti. Sopivan kaunis vielä menettelisi?

----------


## HemmoP

no eihän sen jälkeen tuu enää mitään. Son niinko siinä hetkessä. Niinkö paras, ymmärräkkönä? AAttele kön ihhailee jotain kaunista niin se sitten on kohta ihan normi ja mielenkiinto mennee muualle. Mutta sit jos on liian kaunista niin jää siihen hetkeen eikä pääse irti. On niinkö monttu auki vaan ja muuttuu vähitellen porkkanaksi  :Sekaisin: 

Lapaset tippuu vaan hankeen ja jääpi seisoon siihen paikkaan. Näin siinä käyp!

----------


## The Golden boy

> no eihän sen jälkeen tuu enää mitään. Son niinko siinä hetkessä. Niinkö paras, ymmärräkkönä? AAttele kön ihhailee jotain kaunista niin se sitten on kohta ihan normi ja mielenkiinto mennee muualle. Mutta sit jos on liian kaunista niin jää siihen hetkeen eikä pääse irti. On niinkö monttu auki vaan ja muuttuu vähitellen porkkanaksi 
> 
> Lapaset tippuu vaan hankeen ja jääpi seisoon siihen paikkaan. Näin siinä käyp!



Ei sitten päästetä irti, vaan eletään hetkesä. Hemmo oottaa talavia. Oottavan aika on tunnetusti pitkä. Mikä avuksi?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jos nyt lähetään vaikkapa lookisesti purkamaan tätä dilemmaa, niin otetaanpa tähän alkuun pieni esimerkki toisesta näkökulmasta.

Jos on älykäs, niin sehän on ihan ok ja loistohomma. Tästä voidaan mennä tyhmempään tai älykkäämpään suuntaan. Jos on liian tyhmä, niin sitä on käytännössä hullu. Jos on älyttömän älykäs, niin on ns. nero. Jos on liian nero, niin on taas hullu.

Voimme siis induktiolla ja pienellä vektoriveivauksella päätellä, että liian kaunis on rumannäköistä, eikä sitä siis jaksa kattella.

----------


## HemmoP

nniiin, tosta tuliki mieleen Groundhog Day leffa. Tai siis tää tuli jo aiemmin mieleen ko Hösön kans tosa jutskailtiin elämän salaisuuksista. 

Mietippä jos heräis aina samaan elämään. Menis töihin, tulis töistä, irkkais/joiskaljaa/kävispaskalla/, sammuis, heräis, menis töihin. 7/viikossa, 52viikkoa/kuukauesa. Tuntusko jotenkin kaikki saavutetulta, kun harrastas tota niinkö sanotaanko vaikka 3o vuotta  :Sekaisin:  ?

aikaa vois vissiin lyhentää, vai pidentääkkö sitä pysty liikkumalla liian lujaa.. jos sitten alkas liikkuun entistäkin hitaammin niin mitä sitte tapahtus?

----------


## MakeM

huh, mitä juttua  :Hymy:  

Onko Rollosta tulossa ketään Rukalle 3.9 ajamaan alamäkirallia hemmon kaveriksi, leikkimieliseen mutta niin verenmakuiseen dh-kisaan.

Osallistumismaksua ei ole, hissilippu kustantaa 10 - 20€. Koko päivä siis ajetaan ja sillon tällön kellotetaan aikoja, hyvä meininki popittajakin tulee dh-ratojen kupeeseen.

Illalla sitten voidaan juoda kuppi kaakaota. Majoituspaikaksikin on keksitty edullisempi vaihtoehto...

----------


## HemmoP

Makem.. tosa sipiläinen ja keinonen ja kait maliset ja kumppanitki on tulossa. Eile tuo sipiläinen jotaki semmosta selosti.

Juho on takuulla messissä, ja luulis ny TV:ki olevan siellä?

----------


## Hösö

olen ilmiö-> http://ridefree.fi/news.php?id=543

----------


## Turpomies

Morijes.
Joo mäkin olen menossa Vuokattiin. Olen Seinäjoen poikien kaa samas kämpäs. Että näemme sitten sielä Grillikatoksella. Tai ehkä ei, koska olen jo valot pois siinä vaihees lauantai-iltaa. Tai no en ehkä.

Eipä ole paljo tullut ajeltua ja olen Rollossa töissä torstaihin asti et aika kylmiltään taas mennään. Hösö nyt voisin hakee sen palikan sieltä siun porukoilta. OKEI??? mieluiten jo huomenna.  :Hymy: 

Kyllä se Kimmollekin se talvi tulee. Ja mä meen kattoon jo JANI WICKHOLMIA ku se on niin IHQ. No e. Tai siis meen koska sillon on paikka täynnä kissoja. Kimmo kyllä sunki pitäis tulla sinne kissajahtiin. Mä olinki jo Lauantaina harjoittelemassa ja menihän se.

aightttt

----------


## Turpomies

...ku kohta on se hirvijahti ja sorsajahti... Mut niihin mulla ei ole lupaa.

----------


## tv.

jeah.... ompa mukava ajella pitkästä aikaa pyörällä kuntoilumielessä. 23km kertyny iltalenkkiä. Piti välillä tulla töihin syömään vanukasta ja juomaan mehua. Jospa tästä Pohjolankadulta ajais Rantavitikan kautta kämpile.....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tommi, tuo makeannälkäinen friiraideri.

----------


## Hösö

jurbomies! soita mulle huomenna asiantiimoilta ni pannaa homma kuosiin!


sabaan menty sisälle...  :Vihainen:

----------


## The Golden boy

> jurbomies! soita mulle huomenna asiantiimoilta ni pannaa homma kuosiin!
> 
> 
> sabaan menty sisälle...



Oliko tultu myös ulos?

----------


## The Golden boy

> Jos nyt lähetään vaikkapa lookisesti purkamaan tätä dilemmaa, niin otetaanpa tähän alkuun pieni esimerkki toisesta näkökulmasta.
> 
> Jos on älykäs, niin sehän on ihan ok ja loistohomma. Tästä voidaan mennä tyhmempään tai älykkäämpään suuntaan. Jos on liian tyhmä, niin sitä on käytännössä hullu. Jos on älyttömän älykäs, niin on ns. nero. Jos on liian nero, niin on taas hullu.
> 
> Voimme siis induktiolla ja pienellä vektoriveivauksella päätellä, että liian kaunis on rumannäköistä, eikä sitä siis jaksa kattella.



Jos on liian tyhmä, niin on hullu? Mutta voihan hullukin olla äärimmäisen älykäs. Hulluus ja tyhmyys eivät ole toisiansa poissulkevia käsitteitä. Hullu on yhteiskunnan määrittelemä massasta poikkeava yksilö. Älyttömän älykäs on niinku niin älykäs, ettei mitään rajaa, ei kuitenkaan ehkä liian älykäs.  Ehkä yksilö on tällöin nero. Tässei induktiot ja vektoriveivaukset palajo auta. Mie taijan tulla hulluksi, olenko siis liian älykäs?

----------


## HemmoP

tsek tis http://www.amerkjetil.com/video/turbokarlsen.wmv makia viteo Noriasta.

----------


## Hösö

> Oliko tultu myös ulos?



oli..ja vielä oli otettu jottain matkaanki...

----------


## The Golden boy

> oli..ja vielä oli otettu jottain matkaanki...



Paskempi homma. Toivottavasti ei mittään tärkiää ollu sabasa säilösä.
Jos tulleepi vastaan, otan nenästä senkan.

----------


## Hösö

njoo...***** fox:n ja avalanssin tarrat oli perkele pöllitty...  :Vihainen: 


ois ollu stereot ja vermeet mut *****, tarrat! minun kiiltokuvat o varastettu!

----------


## PeeTee

Jee meikä lähtee taas tässä ouluun hieroon tuttavuutta kirurginveitsen kanssa  :Irvistys:     Pitäsköhän tässä alkaa pikkuhiljaa katteleen titaaniniveliä  :Hymy: 

Mites Hösö viihtyy siellä etelässä? Mie saatan tässä torstaina tulla käväseen siellä tai perjantaina, jos kaikki menee hyvin.

----------


## Hösö

taas puukkoa? voi paska!  :Irvistys: 


hyvi mie oo viihtyny täälä, kai? vitun yksinäistä...päiväni murmelina on kai sit kohtalo...

herätys,töihin,irkki,unta,herätys,töihin,irkki  ,unta,herätys,töihin,irkki,unta....


mie oon to 13-21 töisä ja pe 7-14.30  :Hymy:  et tuu käymää pe, ni mennää vaikka kahaville  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> ...päiväni murmelina on kai sit kohtalo...




No sitähä mie sannoin, sitä se elämä sielä on  :Leveä hymy:  Muuta takasi, tai ainaki lähemmäs pohojosta niin pääset takasi kiinni laiffiin!! 



Asiaakin ois! Vuokatista on sitten känppä, hommasin sen silleesti viel, että etelän pojjaat kerkkii käyä suihkussa ennen kotimatkaa (Luovutus sunnuntaina kloo 19.00 viimestään). Tosin se ny maksaa vähän extraa, mut voi olla vähän muksampi ajella kun ei tartte enää haista niin saatanan pahalle!

*
Eli varatkaa 35e per lätty massia messiin, makselen tuon omista pois ja maksakaa mulle vaikka sielä.
*

Majotus on ny silleen soppelisti siinä hesen ja hissin välisä.

Kohtapuoleen ollaan ajamassa rallia, aamusta iltaan,tai aamuun oikeestaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kaljaa varattu tarpeeksi matkaan? ja vodkaa?

----------


## HemmoP

joo, mikan kolffiin ei mahtunu ees meän pyörät mukaan kun on niin täys kaljaa ja viinaa ja makkaraa. Tullee hyvä reissu  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

valitettavasti ole töissä viikonlopun,pakko lätkätä lattia ennen kun valuu tulee...pahoittelen..

----------


## Teemu N

Siis Hesen ja hissin välissä. Se on siis siinä Hesen sillan alla, josta hiihtolatu kulkee. Mutta älä lupaa etelänmiehille sitä suihkuu, kato jos vaikka ei satu satamaan ollenkaan viikonloppuna  :Vink: 

Ei vuan, viekää äipälle ja isille terveisiä ja kertokaa, et oon tulossa sit seuraavana viikonloppuna kotia  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jep, sain hommattua lainapeitteeltä pressua niin ei ihan tartte sivutuulessä näivettyä! Varaan sen mäen puoleisen penkan ittelle makuupaikaksi, siinä on kaikkein lämpimin!

Sweet, enää muutama tunti  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

meka, muistakko millanen se avy oli tejjän pihalla?  :Leveä hymy: 

nyt son taas iha paska,löytyy SPV-venttiilit ja vehkeet...vissii aika tarkka öljypinnasta tuo keppi...

----------


## The Golden boy

> meka, muistakko millanen se avy oli tejjän pihalla? 
> 
> nyt son taas iha paska,löytyy SPV-venttiilit ja vehkeet...vissii aika tarkka öljypinnasta tuo keppi...



Kuinkahan tässä ihmisiä kusetetaan taas. Pöörätarvikkeet maksavat mammonaa ja ovat monasti aivan paskoja, varsinkin noi iskarihässäkät. PERKELE!

----------


## HemmoP

no hösö on niin herkkä että huomaa herneenkin renkaan alta, ei sille kelpaa ku kullattu 5thpelementavalansevox ja sekin jonkun korealaisen neekerin sisäänajopumpattuna ja liukuvoiteella varustettuna. Sitten se on vasta SIEDETTÄVÄ.

tosta tuli mieleen, lisäsin pokseriin öljyä eilen. Tuli hyvä mutta siinä on vaan vähän ongelmaa kun stefat vuotaa kaiken pihalle ekassa patissa  :Leveä hymy:  Siin on niinku tuoreöljyvoitelu! Paljonko ne stefat maksaa, jos jättäis pari koria olutta ostamatta ja investois joskus nuihin paskoihin uusia osiakin.

----------


## The Golden boy

> no hösö on niin herkkä että huomaa herneenkin renkaan alta, ei sille kelpaa ku kullattu 5thpelementavalansevox ja sekin jonkun korealaisen neekerin sisäänajopumpattuna ja liukuvoiteella varustettuna. Sitten se on vasta SIEDETTÄVÄ.
> 
> tosta tuli mieleen, lisäsin pokseriin öljyä eilen. Tuli hyvä mutta siinä on vaan vähän ongelmaa kun stefat vuotaa kaiken pihalle ekassa patissa  Siin on niinku tuoreöljyvoitelu! Paljonko ne stefat maksaa, jos jättäis pari koria olutta ostamatta ja investois joskus nuihin paskoihin uusia osiakin.



Laita siihen joku keräilyastia, mistä putki takas iskariin. Ei haittaa pienet vuodot. Välliin tietennii joku sihin tapanen.  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Ihan oikeata asiaa välillä:
Olikohan ne bokkserin stefat 9,90 kappale vai 2 kappaletta pohjolan kumissa. 

Tunti ja pois töistä...

----------


## MakeM

kimmo>mulla on siellä special biken alakerrassa yhet boxxerin stefat. Harri tietää leissin, semmone kirjekuorijuttu. Ne on muuten hösön mulle hommaamat joten ne onpi varmasti hipot.

----------


## HemmoP

eeeei kai jotkut "tested by petteri" stefat jokka rupes vuotaan alta sekunnin  :Leveä hymy: 

Meitsi ostaa halvimmat mitä löytyypi, pittää kävässä jostain putkiliikkeestä katteleen.


*NYT VUOKATTIIN 100-0 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111*

----------


## Hösö

mullapa o takavaihtaja  :Leveä hymy:  mallia superhipo :P

ja uus sänky, illalla...voi testata et miten se kestää rajua masturbointia!ahhhhh!!1

----------


## Teemu N

Hösö yritä kestää. Tuleepahan sänky kunnolla testattua!!!
Jos ei kestä viet takas liikkeeseen ja sanot...

Tuleepahan testattua sänky nyt sitten oikein kunnolla...
Käytiin V:n kans kattelee Oukulla maisemia ja tiputtelee DH baanan dropeja + Joen varressa pannuttamassa... Onneks oli kamera mukana.

Kalsari kännit rules.... ( Marso elä ihmettele, vaimo reissussa)

muista Kimmo viiä sille miun äetille terveisiä...

----------


## tv.

> Joen varressa pannuttamassa... Onneks oli kamera mukana.



Missä viipyy kuvat/video pannuista?  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Jaahas, vai tämmöistä täällä.   :Vink:  
Pitääpä yrittää karata huomenna lenkille, nyt tässä päristellään pojan kanssa työhuoneessa.

----------


## Teemu N

Vois koittaa sit lenkkiä.
Tartteis saaha tohon phaniin  lisää öljyä.
Kaivappas jostain Mulle Phaonin huoltoohjeet.
Manuaalissa ei oo ku räjjäytys kuvat.

Asensin muuten Messengerin vihdoin koneelle, tunnukset on ollu jo monta vuotta...

----------


## marco1

Inhimillinen tragedia, flunssa iski eikä lenkille pääse.... "elämä on kärsimysnäytelmä, aitiopaikoilla"

----------


## HemmoP

noniin lapsukaiset. Oltiin muuten Vuokatissakin!


perjantai alkoi hyvin, rillattiin ja oltiin inhimillisesti niinkuin kaikki sivistyneet. Mika tosin sammui sohvalle jo ennen kuin saatiin humalaa aikaiseksi. Saldona etelänpojille rikesakko määräysten vastaisella ajoneuvolla ajamisesta. Onneksi se poliisi joka sakkoa sääti, ei osannut lukea rekisterikilvistä että ne oli erit edessä ja takana. Pojilla oli vaihteeksi hyvä idis rapsutella etukilpeen erit kirjaimet ettei näy kamerassa  :Leveä hymy:  lauantai aamusta herättiin ja mentiin ajaan, siitä ei sen enempiä.

lauantai-iltana sitten otettiin pari olutta. Eka kekkastiin kaljanostoreissulla, että veetään baarissa pohjat. No sielähän istuttiin sitten paikallisen juopon kanssa ja tilattiin rinksulistalta erin makuisia mehuja. Juoppo-Topi viihdytti porukkaa yrittämällä iskee Jeppeä, ilmeisen naisellinen mies kaiketi  :Leveä hymy:  Ei oikeen onnistunu, ja lopulta koko konkkaronkka sai porttikiellon baariin ja Sotkamoon kun pikkuanssista ei uskonut että se on täysikäinen!!!!? Meitsi vielä yritti puhumalla selvittää tilannetta mutta ei se oikeen vissiin onnistunu. Sitten lennettiin Spacewagonilla takaisin, grillaamaan. Mukana oli yhä kaikki + ylimääräinen puutarhajakkara. 18 pulloa olutta kesti abt 2h. Siinä välissä Tuunaselta vuosi verta päästä ja käsistä ja kaikilla oli vissiin hauskaa. Itte en tiedä mitä tapahtui, joku vois referoida.

kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa lähdin paikalta pois. Jouduin taisteluun ojan ja pajupuskan kanssa, meni vissiin 20minsaa ennenkuin pääsin sieltä pois. Joku vittupää oli vissiin tarkoituksella kaivanu sen siihen keskelle polkua.

sitten olin nukkumassa ja heräsin aamusta kun en pystyny enää nukkumaan enkä valvomaan. Oli aika "voimaton" olo. 

muuten meni vitun hyvin, Juho kiteyttikin hyvin peleistä. "Eikö me voitas ens vuonna jättää nuo pyörätkin pois matkasta?".

Ainiin, sivistettiin itseä ihan perkeleesti. Käytiin katsomassa pesismatsia!! 

Kuvia tulee reissusta tässä kun joutaa, nyt tekis mieli nukkua abt puoli vuotta.

"Hösö, miten sulla menee noinniinku ihmisenä?"

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aku

Huhu kertoo, että joku yritti heittää Hiacea roskiksella. En tiedä osui(t)ko, mutta aamulla rillikatoksen ympäristössä oli kaksi roskista sisältöineen nakeltuina sinne sun tänne, ja varsinkin Hiacen parkkeerauspaikan vieressä tienposkessa oli useita rikottuja pulloja. Jos Hiace olisi silläkin kerralla ollut tukevasti offroad-parkissa, olisi siihen ollut varmasti helpompi osua roskiksella, ja olisin ehkä löytänyt sen aamulla poltettuna.

Näitä jälkiä katsellessani minuakin alkoi kiinnostaa, mitä yöllä oli tapahtunut. Jos teillä oli siellä ottelu, voittajana oli ilmeisesti Hiacella liikkunut kopla, koska he olivat sunnuntaina ajamassa, mutta muita ei näkynyt. 

Arvatkaa kuka siivosi sotkun...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Olen ylpeä teistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei helevetti, oikeesti anteeksi kaikille

----------


## Tomi L.

Joo, oli aika mahtava reissu. Ei ollu hiasessa jälkiä temmellyksestä, kaikki pullot ja roskikset meni ohi. Rikesakko tosiaan tuli, varustelultaan määräysten vastaisen ajoneuvon kuljettaminen aiheutti repeilyä kanssamatkustajissa. Kameraan koitettiin saada hyvä ilme mutta välähti niin nopeesti. Lauantain parkkeeraus oli kyllä loistava, ei muuten varasta kukaan. Mentiin vielä Tahkon kautta, tais olla suorin reitti kotiin jostain itä-karjalasta, toni luki karttaa. Kotona nukkumassa ~5 aamulla. Ens vuonna uudestaan.

----------


## Turpomies

Hieno reissu oli.

Teillä tuntu olevan vauhdikkaampaa ku meillä.  :Hymy:  Sielä katinkullassa oli kyllä aika tajuttomasti naisia. ja melkeen niitä tuli meidänki kämpille.

Täytyy kyllä pienesti kurtistaa kulmia tolle roskaamiselle varsinki jos AKU on ne joutunut siivoamaan. se on muutenki teheny aivan tarpeeksi hommia tuola ja muualla.

avaruusauto on janoinen ja hidas. 8 tuntia meni paluuseenki.

----------


## zanSSi

Hemmo, mä maksoin sen 35e sillon ku oltiin krillaamassa. kai muistat?

----------


## HemmoP

ime munaa ja pistä sitä massia tilille!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lähenpä käymään Jim Morrisonin haudalla Pariisissa.

----------


## Hösö

tahkolle ilimottauduttu!  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Miten töissä voisi olla kivaa?

----------


## marco1

> Lähenpä käymään Jim Morrisonin haudalla Pariisissa.



Kato jos Hösön nuoruus on haudattu samoille seuduille. Aikuinen!

----------


## Hösö

> Kato jos Hösön nuoruus on haudattu samoille seuduille. Aikuinen!



ja jos siellä ois mun menetetty ylivoima!


saanko esitellä:

*Light-Hösö*


98.5kg sano lääkäri tännää...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## The Golden boy

> ja jos siellä ois mun menetetty ylivoima!
> 
> 
> saanko esitellä:
> 
> *Light-Hösö*
> 
> 
> 98.5kg sano lääkäri tännää...



Voij Ziisus! miten hyvänen aika sii voit ennnää etes asua siellä, kun ruokakin on niin pahhaa, että sie laihut. Tuu hyvä veli pois sieltä betoniviidakon harmaudesta, niin alamma syömään voita, suolaa ja pippuria. Siis pelkästään! Palanpainikkeeksi nautimme jottain spcecial fat -olutta rasvaisella baarijakkalla. Saatammahan myö lipaista itse jakkaraakin. Taitaapi se tsadi olla oikia olemisen sietämätön keveys  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

huh, Hösö on puottanu puolessa vuojessa painoa 20kiloa! Tätä menoa se on olematon 2.5v päästä, tosin sittenhän se soluttautuu varsin hyvin niiden etelän tollojen sekaan  :Leveä hymy: 

tänään Rukalle, tuoremehulinjalla  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Ja kohta Hösö muuttuu vegaaniksi, joka tulee tänne pohojoseen puolustamaan porojen oikeuksia. Eikä sääskiäkään saa tappaa enää!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

itteasiassa,  mie oon alottanu semmosen "kevyen linjan"  :Leveä hymy: 

ruoka koostuu pääasiassa kasviksista/salaatista+ei voita/kermaa enää...


alakaa pelottaan et mitä ne sannoo ku tulee veriarvojen tulokset...kolesteroolit jne...  :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

> itteasiassa,  mie oon alottanu semmosen "kevyen linjan" 
> 
> ruoka koostuu pääasiassa kasviksista/salaatista+ei voita/kermaa enää...
> 
> 
> alakaa pelottaan et mitä ne sannoo ku tulee veriarvojen tulokset...kolesteroolit jne...



Hösön uudet lempparilaulajat ovat Matti ja Teppo ja biiseistä erityisesti "Kaiken takana on nainen"?

----------


## Hösö

no jep jep!

muuten, mie vissiin kai joudun passaan tahkon...ei heru lomaa ku yks vuoropäällikkö vaihto firmaa ja toinen lähtee isyyslomalle... ja ei oo vissii varaa minu tasosta kaveria pistää hetkeksikkään pois...  :Irvistys:   :Leveä hymy:   :Vink:

----------


## MadDog

> ime munaa ja pistä sitä massia tilille!




hennon imemisestä pitää maksaa??

----------


## HemmoP

OLTIIMPA Rukalla! ***** että oli siistit kisat! Enskatyyliin dh:ta, eli kaikki ajot ratkas aika paljon. Varsinkin kun porukka puhko renkaita ja meitsi ei  :Leveä hymy: 

OLIN jumalauta 4. koko roskassa. Make voitti, Visa toka, Sipiläinen kolmas. Sitte kaikki muut perässä, Käämi ja Keinonen puhkokivikossa mahkut voittoon vaikka niillä oli ekan 3 ajon jälkeen vissiin kahen minuutin kaula muihin.

ON aika siistiä lähtiä Tahkolle, ihan hullut ajofiilikset!

O muuten ihme, että selvisin viikonlopusta iliman yhtäkkään olusta  :Leveä hymy: 

.

----------


## Tomi L.

> O muuten ihme, että selvisin viikonlopusta iliman yhtäkkään olusta 
> 
> .



Voiha *****, jätkällä o nestehukka. Tahkolla kurotaan kaula umpeen. Pitää juoda muovimukeista ettei anssi pääse tekemään tuhoja.

----------


## HemmoP

tomitomitomi, meitsi on tahkollakin limonaadilinjalla. Käyttötunnit täynnä.

----------


## HemmoP

aini, kävin ajaan tälläkin pitkin rinteitä. Vitun letkee vehje, eikä vie kun litran kilsalle!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jee, onnea Hemmolle (ja Makelle kans)!  :Hymy:  Vuokatin reeneistä kumpuava kova kuntopiikki soi Hemmolle ekan kovan sijoituksen.  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvin ajettu!

Mutta eikö vitutakki olla neljäs?

Mie tulin takasin Pariisista. Matka oli mielenkiintoinen. Jimin haudalla ei ehtiny käyä, mutta kaikkea muuta tuli nähtyä.

Pariisilaiset ajaa sitikoillaan ku mielipuolet ja parkkeeraa puskuri puskuria vasten, kirjaimellisesti. Louvressa oli yli 60000 taideteosta, opettelin kaikkien nimet ja tekijät ulkoa. Mona Lisa on itse asiassa drag-Da Vinci. Kahvikupin ympärille pystyi kiertämään pikkurillin; ei tahtonu aamusin oikeen saaha tasotettua kofeiinibalanssia niillä määrillä, ehei... Metrosysteemi oli aika psykedeelinen - leffassa nimeltä Cube oli samanlaista fiilistä kuin niissä labyrinteissä... Viini oli halpaa, samoin juustot. Jos oli säästölinjalla, niin halvinta oli hakea patonki ja kammenperttiä. Ranskalaiset emännät oli aika, miten sen sanois, tres bien... Kesämekot heilahteli sietämättömän kevyesti. Seinessä oli isoja saastaisia karppeja. Asuttiin diplomaattikämpässä pari päivää, vessan ikkunassa kalterit.

Etanat oli aivan loistavia!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Mutta eikö vitutakki olla neljäs?



no vähemmän ku se meitsin ikuinen toiseksi viimeinen  :Leveä hymy: 


Asiaa ois sitten seurraavanlaista. Jäsentenvälisiin otetaan ilmottautumisija vasthan. Joskus syyskuun-lokakuun taithessa. Sillon kuitenkin kun Hösö on mestoilla ja pääseepi ajaan!(jos sitä kiinnostaa :Leveä hymy: )

Syväsessä, pari rataa, muutmia ajoja ja yhteisaika ois pop

NNniin, sitte lopuksi voitas ottaa kisa "lyö oksalla toista täysiä mahaan"-kisa! Viimeksi meikä tais olla ihan finaalissa asti, pete rupes keräileen ennenku sai ees kunnolle vetastua vastapalloon.

----------


## tv.

> Jäsentenvälisiin otetaan ilmottautumisija vasthan.



\o_  hip hei

----------


## HemmoP

tosa vielä vitusti kaikkia numeroita

----------


## MakeM

kimmolla natsas ajot loistavasti, eturadalla aiva pirun lujaa ja polkematta! vertaa vaikka visan aikoihi ja se on tunnetusti aika kova kuski jo! AINII, sutia Kimmo kyllä veti jo lähdöstä alkaen! =)

----------


## HemmoP

Nonniin

Lyyäämpä päivijä lukkoon.

(2.10 sunnuntai on kisat ja lauantaina reeniä ja dirttiä!)
xxxxxxxx on mekahooseekisat sitten Syäsessä (vai onko sunnuntai parempi, jos ajas la harjotuksia + tirddiä ja su kisaa? Ihan kuinka jengille soppiipi). Oululaiset on tulossa ja kaikkee!! Turpomies tullee kans? Ja ottaa mukkaan Levin Jeffen!? Ja Muonionville on kans peleissä mukana!?

Tiitsa tai TV vois nohevina mainostella kylän pikkujätkille että tulee ajaan, tai vähintäänkin ottaan aikaa ja toimiin tuomareina  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

noni, nyt ollaa sitte piireissä sisällä!  :Leveä hymy: 

meizi tuntee kaikki, kukkaa ei tunne minua..vielä! :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

toiminnassa mukana...pistän sanan kiertämään junnujen kesken

----------


## Hösö

tutustuin eile sitte semmosseen ratsupolisi kingiin...


mie e ymmärrä ku hirviä haloo nousi ku vähä pistin sapaa menneen ovieellä pitkin helsingin keskustaa ni heti ollaa pyytämässä ajokorttia ja rekisteriotetta...kuulemma katsastamaton auto ja jonku muunki nimissäki vielä...

 :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Hyvä hösö, mie tiesin että susta tullee vielä rattimies. Seuraavana ruppeet kerräileen ylinopeussakkoja ja kortteja hyllylle! Nyt näyttää olevan jo ihan loistavat lähtökohat  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

itteasiassa se ylinopeusmuistutus ei kovi kaukana taas eile ollu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> itteasiassa se ylinopeusmuistutus ei kovi kaukana taas eile ollu



Miten niin taas??

----------


## Hösö

noku oon niin hurjapää että oon monesti ajanu ylinopeutta! ja vielä niinkö eri mantereellaki!

----------


## marco1

Tässäpä ne linkit...
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/marko.m...ana/roimtb.htm

----------


## HemmoP

hey

2.10 tarvitaan muutamia innokkaita kellon ääreen ottaan aikaa! Palkintona on vitusti tunnustusta ja kiitosta erinomaisesta hyväntekeväisyystyöstä! Marco ja Teemu, meitsi luottaa teikäläisiin  :Hymy:

----------


## V

joopasejoo minä oon taas liikenteessä tuona viikonloppuna.. pitäs lähteä sentencedin hautajaiset kattelemaan...

----------


## marco1

Voi päivää että on hukassa tuolla metsässä muutaman viikon ajotauon jälkeen...   :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mie oon kai ehkä mahdollisesti n.0.5% varmuudella tulossa kai joskus 20-25.10 välisenä aikana rollon tuntumaan...voi olla et liikkuu päivän sinne ja tänne tuo reissu vielä...

----------


## The Golden boy

> mie oon kai ehkä mahdollisesti n.0.5% varmuudella tulossa kai joskus 20-25.10 välisenä aikana rollon tuntumaan...voi olla et liikkuu päivän sinne ja tänne tuo reissu vielä...



Hösö on oppinu selkeesti Stadin kikat, se laittaa jo huhuja itsestään liikkeelle.

----------


## HemmoP

älä ny hösö sönkkaa! Tuut sillon ku on kisat, ***** sovi näin etukäteen jo siellä töissäs ettet just sillon oo kääntämässä makaroonia?

Kohta on muuten talavi! Hokasin just!

----------


## The Golden boy

> aini, kävin ajaan tälläkin pitkin rinteitä. Vitun letkee vehje, eikä vie kun litran kilsalle!



Talvella ton saa viemään kaks litraa kilsalle. Syvä lumi, perässä kärry täynnä harjoitustelamiinoja ja täys miehitys. Tankista kuuluu infernaalinen ryystö!

Hävittäjäkoneen ohella yksi kalleimmista ylläpidettävistä armyssä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, toi meän versio oli vaan tunattu mersun tiisselille.. tosin olihan se vitun laiskakin =D

Kävin ajaan kelekallaki joutessa. Oli lämmintä vettä, paitsi se mitä sato taivaalta.. lämpömittari näytti +5.. Perkelen vaikia se on tuo revi ajjaa mutkaan veen päällä.. summitti oli sen verta hyvin jo testattu että meni itekseen. Kyllä mää sen voitan, viimestään ens kesänä!

----------


## Hösö

> Kohta on muuten talavi! Hokasin just!



kattelimpa muute just nuita samoja kuvia täsä päivänä muutamana sitten...  :Hymy: 

oi helevetti nuita aikoja  :Hymy:  mitä rollossa maksaa 200 neliö omakotitalo isolla autotallilla? pihan ei tarvis olla mikkää järin suuri...


kaivarin torxin perliinimunkit o hyviä...ja evil pyörä on unelma! lähtee panihopihopitki hyvin! tahtoo...

----------


## marco1

> oi helevetti nuita aikoja  mitä rollossa maksaa 200 neliö omakotitalo isolla autotallilla? pihan ei tarvis olla mikkää järin suuri..



uutena perustasoisena alle 200t€, vanhempia irtoaa alle satkun jos ei kunnon tartte olla kovin hyvä. "Remonttitaitoiselle".

Hyvä lenkki tänään, ennen kymmentä liikkeelle että ehti riittävästi äksyillä. 

Hattu pois päästä maata puolustavien taistelijoiden kunniaksi, Iiro neljättä viikko kiinni.   :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

marko...millane luukku sulla nyt sitte o? ja misä päin?  :Leveä hymy: 

tuolla 200te saa täältä 45neliön kaksion jostain vuosaaresta...


saiskoha täältä jonku sisäsen siirron sinne? kovasti mie oo koittanu puhua et jos center-inn ostas vaikka rollon ja mie menisin sit pyörittään sinne jottain kepappimestaa... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

joo.


terveisiä paratiisista! Tänään käytiin ajaan ihan oikeesti pyörillä! Siis polkupyörillä! Hypittiin vaaralassa eka muutama tunti, sit Syväsen kautta Oukulle sahhaan kivikkoa ja lopuksi illan kruunas Kotikadun Nesteen tuore kahavi. ***** että oli siistiä! Huomenna mennään luultavasti Oukulle harjotteleen. Juho osu puuhun mihin ei oikeesti voi ees osua! Ainiin, opin tänään yhen jutun. Ei kannate jarruttaa nokalla jos on jo niinku lähössä lentoon..sillä sai aika näpsäkän takakorkean.

vituttaa jo valamiiksi lähteä huomenna Oulun perselandiaan  :Leveä hymy: 


heitetäämpä ilmoille (makelle) pieni kysymys.Juhon kans ruvettiin pohtiin kun rullattiin kaupungista takas maalle.

Millainen elämä on irkkaavalla kitaristilla joka on asunut koko ikänsä Etu-Töölössä?

----------


## marco1

> marko...millane luukku sulla nyt sitte o? ja misä päin? 
> 
> tuolla 200te saa täältä 45neliön kaksion jostain vuosaaresta...



Meillä on keväällä valmistunut paritalon puolikas tässä Saarenkylän urheilukentän läheltä, 4h+++ mutta auto saa tyytyä katokseen. Tuossa kun vartti sitten katseltiin pk-seudun hintoja niin ~vastaava mökki asialliselta alueelta maksaa 100 - 150te enemmän kuin tää eikä silloinkaan välttämättä ole kyse uudesta asunnosta. 

Tarkeneekohan sitä lähteä maantielle ajelemaan, muutama aste lämmintä..

----------


## HemmoP

oltiimpa taas ajeleen freerydeä. On se vaan vallatonta täällä lapissa! 
Syvänen-Oukku-Kaupunki-Syvänen

Juho puhko renkaat oukun kivikkoihin ja lähti autokyyillä veks. Meitsi POLKI sen jälkeen pyörällä eka kaupunkiin ja sit vielä Syväsen kautta kotio. SIIS poljin tuolla helevetin tankilla Syväsen kallion juurelle kaikki mäet =D rough!

Hösö hoi! Juho ja Tiitsa testas sen jäbän uurastuksen! Se vielä toimi!!






aivan loistavaa, ei malta oottaa että pääsee taas uuestaan ajeleen rosskantria =)

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> joo.
> heitetäämpä ilmoille (makelle) pieni kysymys.Juhon kans ruvettiin pohtiin kun rullattiin kaupungista takas maalle.
> 
> Millainen elämä on irkkaavalla kitaristilla joka on asunut koko ikänsä Etu-Töölössä?



Vastaus: _sähköinen_ elämä.

 :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

life rulex!!1 :Kieli pitkällä: 


o muute vitu siistiä olla melekee normaalipainoine ja fyysisesti terve...saa rauhassa jatkaa vanhaa rataa ku kaikki kolesteroolit oli kunnossa  :Hymy:  eli voita,kermaa ja suolaaa vaan!  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö hei! Torikeitaalla on nostettu kebabin hintaa!! Jätkän takia ihan selevästi, menekki on nykyjään nii pieni ettei raasut ennää elä  :Irvistys:  Muutappa takasi pohjoseen, vaikutat muutenkin niin kipiältä nykyään!

----------


## Hösö

muuttasin jos siellä ois vakituisesti töitä, hyvällä palkalla!

----------


## tv.

Käväsin Nivavaaran dirtsala tekemäsä uutta linijaa niiden epämääräsen näkösien hiekkakasojen kohale (ne joista kukaan ei oo ajanu koskaan). Ensimmäisen pystyy jo hyppäämään. Toista alottelin tekemään, mutta siinä saa kovasti lapioijja. Aattelin että jos niistä tekis semmosia, että lennoista tulee pitkiä ja matalia.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hiphei!  :Hymy: 

Kello kolme iski paniikki. Kello yheksältä huokasin helpotuksesta. Huomenna ois johtokunnan kokous, ja meikän pitäs demota ohjelmistoa siinä. Ohjelmat on AINA toiminu ihan moitteetta, mutta kun aloin tänään kokeileen, niin tapahtui se kirottu demoefekti: softat ei vaan toimineet. Kuolema!1"¤#!" KIROSANA!"¤#!"#" MIKSI MINÄÄÄÄ....!!!

Alko vähän tuleen kylmä hiki, ku kello kasilta, tuntien uurastuksen jälkeen, ei ollu vieläkään mitään hajua, että missä vika luuraa... Olin jo valmistautunut julkiseen teloitukseen ja elin henkisessä pommiuhassa.

Masennuin. Sitten yhtäkkiä tuli Valo ja näytti tien Soikkelimetsän porkkanalaarille. Iso Jänis puhui lämpimään sävyyn minulle porkkanalaarin perältä pitkä varsiselleri suupielessä: "ota tosta omena, ja mene kirkkauteen kun minä lasken käpäläni tämän soikean kellon päälle." Niin Jänis laski käpälän, ja lensin pitkälle avaruuteen vihreällä omenallani. Gagarinin ulostetta oli kaikkialla. Hetken potkittuani tajusin, että en päässyt Sputnikille, vaikka se oli metrin päässä. Juri tuli ikkunaan ja sanoi: "sulla on tossa kutosrivillä bugi." Sen jälkeen aluksen metallinen käsivarsi kaappasi minut ja viskasi takaisin työhuoneeseeni.

Sittenhän se oliki selvä peli.  :Hymy:  Hitto ko en aiemmin hoksannu!

----------


## Hösö

meixi kävi maltsussa, se iso alikulukutunneli tuola jossain, misä o kai piesty jotai kisojaki joskus...of-cam-brie oli päivä sana ja liia matalat paineet tuottivat otolliset mahdollisuudet driftailuun  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hienoja kuveja Hösö. Ottakää enempi kaikenlaisia oldskooldroppikuvia. On nii legendaarisen näköstä  :Hymy:  Make voi opastaa varmaanki.

Ennää pari päivää ja Tahkolle, rules!

----------


## TJ

Anteksi jo etukäteen kun etelänmies tunkeutuu topikkiinne, mutta kerrassaan upeita kuvia hösöllä. Hienoja!!!

----------


## Hösö

tjooh...tuo irc-ystävä tuli tänne irl-mailmaan ottaan pari räpsyä... kyllähä nuo ammattilaiset ossaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa taas malzuza siistiä!

----------


## HemmoP

ooooolipa varmaan.

mutta poijjaat, huomenna Tahkolle. Saapa nähhä pyssyykö kalialakko senki ylitte. Unibetissä on vedonlyönti siitä, melko kova kerroin on siinä "pysyy selvistäpäin"-kohassa!

----------


## marco1

Lähetkö Teemu Ylläkselle ajamaan vajaan parin viikon päästä? 23-25.9. on jo varattu mökkimajoitus.

Tänään oli tarkoitus ajella jos vain keli hieman paranee, joskus viiden jälkeen pääsen starttaamaan. Ihan vesisateeseen en kyllä lähde..

----------


## Hösö

iltapala  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> img-jotain vihreetä-img
> 
> iltapala



Jaa, sulla on näköjään nykyisin vähän kovempi kuri kun iltapalaksi on pupunruokaa lattialta. Pidä ittes miehenä!
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no huhhuh, hösö on kyllä oikeesti tossun alla!

----------


## Hösö

lattialla? mitä vittua? tuo o mejjä keittiön pöytä!  :Kieli pitkällä:  massiwe(just niinkö ali-g sanois) puuta tms...  :Sarkastinen: 

enkä mie oo tohovelin alla...miehä täsä pirtisä päätän et mitä täälä syyää!  :No huh!:  :Nolous:

----------


## HemmoP

ei mikko voi olla tyytyväinen etelän elämään kun tarjolla ei ole enää suklaatia, pullaa, kaliaa ja kebabbia =O

----------


## Hösö

> ei mikko voi olla tyytyväinen etelän elämään kun tarjolla ei ole enää suklaatia, pullaa, kaliaa ja kebabbia =O




noni, kattokaa pojjaat tuota hymyä!11  se o onnellisuuden merkki...


haluaako muute joku ostaa minu vocxin hupparit? non aika vitun isoja nykyää mulle  :Leveä hymy:  ja sit ois semmonen XXL kuoritakkiki vaikka jollekki...

----------


## P-Joe

> iltapala



Ompa ihan saman näkönen kun mun pöytä. 

Megavinkki!

Tuossa pöydällä kannattaa ehdottomasti asentaa iskarin holkkeja. Ei jää ollenkaan lommoja. Kimmon kanssa joskus kokeiltiin. Ihan hyvin meni, eikä kukaan ole naureskellu mulle jälkeenpäin.

----------


## Hösö

pelleri, taitaa olla samanlaine muute se pöytä juu ku nyt mietiskelen  :Leveä hymy: 


samaisen pöydän ääressä vissiin availtiin saintin pultteja kipinöiden ja savun säestämänä?

----------


## HemmoP

voi niitä aikoja tuollaisen pöydän äärellä, net ei palaa ennää ikkää takasi  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

näin on näppäimet...


ei muute kannata imuroida näppistä...lähti tapulaattori imurin uumeniin  :Leveä hymy: 


ni, millon mie tuun pohjoseen? oisko 19-24.10 tms mittään? jos sais puhutta "loman" tuohon väliin...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

on jos järkätään.. ja oot tietenki 25. päivään asti! On sit viikonloppu aikaa rossata vaarassa rallia!

----------


## Hösö

tajjan anoa 20-24.10...

ni voi sen viikonlopun EHKÄ rossailla...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hienoa! 

tosin, mie tiiän jo että "unohat" sen pyöräs helesinkiin ettei tarttis vaan "ajaa" Songassa tai dirtilä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

aika palijo mahollista  :Leveä hymy: 

mut teilähä o talli täynä mäkipyöriä  :Vink:

----------


## The Golden boy

Mitenhän Hösmä saa tarpeeksi vauhtia Songassa? Enää ei ole ylipainoa = ylivoimaa, joka toimi aikaisemmin vauhdin luojana ja ylläpitäjänä. Täytyykö hankki U.S.S Catapoulten -lentotukialus varmistamaan, että Hösö saavuttaa tarpeellisen velosispiidin ennen ilmaan sinkoutumista?

----------


## HemmoP

khyyllä mie uskon että se syö yhtä vauhdikkaasti siellä salaattia ku ennen vanhaa söi makkaraa ja keksejä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo, kyllähä mie otan sen pöörän sinne matkaan...  :Hymy:  vojjaa sit verestää muistoja syväsesä!!

eli 19-24.10 tuun sinne  :Hymy:  ja se la (22.10) mennään syväseen! matkaan makkaraa ja keksejä ja limua! ajetaan vaikka satas kiviä ja pieniä mummoja!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko ne syväsen kisat sillon 2.10.05 ??

----------


## Hösö

on...

ja sit makkara+kalja 21.10 ja 22.10  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Tragedia. Uudenkarheasta Blackburnin pumpusta putosi kahva tänään lenkillä jonnekin välille Kanta-Saarenkylä- Nivavaara- Olkkavaara- Napapiiri- Lentokenttä- Someroharju. 
Vastahan minä sen kesällä -97 ostin.   :Irvistys:

----------


## Mechz

muutama kuva...

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Hösö

ei oo ennää lumivyörykeulaa ni en voi mitenkää dorpata tuostakaan...  :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

noniin, lapsukaiset. Tarina Tahkolta

Oli huikeaa, tosin joku vois myydä mulle kuntoa halvalla! Tai vaikka ilmaseksi. 

Ajo onnistu niin kauan ku kuntoa oli(abt puoleen väliin mettää). Tosin toisessa lähössä olin ladannu vissiin liikaa, ja onnistuin polkaseen ketjulla suturia takapakassa..tuloksena mahalasku ohjaustangolle heti lähössä. Oravaa hieman vitutti.

ei siinä mittään, 1.10-2.10 on sit jäsentenväliset! Siellä odotetaan huipputuloksia, kaikki on saanu reenata koko kauden ihan täysiä! LISÄKSI juhon kanssa funtsittiin että tehhään ihan homovittumainen rata oukulle! Pelkkää juurta ja kivikkoa offcamppeerissa ja silleen että sitä ei yksinkertaisesti voi ajaa!

Tiitsa tai TV, käykääpä ottaan kuvia siittä talvikelkkaradan metästä. Ihan sieltätäältä niin vois spekuloida.

----------


## Mechz

passaa vain....jos ei ala sataamaan niin oli suunnitelmissa mennä tnään oukulle ajamaan...
samalla räpsis muutaman kuvankin..

----------


## marco1

Löytykö ne rosskantri-polut minun raapustusten perusteella?

----------


## MakeM

> noniin, lapsukaiset. Tarina Tahkolta
>  LISÄKSI juhon kanssa funtsittiin että tehhään ihan homovittumainen rata oukulle! Pelkkää juurta ja kivikkoa offcamppeerissa ja silleen että sitä ei yksinkertaisesti voi ajaa!



Toi kuulostaa aivan loistavalle!!! mutta tehkää silleen et jos siinä vetää kylkimyyryt ni ei oo heti pää eellä jossain siirtolohkareessa!

mä aattelin tehä homovittumaista Rukallekin, saa sit ite reenailla koko kesän

----------


## P-Joe

Harmi kun ei pääse sinne jäsentenvälisiin. Muutto just samana päivänä.

ps. Minäkin aattelin tehä homovittumaisia mature-switchbäkcejä vuokattiin. Mikähän tässä nyt on, kun kaikilla on niin samanlaisia ajatuksia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

miksei? hä?

----------


## MakeM

> miksei? hä?



hossis, laita mulle rbc:n foorumiin pm nnä osoite johon voin postittaa rbc-paitoja, Tomille, Tonille, Antti K:lle, oliko muita ?

----------


## HemmoP

Mentiin Tahkolle


Olin kotona Tahkolta

----------


## Hösö

> hossis, laita mulle rbc:n foorumiin pm nnä osoite johon voin postittaa rbc-paitoja, Tomille, Tonille, Antti K:lle, oliko muita ?




ei mulla oo kenenkään osotteita! non ampella...tai o mullaki net, rollossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MakeM

> ei mulla oo kenenkään osotteita! non ampella...tai o mullaki net, rollossa




lähinnä siun osoa tässä puonin.. kun oon sen dainese oson hukannynnna

----------


## Hösö

ainii...ajettii eile oldskuulia...tuomiokirkon portaat ja flättidroppeja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

TIITSA, onko niitä kuvia? Ai ei, olipa yllätys  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Oli puhetta kotona et vien auton ja se onnistuu. Mutta:

Onko Rollosta sinä, minä ja Riku? Mulla ei oo sitä koukkua mut vois olla et kolme fillaria mahtuu kyytiin jos ottaa eterenkaan, satulaputken ja polkimet irti...

Kysäisimpä Orakkelilta mitä reissusta tulee:

Sinä kysyit:
Mitä meidän Ylläksen reissusta tulee?

Oraakkeli vastasi:
Päinvastaista kuin kuvitellaan, mutta asia voi muuttua, ihmeitäkin voi tapahtua!

Eli jätetäänkö ne fillarit sitten taas suosiolla kotiin  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Oli puhetta kotona et vien auton ja se onnistuu. Mutta:
> 
> Onko Rollosta sinä, minä ja Riku? Mulla ei oo sitä koukkua mut vois olla et kolme fillaria mahtuu kyytiin jos ottaa eterenkaan, satulaputken ja polkimet irti...



Ei tuu kuin minä ja mahdollisesti Rikun fillari, äijä itse tulee la omalla kyydillä kun on vienyt porukoitaan pohjoiseen..

----------


## HemmoP

Teemu, natsaako jos ryöstät jonkun toisen kaverin jakaan aikoja meän jäsentenvälisiin? Siis 2.10? Ois aika möhkkeetä!

Ei sielä kauaa mee, ei sinne oo tulossa vissiin kymmentä enempää ajaan..Oulusta ei ainakaa oo tulossa ku kovimmat jätkät,muilla itkettää niin kauheesti.

----------


## Teemu N

Sithä se ei oo mikään ongelma.
Saa fillaritkii olla sisällä ettei tartte koukussa palella...

Kimmo->
Öö en tiiä viel, oliko Markolla sillo jotain per... tärkeetä? Onko Illu lomilla?
V oli silloin siel Sentencedin keikalla.
Mää oon sekasi...

----------


## PeeTee

niin tuota 2.pvä:kö teillä oli ne HemmoP? Mie voisin tulla sinne kuvaileen ainaski jos sopii...just kotiuduin bulgariasta...olipa vaan hiukan lämpimämpää ku täällä  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

no tottakait soppii! kaikki sinne soppii, mitä enempi jengiä niin senhän paremmin asiat on. Aulan tomppa tullee näilä näkymin toiseksi kellottajaksi kö tosa eilettäi kyselin. Mutta toki saa ilmoittautua varamiehen varamieheksi  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minäkin voin tulla katteleen mutta en tiedä ehtiikö kellomieheksi.

Huomasin tänään ajavani urheiluautolla, vehje pyrkii näet pitämään tyhjäkäyntikierrokset 4500rpm tienoilla. Tai sitten se aloitti jo F1 maailmanmestaruuden juhlinnan ennakkoon.
 :Nolous:

----------


## HemmoP

no kuha ny jokku ehtiis ni ois kaikki hyvin!

Löyty melko lekendaarisia kuveja kännykästä. Istuin tosa kesällä yhessä paikallisessa yhtä maanantai-iltaa.





kohta on talavi!

----------


## Hösö

kuka toi mature zikisi o?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

emmuista nähneeni muita kun oluttuoppeja ja smurffeja. Sori Hösö!

----------


## Hösö

oke...


noni, ettikääpä mulle keula! 06 888a ku ei oikee saa vielä mistään...ni minkä mie pistäsin?

ois tarjolla yks 04 888 mut kö kö kö son kökkö...

----------


## Mechz

mikä ihme 'vyöryssä' oli vikana?

----------


## zanSSi

> oke...
> 
> 
> noni, ettikääpä mulle keula! 06 888a ku ei oikee saa vielä mistään...ni minkä mie pistäsin?
> 
> ois tarjolla yks 04 888 mut kö kö kö son kökkö...



kökkökö, se on ihan hyvä. varma rasekeula.. Ois tuossa yks toosihyvä poxxeriki kaupan.. LOL.

----------


## Turpomies

Joo eli mulla loppuu Levillä hommat 30.9.
Lähden Seinäjoelle. Toivottavasti opiskelemaan loppuun ku ei siitä täällä tullu mitään. Ei tällänen lakeuden kasvatti oikeen sopeutunu ikinä tänne lappiin. No jos olis päässy rolloon niin olis voinu olla eri ääni kellossa, mutta...

Oli mahtavaa tutustua kaikkiin Rollon Kuskeihin ja muihinki pohjoisen poikiin.

Tulkaapa kesällä vierailee Seinäjoellaki. Ehkä saatan tulla talvella leville laskettelmaan mutta saa ny nähdä.

Ei kait siinä sen kummempia. älkää itkekö  :Hymy:  Mutta ku se hösöki on sielä stadissa nii kai munki pitää ees puoleenväliin mennä.

----------


## Hösö

> mikä ihme 'vyöryssä' oli vikana?




ei näköjää mikkää ku se tullee takaisin.... :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

Tervemenoa Tuomo, emmää voi ymmärtää miten et soputunut. Paarissa on intternetit ja kaikki  :Leveä hymy:  Tuu joskus vielä käymään!

Kävin tosa viikonloppuna tsuumaan Levillä PM rataa. Tulee muuten aika väkevää metikköä  :Leveä hymy:  Vhittu jos täsä pääsis josaki vaiheessa kaiveleen niin tosta tullee meleko karu rata! Ainiin, ajoin sit tän päivän putkeen tuota SM-rataa. Ekaa kertaa muuten tossa kuosissa, en SM:ssä ehtiny ees testaan.. täytyy sanua että ***** että oli makia rata!½! Taputan just ittiäni selekään!
Se on kulunu nyt niin hyvin että on pattia ylhäältä alas! Harmi kö ei hissi ennää pyöri, tekkiis niin mieli vielä hinata sitä :S 

Niin, ens kesää varten otetaan ratatalkooilmoittautumisia vastaan! Luvassa on kivenkääntöä ja puunsahausta kirveellä!

ei muutakiitos, lukkeeko tätä ees kukkaan ennää?

----------


## marco1

> ei muutakiitos, lukkeeko tätä ees kukkaan ennää?



ei nyt ihan koko aikaa ehdi lukea kun pitää käydä välillä pyöräilemässäkin.. Ylläksellä viikonloppu, oli ihan mukavasti ajettavaa eikä vielä ehditty kuin pikaisesti kokeilla reittejä. Polvi kypsähti ylämäkipyöräilyyn, pitänee siirtyä hissipyöräilyyn..
Havainto: Ruskaretkiporukka on sitä kummallisempaa mitä lähempänä hiihto/baari/keskuksia ollaan, kauemmilla laavuilla sentään on leppoisia ja mukavia ihmisiä.

----------


## Hösö

töitä ja sillee...

----------


## tv.

> Niin, ens kesää varten otetaan ratatalkooilmoittautumisia vastaan! Luvassa on kivenkääntöä ja puunsahausta kirveellä!



Meikä on mukana.

Toivottavasti taas tulee semmoset 30 asteen helteet, muutenhan sinne paleltuu.

----------


## Hösö

pouta teki jotai vitun kummallista...

----------


## HemmoP

hienoa Hösö, olipa vallan loistavia otoksia!

paiti tällä tulitikkulaatikon kokosella näytöllä ei paljon noita 500000x2342325 kokosia kuvia kattella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jeah, kiitti...meka heitti vielä pari makevinkkiä ni nyt tullee siistejä kuvia!  :Leveä hymy: 


oltii muute jo kakkossivulla..

----------


## HemmoP

Jjoopase!½

Ajammapa sitten jäsentenvälisijä sunnuntaina 2.10! Jokkaane voi käyä salaharjotteleen lauantaina jos tahtoopi, mulle pukkas luultavasti rossipyöränakkia..voi harmi =D

Tooosin jos ei tuu nakkeja silmille, niin sit mieki oon salareenaamassa!

jottain oldiessejä, Nivavaaran dirtti näytti vähän eriltä->




Helmin kuva kaikista!!

----------


## HemmoP

on niin saatanan siistejä kuveja että pakko floodata!





hivenen tuo vihreys kadonnu =D

----------


## Teemu N

Joutuu tekee toiset oharit pienellä aikavälillä:
(Marko tietää mitkä oli ekat :Hymy: )

En pääse ens viikonloppuna mestoille. On taas muuta menoo.
Perhana tätä kiireistä elämää... Kotona kerkiä käydä ku nukkumassa ja vaihtaa vaatteita.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kekkosen aikaan otettuja kuvia.  :Hymy: 

Mulla on vieläki se rojekti kesken, että skannailis vanahoja kuvia Rollosta, niiltä ajoilta kun xc oli vielä kuvioissa. En saa aikuseks millään!1

----------


## HemmoP

koitappa make saaha aikaan! Ois pop nähhä niitäki pitkästä aikaa.








VIIKONLOPPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111

----------


## Hösö

noni, 24.10 o lento kotia  :Leveä hymy: 

eli kohta sielä...muuten,taisin myyä jarrut pois  :Leveä hymy:  mitä tilalle?  :Leveä hymy:  tai no ei piä juhlia ennenkö o rahat taskussa...

----------


## HemmoP

tyyppi yrittää kaikin voimin sotia ajamista vastaan  :Leveä hymy:  Ekkä sie makkaranpaistosa niitä jarruja etes tartte!

----------


## marco1

Sunnuntaina pitää vissin tulla katselemaan "flying daredevilssejä" syväseen, ei voi ottaa poitsua mukaan ettei se opi vahingossa kiroilemaan...   :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, funtsitaan.. ei tässä oo ennää mikään varmaa.. voi olla että ollaan tai sitten ei.. toisaalta tekis hyvää kaivaa oukulle uutta linjaakin KUN KUKAAN VITUN MUU VELLIPERSE EI SAA MITÄÄN AIKAAN  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Täytyy puntaroida, tosin ei meillä oo kellottajiakaan, eikä kyllä kellojakaan..ihan sama, emmää jaksa järkätä mitään, ajakaa missä haluatta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

marko, siehä oot asioinu hibiken kans? siis saksan korkeapyörä...kui ahkerasti ne vastaa mailiin?


hmm...jos 19pv ajelis rolloon...tai 18pv ottas junan ja ois 19pv aamulla sielä...vois kaivella vaikka nennää aluksi  :Leveä hymy:  ja sit katella oukkua?

----------


## marco1

> marko, siehä oot asioinu hibiken kans? siis saksan korkeapyörä...kui ahkerasti ne vastaa mailiin?



Aika hidasta vastailua silloin 2-3 vuotta sitten kun oli se isompi läjä osia myöhässä... jälkeen en ole tilannut sieltä mitään.

----------


## Hösö

no minulle ne vastas hyvin ja pistin tilauksen sisälle  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Sunnuntaina pitää vissin tulla katselemaan "flying daredevilssejä"



Mutta eikös ne erotiikkamessut ole lappi areenalla eikä Syväsessä?
Ja ei sitä poikaa vielä 15 vuoteen sinne kannata viedä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

miksei? pittäähän pojan nyt kotipesä oppia tunteen pienestä pitäen  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Monelta sinne syväsenvaaraan pitää tulla sunnuntaina??

----------


## HemmoP

Jussi, ei moneltakkaan..homma on jäissä.

Tänään nivavaaran dirtille ajamaan kloo 12-> ja siitä sitten johonki rullaileen ko ei ennää jaksa hyppijä?

----------


## Hösö

noisko jäsentenvälistä joskus lokakuunpuolenvälinjälkeen?  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

höh!!1


15.10 kalpikseen? meka? sapa lähtee sit 19pv rolloon ni toi o melekee ainoa ajankohta...tia no 29.10 o kans vapaa...jos sillon menis? mut millä? ehkä serkun kyydillä vois päästä...mulla ois telinekkin...meka! ooksie matkassa! pakko! must!

----------


## Hösö

elämäää...

----------


## HemmoP

nami! Tulee ihan ikävä tuota lamakkarapitsaa :S

Olin tänään polkupyöräretkellä. Hyppärin nokalla kuulu rrrämps ja peli selvä. Onneksi päivän pelasti 525 KTM <3 Sellanen on pakkohankinta ens kesälle!






Juhon kans tehtiin uutta pätkää oukulle..pitäs tulla ehkä aika vittumainen..näkkyypähä sitte.. Huomenna kuitennii vissiin lähemmä ajeleen riiraidia, soitelkaa jos ootta messissä Syvänen-Oukku sektiolla..

----------


## Hösö

tuo oranssi pyörä näyttää tosi kivalta! oliko sillä hyvä hyppiä?

----------


## HemmoP

emmäätiä kö en uskalla, mutta kuiteennii sillä on heleppo mennä makkaranpaisthon  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kuulostaa hyvältä...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> 15.10 kalpikseen? meka? sapa lähtee sit 19pv rolloon ni toi o melekee ainoa ajankohta...tia no 29.10 o kans vapaa...jos sillon menis? mut millä? ehkä serkun kyydillä vois päästä...mulla ois telinekkin...meka! ooksie matkassa! pakko! must!



Däm. Oli 15.10. suunnitteilla Porin reissu psysin boulderimezään. Jos sataa, niin sitten varmaan vois vaikka valita pyöräilyn.

Lähetään tällä viikolla rullailemaan, vaikka torstaina? Rirttiä? Maltsua? Jotaki?

Vai milloin sie saat ne jarrut?

----------


## HemmoP

joko saa vastata?? Jokojoko!! Mie tiiän miten tossa käypi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No kerro.  :Hymy: 

Aattelin muuten roudata tänne Ezplosifin, että pääsee ajamaan Äksyä!1 Hitto, hauskojahan nuo reehooromuraurat on, ja lenkkiäkin pystyy ajeleen, mutta vähän tylsä niillä on ajella mettässä.

----------


## HemmoP

emmää kehtaa pilata teän jännityksensekaista odotusta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

emmie meka ny voi  :Leveä hymy:  yllättäen  :Vink:  ku ei oo jarruja ja ja ja ja...

----------


## marco1

Tarvisko joku jotain CRC:stä, pitää näköjään tilata työmatkakypärä sieltä kun tästäkään kaapunnista ei löydy sopivaa meikäläisen päähän... freak show!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pittää kattoa, marcolinã. Saattaisipa olla, että ehkäpä jotain. Anna mulle päivä aikaa miettiä, että mitä!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Marso tai joku, lähettäkääpä taas iskari TF:lle niin saisin sieltä tohon Cruziin ton ehjän jousilautasen.

Ja sitte fittu jätkät. Meikällä on talveksi sponsori  :Leveä hymy:  !!!1 Kai  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minä lähetän keulan huoltoon sitten kun ei jaksa ennää näitä syysajoja, siihen ei mene montaa lenkkiä mutta aikaa sitäkin enemmän..

----------


## tv.

> Ja sitte fittu jätkät. Meikällä on talveksi sponsori  !!!1 Kai



Hienoa, jätkästä tulee milionääri  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hienoa  :Leveä hymy:  hibike kerto nyt että jarruja ei oo hyllyssä  :Leveä hymy:  ja tulee joskus! promeno...vaikka kysyin etukäteen et niitä o samantien saatavilla... 

 :Vihainen: 


onnee kimmolle...nyt o sit rahaa ajaa koko talavi läpi!

----------


## HemmoP

no ei musta iiiihan tullu milijardööri  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta ihan melekeen! Sain ajokamppeet kuitennii  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Hösö, tillaa ny ***** jotkut himmelijarruttimet?! Tulee muute taas oiva tekosyy miksei voi ajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Pling, vuorokausi meni jo, tartteeko se Make mitään CRC:stä vai miten sujui neuvottelut hallituksen kanssa?   :Sarkastinen:  

Ps. Motonetin varaosat on tooosi halpoja mutta ei ihan spekseihin tehtyjä. Tarvikekatissa oli etupuolella 15cm liikaa putkea... onneksi alkuperäinen oli huikean edullinen. Pling!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Marco, enpä löytänyt mitään akuuttia tarvetta - ainakaan niin akuuttia, että siihen olis viittiny pamauttaa läjää dollareita. Jatketaan vanhoilla tamineilla ja perinteisellä menetelmillä; käjet likaseksi!

Onnee Hemmolle ponssin löytymisestä! ToBe or not ToBe!

----------


## Hösö

ny o jarrut

----------


## marco1

Olipas pahanhajuista multaa levitetty uudelle rinteelle hyppyrimäen viereen..

->Hösö
Jarrut on, onko asennettuna. Ja miksei enempää hehkutusta?   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikkä jarrut tuli?

----------


## marco1

->Aatos
Onko tuo kuva "Jarskiakin kiinnostaa"?   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kerro HÖSÖ!!!KERROKERRO!!!

----------


## Hösö

kaikki tietää jo..paitsi kaappilukijat...  :Leveä hymy: 

piän niitä jännityksessä, ihan tarkotuksella....  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

prempot, ne on kuitenki prempot!! Eteen sit se tuplalevy vielä, niinku rätkissäki on.

ei malta oottaa että pääsee koskeen niihin.. prempo, meid in itäli jarruihin

----------


## Teemu N

Mie haistelin vaan et oot käyny ajamassa Oukulla, mut jos se kerta oli sitten sitä multaa.
Oli muuten eilen junnuja liikenteessä Oukun seutuvilla eilen illalla melko paljon kun kävin stepparia ulkoiluttaa pitkästä aikaa.
Hyvä homma et fillarointi kiinnostaa.

----------


## marco1

Minäkin kävin eilen tempaisemassa hyvin pikasen lenkin ennen pimeän tuloa Oukulla ja silloinhan siellä oli vielä niitä kavereita hyppimässä. Oli kiire päästä ajamaan edes hiukkasen ennen pimeää ettei ehtinyt pysähtymään, haiseva maa-aines pääsi kyllä säikäyttämään...

Kimmon mopohommia?
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/931/

----------


## Hösö

jep, tarmo anto hyvän tarjouksen prenpoista ni mie ostin semmoset, kuvitelkaa...vain 980e eteen ja taakse! ja sit mie tilasin 400e titaaniset polokimet ittelle :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

rai rai...

vois juua kaljaa ja syyä zibzejä...

----------


## HemmoP

Olipa "virkistävä" moporetki. Ajoin Oulusta tänne, tankillisella, yhellä munkkikahavilla pariin tuntiin. Mentiin ihan mallikasta kyytiä  :Leveä hymy: 

HUOMENNA AJAAN FILLARILLA RALLIA!! SOITTAKAA MULLE JOS ON KUVIOITA, MEEN ITTE VARMAAN AAMUSTA KOKKEILEENTUOTA TIRTTIÄ. JOS ONNISTUU NI VOIS AJAA, JOS EI NIIN OTTAIS KALJAA.

----------


## HemmoP

*HEIPOJAT!!TÄN KAUDEN POLOKUPYÖRÄAJOT ON SIT AJELTU. EI HÄTÄÄ, MUT ON JO RUUVATTU TAKAS KUNTOON  3 VIIKKOA JA TAAS VOI LENTÄÄ!

KAUANHAN SIINÄ MENIKI ETTÄ TAAS OLTIIN PALAPELINÄ*

----------


## The Golden boy

Pikaista paranemista Henmuulle!

----------


## marco1

No mikäs vaiva Hempalle iski? Pikaista paranemista, kyllähän lapsen luut paranee nopeasti.

Käytiin su ajelemassa Vennillä ja Oukulla ja jopa keskustassa esittämässä fiiraidia konttorirotille.. Kostea keli mutta tärkeintähän on lähteminen.

----------


## The Golden boy

> No mikäs vaiva Hempalle iski? Pikaista paranemista, kyllähän lapsen luut paranee nopeasti.
> 
> Käytiin su ajelemassa Vennillä ja Oukulla ja jopa keskustassa esittämässä fiiraidia konttorirotille.. Kostea keli mutta tärkeintähän on lähteminen.



Mä voin todistaa. Jätkät osaa muuten keulia hienosti Pohjanhovin edessä. Sinne vain reenaileen lisää!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Ei oo onneksi luuta poikki, tällä kertaa  :Leveä hymy:  Olkapää tipahti vaan kainaloon ja katos vähän tunto sormista.. Nyt on taas kaikki kuitenki raiteillaan, pitäs 3 viikon päästä olla kunnossa  :Sarkastinen: 

Saa ny nähä pääseekö ajaan näille keleille..mut talvihan on jo ovella  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

sehä o kato tasan varma että sie ajat ku mie tuun sinne..tai ainaki paistat makkaraa meikän kans...  :Vihainen:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

aijjaa, ei oo yhtä pätevä tekosyy ku jäbän "mää myyn just jarrut silloin Turkmenistaniin"

Katotaan, ei tässä paljoa riehuta..on melko lepo-olo..

Makkaraa voi kyl paistaa, jos joku vuolee tikut ja tekee tulet!

----------


## Hösö

> aijjaa, ei oo yhtä pätevä tekosyy ku jäbän "mää myyn just jarrut silloin Turkmenistaniin"



hei! mie oon speksannu ja tähdänny siihe et ollaa ajamassa ku tuun sinne!


eli ainaki rullaat täysiä ja otetat kuvia ja teet tulet!

----------


## Hösö

voiko pojat toimia!?!?!1

kaks vikaa piisiä: ace of spade ja owerkill!!!11 :Cool: 


rokkasin itseni hikeen, eli kuntoilin!  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Harmi kun ei saanut hommattua työreissua maanantaiksi, olisihan sitä mielellään käväissyt Kaapelilla. No täytyy tyytyä tuohon uuteen tupla-DVD:hen (Stage Fright) ja toivoa että Lemmyllä riittää virtaa. Se oli kyllä jo 2000 keikalla aika vanhan vaan ei väsyneen oloinen setä...

----------


## Mechz

oukun dh-baana on osittain tuhoutunt rinnetöiden takia....

----------


## Hösö

kellää 888 tarvetta? tai avalänssille?

----------


## Ville

TALVI!!1 kohta tulee  :Hymy: 
 
tuollanenki pitäis tulla kohta..hyi.

----------


## marco1

> kellää 888 tarvetta? tai avalänssille?



Mitähän noi on?   :Leveä hymy:  
88 ei ainaskaan ole kovin hääviä janojuomaa...

----------


## Hösö

kato marjo kui komia superlaitti! voisit sieki pistää avalanssin siihe ommaan tituksees...

----------


## marco1

Bloody 'ell! Tuohan on hieno!

----------


## Sami W

Iltaa vaan pitkästä aikaa kaikille  :Hymy: 
Saipas viimeinkin oman liittymän avattua.

Onkohan sonka millaisessa kunnossa nyt? Kukaan käyny ihan lähiaikoina?

Päivitettiin autoa tuossa hiljattain ja huomasin vasta jälkeenpäin että eipäs olekkaan peräkoukkua enää. Pitäis varmaan hommata joku sellainen takaoveen kiinnitettävä teline tai katolle. Onko kellään suosituksia? Thule myy jotain super G mallia johon pitäis tuo oma fillarikin varmaan sopia, mutta hintakin taitaa olla super....vai onko kellään tietoa?
Kokeilin joskus jotain thulen perustelinettä joka vaikutti hiukan heppoiselta, eikä tilannetta auttanut sekään ettei ihan riittänyt oman pyörän akselivälille.

----------


## tv.

Mie pyörähin Songasa kuukausi sitte. Pari kertaa droppasin, mutta sitte lähin kotiin ko melekeen kaajuin. Kyllä ne systeemit oli hyvässä kunnossa, ehkä vähän hienosäätöä lapiolla sais tehä niihin nokkiin.

----------


## Sami W

Pitää ottaa melkein lapio sitten mukaan jos siellä poikkeaa.
Sikälimikäli joskus pääsee tästä perhanan flunssasta eroon ja säät sallii.

----------


## Hösö

+



=

----------


## Hösö

vähintäänkin laillinen uppaus!!11

----------


## marco1

Aivan sama.

No, kävinhän minäkin siellä Hullun lehmän päivillä, ihan riittävästi tuli sitä taas monen vuoden tarpeisiin.
Pöörä melkein kunnossa, rattaat vain puuttuu... no eiköhän varaston herkuista saa tarvittaessa kasattua ajokuntoisen hirven pientä lenkkiä varten.
Muuten joutuu pohtimaan ratkaisua saksalaisen titskun ja ranskalaisen alumiinin välillä.

----------


## HemmoP

bling! Tulipa uusia osia, lääh. Nii, ja sit olimma Jyväskylässä.. Tobe, 2 päivää tuli seisottua osastolla. Jalat muusina.







NYT vois sitten tulla talavi!

----------


## Mechz

pikkudirtsa on nyt sitten vähän isompi dirtsa....
uusittiin ja suurennettiin nokkia....jeejee

----------


## Hösö

hot tsiksejä....


mut mut...jos sitä rolloon!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

hotziks, koult naits. Uu peipe.
Muutama aste pakkasta aamulla, huomiseksi lunta luvassa. Tietää siis renkaanvaihtohommia ja pitäisi vielä kylmässä varastossa käydä kasaamassa maasturikin Pääsee sitten v-loppuna ajelemaan makkaran paistoon.

----------


## Sami W

Nyt on talvirenkaat alla. Eipä tarvi aamulla jättää arvailujen varaan, että onko jäätä vai ei.
Kohta vois alkaa kaivelemaan suksia ja lautaakin varastosta.

----------


## Teemu N

Olihan tuota pakkasta ihan 4 astetta aamusella. Ja luntakin on sadellut ainakin täällä työpaikalla....  :Hymy: 

Vois su yrittää pyörän päälle jos tämä etelän lämmöstä hommattu flunssa vaan helpottaa siihen mennessä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

no onko täällä asteen verran siistimpää!!1  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Onkos kukaan muuten koeajanut mitään pyörää missä olis ollu tuo rohloffin speedhub käytössä?

----------


## HemmoP

näin hösöä eilen, vissiin viimeksi nähäny puoli vuotta sitten. Saldona kahvikuppi syliin ja kerran päin punaisia kun mestari keskitty puhuun puhelimeen Saballa ajon aikana.

ei se ollu muuttunu mihinkään <3

 :Leveä hymy: 

jos sitä kohta rolloon..

----------


## Mechz

jaha,olipas taas eilen hipat...
hieman heikottaa ja olo on outo.... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Hemmop, Onko nuo jetan uudet vanteet? =D

----------


## Sami W

Vai kelkkaan kesäksi pyörät suksien tilalle? :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

onpa pikkuse makiaa olla taas omassa olomuodossa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

kepappia o syöty joka ilta ja veetty iha räkälinskissä pitki raittia!  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

lolZ, on kyllä sweet. Talvikin tuli ja kaikkea! Tänhän riposteli jo monta metriä lunta, piti kävässä koiran kans tunturisa tarkistaan tilanne.. Hyvältä alulta näyttää!

Oli muuten maailman siistein auringonlasku!

----------


## HemmoP

olipa huikea viikonloppu, paluu arkeen alkaa :E

----------


## marco1

No voi nyt sentään, viikonloppu meni jo. Nythän minulta jäi kokonaan näkemättä tämä nykyinen (aikuinen) minimize-me Hösö.   :No huh!:  
-11 aamulla, tää on kuulemma sitä talvea?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jee, hyviä kuvia! Varsinkin loistava on tuo oravakuva, jossa kiteytyy pienten oravien elämänsyklin kausaaliset suhteet eriväristen metallilaatikoiden liikehdintään.

Meikä on ihan poikki viikolopun jäljiltä. Iso D lähti ulkomaille viikonlopuksi, ja kausaalisuuden seurauksena olin järjestänyt itselleni urheiluponnistuksia ihan riittävästi joka päivälle.

Paluu xc:seeheen suoritettu. Pyörä todettu aivan liian kevyeksi, jopa dh-nakeilla. Xc-ajo on levotonta menon tapaista rytkettä, johon liittyvät nopeasti vaihtuvat maisemat pitkänomaisen trial-pyörän päällä. Mutta kaikkeen tottuu.  :Hymy:  On ne mahtavia vehkeitä.

----------


## Sami W

Hienoja kuvia kyllä. Tuo kurre kuva kertoo hyvin ravintoketjun kulun...käpy,orava,nokia :Leveä hymy: 
Täälläkin vois kyllä muutama jänis törmätä johonkin nastarenkaaseen. Ihan älyttömästi näkyy iltaisin liikkeellä kun koiria ulkoiluttaa. Tai olis edes muutama urbaani kettu niitä vähentämässä :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

saatana mie syön teiät kaikki!

----------


## Sami W

Mennyttä talvea...

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=644411
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=644410
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=644409

----------


## Hösö

ui ***** tää helsingin "talvi" on ihanaa!!111 :Leveä hymy:  :Sekaisin:  :No huh!:  :Irvistys:

----------


## The Golden boy

Rollossa tuli kesä. Pakkasasteita? Ei ole! Hyvä keli? Ei ole! Tyyntä? Ei ole! Hyvä pito? Ei ole! Auvoisa mieli? Ei ole!

----------


## HemmoP

KAIKKI ON HYVIN!!

ihan sama vaikka satas tähtiä taivaalta, tännään alakaa viiiiiikonloppu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kohta tulee talvi, bling.
Puukon terä + sormi = tuhoa.

----------


## Hösö

alkaa olee teilä aika plingpling kelekat  :Leveä hymy:  oisit itelleski tilannu jokku komiaksi anodisoidut partsit! :Leveä hymy: 

käytii muute kalmiksessa eile!

----------


## Hösö

tommosta oli sillo lapisa ku kävin  :Hymy:

----------


## V

argh, tulee kelkka kuume. ei kellään oo jotain huippu yksilöä, erittäin edullisesti myynnissä  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

mountain lyne? 03 vm 800nen, osta pois.. Rovaniemeltä löytyy, on kirkkaat kuomut ja muut hipopartsit völjyyn.



Bling, parin viikon päästä pitäs päästä jo testaan Reviä! Jos ei oo lunta niin sitte vettä pitkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

tuo ois kyllä aika komia, taitaa mennä vaan meikän budjetin yli.. pitää jatkaa tuota nettimoton kattelemista.. oikeastaan se pitäs lopettaa, jos meinaa parantua kuumeesta..

----------


## Hösö

oli tuo haloviiniki! :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meikäpä kaiversi yhen kurpitsan!

Tuossa jotain EOS 5:lla otettuja koekuvia jostain "etelän Lapista..." Tylsiä.







Loput: http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/eos5/

Ihan pehmeästi siinä toimii ainakin suljin: 80-millisellä sai vielä kelpoja kuvia 1/20 sekunnilla, käsivaralta.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hienoa, tekis melkein mieli muuttaa sinne lappiin!

kohta on muuten joulukuu! Make, lömppipytty kihisee jo tunturin takana  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Jees, kohta joulukuu ja lumesta tietoakaan.
Polut on niin kuraisia että joutuu välillä putsaamaan takahaarukka notta rengas mahtuu pyörimään...

Hasardiveto päällä, maanantaina auto huoltoon, tiistaina kannen höyläys ja keskiviikkona illalla pitäisi ajaa ehjä auto junaan.   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

ei muuten tuu olemaan  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Onkos kukaan tilannu jenkeistä mitään fillarikamaa tai vastaavaa?
Mites noi tullit oikein muodostuu noiden tullitariffien mukaan?
Tarkoitus olis tilata hiukan kuplan osaa ja yhteishinnaksi tulis jotain 600$

----------


## Hösö

mie tilasin joskus jenkeistä jokku päntsit ja pajjan ni niihi rapsahti tuotteen hinnan+rahdin päälle, tulli ja alvi...


et ne varmaa tullee sinun kuplanki päälle.. :Cool:

----------


## Sami W

Tulee tulli ja alvi päälle. Kiinnostais tietää mikä se tullin prosenttiosuus on. Kattelin tullin sivuilta ja ilmeisesti se olis tuo 4,5%
Pitää laittaa varmaan suora kysymys tullille ja katsoa mitä ne arvaa vastaukseksi :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

eihän pojat oo totuutta unohtaneet?








 :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Joko Kylli -täti on terve?

----------


## Hösö

toivottavasti :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ainee...tämmönen o pyöriny mielessä :Hymy: 







http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...w&image=630087

----------


## The Golden boy

Meka vaihtanut koulua ja tyyliä?




Subject: M-sali pois käytöstä 14.9.
From: siivola@lut.fi (Markus Siivola)
Newsgroups: ltky.kerhot.parru, lut.urheilu
Organization: Lappeenranta University of Technology, Finland
Date: Sep 09 2005 09:05:54


M-sali poissa liikunta käytöstä tenttien takia keskiviikkona 14.9. klo
11.45 - 20.30.

t:
Markus Siivola
Parru

http://webmail.lut.fi/news/article.p...eilu/1847.html

----------


## HemmoP

eöööääsööääöööää

 tommosta rokimauntinia sie hösö tarttet ehottomasti  :Vink:  Osta!

perkele, Tanhuasa ois vieläki makia kämppä myynisä. Joku päivä sitä tonne vielä muuttaapi. Aina puolen vuojen vällein tullee mieleen pontikkapannu auringonlaskussa <3

----------


## Hösö

voe helevetti! katoin kränked4:n...muistaako kimmo vielä ku joku talavi-ilta soittelin et NYT SE ON TULLU! ja popkornit kainalossa poljin täysiä teile viettään ensi-iltaa?!?!??

tahdon kawagreen super8:n!

----------


## Hösö

arvakkaappa oonko speksannu tuohon jo kaikki osat uusiksi  :Leveä hymy:  avyt ja mitlepurnit  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, ne oli legendaarisia aikoja. Kuin myös RTTH:n ilmestyminen, VHS kourassa hösölle äitin leipomia pullia ja kahvettia juomaan. Koko kylän kovimmat raiderit kattomassa ja sitte soramontulle roppaileen  :Leveä hymy:  Ja se oli sitä aikaa kun se piti olla Coven gspotti 8 heisseillä, UUELLA pokserilla ja 24 takakiekolla..ihan just niinku Jesse Robertsillaki oli! 

legendaarista, meitsiki näytti laihalta!

----------


## Hösö

aivan! jesse oli jumalasta seuraava niihin aikoihin! :Nolous:  :Sarkastinen:  ja se g-spotti piti olla punanen!


missähän muuten mikko on nytte?

----------


## Hösö

sori, se g-spotti piti olla musta! ja punanen uus pokseri!

----------


## Hösö

*JESSE'S BIKE SPECS*
*Cove Stiffee SL* *Cove Hooker* *Cove G-Spot* 
Z1 custom 2inch  Z1  Super T Pro    
Race Face DH Headset   -    -     
Race Face DH Bars   -    -     
Cove Skull bar ends   -    -     
Race Face DH stem   -    -     
Odi Ruffian Grips   -    -     
Hayes 6 inch  Hayes 8 inch  Hayes 8 inch    
Race Face North Shore Cranks   -    -     
Race Face Splined BB   -   
    XT Cassette   -    -     
Race Face Seat   -    -     
Race Face Seat Post   -    -     
XTR Rear Der.   -    -     
Race Face/MRP Guide   -    -     
Rhyno Lite Rims 26"/24"   -    -     
XTR Shifters   -    -     
1988 GT Bash Guard   -    -     
XTR Rear Der.   -    -     

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

speksataanko ens kesäksi taas ukpuistofreeridetrippi =D Meinas lopussa jo hyydyttää 50km Dominatraxilla =D

----------


## Hösö

oi näitä aikoja!

----------


## Hösö

joo, vois speksata kyllä sen reissun taas uusiksi! oiskoha kranatti messissä?

----------


## HemmoP

vois melkee kysyä ! Mitens make, megessä tietenki?

----------


## Hösö

no eiköhä make oo matkassa, jos ei vaa tuu kanataa lähtöä?

----------


## HemmoP

noni, lähetään sitte ens kesänä. Vaikke joskus kolmen maissa iltapäivästä?


Olutta ja onkiniemiki oli melko letkeätä!

----------


## Hösö

sieläki vois kesälä pyörähtää...  :Hymy: 



mut joo, 3 aikaan on ihan jees...



muuten, iso siivolaki pisti viestiä...oli NYT JO halukas maksaan mun keskiön pois ja kyseli et missä sen jarrusatula on...

onkoha se taas innostunu tästä?

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  no on poika ainaki hereillä!!

----------


## Hösö

varmaan jotai rapulaisen sekoiluja taas  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

luultavasti  :Leveä hymy:  Jos sille on tullu kolmen kympin riisi !?

Oltii muuten ahkeria ennenvanahaa. Ajettiin sonkhan 50km että päästiin hyppään parista hiekkakasasta! Net oli aikoja net!

----------


## Sami W

Heps...tuostapa heräsikin kysymys

Tartteekos tuonne UKpuistoon muuten lupia pyöräilyyn?
Vai onko siellä pyöräilyyn ihan omat reitit?

Käytiin tuossa Pallas-ounastunturin kansallispuistossa ja sinne tarvittiin luvat ainakin. Noh....eipä tuonne taivaskerolle olis huvittanu pyörää mukana raahatakkaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

omilla luvilla sielä o rullailtu...

----------


## Sami W

Niin no onhan sekin tietenkin mahdollisuus :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

nyt on uusia pinnoja..."jee"

----------


## The Golden boy

> nyt on uusia pinnoja..."jee"



Pinna tiukalla?

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Nonni, tilatkaapa joku CRC:stä jotaki äkkiä. Meikä lähtee mukaan tilaukseen.

----------


## Hösö

eikö muka suomesta löydy sitä mitä kaipaat?

----------


## tv.

löytyy mutta se hinta....

----------


## Hösö

no mitä nyt ja paljo?

----------


## tv.

Eipä tarvikkaan enää. Sain sen verran hyvän tarjouksen Suomesta.

----------


## HemmoP

talavitalavitalavitalavitalavitalavitalavitalavita  lavitalavitalavitalavitalavitalavi!!!

----------


## Hösö

> Eipä tarvikkaan enää. Sain sen verran hyvän tarjouksen Suomesta.



joo, se oli kyllä tarjous, josta EI voi kieltäytyä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hakkaan muuten justiinsa kaikki paskaksi vasaralla, ***** että palaa hermo nuijjen vitun romujen kanssa!!

----------


## Sami W

Noh? Eikös Hemmon skiidu suostu yhteistyöhön? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no voi itku

----------


## tv.

Nonni, ruuvirengasrojekti alkoi:


Talaviki näyttäis tulevan

----------


## Hösö

ei tuu pysyyn noi ruuvit tuolleen...

----------


## marco1

Jahas, viikon uutiset on täällä vähissä.

Minä voin paikata:
- Teemu on wanha pieru nyt jo virallisesti
- Talvi tuli which was nice mutta minkä prkl vuoksi sen piti tulla just silloin kun olin laina-autolla hiihtelemässä Tre-Roi väliä? Eilinen ajokeli oli kökkö.
- 3pv tsadissa lomalla, jeejee. Ei käy kateeksi.

----------


## Hösö

ton kokosella pitäs aika tukku löytyä kahisevaa huomenaamuna tyynyn alta  :Vink:

----------


## Sami W

Saivat sentään kokonaisena ulos :Hymy: 
Itse kävin vasta myös revittämässä ja meni hammas ihan palasiksi. Oli hiukan ien hellänä kun saivat lopulta kaiken pois.
Ja paskat edes MITÄÄN rahaa saanut kärsityistä tuskista :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

> ton kokosella pitäs aika tukku löytyä kahisevaa huomenaamuna tyynyn alta



Ei näytä hampaalta, vaan monijuuriselta porkkanalta.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

No nami, tossa näkee kuinka hellästi se kebaab hampaita kohtelee vuosien saatossa. Noi tummat läiskät ja keltanen väri johtuu siittä salaatin syömisetä! Melko nopsaa rupes näyttään huonolta :S

Talvi tullee! Eilen kävin jo reenaan rallia, hyvin natsas vasuri mutkissa =D

Ainii muuten, nyt alkaa virallisesti se "vituttaisasuaetelässä"-kausi..tai jatkuu "entistäenempivituttaisasuaetelässä"-kautena  :Leveä hymy: 





sweet!

----------


## V

täällä tarvitaan modea.. tuommoset kuvat pitäs kieltää ku tulleepi kuume!

----------


## Sami W

Onhan nuo kelkat hiukan muuttuneet omista ajoista :Leveä hymy: 
Kokeilla vois taas joskus, mutta itsellä ei niin hinkua enää omistaa :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

noniiiii, vihdoinki sai sävellettyä ne perkelen alumiinivanteet alle.. ei menny ees kuin hermot!

----------


## tv.

Kyllon komeet alut! Poltteleeko kaasukättä pahastikki jo?  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

siitäpä tuli iha vitu komia! kehtaa nyt käyä tunturissa makkaran paistossa ja nesteellä kahavilla!  :Hymy: [img]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/img]

----------


## Sami W

Mistäs materiaaliasta nuo muuten on valmistettu hemmo?

----------


## HemmoP

iha alumiittia nuot on, en tiiä mitä.. pilletti jotainjotain..

Tänään pääsin jo pihalle testaan..aissaaatana ku kirmaa makiasti! Pemarin liikkeen takapihan nurmikko mahtaa olla hyvin kynnetty nyt  :Leveä hymy: 



oli makia aamu, pilvetön taivas ja kaikkea.. Helevetti, kohta on oikeesti talavi!

----------


## Hösö

luntaki ja kaikkea!


mite sitä pakkasta piisaa? täällä oli huikeat -3 aamulla ku rapuloissa painelin paistaan taas läskiä...oli makia ku parhaillaa oli koko parila täynä sisäkumia :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Talavikeli tulollaan jep jep.

Vielä on tyhjäkäynti vähän hukassa Rellussa, sen kun saa vielä kuntoon niin ehtii ehkä vähän lenkillekin..   :Nolous:

----------


## Hösö

tuli täsä mielee tuunausvinkki kimmolle! xenoni valot! 


nikoni vai sigma?

----------


## The Golden boy

> iha alumiittia nuot on, en tiiä mitä.. pilletti jotainjotain..
> 
> Tänään pääsin jo pihalle testaan..aissaaatana ku kirmaa makiasti! Pemarin liikkeen takapihan nurmikko mahtaa olla hyvin kynnetty nyt 
> 
> oli makia aamu, pilvetön taivas ja kaikkea.. Helevetti, kohta on oikeesti talavi!



Mitäs kaikkia sie oot tuohon heinäsirkkaan teheny?

----------


## HemmoP

emmittään, revin tarroja pois ja kiillottelin kaasareita.


Melko makkeita leffanpätkiä maailmankapeista :O 

http://sports.freecaster.com/mov.php...=639&cat=00003

----------


## The Golden boy

Sää Rovaniemellä: vitutusta, märkää ja kolme astetta lämmintä (kelsius). Polttoaineen hinta noussut pitkällisen laskun jälkeen. Vituttaa. Viikon loppupuolella lupeissa lunta. Tuskin kuitenkaan pitää paikkansa, vaan uusista nastarenkaista ovat viimeisimmätkin nastat kadonneet. Vituttaa. --> elämä on!

----------


## marco1

Heh, korjasin auton itte, nyt toimii. Vaan pitäiskö imusarjan kiinnitykseen muka jaksaa laittaa kaikki pultit takaisin?   :Sekaisin:  
(saa tulla auttamaan jos olen jäänyt tienposkeen sitten myöhemmin.)
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, voin tulla korjaamaan! Eräällä Norjan reissullaki viksailin meidän "asunto"autosta turbon ja sähköt ja vielä mäessä yritin purukumilla korjata Psysin sweiniä..se tais olla ainoa korjaus mikä ei ihan onnistunu..



Remppa-Hemmo kaiken korjaa..

----------


## Sami W

Ei siihen imusarjaan nyt montaa pulttia kannata laittaa. Kevenee auto kummasti kun jättää osan pois :Leveä hymy: 

Sais alkaa pikkuhiljaa pakastaa kunnolla. Alkaa vanne jo hiukan kiristää päätä tuon liukastelun ja sohjossa tarpomisen kanssa.

----------


## marco1

Hukkasin jo ne ylimääräiset pultit, saa pysyä kiinni niillä mitä ehdin laittaa.
Tulis ny sitä pakkasta kun sain vaihdettua Tituunkin jo nastarenkaat alle..

----------


## psysi

Hemmo,

haluatkos tulla vaihtamaan oktaaviin lampada-anturin? Meinas toveri katsastusinspektööriherra, ettei muka kelpaa vaikka arvot on vaan 2x sallittu :P

Ja kyllähä se svinni muistaakseni jotenkuten toimi tuon sun purkkailun jälkeenkin - ainaki kantamalla.

- petri

----------


## Mechz

HUH

----------


## tv.

WAU, hieno on

----------


## HemmoP

rallin näkönen :O

----------


## Hösö

iha jees...  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Tiitsa maalannu rungon uuteen uskoon? :Hymy:  Vai onko tuo sama?

----------


## Mechz

joo,sama on,ennen oli punanen...pitäis vielä hakea uuet laakerit tuohon niin sais fillarin kasaan...

----------


## Hösö

mites se keke tiitsa?  :Vink: 


muuten, ostin uue kameran! *****, nyt jos koskaan saan hipopartseista hipokuvia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Minkäs Hösmä laitoit?

Olipas vaan HemmoP:llä makian näkönen lumikelkka...varsinki ku oli ne isot vanteet ja kaikki. =D

----------


## Hösö

peaty-> nikon d50+sigma 18-50/3.5-5.6+nikon 70-300/4.5-5.6 ja kikan kortti...eipä nuo mittää hipoputkia ole, mut jos sitä myöhemmin jottain 1.4 kattelis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

noni..vielä muutama osa kiinni niin pääsee ajeleen...

zivusta:
http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/671/pbpic671761.jpg

----------


## marco1

Hyvin maalattu rungo ja badgen ukkokin on ihan näköinen.

----------


## tv.

> noni..vielä muutama osa kiinni niin pääsee ajeleen...
> http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/671/pbpic671762.jpg
> zivusta:
> http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/671/pbpic671761.jpg



Ajaisin!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tiitsa, vallan nätti mopo!!

Sitten asiaan, "vituttais asua etelässä..!" Kävimä Jukan kans pyörähthän tunturisa..näyttäs ihan talvelta!

----------


## HemmoP

Ens viikonloppuna talvi jatkuu :]

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP,

No prkl on se vaan talvi tullu...Aikasta makian näköstä menoa!

----------


## Hösö

ni just, vituttas asua etelässä...niinkö jossai nizalla...

lunta iha reilusti, ainaki 5cm...ehkä jopa kymmenen! pakkasta! sitä riittää! nytki o -1  :Leveä hymy:  iltasin saattaa olla jopa -3.5!

----------


## Hösö

ni just, vituttaa iha homona asua etelässä!


+2 ja vettä sataa...heihei lumet... :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:

----------


## Sami W

Mistäs nuo kuvat on Hemppa? Näyttäis olevan aikalailla lunta.

----------


## HemmoP

Soankylän perukoiltahan nuot.. Näyttäs nyt täälä Rovaniemelläki satelevan lunta..eikhän se joulun jäläkeen oo tääläki lunta yli puol metriä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

eikö ois tiitsa pikkuse komia? hä?

----------


## HemmoP

muute iha siisti, mutta tuo avalance..yök  :Leveä hymy: 

Ois muuten kohta viikonloppuki! Se on taas matka paremmille maille lumen perään  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ainii btw. Jos on tarvista skeittimallin polvareille, erikoispyörätimolla oli niitä myynnissä pieni erä TOSI vitun halpaan hintaan! Ostin itekki kahet niitä, huvikseni. Kantsii soitella vaikkei tarttiskaan!

----------


## marco1

Hempan prkl on toivonut sitä lunta mutta ei ole kolaamassa silloin kun tarvittaisiin. Lumiukon tekeminen onnistui kyllä hyvin alkuviikosta.
Väkisinhiihtokauden avanneet voi huutaa hep! Hep. (ei kuulu muita?)

----------


## Sami W

Vois kai sitä alkaa suksia virittelemään jo. Siis rinteisiin :Vink:  Ja kai se pitäis lautakin esille ottaa. Ounasvaarakin kai eilen avattiin.

----------


## Hösö

vois kai ruveta liimaan pultteja kenkänpohjjiin ku o tuota vitu jäätä...   homoa!

----------


## Sami W

Niin...ja jouluvalotkin viritetty paikalleen pitkinhampain. Vaimolle ehdotin tätä http://www.break.com/articles/houselights.html , mutta ei kelvannu ei. Koskaan saa tehdä mitään kivaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

lekenda?

----------


## HemmoP

no huhhuh  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

jo kuukausi sitten ja nyt lähdössä Saariselälle leireilemään.
Alkaa tuo perhanan flunssaki hellittämään.

----------


## marco1

Se on pikkujoulupäivä tänään. Hyvää ruokaä ja riittävästi juomaa tiedossa, rokrok.  :Hymy:  
Huomenna ladulle, ehkä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

asnto! pikkujoulut palo! lpo! voitte poistua....


 :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Narvikissa ollaan aina käyty.  :Hymy: 



http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/Narvik2005/

Joskus sitten loputkin kuvat.

Valmistumisen häämötellessä ei kerkiä rupatella pidempään...

----------


## Hösö

mitä sitä turhaa ressaamaan![IMG]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joo, oli kyllä aakasta hienoa tuona päivänä.  :Hymy: 

Eeku joo, ei tuohon settiin tule lisempää kuvia. Nuot on tuossa mikkä on. Mut kohta tulee Kebnekajselta jottain setti-mättö-löistä.  :Hymy: 

Jatkampa "töitä."

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kebnekaisellahan me ollaan yleensä käyty.

----------


## P-Joe

Rata pölisi kuivuuttaan. Oli kyllä jotakin mitä ei olis narviikista odottanu.



Olis jo kesä...

Missäs ne Peten kuvat muuten on?

----------


## Hösö

*http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...avId=xcf3de4e3*
tuollaha niitä  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Viiiiiiittttuuuu kun oli siistejä!

Olis jo todellakin se kesä.

----------


## HemmoP

MaGe, siiiistejä fotoja! Meitsikin on ku suoraan TLD:n esitteestä :O Ehkäpä lähemmä ens kesänäki tonne, vaikka ois käet paketissa ja pää tajuton!

----------


## HemmoP

aini, kävimä mekkii taas reissussa.. pohjosessa oli yhä lunta, mutta sais sitä tipahtaa vaikka 15metriä lisää.......................


doh, räpsin muutaman foton..






hoksasin just kö kattelin nuita magen kuvia kebneltä että meitsillä on vitunmoinen ikävä johonki vuorille :S Onneksi kohta pääsee kilpisjärvelle ja riksulle ja kittelille ja vaikka mihin...kun vaan tulis sitä LUNTA!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Taas oot risukkoon vieny pojat.  :Hymy: 

Värkkäsin tommosenki Troi-Kimmoleelle:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ja tämmönenkin tuli skannattua!

Meikähän on vauhissa.  :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

sun lopunnäytetyö ilmeisesti etenee vauhdilla kun saat tossa ohessa noita tärkeämpiäki juttuja tollee lennosta tehtyä  :Leveä hymy: 

15 päivää vielä ja sitten oomma Aatos tunturisa pannun ääresä spekuloimasa maailman menoa! Kohtuu laiffia, taas jaksaa pyöriä oravanpyörässä hetken.

----------


## marco1

Hui, tulipa ohjastettua Röpöttiä semmoisilla lumisilla metsäautoteillä että meinas jo usko loppua. "Tuurilla, ei taidolla" tuli taas todennettua.

----------


## Hösö

marko, väärä asenne  :Vink: 


meka! sois tänää sit tullu?!?! oisko joku päviä setit?

----------


## marco1

> marko, väärä asenne



Asenne oli kohdallaan, vasta muutaman kilometrin ajon jälkeen tajusinkin että on aika vi-un pitkä matka hoidella pirssi sieltä pois, ei mitään lapiota tms. työkaluja ja niin eespäin. Eiku etiäpäin, eihän siinä kääntöpaikkoja olis ollutkaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

HcÖ: nyt on tosi paha viikko, ei varmaan kerkee oikein mihinkään.  :Irvistys:  Mut jos vaikka viikonloppuna tsuumailtas nopeesti? Ens maanantaina helpottaa, ku deadlinet tulee ja mut lynkataan.  :Hymy: 

P.S. Vähän nuo minun kuvat on hirveän värisiä.  :No huh!:  Niissä on selkeä mustikkateema.

----------


## Hösö

ui ui et tuo on kiva! musta ja sillee!


ostakaa..ei oo yhtään kuvaa vielä otettu!  :Vink:  2 kortilla ja sillee...


1095e?

----------


## Hösö

suoraa kamerasta ja ej oo pienennetty...

miks...

no siks...




iso200


vs.



iso1600

----------


## HemmoP

ompa monta kelloa  :Nolous:

----------


## Tomi L.

Siis mikä ***** tuo kellojuttu on? Meikä kuuli että on lontoon nykin ja helsingin ajat mutta eihä se voi pitää paikkaansa, eihän  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Hösö sä olet niin tossun alla.

----------


## Hösö

tomi pitää se paikkansa, enkä ole tossunalla, ainakaa palijoa...itse puolsin tuota kellojuttua...


että nih! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Puolsit, puolsit - sen jälkeen kun emäntä käski.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jatkossa Hösö tulee aina kymmenen tuntia myöhässä töihin, ku se kattoo väärää kelloa.

----------


## marco1

Niin ja ajatelkaapa mikä määrä pattereita kuluu kellojen pitämiseen ajassa, ei taida löytyä kettutyttöjä tuosta taloudesta.

----------


## marco1

Jaa, onkos Teemu tenuttelemassa vai reenamassa viikonloppuna?

----------


## tv.

Norsu 24" kiekoilla:





Olis jo kesä.......

----------


## Hösö

revi jo helevettiin nuo hejjastimet! 

ja eikai tuo etukiekko oo nyt se tosihalapa 24"?

mulla oli aikanaan sentään tyyliä niissä, mut nuo?!?!


ainiin, oli muuten ihan vitun paras työpäivä! :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Kuka täsä on tosi halavasta puhunu, täh?!1?

Pitää niitä heijjastimia olla. Itekki melekeen jyränny autolla pari ÄÄLIÖTÄ jotka kulukee iliman heijjastimia pimiällä.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 



saisko lunta kiitos?

----------


## HemmoP

Hyvält näyttää Hösö! Ei voi kun kadehtia, meillä ei oo tota urbaania ollenkaan, on vaan lunta ja pakkasta ja hiljasuutta. Kävimä tosa kattelee revontulia ja tähtiä. Oli huba, pakkasta parhaimmillaan -20 :P Huomenna aamusta kairhan kierthon ennen etelän"lomaa"..

----------


## Hösö

> Hyvält näyttää Hösö!



kuin myös  :Leveä hymy: 






> Ei voi kun kadehtia, meillä ei oo tota urbaania ollenkaan, on vaan lunta ja pakkasta ja hiljasuutta. Kävimä tosa kattelee revontulia ja tähtiä. Oli huba, pakkasta parhaimmillaan -20 :P Huomenna aamusta kairhan kierthon ennen etelän"lomaa"..



no hv...täälä oli tännää -2 ku otettii poikaankaa kuvia urbanistossa! töisä sentää sattu jotain taas...




nikoNISTI...

----------


## HemmoP

ootpa söpö! Oot saanu uuden sponssinkö :O

Kävimmä vitun kivan tripin tänään.. autolla miljoona km pohjoseen LUMEN perässä. 20km metäsä ja kone sano pox, onneksi ei oma  :Leveä hymy:  Sitten hinattiin ja tultiin takasin.. No, kävimpä MELKEEN tunturissa asti ja järven selällä ei ollu sitten jäitä, kävin tutustumassa  :Leveä hymy: 

kohta ois sitte kesäkin.. Levin kuvioitakin on hiottu jo hulluna! Niitä vapaehtosia kaivathan yhä tekeen rataan pikku fiksausta, niinku asphaltin vetoa ja möykkyjen poistoa.

----------


## Hösö

joo pittäähän nuita sponsseja olla... :Vink: 

jos vaikka jonku treilipyörän rakentas sponssivehkeistä tai vaikka ottas kuvia puluista? riippuu kummasta sponssista on taas puhe?

----------


## HemmoP

joo, niiistä just puhuin. Kaikesta huolimatta tänään oli siistiä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Makioita kuvija!  :Hymy:  Sokerisia, etten sanoisi... Sanoin sen. Huomenna tenttiin, ja sitten lumivyörykurssille, loppuyöksi koodaamaan. Sitten helpottaa, ahh.

----------


## Sami W

Missäs Aatos lumivyörykurssia suorittaa? Maksaako paljonkin?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ei lumpparivyörykurssi, vaan lähinnä luento. Petter UI-AAH-GGM- :No huh!:  Reuter vetää, hinnasta vielä vähän epäselvää. Jotain neljäkybää? Toivottavasti alle.

----------


## Sami W

Just just :Hymy:  Ajattelinkin että käytäntö on näillä lumimäärillä hiukan hankalaa vielä. Eipä kuitenkaan ole ainakaan hinnalla pilattu :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ollako piljattu vahi ei, siinäpä vasta asia, joka selvinnee pian.

Ja jos on oikein taitava lumiyvyöryexpertti, niin saa  lumivyöryn aikaiseksi vaikka Saharalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tommi H

Kimmo,suunnitelmissa on olla Rukan ja Levin välinen viikko sielläpäin,joten eiköhän sitä jouda vähän käpyjä haravoimaan.

----------


## HemmoP

hianoa Tommi, tarjoon kaljan  :Leveä hymy:  

Koitamma saaha kaiken iskuun heti kun Rukalta päästään tonne Leville. Lähinnähän se on silloin (toivottavasti) radan merkkausta ja käpyjen keräilyä.

----------


## marco1

> Makioita kuvija!  Sokerisia, etten sanoisi... Sanoin sen. Huomenna tenttiin, ja sitten *lumivyörykurssille*, loppuyöksi koodaamaan. Sitten helpottaa, ahh.



Prkl, tuuppa tänne kolaamaan lunta niin opit onko aura-autosta lentänyt ja pihantien tukkinut 0-asteinen lumi labiilia vai ei. "Mmm kosteusprosentti korkeahko, arvelen tämän lumen olevan raskasta, mon ami".

----------


## Sami W

Ei tuo 40 pahalta kuulosta kun muistelisin että kurssit joita itse olen nähny on maksaneet useita satoja. Tais olla 300-400. Taitaa olla vain lumessa hiukan kerrokset vähissä vielä :Hymy:  Piipparinkin joutuu kätkemään erilliseen potkittuun lumikasaan, kun ei muuten saa piiloon :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> lumikasaan



ESPOOSSA?! Haloo, son koiranpaskakasa mihin ne niitä kätkee. Sit se suuri ja mahtava oraakkeli-opas kertoo että lumi on oikeesti valkeeta :O Joskus jopa keltaista!

Siistiä  :Leveä hymy:  

Tosin nyt tässä oulusaki sataa vettä ja on mekaberseestä, niinku aina!

----------


## Hösö

joo täällä o tuota lunta nii vitusti! 

heti ku tänne tuli lappalainen kylään ni se löys sitä!





sitä ennen matkustettiin!

----------


## Hösö

ja sit meilä oliki kahavitaukoa






tänään sit pojat rassas jotain jarrua...





 :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Sama kai se on mihin kasaan hautaa :Leveä hymy:  Kunhan ei näkyville jää. Sitten vain sondilla tökkimään mikä kasa kopisee :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Hösö saanu kunniavieraan kylään  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Harvoimpa luennoilla mitään käytännön harjootuksia tehhään, poijjaat. Hinta oli muuten palttiarallaa kymppi, kun vähän tingasin. Tokihan tollainen halpaa on, kun piipparien käyttökin esiteltiin vain luokkahuoneessa. Mutta esimerkiksi SAKEn lumivyörykurssi Lyngenissä maksaa n. 150 €, ja opas on luonnollisesti UIAGM-sertifioitu.

Voin tulla konsultoimaan nyt sitä Markon pihaongelmaa. Katsotaan vähän lumen kerrosrakennetta ja merkataan sauvoilla joku hyvä reitti autolle.  :Hymy:

----------


## AaJiiKoo

Iltaa! Ihan nyt vaan asiasta toiseen...Tietääkö herrat Rovaniemen suunnalta mitään pajaa, jossa hallittaisiin fillarin alumiinirunkojen hitsaus? (ja tietenkin kohtuukustannuksilla...) Tarvis vanha hoppa hieman lisää metallia alle..

----------


## HemmoP

Ari, soitteleppa mulle ko ehtiit niin homma hoituu. Pistin numeron tulleen rivaattiviestinä.

----------


## HemmoP

piristipä kummasti päivää katella kelikameroita  :Leveä hymy:  Näyttää hyvältä siel etelässä  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-BP.html

tosa meän raitillä on vähän raikkaamman näköstä.
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-LO.html

esihistoriallista :O

----------


## marco1

Mihinkäs me laitetaan tää lumi?  :Sekaisin:   Lähetetään etelään postissa?

Hiihtämään tässä joutuu, pööräily on aika raskasta hangessa..

----------


## Sami W

Ja joulu sitten porvoossa. Taitaa sukset jäädä kotiin.
Eikä tätä lunta minnekkään täältä lähetetä :Hymy:  Saa kasvaa korkoa siihen saakka kun takaisin tulee :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Sois 1 päivä koulua ja sitte kolomen viikon joululoma  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

pimp mai raid!




 :Leveä hymy:  :Cool: 


marko->pistä lumet tuleen tänne vaan...

----------


## Sami W

Mitäs hösö on alkanu tuunaileen? :Leveä hymy:  Tuleekos saabista bling bling?

----------


## Hösö

no johan se on madbling! kato vaikka mite se kiiltää! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jaa, otit ton etupuskurinki veke että mahtuu se vitun iso COOLERI keulaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

jep jep...tullee semmonen superturbo tuostaki et ei ennää mikkään pysy matkassa... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Haloja Puola-Petteri! Olen niin paska ihminen, että en ole vielä maksanut Freezeride-velkoja. Voinko vielä muuttua? Saapiko tilinumeron taas?

1000000000000000000 markkaa on pieni raha.

----------


## HemmoP

huhhuh, arvaa mitä Aaaaatoz!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No arvaan, siekään et oo maksanu riiraidivelekojas.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo o se palanu puhki..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuossa alhaalla keskellä on joku haamuteksti! :O

Huomaakko ku se pieni aukko tekkee nuista lampuista tommosia ydinreaktorin näkösiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

aatosm, no eikö se että kohta ooma lömppipytyn ääresä tunturisa!!!!1

TJ2!

----------


## marco1

> Huomaakko ku se pieni aukko tekkee nuista lampuista tommosia ydinreaktorin näkösiä.



Kokeilin tuommoista ydinreaktorin rakennusta lauantaina, katalysaattorin ja pakoputkiston lämmittäminen punahehkuiseksi ei riittänyt käynnistämään ketjureaktiota ja siirtämään alusta maata kiertävälle radalle... 
nyt on ko. voimala hinattuna pajalle ja laina-AR156 taas alla.  :Nolous:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaa, katalysaattöri tykkää kun se on mansikkana.  :Leveä hymy: 

Missä Hösö loput kuvat on? Viittaan lähinnä kuviin "Jeesus saapuu Helsinkiin" sekä "Voittamaton."  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

täälähä net...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei oikein näy se varjo tossa kuvassa. :/

----------


## HemmoP

jeesus kuvissa! =0 

Kohtapuoleen, ennää PÄIVÄ ja sit lomille!!!! Tilsaa lainatakseni..

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Toi on aika jees.  :Hymy:  Tulee ikävä Helesinkiä kö lähen huomenna Laphiin.  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joululahaja tullee!  :No huh!: 

_LÄHETYKSEN REKISTERÖINNIT

20.12.2005, klo 19:08 
 Lähetys on siirtynyt kuljetukseen
00000 HELSINKI 
20.12.2005, klo 17:19 
 Lähetys on otettu käsittelyyn
00000 HELSINKI 
20.12.2005, klo 08:17 
 Lähetys saapunut Suomeen
01000 HKI VANTAA, ULKOMAANTERMINAALI 
17.12.2005, klo 12:22 
 Lähtenyt Suomeen
01000 Ulkomaa/Foreign country 
16.12.2005, klo 12:47 
 Postitettu lähtömaassa
01000 Ulkomaa/Foreign country 
_

Pittääpä soittaa soadia naapureille sen kunniaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

meka!!1

mite ne kuvat? millo saat tuon?

hä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ookkonää huomenna töissä? Käväsen varmaan siinä jouluostoksilla sen sun raflan kulumilla joskus 5-6.30 aikoihin. Ookkosiä sillon nakinpaistossa?

Tuostahan tuo näkkyy.  :Hymy:  Lähtenyt kuljetukseen Helsingistä tänään. Eli huomenna perillä.  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

oo mie nakinpaistossa...mitehä tuon sumplis...no nappaan net matkaan...jos e unoha  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jos ei nazaa, niin pistä ne pinaattilaatikkoon völöjyyn. Kaivetaan ne sitten esille, ku kattellaan joulun kuvat. Mut soittelemma huomenna!

Voisko joku lainata mulle tellut?

----------


## Hösö

jep, tehhää näin...

----------


## HemmoP

Make hei, arvaas mitä!

----------


## marco1

Hei, minäkin tulen huomenna katsomaan Tsadin lasten joulua, harmi vain kun pitää palata illaksi tänne lumen keskelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oho, täälä o pakkasta  :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Make hei, arvaas mitä!



Hei, oliks sul mitään torstaina?

----------


## HemmoP

mää just funtsin että vois ollakin!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei sulla oo sillon mitään - ihan normipäivä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähenpä tästä lenteleen.

----------


## tv.

Hitsi että jännittää!!! Saa nähä tulleeko joulupukki käymään huomenna...

----------


## HemmoP

Met kävimä Mekan kans tunturisa katteleen joulun tuloa. Oli hullun luxus keikka.

-Sukset hajos ennenku pääs edes hiihtään. Päätettiin kävellä.
-Juomana oli raaka kossu, highlandbird, fosters..UNOHDETTIIN vesi sun muut amatöörijuomat kotiin..meinas puhalluttaa se kävely
-6km umpihankia kävellen, lunta 50cm tai enempi
-Pakkasta -25 kun pääsimä perille "pienten" harhailujen jälkeen joskus iltapimmeellä
-Eväänä lenkkiä, juusto, ruisleipää ja markariiniä!

Oli kuitenki parasta, ikinä!

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## MadDog

> Met kävimä Mekan kans tunturisa katteleen joulun tuloa. Oli hullun luxus keikka.
> 
> -Sukset hajos ennenku pääs edes hiihtään. Päätettiin kävellä.
> -Juomana oli raaka kossu, highlandbird, fosters..UNOHDETTIIN vesi sun muut amatöörijuomat kotiin..meinas puhalluttaa se kävely
> -6km umpihankia kävellen, lunta 50cm tai enempi
> -Pakkasta -25 kun pääsimä perille "pienten" harhailujen jälkeen joskus iltapimmeellä
> -Eväänä lenkkiä, juusto, ruisleipää ja markariiniä!
> 
> Oli kuitenki parasta, ikinä!



Väitän että puhut parturia! siiskumää oon melkei tsadissa. enkä enää tuu takas ku täälä o niiq niiiiii siistiä! my ass...

----------


## Mechz

Hyvää joulua!

- tiitza

----------


## Ville

Hyvää joulua!

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP,

Palauttelehan kamera...siistin näkönen paikka teillä siellä.

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, Kamera! =D

----------


## Hösö

mitä lappiin kuuluu?

----------


## PeeTee

Mitäs täällä. Lunta on ja pakkasta sopivasti. Onkos teillä siellä ollenkaan lunta?
Miten on kamera pelittäny?

----------


## Hösö

iha ok..lunta vähän jne..





kamera toimii..tosin tuo o otettu penikan pikkukänönilä..


http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...18/d50_2/juho/

----------


## PeeTee

No onhan siellä sentäs vähäsen =D

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jani lukee juoppohullunpäiväkirjaa ja kattoo telekkaria yhtä aikaa. Siinä se jotenki kiteytyy se joulun taika!



Joo, lunta piisaa. Kohta piisaa makkaraherkku Hemmon kans! :b

----------


## HemmoP

vitun pete, oisit soittanu! Ei mulla oo metässä mitään vitun datayhteyksiä  :Leveä hymy: 

anyway, meillä on vitun siistiä ja kaikki rulettaa ja lomaa on yli viikko jäljellä! Hyvää uuttavuotta ja silleen ja lol

----------


## Hösö

muistatkojäätelökesäkesäkesän1!!11

----------


## tv.

Ompa herkullisen näköistä jäzkiä! Ilmeet vahvistavat asian  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## HemmoP

iloinen pieni kultapossu <3

jouluna oli kivaa, lunta sateli ja kaikkee =)

----------


## marco1

Joulu tais mennä jo mutta toivotetaan edes uudet vuodet ajoissa.
Hyvää uutta vuotta!

----------


## HemmoP

uuet vuet vaan! Myös sinne Ruoholahteen, näyttäs olevan teilläkin toi talvi ja silleen  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-BW.html

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-LY.html

----------


## Mechz

Tasapuolisesti hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille!!!!

----------


## Hösö

ruoholahti kuittaa...oliha se liia hyvää ollakseen totta et ois lumi yli vkon maassa, aamulla kö töihin suuntasin 8 maissa ni vettä sato ihanvitunhomona! :Vihainen: 


mut uuetvuojet kaikille... :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Joulut ja uudet vuodet meni, mutta hyvää alkanutta vuotta nyt kaikille.
Olipas mukava tulla takaisin pohjoiseen ja seurata kun lumivallit tienreunoilla vain kasvaa :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvää uutta vuotta vaan!

Olipahan Lappi-lomat taas.  :Hymy: 

Hemmon kans käytiin ekaks kohtuu eeppisellä Käyräxen reissulla, huh. Siinä vaiheessa ku oltiin huomattu, että ilman siteitä ei voikaan hiihtää, ja että reiteen asti yltävässä lumessa 6 km on pitkä matka, ja että pimiässä ei näe, niin käväisi mielessä, että ehkä sitä jonku desin juomavettäkin ois voinut ottaa. Karkkia ja kossua kyllä muistettiin ottaa, ja kameroita (kiitti Pete, ja sori). Ja sen 3 kg hiekkasäkin ois voinu vaikka jättää kotia.

Korouomassa taas oli uusi vuosi aika lepposa, eikä raketin räiske häirinny. Tultiin hiihtämällä paikalla siitäkin huolimatta, että jo kahdet siteet oli hukassa. Toistakiloinen naudanpaisti kypseni ihan kohtuuella kaminan päällä lauantai-iltana kolmen äijän tarkkaillessa tilannetta tuikkujen valossa. Muutaman päivän aikana kiipesimme pari putousta ja yhden kalliolinjan. Väliajat rämmittiin umpisessa puikkamonot kintuissa. Alakaa reidet oleen kunnossa kesää varten!

Huomenna töihin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

meka, miten kahvi+kuva setit?

----------


## Sami W

Heps

Kyselempäs täältäkin. Tietääkös kukaan olisko rovaniemellä tyhjää hallitilaa tarjolla tai mistä vois kysellä? Ilmeisesti meitä olis neljä volkkariharrastajaa jotka tarttis tilaa autojen laittamiseen. Hintakin sais mieluusti olla melko edullinen.

----------


## marco1

Työkaverit oli samalla asialla viime talvena, tuommoista pientä tilaa eivät löytäneet kohtuuhinnalla, sikaisoja halleja (kohtuullinen hinta per neliö) olis kyllä löytynyt mutta sitä 25hengen porukkaa maksajiksi ei taas löytynyt. 
Luulisi kuitenkin tiloja löytyvän kun halleja on kaupunki puolillaan.  :Sekaisin:  

Kävin taas Aleksanterinkadulla eikä kukaan tuntenut Hösmää? Hä?

----------


## HemmoP

Sami, helpoimmalla pääset kun rakennat oman hallin. Noita ei löydy helpolla, ainakaan läheltä..

Oltiin tänään kelkkailemassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Pitää jatkaa metsästystä. Tuolla teollisuusalueella kun on käynyt kiertelemässä, niin näkyy jokunen halli kyllä olevan tyhjillään, mutta on hiukan turhan isoja ja varmaan sitä myöten myös kalliita. Eikä sen tarttis ihan lähellä ollakkaan. 
Rakentamaan en kuitenkaan taida alkaa :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

onnea matkaan vaan. Maasturikaverit on noita halleja ettiny ja meleko paskasti on löytäny mitään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kek kek.

intti on vihdoinki käyty, huh.
pari kuvaa ajoilta jolloin vitutti:



joltain leiriltä, pongaa joukkuehenki-timo


autonlavalta, pongaa edelleen iloinen-timo


normaali päivä ja olotila


pongaa edelleen timo. ja niitä ohjuksiahan en nostele.


nyt elämä jatkuu ja hyvin. kohta ylläkselle kuuakueksi lunta pöllyttään!

-TTttT-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Mitä jätkät muuta? Mun loma loppu just, pyörin elämän ja kuoleman välissä :S

Melko nätti GSXR jollain myynnissä!
http://www.nettimoto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_bike=325147

Joo, lomalla ehittiin ajaa vastapattia, käytiin sumuisilla vuorilla ja hiihettiin kilipaa ilman suksia. Eilen otimma sit rennosti ja istuttiin tervastulilla arkea manaten. Hirven lihaköntsä paistu nätisti tikun nokassa.







Timo, oot kaunis noissa kurkkusalaateissa. Tottas jäät sopimuskessuksi kohottaan yhteishenkee?

----------


## Hösö

onnittelut timpalle ku on sit vihdoin ohi  :Hymy: 

mie muuten tuun päästäisenä rollo-ivalo-ylläs suunnalle et jos oot jossai sielä ni en tiiä sit..vois vaikka kahavitella?


met kävimmä la kattoon mopoja lahessa..

----------


## Hösö

***** mie rakastuin tuohon 50/1.8:n ja noihi kooteeämmiin...

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, tiukat paikat. Myynkö ärrän veke, pitäs melko halvalla tosin luopua :S Mutta siltikki, sehän jää talliin lojuun jos en myy (niinku kaikki muutkin rojut tähän mennessä)

Perkele, ei saa unta ku miettii :S

Nii joo, sit hokasin tossa ku lukkiin uutta Dirttiä. Meitsillä rupes taas poltteleen dh!! Pitää vaan pysyä pois noilta tirdeiltä niin pysyys ehyenä..toki pysynki..poissa

----------


## Hösö

myy se ärrä pois, vielä ku joku sen huolii...pistät kelekkaan vähä plinkplinkiä ja sen vähän ajetun kotarin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Ja mottohan on, että periksi ei anneta :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.break.com/index/snowmobileracecrash.html

----------


## marco1

Huh, minulla kyllä meinaa hyydyttää kun vuorokaudessa ei meinaa tunnit riittää ja hyvin on nukuttu joskus 2005 alkuvuonna.
Toi kelkkakaveri kyllä hyppäsi yhtä huonosti kuin minäkin..

----------


## Hösö

marko, eikai se nyt nuin paljoa rääy aina öisin?  :No huh!:  mut mitäpä sitä ei onnen eteen tekisi :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Työt tulee uniin, sen lisäksi kääpiö heräilee 1-4 kertaa yössä.  :Nolous:  

Kuka tilasi nämä Helsingin kelit tänne? PK -seudun palkkataso vois kiinnostaa, ei muut lieveilmiöt.
_Havaintoasema: Rovaniemi lentoasema
Tuorein havainto: 12.01.2006 11:00
lämpötila 0,7 °C paine 981,6 hPa kosteus 93 % lounaistuulta 8,0 m/s pilvisyys 7/8_

----------


## TJ

> PK -seudun palkkataso vois kiinnostaa, ei muut lieveilmiöt.



Ei se palkkataso useimmissa hommissa täällä ole sen kummempi kuin sielläkään. Jos hommaa vaan löytyy niin pysy siellä vaan... :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Näissä työtävieroksuvien välimallin jätkien trendihommissa pystyy siellä surffaamaan ylämäkeen pidempään kun voi vaihtaa firmaa aina kun alkaa tilanne polttelemaan liikaa. 
Täällä pohjoisessa saattaa joutua tekemään työnsä loppuun kun ei seuraavaa paikkaa ole ihan vieressä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tämmöisiä kun katselee niin alkaa päivitys kiinnostamaan:

----------


## HemmoP

ei mua vaan ala päivitys kiinnostaan pätkääkään ku tommosia kikottimia kattelee  :Irvistys: 

Kuulemma sataa vettä, vähän siistiä  :Leveä hymy: 

Piristethän silti vähän mieltä muutamilla kuvilla.
http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-LO.html

ja

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/kelika...kamera-BO.html

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

niijoohösö, älä huoli! Kotari tulee ens kesälle, jos vaikka veis läjän tyhjiä pulloja kauppahan  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Käväistiin ohimennen matkatoimistossa...tommonen tarttui...

Destination: PUERTO RICO
Departure:    15.3.2006  AY 1523  OULU        0820    LAS PALMAS  1305

Return:       22.3.2006  AY 1524  LAS PALMAS  1405    OULU        2235


vois etziä uiqcarit jostakin.... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Vai Puerto Rico. Se voiskin olla ihan mielenkiintoinen paikka lomailla :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no just...mitä tiira makso reissu?

----------


## HemmoP

jaajoo, mää lähen mielummin Riksulle. Tämmöstä tarttu mukaan, 

I have made reservations for two 6-bed apartments.
Reservation number #132440, #133441.
Arrival 30/3, departure 2/4.

Sweet!

----------


## marco1

> Käväistiin ohimennen matkatoimistossa...tommonen tarttui...
> 
> Destination: PUERTO RICO
> Departure:    15.3.2006  AY 1523  OULU        0820    LAS PALMAS  1305
> Return:       22.3.2006  AY 1524  LAS PALMAS  1405    OULU        2235
> vois etziä uiqcarit jostakin....



Ilmeisesti Espanjan Puerto Rico eikä siellä Etelä-Amerikassa...  :Cool:   arskat pitää kuitenkin muistaa. Ja aurinkorasva.

----------


## marco1

Tänään oli mukava tulla töihin fillarilla, nastarenkaat pitää eläimellisen hyvin näillä jääkentilläkin. Lounasreissulla meinas vaan kuolla kun kengät on liukkaat ja autoilevilla tuntui olevan jotenkin älli hukassa. No onhan sentään perjantai.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hemmokimmo-

onko toi riksun känppä jo täys?
vois skinnaileen lähtä nuin niinku muuten
vaan.

tiitille silmalasit ja rätti mukaan, voi pyyhgiä jås tulee gärbäsiä lincihin.

-t

----------


## Sami W

Minkälaista vuokraa peritään riksussa tuohon aikaan ja mistäpäin hommasit mökin Hemmo? Pitänyt käydä jo useampana talvena tuolla, mutta aina jäänyt väliin ja niin myös tänä talvena. Jos nyt vaikka ens talvena :Leveä hymy: . Siinä olis sitten Abisko ja Narvik lähellä. Hyvä tehdä päiväreissuja vaikka.

----------


## marco1

en olisi uskonut joskus sanovani näin mutta olipa hienoja polkuja tuolla Korkalovaarassa. Parin päivän vesisade on kovettanut hankipolut kunnon baanoiksi, täyskuu sekoittaa pään ja ledituikun hämärässä puut ja kannot näyttää kummallisilta.

----------


## tv.

> en olisi uskonut joskus sanovani näin mutta olipa hienoja polkuja tuolla Korkalovaarassa. Parin päivän vesisade on kovettanut hankipolut kunnon baanoiksi, täyskuu sekoittaa pään ja ledituikun hämärässä puut ja kannot näyttää kummallisilta.



Korkalovaarassa on ahkeria koirankusettajia. Keväällä varsinkin polut on yleensä mahtavassa pyöräilykunnossa.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  kannoin yks päivä tosa kuusenki pihalle...

----------


## HemmoP

timppa ja samppa. Möksä on täys jo pakokaasulle haisevia hikisiä amiksia. Möksien hintoja voi käyä tiiraan tuolta www.riksgransen.nu saitilta.

----------


## marco1

Nyt ois ehkä aika ostaa kunnon setit kaakaota ja pullaa jotta voi linnoittautua sisälle pariksi päivää. 
-25 ja 6m/s tuuli voi olla aika vilpoisa kun tänäänkin (-15) jäätyi naama töihin polkiessa.

No ehkäpä jäihin tulee paksuutta, pääsisi sitten suoraan kämpiltä hiihtelemään. Miksi muuten porukka ajaa kelkalla siitä meidän vierestä kohti hyvän palvelun Essoa, käykö tankilla vai miten?

----------


## HemmoP

jep tankille siittä mennään. Älä sie hättäile, ei se ketään häiritte.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Niin....taitaa joutua käymään tankilla aika useastikkin :Hymy:  Jos peukalo on oikein raskas niin bensaa palaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## china

> Näissä työtävieroksuvien välimallin jätkien trendihommissa pystyy siellä surffaamaan ylämäkeen pidempään kun voi vaihtaa firmaa aina kun alkaa tilanne polttelemaan liikaa. 
> Täällä pohjoisessa saattaa joutua tekemään työnsä loppuun kun ei seuraavaa paikkaa ole ihan vieressä. 
> 
> Tämmöisiä kun katselee niin alkaa päivitys kiinnostamaan:



Minulla on niin tylsää tässä spinning-tuntia odotellessa, että selaan Rovaniemeläisten topikkia hienojen kuvien toivossa.  :Vink:  Tuo pyörä on ykkösenä minunkin hankintalistallani ja vielä saman värisenä. Jos ajaisi superlaitilla vielä ensi kauden ja sitten...

----------


## marco1

> Minulla on niin tylsää tässä spinning-tuntia odotellessa, että selaan Rovaniemeläisten topikkia hienojen kuvien toivossa.  Tuo pyörä on ykkösenä minunkin hankintalistallani ja vielä saman värisenä. Jos ajaisi superlaitilla vielä ensi kauden ja sitten...



Jaa, minä olen tässä muuttotalkoissa surffaamassa..  :Leveä hymy:  

Vaijereita ne ei osaa vieläkään vetää Diiduksella järkevästi, muutenhan tuo on toimivaksi todettu konstruktio. Yksi takavaihtajan korvake on vääntynyt mutta muuten on vain iskareita korjailtu. Kesäpäivitykseksi suunnitteilla vain Syntace Superlock alkuperäisen tilalle ja keulan huolto.

->Hemppa
Ei ne kelkat häiritse edes mun kauneusunia vaan ihmetyttää se että siitä kurvailee pari tyyppiä kellontarkasti joka ilta, bingoonko ne on menossa?

----------


## HemmoP

> Minulla on niin tylsää tässä spinning-tuntia odotellessa, että selaan Rovaniemeläisten topikkia hienojen kuvien toivossa.



mahtaa olla TYLSÄÄ  :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy: 

Marko ne on kato niitä tosikelekkailijoita! Niillä on kellontarkat testit menossa sielä asuinalueiden nurkilla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

->Teemu
Lähdetäänkö loppuviikosta spinninkiin, olis taas tarjouksia tyrkyllä. Näillä luvatuilla pakkaskeleillä vois kiinnostaa salilla kuola..eiku kuntoilu.
http://www.kuntokaruselli.com/pyorailykalenteri.htm
Eli tuo perjantain combo tai torstain baasic jos ehtii?

----------


## Teemu N

Huomenna Oulussa "jotkin" psykologiset testit.
Eli tänään junalla kohti oulua ( ei huvita jättää autoa tuohon raikkaasen talvikeliin seisomaan ilman lämmitystä vuorokaudeksi).

----------


## marco1

> Huomenna Oulussa "jotkin" psykologiset testit.



Kas kas, muista katsoa minkä koodin tädit naputtaa sähkölukkoon, muuten taitaa tulla pitkän reissu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Sehän on vaan pieni haaste yrittää murtaa se koodi.
Jos tästä koulutuksesta olis kerrankin jotain hyötyä kun yrittää ohittaa noita elektroniikka vempeleitä.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Niinpäs. 

Oli muuten aika vilpoista aamulla, -31 oli meillä pakkasta. Saa varmaan iskeä tulet takkaan tänäänkin..

----------


## Hösö

5kerrokse mittarini näyttää -20 tasan+tuulta varmaan 10m/sek a.k.a. vitun kylymää...

----------


## Sami W

Ja ulos on mentävä. Koirat pitää pihalla käyttää oli pakkasta kuinka paljon tahansa. Pitäis niillekkin olla tämmöisten päivien varalle jokin hiekkalaatikko :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Sallassa oli -41 ja Kittilässä -41 ja ja ja.. helevetti kö on siistiä! Tulispa viikonlopulle -50 pakkaset, niin ei tulis vastaan ku kavereita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ee *****!  :Leveä hymy:  täälä tullee lunta  :Leveä hymy: 

mut kohtapa neki sullaa jo pojjes  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

No joo.......eipä valiteta pakkaisista. Pääasia että lunta kuitenkin riittää :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Jos mittari putoaa -40:een niin minä lähen pyöräilemään. Ei näissä pikkupakkasissa jaksa vielä uhota. 

Lisälämmitys puulla on hieno laji. Opin eilen sen että, jos liedessä on tulet ja leivinuunissa tulet ja avaat leivinuunin hiilenpudotusluukun, niin liesi alkaa käymään takaperin. Olipahan vaihteeksi kämppä täynnä savua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Janne Laitio

timo->tässäpä näitä kuvatuksia...se ei tosiaan oo mikkää isopyörä!


osta pois ni päässää kesällä speksaan kaikkee kivaa...

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillari/Mikko/album18/vp/


t:hösö

----------


## HemmoP

Fittu, makia keli! Tulomatkalla keli vaan parani, lopulta Audin tikimittari näytti -36 pakkasta  :Leveä hymy: 

JA huomenna kelekkaileen! ***** se se vasta makiaa onkin! Pitää heti lähtiä testaan jäälle huippuja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

vuonna 2004, huhtikuussa.

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

oli melko parasta.

----------


## marco1

Biisi Teemulle:
http://www2.nyt.fi/stream/elakelaise...lan_humppa.asx

Hemppa on dokumentoinut elämänsä jo nyt, hyvä homma. 

Tehdäänpä 06:stakin muistamisen arvoinen vuosi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

23.1.2006 on nimitetty ravintola lafamin+kellarin *VUOROMESTARIKSI* Hösö(nimimuutettu). onnee ja menestystä uudelle koittelemukselle.

terkuin keittiömesu


 :Vink:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Oot vissin viimeinkin oppinut tekeen ruokaa siellä. Rok rok, onnea vaan uudesta hommasta, chieffinä on varmaan kivaa.

Pitääpä tulla syömään porukalla ja vaatia vuoromestari paikalle jos löytyy jotain huomautettavaa. "Rento, reilu, kodikas ja konstailematon", tsih.

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

Haa


Pitää koittaa seuraavalla Hesan reissulla tulla tarkastaan paikan murkinat...



-V

----------


## Sami W

Onnea vaan hösölle.

----------


## HemmoP

onnee hösö, jäbästä tuli ny herra ylimakarooninpaistaja  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kiitos kiitos!

kaikista kenraalimakarooninpaistajaan on vielä hetken matkaa aikaa, mut eipä olla ennää sentään alinta kastia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Tuli muuten 20cm lunta viime yönä ja loppuviikosta on luvattu lisää. Moottoripulkkailijoiden ja hiihtäjien luulisi tykkäävän?  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Just ajattelin lähteä suksia kaivamaan komerosta esiin :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

> Tuli muuten 20cm lunta viime yönä ja loppuviikosta on luvattu lisää. Moottoripulkkailijoiden ja hiihtäjien luulisi tykkäävän?



voispa olla näinkin  :Leveä hymy:  Perjantaina lähethän katteleen tunturiralleja venniin ja lauantaina johonki Rovajärven kairhan  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Terveisiä menneisyydestä, 10v sitten!! Naurettiin aika 100-0 kun lueskeltiin tällaisia artikkeleja kaverin leikekirjasta  :Leveä hymy: 

kekkä perkele ny keskellä kaupunkia ois kilipaa ajaneet  :Leveä hymy:  Toista se oli sillon...

----------


## marco1

Auton vein korjaamolle -molle -molle -molle -molle.
Jep jep.

----------


## Hösö

valohoitoon?


ei kai ne sielä muuta nuille ranskalaisille ees tee?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea Hözmälle!  :Hymy:  Kohta jäbä paistaa purjopihvejä jossaki Chez Dominikissa!

Plääh, valamistuminen kestää. Pääsis jo helvethin täältä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ranskalaisille autoille vaan kaajetaan espressoa kaasuttimeen ja näytetään kuvia kotimaasta.

----------


## marco1

> valohoitoon?
> ei kai ne sielä muuta nuille ranskalaisille ees tee?



Kansi on jo höylätty, venat hiottu, sytkäpuoli vaihdettu, samaten puolia, hihnat ja rullat ja muuta pientä "valohoitoa". Vaan taashan tuo ihanuus hyytyi, 1-2 sylinteriä ei käy.  :Vihainen:  
Kaikki vaivat on muuten tulleet sen jälkeen kun lopetin merkkihuoltamon käytön.  :Sarkastinen: 

edit: pakoputken paukkulaakerikin on rasvattu.

----------


## pyynö

Onnitteluja hZö:lle!

----------


## pyynö

" 1-2 sylinteriä ei käy.  "
ookko muistannu tarkistaa pyssyykö tulupanjohot kiinni kunnolla.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> " 1-2 sylinteriä ei käy.  "
> ookko muistannu tarkistaa pyssyykö tulupanjohot kiinni kunnolla.



Käytin johdot irti tällä kertaa mutta ei auttanut. En jaksanut mitata olisko johdoissa ollut vikaa. Arvaisin että siinä on se Renöölle tyypillinen puolavika, se olis ainakin kohtuullisen hintainen fiksattava.
(Jokainen arvaukseni vioista tähän asti on ollut väärä).  :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

hei onnee!! Oon aina ollut ranskalaisten ystävä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Joo, varsinainen taidonnäyte kun näinkin uudessa autossa on ongelmia, vasta 9v mittarissa!

----------


## HemmoP

no silti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tjooh...ei tarvi paljo ranskattaria katella ku o ukolta kuunnellu et kui laatu se pökötti o  :Leveä hymy: 

ennemmi vaikka perhenissani  :Vink: 


nii joo, kiitos make ja harri! kohta sitä ollaan jossain finediningpaikassa näpertämässä avokaadonlehdistä koristeita :No huh!:

----------


## Sami W

Kun tämä nyt muuttui autoilufoorumiksi, niin tietääkös kukaan mikä on tuo ilmastoinnin nesteen pakkasenkestävyys? Alkoi tuossa kovimmilla pakkasilla hiukan service valoa vilkuttelemaan.

----------


## marco1

> Kun tämä nyt muuttui autoilufoorumiksi, niin tietääkös kukaan mikä on tuo ilmastoinnin nesteen pakkasenkestävyys? Alkoi tuossa kovimmilla pakkasilla hiukan service valoa vilkuttelemaan.



Eikös jossain pirsseissä ilmastoinnin tehoaine pääse karkuun pakkasella kun kompura ei pyöri ja tiivisteet kuivuu. Oikeasti = en tiedä.

Pyöräillään pyöräillään, entistä enemmän kun auto on kunnossa. Psinninki on vielä haaveissa mutta eiköhän sitä joskus ehdi käymään sielläkin.

----------


## Sami W

Kyllä se pelittää nyt taas kun on lauhempaa. Vois tuon varmaan jossainvaiheessa käydä tarkistuttamassa ja nesteet vaihtamassa.

----------


## HemmoP

make, niiiiitä kuvia intter webbiin ja sassiin!!!!!!!!11111111111111111


Hei, tänään on poijjaat perjantai! Kohtalaisen siistiä, taas ois elämää ulkopuolellakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vrooom vrooom pirssi pelaa taas.  :Hymy:  

Ja suksikin luisti eilen aika sähäkästi, nolotti kun alamäessä päästelin kaikista ja ohi ja ylämäessä olin kaikkien tukkona...

----------


## Hösö

jeejee! ois taas vaihteeksi vkonloppu töissä!  :Leveä hymy:  suht makiaa...noh, maanantai onkin taas vapaa  :Hymy:  ja tomnille muuttamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

moro jätkät! Meillä on talvi! Näyttää hyvältä! Rovajärvellä oli viel tykkylumiki puussa..maassa lunta oli parhaimmillaan vyötäröön asti =)

----------


## Hösö

näyttääpä varsin hyvältä!  :Hymy: 

mites kimmo, onko kansi jo kii?

----------


## HemmoP

ei oo vielä.. ajoin tän viikonlopun viel matalilla puristuksilla. Mutta eikhän seuraavilla lomilla ole jo rutistuksia enempi  :Hymy: 

tänäänkin oltiin tuola josaki..oli makiata!

----------


## Tero79

> Kun tämä nyt muuttui autoilufoorumiksi, niin tietääkös kukaan mikä on tuo ilmastoinnin nesteen pakkasenkestävyys? Alkoi tuossa kovimmilla pakkasilla hiukan service valoa vilkuttelemaan.



Kyllä se aine pakkasta kestää. "Vika" johtuu jostain muusta tekijästä.

----------


## Sami W

Juu...Näin kyllä uskoinkin. Taitaa olla aika kiikuttaa itsekkin auto huoltoon jossain välissä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Sami hei, mistä oot hommanu siihen Jettaas ilmastointilaitteen?! Mulla on sellanen manuaalinen versio omassa, "avaaikkuna_suljeikkuna"  :Leveä hymy:  Vai ootko muka kehdannu luopua sellaisesta Folkswaagenin helmestä?

----------


## Sami W

Olen luopunu :Leveä hymy:  Nyt on käyttöautona ford mondeo. On mulla vielä se yks volkkari kuitenkin. Vaatis vain hiukan laittoa :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Kävästiin viikonloppuna rukalla katselemassa kivoja hankia ja droppeja..





huh

----------


## Sami W

Onkos Tiitsa vaihtanu laudan twineihin? Tulis nyt vielä lisää lunta ja paljon, että pääsis puuteria pölyttämään.

----------


## Mechz

eiku timo tuossa telluilla taistelee,mie pysyn yhä laudan kyydissä...

----------


## Hösö

oho, jätkät roppaillu  :No huh!:

----------


## Sami W

Katsoin väärin sitten :Hymy:  Näyttäis olevan värityksen perusteella seth pistolsit. Pitäis varmaan päivittää omat pocket rocketit jossain vaiheessa ja vois vaihtaa kyllä merkkiä.

Onkos Hemmo kattonu sähköpostia? Pistin muutaman kuvan kandiin liittyen.

----------


## Hösö

kappas, täälä tulee lunta ja pakkasta!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Sami joo, tsigasin ja kommentoin.

kivoja kuveja tiitsa ku nuissa on tuota lunta  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tiiza, raeaed!!  :Hymy: 

Tänään pietin 45 min esityksen hotelli Radisson SASissa.  :No huh!:  Kiitos ja anteex...

Sieltä sai ilimatteeksi voileipiä!

----------


## Hösö

kai otit molemmille käsille leivät?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Niin paljon ku lautaselle mahtu!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

oho  :No huh!:  !! No se sit kannatti käydä! Jäitikkö monta leipää jemmaan? Tuo mukanas kun tuut seuraavan kerran pohjoseen?

----------


## HemmoP

ja kattokaas tää :O

http://www.thecollectivefilm.com/roam/index_roam.html

----------


## HemmoP

ja jottei ihan unohettais tosiasioita nii ens kesä on ovella! Meitsillä on taas jokavuotinen lamavaihe menny ohitte ja tekiis mieli ajamaan dhöötä =)

vuokatit ja levit ja oukut ja narviskit oottelee jo meitä! Sweet!

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

perkele, enää muutama kuukaus :S

----------


## marco1

Uiddu että on taas kylymä. Minen ainakaan lähe tuonne pihalle jos ei ole pakko...

----------


## Hösö

käytii mopo06:ssa...

----------


## Hösö

oli muuten ihan vitun hyvä tunnelma!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

tää oli ehkä kaikista paras mopo mikä siellä oli...harmi ku koeajot taitaa jäähä tekemättä...

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

nii...oli sielä kai mopojaki?

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

*HYVÄ MEININKII!!!1*  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö hei, ihan vitun siistejä kuvia  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt rupiaa vituttamaan kun piti mähötä töissä  :Irvistys: 

perkele

----------


## MakeM

> Hösö hei, ihan vitun siistejä kuvia  Nyt rupiaa vituttamaan kun piti mähötä töissä 
> 
> perkele



huoh, hösö, kävit sitte kattoo pyöriä... Mikä oli makein, kiinnostuitko yhdestäkään tai kiinnostukos joku niistä susta ?

----------


## MadDog

> Hösö hei, ihan vitun siistejä kuvia  Nyt rupiaa vituttamaan kun piti mähötä töissä 
> 
> perkele




oli siellä tsiksejä mutta oli siellä pyöriäki. uus kottarainen ei tosiaa oo ruma. kinmo ethän laita sitä 525exc:tä.. ei se kannata..

----------


## HemmoP

en varmaankaan, laskin taas pennejä  :Irvistys:  saa nähhä, ko polttelis se auton vaihtoki ja ja ja ja  :Irvistys: 

taian ajaa polkupyörällä ens kesänä

----------


## Hösö

***** ku kait tuo ovroudi pakkaa nuita minun hipokuvia, ni nyt no iha suttua...

vois ostaa oman kuvapalvelimen tuonne nurkkaan ni saa hipokuvat näytille, vaikka jonnekki boustailuvoorumille  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Ompas nättejä pyöriä :Leveä hymy: 

Tietääkös kukaan mistä löytyis vielä se linkage ohjelma?

----------


## marco1

> saa nähhä, ko polttelis se auton vaihtoki ja ja ja ja



Jos mie lupaan ajaa Rellulla vielä ens vuoteen niin kyllä Jettakin saa vielä kelvata?
 :Sarkastinen: 

Teemulla on vissiin kohta hehkeä Passatti myynnissä kun uudemman haku taisi olla mielessä? Vai jäiköhän koko äijä jäi sinne "tsykoloogisiin testeihin" Ouluun kun ei ole kuulunut. 
Kävin sentään Iiron kanssa pyörälenkillä tässä eräs viikonloppu.

----------


## Sami W

Hemmo ethän sä voi luopua siitä helmestä :Leveä hymy:  Älä tee sitä......rupee vaan vituttamaan kun ei talvella ole uus auto yhtä lämmin :Vink:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Jep. Hengissä ollaan. Passattia en per... vaiha. Ostan vaikka talon.
Ehkä...

Luultavasti piankin tai sitten en.
Jos sopiva tulee vastaaan ostan sen huomenna.

Sitten se uutinen, joka on jäänyt kiireessä kertomatta: (Kimmon kans sitä olikin mesessä puhetta)

Mä alotan PTHK:lla operaattorina 13.2.2006. Virkasuhde: Vakituinen.

Eli Rovaniemeläisen tekivät väkisin. Kirjatkin on nyt siirretty oikeesti Rovaniemelle :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

onnee teemu, tosta on moni kateellinen  :Vink: 

Vitun homo!


 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Onnea vaan, virkamiehelle. Virkavastuu painaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Heippa

Miten teidän viikonloppunne meni? Ollu vissiin elämää kun ei ole kukaan päivittäny rovaniemiblogia? Voin kertoa, ettei ole kovin kivaa kun cdi päättää olla lähtemättä käyntiin sunnuntai-iltana Savukoskelta_miljoona_kilsaa_kairaanpäin-tien varressa ja joutus järkkäileen kyytejä veke ja hommaileen hinausautoa  :Leveä hymy:  Ei oikein onnistunu korjailu sielä keskellä ei mitään kuutamon valossa.

Meni melko myöhään että selvisin Rovaniemelle ja vielä myöhempään että tänne vitun jeeraan.. Oishan tietty ollu peliveto jäädä Saulle, mitäpä sitä tyhjää kiirehti.

----------


## marco1

> Miten teidän viikonloppunne meni? Ollu vissiin elämää kun ei ole kukaan päivittäny rovaniemiblogia?



 Laiffia kiitos. Nyt näyttää vielä valoisammalta kun flunssa on voitettu ja huomenna alkaa viikon faijaloma, jes. Pitäisi vaan tehdä aika uidunmoinen läjä hommia alta poies ensin...





> Voin kertoa, ettei ole kovin kivaa kun cdi päättää olla lähtemättä käyntiin sunnuntai-iltana



Jos akussa oli virtaa niin kokeilitteko käyttää akkua irti vai oliko muuten hyytynyt vehjes?

----------


## Hösö

joo laiffia oli!  :Hymy: 

lauantaina tuli päivä alotettua kalialla ja sitä sit loppu onki historiaa... :No huh!: 

***** et juopottelu on oikeesti aika saatana turhaa!


nii joo, tähänväliin mekavinkki!

ostakaa valmis sunnuntai piirakkapohja! sulatus ja sit vuokaan...sipulia,aurinkokuivattuatomattia,fetaa ja tuoretta basillikaa,valakosipulia,suola,sokeri,mustapippuri ja oliviöljyä! sekoita ja mätkäse ne pohjanpäälle...munamaitoa kehiin ja uuniin!


toimii, oikeesti!

----------


## Hösö

nii, ostakaapa 888!

saatte prokiekon siihe matkaan! kimmo tässä on elämäsi tilaisuus!

----------


## Hösö

ainii, meikäki sai uusia juttuja!  :Hymy: 

a100nk06 koulutusohjelman kutsu tipahti laatikkoon  :Vink: 


kohta kaikki HALUAA minut lappiin takasin ku oon enemmänparas!

----------


## marco1

> kohta kaikki HALUAA minut lappiin takasin ku oon enemmänparas!



Hesarin viikkoliitteen juttu hiihtokeskusten ördäävista kausiduunareista herätti halun palata takaisin Lappiin?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

ööö...ei?  :Leveä hymy:  eipä tuo kausipaska enää hirveesti kiinnosta...

perhe,farmari auto ja vakituinen tööpaikka!  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Älä unohda omakotitaloa, jossa on kiva tehdä pientä pintaremonttia.

t. nimim. Maxi-makasiinin maalarinteippi on saatanasta.

----------


## Hösö

en!  :Hymy: 

myös pihatyöt on mieluisia...

----------


## marco1

Suosittelen paritaloa, rivitalon ja omakotitalon huonot puolet yhdistettynä... Nimimerkillä "paritaloon ny ei ainakaan ikinä muuteta".  :Kieli pitkällä:  
Jaa, pitäisi hommata kesäksi ruohonleikkuri jos ei saa jostain ikilainattua. Jos ostaisi muutamaan lampaan ruohoa rouskuttamaan...

Pyöräilysisältöä: tankoteipin asennus maantievehkeeseen ollut kesken kaksi viikkoa, maasturi taitaa olla vailla uusia jarrupaloja mutta josko tuota syssymmällä joutaisi.

----------


## HemmoP

> kimmo tässä on elämäsi tilaisuus!



jotenkin musta tuntuu, että se elämäni tilaisuus vielä venttaa jossain muualla =D

Kiva kuulla että teillä menee hyvin! Eiköhän met vielä joskus 10v päästä kokoonnuta Oukulle niinku ennenvanhaan -muisteleen juuria. 
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/8820-2/3_G_001.jpg


Tosa vielä pari vedosta viikonlopulta.Sau on melko iso kaira, tuli todettua..







Ja marco hei, ai käytettiinkö akunkenkää pois.. Luulekko että ollaan jotain amatöörejä?! Met olimma jo purkamassa konetta irti kun luovutettiin ja tilattiin lavetti paikalle ! =D

----------


## HemmoP

kuitenki halusitte nähhä enempiki noita kuvija.

----------


## marco1

> Ja marco hei, ai käytettiinkö akunkenkää pois.. Luulekko että ollaan jotain amatöörejä?! Met olimma jo purkamassa konetta irti kun luovutettiin ja tilattiin lavetti paikalle ! =D



arvelinkin että siellä oli semmoiset ammattilaiset paikalla että kone oli jo purettu ekan startin jälkeen; "jätkät hei, pitäiskö kattoa onko siellä polttoainetta jäljellä" kun toisella on jo sytkäpuolen osat kädessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

HemmoP, misäs se kamera taas on ? =D

----------


## Teemu N

Sairas flunssa päällä, mutta on kuulemma virus ja ei kuumetta. Eli ei saikkua.
Mutta eka työpäivä takana ja pää pyörällä.
Sohvalla on maattu nyt 3 päivää ja tänään töissä yritetty skarpata.

----------


## V

nyt pitää minunki teemuun pitää tätä kautta yhteyttä..  :Hymy: 

koitahan parantua keskiviikon peleihin...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnee Teemulla PTHK-tittelin johdosta!1  :Hymy: 

Ja Hösöki pääsi jonneki Nuorikokkiohjelmaan?

Mulla vissiin koittaa huomenna elämä, ku pitää käyä naksauttamassa dippa kansiin.  :No huh!:  VOI LUOJA MITEN MAHTAVA PÄÄSTÄ SIITÄ EROON.

----------


## HemmoP

onnee maatos, susta tulee nyt aikunen!

Pete, ***** mie en ehtiny tuua sitä jäbälle kö oli niin säätöä tuo sunnuntai! Tuon sen ens sunnuntaina jooko? Jos kuvvaan kato vähän ensviikonloppunaki? Ja jos ei käy niin Jukka vois sen jossain välissä nakata tai jotain.

Tekkiin eilen illasta leffan meitsin rossailuista  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar..._0003.wmv.html
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75058-1/lifelol_0003.wmv

----------


## PeeTee

joo eiköhän se käy. Piru et on taas makiat ilmat. Pitäs vissiin painua ulos

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika nasta muuvi, Hemppa.  :Hymy:  Olispa vielä äänikortti. Kait tuossa oli musat?

----------


## HemmoP

oliha siinä tietty musiikit ja luontoa raastava pörinä  :Hymy: 

Ainii, hyvää ystävänpäivää vuan kaikille homiezzeille!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvää ystävänpäivää vaan!

Haa, kohta on viis dippaa jo rintattu! Hukutan kaikki mongerrukseen!!!1

----------


## Teemu N

V -> Näyttää vähän hiljaselta huomisen sählyn suhteen, mutta elätellään toiveita et seuraavana ma tulen paikalle. On perk... sitkas kurkku kipu.

Aatokselle paljon paljon onnea kun dippa vihdoin on valmis.

OT: Talon osto vähän lähempänä. Yksi tarjous tehty... Odotellaan ja ihmetellään...

----------


## Hösö

jeah! hyvät ystävänpäivät vaa kaikille!  :Hymy: 

ja mekalle iha makena onnea!  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Oho, tämäki topikki on taas heränny talaviunesta. 

Mettäpolut on taas hyväsä ajokunnosa. Toivottavasti ei enää saja lunta tänä talavena......

----------


## Hösö

täälä sattaa lunta...

----------


## HemmoP

täälä ei :S

muutama rallauskuva kesiltä 200x

----------


## Hösö

voi huh!

arvakkaa monta kolmiota löysin hätäseen helsingin alueelta hintaluokassa alle 200 000e?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Muuta maalle äläkä kitise.  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

Petteri kiteytti kaiken. Ota hösö lopari ja muuta Sotkamoon petterin naapuriksi.. saat tolla 200000e jo puoli Naapurinvaaraa ja kaikki! Sitten meet mestarimakarooninikääntäjäesimieheksi Sotkamon torin rillille pyöriin! Eikä tartte enää ikinä kitissä mistään  :Hymy: 

Kattoin eilen Earthed 3:n! Huh, nyt tuntus että kesällähän vois vähän kaivaakkin jotain uutta Levillä  :Hymy:  Hullut visiot iski tohon ratakompleksiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

On muuten Fort Williamssissa asteen verran enemmän tukkeja radalla kun Levillä. Ei kun saha laulamaan.

----------


## Hösö

voi vitunvittu!

ompa vitun halpaa lentää halpalentoyhtiöllä... :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

> On muuten Fort Williamssissa asteen verran enemmän tukkeja radalla kun Levillä. Ei kun saha laulamaan.



eikun mää visioin semmosta linjaa, että jos ei heti eka tupla natsaa, menee koko radasta rytmi vituilleen ja saa lätkyttää vastapatteja  :Leveä hymy: 

Pittää kattella, oikiasti ny tuntuu siltä, että taas jaksaa Levillä kaivaa (ja kaataa)

----------


## P-Joe

Ihanaa. Pitää varata kottikärryt ja kantositeitä, niin voidaan keräillä ne solisluunsa katkoneet niistä vastapateista.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

varmaan tosi uskottavaa kun ratamestari ja koko kisan henkilöstö liikkuu kainalosauvojen varassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Olipas huimaavan hyvä Kummelin Jackpot!!!!!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Olen nähnyt tulevaisuuden ja se ei edelleenkään liene Bulevardin eteläpuolella/Suomenlahden pohjoispuolella...

----------


## HemmoP

käytiin ajeleen vähän mökkipalstalla pitkästä aikaa, kuvattiin leffa  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75224-...crap_final.wmv

----------


## tv.

Huippu leffa, lisää näitä

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Teillä on heippanat kelekat! Onko nuissa ratit kiinni?

Kävin Saksassa "sukulaisissa", neljä päivää. Oltiin eräässä Pohjois-Saksalaisessa kylässä, joka oli pyhitetty kylpylöille ja uskomattoman pahanmakuiselle terveysvaikutteiselle mineraalivedelle, jota kumpusi maan alta. Kylpylöissä, joita oli joka nurkalla, kellui ruttuisia vanhuksia 35-asteisessa vedessä kuin kuolleita valaita, ja ne hiljalleen rupsuttelemalla liukuivat vorwärts. Kaikkialla oli niin rauhallista, lähes kuollutta, että teki itekki mieli mennä jonnekki multien alle lepäämään. Missään ei ollut häiriöitä, kaikki olivat onnellisia ja paikalliset 60-vuotiaat äijät olivat riuskoja miehiä parhaassa iässään. 

Joka ilta kokoonnuttiin koko perheen voimin syömään ja puhumaan muista sukulaisista, yleensä noin neljän-viiden henkilön puhuessa päällekkän koko ajan, mieluiten murteella. Puheenaiheet liikkuivat välillä lapset-lapsenlapset. Yritin siinä keskittyä lähinnä siihen kanansyöntiin ja hymyillä aina nätisti, kun mun nimi vilahti keskusteluissa, sillä en tajunnut mistään mitään - onnekseni. Lopuksi tyypillisesti veettiin schnappsia valomerkkiin asti, ja sitten meikäki alkoi osaamaan saksaa ja pääsin vähän kehumaan Suomea. Aina välillä katottiin jotaki valokuva-albumeja perseet puuduksissa tai tsiigattiin "Matterhorn-videota", josta 40 min oli vauvanjokeltelumateriaalia ja 5 min Matterhornia. 

Tätä jatkui neljä päivää. Kauheuksia riitti jatkuvalla syötöllä, ja koitin yhä enemmän keskittyä wurstin syömiseen järjen säilyttämiseksi. Odotin paluulentoa kuin kuuta nousevaa. Kävin ahdistuneena tsekkaan mailit, ja kaveri lähetti terveisiä Uudesta-Seelannista, oli kuulemma kiivennyt vuoria viikonloppuna. Meinasin mennä vessaan aukaseen ranteet. Viimein sunnuntai kuitenkin koitti, ja pidin huolen, että oltiin ajoissa lentsikassa. Reissukin alkoi viimein tuntuun hienolta, kun nokka oli kohti kotia.

Mutta nyt se on ohi!!!  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  Autuus koitti!!!11 Miten voi Espoo tuntuakin näin siistiltä, enpä ois ikinä arvannut!1 Pittää lähtiä heti ostaan salamiakkia ja ruisleipää. Ja vois rassata vähän villaria eteisessä tänä iltana!! Helekatti, taian lähtiä Nuuksioon asuun lumiluolaan pariksi päiväksi, ei ois muuten paha idea.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kek kek.

kävimmä rukalla taassen. etelän turistit saapu farmariautoilla valtaamaan tampatut rinteet. mie painuin karvoilla lähimmälle vaaralle, pyhävaaralle. fotos:



½välissä noucua. lunta oli parhaimmillaan yli puolen sauvan.



melkei ylhäällä söin aamupalan.



tarkka silmänen voi löytää jälet tuosta seinästä. yllätyin ihan, ku löyty nuinki jyrkähköä, missä oli pohjia ettei kalliolle menny, ja päällä parikytäsenttiä pehmeetä. oli makiat mutkat.



toiselta puolelta vaaraa löyty aika tuore avalanssi. laskin tosta vierestä.


huomiseen.

----------


## marco1

> käytiin ajeleen vähän mökkipalstalla pitkästä aikaa, kuvattiin leffa 
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75224-...crap_final.wmv



Ärsyttävän näköistä menoa, varsinkin kun meikä kynsi sohjoa vuokra-Fiestalla Kehällä samaan aikaan. Mitähän ikävää tuosta keksisi kommentoida.. _soundtrackin biisien keskiäänissä hieman liian metallinen klangi_  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Kivoja kuveja Timo! Heleppoa olla taas Oulussa kun näkee lunta ja vaaramaisemia :S ..onneksi kohta on taaaaas viikonloppu  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

aini, pari vedosta sunnuntailta.. oli melkein parasta

----------


## V

tuosta ei kyllä puutu ku aurinko..

hyvin ne vissiin nuo nykyajan kelkat kulkee tuolla ummella. toista se oli ennen ku kakspuokki oli se paras umpisen kulkija..

mistähän rollosta kannattais vuokrata kelkka?   pitää täsä joku vkl vähä päästä kokeileen tuota kelkkailuaki..

----------


## HemmoP

Käyppä kysäseen tarjousta.

http://www.enonvene.com/

----------


## marco1

> Käyppä kysäseen tarjousta.
> http://www.enonvene.com/



Listahinnat ainakin on  :No huh!:  
mutta niin kai se köyhistä tuntuu.

----------


## HemmoP

no emmänytiä.. lojuakko kämpillä irkkaamassa ja kaljottelemasa vai ajaa kerran vuojessa kelkalla?  :Leveä hymy: 

son ihan priorisointikyssäri

----------


## Sami W

On kyllä aika kovat hinnat, mutta niinpä nuo on tainnu aina olla kelkkojen kanssa. Jos hiukan vanhempaan kelkkaan tyytyy, niin sais ihan omaksi jo 500 eurolla. Ainakin viikonloppuna muutama ilmoitus osui silmiin.

----------


## V

on vaan aika arvokasta touhua, mutta se on kyllä totta että ei ne baari-illatkaan ole ilmasia.  se on mihin sen rahan laittaa.. 
omaan ei ole kyllä mitään mahdollisuuksia. ei taija säilytyskään onnistua tuolla kerrostalon häkkivarastossa  :Hymy: 

joku 5 tuntiaki kyllä riittäis näin alkuun sais kelkkakuumeki lisää vettä myllyyn..

----------


## HemmoP

juu, kyllähän kait töissäkäyvä ny kerran voi jonku satasen maksaa.. on se nyt niin siistiä puuhaa kuitenkin  :Hymy: 

funtsin tossa, notta supermoto vois olla siistiä  :No huh!:

----------


## Sami W

Pystyykös tänne liittämään kuvia ilman että tilaa fillari-lehteä? Pitäis muutama skissi saada kohta näkyviin teidän arvosteltaviksi, eli tämä liittyy siihen kandiin joka on hiukka venyny :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Pystyy, uppaa vaan pinkbikeen kuvat ja linkki vaikka tänne. Heleppoa  :Hymy: 

Tossa infoa sitten ens kesälle.. pistäkäähä maksuja menemään.

http://www.rbclub.net/index.php?sivutoiminto=jasenet

----------


## marco1

Jes, tulipa perjantai, nää 2 -päiväiset työviikot on rankkoja. Viikonloppuna Iiron kanssa lenkille jos kelit on edes siedettävät.

Kyllä se kelkan vuokraus on varmaan hintansa väärti mutta ei se aivan ilmaista ole. Viime vuonna kun katteltiin niin päivävuokran hintaan hintaan sai vuokrattua S-type Jaguarin ja silläkään ei saa ajaa täysiä...  :Vink:

----------


## Sami W

Kiitos infosta Hemmo. Empäs muistanu koko pinkbikea, mutta jospa mie nyt laitan omien kotisivujen kautta kun kerkesin sinne jo muutaman kuvan heittämään.

----------


## HemmoP

> Viime vuonna kun katteltiin niin päivävuokran hintaan hintaan sai vuokrattua S-type Jaguarin ja silläkään ei saa ajaa täysiä...



no haloo, ketä kiinnostaa joku saatanan laiska AUTO  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Tässä hiukan vastinetta pimp my raideille :Leveä hymy: 
http://previews.thenewsmarket.com/Pr...3986_33414.wmv
http://previews.thenewsmarket.com/Pr...3986_33415.wmv
http://previews.thenewsmarket.com/Pr...3986_33416.wmv
Et sä hemmo voi volkkarista luopua. Menee katu-uskottavuus :Leveä hymy: 
Onneksi jäi kupla vielä :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

en luovukkaan, eilenkin oli niin loihakat kyydit kun pörryttelin sen 250km takas Ouluun. Iskelmäratio vaan soi ja lumi pöllys, siinä oli sitä tunnelmaa!

Niin, tää juttu..ei tartte sitte Levillä asua teltassa  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.rbclub.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5892#5892
http://www.rbclub.net/index.php?sivutoiminto=jasenet

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. pitäs kai se rcb maksuki magsaa. mutta rukalta taas kuveja, oli kliffaa:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja veilä pari:




sallan isillä oli tommonen 1000(?) 4tahti kelegga tallissa, kävin 20kilsan hurut heittään. oli ihan ok.

za za.

-ttTtt

----------


## Hösö

asiaa timon suunnalta! d50 taitaa pelata aika kivasti  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ompa meleko lucgxuxen näköstä.. mahetsua istua taas Oulussa =D Onneksi kohta on viiiiiikonloppu taas.

meilläki oli ihan semikivvaa, paitsi sen jäläkeen kö mun kelekasta loppu kipinät kesken keskelle ei mitään..oli meleko makaia raahautua lauantaiyönä tuolta korvesta veke -25 pakkasessa hinauksessa toisen kelekan perässä kö lunta suihkus päin naamaa ja korvia. Onneksi ei ollu matkaa kö se 35km takas tienvarteen :S

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## marco1

Ompa viusti lunta metässä, siitä tulikin mieleen että pitänee käydä pudottamassa lumet kotitalon katolta.

Teemu & H on kuulemma ostanut jonkun kesämökin Kemijoen rannalta?  :No huh!:

----------


## psysi

> etelän turistit saapu farmariautoilla valtaamaan tampatut rinteet. mie painuin karvoilla lähimmälle vaaralle, pyhävaaralle.



Hep! Kiinnostaiskos lähteä muutaman etelän turistin kanssa farmariautolla pohjosempaan? Ois Abiskosta känppä varattuna 18.-23.3, ja siitähä on melko lyhyt matka riksuun ja narviiskiinkin. Yks paikka löytyis. Kyyti voi olla vähän työläämpi, meitä on nyt 3 autossa...

Lähdössä ois Ville, Make ja meikäläinen. Skineillä kaikki - meikä splitboardilla, Ville trekkereillä ja Make telluilla. Kukaan ei osaa mitään, mutta mennään silti. Tarkoitus ois ainaki Nuoljalla ja jossain lähivaaroissa (/tuntureissa?) rymytä.

- petri

----------


## Sami W

Tässäpä olis nyt hiukan näitä kuvia.

Elikkäs ensin tätä pyörän rakennetta. 200mm joustoa edessä ja takana. Iskarin iskunpituus 3,5 tuumaa. Kyseessä siis singlepivotti ja linkku tuossa punaisen nuolen osoittamassa paikassa. Vaihteistona toimii rohloffin takanapa ja ketjuja ei ole, vaan voimansiisrto tapahtuu akselin ja hammasrattaiden kautta. Ohjauskulma hiukan pystympi kuin normaalisti.

Sitten skissejä. Nämä on aika raakileita, mutta toivottavasti saa selvää.
1.

Idea tuli tekniikka leegoista ja lasten mekano sarjoista.
2.

Hiukan retroa, eli teemana olis yamahan vanhaa crossari lookkia.
3.

Hiukan sotateemaa. Vanhasta II-maailmansodan hävittäjästä idea. Siivekkeet edessä toimivat myös roiskesuojana.

----------


## Sami W

4.

Hiukan vihreämpää teemaa.
5.

Ja jatketaan biologialla. Hiukan lihasmassaa.

Kertokaapas ajatuksia vaikka sähköpostiin. sami.vaha@pp.inet.fi
Näillä olis siis tarkoitus kartoittaa hiukan tyylisuuntaa.

kiittäen kumartaa

t.Sami

----------


## Hösö

aika jees!  :Hymy:  nyt tarvit vaan sen 200mm joustavan keulan, kappas, mullahan oiski myynnissä hehkeä pro kuntoinen 888  :Vink: 

muuten, pari kysymystä...mikä on keskiön korkeus? ja miksi ohjauskulma on noin mekajyrkkä? paljon se o asteina ja kuin korkealla keulalla? siis akseli-alakruununyläosaan...

----------


## Sami W

> aika jees!  nyt tarvit vaan sen 200mm joustavan keulan, kappas, mullahan oiski myynnissä hehkeä pro kuntoinen 888 
> 
> muuten, pari kysymystä...mikä on keskiön korkeus? ja miksi ohjauskulma on noin mekajyrkkä? paljon se o asteina ja kuin korkealla keulalla? siis akseli-alakruununyläosaan...



En pistäny ihan tarkkoja speksejä vielä kun ei ole mallinnus valmiina. Tuo keula on tehty 888:n mittojen mukaan. Keulan jyrkkyydellä ajattelin parantaa hiukan ohjaustuntumaa ja koska kyseessä on siis freeride-runko eikä dh, niin se voi helpottaa polkemistakin. Ilmeisesti nykyään dh-fillareissakin on ollu hiukan samaa suuntausta(muistaisin jostain lukeneeni). Keulan kulma asteina tais olla joko 68 tai 70.
Keskiön korkeus on tällä hetkellä 35cm, mutta ehkä nostan sitä hiukan korkeammalle.

----------


## Hösö

uiui et tekis mieli ajeleen!

muistatteko ku oltii rukalla?

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

tosin pojat tais olla joskus levilläki?

----------


## Hösö

***** et kesä04 oli parasta

----------


## Hösö

ui *****, vois kai kasata pöörän kesäksi taas!

----------


## Hösö

***** mitä reissuja sitä tehtiin sillon poikamiehenä...nyt o pallot jalassa ja elämä helsingissä....


***** mihi sitä o ittensä oikee lykänny...

----------


## HemmoP

hei hösö, oot lykänny ittes paskaan!

Joo, ei mulla muuta..paitsi että Sprintterin keula on jo kohti Kilpisjärvee. Aamulla viideltä juna starttaa. Pitäkää nörtit vitun hauskaa sielä kaupungeissanne  :Leveä hymy: 

Sami hei. Miten ois Yeti/Foes tyylinen eturunko? Noi putkikehikkohässäkät ei hirveesti sytytä. Ja sit jos miettii kestävyyttä niin toi iskarin kiinnike vaatii takuulla reilummin tukea takanapaa kohti. 

Kulmiksi kopsaisin itse orangen 222:n kulmat. Tuntuu kivalta joka suhteessa.

----------


## P-Joe

> uiui et tekis mieli ajeleen!
> 
> muistatteko ku oltii rukalla?



Ihan hyvä rukan keikka Asun tuon reissun takia nykyään vuokatissa.

Olis jo kesä.

----------


## Sami W

Pitää hakea paperia lisää että voi jatkaa skissailua. Pitää varmaan tukea tuota iskarin kiinnityspaikkaa lisää vielä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

0) Meikä on nyt virallisesti DIudau-paperien omistaja
1) Muutan pois Espoosta, työttömäksi jonnekin!

Jos tarviit skissailupaperia, niin täältä löytyy 74 sivua.

 :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Onneksi olkoon vaan Aatokselle.
Pitäis olla vain puhdasta sen skissailupaperin :Leveä hymy: 

Niin....noista kulmista sun muista. Vois tuota ehkä hiukan loiventaa, mutta koska ei ole mahdollisuutta proton rakentamiseen ja testaamiseen, niin ei sillä ole nyt niin suurta merkitystä(kyseessä kuitenkin muotoilun kandi). Toki yritän tehdä mahdollisimman uskottavan myös teknisesti.

----------


## Teemu N

Makelle paljon onnitteluja.

Onko kukaan palannut juuri Matin keikalta???
Itse olen töissä ja saanut MMS:nä kuvaa ja videoo paikan päältä.

----------


## marco1

Dipl.ins tulee varmaan sitten puhelinluetteloonkin? Onnea.
Suolakurkkujen syöminen loppu sitten nyt?  :Leveä hymy:  

Pitäisi ilmeisesti tsekata olenko itse vielä yo:lla kirjoilla vai not..  :Sarkastinen:  
--

Pitäis vissiin käydä voitelemassa valtion virkamiestä tai siis suksia pitäis tulla rassaamaan tässä joskus, varsinkin sitten kun uuden kämpän voitelusäätämö on valmis?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Suolakurkkua ei unoheta! Eikä muita juuria!

Kesäkuussa muutan tonne:

http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/nt/tuktutnogait/index_e.asp

Delia sai työpaikan Canadasta, ja mennään asumaan inuittikylään pariks vuojeks. Mie en saa tehä töitä öbaut vuoteen (työlupa), joten lomallehan tässä joutu. Joutesa vaikka kalastelen ja kuvailen sitten.  :Hymy: 

Master plan sisältää myös vaiheen b), jossa muutamme tuolta British Columbiaan, vuorten kupeeseen. Asia on selvä kirpeä sipuli.

Terve menoa Espoo.

----------


## marco1

> .... Mie en saa tehä töitä öbaut vuoteen (työlupa), joten lomallehan tässä joutu. ....



Rähähää, jatko-opiskelijaksi vaan..  :Leveä hymy:  

Hyvät on pläänit, elä anna jäkiskarhun purra...

----------


## HemmoP

MITÄ, ekkai ny oikeesti Make meinaa jättää Espoota! Muisteleppa niitä kesiä Matinkylän ghettossa, ei sen parempaa voinu ollakkaan!!  :Leveä hymy: 

Ainiin, oltiin Kilpisjärvellä seku vaan.. Oli melko mukavata. Perjantaiaamuna ko ajelimma sinne, oli Saarikosken kohilla vain -38 pakkasta.. Lähettiin silti tunturiin, ei se meitä pettäny vaikka vähän viliposa oliki.




Oliko eteläsuomessa kiva viikonloppu?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ei yhtään niin huono ku sie kuvittelet.  :Leveä hymy: 

Siinä vaiheessa ko sie vejit kymmenettä kaljaa lauantai-iltana luxor-mökissä (missä kuvat?), meitsit veti iltateet järven jäällä ja painu lumikammiin koisaamaan onnellisena. Aamulla heräsin siihen, kun tuuletusaukosta paistoi aurinko naamaan. Painuttiin ensimmäiselle putoukselle, johon virittelin köyden ja koutsasin kolme taiteilijaa couloiria ylös. Tämän jälkeen pistettiin Trangia haisemaan ja keitettiin sufet, ja rapsuteltiin Iidaa korvista. Aurinko paisteli ja kokeilin, miltä tuntuu maata foliopussissa. Siirryttiin hieman vaikeammalle linjalle. Hämärään asti tahkottuamme otimme rommihuikat ja tamppasimme turpo-saapille, jossa alkoi humppa hyrisemään heti. Toivoton kuski toi meidät hädin tuskin hengissä kotiin.

 :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no okei, TOI on jo ihan hyväksyttävä elämäntuhlaustapa.

tekasin videon, meilä oli ihan kivat rallit  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...ailer.wmv.html

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## marco1

Aika reipasta ajoa, taevas kaatuu päälle?

Työmatkapyöräily rulex, vaan 25 pakkasta tänä aamuna...

----------


## HemmoP

eeeei se kaadu.

Tänä aamuna oli muuten -31 joskus kuuden korvilla kun lähdin ajeleen Ouluun takasin. Melko keväinen keli  :Leveä hymy: 

"on siis kevät..jne"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> eeeei se kaadu.
> 
> Tänä aamuna oli muuten -31 joskus kuuden korvilla kun lähdin ajeleen Ouluun takasin. Melko keväinen keli 
> 
> "on siis kevät..jne"



En lähde Hakiksen rantaa kulkemaan vaikka Tsadiin huomenna menenkin...  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Jaajaa Dare ja kaikki palikat myynnissä, meinaatkö Hösmä siirtyä kokonaan työmatkapyöräileväksi no-lifeksi niinku muutkin aikuiset?  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

oha nuo vehkeet ollu myynnissä jo aika vitun kauan  :Leveä hymy:  

meikä kuumottaa jotain intenseä ja 1kruunu kekeä?


käytiin joo messuilla http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillari/Mikko/pillari06/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eka kertaa elämässä ajelin villasukat käjessä kouluun tänään. Oikiasti hyvät! Lähti yks paappaki kisapeesiin ku vetäsin siitä penkan kautta ohitte, oli vissiin kateellinen mun villiksille.

Hei, on muuten Nikonin D50:n (bodi) hinta tipahtanu 500 euroon, Hösmä.  :Vink:  Hitto kun tuli jo ostettua tuo Tamroni Kannonille...

----------


## HemmoP

kohta ois viikonloppu  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tomi L.

> kohta ois viikonloppu 
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75452-1/xz.jpg



ruma kuva, joku hooligan menny pilaamaan hyvän umpihangen. Telotetaan moottorikelkkailijat! Ilma puhtaaksi ja saasteet pois.

----------


## Hösö

> Hei, on muuten Nikonin D50:n (bodi) hinta tipahtanu 500 euroon, Hösmä.  Hitto kun tuli jo ostettua tuo Tamroni Kannonille...




kaippa se o?

oha sit verkkokaupasta saanu 498e jo piiiiiiiitkän aikaa...ja saksasta 499-100/150e käspäkkiä...

osta vaa nikoni, paras! myyt sen tamronin janille sitte...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oli miten oli, mutta näin on!

Nuuskio lääst sandei:

----------


## marco1

> Oli miten oli, mutta näin on!
> 
> Nuuskio lääst sandei:
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75509-1/markus_climbs.jpg



Jopa on köysi kireällä.
t:
   sandbagger

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Köysi kireällä - pää löysällä.

----------


## HemmoP

make hei, miksi toi kaveri ei liidaa tota? :S

Tossa ois leffaa, 90mb 
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75514-...rlift_full.wmv

----------


## marco1

> Köysi kireällä - pää löysällä.



Yleensä pyydän kireämpää köyttä siinä vaiheessa kun maha alkaa olla löysällä, joskus jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Maha löysällä - pää kireällä.

Kimmo: Kai huomasit, että kuva on ylösalaisin.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Köysi kun köysi. Jouduin köyttämään itseni viikolla kun en uskaltanut muuten mennä peltikatolle lumenpudotukseen. Voi sitä tunnetta kun sai tuntea vm. -92 Beal Edlingerin turvallisen kosketuksen.

Muuten tuntuu että tämä Sepulturan kuuntelu ei herkistä sensoreita asiakkaiden toiveille...  :Sekaisin:  
Pööräilycontent: Maguran ilmausta illalla luvassa ja uudet vaihdevaijeritkin vois ruuvata paikalleen.

----------


## HemmoP

hmm, meitsi tahtos tommosen lemmikin kö Konstallaki on. Ois meleko makia säikytellä ihmisiä kylillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tomi L.

Kimmo! Ehkä paras leffa koskaan, oikeesti. Tee lisää nuita ku jaksat, lepposa katella.

----------


## HemmoP

joo jos hommaat Tomi meikälle tommosen ilveksen!

Eikhän tässä kevään aikana kuvata jotain paskaa, katotaan saako niistä mitään painoon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

EI ***** JÄTKÄT!! Arvatkaa kuka voitti Tulosveto 10 HJK - FC Lahti pelistä 63euroa!! Ehä mää ees tiiä mitä vittuja noi on ja mitä ne pelaa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Testasin vaan huvikseni mitä ihmeitä tulosvedot oikein on. Huh

----------


## Fillarimestari

> uiui et tekis mieli ajeleen!
> 
> muistatteko ku oltii rukalla?




Onko toi yks noista aku?

----------


## Hösö

on, tuossa keskellä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomi L.

Meikä tuntee ton vasemmanpuoleisen lainapeitteen kaverin. Iha rento sälli, lainas meiä purjevenhoon purjeet ku lokki söi edelliset.

----------


## HemmoP

*****, ei tullu meitsistä Vuoksenmaata  :Irvistys:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hei! Perustetaan oma jalkapallojoukkue. Hävitään aina, ja meiän voittokertoimet menee jonnekki Mariaanien hautaan. Heleppoa! Jossain vaiheessa ollaan hävitty kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla. Siinähän meillä on kaikki tieto, joka häviämisen välttämiseksi tarvitaan! Sitten vaan pelataan 0-0 jotaki Juventusta vastaan, ja lyyään vetua tuloksesta pari biliardia.

Hösö maalivahiks! Kimmo ja meikä hyökkää laidoilta, Pete ottaa kuvia keskellä. Litmanen ja Maradona puolustukseen.

----------


## HemmoP

eiku pete maaliin! Jos hösö tai meitsi on maalissa niin ei pallo mahu sinne ollenkaan! Petestä se pallo menis läpitte!

Mut eikö meän kantsis tehä eka itestä hullu hypetys ja silleen että kaikki luulis meän olevan parhaita! Jos hösö vaikka kirjottelee Italian Jalkapallo-lehen fillarifoorumille pari jutskaa niin meillä ois heti hullun hc maine!! Sit kato meän kerroin ois luokkaa 0.30 ja jonkun hc milänon kerroin 56334523. Kaikki rahat vaan tolle toiselle joukkueelle ja oltas kriljonäärejä (olettaen että kait me hävittäis..säälistä?).

Vitun hyvä idea! Mihin liigaan mennään pelaamaan?

----------


## HemmoP

pinp my rides  :Kieli pitkällä: 




(oikeesti ei oo mun mopo  :Irvistys:  )

----------


## marco1

> pinp my rides 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/75555-1/rides.jpg
> 
> (oikeesti ei oo mun mopo  )



Sakkorenkaat kansanauton alla lienee kuitenkin teikäläisen?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. 

aika legendaarista:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...roppi.MPG.html

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...mppia.mpg.html

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...t+014.mpg.html









tulis kesä, parin kk päästä.

kimmolla kiva video! za za

-TTtTTt

----------


## marco1

Voisko tämän perusteella suunnitella mitään?  :Cool:  
http://wwwi2.ymparisto.fi/i2/94/finnlumib.html

----------


## HemmoP

kyl se kesä tulee, kunhan eka tää talvi ja kevät eletään.. ei passaa kiirehtiä, on niin siistiä aikaa just nyt  :Hymy:  

ainiin, voispa lähtee tästä pohjoseen lollaileen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tinppa, pistäs mailia osoitteeseen msiivola@cc.hut.fi, jos sulla kiinnostaa se Abiskon reissu. Voit sitten liittyä spekulointirinkiin, ja pääset meiän salaisille reissusivuille.  :Vink:

----------


## Mechz

päivityksiä....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ohoh  :Leveä hymy:  

*ROLLO* on sit kartalla, ***** serkkupoika tuli ja voitti koko potin...lapista vaan 50% puhelin äänistä  :Leveä hymy:  melko heikkoa!!!!1

kai muistitte syväsen mörökölliä äänestää?

----------


## HemmoP

mitkä vaalit nyt oikeen oli??

Ei paljon kiinnosta, jos sitä aamusta lähtis kierteleen jäneksen jäläkiä kairaan  :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> huh. 
> 
> aika legendaarista:
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...roppi.MPG.html



On muuten tosi legendaarista. Pitäisköhän laittaa trailikalkkunoiden sivuille tuo...

Ja ei oo muuten Hösö ainoa jonka sukulainen on euroviisuissa. Ei ehkä ihan niin läheinen, mutta kuitenkin.  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

nii joo, petteri senkin verisukulainen  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

pyörällä töihin! huh, yli 4kk ku viimeksi pyörään koskin.. aini, muutossa kannoin sen asunnosta toiseen..

----------


## HemmoP

oli ihan luxusta taas kerran.. nyt väsyttää ihan vitusti :S

kelepas sitä taas kattella tuhannen korvessa vaaran laialta ko aurinko laski horisonttiin..loisto viikonloppu  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Komeita kuvia, Pehmo.  :Hymy: 

Huomenna ois lähtö sitten muille maille, tällä kertaa Ruåttia kohti. Lähetään hiihtään kivisiä rinteitä Abiskoon.

----------


## marco1

Telakuorma-autokuski Iiro (tj alle 4kk) tartutti vissiin jonkun pöpön meikäläiseen (tj -11v), ei kiva. Niisk niisk.

Muuten oli kyllä mukava kurvailla pitkin mettäpolkuja sunnuntaina, pyöräilykunto tulee vissiin jälkitoimituksena sitten joskus. Vaan olipa ne kelkanjäljet vielä pehmeitä.

----------


## HemmoP

onneva matkaan mega! Pirrautelkaa ko ootte Oulusa niin käytän teitä syömässä jossain hienossa etnisessä ravintolassa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

miten mekan ahkio onnistu?
sunnuntaina lähtö utsjoelle. suuria kaloja ja valtavia riekkoja....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joo, myö soitellaan kö ajetaan ohi - varmaan siinä kello kaks aamuyöllä sitten.

Jamppa: ahkio vieläki vaiheessa. Me ollaan niin kiireisiä/käsiä. Ruottiin sitä ei tarvinunna.

----------


## Hösö

eevittu jätkät! pistimpä muka darenki läjjään  :Leveä hymy:  o 97g sisärenkaat ja tosikeviät treilikumet päällä :Kieli pitkällä: 

ostakaapa nyt 888, halvalle menee, ni ostan tosi köykäsen ilmakeulan ja vaihan taaksekki ilmaiskarin...kai se 8.1" riittää takana? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

kävin muuten eilen ajaan fillarillaki xc-lenkin, saldona pää auki ja naama verillä  :Leveä hymy:  ***** että on siistiä, tosi voittaja olo! Seuraavan kerran kokkeilen polkupyörää joskus kesällä ku ei voi lentää jäiseen hankeen päälleen.

kohta se kesä on

----------


## Hösö

jooh,nii mieki kävin koittaan pyörää...poljin ehkä kilometrin yhteensä! ***** et oli kuollu olo ku tuommosen pienen nousunki joutu tekeen...

----------


## V

Koska narviikista lähtee lumet? pitäs lomia suunnitella ja parhaiten kävis alku kesä, mutta koska siellä pystyypi pyörällä ajelemaan niillä kuuluisilla kallioilla?

ens kesänä siellä on päästävä käymään..

----------


## Hösö

toiko muka? mut näilä?

----------


## HemmoP

ompa vaan komiat vanteet, missähän nuo on viikon päästä  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


V-> joskus juhannuksen jälkeen.

----------


## marco1

Hö, kuumetta pukkaa edelleen.
Kaikilla muilla on jotain kovien jätkien vaivoja (käsi tai pää poikki jos ei muuten niin mopo- tai autokuume) ja meikän kaataa petiin näköjään nämä lastentaudit.

----------


## Teemu N

Aika miehistä hommaa tuo seinien repiminen ja lattian piikkaaminen.
Mutta onpa tuo nyt hoidetttu ja rakentaminen voi alkaa...

Ihan kiva tulla töihin lepäämään välillä  :Hymy: 
Ja Saapa viikonlopunkin levätä remppahommista kun lähden kisoihin niinkin lähelle kuin Luumäelle (jotka ei tiedä paikan sijaintia, se on lappeenrannan vieressä).

Piiitkät bussimatkat edessä ja voisimpa veikattas että takaisin tullessa ei olla selvinpäin (Makia ku tarttee mennä sitten töihin vasta ma-ti yöksi, isäntäkin tulee vasta iltapäivällä remppahommiin  :Hymy:  ).

T. päättää raportin tähän.

----------


## marco1

> Aika miehistä hommaa tuo seinien repiminen ja lattian piikkaaminen.
> SNIP



Mun Snickersin työvaatteet liikehtikin levottomasti tuolla komerossa, tätä se tiesi. Laittakaahan sauna kuntoon että "muuttomiehet" pääsee kylpemään.  :Hymy: 

ps. viunasukat testissä, ainakin jalkahien haju lähtee Viru Valgella.

----------


## HemmoP

moro, onko eteläsä hyvä laiffi?  :Leveä hymy: 



tekasin maailman suurimman tagin, pitäs näkyä lentokoneeseen..jos tuola perällä ikinä lentokoneita lentäs.


lunta tuli taas 30cm lisää..

----------


## Fillarimestari

Toi "tag" on ihan hieno

----------


## Hösö

oltiimpa eilen raidaamassa! ***** se o lepposaa touhua!

pitää tarmolähikaupasta hakia pitempi toloppa et saa kunnon raideri asennon! vielä ku sais jonku lauantain vappaaksi ni vois mennä raidaan kalkkunoiden kans! :Hymy: 

pyöräily on niin rok! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

Mitä hiton raidaamista, pellaakkonää jotain roolipelejä vai peräti _larppaat_?
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kato ku meixi on niinku freeryderi ni mie sit raidaan tuolla torilla..eli ajeleskelen...


muutes, dare o 18.5kg ja ku ostin uuen iskarin ni son alle 18...kuha vaa puslat sais....ni ja ku pannaan vielä keula uusiksi ni son tuossa alle 17kg  :Vink:  ja silti täysverinen dh pöörä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> pitää tarmolähikaupasta hakia pitempi toloppa et saa kunnon raideri asennon! vielä ku sais jonku lauantain vappaaksi ni vois mennä raidaan kalkkunoiden kans!
> 
> pyöräily on niin rok!



Hitto kun nauratti toi Hösön,Tarmolähikuppias!!!Munkin pitäis käyvä siellä kattomassa rääsyjä. :Leveä hymy:  Ps.missä kurvailette,meijän porukoista puuttuu vielä Dare.Olis kiva mennä torille räkimään ja kurvailee.t.Ellmeri :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

elemeri, no nuo kalakkunat raidaa keskuspuistossa...ite oon viimeksi ajanu mäkeä känädäsä, muuten e oo käyny ku kaivarissa kaffeella..mut mut, eiköhän suunnata tuonne keskuspuistoon tässä ku saan vapaat sumplittua! ni ja kesällä sit maantielenkkiä! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ellmeri

Joo me voitas tulla kavereitten kanssa keravalta ja järvenpäästä ihmettelemään messiin,miten Hösmä droppaa. :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  kolome Ellmeristiä.

----------


## marco1

> alle 17kg  ja silti täysverinen dh pöörä...



Taitaa olla varjo entisestä niinkuin kuskikin...  :Sarkastinen:  

Jokohan sitä vois huomenna kokeilla pööräilyä edes töihin, nyt alkaa olla sen verran liukasta että nastarenkaista on kerrankin hyötyä.
Kellä on turhin ja kallein työmatkafillari.com?  :Leveä hymy:  Hep, täällä yksi ehdokas.

----------


## Sami W

Tässä olis taas lisää skissejä
6.

7.

8.

9.


Palaute vaikka osoitteeseen sami.vaha@pp.inet.fi

----------


## Tomi L.

Ihan näi välihuomautuksena. Miks tehä noin monimutkasen näkösiä ku toimivamman saa helpommallaki? Vai tuleeko jonku patenttijutun kans ongelmia?

----------


## P-Joe

Se on Tomi muotoilun gradu mihin nuo tulee. Mitä päheempi, sen parempi.  :Vink: 

Ja kommentteja:

Oranssiharmaa näyttää noista hauskimmalta.

Noissa kaikissa luonnoksissa näyttäis olevan yhteistä se, että standover korkeuus on aika suuri, eli kassit kolisee tankoon. Jos virtaa riittää niin kannattaisi tutkailla vielä vaihtoehtoa jossa viistoputki olisi suorempi ja mutkaa vaakaputkeen, niin saa pyörää matalammaksi. 

Tuossa on pari esimerkkiä madalletusta standoverista:  

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/formula_3a.jpg
http://www.descent-world.co.uk/image...ommencal_2.jpg

----------


## Sami W

Niin juu...muotoilun kandityö siis on. Rakenneratkaisu on hyvinkin yksinkertainen. Lähinnä noiden kuvien mahdollinen monimutkaisuus johtuu juuri tuosta haetusta teknisestä ilmeestä.
Kyllähän tuota iskarin paikkaa vois suunnitella vielä hiukan niin sais kasseille tilaa :Leveä hymy:  Pitäis vain onnistua ilman linkkuja.
Tuosta tekniikasta vielä sen verran, että en hirveästi ala sitä hiomaan koska ei ole mahdollisuutta toimivan mallin rakentamiseen/testaamiseen. Ja koska kyseessä on tosiaan muotoilun kandi.

----------


## Tomi L.

Aa no sitte. Poistun takavasemmalle, taide on vähän huonompaa alaa.

----------


## HemmoP

Vuokattiinki tekkiis mieli pikkuhiliaa! Ei täsä enää pitkään mee, niin on taas kesä =)

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kesäkin on nastaa aikaa... ...niin myös talvi, kaukana oulusta:




lisää kuvia kunhan pojat kerkiää takasi espååseen ja mie selvitellä omia fotoja.

hep.
-TttTtt

----------


## HemmoP

timojäbä, lisää kuvia kiiiiiitos! Poijjaat tosa pistäyty viihyttämässä meitsiä åulussa, näytti melko paskalta kaikki se lumi ja vuoret..  :Irvistys: 

perkele, onneksi pääsee itte keskiviikkona sinne  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep.

lisäilin lisää erinnäköisiä kuveja:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...bisko+17-23_3/


trailertrash


make kurwailee

ehkä myöhemmin lisää.

-TTttt

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  ei ***** Timo, hyviä kuvia! Kohta hajoaa PÄÄ, enää 2 päivää että pääsee tonne!!!

----------


## Hösö

joop, aikapa siistiä! vois kyllä kesäki tulla hiljalleen ni pääsis pööräileen tonne kadulle :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

Miinusta:
-nykykelkkojen matoista ei jää enää tasaista spooria joka jäätyisi hyväksi fillariuraksi
Plussaa:
-nykyisin ajetaan kelkoillakin sen verran oudoista paikoista että niitä on mukava päästellä fillarillakin

Eilisen lyhyen fillarilenkin jälkeen "hjuva fiilis" vaikka onkin ma-ti-ke-to jäljellä ennenkuin pääsee suksimaan!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ostetaan kämppä Abiskosta!

Reissu alkoi lumivyöryharjoitteilla Simossa. Lumivyörypiippari on sellainen laite, että se kätketään lumeen hanskan sisässä lumivyöryn satuttua. Olimme valmiit tosi koitoksiin. Perjantaina ajoimme vesisateessa Riksgränsenin läpi Narvikiin, jossa kävimme luisuttelemassa loskalla Fagernesfjelletin ales. Eka kertaa telluilla tuntui makialta! Näkyvyys ylhäällä selkeä nolla.

Lauantaina päästiin viimeinkin oikeille mäille. Petrillä oli hiihdettävä lumilauta, Villellä alpit ja Timpalla ja mulla tellut. Lumi tuiskusi mutta menimme ylös karvapuoli alaspäin käsin. Lasku sujui joten kuten, ei varsinaisesti. Timolla ja Villellä taisi laskut nazata, kuten yleensä. Hauskaa oli ja autolla maistui ruisleipä-olut!

Seuraavina neljänä päivänä paistoikin sitten arska, ja pakkasta oli kevyt kymppi. Perfekt ja mekamakiaa. Villen menoa hiersi rakko jalassa. Kypärällä ja laseilla sai hienot rusketusrajat, joten pidimme niitä. Laskut ja mäet paranivat paranemistaan, tosin aina ei löytynyt täydellistä putsku-puuteria tyyliin Skimpaaja päyder edisön. Mut lepposta oli, ja aina sitä pyyderiä jostaki löyty kö vähän kiipeili. Iltasin luxuskokit P & M väänsivät kevyehköjä illallisia, ja päivän multimediasato siikailtiin telekkarin välityksellä. Sitten saunaan ja revontulia katteleen. Paikalliseen markettiin meni muuten hieno parkour-rata!

Viimeisenä laskupäivänä käväisimme kolaamassa Björklidenin hissimäkiä. Testasin läskitellu-ponttooneja, sama kuin olisi ollut jalassa kaksi lumilautaa. Aika vehkeet.  :Hymy: 

Paluupäivä koitti. Ei pahasti harmittanut, sillä viikko oli niin jez ja pojat alkoivat jo haista raadolle. Villekin oli niin sikanen äijä, että se tarvi viikon reissulle kymmenet kalsarit pysyäkseen kohtuuen rajoissa. Puotimme Oulussa Kimmolle kilon ruottalaista juustoa. Mieshän oliki ku Hangon keksi ja aikoi laittaa pizzan päälle extraa illalla. Toissapäivänä siinsikin jo sitten ihana Espoo silimissä, ja piti lähtiä heti sunnuntaina arkea karkuun Nuuksioon.

----------


## HemmoP

kiitos pojat siitä juustosta, meitzi arvostaa! Pitääkin illasta taas raastella pitzan pääle vähän jatkoa  :Hymy: 

Make hoi, kaikki kaipailee kuveja nyt niinko!

ENÄÄ ~48h ja oon menossa!

----------


## Hösö

spexspex...ostin keulan! ja myinki! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

jee, lähteekö nyt sutia!  :Leveä hymy: 

Tsekkailkaapa videoita,

http://www.vorb.org.nz/video-index-top_rated.html

Erityisesti mountaingoat nimimerkin tekemät leffat on ihan vitun makkeita. Ois se kesä ihan siistiki  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ai vettääkö sutia? no ainaki täysiä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö, jottain tämmösiäkö sie hait?

www.allposters.com, hae sanoille "coffee humor." En tiiä, miten tilaaminen onnistuu. Kait noita saa Suomestakin jostain?

----------


## Hösö

tuo alempi...ja ku ei saa suomesta...mulla o nyt stokkantätilta pari mekalinkkiä tiiossa ni voipi nasahtaa...


ostin muute kengät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No hyi mikä look!  :Leveä hymy:  Sano jos tuut käyttään nuita meillä, niin mie laitan aurinkolasit valmiiksi päähän. Nuo varmaan hohtaa yössä?

Oli muuten aika jeespox viteoita tuolla Hempan linkissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tsek tis!

http://www.smart-travel.org/a/

Kolme häiskää ajelee parhaillaan -89 Patrolilla Helsingistä Kapkaupunkiin. Egyptissä heilui AK-47 ja pojat ryöstettiin. Matka jatkuu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen



----------


## Hösö

prööt!

varasimpa taas matkan sinne!  :Hymy: 

toukokuun 15pv,maanantai, tulen aamulla joskus ennen 7 sinne! ja poistun sit tiistaina sabatin kans iha kahavassa poromettästä takasin tänne vitun sivistyksen parriin..

meka,timo,psysi,joku->apiskon kuvia enemmä missään?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

makia.

mulla on noin 900 kuvaa reissusta. 300 omia. 
en oo jaksanu millään latailla enempää, make ja sysi saa omista laittaa parhaimmat.


nii, olipa taas kerran tylsää täällä oulussa. kävin käppäileen ja kuvaileen oulun parhaita puolia:


loistavat harrastusmahollisuudet näin talvisin, jääkiekkoa tai jalkapalloa, taitaa tuolla takana vielä näkyä keila- ja tennishalli... ei saatana!

julkisivuihin panostetaan myös!

puutkin jäätyy, kun on niin perseestä olla oulussa!

lokitkin yritti lähtä oulusta karkuun, mutta oulun negatiivinen vetovoima veti ne takasi maanpinnalle ja heikoimmille harakoille kävi heikosti:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/76444-1/__+148.jpg

semmosta tänään. huh huh.

-TTtTTt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

voisin ryhtyä kyllä ihan taistelemaan oulun hävittämisen puolesta! jos tekis jonku adressin, mihin keräis pirusti nimiä, sitten anois oulun kaupungilta tai valtiolta rahaa oulun hävittämiseen. 
Ostais pirusti kiinalaisia(pommeja siis, ne oikiat kiinalaisethan ei vissiin räjähä?) ja  räjäyttäis oulun irti, jostain pudasjärven kieppeiltä. Sitten jämäkkä köysi kiinni vaikka toripoliisiin ja vetäis jollain hinaajalla oulun ajelehtimaan merelle! 
Tai sitten kävis illanhämärtyessä varastamassa ruottalaisilta jonku vuoren ja kuskais sen tänne.


ja ei ne sorsaraukat mihinkään päässy, siellä ne vieläki kököttää...

-T

----------


## HemmoP

TERVEISIÄ NORJAN TULLISTA!



meän mersu oli kaiketi eppäilyttävä, jouduttiin ratsauksen kohteeksi. Hyvä etteivät ollu jo repimässä verhoiluja irti. On niillä norskeillaki mielikuvitus kohillaan, varmasti kuskattais autolla tavaraa, kun rajan voi ylittää abt 5000km matkalla mistä tahansa tunturista. On ne vitun tyhmiä.

niinku Oululaisetki

 :Leveä hymy:  

Timo, mun nimen voit lisätä adressiin, oon ihan 100-0 mukana. Otankin tuon kenttälapion ja jään nakertaan oulua irti suomesta tohon Simon kohalle vaikka.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hemmo: no jos tommonen kopla hiihtää ohi, niin kyllä mieki pysäyttäisin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo, mikset laita Oulua myyntiin eBayssa? Siellähän myyään ilimaaki, niin miksei maata! Laita että talakooväki tullee kaupassa mukana, 130000 kpl.  :Hymy:  

Kai siittä joku vois maksaaki, vai?

----------


## marco1

> Hemmo: no jos tommonen kopla hiihtää ohi, niin kyllä mieki pysäyttäisin.



"Mersu täynnä virnisteleviä jätkiä, hmm, pysäytetään. Ei kellään voi olla noin hauskaa."

----------


## HemmoP

no siis hauskuushan alako vasta ku noi tasapäät rupes solkkaan norjaa, meitsit oli niinku että wtf? siinä aluksi.. sitte saatiin sanottua että speak english vitun homo ni se tajus ettei me tajuta.. "any spirits? any spirits?" , oli ilmeisesti hyvä meininki.

no selevittiin ihan ok, toi toinen jäbä päätti kuitenkin vielä nuuhkia "varalta" kaikki bensakanisterit (abt 100l soppaa peräkontissa) läpi.. Luultavasti kaipas sitä spiriittiä tonne tullikoppiin, sen verta tunnolla se sitä pensahuurua imppas.

Ens kerralla vois pistää jotain ammoniakkia tai jotain nestemäistä jalokaasua tonne pönttöihin. Saattas tullinaamalta tipahtaa nenä  :Leveä hymy: 


Oulusta ei oikein kukaan maksa mitään, paras tarjous oli 4 vuohta. Tarttivat viljelymaata Peruun. Pitää vielä harkita, viimestään ku jäät sulaa, lähden hinaan soutuveneellä tätä paikkaa Ahvenanmaata kohti.

----------


## HemmoP

ainiin, jotain jämäkuvia.

----------


## HemmoP

Lisempiä kuveja, jäi jotenki tunkkasiksi kö ei oo photosoppia käytössä  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

prohipoa! :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Aurinko paistaa, vettä melkein sataa, pensa on kallista. Taitaa tulla kohta kesä! Loppuuko Kimpleksiltä elämä?

----------


## HemmoP

ei oo pelekoa, postisetä toi joululahjan kesää varten  :Leveä hymy:  mites 31:n tasasen harmaa arki on sujahtanut?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Kenestä oikein puhut? Mähän oon vasta 30! Ihan nuori vielä, ja kauniskin. 
Mikä arki nyt on harmaata ja mikä tasaista. Elämä naisen kanssa ei ole koskaan mitään tasaista, vaan aina saa varoa sudenkuoppia. Silti niihin aina joskus tipahtaa  :Hymy:  Toiset isot pojat vahvistanevat asian.

Aurinko paistaa, on kohta kesä, tulee ensimmäinen kesäloma ja kärpäset. Hyttymyttyset, itikat ja freesbeet lentävät sulassa sovussa Rovaniemen kaupungin virallisella hiekkarannalla vähäpukeisten neitojen ohitse (muka vahingossa).

Ei tylsää, ei harmaata, ei 31!

----------


## marco1

Maisteri is back! Willkommen und auf Wiedersehen.
Keväinen sohjokeli houkuttaa näköjään maalarin ja hampparin pois piilosta. 

Neljäs vuosikymmen alkaa tässä reilun kuukauden kuluttua, ahistaisi jos ei olisi jo alistunut kohtaloonsa. Tilasin sentään hipopartseja tuskaa lievittämään ja potenssisatulakin saapuu varmaan kohta.
Poitsu kipeenä, sairaalassa vielä pari päivää.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pehmolla aika hempeän hienoja maisemia hurrilasta hollilla, huh hah.  :Hymy: 

Pyöräasiaaki! :O Saksasta tuli laatikollinen Simanoa. Uudet Holloutekit, takapakat ja ketjut olisi syytä asentaa pian, jotta pääsisi äxcöntoimintaan. Pitää sitten laittaa kuvia nettiin, että saahaan pyöräilykausi käyntiin täällä palstalla.  :Hymy: 

Paranemisia kääpiölle, Marko!

----------


## Hösö

meka!!1§1½!   anna parit tesmikuvatukset! vaikka partzezta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

http://www.helpwinmybet.com/  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Laitan täsä jotaki, ku saan ensin työhommat pois alta.  :Hymy:  (digirunko tuli perheeseen)

----------


## V

tämän hösön linkin jätkä sai jo treesomensa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ääh, piuha jäi kämpille. Laitampa kotua illempänä niitä kuvia.

Saamari, löysin vissiin itelleni sponsorin.  :No huh!:  Neuvottelut on vielä käymättä, mutta siltä tuo pirulainen näyttäs. Ja sais muutaki ku tarroja!

Edit: Piuha löyty, mutta ajuria ei saa asennettua. Yritetään huomenna taas työkoneella. Puuhh...

----------


## Hösö

ajuria mille? uspiin vaa ja ne sit suoraa omaa kansioo...mitää ajureita oo ennenkään...  :Vink:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jåå-å, uspiin törkkäsin tietenki ekana mut poka valitti ei-nazauksesta. Aloin asentaan pehmeätavaraa, mutta skriinin reso läpyttimes ei kelpannut silmäilysoftan rutinoihin.

Canadan lentoliput oottelee laatikossa noutavaa kättä.  :Hymy:  Kesäkuun kuudes olisi sitten asiaan kuuluvan toimenpiteen suorittaminen.

Alakakaahan hommaamaan jo omianne, että pääsette kylään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

heh.lol. eikös tomil lähe samana päivänä  :Leveä hymy:  varo ettei oo samassa kyyissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaa, mie lennän Tsekkilentoyhtiöllä Prahan kautta? Mites Tomi?

----------


## Hösö

yksityis koneella suoraa atlantin ylitte...   muute,oha nää konneet iha saatanasta! ku ***** mikkää ee toimi!

----------


## Hösö

voi ***** et palaa kii!

mitä tekee kikan "ämpyrä" soittimella jos se suostuu ottaan sisään "VAIN" 663 mekaa musaa...vittusaatana nämä tietokoneet on niin vitusta!


ostas sen änkeizin takasin ja irkkais sillä ja heittäs helevettiin nämä konneet..

----------


## HemmoP

jaaha, lähtispä kajaaniin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tomi L.

Lokonenmies! Meikät lähtee samana päivänä! Nähää sit vancouverissa siinä lentokentän pääovilla? Iha siistiä, 64 päivää vielä jälellä ja tosiaa british airwaysilla mennää. Kauas meinaat olla siel, vai jäätkö asumaa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo, hienoo, että oot taas menossa Tomiäl! Meikä ottaa koneen alas tällä kertaa vähän idempänä, Montrealissa. Vanin keikat jäävät nyt haaveeksi, sad but true. Lentelen sitten jonnekin vähän syrjemmän. Tervetuloa muuttotalkoisiin. Osoite: Paulatuk, NWT.

----------


## HemmoP

tommone tarttu kajjaanista mukhan. http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/76618-2/ktm.jpg

Mie voisin tulla make sinne paulatukkiin vaikka skiidoon huoltoa piettään? Aja sinä niitä Delian firman vehkeitä paskaksi, niin mie voin aina korjailla ne jesseteipillä kuntoon  :Hymy: 

Tekassaan kato eka vaikka 1500000000e rahhaa tolla, sit muutethan BC mestoille  :Hymy: 

Ihan pettämätön idis!

ja mistä ne teän kuvat on HÄ!? Hösö ja Loco!!!?

----------


## Tomi L.

> Yo, hienoo, että oot taas menossa Tomiäl! Meikä ottaa koneen alas tällä kertaa vähän idempänä, Montrealissa. Vanin keikat jäävät nyt haaveeksi, sad but true. Lentelen sitten jonnekin vähän syrjemmän. Tervetuloa muuttotalkoisiin. Osoite: Paulatuk, NWT.



 No ihan lepposaa, pakkoha sinne on lähteä uusiks. Pitää sitä muuttoa suunnitella jos joskus löytää jostain rahaa paljon. mikä ois elellessä vaikka pembertonissa tai kamloopsissa.

----------


## marco1

> Mie voisin tulla make sinne paulatukkiin vaikka skiidoon huoltoa piettään? Aja sinä niitä Delian firman vehkeitä paskaksi, niin mie voin aina korjailla ne jesseteipillä kuntoon 
> 
> Tekassaan kato eka vaikka 1500000000e rahhaa tolla, sit muutethan BC mestoille



Ei näytä huonolta idealta, ainakin jos tuon safarifirman hintoja katsoo:
http://www.adventures.ca/gasnet/1966-1.htm

Nyt ois sitten Makella tilaisuus entrata melkein kaikkia tämänkin dokumentin tilastoja:
http://www.stats.gov.nt.ca/Social/Co...5-Paulatuk.pdf 
Joo, googletin tuota paikkaa, ei paljon enempi hukkaan pääse.
Eppäilen kuitenkin että jätkä on palkattu sinne jääkarhunsyötiksi, lihava saksalainen turisti tulee 100000$ safarille ja saalis täytyy varmistaa, Loco Finlande käy potkimassa karhut liikkeelle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tiiättekö mikiä ois aika siistiä näin rännän ja loskan keskeltä... kesä:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja vielä...









juu, semmosta palstan täytettä tällä kertaa...
jospa hommais elämän taas...

-t

----------


## tv.

Voi vitsi että nuo laivajätskit olis hyviä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Onneksi pyörätiet alkaa olemaan meleko sulia. Pääsee tosissaan ajeleen pitkiä pyörätielenkkejä viimeistään parin viikon päästä....

----------


## marco1

Tarttisko joku Rotavirusta tai ade**virusta? Halvalla lähtee, meillä on jo kaikki kokeilleet molemmat...  :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tilastojen valossa vaikuttaa ihan lepposalta asuinpaikalta.  :Hymy:  Mulla alakoki pelottaan jo tää Olarin rappiomeininki.  :No huh!: 

Hieno mopo, eipä vähän!1 Kuvia tulee huomenna, mykistytte.

----------


## Hösö

jaha, lähtis atian koulutuskeissille!

uraputkessa on lepposa matkustaa  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

> jaha, lähtis atian koulutuskeissille!
> 
> uraputkessa on lepposa matkustaa




Hyvältä näyttää, jäbä ei osaa ees Atriaa kirjoottaa oikkeen  :Leveä hymy: 

MAKE NIITÄ KUVIA ***** HETI! argh!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Fotari kaatuu koko ajan, ei oo oikein wörkflouvia. :/ Laittelen lisää sitä mukaa ku natzaa.

----------


## marco1

oho, taitaa tulla "way of the ninjaz" kuveja...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Äääh, eikä kö Hösmä ei vaan osannu näytellä oikein! Se näyttää Ninjalta, vaikka sen piti näyttää itseään pakoilevalta ja itseään etsivältä helsinkiläisluuserilta. :F Kieltämättä kolmas kuva sarjassa pitäis olla Hösö mättämässä Hösöä turpaan.

No, kohta näette, kun Hösmä on ihan hukassa jumalan temppelin edessä.

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  ihan loistavaa!


Misä ne loput on, pää hajoaa tähän odottamiseen :S

----------


## Hösö

tsaah!

***** et oli atialla setit, ei ku hookoolla...atria tms  :Leveä hymy: 

ihan vitun lepposaa, tommosta vois olla enemmänki...


meka, kuvat hipoa!  :Vink: 


mites pojilla tuo verotus, meikällä perinteisesti...semisti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No nyt on taas jotaki.  :Hymy:  Jatkakaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen



----------


## Rufus

vähän mikko on ihana söpis! <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


-hZö-

----------


## HemmoP

ENÄÄ PÄIVÄ JA ALKAA LOMA *****! TÄTÄ SITÄ OISKI OOTELTU VIIMENE VUOSI! 

tiistaina sit Kilpiselle, rok!

ja hösöki tulee rolloon, ihan niinku ennenvanahaa <3

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lappi is koolin! Railo-Timpan kans lähetään Paistuntureille kiskomaan ahkioita ja tsillailemaan viikoksi.  :Hymy:  Aattelin lähteä superkevyellä varustuksella ja ottaa mukaani ainoastaan Jallu-pullon ja kameran. Jos tulee kylmä, otan Jallua ja menen ahkioon lämpiämään. Jos tulee nälkä tai jano, otan Jallua. Jos tulee jotain muuta, niin siittä kantsii jo varmaan ottaa kuvia.

Funk Cityssä tuskin kerkeää viipymään kauemmin, on mentävä.

----------


## Hösö

no jepa jepa!

loma alako jo 3pv sitte!


aamulla on junataxi pihassa 04.15  :Leveä hymy:  ja rollossa ollaan 06.50! 


rokeistarokeinta! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HemmoP

Enää 4h ja pohjonen kutsuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Hiiohei,pitkästä aikaa täälläkin....

Laitettiin riikan kanssa sitten kämppäkin,4h,k,p 71 neliöä  :Leveä hymy: 
Remppaa on vaan niin prkleesti... 

tehtiin reikä..

----------


## HemmoP

näyttää kotoisalta  :Leveä hymy:  Nuot verhot sopii täydellisesti!

mistäpäin hommailit sen lukaalin?

----------


## marco1

Hyvännäköset tapetit, kyllä kelpaa asustella.

btw, kertokaa mulle mitkä on paneeliverhot? Gyprocit ripustettuna ikkunan eteen?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## V

> Hyvännäköset tapetit, kyllä kelpaa asustella.
> 
> btw, kertokaa mulle mitkä on paneeliverhot? Gyprocit ripustettuna ikkunan eteen?



ne on semmoset puoli metriä leviät suorat verhot jokka ripustetaan ikkunen eteen..

t.
-muutin helmikuussa, enkä ole sanu vielä verhoja ikkunaan..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuolla jotain Delian ottamia kuvia:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/NWT/

Tuossa kuvaa meiän hoodeilta:



Ja miun testivotoja:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/20D/



Työpäivä:

----------


## Tomi L.

> Aattelin lähteä superkevyellä varustuksella ja ottaa mukaani ainoastaan Jallu-pullon ja kameran. Jos tulee kylmä, otan Jallua ja menen ahkioon lämpiämään. Jos tulee nälkä tai jano, otan Jallua. Jos tulee jotain muuta, niin siittä kantsii jo varmaan ottaa kuvia.



Meinasin kuolla nauruun  :Leveä hymy:  jotain muuta, kuva  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: D Ei herranjestas

----------


## HemmoP

make hei, ihan saatanan siisti kylänraitti! Jos voitan lotossa, hyökkään kyl heti tonne asustaan kaveriksi  :Leveä hymy: 

voisin ruveta pitään kahavilaa vaikka josaki tuola kanjonin pohjalla..keittelis itelle kahavia ja peris iteltä vaikka 2e kupilta. Jossain vaiheesa sitä rahaa ois ihan tuhottomasti kun samaa tahtia kaatais vaihtokassaa takataskuun!



sit kohta vois muuttaa British Columbiaan lol

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

:Leveä hymy: 

Eittämättä neroqas idea!

Yks juttu vaan: näähän voisit perustaa ton firman suoraan Ritishkolumpiaan? Kato tuskin tuo kanjoni on mitenkään ratkasevassa roolissa ton tyyppisessä bisneksessä, vai onko? Luulekko, että sulla ois suurempi kahvimenekki tuolla? Tietenki jos sie tiiät, että sie aiot pyöriä tuolla lähitulevaisuuessa, niin kai se kahvilakin pitää perustaa johonkin lähelle, että saat myytyä itelles kahavia. Nii ja mieki voisin tulla kans päiviksi notkuun kahavilalle ja raaputtaan arpoja.

Voisit korjailla samalla niitä kelekkoja meikälle.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

eiku joo, en etes ajatellu tota noin.. mutta son vähän vittumaista ku tulee niitä asiakkaita ja kaikkea eikä ehi kelekkaileen jos perustaa virman bcolumbiaan =(

Tänään kävimä tuola kairassa paistelleen makkuria.. oli lepposaa ja talavikin näytti viel olevan.






tosa joutesa funtsima, että oispa vittumaista viettää pääsiäinen eteläsä =D

----------


## Hösö

No olipa eilen aika metka lenkki käyrämössä ja lopuksi makkurien paistossa käyrästunturin päällä!

eka:



toka:



ja tais niitä tulla pari lissää...

perkele, rinsessalta aukes käekki siinä rytinässä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Jee...Rovaniemellä alkaa olemaan jo tiet kunnossa ja kuukauden päästä pääsee varmaan nakertamaan jo Ounasvaaraa...(ainakin toivottavasti) :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jeh, maantiekausi avattu vaan kylläpä vastatuuli vei mehut miehestä lyhyelläkin lenkillä.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Jeh, maantiekausi avattu vaan kylläpä vastatuuli vei mehut miehestä lyhyelläkin lenkillä.



Mene myötätuuleen... kotiinpäin on sitte v-mäinen tulla... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Teemu N

Jep. Tiet sulaa...
Mieki oon käyny jo neljästi kiertää Valjaisen lenkin maasturilla ku ei nappaa hiihtää sitten millää...

----------


## marco1

Heh, mistäs semmoisen lenkin löytää että on myötätuuli tullessa ja mennessä..
Pitäis käydä ajamassa tuo maantie-SMien reitti, vaikuttaa hauskalta yhdistelmältä tappavaa tasaisuutta ja pikkunousuja:
http://www.ounaksenpyora-pojat.fi/SM...t/KuvaMaan.htm

CSI-vuorotyöläinen ajaa maantielenkkinsä vissin semmoisiin aikoihin ettei normaalit toimistoduunarit ehdi mukaan? 

Satunnaisia huomioita:
- tuli muuten Tiiusta helkkarin ruma punaisilla Hot S:llä, on niinqu so 90's.
- iirolla 3 viikon kinekset, oops.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimies

PIKKUNOUSUJA???? nuohan on varsin pitkiä nousuja...
Tuota vois kyllä kokeilla, mihinkä vauhtiin nuo kilpakuskit ton ajais, niin että vois kokeilla siihen vauhtiin, tai ainakin melkein :Leveä hymy:  ?

----------


## Hösö

skädäm, 66sl sopii dareen aika somasti...

----------


## MadDog

> skädäm, 66sl sopii dareen aika somasti...




siis mikä uittu tuo tuosa takana??

empä oo muute muistanu käyä täälä vähhää aikaa..

----------


## marco1

> skädäm, 66sl sopii dareen aika somasti...
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78042-2/kuva+021_2.jpg



friiraid-lite, do-not-dare-anymore-fillari, caruselli-special? Häh?  :No huh!:  

Ei pysty laittamaan kuvaa omasta vekottimesta nykyisellä varustuksella... ruma on som fan...

----------


## Tomi L.

> skädäm, 66sl sopii dareen aika somasti...
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78042-2/kuva+021_2.jpg



 Ei ***** minkä näkönen, vaiha nyt edes runkoa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Tuo on niinku Stinky, mutta ei sinnepäinkään... Tuo rungon takaraarukan yläputken ja linkun kiinnityskohta on ihmeellinen ja runko on kauhean värinen, mutta ei sillä ole väliä ajon kannalta.

----------


## pyynö

-> näköjään vielä Joulu teillä tuolla parvekkeella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

juu oha se joulu sielä vielä  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Jokos Hösö on palannut etelään?
btw. jokos tilasit sen pelengin?

----------


## Hösö

oon eteläsä...en tillaa pelenkiä, ku otan ennemin ton 12-24/4 tokinan, siitä o kumminki enemmän hyötyä ku siitä 8mm:stä..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pelengistä puheen ollen.

isoveli tuli cänädstä tuossa 22.00, sillä oli tuliaisina tämmönen nahkanen kukkaro:

kukkaron sisällä oli:


sitten alakoki jännääminen. kameramiehet tietää, että pelengin kanssa on ollu ongelmia. hiki nousi ohtalle kun ruuvailin lasia nikonin kärkeen. ensin kokeilin m42 adapteria, millä ongelmia ei pitäisi olla (näin lupaili eastway.ca:sta). klik klik, kuvia, eikä mitään ongelmia. peili ei kolissu millään asetuksella, hip hei!. mutta, kuvien tarkkuuteen en ollu lainkaan tyytyväinen, aika suttusia oli.

joten päätin kokeilla tolla pelengin omalla nikon-adapterilla. jännitys nousi kun murkula oli jo kiinni kamerassa. klik, eikä taaskaan ottanu peili kiinni, ruuvailin säätöjä ja testailin. peili ei ota kiinni, LOISTAVAA!  ja mikä parasta, pelengin omalla adapterilla kuvien laatu parani huomattavasti, tarkennus toimii jne. hip ja hop.

laiska räpsäsy pelengin adapterilla:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78216-1/DSC_0021-01.jpg (suoraa kamerasta)

huomenna lähetään lastenpyörillä ajeleen oulua ympäri, lasi lähtee mukaan, niin huomenna onkin sitten enemmän kuveja, hienommista ympäristöstä!


muuta lasista muille: painaa paljo ja tuntuu jämäkältä möykyltä. laadukkaan olonen vekotin, mitä mieki laseista tiiän. paitsi ys miinus, joka ikisessä lasipinnassa on sormenjälkiä, siis pintalaseissa, pyyhkäsemällä puhistuu. haiseeki tuo pahalta, jollekki teollisuus vaseliinille tms.

-tTTtTt-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

jee, olimma kilpisellä. http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78300-...is_v1_0001.wmv tosta lehevaa, 60mb kokoa. Varmasti tosi "hyvä"  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei muuta kiitos, paitsi että mieki tahon tommosen opziikan  :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

kaikkee se maa päällä kantaaki.

----------


## HemmoP

aijjoo, meitsin ottama kuva Juhosta oli päässy photo of the dayksi pinp bikeen  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/803729/

----------


## Zarni

> Ei muuta kiitos, paitsi että mieki tahon tommosen opziikan



Tuolta tulleineen noin 250€, tulee viikossa (ellei Maikkeli oo hankintamatkalla)! Kannattaa kysyä sähköpostilla päivän hinta...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep.
käytiin pikkupyörillä ajaan ja kuvaileen.
pari näppäsyä:


http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78303-1/5-01.jpg


http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78306-1/4-01.jpg


http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78315-1/1-02.jpg




ihan kiva tuo peleng, kunhan oppii kunnolla käyttään vaan vielä.


-TTtt

----------


## pyynö

Konkrats Kimmo ja SPAU-Juho.
maukkaita kommentteja americ-gan ja ganadan bojilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, meleko makkeita kommentteja  :Leveä hymy: 

Kävimmä Villen kans aukasseen enskaspooreja, on muuten rankkaa hommaa..meitsin kunnolla ja "taidoilla". Ville menee tollaki ihan vitun liian lujaa. Vika oja oli sitte kohtalokas ja vedin onnessani turvat  :Leveä hymy:  Siistiä hommaa taas pitkästä aikaa, oispa jo kesä!

----------


## marco1

Juma, meillon täällä rofessionaali fotaaja joka fotosoppaa.  :Leveä hymy:  
Mainio kuva - kommenteista huolimatta!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Saakeli että on hienoja kuvia ! Jotku ne vaan osaa...

-c-

----------


## tv.

Olipa mukava kävässä ajamasa pieni iltalenkki (Lapinrinne - Napapiiri - Lapinrinne). Renkaat laahas maata ja penkki oli päin persettä, mutta ei tuommoset pikkuseikat haittaa.

Pitää hommata mittari tuohon lenkkipyörään ja yrittää aina ajaa vähän pitempi lenkki kuin edellisenä iltana.

----------


## Sami W

Hieno kuvatus Hemmolta ja Juholta. Photosopista tullu hiukan kirosana kuvaamisessa. Aina joku epäilee ja on näkevinään jotain vikaa varjoissa tms. Kateellisten panettelua :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

no niin, mitä vitun väliä on vaikka shoppailisi mitä. Tuoki juhokuvatus on blurrattu taustaltaan ja värit sääjetty ja vaikka mitä tehty, sinänsä yks hailee  :Leveä hymy: 

Kohta ois taas viikonloppu, melko makeeta! Vois rassailla kohta v10 iskuun..eihän se oo ollu hajalla vasta ku 8kk vissiin kait..



ois muuten vuokattiki IHAN kohta! Siistiä!

----------


## Rufus

lolz...meikältä lähti kommuutteri valohoitoon...makia, koskahan senki saapi takasin!

timo->mekasiistiä! hyviä kuvia!

palataampa taas...



-hZö-

----------


## Fillarimies

> Olipa mukava kävässä ajamasa pieni iltalenkki (Lapinrinne - Napapiiri - Lapinrinne). Renkaat laahas maata ja penkki oli päin persettä, mutta ei tuommoset pikkuseikat haittaa.
> 
> Pitää hommata mittari tuohon lenkkipyörään ja yrittää aina ajaa vähän pitempi lenkki kuin edellisenä iltana.



Aika osuva kuvaus tuo :Leveä hymy:  !
Paljon tuo lenkki tekee kilometreissä? Mä käyn ajamassa yleensä saarekylä-teollisuuskylä-rantavitikka-kaupunki-ounasrinne-ja sitte jos vielä jaksaa niin saarenkylä uudestaan ja sitte kotiin. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Oisko karvan verran yli 20 km, ei oo mittaria tällä hetkellä. Napapiirin suunnalla on hyvä polkea kuntoilumielessä, koska siellä on isoja ja pitkiä ylämäkiä. Tasaisella polkeminen tuntuu turhalta jos lähtee kuntoilulenkille. Kuusamontieltä kun polkasee Myllymäentietä pitkin lentokentälle, niin alkaa reisissä tuntumaan mukavasti.

----------


## marco1

> Tasaisella polkeminen tuntuu turhalta jos lähtee kuntoilulenkille.



Polokee pidempään, isommalla välityksellä ja kovempaa niin kyllä se reisissä tuntuu, mulla ainakin. 
Tänään näyttäisikin olevan hyvät tsänssi=mahdollisuudet iltalenkille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä lähen tänään iltalenkille klo 20.00 ja aattelin kiertää ton saarenkylänlenkin pöykkölän kautta. Se on noin 20 km. Illalla on aina hauskaa... :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

pyöräilykausi on alotettu. Ihan saakelin hullua hommaa, polvet huutaa vieläki armoa  :Leveä hymy:  Ehkä tuo Kona 222 ei ollukkaan se oikee maantiekihnutin.

----------


## marco1

No huh, taisi ottaa mopon myynti koville kun joutuu polkupyörällä bomberoimaan?  :Leveä hymy:  

Minäkin kävin eilen maantiellä, mukavaa oli.

----------


## HemmoP

taian ostaa jonku maantiepyörän..jossa on moottori  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> taian ostaa jonku maantiepyörän..jossa on moottori



Speksi on speksi: http://www.helkamavelox.fi/fi/produc...CCAE350AN.html
Tuommoista vissiin haettiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hieno kori! Saa helposti numerokyltin kiinni.

Päästäinen Pais-tuntureilla:

Nipen porotokka:



Akukammi:



Pullottelija:



Suurin osa kuvista meni pilalle, ku kenno oli täynnä paskamönttejä. En ollu aiemmin kuvannu pienillä aukoilla, eivätkä mököt näkyneet. Keväthangella kävi toisin. Puhistus menee takuuseen, sillä ei nuo ole minun likoja.

Timolla ja Hemarilla oli aika pro-kuvia!  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Päästäinen Pais-tuntureilla:
> Akukammi:



Hyvä päästäinen. Minäkin olen joskus tuolla seikkaillut kesäaikaan. Kuvia ei ole ensimmäistäkään kun paluun jälkeen ihmeteltiin että mikäs filmirulla tässä pöydällä on jos kerran kamerassa pitäisi olla se ainoa...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika mystinen loukko oli kyllä tuo Akukammi. Ihan niin kuin olisi ollut jonkun ison eläimen kidassa.

Aurinkohan meillä välillä myös pilkahti:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Kuvia ei ole ensimmäistäkään kun paluun jälkeen ihmeteltiin että mikäs filmirulla tässä pöydällä on jos kerran kamerassa pitäisi olla se ainoa...



Noiduttua!  :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimies

Terve,taas. Kysyisin että, onko ounasvaaralla kuvattu mitään pyöräily pätkää tai ihan videota? Voisko joku vaikka linkittää se tohon.
 :Hymy:  Kiitos.

----------


## HemmoP

huh, siisti paikka tuo kammi! Vois asua tollasessa  :No huh!:  !

Sääjä Make ny niitä jotain kuvia, elä oo liian kriittinen homo!

tosa muutama kuva fillaripoitsulle, http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...i/Oukku030704/

----------


## Fillarimies

Kiitoksia hyvejä kuvia. :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

"Sääjä Make ny niitä jotain kuvia, elä oo liian kriittinen homo!" -T: Hemmo

Säätäsin mutta kö se fotari kaatuu ku vähänki liikutan sormea hiiren maastossa! Homoillaan nyt, kyllä se sitten siitä.

----------


## HemmoP

no ehkä se auttaa, kai se ratkasee kaikki ongelmat  :Leveä hymy: 

tänään alkas viikonloppu, vois olla vitun siistiä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Viikonloppu alkoi jo!

----------


## V

muutama tunti vielä.. ..luxus 3 pvä vkl. Tosin juhliminen varmaan vähä verottaa..

hyvät vaput kaikille!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> no ehkä se auttaa, kai se ratkasee kaikki ongelmat



Joo, se on miesten hommaa!  :Hymy: 

Hyvvää vappuva!1 Mie aattelin karata töistä tänään hieman etuajassa ja lähtiä rillutteleen - pitäähän se kerran elämässä kokeilla.

----------


## Mechz

Hyvää vappua!!!

----------


## HemmoP

jjooossammoin!

käyttii xcpyöräilee jarnon kans lol  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> käyttii xcpyöräilee jarnon kans lol 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78426-2/x.jpg



Onx toi kuvan juttu semmoinen burnout vai mikä?

Vappua tovereille!

----------


## HemmoP

vika reissu tälle talvelle takana, meinas puhalluttaa vähän..mutta lunta löyty silti.. Joestakin pääs hyvin yli, vauhdilla =D

----------


## HemmoP

...jokohan tuota vois ruveta funtsiin polokupyöräkuvioita? Kai sitä vois.

----------


## marco1

Hemppa, vähemmän simmaa, kuvat ei näy!111  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Noniin, käväsin Nivavaaran dirtsalla hyppimässä tänään. Ihan kuivaa oli. Täytyy alkaa suunnittelemaan(lapioimaan) jotain uutta sinne kun nuo vanhat hypyt alkaa olemaan liian monesti ajettuja.

----------


## Fillarimies

Missä se on siellä nivavaarassa on se dirtti? Ei oo tullu hirveesti käytyä siellä. :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Aja kuusamontietä saaritupien ohi noin 500m. Tulee kyltti "Nivavaara" joka osottaa vasemmalle. Käänny vasemmalle kuusamontieltä ja aja junaradan ali menevää tietä vajaa kilometri, jolloin tulee liittymä oikealle. Käänny sinne ja aja sitä tietä noin 100 metriä, jolloin tulee liittymä vasemmalle. Katso tässä vaiheessä oikealle junaradan suuntaan, jolloin näet kuormalavoistä tehdyn lähtölavan ja kauempana hiekkakasoja.

----------


## HemmoP

joo, ei muutakö uusia tekkeen. Siinähän sitä lääniä riittää! Reunasa on niitä valamiita kasojaki niin perkeleesti, että luulis tulevan muutama hyppyri niistäki?

----------


## Fillarimies

Käydäänkö kaivamassa oukulle sitten kun se zulaa, niin muutama hyvä boxi? Mä ainakin otan kesällä armeijan taitettavan lapion matkaan metsään. Kai siellä saa kaivaa??? :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

jos noit nyt näkkyyis?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Makia! Tallessa on jälleen hyviä hetkiä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ihanalta näyttää =D

Olimma eilen paistelemassa makkaraa Hietavaaran Glamisin dyyneillä. Oli kyllä siistiä, pojat pakotti mut ajaan rossia mopolla.

----------


## HemmoP

Enää 4 päivää viikonloppuun :S

----------


## marco1

> Enää 4 päivää viikonloppuun :S



Nyt oot erehtynyt, mun viikonloppu alkaa kahden päivän päästä.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

no mahdat olla onnellinen :S Tänään vois käydä ajaan maantielenkin! Meitsi on sairas  :Leveä hymy: 

Tsekatkaa biisi, http://www.mikseri.net/music/play.php?id=82616&type=dl ..aivan loistava  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösmä ja mie käytiin lauantaina tempomassa hirveä maantielenkki. Helvetti soikoon, miten reidet lauloi koko matkan keskustasta Seurasaaren kahvilaan, josta ostettu pulla oli muuten niin iso, että perse meinas revetä jo silkasta hekumoinnista. Syke säilyi reippaasti plör-aerobisen kynnyksen yläpuolella, sillä santsikierroksilla kilpailu oli uitun tiukkaa. Uupuneina mutta onnellisina palasimme pyörillemme voittajina, tuulettaen ja kansan hurratessa, vatsoissamme kovan suorituksen jälkeinen pörinän tunne, tuuleen vapautuen. Tämän jälkeen verryttelimme Keilaniemen kautta takaisin Helsingin kotirasteille, minua taas kutsuivat Espoon morlokit. Kilsoja tuli yli 35, pojille pari kymppiä vähemmän siirtymätaivalten puuttumisen johdosta.

----------


## marco1

> no mahdat olla onnellinen :S



  :Hymy:  




> Tänään vois käydä ajaan maantielenkin! Meitsi on sairas



 Niin mieki ja voin nyt kertoa että jääpatoa pukkaa Nivankylän kohdalla,  Tapionkylässä joki on auki. Kylymää pukkaa joelta mutta kyllähän tuolla +17C kelissä on ihan mukava ajella.

----------


## Hösö

uih, meikä sai kommuutterin takasin  :Leveä hymy:  mekasiistiä, taas voi viettää elämää!

----------


## marco1

> uih, meikä sai kommuutterin takasin  mekasiistiä, taas voi viettää elämää!



Äijä onkin ahkerasti vieraillut kaffipaikoilla, pomppaa esiin kun selailee fillariaiheisia kuvagallerioita, väheneekö vai lisääntyykö tuo ny sitten.

Kauhea pulma että ostaako jonkun ankean hybridin lastenistuimen kuljettimeksi vai virittelisikö Crescentiä siihen suuntaan (vanhat 4-kantti XT-kammet, maantiepyörästä jarrut jne.) ja päivittäisi ennemmin harrastuspyöriä.

----------


## Sami W

Mites olis kärry?

----------


## marco1

> Mites olis kärry?



No mikäs siinä muuten mutta uusi kärry maksaa hyrbiidin verran ja ei ole tiedossa vähän käytettyjä.

----------


## HemmoP

met tehtiin pentuina maitokärryistä peräkärry fillariin! Siihen mahtu keviästi kyytiin kaks tyyppiä ja läjä romua. Veturina toimi ite tehty kolmirenkainen nivelöity tandemi! Voe *****, olihan se siisti laite! Kierrettiin sillä ympäri Sodankylää aamusta iltaan ja kerättiin pulloja. Suosittelen Marco testaan, terapeuttista puuhaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Eikä maksa paljoa ja koko perhe mahtuu kyytiin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hei jätkät!

Pitäis saaha Lapin Kansan pipo, mielellään oikein vanaha. Löytyskö keltään? Se ois ehoton kampe tuolla Paulatukissa. Tällään sen aina inuiteille päähän, ku otan niistä kuvia Mondoon, tai Lapin Kansaan.  :Hymy:  Muuten piän tietenki ite.

Myisköhän ne niitä Lapin Kansan toimituksesta?

----------


## marco1

> Hei jätkät!
> 
> Pitäis saaha Lapin Kansan pipo, mielellään oikein vanaha. Löytyskö keltään? Se ois ehoton kampe tuolla Paulatukissa. Tällään sen aina inuiteille päähän, ku otan niistä kuvia Mondoon, tai Lapin Kansaan.  Muuten piän tietenki ite.
> 
> Myisköhän ne niitä Lapin Kansan toimituksesta?



Jos ei ole tulenpalava kiire niin mie voin kysellä ensi viikolla, mainospuoli varmaan auttaa tässäkin hädässä.  :Vink: 

Lämmin täällä Soboksessa..

----------


## Hösö

> Lämmin täällä Soboksessa..




vitun kuuma täällä on!

----------


## HemmoP

no sitte on tääläki

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Täälläpä paistaaki aurinko!

Nyt on yhteistyökuviot virallisesti lukkoon lyötyjä. Kynäilen sillon tällön jotaki, 100 vuoden ajan, ja vastapuoli paiskaa mulle palkkioks pari Lapin Kansa -pipoa. Tuntuu ku ois ryöstäny lapselta karkin, niin helppoa oli! xD

Marco, voit silti vielä pitää öökat auki, jos hipo-pipo sattuu kohalle. Parempi niitä on olla kolme. Kiitos!  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olen niin koukussa! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Miksei täältä Soboksesta ole kerätty katupölyjä poies, menee keuhkot mustiksi kun dallailee pitkin katuja ja kaikista pahinta on se että tulee hapenpuutteessa tehtyä harkitsemattomia ostoksia. Mitä mie teen jängällä tämmöisellä just ostetulla italiaanojen asustuksella, kengätkin sopii vain 'hovin parketilla pyörähtelemiseen.  :Nolous:  

Iiro soitteli lenkille vaan kun ollaan ihan väärässä päässä maata.

----------


## marco1

Kas, Hösmä ryhtynyt henkailemaan undergroundin kanssa... DNQ, DNF, DFL, WTF.

Kuuma täällä on vieläkin, mitähän sitä huomiselle keksisi...

----------


## Sami W

Tässäpä olis sitten mallinnus valmiina.

----------


## tv.



----------


## HemmoP

saatana ku tää Oulu on hieno paikka! Eilen kävimmä tutustumaan mm spurgujen elämään Tuirassa, huumehamppeihin torinrannassa, PATIO-elämään aitoilla, Graalin kusilaariin jossa pyöri varmaan 5000 kärppäfania, romanttiseen auringonlaskuun ja johonkin Timon kaveriin jonka ainoa uutinen oli kysymykseen "jaa, mitä jäbä on hommaillu ja miten menee?" - "eipä tässä, partaa kasvattelen". Onneksi oli hyvää seuraa, muuten oisin varmaan hukuttanu itteni johonki Laanaojaan matojen sekaan.

***** tää on hieno maa!

Suunnittelin tossa jos porais Jääliin reiän silleen että siittä tulis tulivuori niin se laava varmaan pyhkis tän Oulun mereen?

onneksi pääsee perjantaina taas lappihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Valintoja, homie. Mitäs läksit?  :Vink:  T: Paraski puhuja

Absurdi huumori auttaa aina. Käy hakkeen Timolta pari Tilsaa lainax.  :Hymy: 

Mie lähen Nuuksioon. Onneks meillä on sentään morlokki refuge! Paitti että ne menee kaikki sinne viikonloppuisin. :F Eilenki oli bussi sen verran täynnä, että meitä ei ees otettu kyytiin.

----------


## HemmoP

vois olla hc, tai sitte jos hakis syanidia lainaan. On muuten veikeä tuo timpan opbziikkcca

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep.

illan loputtua oli ristiriitanen fiilis, kun olin lähössä toriranna parkkiapikalta autolla poies. Hyvä fiilis, kun oli pääsemässä poies torirannan/keskustan juntti meiningistä. mutta Vitutti, kun amikset ajo rinki autoillaan ja ei päässy peruuttamalla poies ruudusta, oottelin ainaki yhen piisin verran siinä pakkivalot päällä. säikähin jo, että joudun jäämään siihen koko yöksi, tai millon ne viiksimiehet lopettaakaan sen ajelun?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._65.01777N.jpg

hmm. hyvältä kimmo näyttää, pieniä maakappaleita on jo lähteny ajaelehtiin merelle päin. vois edistää oulun eroosiota ja nakerrella nallikarista illalla palasia mereen...

kuumaki täällä on. 

-Ttt

----------


## HemmoP

joo, kävin ostaan jo lapion..rupeen nakertaan tänäiltana

----------


## P-Joe

Siis tehän unohditte yhen tärkeän asian eli maankohoamisen.
Ne palaset ei ajelehdi pois, vaan uutta Oulua kohoaa koko ajan lisää merestä. Torinranta siis pitenee koko ajan, ja tulee enemmän tilaa rällätä niillä saksan tuontibemareilla. 

Minä en nyt ymmärrä mikä siinä Oulussa on vikana? Mukava kaupunki.

----------


## Jneed

Jätkätkö ne oli huuellu emännälle torilla ku se oli konalla päästelly kotia kohti?
Sano vaan että joku apinalauma siellä örvelsi menemään.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jätkät saa joku päivä vielä dunkkuun, jos jatkatte tuota Oulun julkisdissaamista.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Niinpä, tuommoista se on kun asetetaan oma ura muiden elämänarvojen edelle. 
 :Kieli pitkällä:  
Nyt kun olin Hkissä pidemmän tovin niin mietin että pitäiskö soittaa Hösölle mutta sitä näkee nykyisin niin paljon fillariaiheisissa gallerioissa etten soittanukaan. Ei se kuiteskaan osaisi vaihtaa Pampersseja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tehkää niinku tamperelaiset opiskelijat Turulle: lyötte ison kiilan maahan, ja käytte joka vuosi naputtamassa sitä syvemmälle, ja syvemmälle...

----------


## The Golden boy

Pitäisköhän laittaa Tampereen pojille avustuskampanjan pystyyn?
Kiilakone tvs. käyttöön vuodeksi?  :Hymy: 

Meka --> mulla on jarrupalat ja adapteri sittenkin. Ilimaus vain puuttuupi.
p.s. kiva syyä ulukona ko on lämmin...

-J-

----------


## HemmoP

Petteri, vittuile vaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Enää ois muutama päivä ja rollo oottelee. Toivottavasti tää oulu räjähtää sillä välin.

Eilen nähtiin kyllä taas yhtä sun toista. Tutustuttiin Tuiran yöelämään pyörälenkillä, huhhuh.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mahtavaa että jätkät on alkanu tekeen tollasta gonzo-journalismia! Teillä on pureva yhteiskuntakriittinen ote, ja olette hämmästyttäneet kaikki omaksumalla itse rooliin, jota kritisoitte. Tajutonta!  :Leveä hymy: 

We are not in Kansas anymore!

----------


## HemmoP

"jos oot oulussa, pystyt mihin vaan"

voi vaan olla että jumii siihen vaiheeseen, jos tänne jää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

tekasin tonne kelekkalehteen kuvareportaasin kauesta, käykää tsekkaileen.

http://kelkkalehti.com/keskustelu/in...?topic=279.630

ei ihme, ettei täälä oulusa viittis vappaita tuhulata  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no eipä natsaa kaikki kuvat...menee selain juntturaan tms... :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

natsaa ne, ootte vaan niin nörttejä että pitää jollain irkillä selata intter nettiäki  :Leveä hymy: 

ainaki tää wintoussin intternetti näyttää kaiken.

----------


## PeeTee

Hyvinhän nuot näkyivät... Oli kyllä aikamoinen kuvapläjäys =D

----------


## marco1

Hyvejä kuveja sumuisten vuorten gorilloilta! [IMG]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/IMG]

(FF ei näytä kaikkia, IE toimii, jopa 7pb2)

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Loistoreportaashi! Siitä on hyvä loikata kesään.  :Hymy: 

Eilen käytiin ajamassa terävä maastolenkki viiteen pekkaan. Mukana oli myös eräs urheilija maailman huipulta; jäbän pohkeet olivat kuin ylikokoiset melonit, ja koko olemusta leimasivat pelottavat tappajareidet. Meikäläinen siima laitettiin letkan nokalle syötiksi. Temmottiin aika lepposaa menemään, ja äijät tuli ihan beesissä kevyesti kuin kauriit. Sitten kun päästiin teknisemmille pätkille, niin pääsin kevyellä työstöllä suht helposti kaikista karkuun, aika ajoin.

Kyllä on niin hienoa ajella polkuja kevyellä pyörällä taas! Se on niin kuin alamäkiajoa tasasella.  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

> ....alamäkiajoa tasasella.



Kävin äsken kokeilemassa tuota. Rankkaa hommaa.

Saa nähä joko tässä kuussa aukeaa Oukun kesäkelekkahissi...

edit

"Kesäkelkkarata avataan 17.6. -06 , Tervetuloa !"

voi perse!

----------


## HemmoP

no aivan. 2 päivää tullu sotkettua Konalla ympäriinsä. Onhan tuo tasamaanxc vitun kuivaa puuhaa,mut jotenki kuite siistiä. Huomenna taas polkuja KAAHAAMAAN  :Leveä hymy:  Perjantaina make oldskool xc rovaniemel, trailit oottaa! Meitsi reenaa jo,että jaksaa kaikki net suot yli  :Leveä hymy:  Mahtaa olla joku 6-7 vuotta edellisestä reissusta  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Alaspäinpyöräily on joskus tylsää, kun aina tahkotaan samoja paikkoja...

Perjantaina otetaan old-skool xc-revanssi, totta tosiaan! Mennään siihen samaan vanhaan suohon.  :Leveä hymy: 

Viimeksi kun oltiin yhdessä lenkillä, niin Hemmo oli rautaisessa kunnossa. Sillon meikä sippas sillä 40 km lenkillä ennen sua! Kait siitä on aikaaki.

----------


## HemmoP

oi niitä aikoja ko meikä oli urheilija  :Leveä hymy: 

enkä kyllä sippaa nyttenkään, perkele. Revin itteeni liikkeelle vaikka pelekillä etuhampailla!

----------


## marco1

Millonkas olette menossa? 
F1:sten maailmanmestarimerkki saadaan toivottavasti korjaamolta huomenna iltapäivällä mutta muuten perjantaille on odotettavissa ajoittaisia kuuromaisia ajomahdollisuuksia luoteesta.

----------


## HemmoP

mennään semmosta suoreittiä, ettei sua varmaan pahemmin inspaa lähteä mukaan  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  

Lentokentän takaata Rautavaara-Santavaara jne.. oli alustava suunnitelma, tiä sitte mihin sitä joutuu.. mutta kuitenki mahollisimman vittumaista ja rasittavaa xc:tä ois tarkotus ajella.

----------


## marco1

No on kyllä privaattibileet kun kysymykseen "milloin" tulee vastaukseksi "minne".  :Leveä hymy:   Vaikka mulla on nyt HotS:t alla?
anivei, jos sukat on vaarassa kastua  niin sitten ei pysty kyllä ajattelemaankaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

no helevetti, ei se meilä oulusa oo niin sanapäälle  :Leveä hymy: 

Perjantai-illasta oli lähöt.. sumplima niin että oltas takas kämpillä ehkä jo puoliltaöin..kattoa ny.

Rata näytti tältä joskus 5 vuotta sitten  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

_"Rovaniemestä tulisi hyvä Euroopan kulttuuripääkaupunki vuonna 2011, arvioi Ylen Kulttuurikulman koolle kutsuma varjoraati. Sen mukaan Rovaniemi peittoaa kuusi muuta hakijaa etenkin omaleimaisuutensa vuoksi."_

http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/vasen/id34075.html

----------


## HemmoP

Oululle toi kulttuuripääkaupungin titteli joutaa. Tää graffa kertoo ihan täydellisesti kaikesta muusta nautinnosta (kulttuuri poislukien), mitä tää paikka tarjoaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hempulin xc-kelit on nyt viimeistelyssä eli sataa vettä aivan perkeleesti.  :Hymy:  
Kippis Esterille!

----------


## Hösö

oltii muute eukon kans lapissa päästäisenä!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö ei helevetti, lapset lukee tätä!

 :Leveä hymy: 

Kohtapuoleen rolloon, toivottavasti sataa vettä niin vitusti. Tulis oikeesti kunnon xc:tä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Kohtapuoleen rolloon, toivottavasti sataa vettä niin vitusti. Tulis oikeesti kunnon xc:tä



Vesisateessa meillä on pieniä toimitusvaikeuksia mutta muuten olemme tehneet parhaamme olosuhteiden pilaamiseksi:
_Tuorein havainto: 12.05.2006 11:00
lämpötila 4,2 °C paine 1011,9 hPa kosteus 92 % koillistuulta 6,0 m/s pilvisyys 8/8_

----------


## HemmoP

aivan loistavaa  :Leveä hymy:  Lähtispä kohti pohjoosta, moro

----------


## HemmoP

noni, vihdoinki kämpillä.. Oli se VÄHINTÄÄNKIN yhtä kurjaa, kuvareportaasi ilmestyy kohan täsä tullee joskus tolokkuihinsa. Rupes onneksi puolessa matkassa tuleen vettä niin vitusti, ettei vahingossakaan säilyny ykskään paikka kuivana  :Leveä hymy: 

niin, makehan oli tyylilleen uskollisena ainoastaan pitkällä teepaijalla menossa mukana  :Leveä hymy: 

Otamma 7 vuojen päästä taas uusiksi!

----------


## Hösö

viisituhattajayksipostaus!!1  :Leveä hymy: 


kuvia saatana heti...

----------


## HemmoP

ee jaksa..

tänään vedettiin 7h enskasafari mopoilla.. meinais vähän puhalluttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

Noni, lähti Känöndeilkin maailmalle, Rautehepoa kuumottelee laittaa tilalle.

----------


## Mechz

hyähyähyähyä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jee jee!

kävimmä vuokatissa.
mika lähti ajaan lenkkiä 12kilon traili pyörällä.
mie, jani ja petteri ajeltiin alamäkeen. oli mukavaa!

pari kuvaa:






uuestaan pian ku vaan on mahollista.

-Tttttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii, ja kimmo!

tässä ois vielä se kohuttu päällään seisova pultsari:





huh huh.

-T

----------


## HemmoP

eksää timo tunnista! Toi on meitsi! 

Vuokatti näyttää kauniilta, kohta ollaan taas sielä =)



Mekki tehtiin kaikkea kivaa.. ajeltiin Villen kans motorossia ja nautittiin kesästä.. Tosa leffa!

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/78964-...appaa_0001.wmv

ja pari kuvaa

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

***** et lappi o lepposa!

kommeita kuvia ja vitu hieno leffa  :Kieli pitkällä: eukku:


hemno, otappa huomenna vapaata töistä sillee et tuut mejän kanssa pisnis lounaalle jonnei päi oulua! soitellaa vaikka aamuyöstä tarkemmi sit?


:loledit:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...Sanoo.mp3.html

pennulta löyty helmi piisi!  :Leveä hymy: 

daunloudakkaappa!

:/editlol:

----------


## marco1

Mauri "moog" Konttisen & Kontran tuotantoa , legendaarista tuotantoa löytyy muutakin Jerry Cotton ja Korkkareidn suomennoksi. Em. biisin sanat piti kyllä googlettaa:
http://ls.purkki.org/jokes/kontra-on...oholiliike.txt
Selittääkö kaiken se että Mauri on DI?

----------


## marco1

Ai niin, maastossa käytiin lauantaina, mukavasti on jo kuivanneita polkuja. Metsässä vastaan tuli moottorsahmies ja joitain treeraidereita, jännää.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

EI ***** mitä paskaa tuo "musiikki"  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Ei saatana tommosta kuuntele ko alkoholisoituneet sohvaperunaoululaiset ja jokku näivettyneet helsingin spedet  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei muuta, on taas ihana olla tääl aurinkoisessa etelässä. Vois ens viikonloppuna lähteä vaikka Berlevågiin kalastaan turskaa ja lokkeja.

Aini, käytiin lauantaina tosiaan 7h enskasafari.. just ja just noissa maisemissa viihty.

----------


## HemmoP

NIIIIN joo, ja sit perjantain xc lenkiltä kuvatus..



Hullun siistiä seki!

----------


## The Golden boy

Koitahan HemPpa muistella misä se iso injektioruisku on. Sillä ilimattiin Cuten keula sillo joskus. Ja vielä teijän tallisa. Laitoimma kirkkaan letkun injektion päähän ja pukattiin mällit sisäle.

----------


## marco1

Lähtiskö kaappilukija Teemu N tällä viikolla spinninkiin jos ei ehdi/huvita lähteä räntä-xc-lenkille? 
http://www.kuntokaruselli.com/pyorailykalenteri.htm
Golden moose is on the loose and never out season vois myös tulla jos huvittaa.  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

hianoa kultapoitsu, et oo ku vissiin 2 vuotta jälessä tosta ilmauskuviosta =D Net ruiskut on jo hukattu johonki tai jottain.. käy ostaa apteekista semmone ni voin laittaa sulle jarrut kondikseen vaikka ehkä viikonloppuna kait.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Autontunnistuskisa (mikä auto esiintyy molemmissa kuvissa?): 





Jea, huomenna pääsee taas takas Espooceen!1 :F Sitten lisäraporttia ja autontunnistuskilpailun voittajien julkaisu.

----------


## Hösö

volovoo!!!1 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Niila/Ty%F6p%F6yt%E4/Py%F6r%E4ilykuvat/P1010133.JPG[/IMG]Kaverilla hajos vähä housut Oukun lenkillä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Ei taaskaan onnistunu kuvan linkitys....Perkel...... :Vihainen:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> 



Näyttää vähän siltä, että myöhästyit housujen laskemisessa. :Leveä hymy:  Mahatautiko vai jännä?

----------


## Teemu N

Eli spinniki ei käy oon kursseilla tän viikon Helsingissä. 
Pe takas R:ään. Vein Phaonin huoltoon, mutta jos laitta psylon kiinni viikonloppuna ku ei phaoni kerkee kuiteskaa to valmiiksi...

AIX rules!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

meitsi on yks vitun harliini  :Leveä hymy:  Tsekatkaa ko on kiva "mönkijä"

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/79003-...onkki_0002.wmv


Ei muutakiitos ku että kesä on selevästi tulossa. Eilen ei satanu enää niin paljoa lunta ku toissapäivänä.

----------


## marco1

> Ei muutakiitos ku että kesä on selevästi tulossa. Eilen ei satanu enää niin paljoa lunta ku toissapäivänä.



Kesä onkin kohta ovella, eilen aamulla tuntui jo että olis ollut pikkuisen liikaa vaatetta +1C keliin...
Verta pakkiin ja pullakaffit päälle, kiitos. Pikkuisen hemohessiä oli lirahtanut liikaa..

->Teenu
La/Su -aamupäivä ollaan Uulussa, tuolla maaliman matalimmassa kaupungissa. Suomen Alankomaat?
Eli aikaisintaa Su-ip lenkille tai ehkä perjantainakin saattaisi ehtiä. Moottori -au oli kyllä tulossa lomille viikonloppu joten ulkoiluta sitä?

----------


## V

Mieki voisin joskus lähteä taas Teemun ulkoilutettavaksi. Jos kevyempää lenkkiä kaipaat niin vihjase. Niin ja Antti uus kona mies kans matkaan.. 

ei vaan meinaa pysyä eturengas paikoillaan, jarrutuksessa menee kieroon.. kuinka tiukkaan se pikalinkku pitää vääntää?? vai mikähä siinä on..

----------


## marco1

> ei vaan meinaa pysyä eturengas paikoillaan, jarrutuksessa menee kieroon.. kuinka tiukkaan se pikalinkku pitää vääntää?? vai mikähä siinä on..



Aika tiukkaan pitää vääntää, yleensä silleen että silloin kun se on akselin suuntaisesti pitää alkaa jo vähän vastustamaan, sitten lopussa tarpeeksi voimaa. Vinkkivitosena maalinjämien putsaaminen keulan korvakkeista ja pikalinkun päistä, kunnon pikalinkut (Shimano Deore on jo hyvä) ja riittävästi voimaa kiinnitykseen. Mulla on semmoiset 5mm kuusiolla kiristettävät ei-pikalinkut vaan en ole vielä saanut asennettua paikalleen, Shimanot kun alkoivat pitämään paremmin kuin DT:t.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tsek dis: http://www.greetings.fi

Vaihtoehtoisia kortteja matkailijoille Suomen Helsingistä.

----------


## V

> Aika tiukkaan pitää vääntää, yleensä silleen että silloin kun se on akselin suuntaisesti pitää alkaa jo vähän vastustamaan, sitten lopussa tarpeeksi voimaa. Vinkkivitosena maalinjämien putsaaminen keulan korvakkeista ja pikalinkun päistä, kunnon pikalinkut (Shimano Deore on jo hyvä) ja riittävästi voimaa kiinnitykseen. Mulla on semmoiset 5mm kuusiolla kiristettävät ei-pikalinkut vaan en ole vielä saanut asennettua paikalleen, Shimanot kun alkoivat pitämään paremmin kuin DT:t.



Minun linkut taitaa olla ihan merkittömät. Ei autaku puhistella vääntää tosissaan kiinni.. eiköhän se ala pysymään.  tai sitte alkaa katteleen toista kiinnitys tapaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Es-poo, tuo roskantrin luvattu maa. Pillarilenkillä löytyi ameriikan polokuja, ihan kö ois ollu Kalivornijassa. Olin vaihtanu Exploon taakse 1.9-tuumaisen kumin, irstasta mutta nopivata. Molikka paistoi matalalta ja läks alemmas. Saavutimme reitin makeimman mäkipätkän, hiki juoksi selkäpiitä kuin mikki-hiiri. 1.9-tuumainen puhkesi. Juoksin kotia 3 km. Roskantri.

----------


## Teemu N

Taas kursseilla...
V olikin antin kanssa jo puhetta jos käytäs ulkoiluttaa konaa, mutta mun täytyy se psylo saaha kiinni steppariin ku Phaoni on siis huollossa. Eiköhän se sunnuntaiksi onnistu.... 
Soittelaan siitä tarkemmin. 
Su yhteis härpäkettä pystyyn...  :Hymy:

----------


## V

jep jep, ollaampa yhteyksissä.. on taas tuo kunto sitä luokkaa, että laita tarpeeksi vaatetta, ettei tuu kylmä ku oottelet..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

make, joko jänskättää muutto tuntemattomaan? Printtaa tää kuvatus viime joulusta sinne seinälle ja katto sitä ku iskee koti-ikävä. Muistat aina miltä se oikee koti näyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Nii joo, tonne vois lähtee vaikka elokuun eka viikonloppu.. Hösö messissä?

http://www.webcamsinnorway.com/webcams.php?viewcam=64

----------


## Hösö

no kuulkaas, emmi saa lomia sillon, mut mitä jos joskus puolestavälistä samaa kuuta? semisti pitkä viikendi? natsaus? :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

eemmätiä, katellaan.. periaatteesa ny natsais kaikki.

Mut elokuun 18-20 pitäs olla saariselälä mopolla, hösö läheppä ajaan huoltamoautoa sinne! Tarttis päästä takasinki sielt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> make, joko jänskättää muutto tuntemattomaan? Printtaa tää kuvatus viime joulusta sinne seinälle ja katto sitä ku iskee koti-ikävä. Muistat aina miltä se oikee koti näyttää



Jänskättää.  :Hymy: 

Ei ku mie rinttaan sen kuvan, missä sie makaat viime jouluna kalsarit suussa ja sinapit kainalossa iliman kuteita halkovajan katolla Käyräksellä! Siinä oli sitä oikiaa tematiikkaa.

----------


## marco1

> Ei ku mie rinttaan sen kuvan, missä sie makaat viime jouluna kalsarit suussa ja sinapit kainalossa iliman kuteita halkovajan katolla Käyräksellä! Siinä oli sitä oikiaa tematiikkaa.



Ehdotan että printtaat tuon kuvan Rasterbatorin kautta sen kokoisena että näkyy satelliitillakin.  :Vink: 

--
Muuten oli mukavaa metsuripyöräilyä eilen 'nasvaaralla, viime talven tykky on katkonut puita ihan tolkuttomasti ja jotkut kaatuneet puut on niin isoja että moottorsah olisi paikallaan. Käsisahallakin menee mutta siihen tarvitaan jo operaattorin apua.

----------


## HemmoP

> Jänskättää. 
> 
> Ei ku mie rinttaan sen kuvan, missä sie makaat viime jouluna kalsarit suussa ja sinapit kainalossa iliman kuteita halkovajan katolla Käyräksellä! Siinä oli sitä oikiaa tematiikkaa.




Elä kuite sitä, Delia pian villiintyy kö näkkee sen!

Se ois viikonloppu etessä, meleko kohtalaisen semimakia  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

niijoo, Juho on menossa kaivaan Oukulle uutta ny viikonloppuna. Sille SAA soitella JOS tekee mieli tehä ajopaikkoja sinnepäin.. 

Josta tuliki mieleen, että se entinen kumparerinnemikäliestreettinykyään on myllätty makiasti pehemiäksi.. Kävin autolla katteleen, ja siihen sais ihan vitun siistiä spooria ja vaikka ja mitä tehtyä, JOS joku jaksais kaivaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Siitä Multapaskasta oli hauska vetää pyörällä alas :Leveä hymy:  , rapa lentää ja silleen. Mä voisin tulla kaivamaan oukulle lauantaina jotain linkkoja..yms.

----------


## Hösö

ois lomaa tarjolla elokuulle? mite ois se narvik?

5.elokuuta häät @rollo, josta voisin jäähä lomille ja sit narvik?joku 10-13.8?tms?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juuei saakeli, miehän teetänki Hemmosta verhot! 

Puita tullee ikävä siellä kuussa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hösö,
vuokatin 3. häppeninki on tollon 11-13.8 viikonlopulla!?
mie mieluisasti lähtisin tuonne JA narviikkiin!

-Tt

----------


## Hösö

no tiän, mut valintojen mailma....  :Irvistys: 

ku emmie saa iha kaikkeen poistumisluppaa...ja rahhaakaan ei oo mielettömästi...

----------


## HemmoP

no jos sie hösö vaikka loukkaannut sielä vuokatissa, vaikka pinna menee poikki pyörästä? Kato sut pitää sit viedä paranemaan tosta tilanteesta Narvikiin, slikrokille purilaisia syömään! Kyllä Eve ymmärtää, normaalia!

Rahhaahan ei vuokattiin mee, asumma Jetassa? Mie nukun sielä sisällä ja sie ulukona!

Käväsimmä tosa kiertään Olkkajärven mopoilla äsken.. huomenna taas OULUUUUUNNN *****!

----------


## HemmoP

aini, meinasin tipahtaa perseelleen yks ilta ko oli melko makia auringonlasku.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

oli aika mielenkiintonen rokotiili päivä.

kaakkurin sittarin pihalla käveli pokkana pingviini, joka anto lapsille ensin jotain taikajäätelöä ja sen jälkeen se söin ne. aika julmaa.



tänään uuestaan.

-T

----------


## tv.

Voi helevetti!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lordi vei koko potin  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Ens vuonna euroviisut lappi areenalla??? :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu.

loodi voitti. 
tulihan niitä katottua weidin ja spongebobin kanssa:





kotimatkalla huomasin itsemurhan tehneen paperiroskiksen. varmaan saanu tarpeeksi oulusta.


nukkumaan->
-T

----------


## Mechz

huh huh.aikasen levotonta täytyy sanoa....

----------


## Fillarimies

Onkohan torilla porukkaa, kun Lordi sano: "torilla nähdään". Tarkoitti varmaan senaatintoria hesassa, pitäs lähteä kattomaan torille :Leveä hymy:  
Lordilla mahtaa olla keikkoja tulossa, millonhan se tulee Lappiareenalle, jono ois varmaan ski-hotellille saakka. :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

jaaha...

----------


## Fillarimies

Mistä noi kuvat on? Ei ihan heti satu mieleen... Kaupungista varmaan, mutta mistä sieltä? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

voin muuten sanoa, että OULU on vitun jees paikka! Eka 5km mopolla täälä ja ekat sakot  :Leveä hymy:  

ei muutakiitos, paitsi että toivottavasti voitin lotosta ja voin muuttaa takasi porojen luo lappihin.

Aini, mäkipyöräkausi lähestyy. Siistiä! Käykäähän lapsukaiset kaiveleen Oukulle kaikkea uutta ja lepposan siistiä ni on mukava tulla sit ajeleen täältä etelän metröpöliistä.

ens viikonloppuna Leville <3. Lähteekö tv messiin, tarttis kaveria kaivamaan.

----------


## tv.

> Käykäähän lapsukaiset kaiveleen Oukulle kaikkea uutta ja lepposan siistiä ni on mukava tulla sit ajeleen täältä etelän metröpöliistä.
> 
> ens viikonloppuna Leville <3. Lähteekö tv messiin, tarttis kaveria kaivamaan.



En pääse kaiveleen kun on serkuilla Tårniåssa valmistujaisjuhlia(tjsp.) joka viikonloppu. Ei kehtaa jäädä pois niistä. 3.-4.6. on pieni mahdollisuus lähteä kaiveleen Leville, asia selviää ens viikolla. 

Eilen olin Juhon kaverina Oukulla kaivamassa ihan levottoman kokosta hyppyriä siihen lumilautastreet-rinteeseen. Jos siihen ajaa täysillä niin lentää ainaki Kemijokeen asti.

----------


## Fillarimies

Ai olit kaivelemassa, en mä sua siellä nähny vaikka olin klo 18-21.15 välisenä aikana siellä. Olin helvetin siistiä tulla tottorakan rinnettä alas, sieltä oli sulanu lumet ja oli vähän märkää joten rapaa lens aivan *****sti. Se linkka on aivan jumalaton, mulla vaan arveluttaa se alastulo että onko se liian pehmeä.?.

----------


## Fillarimies

Eiku sori nyt erehdyin henkilöstä... :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Inhimillistä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

Vuocatti lähestyy.. Onko rollosta tulosa kettään, tiitsa ja riku ja ja ja?

----------


## Mechz

Tiitza on ainaskin tulossa,riqsta en tiiä vielä,pitää kysellä. 
tv,vuokattiin?

----------


## tv.

Vuokatti, täältä tullaan!!1!11



niin ja Ranualla pitäis käyä kattomassa jääkarhuja kesällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

olimme ellinepnaklla ejelemassa.
kimmo kuvaili:





mukavata oli!

-Ttttttttt

----------


## HemmoP

oli kyl jättekivaa, varsinki kö on tommoset hipokamerat ja apulaitesalamat ja kaikki. Meleko kivoja kuveja sai, vois otella joskus lisseempääki. Sitte kö timo oppii onehanderseläntaaksemuuvvzzit.

Eip kunmempia, paitti että Maken kans speksattiin DH-painotteine ajeluilta kesäkuun ekaan perjantai-iltaan. Saa lähtiä messiin, mennään muisteleen menneitä tutuille traileille <3 Sit se Lapin Ration manne kiini lähteeki sinne Siperiaan tai johonki.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

On kyllä niin hienoja kuvia, että vetää sanattomaksi! Perse pitkälä täälä kumarran Åulun suuntaan ja soitan torvella fanfaaria.

----------


## tv.

Nyt alkaa olemaan Lordikiintiö täynnä. 9 tuntia oon kuunnellu tänään töissä Lapin radiosta samoja Lordi-juttuja. Jos sama meno jatkuu huomenna niin voi %¤&!&/!!!

----------


## Fillarimies

Niinkö meinaat??? :Leveä hymy:   Onko muuten Levillä hyvä käydä huristelemassa, kun ois tarkoitus lähteä sinne tuossa joskus kesällä?

----------


## marco1

Hui, tuo Timon kuva on pelottavampi kuin Lordi ja Loiri yhteensä...  :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.tsaibma.com/suomi/video/kesalasku05.wmv

ja sukset lähtee lappiin mukaan viikonloppuna!

-Ttttt

----------


## tv.

> Onko muuten Levillä hyvä käydä huristelemassa, kun ois tarkoitus lähteä sinne tuossa joskus kesällä?



Levi on paras paikka pyöräillä. XC-pyörällä voi ajella joka suuntaan meneviä pururatoja ja polkuja pitkin. Välillä voi nostaa vähän sykettä ja polkea vaikka tietä pitkin Levin huipulle. Gondolihissi tuo lisäksi aivan uusia ulottuvuuksia pyöräilyyn...  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

KESÄKESÄKESÄKESÄ!!!!






meleko siistiä, enää pari päivää ja pääsee täältä perseestä tonne pohjolaan!

Asiasta tuliki mieleen. Että kesäkuun 2. pvää ois tarkotus lähtee rullaileen ja muisteleen menneitä. Make lähtee sit heti kohta Kanadaan ja on niinko vimoset hetket rullailla Suomen BC:ssä.

Saa lähtee mukaan.. Ajellaan suunnilleen abt kaikki alasmäkireitit lävitte mitä muistetaan.

----------


## HemmoP

Onko kukaan kysyny (yllättäen ei varmasti) että paljonko tänävuona maksaa tuo hissilippu!? Viimevuonna oli siis 7e päivä ja 50e kesä. Tingatkaahan sama hinta, kuka soittaa Holsterille?

----------


## marco1

Hrmpf, voisihan sitä tulla rullailemaan isojen poikien sekaan. Kuka tuo Kanada -maljan?

Toinen hrmpfff, loppuviikko lomaa...  :Leveä hymy:  

->Teemu
17.6. olisi tarkoitus ajella koko päivä syvän etelän vieraiden kanssa maastossa, sattuuko työvuorot kohdalle? 
Iiro kans mukaan, mars.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Onko kukaan kysyny (yllättäen ei varmasti) että paljonko tänävuona maksaa tuo hissilippu!? Viimevuonna oli siis 7e päivä ja 50e kesä. Tingatkaahan sama hinta, kuka soittaa Holsterille?



Koska ne hissit on muuten auki?? Ja mistä hemmetistä se lippu ostetaan, on tullu pyörittyä oukulla koko viime viikonloppu eikä mikään hissi ollu auki??? :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

http://www.ounasvaara.net

----------


## Fillarimies

:Vihainen:  Ei siellä puhuta mitään aukioloajoista kesäisin...

----------


## Sami W

Kesäkelkkarata avataan 17.6

----------


## HemmoP

ei helevetti  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

lolz, olipa taas 100juoppoakokkia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

goddäämn, joku paparaazzzi on saanut kuvattua videota meidän salareeneistä dirtillä: http://www.hedonistica.com/media.php...ycle-trick.wmv

----------


## Fillarimies

MITEN tuosta voi kaatua??? Hä? USkomatotonta...

----------


## HemmoP

moro,terveiset aurinkoiselta leviltä. Enäå ei vituta mikään :Leveä hymy:  
Lähtikö hösö lohjalle ajaan 24h? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Moro, terveiset aurinkoiselta Espoolta. Käytiin "Krimppi" Sysilahen ja Villen kanssa Taivaskalliolla kiipeilemässä klassikkoreittejä. Valaskala ei vielä taittunut. Sitten kävästiin paikkaamassa Villen Citikan kumi Haukilahen vesitornilla.

Nyt ei vituta yhtään!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

hei kuulostaa el2mältä! Met oomma porosa tääl pohjolan paratiisisa,huomena kaiketi lapioidaan,lol :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tavattasko torilla?

----------


## Fillarimies

Oliko vähän helsingin torilla porukkaa? Helvetti mikä SHOW !!!!
Mikä on paras biisi? Mie tykkäsin siitä pianobiisistä ei nyt muista nimeä. :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

ketä kiinostaa joku Loordi :Leveä hymy:  täyttä paskaa :Leveä hymy:  Levillä kaikki hyvin,huomenna taas raksataan,tulee iha jees metsää,pitäs riittää :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa setit mestoilla ns.

tomppa oli ihan liekeissä, niinku mieki tänään töissä...konkreettisesti  :Leveä hymy: 

meikä oli siinä about 15000 ihimisen kohalla....takana oli joku 60000-65000 ihimistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> kuka soittaa Holsterille?



Jos joku ei oo soittanu niin meikä voi vaikka rimpauttaa sille ens viikolla.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hullu-pårå ´zaza.

kimmon knassaollaan.
 huh

näppäiumistö ei skulaaoikein. taikaitehkä oluetllaon osuutta,

TEMPPURATA!
TEmppuRATA!
hoi hoi.


LISÄÄÄ!!!!"! kohta alkaa#2teppurata2kkonen, hip hei. oulutta ja JAMESON tulee kylään! hguh uhhekdpoekc.

alkuviikkoon!

LAPPI = ELÄMÄ!


-Teknotromi-timo ja kelkka-kimmo

----------


## tv.

Seuraavaksi vaihtuu kammet+keskiö, lisäksi ohjurin vois hommata ja turvallisemmat polkimet. Vielä tuolla ei uskalla yhtään hyppiä kun en oikeen luota nuihin väliaikasiin 4 euron kampiin  :Leveä hymy: 

Niin ja renkaiksi jotku sileät dirtsarenkaat

----------


## Fillarimies

Mistä tuon keulan hommasit tohon? Paljo makso?

----------


## tv.

2004 kesällä ostin käyttämättömänä yheltä tyypiltä, makso 400e. Käytettynä nuita saa varmaan jollaki 230-250e:lla.

----------


## HemmoP

ooma kai kittiläzä ja jojataki.on phha0jees. Dh radal riittåä muute kiv4ä,***** :Leveä hymy:  
ei muuta kiitos,pitäkäå ikävää siel. Ethbeläs2å!

----------


## Fillarimies

Tiiäkkö mistä nuita vois saaha käytettyinä muualtakuin ridefreen torilta?

----------


## Hösö

fillarilehen tori?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

moi kaikille! vielä ollaan lapissa, kohta lähTÄÄN etelää kohen.. Ajellaan varmaan ykkösvaihteela pintakaasulla että kestäs mahollisimman kauan päästä sinne perseeseen.

onnexi kohta on ens viikonloppu ja LAPPI!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hip hei!

levillä oli parhautta. levillä oli kaikkia mahollista. levillä oli kivvaa. levillä tajus viimestään missä sitä ei halua asua. levillä meni viskipullo. leviltä jokunen kuva:


ilta-aktiviteetteja tuli harrastettua kolmena iltana.


ilta-aktiviteetteihin kuului alkuillasta temppuradan teko ja loppu illasta sen suorittaminen. kuvassa voimien keruu rasti seuraavaa tölkkiä varten.


mönkiää, lapiolla urheilua, bmx:ää, tsillailua, jne.


sain vinnarilta ja jarnoantilta pyssyn ja käsiraudat synttärilahjaksi.

jatkuu...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

...jatkuu


paluumatka ouluun kesti leviltä 8 tuntia. rovaniemessä käytettiin pari niistä. mie rullailin hieman kostiaa poolia.


kimmo osti vähänsyödyn munkin ½ hintaan.


ouluun oli oikein mukava saapua kaiken mahtavan ja täysillä elämisen jälkeen.
tehtiin/otettiin tuommonen kuva, joka kuvastaa miun ja kimmon fiiliksiä oulussa asumisesta! "mää lähen patiolle, tuukko nää mukkaan?"


kuvia tullee lissää unien jäläkeen!  tossa tommonen treileri paikasta ja meiningistä, missä asiat on vähän paremmin mitä soitten ympäröimässä åulussa.

-Tttttttttttttttimo

----------


## HemmoP

heräsin tänäaamuna jostain epätodellisesta.

sitten hokasin olevani Oulussa, "land of no opportunities"

Onneksi on kohta perjantai. Mitään muuta hyvää en nyt keksikkään.

"lähTTÄÄN vaan paTiolle, otettaan pari kaliat!"

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...avId=x54850047

lisää kuvia.

----------


## HemmoP

Tommosta kaivettiin ko ei ollu muuta tekemistä.. Kesäkauden avajaiset on Levillä 17-18.6. Tervetuloa testaan mäkipyörää!


Muuten ohjelma ny oli karu ja vapaa.

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

Kotimatkalla läiskin muutamia fotoja maisemista..oli melko upea ilta!Levi-Oulu väli, 8tuntia..ei ollu hirvee kiire takas =D.

----------


## tv.

> Kesäkauden avajaiset on Levillä 17-18.6. Tervetuloa testaan mäkipyörää!



Oujjeah!

----------


## marco1

mycket xc-lenkki sunnuntaina, täytyy sanoa masaa mukaillen että "siinä suon nokalla tulee aina semmoinen bon voyage fiilis, sä oot siellä ylhäällä ihan niinkun up yours".  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

päivä 2.

Vähän helpommalta tuntuu, kun tietää että yks päivä oulua on jo takana. Enää tää ja pari muuta ja on jo perjantai. Vielä ei oikein kestä riemuita.

ei kovin vitusti vaan helepota kattella kuvia pohjoisesta..oikeestaan oli virhe katella niitä. Masennus iskee taas. :S



Jos reality Oulu kumoaisi kuitenkin kaiken, toivotaan.

----------


## HemmoP

Hösö hoi, Jneeeeeeeed kauppaa sulle tota Chutea! Nyt haalimaan monsterit ja 24" takakiekot  :Vink: 

/forum/showthread.php?t=15429&page=134

----------


## Hösö

jeesjees...


vois jo pikkuhiljaa päästä leville!!!!!!

----------


## The Golden boy

Savottakahvila Möhkön Manta

Tuija Lauronen
Möhköntie 210, 82980 Möhkö
040-861 6373
MohkonManta@luukku.com

Kahvilapalvelut Möhkön ruukilla, tilausruokailut,
Tilavuokrausta yksityistilaisuuksiin, tilaussauna

Avoinna 1.5.-30.6. ja 1.-31.8. päivittäin klo 10-18,
1.-31.7. päivittäin klo 10-20

----------


## HemmoP

Möhkkeetä, missä on Möhkö  :Leveä hymy:  Vois joskus käyä tuola  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Son jossain Karjalassa. Ei löydy omia sivuja  :Hymy: 

-kultsipoj-

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Anteeksi huuteleminen vieraisiin topicceihin, mutta Möhkö taitaa olla Ilomantsissa...

----------


## marco1

http://www.joensuu.fi/mekri/sotahist...istomerkit.htm ja sitten
http://www.joensuu.fi/mekri/sotahistoria/mmohkos.htm

Ei Hemppa oo koskaan käynyt noin etelässä...

----------


## marco1

Ok elikkä näin:
Lähtö stadionilta huoltotietä hyppyrimäelle josta vielä ylös maston tielle ja kallioita pitkin hotellille ja alas sitten pulkkamäen pohjaa stadionille. 
Jatkuu xc-kisareitin pohjaa ylös Totolle, polkua hotellille, hotellilta ylen talon läheltä lähteville pitkospuille, kivistä tienpohjaa länsilaidalle latupohjille ja sieltä radanvieruspolkua sillan viereen, polkuja pitkin U-opistolle ja sitten polkuja/latupohjia kiviselle enskareitille joka kulkee latujen pohjois/alapuolella ja sieltä sitten Toramolle.

Siellä kiepautus Toramon mäen poluilla (mahdollisesti vielä latupohjalenkki Pöyliövaarassa, siellä poluilla ja Pöyliöjärven kallioiden polulla, takaisin Toramolle) ja sitten tiepohjaa Sierijärvelle, tiepätkä ja sitten latupohjaa pitkin Isorakan päälle. Sitten joko Koskenkylän latu/pitkospuuhässäkkää alas ja tietä pitkin stadionille tai sitten polkua ja vanhoja dh-reitin jämiä alas.
Sitten Saarenkylän radanvarsi, Nivavaaran dirtti, pieni polku dirtin vierestä ylös  - Pikkuolkka - Iso-olkka ja takaisin, latuja ja polkuja Napsulle ja sitten lentokentän kankaalle ja ylös ylös kentälle saakka polkuja/kelkkauraa, jossain vaiheessa alas polkuja ja Syväseen kallioille hölmöilemään ja lopulta alas ja Cittarille.

Siitä sitten pyörätiesähellystä Rokelle, Lapinrinteen latupohjien kiepaus ja sitten Mäntyvaaraan ja hiekkakuopan reunaa kohti Länsikangasta, vesitornin juurelle ja polkua pitkin sähkölinjalle ja Mäntyvaarantielle. Leppoisaa pyörittelyä pitkin pyöräteitä keskustaan skebabille/känkylle?

Mitä hyviä paikkoja jäi puuttumaan, tuliko liikaa asfalttisiirtymiä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HemmoP

ei kait tohon mitään lisättävvää ole, ihan jees reissu varmaangi  :Leveä hymy:  Meitsi sippais 100-0 siihen ekaan nousuun mäkihyppärille  :Leveä hymy: 

Tiukkaa spekulointia, http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/870556/  :Leveä hymy: 

Päivä 3. Ny menee jo paljon paremmin. Motovanteetki on jo myyty ja sakkojen keräys vähentyny huomattavasti. Enää pari päivää ja ois lapissa..

----------


## HemmoP

PERJANTAI!!!! Parasta!


Vois lähtee pohjosseen tekeen jotain siistiä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hu.

olinmpa siellä käymässä taas.
voisin tulla ja maalata sprayllä johonki seinään "paras kaupunni"...
fotoja:

koko kööri

 
kuvaaja papat


juho oli teheny siistin linkan


pussi kalja

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...rovaniemi+2_6/
loput fotot

nyt unta. oulussa. vesisateessa.

-TttTtTtttTttTtttttttTTTttTttTTttimå

----------


## HemmoP

oli kyl täydellistä. Jännitti hieman koskia koko mäkipyörään, mutta sai sen lopulta polkemalla liikkeelle :O Oukun rataki meni ihan hullusa lukkojarrussa alas.

Hösöä tietty muisteltiin joka käänteessä.. viimeisin kaarre oli Torikeitaan kepabbihässäkkä :P Oisippa ollu mukana!

----------


## Hösö

olen teille niin kade tällähetkellä...


vettäsataajatöihinpitäispolokea :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimies

Hyrjaa menoa oli!!! Voitko laittaa juho kuvan siitä vanteesta? :Hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Aika siistin näköstä menoa!!! Mie täällä vaan töissä painan...
Piettäkäähän hauskaa papat.

edit. HemmoP nykyään aina jossain kuvassa olunen kätösessä =D

----------


## marco1

kattos pakanaa, ei muistunut mieleen noi aatoksen cruiset vaikka ajamassa oltiinkiin...
pai pai Make...

----------


## HemmoP

kadonneet kuvat eräästä illasta, kun Maken kans lähdettiin rinta rottingillä xc lenkille.. niinkuin ennenvanhaan..

Ilmeistä voi todeta kuinka vähästä ihminen on onnellinen täällä pohjoisen paratiisissa!







*huom* Maken kiipeilytelineessä oleva teksti.. Tää on niin täydellinen paikka Suomessa, ettei kukaan kiinnitä edes julkisivuissa oleviin teksteihin huomiota.

----------


## HemmoP

*jatkuu*

----------


## HemmoP

*jatkuu*

muisteltiin raunioilla, kuinka ennen oli kaikki paremmin




vettäkin voi juoda mistä vaan


ja polut vaan paranee

----------


## HemmoP

*jatkuu*

täydellistä polkua jatkui kilometritolkulla!!




rupes lähenteleen jo taivasta!!


ja polut vaan paranee

----------


## HemmoP

*jatkuu*

Savustettuja simpukoita, mmm-m


onneksi tikut kastuivat kaatosateessa, niin saatiin maksimaalinen nautinto reissusta!


kovasti ajattelemalla, toivomalla ja mielikuvaharjoituksilla paistettiin kuitenkin makkaraa.


ja ZÄP, kohtahan meillä olikin 6 ruokalajin grilliherkku. Makkaranpaloja ja perunoita!

----------


## HemmoP

*jatkuu*

sit olikin aika sykkiä kotio.. Vesisateessa, valostuvassa toukokuisessa aamuyössä. Täydellistä!





Timo, kerro miten ilta oulussa meni. Siel oli kuulemma tosi siistiä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

siis HUH HUH.

onhan perseestä olla täällä oulussa.
täyttä tuskaa, ei niinku mitään mielenkiintoa.

6päkki ensin pussi olutta ja sen jälkeen oulun yöelämään.
saldona:
-5 rikkoutunutta tuoppia tanssilavalle
-uskomattomia tanssi moovseja
-joku tsiksi sano mulle pokalla tanssilattialla: "nää oot hullu!"
-saatii lukemattomia outoja katseit
-mie raivasin/pittiin hallussa 2m*2m tanssi tilaa, aivan täyestä yökerhon 8m*9m tanssitilasta
-tein varmaan tvistauksen maailman mestaruuen hiphopeuropopin tahtiin

2 aikoihin, kun rutiini loppu ihan täysin, lähtiin menemään. ulkopuolella tapasin 2 kaveria, JONOTTAMASSA SISÄÄN samaiseen paikkaan. siis huh. nauroin niille  ja ososttiin sormella. (toinen kaveri oli se partaa kasvattava oululainen)

polkiin 7km kotia ja sitten tuli päivän koho kohta:
jääkaapista viiltelin 1,5 makkaraa slaisseiksi ja kävin grillillä käristään ne ruskeixi. sitten vähän senappia ja enemmä italian salaattia lautaselle ja NAM, täydellinen illanlopetus iltapala.

ja yöunien jälkeen autolla kohti VAASAA. pakko ajaa raahen kautta, että saa parhaat kebabit.

loppuviikosta rollon kautta vuokattiin, ei paha ollenkaan.

-TTttTTttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## tv.

Olipa hauska Levin reissu. Kovasti naulattiin, kannettiin kiviä, haravoitiin, ajettiin mönkiällä ja vejettiin keltapunasta nauhaa pitkin metsiä. Kaiken tämän kruunasi melkein jatkuva tihkusade. Olis voinu jäädä useammaksikki päiväksi.

Viikko sitte äijjät oli teheny tosi makean näköstä reittiä metsään, jyrkkää kivikkoa pikkudropeilla höystettynä  :Hymy:  Parin viikon päästä testaamaan pyörän kanssa.

----------


## dauppi

Hola.

Pitipä sitten taas tänneki tehä pitkästä aikaa tunnukset. Vanhat hukku joskus vuosia sitten.

Olisko joku lähössä huomenna ajelemaan? Ajateltiin että käytäs Oukulla joskus vähän lapioiden kanssa. Vois tehä vähän pienemmän treeninokan siihen Juhon tekemän viereen ja siihen boksin kylkeen haaveiltiin sellasta uraa, josta hypättäs sen kulman yli boksin alastuloon. Tarviisko siihen kysellä joltain lupaa vai onko se ihan ok? Jotain muutakin pientäkivaa vois rakennella.

Niin ostakaas joku multa tuo Sherman Slider pois. 6" tukevaa joustoa, kaks yläkruunua, med ja firm jouset, kaulaputkea paljon. Hintaa vaikka 250e. Muuten hyvä peli, mutta vähän överi tuohon mun runkoon.

----------


## HemmoP

mää lähden huomenna ajeleen, mutta kohti makiaa oulua.. pakkasin just laiffin kärryyn, kyllä kelepaa taas!

Onneksi viikon päästä ollaan Vuokatisa, Suomen Narvikissa! Taas jaksaa viikon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

veli ruottalaisilla näkkyys olevan meleko linjava kärry  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Olisko joku lähössä huomenna ajelemaan? Ajateltiin että käytäs Oukulla joskus vähän lapioiden kanssa.



Ajelemaan joskus iltamyöhällä mutta ross-kantria. 
Joku ilta pitäis käydä sahan ja lapion kanssa käydä polkuja pelastamassa...

----------


## Hösö

markus on sit turvallisesti saatettu matkalle kanadan siperiaan! saas nähä miten sen ukon käy sit siellä!  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Eikhän se pärjää, on se ollu pahemmassaki reissussa mukana  :Leveä hymy: 

Rutsissa on nyt sit "uus" keula..jos tuo ois vaimennuksiltaan vähän parempi ku loso vuotava Pokkseri..

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/879988/

----------


## Hösö

kommee on!  :Hymy:

----------


## Miqu

No kyllä, hieno on  :Hymy:  Shiveri kruunaa koko komeuden.

----------


## HemmoP

eikhän tolla taas pärjää muutaman kymmenen vuotta  :Leveä hymy: 

Lupaisi melko kivoja keleja viikonlopulle.. http://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/...&kunta=Kajaani Tosin, eihän vuokatissa oo ikinä ollutkaan paskat kelit  :Hymy: 

Ois jo PERJANTAI!!!

----------


## marco1

Rastasmestarikin alkanut tuunaamaan, kyllä nyt kelpaa tehdä reittiä.
Joko olisi niin kesä että viitsisi vaihtaa voimansiirron osat omat fillarista vai ajelisko vielä vanhoilla säästellen?

->Teemu
Loppuviikosta ja viikonloppuna ajamaan?

Marko

----------


## Fillarimestari

Terve tännekki pitkästä aikaa!

pari kuvaa oukulta

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/879/pbpic879564.jpg
http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/879/pbpic879563.jpg

Millon ne levin pm kisat onkaan?

----------


## HemmoP

20-22.7 viikonloppuna.

----------


## HemmoP

> noniin lapsukaiset. Oltiin muuten Vuokatissakin!
> 
> 
> perjantai alkoi hyvin, rillattiin ja oltiin inhimillisesti niinkuin kaikki sivistyneet. Mika tosin sammui sohvalle jo ennen kuin saatiin humalaa aikaiseksi. Saldona etelänpojille rikesakko määräysten vastaisella ajoneuvolla ajamisesta. Onneksi se poliisi joka sakkoa sääti, ei osannut lukea rekisterikilvistä että ne oli erit edessä ja takana. Pojilla oli vaihteeksi hyvä idis rapsutella etukilpeen erit kirjaimet ettei näy kamerassa  lauantai aamusta herättiin ja mentiin ajaan, siitä ei sen enempiä.
> 
> lauantai-iltana sitten otettiin pari olutta. Eka kekkastiin kaljanostoreissulla, että veetään baarissa pohjat. No sielähän istuttiin sitten paikallisen juopon kanssa ja tilattiin rinksulistalta erin makuisia mehuja. Juoppo-Topi viihdytti porukkaa yrittämällä iskee Jeppeä, ilmeisen naisellinen mies kaiketi  Ei oikeen onnistunu, ja lopulta koko konkkaronkka sai porttikiellon baariin ja Sotkamoon kun pikkuanssista ei uskonut että se on täysikäinen!!!!? Meitsi vielä yritti puhumalla selvittää tilannetta mutta ei se oikeen vissiin onnistunu. Sitten lennettiin Spacewagonilla takaisin, grillaamaan. Mukana oli yhä kaikki + ylimääräinen puutarhajakkara. 18 pulloa olutta kesti abt 2h. Siinä välissä Tuunaselta vuosi verta päästä ja käsistä ja kaikilla oli vissiin hauskaa. Itte en tiedä mitä tapahtui, joku vois referoida.
> 
> kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa lähdin paikalta pois. Jouduin taisteluun ojan ja pajupuskan kanssa, meni vissiin 20minsaa ennenkuin pääsin sieltä pois. Joku vittupää oli vissiin tarkoituksella kaivanu sen siihen keskelle polkua.
> 
> ...




tuli tossa mieleen, meinasko joku ottaa Vuokattiin ne fillaritki mukaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hahahaha!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

pojat toi laivalta töihin mulle 24xA olut+litukka viskiä, hyvä viikendi tulossa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HemmoP

PANOKSET KOVENEE!

http://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/...?kunta=Kajaani

Huomenna vuokattiin! Akulle eilen jo soittelinkin, pojat oli sielä kovasti lapiooneet.. saas nähhä mimmosta =)

Ei saa varmaan ens yönä enää unta! Täydellistä!

----------


## marco1

No niin, oon kattonut tuon Roamin jo neljä kertaa, täytyy pitää pientä taukoa ettei tarvi alkaa hommaamaan mitään riiraidivehjettä, ajotaitohan mulla olikin jo hankittuna, not.  :Nolous:  

Kylläpä Hemppa tykkää tosimustasta makkarasta, hui.

----------


## Hösö

mitä? ooksie ostanu roamin?  :Leveä hymy:  nyt vaa pistät sen repeatille pyöriin vaavin etteen ni saadaa rakennettua siitä kunnon riiraideri ennen 10v ikää!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jaha!!1 poikien kans viikonlopun viettoon!  :Leveä hymy:  pitäkää ikävää lolzz1!11 :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HemmoP

shaatana mikä eilinen.

aattelin lähtee ajaan enskaa, eka kertaa täälä. Tietty silleen hiekkateitä pikkurilli pystyssä..matkana oli Oulu-Jääli (matkaa kait joku 15km maantietä). Tietty ilman puhelinta, vettä, karttaa, ehjää polvea. Lopulta olin vitunmoisten soiden ylitysten sun muun seikkailun jälestä Jäälissä. Matkaa tuli 105km, josta maantietä ehkä 10  :Leveä hymy:  

Tänään Vuokattiin..saa nähhä meneekö kaljanotoksi tän polvenresun kanssa  :Irvistys: 

Onko hösö rapula?

----------


## tv.

JEAH! Viikonloppu alako  :Hymy: 

Taijjan mennä Al... siis Siwan kautta kotiin pakkaamaan laukkuja.

----------


## V

viikonloppu ja LOMA alkaa kohta!! jea!

----------


## HemmoP

Vuokatttiiiii, täältä tullaan!

----------


## marco1

uidun jädgäd oli kaivelleet hyppyreitä keskellä vanhoja polkuja... veret seisauttava pannutus suorin vartaloin...  :No huh!:  

Nyt sitten voisi alkaa kerätä porukkaa ensi lauantain (17.6.) pitkälle lenkille kun nuo terwakaupunnin porvarit tulee tänne ajamaan. Isoja kisoja ja pääsykokeita tarjottu esteeksi mutta seliseli...  :Kieli pitkällä:  
Ketä tulee?
Riku?
Tapio?
Puppe pohjoisen lomalla?
Mooseman?
tv, mechz?
V?
Jarski?
Sami?
Pönnmeister?
Dauppi?
asuuko täällä enää ketään? viimeinen sammuttaa valot...

----------


## Tomi L.

> tuli tossa mieleen, meinasko joku ottaa Vuokattiin ne fillaritki mukaan



E ***** tuota tarinaa  :Leveä hymy:  Meinasin kuolla nauruun  :Leveä hymy:  Jätkä oli unohtanu sieltä hiacen tapon sekä ylimääräsen ojan kaivamisen kyllä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dauppi

Missäs sä marco1 pannuttelit? Mä kävin vähän kaivelemassa siinä urheiluopiston puolella kun tullaan näköalatornilta alas. Mut ne mitä mä rakentelin oli kyllä olemassa jo aiemmin. 

Pitää katella tuota lauantaita. Töitähän on neljään ja pääsykokeet on tulossa tännekin suunnalle. Sunnuntai vois olla sopivampi päivä. Mulla on vielä pyörässä jyräkeula kiinni mutta kyllä silläkin äkseetä vääntää. Pike tulis heti jos rahaa, mutta järkevämpää olisi varmasti ajaa tuolla seitillä tämä kesä ja ostaa joko syksyllä/talvella/keväällä uus pyörä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä tulisin muuten mutta kun oon täällä perseessä... :Vihainen:  Pitää käydä kattoon niitä näköalatornin hökötyksiä tässä joskus...

----------


## marco1

> Missäs sä marco1 pannuttelit? Mä kävin vähän kaivelemassa siinä urheiluopiston puolella kun tullaan näköalatornilta alas. Mut ne mitä mä rakentelin oli kyllä olemassa jo aiemmin.



Siinä pulkkamäessä joka paipin vieressä. Vikahan on toki kuskissa, olisin pannuttanut viimeistään siinä seuraavassa ojassa muutenkin kun vauhtia oli hiukkasen liikaa. Ei tullut meikästä Wadea leffaa katsomalla...  :Sarkastinen:   Pitää vissiin lähteä Leville vuokraamaan jotain isompaa fillaria. 
Toisaalta Weidikin ajaa kuulemma tämmöisellä nykyjään: http://www.salsacycles.com/frames_06ElMariachi_LE.html

----------


## Fillarimies

Mikä toi on??? miten sä siinä pulkkamäessä pannutit, siis vaikka mulla on paska RST gila keula ja ajan täysiä siitä niin aika harvoin siinä mitään tapahtuu saattaa vaan olla vähän aikaa aivot jossain pumpulissa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dauppi

Jepjep, oltiin sitten kolmisen tuntia koluamassa Oukun mäkiä. Laitettiin se lastauslavadroppi radan lopussa matalaan, mutta ajettavaan kuntoon ja sen ylemmän boksin kylkeen suunniteltiin uraa. Pulkkamäkeen oli tosiaan tehty mukavia pikku nokkia. Eka meni yli nätisti, mutta toiset tuli kierrettyä kun tulivat vähän yllätyksenä. Ne toisella puolella olevat hyndetkin testattiin. Se step-upin nokka pitäis saada jotenkin kovetettua. Materiaali kun on lähinnä hiekka, niin pyörä meinaa vähän puskea siitä läpi. Takarengas jäi aina vähän vajaaksi, mutta pikku fiksauksella siitä kyllä ihan mukavan.

Oli Lönnströmin Mikon (vai miten se sukunimi meneekään) kanssa puhetta jos järkättäisiin jossain vaiheessa kesää leppoisa pyörätapahtuma Oukulla. Musiikkia, grillaamista ja muuta mukavaa. Ajankohta vois olla vaikka Levin kisoja seuraava viikonloppu jos silloin ei muita menoja ole. Pienellä mainostuksella saatais varmaan ainakin Oulun porukkaa paikalle ja miksei kauempaakin. Ajettavaahan kyllä saadaan kun laitetaan vaan lapiot heilumaan. Joskus vois pitää jonkinsortin talkoot, joissa laitettaisiin vähän paikkoja kuntoon. Miltäs kuullostaa?

----------


## tv.

Meikä on teheny siihen talvikelekkarataränniin niitä pikkunokkia, joista voi hyppiä rennosti niiden ojien yli.

17.6. olen Levillä ajamassa freerydeä ihan täysillä.

Niin ja Vuokatti oli unohtumaton kokemus  :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

> uidun jädgäd oli kaivelleet hyppyreitä keskellä vanhoja polkuja... veret seisauttava pannutus suorin vartaloin...  
> 
> Nyt sitten voisi alkaa kerätä porukkaa ensi lauantain (17.6.) pitkälle lenkille kun nuo terwakaupunnin porvarit tulee tänne ajamaan. Isoja kisoja ja pääsykokeita tarjottu esteeksi mutta seliseli...  
> Ketä tulee?
> Riku?
> Tapio?
> Puppe pohjoisen lomalla?
> Mooseman?
> tv, mechz?
> ...



Etelästä tulossa vieraita käymään joten mulla taitaa jäädä väliin nyt. Eipä ole kyllä hirveästi tullu pyörää ulkoilutettua viime aikoina.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, oltiimpa vuokatissa.

kuvat kertoo loput:








je.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja









kahtokaa ite loput:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...okatti+9-11_6/


tuli ehkä meikän(+kimmon) kuvaushistorian paras fotokansio offroudille. oon ylpiä itestä ja kimmosta napin painajina.

jos vielä 5 yötä oulussa ja lähtis menemään elämää kohti taas.

...hösöllä on vissiin pari ajokuvaaki jopa?

-Tttttt

----------


## HemmoP

Ei helevetti mikä viikonloppu!! Oli ihan uskomattoman hienoa, kelien ja kaiken puolesta! 

Jotenkin sitä jaksaa aina kärsiä sen pakollisen arjen, kun on noin luxusta aina viikonloppuisin! 

Enää reilu 4 päivää ja volkkarin keula ois kohti Leviä. Temppuradat ja muut odottaa!!! TEMPPURATA  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.fmi.fi/saa/paikalli.html?...unta=Kittil%E4

kiitos kaikille

----------


## Hösö

olipa kyllä reissu...

***** 3 aikaan olin kotona  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joop...

----------


## tv.

Oisko tuosa niinkö jollekki vähän huippu keula? Uuet 5w öliyt vaihettu vasta. Kaikki säädöt toimii ja säätönamiskat on pysyny mukana menossa. Mukaan tulee custom-made jarruvaijerinvienti.

Tsekkaa lisätietoja

Lopuksi karu totuus: Shiver hakkaa mennen tullen kaikki Dirt Jumpperit ja Drop Offit.

Mitä enää odotat? Osta itsellesi boustauskeulojen kunkku, jolla saavutat paljon rispektiä Lordi-aukiolla!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Fillarimies

> Oisko tuosa niinkö jollekki vähän huippu keula? Uuet 5w öliyt vaihettu vasta. Kaikki säädöt toimii ja säätönamiskat on pysyny mukana menossa. Mukaan tulee custom-made jarruvaijerinvienti.
> 
> Tsekkaa lisätietoja
> 
> Lopuksi karu totuus: Shiver hakkaa mennen tullen kaikki Dirt Jumpperit ja Drop Offit.
> 
> Mitä enää odotat? Osta itsellesi boustauskeulojen kunkku, jolla saavutat paljon rispektiä Lordi-aukiolla!



Paljolla myyt ton keulan? Mulla ois rahaa tuossa elokuun tienoilla.

----------


## marco1

Vidsi etttttä on loortimaisen kuuuuuma pihalla, ilmastoidussa toimistossa istuminen taas aivan jotain muuta.

>>tv.
>>Lopuksi karu totuus: Shiver hakkaa mennen tullen kaikki Dirt Jumpperit ja 
>>Drop Offit.
Mutta entä hakkaako se Sheiveri mun vuotavan Foxin tai Teemun vuotamaton-by-jesseteippi Psylon?

P.S. Laitoin tawaraa torille, ruipelon miehen Racevase -shortsit ja maantiekamaa.

----------


## dauppi

tv, vaiha shiveri shermaniin? 125mm tuossa olis joustoa vai kuinka? Entäs tämä paljon puhuttu axle-to-crown? Tuo vois oikeesti kiinnostaakin, mutta en kyllä osta jos en saa ensin shermania pois pyörimästä.

----------


## tv.

Keulaperheeseen on tulossa lisäystä viikonloppuna(JEE!). Ei mulla oo käyttöä kolmelle keulalle. Sen takia pitää yhdestä luopua. Itku tulee sitten kun Shiveri lähtee maailmalle  :Irvistys: 

Axle to crown-mitta jotain 510 mm
Joustoa 120 mm

----------


## Hösö

no mikä nyt tulee? ei voi kovin paska keula olla, kerran tuosta meet luopumaan...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kek kek.

kimmon kanssa jatkettiin puisto-touria pussikaljan merkeissä. tulihan sitä pari puistoa juotua läpi ja loppu huipennus PATIOLLA! huh huh.
monta menetettyä sielua nähtiin ja vielä uskomattomampia hampuuseja vaelteli pitkin polkuja.

pari fotoa:


täydelliset seurapiiri-ihmiset pelas mölkkyä. punapaitanen dyyd heitti melkei pinkkipaitasta tsiksiä kapulalla päähän. mustapaitanen dyyd pelasti, oli senteistä kiinni. punapaitanen dyyd otti loppu pelin iisimmin.


nähtiin albatrosseja. SKRAAAAA, SKZRAAAAHHH


käytiin luolassa. löyty yhestä puistosta. 


kimmo haaveilee perheestä ja omakotitalosta. oulussa ois kiva viettää loppuelämä. arkipäivät töissä ja sekuntteja laskemassa, kerran vuojessa käyä lapissa laskettelemassa, toisen kerran kesällä käyä asuntovaunulla lasten kanssa puuhamaassa. säkällä sekuntti tai kax omaa aikaa/vuosi. huh huh.

loput napsautukset:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...ulu/?g2_page=2   viimesimmät 11 kuvaa...


jos lähtis nukkumaan. oli ihan ok päivä åulussa.

-TtttTtTttttttTTTTttTtTTTTTtt..... .   .     .         .

----------


## HemmoP

oli kyllä huippua. Alkuperäiset Åululaiset rantojen miehet kruunas niinku ihan kaiken. Lepposasti ne elämän otti, "onko tää tölkki tyhjä, voisin viedä tän kauppaan ni saa sätkäpapereita.. TAI maitoa tai ihan mitä tahtoo.." huh

testasin miltä tuntuu olla rantojen rapu koivun alla..mikäs siinä, tännehän voisi jäädä vaikka viikonlopuksi istuskeleen, on niin kovin paljon virikkeitä!!


tää alempi kuva kertoo ihan kaiken tästä paikasta! Täydellistä.

----------


## tv.

> täydelliset seurapiiri-ihmiset pelas mölkkyä. punapaitanen dyyd heitti melkei pinkkipaitasta tsiksiä kapulalla päähän. mustapaitanen dyyd pelasti, oli senteistä kiinni. punapaitanen dyyd otti loppu pelin iisimmin.



Huhhuh, meleko jännä stoori

"Uusi" keula on ylläri  :Vink:  Pistän kuvan sitte kun se on paikallaan

----------


## Fillarimies

Voi helvetti kun ei oo rahnaa...vituttaa. Miten on oisko Manitou Stance king-pin, hyvä keula kun nyt sais sen tosihalvalla. Oisko verrattavissa tohon shiveriin millään tasolla?

----------


## V

> uidun jädgäd oli kaivelleet hyppyreitä keskellä vanhoja polkuja... veret seisauttava pannutus suorin vartaloin...  
> 
> Nyt sitten voisi alkaa kerätä porukkaa ensi lauantain (17.6.) pitkälle lenkille kun nuo terwakaupunnin porvarit tulee tänne ajamaan. Isoja kisoja ja pääsykokeita tarjottu esteeksi mutta seliseli...  
> Ketä tulee?
> Riku?
> Tapio?
> Puppe pohjoisen lomalla?
> Mooseman?
> tv, mechz?
> ...




onneksi on lomalla ja reissussa niin ei tarvi hikoilla..  :Hymy: 

tulipa katottua metallicaki eile.. väsy..

lomaaa!!

----------


## Hösö

> Voi helvetti kun ei oo rahnaa...vituttaa. Miten on oisko Manitou Stance king-pin, hyvä keula kun nyt sais sen tosihalvalla. Oisko verrattavissa tohon shiveriin millään tasolla?




 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

juu, yleensä kaikki mikä on tooooooooooooosi halpaa on tietty parasta! ja voi verrata: siveri=hyvä...kingping=täysvitunpaska!


ostaostaosta!

----------


## Fillarimies

> juu, yleensä kaikki mikä on tooooooooooooosi halpaa on tietty parasta! ja voi verrata: siveri=hyvä...kingping=täysvitunpaska!
> 
> 
> ostaostaosta!



Nooh...pitää kattoo...

----------


## HemmoP

Oululaisia lainatakseni. Ei mitenkään asianomaisille vittuiluna, rupes vaan naurattaan  :Leveä hymy: 

_Lähtö seiskalta oulusta, kympiltä rollossa, ajellaan semmonen viis-kuus tuntia, syödään, lähetään viideltä ajeleen takas ouluun ja oulussa kasilta perillä? Kyllä siinä vähän niin ku koko päivä mennee.._


 :Leveä hymy:  Kohta LEVILLE! Takasin ehkä joskus jos jaksaa, ehkä. Temppurata ja miljoona julkkista odottaa.

Funtsin muuten tossa ens kesäksi jotain kuukauden roadtrippiä Eurooppaan? Kiertäis suunnilleen kaikki bike parkit ja chillais. Hommais sieltä reissumobiiliksi jonkun transportter vm. -86 ja roudais sillä vehkeet ja tyhjät pullot Suomeen. Vois olla melko hc reissu? Kuka lähtee messiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Kyllä Oulu on ihan jees paikka. Torilla on ihan hauska chillailla, ainoa ongelma tuossa kaupungilla pyörimisessä on se että alkaa nuo tietyöt v****maan. :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> Kohta LEVILLE! Takasin ehkä joskus jos jaksaa, ehkä. Temppurata ja miljoona julkkista odottaa.



Jätkä pääsee tsillaan missitsiksien kanssa, Jarski ei pääse mukaan?!! Hmm, pitäiskö surauttaa yöksi Leville lauantai-illasta...
_LA 17.6.2006
Kesäkauden avajaiset Grand Opening:
* klo 9 melontaretki Ounasjoella
* klo 12 avajaishulinat Gondoli-alueella, mukana mm. Heidi Sohlberg (Willman), Ellen Jokikunnas ja Helena Karihtala
* klo 10-13 Levi Bike Parkin avajaiset: ohjausta 4crossiin, Dirtiin ja DH-ajoon
* klo 14.30 Levi Nordic Fitness Sports Parkin avajaiset: mm. ohjattua sauvakävelyä
* Kesän viikko-ohjelmassa Levin kiertoajelu klo 12. Tiedustelut ja ilmoittautumiset Levin Matkailuneuvonta 016 639 3300.
* Hotelli Levitunturissa Trio Maija Muikku, Seita Night Clubissa Rokkibändi The Shark Shoes+dj, Joiku-baarissa karaoke
* Hotelli Hullu Porossa Joku Paikallinen Bändi, Illallinen Hullu Poro Terassin grillijuhlilla
* Näköalaravintola Tuikussa lauantaitanssit, kesän terassikauden avajaiset. Avoinna 01.30 saakka._ 





> Funtsin muuten tossa ens kesäksi jotain kuukauden roadtrippiä Eurooppaan? Kiertäis suunnilleen kaikki bike parkit ja chillais. Hommais sieltä reissumobiiliksi jonkun transportter vm. -86 ja roudais sillä vehkeet ja tyhjät pullot Suomeen. Vois olla melko hc reissu? Kuka lähtee messiin



"Maksasi sanoo poks däng däng mutta kyllä se kestää koko elämän"

----------


## HemmoP

> Kyllä Oulu on ihan jees paikka. Torilla on ihan hauska chillailla



Pienet on ilot  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyökkäähän Marco Leville! Tarjoan olusen Hullusa Porossa lauantai-iltana. Ja muutenki, tuu testaan rullailuratoja vaikka vuokraKONAlla. Et sie sinne kuole!

----------


## marco1

> Hyökkäähän Marco Leville! Tarjoan olusen Hullusa Porossa lauantai-iltana. Ja muutenki, tuu testaan rullailuratoja vaikka vuokraKONAlla. Et sie sinne kuole!



Ehottomasti pitää käydä Levillä testaan Konaworldparkkia, nyt lauantaina vaan ei taida ehtiä (lauantaitanssit Tuikussa kyllä houkuttaisi) mutta kesän aikana käydään päristelemässä Konaneilla. 

Ja kaikki kuolee. Sitä ennen joutuu jonkin aikaa kitumaan... %"#% hiukkasen kipeä tuo eilen pannutettu kylki...  :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

se on nyt semmonen homma että:

LEVI, HERE I COME!!!

Kyllä tätä hetkeä on odotettu koko viikko.

Sunnuntaina joskus iltamyöhään takasin kotiin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kimmo. oon mukana euro-roadtripillä.
tietty enskesä on aina vuojen päästä, kerkiää tapahtua vaikka ja mitä. mutta vois tosissaan alkaa suunnitteleen.

joo, oulussa vois torirannalla zillauksen lisäksi pelata mölkkyä pultsareitten ja sivareitten seassa. ***** jea.


mutta, kohta LAPPIIN! taitaa wolkkari mennä melko lujaa leville ja tulla etana-vauhtia poies, vois tulla ruottin kautta pois. levi-ylläs-kolari-ruotsi-tornio-kemi-oulu?

-TtttTt

----------


## HemmoP

Natsaa, meikälle on ihan sama.. kuhan oon aamukasilta napottamassa työkoneenjakotilaisuudessa OULUsa!

Ajellaan samantien vaikka norjan kautta.

vois tänää viel käydä chillaa torilla, se on niiiin siistiä. Sit joutuuki lähteen lappiin  :Irvistys: 

 :Leveä hymy: 

kyllä vituttais

----------


## Fillarimies

Missä ois oulussa joku hyvä dirt-street paikka? Yritin ettiä semmosta mutta eihän tämmönen lappilainenstupido tajua tuosta oulun menosta mitään... :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hulvatonta  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ei *****  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

kohta leville, rok!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Fillaripoika lähekkö joskus ajeleen?? kaupunkiin tai oukulle! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kek kek.

levillä taas.

uuet ja monipuoliset freeridereitit on aika mahtavia! huippuja stepuppeja ja hyppyreitä! pari makiaa roppiaki on! tänne kannattaa oikiasti tulla! ...eiku...

oikiasti kannattaa pysyä siellä oukulla. yllättävän heikkoa.

silti, alkoholi maistuu kimmolle ja timolle, hullusta porosta taas. temppurata oottaa valomerkin jälkheen.

-TTttttTtttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Millanen se kona bikepark on?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Fillaripoika huomaisikko tos ylempänä mitä kirjotin?? 
Et lähekkö ajeleen joku päivä kaupunkiin tai oukulle? :Hymy:

----------


## V

Pittääpä käyä huomena tsekkaan levi samalla ku on pohjoseen menossa.. kait siellä on gondolit auki sunnuntainaki niin voipi kerran sieltä alas lasketella.. 

vai onkohan se vielä täynnä porukkaa ku on tuota avaus hässäkkää?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kimmo en kyllä löytänyt siitä levin majoituksesta sitte 20-22.7
linkitäppä se sivu misä se on.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Fillaripoika huomaisikko tos ylempänä mitä kirjotin?? 
> Et lähekkö ajeleen joku päivä kaupunkiin tai oukulle?



Katoppa yksityisviesteistä!

----------


## marco1

Kerrataan ajopäivän tapahtumat lyhyesti:
- n. 5h ajoa.
- polut hyvässä kunnossa, paikoin tosin melko pehmeä kun ilmeisesti mopoilla rällätty.
- vieraat tais tykätä (kiitos ruoasta!)
- paikallisosaston saldona 1 mies ja 1 pyörä paskana ja lisäksi toinen pyörä haavoittui kun siitä vietiin osat ensimmäisen paikkaamiseksi. Yli 100% tappiot siis.

----------


## HemmoP

eiku,emmätiä.Timojuoks tolppaan loks.Siteituu vetrta kuitenkakaan.

Ollaanporosssaavissiin. Loll

Jee.,huomenatakas ouluun-

Sit ptorstainea Narvikiin juhannuksenveiettoon!!!!!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Oli aika pro-meiniki Levillä. Eiköhän valokuvat kerro kaiken sitten aikanaan.

Puhuin Salkkareitten Amin kanssa. Vähänkö oon kova jätkä!

----------


## Fillarimies

:Leveä hymy:  ÄLÄ vaan sano että siellä oli joku Antti Tuisku esiintymässä avajaisissa yllätysvieraana????

----------


## Sami W

Pistäkääpäs kuvia kehiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

noin 10 tunnin kotiimatkalta kotiuduttua, fiilikset ihan ok:t. tietää kohta olevansa narviikissa ja taas poies täältä tasamaasta.

levillä oli ihan ok.
dh rata oli jees ja freerydereiti oli kanssa, noh. olihan siellä se "yksi". anteeksi.
iltaohjelma oli taas hulvatonta. mustaasilmää ja paria muuta vekkiä parannellessa, pari fotoa:


aurinko paisto ja oli kivaa.


näin tommosia karvaotuxia.


kimmo alko kasteleen guggia kesken temppuradan.


hiottiin me jonku mökkityömaan lattiaki siloseksi. kyllä nyt kelpaa paukutella parketit kiinni, ku on hyvät pohojat.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

paluu matkalla syötiin mm. vesimelonia.


kimmolla oli joku telekänpönttö mukana jota se ezitteli jollekki sen tutulle.
poikia tuntu kiinnostavan. 


kimmo kävi pilkilläki.


JE.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar.../levi+16-18_6/
loput kuvatuxet. koneella on toki 150 fotoa lisää, raapasin parikymmentä nettiin näin aluxi.

uuestaan taas jozkus.


-TttttTtt


edit:
hösö, miten viikonloppu helsingissä?

----------


## HemmoP

ISKÄ HEI, OTA MEETWURZTIA!

huh mikä viikonloppu, melko hehkeätä laifwia taas kerran. Onneksi kohta on taas uus viikonloppu ja matkamme kohti toista ulottuvuutta alkaa. Narvikin tunturiravintolassa aamukahavit auringonnousun aikaan..huhhuh, sekuaa pian pää ku ajatteleen sen hienoutta!

Melko hyvältä näyttää tää etelä. kyllä tän kestää ehkä sen 3 tai 4 päivää..





lapset voi loppuillasta pahoin =(

----------


## marco1

:Vihainen:   "3-4vk päästä luutunut kuntoon", saikkua 0pv.  :Leveä hymy: 

Onkohan Teemu maksanut jo ne CRC:n tilaukset. Soitteleppa.

----------


## eve

Hei, meitsikin löysi tänne!

Mahtoi olla hyvää vesimelonia

----------


## HemmoP

mikä sulla ny o mäzänä Marzo2?

Enää ois 3 päivää ja hippivolkkari kaartaa kohti pohjosta..siis POHJOSTA! Narvik huutelee jo.

Eiku *****, sama matka ois muuten Helsinkiin..jos lähtiski sinne juhannusta vietteleen!

----------


## HemmoP

> Hei, meitsikin löysi tänne!
> 
> Mahtoi olla hyvää vesimelonia



Oli, kiitos vain  :Hymy:  Kiva kun meitä rovaniemeläisiä löytyy jatkuvasti lisää, mitä ihmeellisimmistä paikoista(esim Åulusta)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Hei, meitsikin löysi tänne!
> 
> Mahtoi olla hyvää vesimelonia



Heippahei Baletti-Eve  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> mikä sulla ny o mäzänä Marzo2?



Kylkiluu murtunut, lauantaina vielä takavaihtaja ja korvake poikki Tiuksesta... Ei sen kummempaa. Pannutin viime viikolla ihan tasaisella polulla kun ei tullut kateltua eteenpäin, kumma homma kun reilu 5h ajot lauantaina ei auttaneetkaan paranemista. 
"Kannattaa syödä puranaa jos on kipuja".  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: eiku tuo Voksin keula vielä pitää kummallista ääntä ja lukitus ei toimi.. no onhan tässä nyt aikaa fiksata nuo kuntoon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimies

Eiku Panacod 600mg, kyllä taju lähtee :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Eiku *****, sama matka ois muuten Helsinkiin..jos lähtiski sinne juhannusta vietteleen!



HV! :Vihainen: 


juhannus o hyvä olla vaikka niinku töissä...tai helesinkisä...

----------


## HemmoP

no kiva, jos oot onnellinen sielä  :Hymy:  Tooosin tossa hippivolkkarissa ois peräkontissa tilaa, ota loparit Hösö ja lähe noriaan! Tsigaa mitkä vuoret!

----------


## Hösö

loparit ois kyl vaihtoehto....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nyt tapahtuu oulussa!!

timo hyväksyttiin lapin yliopistoon opiskeleen teollistamuotoilua.

kohtuu makiaa, pyörin lattialla sukat vääripäin. ei pysy hampaatkaan suussa.

oulu tj enää pari kuukautta, huh. se päivä tulee sittenkin, että pääsee täältä poies!

sitten asuntoa ehtiin, eli jos kellään on tuttuja/tutuntuttuja joilla ois joku kiva azunto. heittäkää miua kivellä päähän ja kertokaa.

Vuokrataan: 
20-40neliön loossi keskustasta.

-ttTtttt


edit:
nii ja 2 yön päästä NARVIIKKIIN! ihan uskomattoman siistiä, tältä se elämä vissiin tuntuu? ...mustasilmäki alkaa parantua.

----------


## HemmoP

Vitun Mulukku!!! Onnea Ja Tervemenua!

----------


## pyynö

Onneksi Olkohon ja tervetuloa TT:lle.

Itselläni alkaa kyseisessä opinahjossa ensi syksynä 5 vuosi. 
ps: mulla on roissa asumus, tyhjä ainakin syys-joulukuun loppu.

----------


## Sami W

Onnea Timolle ja tervetuloa joukkoon :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

onnittelut timolle!


vittuku ois asiat menny hyvin, ni mulla ois ollu luukku vuokralle sulle...vois kai säätää vielä ni natsais kybälä...lolx :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

> joko se oukun lipun hinta selevis, vai ettäkö te vammaset saanu sitäkään aikaseksi  Pittääkö se yllättäen itte taas soitella sinne?



Jos se äijjä aikoo soittaa takasin ja ei soitakkaan, niin emmie rupia soitteleen montaa kertaa. Kyselen uuestaan sitte viimeistään kun/jos ite oon menossa ajamaan Oukulle ensimmäisen kerran eli joskus heinäkuussa  :Leveä hymy: 

Nyt odottaa isommat mäet...

----------


## dauppi

No mulla ainakin on lippu jo taskussa ja 70 oravannahkaa lähti. Jussina sääetään pyynön kanssa asennuskaljojen voimalla Pike mulle kiinni ja käydään kai Vuokatissa tetsaamassa. Ensviikolla olis keskiviikko ja torstai töistä vapaata ja Oukulle vienee tie. Yhen täällä lomalla olevan tutun kans oltiin eilen ajamassa ja se varmaan ainakin lähtee ensviikollakin. Muitakin mukaan vaan ja ottakaa vaikka lapioita niin voi askarrella jotain mukavaa. Lönnströmiltä vois varmaan kysellä jos sais puutavaraa vähän käyttöön. Sen lavadropin siitä lopusta vois ainakin rakentaa ihan uusiksi että olis vähän turvallisempi.

Niin ja onnittelut Timolle. Mähän asustelen tässä kaksiossa ihan yksikseni ja kouluun oon hakenu itsekin. Eilen oli pääsykokeet markkinointiin. Jos alkaa budjetti näyttään kireeltä niin saatan jopa harkita tähän jotain kämppäkaveria. Mieluummin kyllä asustasin yksin, mutta ainakin väliaikasesti tähän mahtuu jos tarvista on. Yhellä kaverilla on yksiö myynnissä ja jos ostajaa ei löydy niin varmasti vuokraa sen. Muistuta vaikka jos ei näytä löytyvän. Lapin Kansaan/Rovaniemilehteen/Uuteen Rovaniemeen vois laittaa ilmotuksen että tarvii kämppää. Silleen saa kuulemma ihan hyvin kämppäehdokkaita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. 

kaikki vaihtoehot otan huomioon, kiitos niistä!


mutta toisiin aiheisiin.

vuokatin videot on netissä:
http://www.ridefree.fi/taku/Satasta2006_1106.wmv
http://www.ridefree.fi/taku/Vuokatti2006.wmv

elikkä meikäläisellä oli kamera kypärässä ja makkaraperunat käsissä, tiitti veti edellä!

aku hoiti sitten editoinnit!


pistetäämpä 1 klippi vielä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFSBL...urray%20trails

aivan käsittämättömät trailssit ja käsittämätöntä bmx vetoa!



-Tttt

----------


## Fillarimestari

Kävin täsä toissapäivänä kysymäsä sitä hintaa niin päiväoli 7€ ja kesä 70€
kesän hintaa nostettu:S

----------


## HemmoP

noni, hyvin tehtyä kauppaa poijjaat  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvä kuitenkin että päivälippu säilyy saman hintasena, eipä tuonne kerkiä ku pariin kertaan ehkä.

Timåztza oli meleko makia kua 


Tuola lisseempiä Leviltä
http://www.rbclub.net/galleria/thumbnails.php?album=11


Ei muutakiitos, paitsi että huomenna tähän aikaan ollaan Narvikisa! Mökisä on sitte ylimäärästä tilaa(maksaville asiakkaille) jos joku yhtäkkiä keksii tulla sinne!

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 




tuosta lähettiin liikkeelle tänään  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/81217-2/kuva+030_2.jpg
> 
> tuosta lähettiin liikkeelle tänään



Aika siisti, ei kai tuosta tehdä laitonta ajopeliä?
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

ja nyt son tämmönen

----------


## Mechz

Hyvää juhannusta!

----------


## psysi

Hei Hözö, sulla o ylimääräiziä osia tuossa pyörässä. Jotku ihme vivut tangossa ja kaikkee.. Mittee ne semmoset?

Jaajuu, ollaan tulossa ECMC:tä pällisteleen Helsinskiin joskus ens kuun alusta. Mite sulla natsaa duunit sun muut?

- p

----------


## Hösö

jeah, hyvät jussit, tuskin nussit!


pete->vaihteet joo jäi ylimääräseksi... pistän net myyntiin. kiinnostaako? varmaan bc-hellille tulee ilmoa tms...


ECMC:n aikaan oon lomalla, ulkomailla...joten sekin kusi ja massive-ällärit samalla!  :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

helmi reissu takana.. vielä muutama päivä ja ollaan uudestaan Narvikissa!! Vois sanoa, ettei ollu ikävä Oulun juhannuslenkeille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Meikän unelmapyörä, muuta ei voi enää toivoa.


Yritin tehdä tuttavuutta porojen kanssa, mutta ne vaan nauroi ja juoksi karkuun.


Kelit oli täydelliset.


Tosi hyvät makkarat olis saanu paistettua juhannuskokossa, mutta eipä ollu makkarat mukana.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, teikkö taas perinteiset "jätkän hyvät diilit?"  :Leveä hymy: 

tuoha o tuo vanha, korkeakruunuinen painava 66...oisin voinu diiliä sulle uuden, halvemmalla ja sillee...

mut ku et sillo suostunu kertoileen uudesta salaisesta keulasta ni minkäs teet... :Leveä hymy: 


maantie o kumminki ihan parasta!

----------


## tv.

> tommi, teikkö taas perinteiset "jätkän hyvät diilit?" 
> 
> tuoha o tuo vanha, korkeakruunuinen painava 66...oisin voinu diiliä sulle uuden, halvemmalla ja sillee...
> 
> mut ku et sillo suostunu kertoileen uudesta salaisesta keulasta ni minkäs teet...



Tuo on just hyvä keula mulle  :Vink: 
5 päivää ajellu keulalla "semi-isosti" ja oon ollu tosi tyytyväinen.

----------


## HemmoP

noniin, elämä voittaa ja silleen. Tosin mielellänihän sitä ois viel tuola norjanmaissa..Kohtuu simppeli laiffi, ajas fillarilla ja sit ei ajais sillä.

Reissu alkoi hyvin, TAAS kertaalleen meidät ratsattiin Riksulla..mikä ***** niillä kiinnostaa aina noissa meän kulkuneuvoissa =D no onneksi niillä oli toisensa ja met pääsimmä jatkaan matkaa.




raja sivutettua luettiin totuuksia kiviseinästä! Maisemista päätellen uskottiin mitä vaan.

----------


## HemmoP

tutusteltiin sit samantien paikalliseen pussikaljakulttuuriin kylillä ennen kippoloita. Ihmeteltiin, kun kukaan ei harrasta moista jaloa lajia Narvikissa!

selvisi, että poliisi+taxit sun muut valvoo julkisilla paikoilla tapahtuvaa alkoholin juomista. Siitä saa VAIN 3000nok sakot, eli abt 400e!! Onneksi ei nähty poliiseja.......


Mihinkään ei ollut kiire. Kippolan jälkeen hengettiin ja kateltiin ilta-aurinkoa. Huh, makkeinta...

varsinkin kun ties, että OULU oli ihan helevetin kaukana

----------


## HemmoP

ihmiset oli outoja. OULUssa on tottunut, ettei vahingossakaan kukaan puhu kenellekkään. Varsinkaan vieraille. Norjassa kaikki vastaantulijat rupes heittään läppää. Bolagsbenkenillä oli välillä ihan ruuhkaa, että joutu nakkeleen rumimmat lokeille..rumasta tuliki mieleen, että nyt Narvikin jaloimmat leidit vetää Timon tahtiin tanssilattialla..USKOMATONTA, 2 lattian parasta eukkoa alko sätkiin timpan lokkitanssin tahtiin ja niillä näytti olevan vielä ihan vitun hauskaakin..huh, ties mikä kulttuurishokki sinne iskee!


aamuyöstä veettiin sit maittavat eväät, että aamusta ehtii ajoissa hyville baanoille..


hyvästä puheenollen - 2001 vuoden Narvik.. pelkkää vettä ja sit vähän lisää vettä.. Sama tänävuonnakin, koskiseikkailu 2006! melko makiaa

----------


## HemmoP

jos totta puhutaan, niin oli sielä ylhäällä välillä oikeesti ihan näkyvyyttäkin..hetken aikaa.. muuten näki abt 5m eteenpäin.

----------


## HemmoP



----------


## HemmoP

Välillä paska mäihä sotki suunnitelmat ja hissit män kii..muka liian kova tuuli, takuulla vittuillakseen vaan pistivät putkan kiinni. Ajeltiin sit kaupunki DH:ta ja puuhattiin jotain muuta.




lisäksi arvottiin työkoneita, enempi jenkki voitti tällä kertaa!

kukkaniityilläkin käyskenneltiin

----------


## Ekke

Löytyykö tuolta Narvikista miten paljon polkuja? Ei ehkä kalusto anna ihan periksi DH-käyttöön. Jos joskus ottais pyörän mukaan ku lähtee tonne hengaan..  :Cool:

----------


## HemmoP

lepposa loppuu aikanaa.. Kotimatkalla käytiin mm. uudelleen Narvikissa,korjattiin hippivolkkaria ja sit Riksulla Timppa laski telemarkkia. Tein sille koivuhaloista sauvat ni pääs tunnelmaan ihan!





mukaan lähti myös norjalainen kivi. Tää jemmataan ouluun johonkin viimesenpäälle jemmaan. Voi sit käydä kiven äärellä muisteleen reissuja.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no HUH!

olihan makia reissu!

eniten mieleen jäi ne 2 ziksiä sieltä tanssilattialta! tilanne alko siitä, ku lattialla oli 7 tyttöä, joista ne 2 oli ihan huipun näkösiä, eikä yhtään dyydsiä. mie päätin perinteisesti lähtä näyttään muuvsit nårjalaisille. ei kauaa tarvinu heilua niin nämä 2 parhautta tulee oulu-timon ympärille ja alkaa heilua melkei samalla tavalla. eroon niistä en sitten päässy ollenkaa, toinen tuli ihan huomaamatta heiluttaa takalistoa liianki lähelle, niin lähelle että tsiksien poikaystävät tuli lavan vierelle ja haki muijat poies! törkiää! mie menin kattoon kimmåa ja juhåa ja ålud-dlasia. myöhemmin kävin vielä heittään tvistit, niin eiköhän samat tytöt tuu riemuissaan heiluun mukaan, oli melkei moshpit. huh. kivoja ihmisiä. sitten seuraavana-/lauantai-iltana, ku käytiin juhon kanssa heittään pieni pussikalja rundi kylällä, niin siinä olutta nauttiessa, tulee toinen näistä tytöistä jutteleen, jostain puuntakaa se hyppäs siihen. hetki yritettiin englantia vääntää keskenää, kunnes hän häipyi johonkin! ihan huisaa! Zazazaa...

oli siellä muutenki ihan mukavaa! kiva ajaa rossia mudassa ja katella vuoria.

kimmo vuoli meikälle tellu-sauvat. roppasin ainaki metristä ja vettiin parit telemark-käännökset vielä! 


oli KOHTUU SIISTI juhannus!
ja parin kuukauen päästä rovaniemeen, ASUMAAN!

-Tttt

----------


## HemmoP

mää en tajua mitä tuo traili on, mutta kai sielä xc mankelilla jotain voi ajaa..

----------


## Ekke

Jeh, pitänee joskus käydä tsekkaan mestoja ku ei ole hirveän tiukka aikataulu. Tossa satama-altaassa on mm. tullu käytyä katteleen hylkyjä useampaan otteeseen. Ei vaan typpi veressä ja vuorelle kiipeäminen sovi kovin hyvin yhteen, alkaa veri kiehuun..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Moulus

***** jätkät mitä kuvia! Vähän tuli ikävä takas pohjoseen. Kuvista välittyi vahva siellä olemisen tuntu. Jätkät on sieltä ja syvältä.

Teän pitäis ehottomasti saada Matkailun-, Pyöräilyn-, ja Juopottelunedistämiskeskusten kunniakirjat. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Hösö

joo, näyttää pojilla olleen taas aika paska reissu!

----------


## Sami W

> Reissu alkoi hyvin, TAAS kertaalleen meidät ratsattiin Riksulla..mikä ***** niillä kiinnostaa aina noissa meän kulkuneuvoissa =D no onneksi niillä oli toisensa ja met pääsimmä jatkaan matkaa.



Kyllähän sitä tummoinen porukka pysäytetään vähemmästäkin :Leveä hymy: 
Kuskaavat pyörän sisuskumissa vielä huumeita narviikin nisteille ja tullessa turskaa :Vink: 

Hienoja kuvia. Pitäis se tuolakin käydä...ja aika monessa muussakin paikassa :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> maantie o kumminki ihan parasta!



Selevä. Sukkiskuvista tarjoan pullakaffit, kalijan tai mitä ikinä kevytlattea nykyisin lipitätkään.

----------


## Tak

Ottakaa mut ens vuonna mukaan Narvikkiin! On se vaan komia paikka. Ei pers...

----------


## HemmoP

joo, hippivolkkarin peräkontissa on tilaa.. tosin sit ei passaa jarrutella tullissa, jäädään vielä istuun ruotsalaiseen putkaan ihmiskaupasta tai jostain :S

Littermag on uusinu ilimettä, zeccaatcaapa http://www.littermag.com/

Tahon justiinsa takasi Noriaan.

----------


## Hösö

> Selevä. Sukkiskuvista tarjoan pullakaffit, kalijan tai mitä ikinä kevytlattea nykyisin lipitätkään.



joo, joskus...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Melekosta raparallia ollu sielä narviikissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

http://www.torikeidas.fi/

----------


## HemmoP

tulipa näläkä!

Tsigatkaa mitä paskaa, 

http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/perus/re...00662710212830

OPP on JÄRJESTÄNYT alamäki SM kisat 2005  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

mun muistaaksein ne pässit ei tahtonu olla missään tekemisissä koko touhun kanssa ja sanovat mulle että peru kisat jos et voi järjestää niitä YKSIN  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti toi teksti on lähteny ihan toimittajan kynästä?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Eikö oukulla ollu 2004 vai 2003 vuonna dh cupin osakilpailu?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro...

Kimmo mahtuukos meitä muuten pillimiehiksi Minä Miro ja Sampo?

----------


## HemmoP

kahtellaan mikä on tarvis. Sie ja Miro ny ainaki ens alkuun ootte sielä. Ilmottelen tos joskus.

----------


## HemmoP

ja loppupäivän piristeet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tnyp...h=miami%20vice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B0Sr...cketts%20theme

USKOMATONTA!

enää pari päivää riutumista ja pohjolaan. Rok!

----------


## Hösö

Llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloma!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!111111111111:d:d:d:d

----------


## HemmoP

varmaan siisti olla lomalla etelässä  :Leveä hymy: [img]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/img]

----------


## marco1

_Kiinteä automaattinen nopeusvalvonta rakennetaan tänä kesänä Nelostielle Keminmaan, Rovaniemen ja Vikajärven välille. Nopeudenvalvontapisteitä tulee reilun sadan kilometrin pituiselle tiejaksolle yhteensä 20 kappaletta._
Jepjep, liikenne itäpuolen tiellä kasvaa merkittävästi...

----------


## dauppi

Olimpa tänään Oukulla. Kaks rengasrikkoa. Toisesta tuloksena 1.5cm viillot sisärenkaassa ja lommo 521:ssä. Sitten kun meni toinsen kerran gumee rikki alettiin kaivaan linjoja. Siihen radan loppuboksin jälkeen, eli paipin toiseen kaareen tehtiin korneri. Aika maukkaalta vaikutti, alastuloa voi isontaa sit kun alkaa hypytkin isontua. Joku (Tommi, Juho?) oli jatkanu sitä pulkkamäkilinjaa kurvista suoraksi ja tehny siihen nokan. Alettiin rakentaa bermipätkää siihen jatkoksi rinteen puolelle. Tuskin ketään haittaa? Eka bermi alkaa olla jonkinlaisessa kunnossa, tokaa ei oikeestaan ehitty alottaa.

Olisko kova järkätä sunnuntaina Oukulle kaivuutalkoot? Mahdollisimman paljon porukkaa ja lapioita mukaan. Sahat, vasarat ja naulat myös plussaa. Olisko jollain tiedossa jotain rakennustyömaata tms. josta sais puutavaraa ilmaseksi ja ihan rehellisesti. Yleensähän ne on vaan ilosia jos joku säästää niiltä kaatismaksut.

Huomenna kattoon miltä Levi näyttää...

----------


## tv.

> Joku oli jatkanu sitä pulkkamäkilinjaa kurvista suoraksi ja tehny siihen nokan. Alettiin rakentaa bermipätkää siihen jatkoksi rinteen puolelle. Tuskin ketään haittaa? Eka bermi alkaa olla jonkinlaisessa kunnossa, tokaa ei oikeestaan ehitty alottaa.
> 
> Olisko kova järkätä sunnuntaina Oukulle kaivuutalkoot? Mahdollisimman paljon porukkaa ja lapioita mukaan. Sahat, vasarat ja naulat myös plussaa. Olisko jollain tiedossa jotain rakennustyömaata tms. josta sais puutavaraa ilmaseksi ja ihan rehellisesti. Yleensähän ne on vaan ilosia jos joku säästää niiltä kaatismaksut.
> 
> Huomenna kattoon miltä Levi näyttää...



Meikä on lapioinu sitä pulkkamäen mutkaa. Suunnitelmissa oli tehä pulkkamäestä reitti siihen isoon hyppyriin (jos siitä joskus uskaltaa itekki hypätä  :Leveä hymy: ). Viikonloppu taas Levillä, joten ei kerkiä lapioimaan.

----------


## HemmoP

funtsin tossa, josko menis sunnuntaina ajaan mäkeä Oukulle. Riippuen lähteekö kukaan kaveriksi ajaan enskaa.. Voishan sitä mäihällä jotain kaivaakkin, kun loppuu into rullata. Onko kukkaan messissä?

Eilen ratkottiin minigolfopenOulu mestaruus. Meitsihän sen voitti! Nyt on takataskussa jo Kimble ja Minigolf mestis. Seuraavana kroketti!

EIKÄ juotu ees kaljaa  :Leveä hymy:  No, se yks sielä PATIOLLA..

----------


## marco1

Sunnuntaiksi vois saada rusikoitua äijän ja pyörät ajokuntoon, yritän ainaski. Pitäähän sitä pööräkisoja käydä pyörällä katsomassa...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Eilen ratkottiin minigolfopenOulu mestaruus. Meitsihän sen voitti! ..



nii, ku mie en ollu vastuksena! oon sata* parempi minigolffissa, mitä gimblezä!

ZA

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

kävin tänään oukulla ja tuli pannutettua ihan mukavasti kivikkoon, tosin luulen että se oli sen mun paskan keulan vika...

----------


## Fillarimestari

tommi mihis olit menossa jätkänkynttilällä kypärä päässä oukulle päin?
Kävin kattoon oukulla melkeen  heti sen jälkeen ku näin sinut mutta en nähnyt sua siellä..:S

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Moro!

Inuittilassa ollaan, jo toista viikkoa!

Perhana, johan on paikka! Makiaa on kylla ollu! Paljon parempi taa mesta oli kuin olin kuvitellut. Meka-actionia ainaki riittaa! Viime yonaki palo talo naapurissa, ku paikallisilla alako vahan mopo karkaamaan kasista. Aamulla vain rauniot sauhusivat.

Toissapaivana inuittitati alkoi lahentelemaan kun autoin hanet humalais-ojasta.

Lauantaina kaytiin kalassa monkijoilla, ajettiin pari tuntia, kalastettiin pari. Sain semmosella keltasella lipalla kolme n. 3-kiloista taimenta samalta seisomalta rannalta puolihuolimattomasti viskelemalla. Deliakin otti pari. Kaveri otti viela 10 paalle. Takaisin ajellessa nahtiin rekan kokoinen karhu, joka pakeni tundralle. Monkija porisi tyytyvaisena.

Kylasta kuulee hurjia tarinoita taman tasta! Jokainen on jokaisen serkku tai veli tai tati tai isa, ja lapsia voi ostaa 450 dollarilla. Halapaa!

Oolrait, palataan.

-Make

----------


## HemmoP

No tuo elämähän kuulostaa just samalta kun asuisit jossain Nuorgamissa? Ettet oo vaan erehtyny paikasta?

Hommaappa kännikuvia sieltäki, saadaan tää "rovaniemi-by night" osio oikeesti uudelle mantereelle  :Leveä hymy:  Luxus kuulla että jäbä ja vaimoke on kuitenkin vielä elossa!

Meitsi säästää rahoja tässä kuumeisesti, jos pääsis Paulatuk central parkille jossain vaiheessa pussikaljalle! Tullaan Timon hippivolkkarilla.


Tänään alkaa muuten se kuuluisa viikonloppu ja PÄÄSEE POIS TÄÄLTÄ PERSLÄVESTÄ  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Kimmo soittelepa sunnustaina missä oot menossa. On kyllä vaskoolissa lenispelejä, mutta kai sitä hjossain välissä ajamaan kerkeis.  :Hymy:

----------


## MadDog

meka mahtuisko sinne teän nurkkaan asusteleen? 
meitsi vois oikeestaa lähtee täältä sinne. vaimo ja lapset lähti nii mitäs täs.....

vaiks.. kyllä tää aina oulun voittaa :Leveä hymy:  töitäki on, ainaki toistaiseksi.

----------


## Sami W

Mistähän löytäis hammasrattaiden suojan tuohon kona fire mountainiin? 4-pulttinen ja taitaa olla 104mm. Isoin ratas on 42 hampainen.
Meinaa kuulemma lahkeet tarttua ja repeillä rattaisiin. Vois olla vaikka ihan muovinenkin jos joltain valmistajalta löytyis? Tuo ei nyt niin kovaan käyttöön tule kuitenkaan :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

eilen 12h enskaa, on VÄHÄN romu olo..saatana.. 7 lähti reissuun, 2 tuli mun lisäksi vielä spooria takasinki  :Leveä hymy: 

Jessen kans kävästiin tsigaan joko ois lunta tuola ylempänä..ei ihan vielä.

----------


## tv.

> Mistähän löytäis hammasrattaiden suojan tuohon kona fire mountainiin? 4-pulttinen ja taitaa olla 104mm. Isoin ratas on 42 hampainen.
> Meinaa kuulemma lahkeet tarttua ja repeillä rattaisiin. Vois olla vaikka ihan muovinenkin jos joltain valmistajalta löytyis? Tuo ei nyt niin kovaan käyttöön tule kuitenkaan



Meinaatko semmosta muovijuttua, joka tulee kolmen eturattaan lisäksi vaiko isoimman rattaan tilalle asennettavaan rockringiä? Mulla on ylimääräsenä truvativin 4-pulttisiin kampiin sopiva rockring, joka saattaa peittää 42t rattaan.

Levillä oli hauskaa. Raksailtiin yks pikkudroppi, melko iso stepuppi ja wallride  :Hymy: 
Lopuksi huonot uutiset: Norcon chainstayssä on pieni murtuma. Huomenna pitää selvitellä korjausvaihtoehtojen hintoja. Missä tuo mahdollisesti kannattaa hitsauttaa rovaniemellä?

----------


## HemmoP

muutama otos luxuz viikonlopusta! Helmi kesä!






vittumaisen tylsä laiffi =D =D

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

voisin jatkaa tylsän laiffin kuvilla:


levillä pyöri kuumat tytöt ympärillä, huh.


janei veti puoleensa taas pikkulintuja.


tehtiin wallride. on kohtuu siisti.


tehtiin step-up. on kohtuu siisti.
 (putaansuun foto, tak)(viimesimmät hypyt meni tuonne kuvan vasempaan laitaan)

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeffeki oli menossa mukana, jos ei pyörän päällä, niin hullunporon tanssilattialla.


tää kaveri oli ajanu partasa ilman peiliä.



jamesoni tais olla jossainvaiheessa kylässä.

putaansuu videoi, tak:
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/tommiv/ttTttTT.mov

ja loput foto:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...6/levi+30-2_7/

oli siistiä. freeride reitti alkaa oleen jo dh:ta parempi. kiitos kymmenmetrisen stepupin ja sikasiistin wallriden!

-ttttttt

----------


## Sami W

> Meinaatko semmosta muovijuttua, joka tulee kolmen eturattaan lisäksi vaiko isoimman rattaan tilalle asennettavaan rockringiä? Mulla on ylimääräsenä truvativin 4-pulttisiin kampiin sopiva rockring, joka saattaa peittää 42t rattaan.



Just sellaista muoviläpyskää joka ei varasta yhtä ratasta. Jos jollakin olis ylimääräistä/tarpeetonta, niin mie voisin olla kiinnostunu kaupantekoon.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, hitsaus EI tuu kestään...hommaa uus haarukka siihen...


tai no mitäpä sulle vaikuttaa sanoa, sie ku et hirveesti kuuntele... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hmm, niska jumittuu olohuoneen lattialla rihdatessa vaikka on oikea teline, oikea nippeliavain ja sips&juoma vieressä.

----------


## tv.

> tommi, hitsaus EI tuu kestään...hommaa uus haarukka siihen...



Vähän samaa oon miettiny just siltä kannalta, että hitsaus ei kestäkkään. Huomenna varmaan selviää löytyykö nuita Foxcompista. Ukko sano puhelimessa, että joitaki Norcon takahaarukan osia löytyy niiden varastosta. Se käski ottaa pari mittaa ennenkö lähtee tutkimaan tilannetta.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/907527/

----------


## P-Joe

Näyttäis olevan putki rikki. Jos siihen saa soviteltua vahvikepalikan niin saattaa kestääkkin hitsattuna. Suosittelen että kokeilet hitsauttaa, jos haarukka alkaa maksaa lähemmäs 300. Hitsautus maksaa vahvikepalan kanssa ehkä 20-30e. 

Mulla GT kesti, kun siiinä hitsattiin putkea, mutta intense ei kun murtuma oli koneistetussa osassa. 

Ja sitten kun kyllästyt murtuviin haarukoihin ostat orangen.  :Vink:

----------


## tv.

Uusi chainstay tilattu. Foxcompista löyty oikean kokoinen haarukan osa. Makso vähän reilun 100 euroa ja 2 laakeria on kiinni siinä valmiiksi. Joka tapauksessa olisin vaihtanut laakerit samalla, joten eipä tarvi repiä niin montaa laakeria irti.

----------


## P-Joe

No huh. 

Siitähän ei tullu onneksi kauhean kallis remontti.

----------


## tv.

Ens viikonlopun vois melekeen ajella Oukulla. Mekadroppi on vielä mulla ajamatta tälle kesälle, jos oikein muistan. Toivottavasti äijjät on ajellu sinne metsiin hyviä uusia polkuja  :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

TV! Meikä on messissä Oukulla. En ota mopoa messiin, niin ehtiin ajamaan vaikka lauantaina ja sunnuntaina ja ehkä jo perjantainaki! Vois puuhata lapionkin kanssa ehko jottain jos jakselee?

----------


## Hösö

lolx, saiskoha tännää kytky3gluurin? meikä tarvii tota 3geetä niin jokapaikassa nykyään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Muuten, melkoinen määrä maastureita City-Sportin kellarissa, olisko syksyksi tiedossa ale / rea / rabatt / sale kun Stinkyt, Fuel Ex:t ja Remedyt ei taida kaikki löytää uutta omistajaa kovin pian...

----------


## tv.

> TV! Meikä on messissä Oukulla. En ota mopoa messiin, niin ehtiin ajamaan vaikka lauantaina ja sunnuntaina ja ehkä jo perjantainaki! Vois puuhata lapionkin kanssa ehko jottain jos jakselee?



Kyllä sitä lapiotaki voi heilutella vähän. Jos vaan hissi pyörii, niin lauantai ja sunnuntai tulee oltua Oukulla  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

viikonloppuna voisi rakentaa oukulle jonku uuen laiturin mistä vois sitten kalastella alastuloa.....huh.Puuta löytyy ja motorsahakin on kuumana...
näps!

----------


## dauppi

Jepjep. Mä oon huomenna menossa Oukulle jos ei ihan puukkoja sada. Sunnuntai on kans vapaa, joten vois pistää lapiota heilumaan. Moottorisahakin vois laulaa niin saatas uutta linjaa. Mahdollisimman paljon porukkaa vaan kaivelemaan niin jotain tapahtuukin. Otetaan vaikka makkuria mukkaan ja paistellaan jossain.

Mulle tarjottiin Sintesistä vaihdossa Pitbullia...pitäsköhän sitä vanhoilla päivillä vielä semmonen laittaa. Enemmän olis kyllä käyttöä kylmälle käteiselle just nyt.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Muuten, melkoinen määrä maastureita City-Sportin kellarissa, olisko syksyksi tiedossa ale / rea / rabatt / sale kun Stinkyt, Fuel Ex:t ja Remedyt ei taida kaikki löytää uutta omistajaa kovin pian...



Helvetti se Stinky on 2004-2005 mallia ja kyselin paljosko ne antais alennusta siitä niin vaivaiset 100 e..TÖRKEÄÄ :Vihainen:

----------


## dauppi

Niinmuutenniin, Mika veti mönkijällä päin puuta ja hajotti polvensa. Jamis Diablo 1.0 17.5" myynnissä. Kuin uusi. 1200e. Ilmoitus ridefreessä.

----------


## HemmoP

lauantaiaamupäivästä oukulle? Ajais mitä ajais ja raksais jos jaksais. Ehkä huomenisa illasta vois mennä rakentaan jotain? Ehtisin varmaa kasin jälkeen. Oisko sillo kettää mukana, ihan lapiohommia aattelin..mua hirvittää ne teän liplapfreerydelaiturit  :Leveä hymy: 

Eilen pelattiin golffiaki. ***** timo tuli puista ja pesi koko porukan! Meikä hävis, kaikille, yllätys! Onneksi oon vielä Kimblemestari kuitenkin.

----------


## Fillarimies

No mä meen ainaki lauantaina maastolenkille oukulle, toivuttuani kunnon pannutuksesta naamalleni :Leveä hymy:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## dauppi

Nyt nolottaa ja rankasti. Olin sitten menossa Oukulle ajamaan tuossa hetki sitten. Koska on niin hillittömän kuuma keli, pakkasin hanskat, suojat ja kypärän nätisti reppuun. Ajelin sitten vauhdikkaasti kohti Oukkua ja siinä vähän ennen jätkänkynttilää tein manuaalia pikku kummusta. Pyörä lähti kaatumaan oikealle ja eturengas tuli vinossa alas. Rengas sortui alta ja minä syöksyin asfalttiin. Vahingot: vasemmasta kämmenestä lähti iho 2e kolikon kokoiselta alueelta, oikesta kyynärpäästä ja polvesta myös. Sääressä ja käsivarressa on pienempää naarmua sitten pitemmältikin. Kävin sitten tyynenrauhallisesti vertavaluvana ostamassa apteekista desinfiontiainetta ja palasin kotiin paikkailemaan haavoja.

Että tällaista ajamista täällä tänään. Jos vaikka lauantaina ja sunnuntaina koittas olla ajokunnossa ja päästä vaikka ihan Oukulle asti ilman damagea.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pari kuvaa sain nettiin kaverin avustuksella:

Billy lake:

Billy lake:


Viime viikonloppuna kaytiin melomassa merella. Jaavuoret losahtelivat kaukaisuudessa, ja keli oli aivan tyyni ja aurinkoinen. Oltiin yota hiekkasarkalla, johon oli upotettu Herculeksen pyrsto. Yolla nousi yllattaen myrsky ja vesi kapusi melkein teltoille. Olimme saarroksissa vuorokauden. Koneen pyrsto sojotti hiekasta keskella leiria kuin palanen avaruusalusta. Oli aika kummat fiilikset, ja olin varma, etta kohta hiekasta alkaa kaivautuun esille laumoittain ravuilta nayttavia avaruusolentoja. Lahimaastossa kellui kuollut valas valkoisena, ja taivaanrannassa jaiden lomassa vilahteli mustia hahmoja, ehka hylkeita. Kampela lepasi meren pohjassa mustana.

Tulis jo oma tietokone! Tavarat on viela Montrealissa 5000 km paassa, ku  muuttofirma on yhta nopia ku naapurin jalaton mummo.

Ai niip, taalla on yks kaveri, joka on ollut fillaroimassa Wade Simmonsin kanssa Yellowknifessa. Se oli mun kanootin peramiehena.

-M

----------


## HemmoP

> Tulis jo oma tietokone!



make hei, jäbä on sielä missä on elämää ja haaveilee jostain irkeistä sun muista.. sulle on vissiin jääny se pääkaupunkiseutuvaihe vielä päälle  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuvia voisit kyllä pistää enempi levitykseen. Laita pulloon ne ja viskaa röönlannin yli atlanttiin, meen narviikkiin oottaan että kolfvirta tuo ne sinne ja pistän nettiin.

Enää muutama tunti ja vapaille! luxus!

----------


## V

sunnuntaina leville dehoota ajamaan. je, totta fillarifoorumiin rekkaajille ja rovaniemi palstan lukijoille jotain alennusta annetaan..  :Leveä hymy: 

neljällä kympillä tais jonkulaisen pyörän saada sieltä.. ei taija omalla pyörällä saada iloa irti..

----------


## tv.

Huhhuh, olipa taas rankka päivä. Taas meni viime hetkeen että sai piirustukset kopioliikkeeseen. Toimistossa lämpötila 29 astetta  :Hymy: 

Huomena Oukulle kruisaileen, oujee!

----------


## HemmoP

v, vuokraa suoraa se stab"mikälieparasmalli"..  Saat ainaki jotain iloa ajosta  :Leveä hymy: 

Oltiin ajaa dh:ta Juhon kans. Tai eka ajelin yksin kun ylläri ketään rovaniemeläistä vitun lahnaa ei KIINNOSTA ajaa hissipyörää  :Leveä hymy:  Kaupungisa on siistimpi keulia! Huomenna uudestaan, meen heti aamutuimaan 10-12 välisä. Tulukaa joka tulee.

Juho otti kontaktia vähän maan kanssa. Saldona kyynärpää auki. Sit rullattiin rallisti koulurinnettä ja se koitti kuitata sisältä ohi. Saldona toinen kyynerpää auki ja eastonin stonga näytti melko tsipsiltä. Oli muuten villin näkönen voltti! Näkkiin siittä metrin päästä ku äijjä lentää niinku videopeleissä! Itte olin niin läski, että vaikka tuli puhtaasti kylkeen, niin en siirtyny milliäkään  :Leveä hymy:  Hösövoima on kyllä melko asiallinen ominaisuus!

muuten normipäivä. Damn Seagulls soitti hyvin rokeissa. Rok!

----------


## Fillarimies

> Nyt nolottaa ja rankasti. Olin sitten menossa Oukulle ajamaan tuossa hetki sitten. Koska on niin hillittömän kuuma keli, pakkasin hanskat, suojat ja kypärän nätisti reppuun. Ajelin sitten vauhdikkaasti kohti Oukkua ja siinä vähän ennen jätkänkynttilää tein manuaalia pikku kummusta. Pyörä lähti kaatumaan oikealle ja eturengas tuli vinossa alas. Rengas sortui alta ja minä syöksyin asfalttiin. Vahingot: vasemmasta kämmenestä lähti iho 2e kolikon kokoiselta alueelta, oikesta kyynärpäästä ja polvesta myös. Sääressä ja käsivarressa on pienempää naarmua sitten pitemmältikin. Kävin sitten tyynenrauhallisesti vertavaluvana ostamassa apteekista desinfiontiainetta ja palasin kotiin paikkailemaan haavoja.
> 
> Että tällaista ajamista täällä tänään. Jos vaikka lauantaina ja sunnuntaina koittas olla ajokunnossa ja päästä vaikka ihan Oukulle asti ilman damagea.



Mä en onneksi osaa keulia/vetää manuaalia kunnolla :Leveä hymy:   Mutta kkatumisen taidon osaan :Hymy:  
Löfflerin succikssetkin tuli ostettua ja ei muutakuin huomenna oukulle rullaamaan..hyttysten sekaan!

----------


## V

vois tulla jäykkiksellä hissipyöräilyä oukulleki harrastamaan, mutta kypärä pitäs hommata.. se ei ole mikään helppo homma..

sieltä leviltä vissiin sai niitä kamppeitaki vuokralle..

minkäslaisia pyöriä tuolla oukulla on vuokralla?

----------


## marco1

> minkäslaisia pyöriä tuolla oukulla on vuokralla?



No ei nyt mahottomia vaadita. Ei siellä ole muita vuokrapyöriä kuin nuo Kimmon mopot...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> vois tulla jäykkiksellä hissipyöräilyä oukulleki harrastamaan, mutta kypärä pitäs hommata.. se ei ole mikään helppo homma..
> 
> sieltä leviltä vissiin sai niitä kamppeitaki vuokralle..
> 
> minkäslaisia pyöriä tuolla oukulla on vuokralla?



Siellä on Trek bruiser 2 ja joku muu trekki ja sitte joku ihan romu. Suosittelen sitä Bruiser 2:sta. On siellä varmaan kypäriäkin vuokrattavissa... Mulla on fullface ja aajattelin lähteä tavalliselle maastolenkille koko päiväksi oukulle, ja ulkona on 27 varjossa niin mahtaa tulla kuuma :Nolous:

----------


## HemmoP

ei tuu lähettyä, varjossa +35.. ***** sinne kuolis nestehukkaan jo hissimatkalla

----------


## Fillarimies

Onhan siellä se rinneravintola sieltä saa ilmasta vettä... Ja sitäpaitsi sinne on luvattu kuurosadetta... jee mä ainakin meen... :Cool:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Sateella hissit ei pyöri :/
sunnuntaina miekin voisin ostaa lipun ja ajeleen jos ei sada.
nyt on vähä vattatautia niin ei haluta.  :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

joo, huominen vois olla parempi veto. Vois lähteä kelkkaileen ja uimaan nyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Joo-o...  eipä ollu yhtään intoa ajaa tänään. Kolme tuntia olin Oukulla ja ehkä 6 kertaa laskin alas.

----------


## Hösö

jätin sit kaameen kapulan reissunpäällä taxiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

***** että oli makia ajjaa Oukulla!! Huhhuh! Harmi vaan, ettei kukaan saa mitään uutta tehtyä, mutta vanahojaki polokuja oli helmi rullata. Daupin kans fiksattiin dh ratalle sen dropin alastuloon ne Hösön *2 VUOTTA SITTEN* nikkaroimat lavat, ei tarvi kynsiä naamallaan jos jää lyhyeksi. Perjantaina muutama tunti ja sunnuntaina 11-18. Tiitsan kans vielä veivattiin hullu maantielenkki päälle, luxus!

ei muutakiitos. Kovasti suunniteltiin Daupin kans, että ois siisti tehä kaikkea uutta oukullekin..mutta tiiän, ettettä te velliperseet mitään saa aikaan  :Leveä hymy:  ikinä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Jos tuot vähän lautaa, nauloja, sahan/moottorisahan ja vasaran niin kyllä me tv:n ja dauppin ja Fillarimestari yms. saahaan jotain aikaan :Cool:  
Nyt on sitte 4 päivän oukkuputki ohi ja tänään alko työt...hyvästi vapaus :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

No ***** raahaa ite ne lapiot ja naulat sinne ja *TEE!*

***** nii sitä o itte kukanenki teheny, *SILLON 2 VUOTTA SITTEN!*

----------


## tv.

Meikäläisellä ei oo tällä hetkellä yhtään intoa rakennella Oukulle systeemejä. Oukulla en oo kerenny ajamaan tän kesänä ja nytki näyttää viikonloput olevan täynnä muuta hommaa. Sittekö hissit menee kiinni, niin eipä tuonne jaksa lähteä taluttelemaan pyörää ylös. 

Eli yhteenvetona sanoisin, että Oukun kesäkausi on liian lyhyt.

----------


## tv.

Tiitsa on julkkis!!! Kattokaa uusin Roihu-lehti, sivu 19.

----------


## HemmoP

> Jos tuot vähän lautaa, nauloja, sahan/moottorisahan ja vasaran niin kyllä me tv:n ja dauppin ja Fillarimestari yms. saahaan jotain aikaan



Tosta voitas laittaa vaikka vedonlyönti pystyyn..veikkaan että meikän veikkauksen kerroin ois lähelle ykköstä. Vaikka toisin sinne valmiit reitit, ette sais niitä tehtyä ajettaviksi  :Leveä hymy:  Hävetkää nyt sentään. 

selittäkää vaan, muuttakaa vitun tasapäät ouluun  :Leveä hymy: 

Enää 5 aamua ja alkaa KESÄLOMA saatana!


argh

----------


## Hösö

> Enää 5 aamua ja alkaa KESÄLOMA saatana!
> 
> 
> argh



2 aamua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

eikä oo enää pitkästi talveenkaan!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. TALVI!
itellä se tulee oleen vielä ensimmäinen talvi lähellä tuntureita! huh.






hieman mie rakastan lunta!

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Upeita kuveja... Huuh :Hymy:

----------


## dauppi

Kuvissa havaittavissa homokyykkää!

Torstai on taas vapaata ja nyt vois oikeesti yrittää saada lapioituakin. Hyvä Kimmo kun heität haastetta kehiin, niin ei ylpeys anna periksi olla rakentamattaa jotain uutta. Tiitsalla oli kuulemma kärryllinen lautaa jo valmiina. Ne vois käydä kippaan jonnekin Oukulle. 

Eli kaikki junioirit ja muutkin torstaina Oukulle. Sieltä löytyy pari lapiota, joten tarpeellista tavaraa ovat lähinnä saha, vasarat, naulat. Kyllä tuohon niin pienellä vaivalla sais paljon hyvää ajettavaa. On se vaan kumma jos kukaan ei viitsi tehdä mitään.

----------


## HemmoP

Levi odottelee.. perjantaina rock!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. voishan sitä polkasta ittesä leville kohta. ensin mökille ja kalalle kummiski.


lauantaina uintikisat rovaniemelä, pienellä piitsillä. pitää ohimennen näyttää ahvenet.


-T

----------


## Sami W

> Kuvissa havaittavissa homokyykkää!
> 
> Torstai on taas vapaata ja nyt vois oikeesti yrittää saada lapioituakin. Hyvä Kimmo kun heität haastetta kehiin, niin ei ylpeys anna periksi olla rakentamattaa jotain uutta. Tiitsalla oli kuulemma kärryllinen lautaa jo valmiina. Ne vois käydä kippaan jonnekin Oukulle. 
> 
> Eli kaikki junioirit ja muutkin torstaina Oukulle. Sieltä löytyy pari lapiota, joten tarpeellista tavaraa ovat lähinnä saha, vasarat, naulat. Kyllä tuohon niin pienellä vaivalla sais paljon hyvää ajettavaa. On se vaan kumma jos kukaan ei viitsi tehdä mitään.



Mihinkäs aikaan olis tarkoitus olla liikkeellä?

----------


## Fillarimies

Mulla on töitä 2 saakka mutta sen jälkeen voin kyllä tulla tekemään hommia jos ei sada.

----------


## dauppi

Koko päivä on vapaata, mutta keskipäivällä pitää vähän hoidella asioita keskustassa. Jos vaikka tähtäis siihen, että olis kolmelta oukulla. Jos vaikka alottas kaivuuhommilla ja sitten siirtys ajamiseen.

----------


## Sami W

> Koko päivä on vapaata, mutta keskipäivällä pitää vähän hoidella asioita keskustassa. Jos vaikka tähtäis siihen, että olis kolmelta oukulla. Jos vaikka alottas kaivuuhommilla ja sitten siirtys ajamiseen.



Mulla ei taida onnistua muuten kuin neljän jälkeen. Sää varauksella tietenkin.

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä voisin lähteä kaivamaan joskus neljän aikaan jos ei oo töissä raskasta :Cool:

----------


## Mechz

mie voisin kans ilmaantua nejän jälkeen paikalle....

----------


## Fillarimies

Noniin sittehän meillä on hyvin porukkaa siellä. 
Mechz, Sami W,Sami, dauppi, meitsi. Oliko siellä niitä lapioita lainattavissa muita kuin se josta on syöty kärki irti? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Minä olen tulossa kans!

----------


## Sami W

Lapiota ei multa löydy. Vasaran voin ottaa mukaan ja nauloja. Vai onko siellä puutavaraa mihin niitä käyttää?

Näyttäis tulevan vettä tavaalta. Pitäiskö sopia joku toinen päivä.

----------


## Fillarimies

juu eipä tullu lähettyä...vettä tulee kuin saavista kaataen. Olisko lauantai hyvä päivä rakentaa? Mäkin voin ottaa vasaran ja nauloja matkaan. Mulla on vaan kenttälapio mutta kyllähän sillä voi viimeistellä taideteokset :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa yllätys taas et pojat löysi taas jonku syyn et voi jättää menemättä oukulle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Eipä nappaa vesisateeseen lähteä. Tulee niitä parempiakin päiviä.

----------


## Hösö

LOLMA!!!!!!!!! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## dauppi

Sokeristako nää nykyajan nuoret on tehty? Vähän myöhässä (16:30) pääsin paikalle, mutta kaivoinkin siellä sit 3 tuntia. Yksin. Ensin isonsin loppukornerin alastuloa ja sitten menin lapioimaan bermejä. Sieltä löyty pari sen verran isoa kiveä, ettei yksin saanut liikkeelle. Tiitsa kävi ajamassa rallia ja spekuloimassa. Suunniteltiin linjoja ja kaivuusessareita. Itse en pääse viikonloppuna enkä alkuviikosta, mutta keskiviikko-illasta eteenpäin sopii. Saattehan te kyllä sinne mennä kaivamaan ilman minuakin, alotettuja voi jatkaa ja uusia aloittaa. Muistakaa vaan sitten järjenkäyttö, eli mitään muuta toimintaa haittaavaa ei kannata rakentaa. Yritetään pitää valitukset poissa, niin saadaan rakentaa ja työkaluja lainaan. Ja jos joku tulee sanomaan kaivelusta, niin ollaan ystävällisiä ja keskustellaan asioista rakentavasti. Voitas vaikka joku ilta mennä porukalla rakentamaan. Illalla on mukavampi kaivaakin kun on viileää, vaikka eipä tänäänkään kuuma tullut. Ne lapiot oli muuten vieläkin siinä hissilippuporttikopin alla, johon ne sillon pari viikkoa sitten ne käski jättää.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Huomenna voisin tulla jos ei sada.
Onko muita menos??

----------


## Sami W

Juu...sokerista en tiedä, mutta nuoria ollaan :Leveä hymy: 
Tämä nyt on mulle kuitenkin vain harrastus. En lähde itteäni vapaaehtoisesti kastelemaan jos voi valita jonkin kuivankin päivän. Ja alun alkaenkin kyllä ilmoitin sen säävarauksen.
Mulle käy kyllä päivä kuin päivä klo.1600 jälkeen ja viikonloppuna muulloinkin.

----------


## Fillarimestari

SamiW huomenna ootko tulossa? mie aattelin et jos menis ajeleen ja sit jos porukkaa tulee kaivaan niin sit kaivais itekki :Hymy: 
tulleeko dauppi?

----------


## HemmoP

> olipa yllätys taas et pojat löysi taas jonku syyn et voi jättää menemättä oukulle




NONIIMPÄ, ***** mitä spedejä  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: D :Leveä hymy: :

Dauppi on ainoa kova jätkä, muut on tollasia tuhannen velliperseitä. Meitsi tulee kaivaan, kunhan lomille seleviän.

Enää hetki ja Leville!!! Sit kohtapuoleen alkaa lomat ja kaikki. KUUKAUSI pois oulusta, jeah!!!!

----------


## Sami W

> SamiW huomenna ootko tulossa? mie aattelin et jos menis ajeleen ja sit jos porukkaa tulee kaivaan niin sit kaivais itekki
> tulleeko dauppi?



Tänään ei onnistu. Pitää käyttää autoa huollossa ja hoitaa juoksevia asioita.
Huominen on auki. Olisko silloin muita tulossa?

----------


## V

kylläpä täällä on taas jutut..  :Hymy: 

kaivaa kellä kiinnostaa.. tosin jos käyttää niitä niin miksei kaivais..  :Hymy: 

huh, se kypärä ois vieläki hankinnassa. teemun halpis kypärä jäi jonneki otsamo tunturin maastoihin ku pehmusteet tippu.. 

Mitähän sitä ite tekee huomenna vois kait sitä tulla jotain tekemään, vaikka minulle kyllä riittää polut ku ei uskalla hyppiä.. 

PERRJJANTAAII!!

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä meen huomenna ihan satavarmasti vaikka satais saavista kaatamalla...

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin ja tänään mennään Fillamestarin kanssa Klo. 15.00 kaivamaan.
Tulossa muita?

----------


## tv.

7 tuntia vielä....

----------


## Fillarimies

Hei äläs pölli kuvia web-kameroista :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Onnea kisoihin, toivottavasti ei pyörä hajoa ja älä hajota itseäsi!

----------


## Teemu N

Meehä V kaivamaan kaveriksi. Oon mieki ollu kaivamassa vaikka mistään uskalla ajaakaa... Mut sillo oliki se ISO PAHA Kimmo vielä täällä ja se pomotti nii armotta  :Hymy:  Onneks se on muuttaanu ouluu...

PS. Kimmo mulle tulee muuan Moto Morinin Cangaro Enduro (350cc V2) hoitoon syssymmällä. Vai tietääkö moisista legendarisista laitteista kukaan muu kuin tämmöset vanhat jäärät mitään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tehtiimpä fillaripojan ja parin muun kaa kaks kaarta oukulle!

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...13.7/alku1.jpg
http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...13.7/alku2.jpg 
http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...3.7/loppu1.jpg
http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...3.7/loppu2.jpg

----------


## Fillarimies

No menihän niissä neljätuntia...pHuuh :Hymy:  
Ja sitte meen huomenna rakentamaan sitä pientä droppia, mikä on vähän paskana. Onkos dauppi tulossa mukaan? Mä meen joskus siinä klo. 14 sinne ja otan nauloja ja vasaran matkaan.

----------


## dauppi

Hyvä pojat! Esimerkillistä toimintaa!

Niin pikkudropilla tarkoitit varmaan tuota joka 'loppu1'-kuvassa taustalla näkyykin. Sen sais tosiaan fiksata kuntoon kun joka kerta jännää että tipahtaako tämä alta vai ei. Se varmaan kannattas käyttää ihan palasina ja tehdä alusta uusiksi niin tulis kerralla hyvä. Itse en tosiaan pääse ajelemaan tai kaivelemaan ennen ensi keskiviikkoa.

----------


## Sami W

Mie voisin huomenna ilmaantua siinä yhden/kahden maissa paikalle. Otan vasaran ja nauloja mukaan.
Eikun V mukaan vaan jos kiinnostaa. Taitaa itselläkin olla hyppimisten kanssa vähän niin ja näin. Ei ole pyörä vuoteen juuri muuta kuin asfalttia nähny :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Sunnuntaina aateltiin päiväksi ajamaan ja sit illalla kaivais jotain  :Hymy: 
noi kaaret mitä tehtiin niin niitä pittääpi korentaa sitten että ei mene yli jos luijjaa tullee.

Kimmo Mistä päivästä mihin meillä on majoitus ja saadaanko me tänäkin vuonna ilmaiset hissiliput ja se ilmainen päivä ruoka niinku viimevuonna tais olla?

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu niin mä ajattelinkin sen purkaa ja sitten kasata uudestaan. Mulla se jo yhesti hajos kun menin siitä. Ja sitä vois muuten pikkasen korottaa, niin se ois parempi. Onko niitä tukkeja missä siellä oukulla, niin vois tehä lisää niitä kaaria tai sitte semmosen smoothin pienen dropin (ei mitään semmosta tiitin kaavailemaa 4m droppia) :Hymy:  
Niitä kaaria vois tosiaan korottaa niin siihen vois tulla vähän lujempaa. Taneli meinas että jos lyötäs semmoset tapit maahan ja sitte laitettas niitä vasten tukkeja ja multaa. Se ois hyvä ajatus mutta ensin pitäis löytää niitä tukkeja ja lautoja, Alpengerin pihakalusteet vois lainata ja tehä niistä jotain :Leveä hymy:  ja palauttaa sitten kun kesä on ohi... :No huh!:  
Joo mä meen tosiaan tänään sinne sitä droppia korjaamaan tossa 13-14 aikaan. Otan nauloja ja vasaran ja kenttälapion :Cool:

----------


## V

ei tässä tälle päivälle kerkeä mihinkään. huomenna vois ostaa hissilipun ja tulla  rullaileen sitä oukun rinnettä alas. jos ei kovin innostu tänää grillaileen..

----------


## Fillarimies

Tehtiin äsken Sami W:n kanssa oukulle droppi, kun se vanha oli niin huonossa kunnossa. Siitä sitte kelpaa rymytellä alaspäin. Se on sitte tukevaa tavaraa, ei notku! :Cool:

----------


## marco1

No ni, takaisin maisemissa. Huomiseksi jotain ajohommia säädetään kovaa kyytiä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin tuutkos huomenna oukulle? Sinne on tulossa: Minä, juhani, taneli, tiit(vissin), sami ja roindirt clubista porukkaa. Aateltiin ottaa hissiliput kokopäiväksi ja ajaa koko päivä. Ja nyt kun siellä on uudet linjat niin hubaa on.
Daupille terveisiä, saatiin se iso kivi pois siitä sun linjasta Sami W kanssa. :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jep!
Huomenna ouQlle rällään. fillariboi monen aikaan oot menos? yritetään ainaski 5h ajaa?
Joo kyllähä roidirt jengiä tulossa kans, ainaki niin oli suunnitelma.

----------


## Fillarimies

Ai vit*** kun on jalat ja kädet kipeinä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Minkäs kokoinen kuuppa jäsen V:llä on? Meikäläisellä löytyy suht kookkaita pottia  (Giro Monza L -63cm asti ja XL-kokoinen LG Wings) testattavaksi ja kaverille myymäni XL-kokoinen Giro Xen pyöreämpään kuulaan onnistuu saada testattavaksi.

Hyvät reitit taas tuolla päättäjien toimesta merkittyinä..  :Leveä hymy:  tulipa syötettyä paarmoja taas.

----------


## Hösö

lol! ***** et o siistiä olla täälä...vois huomenna kävässä oukulla kattoon et mitä tet ootta teheny MINUN radalle :Leveä hymy: 


stana jos joku o vituillaa ni läsähtää :Leveä hymy: 


joo, jos sitä sit huomena menis levilekki katteleen menoa...ottas ehkä oluenki siinä sivussa?



aini, saap 900i+raskas kaasujalaka+lastia vitusti=8.65L/100km :No huh!:

----------


## V

> Minkäs kokoinen kuuppa jäsen V:llä on? Meikäläisellä löytyy suht kookkaita pottia  (Giro Monza L -63cm asti ja XL-kokoinen LG Wings) testattavaksi ja kaverille myymäni XL-kokoinen Giro Xen pyöreämpään kuulaan onnistuu saada testattavaksi.
> 
> Hyvät reitit taas tuolla päättäjien toimesta merkittyinä..  tulipa syötettyä paarmoja taas.



iso pää, mutta kerkesin jo hakea tuolta paikallisesta sporttiliikkeestä potan. Onneksi hain ku kerkesin sitä jo käytännössä testaamaan. Ihan hyvin pehmensi tälliä..

----------


## marco1

Mites se Leville meno, I oli lähdössä, mites Teemu?
Tässä arvonta käynnissä notta olisko niin että familjen M åker till fjällen vai poikareissulle...

----------


## HemmoP

Iiro tullee meille sinne ajanottohommiin. Teemu oli arpa silloin aiemmin duuniensa kans, joten häästä ee tiiä mittään.

DH rata rullaa ny hyvin. Paska homma vaan, ettei saatu konetta yläosaan uusia hyppyjä varten.. Mut muuten kaikki futas hyvin. Perjantaina sain Timon lapiosta käteen, saldona reikä. Lauantaina tipahin pyörän päältä, saldona reikä..jonka viimeisteli vielä toiset ihmepannut, tipahdin pyörän kyydistä paikassa missä kukaan ei voi tipahtaa  :Leveä hymy: . Illasta viel Jonin kissat raapi meikältä toisesta kädestä nahkan reikiä..huhhuh, sunnuntaina olin valmis lähteen jo takaisin Ouluun..MUTTA vain hetkeksi! Keskiviikkona takas pohjoseen, LOMALLE!!! Ei tartte kuukauteen nähdä tätä Oulun "huvi"puistoa!


Hösöki hymyili ekaa kertaa sit huhtikuun, kun pääsi takaisin pohjoiseen..on sillä vaan jokin ihmeen maaginen vaikutus ihmisiin!

----------


## Teemu N

Jep.

Koko viikonloppu töissä. Mut to ja pe vapaalla, jos vaikka innostus mopolla ajelee ja käymään kattoo Levillä poikia ja pitäähän se Hösö nähä jossain välissä ku siit on kuulemma tullu huhujebn mukaan aikuinen  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> pitäähän se Hösö nähä jossain välissä ku siit on kuulemma tullu huhujebn mukaan aikuinen



Hösö bongattu, montako pistettä saa?

Tuuppa Teemu käymään jossakin vaiheessa niin laitetaan sulle noi Schwalben NN:t alle testiin, minä haluan nähdä kaatuileeko muutkin niillä  :Leveä hymy:  
Vai onko maaliman paras keula vielä huollossa?

----------


## Fillarimies

kymmenenpistettä saa!!! :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

jees,kävin eilen iltasella tekemässä uuden reitin,tänään iltasella meen trimmerillä siistimään sen ja pitäis pari shote pätkää rakentaa niin olis vot!!

----------


## Sami W

Milloin ja minne tiitti meinas shorea mennä rakentelemaan? Sulla olis vissiin puutavaraa hallussa? Mie voisin tulla mukaan jos joskus iltasella tai viikonloppuna olet vain menossa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Mäkin voin tulla rakentamaan, kunhan ensin laitan haarniskan päälle ja turvahanskat ja turvakengät, ETTEI VAAN PÄÄSE TAPAHTUMAAN MITÄÄN!!!!

----------


## HemmoP

VIELÄ päivä paskaa ja sit Leville/lomalle!

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko *torstaina* tulossa porukkaa kaivaan oukulle, minun ja tanelin lisäksi?
Lapioon nojaajia ei katella sitte, ei tartte tieteenkään hulluna koko ajan kaivaa mutta kunhan kaivaa ja tekee niin se on pääasia! :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Vai että kaatuilu testiin...
Keula on kuulemma Saksanmaalla huollossa kun ei ollut mistään saaneet sitä o-rengasta sinne alapäähän. Mutta Ens viikolla se saapuu sitten jo Rovaniemelleasti...

Pannutin muuten kesän ekan "kunnolla" sarvien yli ku oltiin Iiron kans ajamassa "kevyttä (palauttavaa)" -lenkkiä  :Hymy:  onneks ei ollu kiviä just siinä...

----------


## Mechz

mie ja riq voitais tulla kans raksaamaan,katsotaan miten voimat riittää..samiw,mikä sulla on torstaina iltapäivällä ohjelmassa?

----------


## Sami W

Torstaina neljän jälkeen käy varmaan. Jos ei vain sada :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

Tiit, voitko hakea jostain nuita lastauslavoja, vaikka prisman takapihalta käydä kysymässä että saisko niitä...
Niistä ois kiva rakentaa jotain PIENTÄ!
Niin ja sitte miten sen lautatavaran kanssa tuotko niitä?

----------


## marco1

> Keula on kuulemma Saksanmaalla huollossa kun ei ollut mistään saaneet sitä o-rengasta sinne alapäähän. Mutta Ens viikolla se saapuu sitten jo Rovaniemelleasti...



Ajattele positiivisesti, keula ei ole ainakaan käytössä kulunut kun on ollut pari kuukautta reissullaan.  :Leveä hymy:  

Leville pitänee lähteä pällistelemään, muuten ei taida olla tarpeeksi katsojia, meistä tuleekin heti 3kpl lisää...

----------


## HemmoP

tervetuloa vaan. Muista tuua iiro mukana, tai ei saada tuloksia! Se on maalikameravastaava  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutoin ihan jees kesäfiilis! Just alkoi lomat, KUUKAUSI POIS OULUSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111  11111

----------


## dauppi

Nonih, nyt olen minäkin taas vapaa mies harrastamaan. Huomenna vois vaikka pyörähtää Oukulle töiden jälkeen, eli ehkä seiskalta voisin olla paikalla. Hissithän sillon on jo kiinni, joten vois keskittyä kaivelemaan (nenää).

Mäkin sain muuten 10 pojoa.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  

ollaan saunassa! siistiä!

----------


## marco1

> tervetuloa vaan. Muista tuua iiro mukana, tai ei saada tuloksia! Se on maalikameravastaava



Jos mie tuon sen niin joku muu saa viedä takaisin...  :Leveä hymy:  
Moottori-au sikamajoitukseen, myös ollaan perheen kanssa muualla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello tahvot,

Mattiko oli voittanut maailmankapin kilpailun??? Makia!!

Vihtu ko lukkee naita teian juttuja palstalta, niin tullee heti koti-ikava! Kauhiaa kinastelua ja vittuilua.  :Hymy:  Isoja makia on kans ikava, tosin taalta loytyy aika mekamakkeita mullet-lineja joka puolella. Vaativat tyostoa, mutta sormet syyhya (pyora ei viela taalla). Sittenki nayttais silta, etta ois pitany ottaa Harpattikone ja Raineesi eika xcykkeli...

Joo ja tietokonneesta naen unta joka paiva, hirveat sahkoposti-irstailiurapulat paalla. Vituttaa kokkia muijen virustensyomilla vehkeilla.

Tosa jouvuin melekein jo emokarhun ruokaksi. Viime viikolla oltiin kaverin kanssa kalassa joella, ku yhtakkia takapusikoista alako karhu huutaan urku auki. Mitaan ei nakyny, kuulu vaan orinaa. Yritin siikata kiikareilla ylarinteeseen, etta misa elukka onpi. En nahny mitaan, ko kiikarit sheikkas. Sitten bongasin ne: 2 m levea emokarhu ja kaks 1-vuotista pentua. Meni ihan oppikirjan mukaan, silla siella aina sanotaan, etta vaarallisinta on yllattaa emo pentuineen. Lahettiin siina muka poijes pain hilijalleen kaveleen muina miehina. Eikohan emo lahe tuleen alas. Meinasin jo vahan alkaa hermostumaan, en kuitenkaan. Sanoin Billille, etta meian pitaa vain rauhallisesti kavella poispain ja pysytella nakyvissa, niin se nalle aattelee, etta noi ei ole vaaraksi. Olin oiceassa.

Seuraavan kerran ku nahtiin karhu, niin ei jannittany enaa yhtaan.  :Hymy: 

Mites meni SM&PM:t?

-Meka

----------


## Fillarimies

Itse en ajanut SM:ssä mutta olin katsomassa niitä ja menohan oli kovaa.
Loukkaantumisia ei tapahtunut mitenkään kovinpaljon (onneksi).
Sen sijaan kalustoa meni rikki aika paljon :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimies

Lähden tänään kaivamaan ounasvaaralle reittiä, niin oisko muita tulossa matkaan? Lähden klo: 15-16 välillä!
Niitä tukkeja pitäis raahata sieltä ylempää ja tehdä niistä jotain hauskaa, (kaaria, Droppeja, yms.)
Jos löytyy vasaroita ja nauloja niin saa ottaa matkaan, niin ja lapioita tietysti!

----------


## dauppi

No voi kele! Olin illalla tunnin verran ajamassa Oukulla ja olipa kuumotukset. Toka laskulla lähdin sille kisaradalle, natsas kohtalaisesti ja onneksi niin. Siitä kalliodropista oli hajotettu taas se puualastulo. Onneksi sain revittyä pyörän suurinpiirtein siihen maasta tehdylle alastulolle asti. Meikäläisen normaalivauhdeilla jää usein siihen lavoille ja nyt olis varmasti tullu aika railakkaat pannut jos niin ois käyny. Myös siinä ison boksin kyljessä oleva, Samin ja fillaripojan vasta uudelleen rakentama lavadroppi oli vedetty ihan palasiksi. Juttelin hissipoikien kanssa ja perjantain jäljiltä oli huipulla ollu kaljatölkkejä ja kesäkelkkaradalla rikottu pullo. Jotkut esat ovat siis olleet Oukulla ryypiskelemässä ja ankean lapsuutensa aiheuttamia traumoja purkaakseen ovat huitaisseet meidän rakennelmat matalaksi. 

Huomenna taas Oukulle, tavoitteena olis olla yhden-kahden aikoihin mäessä. Ohjelmassa ajamista ja tuhojen korjailua. Kaikki mukaan.

Mites Levi muuten natsas porukoilla? Kaisalta kuulin jo, että Juho oli SM:ssä 7. Mites muut?

----------


## HemmoP

emmä ny oo ihan varma tosta 7. sijasta, mutta lujaa se ajo! Muutenkin oli ihan jees kisat, osallistujia 101 SM:ssä ja PM:ssä hitusen vähempi. Melko pitkiksi veny päivät!

Huomenna on oukulla messissä meitsi, Hösö, psysi, porinville, juho ... ainakin näin alkuun suunniteltuna. Tarkotus ois olla ajamassa heti kun hissi aukeaa!

----------


## Hösö

joo, olipa taas...huomena sit vois taas koittaa jotain?

----------


## Fillarimies

No voi perkele!!! Siinä dropin kasaamisessa meni sentään kauan aikaa :Vihainen:  
Mäkin tuun tänään oukulle Tanelin kanssa kaivamaan jotain uutta!
Hienoa oli levillä!!!

----------


## HemmoP

oukku kyl natsailee kympillä. Helevatan rentua rossata dhrataa ja sit vikalla laskulla ajella kaupunkiin kahville ALAMÄKEEN. Toisin ku oulussa, sielä on tasasen lisäksi aina vastatuulikin  :Leveä hymy: 

Ajajiakin mahtoi olla enempi ku tänä kesänä yhteensä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Laitatkos niitä Levin kuvia tänne palstalle vielä tänään? :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Kylläpä meni viikko nopeasti. Onneksi on vielä pitkä kesä edessä niin kerkiää ajaa paljon pyörällä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huhh.

olipa taas levillä.

makia reissu kaikinpuolin. eteläläisten jatkuva teatteri ja alkuviikon flunssa oli perseestä. muuten huippua!

hullussaporossa taas tapahtu. jonku tytön tissiin piirsin tussilla pentagrammin, toisen tytön kanssa tanssin valssia. lokkitanssi pisti hikoileen holtittomasti. tais sitä pari åluttaki mennä? 

niitä kuvia taas:




http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar.../levi+14-23_7/

kohti uusia seikkailuja->

-T

----------


## Hösö

joo, oukku oli aika rulex! huomena voiski lähtiä mätäneen ouluun, noh onneksi taas jaksaa sitä paskaa hetkenverran! vois kuunvaihteessa tulla takasin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Mitä järkee sun on mennä ouluun ja tulla melkein heti takas??? :Sekaisin: 
Mä voisin mennä oukulle tänään mutta kun on töitä 4jään asti niin ei kiitos...
Mutta viikonvaihteessa oukulle rälläämäänja jos vaikka pyörä ois kunnossa silloin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sami W

Vai oli termiittejä käyny oukulla asialla.
Toivottavasti kännipäissään astuivat edes naulaan sitä lavaa hajottaessaan :Leveä hymy: 
Pitäis käydä korjaamassa joku päivä, vai joko on joku ehtinyt?

----------


## dauppi

Ei se lava niin hajalla ollutkaan kuin aluksi näytti. Oli vaan kokonaisena nakattu rinteeseen ja nyt se on jo takaisin paikoillaan. Kalliodropin alastuloa ei vielä ole laitettu kuntoon.

Mun piti mennä tänään oukulle ajamaan kun on vapaata, mutta näin se vaan päivä tuhraantu muita asioita hoidellessa. Hartiat on kyllä jumissa eilisestä ja olo on tukkoinen. Liekö sitten flunssaa vai jotain allergiaa.

----------


## Sami W

No hyvä vaan että on haba loppunu vandaaleilta kesken :Hymy: 
Vois loppuviikosta varmaan lähteä käymään uudelleen oukulla. Jos vaikka jaksais hiukan ajellakin.

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu niin vois... Ja seuraavalla viikolla pyörää päivittämään :Vink:   :Cool:

----------


## tv.

Viikonloppuna ajamaan Oukulle, ainaki toisena päivänä. Tänään päivällä olis haluttanu hulluna lähteä lapioimaan Oukulle, mutta innostus lopahti työpäivän päätteeksi. Huomenilta menee 66:sta purkaessa. Jonakin loppuviikon iltana vois käyä lapioimasa vaikka jonku lepposan 7 metrin hyppyrin siihen lumilautastreetrinteen yläosaan.

----------


## tv.

En malttanu odottaa loppuviikkoa:

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/tommiv/oukku1.jpg

http://personal.inet.fi/koti/tommiv/oukku2.jpg

Testasin muutaman kerran. Oli aika rento. Lennon pituutta saa säädeltyä vauhdilla (ompa yllättävää!). Alastuloa on riittävän pitkälle. Siihen rinteeseen alastulon jälkeen vois vielä kaivaa jotain pientä.

Tuota nokkaa ei sitte mennä muuttelemaan kovin paljoa. Muuten vihainen Tommi saattaa lyödä lapiolla  :Vink: 

Oli aika lepposaa kaivaa maata pari tuntia. Sääskiä oli tosi vähän. Auton sai ajettua 5 metrin päähän ja stereoista pysty kuuntelemaan samalla Maidenia ja Europea.

----------


## Hösö

> joo, oukku oli aika rulex! huomena voiski lähtiä mätäneen ouluun, noh onneksi taas jaksaa sitä paskaa hetkenverran! vois kuunvaihteessa tulla takasin!




ouluun?  :Leveä hymy:  oon vissii aika pillereissä taas ollu?  :Leveä hymy: 

perus hki taas...perseestä!

----------


## Fillarimies

> Oli aika lepposaa kaivaa maata pari tuntia. Sääskiä oli tosi vähän. Auton sai ajettua 5 metrin päähän ja stereoista pysty kuuntelemaan samalla Maidenia ja Europea.



Eikös ookki leposaa. Näikös ne uudet korkeammat kaaret jotka me väsättiin tanskun kanssa sinne Deehoo radan loppuun, ja Hösö vähän kommentoi rakentavasti sitä("heittää liikaa mettään" :Leveä hymy:  ) :Leveä hymy:  
Juu eipä siinä, on se hyvä että joku sanoo jotakin, että voi sitte rakentaa parempia systeemeijkbtä... :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

kYLLÄ MIE HUOMASIN ne uuet penkkamutkat siinä alhaalla.


Taas tulee meleko hyvät ilmat viikonlopuksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hhei..

Vaihtaja tulossa.
ja myös korvake ja hintaa korvakkeella oli 25€ huh.

----------


## Fillarimies

Mistäs kävit katteeleen?
Itteni tuunaus alkaa maanantaina :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no ***** se taittaa lopusta liikaa ylöspäin, siis meikän mielestä...


mut tepä sielä ajatte nykyään...

----------


## Mechz

fillariboy,mihin sie haluat niitä lastauslavoja?voin puottaa viikonloppuna kärryllisen niitä johonkin....

----------


## marco1

Hmm, jokohan sitä olisi sen verran tervehtynyt että pääsisi pyörän päälle...prkl kurkku kipeä jo monta päivää.

Pe ja viikonloppuna ainakin ajetaan? T? I?

----------


## Hösö

marko, leviltä asti vai?


siellä sai kaikki kerralla jonku pöpön, ite kävin lekurillaki sen takia.

----------


## HemmoP

> Hmm, jokohan sitä olisi sen verran tervehtynyt että pääsisi pyörän päälle...prkl kurkku kipeä jo monta päivää.



no et oo ainoa! Tää kurkkukipu näyttää olevan joku Levi-syndrooma kun kaikilla on toi. 

Ehkä tää kuitenkin kohta helepottaa, rupeaa muuten vituttamaan tää jouten olo! Saatana!

Kuvailin tossa lomia, lepposia elikoita ja Rovaniemi on paras paikka.

----------


## marco1

> marko, leviltä asti vai?
> siellä sai kaikki kerralla jonku pöpön, ite kävin lekurillaki sen takia.



No Levin jälkeenhän tämä on alkanut.. antoiko lääkärisetä nappeja vai pitääkö tämän kanssa vain kärvistellä? 
Outo pöpö ja minä kun en käynytkään siellä ihmisvarastossa..

Marko

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

> no et oo ainoa! Tää kurkkukipu näyttää olevan joku Levi-syndrooma kun kaikilla on toi.




Jepjep

Pari päivää saikkua täälläkin...


-V

----------


## Fillarimies

Kurkkukipu johtuu varmaan ylenpalttisesta Gondoli-hississä istumisesta. Kävikös siellä veto?
Niin niitä lastauslavoja vois tipauttaa sinne missä on se daupin tekemät kaaret, ja jos viittit niin niitä laudanpätkiä vois käyttää kans.

----------


## tv.

> Kurkkukipu johtuu varmaan ylenpalttisesta Gondoli-hississä istumisesta. Kävikös siellä veto?



Meikällä ei ole mitään tautia Levin jäljiltä. Gondolikoppissa ilma ei liiku mihinkään suuntaan eli vetoa ei ole. Jätkät on vaan ajanu niin lujaa pyörällä, että ootte vilustunu  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

millä vitun pyörällä? :Leveä hymy: 



kyl se kissa 8kynppiä meni.... :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Meikällä ei ole mitään tautia Levin jäljiltä. Gondolikoppissa ilma ei liiku mihinkään suuntaan eli vetoa ei ole. Jätkät on vaan ajanu niin lujaa pyörällä, että ootte vilustunu



Jarrut on varmaan ollu rikki... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## dauppi

Ei sitä Leviä kesäflunssaan tarvita. Mulla ei ole liikkunut tällä viikolla päässä kuin räkä, mutta sitä sitten onkin kunnolla. Ei oo jaksanu lähteä saikkua ruinaamaan, kun muuten ei ole kipeä olo. Pitää yrittää kasata itsensä sunnuntaiksi ajamaan. Töitä on kolmeen ja sit oukulle.

Lavoja tarttee siihen ennen spooreja droppiin ja kalliodropin alastuloksi. Ne varmaan vois säilöä samaan pinoon niiden umpilahojen lautojen kanssa siihen spoorien viereen.

----------


## Teemu N

Marco1 -> Ajattelin käydä huomenissa ajamassa, startti n. 14.
Nyt töissä, aamulla pikku unet ennen lenkille lähtöä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Lauantaina Cruisailemaan lähtijöitä oukulle?
Minä, Sami ja taneli ollaan ainaki menossa, joskus puolenpäivän aikaan.

----------


## tv.

Meikä menee ajeleen huomena (jos en nuku iltapäivään asti). Eilen kävin xc-lenkillä kattelemassa jotain alaspäin meneviä polkuja juhannuskalliolta ja Sky Hotellin toisen puolen kalliolta. Illalla vois mennä käymään Oukulla touhuamassa jotain pientä. Käyä vaikka kattelemassa löytyykö juhannuskallioiden ympäristöstä jotain pieniä luonnondroppeja yms. Nyt on vähän tylsää rullailla huipulta sinne dh-radalle.

----------


## marco1

Teemu, se on tämä jakkara tuolta noiden muiden joukosta: http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?mo...ge&PAGE_id=179
tai sitten joku muu...

----------


## Fillarimies

Meen oukulle klo. 13 tietämissä että jos näkyy mua niin voi heittää kättä! :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

JAAAja... Lauantaina sitte Oukulle pyörimään, ketä tulossa?
Jos jaksais ostaa vaikka sen hissilipun... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikas Levi-tauti siella oikein riehuu? Liittyyko siihen oksentelua ja paansarkya seka heikkova olova? Kuulostaa epailyttavasti viirukselta.

Jarnolle: Tuuhan tanne, tilaa on! Meilla on kaks huonetta vapaana.  :Hymy:  Toita riittaa tommoselle inssille, kuhan tyoluvat hommaa. Lahemma kalalle. Riekkoja on ihan perkeleesti kans.

Ne joita asia koskee: meikan uudet sahkopostiosoitteet on nyt markus.siivola (at) iki.fi ja inuit (at) iki.fi . Naijen pitais pysya ikuisesti, vissiin. Meikan vanhat hut.fi-ossut saatte elokuun lopussa heittaa roskagoriin.

Keep it up, nutheads!

-Meka

----------


## Ville

Ilmoittaudun kanssa Levi-Infektion uhriksi... Kurkku ollu kipeä jo pitemmän aikaa. :l

----------


## dauppi

Tämänpäiväinen Oukunreissu saattoi käydä suhteellisen kalliiksi. Hylkäsin pyörän kävelyvauhdeista siinä dh-radan kivikoissa ennen kalliodroppia. Heti en huomannut mitään vaurioita, mutta hississä sitten käsi sattui viistoputkelle ja huomasi siinä miehekkään lommon. Putki on siis painunut kasaan useamman sentin alueelta ja varmaan melkein sentin sisäänpäin. Nyt vaan kyselemään maahantuojalta crash replacement-eturunkoa. Olisi tainnut sittenkin olla järkevämpää ostaa se vähän järeämpi malli kun tuota hissipyöräilyähän tässä lähinnä on tullut harrastettua. Hissien kiinnimenon jälkeen kyllä varmasti tulee ajettua pitempääkin lenkkiä jos tuo pyörä nyt vaan pysyy kasassa.

----------


## HemmoP

joo ei muutako ostat multa V10 itelles, voit paiskoa vaikka kerrostalon katolta alas ni ei mee putket littiin  :Leveä hymy: 

Oltiin Ivalossa. Se siitä. Tekasin leffan, kesästä/kelekkailusta yleensäkin ja sitten jostain muustamistälie.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/83477-...uttuj_0001.wmv

----------


## tv.

Hyvä video. Miten kelekka reagoi kun se uppoaa veteen?

----------


## Hösö

ööö...kastuu?  :Leveä hymy: 


jeejee, makia video...ennää 2pv ja loma!  :Leveä hymy:  tai siis vapaat...5pv! sit oiski 2vkoa kait töitä ja 2vkoa lomaa...


mite vitussa tätä työressiä oikee taas jaksais?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

> Oltiin Ivalossa. Se siitä. Tekasin leffan, kesästä/kelekkailusta yleensäkin ja sitten jostain muustamistälie.
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/83477-...uttuj_0001.wmv



Missäs välissä ehditte nämä velvollisuudet hoitaa?
_Moottorisahamiehet uhkailivat telttailijoita Ivalossa29.7.2006 14:03

 Kaksi ivalolaista miestä uhkaili moottorisahalla keskelle Ivalon taajamaa majoittautuneita ulkopaikkakuntalaisia telttailijoita perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä.

Uhkailun lisäksi miehet rikkoivat moottorisahalla telttaa.

Poliisi on ottanut miehet kiinni ja epäilee heitä useista eriasteisista rauhan rikkomisista.

Poliisi epäilee miehiä myös henkeä ja terveyttä vaarantavista sekä omaisuuden suojaan liittyvistä rikoksista. (IS-STT)_

----------


## HemmoP

Kuultiin muuten toi tapaus ihan livenä  :Leveä hymy: 

Toinen huuattaa sahaa ja toinen huutaa vieresä että "anna minäki vähän"!


Ens vuonna uuestaan!

----------


## Fillarimies

Mulla lähti satula irti pyörästä viime oukunreissulla, ei sen pahempaa verrattuna daupin vaurioihin... :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tännää käytiin reenailemassa sitä pahintakivikkoa deehooradalla ja kolmesti laskettiin niin kumipuhki. siis mentiin ain pukkaamal ylös.
Aateltiin joku päevä lähtä syväseen ajamaan.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Tännää käytiin reenailemassa sitä pahintakivikkoa deehooradalla ja kolmesti laskettiin niin kumipuhki. siis mentiin ain pukkaamal ylös.
> Aateltiin joku päevä lähtä syväseen ajamaan.



Siis täh?
Siitä mäkkärin eestä ois pitäny ottaa kuva kun oli niin hirveesti niitä pyöriä siinä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

On niin lämmin että taitaa succislenkin paikka maantiellä...  :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Mahtava loma.

eka viikon kipeenä

sitten kun on ajatus olla vähän terveenä, vedän lipat kotarilla johonki vitun ojaan ja pyörää kynsiessä OLKAPÄÄ irti *****. Onneksi nyt ties millä sen saa takas ja matka jatku..näin monivuotinen "kimmolla on joku paikka paskana" saa jatkoa..

Onneksi silti on lomaa ja saa olla pois Oulusta. Tärkeintä!

ostetaan vähän käytetty oikean käden etusormi, oikea polvi, vasen polvi, vasen olkapää..Ei saa klapata!

----------


## Fillarimies

Oisko aivoille käyttöä? :Leveä hymy:   Ei klappaa, toimii hyvin :Cool:  
Perkele....hissit menee säppiin 12.8 :Vihainen:  
Sitte pitää taluttaa mäet ylös ja laskea alas ******hiljaa

----------


## tv.

> Perkele....hissit menee säppiin 12.8 
> Sitte pitää taluttaa mäet ylös ja laskea alas ******hiljaa



Onneksi gondoli pyörii Levillä syyskuun loppuun asti  :Hymy:  Viikonloppusin siis sinne ajamaan(niinkö tähänki mennessä)

----------


## HemmoP

> Oisko aivoille käyttöä?  Ei klappaa, toimii hyvin




tosta ny en ois ihan varma  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mones loma putkeen että o paikat paskana?  :Leveä hymy: 


ehkä ois parempi et piät kesälomas aina viikonloppujen yhteydessä...piät 4pv pitkiä viikonloppuja koko vuojen...ni pysyt kasassa  :Leveä hymy: 


joo, pari tuntia ja lappiin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

pikkutirtti on taasen vaiheeksi hajotettu...

----------


## Fillarimies

Jaaha, onko juna syöksyny raiteeltaan? :No huh!:   Jaa-a että ois lapiohommia tiedossa siellä... JES tänään sato... ei oo läheskään niin kuuma ja on mettässäkin kivempi ajaa.
[QUOTE]tosta ny en ois ihan varma  :Leveä hymy: [QUOTE]
Mitäs toi oli tarkoittavinaan? häh? :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Ostakaapa vaikka juuri sisäänajettu Hayesin mx-2-jarru 8" levyllä. Sen kaveriksi vaikkapa '03 SuperT integroidulla stemmillä. Tosi hyvä setti! Sopivat todella hyvin yhteen.

Ei muuta tällä kertaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Paljosko se hayesin MX-2 maksaa, kaverilla ois käyttöä sille...
Ei muuta tällä aikaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

kävimpä tosa huvikseni ajeleen lentokoneella. Lepposa keli, aurinko laski taivaanrantaan ja kaikkialla oli tyynen rauhallista. Lomaakin on vielä jäljella viikkotolkulla! Parasta aikaa, Oulu siintää josaki kaukaisuudesa vielä! Pitää varmaan lotota, ettei tarttis lähtee täältä ikinä takas arkeen..

----------


## tv.

Kävin Ranualla:

----------


## tv.

Kanit oli söpöimmät elukat koko eläinpuistosta.


Lampailla oli hauskaa.


Tuommosen parran ajattelin kasvattaa myös itelle.

Huomena Oukulle ajamaan, jes!

----------


## Fillarimies

Ylihuomennapas oukulle ajelemman :Leveä hymy:  
Se muuten näyttää aika törkeältä jos kasvatat tommosen pukinparran ja sulla on fullaface päässä :Leveä hymy:  
Oisko kellään polvi/säärisuoja yhdistelmää myytävänä?

----------


## HemmoP

jarski pisti sitte HusabOrgin. Kiva mopotin <3



Onko maanantaina joku ajamassa Oukulla päivällä? Vois ehkä lähtee ittekki joskus 11 maissa sinne notkumaan jos joku on kirittämässä..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jatketaampa turinointia:

käytiin 5 lastenpyöräilijän voimin rovaniemeä vallottaan. oli kohtuu siistiä.

syötiin pizzaa alkupäivästä. iltapäivällä toriskebabbia.


käytiin kahtoon meikäläisen tulevaa ajanviettorakennusta, matkalla oli tällane.


ville ja sen pyörä alko tanssimaan yhtäkkiä siellä poolin pohjalla, muut 4 oltiin hämyissään tapahtumasta!


ja se JYMYJUTTU! mie sain invertin taipumaan!  table yli vaakatason, jea!



eipä siinä. reilun kahen viikon päästä tää kaikki on saatavilla JOKAPÄIVÄ! 

TIMO MUUTTAA ROVANIEMEEN!!!!! 
hajoa kimmo ouluun!!!

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Ai nekö oli teiän systeemejä siinä rantavitikan peruskoulun pihalla? Mäpäs pääsin siitä koulusta jo eroon... :Hymy:   Tuunasin sitä tuolista tehtyä hyndää vähän korkeammaksi :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Ai nekö oli teiän systeemejä siinä rantavitikan peruskoulun pihalla? Mäpäs pääsin siitä koulusta jo eroon...  Tuunasin sitä tuolista tehtyä hyndää vähän korkeammaksi



ei tosiaankaan ollu meijän juttuja ne. ajettiin lähinnä ohi tuosta ja kaveri boostas tuon gäpin yli. mitään penkkihyndiä tehä, huh. nii, ja sitä yliopiston uutta siipeä käytiin zekkaan, näytti kohtuu holtittoman kokoselta ja hifiltä.

jos lähtis jatkamaan rungon tekoa futonille...->

-T

----------


## HemmoP

en hajoa onneksi vielä, odottelen lottovoittoa!

Sitäpaitsi vielä 2 viikkoa lomaaaaa!

Tosa lentoretkeltä muutama kuva Suomen parhaasta paikasta asua ja olla.






vituttais asua etelämpänä ku OULU =D

----------


## Hösö

lol. meikä sit pyörittää koko pajaa :No huh!: 


olipa rollo taas parasta! tosin tää jokumikälie flunssa on aika syvältä. noh, vielä ois vko hommia ja alakas kesäloma!  :Leveä hymy: 


mites kimmo, kenen kans olit pörräämässä?

----------


## Fillarimies

Joo ne oliki vissin jotain skede porukoita jotka oli rakentanu niitä penkkejä :Leveä hymy:  
No niin TAAS huomenna ois oukulla cruisit...mukaan saa tulla... :Vink:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Onko Oulu-fanaatikot menossa tuosta noin suurinpiirtein Myllyojan ohi Vuokattia kohden perjantaina?  Tarzan-Tampuriini, Hemmo, anyone? Saattasin tarvita kyytiä. Tarkemmin sanottuna minä, mäkisikanyökki, työkalut ja muut varustimet. Takasin tarvis päästä sitte viimeistään maanantaiaamuksi. Majotus on jo hoidollaan Porin tyrämuulien seassa. Nollaneliäyks 5o5 9 o4o tavottaa heleposti, vöp!

----------


## HemmoP

mää en oo 200km lähempänä oulua seuraavaan kahteen viikkoon, vaikka tapettais  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

"vaikka tapettais" :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Tänään oli hieno päivä!



illasta sit ihmettelin itekki mitä tapahtu

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> mää en oo 200km lähempänä oulua seuraavaan kahteen viikkoon, vaikka tapettais



Entä jos tapettais silleen ihan vähän vaan, saattaisit vaikka tykätä. :Leveä hymy:  Tuommoset katalat ansat on aika ylläreitä suolla. Epäilemättä tais tulla kevyt otb? Ite meinasin kerran hukkua moiseen turvekaivoon. Oliko Hemmolla yhtään hiilikuitua mukana vai miten selvisit tuosta?

----------


## Fillarimies

Miten se nyt noin pääs käymään? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Kimmo AjanU Suohon!!11: :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: DD :Leveä hymy: D:dDDd

----------


## marco1

Hämmentävän Helteiset Kelit jatkuu edelleen, missä normaali syksyn ankeus?  :No huh!:

----------


## Mechz

löytyi pikkuhousut ja kuollut rotta fiftarin sisältä....huh!!!

----------


## Hösö

naisen? kai noli ihqt hotpäntsit, eikä mikkää kuluneet stringit?






vs.

----------


## Fillarimies

Hösö, täällä on edelleenkin niitä nuoria lueskelijoita :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

niin?


mitähä väärää mie oon taas teheny?

net o naisia ja niillä o vaatteet päälä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Oot laittanu naisten kuvia palstalle..niin minkäs mies itselleen mahtaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: ::Pp:PPP::PS:S::SD:FGEWS: voi saatana

----------


## Turpomies

Morjes Pohjoisen pojat.

Joo nyt viikonloppuna olis Vuokatissa nähtävänä aito Lakeuksien kasvatti! TURPOMIES!

Oootteko tulossa kattomaan? on kuulkaa ihmeellinen elikko. Oltiin kaverian kaa Getsissäkin. siitä vois tarinoida. ja grillata makkaraa ja sillee.

----------


## marco1

Jahas, Kemijoen itäpuolentie välillä Valajainen - Paavalniemen risteys on sitten tietöiden uhri. Varmaan ihan hauska ajaa ralli-Jetalla ja kyllä meillä oli hymy korvissa maantiesukkiskoneillakin.  :Hymy:   Ei tartte lähteä Keski-Eurooppaan kokeilemaan mukulakiviosuuksia, niitä on täälläkin. 
Mahtava keli!  :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes. turbomies mestoilla.

timo ilmottautuu vuokattiin, perjantai-iltana on jo grillausta tiedossa, vakiopaikalla, tuolihissin ala-aseman katoxessa.
suotavaa olisi olla humalassa!

-T

----------


## Mechz

> Oot laittanu naisten kuvia palstalle..niin minkäs mies itselleen mahtaa





huh huh,alkaa puistattaa fillariboyn jutut...

----------


## Fillarimies

Älähän nyt... niin koska meinasit niitä lautoja ja lavoja hommata sinne oukulle?

----------


## HemmoP

vietä letkee lapinreissu turpojäbä. Meikä passaa vuokatin, täällä pohjoisemmassa on viel siistimpää!

Tänään istuttiin jarskin kans leuhkasti parkissa kurasilla mopedeilla ja vedettiin karkkijätskiä ja tsigattiin kinkkuja. huhhuh, oli ainakin näkemistä :O

Käväsin viel illemmalla kuvaan auringonlaskua. Ei ***** tää on helmi paikka! Timå hei, sit ku meitsi palaa takas sinne hylkiöiden pariin, pidetään jossain puistossa muistelot meikän loman kunniaksi muutaman pussioluen höystämänä. Juhlitaan viel vaikka sitä jäbän poispääsyä..mut veikkaan ettei meikästä oo paljoa juhlimaan...

ens vuona otan lomarahatkin lomana.

----------


## P-Joe

> jes. turbomies mestoilla.
> 
> timo ilmottautuu vuokattiin, perjantai-iltana on jo grillausta tiedossa, vakiopaikalla, tuolihissin ala-aseman katoxessa.
> suotavaa olisi olla humalassa!
> 
> -T



Minä en kerkeä perjantaina vielä rillamaan. Pitää olla perheen parissa, kun ei ole nähy niitä viikkoon. Lauantaina sitten enämpi. Katinkullasakaan en ole vielä tänä kesänä käyny. Hmm...

----------


## Fillarimies

Nam. Ärkioskin jätskiä :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Huomena on kyllä pakko mennä Oukulle kesän päättäjäisajoihin. Viikon päästä olis kova juttu jos kävis Levillä vaikka päiväreissun.

----------


## V

aini, se oukkuki menee kiinni. tulihan sitä kokonaista yhen kerran käytettyä hissipalveluita tänä kesänä. eikä montaa tuntia silloinkaan ku sormista loppu voimat. pitäs reenailla..

Viikonloppu!! meikä lähtee pohjoseen, jea.

----------


## Fillarimies

Joo meitsi on kans tulossa kauden päätösajoihin...

----------


## Hösö

no lool  :Leveä hymy:  joku taas modettanu, sori hei jos täälä ei saanu näkyä vastakkaisen sukupuolen edustajaa vaatteet päälä.. :Kieli pitkällä: 


menis kattoo vormuloita keskustaan...

----------


## Fillarimies

Ompas hieno ilmalento!!! :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimies

Nyt meni sitte hissit kiinni ja alkaa talutteluhommat oukulla... :Irvistys:  
No ainakin kunto kasvaa entisestään, se on selvä :Hymy:  
Levillä ois hieno käydä ajamassa jos ois vain rahnaa...
Eipä tässä muuta tällä kertaa...

----------


## marco1

> no lool  joku taas modettanu, sori hei jos täälä ei saanu näkyä vastakkaisen sukupuolen edustajaa vaatteet päälä..



Ei sitä kukaan ole modettanut, se sun pyllistyskuva vaan ei näy. Onko tuo niitä Ylläksen aikaisia tsiksejä?

----------


## Hösö

mitä veetu tsikseJÄ? ee oo ku tuo yks tsiksi niiltä ajoilta muistoksi jääny... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

Kävimpä eilen katteleen tuntureita, illasta vedeltiin viinimarjoja, Vielä viikko lomaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

LOLMA! se alako nyt!


16pv...tosin helesinkisä mut iha sama! ei töitä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

mahtavaa, irkkausta aamusta iltaan xd 

 :Leveä hymy: [img]/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif[/img]

----------


## Hösö

Jep!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Olipa hyviä ja runsaasti vadelmia tuolla siikret backcountry spoteilla... Tätä lämpöä ja kuivuutta kyllä saa ihmetellä vielä vuosienkin päästä.

XTR:n etuvaihtajan katkaiseminen oli taikurin temppu ja sehän se olikin asialla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo'o, pitäs vesipumppu vaihtaa sabaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

h.

olipa vuokatissa taas.

raidaaminen oli parasta taas, oli pirun kuivaa ja pölisi, märimmätki mäski paikat oli kuivanu saharaksi reiteiltä. porukkaa kaatuili ja hajoili. osia meni rikki. jne. ite onnistuin polttamaan olkapäät auringossa!



ilta elämä oli aika vaisua. mökissä oli helsinkiläisiä (mouvinen+kaverit) ja porilaisia (pete, ville+kaverit) joten eipä sitä tullu yksin juotua kaljaa humalaan asti. kerkeehän sitä vielä. speksausta, säätöä ja outoja juttuja tuli kuunneltua senki eestä.
lauantai-illan pelasti silti tiitin 4 puhelua. rovaniemen silmälasiparta oli kohtuu humalassa, ei ottanu mitään selkoa puheista. uskomatonta settiä! syksyllä on revanssin paikka, ja mie liityn joukkoon. pitää kimmolle OULUUN soitella vaikka sitten ympäri viineissään.

uimassa tuli käytyä molempina päivinä ajamisen jälkeen. oli kohtuu uskomatonta. vesi oli lämmintä ja sotkamolaiset hiihtäjä-tytöt oli nättejä rannalla! ne silmäili meikää ja mie silmäilin takasi, olin aivan in the love!
urheileminen sais olla pakollista tytöille!

muuten ok reissu!


-TtttTtttTttTtttttTttTtttttatinhakkaajaTttt-Timo

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Laitappa Timo linkkiä noihin sun kameralla otettuihin kuvviin. Kämpille ku pääsin niin pötköttelin jonku tunnin sohvalla ja veivasin maantiepyörällä yhdellä jalalla oyssiin. Anto buranaa, ootin kolme tuntia ja otettiin rtg-kuvia. Jalan ei pitäs olla hajalla, mutta farkut ei mee jalkaan. Elämää suurempaa mustelmaa odotellessa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

oisin kyllä teheny pikavisiitin ja pelastanut jäbän pussikaljalle sieltä irkkaajien parista, jos ei ittelä ois ollu niin vitusti kaikkea siistiä tekemistä täällä pohjoisessa. Ei oo tullu otettua yhtään reiluun kuukauteen, Rovaniemi on kyllä terveellinen paikka! Pittää kuitenki ottaa kauen päättäjäiset josaki vaikka Levillä ja veellä taas nakit silmille ja tunto pois. Sitä ennen voitas vettää harjotuskierros åulun perslävesä.. kesältä jäi vielä pari puistoa jälelle.

Tänää oli melko hipoa, kävin rossaan M5 pemarilla tosa joutesa.



ja sit tapahtu jotain äksöniäki, löyettiin tienlaiasta korolla. Sen kuski oli toisella planeetalla, ei oikein tienny miten päin olla. Sinitakkiset vei sen sitten laturiin. Oli varmaan oulusta.


Jesseki on ilonen, kun on täällä eikä oulussa. Syötiin kilpaa viinimarjoja.


Muistakaaki soitella viinapäissänne rovaniemeltä, tuun muuten hulluksi!

Make haloo, missä oot? Tuutko jouluna takas suomeen? Lähdetäänkö Käyrästunturiexpeditionille taas? Otamma tällä kertaa pari pulloa kossua mukkaan =)

----------


## psysi

> ilta elämä oli aika vaisua. mökissä oli helsinkiläisiä (mouvinen+kaverit) ja porilaisia (pete, ville+kaverit) joten eipä sitä tullu yksin juotua kaljaa humalaan asti. kerkeehän sitä vielä. speksausta, säätöä ja outoja juttuja tuli kuunneltua senki eestä.



Ei sielä ollu porista ku ville ja mä, loput on 3- kehän sisältä. Ja minkä sille kato voi ettei enää vanhana jaksa kipata niin innoissaan ku on nuinkin kauas ajamaan päässy. Jutut sen sijaan tuskin muuttuu ainakaan vähemmän oudoksi tulevaisuudessakaan :P

Oisko sulla muuten niitä meikän ottamia kuveja jossain noin niinku enemmälti? Voisin pyrkiä tutkailemaan että natsasko mikään ees sinne päin...

- petri

----------


## Teemu N

Olin mieki Vuokatissa viikonloppuna, tosin Napiksella lapsuuden ystävän häissä.Siel oli kova meno ja kaikki lapsuuden kaverit "pikku" päissään...
Siitä mökille saunoo ja uimaan, kukaan ei ees hukkunu. 
Rapulasta selvittyä vielä äitin luo syömään ja takas pohjoiseen.

Vuokatti on jees, sais jotennii vaan ne turistit ja niitä varten rakennetut mökit pois sieltä, mutta rahat kuiteski jäämään. Joo lopetan raporttini tähän  :Vink: 

Onpas sekavaa teksti väsyneenää töistä.

M-> vkloppuna vapaata, mutta la häissä eli su ajamaan...

----------


## Fillarimies

....Oukulla on p*****stä ajella, multa/hiekka pöllyää niin että näköä haittaa... :Vihainen:

----------


## Mechz

kastelukannulla siitä selviää...

----------


## Hösö

vittuako valitat! osta ajolasit ni ei tarvi kitissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> M-> vkloppuna vapaata, mutta la häissä eli su ajamaan...



Su -illasta viimeistään jos ei ihan iltapäivästä ehdi, pitää surrata patiokaapunnista aamupäivällä kotio.

Tulis nyt ne satulat, 3kpl tulossa.  :Leveä hymy:  
Mutta olipa hyvät ajot eilen, aika paljon metsäteitä mutta ohan se ameriikan meininkiä kun pölisee aavikolla kaahaillessa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nyt koko talo tärisee innostuksesta, kö sain langattoman intervepin vunkkaamaan känpilä. Makia, paitti että jouvuin siirtään tietsikan olkkarista perähuoneeseen. Peräkylällä. Makia istua nyt täällä tikitaalimaailmassa. Tänään käyään vielä varastamassa yömyöhilä kaupunginvaltuuston koneesta parempi antennikortti, jotta pääsis takas olkkariin.

Viime viikolla olin taas puistossa. Cessna vei. Tuli ukkosmyrsky ekana päivänä. Taivaalta putosi jäänpalasia. Suunnitelma meni mönkään. Niinpä mentiin kanjoniin. Siellä tuli sumu. Onneksi oli GPS päässä. Aamulla paistettiin nakkia, ilalla pekonia. Niinpä aikakin kului. Myös pannukakkuja "pancakes." Kanjonin reunalla oli taiteilia. Käytiin tapaamassa, oli siellä perheensä ja aurinkokennojen kanssa. Koira söi hänen kuivalihat. Mönkijämies (karhukoiran omistaja) jouduttiin hakemaan lentokoneella timanttikaivosmiesten tapaamiseen. Tundralle oli laskeutunut armeijan Twin Otter tutkimaan umpeenkasvanutta koneenraatoa. Lopulta katkaisin vapani mutta sain kolmen kilon taimenen. Delia neljän. Sn ptuinen s.

Eniveis, joo, tuuhan mie jouluksi kotiin! Pari kuukautta olis tarkomus olla. Käyrätunduri olis asia paikka! Voimma taas ottaa laktoosittomia juomia matkaan. Oisko vesi paha idea tällä kertaa?

----------


## marco1

Cheers Aatokselle, onko kaikki kädet ja jalat tallella, oot kuitenkin mennyt taputtelemaan valkeita nalleja?

->Teemu
tässä olisi helmi Cannondale sopuhintaan:
http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtop...=220540#220540

----------


## HemmoP

> Oisko vesi paha idea tällä kertaa?



minen ois kehannu tota ees ääneen sanoa  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta voitas ottaa joo, kun kerran haluat.

Nyt kö elät sielä värivaloissa ja kylieminoque.comeissa niin pistäppä kuviaki joutessa linjoille! Muuten ei uskota että oot sielä, kuitenki muutit takas Matinkylään.

Käväsimmä eilettäin tuola Saharassa mutkin, oli lepposaa. Syötiin appelsiinit tukholmassa ja ajeltiin ruottinlautalla takas suomeen. Täydellinen laiffi taas.

----------


## Hösö

meka->velipoikas o huolissan ja pyys asenteleen skypet ja meset sinne ni voit sätätä sen kans!


tänään rasaan! parasta! saappiin ostaan hipopartseja ja sit virittään maantiepyörää! makiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Kieli pitkällä: 

aamuki oli ihaninta taas! <3

----------


## Fillarimies

Mulla on jo ajolasit, mutta se on niin paska kun ei saa kunnon kuvia otettua kameralla sen pölypilven takaa... :Vihainen:

----------


## HemmoP

ee saatana, mee sen pilves eteen ottaan niitä kuvia?

kuka muistaa aikaa, kun porukka teki jotain juttuja ajettaviksi..eiku joo, ei kukaan, eihän täällä niitä tekijöitä ole

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nykynuoret on kyllä poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta avutonta sakkia. huh.

käytiimpä jannen kanssa oulun betonihelevetissä ajeleen illalla:

hitusen invertti se on...


jep.


ja janne boostaili.

-Ttttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hienoja kuvia taas, Timo!

Meikä oli tosa yks päivä ryömimässä itteäni seleväksi takapihalla, ku törmäsin ratsupoliisi Kingiin. Tilanne vaikutti pahalta. Jollijumpperilla oli kuulemma asiaa tallin takana.



Mutta mua se ei elävänä saa! Niinpä menin tundralle ja tapasin muukalaisen, joka oli ollut neljätoista vuotta eksyksissä. Hän oli unohtanut lukulasit kotiin.



Valaan korvaa rapsuttamalla sain harhautettua ratsupoliisin. Enhän ollut edes kotoa pois kuin päivän! Sn ptuinen s.

----------


## Hösö

meka! ompa vähä siistejä kuvia!

eilen pääs rassaamaan!

serkkupojan maantiekiihdyttimestä tullee aika komia!  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

> ee saatana, mee sen pilves eteen ottaan niitä kuvia?



Joo antaapa olla...

----------


## Hösö

jaa miks pitäs antaa olla?

----------


## HemmoP

oltiin villen kans ajamassa sellanen kevyt lenkki, kahvilla vain..

Keitetyt nakkisormet on nykyään SE juttu! Ei *****, lol  :Leveä hymy: 

Make, varasin jo koko tunturin meille. 22.12 alkaen, saahan tehhä sielä mitä vaan..eiku joo, niinhän me saatas muutenki tehhä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pääseehä ex-oululainenkin mukaan?
-T

----------


## HemmoP

AI niin! Juttelin Kussun kans tänään Oukulla. Oli mekatyytyväinen tähän vuoteen ja sano että oukulle ois ens kaudelle varattu ihan pikkunen summa budjettiin pyöräjuttuja varten.. 

Timo hoi, sit kö tuut tänne niin kävässäämpä joku ilta katteleen mitä ja mihin vois tehhä. Juhoki pitää saaha messiin. Konehommia voi tehä sitten VAIN rinnealueelle, mettä tarttee poikkeuslupia jne..

ei muutakiitos, tehkää teki jotain

----------


## HemmoP

pääset tietty, mutta jouvut nukkumaan lattialla. Tai pihalla. Tai ei sun tartte ees nukkua jos et taho.

----------


## HemmoP

niin, nami..

----------


## HemmoP

meikä floodaa.. mutta ei ***** Mage, nuo jäbän kuvat!!!!1 HUHHUH, tuntuupa tosi arvoa kohottavalta olla joku vitun nörttiplösö Oulussa kun lomat on lusittu..noiden sun kuvien jälkeen..

mahan ottaa lopputilit ja muuttaa erakoksi johonki jeeraan. Pitää olla vaan tikidaalikamera ja rovaniemen "fillari"-palsta, täydellistä.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuala tosiaan kuvat:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/paulatuk/

Lissää tullee hiljalleen, enoo vasta kö päässy alakuun.

Pari kuvaa sain menemään Tusaayaksat-lehteenki täällä! Semmonen kotikutonen paikallislehti, ei mikkään erikoinen. Ilimaseksi, tietenki...

Jaap, enoo muistanu onnitella Timoa Rolloon muuton kunniaksi. Meikä on mekaonnellinen sun puolesta! Tuon sulle sitten vähävikaisen adoptiolapsen tuliaisena.

----------


## The Golden boy

Onnittelut velipojalle vuosien täyttymisestä. En oo viel käyttäny sitä elisan osotetta, joten @ulapland.fi-loppuinen toimii parhaiten. Asennahan se skype.
Mun tunnari liquidium tai Nimi RolloPhenomenon06. 

-J-

----------


## Fillarimies

Minkähän kokoinen summa siihen budjettiin oltais kaavailemassa?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Minkähän kokoinen summa siihen budjettiin oltais kaavailemassa?



parikymppiä.
että ne saa mulle ostettua ruoskan, jolla saan vetelän jengin liikkumaan ja tekemään JOTAIN NIITTEN AJOPAIKKOJEN ETEEN!!!

pärkele.

-Tt

----------


## marco1

Saattais kateellisuus hiipiä mustaan syömmeen kun Maken kuvia ja juttuja katselee.... paitsi että eilenkin kävin kikkailemassa Syväsenvaarassa ainaski puolituntia (eturattaalla lävistetty _vasen_ pohje) ja illalla jänes söi meijän kukkapenkistä hajuherneet. 
Hah, meikä mitään valaita koskaan halunnut nähdäkään... toisaalta nuo ratsureimapoliiseja katsoessa kuvittelee että siinä alkoi kohta ymca tai joku polttarimusa soimaan.

SDG:n Bel Air on kyllä hassu soffa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> parikymppiä.
> että ne saa mulle ostettua ruoskan, jolla saan vetelän jengin liikkumaan ja tekemään JOTAIN NIITTEN AJOPAIKKOJEN ETEEN!!!
> 
> pärkele.
> 
> -Tt



Et voi kyllä sanoa että jengi ei tee mitään ajopaikkojen eteen. Kyllähän sitä tekis oukulle vaikka mitä tai muuallekkin jos ois mistä tehdä!!!!
Niin että voisko JOKU tuoda niitä lautoja ja lavoja sinne oukullekkin päin, niin ei tarvis oululaisten valittaa aina ajopaikoista????

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Et voi kyllä sanoa että jengi ei tee mitään ajopaikkojen eteen. Kyllähän sitä tekis oukulle vaikka mitä tai muuallekkin jos ois mistä tehdä!!!!
> Niin että voisko JOKU tuoda niitä lautoja ja lavoja sinne oukullekkin päin, niin ei tarvis oululaisten valittaa aina ajopaikoista????



okei, jos näin on. sano mitä ootta saanu aikaan tänä kesänä?
entä viimekesänä?
entä...?

nivavaara on rappeutunu aivan täysin, ei oo tehty yhtään mitään.
golfkentän dirttiä juho vaan sheippaillu, sinnekkään ei oo tehty mitään uutta sitten juhon lapioimisen.
oukullekkaan ei oo mitään syntyny, paitti juho kaivo siistin linkan sinne alkukesästä.
syväsenvaaraan ei oo mitään uutta tullu vuosiin. vaikka mahollisuuksia ois ihan sikana ja aivan törkiän hyvä paikka. kalliota ja pirusti eri luonnon muotoja, huippu mesta, eikä tarvis muuta ku lapion, haravan ja viikonlopun työt.

ja tuosta materiaalista.  
nivavaaraanhan ei oo paljoakaan tuotu maata, kaikki kaivettu siitä linkan vierestä. sama oukulla. ei ne reitit tarvi mitään maakuormia, kunttaa auki ja kiviä vierekkäin vaan. ...kumma kylä, mistähän se juho löysi sitä maata siihen nokkaansa, jos fillaripojan mielestä siellä ei oo mistä tehä... hmm....

lautoja ja lankkuja varmaan pystyttä itekki järkkään? homaatte niitä jostain, käyttä kyseleen niitä jne. tiitti voi varmana viiä autollansa, kuhan ootte porukalla mukana ja kantamassa sitä matzkua autoon/autosta.

ei saatana, rovaniemeläisiähän te ootta, ettekä oululaisia. huh huh.

-TttT


edit: 
huh, löyty meikästä kuva hollolan sivuilta.


-T

----------


## tv.

> nivavaara on rappeutunu aivan täysin, ei oo tehty yhtään mitään.
> -TttT



Nyt kun syyssateet kastelee maan, niin Nivavaaran tirtti saa maistaa taas Fiskarsin voiman. Nivavaarassa ajetaan keväällä ja syksyllä  :Vink:  Keskikesällä on muita ajokuvioita. Vituttaa vaan, kun jotku ei tajua sitä, että valmiita juttuja ei hajoteta. Viimisin käynti Nivavaarassa oli kesäkuun alussa, ja silloin jotku saa...an pennut oli repiny niitä pöytinä olevia lavoja ihan ihme paikkoihin. Mie mainitsin asiasta hienovaraisesti muutamalle junnulle (saatto siinä meikältä parit kirosanatkin lentää ilmoille).

Niin ja meikän kädenjälki näkyy Levillä, kuten myös muutaman muun yhtä kovan jätkän.

Hieno kuva Timosta

----------


## Hösö

> okei, jos näin on. sano mitä ootta saanu aikaan tänä kesänä?
> entä viimekesänä?
> entä...?
> 
> nivavaara on rappeutunu aivan täysin, ei oo tehty yhtään mitään.
> golfkentän dirttiä juho vaan sheippaillu, sinnekkään ei oo tehty mitään uutta sitten juhon lapioimisen.
> oukullekkaan ei oo mitään syntyny, paitti juho kaivo siistin linkan sinne alkukesästä.
> syväsenvaaraan ei oo mitään uutta tullu vuosiin. vaikka mahollisuuksia ois ihan sikana ja aivan törkiän hyvä paikka. kalliota ja pirusti eri luonnon muotoja, huippu mesta, eikä tarvis muuta ku lapion, haravan ja viikonlopun työt.
> 
> ...




aaamen!

en voi sanoa että ite oon sieläpäin teheny hommia ihan vitusti! mut ainapa oon ollu "menossamukana"! ja vitut siihen ole tarvittu mitään lankkuja, maakuormia ja rattoreita et syväseen o spoorit ja pikkuropit syntyny. kimmo varmaan muistaa sen yhen sateisen syksyperjantain ku joku tuli lomille ja suoraa lomakamppeissa vesisateeseen tekeen spooria, mikä on vieläki sielä kasassa!

eli jos teettä sit joskus vahingossa jottain, ni yrittäkää tehä ees kunnolla, ni ne saattaa vahingossa pysyä sen 4vuotta kasassa!


joten heittäkää nyt vittuun tuo kitinä ja tehkää jotain...vaihtoehtosesti voitte muuttaa tänne minne joutasitteki ja mie voisin tulla sinne timon kaveriksi kaivaan spooria!



rossitankonatsaus!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sekriäääh!vprjijio4++i+ko4flwer f0238f             9ufjipq3knfslolopppppdnmm,v

huh...

pitkästä aikaa humalainen vietsti foorumillle.!

,.elikkä, ouilun onnelassa oltiin kaverin kanssa ja eiköhän vastaaan k'vele EVE ja JONI(kokki leviltä). huh. käsittämätön zzatsuma.  timÅ ensimm'äistä ketrtaa onnelasssa (toivottaVAStsi viimezstägi) niin lapin frendejä tulee naaman eteen! h. EvE lyupaz muuten kimmo, ettäh ollaaan timån oulunpäääättäjäisiiisissä jossain puzzi galjallla.! jeE!

siizä sitten jorattiiiin låkkitanzeja ja muita, tais joku onnelan-baarzai-tarjoiliija-ziksi tulla sanomaan timålle lavalle, että "ota vähän tauahllizemmin""    hu, enmpä ottaanu. szitten isoveli oliki jo lavalla, jonku pohojois siperialaisen  vaihtåoBBilaZkaverisa kanssa steisseillä, lokkitanssi edelleen...

...kunnes... alko VITUTTAAN OULU JA ONNELA ja lähdi fillarilla kotia kohti.
Nyt muurikalle paistaan pyttipannua ja kananmunaa ja safkan jälkeen unta. za.

taisin partasilmälasi-tiitillekki zoitella jossain välissä iltaaaÅÅÅÅÅÅÅaÅ.??? 


-TTttttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mr. JAMESON!
tervetulåa gylään!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

z<zzZZZRGASAAahhhhRz

----------


## Sami W

> aaamen!
> 
> en voi sanoa että ite oon sieläpäin teheny hommia ihan vitusti! mut ainapa oon ollu "menossamukana"! ja vitut siihen ole tarvittu mitään lankkuja, maakuormia ja rattoreita et syväseen o spoorit ja pikkuropit syntyny. kimmo varmaan muistaa sen yhen sateisen syksyperjantain ku joku tuli lomille ja suoraa lomakamppeissa vesisateeseen tekeen spooria, mikä on vieläki sielä kasassa!
> 
> eli jos teettä sit joskus vahingossa jottain, ni yrittäkää tehä ees kunnolla, ni ne saattaa vahingossa pysyä sen 4vuotta kasassa!
> 
> 
> joten heittäkää nyt vittuun tuo kitinä ja tehkää jotain...vaihtoehtosesti voitte muuttaa tänne minne joutasitteki ja mie voisin tulla sinne timon kaveriksi kaivaan spooria!



Kitinää puolin ja toisin. Jos sateessa haluaa lähteä lapiolla heilumaan niin oma on valinta. Mulla se valinta on ei.
Ja eikös se niin ole että joka siellä pyöräilee ja käyttää rakennelmia, niin on myös valmis sitten tekemään hommia enemmän?
Suhteessa siihen mitä itse olen noita paikkoja käyttäny ja ollu talkoissa, niin taitaa talkoot olla plussan puolella. Enkä nyt muistaakseni ole kovin montaa kertaa talkoista luistanut. Aina ajat vaan ei sovi.

Ja toiseksi. Pystyy sielä vaaralla kyllä rakentelemaan ilman sitä puutavaraakin. Kyllä sitäkin varmasti sinne jossain vaiheessa saadaan. Ja mitä tuohon euromäärään tulee, niin taitaa olla oleellisempaa että ovat kiinnostuneita ja valmiita kehittämään tuota pyöräily puoltakin.

----------


## HemmoP

SAAANKO MIEKI LASKIA MITÄ OON TEHENY JA HÄ!?  :Leveä hymy:  VOI ***** ETTÄ MENEE OULULAISEKSI KOKO TOUHU, LOL  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Nettispeksausta, eikä silti mitään tapahu  :Leveä hymy:  Toin sinne oukulle eilen 5000000000000000 kuutiota halakoja, menkää nyt tekkeen jotaki.


lähtis viettämään viimeset kesälomapäivät. +12 ja shortsikeli, pitkät housut kuuluu ouluun!
onnela. huhhhhuuuh

----------


## Fillarimies

Mie ainakin oon valmis lähtemään joku viikonloppu oukulle kaivamaan ja/tai rakentamaan jotain, mutta ei sinne voi kovin nopeasti syntyä mitään uutta linjaa jos ei ole muita tekijöitä kuin minä ja juhani ja taneli ja Sami W esim.
Ainahan sinne pikkuhiljaa jotain syntyy, mutta aina vaan ei tahdo aika riittää.
Onhan oukulle tänävuonna syntyny ainakin:
Se Juhon ja tommin tekemä hyndä.
Minun, Juhanin ja tanelin (jannekin oli apuna) tekemät kaaret DH radan jatkoksi.
Minun ja Sami W:n kanssa korjaama droppi, joka korjauksista huolimatta rikottiin.
Tommi teki sinne kisarinteen päälle sen hyndän ja samaan yhteyteen kaaren.
Janne teki kaaret jotka ajettiin yli kauhakuormaajalla, koska pipea korjailtiin.
Sitte en tiiä siitä Tottorakan dirtistä, mutta on sitä vissin vähän tehty.

Lähinnä ounasvaaralle on rakennettu lisää, ja oishan se kiva jos saatais nivavaaran dirtti laitettua ja muutkin dirtit.

----------


## Hösö

*EI VITTUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! 

*laske nyt vielä vähä enempi....***** muuta oikeesti tänne ni ei tarvi kuunnella tuommosta tilitystä!  :Leveä hymy: 


ja jos teitä joskus ois yhtäaikaa 4 tyyppiä muka vahingossa tekemässä jotain ni saattas syntyäkki jottain, mut aikapa vitun hiliasta tuo tulee oleen...

----------


## Fillarimies

No ei jaksa alkaa kinaamaan :Hymy:  
Luovutan suosiolla :Vink:

----------


## HemmoP

hahaha, melkosia saavutuksia  :Leveä hymy: 

hösön kans kaivettiin yks dh rata muutamassa päivässä  :Leveä hymy: 


Tää oli helmi, "Ainahan sinne pikkuhiljaa jotain syntyy"

D :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdddddddddddddddddddddddddddd  ddd

joojoo, ei muuta kiitos. Paitti että kohta on talavi!

----------


## Fillarimies

No tee oottekin semmosia pröö jätkiä... :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo, iha vitun pro  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hitto nää vanahat Beastie Boysin biisit on hyviä. Jäbillä ollu uskomaton repertuaari.

Sanokaa sitte ko sota on ohi, niin mieki uskallan kirjottaa jotaki! Ää, fak, en jaksa oottaa. Tuossa eilen muuten kävin ajelemassaki, löyty pari Mullet-linea. Täysjäykällä täryyttelin testiajot, täytynee työstää tässä.

Sain vastuuta! Mun pittää ajaa kerran viikossa virman auto tien päähän (7 km) ja takaisin. Son aika siisti pätkä! Ajasin vaikka ilmatteeksi. Vaikka niinhämä ajanki.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onhan siellä oukulla sitä ajettavaa? Miksi sinne pitäisi koko ajan uutta linjaa tehdä?
Alkaa sitte tehä uutta polkua ku tuntuu että vanhat alkaa käydä tylsäksi.

----------


## HemmoP

joojoo, ei kiinnosta ja mitään uutta ette saa aikaan =D


Tommosta, 

Kuvailin tossa pienen videonpätkän, kun penet neekeripojat (jotka ajaa kelkalla melko isosti) ajeli rossia pellolla. Meinas pienemmän Villen 250:lle olla tila turhan tiukka, kun rata oli tehty isomman Villen minin mittoihin. Meitsin lehmän kokonen kotari ja olemattomat ajotaidot meinas aiheuttaa ihmisten kuolemisen nauruun, mutta pitihän se yrittää kuitenkin

Tossa leffa, save as -> * http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/85992-2/moporalea.wmv*

----------


## Hösö

komiaa rossaamista! onko toi pitpro semmonen hipomallia, misä o marsun siverit ja vehkeet...tarmolla ois semmonen myynnissä, o hiilaria ja sillee. varmaa tosi nopeeki vielä! :Kieli pitkällä: 


btw: meikä pääsee rassaan! tuunaan! kohta o semmoset viritykset mäkisuklaatissa etette usko silimiänne!  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

lol, tällekki päivää saatu jotaki aikaan...***** tommonen cnc jyrsin ois kiva takapihalla!







pari näitä rotoja piti sorvata et onnistu...

----------


## Hösö

lopulta natsaus100!

----------


## Fillarimies

Hösö mikäs sä ot ammatilta?

----------


## Hösö

kölövi :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu tommonen NC-jyrsin ois tooosi kiva, sais desing stemmin tehtyä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ettei se kummiski ois cnc?

----------


## HemmoP

riippuu tahokko veivata vai säätää tietsikalla

JES, pääsin pätemään ihan niinku oululaisen pitääki  :Leveä hymy: 

Vikaa lomapäivää vietellään.. alkaa jo hajottamaan :S

----------


## Sami W

Viikonloppureissu ohi.

Ja palaampa vielä tuohon talkoo asiaan vaikka hemmoa hajottaakin :Leveä hymy: 

Minun käsityksen mukaan täällä on jotkut harrastaneet hyvinkin pitkää matikkaa siitä kuinka monta kertaa on ollut talkoissa ja tehnyt mitä?

Minun käsitys talkoista:
Talkoot ovat palkatonta "vapaaehtoistyötä". Talkootyöllä ei tietääkseni ole yleensä mitään tulosvastuuta ja talkoolaisia harvemmin haukutaan,  osallistuivat he talkoisiin sitten tai ei.

Olisko järkevämpää ja rakentavampaa kenties tarjota porkkanaa kepin sijasta?
Esim. Jos ounasvaaralla ollaan halukkaita kehittämään tuota pyöräilypuolta, niin talkooporukalle tarjottaisiin vaikka alennusta hissilipuista/korteista? Tai sitten osa näistä lippu-/korttituloista käytettäisiin juuri tuohon kehitykseen, oli se sitten konetyötunteja, puutavaraa tms.(Jos tämä ei siis ole jo käytäntönä)
Hissit pyörii kuitenkin tuon kelkkaradan vuoksi, niin eikös tuo pyöräily tuo vain ylimääräistä ansiota?

Tässäpä kaikki.

----------


## marco1

Mie kävin Oulussa, tulipa käytyä Jumprussakin muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen.
Suvalalta kävin ostamassa viileät sukat, muuhun ei ollu rahaa. Nyt kärryn vetoon, mars.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes. 
talkoillahan ne baikparkit rakennetaan, eikö vaan kimmo!?

arkistojen kukkasia:

hieman meikällä oli hauskaa armejassa!


OULUa on muuten jäljellä enää 11-12aamua...

-T

----------


## HemmoP

> jes. 
> talkoillahan ne baikparkit rakennetaan, eikö vaan kimmo!?




JEE TALKOILLAAN!!! KOKO MAAILMA PARANEE, ***** KAIKKI MUKAAN HIPHEI JA JOTAIN!!!1

Ihan sama, kukaan ei silti tee mitään..VARSINKAAN oma-alotteisesti..(jos joku ei vieläkään tajunnut tätä meän paatosten ideaa  :Leveä hymy: ..) Ens kesänä on kuitenkin uusia kuvioita, tekijöinä on sama remmi ku aiemminkin JOKA paikassa  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitä tulee noihin kaikkiin helevetin porkkanoihin sun muihin "johtoportaan" kuvioihin. Mitä väliä niillä on haloo?! Meikästä on vaan saakerin siistiä yleensä päästä ajamaan johonkin jotakin. Vitut mie ainakaan mitään ilmasia kahveja tartte niistä (tosin en pistä vastaankaan  :Leveä hymy: )

SITÄPAITTI ***** ENÄÄ LOMAA JÄLELLÄ 12h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111

huomenna pussikaljaa puistossa, vai mitä timo?


viimeisenä kesälomayönä rovaniemi oli kaunis. Lähden nyt O -.o.,.,ou.. dead sailor.

----------


## Fillarimies

Hmmm... Löysin tänään oukulta hienon uuden polun mitä oli vaan jotku lenkkeilijät talloneet :Hymy:  
Niin ja sitte löysin yhen kalliodroppi paikan kun sais tehtyäsiihen vaan alastulon...
Ei vittuilua kiitos... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

je.

pussikalja on ihan ok. 
otettiin kimmon ouluun saapumiselle ja miun rovaniemelle muuttamisen kunniaksi!
waltteriki saapu paikalle!


nähtiin seepraki oulussa!


ja trio-latauspotilaat!


ouluTJ 10, aikalailla...


-TTttTttt

----------


## HemmoP

oli kyllä makia palata arkeen, ei *****. Onneksi kohta on perjantai ja voi unohtaa koko paikan hetkeksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

http://www.rbclub.net/forum/viewtopi...t=403&start=20

tonne sitte kaikki ajamaan! Rentoa menoa, kellään ei ole suorituspaineita!!

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko viikonloppuna lähtijöitä ajamaan, pyörällä? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Ei taijja pyörä liikkua viikonloppuna. 

Lauantaina:




Muuten en Kemiin mene. Tuonne tapahtumaan on kuitenki pakko mennä. Harvoin 2 suomalaista lempparipändiä soittaa samana päivänä.

----------


## Hösö

no meleko kova keikka tiedossa! :No huh!:

----------


## P-Joe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxaEDfVV_ao

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

"tee minusta kottikärryt"
sairasta!

http://www.samimyllyniemi.net/sarjakuvia.html

-Ttimo

----------


## HemmoP

jotenki, sairasta!

----------


## tv.

http://tl.ramk.fi/lukkari/Periodi1_s...0251rak03t.htm

Oikein hyvältä näyttää tuo ensimmäinen kouluviikko  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

melko rankalta näyttää, nuo syömiset oli aina pahoja  :Leveä hymy: 

Ilmoitusluontoinen asia! On viikonloppu ja kaikki taas hyvin  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-YYc...elated&search=

----------


## Fillarimies

> http://tl.ramk.fi/lukkari/Periodi1_s...0251rak03t.htm
> 
> Oikein hyvältä näyttää tuo ensimmäinen kouluviikko



HUH sulla on rankkaa... Jää enemmän aikaa pyöräilylle :Hymy:   :Cool:  
Lähekkö muuten sillä sun hodarilla joskus ajamaan :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mechz

pitäis alkaa etsimään sopivia tiivisteitä......huh

----------


## HemmoP

joko sait ton kasaan Tiitsa? Teikkö simmitykseen mitään? Kysäseppä Tiittaselta, että oisko sillä jotain valmista setuppia tohon kotarin keulaan, mikä toimis. Tuo on ihan järkyttävän pintakova paska tällä hetkellä. En tarttis ko simmipakkaan levyjen mitat, Lehtorannalla varmaan vois sit niputtaa ton.


Sit toiseen asiaan, tänään käytiin ajaan mopoilla rossia. Kaveri veti asenteella mutkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Kaatuko se? :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Suunniteltiin fillarimestarin kans semmosta pikku shorea jonnekkipäin oukkua, niin KOSKA tuot niitä lautoja...
Niitä alkas pikkuhiljaa tarvimaan!
Ei vittuilua kiitos...

----------


## Hösö

no hojja vitun avuton ite net lauat sinne...niin non muukki teheny aikanaan!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Muut on tuonut ne autolla, ite ei oikeen voi ja tiitti on luvannu tuoda ne sinne jo moneen kertaan. Ja jos sillä kerta on niitä lavoja ja lautoja niin miksei tuo.

----------


## Niqq

Nii Milläs Niitä sinne kuskaa :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HemmoP

voi *****, miten te selviätte elämästä hengissä?

ISI vois ajaa sitä autoa? Sit soitatte tiitsalle, mistä niitä vitun lautoja saa? Sit vielä kysytte Kussulta ounasvaaralta SAAKO niitä vitun mattotelineitä sinne mettään rakentaa? Niitä nimittäin EI SAA sinne mettään tehä, koska se on kaupungin jotain huuhaapuistoa. VARSINKAAN jos ne "shoret" sun muut tulis oleen sellasia hengenvaarallisia räpöstyksiä..no no..

ELI tästä päästään siihen, että rakennushommelit pitäs tehä rinteeseen. ELI mielellään lapiolla juttuja, puusta jos tekee, niin jotain JÄRKEVIÄ juttuja. 

TOSTA voi sitten vaikka muutamaan kertaan lukemalla ettiä ne pääpointit ja AJATELLA iiiiihan vähäsen. Jos tulee kysymyksiä, voi vielä KERTAALLEEN ajatella että onko missään mitään järkeä.

ja jos vielä tulee kysymyksiä, niin AJATELKAA vielä kertaalleen.

ei mulla muuta, vituttaa toi jappasu. Menkää vaikka lapioimaan.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tiitti sano että oukulle on lupa rakentaa shoret sun muut härvelit!
Mie oisin valmis vaikka ens viikolla tai viikonloppuna tekeen sinne shoret, jos sinne nyt sais ne laudat ja lavat, Jonilta sais naulat ja vasarat löytyy iteltäkin.
Mulla ei ole ainakaan mahdollista saaha kuljetettua lavoja ja lautoja sinne, mut jos joltakin muulta juniorilta löytyy semmonen auto johon saa peräkärryn niin ei kait siinä sitten.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eee saattnanazts!!!

vois syyä tän italian zalaadin låbbuun enzin!...nam...mums...rousks...zap...

sitten tää zämbylä... ruskss...mummms...roosssksss...zå.zå...yep...

ja nyt.

tän roi topiikin vois jättää rauhaan nuista -voisi, -jos, -kun, -ehkä, -joskus, -sitten kun, -joku toisi, -joku muu, jne. - jutuista.

in the true life homma menee näin, varmaankin?!:
mie/juho/tiit soittaa timolle/juholle/tiitille, että  raksaan oulkulle. jengi lähtee, dauppi mukaan ja reittiä syntyy. palsta -neekerit valittaa sitten kun on liian isoa tai pientä tai  muuten epäsopivaa... tai mestat ei oo ajokunnossa, kun pitäis jotkut fakin talkoot järjestää niitten eteen...

tervet tuloa oulouun!
tänne otetaan mielihyvin latauspotilaita asumaan ja "elämään", ei niiden/teidän siellä lapissa tarvi asua!!!


-TTT

----------


## Fillarimestari

Eipä sitte puhuta enää noista rakentamis jutuista.

Leville ois siisti lähtä taas sillo 2.9 ku on se maratoni kisa.

----------


## tv.

Huh, olihan siisti keikka Kemissä!

Twilightning lämmitteli yleisöä aluksi kolme varttia. Pari vuotta oon odottanu että näen tuon pändin livenä. Oli odottamisen arvoista:

----------


## tv.

Sitte tuli vuoroon Sonata. Let the party begin:







Yhesä välisä Rautiaisen Timppa ilmesty paikalle ja vetas yhden biisin Sonatan kanssa. Timppa kruunasi koko illan:



Lopuksi oli mahtava ilotulitus.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Eipä sitte puhuta enää noista rakentamis jutuista.
> 
> Leville ois siisti lähtä taas sillo 2.9 ku on se maratoni kisa.



Mitkä kisat??? :Hymy:  
Hei kysytään jostain lupia niitten puitten kaatoon...muistat kai... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ai siellä juhannuskallion vieressä?
Mie suunnittelin eile uutta polkua oukulle. Siitä Shoredropin vierestä kaivais polkua alas.
Paska vaan ku meil on se yks lapio vaan  :Irvistys: 
Jos sieltä alhaalta sais lainaan toisenlapion niin saatais polkua nopeemmin aikaseksi?

----------


## Fillarimies

niin oiskohan ne lapiot vielä siellä tuolihissien ala-asemalla...
24 astetta oli hellettä tänään, mitähän ens viikonlopuksi on luvattu :Sekaisin:  
Mä lähen joku päivä tekeen sitä uutta pätkää sinne dh-radan jatkoksi...  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Nilssen lähdetään ens viikonloppuna tekeen sitä?
Janiki aiko lähtä..
Ei jaksanut tnä tulla enää takas.

----------


## Hösö

käytii joo kalapiksesa...


***** mie tahon jonku laajakulumalinssin! ku ei mahtunu muissa kuvissa ennää pää mukkaa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu, voin mä lähteä, mutta jos on yhtä kuuma kuin sillon viimeksi niin en taida jaksaa ajaa...
Ois tällekki päivälle hommaa taasen. Pitäs putsailla fillaria vähän ja hakea turvakengät k-raudasta, kun hitsatessa tuli helvetillinen reikä 100 euron lenkkareihin... :Vihainen:  "#%/%¤%#
Kurkku on kipeä, onko kellään lahjottaa uutta kurkkua mulle? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> ja hakea turvakengät k-raudasta



Osta Sievin kengät, non parhaita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh helevattu.

taas meni yli 200 euroa kämpän sisutoihin.
mikroa, paahinta, sauvasekotinta, mattoja, mausteita, tilliä, harjaa, pesuainetta, vatkainta ja litkuja. nyt maalikauppaan ostaan oranssia ja mustaa, sitten verstaalle pajottaan lundian hyllystö tälle vuosituhannelle.

nii ja päivällä tilasin futon patja ja petauspatjan. 90senttiä leviä kookos-puuvilla. siihenki meni yli 300... 

mutta eipähän tarvi asua oulussa enää, pieni hinta siitä, vai mitä kimmo? :Leveä hymy: 
tj on muuten 4!!!!!! samallaiset fiilikset, kun reilu 8kk sitten. loppuu se piina ja tietynlaisessa laitoksessa vankina oleminen.

tervetuloa kylään ensviikosta lähtien, tarjolla juustokakkua ja mehua.

-Ttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Ostin jalaksen camp S2 . Oli tarjouksessa! No jokos sulla on timo, koti viihtyisässä kunnossa?

----------


## Niqq

> Nilssen lähdetään ens viikonloppuna tekeen sitä?
> Janiki aiko lähtä..
> Ei jaksanut tnä tulla enää takas.



Joo lähetään vaan jos sie mua tarkoti??  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Niqq

> Nilssen lähdetään ens viikonloppuna tekeen sitä?
> Janiki aiko lähtä..
> Ei jaksanut tnä tulla enää takas.



 Joo lähetään vaan jos sie mua tarkotit??  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Niqq

Juhani katoin sua niilaks ja luulin et tarkotit mua joo mut mäki voisin lähtee :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimies

No voi "%¤&# :Leveä hymy:  
Tässä mä istun koulussa :Vihainen:   Plääh...paskaa :Vihainen:

----------


## V

meikä on lomalla... heh, ei mulla muuta..  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

:Leveä hymy:  Siinä se nyt kehuskelee :Leveä hymy:  
Oispa mullaki!

----------


## HemmoP

huh mitä paskaa


Timppa, saanko ajaa sitä muuttoautoa. Vien ne sun rojut johonkin Poriin vaikka  :Leveä hymy: 

Perjantaiki puskee niskaan, enää hetki ja sit kohti pohjosta..LEVIlle! Joniki soitti, voi olla karkelot taas porossa, koko retkue on sielä perjantaista sunnuntaiaamuun  :Leveä hymy: 

Löysin maken kuvista yhen kuvan meitsin aamusta. Hienoa.

----------


## tv.

> Perjantaiki puskee niskaan, enää hetki ja sit kohti pohjosta..LEVIlle! Joniki soitti, voi olla karkelot taas porossa, koko retkue on sielä perjantaista sunnuntaiaamuun



jEAH! Alkaa taas olemaan pieniä keskittymisvaikeuksia töissä kun ajatukset harhailee Levin ympäristössä

----------


## Fillarimies

Tänne kouluun KUOLEEE...

----------


## marco1

tänne töihin KUOLEE oikeesti! Enää joku vähän alle 50v hommia ja meikä on vapaa! Jes!

----------


## HemmoP

huh mitä paskaa!


Onko kettään muita lähösä Tahkolle kö mie ja Juho? Tiitsa? Timo?

http://www.rbclub.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=416

----------


## marco1

Eiku hetkinen, eihän suomalaisen miehen odotettavissa oleva ikä olekaan kuin ~73,7v jolloin töitä olisi jäljellä vaan joku 40v. Monta vuotta vähemmän kuin äsken.  :Hymy:  

Mun takaiskarit on näköjään eri mittaiset, toinen on 193mm ja toinen 200mm. vaddahelliskoinkon? Pinp min fahrrad...

----------


## Fillarimies

Jaa, ne kuitenki joustaa saman verran?

----------


## Tak

Kimmon "pyynnöstä" laitan linkkejä tännekin  :Leveä hymy: 

MYYDÄÄN!
http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21766
http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21753

----------


## Hösö

ostakaa nyt minunki pyörä!

http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21167  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hmmm, "lajia aloitteleva junnu" ei ihan kuulosta meikältä muuten kuin tuon "aloittelija" -sanan osalta.  :Leveä hymy:  
Ellun grafiikat on töks, muuten ihan kiva. 
Hmm, pitäiskö lähteä Leville alamäkeen kaatuilemaan viikonloppuna...

Mutta jos toinen iskari on 7mm lyhyempi niin onko keulakulma silloin jyrkempi vai nou? Ja onko huomenna pouta jos tänään on kuumetta?

----------


## tv.

> Kimmon "pyynnöstä" laitan linkkejä tännekin 
> 
> MYYDÄÄN!
> http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21766



Alkais olemaan meleko hyvä paketti jollekki kun tuohon lisää vielä huippukeulan

----------


## Hösö

> Mutta jos toinen iskari on 7mm lyhyempi niin onko keulakulma silloin jyrkempi vai nou?



loivenee tietty, ku keskiö laskee! kai nyt tommonen pitäs käsittää..

----------


## Hösö

huh, nyt o keke ja jarrut...mut empä lähe edelleenkään tahkolle, vaan turkuun!



***** mie oon sekasin! :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

Ei helevetti hösö. Mehuhommiksi menee jos jäbä ei lähe uuella pyörällä ajeleen mäkiä alas. Sitäpaitsi, sielä on ihan ok karkelotki illalla!! Meitsiki ajatteli pari olusta ottaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo, lähe sie ainaki?!

----------


## Hösö

noku oon luvannu jo mennä turkuun! mies pitää sanansa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ai meinaakko että ne pettys jos jäbä ei sinne tuu? Hei haloo, niillä on titaanijousensa sielä etelässä.. Tuuhan pohjoseen siitä ruikuttamasta!

----------


## tv.

Hyvältä näyttää Levin sääennuste:
http://www.levi.fi/pages/index.php?i...nguage=fin_sum



rok rok!

----------


## Fillarimies

VOI #"¤"¤#" puolet jarrupaloista kulu eilisessä mutarälläyksessä oukulla... :Vihainen:  
Miten on MAHDOLLISTA???? kysyn vaan... :Vihainen:  

Mikäs pyörä sulla on nyt alla Hösö?

----------


## Mechz

ei saatana,ei helekatti.....ja vielä lisäksi HUH!

----------


## tv.

> VOI #"¤"¤#" puolet jarrupaloista kulu eilisessä mutarälläyksessä oukulla... 
> Miten on MAHDOLLISTA???? kysyn vaan...



Hiekanjyvät väärässä paikassa syö paloja aika tehokkaasti. Mitä seosta palat on/oli? 

Ite kokeilin viime kesänä EBC:n punaisia eli race-paloja (pehmeät). Ne kulu parissa mäkiajopäivässä melekeen kokonaan, vähänkö otti pannuun! Tämän kesän ollu EBC:n kultaset eli sintteripalat. Ne ei oo vieläkään kulunu varmaanko jotain 0,2 mm. Jarrutustuntuma on ihan samanlainen punasilla ja kultasilla.

----------


## HemmoP

huh mitä paskaa


tehkää jotaki, ystäväni Harri totesikin osuvasti.
_ettekö te voi käyä joukolla päästämässä toi *******  kärsimyksistään ku ei tota palstaa enää lue erkkikään_




Make pelasta meät!

ois voinu käyä pahemminki

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

2 yötä ja:

ollaan levillä raksaamassa tuo kämppä lopputarkastusta vaille valamiiksi!


vois pitää nestetasapainonki kohillaan!

ajaiskoha sitä tässä välissä?


jos sitä ottas jokusen vielä, niin ei pääse kuivumaan.

mutta sitten sunnuntaina:

timo jää rovaniemeen ASUMAAN ja kimmo lähtee ouluun henggaamaan torirantaan, ku se on niin VITUN SIISTIÄ!!!!!!

huoh.

lapissa nähään.

-TTtt

----------


## HemmoP

no ei se nyt niin hyvä paikka oo, torinrannassa on siisti chillata

unohit timo kukkien kastelun, meitsi hoitaa niinku ennenkin!




Saat sie sitten taas juossa UROSporojen peräsä pitkin tuntureita




Kohta mennään.!

----------


## Hösö

> huh mitä paskaa
> 
> 
> tehkää jotaki, ystäväni Harri totesikin osuvasti.
> _ettekö te voi käyä joukolla päästämässä toi ******* kärsimyksistään ku ei tota palstaa enää lue erkkikään_



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

oisko mulla sama pyörä ku viimexikki? tai niinku viimekesänä? ja toissakesänä? oisko?

jarrupalat kuluu, vittuako kitiset...osta uuet ni ei tarvi valittaa...

----------


## Fillarimies

Ei oo normaalia että ne kuluu päivässä loppuun... no mut ei väliä!
Mistä niitä EBC:n paloja saa? Special-Bikestä?
Niin ne oli jotain samaa seosta mitä nuo auton jarrupalat on...

----------


## Mechz

ei helekatti,karkaa käsistä jo....

----------


## tv.

I was dirtting in the Nivavaara

Olipa hauska hypellä pitkästä aikaa. Paikat oli yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa (ainaki se linja mitä ite ajan aina). Yhden lavan viritin että uskalsi hypätä senki.

Kimmo, älä hajota itteäs tänä syksynä, jooko?  :Hymy:

----------


## The Golden boy

Vaikuttaa vahvasti siltä, että jotkin asiat eivät ole palstalla. kohdallaan. Hösö ei vittuile juuri kellekään, Hemmo ruikuttaa jatkuvasti sen sijaan, että kirjoittaisi kokemuksiaan ihanaisesta Oolusta. "Rakentavat" jutut Hemmolla: "Enää elämä ja pääsen täältä poijes". 

Ainoa joka yrittää kehittää jotain järkevää on Fillari-jotain, ja nekin aatokset torpataan tuttuun tyyliin. Kiva kiva. Hösö vois vähän speksata ja hipottaa smuutisti ja pumppailla virtuaalisesti niin saatais vanha kunnon henki tänne palstalle. 

Enikeis: tosielämässä tapahtuu (yliopistolla KAIKKKIII HYVIN  :Hymy:    )

Meijän yksikkö on muuttanut taiteiden tiedekunnan vanhoihin tiloihin Rovaniemen rautatieasemaa vastapäätä. Sinne mistä vanhoina hyvinä aikoina otettiin vauhtia ja harrastettiin roudkäppejä. 

Muuton piti tapahtua ensin joskus, mutta sitten sitä siirrettiin, koska vastuuhenkilö ei tiennyt muutosta. Kun vastuuhenkilö ymmärsi muuton olevan pakollinen, siirsi hän muuttoa viikolla alkuperäiseen aikaan nähden (Kukaan ei ollut pakannut huoneitaan). Kaksi kolme immeistä pakkasi kaksi yksikköä tavaroineen jne (halpaaa ja tehokasta).

Tulimme "uuteen" pisteeseen. Remonttia kuulemma tarvii, sillä ilman laatu heikko. Ahistaa. Normaalisti muuttovirma hoitaa kaiken tavaroiden kantelun ja siirtelyn, mutta eipä heipä täällä meillä. Naapuriyksikössä, joka sijaitsee yläkerrassa ei ole yhtään miestä, meillä taasen täällä alakerrassa kolme plus pari vanhusta, jotka ei tee mitään. Kannettiin monta viikkoa noita tavaroita otsikolla: "Olisko pojilla hetki aikaa.......?" 

Ovissa on lukot, arvatkaas onko meillä avaimia. Kasvejakin on tuotu, mutta ne eivät pärjää ilman suoraa valoa. Kun olimme saaneet oman huoneemme kuntoon, tuli jokin sisustussuunnittelija ja sanoi, että "Teillähän ei ole mitään linjaa tässä huoneessa". Sisustussuunnittelija lähti, eikä häntä ole näkynyt sen koommin......kele.

 Kaiken tämän kurjuuden keskellä aurinkokin voi välillä laskea säteensä avuttomien yliopistopellein nivusiin. Meillä on huoneessa kaffinkeitin, televisio ja liitutaulu. Kaffia juodaan, visioidaan liitutaululle ja katsotaan 80-lukulaista puhelinmyynnin opetusvideoita. Laif rulex.

Tää on sitä olemisen sietämätönsä keveyttä, eiks jee?!1

----------


## marco1

Nyt olis siis Goldin aika hakea Jokisen multimeediofirmaan töihin, teillä on samanlaiset fledatkin niin voisit tuurata aina tarvittaessa. 

Hassuja nuo lapiointikeskustelut.  :Hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

juopase jani jaffaa niin helepottaa!

tv. , pitää syyskuussa kattella joku saeviikonloppu ja sheipata se pikkulinja kondikseen taas KERRAN. Mitä nyt kesällä oon siinä mopolla käyny pyörähtään, näyttää se lähinnä soramontun ja kaatopaikan risteytymältä. Ei meikä tänä vuona ittiä telo, ku ajattelin ajaa a) leveällä stongalla, b) omalla pyörällä.. 2 vuotta siihen oppimiseen meniki  :Leveä hymy: 

huh mitä paskaa

näkkyykö tuttuja, Hösö ja CHUTE  :Leveä hymy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3TgnlTIVCQ

----------


## Sami W

> Ovissa on lukot, arvatkaas onko meillä avaimia.



Mulla olis yks yleisavain kaupan :Leveä hymy: 
Käy ainakin entisen teollisen muotoilun joihinkin tiloihin.
Eipä ole kukaan kaipaillu noita. Pitäis ottaa selville näköjään itse kenelle ne luovuttaa.
Onkos sieltä alhaalta pajoista kaikki koneet veks?

----------


## The Golden boy

Oot varmaan maksanu pantin avaimesta, senhän saa takas. Vanhoina aikoina pantti oli muistaakseni 200 mk, lieköhän omansa saa pois. Olutta ostamaan siis. 

Laitteet vielä osittain pajoissa. Pitäis käydä yön myöhäisinä tunteina testailemassa.

----------


## Sami W

No tuosta mangneettiavaimesta olen pantin kyllä maksanut. Eiköhän sen pois saa vielä. Jos ei sitten tule penalttia liian kauan kirjoilla notkumisesta :Leveä hymy: 

Mulla on lisäksi sitten yks tuollainen ihan ura-avainavain joka käy ainakin sinne alakerran pajoille joka lukkoon. En tiedä käykö muuallekkin. On jäänyt tuon yhden projektin myötä mulle.
Pistin postia menemään vasta koululle. Jos löytyis joku jolle sen luovuttaa.

----------


## Hösö

> näkkyykö tuttuja, Hösö ja CHUTE 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3TgnlTIVCQ



ja pete! ja meka! ja finnairi!  :Leveä hymy: 

meikä näkkyypi vielä kahesti, ajossa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

je!

sohva ostettu.
musta.
nahkaa.
2 lihavan tai 3 atleetimman istuttava.
40euroa.
ok kuntonen.

alkaa oleen kamat läjässä, joku hervoton viherkasvi pitäs vielä ostaa, jos.

huomenna se on edessä. kauan odotettu. muutto oulusta pohjoseen!
toivottavasti on siisti/jännittävä/mielenkiintonen/paras laiffi alkamassa!

-T

----------


## Hösö

on!


mihi sie viherkasvia? elä nyt hulluttelemaan rupia!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Osta tomaatti!

Plussat:
+vihreä
+kasvaa pitkäksi
+isot lehdet
+kukkii
+siinä on syömäkelpoisia osia

Miinukset:
-pitää kastella aika paljon
-sen polttelemisesta ei ole mitään iloa
-Tartte tukinarun joka kiinnitetään kattoon

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tomaatti kuullostaa hyvältä!

huh helevattu, en osannu oottaa, että meikäläisellä ois näin paljo tavaraa!
cd:lättyjäki on pari pahvilaatikkoa. pari kitaraa, 3 pyörää, vaatteet, timo, stereot, 14" tv, jne. 
tulee hippiwolkkari täyteen.

toisaalta, hyvin nää kamat on mahtunu tämmöseen 9neliön huoneeseen. eiköhän ne 31,5neliön lukaaliinki mahu...?

jatketaan elämän pakkaamista ruskeisiin pahvilaatikoihin. tärkeämmät partsit ja hetket kovamuovisiin.

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Eihän siellä mahu ees kääntymään :No huh!:  
Myytävänä Nuha...

----------


## HemmoP

lähtispä leville, oulu on perseestä moi!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

auto pakattu, eikä tullu ees täyteen!

nyt kimmoa ootteleen, sitten harrilta avain ja vuokrasopimus, rovaniemeen purkaan kamat ja sitten hulluunporoon!!! 
kuullostaa aika laiffilta.

seuraavankerran ku kirjottelen, en maha olla enää oululainen. maanantaina puhelinsoitto ja timo siirtyy rovaniemeläiseksi!

terve.
-Ttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Looollzzz...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Fillaripoika lähdetäänkö me tänään oukulle tekeen sitä reittiä?

----------


## Fillarimies

Tänään mennään, kunhan tuo sade lakkaa ja metsä kuivahtaa vähäsen...
On täällä palstalla sentään joku meikänki puolella noissa lapio-jutuissa...
Nyt ois sitte myytävänä Yskä ja nuha...!!! :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ostakaa Shimano Deore XT etuvaihtaja, käyttämätön!
ylävetonen...

----------


## HemmoP

terkut leviltä. oottako paljon kaivanu netissä nenää  :Leveä hymy: 


IHAN VITUN SIISTI MEININKI TAAS! Make on ässä kö jakso tällasta järestellä. Kurvinen ajeli taas omia sekuntilukujaan ja purki puoli pyörää sinne mäkeen..polkimesta putoili osia ja renkaat tyhjeni itestään.

puulaaki se on kaikkista parasta, ei ollu paljon tyhyjää jännittämistä..

ite ajo..jännitti meleko vitust ku viimeksi koskenu koko helvetinkoneeseen pari kuukautta sitteni, mutta lopussa paras aika oli kuiten parempi kö Putaansuun Tommilla..  meleko saavutus näillä ajomäärillä ja tällä kunnolla, uutta alamettää ajoin nyt vasta ekaa kertaa ekalla "kisalaskulla"  :Leveä hymy:  1. ajo verrattuna vikaan, aika parani vain 21 seccaa ja molemmat ajoin virheettömästi. Huh.

nyt Timon uutta kämppää testaamaan. Ostettiin tuliaisksi muutama pullo voiteluainetta. Hösö ota mittari ja aja itekki tänne lappihin!


tultiin hullusta porosta takas, meikän orange oli sillä välin saanu uutta maalia pintaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

joo ja oulu meinas unohtua, terveisiä

----------


## tv.

> mutta lopussa paras aika oli kuiten parempi kö Putaansuun Tommilla..



No jätkä onki ajanu ulukomailla mutaolosuhteissa. Meikällä ei oo kanttia ajaa märällä kelillä täysillä  :Vink:  (huh, keksimpä taas aika hyvän selityksen)

----------


## Fillarimies

Vähän hieno tuo orange... :Cool:   :No huh!:

----------


## HemmoP

olipa kerran kaunis perjantaipäivä pensa asemalla OULUSSA. Timo tsigaili vielä haikeasti åulun paskalta haisevia tehtaita, vitun idiootteja rantojen miehiä ja latteita pinnanmuotoja. Selvästi silmistä paistoi haikeus, tästä kaikesta kö on luovuttava!




Kerosiinit tankkiin ja lappu luukulle. Eikhän tää paska oo nähty jo.



Niiskuneiti ja nuuskamuikkunen vielä koitti kääntää timoa oulua kohen, mutta siottiin se käsiraudoilla taustapeiliin ja pakotettiin ajaan pohjosta kohti. Ees pistoolilla uhkailu ei palauttanu oulua takasin.



Tilhetkin kävi päälle ja koetti saaha timoa kääntymään takaisin etelään, verisen taistelun jälkeen matka kohti pohjoista jatkui. Timo voitti!

----------


## HemmoP

LEVILLÄ!

Ohjelmassa oli seurapelejä, jotka ilmeisesti hävisin. Ei sinänsä ees yllätä.



Äijjien mielestä meitsin pyörä tartti koristeita, mikäpä siinä.



Matkalla poroa kohti oli urheilujuhlan tuntua. Timo juottopisteellä, joni aloittaa just loppukiriä . Putaansuu veti tolkuttomia muuvvzzeja ja oli ilmiselvä voittaja!.



Lopulta koko maapallo oli ylösalespäin ja koitti seuraava aamu!

----------


## HemmoP

ilmassa oli kesäinen tunnelma. kukaan ei oksennellut eikä valittanut. No ehkä meitsi avautu vähän, oli hivenen hukassa ajo ja teki mieli vaihtaa osaa kellomiesten kanssa  :Leveä hymy: 



Turistit luuli Orangea roskalaatikoksi ja jemmaili banaaninkuoria penkin alle.



Petteri pohtii ajolinjoja ja trailipyöräilyn filosofiaa.

----------


## HemmoP

loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin. Kurvinen eka, Juho toka, Julle kolmas. Pitäskö joku syysviikonloppu kellottaa syväsessä samalla tyylillä? Vaikka kolme ajoa ja yhteisaika voittaa? Onko osallistujia?

Esim 16.9 viikonloppuna? Jos ei ketään lähe Tahkolle niin ei meitsi yksinkään sinne lähe ajamaan, sillo vois ajaa puulaakisti rollosa?

----------


## Fillarimies

No oliko hauskaa??? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HemmoP

nii ja juhon monkey sai uutta palikkaa. Näyttää hyvältä.

Hösö tai joku nettispeksari, mikä adapteri käy tohon fox/hayes juttuun? Väsättiin taka 6" adapterista väliaikanen patentti tohon, kyllä se toimii ku ei käytä koko jarrua.

----------


## Hösö

etu6" jos e vääri muista!


vitun komia siitä tuli!

----------


## HemmoP

sunnuntaina koomasta selevittyä lähettiin vielä tsekkaileen paikkoja rovaniemen ympärillä. mikään ei ollut muuttunut, miksi olisikaan.

syväsessä rullattiin tuttuja dhööpolokuja.

----------


## HemmoP

sit valuttiin pikkuhiljaa Ounasvaaraa kohen

timo oli täpinöissään uuden bikeparkin arkkitehtuurista ja vetiki näyttävän x-upin  :Leveä hymy: 






Sit lähdettiinki kylää kohti.. Mussuttaan munkkikahavej

----------


## HemmoP

littermag päivitetty! 50th anniversary issue!!! 

http://www.littermag.com/

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jaha testasitte jo mejän tekemiä härveleitä. miltäs ylempi shoredrop vaikutti?

----------


## dauppi

Täälläkin taas. Meinannu jäähä ajot ja jopa speksaus vähiin kun on vähän pitäny reissata ja rempata. Pyynö-Harrin kans pyörähettiin Kebnellä, mutta huiputus jäi tällä kertaa väliin kun Harrin polvi kiukutteli. Tän viikon oon yrittäny laittaa kämppää vähän kuntoon, kukkatapetit seinistä pois ja maalia tilalle. Vaiheessahan tää vielä on, mutta koulukin piti silti tänään alottaa. Timonkin näin haahuilemassa käytävillä mutta eihän se tuntenu. Nyt pitäs vielä illalla lähtee vähän saunomaan. Pitää kattoo jos tässä joskus ehtis vaikka ajamaankin. Sain sentään lyhyemmän stemmin ja uuet flatit pyörään.

----------


## Fillarimies

Hienot on maisemat... :No huh!:  
Onko sulla vielä Jamis kunnossa?

----------


## V

kesä ohi?

Käykö se teemu enää ollenkaan täällä internetin ihmeellisessä maailmassa?

laitoin sulle viestiä.. vois päivitellä pyörääki välillä..

----------


## tv.

Joo-o.. jäykkäperäsellä ajaminen on meleko perseestä! Pittää vissiin hommata joskus joku joustorunko jäykän tilalle. Ihan sama vaikka painoa tuleeki kilo tai pari lisää kunhan takapuolen saa pitää penkissä kiinni.

----------


## marco1

> kesä ohi?
> 
> Käykö se teemu enää ollenkaan täällä internetin ihmeellisessä maailmassa?



ei ny vielä?

teenu pongattu tavisharrastusten joukosta, Prismassa meidän muiden maalaisten kanssa alekaupoilla ja lopun aikaa se on vissin kyntänyt mansikkamaata. Keulakin taisi olla vielä huollossa, vastahan tuo 3kk ollut reissullaan...

----------


## V

Vähä huonolta tuo kesä homma näyttää.. 

Jahas, se on kuite bongattu  :Hymy: 

Joo, minäki vähä kuulin juttua, että keula vieläki reissussa.. sopivasti koko kesän oli poissa pyörästä..

----------


## Hösö

tommi, sullaha o jo täpäri! aja sillä?!?



marco, oot tilannu hibikestä kamaa...kauan menee et mun jo lähetetyt 2007 vuoden juicy7 tulee mulle? siis ne uudet juicy7. isoilla levyillä, tietty! niin net halvat uudet 2007 juicyt!


timo, kuis rollo? onko rulex?

----------


## tv.

> tommi, sullaha o jo täpäri! aja sillä?!?



Ainiinjoo  :Vink:  olin unohtanu

----------


## marco1

> marco, oot tilannu hibikestä kamaa...kauan menee et mun jo lähetetyt 2007 vuoden juicy7 tulee mulle? siis ne uudet juicy7. isoilla levyillä, tietty! niin net halvat uudet 2007 juicyt!



Tilasin edellisen kerran muutama vuosi sitten sen kimppatilauksen joka kesti 2kk, nyt kesällä tilasin niitä paskoja TA:n rattaita ja silloin taisi kestää kolmisen viikkoa.

----------


## Hösö

noni, eekait siinä...nyt vaa ootellaan...

----------


## marco1

Varastoa penkoessa on kyllä löytynyt kummallista tavaraa.
En tiedä sitten kenen tarvitsee pitää varastossa pahan päivän varalle mm. Kenwood Smoothie-konetta, 2pr kiekkosarjoja (vannejarrulle: Deore/Mavic/DT Champ), Selle Italia SLK-satulaa, Park Tool MTB-3 -työkalua, 3TTT Prima199 42cm maantietankoa, Ikea lehtitelinettä (sininen, seinäkiinnitys), leuanvetotankoa ja kuusenjalkaa (muovinen) kun muitakin romuja on ihan kotitarpeiksi asti.

----------


## Sami W

Pitäis ketjut näköjään uusia omaan fillariin. 
Löytyyköhän paikallisesta tarjonnasta vai meneekö tilailuiksi?

----------


## V

> Varastoa penkoessa on kyllä löytynyt kummallista tavaraa.
> En tiedä sitten kenen tarvitsee pitää varastossa pahan päivän varalle mm. Kenwood Smoothie-konetta, 2pr kiekkosarjoja (vannejarrulle: Deore/Mavic/DT Champ), Selle Italia SLK-satulaa, Park Tool MTB-3 -työkalua, 3TTT Prima199 42cm maantietankoa, Ikea lehtitelinettä (sininen, seinäkiinnitys), leuanvetotankoa ja kuusenjalkaa (muovinen) kun muitakin romuja on ihan kotitarpeiksi asti.



vois olla osto kiinnostusta noihin kiekkoihin.. pitäs työmatkapyörä kehitellä vanhasta scottista ja ne jarrupinnat on aika loppu ja muutenki kierot.

Tosin empä minä ala tuohon sijottamaan juuri mitään, on ehkä yhestä marketti hirmusta tiedossa osaa, saas nähä.. kattoo nyt saako tuosta kasattua mitään..  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Noista toiset olis kyllä aika sopivat pienelle miehelle, ovat 36-pinnaiset eli pitäisi kestää pienokaisen alla... jokunen kymppi noista pitäisi saada - vaikka 40e kiekot eteen ja taakse (joku vanha 8 tai 9-pakka mukaan jos haluaa, ei pikalinkkuja, vannenauhat taitaa olla).

----------


## Fillarimies

Mistä Rovaniemen liikkeestä saa uudet öljyt keulaan?
....kun unohin sen liikkeen nimen.

----------


## marco1

> Mistä Rovaniemen liikkeestä saa uudet öljyt keulaan?
> ....kun unohin sen liikkeen nimen.



Hovimäen talousrauta ja Peterin kelkkaliike teollisuuskylässä ainaskin myy mopon keulaöljyjä. Taisi olla Prismassakin.

----------


## marco1

> Pitäis ketjut näköjään uusia omaan fillariin. 
> Löytyyköhän paikallisesta tarjonnasta vai meneekö tilailuiksi?



Taitaa löytyä, oli semmoista fantsua pakettiakin missä oli ketjut, pakka ja ööliä.

----------


## Sami W

Missäs liikkeessä marco on nähnyt?
Mitäs kaikkea noista vanhoista ketjuista pitäis tietää? Pituus? Onko leveydessä montaa kokoa? Entäs kestävyys?
Nimim. Eipä ole ennen tullu ketjuja vielä ostettua :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

mtb centterissä.. Ei muuta kuin vaihteiden määrä tiedettävä ja osta semmoinen ketju joka on varaa vaihtaa ajoissa uuteen, eli halvinta ketjua tiskiin.
Pituutta voi joutua lyhentämään muutaman lenkin, mitan voi katsoa entisestä jos ei ole ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Sami W

Kiitos infosta.

----------


## Teemu N

Oon mie vielä hengissä...

Keula on nyt sitten viety best Brakesin toimesta ihan omin käsin Maguran huoltopäällikölle. Nyt luvattiin et ens viikolla kuuluu taas uusia kuulumisia. En siis vielä jaksanut ruveta rähisemään oikeasti. BB:stä kerrottiin et joskus on käynyt samalla tavalla... 

Eli varaosa on tilattu saksasta mutta sieltä on toimitettu väärä.
Etsitty kissojen ja koirien kanssa sopivaa tiivistettä alapäähän Helsingin tiiviste liikkeistä.
Saatu saksasta läjä tiivisteitä Maguran keuloihin, läjässä ei yhtää oikean laista.
Keula käynyt saksassa saamassa valohoitoa, eli tiivistettä ei vaihdettu.
Saatu taas lisää tiivisteitä ja ei yhtään oikeanlaista.
Nyt Keula siis viety Maguralle messuille saksaan.
BB:stä kerrottiin et tämmösissä tapauksissa on sitten lähetetty kokonaan uusi tuote kun on kestänyt niin pitkään.

Ja just ku mie löysin internetin syövereistä kuinka phaon saadaan osiksi  :Hymy: 

Ei muuta, Mut eipä oo paljo fillari kulunu tänä kesänä.

Ajoin kuitenki eilen Niskahiellä Toramolta iltarastien jälkeen Ylös Isollerakalle ja kyllä se jäykkäperä nousee ku hirvi ylämäkeen tasasella alustalla, mutta onpa epämukava juurkossa ku kaikki lyö käsille. Miten sillo vuonna -90 pysty ajamaan täysjäykällä????

----------


## marco1

Myydään	6.9.2006
***Principia CYCLOCROSSARI 56cm***
Loistokuntoinen ja vähän ajettu laadukkaalla alurungolla hiilarihaarukan kera. Osina Shimanon 105, Xtr-navat, Chris King -laakeri, Pazzaz -hiilaritanko...ym... koko: 56cm eli korkeus c-t 580mm ja pituus c-c 558mm katso lisää:
http://www.teamvelocycling.com/pyori...ipiaCCsamu.htm 
Talavipyörä? vaan mulla ei ole rahaa tuohon ja rahamiehet ostelee vissiin televiissioita.

----------


## Mechz

HAISTAKAA TASAPUOLISESTI PASKA ROIDIRT.TK VÄKI!!!!!!!!!!

Eihän tästä tule saatana mitään kun kaikki revitään paskaksi, ette viitsi korjata mitään! ja rakentaminen on helppoa kun "lainaa" muualta valmiita kyhäyksiä!

Rinteen reunoilta löytyy rankoja tarpeeksi mistä voi rakentaa vaikka sitä SHOREA!

Muutenkin järkyttäviä räpöstyksiä kaikkialla!

HUH!!!

----------


## Fillarimestari

No ei haisteta, eipä se mitään. Tiiti saako niitä sun tuomia lautoja sitten käyttää siihen meidän droppiin?

----------


## Mechz

tehkää hyvin...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ookke
janin kaa mennään huomenna väsäään se!
Pittää saaha siihen droppi sitte roitirtin kisojavarten  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Eihän tästä tule saatana mitään kun kaikki revitään paskaksi, ette viitsi korjata mitään! ja rakentaminen on helppoa kun "lainaa" muualta valmiita kyhäyksiä!



KHÖM.... :Vihainen:  
Onko se meiän vika että kaikki revitään paskaksi, kun joku juoppoporukka käy rällästämässä ja rikkomassa kaiken? HÄ? :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

no ***** on! kenen muunkaan vika se on? :Vihainen: 



 :Leveä hymy: 

kävin pankissa...kohta menis toiseen..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

skraah.

joltain atk-tunnilta.

roi maistuu, makiaa herätä joka aamu ja katella ikkunasta vaaroja. sitten lähtä syysilmaan polokeen kohti koulua. katella maisemia ja mestoja. toista se ois oulussa. huh. en uskalla edes aatella enää sitä oulun kurjuutta!

ollaan kaivettu ja raidattu ihan kunnolla.

toissapäivänä tottorokan dirtillä oli hyvät sessiot juhon kanssa (kuvia myöhemmin, kuhan nettiin saan ne)
eilen kaivettiin juhon kanssa kahestaan 4 tuntia putkeen, ei ollu pyöriäkään edes mukana. ja jos siellä joku lapsi käy ominpäin muuttaan/tuhoaan niitä, niin rovaniemeläinen-timo tulee ja lyö halon pinnojen väliin! on teillä junioreilla nivavaara ja teijän omat pikkudirtit, missä reenata niitä ilimoja ja sitä pumppausta! jättäkää tuo tottorokka vähän pro-meiningeille ja seteille!

tänään lähetään kolmestaan pistään oukulle roppi kuntoon.
perjantaina tuparit.
lauantaina trailssi sessiot. sunnuntaina ajamaan. jne.

hajoa kimmo ouluun.

-Timo

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Myydään	6.9.2006
> ***Principia CYCLOCROSSARI 56cm***
> Loistokuntoinen ja vähän ajettu laadukkaalla alurungolla hiilarihaarukan kera. Osina Shimanon 105, Xtr-navat, Chris King -laakeri, Pazzaz -hiilaritanko...ym... koko: 56cm eli korkeus c-t 580mm ja pituus c-c 558mm katso lisää:
> http://www.teamvelocycling.com/pyori...ipiaCCsamu.htm 
> Talavipyörä? vaan mulla ei ole rahaa tuohon ja rahamiehet ostelee vissiin televiissioita.



Tarppi-Tuotteella oli siistin näköinen 58cm Cannari? Olisiko se lähempänä budjettia? http://www.tarppi-tuote.com/jj.html

----------


## marco1

Liian iso minulle enkä muuteskaan ole crossarin tarpeessa. Teemu on höpötellyt cycloista vaan se on satsaamassa viihde-elektroniikkaan...

Enemmän tuota On One Scandal/jäykkä (kuitu)keula/vaihteet!/levyt -tyyppistä ratkaisua _tarvitsisin_ työmatka/helppo -xc/kärrynveto -hommiin. Tulee vaan hintaa perk... paljon vaikka ne möisivätkin koko fillaria 1100£ hintaan kuten ovat uhanneet.

----------


## HemmoP

> hajoa kimmo ouluun.




emmä jaksa

Oulu on ihan jees paikka. Tälläkin viikolla olen mm jäänyt Jetalla bussin alle ja rikkonut kotarista laakereita ja tehnyt vaikka ja mitä hauskaa ja mieleen painuvaa. Lisäksi olen kussu kaikki rahani, joten joudun jäämään tänne viikonlopuksi. Mitähän tekis, ryyppäis luottokortilla  :Leveä hymy: 

ONNEKSI kohta on talavi.

----------


## marco1

Tässä on T ne valot
Fantsun näköiset mutta on vähän liian kalliit/monimutkaiset, ehkä. Tuo Ultra 5W Li Ion olisi kai se malli. Tässä testi pikkuakulla. 
Kai se on hommattava ne Silvan kamppeet...

----------


## Fillarimestari

Me mennään luultavasti janin, miron ja jonin kaa tekeen se mejä pienempi droppi
jos niitä tiitin lautoja nyt sai sitte käyttää?!

----------


## Fillarimies

Jeeeah.. kohta saa sen cnc-jyrsityn rokki rinkulan...
Sitte stemmiä tekemään :Hymy:

----------


## pyynö

kuotin timo "perjantaina tuparit"

replyin: "ollaan sitten ihmisiksi siellä  :Leveä hymy:  "

----------


## MadDog

> emmä jaksa
> 
> Oulu on ihan jees paikka. Tälläkin viikolla olen mm jäänyt Jetalla bussin alle ja rikkonut kotarista laakereita ja tehnyt vaikka ja mitä hauskaa ja mieleen painuvaa. Lisäksi olen kussu kaikki rahani, joten joudun jäämään tänne viikonlopuksi. Mitähän tekis, ryyppäis luottokortilla 
> 
> ONNEKSI kohta on talavi.




nyt ei voi ku nauraa  :Leveä hymy: 

ihan hyvinhän se menee sit. kaikista vastoinkäymisistä huolimatta mieli on iloinen.

----------


## Teemu N

Marko suunnistus valoista parasta mitä on tällähetkellä saatavissa (En muistanu mainita aikaisemmin) http://www.valotukku.fi/tuotteet.htm

Mutta hinta onki sitten aika paljo suolasempi.

Silvallakin pärjää varmasti hyvin...

----------


## marco1

No joo, kyllä nuo www.lupine.de -valot oli jo tuttuja ja tuo toinen on kai sama kuin täällä oleva Trailtech: http://www.trailtech.net/helmet_moun...ght_kits_1.htm
(mopohommiin alunperin tehtyjä).
Kalliita prkl.

----------


## Fillarimies

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1003363/
Hieno tuli!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ZA!

käytiin eilen tihkusateessa tekeen megagäppistepdowndrop.

eli vanhan ropin korkeus, mutta otettiin 1,5m pituuttaa poies laiturista, ja kärkeen loiva/pieni nokka. väliä se 6m ja korkeutta pari. kiva stepdown.

ja juhon kanssa käytiin tottorokan trailsseille viemässä kyltti, missä lukee paikan pelisäännöt, joita noudatetaan!!! samalla korjattiin pöytä taas paikoilleen, vauhinottomäkeen ne askelmat, mitä lapset ei millään osaa käyttää. ja jos ei tiukat peli säännöt kelpaa, niin onhan roissa nivavaara, pikkudirtti ja se siellä kaupungin takana oleva. eli jättäkää tuo tottorokka rauhaan, antakaa sen olla rauhassa ja kaivakaa niitä omia juttuja nivavaaraan/muualle, yhtä hyviä paikkoja, ellei parempia!  Vituttaa joka kerta, kun menee tottorokalle, niin joutuu lapiolla kunnostaan paikat ja sheippaan kuntoon, kun avuttomat apinat ei sitä itse osaa ja viitsi! 

avauduin.

hemmo, mikäs offroadissa?

illalla viiniä!

-T

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oisko kellää tietoa narvikin hissilippujen hinnoista?
Päivälippu?
yhen nousun lippu?

----------


## tv.

6 km pyörällä koululta kotiin + vesisade =

----------


## Fillarimies

Heh mulla ei ole kuin 1km+vesisade+henkinen kärsimys...

----------


## Hösö

3min metrolla :Kieli pitkällä: 


joopajoo,ee kai täsä muuta!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Joops tänään oukulle...
Niin oliko kellään tietoa narviikin hissilipun hinnoista?

----------


## Fillarimies

> Joops tänään oukulle...
> Niin oliko kellään tietoa narviikin hissilipun hinnoista?



Näääin on... Onko muita tulossa?
Melko kylmä ilma on...-10+20=+10 celssiusta...

----------


## tv.

Rollon dirttihirmut Juho ja tTttTimo on teheny hienoa työtä Totolla. Paikka alkaa näyttää samanlaiselta kuin Ameriikan pyöräfilmeissä

----------


## MR D.i.r.t.

> Joops tänään oukulle...
> Niin oliko kellään tietoa narviikin hissilipun hinnoista?



Yrititkö edes ?

-V

----------


## HemmoP

huh saatana

käytiin ajeleen kaverin kans reilu 200km enduroo OULUSSA! Ja arvatkaa mitä, koko päivänä tää paikka ei tuntunu yhtään paskalta! Löyty ihan tajuttoman siistejä pätkiä ja kaikkea, huh. Onneksi kukaan muu ei täälä tajua miten makiata on, ku menee vähän rotuaaria kauemmas  :Leveä hymy: 

Kotarin keulastaki tuli hipomakia ku vähänaikaa tuunas sitä, nyt kestää ajaa ilman että ranteet katkiaa.

Jos huomenna uuestaan. Krapula vähän tehosti harjotuksia, nyt kolottaa jokasta "liha"sta

ja torstaina Tahkolle, siistiä!

näihin kuvioihin.. "täälä vois melkein asua"

----------


## Fillarimies

> Rollon dirttihirmut Juho ja tTttTimo on teheny hienoa työtä Totolla. Paikka alkaa näyttää samanlaiselta kuin Ameriikan pyöräfilmeissä



No ei muutakuin leffaa tekemään!?

----------


## Hösö

no tehkääs!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

olipa melkei joki jäässä jo aamulla!
saa lapaz`t laittaa kädeen jo aamulla kun lähtee fillaroimaan kohti yliobiztoa.
sairasta.

eilen oli kiva päivä,
tottorokan trailsseilla kaatuiltiin juhon kanssa. juholla tuli alas eturenkaalla alastulon päälle=> naamalla kynsi alastuloa, vähän huulen turpoamista ja pientä naarmua. mie tuun hieman killissä alas, ja sinkoan kylelleen alas. kyynärpäissä naarmuja ja kylessä hiukan. sääressä iso mustelma.
lopetettiin päivä siihen sitten, alko meneen holtittomaksi.

illalla lähettiin tiitin kanssa lenkille, tiitti mummopyörällä ja mie vp:llä, jossa jarrut laahas uusienpalojen asennuksen myötä aivan liikaa.
talutettiin oukun päälle, käytiin nauraan lapsille ja lähettiin rullaan polokuja pitkin alaspäin. löytyki letkiää lojottelua. sitten pienen lenkin kautta poies. taiettiin käyä pitzallaki.

illalla paistoin lättyjä ja päälle vanilia kastiketta ja voissa/sokerissa paistettuja omenan viipaleita. oli KOHTUU NAMIA, niinku tää laiffi täällä muutenki.

nyt vois jatkaa tietotekniikan alkeitten seuraamista...
"Muisti – työ- eli keskusmuisti
Tallentaa tietokoneen tarvitsemaa tietoa väliaikaisesti"
rairai.

Oulu on ihan kiva paikka.

-TttTttTTttTttTtt

----------


## marco1

Olikos Teemulla kerättynä listaa hipopartseista joita pitäis alkaa zoomailemaan nettikaupoista?
Niitä X.9-vipuja ei vielä ole näkynyt jos nuo mun nykyiset X.7-vivut ja vaihtaja olis Niskahikeen kiinnostavia..

----------


## Hösö

katiska o läjäsä!  :Leveä hymy:  vitu siistiä! 

_en_myy_tuosta_koskaan_enää_mitään_pois_!_

----------


## marco1

Niin just. Misä kuvat?

Napsun mäki + taapero kärryssä = reeniä vaikkei haluaisikaan...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## HemmoP

saakeli, täsähän rupee oleen kohta ylikunnossa tän enduuroreenin kanssa! 4. päivä putkeen jo, käsiin sattuu!

Asiaan, elämä voi jatkua! Ofroudi on taas pystysä! Antti korjas sen, tarjotkaa jokanen sille kalja, IHAN missä tilanteessa tahansa! Puhuttiin tosa myös siittä, että hommattais oma domaini jossain vaiheessa kun sevenetti katoaa.. eli meikä ,timo ,hösö ,make ja antti ja jotain.. Pistäkääpä tuo korvan taka.

Anyway.Timo kuvia rovaniemeltä julkasuun mielellään heti kiitos näkemiin!







Päivän video.
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...ryysk.avi.html

ja päivän linkki, ihan sairaan siistejä kuveja!
http://www.99er.us/


luxus

----------


## HemmoP

niin ja ainiin! Oulussa on todistettavasti yks mäkikin  :Leveä hymy: 



ja helevetin hieno auringonlasku!



Hoksaatteko, kohta meitsinkin mielestä tää on "ihan siisti paikka"!

----------


## Hösö

ai ***** ku juicy7 o hyvä!  :Leveä hymy:  4 mäkiä ja etujarru oli jo ajettu sissää!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

hZö, nyt ymmäsin sen viestin. Ei tullut kuvaa ollenkaan "multimediaviestissä".

----------


## Fillarimies

Suhteellisen kaunis ilma tänään, hyvä fillarointi ilma, ei tuu kuuma :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Ehkä vois käyä tänään Oukulla ajamassa jäykkisfreerideä. Pitää kattoa miten töistä pääsee lähtemään...

Sattuisko jollaki olemaan laatikon pohjalla jotain vähän käytettyä dh-/freeeridekeskiötä(ISIS, 118mm akseli, 68mm keskiömuhviin)? Voisin ostaa tosi halvalla tai mahdollisesti vaihtaa vastaavilla mitoilla olevaan xc-trailikeskiöön(gigapipe team sl).

----------


## Fillarimies

Tommi pääsetkö ajamaan Sunnutaina jaykkisfreeridea, minun ja nuutin kanssa?

----------


## Hösö

ihan perushyvä päivä!  :Leveä hymy: 


huomena kalamixeen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Tommi pääsetkö ajamaan Sunnutaina jaykkisfreeridea, minun ja nuutin kanssa?



en pääse, muita hommia tiedossa

----------


## Hösö

ee ***** ku oli makiata taas kalamiksesa!


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Stund-episode-1-video.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Stund-episode-2-video.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Stund-E...tler-2006.html


tuosa pari pätkää! tunti mennee ku katotta nuot! aika pro menoa!

----------


## Fillarimestari

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20001.jpg
Ekaksi  käytiin levillä mutka

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20004.jpg
Levi freeride rata

Jatkettiin matkaa kilpisjärvelle
http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20007.jpg
Joku tunturi illalla!

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20011.jpg
Saana tunturin juurella yövyttiin..

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20015.jpg
Aamulla matka jatkui kohti norjaa---->

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20020.jpg
Ruskaakin näkyi vähäsen

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20022.jpg
Norjassa enne skibottenia kävimmä jollain putouksella.

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20039.jpg
Sitten narviikissa kiikuttiin melko ylös kun hissit ei pyörinyt, kuva dh-radalta jostain kohti

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20040.jpg
Tota seinää yritin ajaa mutta renkaat oli liukkaat ja ei siinä seinäsä kauaa pysynyt :Leveä hymy: 

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20041.jpg
Narviikissa kaks kerrostaloa

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20042.jpg
taustalla narvikin kaupunki, ei kyllä näy kunnolla  :Leveä hymy: 

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20056.jpg
Narviikista sitten ajettiin ruotsiin päin, kuva ruotsin ja norjan rajalta

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20068.jpg
Pikkupuro abiskossa, taustalla näkyy vähän sitä tunturia jossa oli tuolihissi :Leveä hymy:  ja ala-asemalla pyöränlaitto ohjeetkin!

http://servut.us/zeriEr/roidirt/kuva...etki%20076.jpg
Ja sitten kiirunasta jostain laskettelukeskustelusta kuva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

komia ruska o lapissa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

On olluna tässä vähän puhuria, perhana. Perustuksia ku ei satu oleen, niin kämppä heiluu puuskissa aika levottomasti. Asiasta tehen tein tuulisen päivän leffan:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/v...elama.mpg.html

Männä viikolla tuli muuten syyskarhu kylille ja se ammuttiin tohon piitsille 200 m päähän.  :Hymy:  Naapuri ryhty tuumasta toimeen ja laitto karibun ruhon tuohon mejän takapihalle, saapi kato ampua kylään tulevat karhut iliman lupia. Puuh...

----------


## Hösö

olipa aika rulex pätkä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## HemmoP

Make, ihan vitun helmi filmi =D




noni

oltiin tahkolla, ei siitä sen enempää, meikä on paska, ajelin puuta päin ja toisella kiekalla ajoin sitte pää eellä päin maata! Ja mulla on puujalka tällä hetkellä.

Saatananmoisella kiireellä ryntäilin kohti etelää. Jätkät sitten myöhästy about 4tuntia siitä, mikä alunperin oli tarkoitus. Jonku hotellin  aulapaarissa sit tuli notkuttua ja kuunneltua savvoo. Lepposaa. Aamulla oli helmi olo.

Sit vissiin porukka ajo.

----------


## HemmoP

Ajojen jälkeen riennettiin valoa nopeammalla Jetalla ostoksille. Edellisillan aulabaariseikkailuista oli mukaan jäänyt tieto Nilsiän uudesta loistavasta kebabberiasta. Sitä piti kuulema aito Turkkilainen neekeri!

Meni about kolme varttia, ennenkuin joku hikinen ylipainoinen alkoholisti sai sanottua ettei me  mitään pitsoja saada..ko vasta EHKÄ reilun tunnin päästä.

Mentiin sit ostoksille. Äiti oli sanonu anssille, että syödä terveellisesti. Osti sit 5 kiloa meloonia . ja söi itte vissiin 4 kiloa sitä =D

Mies-Öljypitseriasta lätyt messiin ja pimenevässä illassa tuulta nopeamman Jetan keula kohti Tahkoa.



Syötiin meloneja ja kateltiin diehaardia . Adhd-Anssi ei kauaa jaksanut, vaan näperteli Legopalikoilla ja Transformersseillaan sivummalla.Joskus illasta tomnin veljeksetkin saapuivat etelästä tomin UUDELLA LADALLA! Oli muuten ihan saatanan hieno auto!






Sit lähdin melkeinkotiin, Ouluun.

----------


## tv.

Käväsin nivavaarassa tekemässä T-Linen toisen tuplan hyppykuntoon:


Seuraavaksi pitäis siirtää tuota keskimmäisen kuvan vasemmanpuoleista kasaa pari metriä oikealle


Ensimmäisestä tuplasta oon kokeilllu muutaman kerran hypätä viime vuonna:

Hieman oli levottomia hyppyjä silloin, mutta toivottavasti nyt on tullu varmuutta hyppyihin.

Joku oli kunnostanu/isontanu niitä päälinjan nokkia. Hyvä homma että joku muu jaksaa myös käyä tuola tekemäsä uusia juttuja. Huomena tai jonaki iltana vois mennä jatkamaan T-Linen tekoa, jos ei vettä saja. Saa tulla kaveriksi jos kiinnostaa...

Oukulla käväsin kattelemassa. Sinne oli ajettu kuorma-autoilla maakuormia vaikka minne. Ei kehtaa mennä Oukulle lapioimaan, jos ne tekeleet jyrätään heti.

Ei täsä muuta...

----------


## Fillarimies

> Joku oli kunnostanu/isontanu niitä päälinjan nokkia. Hyvä homma että joku muu jaksaa myös käyä tuola tekemäsä uusia juttuja. Huomena tai jonaki iltana vois mennä jatkamaan T-Linen tekoa, jos ei vettä saja. Saa tulla kaveriksi jos kiinnostaa...
> 
> Oukulla käväsin kattelemassa. Sinne oli ajettu kuorma-autoilla maakuormia vaikka minne. Ei kehtaa mennä Oukulle lapioimaan, jos ne tekeleet jyrätään heti.
> 
> Ei täsä muuta...



Mä voin tulla kaivamaan sitä linjaa, jos joku opastaa että missä tarkkaan ottaen on se paikka!?!

Juu kysäsin yheltä tyypiltä että pitääkö ne freeride radan härvelit roudata siitä rinteestä pois, niin se sano: "ei ne haittaa siinä mitenkään kun ne traktorit ja kaivinkoneet tulee, mutta lokakuun aikana aletaan lumettamaan rinteitä, että sitte ne pitää viedä pois sieltä.
Siihen rinteen reunaan aattelin käydä lapioimassa vielä jonkun heiton! tv.  Saanko lapiota lainaan sulta?
Ainiin, siihen sen tien jälkeen kun lähtee se downhillpätkä, siihen tulee siirtymäreitti sieltä routalasta(vai mikä se nyt olikaan). Harmi meni hyvä reitti suohon, toisaalta siitä siirtymäreitistä voi saada uusia mahdollisuuksia rakentaa jotain utta ens kesänä.
No siinä tärkeimmät :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kymmenen minuuttia sitten:



Tulin just pelaan lentopallosta. Kiitos Hemmolle loistavasta tahkotarinasta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Naapurin äijä piilottelee tuola nurkissa yön pimeyessä, eukkonsa reuhaa mönkijällä vihasen näkösenä talojen välejä ja hakee. Mitähän... Kyllä voi sanoa, että täällä on ihan aktiivinen sosiaalinen elämä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no huh! meleko komiata!

----------


## HemmoP

> Naapurin äijä piilottelee tuola nurkissa yön pimeyessä, eukkonsa reuhaa mönkijällä vihasen näkösenä talojen välejä ja hakee. Mitähän... Kyllä voi sanoa, että täällä on ihan aktiivinen sosiaalinen elämä.




 :Leveä hymy: 

Sun pitää oikeesti kuvata Paulatuk by night leffa kun olet jo päässyt alkuun noissa elävissä kuvissa! Eskimoiden kännisekoilua kanadassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HemmoP

ois jo viikonloppu! Vähänkö käyn alakunnaksen rillillä. NÄLÄKÄ!

----------


## HemmoP

tosa jotain kesäkuvia ko oltiin poikaen kans meän mökkipalstaa ajamasa ympäri.

----------


## marco1

Heiii, ei saa postata rillinkuvia kun toiset on töissä ja nälkäkin on. Pitää vissiin käydä ryöstämässä neukkarin keksit... (rouskis rouskis)  :Nolous:

----------


## Hösö

löyty tuttuja!



tää o iha vitun hyvä!



ariki...

----------


## Hösö

varmasti oli makiata!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mites äijien sijotukset?

----------


## HemmoP

juho ajo ihan kärjen tuntumassa, ei ollenkaan pahasti, 14 sijalla lopputuloksisa miehissä. Niin ja Tomi ajo vieläki lujempaa, oisko ollu joku 6. Voitti KurvisAriaki monta tuntia :O . Kyllä sielä kaikki meni lujaa, paitsi meikä  :Leveä hymy: 

Naz0:lla oli kans vitun siistejä kuvia, ajoin mieki sielä! 
http://photo.evvk.fi/tahko/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

Za.

kohtuu makian näköstä laiffia makella. huh.
vois itekki ostaa suden kotia. vois päästää sen aina irti aamuisin, kun alakerran remontoijat alottaa sen vasaralla paukuttamisen. ja vielä ennen kaheksaa, kun jotkut yrittää nukkua.

kuvia ei vieläkään ole intternetissä. koneelle pääsee vähän turhan harvoin nykyään... ...asiakorjaantuu, kun kannettava tulee, saa iltasin editoia kuvat kuosiin ja kun saapuu kouluun, verkon kantama-alueelle, saa fotot intternettiin. pahoittelen.

koulu maistuu, rovaniemi maistuu, elämä maistuu.
syksy siisteimmillään, oukun uus stepdown korkattu jne.
jea.

jatkan laiffia->

-TttTttTttTttTttTttT

----------


## Fillarimestari

Mihin päin ootte stepdownin teheny?
Toton dirtille alkanu kertyä kauheasti junnuja...

----------


## Fillarimies

Öljyt vaihettu keulaan, rockring paikoillaan, rihtaustelinettä teen koulussa ja ois tarkoitus ostaa joku alexrimsin tai sunin kehä, oisko kellään myytävänä? Niin ja napa kans? 
Stemmiä pitäs alkaa tekemään, jos sais jotakin hipo raaka-ainetta, ettei tarttis tehä siitä 100kg/dm3 teräksestä sitä!
Ens kesää kovasti oottamaan, että hissit aukeaa, ja pääse tekemään jotakin siistiä oukulle! Saapa nähä millanen siitä siirtymäreitistä tulee... :No huh!:  
Pitääpä joskus käydä kattomassa rovaniemen kuuminta dirttiä ja napsia pari fotoa :Kieli pitkällä:  
Tommi oisko sulla myytävänä mitään hipopartsia, muuta kuin se hopen satulaputken pidike?

----------


## HemmoP

> ja pääse tekemään jotakin siistiä oukulle! Saapa nähä millanen siitä siirtymäreitistä tulee..



niimpä, en ees malta oottaa että näen mitä sinne teette, ihan niinku tänäki kesänä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 


*****, lapissa sataa jo lunta! Eipä helevetti vähän siistiä! Käytiin tosa jo jannen kans ajamassa lenkki. Kelikamera kuvas meitä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nonni idiootit!
siis tottorokalla käviät!

ROSKAAMINEN LOPPU NYT!

käytiin tiitin kanssa paripäivää sitten zekkaan mestat.
sehän näytti niinku kaatopaikalta, mehupurkkeja, roskia jne. paskaa.
aivan järkyttävän näköstä menoa. kerättiin tiitin kanssa sitten roskat poies ja lähettiin vittuuntuneena poies. kohtuu avutonta sakkia, jos ei osaa/jaksa/tajua olla heittämättä sitä karkkipaperia sinne maahan. 
eli oikiasti, jos siellä vielä näkyy roskia, käyn laittaan lapiolla matalaksi koko mestan. ootte kummiski niin avuttomia, että ette saa sitä kuntoon. loppuu se ajo siellä! 

ja turha sanoa, että "emmie oo tehyn mitään". jos et ole/olet, laita silti se sana kiertään vihaisesta timosta, joka saattaa tulla katkomaan pinnat pyöristä.

ja toiseksi tottorokasta.
siellä kun juhon kanssa ollaan laitettu paikkoja kuntoon ja nähty sikana vaivaa ja hikeä. niin vähän arvostusta sille! please! 
eli luetaan sitä kylttiä!
kuinka hankalaa on olla käyttämättä niitä askelmia? ne on joka kerta, kun juniorit on käyny, hävenneet johonki. tilalla semmonen perunamaa mistä ei voi päästä fiksusti/helpommin ylös. idiootit.

ja sitten.
niitä PÖYTÄVIRITELMIÄ ei tehä!
jos pelottaa joku käppi, treenataan ne ajoskillit kuntoon pienemmissä linjoissa/nivavaarassa/jne mestoissa ja sitten tullaan hyppiin haastavampiin! henkihän niissä lähtee, kun tippuu huteran pöyän/lautakivikasan päälle! 
vituttaa kun on menossa ajamaan, ja sitten joutuu sheippaan kaikki lähes uusiksi. siirteleen viritelmät poies jne.

ja taas.
jos ajetaan ja jarrutellaan ja suditellaan siellä linjoilla niillä maastopolkupyörillä, niin TASOTELLAAN NE JÄLET SITTEN! viimestään ennen kun lähdetään poies!
syitä: paikka pysyy kovempana, siistempänä, toimivampana, smootimpana ja timo pystyy 20"sella ajamaan hymysuin, pieniki kivi tuntuu bmx:n alla! 

samaa.
ja ne nokan käret vois sitten kanssa sheippailla kuntoon kun ajetaan. ne on tehty MAASTA, ei petonista/puusta. eli ne KULUU!!! 


yllä nyt taas jotain avautumista. jos ei osaa käyttää järkeä/lukea ylläolevaa, vois pysytellä poies sieltä tottorokan trailssilta. paska sanoa näin, mutta ei enää muutakaan voi. hävettää ihan, 2-pyöräilijöitähän tässä kaikki on.

mie kyllä pyrin sitten ihan sanallisestikkin livenä valaisemaan asioita, jos ei tunnu kaali kypsynevän. 

-T

...ja jos niitä roskia löytyy vielä! tai nään roskaajan itseteossa! huh huh.
pitäkää LAPPI SIISTINÄ, saatana! (se oja/muu pusikko ei ole roskakori).

----------


## tv.

> Tommi oisko sulla myytävänä mitään hipopartsia, muuta kuin se hopen satulaputken pidike?



Eipä taia olla ylimääräsenä. Tai ois tuolla Tojotan peräkontissa yks vuoden vanha Fiskarssin pistolapio ylimääräsenä. Ostin itelle uuen pitkävartisen hipomallin samasta lapioperheestä  :Vink: 

Eilen oli aika siistiä käyä ajamassa 17 kilon xc-jäykkiksellä korkalovaaran/mäntyvaaran suopoluilla. Aivan kuivana oli suot. Tuli pitkästä aikaa tunne, että "helekatti kun on hauskaa ajaa pyörällä".

Onko marco1 tai joku käyny sinettäjärvellä päin ajelemassa pyörällä? Aattelin vaan että meneekö sinne pyörällä ajettava polku mäntyvaarasta? Vois käyä retkellä siellä päin joskus. Ite oon kääntyny takasin aina siitä motokrossiradan jälkeisen pitkospuureitin jälkeen ja ajanu pois sieltä hevostallien takaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

> ...ja jos niitä roskia löytyy vielä! tai nään roskaajan itseteossa! huh huh.
> pitäkää LAPPI SIISTINÄ, saatana! (se oja/muu pusikko ei ole roskakori).



Niin ja sama koskee myös ounasvaaran muita polkuja/rinnettä. Ne roskat vois oikeasti laittaa vaikka taskuihin tai reppuun jos ei ole roskakoria lähellä. Onko se sitte mukava joskus 10 vuoden päästä kun on puolimetriä jätettä eessä ja pitää raivata ne pois...? HÄH.... mä en niitä ala korjaamaan kun en itse roskaa.





> Tai ois tuolla Tojotan peräkontissa yks vuoden vanha Fiskarssin pistolapio ylimääräsenä. Ostin itelle uuen pitkävartisen hipomallin samasta lapioperheestä



No paljollas myyt mulle lapion? :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hei taas!

Yritin kertoa koskenkylän hirviöille että eivät roskaa sinne ku niillä on ollu tapana käydä sivassa ostaan evästä ja sitten jättää roskat dirtille.
Sanoin niille että kathokaa pojat mitä tossa kyltissä lukee ja sit kerroin roskista niille mutta sanoivat vain että ei ole meidän roskia... :S
Itse koitan kerätä omat roskani pois dirtiltä, niinkuin olen tähän mennessä tehnytkin!

Lapio vois olla hyvä ostos..

----------


## Hösö

villaripoju, ostas multa hipopartseja! nuo tommin käytetyt antihipoosat on täyttä paskaa! meikälä on joko parasta tai vielä parempaa! ja iha sika halvalla!

kelaa, saat tuon daren rungonki ja vitusti sälää ihan sikahalvalla!

----------


## tv.

> villaripoju, ostas multa hipopartseja! nuo tommin käytetyt antihipoosat on täyttä paskaa! meikälä on joko parasta tai vielä parempaa! ja iha sika halvalla!
> 
> kelaa, saat tuon daren rungonki ja vitusti sälää ihan sikahalvalla!



No jätkä onki hipoilevien pyöränosadiilereiden kunkku. Ootsie minutki pelastanu monesti. Esimerkiksi on hieman vaikea ajaa pyörää, jos keskiö, satula tai renkaat puuttuu  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

niimpä!

joten nyt lapset isin rahoilla ostoksille!


kimmo, oot pessy pyörän?


tee kato sillee et joka reissulle putsaat rungon ja aina iltakarkeloihin jokaselle tussi kouraan ja maalatta pyörän uusiksi!

----------


## marco1

> Onko marco1 tai joku käyny sinettäjärvellä päin ajelemassa pyörällä? Aattelin vaan että meneekö sinne pyörällä ajettava polku mäntyvaarasta? Vois käyä retkellä siellä päin joskus. Ite oon kääntyny takasin aina siitä motokrossiradan jälkeisen pitkospuureitin jälkeen ja ajanu pois sieltä hevostallien takaa.



O toki siellä ajeltu mutta ei Sinettään saakka. Teemu vois muistaa paremmin ja Tapio on vissin ajanut mopolla siellä.
Pitkospuitten jälkeen kun jatkaa aikansa niin tulee vesijohtolinjalle ja laavulle jossakin vaiheessa. Vesilinjaa pitkin kpkiin päin pääsee takaisin jonnekin (kuumetta, täysi blackout tässä kohtaa).
Laavun tienoilta lähteviä polkuja pitkin on ajeltu ja löydetty itsemme Kemintien Nesteen läheltä.
Toiseen suuntaan vesilinjaa / polkuja ja ollaan kohta hiekkakuopalla ja Vennivaarassa.
emmämuistamitään, lähtis saunaan.

----------


## Tak

RidingJKL Järjestää Freeride viikonloppun Laajavuoressa 7-8.10.2006 

Hissit pyörivät Klo: 11.00-18.00 molempina päivinä. 

Lipput: Koko viikonloppu 15€ tai Päivälippu 10€ , hissinä toimii ankkurihissi joten ylön nousu tapahtuu suhteellisen rivakasti. 

Hotelli laajavuori tarjoaa myös majoitus mahdollisuudet varsin sopivaan hintaan. 

2 henkilön huone 20€/vrk/h sis: aamupala + iltasauna + liinavaatteet 
4 henkilön huone 18€/vrk/h sis: aamupala + iltasauna + liinavaatteet 
Vaunu/Auto paikka: 24€/vrk sis: sähkö + iltasauna 


Laajavuoren pätkät löytyvät parhaitan kartasta. 
http://www.kolumbus.fi/d_loosers/MTB...i_DH_lines.jpg 

Myös uusia reittejä on kovasti tulossa ja yritetään saada mahdollisimman hyvään kuntoon vielä vanhatkin ennen tapahtumaa. 


Mitä enemmän kuskeja sitä parempi, saatas laajavuorta enemmän mukaan hommaan ja heräämään että tämä on todellakin kasvava harrastus.

----------


## Hösö

tak->oisit voinu pistää tuon viimevkolla tänne ni ois voinu saada duunista vapaata...mut nyt o jo myöhästä  :Irvistys:

----------


## HemmoP

juhajuhajuuuuhhaaaaa, ehkä, vois olla, jos ei mitään muuta ole näkyvissä. Meitsi vois tulla teille asuun, vai joko mustalaiskylä on täynnä turkulaisia  :Leveä hymy:  



Pillarimestari sun muut. Ihan sama kenen ne roskat on, niin siivotkaa ny vittuun ne sieltä montuilta. Ei vaadi hirveitä muuvvzzeja että ne muutamat mehupurkit menee roskapönttöön. Tajuattako tota timon sanomaa, se PAIKKA KAIVETAAN MAANTASALLE JOS SE NÄYTTÄÄ KAATOPAIKALTA! Ja TE ETTE OSAA/VIITSI/PYSTY/KYKENE TEKEEN TOISTA DIRTTIÄ MIHINKÄÄN! Ajeletta taas rappuja kylille jee. 

Kimmosetä kertoo tarinan. Kun ME kaiveltiin nivavaaraa sillon tuhat vuotta sitten, ME siivottiin joka kerta ne mehupurkit sun muut johonkin muualle ku pitkin sitä mettää. NYT ku sitä paikkaa kattelee, vois joillekin olla itsetutkiskelun paikka.

Ja lapisa on lunta jne. Onneksi tulee talavi niin ei tarvi ees miettiä miten jotkut ihmiset voivat olla idiootteja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tak

Hösö
Aina voi yrittää! Kyl kandee tulla. On hienoja pätkiä täällä  :Hymy: 


Kimmo
Tänne vaan. Itseasiassa kukaan ei oo toistaiseks änkemäs tänne. Vielä ei oo viestit menny perille  :Vink:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no niimpä.

mietin jotain metalli porttiaki ensimmäisten nokkien eteen, munalukko ja meikäläisen puhelinnumero josta saa avaimen. ...jos se meininki nyt ei muutu.

...yhdyn kyllä kimmoon, kohta on TALAVI! ja metreittäin lunta!
saa lähtä yksin tuntureille telluileen!




mahan olla talvisin viikonloput pyhä/ylläs/pallas/levi suunnalla. joka viikonloppu eri tunturi/seinä. ois aika laiffia.

-T

----------


## HemmoP

Levi tänäaamuna.Viikon päästä oli puhe mennä ajamaan tonne, näyttää hyvältä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh...

piru, eikö sinne kukaan ole nyt tulevana viikonloppuna menossa?!?
mie oisin ihan 100-0 menossa mukana. zaahh...

-T

----------


## Sami W

Saa alkaa kaivelemaan kohta lautaa ja suksia esiin varastosta. Sukset taitaapi mennä kyllä uusittavaksi.

----------


## V

Pitäs keksiä itekki jotain talvitekemistä. tavallinen hiihto liian tylsää, moottorikelkkailu liian kallista ja kelkansäilytys mahdotonta.. Kai se jotenki noihin mäenlaskuhommiin menee..

kyllä tuo puuteri tieten kiinnostais.. en tiä.

----------


## marco1

> Pitäs keksiä itekki jotain talvitekemistä. tavallinen hiihto liian tylsää,



Läheppä tuo Teemun kanssa hiihtolenkille niin loppuu se tylsyys...  :Kieli pitkällä:  
Voihan sitä talvellakin ajaa, itse ajattelin kyllä pitää jonkinlaisia pakkasrajoja talviurheilussa kun tämä räkätaudissa ja kuumeessa olo on sen verran tympeää hommaa (saikkupäivä menossa).
Toi Golden Moose vois tietty opettaa meille muillekin miten talvi vietetään Tivolin tiskillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

> tavallinen hiihto liian tylsää, ...



Mulla on sama juttu. Tässä tutkinut että minua ei vain ole suunniteltu tuohon hommaan sopivaksi :Leveä hymy:  Noh...joutuuhan sitä tietenkin hiukan haikkaamaan jos meinaa puuteria päästä pölistelemään, mutta se onkin ihan eri juttu.

Niin...pitäis se sondi ja piipparikin lisätä ostoslistalle.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Puuteri roks!  :Hymy:  Relaa.com:sta löytyy pelivälineet halavalla - sitten mäkeen. Skinihommelit voipi tehä suht edullisesti ite, eikä ole vaikiaa. Piippereihin ja sondeihin voi joutua investoimaan, jos ei löydä vuokralle, mutta niitä voi sitten ite vuokraille eteenpäin.

Mieki käviin noobiena Ruåttissa Timon, Petriin ja Villen kanssa keväällä. Ei kannata antaa hyvän asian oottaa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jotain uutta:

----------


## Fillarimies

Komeita kuvia... ja armoton vitutus... :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Jep kommeita kuvia.
Lauantaina olis roidirtin dh-skapa  :Hymy: 
kuveja tullee sit jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep.

suomen takametillä pärjää kyllä ilman sondia ja piipparia. pitää järjen päässä vaan. tietty kellostapulit ja muut kurut on asia erikseen. mutta iisimmät tunturit. ja eipä niistä lisälaitteista paljoa hyötyä ole, jos yksikseen käy sompaileen! (mikä ei kauhean suotavaa ole, mutta silti mukavaa ja rauhottavaa ja kivaa ja ihanaa)


hmmm, vai lauantaina roidirtin dh skaba. jos ei sada, niin timo vois tulla pitään valistus tunnin junioreille siitä roskaamisesta ja tottorokalla käyttäytymisestä!
asento, lepo, asento, lepo, täytyyköhän ottaa ryhmänjohtaja koulutuksen opetukset käyttöön...?

mahampa olla viikonlopun oukku/syvänen/tottorokka/pooli akselilla. Za.
tupareille saa tulla kanssa!

-Tttt

----------


## V

saapi sitä suomen tuntureilalki tosiaan olla varovainen..
tässä esim. pallakselta juttua http://www.tsaibma.com/suomi/Reissut...vyo/lumvyo.htm
http://www.tsaibma.com/suomi/reissut.htm <- vapaalasku juttuja lisää..

Hienot sivut muuten käykäähän tutustumassa puuteroijat..

meikä aatteli lähteä tuonne niin kuuluisaan ouluun vkl:ksi.. jea...

----------


## HemmoP

tervemenoa Ouluun  :Leveä hymy: 

Pari uutta videonpätkää oli pojat teheneet tuolta backcountreilta. Viimekevään pohjosenreissulta. Tekispä mieli taas olla tuola!!!

tosta eka leffa:

http://www.zone-c.org/index.php?opti...r&filecatid=33

tosta toinen leffa:
http://hasu.kapsi.fi/merracing/mer.racing.zone-c.06.wmv


Timo, lauantaina tuparit? Jos ei ihan helevetisti palellu tuola lauantaipäivän retkellä (300km enskapaanaa +2.5 lämpötilassa ja vesisateessa), niin vois olla ihan siistiä! Samalla voisin hakia sen mun pipon ja rallipaian sun päältä pois.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, natsais.

kimmo hemmo.

kävisimmäkö joku ilta tottorokalla ottamassa pari näpshottia?
vai onko miten kiirus vkl :Kieli pitkällä: pu?
kato illan hämärässä, jos sais salamalla valastua nokan+äijän pelekästään, ois muuten tummaa ja hämärää. sais hienoa jälkeä.
tai oukulla raidaan ja kuvaileen.

-Teknodromi-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Vois olla sweet. Tänään sopis jos ei tuu lähettyä lämmitteleen kotarin loppuun ajettua moottoria iltalennolle. Lauantai meikällä menee yöhön asti tuola reissussa, mutta sit taas sunnuntai-iltana sopis ennen kö lähen takas ...uun. Tai ehkä sunnuntaipäivänäki kävis.

Pittää pirrautella ja funtsia kohtaloa.

----------


## HemmoP

kohti pohjosta,vapaita ja vapautta, son moro!

----------


## Fillarimies

Täällä saa jo kiskoa kevyt-toppatakkia niskaan, hyrrr....
Tein koulussa rihtauspenkin:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1023800/

----------


## marco1

> Täällä saa jo kiskoa kevyt-toppatakkia niskaan, hyrrr....
> Tein koulussa rihtauspenkin:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1023800/



Pystyheiton mittaukseen vähän hidas malli ja keskittäminen pitää hoitaa kiekkoa kääntämällä. Mites erilevyiset navat edessä (100mm) ja takana (135mm)?

----------


## Fillarimies

Siinä on kaikki säädettävissä... Kuva on varmaan vähän huono. öö yks pultti puuttuu pystyheiton määrittämiseksi (kuvassa sitä ei ole).
Marco1 sanoppa mistä sais 6x80mm kuusiopultin jossa ois kierteet kantaan asti?
Prismassa ei ollu ja hovimäen raudassakaan ei ollu.
Ei jaksais alkaa kirteyttämään koulussa semmosta, ja toisaalta jos hommais kierretankoa, mutta kun ne on niin pitkissä pätkissä...

----------


## tv.

Lapin Pultti, teollisuustie 24
Rovaniemen Pultti, teollisuustie 12

käy kokeilemassa nuista  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu, kiidoksia :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

Mistä tämä on /forum/showpost.php?p=714960&postcount=5506

Lähen seuraamaan legendojen jalanjäljille.. päissään täällä mietitään huomista ajolenkkiä..  :Hymy:

----------


## V

jaa löyty se tuolta hintasta..

----------


## HemmoP

Mittaamattomia on Lapin erämaat.. käytiin tänään katseleen, miltä elämä näyttää. Aamulla klo 7:30 näytti lämpömittari -0.5 ja satoi räntää! Oli ehkä enemmän ku luxus keli!!

Terveisiä eteläsuomeen.

----------


## Hösö

meleko perseestä!

----------


## tv.

Meleko hyvännäkönen ateria tuossa korissa.

----------


## Fillarimestari

Dh-kisat onnistupi hyvin ja parikuvatusta eilisestä kisasta ja sitten iltapäivän streetti ajoista

----------


## Fillarimies

Jaa...laitoitte pari lavaa lisää tohon portaisiin :Vink:  Vois kokeilla hypätä joskus ne portaat kokonaan alas :Leveä hymy:  
Fillarimestari, lähekkö tänään oukulle?

----------


## dauppi

Jahas. Kävin tänään ajamassa oikein perinteisen äkseelenkin pitkästä aikaa. Eikä ollu ees kurjaa kun ihan mukavaa. Ajelin Mäntyvaarasta Mellavaaran laavulle ja siitä Vennivaaraan. Vajaa kolme tuntia meni kun rauhassa ajeli. Enimmäkseen oli ihan mukavia polkuja/teitä, välillä oli vähän suota, mutta nekin on niin kuivia nyt että ajamalla pääsee yli.

Talvella kyllä pitää lähteä laskemaan. Randoa ja hissihiihtoa sopivassa suhteessa.

----------


## tv.

> Jahas. Kävin tänään ajamassa oikein perinteisen äkseelenkin pitkästä aikaa. Eikä ollu ees kurjaa kun ihan mukavaa. Ajelin Mäntyvaarasta Mellavaaran laavulle ja siitä Vennivaaraan. Vajaa kolme tuntia meni kun rauhassa ajeli. Enimmäkseen oli ihan mukavia polkuja/teitä, välillä oli vähän suota, mutta nekin on niin kuivia nyt että ajamalla pääsee yli.



Soitteleppa jos oot joskus lähösä samalle suunnalle ajeleen. Saattaisin lähteä kaveriksi jollaki pyörällä.

----------


## Tak

Tässä vielä Laajavuoren ratakartta! Eilen syntyi uus hieno pätkä nimeltä ALFA. Sinne siis ajamaan!

-Ratakartta(Last update 24.9.06)

----------


## HemmoP

Loistava viikonloppu taas takana. Sorry timo ko ei ehtiny messiin, meikän pitää tiivistää tuo Rovaniemen viikko kahteen päivään..meinaa loppua tunnit kesken. Tuli nukuttua vissiin 5 tuntia koko viikonlopun aikana, vaikka Ouluunkin ajelin vasta tänä aamuna.

Tekkiin tosa leffan talven oottelusta. Luxus, kohta pääsee hangille!

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/87846-...dotus_0001.wmv

Tosa muutama kuvatus muutamasta retkestä.

----------


## HemmoP

...liian siistiä taas

----------


## HemmoP

Kurvisarin ideontia, onko kiinnostusta Marko + Teemu + miljoona muuta ajokoiraa? 
http://www.rbclub.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=429

----------


## Fillarimies

> Soitteleppa jos oot joskus lähösä samalle suunnalle ajeleen. Saattaisin lähteä kaveriksi jollaki pyörällä.



Mäkin voisin lähteä ajeleen, kaveriksi, jos seura kelpaa :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

tahdon kotarin! ASAP!

----------


## marco1

> Kurvisarin ideontia, onko kiinnostusta Marko + Teemu + miljoona muuta ajokoiraa? 
> http://www.rbclub.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=429



Ihan hyvältä vaikuttaa vaikka meikä onkin näiden laiskottelujen ja syysflunssien jälkeen enemmän "ylipainoinen puudeli" -sarjaa..

Ei nyt jaksaisi rekata tuonne RBC:lle mutta kerro että täältä löytyy parilta kolmelta vuodelta vanhojen enskakisojen reittikarttoja joista voi napata muutaman pikiksen helpolla, niissä oli kuiten pääosin ihan erinomaisia pätkiä.
Tiedä sitten noista alamäkivoittoisista sprinttipätkistä, jotenkinhan sinne ylemmäskin pitää päästä.  :Nolous:

----------


## marco1

Oho, lämmintä täällä Hösöngissä, onneksi pääsee jääkaappiin takaisin kohta. (boarding..)

----------


## HemmoP

Timo hoi! Sain tosa kaverilta linkin Narvikilaiseen kuppilaan missä pitää ens kerralla käydä! Pitäskö lähtee käymään ton kuppilan takia sielä täsä joku kerta jos sais jostain rahaa matkalle  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.litenplass.no/

----------


## Teemu N

Näyttäs olevan tuollon vapaa viikonloppu ja fillariki alkaa olla kohta taas kunnossa joten kyllähän silloin vois enskaa ajellakin.

Marko vielä rovalle kuhan saahaan flunssat aisoihin???? OK?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, vaikutti aika loistoreissulta, Hemmo. 



Tuo paari vaikutti asialliselta veppisivun perusteella! Tore oli muuten crew-memberinä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kimmo hemmo.

roadtrip kuullostais aika siistiltä!
vois alkaa jemmata pennejä takataskuun. 
millon lähetään, lokakuu?

-Timo

----------


## HemmoP

Ej ehi eikä oo rahhaa, menis marraskuule? Vois olla vitun siisti reissu, tää biisi soimaan repeatilla takakaijjuttimista  :Leveä hymy:  Katsellaan, tyhmiä ideoitahan sitä on enneki ollu  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwtTOxouD5Q

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Hep. Onko ketään kulkemassa Rniemi-Oulu -väliä lähiaikoina? Markolla olisi yksi ylimääräinen maantiestonga, joka tarvitsisi kyytiä...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

marraskuuki käy.

ois makia jos kävis vielä jonku vuoren päälläki tallusteleen. riippuu toki lumitilanteesta. 

jamesonki vois tulla huipulla kylään!

asia on korvantakana.

-T

----------


## Hösö

pitäs appelsiini ostaa!

----------


## Liraren

Moro jätkät. Mun pitäs ajella täältä Oulusta sinne Rovaniemelle su aamuna 6 aikaan. Joko teillä on piikit alla vai lähenkö jännittäämään silestoneilla tuota väliä? Eli niinku millaset kelit sielä on ollu ajella autolla?

----------


## marco1

Just mietin töihin sotkiessani että vaihtasko kerrankin ajoissa talvikummit alle vai jättäiskö vaihdon taas ensiliukkaiden jälkeen. Mikäs sen mukavampaa kuin vesi/räntäsateessa kummien vaihtelu.
Kelin puolesta ei vielä tarvita piikkejä ainakaan tällä viikolla:

Nasta vai kitkaväittelyjä odotellessa.

----------


## HemmoP

Jäinen maisema on niiiiin kaunis, kohta tulee jo talvi!

----------


## Hösö

kuollut eläinruumis on ilon aihe!







ei oo tätä ongelmaa lapissa...jos poro o autossa ni halolla päähä ja raahataan se lihapadan ääreen...mut jos tommonen o ni *****, sit menee jo kikkailuksi!

----------


## HemmoP

Minen ees tajua miten vitussa saat hiiriä autoos?! Kait toiki on joku helsingin erikoisuus  :Leveä hymy: 


lunta ootellessa..taaaass kerran.

----------


## HemmoP

VÄHÄ MEIKÄ TAHTOO TALAVEN!

----------


## Fillarimies

Tanssi "lumitanssi"!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

vihdoin ja viimein PÄIVITETTYNÄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meilläpä tuli jo tänään lunta, näkyy pysyvänkin tuolla kukkuloilla.  :Hymy: 

Puuh, ei oo kolomeen viikonloppuun päässy pois kyliltä huonojen kelien takia. Jokohan sitä nyt... Opettelin leipoonki tossa tuulisen päivän viikonloppuna ku ei täällä saa kunnon pullaa. Hyvinhän se ei mennyt. Kyllä nuita ehkä marmelaadin ja voin kanssa saa naapurin koirille syötettyä.

----------


## Fillarimies

> vihdoin ja viimein PÄIVITETTYNÄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Paljonko tuo  päivitys tuli kaikenkaikkiaan maksamaan?
Onhan tuo kyllä hieno... :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

mustahan se o...


KOTARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111  1111

----------


## tv.

> mustahan se o...
> 
> 
> KOTARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111  1111



Joko on mopo tallisa?

----------


## Hösö

ei oo vielä!


mut kyl se tossa kevväällä tullee!

----------


## HemmoP

Enää ois vajaa viikko jäljellä viikonloppuun. Melkoisen huikeeta! Ja Hösö, rupee hommaan se mopo, tälle syksylle ehtis vielä ajaan ilman piikkejäkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Rasti seinään, minäkin kävin ajamassa.  :Nolous:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

oulusta päivää.

syötteen mökkeilyä takana.

ja vihdoin oon saanu kuvia intternettiin.

olkaa hyvä:

tottorokan trailsseilta. en oo pariin viikkoon käyny siellä. joten tuskin näyttää tuommoelta enää...


menihän se kolmonenkin päälle. kuten juhollaki.


yliopizto elämäki on lähteny käyntiin. mukavaa on ollu, koulu tuntuu siistiltä ja oikialta. aamulla on vitun siisti herätä rovaniemen/lapin syksyyn ja lähtä kouluun. kaljotellukki sillon tällön: (huomaa sukupuolijakauma, "harmittaa" olla taide alalla) 


koulun ohella on tullu sitten ajeltua pyörällä ja tehtyä kaiken näköstä. vielä on tekemättäki ihan sikana juttuja. aika näyttää. tiittiki timpuroi niin tunteella, että vasara petti. tuli pullaa:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tiitin kanssa käytiin ys ilta kävelemässä. nähtiin joku lepakko hautuumaalla:


tottorokan takaa lähtiin tässä ys ilta harhaileen polkuja pitkin. oli kohtuu makiaa polokua, välillä vähän kivikkoisempaaki. meinas olla kieli keskellä naamaa.


tuparitki on ihan millon vaan, tervetuloa:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. jatkan. kivaa.

viikonloppuna oltiin mökillä parin kaverin kanssa. oli aika holtittomia päiviä.

perjantai:

viinipullo, iso kossupullo, kaljaa, lonkeroa jne. meni alas. osa tuli ylöski...
oli vähän mustavalkosta.


jääkaappiki oli täynnä lihapullia, hk:ta, ranskalaisia ja äthuppia.


lauantai:

käytiin kalastamassa. 
saatiin helvetin iso säynävä!:


tapettiin, perattiin, suolattiin, paistettiin ja syötiin. oli kohtuu hyvää!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sitten kalasettiin lisää:


vejettiin marjoja:


ja mikä parasta. LUNTA oli maassa!!!
kohtuu siistiä oli tasllustella hangessa! mikko teki lumienkelin, melkei eteiseen.


illalla lähti käsistä taas. oli mustavalkosta taas.


huh.

ja mikä vielä parempaa.
timo lähtee kohta taas ROVANIEMEEN!!! jes.
ens viikolla uusia kursseja koulussa, valokuvausta ja photoshopin opiskelua. jea. sitten vois raidata oukulla ja syväsessä. elää täysillä! 

-Ttttt

----------


## Hösö

> Enää ois vajaa viikko jäljellä viikonloppuun. Melkoisen huikeeta! Ja Hösö, rupee hommaan se mopo, tälle syksylle ehtis vielä ajaan ilman piikkejäkin 
> pik
> pik
> pik




ei pysty perkele! mut siis kato talvella! ootellaan net vitunmoiset palautukset tilille ja sit törsäillään!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulu on perseestä.

enää 2 tuntia ja 8 minuuttia, niin juna lähtee kohti roita.
huh. huokasu.

-Timå

----------


## Fillarimestari

tarzan-timo - - 01.10.2006 13:40

Aika vitun paskat sivut kuka sielä toton dirtillä on käyny roskittaa

Tollane löyty roidirtin vieraskirjasta, tuli vaan mieleen et timo ooksie kirjottanut ton, ku aikasemmin on ollu semmosta et siellä on kirjoteltu paskaa muitten nimellä, niin pitää tarkastaa toi!

Pistettiin muuten timon sanakiertämään tottorakka trailsseilla!
nytte ei oo ainakaan roskia näkyny siellä mitä nyt on tullu käytyä viikolla.

----------


## Liraren

Meikä pääsi teijän lehteen. Etusivulle. http://www.lapinkansa.fi

----------


## HemmoP

Hei äidin pienet tasapäät. Jos Timo tai yleensäkään kukaan meistä sinne jotain kirjoittaisi, siinä olisi kappalejako, sanajärjestys, välimerkit ja isot kirjaimet. Toi on jotain teidän kilpailevan jengin kirjoittelua, voisin sanoa että älykkyysosamäärältään teitä HUOMATTAVASTI tyhmemmän porukan tekstiä. 

viikonloppua ootellessa!

Joko Liiranen muutat Rovaniemelle, loordiaukio kuulemma muutetaan sun nimikkoaukioksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liraren

> Joko Liiranen muutat Rovaniemelle, loordiaukio kuulemma muutetaan sun nimikkoaukioksi



No pitäkää loortiaukionne. Siellä teillä on liikaa mäkiä ja ei näköjään pääse niitä ylös ku koiran vetämänä.

----------


## marco1

Vätystää. Kävin eilen kattomassa koirankuonolaiset ensin ja sitten samaa kyytiä Mr. Tycoon Steppenwolfin kanssa jatkamaan lenkkiä. Potkittiin kiviä lopuksi jottei tarttenut ajaa koko aikaa.... 
Aika kiva siivu polkuja saatiin yhdistettyä, vielä kun pari tuntia jaksaisi käydä työkalujen kanssa puuhastelemassa niin tulisi hyvä pohja vuosiksi.

----------


## tv.

Trailipartseja saapui tänään:



partseja

partseja


 
Ihan jees  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tota, toiha o niinku se sun 66, paitsi paskempi...

----------


## tv.

> tota, toiha o niinku se sun 66, paitsi paskempi...



tulee eri käyttötarkotukseen, 6 senttiä lyhyempi, compressiosäädön tilalla ETA. En tiiä onko Z:n paluupuolen patruunassa muuta eroa 66:sen paluupatruunaan kun se, että 66:ssa on klikkerisäätö. Varmaan jotain tuotekehitystä on vuodessa tapahtunu, mutta huomaako sitä normaali ihminen ajossa? Tuo Z150 tuntu meleko hyvältä heti uutena. Saa nähä muuttuuko toiminta kun ajelee jonku verran. Olin jo unohtanu, että kuinka huippu keksintö tuo keulan lukitus on. Pyörä kiihtyy ylämäessä niinkö Ferrari  :Vink: 

kasassa

Saattaa näyttää hurjalta, kun satulatoloppaa näkyy 30 senttiä. Onneksi sitä ei ite näe kun istuu pyörän selässä.

Niin ja on Z:n säätönupit hienommat ja niistä saa paremman otteen kuin 66:ssa  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

No perhana, sehän alkaa jo näyttää pyörältä  :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

mite ***** se voi olla 6cm lyhempi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tarzan-timo - - 02.10.2006 16:13

ja sitä pöytää ei siirretä onko se nyt nii vitun vaiikeeta ymmärtää vitun homot

...joo...

kannattais ensin opetella kirjottaan tuo nimi oikein, laitella välimerkkejä, korjailla sanajärjestystä ja muuttaa kieliasua, niin vois vaikuttaa edes hieman uskottavammalta! 

...huh, toisaalta. ootte kummiski niin tasapäitä, että jengi ottanu tosissaan nuo! saa tästä etiäpäin varua ku yksin liikkuu ulkona. alkaa tuleen vihasia lapsosia vastaan! huh. yöisin kuuluu nakertelua oven takaa, postiluukku paukkuu ja oveen ilmestyy uhkailutekstejä!  "MEITSIMANDOLIINO" (pullaa sille joka tietää mistä)

***** mie inhoan lapsia, varsinki silmälasipäisiä!

ei siinä.

jos kävis tänään ajeleen metässä.

-Timå

tsemppiä jatkoon!

----------


## tv.

> mite ***** se voi olla 6cm lyhempi?



2005 66RC 170mm, akselista kruunuun 595mm
2004 z150 fr 150mm, akselista kruunuun 538mm

----------


## Fillarimestari

Meitsi ois lähössä tänään ajamaan oukulle päin.

Lauantaina olis tarkotus lähtä nivavaaraan, oisko muita lähössä?

Vieraskirjassa mitä on kirjotettu timon nimellä niin ei ne kyllä yhtään vaikuta timon tekstiltä.
Joku ääliö kirjottelee siellä..

----------


## Jeesus

palaanpa takas maanpinnalle. Meikä on jotenki deletoitunut tästä virtuaalimaailmasta, ei sinänsä ois ees paha  :Leveä hymy:  

ei muuta, paitsi että poltteleekö Hösö ens kesä perseen alla

----------


## Hösö

mitä vittua?  :Leveä hymy: 


minne sie oot kadonnu?


joo poltteleehan se...***** ku se yks jeesustelija ei voi lähtiä kattoon mulle sitä mopoa...ois voinu maksaa viulut ja rummut sille..

----------


## Fillarimies

> Meitsi ois lähössä tänään ajamaan oukulle päin.
> 
> Lauantaina olis tarkotus lähtä nivavaaraan, oisko muita lähössä?
> 
> Vieraskirjassa mitä on kirjotettu timon nimellä niin ei ne kyllä yhtään vaikuta timon tekstiltä.
> Joku ääliö kirjottelee siellä..



Mä voin lähteä sunnuntaina...
Voi helvata mitä sekoilua...
Mitäs timon arkeen kuuluu, muuta kuin koulua ja pööräilyä?

----------


## Hösö

*****, ostin melekeen mopon  :Leveä hymy:  tarjosin jopa enemmän siitä...mut en siltikkää ostanu!  :Leveä hymy:  sviit!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

helevattu.

pitääkö se itekki mopo ostaa. myis isin audin ja ostas kax.
kateelliseksi kyllä muutun, jos hösö tulee mopolla tänne ajeleen.
toisaalta, kylläpä täällä ilman mopoaki on tekemistä.

huh, ja seittemään asti koulua. sairasta.

-TtttTttTttTttTTttTtt

----------


## Jeesus

Ei sielä tartte mitään mopoja ostella. Noi on sellasia juttuja, mitä näissä perslandioissa tarttee missä ei ole mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa täysjärkiseen elämään. Niinku oulussa, helesingisä jne.. 

Tossapa väriä lapista, *www.veikkovasama.net* 
Ei enää kauaa niin sitä on itekki sielä, oisko reilu 28h enäääää!!!

----------


## Sami W

> huh, ja seittemään asti koulua. sairasta.
> 
> -TtttTttTttTttTTttTtt



Elämä on. Muistuupa itellekkin ekalta vuodelta yks kouluviikko mieleen.
8.00-20.00 maanantaista perjantaihin. Ja lauantaikaan ei ollut painovirhe vaikka aluksi niin luultiin :Leveä hymy:  Hiukan alko puuduttaa :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

No nyt se sitte tapahtu!!!
Kammet ja keskiö paskaksi eli ne väänty ihan vituilleen kun hyppäsin yhet 1.5m korkeat portaat alas. 
Hösöööööööö???? Tv...........??? Jokuuu????
Oisko myytävänä kampia ja keskiötä? KIIIIIIIIRE...

----------


## Hösö

mulla o!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dauppi

Pitääpä tännekin älähtää, ettei tiputa ekalta sivulta. Mitenkäs, olisko kellään (Tommi?) kiinnostusta lähteä sunnuntaina ajelemaan? Vaikka joku pidempi xc-lenkki? Tai ei oikeestaan xc:tä kun sehän on vaan kurjaa, ajettas vaikka trailia  :Vink: 

Ilmotelkaa kiinnostuksesta. Yritän olla ajokunnossa, vaikka huomenna onkin työkaverin läksiäiset. Onko muilla muuten minkäänlaisia ajovaloja? Ajattelin laitella oman GhettoLite-halogeenivirityksen taas kuntoon niin vois käydä illallakin ajamassa.

----------


## tv.

> Mitenkäs, olisko kellään (Tommi?) kiinnostusta lähteä sunnuntaina ajelemaan? Onko muilla muuten minkäänlaisia ajovaloja? Ajattelin laitella oman GhettoLite-halogeenivirityksen taas kuntoon niin vois käydä illallakin ajamassa.



Taitaa mennä viikonloppu taas töitä tehden.

Kunnon valot pitäis kyllä saada. Rahalla sais mutta ei oikein innosta maksaa hirveitä summia valoista. En tiiä riittäisko omat taidot tuommosen Ghettoliten rakentamiseen.

----------


## Hösö

> Pitääpä tännekin älähtää, ettei tiputa ekalta sivulta. Mitenkäs, olisko kellään (Tommi?) kiinnostusta lähteä sunnuntaina ajelemaan? Vaikka joku pidempi xc-lenkki? Tai ei oikeestaan xc:tä kun sehän on vaan kurjaa, ajettas vaikka trailia 
> 
> Ilmotelkaa kiinnostuksesta. Yritän olla ajokunnossa, vaikka huomenna onkin työkaverin läksiäiset. Onko muilla muuten minkäänlaisia ajovaloja? Ajattelin laitella oman GhettoLite-halogeenivirityksen taas kuntoon niin vois käydä illallakin ajamassa.




joo, sunnuntaina äkseetä! veämmä kunnon ylämäkivetoja ja kivikosuoria! emmie tuosta trailista niinkää välitä! kunnon kinttupolokua vaan!

meikä ainaki o ajokunnossa! en juo koskaan mittään! ja ajovalotki o! semmonen 2toiminen, niinQ pitkät ja lyhyet...ei se kyl kovin ghetto oo mut samapa tuo!  :Vink:

----------


## Teemu N

Mihinkäs aikaan su sitä ollaan liikenteessä, jos vaikka yrittäis liikenteeseen. Mites Marko saatko harjoitusvapaata sunnuntaiksi.Pitää tulla sitten sa-ma yöksi taas töihin.


Olipa muuten mielenkiintoinen lenkki eilen... 

Alakorkalosta (Marko sitä mitä ajeltiin joskus mellavaarasta sinne päin) metsätietä kohti Vennivaaraa, mutta polku loppui/vaihtui onnettomaan 
poronpolkuun. Kello alkoi lähestyä kuutta ja päätin etten samoja jälkiä palaa.

No eiku työntämään fillaria suolle ja summittainen suunta kohti Vennivaaraa. Ja hups keskelle Mellalampee, työntämällä/ajamalla ympäri ja kohti ravirataa. Pimeä yritti tulla ja valoja ei ollu mukana, mutta kotia selvittiin.

----------


## marco1

ny on viikon yh-kuuri takana ja on taas puolitoistaviikkoa normaali laiffia edessä. Renkaitten vaihtoa vaille vapaa viikonloppu.

Tuonne sateeseen pitääkin lähteä porukalla, yksin en mene.
Valojen hankkiminen edelleen vaiheessa 0, esiselvitys...

----------


## dauppi

No tuo mun Ghettolite on kyllä niin simppeli systeemi, että sellaisen osas rakentaa insinööriopiskelijakin. 20W sisustushalogeeni, kapeakeilainen, mutta astelukua en muista. Siihen sitten sopiva kantaosa, joita saa sähköliikkeestä ja abikoliittimillä piuha kiinni. Piuha johtaa suoraan Bebekiltä hankittuun freeride-painoiseen 4.7Ah akkuun, kun en jaksanu ees kytkintä hankkia väliin. Halogeeni on vuorattu insinööriopiskelijahenkisesti kaljatölkilllä vuorattuun siideripullon kaulaan. Korkkiin on tehty reiät piuhalle ja pullossa on pikku reikiä jäähdytyksen parantamiseksi. Eli ainoa vaikeampi homma tuossa on sopivan akun löytäminen. Laturi tuohon varmaan pitäis hankkia kun sellaista ei kotoa löydy.

----------


## Jeesus

moro jätkät! Jeesus kuittaa rovaniemeltä, ihan sairaan siistiä täällä on taas kerran. Vaikka minuuttiaikataululla joutuukin liikkumaan. Ei mulla mitään ihmeempiä, viettäkää täydellistä elämää ja rakastakaa toisianne.

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä voisin alkaa värkkäämään tommosta lamppua, helppo homma...
Tosin en taida tehdä sitä insinööriopiskelijamaisesti vaan jotenki muuten :Leveä hymy:  
Muistakko Dauppi paljonko makso se akku minkä ostit bebekiltä?
Siihen väliin ois muuten kätevä pistää jonkulainen potenttiometri niin sais portaattoman valotehon säädön ja sitte joku katkaisija...
Hmm.. kyllä siitä hyvä tulee, pitää vaan selvittää että paljonko se tulee kaikenkaikkiaan maksamaan...IDEAA :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

do dii, mitä ja missä milloin sunnuntain ajeluja ajatellen?
Keli onkin parempi kuin aikoihin:

onneksi tuli pyörä pestyä tänään  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

ee vittujätkät! ostin uuen pyörän  :Leveä hymy: 




nii joo, o siinä tämmösekki rattaat...





ei tarvi palio polokea ennää...vaikka tuosa joku kanpi onki, napista se alakaa raksuttaan! meleko <3

----------


## Mechz

HÖSÖ.....HUH!!!!


Oukulla on muuten saatanan hyvä droppi.....

----------


## m_ka

Ajovalon värkkääjille yksi vaihtoehto:http://www.kolumbus.fi/hirvonen.mikk.../valo_v06.html

----------


## Teemu N

Ja hyviä akkuja saa Rovaniemeltäkin... Hinta ei oo ihan halpa.
Suunnistajat kautta maan tilaa noita Lapin Akun kasaamia akkuja, tekevät ne kunnon pareista. 

Itellä käytössa Yösuunnistus lampussa 6V ja 9Ah akku, palaa 10W polttimolla >4h ja 20W polttimolla kirkkaasti <2h. Makso mulla 45 eur.

----------


## Jeesus

Ens viikonloppuna sit kaikki eteläsuomalaiset Jyväskylään katteleen moottorikelekkoja näyttelyyn. Jeesus löytyy ToBe osastolta, kantsii tulla tsigaan vaatteita!

Muuten ollu taas ehkä paras viikonloppu aikoihin (no ainaki 2 viikkoon paras). Nyt pitäs saada sitä lunta! Ja metritolokulla kiitos!

Ainiin, asiaa fillarijuttuihin liittyen. Kävin songassa mutkan tossa lauantaina. Paikka on yhä EHYT! Ja tamppaamalla jokasesta voi vetää lepposasti. Timo, TV, Tiitsa, sun muut diggerit, tehkääpä roadtrip ja elvyttäkää paikka.

Meitsin laiffissa on fiilis katossa.

----------


## Hösö

joo, kohtuu hyvä päivä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo, makia kootteri!

Paljon kulukee?

----------


## Hösö

täysiten  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Teemu... Paljonko sulla painaa se akku? Entä minkä kokonen se on?

Että tämmöstä...

----------


## tv.

Hmm...  semmonen säätövastus vois olla hyvä, joka toimii myös katkaisijana tarpeeksi väännettynä. Lamppuosan kiinnitys tankoon pitäis kans miettiä semmoseksi, että se on helppo irrottaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Löysin kotoa varastosta vanhan Cateyen lampun, mutta kävi vaan mielessä että kuinka paljon niissä suuritehoisissa lampuissa on lämpöenergiaa eli sulaako se muovi siitä mun lampusta...
Juu mulla kävi kans mielessä semmonen potenttiometri jossa ois katkaisija. Vois kattoa semmosen jostakin vanhasta radiosta tai jostakin muusta kodin elektroniikasta :Sarkastinen:  
Prismasta vois käydä kattomassa niitä MAGliten lamppuja, niistä löytyy varmaan tarpeeksi tehoa tai sitten ei...

----------


## Teemu N

Akku on noin kokoa 
9x7x4cm ja 
painaa 580g

Eli ei tosiaankaan suuri. Silvalla lähes vastaava http://www.silva.se/orienteering/index.htm.

Mutta ainakin suunnistus piireissä nuita Lapin akun tuotteita on pidetty jopa parempina, tilaavat niitä Etelä-Suomesta asti...

----------


## Hösö

ee *****!


sain tallin!


tom petty & the heartbreakers, vai mitä jeesus?

----------


## Jeesus

jeesus kuittaa, Free Falling!

----------


## Fillarimies

> Akku on noin kokoa 
> 9x7x4cm ja 
> painaa 580g
> 
> Eli ei tosiaankaan suuri. Silvalla lähes vastaava http://www.silva.se/orienteering/index.htm.
> 
> Mutta ainakin suunnistus piireissä nuita Lapin akun tuotteita on pidetty jopa parempina, tilaavat niitä Etelä-Suomesta asti...



Lapissa osataan...
Hösö, jääkö sulla pyöräily pois, kun sulla on tuo moottoroitu mörssäri?
Mä tapan kohta ton mun oman fillarin, Tulis jo ne kammet... :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Minä huono ihminen, en soittanut kellekään vaan lähdin lenkille tuosta vaan... tulipa taas vaihteeksi kokeiltua paria uutta polkua ja suollehan ne meni.  :Sarkastinen:  
Onneksi ojat on niin kuivia että pystyy niissä vielä taluttelemaan. Lamppuhommat vielä vaiheessa, noilla nykyisillä ei pysty metsässä ajelemaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

eipä nuo katiskat partsilla rahhaa vie, sinne kait net jääpi...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  tuskin lopettamalla lopetan, varmaan kesälä pittää vuokatisa käyä jne...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huomenta.

ompa melkosta puhaltelua koulussa.

omia ideoita esittelin luokan eessä, olo oli ku korppikotkalla.
punaviini, oluet ja viski ei kovin hyvältä tunnu enää, outoa.
jospa sitä tästä, koulun jälkeen pakko lähtä oukulle raidaan, tai syväseen... hmmm... mitähän sitä oulussa vois tehä koulun jälkeen.

silimät seisoo päässä.

Tampuriini-Timo

----------


## Jeesus

> mitähän sitä oulussa vois tehä koulun jälkeen.



vastaus on, ei mitään! Simple  :Leveä hymy: 


Onneksi tänään alkaa viikonloppu ja pääsee pois täältä. Eilen kävin raidaan mopolla tuola kankailla, laiha lohtu, mut SE on täällä ihan ok puuhaa! Tosin tää päivä käyp vaan lyhyeksi. Kuka vitun ääliö on kekkassu että talviaikaan päivää lyhennettään iltapäivästä hä?!!?! Ei vissiin tajua, ettei aamukuuelta kukaan valoa tarvi! Meitsi siirtää kelloa tunnilla taaksepäin kyllä talviaikaan!

Aattelin seuraavana hommata tällasen. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-52_Stratofortress

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

se on niin, että se TIE on katkaistu!

syömään->

----------


## Fillarimies

Voi ei taas ruotsia :Vihainen:  
Täällä pitäis kestää kaks tuntia, timo miten kestät yliopistossa??
Elämä on tylsää ilman pyörää...
No mutta mun pitää tehä asiakastyönä postilaatikko johon mahtuu viikon hesarit, siitä TULEE ISO!
Että semmosta...joo lähen häiritsemästä. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Mechz

Sekava iltapäivä...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eilen oli kiva päivä, kattodroppi kruunas kaiken!

jea ja tältä päivältä:

helvetti että elämä on kivvaa!

tänään ihan mega siisti päivä!!!!!111

valaistaampa alieneita:

koulussa sika siistiä, safkatunti nyt, yhestä neljään kuunteleen valokuvauksen mysteereitä, kivaa!
futon patja tulee viimeinkin!
kannettava tietokone on matkahuollossa oottamassa!
soitto/maili tuli, ja pääsin töihin paikalliseen arctic safarikselle!!!!1
eli paperit laittoin sisään, pääsin haastatteluun (500 hakemusta, 50 haastatteluun, ~30töihin), joka meni miten meni. meitä oli 3 naista ja mie siinä samaan aikaan, oli kohtuu rasittava akka hakemassa myös sinne, nauro jokaiselle haastattelioitten pienille letkautuksille kohtuu räkäsesti ja teennäisesti, muut oli hiljaa tai hymähteli. huvittavaa, toivottavasti ei päässy sisään.
joka tapauksessa, joulukuussa aletaan ajeleen kelekalla turistien kanssa taas iltasin ja viikonloppusin, kouluakaan ei ole ku 7 päivää koko kuukautena, niin saa tunteja tehtyä ja rahaa!!! pirun siistiä!!! vois muuttaa vaikka johonki isoon kattohuneistoon, melkei....  töitäki on vissiin sitten vielä ihan kevääseen asti...

ei kauhiana oo ouluun ikävä!

koulun jälkeen lähtis käväseen vaikka syväsenvaarassa!

!!!!!! jea

-t

----------


## Hösö

ei huono life ollenkaan!

meikä vois melekeen sanoa et kaipaan jo ouluaki!  :Leveä hymy:  nii huonosti menee...


tosin huomenna tuunaan mopedia iskuun! ***** et o siistiä ku pääsee rassaan jotain muutaki ku eukkoa tai piliä! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

No nyt on miehen puhetta.  :Leveä hymy:  
Veteläksi hetelmäksi muutut siekin jos sinne jäät. 

Viikonloppuna pääsee vaihteeksi average joe-partsin tilaukseen jos tuo Teemu sais päätettyä montako paria Contin Verticaleja se raskii tilata.
Ja ajaakin vois, jostain syystä mulle oli vielä tulossa sadalla egellä suksivoiteita ja enhän mie edes hiihdä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarimies

Meikäläisellä on ollu mahtava viikko, noin kaiken kaikkiaan...
Musiikkia on tullu tehtyä, ja yks aivan loistava biisi: www.mikseri.net/invi 
Alkaa jo rassaamaan kun ei oo päässy pyöränselkään mekein viikkoon...
No mutta kun kammet tulee niin elämä jatkuu taas.
Oikeesti vähän nuo iMacin koneet on paskoja. Tai on niissä yks hyvä puoli; ne on nopeita, nopeampia kuin mä :Leveä hymy:  
Joo älkää homehtuko... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> ne on nopeita, nopeampia kuin mä




nopeempi ku spiidi? :Sekaisin:

----------


## marco1

Kukaan ei ole spiidiä nopeampi, paitsi ehkä spiidin pinnan palaminen. MOT.

Satoi, aurinko alkoi paistaa, lähdin ajamaan aurinkolasit päässä. Alkoi sataa. Any questions?  :Cool:

----------


## Sami W

> Satoi, aurinko alkoi paistaa, lähdin ajamaan aurinkolasit päässä. Alkoi sataa. Any questions?



Tutulta kuulostaa. Tää on hieno laji :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

HOI!!

Onko kellään ulosvetäjää isis-kammelle, joka on kiinni xc-keskiössä*?**?* Elikkä se akselissa oleva reikä on isompi kuin freerydekeskiössä. Oma hyvin palvellut ulosvetäjä meni epäkuntoon ja pitäis kammet saada irti nopeasti. Melkonen määrä kirosanoja lenteli ilmoille äsken tuossa varastossa, kun värkkäsin nuiden kampien kans...

----------


## marco1

->tv
minulla on semmoinen nelikanttiulosvetäjä johon tulee lisäbiitti octalink -keskiöille sopivaan reikään. En tiiä sopiiko se isikseen tai mutsikseen.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## P-Joe

Jos sattuu löytymään sopivankokoinen prikka jostakin, niin se vaan sinne ulosvetäjän ja akselin väliin. Saattaa vähän vääntyä, mutta kampi tulee kyllä ulos.

----------


## marco1

mjoo, saahan sitä sopivilla kolikoilla tehtyä prikat sinne ulosvetäjän ja akselin väliin. Rahat on kyllä menetetty sen jälkeen, menevät mutkalle...

----------


## Fillarimies

> mjoo, saahan sitä sopivilla kolikoilla tehtyä prikat sinne ulosvetäjän ja akselin väliin. Rahat on kyllä menetetty sen jälkeen, menevät mutkalle...



Juu...koulussa kaverit litisteli 1€ kolikkoja, 80tonnin prässillä :Leveä hymy:  
Mä en sitte viittiny, pitää sitä nyt kahvi/pulla rahaa jäädä taskunpohjalle!
Katoin ilmatieteenlaitoksen säätä netistä, ois vissin tulossa lunta ensviikon loppuviikosta.
Tommi sait vissiin ne middleburnit?
No ei kait tässä, lähen ***tun tylsään paikkaan eli ouluun, joo että moi!

----------


## tv.

Tiitsalla oli kaikki hiposysteemit tallissa, helposti irtos kammet. Pienemmäksi viilattua 10c kolikkoa olen ennen käyttäny tuossa hommassa, mutta se ei toimi tuon isompireikäsen akselin kanssa. Nyt kaikki on taas hyvin ja toiset kammet tulee ens viikola nykyisten tilalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jätkä o kyllä pahempi speksaaja ku meikä ikinä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa kyllä eilen aika siistiä! nyt uskaltaa jo pienessä patikossa mennä suht sutjakkaasti!

hasakki kuvailiki!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

olipa laiffi viikonloppu! Jyväskylässä näky paljon tuttuja ja tuntemattomia, kaikkia tapauksia ei ees voi muistaa.

mutta koko viikonlopun kruunasi maailmanmestari MATTI NYKÄNEN! Jätkät soitti kaljateltasta, että "jätä nyt se vitun piponmyynti ja hyökkää tänne kattoon ku maailmanmestari painii!" No sielähän heti portilla oli vissiin lämppärifaitti käynnisä ku pari aikamiespoikaa veti vaakamamboa. Mutta illan ottelu oli peremmällä, missä matti veteli avokämmenelä toista poskelle  :Leveä hymy:  Voe saatana mikä jätkä se on, Mervin kanssa ilmeisesti taas harrastettu villejä pelejä, oli naamari sen näkönen. Tyyppi näyttää nelikymppisenä yli 60vuotiaalta!

muutoin oli rauhallista, tai illalla piti osata vaan huutaa ja juua viinaa. muuten kaikki muut ois huutanu ja vittuillu, eikä ois kehannu samasa seurassa olla. viikonloppuun lepoon ei sitten riitä 2h yöunet, 700km autolla ajoa, 8 tuntia vaatekauppaa per päivä, lukemattomia ilmasia rinksuja ja 24h huutoa per päivä..

ootan kyllä eniten ens viikonloppua. Rovaniemi ja yöunet kutsuu!

sunnuntaina pysty jo syömäänki jotain!

----------


## Fillarimies

Oliko nuo jotku vaate messut?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

voi saatanan saatana!
eeeeii helevattu!

käsittämätöntä, sais jo päästää ittesä hengiltä!

-Tttt

----------


## Tommi K

> Oliko nuo jotku vaate messut?



Munsta ihan aiheellinen kysymys. Eiku juu, näkyyhän siellä yks kelekka, kun tarkkaan kattoo.

T

----------


## marco1

Eikös noi ollut "insinöörimuoti 2007" -messut Pariisissa? 
 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

huhhuh, ei saatana

----------


## Hösö

eijuma...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


ainiin, ilimotusasiaa! meikän käet o rikki, vakuutus kai maksaa kai ehkä kai joskus kai ehkä toivottavasti kai uudelleenkoulutuksen. mikä minusta tullee isona sit... ei pysty hitsaa eikä raksalle ku altistun petonille ja hitsauskaasuille!

oisko tmi putkirunkkari nevalainen mittään?  :Leveä hymy: 

ois varmaa lapissaki hommia josta tienais kohtuu mekana...

----------


## Fillarimies

Älä hösö valita, jos haluut rahaa niin painu Norjaan öljynporauslauttoja hitsaamaan muutamaksi kuukaudeksi ja tuu takas niin jätkä on miljonääri!
Hmm.. vois muuten itekki harkita norjaan lähtemistä, kunhan saa tuon koulun käytyä loppuun.

----------


## Hösö

no valitampa, ku ekkös ***** tajuat et käet ei kestä! kuten niinQ hitsaamista, ku siinon hitsauskaasuja mille nuot altistuu...***** :Vihainen: 

tuo putkirunkkaus ois varmaa kivaa, ku runkaaminen o muutenki kivaa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Ääh, höpön löpön.

Sairaseläkkeelle ja hevosmieheksi, kun kerran on tilaisuus.
Siirryt ihan puhtaasti maksupuolelta saamapuolelle.

----------


## Jeesus

LUNTAluntaLUNTAluntaLUNTAluntaLUNTAluntaLUNTAlunta  LUNTAlunta




EI *****, VÄHÄN MEIKÄ OOTTAA TALAVIA JA KESSÄÄ!!!!!!111

----------


## Hösö

meikä oottaa OULUA!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Rollo kuittaa, kevyesti viskoo räntää täälläpäin.

Mitäs tekemistä me keksitään rh1010:lle ny sitten, puhelinmyyjä, kenkäkauppias vaiko toimistotarvikkeiden piirimyyjä? Kotirötvän pestit on nyt kaikki varattuja joten se ei passaa ollenkaan.
edit: on mulla jotain sympatioitakin vaivaisukoille mutta ei niiitä internetissä jaeta. "mulla on kato nää koodaajan kädet jotka vaatii mobilaastia".

----------


## Jeesus

Ensviikonloppuna Sonka jos ei muuta ole? Voisin lähtiä näppään pari ruutua joutessa? Hivenen ku lapskalla näpyttelis muotoja takas, niin kaikista pystyy ajaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes!

kimmo, lähtään vaikka kaxin jos ei muita oo mukana!

ja talavi tullee oikiasti, kohtuu siistiä!
onkohan rovaniemen talavi mukavempi, mitä oulun...







täällä ei voi kyllä hengata torirannassa, koska se ois niin vitun siistiä.

ehkä loordiaukio ajaa saman asian, sielläki tuntuu aina olevan niitä nolife-idiootteja...

-Talvi-Timo

----------


## marco1

> täällä ei voi kyllä hengata torirannassa, koska se ois niin vitun siistiä.
> 
> ehkä loordiaukio ajaa saman asian, sielläki tuntuu aina olevan niitä nolife-idiootteja...
> 
> -Talvi-Timo



Mjoo, minnes noi autoilevat nuoret herrasmiehet kokoontuvat jatkossa kun suosikkiparkkis jää ilmeisesti mekalomaanisen kauppakeskuksen jalkoihin?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

za.

uus kannettava, uuet kujeet.
sunnuntailta kuvia:





alkaa table mennä isollaki pyörällä pikkuhiliaa!

makiaa makiaa!

-tttt

----------


## tv.

> Mjoo, minnes noi autoilevat nuoret herrasmiehet kokoontuvat jatkossa kun suosikkiparkkis jää ilmeisesti mekalomaanisen kauppakeskuksen jalkoihin?



Viime aikoina oon huomannu selevästi, että Ruokasenkadun Valintaladon piha on melekeen täynnä autoista aina viikonloppusin keskelä yötä.

Sonkaa vois miettiä viikonloppuna. Jos vaan kyyti hoituu jotenki, niin voishan siellä paistella makkaraa teleskooppitikulla, juua appelsiinikolaGrändejä ja droppailla NakkisäNpylällä.

----------


## ellmeri

> no valitampa, ku ekkös ***** tajuat et käet ei kestä! kuten niinQ hitsaamista, ku siinon hitsauskaasuja mille nuot altistuu...*****
> 
> tuo putkirunkkaus ois varmaa kivaa, ku runkaaminen o muutenki kivaa...



Tervetuloa meille töihin,pääsisit viemäriin sukeltelee,paskakaasut ei oo henkeen meneviä,mutta päähän käy ku häkä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oisko teilä muka töitä?  :Leveä hymy: 

paskassa sukeltaminen ei eroais juuri mitenkää nykysestä hommasta! sopis mulle!

----------


## Jeesus

> Viime aikoina oon huomannu selevästi, että Ruokasenkadun Valintaladon piha on melekeen täynnä autoista aina viikonloppusin keskelä yötä.



hei haloo, valot päälle! RABATIN PARKKI oli legenda jo tuhat vuotta sitten, sillon ku Jeesus sai ajokortin! Ja jopa sitä ennen siinä oli kiviset ja soraset parkissa kuulemma. Tässäpä ihan livekuvaa viime toukokuulta kyseisestä paikasta! Voispa viikonloppuna käydä parkkeeraan tossa ja fiilistellä menneitä aikoja.



Hösö sopis tohon paskaansukeltamiseen. No itekki sopis siihen kyllä semihyvin. Perustetaanko firma? Timo ottaa kuvia ku Hösön kans sukellellaan!  :Leveä hymy: 

braappraapp, kessää ootellessa

----------


## marco1

->Teemu
Pitäiskö viritellä sitä kaukomatkaa ensi viikonlopulle? Lunta ja pikkupakkasta luvassa joten ei mikään huono ajankohta.
Saksan paketti lähti ennätysvauhtia, oli jo maanantaina liikenteessä kun lauantaina tilasin joten saattaisi tulla perjantaiksi. Tilasin sulle ne halvimmat renkaat, kokonaista 9,90e/kpl. Sliksit siis.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

moi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXs6Sh0DKs&NR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-ly98zTP0Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kq447yBzg8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwbaZQKRWsQ

holtitonta

----------


## Teemu N

Marjo -> Olen viikonlopun reissunpäällä joten ei pääse millään ajamaan. mieli tekis kyllä....

----------


## Fillarimies

Kaikki on taas niinku ennenkin, kone on matoja täynnä! Haukipudas on syvältä ja oulu myös, no anyway...
Mäpäs soitan sinne Et-sportsiin, niistä kammista, kun ei nitä näy eikä kuulu...
Tästälähin tilaan jostain muualta kuin et-sportista, kun on niin helvetin pitkät toimitusajat. :No huh!:   :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Tästälähin tilaan jostain muualta kuin et-sportista, kun on niin helvetin pitkät toimitusajat.



Oliko niillä tavaraa varastossa kun tilasit?

Jos mulla tulee välitön tarve jostaki tavarasta, niin emmie ala odottamaan että joku liike tilaa ensin sen jostain muualta ja sitte lähettää mulle. Tähän mennessä oon löytäny Ridefreen torilta/Hösöltä sen osan, jota vaille pyörä on ajokunnossa. Nyttenkö Hösö asuu jossain etelän suuressa kaupungissa, niin siltäkään ei saa partseja heti  :Vink: 

Mulla ollu uusi irkkausnäyttö tilauksessa vissiin kuukauen. Vieläkään myyjäliike ei pysty sanomaan tarkkaa päivämäärää, jolloin näyttöjä saa maahantuojalta. Sama tilanne on esim. Verkkokauppa.comissa. Töissä tottunu silmät litteään näyttöön, niin pitää semmonen hommata myös kämpile. Pikkusen polttelee jo saada se...

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

viiminen virhe tilata eeteestä kamaa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

KOHTA KOHTA!!!!!!!


saatana, lunta ja korkeuseroja, mitä muuta sitä voi tarvitakkaan!?

kahtotaan miten miehen käy, korkataanko tellut jo tänä viikonloppuna, vai joskus muullon...


-T

edit:
"    RUKALLA PÄÄSEE LASKETTELEMAAN
    21.10. LAUANTAINA!"

jaaha! jospa se audi lähtis rukaa kohti lauantai aamuna, illasta rovaniemeen!, ehkä ehkä. toivottavasti.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

KOHTA! OULUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!11 ennää kait vähä aikaa...! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Täällä on kylymä, eka pakkaspäivä eli talvi tulee viimeinkin. 
Saksantilaukset tosin jumii sitten Taastrup, DK:ssa vaihteeksi.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ajatus lähti siitä, kun joku verraton henkilö sanoi, että "torirannassa henggaaminen on pirun siistiä", päätimme kokeilla.


sovittiin illaksi tapaaminen torirantaan, kimmon ja waltterin kanssa. 
k ja w oli ehtiny sovitulle tolpalle ensin. 


siinä hengattiin hetki 

 ja toinen.


sitten lähettiin pizzeerian kautta kauppaan. hurutettiin hippi-wolkkarilla ympäri oulua.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kaupassa valtteri osti kirnupiimää. oli muuten 19 päivä.


kimmo osti gebardin pakastealtaasta. oli muuten 19 päivä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ostoksien jälkeen pysähyttiin katsomaan taidetta.


joku saatanan aikajana se oli. kyllästyttiin veistoksiin.


loppu illasta päätettiin palata vielä torirannalle. henggattiin vielä vähän lisää, koska se on NIIN VITUN SIISTIÄ TÄÄLLÄ OULUSSA!!!



jea.

jos lauantaina lähtis tellua laskeen, ja illasta roihin. makiata.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

torinranta näyttää kyllä makialta! onneksi ittekki pääsee kohta tuone!  :Leveä hymy: 


jos huomena muuten tekis mopoon uuen kilipitelineen?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

unelmapaikka!


onneksi tänään alkaa viikonloppu ja pääsee POIS täältä. Pohjoiseen!

Parasta, tällä viikolla!

----------


## Fillarimies

> viiminen virhe tilata eeteestä kamaa!



No älä muuta virka...

Et-sportissa oli kuulemma ollu ongelmaa jossain lähettämisessä/tilauksen vastaanottamisessa...





> ajatus lähti siitä, kun joku verraton henkilö sanoi, että "torirannassa henggaaminen on pirun siistiä", päätimme kokeilla.



Lopeta nyt perkele tuo vittuilu!!! :Vihainen: 
Ei tota jaksa kuunnella!
Jos joltaki sattu kysymään esim(oukulla) sillon alkuaikoina kun alotti maastopyöräily harrastuksen niin neuvottiin menemään osotteeseen: www.fillari-lehti.fi--> keskustelut-->yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat-->Rovaniemi25.
Niin täältä saa sitte vaan vittuilua, kun jotaki kysyy tai kertoo omia kuulumisia. Ei koske kaikkia, onhan täällä niitä mukaviakin tyyppejä joilta saa kysymykseen järkevän vastauksen. 

Ei muuta tällä kertaa...

----------


## tv.

Huh, talavi on tulosa vissiin....

Piti jo kaivaa kaapista villazukat ja pitkät kalzarit. Ihan hyvä että tulee talvi, eipä ainakaan sada vettä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu..täällä oulussaki on 7 astetta pakkasta, saa jo laittaa kalsaria ja pitkähiasta teepaitaa päälle. Eilen käväsin juoksulenkillä niin oli melkosen kylmä, meinas happi loppua. :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

> Lopeta nyt perkele tuo vittuilu!!!
> Ei tota jaksa kuunnella!
> Jos joltaki sattu kysymään esim(oukulla) sillon alkuaikoina kun alotti maastopyöräily harrastuksen niin neuvottiin menemään osotteeseen: www.fillari-lehti.fi--> keskustelut-->yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat-->Rovaniemi25.
> Niin täältä saa sitte vaan vittuilua, kun jotaki kysyy tai kertoo omia kuulumisia. Ei koske kaikkia, onhan täällä niitä mukaviakin tyyppejä joilta saa kysymykseen järkevän vastauksen. 
> 
> Ei muuta tällä kertaa...




kannattasko vaihtaa areenaa jos ei pää kestä yhtään mitään!  :Leveä hymy: 

sopisit hyvin tänne helesinkiin ku täälä kaikki on tommosia vitun tiukkapipoja!


vittuilu kasvattaa... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jeesus

> vittuilu kasvattaa...



elämä opettaa  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

nyt -> pohjoiseen!

sitäpaitsi ei kellään mitkään kuulumiset kiinnosta.

----------


## Fillarimies

No rajansa kaikella nyt kummiski...
Ei kannata pilata hyvää keskustelupalstaa tai harrastusta vittuilulla, ei siinä muuta...

----------


## Hösö

no eehä täälä kukkaan oo pilannu mittään keltään koskaan! jos et kestä ni kannattaa vaihtaa maisemaa  :Leveä hymy: 


yhtälaila täälä kaikki saa osansa! tai sit ei!  :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimies

Mjaaaaah... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ja toiset saa fanisivut nettiin...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tv.

Hmmm.......    

iskari huollettu, middleburnit nokan edessä, lonkeroa kotona
---> asennushommia tiedossa

----------


## Mechz

Taas on palstaterrorizti vauhissa......mikään ei kelpaa..


pekonia kansalle...

----------


## Jeesus

joo kuolemaa ja pahaa oloa vaan kaikille! mää en kestä ennää ku joku sanoo INTTER NETISSÄ jotain! loukkaannun pian  :Irvistys: 

ei *****, meikä on rollossa. Paha olo jäi siihen Simon vaakunan kohale! Hakkiin Peteltä 1D:n lainaan, kävässään timo sunnuntaina kuvaan jotain dirttiä tai jotain vaikkapa melkeen ehkä?

tossa teille kaikille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

ei sentään, pusuja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_3g_yf1vzI

----------


## Jeesus

Melkolailla täydellisintä tai jotain <3 täällä ainua ilmansuunta on pohjoinen :]






missä kanadanhanhi on? Ei oo aikoihin näkyny eikä kuulunu?

----------


## Fillarimies

Tommi laita kuvaa siitä sun fillarista kun saat sen valmiiksi...?! :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Talvi on tulossa


löysin tostakin kuvan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko tuo se sun vanha Spessu?

----------


## marco1

Olipas mukavaa ajella, pikkupakkanen on kuivattanut polut hienoon kuntoon.

----------


## Jeesus

tänään oli taas täydellinen päivä. paisteltiin pullaa ja leikittiin duploleegoilla =D




sit hoksasin että meillehän on tullu talvi!!!!!11111111111111111111




SIK! Vähänkö siistiä, nytki sataa LUNTA!

----------


## Hösö

***** tätä veden määrää!!!!!!!

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Onko tuo se sun vanha Spessu?



Sepä se :Leveä hymy: 
Oli oukulla liukas ajella ku kävin pari kertaa muutamaa polkua testailemassa.

----------


## Jeesus

jaaha, näyttää toooodella hyvältä! Lunta tullu melkosesti verrattuna mitä lauantaina oli. Varmaan tuplaten nyt, eli about 2cm =)

Misä ihimeesä on kanadan suurlähettiläs? Ei oo aikoihin näkynynnä.

Petelle kiitos kameran lainasta, nyt on kiva taas palata tonne täydellisten ihmisten pariin åuluun. Muistoja on taas repullinen. Onneksi perjantai on pian ja ois jo talavi ja oulu on perseestä jne sukkahousuihmisiä ärsyttäviä kliseita ja lauseita.

----------


## Jeesus

Joutsenetkin jäävät Rovaniemelle talvehtimaan, kun eivät viitsi ouluun kautta lentää etelään


sanoin timolle, että sen pitää lähtee ouluun. rupes irvistelemään oudosti.


jesseki piti meikää tyhmänä, kun kerroin että tänään mun pitää lähtee taas takas ouluun


joulupukilta sain onneksi viimeiset vinkit, millä selviän insinöörien seassa syväjäätyneessä oulussa


turvallista matkaa <3

----------


## dauppi

On se aina kiva tulla tänne lukemaan, miten jotkut vaan jaksaa valittaa miten elämä on paskaa ja Oulu on syvältä. Ei siellä edelleenkään kenenkään ole pakko asua. 

Joo tulkaa vaikka tupareihin ens lauantaina. Kuhan ette valita koko aikaa tai jauha jostain kelekoista tai mopoista.

Kai sitä pitäs ajamassaki käydä, mutta on ollu vähän aika kortilla.

----------


## Jeesus

eka täydellinen ihminen, lisää? 

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


kun muiden tasapaino järkkyy, oulua ei saa mollata, eikä kelekoista tai mopoista ennää puhua, niin vaihetaan tyylisuuntaa? Puhuttaisko VAIN polkupyöräilystä!

tsk

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
rukalla oli siisti laskia.

mutta oiskoha sittenki pitäny lähtä norjaan:
http://www.tsaibma.com/suomi/Reissut...6/kjostind.htm


...kolome päivää sitten...

ja aivan tuossa naapurissa, yheltä istumalta ois ajanu autonki tuonne. huh!


-T

----------


## Hösö

eevittu näitä viherpippeleitä!  :Leveä hymy: 

***** et elämä helsingissä on perseestä! ja helsinki on PERSEESTÄ!!! mut tänään rassaan mopoa!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Fillarimies

Täytyy sanoa että olipa mahtava polkea kouluun kun oli lunta maassa ja pieni pakkanen. aattelin lähteä kokeilemaan oukulle kunhan lumet tulee rinteseen :Hymy:  Ja sitte laittaa ne iänikuiset pitävät ruuvirenkaat alle... :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

heps.

fotoshoppailimpa eile illalla kuvia kesältä, leviltä. ennennäkemättömiä otoxia.
saturationit sääjetty tappiin ja muutenki kokeiltu rajoja. enjoy.

uskomaton kesä.

laseja särkyny.


hyttysiä kestetty. (linssi ei sonnassa siis)


ihmisiä palkittu.


ja uskomattoman hauskaa ollu.

loput:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillari/album56/levi/

kohta oukulle, eilenki oli hieman siistiä ajaa rallia, kun oli lunta ja pakkasta!

-Ttttt

----------


## Jeesus

haha, ei ***** Timo. Kontuu parhaita muistoja  :Leveä hymy:  Terveiset vaan perseestä kaikille kaavoissa oleville jäykille ihmisille  :Leveä hymy: 

vois sanoa, että on ollu paras kesä piiittttkkäään aikaan! Vaikka joutuki välillä olemaan Oulussa, tossa maailman paskimmassa ja vitun eniten perseestä olevimmassa paikassa!

 :Leveä hymy: 

siinä teille hatullinen kukkia <3

----------


## Jeesus

muistan jopa hämärästi, että tuoppien rikkomisen lisäksi ajoin pyörällä  :No huh!:  





ainiin, meikän kaikki viikonloppukuvat löytyy täältä. Oispa talvi ja oulu on perseestä.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillari/HemmoP/lokakuu06/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kanadan hanhi kuosissa! Oli netti alahaalla, roskaruokalanpitäjä-Jim rikko antennin.

Kuvia tulleepi kohta kans.

Lumi tuli, ja lähti, ja tuli takas. Sitä on pari senttiä.

Käytiin rautupilikillä! Hurjia juttuja ollaan kyllä kuultu, mutta mitään ei saatu. 

Nähtiin hylje ja karhu samalla reissulla.

Roger.

----------


## Hösö

kotarissa on huippunopeutta ja alavääntöä lisäävät tuning tarrat asennettu! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

tää aamu oli meleko hieno! Illalla vielä olohuoneen ikkunasta näky lumisia mäntyjä, ihan niinku Käyrästunturin takana. Aamusta telekkarin setä sano, että pohjosessa pyryttää lunta, meitsi availi ihan fiiliksissä verhoja että saatana!

no satohan sielä. ***** jääpalikoita!! KAIKKI oli umpijäässä  :Leveä hymy:  Jouvuin hakkaan jäähakkuilla eka kolon auton oven kohdalle, että sain avaimen siihen kuuluvaan koloon. Sitte joutu lämmittään lukkoa kaasutoholla ja kampeamaan jatkovarrella avainta, että syväjäätyny lukko viitsi avautua. Sitte ikkunat, huh helevetti! SENTIN kerros jäätä! Jos oisi jättäny auton tunniksi vielä tohon, niin se ois jäätyny naapurin autoon kiinni!!!1

vähänkö on ameriikkaa! no tosi vähän.

lopulta sain nakerrettua jääpalikasta auton näköisen vempeleen ja matka kohti arkea alako.. hyvä ajaa, ois tarttenu about jääpiikit renkaisiin että mihinkään ois päässy.. no menipä piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiii  iääääääääääää sladeja, motarilla  :Leveä hymy: 

tosa pari kuvaa, åulu ja Rovaniemi.







ois jo talavi ja oulu on perseestä

----------


## Hösö

no hei, sulla sentään on sielä jotain mikä muistuttaa talvea! täälä o tullu viikon putkeen vettä  :Leveä hymy: 

makia muuten eilen ku tulin tallilta, ni mutkiin oli sisäkaarteeseen tullu ihan törkeitä lammikoita! no yllättäen kaikki vitun hell sinkiläiset jarrutteli niihin ja melekee pysähty. itte viksuna poikana jätin kunnon rakoa muihin ja sit ihan täysiä raketilla niihin! RALLIMENO! oli semmosta hyökyaaltoa keskustassa sapatin perässä ettei oo moista nähty sit indoneesia tsunamin...


tais tulla pari pahaa katsettakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

voi hitsin hitsi kun uudet valot villariin käyttämättömänä ja melkoinen määrä voiteita suksihommiin ja siitä huolimatta pukkaa räkätautia päälle. olenkin tässä selvittämässä kuin palijo kestää ottaa c-vitamiinia, auringonpistohattu-uutetta ja muita luontaistuotteita + normi-kaffin yliannostus päälle.

joutusko sitä laittamaan WXC:t alle vai käviskö vielä Nobbyillä sutimassa kun tästä tervehtyy...

ouluhan on ihan mesta paikka, stadizta puhumattakaan, jos joku on valinnut it-insinööri-miljonäärin tai julkkiskokin uran niin mitäs sitä pohjoisen puutteesta valittelemaan. osta jonku rollon sippifirman osakkuus niin saat notkua täällä kyllästymiseen saakka. tai sitten lortiravintelin kokiksi voisi tietty olla tsänssejä.

(pienillä kirjaimilla kaikki kun kurkku on sen verran karhea, murrekin pukkaa esille kun sivistyksen valheellinen pinta rakoilee sairaana)

----------


## Hösö

> tai sitten lortiravintelin kokiksi voisi tietty olla tsänssejä.



kyl mulle tarjottiin tuota, mut ei pysty sillähetkellä tarttuun siihen...perhesyistä

----------


## marco1

> kyl mulle tarjottiin tuota, mut ei pysty sillähetkellä tarttuun siihen...perhesyistä



Mie ajattelin kyllä Kinmoa siihen.. mikä vois olla hirviömäisempäää kuin kotleripitsa sikahintaan?  :Vink:

----------


## Jeesus

joojoo, löysätkää nyt sitä pipoa, oululaiset insinöörit


Kyllä meitsi voi ihan hyvin, hösölläkin on elämä mallillaan. Vaikka se ei näiden paikkojen paskuutta mitenkään kohenna  :Leveä hymy: 



ois jo talavi

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

lapissa elämä hymyilee!

aamulla napsautan webaston kaukosääjintä ja auton on varttin päästä lämmin! sitten kouluun luennoille ja kikkaileen. taas kaukosääjintä ja auto on lämmin ku astelee sisään. tosin, viikon, viimestään kahen päästä "joutuu" taas fillarilla pokeen kouluun. eipä sekään harmita oikeestaan...
toista se ois polokia jostain vitun tuirasta jonnekki rajakylän getto-yliopistoon. tasasta ja tympiää pyörätietä ja yliopistoki näyttää saksalaiselta leuanvetotankotehtaalta.

aika makiaa!

luntaki on, pakkastaki on! puut kuurassa jne. on siistiä.

jospa sitä lähtis pyörällä käväseen polokuja ajeleen. makia ajaa keskustan läpi fillarilla täysiä, mutkiin sladissa ja mummot huutaa pullaa ja maitoa!



-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Mä kävin eilen ajamassa kyttiä karkuun, kun ei oo sitä VALOA...
Siis nää uudet lait on perseestä...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, tosi perseestä.

mukavaa kun ajelee autolla tuolla pimiässä ja sitten törmää johonki lapsoseen, jolla ei oo sitä valoa fillarissa. sitten eletään vankilassa seuraavat 30 vuotta.

eipä kyllä itselläkään sitä ole. tai repussa on kyllä ottavalo, repussa siis...

tänään oukulla käväsin. löyty 20senttia pyydaaki. kurvain pyörällä läpi, lumi lensi!




huomenna uus päivä!

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hmmm...

hyvää ilmaaki luvattu! 
ouluun:


rovaniemeen:

----------


## tv.

> Siis nää uudet lait on perseestä...



Ootappa kun pääset auton rattiin ja joku ajaa illalla pimeällä pyörällä vastaan tien oikeaa reunaa. Samalla jos vielä auto tulee vastaan valot päällä niin kyllä on melko vaikea nähdä pyörää. Tämmösiä tilanteita tulee Ounasjoentiellä jatkuvasti(siinä parkkitalon kohdalla). Onneksi vielä ei ole autolla ajaessa kopsahtanu mitään auton keulaan....

Meikä yrittää aina virittää edes jonkinlaisen valon ohjaustankoon.

Eilen käväsin koululla ehkä viidennen kerran tänä syksynä. Melko nopeasti meny 4 vuotta Tekulla. Ens talven ajankohtaisin sana on "opinnäyte". Muuten alkaa kaikki kurssit ja systeemit olla läpikäytyjä  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja kun tää langaton netti on nyt vielä käytössä jonkun toisen kustannuksella.
niin,

kahtokaa viimenen trikki tuosta bmx-pätkästä:
http://progressive.stream.aol.com/ti...sbc_vid_dl.mov
HERVOTON!

----------


## Hösö

> hmmm...
> 
> hyvää ilmaaki luvattu! 
> ouluun:
> 
> 
> rovaniemeen:



jeejee!

hell




lähinnä vettä...en muuta toivonu ku pe ois kuiva päivä, mut ei...

*****! :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu, mä oon ite asunu siellä ounasjoentiellä ja tiedän että se parkkihallin kurvi on vaarallinen, varsinki talvella aivan helv..... liukas. Niin ja voihan sitä heijastinta käyttää, musta se on parempi, no anyway...
Oli muuten kohtuu siistiä käydä ajamassa Xceetä tuolla arktikumin rannassa...
Onneksi ei oo VIELÄ kauhean liukasta!

----------


## Jeesus

kaunis rovaniemi

Rupee näyttään jo talavelta tuola ylläkseltä luoteeseen sektorilla! Ruottissa on muuten vielä enempi talavi, parhaillaan melkeen metri uutta lunta! Rollosta ois 750km sinne, lähetäänkö Timo roudtripille, ota sie sukset niin mie otan kelekan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

roadtrip natsaa.

jouvut vaan ajaan ekat 600korkeusmetriä kivikkoa pitkin sillä kelekalla. toisaalta, ite joutuu käveleen...


-T

----------


## Fillarimestari

terve

Pitäs alkaa täsä talvella kattelee uutta runkoa ja keulaa, sais myytyä ton shootterin rungon ja keulan poies ja sitte siihe viel rahaa lissää niin kyllä siitä jotakin tulee?
Ostajia saattais ollakkin jo mutta uutta runkoa ei ole vielä tiedossa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Talavi edistyy:

Kaks viikkoa sitten:



Viikko sitten:



Eilen:



Nyt lähen ulos piehtaroimaan lumeen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pari hanahea muuten nähtiin syksyllä:



Samanlaisia lentueita oli taivas pullollaan.

Veikkaan että Jarnoki olis saattanu osua!

----------


## Jeesus

itte oisin varmaan osunu tohon pilveen, enkä yhteenkään lintuun.  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo hoi, valot päälle! Ruottisa on metri lunta tien laidassa jo!!! Norja on eri paikka ko ruotti. Se ruotti on se maa, minkä kohalla sie rupeet laulamaan ihan vitusti ja sammut about 150km ajon jälkeen. Norja on sitte se maa, missä oksennat aina ekan kerran. Hoksaakko? Joko mennään?

Mimmosta pyörää Juhani meinasit hommata? DH?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ylläxellä 20cm lunta.

TALVI TULEE!

kohta äkäskerolle ja kellostapulille laskeen! jea!

ruotti on ok. tuulimyllyjen ja pullapitkojen maa!


-T

----------


## Hösö

http://www.ilmailu.org/moniajo.htm


tekemistä työpäivälle...


on muuten aika tuttu toi ylläksen mutka! :Leveä hymy:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jeesus

Tosta lisää talvista tekemistä  :Leveä hymy: 
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40255643/



Ylläksellä on kiva keli <3
http://www.yllakselle.com/webcams/


onneksi on viikonloppu ja pohjoinen.

----------


## Hösö

onneksi viikko enää ja OULUUN! isosta perserejjästä hyppy pieneen ja tiukkaan pyllyreikään :Sarkastinen: namia!

mopoki saa huomenna uuen posken koneeseen ja veronpalautuksia täsä ootellaan  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Tsadissa sataa vettä, lähtis takaisin ylös 016-alueelle. Vois voidella sukset jos tältä räkätaudilta jaksaisi, Oukun hullunringissä on jo pari päivää voinut hiihtää.

Muuttaako Hözmä Ouluun pysyvämmin?

----------


## Jeesus

tervetuloa, tossa kaveri lähettikin hyvän linkin! Meikän ottama kuvaki oli päässy pääosiin  :Leveä hymy:  Tyypeillä näyttää olevan kans täydellistä täällä perslävessä  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.yabbers.com/phpbb/viewtop...ollonkiikkujaj

Suosittelen muutenkin tutustumaan tähän lähes täydelliseen sivustoon. (sieltä vaan puuttu kelekat ja mopot, mutta lappi oli jo)
http://www.rollonkiikkujajuoma.com/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

:Leveä hymy: 

je, siistiä löytää ittesä jostaki muualta!

tuo kiikku ja juoma on kohtuu viihyttävä sivu. joskus tulu selailtua läpi juu!
täällä on oikiasti siistimpää ja hienompaa!

taas on tulossa hurja viikonloppu, saa nähä miten sitä jaksaa ja kerkiää!

-Tttttttt

----------


## Fillarimies

VOI V****** VIT**** ja PER****** :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:  
Ei tuu taas YHTÄÄN MITÄÄN... :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Mimmosta pyörää Juhani meinasit hommata? DH?



No joo jos semmonen jonku laittas.

----------


## Jeesus

Onko tän huipumpaa uutista?? Tosin ***** ko vähän tuo maa sakkaa, naapurinkateus on vähän ikävä asia  :Irvistys: 

_RUOTSISSA varaudutaan pahimpaan talvimyrskyyn kahteen vuoteen. Myrskyn odotetaan iskevän Ruotsiin täydellä voimalla illalla. Myrskykeskus on matkalla Brittein saarilta kohti Skandinaviaa. Meteorologit kehottavat kansalaisia varautumaan sähkökatkoksiin ja suuriin ongelmiin liikenteessä. Meteorologien mukaan Ruotsin pohjoisosissa voi sataa senttikaupalla lunta._ 




eiku hyviä uutisia suomeenki!!

_Ilmatieteen laitoksen mukaan Pohjanmerellä oleva matalapaine alkaa voimistua nopeasti ja liikkuu perjantain aikana Etelä-Norjasta Suomeen. Tuuli voimistuu perjantaina huomattavasti koko maassa ja on etenkin lauantaina erittäin puuskaista. Suurimpaan osaan maata tulee myös runsaita sateita. Vuorokauden sademäärien ennustetaan olevan noin 15-35 millimetriä. Oulun läänissä ja Etelä-Lapissa sade tulee lähes yksinomaan lumena, mikä voimakkaan tuulen kanssa vaikeuttaa huomattavasti tieliikennettä_

----------


## Fillarimies

No nyt ne puhuu asiaa...Hyvä, hyvä...
Mistä tuo kuva on? ^

----------


## Hösö

oisko jostain missä millään ei oo mitään väliä? :Vink:  

eli jesse, meikä saa vääntää piikit oulunmatkalle alle?!?! melekosviit! toivottavasti vitusti lunta ja jäätä! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jeesus

katotaan ny, LUULTAVASTI se on lumikeli sit.. Mut ei kantsi hätiköidä, täs Oulussa tuo ilmastonvaihtelu muuttaa kelit sekunnissa täydellisestä paskaksi  :Leveä hymy: 

ei muuta ku että täydellistä viikonlopppua. Meikä lähtee pohjoseen!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä on jo pohjosessa!


LUNTA! lisää LUNTA!

parasta elämää!

...lähden fiilaileen tellujen kantit kuntoon...

-Tttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Melko pyräkkä oli tossa pihalla äsken ja nyt se taas loppu...nyyh, lunta odotellessa! :Hymy:  
Jes, viikonloppu alkaa :Hymy:   Kaupunkiin--> :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

MELEKOPARASTAA!!1 täälä tuulee ihan homona! ja sataa paskaa!


ylläri et länärillä(länsiväylä) sai rauhassa ajella ohituskaistaa... ku olihan siinä syviä lätäköitä, ei tullu ees vettä saapin sisälle, vaikka mentiinkiin oviamyöten ojassa! muut ajele hissunkissun siinä oikialla, 6kynppiä  :Leveä hymy: 


mopossaki o uus poski!

ja matkalla kotia kaikki kirkastu!



mut sit tuliki totuus! onneksi!



mut onneksi täälä on kaikki niin paljo paremmin! kuten kaikki on suurempaa täälä...kaupat,sade,vitutuksen määrä, sekä käärretorttu! 



tuon kimmo tuommosen sulle tuliaiseksi...

----------


## Fillarimies

Saabbi onki niin matala auto, oikea urheiluauto :Leveä hymy:  
Ajamaan-->

Speksaamaan-->

Pelaamaan bilistä-->

Onkimaan-->

==> :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, sitä vaan, että lähen viikoksi lomille villarifoorumilta: huomenna lähetään isoon maailmaan, Inuvikiin! Perjantaina takesin.

Siellä on puita!!

----------


## Fillarimies

Olipas melkonen pyräkkä eilen, ei päässy kotia illalla klo 23, piti polkea valtatie 4 pitkin.

Että semmosta, kuvanlaatu on vähän huono kun ei ollu ku kamerapuhelin matkassa.. :Leveä hymy:  

Ois lisää tämmösiä ilmoja.... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

HUH saatana mikä torttu! Pittää kait varautua ton syöntiin paastoamalla ens viikko.

otahan make värivaloista kuvia sit!

Rolloon tuli sit talavi. Ite asiassa oulusa on vieläki enemmän lunta mitä täälä  :Leveä hymy:  Mut silti, saatana että on siistiä!





ja sitte tekasin tosa vähän lohikeiton aineksia <3

----------


## Fillarimies

Hieno keli oulussa! :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sain postia!! :Irvistys:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja sitten ihan ihmisten ilmoille.

safari koulutusta oli just äske 8 tuntia. huh, hieman  ootan innolla, että pääsee ajaan KELEKALLA 20km/h jäänpäälle ja viskoon lunta lapsien päälle ja lapsia lumeen! tonttu-timo terrorisoi englantilaisten lomat! EAT THE YELLOW SNOW!!!

toistakymmentä ihimistä meitä on taas joulukuun pyörimässä. oli kohtuu rentoa porukkaa taas mestoilla. kohtuu nättejä tyttöjä ja ihimeellisiä otuksia.
ja tietty se aikasemmin mainitsema yli-nauraja pääsi duuniin. IIIHHIIHHHIHHIHHAAA!!!!! erottuu muitten joukosta, edukseen tai ei.

elämä hymyilee, pirun siistiä olla lapissa!

arkeen:
-harmonia ja rytmi kuvan rakentamisessa -essee odottaa kirjoittajaansa
-tilataideteos pitäis ideoija/tehä/valokuvata ja tehä sen synnystä ja merkityksestä ainaki 4sivua looraa.
-26eurolla pitäis selvitä ens lauantaihin. saa nähä jääkö oulun junalippu ostamatta, mikä on kummiski 13e, ½viikko pudjetista. huh.

-TTtt

----------


## Jeesus

huh *****, on kyllä vähän siisti olla täälä Lapissa. Hanget hohtaa, ihmiset on kivoja ja pakkanen paukkuu nurkissa. Ruvettiin tossa suunnitteleen taas talven kuvioita, tulee melko holtiton talvi, huhhuh! Joka vuos ollu aina toistaan parempi talavi, saa nähhä mimmosia nää on 10v päästä  :No huh!:  

Jos seuraavana tekis taas jotain siistiä, ei malta nukkua.

ei mulla mitään asiaa ees ollu, muuta ku että on vitun siistiä olla täälä ja onneksi oulu on kaukana!

----------


## Hösö

olipa muuten siistiä keulia kylillä taas mopolla!  :Leveä hymy:  siis päivällä!  :Leveä hymy: 


aini, saapi kai net piikit alle lykkiä?

oulun 5vrk!

----------


## Hösö

kappas, kelloja siirretty.

kimmo, mieti, jätkä sai nyt olla tunnin pitempään lapissa! :Leveä hymy:   ku taas meikä joutu oleen tunnin pitempään hellsinkisä! :Vihainen:  

melekosen epäreilua! :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimies

Elämä On  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Just tuosa mietin, että kun keväällä siirrytään kesäaikaan, niin pitää tulla yöllä töihin. Siinä jää tunnin voitolle, kun kattoo tietokoneen kellosta tehdyt työtunnit.

----------


## Hösö

vois olla jo torstai, mut sehän hei on kohta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

tännäänhän on maanantai, viikon viisain päivä.

-> Teemu tuu hakeen ne kummit...

----------


## Hösö

makiata! paskaa sataa ja piikit o alla!  :Leveä hymy:  vois se torstai olla jo täälä!

----------


## Fillarimies

Meleko hurjan näköinen keli siellä Etelä-Suomessa !
Huuh, nyt on kammet paikallaan, ei tarvi enään kärvistellä niillä xc-kammilla.
Nyt tarvii kärvistellä aamupakkasessa kouluun mennessä!

----------


## marco1

Prkl mikä homma vaihtaa nuo strutsin takapään laakerit, 8kpl lakruja ja vielä puslat herr Leitnereissa. Yksi laakeri vielä hajos, jee jee.

Musen uusin video tiukkaa asiaa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vZ-IHgj1A4

----------


## Fillarimies

Se on ärsyttävää kun alkaa oikein vastustamaan, nimimerkillä: Kokemusta on!
Joo vissin flunssa tulossa... :Vihainen:

----------


## Jeesus

jeejee, viikonloppua ootellessa!!!! Piikit meikänki kotarissa alla ja kaikkea. Eilen ajeltiin hallin pihaa ympäri teepaita päällä, oli yhtä lämmintä hommaa ku mitä oli heinäkuussaki  :Leveä hymy: 

Enää pari päivää ja pääsee kurmoottaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

oonkohan mie muistanu pakata kaiken?

mopo, check
kääretorttu, check
kypärä, check


eikö net tuosa oo kaikki?

----------


## Jeesus

ajokamat, check?

----------


## marco1

jaa, yllätys yllätys oikeaa laakeria ei löydy hyllystä joten tilaillaan se jostain kaukaa. Parikymppiä kappale täällä kun koko halvatun sarja (8 laakeria + puslat) maksoi 50taalaa juueseistä kotiin kannettuna. Elämä on, oppirahat on taas maksettu.  :Vihainen:  

Tarvisko vaikka joku dirttihirmu noita HotS:jä, 2.2" kokoiset jonkin verran ajetut? Punaiset ottaa kivasti kontrastia lumesta...

----------


## Hösö

> ajokamat, check?



check!

rahaa? not!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Tarvisko vaikka joku dirttihirmu noita HotS:jä, 2.2" kokoiset jonkin verran ajetut? Punaiset ottaa kivasti kontrastia lumesta...



Mie saattasin tarvita renkaita. Jotku kevyemmät renkaat pitäis saada Nakkisämpylään. Nyt renkaat+sisäkumit painaa reilut 3 kiloa eli "hieman" liikaa polkuajeluun. Ootko käyttäny puntarilla niitä Hot Ässiä? Löysin netistä tiedon, että  2,2" Hot S UST painaa noin 800g. Palion sie pyyät niistä?

----------


## marco1

Noi on kylläkin ei-USTit, näppituntumalla joku 650-700gr. (meni jo)

----------


## Fillarimies

> Mie saattasin tarvita renkaita. Jotku kevyemmät renkaat pitäis saada Nakkisämpylään. Nyt renkaat+sisäkumit painaa reilut 3 kiloa eli "hieman" liikaa polkuajeluun. Ootko käyttäny puntarilla niitä Hot Ässiä? Löysin netistä tiedon, että 2,2" Hot S UST painaa noin 800g. Palion sie pyyät niistä?



Sulla painaa *renkaat+sisäkumit* saman verran mitä mulla ruuvirengas+sisäkumi. 
Huh..
Vaikuttaako pakkanen keskiön toimintaan? Jotenki tuntuu että tuo uus keskiö on jotenki tahmea...
se on varmaan sitä uutuuden jäykkyyttä tai jotakin... :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Löyty hieno video, tosin aika tavallista amerikan meininkiä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVVAX-0KGgQ

----------


## Jeesus

tikula silimään. olipa ennevanahaa loihakkata. 2003

----------


## marco1

Pete oli näköjään hommannut menevän 2-paikkaisen coupen, ootko Kimuri käynyt tyypittään?

----------


## Fillarimies

Tuollahan näkyy monta tuttua ja tutun tuttua... :Hymy:  Melko vanhan kuva. Onko tuo (entinen) Ounasvaaran pyörä-poikien DH-jaosto?
Eiku se olikin kuva PM kisoista  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

torstai lapissa ja omenalätty:

ohjeet ja aineet! jea!
omenaa, kermaviiliä, sokeria, vanilia sokeria, murotaikinapohoja, kananmuna


ensin pestään käet ja kädet


märät aineet ensin kulhoon


sitten kuivat ainexet

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sitten kuoritaan ja lohotaan omput


nyrkillä murotaikina vuokaan kiinni


omput riviin ja kanelia päälle


sitten kaajetaan mäskit päälle ja vekotin uuniin!
200 celssiusta ja ½tuntia Qmuutta!

nam nam! helvetti ku on hyvää, jäätelöö pakkasesta päälle vielä ja sohvalle löhöään! ei onnistuis oulussa!

jes, za.

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> nyrkillä omput riviin ja mäskit päälle! nam nam! helvetti on hyvää, jäätelöö pakkasesta päälle vielä ja sohvalle löhöään! ei onnistuis oulussa!



Älähä selitä siellä. On täälläki pakkasta. (Perkele ku tuliki näläkä.) :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

veit jalat suusta, ei tommosia piirakoita oulussa ole  :Irvistys:  

Hösö pisti tosa viestiä, oli tulosa vielä etelämpää tänne ouluun. Oli ny jossain lahen kohalla, lähti tosa 4 tuntia sitten. Vissiin tarvinu käyä jo kuuesti kahavilla, niinku eteläläisten automatkoilla ainakin. No, eikhän se ennen sunnuntaita täälä oo jo. ehkä.

Tänä viikonloppuna tehhäänki historiaa, ei lähetä rovaniemele vaikka pystyski! Mutta ei me kyllä oulusakaan olla, tai ainakaan oulun näkösesä paikassa  :Leveä hymy: 

oulufiilis -> http://www.sieni.us/?id=4 -> http://www.sieni.us/?id=10

ja viikon päästä lappihin, lol

----------


## Jeesus

> On täälläki pakkasta.



no ni onki saatana, jäädyttää tän persläven vielä pahemmin  :Vihainen: 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

unohtu mainita, lappifiilis - http://www.sieni.us/?id=6

----------


## Fillarimies

Pitäsköhän itekki värkätä tommonen omenapiirakka...NAM!
Huomenna rovaniemellä 18 astetta pakkasta aamusta, IHANA POLKEA KOULUUN :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hyvä homma että on pakkasta, sitten kun jäätyy nuo joenkuvatukset tuosta umpeen niin alkaa oikea talvi...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hello,

Terkkuja Inuvikista! 

Paikkahan on melekeen ko Rollo: iso joki, pikku kaupunki jolla iso ego, kuusia, mettaa, pajukkoa, rumia taloja, mukavia ihmisia, moottorikelekkoja, kylymaa. Savu leijuu lumisten kattojen ylla.

Kaytiin Frosty's Arctic Pubissa huurteisella ja kattomassa paikallista talenttia. Melekeenhan siella joku jo sai turpaansa, en mina. Olut oli laihaa mutta hyvinkin kallista.

Kavin juoksulenkilla jarven ympari, meni 19 minuuttia hotellin ovelta ja takasin, pakkasta -15. Aloin kotona lenkkeileen 10 kg jauhosakki repussa, siita mahdollisesti livennyt vipinaa kinttuihin ja jauhoja sieraimiin.

Ens kerralla kaajan reppuun myos hiivaa ja vetta, niin reppuun ilmestyy taikina vaivatta. Viela kun olisi lenkkeilyyn soveltuva uuni.

----------


## Fillarimies

Ei muutakuin kehittelemään tuota ideaa :Leveä hymy:  
Saa sitte lenkin jälkeen uunituoretta pullaa... :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Make hoi, jätä ne helevetin jauhot poijes ja lisää sokeria. Tullee PALJON parempi taikina! Sit kun lisäät jatkeeksi vähän taikasieniä, niin voit lentää mutkan Rovaniemellä illan päälle! Tuu oulun kautta, mää lähen völjyyn.

Kohtapuolin pitäs lähtee ulkoiluttaan Hösöä. Saa nähä kuinka se muuttuu Oululaiseksi, kun näytän näitä hienoja maisemia iltapäivän retkellä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei muuta, paitsi että luxuxzkzxet viikonloput taikasienien parissa!

oulu on perseestä http://www.sieni.us/?id=15

----------


## Jeesus

eiku oikeesti oulu on siisti paikka

http://www.sieni.us/?id=21

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hieman mie inhuan oulua...

lauantaina tänne siis tultiin. 14-21.00 täyttä turhuutta. intternetin selailua ja syömistä, huh huh.

21.00 lähettiin yöelämään, näin se meni:


käytiin oritkarissa. näky jopa oulunsaloon, maisemia, uuuuu...
ihminen poltti tupakkaa ja joi olutta. mie join olutta vain.

sitten tervasoihtuun.
uskomaton, 20-vuotias, tyttö, joka laulo soul/blues/jazz juttuja ja soitti pianoa. käsittämätön ääni, oli ihan parasta oulua se.

kunnes tyttönen lopetti laulun, lähdimme kaarlehoviin.


siisti meininki.  timo- "anteeksi, saao tuohon istua",  joku juippi- "ei, se on varattu"... ...timo- "sori, onko tuo varattu",  ziksi- "on, ei saa istua" jne. jne. paskaa. ängettiin sitten törkiästi penkeille. samapa tuo.


täydelliset ihmiset nautti täydellistä iltaa täydellisessä Oulussa. ei sstna!!!
uskomaton show kaikilla. kukaan dyyd ei osannu tanssia, eikä edes yrittänytkään, kädet heilu löysästi puolelta toiselle jne perus settiä.
käytiin kaverin kanssa sitten auraan lattialle uraa ja saatiin perinteiset katseet niskoihin. jea. erottua edukseen!


poislähön aika.
takkien saaminen kesti ärsyttävän kauan. aina siinä oli joku vosu vonkaamassa alennusta narikka hinnasta, tai jollain aivovammalla oli kadonnu se narikkalappu. huoh.
viimein ulospäästyä, naurahin. enemmän jengiä tulossa sisään, mitä 2 tuntia sitten. mikä oululaisia vaivaa, kun yökerhoihin pitää ängetä sisään 02.30, kun """biletys""" aikaa on jäljellä puoltoista tuntia? taitaa jokunen tasamaa/suo -ruuvi olla liikaa päässä. huoh.
huh huh. näpsin valokuvia ja idiootit ei edes tajunnu alkaa riehua. kahtelivat vaan suu auki kun joku ottaa heistä kuvia; kait luulivat pääsevänsä johonki petoon tai, jopa kalevaan. JES!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ulos päästyä, kaveri haki durlumjauhopohjan kuorutettuna tomaatilla, juustolla, kanalla ja ananaxella. 

oli niin vitun onnellinen!


käveltäessä nähtiin tyttöjä joilla oli laiffi kohallaan. 
karaoke baarin takana dokasivat viiniä pullosta ja vetivät röökiä.
puhuttiin niille englantia pelkästään, ettei ala hieroon liikaa tuttavuutta.
huh. must get out of here!


*NIIMPÄ*


kämpillä ohtiin vielä itestä kuvan. nyt kohta nukkumaan.
sunnuntai völeksimistä vielä. maanantaina hallille ajaan bmx:llä, illasta takasi rovaniemeen! JES! viimene viikonloppu tälle vuoteen oulussa!

timo kuittaa
-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulu suohon!

----------


## Grissom

no eikait sentäs... minäki täälä. ounou
eipäkhait tuotakkaa ois tarvinnu ilimottaa, mutta köö huvittuneena outan uusinta kuvapläjäystä ja sormet syyhyy  :Leveä hymy: 

jotta hopusti sitte kö paleloo :P

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

REALITY OULU!

viimenen ilta oulussa tälle vuoteen.
hösöki oli helsingistä mestoilla, joten käytiin kimmon kera järvigrillillä.
oli tämmöstä:


pojat tuli hakemaan tikankonttitieltä meikäläistä. toin tuliaisiksi domino keksejä.


hösö oli innoissaan oulussa olostaan!


mie istuin takapenkillä.


sitten saavuttiinki jo grillille. kylymä ja pimiää.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tiskillä oli jonoa.


tiskin takana oli tyttö.


hösö osti repesorsan ja hampurilaisaterian. kimmo saman, paitsi kokakolalla.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oli kyllä niin hehkeetä että.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

moro taas oulusta! http://www.sieni.us/?id=29

Eilinen järvirillikeikka oli multihuipentuma tälle viikonlopulle!! Pelastettiin Timo vaipumasta oululaiseen ikiroutahorrokseen ja vietiin tutustumaan ihanaan lähiöpurgerin megatunnelmaan!

 No ei oikeesti, rovaniemeläisillä oli ihan siistiä ite asiassa täälä perseesä. Kaikki alkoi torstaina, kun kuningaallinen hösö saapui lentävällä matollaan tänne ja rupes sähläämään tavoilleen uskollisena. Pe-Su välinen yö ajeltiin enskaa, vaiheltiin renkaita, juotiin kaliaa, naurettiin about 72 tuntia putkeen, syötiin hienoissa etnisissä ravintoloissa, korjailtiin katkenneita pultteja, vaiheltiin öljyjä yms miehekästä. Hösö totes, että vois jopa asua täälä!!  :Leveä hymy:  

no hei, vaihtoehtona on helsinki! Ehkä sen ymmärtää.

ei täälä ny kuitenkaan niin ihanaa oo. Onneksi kohta on viikonloppu ja pääsee pohjoseen. Pistäppä timo omenapiirakat liedelle ja sinapit silmille!

----------


## Jeesus

Hösön lähön aikaan helsingissä oli jo talvi. Ei ees loskaa, niinku seuraavat 6kk tulee sielä olemaan.. varmasti tosi siisti paikka, ulkona tekemistä riittää.



oulussa oli kaikki jo vähän paremmin
vaihtelin itte renkaita talvimalleihin



ja huusin hösölle ohjeita miten keulasta tulee hipompi



kunnes kaljat oli juotu ja tölkit syöty. jäätiin ootteleen aurinkoista talvipäivää

----------


## Jeesus

metsässä oli kuura puissa ja muutenkin olo "ei-oululainen". oli hienoa.



ihhailtiin väriloistoa ja sääjeltiin rengaspaineita. oli enempi ko luxusta! Pakkastaki oli niinku normitalavena yleensäkki.





kunnes koittikin jo pimiä ja oli aika lähteä kotimatkalle kuunvalossa..ouluun

----------


## Jeesus

oulusta tarkastettiin salamana kaikki nähtävyydet mitä tiesin. Matkaa siivitti Maken positiivinen viesti KÄrmäpelistä jäähallista. "***** meikä hajuaa tänne, ei saatana ennää ikinä!!!". Sillä oli vissiin kaikista mukavinta sielä katsella hikisiä miehiä? Meitä vähän jopa harmitti. No, silti, kierreltiin mukavia maisemia ja käytiin osteleen tärkeitä elintarvikkeita. Kääretorttua ja Jacky-makupaloja! Valtteriki hyökki messiin, oli hyvä olla ihan natiiviopas mukana kun noilla hoodeilla liikkuu.



Makupalojen jälkeen tortut silmille ja katteleen nähtävyyksiä!! Haukkokaa henkeänne!

----------


## Jeesus

savusta huolimatta oulu ei ollutkaan tulessa.

Lopulta koitti Mikko-pojjaan kotimatka takas kiireiseen helsinkiin tästä rennosta torinrantakaupungista. Kyllä sillä vähän vissiin jo haluttikin takas sinne superkaupunkiin, täälä oulusa on vähän turhan pienet piirit.




ehkä sitten tässä joskus uudestaan, kun kiireiltään ehtii ja viitsii tänne perslandiaan jäädä vapaita tuhlaamaan. kiitos ja kuulemiin ja lähimmäisen rakkautta <3

----------


## Jeesus

timå hoi!!! Ens vuojen Narvikin keikalle ois mahikset saaha uus Pete Seppälän levy!! Vai luotetaanko taas mäihään, että niitä jaetaan paahtoleipäpussin kylkiäisinä?

http://pelit.suomi24.fi/kilpailut/pete/

Narvikista tuliki mieleen, oisko ens juhannus taas siisti viettää Noriassa turskien seassa?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

narviikkiin juhannuksena!

kuka nyt suomeen jaksaa jäädä.

siellä on vielä monta tietä ajettavana, jos siellä trommsassa käväsis vaikka?


mutta nyt... ROVANIEMEEN!

20.15 lähtee juna.
22.36 roissa. jes!
kämpille syömään ja hengaileen, ootan kohtuu innolla!

jes. jes. jes.

skeittihalllilla oli siistiä. pitkästä aikaa bmx:llä ajaa, kämmenet verellä.
janne boostaili korkiammalle ja ajo smootimmin, kehittyny perkele. itekki yrittiin pysyä perässä. kuvanki sain räpsästyä, ennenku tekniikka petti. zalamasta batterit loppu ja piuhoissa kosketushäikkiä.

-Ttttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Oltiin päiväseltään käymässä Ounasvaaralla


Oli ihan siistiä ajaa lumista rinnettä alas pyörällä, mutta ylösnousu olikin sitte yhtä naaman vääntöä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

joo, oulu oli kyllä parempaa ku tämä loskapaska!  :Leveä hymy:  tänään tai huomenna vois pitää varustehuoltopäivän ja pessä mopon  :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimies

> joo, oulu oli kyllä parempaa ku tämä loskapaska!  tänään tai huomenna vois pitää varustehuoltopäivän ja pessä mopon



Tai yleensäkin mitä pohjosemmaksi mennään!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eikö torirannalla olekkaan enään siistiä chillata?

----------


## Fillarimies

Ei, kyllä Ounasvaara ja Levi on ne mun chillaus paikat :Hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tomi L.

> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/90054-1/5-01_003.jpg
> mie istuin takapenkillä.



En muista millon olisin nauranu niin paljo ku tätä kuvaa kattoessa  :Leveä hymy:  En tiiä johtuuko se kuvasta, kuvatekstistä vai molemmista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Reissurapparia:

Männä viikolla seikkailut jatku Inuvikissa, mega-metropolixessa. Käet ja jalat syyhys hunajaa Twin Otterin sikaosastolla, ku viimeksi kesäkuussa oon nähäny puita tai tuoreita vihanneksia. Pakastemyskihärkäpastakastikkeet alako muutenki jo pursuaan joka vartalon aukosta. Oli aika käydä Kylillä.



Könysin tietenki kaikki lähimetät läpi täydellistä puuta ettimässä, eväänä tuoretta tomaattia ja kaliaa.



Helepoiten paikasta toiseen pääsi maailmanluokan latuja seurailemalla. Eipä turhaan Inuvikki tunneta myös Luoteisterritorion Whistlerinä:



Latuja koluavat ökyrikkaat laskettelijapummit ajelevat ympäri Fordeillaan ja asuvat leveästi italialais-design-tyylisissä elämäntapapallukoissa:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huoh. Pian nopea elämäntyyli alko heikottaan, ja alkoi haluttaa takasin kotio, Paulatukiin. Siellä ootti lumimyrsky ja puuton aukea. Johan helpotti!



Paulatuk lentokoneesta:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin tiitin kanssa eilen oukunpäällä. oli ihan kivaa.

takaisin tunnille.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

tahdon muistuttaa kaikkia, että huomenna alkaa taas viikonloppu! Tai no etelän rytmiin ja rutiiniinhan se ei ees vaikuta  :Leveä hymy: 

voispa kävässä lauantaina Jessen kans jokavuotisen ensilumen retken käyrästunturhin.

----------


## tv.

> tahdon muistuttaa kaikkia, että huomenna alkaa taas viikonloppu!



Hyväkö muistutit, taijjan lähteä viikonlopuksi Leville. Ottais trailipyörän mukaan ja ajelis vaikka jossaki metässä pitkin polkuja.

----------


## Fillarimies

Jaa-a, mitähän sitä viikonloppuna tekis...
Ihmeellisiä nuo keulan tiivisteet, kun tulee pakkasta vähän enemmän niin keula alkaa vuotamaan ja sitten kun vie pyörän sisälle niin vuoto lakkaa, niin että en tiedä pitäskö ne uudet stefat ostaa vai jättää ostamatta. Jos se vuoto onkin pakkasen vika...tai sitte ei ! :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mechz

kannattais ainaskin alottaa siitä että vaihat sinne keulaan uuet öljyt...sitten stefat...

----------


## Fillarimies

Öljyt on vaihdettu jo syksyllä.. :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Levillä alkaa olemaan jo porukkaa !

----------


## Ville

olihan siellä porukkaa ihan 100-0, ja kylmäki! 
areenalla voinu olla tungos..

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin ja mediaa oli kuulemma ollu niin ettei läpi pääse... :Leveä hymy:  
(ei mikään ihme tosin)

----------


## Jeesus

Jeesus taivaasta moro

Sunnuntai oli lepposa isäinpäivä. Yksinhuoltajana koppasin Jessen ja Timon messiin ja lähdettiin tunturiin. Tosin huonona isänä hukkasin Jessen heti alkumatkasta vissiin karhun perään..no, löyty se sit helevetin peloissaan autolta kun tultiin takas tunturista. Oli ihan letkee päivä, aurinko paisto pilvien takana ja lunta oli 3 metriä kalliovuorilla. Paluumatkalla oikastiin sit 200km extralenkin kautta Luostolta ja Pyhältä..ei ollu hirvee kiire Ouluun..ei kyllä oo vieläkään.

----------


## Jeesus

Matkalla nähtiin mitä ihmeellisimpiä juttuja. Tää jätkä oli lähteny 14v sitten potkuttelemaan Oulusta pohjoseen. Kuulemma taikasienillä kasvaa ton näköseksi. 


Timo testas niitä sieniä ja halus olla kurki skraazhc


Luostolla hengattiin hetki patiolla. Ei näkyny muita, liekkö vielä oulussa


Pyhältä löytyi totuuksia seinältä

----------


## Jeesus

pyhällä kävin opettaan norian alppimaajoukkuetta laskeen telemarkkia


Kemijärveltä etittiin pubeja, mutta huonolla menestyksellä


Avainki jäi vissiin johonki


Jessen mielestä paska paikka

----------


## Jeesus

Kemppajärven essolta snäkit ja shopit silmille ja ..



... Katon kautta kotia kohen




Viel pari ässää hiasta. Mielummi tuola piippua polttelemasa ja kiven kolossa nukkumassa ko oulusa




kauniita unia ja isänpäivänrippeitä kaikille tasapuolisesti ja silleen

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

zaaahh

olipa sunnuntai. makiata.
karhuja pelättiin ja syötiin dollyjä ja leipää.

omat versiot kuvista:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...kayrastunturi/


fotoshop skils.


rauhaa oli.




ja se karhu nähtiin! oli jostain löytäny itellesä punasen rotsin!

-jatkan tunnilla oloa.
-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

löytykö viime kevvään tarinat?

----------


## Jeesus

eiku kattelin noita palovartijan merkintöjä vuojelta -72. Net ne oli kovia aikoja.

----------


## Fillarimies

Tunnelmointia :Hymy:  
Siinähän se viikonloppu meni biliksen merkeissä. 3.sija biljarditurnauksessa, että ihan jees! :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/215795...ames_fmx_2006/

eiss...

kehitystä tuolla motorossissaki. superman flip... huh huh, levottomia temppuja.

eipä siinä. tein tomaattikeittoa. lopuksi heittiin tuoretta basilikaa ja mozarellaa sekaan. oliniinku kohtuu parasta! taisin ranskanleipääki syyä. sitten uunista joulutorttuja vielä! maha repiää kohta. REPIÄÄ!

-Tt

----------


## Fillarimies

Siinä teille, nam!

Joulu on taas tulossa  :Vihainen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

----------


## Hösö

> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/215795...ames_fmx_2006/
> 
> eiss...
> 
> kehitystä tuolla motorossissaki. superman flip... huh huh, levottomia temppuja.
> 
> eipä siinä. tein tomaattikeittoa. lopuksi heittiin tuoretta basilikaa ja mozarellaa sekaan. oliniinku kohtuu parasta! taisin ranskanleipääki syyä. sitten uunista joulutorttuja vielä! maha repiää kohta. REPIÄÄ!
> 
> -Tt



ja tuo leizipoipäkflip!

mut kyl tää kakkonen on silti ykkönen!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/212707...uble_backflip/

----------


## Jeesus

huhhu, koko toi pastranan runi on meleko sik. Aika tarkka ländi noissa pitkissä flipeissä, huhhu

----------


## Jeesus

satunainen poiminta viimekesän Levikuvioista, Hösön ja Jonin synttäreiltä! Ois jo kesä tai talvi ja joku muu paikka kö oulu! Kohta on muuten perjantai, taas! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

No Jes...! :d

----------


## Mechz

jaaha,vihdoin ja viimein sain mittalaiteet asennettua...



saapas nähtä minkälaisia käyriä tulee kun droppaa loordi squaren rapparit..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

hmmmmm...

interestin staff!

----------


## Fillarimies

Oisko kellään myytävänä ylimääräisiä flätti*polkimia*?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No käytiin mekin kävelyllä. Jännitys oli valtaisa, kun löyettiin kukkia metsän siimeksestä.





Oltiin justiin katottu David Attenboroughin luontodokumentti The Mammals, joten  kukat ei ollu in. Lähettiin pikajalkaa hakemaan moottorikelekka ja ettimään nisäkkäitä.



No eihän niitä löytyny. Sen sijaan löysimme neitseellistä puuterilunta sietämättömiä määriä. Tai siis ei löydetty. Vitsailin.



Mentiin kämpille kattoon The Mammalsia.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yksin saa puhella!

Olipa kerran ...

... lentokone huomenna Paulatukista Montrealiin ja viikon päästä Helsinkiin. Ja joulukuun ekana Rolloon. Hösö, ooksie kotona ennen sitä! Ja pistä mulle sähköpostissa teiän kämpän osoite, niin saan lähetettyä tän perhanan kortin.

Lähemmä Hösmä pullalle ja katukuvailemaan puolentoista viikon päästä?

----------


## pyynö

...nghhhh, ei pysty puhumaan kun on naama vihreänä kat...

,ei kun onnesta kun asuu Oul...  :Leveä hymy: 

Hienoja mäkiä dämit!

----------


## Jeesus

Jeesus levitoi kohta ittensä taas pohjoseen. Pystyy hetken hengittään rauhassa, luxus!! Ouluun on luvattu vesisaetta ja + miljoona lämmintä. Mahtava talavi  :Leveä hymy:  Pohjosseen tulee sentään lunta ja on talavi! Parasta!

Täältä tähän.

----------


## Hösö

tääläpä ei oo mittään, ei yhtään mittään! :Vihainen: 

töitä nyt lähinnä...onneksi o taas alakuviikko vapaata ni voi olla tekemättä vaikka mitään... :Vihainen: 

nice life, i hate this shit!

----------


## Jeesus

millonkhan sitä ois kaikki oikeet rovaniemeläiset yhtä aikaa rovaniemelä? Ois siisti kerrääntyä pyöriän pöyän ääreen juomaan kaliaa ja haukkuun kaikki suomen muut kaupungit ja ihmiset paskoiksi  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko Hösö Joulun korvilla pohjosessapäin? Entä millo Pyynö muuttaa takas?

----------


## Hösö

joulu ollaan täälä...ei mulla oo sillo ku varmaan 2pv vapaata ja met mennään 25päivä kotkaan...

vois ottaa jonku tavotteen millo kaikki ois kerralla sielä  :Leveä hymy:  vaikka helemikuussa 2008? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Kai tuota taivaalta tulevaa roinaa voi lumeksi nimittää vaikka jotain jään/lumen/rännän/veden -sekoitusta se oikeasti on.

Nastarenkailla on turvallista ajaa pöörällä, eihän 2 x wxc:lläkään pääse tämmöinen taikinareisi eteenpäin kun nastat jumii tiehen. Mites sitten oikeilla ruuvirenkailla?  :No huh!: 

Joko Teemu maksoi "roinat"?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

lappi itsenäiseksi! kuningaskunta ois påp!

mie voisin olla kuningatar ja hösö miun henkilökohtanen narri. naurattelis meikäläistä aina hankalina hetkinä, kun saisin tietoon että lappiin on taas tunkeillu oululaisia rajojen yli laittomasti! sitten kylpisin kultarahoissa ja söisin aina viinirypäleitä ja makoilisin divaanissa. vois pukeutua aina valkoseen lakanaan ja käyttää kullasta valettua seppelettä. 
sillontällöin vois viihdyttää kansaa ja syöttää poroille jokusen laittoman maahanmuuttajan, oululaisen.

se ois elämää.

on tää kyllä muutenki elämää, makiaa sellasta.

tervetuloa roihin.

takaisin asunnon etsintään. sillan alle tai loordis squarille.

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

> Kai tuota taivaalta tulevaa roinaa voi lumeksi nimittää vaikka jotain jään/lumen/rännän/veden -sekoitusta se oikeasti on.
> 
> Nastarenkailla on turvallista ajaa pöörällä, eihän 2 x wxc:lläkään pääse tämmöinen taikinareisi eteenpäin kun nastat jumii tiehen. Mites sitten oikeilla ruuvirenkailla? 
> 
> Joko Teemu maksoi "roinat"?



No kyllähän ruuvirenkailla polkee...
En ymmärrä miks kaikki valittaa että ruuvirenkuloilla on raskas polkea :Sekaisin:  

Jee...lunta/loskaa/räntää/vettä/jäätävää vettä sataa :Leveä hymy:  

VAROKAA siellä ulkona on liukasta, lensin jo koulun pihalla persiilleni. On se kumma kun ei oo vielä tälle talvelle pyörällä kaatunu, mutta heti kun nouset pyörän selästä niin heti ollaan pärställään maassa.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## pyynö

Tammikuun 1. kolmannes, mahdollisesti jo välipäivinä tavarainsiirtoa, mutta ite tulen sitten tammikuun alusta.

----------


## tv.

joo-o...  wi..u tuo opintotukisysteemi on perseestä. Onneksi en laittanu nimeä siihen opintotuenkorotuslistaan...

ei muuta tällä kertaa. Vois lähteä Alakunnakselle syömään makkaraherkkua.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hallo von Inuviksch. Noch ein tag bis den flugzeug, ach ja, die ganze zeit nur bier drinken und warten! Monntag nahc Edmontschon. Jawohl. Toronto, Montreal, sehr gut.

Habe beavermittens gekauft, sehr uberdangered in Finnland! Gut!

29.11. mit uber-Hoso bier trinken und hosotys machen!

----------


## tv.

Ei oo heleppoa lumiukoillakaan tämmösellä helteellä!

niinjoo, uusi viikko alkaa eli ollaan taas lähempänä joulua  :Hymy:  Antoisia työhetkiä kaikille(etenkin Kimmolle ouluun  :Vink: )

----------


## Jeesus

OULU = GAY!


Ich jawohl zumbeisbiel und jotain


Olipa viikonloppu! Onneksi ei tarttenu jäädä tänne Ouluun kärpästen syötäväksi vaan sai lähteä Rovaniemelle! Luntaki sato periantaina, helevata että oli makiat kelit! Sit vähän ripsi vettä, mut ihan sama, kuitenki paikka oli ihan 100-0

Tällasta, raakaa oli peliä ranualla. Rälläkkä laulo tallin perällä yömyöhään pimenevässä illassa. Täydellistä.

----------


## Jeesus

parhainta. Tällasta rakentelen joutessa.

----------


## Jeesus

Vielä pikkusen peltihommia ja ratsu on valmis kahen metrin puuterihangille!









Ainii make, Mexico-Matilta terkkuja. Oli siinä teän naapurissa kylässä, Dallasissa. Meinas, että pittää lähtee käväseen Mehicosa täsä joku päivä. Lähekkö völjyyn jos maksan kulut? Sit kun voitan lotossa (ens viikonloppuna)!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh.

sähköautot, tuuli-/vesi-/aurinko-/fuusiovoimaloita, kierrätystä, kiotonsopimus^24, järkeä ihmisten päähän, tulpat tehtaiden piippuihin, tupakointi banniin, öljyteollisuus minimiin ja jokatoiselta ihmiseltä narri poies.

loppuu se räntä ja paska tuolta kaduilta. huh.

melkei sama ku olis oulussa. vituttais varmaan vähemmän mitä nyt, oulussahan räntä ja loska on ihan normaalia.

jospa se talvi silti tulis sieltä.

-T

----------


## V

pakko yhtyä tähän oulu keskusteluun.

On se kurjapaikka. Oli vissiin joku pikkujoulu viikonloppu vai tykkääkö ne siellä uulaeborissa jonotella? Perjantaina sai baarin jälkeen vesisateessa taksia ootella ainaki sen tunnin verran 3:30-4:30. sitä vettäki tuli ihan tosissaan. Hotellille päästessä oli aika uitettu olo. 

Kaiken kruunas aamulla kankkunen. seki varmaan johtui jotenki tuosta oulun ilmastosta, eipä se noin kovaa iske muuallako oulussa. sitte taas ootettiin taksia, melkein tuli laitettua taksin sisusta uusiksi, mutta maltoin ootella rautatieaseman nurkille ja laatottelin sitte hieman aseman pihaa.. 

nyt alan uskomaan näitä teidän oulu juttuja. parempi se on täällä rovaniemellä ihmisen olla..  :Hymy: 

tosin nyt tämä roin ilmastoki näyttää aika huonolta...

----------


## marco1

> tosin nyt tämä roin ilmastoki näyttää aika huonolta...



KelekkaHesus unohti meri-ilmaston tänne viimeksi täällä käydessään? Kurjaa on.

----------


## Jeesus

V, rupeet olemaan asian ytimessä  :Leveä hymy: 

Päivän informaatiopläjäys.

Ammushauleja valmistettiin aiemmin valuttamalla sulaa lyijyä korkeasta _haulitornista_ seulan läpi, josta ne lähes vapaassa pudotuksessa muotoutuivat pallonmuotoisiksi ja kovettuivat putousmatkallaan hauleiksi. Pudottamisen jälkeen haulit lajiteltiin kokonsa mukaan. Kuuluisa haulitehdas on ollut mm. Pispalan haulitehdas Tampereella. Haulia on valmistettu myös käsityönä luotipihtejä muistuttavissa valupihdeissä.

----------


## tv.

Noniin, pitihän minunki seurata muodin mukana ja hommata lättynäyttö mesettämistä varten. Vielä kun sen osais asentaa oikein...


 :Vink:

----------


## Sami W

Heps

Pitäis canuunaan miettiä hiukan obiskoja. Millaisia porukat on käyttäneet?
Huonoa/hyvää sanottavaa?
Ajatuksena olis joku laajakulma ja sitten jokin pienehkö tele.

----------


## Hösö

vaiha nikoniin! 

siinä eka vinkki!


sit ostat 12-24/4, 10.5/2,8 kalansilimän,50/1.8,105/2.8 macro,200/2 vakaajalla+pari sb800:ta ni eiköhä se oo siinä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Vähän niinku tyyppi kysyy että mitä osia tähän pyörään sun mielestä pitäs vaihtaa? Vastaus= Osta uus pyörä!
Vähänkö oli osuva :Leveä hymy:   :Hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

No empäs vaihda nikoniin :Hymy: 

Ja kalansilmät aion myös unohtaa. Oma budjetti ei myöskään ihan riitä noin valovoimaisiin objekteihin. Eikä reissuissa nyt viittis kovin montaa putkea mukana raahata.

----------


## Hösö

no jos laajis, niin tokinan 12-24/4! hinta o vajaa 500e mut piirto ja väritoisto on naminamia! kenrokvellin testi sano et jos o rahaa, ota nikoni, jos haluut vielä dokatakki ja silti näpsiä hyviä kännikuvia, osta tokina!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Sanoppas mitä hintaluokkaa ne hyvät nikonit on, linssien, yms. härpättimien kanssa?

----------


## Jeesus

ixus500 on ihan nokko, mitä noita tyhyjää päivitteleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

No jes...
Tollasen mä ottasin...herkkua!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pelengillä ja 50/1.8:lla ne parhaimmat känni kuvat tulee. mitään muuta tarvi, paitsi salaman ja sitä alkoholia. sekä ratkiriemukas löytöretkikunta.

ensimmäistä palkkaa pitää kyllä tuhlata jalustaan ja toiseen salamaan, joku 70euron perus manuaali salama käy, kukaan nyt mitään automatiikalla tee!
ja radio-orjatki ois kivat. ja sitten joku tele.
 se hösön kittizuumi hämmästytti kyllä piirrollaan, kun jälkeenkin päin kahtellu kuvia. ois sopivan halpaki, niin vois rymytä sen kanssa miten sattuu. en tuntis oloa mukavaksi ja rennoksi, jos kamerassa ois kiinni 3000euron eestä lasia, ei hyvä.

mitäs muuta tänne, räntää, jäätä, vettä, loskaa, paskaa, nurmikkoa, hiekkaa, lokaa, roskia ja synkkyyttä. ihan hyvät ilmat.

viikonloppuna pitäis olla kelekka koulutusta safarilafkan toimesta. ohjelmassa lukee jotain tämmöstä "ajetaan kelekoilla reittejä läpi ja käyrään kelekan anatomiaa" jea! 
kahen viikon päästä tulee ensimmäinen turisti paukauski kentälle. siinä on ihmettelemistä lontoolaisilla, kun fisut ui ja chipsit kävelee kaduilla vastaan.

takaisin mallinrakennukseen->

-TtttT

----------


## P-Joe

Ookko Timo menossa lapin safareille oppaaksi?
Sano Juolan Hannulle terveisiä, jos olet menossa.

Ja minä ostan isona sähkömopon:

http://www.electricmoto.com/gallery_...view.php?id=86

----------


## Sami W

Tokinan linsseihin ei hirveästi ole tullut tutustuttua. Lähinnä stigmoja mitä hypistelly.
Noihin nikon vs. canon juttuihin tuntuu löytyvän monenlaista kantaa. Ja ihan varmasti molemmat riittäviä monelle.
Kun nyt on kaks canonin runkoa, salama, akkukahvaa, laukaisinta jne. hommattu, niin ei huvita alkaa merkkiä vaihtamaan ihan heti.
Joku ixus olis hyvä kakkos-/reissukamera kyllä.

----------


## The Golden boy

Kerrankin laadukasta luettavaa tarjolla kaikkialla Suomessa, Korvatunturin Sanomat on ilmestynyt!

Lehtipisteissä tarjolla!

käy tsekkaamassa myös sivut www.korvatunturinsanomat.fi

-mie-

----------


## Fillarimies

Hyvin alkaa tämä talvi nuilla safari-yrityksillä...
Kun ei ole jäitä/lunta niin ei ole kelkkoja eli siirrymme mönkijä puolelle...tai...
V-mäinen ajella ruuvirenkuloilla asfaltilla, tahtoo puskea vähän väkisin suoraan, eli ei kääntymisen mahdollisuutta :Vink:  
Eilinen ilta meni projektioita miettiessä, kohtuu helppoja, mutta pää sekoaa kun aikansa kattoo niitä ja miettii että minkälainen kappale on kyseessä :Irvistys:  
Tommi, saikko laitettua sen näytön paikoilleen? Onko hyvä piirtoinen se näyttö?
Vois vaihtaa läppärin uudempaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

sit kun korvatunturinsanomat on luettuna ja rupee tuleen ikävä talvea, kantsii tsekata viikon videopläjäys.. Eigeriltä svitserlaandiasta. Tosa vieresä ku on käyny, tajuaa mittasuhteet, tosin eipä niistä jää epäilystäkään kun tsigaa tän.

http://www.break.com/index/ski_gliding_mount_eiger.html

----------


## pyynö

viimeinen tuolta faqqista

http://www.electricmoto.com/faq.php?...ence=faq_blade

"The brakes are hand-operated and may be set up on either side of the handlebar. Mountain bikers like the front brake on the left hand, motorcyclists like it on the right."

I want one now!

----------


## tv.

> Tommi, saikko laitettua sen näytön paikoilleen? Onko hyvä piirtoinen se näyttö?



KYllä tämä näyttö hyvältä tuntuu. 20,1" ja 1600*1200. Taijjan hommata dikitvkortin tähän koneeseen jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.
särjin lasin sitten eile illalla veuhkoissaan. 


pjoe- arctic safarikselle mie alan keikkaa heittään. edellyttäen sen talven tänne nyt.

hmmm. tein omenapiirakan taas!
koulusta lainasin stanley kubrickin acaruusseikkailu 2001:sen. 
ilta on lukossa siis.

pummi-nettiki toimii taas. naapurin, suojaamaton, langaton verkko rulez!


-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Et oo tosissas.. :Leveä hymy:  
Pitäskö munkin kokeilla..kirjastossahan on nykyään kaikille vapaa langaton netti, että läppäri vaan matkaan ja sinne.
Toisaalta ei oo kyllä omaa rauhaa siellä, mutta kirjasto on muuten ihan hauska paikka...

----------


## Jeesus

voijjjJeesus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no voi ***** ku on taas makiata tää helsingin talavi!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Helsingin talvi. Vesisadetta, räntää, loskaa, liukasta, vittuuntuneita ihmisiä, kylmää merituulta, loskaa, räntää, kiirettä, ilmassa lentävää kuravelliä ihmisten niskaan, luihin menevää viimaa, vettä, koleaa, räntää, nihkeitä ilmeitä, harmaata näköalaa, kiukkua ja vihaa, pimeää, loskaa, räntää, vettä, kylmää.

Kaikkea tätä, 6kuukautta. Sit vielä joku on ihan innoissaan tosta paikasta  :Leveä hymy: 

Oulu on helmi, vaikka keli on 50% samaa ku helsingisä.. Tästä on kuitenki lyhyt matka pohjoiseen  :Hymy:  jossa on talvi ja kesä ihan erikseen.

2005 vuonna oli 26.11 tällasta. Ihan tähän ei päästä, mutta kohta se koittaa!

----------


## Hösö

kyl tää niinQ oikeesti on iha hyvä paikka elää...
































NOOT!


 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

No on hesassa kiva käydä, mutta en mä siellä vois asua. Lappi on aina Lappi, eikä muuksi muutu, kuin ehkä 10 vuoden päästä täälläki on niinku helsingissä talvella... :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Turhaa natinaa, täällä on nyt 09-alueen talvi ja jatkuu vielä ainakin viikon. Lumet lähti, viekää terkkuja kesälle.
Ei uskois että joku pärryytti kelkalla tuossa lainaan jäällä reilu viikko sitten...

----------


## Fillarimies

Nurmikotki vihertää vielä... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ex-mäkikotka

Pengoin tallia ja hokasin että pyöräilyäki joskus harrastanu, tallin perällä jonkumoinen läjä fillarikampetta. Hakekaa joku pois pilkkahintaan! Yks levynapa, vanteita napoineen, renkaita ja jotaki vaihtajaa jne. voi löytyä. Ketjuja nakoin roskiin noin 20metriä, ne voi joku vielä pelastaa  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  sitte takapakkoja jokusen viskasin kans menemään, neki on vielä sisällä tallissa kuiten  :Sarkastinen:  Lähinnä mäkipyörä osia. Niin ja oikestaan en ala lähettämään nuita mihinkään karvian naapuri kylään, kiinnostaa ihan vitusti  :Leveä hymy:  Tallista suoraan nouto

 -> ville@rovaniemelainen.com

----------


## Hösö

meikä teki samat  :Leveä hymy:  mut nuitten katuosien suhteen ja annoin ilmaseksi...saapahan partsin ainaki tyhjäski!  :Leveä hymy: 


*****, pitäsköhä jokupäivä tuunata mopoa, ei oo vaa pulttia kuulunu... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

just kävin heittään porukat napapiirille kattomaan joulunavausta. Joka paikka oli autoja täynnä ja napapiiriltä kaupunkiin oli katkeamaton jono autoja menossa kattoon joulupukkia. Sairasta touhua...

----------


## Hösö

tuunasin kotariaki!

kuka huomaa mite mie tein sille...

samaa touhua on harrastanu joku muukin kaveri vuos sitte yhen toisen laitteen kans...

----------


## Jeesus

ihan jees kelit. Tietty kaupunkilaisillahan se itkettää kö vähän on liukasta ja sohjoa ja jottain. Kävimmä tossa vähän vaeltaan..niin, lunta löyty siis ihan Rovaniemen huudeilta ko ties missä sitä kasvaa ja tehhään. Oli lol, sit palkittiin ittemme mäkkärin ravinnerikkailla purilaisjuttujutuilla ja oltiin tyytyväisiä kaikkeen.

----------


## Jeesus

niijjjoo ja kävimä katteleen kaupunkia ja lentokonneita. Meleko kaunis paikka ja näteimmät valot. Täyellistä.

----------


## Grissom

:Hymy:  Komiata komiata!
Häätys illan päälle jahka pimmeys koittaapi ni ajella tuonne kentän huudeille kanonin kera. Vois melekee kaivaa ständinki jostai. Tuolle molokille kö tarvihtee isomman ripodin  :Leveä hymy: . Makia lauantainjatke siis tulossa

----------


## Fillarimies

> tuunasin kotariaki!
> 
> kuka huomaa mite mie tein sille...



Laitoit tarran tuohon etulokariin??? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

no e!

ku otin tarroja veke ja porattii reikiä... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Ostakaapa joku multa Marsun Super T integroidulla stemmillä, vaikka joululahjaksi itellenne, vain 270e.

Tuolla hinnalla ette löyä parempaa keulaa, jossa on stemmi mukana!

Kiinnostuneet voi tulla pumppailemaan ja toteamaan keulan superpehmeä toiminta!

----------


## Grissom

Jos pistääpi silimät kieroon, niin voi luulla kuvassa olevaa kimaltavaa tavaratatata lumeksi.

----------


## tv.

Taas alakaa olemaan unirytmit kohillaan:
pe-la 13 tuntia
la-su 13 tuntia
su-ma 2,5 tuntia

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. olipa taas viikonloppu.
meni jotenkin näin...

perjantaina ei nyt kummosta tapahtunut. koulussa väänsin itelle leikkuulautaa verstaalla. yliopistolta poistuttua söin ja kikkailin. illasta tiitille juomaan pari olutta ja kikkaileen kannettavalla, ei se serious sam toiminukkaan sitten.

lauantaina olis ollu tonttu koulutusta arcticsafariksen toimesta, en jaksanut mennä, timo hallitsee jo tonttuilun. nukuin myöhään ja päivällä kävin ostaan kangasvärejä ja pari plankkia t-paitaa. ja viini pullon. ja juustokakun ainexet.
painoin yhen t-paian, söin, tein juustokagun ja lähtiin luokan pieniinjouluihin. siellä meni viinipulloa, pari lasia glögipåålia ja pari lasia muitten viinejä. tonttu olo oli. siitä lähettiin the crashin keikalle. maailmanstara the crash oli kohtuu vaisu live pändi. eivät saaneet mitään extraa kappaleisiinsa livenä, ei niin mitään. kait siitä ne diggas jotka siitä musiikkista tykkää, kait? itelle ei kolahtanu. sen sijaan keikan jälkeen pienenpuolen tanssilattia tuli taas vallotettua. lokkitanssi ja ac/dc ei ole kovin hyvä yhdistelmä. hiki päälle ja kolmeksi kämpille nukkumaan. ZZzzzz.

sunnuntaina sitten heräsin muutaman tunnin yöunien jälkeen moottorikelkka koulutukseen, arcticille. HUH huh. olo oli ku ois juonu korin olutta, oksentanu ja juonu pullon viiniä. varixet lenteli kokoajan pään ympärillä ja yks istu olkapäällä. huuuuhh. pää ei siis ollut kipiä, oli vaan vielä humalainen ja hyvin holtiton/väsyny olo. 9.00 toimistolla ja ensin parituntia teorian kuuntelua ja sitten ulos, VESISATEESEEN kelekkaa kahteleen, remmejä ja tulppia vaihtaan.
sitten sai vielä englanniksi vetää kelkkaoppitunnin muille. ääni oli painoksissa ja muutenki silmät taskuissa, arvaskohan muut mitä timolla on veressä vielä?
ei siinä, päivä pulkassa ja kotia syömään suolasta, zibzejä, pepsiä, lihapiirakkaa ja zuolagurgguja. nam nam. kirjottiin valokuva analyyzin vielä ja kahtoin bigbrother. kale takasi taloon! je! ja ens perjantaina FINAALI!!!


semmosta. 

lähen jatkaan hahmomallin tekoa, jea.

-timå


edit:
vuokrataan ykziö/kaxzio 25-35neliötä. läheltä kesgustaa.

tai kaljakori  sille, joka saa harrin jäämään ouluun vielä.

----------


## pyynö

Ruhahaahaaaaaaaaa!!!

Luin palstan just sen jälkeen kun soitin sulle...  :Leveä hymy: 

Jeb.

----------


## Jeesus

kävin teippaan harrin spesial baikin alakerran pöytään kiinni. Oot timo kossupullon velekaa!

----------


## Jeesus

ps. teippasin myös sen pöydän kiinni siihen taloon. Joten jos se rolloon tulee, niin sillä on talo mukana  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. kiitås ja Qmarruz.

ei mutta oikiasti, kait se pitää kohta vuokrata joku 450euron kaksio keskustasta, niitä kun tuntuu olevan vabaana.
oisha se kyllä leuhkaa olla sauna, makuuhuone, olohuone ja keittiö. 
mutta toisaalta sen 150 euroa vois sijoittaa vaikka kaljaan tai muuhun yhtähyödylliseen...

nyt lörtväämään, ei mitään kouluhommia tarvi tehdä, tai pitäis, mutta palautuspäivät ei oo lähimäinkaan. JEA! holtition fiilis.


-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Oli muuten ne uudenyliopiston puutyötilat ja sitte noi kivityötilat huonoja. Ensiksi mä en ymmärrä miksi se kivityötila pitää olla semmosessa luokassa missä on seinän kokonen ikkuna sinne isoon aulaan päin. Siinä kun hioo ja tekee jotain niin hienot on ikkunat sen jälkeen. Puutyö tila oli musta pikkasen liian pieni, mutta ok...
Se maalausluokka, tai mikä se nyt on, anyway, oli hieno. Kyllähän siellä tekis hommia jos osais. En mee yliopistoon... :Vihainen:  Ammattikorkeaan kyllä :Hymy:  
Ostin kirpparilta helkaman mummopyörän. Ajattelin kerranki pääseväni halvemmalla niin jouduin ostamaan uuden takavanteen ja uuden satulan siihen pyörään ja yhteishinnaksi tuli 100e :Vihainen:  
No on siinä rungossa se hyvä että jos se sattuu lasahtamaan niin koulussa on helppo hitsata se kuntoon.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

http://www.poisonblack.com/

Tiukkaa mättöä. Kolmen viikon päästä Tivolissa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Täällähän nahka palaa!

Oli +10 kun saavuin Helsinkiin. Ruoho on vihreempää ku aidan takana. Ällöttävä limanen hiki lilluu iholla, ku välttelen kuumimpia auringonsäteitä täällä pusikkojen katveessa, Sjundeåssa.

Onneksi kuitenkin pelastus on tulossa! Otin palan talavea matkaan kylmästä pohjolasta ja päästän sen tuuleen heti, kun tossut tärähtää Rollon kentälle. Alakaahan laittaan karvalakkeja C-asentoon, kohta nimittäin lumi lentää vaaterissa.

Helsinki ei tuu kyseeseen. Täältähän katoais kaikki morlokit, jos laittaisin talven tänne; matelijat arvostavat kosteita paikkoja.

Huomenna lähen öökaileen Städin zombeja ja laittaan luurin linjoille. Vanha numero pörähtää käyntiin kuin Eila-tädin vanha Lancia.

----------


## V

> http://www.poisonblack.com/
> 
> Tiukkaa mättöä. Kolmen viikon päästä Tivolissa.



joo, tää on merkattu kalenteriin.. just kattelin sen sentencedin hautajais dvd:n ja fiilistelin sitä keikkaa. tuohan on melkein samaa..

----------


## Jeesus

hmm, kaikkea siistiä löytää Nettiautosta, kun pistää hintarajaksi 1-500e.. täsä tuli suunniteltua jo ens kessää..vaihtoehtoja vaihtoehtojen lisäksi  :Leveä hymy:  Timo, ookko messissä, vaatis noin 200-300e per lärvi kuluja niin ois roadtrippikalusto+pensarahat nipussa. Oisko holtiton kiertää pohjosnoria ympäriinsä, katolle vaan kuormaliinalla muutama mäkipyörä ja pari koria kaliaa!

toi ranta suorastaan huutaa sitä 300euron farmarikadettia ja muutamaa pösilöä suomalaista leiriytymään keskiyön aurinkoon  :Leveä hymy: 


ei muuta uutta..ootellaan kessää, tai talavia.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Oli muuten ne uudenyliopiston puutyötilat ja sitte noi kivityötilat huonoja.



jep. näinhän se on.

tännehän tarviiki monen hehtaarin hallit, missä on kaikki maholliset koneet ja viimesen päälle taiolla terätyt veistorauat jne ammattitaitoset opettajat. 
sun ois pitäny mennä valistaan meijän kuvanveistäjiä ja muita opettajia, miten niistä pajoista sais parempia! oisivat varmana kuunnelleet fillaripoitsua mielellään ja ohtaneet ideoita vastaan! 

okei. mie en nää mitään huonoa niissä. aivan sika valosat ja avarat tilat, ilmastointi, pölynpoisto, jne muut toiminnot on huippua. täyskorkiat ikkunat on aivan luxusta, voi kahtella auringonlaskua ja maisemia. tilat on just oikian kokoset, hyvin mahtuu meitäki 7hengen ryhmä kikkaileen kerralla. puupuolella on kaikki tarvittavat koneet, mitä me tarvitaan. edelleenkään tuolla ei mitään haastavia tyylihuonekaluja tehdä. kaikki toimii niinkun pitääkin. ja jos et sitä vielä huomannu, niin ne tilat ei vielä 100% valmiit ole vielä, koneita on asentamatta ja tavarat levällään. kaappeja tulee lisää ja muita säilytys tiloja.

savipajasta mie en tiedä mitään, luulis toimivan. metallipuoli on ok. ja mallinrakennus puoli. kaikki toimii ja on just hyvät meille.

ja ei sua kukaan pakota yliopistoon. amk on varmaan ihan hyvä paikka... ...itelle riitti toissa kesänä pääsykokeissa käynti. kävin wc:ssä ennen kokeitten alkua, siellä joku randomhirou masturboi kopissa. nou thänks. 




ja asiaan.

ens keänä, roadtrip on ihan sata varma.
joku moottorikulkuneuvo alle, että pyörät, sohva, koreittain kaljaa ja puvun takit/suorat housut mahtuu kyytiin! laif rules. 

takaisin puutöihin.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jatketaan.

tässä kahvitauolla selailin bmx sivustoja.






empä sano enää mitään. 
tänne tuommosia settejä on turha edes unelmoida. siellä on pirpanat nanosekunnissa tallomassa mestat. sääli. eipä kyllä saveakaan löydy.
ja aktiivisia kaivajia. ja  ja ja ja ja aaj ajajaa netti spekulaatiota.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.prettyshady.com/06/oct/threee-trailor.wmv



eee helevettiläine. 

lähtis hoitaan poroja->

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu, kaikki toimii mut musta niissä olis toivomisen varaa.....niin ja se esittelijäki sano että ne tilat on vähän liian pienet, niinpä kelle on, kelle ei!
Se oli ihan näpprä laite se missä tehään niitä muovisia kappaleita... :Hymy:  Semmonen pakastimen näkönen härpätin.
Aula oli kyllä tosi hieno, avara...
No mutta me päästääkin eroon niistä hikisistä vessoista kun tulee se saneerausprojekti siihen päärakennukseen, ONNEKSI!
"randomhirou" :Leveä hymy:  


Oli tuo Poisonblack vähän samantoistoa, mutta muuten ok.. :Cool:  
Mä tykkään enemmän tuommosesta teknisemmästä mätöstä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

> hmm, kaikkea siistiä löytää Nettiautosta, kun pistää hintarajaksi 1-500e.. täsä tuli suunniteltua jo ens kessää..vaihtoehtoja vaihtoehtojen lisäksi  Timo, ookko messissä, vaatis noin 200-300e per lärvi kuluja niin ois roadtrippikalusto+pensarahat nipussa.



Ilmavolkkari ja voi tehdä huollotkin aika perustyökaluilla jos on tarvis. Siihen vielä joku räikeä pensselimaalaus pintaan. Ooppelia saa työntää kuitenkin jo ennen ruotsin rajaa :Leveä hymy: 

Jees...henk.koht. laskettelukausi avattu. Eipä ole heti kiirettä uudestaan rinteisiin ennenkuin lumitilanne paranee. 
Saipahan uudet sukset testattua ainakin.

----------


## pyynö

Niitä työytiloja on käsittääkseni piennennetty vrt Rotko ja Piekkari. Ennen Teollisellamuotoilulla oli oma puu-, metalli-, kivi-, "koru"-, mallipajat. Piekkarilla taas oli oma taulunkehyksensahaus / veistotila. Nykyään paja on Ttk:n yhteinen. Uusiin pajoihin ei saanut irrotettua enempää tilaa. Koneita on kai käsittääkseni jouduttu karsimaan vanhasta määrästä. 
Pajoilla ei mitään isoja ihmeitä juuri rakennella johtuen mm. kurssien painotuksista, raakenteesta, aikatauluista. Muutenkaan meillä ei varsinaisesti opeteta sahaamaan jne... rakentamaan hirveästi. Koneet käydään läpi  "Amerikkalaisella" otteella, ja senkin jälkeen tullaan kattomaan olan yli että miten se menee... No ei ihan. 

Itse en ole vielä uusissa tiloissa käynyt, joten tarkemmat kysymykset Timolle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

> Ilmavolkkari ja voi tehdä huollotkin aika perustyökaluilla jos on tarvis. Siihen vielä joku räikeä pensselimaalaus pintaan. Ooppelia saa työntää kuitenkin jo ennen ruotsin rajaa



kyllähän ooppeli jäis sinne jos välille jättää  :Leveä hymy:  Oishan joku kupla tai sontaluukkuki siisti, mutta joku raja sentään kärsimyksesä..ko kuitenki tavaraa pitäs olla meleko monta koria ja matkaaki on pidemmästi ku vikajärvelle  :Leveä hymy: 

helevetti, ois jo juhannus!!

----------


## Sami W

:Leveä hymy: 

Olis autolla ajaminenki elämystä :Vink: 
Kattoteline ja pyörät sinne roikkumaan.
Etuluukkuun uppoaa jo aikaslailla matkustustavaraa. Kyllä siihen kahden jampan tavarat mahtuu kevyesti.
Ja kesällä ei tartte lämmöstäkään niin huolehtia.
Oikein kunnolla patinoitunut auto niin matkustais tyylillä ja keräis kanssaautoilijoiden sympatiat :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Elekää ny, meikäkin on kokenut 300tkm rullatun ooppelin taikaa tässä viime aikoina.  :Nolous:  
Nettiautosta löytyvistä erityisesti vanhat Oomegat tarjoais ison takavetolotjan kyytiä melkoisen halvalla vs joku "laatumerkki" kun katsoo hintaa/konetta....

----------


## Teemu N

Kyllä kuplaanki tavaraa soppii. Mm. Siilinjärvi Roi välillä on Steppenwolffia (runkokoko mallia hirvi) rahdattu ihan auton sisällä ja tavaraa vielä aivan vit... mukana, jopa vaimo sopi kyytiin...

Ens kesänä sit yks museo kupla saahaan tuotua ehkä Roihin. 

Toivottasti vaimo antaa munki välillä ajaa sillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Juu, näinhän se oli, en mä nyt verrannutkaan mihinkään ammattikouluun missä laitteet on vähän eri tasoa kuin yliopiston. No mutta yliopisto on nörttejä varten ja ammattikoulu on ääliöitä varten... :Leveä hymy:  
Koska se Special-biken rasvasormi tulee tänne rovaniemelle opiskelemaan? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Äää, paskat: työtilojenhan pitää ollaki vähän ahtaat ja huonot. Menee liimahöyryt paremmi päähän! Tuomaksenkin kanssa ku laminoitiin ahkioita HOASin kellariverstaassa, niin koko kerrostalo haisi hartsille. Justiin mahuttiin kahestaan yhtä aikaa nikkaritilaan litkuja sekotteleen. Helevetin hauskaa oli, ja talon asukkaat oli vähintään yhtä myrkyissä kö mekin. Kaikilla mukavaa!

Väittäisin että tähän asiaan on kuitenkin ehdottomasti saatava selko.

----------


## Fillarimies

Se selkohan tuli jo...
Mäkin olin jauhemaalaamassa kokopäivän niin tuntu siltä kuin ois juonu kun puhisteli niitä maalattavia jollaki aineella... :Vihainen:

----------


## pyynö

Jeb, Tulen tammikuun aikana takaisin, eli teen kampäkit.

ps: oli siellä vanhalla metallipajalla kaikkia hienoja cccp aikaisia rekan kokoisia laitteita, mm paineilmakäyttönen levynleikkuri, on kait jäänyt pois, harmi!

----------


## Sami W

Harmi kyllä että laitteita on jouduttu karsimaan. CNC sijoitetaan kans jonnekkin muualle... kuulemma. 

Minkäs vuosimallin kupla Teemulla on?

----------


## marco1

> Minkäs vuosimallin kupla Teemulla on?



son pirttihirmun nimissä kuitenkin, ittellä sillä ei oo kuitenkaan kuin jokunen mopo ja passatti.

ja mun nimissä on lääkekuuri, asuntolaina ja rämisevä ranskalainen auto.

----------


## Fillarimies

Kuka siihen sun tilalle tulee sinne Special-bikeen? Kimmo vaan sinne rassaamaan, niin ei tunnu se oulukaan niin paskalta.. :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
kimmolla ois varmaan helvetin iisimpää rassata mummopyöriä ja palvella asiakkaita. töitten jälkeen sillä ois lyhkäsempi matka torirannalle zillaanki, koska se ois niin pirun siistiä.

mutta asiaan.

timolla on nyt jännittävät paikat. tilanne päällä suorastaan.
1:
sovin asuntoesittelyn, kohtuu unelmaazuntoon tuohon 800m päähän yliopistolta.
olis OMA SAUNA, kunnon keittiö, kunnon pakastin, hyvä pohjapiirrustus, OMA ulko-ovi, oma POSTILAATIKKO, pari metriä omaa pihapolkua, oma ulkovarasto ja vieläpä vuosituhannen vaihteessa valmistuneessa luhtitalossa! kohtuu pränikkä, eikä tarvis kuunnella rappukäytävän melskeitä. sehä ois melkei niinku koti!? hieman mie haluan sen asunnon, vaikka en oo vielä edes nähnykkään sitä. ehkä ainut miinus on, 390e/kk ja liika läheisyys yliopistoon... silti! 
tuparit tammikuussa, tervetuloa saunomaan!

2:
sunnuntaina alkaa TYÖT!
tonttupuku niskoille ja turisteja hakemaan linja-autolla lentsikkakentältä. huh.
sitten mikki käteen ja joriseen joutavia pariminuuttia. welcam, welcam to lapland. remember to eat the yellow snow! jeah.

kuhan lunta tulee, niin pääsee oikiasti heittän keikkaa sitten, tympiää ja hankalaa iloita tonttuna, kun ei lunta ole maassa. hmpfh

ja sitten lapsille tiedoksi, joulupukkihan on palkannu meitä ihmisiä olemaan tonttuina, ihan vaan avustaan näin joulun kiireissä. oikiat tontut hyppelee siellä ulkona ja tiirailee ikkunoista!

huh. 

takasin sorvaamaan käsisuihkun zuutin åzaa. 
(opettaja sano, että "tästä mdf:stä ei sitten mitään lastua saa, tämmöstä rouhimista tää on"... ...mie ottiin vähän erillaisen rauan ja näyttiin taifaan mergit. pitkää laztua lenz`. olin kuningatar kaikkien zilmiszä!)

hep hep hoi.
-Tonttu-timo

----------


## Jeesus

joo timo, ehottomasti toi eka vaihtis! Sit rillataan sun pihalla, -50 pakkasessa.

Oulusta löytyy myös tällaista ajanvietettä. Voitas tehä rovaniemeläinen versio aiheesta, mennään roikkuun kaljakorin kans tonne pylvääseen ja otetaan laajakulmalla kuvia  :Leveä hymy: 

http://calm.iki.fi/tolpat/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no eipä!

ballogrilli täytyy ostaa, myös hiiliä. sytysnesteet löytyyki jo omastatakaa!

"Pallogrilli on pallon tai soikean pallon muotoinen grilli, joka on tavallisesti valmistettu teräksestä tai raudasta. Pallogrillin halkaisija on yleensä noin 25–50 senttiä. Pallogrilli on yleinen ja rakenteeltaan yksinkertainen grilli. Se on myös yksinkertainen käyttää ja edullinen. Tavallisin pallogrillissä käytetty polttoaine, puuhiili, on myös kohtuullisen hintaista. Pallogrilli on edistyneempi kuin puugrilli ennen kaikkea vedeltä ja tuulelta suojaavan kantensa ansiosta."

-,18.90
ei paha.


ja veilä tämä:
http://www.pixoff.net/fi/leffat/win/00892-0007-04.asx
"PALLOGRILLIN PALVOJAT"

kohtuu huikia :Leveä hymy:   ...tuo orava alussa: :Leveä hymy: D :Leveä hymy: d

-zap.

----------


## marco1

Pitää varoa tuommoisen pallogrilliharrastuksen kanssa, kilpailuhenkisellä tyypillä on helposti pihalla käryämässä tonnin weeberi ja kourassa lippu pallogrillauksen SM-kisoihin. 
Onnex mua kiinnostaa vaan syöminen.

----------


## Jeesus

ei saatana tuota leffaa  :Leveä hymy:  Miten musta tuntuu, että pjoe tietää tosta leffasta enämpiki?  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo, meilä on ropleema. Valtteri ei lähe mukkaan jos otama pyörät messiin. Otetaanko valtteri tilalle ja lopputilaan ahetaan kaliaa? ja vaikka matonki ja vringveli?

LANTTTU!!!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

kyllähän mie ainaki bmx:n otan mukaan. se on saletti.
ison pyörän vois kyllä jättää poies. tehä vaikka joku 3 yön reissu loppukesästä ihan fillarimielessä. jättää se kalja vaikka kotia sillon!?

natsaa jea.

....mie voin jo nähä valokuvan rovaniemitopiicissa, oululaisten ihmeteltävänä... ...kimmo, timo ja waltteri istuu mustalla nahkasohvalla, jossain keskellä norjan tunturipuroa. mato-onget käessä ja kaljakori purossa!....

-tttttt

----------


## P-Joe

On nuo filmit kehittyny. Meillä oli ennen vaan corolla ja massey fergusoni. Nyt niillä on jo biimerit ja kaikki.

IMDB näköjään tunsi oikean fiminkin. En tiiä että onko hyvä vai huono, että ei näy näyttelijälistaa tuossa.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0164723/combined

----------


## Jeesus

no *****, mitä meikä sitte ottaa mukkaan? Lumikengät?  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä alakaa tuleen kohta kiire! Toukokuun loppuun on aikaa ennää alta 7 kuukautta!! 


Tunturipuro keskiyön auringossa. 3 lihavaa poikaa istuu nahkasohvalla sääskiparven keskellä matongella vringvelöimässä. Kuohuva olut virtaa kitusiin ja tsipsipussi rapisee kilpaa sudenkorentojen siipieniskun kanssa. Täyellistä!

Ois jo joku siisti aika! Talavi, kesä, kevät, juhannus, hösön häät, lottovoitto, rovaniemi, ihan mikä tahansa..mutta ei arki OULUSA

----------


## Fillarimies

> 1:
> sovin asuntoesittelyn, kohtuu unelmaazuntoon tuohon 800m päähän yliopistolta.
> olis OMA SAUNA, kunnon keittiö, kunnon pakastin, hyvä pohjapiirrustus, OMA ulko-ovi, oma POSTILAATIKKO, pari metriä omaa pihapolkua, oma ulkovarasto ja vieläpä vuosituhannen vaihteessa valmistuneessa luhtitalossa! kohtuu pränikkä, eikä tarvis kuunnella rappukäytävän melskeitä. sehä ois melkei niinku koti!? hieman mie haluan sen asunnon, vaikka en oo vielä edes nähnykkään sitä. ehkä ainut miinus on, 390e/kk ja liika läheisyys yliopistoon... silti! 
> tuparit tammikuussa, tervetuloa saunomaan!



No onko SIISTIÄ???

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kävimpä kahtoon sitä kämppää just.
oli kohtuu makia, hieman mie haluan sen.

ilmeni vaan pari muttaa... ...onhan täällä muitaki asunnonhakijoita ja mie jouvun venaileen välityslafkan päätöstä, kuka sen saa sitten! ens viikolla selvenee. pitää kirjottaa lappuun tierot hyvin, niin oon kuningatar muihin verrattuna.
2 muuta siellä oli samaan aikaan tiirailemassa. ne ei kyllä ollu mitään, pelkkiä housuja!

nyt koululla  intternetissä, kuueksi arcticille kikkaileen.
huomenna töitä, sunnuntaina eka keikka, ens viikolla pelkkää duunia. huh!
rahan tuloa ei voi estää!


kesän tuloakaan ei voi estää!
mie otan sulle kitaran. niin saat sitä rimputella.

-T

----------


## tv.

> ja sitten lapsille tiedoksi, joulupukkihan on palkannu meitä ihmisiä olemaan tonttuina, ihan vaan avustaan näin joulun kiireissä. oikiat tontut hyppelee siellä ulkona ja tiirailee ikkunoista!
> 
> hep hep hoi.
> -Tonttu-timo



Älä yritä, kuitenki kiipeilet tuolla talojen seinillä palotikkaita pitkin ja kurkit ikkunoista. Jos jouluna ei tule lahjoja, niin tietääpä ainaki kuka on juorunnu joulupukile siitä, että meikä on syöny joulukalenterin tyhjäksi jo ensimmäisenä päivänä.

----------


## Jeesus

natsaa timo, pitää eka vaan opetella soittaan paria sointua.. no eikhän se mee siinä samalla ko opettaa valtterille saamenkieltä.

tuli tossa mieleen, että huomennahan on jo viikonloppu!!! Sweet, ja pohjosseen!

----------


## tv.

Nyt täytyy sanoa että ei oo valittamista. Istua tiezikan ääressä, piirtää kädillä kuvia, vähän laskea välillä jotain juttuja...

kuunnella Metallicaa, juua kahavia ja syyä muutamia keksejä. Kaiken lisäksi tästä saa myös vähän rahaa.

Luulen että tämä on se minun juttu. Sais vaan tuon koulun loppuun niin olis vielä entistä lepposampi elämä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

eilen tuli tuntitili aukastua. 2h plakkarissa jo.
tänään kolmen jälestä askartelemaan joulujuttuja ja palkka juoksee! huomenna se häslinki sitten alkaa. 12.30 laskeutuu ekat charter koneet ja timo (frosty -tonttu) alkaa solkottaa tervetuliasipuheet linja-autossa. welcom. sitten kuuen maissa jengi lähtee poies santaparkista ja timo solkkaa jäähyväis puheet coachin mikrofooniin. goodbye. englantilaisten koneet seittemältä lähtee kohti lontoota ja timolla päivä pulkassa kaheksan aikoihin.

ja sama liukuhihnasetti sunnuntaina, tuplapalkalla! rahan tuloa ei voi estää!

sitten pari kuvaa.
eiliseltä. koulussa. simo, malin ja joel. simo tietää kaiken, melkei. komia nahkaliivi sillä on aina!


joku random auringon lasku.


eilen käytiin tiitin kanssa käppäileen iiltalenkki. nähtiin revontulia.


käppäiltiin ounasjoen jäätä pitkin. oli jännittävää ja tilanne päällä lähes kokoajan. jää natisi ja paukku alla huh. vettäki löyty.
tiitti kävi kuusikossa.


jeah. siistiähän täällä on.
jännittää vaan niin perkeleesti huominen. pitäsis pystyä jauhaan sontaa englantilaisille joulupukista ja lapin ihmeellisistä taioista koko päivä. huh. eiköhän se luonnistu.

ja se tärkein: BIGBROTHER finaali tänä iltana! muistakaa zekata. kaarlo voittoon!

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

> huoh, hösö, kävit sitte kattoo pyöriä... Mikä oli makein, kiinnostuitko yhdestäkään tai kiinnostukos joku niistä susta ?







> oli siellä tsiksejä mutta oli siellä pyöriäki. uus kottarainen ei tosiaa oo ruma. kinmo ethän laita sitä 525exc:tä.. ei se kannata..







> en varmaankaan, laskin taas pennejä  saa nähhä, ko polttelis se auton vaihtoki ja ja ja ja
> 
> taian ajaa polkupyörällä ens kesänä




näihän se meni, mut mites sit kävikään... :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

niinne ajat muuttuu. 525exc on se ainut oikia  :Leveä hymy:  Rupiahan tuunaamaan!



timon kuvat on kauniita kun tietää kuinka kauniista paikasta ne on kuvattu ja kuinka kauniita malleja niissä on. Kauneinta. Tännään vois tääki kaunis poika hiihellä kohti joulupukin kaunista ihmemaata. Rules ja muita ylistyssanoja 1000. Ennää muutama tunti ja jetsonicin suihkumoottorit puskee häkää oulun persläpeen, jeesus kiitää kohti pohjolaa!

----------


## Hösö

no perkele! mejän piti maken kans viilata tuo pytty 525 tai jopa 527 mut jäi viila kotio ku lähimmä niin vauhilla!  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Nyt täytyy sanoa että ei oo valittamista. Istua tiezikan ääressä, piirtää kädillä kuvia, vähän laskea välillä jotain juttuja...
> 
> kuunnella Metallicaa, juua kahavia ja syyä muutamia keksejä. Kaiken lisäksi tästä saa myös vähän rahaa.
> 
> Luulen että tämä on se minun juttu. Sais vaan tuon koulun loppuun niin olis vielä entistä lepposampi elämä.



Näkee suaki koulussa :Leveä hymy:  
Eikös tuo ammattikorkeakouluelämä oo kuitenki lepposaa...
Vaikka en niin tykkää moottoripyöristä, mutta nyt täytyy sanoa, että kyllä mäkin voisin ottaa ton..

----------


## tv.

> Näkee suaki koulussa 
> Eikös tuo ammattikorkeakouluelämä oo kuitenki lepposaa...



Onhan mulla noin about 4 tuntia koulua viikossa  :Hymy: 
On tuolla ainaki 100x lepposampaa ja helpompaa kuin lukiossa.

----------


## Hösö

> niinne ajat muuttuu.



jep...




 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Onhan mulla noin about 4 tuntia koulua viikossa 
> On tuolla ainaki 100x lepposampaa ja helpompaa kuin lukiossa.



Huh, miten sie jaksat? :No huh!:  
Hieno pipo kimmolla!!! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. hieno pipo kimmolla dddd:!  huh.

eli täzzä yötä`yöten dultiin kimmån ganssa åuluun. kimmo tuli takaisin pagolliseen työelämään. mie tulin mm`nantaiksi ajamm`n bmx:llä halliin.

dorttujen ja egan lörppäpullon jälgeen pyzädyttiin kemissä tangilla.
rivozza zeinässä lugi että "halpa...", tankggi täyteen:


sitten kahtottiin selän taaxe, eipä se niin zalpaa enää ollutgaan. gimmå mytristeli:


gäytiin gahtoon vielä jalågiwi näyttelyn ovea, mie katoin ålan yli ja riemuitzin gimmolle, "KEMI ON DULESSA, JEEZ!" ...kcimmo balautti maan binnalle, "ze on ze zellulååzzi tehdaz":


cemin gesguztan jälgeen byzähdyttiin netzeellä. k åsti yölliseszti hämärän ginder -yllädyzmunan ja buuhabede -gargggi låådan. nam. zitteen oli veddä ja muuta. ja zadanen vauhdia yetalla. hirvittikö? 


jt`Q....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

izomiez zai yllädysdudasta jotain. kazazi zen zatazen vauzizza:


cimmon jalgadilat ja t`mon dalgadtlat:


gun ån Ii, nii mix ei myös Oo. Åulusta Oå ziiz:


ztQ...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

giwwaa åli.

:




zp. yöt. nat. och. jaa.

-TttTTtt

----------


## Teemu N

Urheilun harrastaminen on nyt sitten muutaman viikon poissa laskuista.
Hävisin puukkotappelussa itselleni. Etusormesta jänteetpoikki ja viikonloppu LKS:ssä. Käsi kipsissä kyynärpäätä myöten.

Emmää oliskaa halunnu hiihtää ja pelata lentopalloo...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jeesus

huhuh, näyttäs ihan ku oisin ryypänny viikon nukkumatta silmäystäkkään!

no, mahto ne unet jäähäkki vähilleza

Tommosia rakennettiin viikonloppuna

tuo oli lähtötilanne.


itte join kahavia ja zöin dorttuja


ja huutelin taustalta neuvvoja


ni tommosen toi alpinestaari rakenteli.

----------


## Jeesus

itte näpertelin popkniittien parissa ja rälläköin lattarautoja.

tuo oli lähtötilanne.


välillä vieteltiin pikkujuoluja


zit zipzipporattiin reikiä


ja zsziittä tuli tommonelol



Nyt voisin tilata 4 metrijä puuderilunda ja kebabin

----------


## Jeesus

parane pian Teemu, hiihtämmään kyllä ehtii. Oha sulla vielä toinen käsiki  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin ja ei sitä luntakaan ois ollu :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo ei niin.

----------


## Jeesus

älä  :No huh!:   :No huh!:   :Vihainen:   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

"hei, valitettavasti valintamme ei kohdistunut sinuun väinämöisentie 20 b1 kohteessa. oli liikaa hyviä hakijoita..."

voi perkele!


vuokrataan yksiö/kaksio siis edelleen.

-Tonttu-Timo

----------


## marco1

Olikos tuo edellinen halpa/kallis? Kaksiot menee siitä lipaston läheltä helposti yli 500+ves/sähk....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tuo oli zaunallinen yxiö, 31neliötä ja 390e/kk.

ja yliopiston läheisyys ei tosiaankaan oo must. päinvastoin.

400 ois varaa maxaa/kk. muuten menee yli.

-T

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:  meigän lelu täälä ja aiku komija

Huh! Mää jo kahtoin että Kemikö tulesa, vaan ei. No ens kertaan sitte  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Lunta sattaa kahta sattaa

----------


## Grissom

Hei Timå

tämmöset oli ramkin spostiin tulluna. En tiiä auttaako mutta täsä nää

Terve!

Olisi vuokrattavana asunto, Kuntotie 6 as 8, pohjakerroksesta 34 neliön yksiö! Ajankohta olisi tälläiselle ajalle 1.3-31.8.2007, syynä on se että lähden vaihtoon Helmikuun lopulla. Asuntoon on tehty täysi remontti 2005 Tammikuussa ja vuokra on 288€, johon kuuluu, vesi sähkö ja verkko. Asunto on täysin kalustettu, mutta voimme tietysti neuvotella vielä tähän liittyvistä asioista niinkuin muistakin!

Venyn tuossa ajankohdassakin ainakin kuukaudella, jos on tarvetta, mutta ilmoitelkaa tutuille ja kavereille, jos joku tarvisi kämppää, kiitos!

Ottakaa yhteyttä, jos  haluat tietää lisää!

Terveisin plapla.. 

*******

Hei!

Keskustasta vapautuu vuokrattava yksiö (28m2) vuoden  vaihteen jälkeen. Jos, olet kiinnostunut asunnosta ota yhteyttä plapla

----------


## marco1

mmmmm, olivat tiedossa olevat mökit jo vuokrattuja, hintataso oli jotain edellä mainitun kaltaista.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tak.

mutta harrin jänis tulee ja potkasee timon poies jo vuojenvaihteessa. eli nelisenviikkoa aikaa deathlainiin. huh.

eiköhän sitä johonki päädy vielä...

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

heitetäämpä vielä jotain.
paikat kipiänä ja käet auki. huippu päivä hallilla bmx:n kanssa. jea. uusia juttuja tuli tehtyä ja muutenki oli kivaa:

janne oli liekeissä ja hyppäs alleyoopilla kaaresta tuohon ditsiin.


pojat oli venyvässä kunnossa.


mie tein fufanun tommoseen keltavihreeseen tuoliin.


janne joi jääteetä.


hep.
-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jatkan yxin puhelua.

kimmo-

miksi me ei käyty viimekesänä täällä:
http://www.kanisactioncenter.se/
sama matka mitä leville, varmaan vähän lyhkäsempiki.
ens kesänä pakko käyä kahtoon setit!


-T

edit.

oli muuten luntaki joskus tänä"talvena"...

----------


## V

auts, teemulla käyny kyllä vähä kylmästi. karsii varmaa iha hyvi tekemisiä tuommonen..

kannattaa kysellä niitä asuntoja yh-asunnoiltaki, niillä taitaa olla kaikki saunallisia asuntoja. ite vuosi sitte sain samantien ku hain vaikka niiden sivuilla ei silloin vapaita-asuntoja ollutkaan.  36m saunallinen  377e, asemieskadun alkupäässä. tosin nyt kerenny jo muuttaa pois siitä.

----------


## Hösö

voi pillu, ois pitäny ostaa se känppä sillon rollosta...nyt sais timolle vuokrata sen...laskeskelin et ois jonnekki vajjaaseen 400e päässy vuokraan sitä...tosin eihä se vieläkää oo myöhästä  :Leveä hymy: 


muuten, nyt passaa töitä paiskoa, ku o uuet puukot!  :Leveä hymy: 






aaahh...nuin terävällä japanilaisella kelepaa taas leikata makaroonia....

----------


## P-Joe

Ei kai nyt makaroonia veitsellä sentään?

Miksi muuten medium kokoiset pyörät on mitoitettu joillekkin vajaa satakilosille kuskeille? Kysyn vaan.

t. Nimim. Löysäjousikauppa.com

----------


## Hösö

minkä sie pelleri pistit itele? konan?

----------


## tv.

> http://www.kanisactioncenter.se/



http://www.kanisactioncenter.se/?p=16
hienolta näyttää. tuolla pitäis vähän muistella ruottin kieltä. "jag ska äta en makkaraherkku med ketchup, mycket salt"

----------


## Teemu N

Vai et on Kanis-hiihtokeskuksessa tommosiakin.
Kävin Tuossa nyppylän juurella viime talvena kisareissulla. Ei kauhean iso city tuo älvsbyn. Mutta osa ihmisistä ymmärtää suomea ihan kivasti...

V-> uutta telkkaria on kerenny kattelemaan nyt sitten ihan urakalla  :Hymy: 
Sieki olit kuulemma sellasen hommannu. Onneks makuunissa on 2 eur kaikki leffat :Hymy: 

Jos ottas kaljaa kaapista ja rupeis kattoo Futista...

----------


## Hösö

tarttisko joku ajolaseja? ns.brännärit lasit ois myynisä! käytetty 5kertaa. uus kirkas linssi jossa suojakalvot vielä paikallaan. ottakaapa privaan jos tarvitta...

sabasta taas naarattu rotta! vituttaa :Vihainen:

----------


## V

> V-> uutta telkkaria on kerenny kattelemaan nyt sitten ihan urakalla 
> Sieki olit kuulemma sellasen hommannu. Onneks makuunissa on 2 eur kaikki leffat
> 
> Jos ottas kaljaa kaapista ja rupeis kattoo Futista...



joo, saatpa katella leffoja hyvällä omatunnolla. oikeinko kipiänä olet niin saat  vaimon tuomaan vielä ne oluet sohvalle aukastuna..  :Hymy: 

joo, piti mullaki ostaa töllö ku tuli asuntoki ostettua.

----------


## marco1

Tuonne Älzbyhyn voi lähteä isolla bussilla kun osa voi mennä mäkipyöräilemään, toiset kiviä hivelemään ja mie voin mennä katsomaan sitä koskea...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Rock'n Rollo!!

Täällä tänään, tai itte asiassa jo viime perjantaista lähtien. Syy hiljaiseloon perinteiset perherastit sekä paha huumeongelma (ruisleipä, kuus kuukautta olin kuivilla mutta nyt retkahin taas). Soitellaan, Kimmot sekä muut Timot, sitten ku saan hoiettua pakolliset alta. Varmaan ens la tuun takas mummolasta.

Käbykkänumero: 044-5755377. Vanha olis tarkotus ottaa käyttöön jossain vaiheessa.

Kuvia ois muttei oo kortinlukijaa tai usbiuhaa. :/ ARRGH...

----------


## Hösö

Hösö, kuinka kommentoit uusia puukkojasi?

"No nää o nii vitun ylivoimaset, et pittää vasemmalla käellä leikellä et antaa ees vähä tasotusta..."


 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Täyellinen viikonloppu ois taas eesä. Ylläs/Levi kutsuu ja lunta on 50cm+.. Kohtuu siistiä päästä oikeeseen talveen täältä oulun masennuksesta. ***** vettä sattaa ja +10, tosi talavi, ehkä eteläläisille normi =D

keräilin tosa makkeita kesän ja talaven kuvia kännykästä. Tässä muutama luxusotos ja paras fiilis.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Jeesus

Oli muuten ehkä paras kesä syntymän jäläkeen! Helevetti, täydellistä!

----------


## Fillarimies

UNC ja UNF kierteet. ISO M ja ISO MF. Putkikierteet ja helicon kierteet. Kierteita tulee korvistakin jo ulos. HELP meee :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jaag help juu! osta lasit ni helepottaa!

----------


## Jeesus

LUNTALUNTALUNTALUNTA!!! Lähtis pohjosseen ja huomenna vielä kauemmas pohjosseen :P

----------


## Fillarimies

> jaag help juu! osta lasit ni helepottaa!



Hyvä idea  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

nostakko? :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Fillarimies

:Kieli pitkällä: en... :Kieli pitkällä:  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

mikset?


tarpeeksi ku kuukkelehti ni löyty lisää tästä rakkaudesta!

----------


## Hösö

vois kyselä et mistä tuon maskin ja loksun sais...komiat o, ku o samassa vilikut ja vehkeet...

----------


## Fillarimies

BLING, BLING...! :Leveä hymy:  
Ööh ei mun näkö vielä niin huono oo, onneksi..! :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

Suuri ja *MAHTAVA* Le HösT1qu3 saapuu rolloon 14.12 klo 1915 jos kone o ajoissa sielä...ja poistun laplandiasta 16.12 klo.1800.


ei muuta.


jatkakakakakaa...


meen paistaan wokisa pastaa.. :No huh!:

----------


## Jeesus

Tervetulua vaan. Jos periantaina et oo nakkihommisa niin vois juua kahavia tai vaihtoehtosesti istua meän tallisa ja asentaa sun chuteen boxxeria. Jos ei oo boxxeria tai chutea, niin ruuvaillaan muuten vaan pulttejä väärille kierteille ja hakataan pajavasaralla lommoja profiiliputkeen. Täydellistä!

Taas kerran takana on täyellinen tekemisen täyttämä viikonloppu! Oltiin tuola pohjolassa lumen perässä..siis TALVELLA on LUNTA! Makia oli palata tänne perslandiaan etelänmaille, kun vettä tulee vaakassa ja lämmintä on +6. Onneksi ei tartte viettää vapaita täälä synkässä loukossa!

Kuulin muuten huhuja, että timo on julkkis. Se mun ottama timokäsiraudoisaoulukyltisäkuva kiertää kuulema jossain koko suomen yliopistojen maililistalla =D Toivottavasti muutki inhoaa tätä paikkaa =D

Anyhow, jotain positiivistä.. Lunta on, kun on oikeassa päässä tätä suomenmaata <3

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Jeesus

Hösö, tää on sulle! HD jätkän pesiaalipurkeri! Ylläksellä kaikki kyseli, misä HÖSÖ on!! Jäbä on julkkis sielä(kin)!







Ehkäpä täyellisintä pitkään aikaan.. Ja ONNEKSI taas viikon päästä pääsee kohti pohjoosta, suunta on sama =)

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no huh.

kohtuu makiaa.

itellä viime viikko menny töissä. 12-14 tunnin päiviä ollu putkeen 4, kohtuu väsyny olo. silti ihan sika siistiä ollu. viikonloppusin on tullu englantilaisia käytettyä santaparkissa, hullut tulevat päiväksi tänne/sinne santaparkkiin haahuileen. mutta, silti ihan huippua heilua tonttupuvussa ja häröillä minkä kerkiää. heitellä kärrynpyöriä ja pomppia miten sattuu ja tästä vieläpä maksetaan ihan kohtuullisesti! yllättävää kyllä, lontoolaiset on ollu tyytyväisiä, vaikka täällä on loskaa ja vettä jokapaikassa. saapahan sentään lumetetulla alueella ajaa lenkin kelekalla, koirilla ja poroilla. siistiä. vielä hienompaa kuhan lunta tulee lisää!
viimetorstaina käväsin levilläki työreissun, ja olihan siellä sitä LUNTA!

joulukuu menee vielä duunissa ahkeraan, tammikuuksi mahan ottaa audin isiltä lainaan kuukaueksi, ja viettää viikonloput ylläs/pallas akselilla tuntureita kolutessa. jos sitä vaikka äkäskeron, aakennuksen, lintukeron, noitatunturin ja pari muuta kukkulaa käväsis vallottaan! 

ihan sika siistiä on ku on tuo safariduuni. hieman hajoaisin johonki toimistoon tai ouluun, tai jos joutus kärsimään molemmista yhtäaikaa! huh!
oon nauranu viikon aikana varmaan 100 tuntia yhteesä. huh.


viimone kouluviikko vielä ja sitten pääsee muihin hommiin. eileillalla kirjottelin yhen analyysin ja piirtelin kuvia veitzitelineestä, cocacolan avulla meni aamu 5:teen... ...kannattaa jättää viimeselle illalle... nyt vähän väzyttää.


jatkampa...

-Tttt

----------


## P-Joe

Vuokatissa ei lumi vielä pysyny, niin ei voi hiihtää. Pelattiin sitten pikku-ukkoa perjantaina ja lauantaina kolmeen asti yöllä. Nopat pyörii vieläkin silmissä, ja pelkkiä ykkösiä kaikki. 

Maanantain tutkittua tietoa: Vuokatin reiteillä voi ajaa lähes pimeässä, jos muistaa ne reitit ulkoa. Pyörä oli vähän tönkkö, mutta muuten möhkeä ja kura lensi. Tulis ne löysäjouset jo.

----------


## Grissom

Lumen issouven lisäksi on Lapisa jottai muutaki makiata. Normijätkät puskee lumet normipillarilla, mutta kovat jätkät hoitaa hommat jotenki muuten

----------


## marco1

Olihan siellä Lewinskillä lunta vaikka vettä tuli lauantaina ihan riittävästi... Lumiraja näytti eilen olleen jossain Patokosken tienoilla.

Mikäs prkl värkki tämä sitten on, siellä Kondolin pihalla pönötti tämmöinen:

Härvelin kotisivu

----------


## Sami W

Taitaapi olla snowhawk.

Ihan hauska idea. Toteutuksen olisin itse tehny toisin :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Näyttäis olevan jalat aika turvattomasti lähellä mattoa vrt normipulkka. Onko Heesus testannut?

----------


## Sami W

Taitaa olla jalat enemmän vaarassa tuon kanssa käännyttäessä. Laitetta kun ajetaan enemmän "moottoripyörämäisesti".
Ylläksellä noita taidetaan jopa vuokrata?

http://www.abinagroup.com/hawkpics.htm

----------


## tv.

Noniin poijjaat...



Seuraavaksi täytyy hommata kotelo tuolle. Sitte vahvistin. Sen jälkeen armottoman v..utuksen ja kiroilun saattelemana vetää johdotukset Cämryyn. Kun kaikki on valmista, niin kyllä on naama hevosenkengällä

----------


## Hösö

jes!

jeesushefe! tuo kierteiden paukuttelu ja pataraudan kiillotus tejä tallissa ei kyllä kuulosta yhtää paskemmalta! vielä jos sais ripauksen driftailua ja kepappia siihe ni sit o naama messinkillä!


vois käyä jarskin panaaniaki pällistelleen jnejnejne...  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pääseekö timo mukhaan, jos ei oo duunia?
pliiis?


-T

----------


## Sami W

Jeesus bongattu ylläksellä?  :Leveä hymy: 

http://koti.mbnet.fi/kongas/RC_Snowmobile.wmv

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pitemmittä puheitta. 

Kanada.



Helsinki.



Kaverit!





Lopun alakujapa löytyy tuolta:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/Joulu2006/

----------


## Jeesus

Hemmo-setä saattaaki olla matkalla Leville jo periantaina. Voipii siis olla, että vesisatteinen Rovaniemi jääpi kakkoseksi enkä vietä sielä aikaa..tai mistä sitä tietää, eipä periantaina NIIIIN hoppu kuitenkaan ole, onhan sitä jo onneksi turvallisen kaukana tästä pers-oulusta.
 Meän tallisa kuitenki menee jonkin aikaa, kun pakkailen kamppeita. Joten eikhän sielä vois pittää kokkoontumisajot ja sit sen jäläkeen perinteiset pullakahavit vaikka Nesteenpaarisa  :Hymy: 

Miten natsailis? Tuun varmaan about 17 maissa rolloon.

Ylläksen suunnalle oli tullu taase lunta, melekosen siistiä! Niinmuuten, jos säätilanteen seuranta kiinnostaa. Kantsii regata ittensä www.rakentaja.fi sivuille. Sielä on kiva sääseuranta jäseneduissa! RAKENTAJANSÄÄ  :Leveä hymy:  

Täydellistä

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Torstaihin, Hösmä! Ja perjantaina lähetään katkoon Kimmolta kelekasta rupelit ja siivet!

----------


## Hösö

***** nuo porinjäbät o kyllä ihime sakkia!

villeki jakso raahata tuota trendikivenmurikkaa matkassa joka paikka!

kuulemma nyt siihe pittää ostaa hiilikuitunen kantokahava...


noeniveis...

tänään oli sit se suuri päivä ku aattelin et nyt viilataan mopon pyttyä oikee urakalla! et kiertää varmasti kovempaa ku naapurin katiska! viilaukset lähti hyvin käyntiin ja lastua lens! sit ku alettiin sovittaan sopivaa mutteripulttia kiinni ni olivat perkele kotarilla myyneet mulle väärän mittasen kapistukset...



se siitä sitte.

onneksi tallinaapuri kerto hyvän vinkin, mite saahaan sumopallot plinggaan! huomena autoglymikauppaan ja illalla vahaan vanteita! 

aini, ostin mie uuen troiliinki lähikauppiaalta ku ei muuta hommaa päivälä keksiny sateisessa hkissä!





http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...lbum02/tld_se/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. kuullostaa aika laiffilta siellä. ehkä.?

hmmm... kohta ois taas yhen makian kämpän esittelykänyti timolla. poltan sen talon, jos en saa sitä! se on saunallinen yksiö taas pelissä, nyt on keijolla kova käsi!

-TttTttTttTttTttT

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko hyvä päässä tuo Troyleen potta?

----------


## Hösö

paras, mitä oon tähän asti pitäny!

ootamma ku tuo se2 tulee markkinoile!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

***** ku mie en nyt tiä et kiiltääkö nämä vai ei?

pitäs vissii hioa vähän tuota pintaa jollain hiontapesuaineella ja hiontasienellä...

vai mitä mieltä tet ootta?

tästä lähettiin illalla liikkeelle..



sit ku oli hankailtu hetki teepajjalla ni oltii täsä tilanteessa..



sit ku ilta jynssättiin ni oltiin käyty läpi koko vanne kertaalleen...

----------


## PeeTee

Tartzan-Timo: Jos pyörit siellä SantaParkissa niin tule morjenstaan valokuvaustiskille. Siellä tulee oltua joka pvä 9-18/19/20/21jne...

Jeesus: Jokos jukan kelkka menee paremmin kuin omas?

----------


## Hösö

eli tommonen o nyt etuvanne...




ja takavanne näyttäs tältä.




joten, plinkaako nuot nyt vai ei? ku emmie oikee tiiä ittekkään et onko net hipot...ja oisko vinkkejä heittää miten sais vielä enempi net kiiltään?

 :Cool:

----------


## Grissom

Harakat tykkää plinkailevista osista. Mullois tuo vielä eessä.. pittäis  tsikdoo saaja kimaltammaan yhtä kaaniisti kö tuo sinun eturinkulas  :Leveä hymy: 

nyt seo ihan rukkedi. Eihyvä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

Minä sanon, että kiillota enemmän. Blingiä ei ole koskaan liikaa! 
Ja onhan sulla koko talvi aikaa.

----------


## Hösö

petteri,totta! mut miten saan enempi kiiltoa? MITEN?!!? :No huh!:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Ostat tuuninkikaupasta kiiluvaa voidetta ja naapurin mopsilla kiillotat sitä vannetta kolme yötä putkeen. Napa on jotain jämätavaraa, joten se pitää viedä vaikka titaaninitrattavaksi Tampereelle. Sitte kiiltää ja heruu.

----------


## Jeesus

Kiillota nyt helevetti tuo ruosteinen hammasratas tosta peräpyörästä. Ihan kammottavan näkönen!

Tuli tosa mieleen sellane juttu, että huomenna meikä nostaa kytkintä ja jättää taas oulun kuihtumaan itsesääliin  :Leveä hymy:  Levillä oottelee mökki ja 60cm lunta pihasa, melkein vois sanoa että täyellistä..takas tänne synkkyyden kehtoon vois tulla sit joskus ennen maanantaiaamukasia  :Leveä hymy: 

onneksi jouluki on tulossa. Saa parhaan lahian, joululoman ja aikaa olla enempi pois tästä vitun loukosta

siis tonne, kesäaurinkoon jokivarteen meloneja syömään vaarojen kuppeeshen! Täyellistä.





 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Niin, ei tuossa vanteessa ehkä se ongelma ole se, etteikö se vannekehä kiillä, van se että siinä on niitä bligittömiä osia. Napa, ratas ja nippelit kiiltämään kanssa!

----------


## Jeesus

joo ja silikoonispryyllä toi renkaankylyki mustaksi kans! Nyt se on ni likanen, ihan ku ois päitsi ajettu noilla gumeilla.

ei näytä hyvältä.

kesäki oli kyllä aika kivaa aikaa, rupeeppa hösö jo varraileen niitä lomias tonne heinäkuun loppuun / elokuun alakuun.

----------


## Fillarimies

Hözö, kokeileppa tiskipöydän kiillotusainetta. Ensin vähän pesua niihin ja sitte sitä ainetta. Tai sitten ei auta kuin tyytyä nuihin puoli bling, bling vanteisiin.. :Hymy:  
Tai kysy Tommilta, se on semmonen tuunaamisen asiantuntija.. :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Kokeileppas hösö vaikka Autosolin krominkiillotustahnaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tulevan taiteilijan näkökulma.

maalaa ne. kiillotus ei kummiskaa tuu pysymään kauaa kiiltävänä, ja näkyy paska ja lika liiankin hyvin. toki hösön puunauskiinnostus on jotain käsittämätöntä...  musta on päivän sana.

peetee-
misä siellä joku valokuvaus putiikki on? siis syväsenvaaran hellholestahan tässä puhutaan...  lauantai ja sunnuntai taas siellä.


eilen oli taas reilu 15 tuntinen työpäivä. huh. aamusta leville, kittilänkentälle tunniksi nukkumaan (palkallisena) turisteja 250 kyytiin, puolentunnin bussi spiikki, touhuamaan niitten kanssa lumivalkeisiin, kaheksaksi kittilän kentälle ja siitä takasi roihin, toimistolla vielä vähän kikkailua. varmaan 4 tuntia nukuin koko päivästä, palkallisena. makiaa duunia. mini moottorikelkalla tuli ajettua DEEPSNOWTA! oli kohtuu siistiä, mie kyllä ennemmin semmosen pienenvekottimen ostaisin, mitä isomman. kätevä nostaa suosta ylöski, jos saa jäämään kiinni sen. ja kulukee vähintään täysiä.

pääsenkö kimmo kilpparille mukan keväällä, jos otan toimistolta tuommosen pienen kelekan mukhaan?

ei siinä. illalla kait pitäis askarrella duunissa ja sitten nähä etelän-hedelmiä. jos vaikka yhen oluenki kävis jossain juomassa.

-Za
-T

----------


## Sami W

Sitten hösö kiikutat kaikki muovikatteet ja nippelit tuonne http://www.customcoating.net/ niin on bling bling  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Tuosta jos ei naama mene hevosenkengälle, niin on jo ihme!


Asiasta toiseen! Missä se on se uus LÖÖRDI BAR/RESTAURANT? 
Joo, en oo menossa kattomaan, mutta tänään se vissin aukastaan ja ajattelin välttää ylimääräistä tunkua kaupungilla.. :Vihainen:  



Ei oo muuten tuo maali mitään halpaa...
"Custom Coating" 
Tämä pinnoite on kiilloitettua alumiinia jäljittelevä maali. Pinnoite tehdään normaalilla maalaus / *ruikutus*tekniikalla. (hauskoja kirjoitusvirheita tuolla sivulla) :Leveä hymy:  
Alumiinimaali ruiskutetaan suoraan kiillon päälle jonka jälkeen se kiilloitetaan pehmeällä kiilloitus pyyhkeellä.


*Direct Chrome paketti hinnat:*

- 0,5l - 410€
- 1.0l - 695 €

Paketti sisältää kaiken tarvittavan pohjalakasta pintalakkaan.

HUH!

----------


## marco1

> Asiasta toiseen! Missä se on se uus LÖÖRDI BAR/RESTAURANT? 
> Joo, en oo menossa kattomaan, mutta tänään se vissin aukastaan ja ajattelin välttää ylimääräistä tunkua kaupungilla..



Uutispimennossa mutta netti käytössä? Täällä monsteri luuhaa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

*****.

jo TOINEN KERTA tällä viikolla, kun on pyörän takarengas tyhjentyny koulupäivän aikana! TOINEN KERTA. edellisisellä kerralla meni eturengas, kuukaus sitten.

alkuviikosta vaihoin uuen kumin ja kahtoin puhenneen, ys pieni pistoreikä vaan. outoa. eikä vanteeseen/ulkokumiin jääny mitään keppejä jne.

siis perkele. valan täyteen kumia nuo renkaat kohta. saatana.

...onneki juho oli langan päässä ja tulee hakemaan autolla/pyöräköukulla, propr ja pari olutta.


-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muutampi uus kua.



Helsingissä varjokki on vittumaisempia ku muualla!

----------


## tv.

Olipa komia Loorti-ilotulitus äsken.

----------


## V

oli joo iha komia.. oli porukkaaki aika paljo liikenteessä.

----------


## Fillarimies

> oli joo iha komia.. oli porukkaaki aika paljo liikenteessä.



Ai meinaakko? 
Joo, oli komea... Loppu huipennus oli korvia täräyttävä, korvat soi vieläki :Leveä hymy:  
tv? Mistä aattelit tehä sen kopan sille subikalle? 
Paljosko siinä on tehoa.. :Sekaisin:   :No huh!: 
Ai niin.. ne jotka ei ollu paikalla niin löysin juutupesta videon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgFTj7nG86s

----------


## Hösö

tommi! et sitte moikannu kö heitimmä hurua?!?!!? olimma mekan kanssa valakosela 307 pökötilä hurula...


jäbä keuli shorella pitkät päälä!  :Leveä hymy: 



joo, lappi o rulex!

rollo o rulex!


meikä lähtee hki! :Vihainen:

----------


## tv.

> tommi! et sitte moikannu kö heitimmä hurua?!?!!? olimma mekan kanssa valakosela 307 pökötilä hurula...
> 
> 
> jäbä keuli shorella pitkät päälä!



No helekatti, kyllä mie huomasin sen auton mutta emmie hoksannu että siellä oli tuttuja kyyisä. Olin vissiin niin innoissaan pyörällä ajamisesta  :Hymy: 





> tv? Mistä aattelit tehä sen kopan sille subikalle? 
> Paljosko siinä on tehoa..



Teetätän yhesä keittiökalustefirmassa sopivan kokoset levyn palaset ja niihin kaikki reiät valmiiksi. Aattelin käyttää 28 mm lastulevyä. Sitte on heleppo ruuvailla se ite kasaan. Vahvistimessa tulee olemaan tehoa sen verran ettei lopu kesken minun käytössä.

----------


## marco1

Aivan huikea ajella tuolla Oukulla eilen, latupohjat ja polut umpijäässä -> wxc300:set oli aika lailla pidon rajoilla, pimeää som fan, valkoiset puput mustassa metsässä säikyttelee. 
Mutta kuitenkin aivan järjettömän hienoa ajoa ja välillä jänskiä paikkoja kun kengissä ei ole pitoa pätkääkään, koko ajan renkaiden nastojen varassa mennään.

Hösölle valkeaa joulua, jou.

----------


## Fillarimies

Heh.. Eilen kaaduin 2 kertaa 20m matkalla kotiin mennessäni illalla.(Vähän mä oon hyvä) :Kieli pitkällä:   Oli polut jäässä, ois kannattanu luottaa MeriDAAN. Niin ja sitte ajoin alas siitä konttisenkentän mäestä, mikä on siinä teatterikuopan vieressä ja olin törmätä ISOON koivuun, mutta sain kuin ihmeenkaupalla käännettyä pyörän, että ei henki lähteny. HUH HUH :No huh!:  
Melko paksusta levystä teet sen kopan, mitä laitat sisälle vaimennukseksi, vai laitatko mitään?

----------


## tv.

> Melko paksusta levystä teet sen kopan, mitä laitat sisälle vaimennukseksi, vai laitatko mitään?



Aluksi ei kuulemma kannata laittaa mitään vaimennusainetta(suljettu kotelo). Täytyy kokeilla miten kuuluu sittekkö saa systeemit valmiiksi.

Oli melko tiukkaa settiä Poisonblackin keikalla Tivolissa. HUHHHUH! nyt nuqq ja herätys joskus neljältä sunnuntaina  iltapäivällä

----------


## Hösö

tommi, sit ku kokoat sen kotelon niin tiististä kaikki saumat sikaflexillä. ekana niinku väleihin+ruuvit ja sit vielä sisälle kunnolla sitä massaa! ettei vuoda mistään. ja kannattaa elementin ja kotelon väliin pistää semmosta tiivistenauhaa, jos tahtoo ettei se kotelo vuoda. ni ja kannattaa sinne pistää sitä vaimennusvilla. ei kumise nii palioa.


ite josksu amisaikoina oon yhen kotelon rakennellu... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Oli melko tiukkaa settiä Poisonblackin keikalla Tivolissa.



vakkkkk & drokkk, unohtui tuo ihan kokonaan..  :Vihainen:    tulipa sitten nukuttua tuokin keikka.

----------


## V

tuli käytyä kattomassa. hyvä oli.

----------


## Fillarimies

Oulun teatriassa ois ollu Yngwie Malmsteen esiintymässä... EI VOI OLLA!!
VOI PERS....N, PER.E, kun ei tienny aikasemmin ja liputkin VAIN 35e-40e :Vihainen:  
(vitutusta)!!!

----------


## Hösö

ostin joulukuusen!

----------


## Fillarimies

Muovikuuset on tämänpäivä sana :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

kylmä merituuli tervehti niin kalseasti paratiisistä palaavaa. ihana olla tässä paskanhajun ja nihkeilyn tyyssijassa, ah. Enää 5 päivää.

Muutama kuva, paikasta jossa kaikki oli taas täydellistä!

----------


## Jeesus

sit kohti seuraavaa numeroa =)

----------


## Hösö

ei taatusti ollu paskempaa!


harmittaa vaan ku e rollossa päässy viilaan ratakiskoa jeesustelijoiden tallille... :Vihainen: 

no mut onneksi kitinä tuotti irkkupupissa tulosta ja päästiin ulos temmeltään! juholla ja timolla tais vituttaa ku EI PÄÄSSY NOLLAAMAAN! *****. meikä rollossa ja jäbät haluaa istua sisälä juopottelemassa ku ulukona SATAA LUNTA IHAN VITUSTI!!1






pojat oli oikeesti niin helesinkiläisiä sillä hetkellä!

----------


## Joonas Vinnari

Tekee pikkasen mieli päästä rusimaan kelkalla kun kattoo noita kuvia....

----------


## Fillarimies

Jaa-a..oukullekki on tullu lumet takas, vaikka olihan ne jo vissin viimeviikolla, mutta PÖÖ! :Leveä hymy:  
Lähen sekoilemaan muualle!! :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep jep. pakkasta on ja.

ostin kitaraan uuet kielet ja kahellakympillä ruokaa! nyt on pizza paistumassa uunissa ja pumminetti toimii!!! 
pohja oliiviöljyyn, päälle tomaattia, sipulia, pekonia, kinkkua, sieniä, moozarellaa, smetanaa, leipäjuustoa, emmentaalia, oregaanoa ja basilikaa. nam! NAM!


viikonloppuna tuli taas reilu kaxkyt tuntia duunia paiskottua! y mansesterilainen mamma osas kiteyttää asiat aika hyvin. "this is so beautiful and amazing place, you are so lucky that you live here" 
tyypit oli mielissään ku oli yli kymmenen paggasta ja muutenki oli hymysuita enemmän mitä vesisateella.

ens viikolla palkkapäivä. ja normipäivä.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hyvää joulua. ouluunkin.

----------


## marco1

Lukumäärä hieman epäsuhtainen mutta jos tonttutytöt on sen verran ahkerampia?

----------


## Fillarimies

Rovaniemen virallinen tonttu.. :Leveä hymy:  
Mitäs oot tykänny tonttuilusta?

----------


## Jeesus

se varmaan vihhaa sitä yli kaiken ja tahtoo ouluun

tein tossa videonpätkänleffan alakutalavesta. kytynen, mutta mitäpä muuta oulusa sais aikaankaan  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/93750-...start_0001.wmv 

..joojoo hösö, tehhään täsä joku päivä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Kävin Napapiirillä:





OMG!





ihkua!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
huh huh taas mitä menoa...



nii, ja
timo sai sen saunallisen yksiön!!!
tuparit 7.1(vai mikä päivä se juho sieltä aitauksesta pääseekään), samalla juhon siviiliinastumis kaljottelut! saunaa, olutta, viskiä ja joulutorttuja! kimmo, tervetuloa.

huomenna ikeaan osteleen tili tyhjäxi.
torstaina/perjantaina töitä.

edit.
päivän kuva:

jyrkkä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
ruottissa satanu lunta. enemmän ja vähemmän.


-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

meleko saakelin siistiä ku lunta pölisee, aurinko paistaa ja vuoret piirtää viivaa taivaaseen. Just kaikkea muuta mitä oulussa on  :Leveä hymy: 

Noniin, sitte asiaan. Kesäkuun alakuun perinteinen Vuokattimiittingi!! Joko rupiamma varaileen mökkiä? Jos menis vaikka torstaina niin ehtis olla Akulle ja Petterille apuina raksahommisa ja sit ehtis juua kaliaaki enempi  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23603

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ehottomasti!
ja kimmoki on mukana oluen aukasussa! ei tuu muuten mitään.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

pakko kait se on, ei passaa ennää ottaa puukkoja selekään Hösöltä  :Leveä hymy:  Jotenka jos hösö on kuulolla, niin ens kesänä vuokatisa sitten kerrataan kaikki patoutumat hissikopin rillikodassa  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja timolle tullaan jos ei ole lunta tai en ole metsästämässä sitä.

----------


## Hösö

no ei kuulosta yhtää hassummalta! :Hymy: 


nyt kinkkukauppaan!

----------


## Fillarimies

Tein M3 kierteet nuihin Kona halppispolkimiin ja väänsin niihin kovametallikuusiokoloruuvit!
Hyvä tuli vaikka kaipaakin vähän siistimistä! :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

mutta mutta tsoo tsoo; kunnon pyyteetön tonttu ei haikaile Q7jen perään.  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

aini, kimmo, tuo viteo aika komia! vässääppä se yks toinenki viteo vauhilla!

----------


## P-Joe

http://www.23degrees-sports.com/team...nda.php?id=541

Fairsklough ajaa kanssa hondalla 2007.

----------


## tv.

Olipa taas melkoset mätöt Pohjanhovin jouluaterialla. Täytekakku on osottautunu parhaimmaksi "ruuaksi" tuolla minun mielestä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Paljonko pohjanhovin joulateria maksaa, niin ja onko se aattona kans? :Hymy:  
LUNTA!!! LUNTA!!!! LUNTA!!!!
Huomenna se varmaan sulaa jo pois :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

Saapa nähhä onko Datsunin dh teamilla kohta jonkinmoinen dreamteam ja 3 podiumia peräjälkeen.


Hösö, tää on sitte vaan sulle. Joululahja meiltä Ouluun hajoavilta ihmisiltä. Marraskuun "rpc pikkujoulut"-retki..joka sitte lopulta muuttu rovaniemeläisten pikkujouluiksi, kun meinattiin jäätyä siihen alkuperäisen juhlan lämminhenkisyyteen.  :Leveä hymy: 


Oleppa hyvä, joululahja vähän etukäteen  :Hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/94386-..._hoso_oulu.wmv

----------


## marco1

Minullakin on teille joululahja:

teh leffa 2007

----------


## Hösö

mailman paras leffa!

----------


## Mechz

huh huh....aivan huikeaa...

----------


## Fillarimies

Alpengeristakin saa makkaraherkkua, hintaan 5,50 €
Tulipahan juotua kahvit ja pullat siellä :Leveä hymy:  
Voin sanoa, että: Hyvvää oli!! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Paljonko pohjanhovin joulateria maksaa



 jotain kolmekymppiä vissiin, onneksi ei tarvinu ite maksaa.

Nyt alkaa tuntumaan siltä että pitäis päästä säätämään jotain pyörää. Se on vaan huono homma että kaikki pyörät on täydessä iskussa.

Voishan sitä vaikka keuloihin vaihtaaa öljyt niin sais taas säätämiskiintiön täyteen vähäksi aikaa...






Niin ja hyvät joulut kaikille!!

----------


## Sami W

Jees.... aika lähteä tien päälle.

Hyvät joulut ja riehakkaat uuet vuoet kaikille myös minun puolesta.

----------


## Fillarimies

> jotain kolmekymppiä vissiin, onneksi ei tarvinu ite maksaa.
> 
> Nyt alkaa tuntumaan siltä että pitäis päästä säätämään jotain pyörää. Se on vaan huono homma että kaikki pyörät on täydessä iskussa.
> 
> Voishan sitä vaikka keuloihin vaihtaaa öljyt niin sais taas säätämiskiintiön täyteen vähäksi aikaa...



Mulla on vähän sama ongelma joskus... Siihen ei oo lääkettä, pitää vain kärsiä!! [devil)
Taaaii, sitten pitää vain säätää vielä lisää ja lisää ja lisää, kunnes pyörissä on säädöt ihan perseellään :Leveä hymy:  

Mie lähen Ouluun klo: 17.15.. HYVÄÄ JOULUA KAIKILLE TASAPUOLISESTI..

----------


## pyynö

Hyvää Joulua tasapuolisesti kaikille!

Kohtapa nähdään ihan livenä.

T: Harri

----------


## Hösö

jeejee, hyvä joulut kaikille!

----------


## Grissom

Hyvää Jouluva täältä Kuusamosta

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

raportoidaampa kuulumisia.

eilen.

viimenen first choissin day trippi oli eilen, sen kunniaksi oltiin tonttuporukalla vuokrattu kattohuoneisto illaksi. saldona:
-viinipullo
-pari mukia passoaa
-vähän leijonaa
siitä sitten kahentoistamaissa hiivuttiin kohti onnelaa. iloisessa paikassa tuli saldoksi:
-vesi
-koskenkorva patteri
-2x random shotti lasia, joku tarjos
-muisti

johonki aikaa lähtiin poies ja muistan ku neljän aikoihin laittelin herätyskelloja soimaan kaheksaksi. unta ja kaheksalta ylös freesinä ja duuniin!!! 
-"oliko timolla eilen normipäivä?" 
-"oli"

makiaa ja siistiä on ollu, ihan kipiää! ei enää muistakkaan miten paskaa se laiffi oulussa on ja miten paljo paremmalta elämä maistuu vaan 200km etäisyyserolla!

kamera oli tiettynä mukana. kamera on kuvaamista varten. se tykkää kun sillä kuvataan:






ja joka tulee sanomaan, että "oulussa on siisti hengailla", ja osaa perustella sen vakuuttavasti. pullaa tarjoan!

hyvät joulut melkei kaikille. ainaki kimmolle, hösölle, tiizalle, makelle ja parille muulle ok kaverille...

-Ttt

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Hyvät joulut munki puolesta.. Hukkasin Jeesuksen salasanat, piti keksiä jotain uutta  :Leveä hymy: 

Timolla on kyllä silmää, huh. Onneksi ittekki saa olla täälä Rollosa, eikä tartte ajatellakkaan Oulun ankeutta..huh, vitun musta joulu  :Leveä hymy:  Tai ylleensäkkään koko eteläsuomeargh.

Oltiin tossa Maken kans viettämässä perinteinen tunturimökkijoulu. Eilen käppästiin möksälle ja tänään tultiin takas ku tuntu että auto pysyy raiteilla.. Olipa melekosen huikeeta.

menomatkalla automatkalla käytiin kiivas sananvaihto. Kuvassa näkkyy tottuus.

mie: ***** KATO, sielä näkkyy tähet ja revontulet!
make: ää, sielähä on pilviä ja kaikkea




Siinä ku tepasteli lumihankia pitkin mäen pääle ja ihhaili tähtiä (ja tähenlentoja!), tuli mieleen että tän parempaa paikkaa ei suomesa ookkaan. Tai on, jos tykkää vaan lojua kämpilä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Jessen silmissäkin kiilui vappaus. No tolla otuksella tuskin on ressistä ja paskoista paikoista tietoa, kun ei ole koskaan käynytkään Oulussa! SAATIKKA Helsingissä =D Koira juoksi ihan holtittomasti ympäriinsä ja haukku kokoajan lintuja. Ei tullu pyssy mukkaan, niin ruvettiin heitteleen lumipalloja. Niinjoo, sitte illan suusa veettiin vähän viinaa ja puhuttiin paskaa, niinku tähänki asti! Timå muuten, sielä ois voinu nukkua lattiallaki ilman makkuupussia..lämmitettiin mökki vahingossa 1500 asteiseksi! 

Makeki huokas illasta, että onneksi ei jämähtäny Espoon ihanaan betonilähiöön

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Tölkkitornia koottiin hiljokshin. Koira valvoi särmänä makkaranpaistoa. Luultavasti kärkky jottain kuivien raksujensa korviketta. Aamuherätyksen tarjosi lämmin kevätaurinko..tästä se päivä alkaa vaan pitenemään.






tää on täyellisin paikka, onneksi suurin osa asuu muualla niin jää asian ymmärtäville enemmän =)

Hyvvää joulua kaikille Rovaniemeläisille ja henkisesti samalta tunteville!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

hyvvää jouluaattoa täältä lumisesta pohjolasta..

Timohoi, tosa oli maken kans puhetta roadtripistä. Ookko messissä, torstai-illasta johonki lauantaihin. Kilpisjärvi-Noria ois suunnitteluasteela. Voisin soitella kaverille Kilpparille bunkkauspaikkaa. Vois saaha levottomia kuvia, sielä on usiampiki kyläkrouvvi  :Leveä hymy:  Siit tekkiis päivänretken noriaan, sitä käy heleposti vaikka Tromssasa asti!

----------


## Fillarimies

> ja joka tulee sanomaan, että "oulussa on siisti hengailla", ja osaa perustella sen vakuuttavasti. pullaa tarjoan!
> 
> hyvät joulut melkei kaikille. ainaki kimmolle, hösölle, tiizalle, makelle ja parille muulle ok kaverille...
> 
> -Ttt



Nyt sä vaadit aika PALJON!
Täällä Oulusa on tällä hetkellä aivan ******tin tylsää, ja homma ei tuu paljoa muuttumaan, että se siitä siististä hengailusta. :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

huh ei vois olla täyellisempää joulua!

Oulun mustan joulun kuravellistä pääsin onneksi vitun nopeesti eroon! Taas usseempi päivä pois siittä nihkeydestä ja ajan kuluttelua lapin selekosilla.



Maken ja Jessen kans oli ihan vitun siisti aatonaatto tunturissa. Sit joulupäivänä käytiin tsigaan Miksun kans toisenlaista joulua tuola asumattomassa kairassa.. Ei vois olla vähempää ikävä oulun paskanhajuun =D, onnea vaan niille jokka sieltä ei ikinä pois pääse.

Oli ihan uskomaton keli! Hanki kesti kävellä! Suksimiehille tiedoksi, nyt voi jo vetää vaaroissa mettää ihan huoletta, hanki kantaa niinku betoni!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

niijoo btw, Kilpisjärveltä kaveri tosa soitteli... lunta tullee niin ettei mittään järkiä.. Jos lähtis sinne :]

----------


## Jumalan Käsi



----------


## Hösö

noni, joulu tuli ja meni!

vuojen alusta pannaa papereita vetämään ja josko sitä oltas jo vuojen päästä poissa helesinkistä! oulu/rollo ja miksei joku jyväskyläki? nääh, oulu/rollo! 


jaa miks oulu?

"no on tää ouluki jo hyvä vaihtoehto, jos toinen on helsinki..."


pukkikävi

----------


## P-Joe

On muuten parasta, kun joulu on ohi ja pääsee takaisin töihin. Hiiteen kaikki turha juhliminen ja vapaa-ajan vietto. Ura ura ura. Siinä on kaikki tärkeimmät.

Joo, en usko itekkään.

Pukki kävi, enkä tiedä kumpi on siistimpi: leegopoliisiasema vai radio-ohjattava suoraan helvetistä. Kumpikaan ei tosin ollu mun lahjoja, mutta ei sillä niin väliä. Saan minäkin leikkiä niillä.  :Vink:

----------


## Jeesus

Suosittelen vaihtoehtoa Oulu. Tästä on vitun sähäkkä ajaa takas pohjoseen, kun viikkoannos turhuutta on täynnä! Ja ossaapa sitten arvostaakki kunnolla tuota elämän tarkoitusta. Haittapuolina on se, ettei viikonloppuisin ehi nukkumaan yhtään, kun pitää kokoajan tehhä kaikkea mitä viikolla ei tässä perslävessä pysty tekeen.

Lisäksi täällä on meitsi ja valtteri ja kotareille ajopaikkoja.

Talvellahan täällä ei ole yhtään mitään. Paitti pubeja ja baareja ja etnisiä lättylöitä. Muuten paikka on jäässä ku jääpalakone. Piikeillä vois ajaa, jos ois lunta. Mutta kun talvella on pelkkää mustuutta, ei niitäkään kantsi turhaa tuhota. Sen joutoajan voi sitten käyttää sosiaalisiin kanssakäymisiin muiden alieneiden kanssa..ja tietty viikonlopusta haaveiluun.

Kesällä tää on ihan mukiinmenevä paikka. Valoa riittää enemmän mitä etelämpänä ja on lämmintä ja vettäkään ei yleensä sada viikkoa kauempaa putkeen. PATIOLA voi nauttia oluesta ja nauraa tyytyväisen näköisille oululaisille joiden ainoa huvi on kerran vuodessa tapahtuva hiihtolomaretki Rukalle. Onneksi, sillä muuten noi ankeuden lähettiläät kansoittaisivat Suomea muualla kun oulussa.

Sivistystäkin voi harrastaa. Täällä on uskomattoman kauniita puistoja, missä aikaa voi kätsästi kuluttaa seurustellen ja kulinarisoiden. Suosikkiseurapelejä on kaarnanpalan uitto Merikosken kalaportaassa ja Bongaa_rantojenmies_pusikosta-peli. 

Lisäksi visuaaliseen taltiointiin tarvitsemme Timån korviketta, joka tosin (onneksi) muuttaa kesäksi Ouluun töihin. Seurapiirimme kaipais lisää täytettä, muuten kuvatkin on vitun tylsiä.

Uutena ehotuksena ajankuluun on soutuveneen ostaminen ja "Souda_ruotsiin-peli". Viimevuonna kokeiltiin kahlata Ruottiin, mutta tuli nälkä ja käännyttiin takasi.

Tässä muutamia loistavia otoksia kauniista KOTIkaupungistamme!

Tässä olemme ystävämme Harrin kanssa palaamassa Luleåsta


Tässä voittobongaukseni seurapelistä Bongaa_rantojenmies. Nappastakista ja kokovartalo_pois_puskasta-olemus toi niin suuret kertoimet, ettei kenelläkään ollut mitään jakoja. Myös heitä_karkkipaperi_juokaleen_korvaan-seurapelin voitin kirkkaasti 15 osumalla.


Tässä ystävämme Timå nauttii oulun vehreydestä ja merellisestä ilmapiiristä. Luultavasti toi päivä oli tiistai viime kesänä.


Näin, tätä kirjoittaessa rupesikin hiukomaan.. Taidampas tempassa mittarin alle ja ajaa vitunmoista kyytiä kylille vetään jotain ravitsevaa etnistä safkaa.




Sydämellisesti tervetuloa Hösö!

----------


## Jeesus

Muutama kaunis boonuskuva

Päällään seisova juokale


Keväisen pyörälenkin ajanvietettä puistossa


Tuiralaisen taiteen jatkamista


Ja tietysti lämmin oululainen ilmapiiri

----------


## Hösö

nii, mitä tuoho voi ennää sanoa...


elämä täälä helesinkisä on kans varsin lepposaa...timo kävi hakkeen sohovan pojjes ja samalla ovenavauksella maskun pojat toi kalusteita oikeen urakalla...

ainoa vaa et pojilla tais rekasta jäähä pari laatikkoa..

nää met saatiin...




ja nää piti tulla 


et ei niilä hirveesti sitä tavaraa sit uupunu...

----------


## Jeesus

toi on vaan yks tapa, millä pidetään eteläläisten hermot kirreellä. Elä luovuta, kyllä ne tuo loput posliininorsut ja kipot joskus...vuosien...päästä

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

no helevetti!

----------


## Hösö

lol


pakkasta!


LUNTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111  1111111111





 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## heikkia

Voi kuule. Kyllä se kohta sulaa pois. Ei hätää.

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin ja Oulussa on koko suomen parhaat pizzat!!! :Hymy:  Ja halvimmat, uskoisin. 3,5e pizza yhessä paikassa...

----------


## Hösö

> Niin ja Oulussa on koko suomen parhaat pizzat!!! Ja halvimmat, 3,5e pizza y




minusta nuo 2 asiaa ei kuulu yhteen...  :Leveä hymy: 



heikki->joo, tiedossa! mut antakaa mun fiilistellä ees hetki..


nijo, kävin äsken upottamassa 30mm terästä nahkaan x2 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

timålla toinen vapaapäivä putkeen! nukkuin kahteen päivällä, söin ja lähtiin kämpiltä. nyt istun kannettavan äärellä irkussa ja juon ziideriä! ihan rento olo.

uus kämppä on kohtuu siisti, iso keittiö rokkaa ja oma sauna on ihan huippu!
naapureistakaan ei kuulu ääniä ja itekki saa meluta miten haluaa! luhtitalot rulez!
ens viikolla pitäs ikeaan lähtä käymään, ostoslista on jo valamis. hep.

lauantaina oulun kautta zyöttelle mökkeileen ja sunnuntai-iltana heilumaan syöte-hotellin tanssilattiat hämilleen! alkoholia holtittomia määriä ja zaunaa. ihan jees.
maanantaina oulunkautta takasi rolloon.

ja muihin asioihin:

kimmo-
lapin kimble mestaruus ois tulossa. meikäläisen tupareilla ja juhon siviiliin astumispäivänä. oliko se nyt 5, 6 vai 7mäs päivä, oothan mukana?

ouluunko kesällä muka... huh...
empä tiiä... kämpän piän ainaki koko kesän rovaniemessä.
toisaalta. isille ku menis duuniin, sais vapaataki ihan millon haluaa. vois natsata. 
levi, vuokatti, oulun arkiyöt ja puistojen vllotus, narvik, lappi ja rovaniemen roadtripit oottaa ajajaansa vaan!
mutta oulu... 



huh...
siistein kesä kyllä oli...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulu on kyllä rok.

jatkampa intternet surffailua.
siideriki alkaa olla lobussa... ....toinen.
päiväkännit. taiteilija elämää.

...lähen kohta rellestää h&m:lle... "EIKÖ TÄtÄ SAATANA SAA S-KOKOSENA!!!?"
"MISSÄ NE NEULEET ON?"....

lappi kuittaa

-T

----------


## tv.

Son hyvä että joillaki on lomaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

> minusta nuo 2 asiaa ei kuulu yhteen... 
> 
> 
> 
> heikki->joo, tiedossa! mut antakaa mun fiilistellä ees hetki..
> 
> 
> nijo, kävin äsken upottamassa 30mm terästä nahkaan x2



Eikö nuo muka sovi yhteen...
No käyppä kattomassa, sitä paikkaa!
Se on Rautatienkadulla jossakin..
En oo kyllä varma, että onko ne pizzat vielä 3.5e.!

Missä se tommin loma on? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Missä se tommin loma on?



Ahneus, sillä on taas sormet pelissä

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.!

ja täältä rovaniemestä vielä pitäis tänään lähtä ouluun... ...empä tiiä...
eli näin tänään:

3. vabaa päivä, heräsin 12toista, harhailin kartanossani ja söin. lähin puolkahen maissa keskustaan. tulin tänne yhteen kaffilaan, teetää ja tummaihosenpusu(mansikka) evääksi ja istumaan tyhjään pöytärykelmään.
fläppäri auki ja intternettiin, teetä naamaan ja vr:n aikataulut selviksi.
KOHTA tulee 2 nättiä tyttöä, "saako tähän istua?" -"joo" ja kerrottakoon tässä vaiheessa, että lahvila ei tosiaankaan ollu täynnä ja että ainuat vapaat paikat olis tässä meikäläisen pöyässä! huh! varttin päästä niille tulee 3 muuta tyttökaveria, huh! istun tässä nyt 5 tytön kanssa ja tyhjiä pöytiä on ympärillä vaikka kuin!
mitään en oo kyllä uskaltanu sanoa, kuhan teetä nappaillu ja selaille intternettiä...

...kohta vois kyllä lähtä... huh huh...

ei oulussa näin tapahu, ei voi edes kuvitella!


kohti uusia zeikkailuja!

-TttTtttTttTtt

----------


## pyynö

"mitään en oo kyllä uskaltanu sanoa, kuhan teetä nappaillu ja selaille intternettiä..."

-nössö  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Eihän kukaan oo vaan huomannu, että maanantaina on uusivuosi :Sekaisin:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ei saatana....

----------


## Hösö

ei kiillä ei!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

vitun posket

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

jaaha, ompa kaunis aamu! Lähtispä tästä Leville moro!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaaha, ompa kaunis aamu! Lähtispä tästä syötteelle/mökille moro!

----------


## Hösö

olipa perse aamu taas herätä 7 aikaan ja puuskuttaa tänne piisin ääreen paistaan makarooneja....

----------


## tv.

Heippahei kaikki! pikku onkelma on taas:


Elikkä pitäis olla *12 mm* hylsy, jonka ulkohalkaisija on tosi pieni. Muutamassa kaupassa oon käyny ettimässä ja 16,8 mm on ollu pienin halkaisija. Pitää käyä vielä kiertämässä oikeat työkalukaupat läpi ens viikolla. Iteltä löytyy 15,6 mm, mutta se taas ei ole tarpeeksi syvä, että hylsy yltäisi tuohon 6-kulmaiseen osaan. *Jos joku sattuu vahingossa löytämään tuommosen alle 16 mm halkaisijalla olevan hylsyn kotoaan, niin voisin lainata sitä vähäksi aikaa.* 

Ei uskois, että joku ääliö suuunnittelee tuommosia ahtaita koloja muttereille.

----------


## Fillarimies

Multa löytyy.. :Hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Tuo marsun pultti on kyllä järjen riemuvoitto. Joskus muistaakseni rälläköin jonkun halpishylsyn kapeammaksi että sain mahtumaan paikalleen. Eli halpahallista hylsy, ja johonkin hiomakoneen ääreen, että saa sen kapeammaksi.

----------


## Fillarimies

Onneksi Junior. T:ssä on ajateltu tuo asia järkevästi..

Jaa-a.. Tulipa käytyä Ounasvaarallakin huristelemassa pyörällä. Polut oli hyvässä kunnossa ja lamppu oli ottassa niin hyvinhän siellä ajoi..
Jaska ja Tanelikin oli mukana sotkemassa...
Cruisien päätteeksi käytiin laavulla...

Ensin luimme laavun käyttöohjeet...


Sitten paisteltiin nakkeja, makkaroita ja juotiin kahvia...
Ps. Ei Jaska oo iso, sillä on vaan isot luut.. 




Ainiin nähtiinhän me tommiakin samalla reissulla, sillä oli ongelmaa keulan alajalkojen pulttien kanssa..

Että semmosta täältä..tällä kertaa!

Kuvien laatu on jotakin järkyttävän hyvää kamerakännykällä otettuna..

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Just ja just tuola viihty

----------


## Hösö

no vois tuola kyl sen just ja just viihtyä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin, saattais tuolla viihtyä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko täällä enään ketään? :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

> Onko täällä enään ketään?



Tottakai, kyllähän tähän aikaan kaikki on fillarifooruilla lukemassa elämää suurempia juttuja. Jos ottais vielä yhden vaaleansinisen tölökin lämpimänä, TSIHH....

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Voisko olla täyellisempää, ku herätä uuteen vuoteen lumisesta Rovaniemestä! Tuskimpa!

Eilen käytiin tsigaileen vuoden vaihtumista.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Mutta Napapiirillä nähtiin sydäntäriipivä tapahtuma. Koska joulusesonki on ohitse, joutuu kalliiksi tulevista Lumi-Ukoista yks muuttaan takas Ouluun. Arvatkaa kuka se näistä oli =( Koitettiin vielä lohuttaa, mutta ei vaikuttanu, oli lukenu totuuksia kuulemma rollotopikista :/

----------


## Jumalan Käsi



----------


## Fillarimies

Ei helvet... sain värkättyä hyvän biisin, eikä kestäny kauaa.. :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

meleko makosia kuvia! vois vaikka asua tuola...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

makiaa, uuestaki cribsistä löyty näköjään suojaamaton langaton netti! pummilla on hyvä matkustaa...!

viikonlopun vois tiivistää yhteen sanaan, holtitonta!

lauantaina ei mitään ihmeempää tapahtunu, 10 kaljaa ja pari desiä tapiota sai timon ihan rentoon kuntoon. sunnuntaita oottelemaan siis!

sunnuntaina, pari kaljaa, viinipullo, tapiota, lakkalikööriä ja iso-syötteen hotellille!
hotellilla kerettiin olla ½ tuntia, niin tulee joku nätti tyttö timolle juttelemaan, hetken smaaltalkkien jälkeen heitän jonkun liian typerän jutun, ziksi lähtee käveleen, huvitti vähän ja kaveritki oli ihmeissään kun en tarrannut kiinni... ...ei vaan jaksanu alkaa "iskeä" ketään, hyh...

ilta jatkuu kohtuu levottomana, kaverin kaveri tarjoili valkovenäläisiä pari, jazztupakkaaki tais jollain olla, humppa pändin ylläpitämä tanssilattia otettiin haltuun lokkitanssilla, pari ranskalaista tyyppiä joras innolla mukana ja oli kohtuu lepposta seuraa verrattuna muihin. perheitä siellä oli paljon ja siistejä tyyppejä pudasjärveltä! kohtuu holtitonta.

valomerkin jälkeen jäätiin hengaileen sisään vielä, ku oli niin siistiä hengailla, sitten tuli lievästi ylipainonen staff-jäbä ajaan poies. käveltiin kaverinkanssa siitä mökille, oikastiin yhen metikön läpi kuunvalossa, kengät täyteen lunta, parit pannut metikössä kompuroinnin seurauksena. lunta gorfissa.
viimeinki mökillä, lohkoperunat uuniin ja dippi jääkaappiin. NAM! nukkumaan alettiin siinä 06.30... tänä aamuna sitten töistäsoitetaan siinä 10.00 aikoihin "tuukko timo töihin?" muutamantunnin yöunista huolimatta suoriuduin kohtalaisesti! huomenna duuniin siis! turisteja lammelle pilkille ois tarkotus viiä!

huh. oliha se reissu.


turvallista räjähde käyttöä.


ilmassa oli kaiken näköstä jossainvaiheessa.


fitnes-frendi.


pakollinen pitkänsuljinajanjeemullaonjärkkäritaide-kuva.

tehkääpä tästä vuojesta vielä jännittävämpi mitä 2006. itellä ainaki haastetta, mutta kovasti pyritään vielä siistimpi vuosi tekemään!

je.

-T

----------


## Hösö

mulle riittää tällevuodelle et saan päätöksen lappiin tulosta, tulukoot se sitte vaikka 31.12.2007,kuhan vaan tulee!

----------


## marco1

Komeita ja isoja kuvia.

Tämä vuosi alkaa kyllä ihan mielenkiintoisesti, töihin ajattelin palailla juhannuksen kieppeillä.  :Hymy:  
Terkkuja konttoreihin...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hajotkaa konttoreihin ja toimistoihin!!!

kohtuu siisti päivä töissä taas! TÖISSÄ, SIISTIÄ, huh huh!

30 singaporelaista bruceliitä oli asiakkaina.

kahentoistamaissa linja-autolla santasvillageen, syötiin niitten kanssa ravintolasafkat, siitä huskeille, siellä niillä oli omat koira-oppaat, joten ite keskityin sankan LUMISATEEN ihasteluun ja koiranpentujen paijjaamiseen.
tunnin päästä kohti konttaniemen porotilaa linja-autolla, sieltä moottorikelkkojen päälle. ajettiin 400m, niin joku pariskunta sai vejettyä ajolinjasa, SUORALLA TIELLÄ, 15km/tuntivauhilla, ojanpohojalle. kelekka kumoon, molempien vasen jalaka siellä tantereen ja kelekan välissä. mie saavun siihen, kyselen kuulumiset, naureskelen, hymyilen ja jorisen joutavia, nostan kelekan poies jalakojen päältä, ajetaan/työnnetään mopedi poies ojasta ja matka jatkuu. heitetään kuusisaaren ympäri jenga ja siitä jokiea pitkin rolloon. siltojen ali hotellin viereen parkkiin. ninjoilta vielä kypärät poies toimistolla ja kaikki hyvin, jengi hymyilee ja naureskelee, vaikka mitään siitä kielestä ymmärtänykkään. eli kohtuu siisti ja makia päivä. parasta ehkä se LUMISAJE, oli oikiasti sankka pyry!

huomenna uutta zafaria.

tervetuloa.

-Ttt

----------


## pyynö

No Hell-U-Ray!

Toiseksi vimonen työpäivä. Asennuspuolella sokerina pohjana Colnagon hiilari mantsapyörä Recordeilla osilla. Pitää vaihtaa Recordin ohjainlaakeri Kingiin. Ihan jees!

Ps: Eilisestä alkaen taas ihan virallisesti paperilla Rovanimeläinen

----------


## Jeesus

Kaunista torstaita täältä Oulusta, Rovaniemen slummialueen sivukonttorista. Vihdoinkin täällä sataa lunta, eikä aina ole +9 ja lämmin etelätuuli. Vois päästä jopa testaamaan kotaria ja piikkejä, edellisestä kerrasta on aikaa VAIN 2kk!! Helevetti, 2KK PELKKÄÄ PASKAA TAIVAALTA  :Leveä hymy:  Mahtavaa.

jos oisin sukkela niin sanoisin tohon, että elämä on. Mutta en ole enkä jaksa sanoa.

Viikonloppuki alakais taas huomenissa. Jetan keula kohti Rovaniemeä, sitten perjantain täydellisen hetken jälkeen lauantaina Sprintterin keula Leviä kohti. Kairan kiertoa ja illasta kaverin synttäribibbalot ja apsinttiä kitusiin. Luxus safkat ja talvinen luonto ympärillä. Ehkä eksytään Poroon veresteleen kesän muistojaki..huhhuh! Melko täyellistä, on muuten 4. kerta levillä vähän reilun kuukauen sissään, kaikkea sitä tekkeeki talaven etteen..pääasia ettei tuu tuhulattua vappaita neljän seinän sisällä.

Kaunista päivänjatkoa lukijoillemme ja todella lumista viikonloppua..eiku joo, se mahtaa olla nollaraja taas tossa 50km Rovaniemeltä ETELÄÄN..no tykkäähän jotku siittä vesisateestakin..tammikuussa.

melekolailla just ja just kauneinta/parasta suomessa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Pyynö, Laitas joku kunnon fillariliike Rovaniemelle, että ei tarvi kärsiä tuosta MTB centerin huonosta valikoimasta?!? Eikö.. :Leveä hymy:  Sähän tunnetusti osaat hommat..

Joo,o, eilen oli makea päivä. Lunta tuli pyryttäen ja TAAS olin paistamassa makkaraa laavulla, tällä kertaa ihan omat makkarat oli mukana  :Leveä hymy:  ei tarvinu kavereiden makkaroita syyä..
Lunta tuli joku noin. 10-15 cm! Tästä se talvi saattaa lähteä liikkeelle!
Sehän oli niin, että kaks kertaa vuosituhannessa on näin lauha sää. Saa sitte 500 vuotta odottaa, että on näin lauhaa :Hymy:  

On muuten aivan julmetusti Venäläisiä rovaniemellä, Timolla riittää hommia.. HAH HAH :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

vitun täyellistä päivää helesinkistä! vaihteeksi sato vettä iha vitusti ku lähin töistä! huomena pitäs olla poikien kera jokku saunajutut ja vintterfestit. TALVIFESTARIT!

muute iha jees mut se talavi uupuupi! :Vihainen: 

la pitäs ajjaa joko kotarilla, ei tuu onnistuun ku ei sitä saaha nippuun ennen sitä tai sit vaihtoehtosesti olla kalapiksessa...

tajjan viettää rapulaa ja vaihtaa mopoon renkaat...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep. hyvä että hommia riittää ja rahaa tulee. ei tarvi enää niin kauhiana isin lompakolla käydä.

tänään oli 48 italialaista zorroa retkellä. jätkänkynttiläsilta-konttaniemen porotila-jätkänkynttiläsilta

meni ihan ok, vaikka mitään niitten puheesta ymmärtänykkään, eikä nekään englantia puhunu. mie puhuin sitten suomea ja ne italiaa!
...onneksi oli pari italian taitosta colleegaa messissä...

tänään on taco päivää. tulinen päivä. nam. huh.

ja illalla se taas alkaa, IDOLS!!! 20.00, muistakaa kahtua.

kimmo, kerro terkkuja jonille ja jeffelle jos reffaat niitä lapissa.
ja tuu perjantaina visiteeraan, jos sitä juhon laitoselon päättymistä juhlistais parilla kaljalla täällä.

-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

joopajoo.. ei mahtane tulla ikävä taas yhtään tätä persläpeä. Eilen oli ihan helevetin makiat fiilikset kun uutta lunta tuli se 10cm. Piti heti pukata Kotari hallista pihalle ja käyä ajeleen latia taloa ympäri  :Leveä hymy:  Noniin, kaikki hyvä loppuu aikanaan, tänään on joka vitun paikka loskassa ja vesisade sulattelee viimeisenkin onnellisuuden rippeen täältä  :Leveä hymy:  Ei helevetti, ONNEKSI tänään pääsee pohjosen oikeeseen laiffiin! 

En timo varmaan tännään ehi kaljoille, on ihan hulluna kaikkea laadukasta tekemistä tiedossa, ettei ittekkään tiiä mitä tekis ja mihin menis..tai tiiän mie. Tulukaa ouluun maanantaina kaliotteleen, sitte ehtisin vallan hyvin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Taas on tullu ainaki 15cm lunta...hieno ilma ja kaikkea. Tännään pitäs lähteä ajamaan pöörällä, jos jaksais.. :Leveä hymy:  
Niin ja sitte keilaamaan, on muuten rentouttavaa, jos saa vaan sen oikean kokoisen pallon ja oikeankokoiset reiät ois plussaa, että ei tuu niitä ikäviä tapaturmia.. :Kieli pitkällä:  
No onneksi ei tarvi homehtua Oulussa, kun Lappiki on keksitty :Vink:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ei saatana... keilaamaan, huh huh...
eikö siellä torirannalla enää ookkaan siistiä hengailla?

sitten asiaan:
LUNTA!!!! LUNTA!!!!

pärkkele ku oli siistiä käyä töissä taas! 20 senttiä uutta powderia joen päällä. timolle uus kelekka alle, semmonen heinäsirkannäkönen uutuus, ens kauelle tulossa vissiin vasta! 10 asiakaskelekkaa perseeseen ja eiku menoksi! kohtuu siistiä oli ajella, jopa sitä 40km/h turisti vauhtia. uutta lunta sato kokoajan! jengi tykkäs ja porukka nauro kokoajan. oli liettuasta, virosta, ranskasta, venäjältä ja italiasta väkeä, kohtuu monikansallista toimintaa. 

töistä ku tuli, niin oli fillarin päälle satanu 5cm uutta lunta lisää! pirskatin jees!

mie haluan TELLUAAN!!! mahan isiltä pummata audin ja hilipasta sillä joka vapaapäivä ylläs-pallas-pyhä seudulle. makiata!

...alkaa pikkuhiljaa tajuta, millaseksi alieniksi/zombieksi sitä muuttus, jos pitäis ouluun jäädä asumaan ja hengaileen torirannalle. eihä semmosta loskaa, paskaa, murretta, maisemia, stuuraensoa, tuiraa tai patioita jaksa kukaan katella 365 päivää vuojessa.

lappi itsenäiseksi!
meikästä sen kuningatar ja hösötä hovikokki!
oukun päälle iso palatsi ja santaparkin vois muuttaa vanki tyrmäksi! sinne keskelle vois laittaa vaikka toripolliisi -patsaan ja ympärille patioita ja tuning-autoja. siellä vois sitten miettiä parikymmentä vuotta, että kannattiko tehä niitä huonoja valintoja ja päätyä "ouluun"...


-Termostaatti-Timo

----------


## Fillarimies

No mikä keilaamisessa on muka vikana, se vaatii taitoa :Sarkastinen:  
Ai säkö uskallat piettää sitä sun strutsia pihalla, en mä kyllä viittis, on se niin kallis.. :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pallopää...

voi sitä ihminen(huom. ihminen) omistaa muitakin pyöriä.

keilaaminen. huh huh. keilaaminen. huoh, lihavien ja ärsyttävien autokauppiaiden harrastus ja pakokeino päivittäisestä oravanpyörästä, työn, lapisen, vaimon ja omakotitalon remontoimisesta.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

> keilaaminen. huh huh. keilaaminen. huoh, lihavien ja ärsyttävien autokauppiaiden harrastus ja pakokeino päivittäisestä oravanpyörästä, työn, lapisen, vaimon ja omakotitalon remontoimisesta.



 
 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Joo, enpä sano mitään.. :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

ei helevetti  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


meikä o tiskannu jo kaikki lasit! ei menny ku vitun kauan! ennää loput 3vko tiskistä jäljellä!

life in hell rulex! vettä tullu pari 3pv ja 6astetta lussalla mennää! mopollaki vois ajjaa kesäslikseissälinskissämutkaan!

vaikka näin->

----------


## P-Joe

Lumi on aika jees.

Eilen illalla tunti pulkkamäessä. Reilut 600 kaloria meni ja maksimisyke 181. Stiigankin sai ilmaan, kun sopivasti yritti. Yliyrittämisestä tulikin sitten aika pitkät ja leveät jarrutusjäljet. 10 m mentiin yhellä suksella, ennenkun oli pakko uskoa, että kyllä se nyt nurin menee.

----------


## Fillarimies

No aika kova syke, pulkkamäessä!!! :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, meikä söi puuroa äskö!!1

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

> joo, meikä söi puuroa äskö!!1



MEIKÄKI!!!111

----------


## BAD bunny

Terve!

Onko kenelläkään ylimääräisinä ja myytävänä semmosia lukkopolkimiin kiinnitettäviä lätkiä, joiden kanssa voi ajaa tavallisilla kengillä. kaupoista ei tunnu löytyvän. Tulevat ilmeisesti vaan joidenkin polkimien mukana ja ei myydä erikseen.

Ei oiken houkuta vaihtaa aina polkimia jos täytyy tavallisilla kengillä lähteä liikenteeseen.

Polkimeni ovat siis shimanon jotkut keskinkertaiset lukkopolkimet.
Eli niihin sopivat pitäis saada.

Onko nyt talvisaikaan ounasvaaralla mitään kivoja metsäpolkuja, missä pääsis ajamaan xc,tä. Laduille ei ilmeisesti saa eikä kannata mennä.
Lähinnä semmosia kovettuneita polkuja, mistä ihmiset ruukaa patikoida.

----------


## Hösö

***** mulla o huono olo!

tuokaa mulle mekaateria kiitos asap!

----------


## Fillarimies

> Terve!
> Onko nyt talvisaikaan ounasvaaralla mitään kivoja metsäpolkuja, missä pääsis ajamaan xc,tä. Laduille ei ilmeisesti saa eikä kannata mennä.
> Lähinnä semmosia kovettuneita polkuja, mistä ihmiset ruukaa patikoida.



Onhan siellä! Esim. Lähtee vaikka nousemaan kaupungista ensin sinne sky-hotellille ja siitä ennen kuin se menee sinne hotellin eteen niin tulee kaksi haarainen tie niin siitä vasempaan ja sitten siitä vähän matkaa eteen päin ja sitte tulee eteen pitkospuut (vasemmalla) ja siitä sitte vaan niitä heijastinmerkkejä seuraten. Ekana se reitti menee siihen näköalatornille ja sitte siitä kun menee vielä alaspäin niin se reitti tulee siihen kunnonpaikan lähistölle..
Sitä reittiä pysty ajamaan vielä pari-kolme päivää sitten, mutta nyt ku tuli LUNTA niin se voi olla aika tukossa, mutta toivotaan, että sinne eksyis pari turistia polkuja tasottamaan, niin sitte vois taas ajaa hienosti... :Vink:  

Joku vois käyä talsimassa niitten turistien kanssa siellä mettässä!!! :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Korkalovaarassa on enemmän polkuja talvisin kuin Ounasvaaralla mutta ne on enemmänkin lyhyitä pätkiä kuin yhtenäisiä polkuverkkoja, enimmäkseen on ajeltu silleen että pääosa (pyörä)teitä ja siihen sitten sekaan niitä polunpätkiä mitä löytyy. Keväämmällä hunsvotit ajaa kelkalla missä sattuu ja niitä jälkiä pääsee sitten jo paremmin..

Ne lukkopoljinlätkät löytyis mutta ei voi suositella, ne on muovia ja kuluvat tosi nopeasti (muutama irrotus/kiinnitys) löysiksi. Vanhat klossit kiinni johonkin levyyn?

----------


## Fillarimies

No sepä se onki kun ne on niin lyhkäsiä.. :Hymy:

----------


## V

mullaki ois ne poljinlätkät ja samalla voisin myydä ne polkimetki. Ei oo tullu paikoillaan edes käytettyä.

----------


## BAD bunny

No ei se auta kuin tyytyä niihin lyhkäsiin reitteihin. Tai sitten voisi hankkia surly pugsleyn   :Leveä hymy: 

Saishan tohon inbrediini melko isot kumet myös, mutta vanteet on mulla mallia kapeat, joten 2.3" on maksimi mitä niihin kannattaa iskeä. Nyt niissä on 2.1" point chutet ja ne on lumella surkeat, mutta kesällä toimivat hyvin sekakäytössä  ja rullaavat mainiosti. 

Se "poljinlisäke" idea ei sitten ilmeisesti olekaan toimiva. Se on tietty vähän ongelmallista, kun haluttais välillä pyöräillä vaikka kouluun tolla maastopyörällä, eikä millään mummiksen rutkulla. Näyttääpi tuossa "tekun" pihassa olevan muillakin "hipo" pyöriä, joten tuskin ne herkästi sieltä lähtee vieraan matkaan.

----------


## Fillarimies

Kuten mulla, mutta ei oo tosin Tekun pihalla vaan amiksen pihalla... :Vink:  
Mä laitan yleensä sen mun pyörän siihen telineeseen tiukasti kiinni.. :Cool:

----------


## P-Joe

Koskiksen Anssi oli päässy earthed 4:een. Veteli kupperskeikkaa MM-kisoissa.
Muutenkin oli kyllä taas taattua tavaraa se leffa. Ei ollenkaan tee mieli ajamaan.

----------


## Hösö

[quote=fillaripoika;765900]Kuten mulla, mutta ei oo tosin Tekun pihalla vaan amiksen pihalla... :Vink:  /quote]


ai hipopyörä? :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


ansi o fame!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Anssi on mun poika, sen takia se tuola leffassaki on =D


Oltiin tossa viikonloppu Levillä. Mr america sponssas reissun, kun pääs eläkkeelle NHL:stä. Huh mikä retki, vieläki tuntuu että henki lähti 


Tuli ihan kesä mieleen!

Tossa muutama kuva taivaasta, ihan jees laiffi. Ei ollu ikävä Ouluun eikä etelään.



Safkat sponssas Kilpisjärven kilpishalli. Ei meille kelepaa ko paras, lennätimmä yksityiskonneella suoraan kittilän kentälle. =D








jaksaa taas viikon tolskata arjessa ja sielä helevetin perslävessä jonka nimeä en just nyt tahdo edes muistaa. Terveiset tutuille, elossa ollaan.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

maisemiksi kelepaa vaan parhaat. Kattelimma noita päivän, illalla kateltiin pikkukakkosta





pikkukakkosen jäläkeen meinas käyä ohoraset ja remmi kuolla jannoon. Ei muuta ko luuri kätteen ja venäjältähän pompsahti aito rokari kontti täynä abzoluuttia. Taas jakso vettää pitkää huikkaa. Tullista tavara huilas lentämällä läpi, kun kaveri oli nerokkaasti naamioinu ittensä pipolla suomalaiseksi.



ja taas veimmä pitkää huikkaa.

----------


## Hösö

joo'o, hyvältähän tuo taas näyttääpi!  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Hözö..jos sun hilavitkuttimeen vertaa niin onhan tuo aika perus pyörä..
Mutta mulle riittää kunhan saan vaan jonku täpärirungon ja sitte uudet vanteet ja jarrut, niin sitte oon tyytyväinen..Ens kesätyö rahoilla laitetaan vähän pyörää :Cool:

----------


## BAD bunny

Ja *****!

Mun moka :Hymy: 

Tuo hipo oli lainausmerkeissä ja tarkoitin harrastajan maastopyörää. Semmosta, johon on upotettu rahaa, hikeä, verta ja kyyneliä enemmän kuin tavispyörään.

Ei mun jäykkäperseinen teräspyörä mikään hipo ole, jos vertaa hiilikuitu ja titskuvehkeisiin, Teräs miellyttää mun silmää.  Nyt on kaks teräspyörää tallissa xc ja sinkula. 

Pitäis itelläkin hieman tehdä kalustopäivitystä. Kiekot parempiin, ehkä jotain jota sain enintään 300 hintaan. Ehkäpä Okalta syncrosit+xt-navat. 
Värin puolesta nuo sopisivat valkoiseen on one inbrediin magiasti.
Sinkulaan teräskeula mx compin tilalle ja laipalliset gripit, niin se olis siinä.

.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh mitä menoa.

lassolla seinään ja kalat uunista!

käytiinkin vissiin eilen levillä poikien kanssa:







...joo, eihän niistä kuvista sitten mitään tullutkaan, ajotukset, salamat, mestat ja timo ei natsannu, mutta kivaa silti oli.

hai laittina meikän ja tiitzan yritykset levin streetin isosta ala-boksista...
"meneeköhä se tästä pumppaamalla yli?" "kai se menee" sssshhhhuuuiiihhhhh hiiop  SKAPAM :molemmilta. eihä se yli menny, molemmat testattiin polovien iskunottokykyä sitten urakalla. 10m gäpi kummun päälle, aih.
toisella kerralla enemmän vauhtia ja pumppailua. SKAPAMM!!!. ei natsannu.

jatkampa täydeliistä elämää, täydellisessä rovaniemessä!

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

timo hei, täyellistä!

Ens viikonloppua ootellessa.. täyellinen roaniemi oottelee. Makkaranpaistoa laavulla täyellisten ihmisten seurassa täyellisessä metsässä täyellisessä elämässä. 

pistetään muistinvirkistykseksi pari täyellistä kuvvaa täyellisyyestä. Kesä kolokuttellee muistin sopukoita.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Fillarimies

Onko pakko kiusata noilla kuvilla?? :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> Ehkäpä Okalta syncrosit+xt-navat. 
> Värin puolesta nuo sopisivat valkoiseen on one inbrediin magiasti.
> Sinkulaan teräskeula mx compin tilalle ja laipalliset gripit, niin se olis siinä.
> 
> .



 
miksei TARMOLTA? 


www.hi5bikes.fi

myös tld:t ja vehkeet sieltä  :Vink:

----------


## BAD bunny

> miksei TARMOLTA? 
> 
> 
> www.hi5bikes.fi
> 
> myös tld:t ja vehkeet sieltä



Tarmolta voisin myös harkita. Hyvää palvelua oli kun viimeksi tilasin rompetta ja hieno tld:n kataloogikin tuli mukana.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Onko pakko kiusata noilla kuvilla??



Onko pakko kiusata nuilla postauksilla?? :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

mitä luuletta, käykö kotari huomenna?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Kaks vaihtoehtoo.
Jossei oo plingattu nokosti niin ei käy, mutta jos on niin käy. Selekeetä. Mää plingasin omaani tännää.. melekee

----------


## Hösö

It's alive. ALIVE! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Onko pakko kiusata nuilla postauksilla??



ON, varsinki sua :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

aini, unohtu päivälä sanoa et kotarin pierut tuoksu ruusulle ja rakkauelle! :Nolous:   :Kieli pitkällä:   :Sarkastinen:   :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oho  :No huh!: 

timon kuvien seassa oli tuttu kaveri



onko janne jäbällä pikkunatsina, eli pomona? näin jannen kentällä ku viimeksi tulin rolloon mut e kerenny jututtaa.



aini, pekka sano tv:ssä äske et to-pe o täälä lumisajetta a.k.a. vitusti! lapin jäläkee seuraavaksi eniten lunta ois täälä rannikolla! voipi olla etten vaiha moposta renkaita ollenkaan!

eli ainaki näin palio!

----------


## Jeesus

ah tätä luxuutta.. Eilen illasta alkoi ÄLYTÖN lumipyry, joka vaihtoi olomuotoaan heti, kun kerkesin tajuta että se oli lunta. Aamulla satoi vettä kaatamalla ja maa oli jälleen musta. Täydellinen Oulu ja koko helevetin eteläsuomi  :Leveä hymy:  Onneksi kohta pääsee taas pois täältä, perjantai ja LAPPI oottelee!

Kiireetön ja täyellinen laiffi.

----------


## Hösö

blaah, jäis ootteleen sitä täyellistä lumisajetta  :Leveä hymy: 




tullee mielenkiintonen viikonloppu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eilen oli loskaa ja vettä. illasta satoki kaatamalla lunta jo!

nyt tuulee, mutta pakastuu.

levi-joniki on mestoilla, vois lhätä reffaileen sitä jonnekki päin keskustaa...


hözö-
janne oli joo pienenänazina meikäläisellä, kiva kaveri, loppuajasta pysty jo vittuileen ja heittään lunta sen päälle mielinmäärin!

...mahampa alkaa opiskeleen valokuvausta sivuaineena muuten... muoto- ja studiokuvausta ois tulossa keväällä oikein urakalla...
"timo ei!, ei pelengi ja orjasalama ole hyvä yhdistelmä muotokuviin" -"no hä?"


-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

> eilen oli loskaa ja vettä. illasta satoki 
> "timo ei!, ei pelengi ja orjasalama ole hyvä yhdistelmä muotokuviin" 
> -"no hä?"



No HÄ! Näytät muutamie meän retkikuvia, niin johan jokasella on tällanen passikuva ja muotokuva. Perustetaanko pulju, kuvataan vain HUMALAISIA ihmisiä jossain Levillä! Noita viimekesäsiä ko kattoo, niin johan on ihmisekki kauniimpia ja niistä saa ihan uusia ulottuvuuksia =D

----------


## Jeesus

tai niinnno.. voihan sitä tällasiaki kuvia ottaa..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ville porista!  :Leveä hymy: 






no jep. saa nähä millasia kuvia sitä enskesänä ohtaa, jos nyt käy jotain hipo kursseja. alan kulettaa valomittaria, taustakankaita ja meikkilaukkua. 
"nenä kiiltää liikaa"


tai sitten ei. pomminvarma peleng ja zalama.

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Ekana tunti säätöä ja sitte SNAP... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ei sun oikiasti tarvi kirjottaa jokasta ajatusta tai tekoa tänne!
ei vaan jengiä kiinnosta!

...ei siinä että hösön kotari -sääjöt nappaa, mutta silti. yleisön pyynnöstä. pliis.

-T

----------


## Hösö

> ...ei siinä että hösön kotari -sääjöt nappaa, mutta silti. yleisön pyynnöstä. pliis.
> 
> -T



 
anteeXi mitä?!"?!?!? :No huh!:  


jos OISIN helsinkiläinen tai oululainen, voisin jopa suuttua ikuisiksi ajoiksi! 



mut asiaan, täsä pohin jos konerempan yhteyesä pistäs 610 big bore kitin ni pörisis isommin ku nytte!

lunta tullee huomena ja la ajaan loskaan! nam!

mielessä, pillu. :Leveä hymy:  

töisä ei natsaus100... :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimies

> ei sun oikiasti tarvi kirjottaa jokasta ajatusta tai tekoa tänne!
> ei vaan jengiä kiinnosta!
> 
> ...ei siinä että hösön kotari -sääjöt nappaa, mutta silti. yleisön pyynnöstä. pliis.
> 
> -T



OKEI :Vihainen:  
Häivyn täältä timon ja kumppaneitten masentavasta seurasta ja lupaan kirjoittaa tälle pastalle vain ehkä noin 10 kertaa per. vuosi! :Vihainen:

----------


## Mechz

Aivan mahtava homma...

----------


## Hösö

parasta! :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onkos  mitään tietoa että mitä kisoja ois levillä ens kesänä?

----------


## P-Joe

Puh-huh.

Uuen super 8:n traileri. Hill & Minnaar näyttää miten mutkat ajetaan lujaa. Käsittämättömän hienon näköstä.

http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/000695.html

----------


## Hösö

kiinnostaako joku polokupyöräily tähän aikaan vuojesta kettään?  :Leveä hymy: 


LUNTA! voi olla et jos tuo nuoska säilyy la asti ni pääsee piikeilä raapiin mettää...

----------


## P-Joe

Siis nythän on just paras aika kattoa pyöräfilmejä ja hankkia aivan hirvittävä tuska päästä ajamaan.  :Vink:  Turha niitä on kesällä möllöttää. Ja kun ei kerta hiihtämäänkään vielä pääse...

----------


## Jeesus

huh, toi oli kyllä näkemisen arvonen pätkä  :No huh!:  Mielummin noita kattoo ko niitä raidausvideoita. Ens kesänä pitää muuten pitää kussun kanssa vähän palaveria oukun osalta.. Viime kesänä jutskattiin, niin se oli ihan fiiliksissä tosiaan siittä pyörätouhusta ja lupas raksa-apuja rahan muodossa. Timo + Juho, muistakaapa toi..ja eikhän sitä ittekki ehi sinne kaveriksi aina kun vaan täältä perslandiasta pois pääsee eikä ole enska tai kelekkahommia tai muuten jotain tärkeää tekemistä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no jep. 
ois valmiina pläänejä päät täynnä. pari kymmenmetristä stepdownia pitäs saaha ja joku holtiton linkka. paipin kylykeen sais siistjeä juttuja kanssa.

vauhinotot ja ländingit on ainut paska. ku on niin rakka/kivi pohojasta metikköä, niin kohtuu levoton homma käsin saaha hyvät pohojat 60kympin vauhteihin.

joku a-poro-linja täytyy saaha. levottomia spooreja ja armottomia gäppejä. niin isoja, ettei mopopojat pääse sutimaan tai muut terroristit pilaileen treilejä.


kahtoo nyt vaan, että missä sitä ens kesän viettää. koti jää ainaki rovaniemeen kesänajaksi, pakko pitää jos sitä vaikka ouluun joutuu töidenperässä muuttamaan, niin pakopirtiksi kun alkaa ahdistamaan oulussa.

sitäki pläänäilin, jos sitä leville menis kesäxi. jotaki duunia sieltä ku sais, niin vois olla makiaa. raidailis treilejä ja tekis entistä isompia ja siitimpiä juttuja. samalla vois vaikka juua korillisen jamesonia kesän aikana.... ...kimmo, otetaanko tavotteeksi? :Leveä hymy: 

hurjat on suunnittelut. toivottavasti sitä jotain toteutuu. ja toivotaan ettei se tottorokan spedeily homma jatku. en saatana kato päivääkään skidejä, jotka ajaa vaan eikä korjaa paikkoja tai jälkijään. tai se roskittaminen. murr.

jos ottas opintolainaa pari tonttua ja elelis friiraiderina koko kesän. ei tekis duunia, mutta ajais vain ja nukkuis puolille päivin. ehkä ei.

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

ei mulla muuta, mutta tuskin se kussu sitä pleissiä ois tekemässä jäbälle ja juholle ja että joku järki pitäs olla mukana  :Leveä hymy:  Toisaalta ei kyllä tarkotus ois mitään levi 2:stakaan tehhä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja ne rakennelmat pitäs olla rinteessä, mettät on rauhotettu piipertäjille.. mutta ainahan sinne vahingossa voi tulla jottain uusia polokuja.

Emmätiä, tuli tosa vaan mieleen että tommosta se lupas viime kesänä. Rupiamma piinaan sitä, kun lumet sulaa..tai ees eka tulee tonne mäkkeen.

Leville en maha mennä rakentelemaan. Sielähän on jo orkanisaattori ihan työllistetty sen pyöräpuiston osalta, sehän lupas Tomnille ja arille ja anssille, että syksyllä alotettaan tekeen 2 uutta trailia..ei tainnu alottaa, kohtuu spedeä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no se on kyllä totta.

kyll mie voin leville lähtä vielä, kuhan safka/majotus/mönkiä -asia on kunnossa. ja että saa pitää järjen mukana niissä rakenteluissa/kuvioissa.


mutta lumi ensin!

-Ttt

----------


## tv.

Rakennushommia kyllä kiinnostaa tehdä, kunhan ei tarvi omia rahoja käyttää tarvikkeisiin(auton pensoja ei lasketa kun son niin halapaa). Siinä menee minun raja rakennushommien suhteen.

Toivottavasti ei tule itelle tilannetta, että Oukulla ja Levillä olisi täydelliset mahdollsuudet rakentaa kaikkea ja ajaa samalla. Jos näin käy niin paha mennä vielä sanomaan kumpi on kiinnostavampi paikka.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kemissä kävin, kemiläiset oli jotenki kumman jäykkää sakkia:



Noeisemittään, Käyrästunturillaki käytiin, Kimmon kanssa. Ottalampussa oli jotenki vihiriäksi menny valo.



Jätettiin kännykät ja pahat tavat kämpille.



Jesse hoiti puhumiset.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kämppä ennen kuin se palo:

----------


## Fillarimies

Mää voin tulla ens kesänä rakentamaan ja lapioimaan, oukulle/leville!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mie voin keittää puuroa kaikille ens kesänä!!!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

PUTROA!!!

-T

----------


## tv.

> mie voin keittää puuroa kaikille ens kesänä!!!



Mie otan aluksi riisiputroa mansikkasopalla ja kanelisokerilla höystettynä. Sen jälkeen vois syyä mannaputroa mansikkasopan kans.

Kävin muuten eilen pyöräilemässä. 200 metrin päästä hain Siwasta sipsejä ja limukkaa.

 hiposipsejä, nam

----------


## Hösö

mie otan lappapuuroa!

vois muute tehä tuota jokupv!

----------


## tv.

Oi hitto, tuo lappapuuro on vähintään yhtä hyvää kuin mannapuuro mansikkasopalla.

5 tuntia hurahti melko nopeasti kun värkkää pyörän kanssa. SupaT puhistettu ja pesty kaikki osat. Huomena uuet öljyt sisään niin kyllon taas kiva pumppailla. Keskiöstä vissiin menny laakerit kun  klappaa kokoajan vaikka kuinka kiristää hampaat irvessä. Ei nukuta yhtään, taijjan kattoa vielä Silent Hillin volumet täysillä säkkipimeässä.

----------


## Hösö

ajamaaaaaaan!!!! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

LUNTAAAAAA :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

good old times. Sillon 2004 ko rovaniemelläki oltiin aktiivisia pyöräilijöitä. Marraskuu + 5 astetta ja ohutta yläpilveä. Mie, Juho, Hösö, Sami w ja pikkujätkiä liuta. Olipa huippua..muistaako kukkaan ?

HÖSÖ AJO!

Mulla oli kauniin globaalivärinen orange joka paino 17.4kg!

Petellä oli polvet ehjänä!

+ muuta legendaarista.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi



----------


## Jumalan Käsi



----------


## Jumalan Käsi



----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Illan päätöstilaisuus oli tietty kattoropit kaupungista. Sit kebabille ja elämä ruletti. Viikko näistä kuvista, meikä oli taas telakalla solisluu nivelöitynä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ajamaan!!!1*!!11

VANERIA!!!1!!11


jep.

tänään siis käytiin zeinäjåella! puukkohippojen ja kaurapuuron luvattu ihmemaa.

jotakuinki näin ze meni:


pakattiin auto. neljä kaveria. metrin verran hiuxia, puolimetriä rastoja, 4 pyörää, pumppu, 4 reppua, 1 kameralaukku, mehua ainaki 5 litraa, leipää ja iloista roadtrip -mieltä!



perillä oltiin vajaa neljäntunnin ruisailujen jälkeen.


purettiin kamat ja ajettiin ihan hullunlailla. paikalla oli 2 seinäjokelaista MTB-jibbailijaa ja ys tosi junnu bmx:llä. plus tietty me lapin jätkät. eli saatiin raidata ihan rauhassa. flowta oli vaikka muille jakaa, sika siistiä. kolmentunnin, lähes taukoamatta kestäneen pumppauksen jälkeen jalat ja somret huusi harmonikkaa. g-voimat tuntu taskuissa! pocetairit kunniaan!



ajojen jäläkheen käytiin maxaan 3e/naamataulu. pankkiautomaattori oli jääny pohojanmaalaisen katuperunan alle.



jatQ...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja:

tips:
joa haluaa zeinäsjoella turpaa saaha, niin kannattaa suunnata taistelunyrkkisä tänne:



ja ettei kuvia olis liian vähän. reissu onnistu yhtä hyvin ku käyttää porkkanaa sytytystulppana hehkutulppamoottorissa.



kiitos ja makiaa laiffia ku vaan on pokkaa lähtä sieltä sohvan ja mamman vierestä  liikkeelle. pieniki roadtrip on aina makiaa ja siistiä. 

hajotkaa ouluun!

-Tttt

----------


## P-Joe

Mekin tehtiin hullu roadtrippi. Ajettiin kahella perheautolla naapurinvaaran huipulle, lapioitiin 10 min polkua auki, kaivettiin pyörät autosta ja vedettiin reilu tunti latia lumihangessa. Pikkasen oli hauska ajaa. Ens lauantaina lisää.

----------


## Hösö

ihan jees life tääläki!  :Leveä hymy: 

olimma ajamasa mopoa maken kera. kunnes upotin suohon omani ja tunnin taistelujen jäläkeen oli pakko luovutta ja hakia apua. maken kera sit toinen tunti revimmä sitä katiskaa pois sieltä veden,hunajan ja todella tiukan saviliisterin mällistä. tallitoveri perttuki oli sielä, oli aika hassua, oon kaverilta ostanu repullisen polokupyöriä ja saanu tallipaikanki ajat sitte, mutta nyt sattumalta näin ite sankarin petikossa... oli todella makosaa ajalle sankarin kans joka ajo jokseenkin sammaa tahtia ku mieki, eli loppuillasta alako ajo sujumaan...

nyt pitäs kai irrottaa kaikki osat ja putsata ja rasvata net+vaihtaa ketjut,kiekkojen laakerit, jarrupalat+kaikki muu mikä on kulunu paskaksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

aamulla siis näytti tältä...



siitä sit pakattiin pari mopo kärriin ja matkaa taittamaan!









oli taas parasta!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## V

jätkät lifettää, meikä istuu tälläki hetkellä töissä. ei vlelä tälle vuodelle  yhtään vapaapäivää.. täytyy painaa pitkää päivää... 

jos sitä kesällä sitte itekki...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

huh ***** mikä päivä! KOHTUU SIISTI laiffi..joka johtaa taas 5 päivän kärsimykseen arjessa ja åulun perseesä..huhhuh, miettikää ihmiset ennen ku teette valintoja!

Nooh, kyl sen jaksaa..viikon päästä ollaan Savukosken kairoja mittaamassa, parasta! <3 Perjantaita ootellessa!

----------


## tv.

Songan hyppyrit saattais näyttää hieman erilaisilta "uusin silmin" katsottuna. Viimeksi kun siellä droppaili xc-pyörällä niin aiempi dirttiajokokemus oli pikkudirtillä vajaaksi jäänyt frontflip, sekin Hösön ja Juhon yllyttämänä.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

pari extra lol kuvaa laiffista, kelepaa

----------


## Mikkoko

Hyviä kuvia (ja munkkeja). Ei tainnut kuitenkaan olla Jerikon grilliltä?

----------


## pyynö

"jos ottas opintolainaa pari tonttua ja elelis friiraiderina koko kesän. ei tekis duunia, mutta ajais vain ja nukkuis puolille päivin."

GO FOR IT!!! Parasta mitä opintolainalla voi tehdä!

----------


## P-Joe

No en nyt ihan suoraan sanoisi noin. Kyllä moottoripyörän ostaminen opintolainoilla oli ihan hyvä idea sekin. Seuraavana kesänä sitten pysty kulkemaan kesätöissä mopolla. Sitten kun mopon myi pois voitolla, niin rahoilla sai ostettua ärhäkän -86 korollan, joka on edelleen ollu luotettavin minun autoista. Nykyään opintolainat taitaa olla Fordissa, menettämässä pikku hiljaa arvoaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea!

mahan valita sen tien, että meen isille duuniin kesäxi, asun isin luona pummilla ja ilimatteexi. otan lomaa sillonku haluan ja raidaan joka päivä, uuella petoniparkilla tai viikonloppusin jossaki muualla. rolloon jätän lukaalin kesäksi pystyyn, pääsee leputtaan mieltä välillä.

nii, ja pärkele.

naapuri sitten päätti säätää suojauxet intternettti yhteyteen. ei siis timolla enää pummi nehtiä kotona.

toisaalta, eipähän tuu täälläkään roikuttua niin paljoa. ja kilsan päässä koulussa on se intternetti. jääpähä enemmän aikaa koululle, kitaralle ja muille sääjöille.

-tttt

----------


## tv.

Voi helekatti, pitää kahden tunnin takia lähteä koululle. Vähän ottaa päähän...

----------


## tv.

Jes! Subbariprojekti etenee:


Ei ollu meikän tekemät suunnitelmat tarpeeksi hyvät keittiökalusteliikkeelle, kun yksi reikä oli unohtunu tehä levynpalaseen. Hätätilanteessa porakoneella saa ihmeitä aikaan.

Sitte sain kasattua levynpalaset:




Luulis ettei koppa ala rämisemään missään vaiheessa:

----------


## tv.

Täytyy sanoa että olen tyytyväinen itsesuunnitellun kotelon ulkonäköön. Vielä pitää ruuvata muutama rima tuonne kopan sisälle. Lopuksi pieni viimeistely hiekkapaperilla ja viilalla, sekä joku pintakäsittely. Pohjaan liukuesteet, ettei koppa vaeltele peräkontissa kun menee sladissa pitkin katuja.

Täytyy testailla tuota omasa huoneessa niin kauan, että saan hommattua Tojotaan vahvistimen.

Seuraava projekti vois olla uuen subbarin suunnittelu omaan huoneeseen. Joku semmonen, että kun täräyttää Meidenit soimaan, niin lumet tippuu katolta.

----------


## Hösö

hommaa sitä sikaflexiä ku tiivistät tuon..

----------


## Jeesus

huhhuh, komia suppari.

Vihdoinki valoa tähän mustaan kaupunkiin. Lumi pysy maassa yli 24h ja päästiin piikkipyöräileen. Luxusta, helevetti että menee hyvää latia!




Vielä päivä, sit vitun kauas täältä Åulusta.

----------


## Grissom

Kah, kohtuu makiata sanoisin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

looooooool"!!!!#1"¤!"#¤



tiiämpä mimmonen tutti tullee muksulle, sit joskus jos semmone tullee  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> tiiämpä mimmonen tutti tullee muksulle, sit joskus jos semmone tullee



Santa Cruz Super 8 tutti?


(jäi tilaamatta meiän tyypille... )

----------


## Grissom

> looooooool"!!!!#1"¤!"#¤
> 
> 
> 
> tiiämpä mimmonen tutti tullee muksulle, sit joskus jos semmone tullee



Aika paras  :Leveä hymy: 
Tuosta kuvasta uupuu sitten se eristysnauha, jolla voi vaikka pinnasängyn koristella ja sitte pari t-paitaa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jaa mimmonen nauha?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Hetko, otampa kuvan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Tämmöttiis eristysnauhaa

----------


## Hösö

Noni! Tommosta pittää hommata muute iha vitusti sit  :Hymy: 


Aini, SirElvuudi tulee kajareista ja pihala o -5.4...sori...-6.4astettaselsiusta!

Pakastuu!  :Hymy: 


Tajjammpa kohta painua tallille rassaan mopoa....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveisia Montrealista!

Eilen tultiin, Euroopan myrsky myohastytti kahdesta koneesta, niinpa saatiin matkustaa ylimaaraiset 7 h. Onneks Kanada on loistomaa, rajaviranomaisekki on ku kukkakauppiaita.

Enivei, Korouomassakin tuli kaytya:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/Koro2007/





Tiistaina takasin tundralle.

----------


## Hösö

eekai teilä sattunu jottai ku pelastuslaitos löyty parista kuvasta kans?


ajoi saapin muute melekee lunariin, mut e sit kumminkaa kokonaan... :Vihainen:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

terveiset taivaasta.. meleko luxus olla pois perslävestä tiistaihin asti.. no muutenkin, vaikka päivän ois sieltä pois, ois se luxusta!

Tosa muutama kuva viikonlopusta..ehkä oli täydellisintä. Pakkanenki lauhtu, sunnuntaina ei ollu enää ku -35  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kylläpä muuten vituttaa ja ihan saatanan palion!

et voi vitullapilluunsaatana! :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

no mikä ihme?

Sama ominaisuus on kyllä tääläki suunnasa, lähtis takas etelään ja arkeen.. vielä muutama päivä ja ois taas uus viikonloppu ja luxuslaiffi josaki tunturin takana <3

Tosa viel muutama valinta viikonlopun maisemista..vähän harmitti ko ei nähty petonilähiöitä ja loskasia kaupungin mukulakiviä yms paskaa

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

oli muuten luxus liikkua, kun ties että lähimpään ihmisasutukseen oli matkaa jotain 50kilsaa. Ei ollu ruuhkasta tietoakkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

töisä tuli pari ahistavaa juttua esile...  :Leveä hymy:  no mut ei jaksa enää ressata ja kitissä. johan sitä tehtii 6.5h töisä äske  :Leveä hymy: 


vois muute tänävuona muuttaa vaikka lappiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah. pitkästä aikaa tännekki jotain.

lunta näköjään on tänäki talvena, kuhan löytää mestat vaan.

itelle kuuluu kivaa taas kerran.
laiffi lapissa on kyllä makiaa.

koulussaki on tullu ahkeoirtua, aloin taidemaalariksi.
pari kuvaaki nappasin koulusta.



..siellä sitä tulevaisuuden maailmanpelastajat pohjustaa jänisliimalla taulun pohjia... makiaa on.

mie voisin pitää kuukauen päästä ensimmäisen näyttelyn meikäläisen luona. luvassa kaljaa, musiikkia, pari maalausta ja levottomia hetkiä.

nyt takasi maalaileen. akrylleillä david hockneyn maalausta jäljentään. jea!

ja viikonloppuna leville, laskemaan ja näyttään luokkatovereille miten levillä käyttäydytään. temppurata?

-T

----------


## tv.

> temppurata?
> -T



ota tarpeeksi vahvaa ainetta ettei jäädy.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kimmo hemmo-

tiiät sie levin kätkätunturista millane se on?
relaa.com:issa joku puheli että se leviltäkatottuna pimentoon jäävä puoli ois kohtuullista ja lumenkerävää seutua.

ku mietin, että ostaakko hissilippua vai otanko karvat ja käväsen kahtoon kätkätunturin bäkkountrit!

ja sinne ei ees kait mene hiihtolatuja/moottorikelkkareittejä, niin vois olla kohtuu koskematonta.

tiiät sie? tiiäkkö? hä? tiiäkkö NÄÄ?

auto/kelekka ko ois käytössä, niin huitaisisin kyllä ylläxen suuntaan. lunta metri ja yli.

oulu suohon,
-Timo

----------


## marco1

Kyllähän Käkkätunturin kiertää hiihtolatu vaan ei valaistu... siellä ylläällä en ole talvella käynyt mutta karttaa katsomalla vois arvata että ehkä sinne pimentoon voi kertyä lunta jonkun verran. Siinähän on kyllä semmoinen kivikko puolen välin korkeudella että sen mukaan etunojaa...

----------


## Jeesus

Dimo! Ei mun mielestä sun kantsi hiihtää jossain vitun risukossa tonne katveseinälle, vaan nousta heti tosta immeljärven päästä ylös ja hiihellä lakea myöten kohti huippua. Sit sieltä jostain hakia hyvä linja alespäin.

Lunta tuola ylempänä oli ennen viimesimpia satteita jotain 40-50cm..Mutta kantavuutta riitti helevetin hyvin, ihan misä vaan ois pystyny laskeen. Sen jälkeenhän on lunta tullu abt 30cm, eli pitäs olla vielä parempi.

Et sie ny mittään hissilippuja lähe ostelleen, ko mee haikkaan tonne päkkantreile.

Huh, eilen käväsimä Valtterin kans tutustuun ouluun by night. Vähän tää on siisti paikka! Eka palautimma viikonlopun tyhjät tölkit johonki superspaariin jossa nähtiin ko vaksi vonkas kassaneitiä jolla oli neliön muotoinen pää. Sit käytiin vettään isot ranskanpotut hampurilaisella. Makiaa ajattelua, limonaadilasi on puolilleen täynnä jäätä ja liru cocista pohjalla. Miten vitussa siittä juuaan ilman pilliä? Huulet on jäässä.






ei muuta, perjantaina Luostolle!

----------


## Hösö

:Vihainen:  ***** ku vituttaa ni vitusti! :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

vois kyllä säästää 28euroa ja hilipasta tuonne vaaraan. tosta leviCentteristä on kyllä käppäilymatka tohon lammenviereen, siitä hiihtelis jängälle. kuullostaa ihan siistiltä.

nyt jatketaan taas visualisoinnin kritiikkiä.


kimmo, syökää walzun kanssa niin paljon läskiä ja ranskiksia, että painatte niin paljon, että oulu vajoaa sinne suohon nopiammin, että kaikilla ois mukavempaa!

lappi itsenäiseksi!

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

noni, ois uus mittaristoki kotkaan  :Leveä hymy: 


meleko hifiä!  :Leveä hymy: 



huomena sit verotoimistoon laskeen TAAS rosentteja ku tulot tippuki sen 14% tuossa 48h sit...vitun ruleX! :Vihainen: 

onneksi o ees lunta ollu 2pv maassa ni ei vituta nii palio ku sillon ku sato ku vettä ku sato ku... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Voi saat..an v.ttu! Työpaikalla tämmönen puoli vuotta vanha 1000e:n tulostin. Tulostaa valokuvat päin v.ttua, kauheita viivoja missä sattuu. 2 kuukautta käyty Epsonin kanssa sähköpostilla läpi mahdollisia ratkaisuja ongelmaan. Nyt käskettiin päivittää firmware tulostimeen. Eiköhän se tietokone vetäny jotku jumit päivityksen aikana ja nyt tuo tulostin on aivan shokissa, vaikka virrat käyttää pois. perkele! Äläkää ostako Epsonin tulostimia.

----------


## Hösö

no kellä kiinnostaa joku rintteri?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> no kellä kiinnostaa joku rintteri?



Mulla ainaki loppu kiinnotus tuohon printteriin. Oli vaan pakko avautua johonki.

----------


## Jeesus

> no kellä kiinnostaa joku rintteri?



en tiiä, nörttejä?  :Leveä hymy: 


Kaikkia kiinnostaa sääennuste. Lappiin tullee vitunmoinen lumimyrsky! Parasta! 

kessää ja talavia ootellen...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeas! 
lunta lunta ja lisää lunta.

levin reissu kusee varmaanki.
on niin saatanan hankalaa sanoa että mahtuuko sinne kuuenhengen mökkiin ys timo nukkumaan eteiseen/keittiönpöyän alle. mitään haittaa kellekkään ei siitä olis, enkä tilaakaan veis paskaakaan. "ei me uskalleta ottaa sitä riskiä, että  alettais majoittaan sovitun 6:sijasta yhtä ylimnäärästä"
varmaan oululaisia. tai etelästä vähintäänki!

jonille pääsis, mutta se hippi asuu liian kaukana keskustasta, kun ei oo autoa eikä motivaatiota kävellä niin paljoa. paska ja kusi.

jospa sitä juhoa tai tiitzaa yrittäs houkutella laskemaan. ylläs tai levi vois olla påp.


voispa kotia lähtä tästä taas.

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

eteläläisiä takuulla. eihän sitä passaa sääntöjä rikkoa  :Leveä hymy: 


5 4 3 2 1 nyt, meikä lähtee pohjosseen moro!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nooh. onneksi lapissa on järki-ihmisiä.

juholle soitto ja lauantaina laskemaan!!! levi tai ylläs.  jes.

-Tt

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

voi Saatana Että Täälä On Siistiä Olla Taas!!!!1

----------


## Hösö

jeah, olipa vkonloppu porissa iha jeeslife!

ja tääläki o lunta! pe mopoa! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

PORISSA?! Ei saatana, mää jo kuvittelin että helsinki on tarpeeksi nihkeä paikka  :Leveä hymy: 

Olima viikonloppuna taasen tuntureilla. Melko hehkeätä, asuimma trailerparkissa! Luntaki löyty ihan kohtalaisesti. 

lumesta tuli mieleen, TIMO PISTÄHHÄN KUVIA SIELTÄ JÄBÄN RETKELTÄ *NYT!*

Tosa pari hassua vedosta.. oli täyellistä.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Hösö

> PORISSA?! Ei saatana, mää jo kuvittelin että helsinki on tarpeeksi nihkeä paikka





itteasiassa oli iha jees, ku oltiin jossain muualla, vähä niinku lomalla  :Leveä hymy:  mut porissa  :Leveä hymy: 


mites rätkämessut? tulleekojoku?

----------


## marco1

Hmmmphfff, olisihan tuolla 'läksellä viihtynyt pidempäänkin vaikka pakkasten ja purevien tuulien keskelläkin.

----------


## Hösö

tajjan alakaa sähkömieheksi... :Sarkastinen: 


sitte ostan poromiesmallin hiasen ja rajjaan johtoja pitkin lapinkairaa!

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=1102076

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=1100281

hirviästi lisä- ja työvaloja+ponsoritarroja takaluukkuun...



jeesus, pannaa pisnes rolloon. sie suunnittelet ja mie roudaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nonni.

retkiltä palattu takasi mahtavaan oravanpyörään, rovaniemelle!

jos nyt aluksi pari sanaa fiiliksistä:
vituttas asua etelässä. varsinki oulussa, porissa, tampereella, jyväskylässä, turussa, helsingissä, hangossa tai ihan missä vaan etelässä. huh.
lappi on kohtuu kingi mesta. tuolla tuntureitten ja lumen keskellä on ihan käsittämätöntä mennä ja liikkua. arvostus jyrkkiä seiniä, lunta ja koko atmosfääriä kohtaan on jotaki ihan käsittämätöntä. siistiä ku sämpylän syöminen!

Lauantai:
juhon kanssa nokka kohti leviä aamusta, perillä tuuli vähän, mutta muuten huippu keli. uutta lunta oli tullu 5-10zenttiä, joka oli lanaamattomana rinteitten päällä, siis sika siistiä oli lojotella rinteitäki! lumi pöllys!

juho veti skootilla kovaa zettiä:



kamelipressi tailwipillä pois. tap tap:


sitten kamat autoon ja takasi roihin:


ja sitten sunnuntaina:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eli ilkka soitteli perjantaina ja puhu nopiasti ympäri, ja sunnuntaina oltiinki menossa jo ylläkselle.
ensin mökille, kamat kuntoon ja nopiasti 718-bussilla tunturin juureen. siitä pummattiin hissinousut ylläksen toppiin ja sitten sivuttain hivuttauduttiin kellostapulin päälle:



ite kellostapulin kuru oli aika pettymys, tuuli oli tuimertanu lumet korpuksi. alhaalla sai kummiski pari pehmeetä käännöstä. hyvältä tuntu silti.
siitä hiihettiin kesänkijärven yli ja ihmeteltiin ku tuntu vähän vilposelta tuo ilma.
ilkalla partaki meni ihan Qraan:



laitettiin karvat suksiin ja lähettiin rymyään kesängin päälle, pirunkurua pitkin.
karvojen liimat otti ihteesä 30 paggasesta ja väliin jääny lumiki heikensi asiaa. eli loppu matka meni karvat repussa ja sukset olalla. silti päästiin kesängin päälle.

pirunkuru natsaski sitten ihan täysillä. lumi oli pehemiää. makia telluillaki laskia, ku koukussa oleva polovi mennee ihan lumen alla ja lunta lentää naaman yli! parasta:



kahesti kiivettiin ja laskettiin tuo pirunkuru, oli niin makiaa. sitten hiihettiin kesänkijärven yli mökille. sauna päälle, sitä ootellessa eväskoriin pizzalle ja jouninkaupan kautta kaljat käessä saunaan! kohtuu sweet.

maanantai:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ilkka naureskeli maanantaina ku pallakselle ajettiin autolla. "jotkut on tähän aikaan ensimmäisessä aamupalaverissa kravaatit poskella, hah"

pallaksella oli hieman epävagaa sää. lunta tuli ja tuuli. lähettiin silti matkaan aution ja kiinni olevan pallas hotelli/rinnekompleksin ala-asemoilta:



parin tunnin päästä, pyhäkurun laioille noustessa sää tekiki tepposen:


taivasta! jes. huippu päivä tulossa ja menossa.

pyhäkurulla oli ys seinä tullu alas paripäivää sitten. ja lumi tuntu laskupaikoillaki olevan vähän hasardia. päällä 10cm höttöä, kova 5cm kerros ja alapuolella pehemiää taas. huh. pieniä laattoja lähtiki kulkemaan alaspäin. 
löyvettiin silti seiffimpää lunta harvan tun tunturikoivikon keskeltä ja laskettiin sieltä. ja makiaahaan se lumi oli. timollaki meinas jännittää seinän jyrkkyys. käännöksissä polovi ja käsi koskee lumiseinään. huh.


lumi pöllys silti kokoajan!

välillä vähän enemmänki:



...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sitten ihmeteltiin vähän:



ja jatkettiin laskemista. 
3 laskua saatiin ja oltiin ihan tyytyväisiä.
viimonen nousu oli kohtuu kova. ajateltiin nousta suoraa pirunkurua pitkin kohti pallasta ja siitä lojotella autolle. nousu oliki kohtuuttoman rankka ja meinas viiä viimeset mehut miehistä. perille päästiin silti kuivahedelmien ja fani-palojen turvin!

siitä autolle. auto kohti rovaniemeä ja kotoa. kaupasta säkillinen perunoita ja ruoka uuniin. uunista tuli ulos lohkoperunoita, dippiä ja jaffaa:


uni muuten tuli kohtuu iisisti.


ja vielä vähän hypetystä. kohtuu siisti viikonloppu oli siis, ihan käsittämättömän siistiä. hajotkaa etelään, ***** kahentunnin ajomatkan päässä kotoa tommosia mestoja itellä. oon onnellinen ja tyytyväinen tilanteeseen! rovaniemeen muutto on kyllä parasta mitä on sattunu sitten viimekesän reissujen!

jatkakaa siitä pesukoneen elämää.

-Ttt

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Pirunkuru on komia paikka. Kesäkuun alkupuolella ´89 kiipesin siitä ylös ja siellä oli vielä hyvin lunta. Kesängin päältä, just toiseen suuntaan ku Pirunkuru, lähtis (muistaakseni) sopivaa dh-pätkää sellasten turistien rakentamien kivitolppien seassa. Taisi päästä jottai mettäautotietä sinne alapuolelle kohtuu lähelle. Josko ens kesänä joutais vähän patikoimaan taas.

----------


## Jeesus

***** timo nää oot yks vitun homonaama ja täys kusipää!  :Leveä hymy: 

ONNEKSI kohta pääsee taas takas johonki helevetin kauas tunturin taakse.

Määhä sannoin jäbälle ko mietit jotain kuppasta Seinäjokea, että ***** se on sama ko vetäsit ittes jojoon. Muutat rolloon tai jäät Ouluun mistä vielä ehkä jopa on saumoja päästä viikonlopuksi pois. Jäbällä kävi mäihä, meikälläki vielä joskus.

nyt jatkan aikakoneen ja teleporttilaitteen suunnittelua

----------


## Jeesus

unohimpa sanoa. 

IHan vitun siistejä kuvia huh.

----------


## P-Joe

On muuten niin hyvän näkösiä perunoita, että taidampa käydä töitten jälkeen hakemassa varastosta *ihan ite näillä pienillä käsillä viljeltyjä*  omia perunoita. Mmmm.

Suksetkin vois ehkä jo pikkuhiljaa kaivaa naftaliinista, ja voidella ne tälle talvea. Alottais vaikka sillä että hiitäis 15 km täysillä, niin muistaa mitkä paikat kannattaa sitten seuraavalla kerralla venytellä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

oha meikälläki se 1,5*2m etupiha, vois kesällä laittaa perunat ja sillit siihen kasvamaan. nam.

nyt vois jatkaa luennolla istumista. taideteollisuuden historia aiheena. huh huh.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=1451


ni tuosa o richard hammondin rakettiautoympäriajot!

----------


## P-Joe

Eikös tuokin menny nurin periaatteella: "Kerran vielä".

Aijaijai. Ikinä ei sais viimeistä laskua tai viimeistä kertaa ajaa. Taitaa olla pimeyden voimilla näppinsä pelissä.

----------


## Teemu N

Voi jestas mikä keli Tromssassa.
Viimeinen 60km 1,5h. Ja passatista levis puola Palojoensuun kohdalla. Ajelin korjaajan Volvolla loppumatkan ja otan ti oman auton sieltä takas tullessa.

Täällä on tullu 50cm lunta viim3e viikolla ja nyt sataa kaatamalla vettä ja on +2. Vettä on ihan vi...ti ja arvatkaa onko se tiellä joka paikassa sen 10cm lumi/loska/paskan kanssa... 

Onneks "kai"  pakastuu su-ma yöllä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Oukulla -4, 10cm uutta lunta ja ladut ajamatta mutta mikäs siinä suksiessa. Huomenna lissää.

Passattimies on erimies, rellumies olis jo polttanut auton tuossa tilanteessa.

----------


## Hösö

no voi perkele ku oli vaisut messut!

onneksi tuli napattu oranssivirman powerpartsi katalooki matkaan...tietää ainaki mistä haaveilee  :Leveä hymy: 

vai mitä kimmo, et tilataan sitte koneremppaa ennen net 540 kitit ja akrapovikit  :Leveä hymy:  maalataan vanteet ja pannaan luistokytkimet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tän vois omistaa seuraavaksi!












aini, sai anssiki vähä rakkautta osakseen...



toi katsekontakti, jäbä oli iha velliä sen jäläkee...

----------


## Jeesus

tuo kotarin hypermikäliedukenukem on kyllä meleko katuhaukan näköne =D

terveiset oulusta. Pitkästä aikaa viikonloppu täälä perhe-elämän taivaassa. Onneksi ens viikko lopahtaa jo torstaina ja pääsee taas pohjoiseen..rupes oleenkin jo ikävä!

Kävimmä tossa katteleen åulun nähtävyyksia, meleko nopiaa oli kateltu. 
Lauantaina muhoksella pojat ajeli kelekoilla, käytiin sit sielä näyttään hyvältä. Kotarihommiinki pääs lauantai-iltana, ihan helmi laiffi loppupeleis kuitenkin. Kohta ois viikonloppu ja parasta.







Kaveri päräytti 320 heppasella Jamahalla ihan näpäkät lukemat tauluun.

----------


## Jeesus

tossa oli kuulemma 480 heppaa kaasujen kans. 



Niinjoo, sit nähtiin liuta oululaisia SAMASSA paikassa ja osa jopa jutteli toisilleen!! Lisäksi nähtiin joidenkin suupielessä jopa pieni hymy. Ehkä tuo jokijäällä seisoskelu oli jotain ihan uutta!



Haloki totes, että paska paikka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> 





jaha, son emäntä kylässä ku o tullu OIKIAA sapuskaa pöytään  :Leveä hymy:  eikä vaan pikapastaa...

----------


## Hösö

aini, ajoima rossia mopoa_rossiamopoa!!1

pirun siistiä touhua, ku oli semmonen rata mitä pysty ajjaan sillee floustismuutisti!




tää jäbä o olli5v ja asenteella meni!







sit tää toinen randomi jäbä oli varmaan 7-8v. meni kovempaa tuolla 9kertaa pienemmällä mopolla ku mie...

----------


## Hösö

ni, oli sielä make ja arskaki!

jäbät muka linskitteli ja veti tenppuja...




make puhu et tää o joku mekalinkku...






arska nyt veti luonnollisesti iha vitun lujjaa!

----------


## Hösö

itte keskityin lähinnä oikomaan kilipeä...  :Leveä hymy: 






oli kyllä makosa ajella ku oli "kuivaa" ja lepposa tuo rata!

 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marco1

uiddu täällä on kylymä, talo paukkuu ja natisee kun pakkanen vaan kiristyy (-30 täällä pellolla ja falling down). Onneksi on vielä puolitoista mottia halkoja...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

käväsimpä sunnuntaina oulussa.
oli kohtuu siistiä taas ajaa hallissa kerranki. jarrutki jäi rovaniemeen, niin ei ollu hiastamassa. ajo kehitty kohtuu smootiksi ja flowksi. jea.

niin, niitä kuvia:

janne


janne ja pocket wallride. siis kaaresta seinään ja seinästä takasi kaareen. ihme moovvsi


riipi oli tullu sodankylästä asti


välillä paikattiin rengasta


...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja jotta ei ois liian vähän kuvia palstalla:

jarruton ja tukaton timoki pääsi kuvaan


ja vielä kerran


ja vielä kerran, huikeita stuntteja


janne vielä seinällä


jes. tuntuu nuo kehyxetki toimivan, aattelin kokeilla tällä kertaa vähemmän karkkivärejä jne hillitympää.


ja kimmolle loppukevennys vielä:
eilen kuuntelin parin meijänluokkalaisen keskustelua tulevassta kesästä, lyhennettynä se meni jotenki näin: "hmmm, mietin jos kesällä jäis tänne rovaniemeen, jos vaan sais töitä, toinen vaihtoehto ois mennä kotia etelään. jos tänne jäis, niin vähän täällä ois tylsää kesällä. ois hyttysiä, kylymä ja valosaa kokoajan. eikai täällä mitään vois tehäkkään..."

jea, en viitsiny osallistua keskuysteluun sitten.

hei.

-T

edit:
loput kuvat:
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar.../halli_4_20_7/

----------


## Jeesus

haha, toivottavasti jäävätkin sinne etelään.. nihkeilijät  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei voi tehä mitään mitä etelässä voi. Eihän Rovaniemellä oo baareja ja elokuvateattereita ja..hmm, niin mitä muuta sielä eteläsä olikaan kaupunkilaisille?

Olimpa eilen mekaoululainen. Kävin ostaan uuen pelin pleikkaan ja hakkasin sitä illan. Tänään jatkan ja ootan että vuorokausi vaihtuis pian TORSTAIKSI ja pääsisin kotio pohjosseen.. huh, vähänkö sitä taas oottaa! 2 viikkoa ollu kohta pois sieltä!

Ei muuten oo enää ko hetki ja ois Vuokatin mäkiajeluviikonloppu. Mekasiistiä, hommaappa hösö ittes sinne ja ota kotari mukkaan. Lähemmä mäkiajojen jäläkeen illasta skouttaan sotkamon mettiä!

----------


## marco1

> Ei voi tehä mitään mitä etelässä voi. Eihän Rovaniemellä oo baareja ja elokuvateattereita ja..hmm, niin mitä muuta sielä eteläsä olikaan kaupunkilaisille?



Hmmmm, baareja - check, hyvejä rokkikeikkoja niissä baareissa - harvoin, elokuvateatteri keskustasta ja kotoa - check: ensinmainitussa tuntuu olevan laitteet vielä köpömpiä kuin jälkimmäisessä.
Muuten ei valittamista paitsi että just nyt on liian kylymä että pääsis juniorin kanssa pulkkamäkeen.

----------


## Hösö

> Ei muuten oo enää ko hetki ja ois Vuokatin mäkiajeluviikonloppu. Mekasiistiä, hommaappa hösö ittes sinne ja ota kotari mukkaan. Lähemmä mäkiajojen jäläkeen illasta skouttaan sotkamon mettiä!



mistä viikonloppusetistä nyt puhutaan? et tietää suunnitella juttuja...

----------


## Grissom

> jaha, son emäntä kylässä ku o tullu OIKIAA sapuskaa pöytään  eikä vaan pikapastaa...



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ee jumalauta  :Leveä hymy:  tet ootta vissii ku kaks mariaa?  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joulu tullu taas!

Tilsalta uus lärpäke!



"Maestron yhdeksäs albumi vinksauttaa näkökenttäämme tositarinoita *vadelmapillimehusta, Nazareth-yhtyeen bassosoundista, halvoista porakoneista* ynnä muista ajankohtaisista asioista. Siis yleispäteviä elämänviisauksia korkealentoisuuden syövereistä aina syvällisyyden huipulle."

tietääpähän mihin ranahansa sijoittaa, eli pakko-ostos!

Q ja zap.

-T

----------


## Hösö

ei natsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....pesin näppiksen mehulla..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, ime pillillä se mehu sieltä. ei mene huggaan litgut.

...tilasimpa sitten uuden tilsan ja samalla puuttuvat 2 lehdykkää. Potaattien Yö ja Poutaa Japanissa.

parinpäivän päästä tilsa kokoelma on täydellinen. loistavaa.

ainoastaan Lapissa voi olla näin kivaa tuhlata/sijoittaa rahaa.

-ttTttTttt

----------


## Grissom

> ee jumalauta  tet ootta vissii ku kaks mariaa?



Joo, kaks persjalakasta, hikisesti 158,5 senttistä teletappia  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 


meikän arkea töissä...




juopasin töissä ennen puoltakasia pannun kahavia et jakso painaa...työthän siis alotin jo seittämältä...

----------


## Jeesus

jesh, tänään alakaa viikonloppu ja pääsee pois tästä rotanloukusta! Ihan saatanan siistiä!



t: toinen maria

----------


## Hösö

vois hajota vaikka tänne...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Rovaniemellä aurinko paistellee, ohutta yläpilveä havaittavissa ja noin -13 pakkasta. Ihmiset hymyilee, uusia iskareita on talli täys ja lumihanki kiiltää. Ei silleen hirveesti vituta että tänään on vapaapäivä, ROVANIEMELLÄ!

Ainiinmuuten,muistinhan mainita että huomenna vois olla vaikka Lokan tekojärven rannasa ottamassa aurinkoa.

Auringosta puheenollen. Näyttäs noi kelit olevan melko kivat viikonlopun ULKOILUUN! http://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/saa/...ta=Sodankyl%E4

Jaha, kello on jo yli yheksän. Pitääpä juossa pihalle ettei jää asiat toteuttamatta..asiat mitkä VAAN täälä POHJOSESSA on mahollista.

moro

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

voispa tässä maalailla kolmeen asti, 4:ssä kerroksessa, helvetin valosassa ateljeessa, missä on ouluaki isommat ikkunat rovaniemelle/oukulle päin. sitten lähtis kotia syömään ja ottas vp:n alle ja hyökkäis tiitzan kanssa ruisaileen ulos. 

vähän sitä vituttas nyt etelässä, katella lapin säätietoja ja lumitilastoja. sitten katella etleäsuomen säätiloja ja lumitilannetta. sitten miettiä mitä kaikkea lapissa vois tehä ja mitä sitä kaikkea ei voi etelässä tehä.

lappi itsenäiseksi. mie kuningattareksi ja hösö meikän hovikokiksi.

-T

----------


## Hösö

voi lol @ omg!

kävin vak.yhtiöllä jutteleen lapasista, voipi olla et päätöksiä saajaan jo ensvkolla...tai siis kumminki tässä pian!  :Leveä hymy: 

miettikääpä jos siellä lukee "kyllä", siis korvauspäätöksessä!  :Leveä hymy: 


vois sen kunniaksi käydä syömässä tonnikala_seessar_salaatin kaupungin hienoimmassa kaliapaarissa! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

unohtu kertoa, et lähempä huomenna ajamaan rossia ja enskaa yhen toisen rollonlappalaisen kans...meleko parasa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

noni, olipa lepposat lappalaiskruisailut mettässä! ei palio kitinää kuulunu, ees moposta...  :Leveä hymy: 



nii, löyty mettä tuosa aamulla, varmaa joku landespede tai sillee...



ekana sielä siis pönöteltii hetki...



sit timppa päätti mennä rallitteleen hetkeksi...

----------


## Hösö

siitä sit lähimmä avvaamaan PUUTERIA!



mut kuis siinä sit TAAS kävikään,perinteisesti...






taas oli sit pönöttelyn paikka ja poristiin mukavia. elämä oli aika jees...



meikäki pääs pöllyyttelleen ja edustaan...

----------


## Hösö

siitä sit kiikuimma varmaan tämän kylän suurimman mäen päälle, pönöttään, vaihteeksi...



pantiin männyt nurin



ja keulien kotia...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

noniin lapsukaiset. Jumalan käsi tässä pohjoisesta terve!

Oltiimpa tosa vähän umpikairassa kattelemassa kuukkeleita ja kevätaurinkoa. Elämä tuntu about täyellisimmältä, mitäpä sitä muuta tarttiskaan valamiissa maailmassa.Joka suuntaan mittaamattomasti lunta, tuntureita ja avaruutta. Sielä sitä kesti hengittää raitista lapin ilmaa. Ketunjälkien perässä kierreltiin tuntureita ympäri, meleko seesteinen olo.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

sielä maailmaa mittoesa ei palion konttoreita ja irkkejä ollu ikävä. No, tietääpä taas minkä takia pitää käyä sielä kaupungissa ja minkä takia sieltä pitää lähtiä aina niin vitun kauas vapaita vietteleen. Pitäs joskus testata kauan menee, että joutuu Lapinlahteen, jos koittas viettää putkeen vaikka kolome viikkoa Oulussa =D

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

niin vaan kaikki loppuu aikanaan. Tänään on sunnuntai ja huomenna alakaa taas seuraavan seikkailun odotus..ja se seikkailu ei tarkota Oulu/etelä suomea =D

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

no tahhoitta kuitenki vielä nähä.






ei muuta tällä kertaa, rakastakaa toisianne lapsikullat.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

ps. nähtiin Timoa. Se tuli juoksemalla vastaan kelekkareitillä  :Leveä hymy:  Oli innoissaan ko aropupu!

----------


## Grissom

ee helevetti... ääääh.. Arki-MAANANTAI. Voisko olla kauheampaa. Mun puolesta tän päivän vois ampuu kuuhun zorgeille tai jollekki
t. lääkelaskentaa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
miten teillä eteläläiset menee noin niinku ihmisenä?



...makkeita kuvia ja mestoja kimmo, huh.!

niin tosiaan, olipa taas lappi kaunis ja makia viikonloppuna, pakkasta vähän, 15, ja aurinko porotti taivaalta, täyellistä

tiittiki soitteli lauantaina ja se halus syömään.
joten se koukkas meikäläiset kyytiin ja käytiin cittarista ostaan 2 pakettia makkaraa, zenabbi ja mehu.


sitten käytiin tuossa vaaroja kahteleen, oli lunta vyötäröön ja aurinko gimmelsi.



syväsenvaaran jäläkeen käytiin ehtiin laavua jostain maalaiskunnan kukkulalta. siellä oli sitten metri lunta ja puita ei näkyny missään. kaupunkilaisina ei sitten alettu kaataan petäjiä vaan vaihettiin maisemaa ounasjoen varrelle...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tiitti heitti voltin ja heilu kepin kanssa:


sitten se söi mak-mak-makkaraa:


oli kohtuu kivaa siis.

sunnuntaina lenkillä tosiaan törmäsin kimmoon ja tähän parempiaruokiatekeväänziksiin. koitin huitoa ja juosta kohti, mutta tuntu kestävän jokunen sekuntti kunnes tajus että timohan se sieltä tulee. tainnu oulu pehmentää poikaparan aivot???

tänä aamunaki oli fillarista etunakki tyhjänä. eipä vituttanu yhtää ku on täällä lapissa. nakkasin pumpuilla ilmat sisään, ajoin 100m ja tyhjä taas. vanteella kolluuttelin sitten koululle kilometrin verran, eikä vituttanu vieläkään. kummaa.

jatkq...

-Ttt

----------


## Sami W

Pohtiiko Tiitti makkaran ja sinapin symbioosia?  :Leveä hymy: 

Jokohan sitä tänään rohkenis ulos itsekkin. Alkais olla kuumeilukiintiöt täynnä tälle keväälle.
Jos vaikka kävis hiomassa oukulla taskurakettien pohjia. Gunitkin vielä puuterilla korkkaamatta.

----------


## Hösö

timo, mie oo vähä katkera nytte ku et minun kuvia kehu yhtään... :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

ja minun mielestä tuota tiitin makkaraa olis saanu vielä vähän paistaa.

Ei kai siinä mitään, pakkasta mutta aurinkohan jo lämmittää sille päälle sattuessaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

lapista hyvää ja kaupallista ystävänpäivää. kurjimmille olosuhteille, hösölle helsinkiin ja kimmolle ouluun, koittakaa kestää. kyllä se täälläki sataa joskus... ...LUNTA!
tiitsalle, juholle, harzalle, låårdille tänne nyt ainaki...

-eipä tässä muuta.

-t

----------


## Hösö

ystävänpäiväonjokapäivä!!!1 <3<3<3<3 :Hymy: 

ei siihe mitää kaupallista paskaa tarvita!

----------


## Jeesus

kiitos sammoin täältä kurjuuesta. <3

Jeesus rakastaa teitä kaikkia.

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=10686 tld?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ei kai tässä ihmeempää.
taideteollisuuden historian luennolta päivää. 
ja mitä oon aikaan saanu.
nämä:





...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

...





...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

...
...hösö kävelee niin ajatuxissa, ettei huomaa edes katkasevansa kona-flaieria...



...kellokaan ei ollu ku kolome... ...mahto kimmoa tv-opas kiinnostaa tuossa vaiheessa...


...hösölle kakku maistu, ensimmäisenä kahmimassa...


...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

...

...biitsileijona oli dokaamassa ja ettimässä kadonnutta rusketusta ja nuoruutta... ...ei löytyny...


...taideopiskelijana shoppasin tuommosen yhestä hullu-poro otåxesta...



olipa muuten kohtuu huippu kesä.
taijettiin olla humalassa enemmän ku selvinpäin...?

ja onse läppäri plus langaton netti plus 20gigaa kuvia kiva yhistelmä tylsille luennoille...


jatketaan.

----------


## Jeesus

haah, voi ***** mitä kuvia  :Leveä hymy:  Oli kyllä makia kesä, ei tuu mittään jos ens kesä on yhtään huonompi! Pitää alakaa jo nyt suunnittelemaan!!!!!!!!11

Lohuttavvaa täsä on se, että Timo saapuu pelikentille Åuluun ja voidaan jatkaa taideteollista urbaania kuvatuotantoa samaan tahtiin!

Reality Oulu -osa 2

Ei täsä muuta, jos lähtis purkaan mopoa osiksi ja koittas saaha niistä osista vielä koottua takas jonkunlaisen kikottimen.

Tikkajanne soitteli ja sano että tulukaapa ruottiin ajeleen. Sielä on joku konaparkki josaki älsvyypyyssä tai mikä helevetti se oli. Sinne vois lähtiä sit rullaileen päiväksi pariksi?

Siis se on semmonen oikee bikeparkki, ei mikään levi  :Leveä hymy: 

btw. Leviuutisia bongailin tossa. Ei hyvältä näytä..ei. Missä muuten on toi toinen freerydetraili ?!



 
*Location:* 160 km above Arctic Circle in Lapland, northern Finland. Levi is the northest member of Kona Groove Approved Bike Parks.

*Track Descriptions:* Vertical drop for Levi Bike Park is 310 meters. It has 3 gravity trails, all Gondola lift serviced descending trails for every level of rider, 2 freeride trails wide banked trails to tight and twisty singletrack and DH race trail for experts and proff. Lots of xc/ back country trails and road bike routes with exotic lappish scenery.
*News for 2007:* 
Levi Road Bike Park- More info coming soon! Road routes in exotic lappish scenery under the midnigth sun! Brand new rental fleet including road and asphalt bikes.New beginners/ junior trail! Loop trail full of features where new riders can practice their bike handling skills. Lots of fun!Skill Center for more experienced riders.More news coming soon!*Events in 2007:*
COOL RUNNINGS- Dirt jump winter event in snow. More info coming soon! Event date: 21st of April.LEVI24- Kona G24 Global Series event under the midnigth sun. Event dates: 16th &17th of June. More info soon!TOUR DE LEVI / K80- Tour De Levi- road bike event and K-80 xc marathon will be held in 4th of August. More info soon!

----------


## marco1

> LEVI24- Kona G24 Global Series event under the midnigth sun. Event dates: 16th &17th of June. More info soon!



Tuonne vois mennä, mie ja Hösö ajamaan, Kimmo tiimikokiksi niin olis dreamteam kasassa.





> Levi Road Bike Park- More info coming soon! Road routes in exotic lappish scenery under the midnigth sun! Brand new rental fleet including road and asphalt bikes.



Gixxeriparkki? Möit pärrän liian aikaisin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes.

koulu loppuu 10.toukokuuta. sen jälkeen varmaan lähen duuniin ouluun. ja uusia ideoita on pää täynnä. kämppä jää tänne, niin voi tuuletella aivoja aina ku haluaa, eli kimmo saa meikästä matkakumppanin monexi viikonlopuxi.
huh. en malta edes oottaa! 

juhannus norjassa, mato-onki, kamera ja korikaljaa mukaan... ...ja jos lähtis isin hippi-pakulla, niin konttiin vois ohtaa tuon mustan nahkasohvanki, ois aika luxus. kummiski uuen ostan kotia, niin sama vaikka siihen pari turskaa liiskaantuuki.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

luxusta! Meikä kyl reissaa abt joka viikonloppu pohjoseen kesän ajan. Ehkä saattaa yks tai kaks viikendiä mennä täälä perseesä, jos on kelejä ja porukkaa ajamassa moporalea. Seuralainen(maksaja) kelepaa aina kyytiin, kunhan ei ole mikkään kovin nihkeä tyyppi. Muuten arkiviikkojen ohjelmana vois pitää suunnilleen samaa kun viime kesänäki, seurapelejä vois kehitellä vaan enämpi! 



Mopohommista tuli mieleen, eilen purettiin Valtsun 520 ktm nappuloiksi.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onx waltsuki ostanu mopon?
huh. sie, waltteri ja hösö voisitta perustaa jonku tonni-klubin. pitää painaa vähintään 100kiloa ja omistaa kotari, sekä asua jossain keskitysleirillä...

vois itekki sitten laittaa perunasäkin vyön alle ja ostaa satasen mopon ja tulla huudeille.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

no pakkohan sen oli, oli jo pahasti oululaistumassa..puhu hienoista lounaista, farkku ekodiissel henkilönkuljettimista, uraputkesta ja hiihtolomasta rukalla..piti eka lyyä rautaputkella ottalohkoon ja sen jälkeen syöttää aivoihin tarpeelliset sanat. Nyt se voi jo paremmin  :Hymy: 

Jäbän pitää kasvattaa megapitkä letti, pujoparta ja hommata vitusti kaikkia DEAHT- ja SATAN-tatuointeja ko ajelet sillä 15000 kuutioisella kuorma-auton kokosella traktori HD:llä!

10000kg-Club Oulu kuittaa.

----------


## Hösö

jaha, sielä o supertuninkit käynnissä ku putket vaihtuu ja öljyjen kanssa läträillään!

no sitä son tääläki lauantaina luvassa  :Leveä hymy: 

nyt vois vaikka töihin->

hellsinkin 100000kg clubi kuittaa!

----------


## Hösö

http://www.visionresearch.com/index....p&page=gallery

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes.

meikästä vois kesän aikana kehittyä semmonen ihraläjä, joka ajelis isin harrikalla teijän tallille puhuman paskaa ja istumaan ktm-tuoliin lähes aina. vois isoveljeltä lainata nahkabyysia ja käyä hakeen joku intiaanihattu ameriikan preerioilta, niin ois täydellinen motoristiaani!!! oulu olis polvillaan!

kroketti pitää käyä ostaan jostain halpahallista tms. olis kohtuu heoton seurapeli oulun puisto-touriin! 

ja ouluun valmistuu se betoniparkkiki. pääsee bmx:llä pumppaamaan sitä...

...melkei ootan jo kesää, että PÄÄSEE ouluun takasi! huh!

-Tonni-Timo

edit: 


huh huh.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo...
sama luento ku eilen. 
ajattelimpa vanhoja aikoja taas.
pari kuvaa, ettei textiä oo sentään liikaa:





...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

...
jea!


jea!



ja ehkä paras. huh huh!


semmosta...
-ttT

----------


## Hösö

finnairi ja kimmo o kyllä ehkä suomen urheilullisimmat mäkipyöräiliät! sit tullee jeffe,joni ja se hefe joka hakkas vasaralla auton kattoa!  :Leveä hymy: 


aini, oottako pistäny puuruuvveja takarenkaisiin? voisin koittaa siihe yhteen ylimääräseen et mite net pyssyy sielä..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

kohta

nipusa!

----------


## Jeesus

1000000000000kg klub oulusta terve! Rassasimma tosa eilen yöllä vähän resuja taas. Hulk-Valtterin mopo rupee pikkuhiljaa näyttään mopolta.



Sisustin tossa muuten kämppääkin, uus tuoli on megahckiva. Se löysi heti käyttäjänsäkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hmmm...


taitaa siinä jotain supersankarin verta olla...
oulun-hulk, yöllä herää ja lähtee karjuen vaihtaan mopoon renkaita... 
sitten aamulla herää oudosta krapulasta ja menee tallille kummastelemaan salaperäistä renkaitten vaihtumista ja miten t-paita on revenny riekaleixi...

jos menis kotia ripusteleen tauluja seinille.

viikonloput.

-T

----------


## tv.

> Se löysi heti käyttäjänsäkin



Tuo koira on aika supermukavan näkönen  :Hymy:  Varmasti rapsuttaisin korvan takaa jos näkisin sen

----------


## Hösö

vettääkö valtsu hormooneja ku son viimenäkämästä saanu käsiin lisää pattia!? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hösö

no huh!

mieki luulen et rikonessa o sitä jotain, maha kasvo syksyn reissulta about kolominkertaseksi...hormooneja, pakko olla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

noni, kuulostaa et siellä on taas ollu oululainen ilta  :Leveä hymy:  Meikälä ei oo ny leffaa, ko en kuvannu ko salamalla jotain helevetin hengityshuurua!! Anyway, ilmotusluontonen asia on se, että valtsun kikotin on taas hengissä ja käy täysiä! Renkaasaki pysy ilma! ja ollaan yhä oulusa.

Niinjoo, 2 viikon päästä pitäs lähtiä Kilpisjärvelle. ***** että tympäsee.. NOT  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.
olipa kohtuu siistiä taas ajaa bmx:llä.
käet verellä, polvi mustelmalla, kyynärpää verillä ja levikset repaleisena!

uusia linjoja löyty, flow oli ennennäkemätöntä, ja mikä parasta, mie sain pocketwallriden meneen!!!! siis tän:

ja yhtä korkialle/korkiammalle mitä janne.

jea!
kesää odotellessa fiilikset katossa.


ja mikä vielä parasta, aamuyöstä pääsee lappiin takasi täältä perslävestä!!!

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

olipa eilen päivä! ajoimma täysiä päitsin eekoota tuolla mettässä! meleko hienoa oli!

mopo vaa pääs varikolle sen reissun jäljiltä...pitäs vähä laakeriremppaa tehä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

oulusta tuli koneelle pari kuvakansiota kesältä.

kuvia lisää taas:

kesällä kyllä saatiin uusia frendejä...


oulussa on kyllä ollu siistiä hengaillakki...


poiskin on oulusta yritetty kesällä päästä...


...kuvastaa kohtuu hyvin oulua ja siellä asumista tää foto. kaukana ei ois  se valosampi mesta, mutta silti joutuu synkkyyessä kykkimään. onneksi sentään vähän valoa on naamalle, ettei oo niinku useimmilla tyypeillä, joita ei ees näy tuossa kuvassa. syvällä ja pimiässä tunnelissa...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

seuraavaxi oululaisia harrastuxia.

oluiden nauttiminen vaihtelevassa seurassa



installaatioiden tekeminen vaihtelevassa seurassa


Qrmee safkailu vaihtelevassa seurassa... ...juomaxi olut ja salmari pullo kiitos...


huh.
se ois laskiais tiistaiki...

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Eilen pohiskelimma Valtterin kans, että oikeestaan oli ihan siisti iltapäivä Oulussa. Melkeen veti vertoja viimekesän puistokiertueille. 

Mahtaa eräissä kortteleissa vieläki helissä ikkunat, kun 1000 kuutiota huutaa leipää vierestä ohitte  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänäiltana valkenee sit totuus, miten valtsun elämä pelaa oikeesti.

----------


## Hösö

jaha, tositoimet spoorissa siis alakaa?

ite pajotin takanavasta laakereita pihalle eilen... hyvä siitä vielä tullee!  :Hymy:  samalla ku vaihetaan piikin pienempi eturatas ni joha se alakaa keuliin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

levotonta speksausta...

ensin fillarit, nyt mopot, mitähän se on kohta?
...kohta perheelisinä ja omakotitalollisina alatta speksaileen tiilikaton ja peltikaton eroja... hmm...


-T

----------


## Jeesus

timo, nää kuulostat katkeralta jämähtäneeltä Oululaiselta  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> levotonta speksausta...
> 
> ensin fillarit, nyt mopot, mitähän se on kohta?
> ...kohta perheelisinä ja omakotitalollisina alatta speksaileen tiilikaton ja peltikaton eroja... hmm...
> 
> -T



Heleppoa tuohon asti mutta kun ränneissä ja syöksytorvissakin on eroja, nykyisillä ruikkii kaivon ohi isommalla sateella, voi tuskaa.  :Leveä hymy:  
Sitäpaitti nurmikkoon on tullut vähän vajoamaa, kovasti hommaa ehjäämisessä ensi kesänä.
(mittarin mukaan mulla ei ole kuumetta mutta yllä olevista puolitosissaan kirjoitetuista jutuista ja huterasta olosta päätellen kaikki ei ole ihan kunnossa)

----------


## Hösö

> levotonta speksausta...
> 
> ...kohta perheelisinä 
> 
> -T



 
onko tuossa sit jotain huonoa?


ei minusta....  :Vink:

----------


## tv.

> ...kohta alatta speksaileen tiilikaton ja peltikaton eroja...



Mie voisin aloittaa speksailun: Molemmat vuotavia paskoja. Huopakate katolle niin pysyy vedet oikeassa paikassa.

Kävin eilen pyöräilemässä. Lähdin kotoa, talutin pyörää ylämäkeen kilometrin verran. Sitte alkoi tympäseen ja rullailin Siwan kautta takasin kotiin.


Tämmönen olis mahtava. Musiikit sais aina soimaan kun lähtee lapioimaan johonki mettään.

----------


## Fillarimies

Aika jytky peli näyttäis olevan... ei, ei näin... :Kieli pitkällä:  
Saikkos muuten sen sun Z.1 kuntoon?

----------


## Jeesus

ei saatana, ja tässä viikon parhaat naurut  :Leveä hymy: 





> Ite henk.kohtaisesti vaikka asunkin rovaniemellä, niin on tosi vaikea saada apua esim. trailien rakentamiseen/polkujen rakentamiseen.
> Ja sitte vaikka saiskin porukkaa tekemään hommia, niin sitte se on ollu yleensä semmosta, että mä ja joku muu kaivaa ja sitte loput nojaa lapioon, joka on hel..tin raivostuttavaa. Eli mun ehdotus ois se, että jos porukkaa ei vapaaehtoisesti tule auttamaan reittien rakentamisessa niin vois maksaa päivältä jonkun pienen summan ja sen summan eteen myös tehtäisiin töitä.
> Se on kaikille mukavampaa kun on polkuja ja traileja missä ajaa... 
> Tää on mun näkökanta! :!:



 
Laitanko tilinumeroa tulemaan niin voidaan rahat jaella meän raksaporukan kesken  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 


Eipä täsä muuta, meikälä alakaa kohta lomat ja pohjoset kutsuu lol

ainiin, eilen jääty toinenki poski. Oltiin valtsun kans pk-lenkillä iltasella..tästä lähtee "15kilua veke kesään mennessä"-kierre  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

vähintään 20! ***** että ollaan lokakuussa kuihtuneita. huh, kuume laskee

----------


## V

> ei saatana, ja tässä viikon parhaat naurut




Tekin kaiken näkeneet ja kokeneet pyöräilijät olette joskus alotellu vai oliko se heti täydellistä ja kaikki hallussa. Ehkä teidänkin pitäisi jo se hyväksyä että olette aikaisempaa sukupolvea ja uutta pukkaa päälle. 

Sillon piti varmaan rakennella ite kaikki kun mitään ei ollu, mutta jos ois ollu niin varmasti olisitte käyttäny niitä hyväksi ja alottelijoina ei niin ole tietotaitoa pitää niitä hyppyrin nokkia kunnossa yms. Ja sillon oli teitä pyöräilijöitäkin sormissa laskettavissa oleva määrä ja tänä päivänä on jos jonkin näköstä dirtti ja streetti heepoa. Tästäkin johtuu tämä nykyajan pyöräpoikien vaihteleva taso. löytyy aina joku jolla ei niin nappaa tehä, ajella vaan ja seki on vaan hyväksyttävä. 

fillaripojalle meikä antaa kyllä täyet pointsit tuosta yrittämisestä vaikka kuinka yrittää isot pojat latistaa. ehkä teidän ois pitäny tehä omille aidatuille maille niitä dirttejä ettei uuet pojat saa niihin koskea..

kauheaa paatosta, mutta nyppii katella näitä uusien mollaamisia. Minusta on erittäin positiivistä että jotain edes yritetään eikä vaan istuta mesessä ja sätissä.


nyt tuli varmaan bannia foorumille, mutta pakko avautua, meinannu jo pari kertaa aiemminki..  :Hymy: 

V kuittaa ja kiittää..

----------


## Jeesus

hienoa, pääasia että tiimi toimii ja saadaan palautetta  :Leveä hymy:  Sorry vaan jos joku nää kokee henkilökohtaisena, mutta iästä ja aikuisuudesta huolimatta meikä ei fanita loisia ja spedejä  :Leveä hymy:  Tuskimpa kovin moni muukaan joka oikeesti jotain on tehnytkin, netissä on helepompaa speksata  :Leveä hymy: 

Ihan sama, avautukaa rauhassa, ei paljon kiinnosta

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

JEAH :Leveä hymy: 

sehän se oliskin. meikäläisen ja juhon märkäunelma, että ois trailssit kahenmetrin sähköaidan vartioimana, ettei junnut pääse säätään ja roskaamaan mestoja. maailma olis paremmin.

ja ennenvanhaan, 5-6vuotta sitten, oulussa, mie ja tony mentiin maankaatopaikalle kesälomalla lähes joka päivä, polettiin molemmat 15kilsaa asvalttitietä ensin jonnekki paskakasalle, jossa sitten kaivettiin ekaksi 4 tuntia, sitten ajettiin 2 tuntia, kaivettiin lisää toiset 2 tuntia. ja kyllähän niitä linkkoja ja linjoja tuliki sitten ajettaviksi. ja ei tästäkään ole ku se 5 vuotta, millon oltiin alaikäsiä ja samoissa ikäluokissa rollon junnujen kanssa. SILTI tultiin toimeen vanhemman kansan kanssa, kimmot, mikot, waltteri (siihen asti, kunnes se tunnusti olevansa meikää pari kk. nuorempi!). raidattiin yhtäaikaa kaupungilla, vejettiin flättiroppeja, kaivettiin suolla. sillon ei ollu ongelmia, ku kaikki teki ja oli siistiä. 
ja SE oli täydellistä ja hienoa!

toista se on nytten. 

hyppyreistä pitäs tehä kaikille sopivia, linjoista iisejä. haastetta ja ilkeyttä haluavat ei pysty kehittyyn. tää on niin nähty.


JA ei se oo heleppoa meillä "oldskool" harrastajilla/laifstail tyypeillä. eikö kukaan ajattele meitä? syö niin vitusti voimia harrastaa tämmönen säätö ku ei kelepaa ja on linjoissa liian syvät gäpit. vaivalla kaivanu linjaa ja joku muurahaislauma käy ajaan päivän ja ei korjaa jäläkiä. vituttaahan se.

....vois ostaa mopon ja ajella sillä jossain jängillä. ei mamman ja papan rahat riitä onneksi semmosiin. pysyväthän poies kairoilta. NE.


sitten taas lappiin.

kuulin ja näin tänään kivan jutun. LUNTA LÄZÄHTI räystäältä alas maahan!!! kuulu semmonen keväinen SLOTZZHHHhh... tiiätte kai sen äänen. KEVÄT TULEE, jaffa paistaa ja rusketusta tulee. ja sitten se kesä.

-T

----------


## V

ei tässä olla teidän kaivamisia mitenkään kyseenalaistettu, mutta miksi pitää näitä uusia trailien rakentelijoita mollata. eikös mm fillaripoika yritä näitä teidän jalanjälkiä seurata ja nimen omaan rakentaa sitä uutta. sieltä taka-alalta vaan löytyy se isomassa joka ei tee mitään. turha sitä on yhen niskaan kaataa..

En kyllä tosiaan tiiä miten asiat oikeasti on. olen vain tämän rovaniemi palstan tiedoilla liikenteessä..  :Hymy: 

Joo mahtavaa, kevät!!  on tätä ootettuki.. kuha nuo pakkaset vielä hellittäis..

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


neitikevät!!11

kohta saa kaivaa kotariin supermopot naftasta ja lähtiä torille keuliin!

----------


## Jeesus

ilmotusluontonen asia, meikää kiinnostaa taas mäkipyörähommatki! HElevetti, joka keväinen ilmiö  :Leveä hymy: 

Täsä on vähän ässää hiassa oukun suunnalle, saapa nähhä, huhhuh.

----------


## Hösö

meikälläpä kiinnostaa oppia burnaan kotarilla! ni ja keuliin!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Jaahas...se alkaa olla kohta kevät ku hemmo alkaa puhuun kesästä  :Vink: 
Se on varmempi kevään merkki kuin karhun herääminen talviunilta.

Mitäs Hösmälle etelään? Mitäs sano vakuutus kätösistä.

----------


## Hösö

no siis, nyt taas uutta lausuntoa, tai siis lisäselvitystä..

pikkuhiliaapikkuhiliaa...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

moro, luomispuuhissa lapissa taas. Huomenna vielä kauemmas etelästä, meleko rules!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

arvuutuskisapeli näin perjantai-illan ratoksi...

missä timo on?

vinkkejä:
-oon tietokoneenääressä ollu viimeset 4tuntia
-verhot on kiinni, enkä tiiä paistaako aurinko vai sataako vettä
-tunti sitten liikuin viimeksi, hain jaffaa jääkaapista
-luin jopa ridefreen palstaa
-en oo saanu mitään konkreettista aikaseksi, tää arvuutus on hailaitteja
-nukkumaankaan ei jaksais mennä
-pientä vitutusta ilmassa

saa arvata, 
voittajalle kylpyläkaakelipaketti roodoksen aurinkorannoilta

-Timå

----------


## Hösö

oulussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Melkeen veikkaisin samaa kuin Hösökin =)

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STvXxJ9CGgw
huh huh.

LISÄÄ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UZFwqxXDIU
ne pelaa sitä mölökkyä perkele talavellaki. mikä oululaisia vaivaa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRDmH7oV71g
oulusta tämäkin...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojIDMaLCWg
...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjlsIcRN_xg

oulu...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhY_3ogyqAU

ei nyt ihan oulusta, mutta melekei...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hhuuu...
päivän saldo aamuviiestä lähtien:
-8tuntia ajoa autolla
-6tuntia ajo bmx:llä
-seinäjokilainen perhepizza kolmeenmieheen
-jne.

ihan sika siistiä oli seinäjoen hallilla. pegless jamit ja 35-40 tyyppiä ajamassa. meno rento ja vapaa. uusia linjoja löyty, airit isoni, flow parani ja kokoajan smootimmaksi menee ajo. ihan kipiän siistiä.
nyt on käet auki ja rakkuloilla, polvessa postimerkin kokonen vekki, toisessa sääressä nakin verran verinaarmua. leviksistä molemmat polvet auki. je.

...jos sitä joskus tässä lähtis kotia takasi, lappiin...

edelleen: life rules, kuhan jaksaa lähtä sieltä kotisohvalta ja äidin pullamössöistä liikenteeseen. JOPA oulusta seinäjoelle!!! miettikää...

-T

----------


## tv.

Partsien maalaus osa 1, maalin testaus:

Testialustana läjä spacereita, vääntynyt satulatolppa ja seat clamppi. Pohjamaali pintaan ja parin tunnin kuivuminen. Ensimmäinen kerros varsinaista maalia levitetty. Tänään vielä toinen kerros maalia ohjeiden mukaan. Tavoitteena saada suunnilleen sama sävy kuin Hopen kultasissa osissa. Ensimmäisen maalauskerran jälkeen väri näyttäisi olevan hieman tummempi kuin Hopen partseissa. Tähän saattaa vaikuttaa punainen pohjamaali, joka "paistaa" läpi ensimmäisen maalikerroksen alta. 

Tuo maali on jotain vasaralakkasysteemiä, joten valmis pinta pitäisi olla kulutusta kestävä. Jos testikappaleiden maalin on tosi tiukasti kiinni, niin aion räpiä tuon maalin kanssa enemmän...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Ihan jees laiffi taas, kun pääs oravanpyörästä hengähtään tonne umpikairaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kimmo...

toivoa ei oo menetetty vielä.
mietippä tällanen, hieman suurempana ja eripaikkaan tilattuna...

http://www.ordena.com/digg/sinkhole.html

-T

----------


## tv.

Wautsi, Juhon mekadroppi on PODina pinkbikessä.

----------


## P-Joe

> edelleen: life rules, kuhan jaksaa lähtä sieltä kotisohvalta ja äidin pullamössöistä



Kyllähän se tuo on varmaan mikä eniten ahistaa, eikä se oulun kaupunki. 

Kotisohvalta ei tartte edes kauas lähteä. Oli ihan törkeän hauskaa hiihdellä vajaat parituntia ristiin rastiin lähimettiä. Aiheeseen liittyvä megavinkki: 70-luvun karhun tunturisuksilla ei kannata laskea telemarkkia vaikka niissä kuinka olisi kantit kyljissä, ei varsinkaan huonosti siteisiin istuvien nahkasaappaiden kanssa. Kylkimyyry on päivän sana. 

Niin ja viime viikonloppuna oli Harri muistanu ottaa kameran mukaan salaisille treenimaastoille. Harri otti hyviä kuvia, ja sitten sääti valotukset mulle kohilleen ja sanoi että ammu tuohon suuntaan sarjalla. 

http://www.student.oulu.fi/~harrimo/...ara/index.html

Kevään tuloa ei voi enää estää.

----------


## Hösö

noni!  :Hymy: 

meikä o tuunannu vaa kotaria, taas! ***** son nopee!11

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no uijui.
makkeita kuvia ja vielä makiampi kona!

äskö oli kohtuu siistiä taas ajaa oulun hallissa. vaikka kohtuu perunamuussi olo oli seinäjoesta johtuen, niin silti lähti moovseja.

kuvia kohta ja huomenna takasi kotia, syömään omaa pullaa ja löhöään zohvalle! se se vasta laiffia onki!

-Tttt

edit:

kärpäsenä seinällä, pocket wallride, kaaresta seinälle ja smootisti takasi kaareen. je!

----------


## Jeesus

siistejä kuveja harrypetter! Pitkästä aikaa isojakin pyöriä ja uusia kuvia  :Hymy:  Eikhän meki saaha viimestään kesällä/keväällä Rollosta jotain mäkipyörärossauskuvia aikaan, vähän polttelis jo päästä ajaan mäkkeen..pitää nyt kuluttaa energiaa noiden moottorivempeleitten kans.

Lauantaina oli ihan lepposaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, jos vaikka pakkasi audin ja painais lahtatuhatta sompujärven kautta kotia. rovaniemeen.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

ei paha valinta, ittekki tulin elämästä takas tänne ouluun vasta tänä aamuna. Mitäpä tuota turhaa yksinäisiä öitä täälä perslävesä viettellee.

Pari randomia valintaa vanhoilta ajjoilta.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

makiaa. 

hmmmm. huomenna olis vapaa päivä ja nelivetomaasturiperheauto-audi pihalla oottamassa. mihinhän sitä menis. alta 200kilsan on pyhä, ylläs, levi, pallas, ollos, äkäskero, pyhäkuru, kellostapuli, kesänki, aakennus... hmmm...

toivottavasti sitä johonki päätyy!

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Mee ylläkselle ja sinne jonnekki päkkantreille. Ihan huippulumet. Luosto/Pyhä on vähälumista, tai lumisempaa.

Kävin eilen hiihtään 100km piikkirenkailla. Meleko kuntoilua, aikaa meni abt 3h. Rupiaa tätä tahtia läskit lähteen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## the apocalypse dude

jatkat vaan nykyaan speksaa kotareita(nii mieki  :Hymy:  ) ja muistelee jotain suon ensimmaisia pumppivirityksia, oliha se siistia joo. Noh, viikottain tulee tata paskanjauhamista seurattua muailmalta ku nakkee aina uusia kuvia, ***** OULUSTA  :Leveä hymy:  ja lunta.. no meilla on taalla tammosta

http://www.rapik.com/motosuomi/galle...album=15&pos=1

http://www.rapik.com/motosuomi/galle...album=15&pos=2

http://www.rapik.com/motosuomi/galle...album=15&pos=3

----------


## Jeesus

Mikko ei helevetti  :Leveä hymy:  Meikät on veikkailtu jo aikoja sitte että jätkä makkaa mullan alla! Misä vitussa nää oot? Haukiputtaalla?

Mikkään ei oo muuttunu, tervetuloa takas ouluun. Osta bullitti ja lähetään roppaileen portaita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## the apocalypse dude

*****, nallikarissaha mie, eiko sen naa jo hiekasta  :Leveä hymy:  No ei ku mie asun Saudi-Arabiassa nykyaan, ainaki jonki aikaa viela, sitte suomeen tai jonnekki muualle hevon vittuu. Joo, flattiropit on siisteja, jalat o paremmassa kuosissa nykyaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

noni, kohta pitää tehä kunnon roadtrip kun "rovaniemen" jengi asustaa ympäri maapalloa  :Leveä hymy:  Pakkaamma tossa ens kesänä Timon ransportteri täyteen evästä ja suunnataan Saudiarapian kautta vaikka meksikoon ja siittä kanadaan ja sit jos jäätie on aurattu ni takas suomeen.

Pistähän kännikuvia sieltä Saudeista, pussikaljaa kylänraitilla. Sielä varmaan ei tartte pelätä ees poliisia  :Leveä hymy:  Mahtavat ampua kyselemättä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Mulle on kerrottu, että Saudi-Arabialaiset käy Rovaniemellä pohjanhovissa ryyppäämässä ja sikailemassa. Kun ollaan kaukana pohjoisessa, ja vielä paksut verhot ikkunoiden edessä, niin allahi tuskin näkee.

----------


## the apocalypse dude

joo, ei taalla paljua tarvi ryypata, julisesti ainakaan.  :Leveä hymy:   Ja rehellisyyden nimissa taytyy sanoa, etta nama on pahempia ku suomalaiset ruattinlaivalla ku paasevat maasta ulos. Kovin on konservatiivinen maa, taytyy sanoa.. Ja ampuvat kyselematta, pari paivaa sitte aavikolla ammuttii 4 ranskalista, pitaa pysya vaha aikaa poissa, tais vaa polliisin nimi olla al qaida  :Leveä hymy:  puskekaaha ne kotarit tanne ni lahetaa vallottaa satametrisia dyynikukkuloita, 45 asteen kulumasia

----------


## Hösö

noni, jeesus ja härkönen!

pakataan reppu ja ajetaan nuilla katiskoilla arapiaan!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

apomikko  :Leveä hymy:  ei *****, tuo meikälle kameli/ak47 sieltä nimipäivälahjaks.

----------


## pyynö

Moro! 

Huh! ,ns karu meininki! Milloin olet muuttanu sinnepäin mailmaa? Onko enempiä kuvia sieltä teiltäpäin?

Ters: Harri

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Se mihinkää aavikolle oo muuttanu. On vaan sukkistellu salapiilossa. Tulee tuossa syslorossarilla joka aamu Erkkolansillalla vastaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Säp!!

Sinne menivät ja nti. Grissomin kohtaloksi on sotaleskeksi tyytyminen  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Hihinat tiukalle, remmit solomuun, kelekat nippuun ja menoxxxxxxx



Evväätki oli mukana sanovat

----------


## the apocalypse dude

juu, terve harri vaa, taalla kai mie oon toista vuotta asunu, enka kylla tiia millon lahen poisen. mahollisesti jo huamenna  :Leveä hymy:  voin mina taalta muutaman kuvan laittaa paikoista misa valokosta miesta ahistaa, kuhan tassa jaksan. Hyvia puolia: verovappaus, kaikki moottorivehkeet o suht edukkaita ku ei mittaa veroja ole, siinapa ne hyvat puolet oliki, huonoihin puoliin uppoais jo sata sivua, etta niista joskus sitte paissaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

makia ku täällä o satanu tommosta märkää paskaa koko päivän  :Leveä hymy:  ja nyt yöstä son jäätyny tienpintaan...hyvä vettää vasemmalla jalalla meneen, ois jeesus ylypiä ku näkis nuo sapatin jälijet tuolla tiellä...

onneksi on jo taitoa sen verra et toloppa jäi 10cm päähä, ja rellun keula 5cm päähä  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eess :Leveä hymy: 

kohtuu holtitonta. mie voin kuvitella kun mikko nauraa jossain saudien netti-baarissa hörö-naurua meijän palstalle. siinä on faaraot ihimeissään...

...kummaa että äijä on ylipäätään hengissä!


ei siinä. keskiviikkona käytiin levillä. 2 luokka frendiä kyyissä leville, jättiin ne gondolin alas ja lähtiin ite lojotteleen omia tahteja. tapasin luokkakaveri jennin sitten jossain snowparkin huudeilla, laskettiin sen kanssa koko päivä,, oli kohtuu rentoa. jostain löyty jopa korkkaamattomia siivuja pehmeetä. oli kyllä ihmeen kiva laskia ajettuja rinteitä. milijoonaa lojottaa turistien välistä ja säikytellä ihimisiä. sweet.

illalla päätäyteen. pari kaveria tulee etelästä, toinen oulusta ja toinen vaasasta. katotaan lähteekö ne enää pois täältä meikän 48tunnin aivopesun jälkeen....

-T

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> tapasin luokkakaveri jennin, oli kohtuu rentoa. jostain löyty jopa korkkaamattomia siivuja pehmeetä. oli kyllä ihmeen kiva.
> 
> illalla päätäyteen.
> -T



 :Leveä hymy:  Osu ja uppos.

----------


## Grissom

Lappi, Lapimpi, Lapein

----------


## Hösö

jaha, multimediaa on menny muillekki...  :Leveä hymy: 

pojilla o asiat kyllä aika lepposasti...

----------


## Grissom

^Totta helekkarissa  :Leveä hymy: 
Meikän tehtävänähä se on väännellä puukkoa haavassa tuola palstalla. Online fotografi niinkö.. Onneks on vissii kone nuilla mukana. Saapi nuita parempiaki samantien näkyville.

----------


## Hösö

mikset sie ite painunu mukkaan? vai eikö pojat huolinu?  :Leveä hymy: 


aini, taas mentii vasurilla, nyt ei tullu kyl ketään risteyksessä vastaan, ei ees toloppaa  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


aini, kotariki alakaa oleen taas muodossaan, on ollu vähä remppaa...

----------


## Grissom

Ei meikä tohtinunna. Tuota kuvvaa kö kahtoo niin ois näkyny kolome kelekkaa pinnalla ja yks iso monttu :] jos meikkis ois ollu mukana. Jäin rannalle ruikuttaa, iliman meloja ja käjessä vain nippu lostin koodeja  :Leveä hymy:  ja kymmenen miekkavalaskiiltokuvvaa.

----------


## Hösö

ni just..

näyttää pojilla olleen kivaa reissussa!

----------


## Grissom

No en tiijä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

perjantaina oli päätäynnä. tivolin lattiat vallotettiin ja mukavaa oli. joku blondi ziksi tuli kysyyn tanssiin toiselle puolelle. sanoin että "joo" ja lähtiin kavereitten kanssa vastakkaiselle puolelle. olin töykeä ja epäkohtelias. sekä kohtuuella humalassa. 

lauantaina ajettiin ranuan läpi isollesyötteelle. siellä otettiinki iisimmin. kateltiin mehtiä ja käytiin saunassa. yhen oluen join ja syötiin nakkeja.


nyt oulussa. kohta hallille ajaan.

ja mikä pahinta ku tulin oulun kotio. NETTI EI TOIMINU! perkele, viikko ilman intternettiä, tv:tä, kitaraa, lappia oulussa... voi tulla kohtuu ankia viikko...

nyt isoveljen luona netissä. toivottavasti se yhteys kuntoutuu alkuviikosta. muuten leviää pää!

-T

----------


## marco1

uups, lähin erehdyksessä väärään suuntaan viettämään hiihtolomaa:


onneksi varjomessuilla oli sentään Sinisalon hanskat tarjouksessa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

oisit make soittanu, et oot täälä. oisin kahavit keitelly  :Leveä hymy: 


nii, tänää oli taas pitkästä aikaa enskahommia, alakaa jo vähä kulukeen se homma  :Hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

LAPISSA OLI JA ON MUUTEN VITUN SIISTIÄ! Olimma tuola niin kaukana oulusta_suomessa kun vaan on mahollista, about.






Niijjoo, tekasimmie leffanki.. Tosapa 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/99111-...ailer_0001.wmv

Jos nyt pakkais laukut ja lähtis PERHEEN kans kohti oulua viettään arkiviikkoa. Rankka tää kaksoiselämä =D


.........NOT

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Tuolta voi pällistellä suunnilleen loppuja kuvia.. tai on noita kait vielä 400 lisää, ei jaksa enempää  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar.../2007/unknown/

----------


## PeeTee

No prkl ku makian näkösiä kuvia...teksi heti mieli omistaa kelkka.

----------


## marco1

no täällähän sitä ollaaan vielä trendikkäästi vid femkanten. Keskiviikon jälkeen olis aikaa käydä lattea lipittämässä....

----------


## V

mulle kans kelkka.. ei kukaan tiiä mitään valioyksiöä mikä ois kaupan?

nettimoto kovassa käytössä.

----------


## Hösö

jeesuksen revi o myynnissä, kuulemma 16500e lähtee samantien sulle se... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

aika halpa.. kaupat tuli..

----------


## Hösö

no jos oot vähänkään tietonen netistä, ni pitäs sit tietää et se on vaan paras, nopein ja kaunein! ainoa oikea "haimarkkaaja" lapisa...

----------


## Jeesus

no *****, menit sitte lupaan sen ilmaseksi..pakko myyä tohon hintaan kun kerran on luvattu. Koska haet poijes?

kessää kohen mennään, Oulusa tuntu olevan +5500 jo lämmintä!

----------


## Teemu N

Timo -> Mistä löydän Tellusiteet ja monot kohtuu hinnalla???

Käväsin taas Tromssassa ja vuorilla murtsikoilla hiihtää 3,5h ja illta meni vuokra telluilla rinteessä, Sit menin ja toteutin pitkä aikaisen projektin...

Menin ja ostin K2 Piste Stinx 12.0 sukset lojumaan autotalliin nurkkaan, nyt sitten tarttis ostaa monot ja siteet ettei ne tosiaan jää vaan lojumaan sinne (ei ne kalliit ollu mut silti 50Eur).

Crispin monot on kait levee lestisiä? Mutta miten nuo koot menee (25,5-29,5). Tahtoo koon 46.
Tämä olis mukavan näköinen mulle:
http://www.freeheels.fi/products.php?p=eccdd2

Haluaa Rovaniemen vaaroja koluamaan. Valmiiksi on jo katsottu lenkillä ja suunnistamassa koluttuja vaaran rinteitä ympäri Rolloo (<50km).

----------


## V

minäki oon miettiny tuota suksi hommaa, mutta ehkä tuo kelkka on enempi minun juttu..  :Hymy: 

nyt se löytyki

----------


## Fillarimies

Paljonko on hintaa tommosella kelkalla?

----------


## V

oliko tuolla jotain 4500e..

kyllä se tieten pienempiki riittäs.. 600..

ei oikein löydy hyviä. ei viitti kuiten tuota bujettia enempää venytellä..

----------


## Hösö

sulla vaan uppoaa tuohon usiampi tonni et saat rakennettua tuon hipoksi!  :Leveä hymy: 

pittäähä siinä nyt pillettirullat olla ja 4m tela!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

Aini, nekki pittää laskea budjettiin.. taijjan ostaa potkukelkan..

----------


## Jeesus

Timo hoi, meniköhän meillä viimekesän salamointi ihan nappiin? 
t:tosioululainen speksinsinööri


_Asetetaan salamaan filmin herkkuus 100 ASA (tai 100 ISO tai DIN 21, sama asia). Ohjeluku on himmnetimen aukkoaarvo x etäisyys, jolta salama valoittaa oikein. Esimerkiksi alla olevan salaman takapaneli näyttää keltaisen viivan avulla, missä kohteen pitää olla eri himmentimen aukolla, kun salama on asetuksessa M (M = manual eli salama on suurimmalla tehollaan). Kertomalla aukkoarvo ja etäisyys metreissä mistä kohtaan vain tulos on aina salaman ohjeluku. Siis 2 x 15 = 4 x 7,5 = 16 x 2,7 = 30._ 

 :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.nikkemedia.fi/ivailu/nett...isu/raamit.htm

----------


## Sami W

Mistäs suomesta sais tilattua boxeriin alkuperäisiä tiivisteitä ja missähän hinnoissa ne liikkuu?
Tietääkö hösö?

----------


## Jeesus

eikö siihen käyny ihan jokku normimittaset tiivisteet? Pjoe ainaki luulis muistavan ko se teki about päivätyönä tuota pokserin purkua  :Leveä hymy:  Mää oon vaan lisänny öljyä ko vanhat valuu pitkin vanteita.

Pölytiivisteitä ei tartte vaihtaa, ne öljytiivisteet vaan.

----------


## Sami W

Ok. Pitääpä laittaa yv:tiä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

JES. NETTI TOIMII TAAS!
huh. pystyy ees jotain laiffia pitään yllä täällä perslävessä.

tellumonoja en suosittele ostavan netistä. niitten ku pitää natsata jalakaan 100-0, mielummin ajjaa autolla johonki liikkeeseen ja sovittaa popoja. tai sitten tilaa ja valmistautuu lähettämään ne takasi pariin otteeseen? tai tuurilla!

siteitähä nyt saa intternetistä, saksasta kait halavimmalla. käytettyjäki pyörii aina sillon tällön. relaa.com esim hyvä palzta.



salaman käyttö on just parasta meillä. salaman oma valomittari teipattu umpeen, sääjöt tapissa ja kokoajan samaa salamaa ampuu. sitten lampun eteen nenäliinaa ja a4:sta jos tuntuu polttavan yli. 
perseestä turha säätö ja säätö yleensäkkin. 
en tiiäkkään mitä tekisin kaikilla sääjöillä ja jollain lsd-näytöllä zalamassa. huh.


eikai siinä kummempaa. jatkais raikasta oulu laiffia.

-Ttt

----------


## Sami W

> tellumonoja en suosittele ostavan netistä. niitten ku pitää natsata jalakaan 100-0, mielummin ajjaa autolla johonki liikkeeseen ja sovittaa popoja. tai sitten tilaa ja valmistautuu lähettämään ne takasi pariin otteeseen? tai tuurilla!
> 
> siteitähä nyt saa intternetistä, saksasta kait halavimmalla. käytettyjäki pyörii aina sillon tällön. relaa.com esim hyvä palzta.



Onko tellumonoissa lämpömuovattavia sisäkenkiä? Jos on leveälestinen räpylä niin laskettelukenkien ulkokenkää voi ainakin muokata sopivaksi lämmön avulla. Mieluummin liikkeessä vaikka ompa tuota kai tehty kotikonstein kuumailmapuhaltimellakin.

Tuo monon koko selviää vaikka salomonin kotisivuilta. Mulla on 42 jalka ja mono muistaakseni 27.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu, lämpökäsiteltävät sisätossut niissä on. ja voihan niitä ulkokuoriaki muovailla, ite kyllä maxaisin ja antasin jonku monotohtorin hoiella tarkemmat tuunauxet.

jos lähtis maalaileen jakkaraa punasexi->

-Ttt

----------


## Teemu N

Oon kattellu telemark.fi ja relaa.com palstoja, mut ei oo siteitä nyt näkyny.
Oli CitySportissa vaan nii perkuleen kalliita nuo monot.

Mitä on vuokra vehkeillä laskenu nii Garmontilla 46 on ollu liian nafti ja Crispillä 45 menee mutta ei herkkua pitää kokopäivää jalassa. 

Tarttee vissiin vielä tsekata tota Tromssan tarjontaa tosissaan kun sinne keväällä vielä menee käymään.

Ens kesänä sitä sitten huristellaan myös Vespalla. Oli käyny konttorilla kääntymässä ja oli hyväksytty. Se on sitten "oikea" Vespa -60 luvulta ja kuutiota 175  :Hymy:  Ja Morinikin on menossa piakkoin verotettavaksi.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.




2000euroa palkinnoksi tuosta vaan...
...oisivat tuon summan sijottanu viimekesänä maansiirto vehkeisiin, maahan ja puumazkuihin... ois levi paljo siistimpi nykyään!

muttaku pitää olla niin wistleriä ja jenkkiä. AWESOM BIKE PARK IN COOLEST AND AWESOMEST PLACE IN FINLAND AND MANY AWESOM TRAILS AND FREERIDE ROUTES... huh.

vois enskesänä olla norjassa, oukun paikparkissa, tottorokan trailsseilla häätämässä lapsia, ruottin paikparkissa ja sillontällönm oulussa tienaamassa lantteja ja ruisailemassa hd:lla...

-T

----------


## Valtteri

heippa! käytiin suttaamassa vähän ympäri mukavaa kotikaupunkiamme ja täytyy sanoa, että oli ihan vitun siistiä. -2 ja kovahkoa lunta niin homona, että jäi vielä ajamistaki! ei jäätyny ees sormet! ei oikeesti paha laiffi-iltama.

t. valzu

----------


## Grissom

näkkeehä sen, vähänkö meikä nauttii OULUSTA  :Leveä hymy:  mut siten tajua miten helevetisä täälä voi säilyä talven hengissä ilman mopoa ja vitunmoista vouhotusta?!

t:jeesuksen käsi

----------


## Valtteri

> Täytyy alkaa hiomaan repliikkejä jo valmiiksi:
> 
> - Vitun Oulu!
> - Jeah! Pääsee kelekkaileen. Vähänkö on laiffia.
> - Meikä jää ikiajoiksi Lappiin!!!11!
> 
> Voin ajaa sen kelkan pystyyn johonkin kinokseen ja lähetellä kuveja, niin tiätte tekin täällä oravanpyörässä, kuinka paljon siistimpääkin voi olla!!1!i



 :Leveä hymy: 

meikääki vituttais, jos olisin perseestä. jeesus, jätkän pitää rueta speksaileen täst`lähin työmatkapyörän ohjainkannattimen asentoa ja tai nbx:n ja nbx liten vierintävastuksen eroja ni otat loputki huomioon.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

miten noi stemmit. 

mää kattelin tämmöstä, http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/rf09b.jpg , vois toimia työmatkanojakissa paremmin.  mutta oishan easton aina easton, http://smartbikeparts.com/database/e...50_xc_stem.jpg 12,5grammaa kevyempi.

...joo... tervetuloa lappiin, voin näyttää sen nelostien ja suunnan mihin lähtä...

-T

----------


## Grissom

hahaahah, ei ***** mikä vammanen honottaja  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 


speks pling ja työmatkavitunsinkulat  :Leveä hymy: 


Kohta ois taas vitun makiat viikonloput ja kaikkea siistiä tekemistä. EIKÄ olla neljän seinänsisällä jossain vitun nihkeässä velkarivarissa jossain vitun kemperseessä  :Leveä hymy: 


over and out

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kesällä vois alottaa nuo sunnuntailenkit taas. miten tuo isänpäivä, käykö kaikille, jos vaikka 21.20 lähtis tuiran essolta? etenis semmosta 31km/h keskinoopeutta tuohon puistoon ja siitä sitten omaa tahtia? käyhän kaikille? kerkiäis illaksi kotiinki...


-T

----------


## Valtteri

nimimerkki Tartzan-Timo (joku insinööriläppä tähän):

joo, easton on aina easton. näkihän sen ympäriajoissa ja köykkyrissäkin ;---) no niin asiaan: itseäni on ruennut kiinnostamaan lähiaikoina rullasuksien laakeridynamiikka erityisesti siksi, että voisin näennäisesti paikata hyvillä _leekereillä_ paskaa kuntoani. leekerihän on siis laakeri, keksin vitsin tuolta eri aiheesta (sisäpiiriä, sisäpiiriä) ;------)  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  saakohan rullasuksiin vaihteita, että ne voi sitten ottaa pois. oon kreisi sinkula_PAPPA/SETÄ_, niin tulee tällasta mieleen näin myöhäänkin.

ketään sunnuntailenkille lähtijöitä? veivasin liteillä 23km/h ja näin jännittäviä lokkien muuttoparvia. maksoin myös kempelerivarini lainanlyhennyksen. kyllä elämä on hyvää!

----------


## Grissom

Timo, sain just raleikkini suvalan takuuhuollosta takas. Tuli kingin vaseliinit ja kamppanjolon uus takavaihtaja. Meni kyl puolen vuojen kämpänlyhennykset, mut mitä ei tekis rakkaan ja ainoan elämänkorren eteen. Voisin lähtee ajeleen ens kesänä sunnuntaina, mut pitää eka keitellä vaimolle perunat ja viljellä takapihan tulppaanit että sais ees vähän väriä tähän insinöörielämään. Jos jätettäis lenkki lyhyeen niin ehtis illaksi kotiin. Esim klo 7.00 - 8.15 sopis mulle. Tuun punasessa tuulipuvussa ja uusissa ajosukissa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

miten toi trio niskalaukauksen keikka lauantaina? jos jokusesta oluesta vältän krapulan, niin sunnuntai käy. hiirosensuvalasta 08.00 köykkyriin kiertään mäkeä?

----------


## Valtteri

ei pysty, ei pysty, sillä kotiteollisuus soittaa foxiassa yheltä \,,,,/ ja pitää olla valmiudessa kun tuo kauniimpi puolisko on aina vähän hermona, heh... ketään mukana kimppatilauksessa ku ajattelin laittaa kevyemmän hanskan jostain liikkeestä?

timo: onko krapula?  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  voisin soittaa mut tulee semmonen yhteisöllisempi meininki ku kaikki saa lukea tän


t. freeride-pappa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

maguracult-club #12 ja frotld member #12 kuittaa.

edit:
miten nuo asennushermot joulupukista ja rotaxmoottorin porolenkki perinteisen sivakointiladulla?

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mite ois pikkujoulut yliopiston saunatilassa? jos siitä laittas teekkari-haalarit päälle ja etenis patiopyörillä torille heitteleen zerpenttiiniä toripolliisin päälle?

-T

----------


## Grissom

varmaan vitusti siistimpää asentaa homeisessa luukussa jotain saatanan kuituhaarukoita ko että rääkyttäis rotaxia jossain metrin puuterissa kilpisjärvellä tai huuattais STI suparulla kahtasataa norjaa kohti


MUISTAKAA että oikialta tuleva teekkari-insinööri on sitte aina oikiassa!





















eiku saatana, enhän mää oo ikinä testannu sitä kuituhaarukan asentelua  :No huh!:  Pidetäänkö meillä iltamat, kuunnellaan samalla vaikka riio niskalaukausta`? joku viikonloppuilta, vaikka puol viideltä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tere pohjolasta,

Lievaa mokkihoperyytta alkaa esiintya. Internetti ei ole pelannut kolmeen kuukauteen, ja ku korjausmies viimein tuli viime viikolla tuhannen kilsan paasta lentokoneella, niin olipahan unohtanut patterit lautasantennin suuntausmittarista (sellanen laaseri).

Arvaa loytyiko patteria Paulatukin Northern Storesta. Useimmiten sielta ei loydy edes leipaa.

Pakkasta on ollut se -35 noin kuukauden. Sinansa siihen on jo tottunu, eika untuvaa tarvi paallansa kantaa, mutta kun wind chill on tuulen takia jatkuvasti -45. Ulkoilupolitiikka rajautuu aika vahvasti jalkailuun, mutta jalkaoperaatiot kylan lahiymparistossa alkavat pikku hiljaa maistua puulle - jopa puuttomalle.

Sunnuntaina paisto aurinko ja oli -32. Ei tuullut! Riensin heti jarvelle fillaroimaan. Naita hetkia on harvoin.

Ulkoiluttelin Parksin Polarista aika useasti ennen kuin kylma jakso iski. Kavin koluamassa kaikki lahimaet tarkkaan. Sielta loytyi aika pelottaviakin slouppeja, usean metrin yllattavia droppeja ja jyrkkia linjoja. Lumi oli semi-kivikovaa, tosin irtoluntakin loytyi, kun haki. Haimarkkailin onneni kukkuloilla helpomman paan makia. Oli hienoa.

Nyt ei paljon kelkkailla. Naina aikoina saa kiittaa, etta on edes toita: teen sellaista ihan kuulia ohjelmointijuttua Suomeen. Kun kevat tulee, niin lahden koluaan lahikanjonit kelkalla. Sielta pitaisi loytya kiivettavia jaaputouksia, sweet!

Lahtekoohan mulla sitten taju, kun keho alkaakin yhtakkia tuottaa adrenaliinia, tuota vierasta kemikaalia.

Retkikunnalla kaikki hyvin, mutta kylla mie veikkaan, etta Revelstoke vois olla vahan hauskempi talvella. Onneksi kevaaksi ja kesaksi on suunniteltu kaikkea makiaa: kiipeilya ja kymmenien paivien melontareissuja karhujen keskella! Suomen keikka kesalla on myos mahdollinen, mutta reissun ajankohtaa en voi paattaa ennen kuin tulee lopullinen paatos oleskeluluvasta.

Balaamisiin. Lahen syomaan pakastepihvia.

----------


## Jeesus

Make, holy shit :O Janilta kyselinki jo jäbän kuulumisia, ko ei oo näkyny sitte joulun! Hyvä että oot senthäs elossa ja sulana.

Funtsippa sitä kesän reissua. Koita ympätä kato kaikkien narviikkien ja vuokattien ja muiden siistien roudtrippien yhteyteen. Jos ei muuten, niin järjestellään joku roudtrippi. Lähetään vaikka vuonolle kalaan, nyt ois venekki tosa Lyngenissä. Sais vaan lähettyä, mikä tahansa aika käy, järkkäillään vaan aikataulu natsaileen.

Oisko ideaa?






....vai pitäskö jäähä hinaamaan pururatoja ouluun  :Leveä hymy:  + läjä inisnöörivitsejä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei jumalauta tejjän kans  :Leveä hymy: 

aini, soitto vakuutusyhtiöön kantoi hedelmää, yhteishaussa paperit vetämään. päätös pitäs olla ennen syksyä tiedossa  :Hymy: 

käpälät verillä ja ekaa saikkua pidellessä, siis käkien takia  :Leveä hymy: 



aini, kauniimpi puolisko alako pistää hanttiin lapin suhteen, voisko jonku villarinörtin vaimo tulla sen ystäväksi ouluun ni mie voin sit vaa rassata kotaria kaikki päivät...

----------


## Hösö

oulua ootellessa! oon jo pation toripolliisin tapaamista pikkuhiliaa valamistellu.








niin, siis näähän on nyt vaan nopeesti hangattu. ns. kokeilu. viikonlopulla varmaan takahaarukka irti ja laikka laulamaan. 


kyllä sit kelepaa jätskit syyä torilla...

----------


## marco1

Ootta te hassuja, pallo jalassa jossakin ikävässä paikassa ja sieltä ei osata ottaa kuin viikonloppulomia. Nössöt!
Itse tässä opettelen elämään minibudjetilla (käteen n. 200e kuussa) ja jos tästä selviää vielä töihin niin pitäis alkaa hieman toisenlainen laiffi.

----------


## Hösö

onko jätkä vieläki sairas?

----------


## Grissom

onko jätkät kaikki ihan sairaita?

Sain tossa projektin valmiiksi..siis ei mikään homosinkulatyömatkaspeedsteri, vaan ihan kelkkaleffa, hohohoho

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/99608-..._ii_4_real.wmv (90mb)

vähän kyl harmittaa, et ton reissun takia jäi köykkyrin ympäriajot sun muut oulujo-kihiihot välistä. Mut hei, mennään sit ens..totanoin, ei mennäkkään. Viikonloppuna taas Naruskan kairaa kiertään, johan toi perunankeiton ja anoppilassa patsastelun voittaa.

t: jos_olisin_tyytyväinen_ouluun_olisin_vihannes

ps. timolle terkkuja, lähestyt taas tällä hetkellä oulua täyellisen bmx-päivän jälkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kiitos.

täydellinen päivähän siitä tulikin.

jannen, valakoseen loottukseen lastattiin 3 pyörää takakonttiin ja kolome miestä ja laukkuja etukontteihin. matka kohti seinäjoen skatecentteriä alko klo 15.10


ajomatka meni kohtuu iisisti. 
siistejä pitäjiä matkanvarrella, mahtaa niilläki laiffi olla, elää peltojen ympärillä, missä potunnoston lisäksi voi muita ihmisiä nähä ärräntiskillä vakioveikkauksen lomassa. oltaskohan kaustisen kohilla tässä, tai joku vastaava.


19.15 oltiin kamat purettu autosta, pyörät ruuvattu läjään ja holtiton flow alako. ihan sika siistiä oli taas ajaa, linjat kehitty, ilmat isoni, rullaavuutta lisää jne. jeah! meikäläisen tabletoppiki alkaa kohta rajoja rikkomaan. emäputki kainalossa ja jalat solomussa. vaaterissa se pyörä on, vaikka mies on suorassa. muillaki ajo natsas täysillä, välillä piti poloville ja ranteille kylymäpussia näyttää ettei ihan perunasalaatiksi menny. 
paikalla oli 2 rentoa teuvalaista bmx-frendiä plus joku randomtähti seinäjoki-freeride piireistä maastopolkupyörällä.

22.20 ajot loppu ja pakattiin auto lähtökuntoon. seinäjoen abc:llä käet pestiin ja ostettiin levoton määrä sokeria matkalle. tankille pysähyttiin jossain keskellä mehtää. teitten varsilla, tuhansien vaalimainosten ja niissä poseraavien naamojen aiheuttaman raivon vuoksi tuhottiin eka benzinautomaatti sekuvaan. toisesta saiki nestettä sitten. 


lisää autoilua sitten vielä vähän...



2-3.00 aikoihin kotona. suihku, tää stoori tänne ja nyt unta taskuihin. väsyttää niin perkeleesti. käet, ranteet, niskat, selekä, vatta, jalat ja sormet hellinä. huh.

huomenna idols-semifinaali taas!

-T

----------


## marco1

> onko jätkä vieläki sairas?



No pikkuflunssaa pukkaa mutta täällä Punavuoressa paistaa jo aurinko, eiköhän se siitä. Kahvikin on jo valmista.  :Hymy:  

->Teemu
Tellu, tuo rinteiden balettiko se vei sohvaperunan sydämmen. Homokyykäksikin mainittu hieno hiihtolaji.

----------


## V

ou je, nyt löyty kelkka ehokas. huomenna kattomaan/hakemaa.. kohta meikäki voi sudittelu kuvia postailla.. tai sitte en..

luntaki tulee.. ei enää tunnu tää talvi yhtään niin ahistavalta..

----------


## Jeesus

Kaikennäköstä sitä onki tapahtunu matkan varrella. Kännikästä löyty todisteita.

----------


## Jeesus

tobleroonetki meillä ostetaan 4.5kg paketeissa =D



Valtteri ehotti, että ajettais nihkeitä ihmisiä karkuun meren yli ruottiin



ei edes yhtä päivää...

----------


## Jeesus

en nää mitään eroa missä ois..tuola




vai täälä




tosa vielä yks kiinijääny kelekka hohohoho + maantiepyörä/megane1.4 vitsejä yms nihkeyksiä korkeamman asteen ihmisille.

----------


## PeeTee

Olipas Hemmo makian näköstä lojottelua videolla. Tahtoo kelkan!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

siisti video joo. en kelekkaa taho, tahon vuorille ja tuntureille laskemaan.

minua kun ei tuo rotaxin mylvivä ääni kiinnosta, eikä kelkan pystyyn ajaminen metrin hankeen.

lähtis asentaan kuituhaarrukkaa työmatkasinkulatransferiin.

-T

----------


## Hösö

työmatkaoululaiset vois kokeilla joskus tommosta ni ei välttämättä ahistas nii palioa...

ja nyt en tarkota sitä hipolomaa minkä saatta eukoiltanne "kakkosnelosta" varten. jiihaa, telttailemaan ja 2 olutta illalla "makkurin" kera ni jo unimaittaa. sillä onhan takana jo ekojen 8tunnin aikana ajetut 7kierrosta uudella maastofixillä...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

uus sivu kiitos.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

*torstai:*

meikä lähti ostaan uutta joustokeulaa koulupyörään tuolta marketeilta. 
euromarketti vaikutti kohtuulliselta mestalta, joten sinne siis. pihalle ku pysäköin, niin joku kaveri hyökkäs ikkunaan ja kysy, onko vaihtaa kolikoita pienemmixi, että pystys pajatsoa pellaan?


...

----------


## Valtteri

..ja minähän se satuin olemaan. oli pajatson sm:t käsillä ja jännitti, että saako vaimo mut kiinni. kytkin sen kempeleen rivarin päätyhuoneistoon, niin tuskin se sieltä pääsee irti - edes kuituhaarukalla. haarukasta puheenollen: tarvitsin lisää käteistä. kimppatilauksella kotiutunut judy c (toimii työmatkasetupissa v-tun hyvin) piti myydä ja hyvään hintaan, tietysti. tätä on addiktin arki. niin ja koodarin.

----------


## Grissom

Jumalan kätenä ja Jeesuksena varjona yllätin pojat syntisestä rassauksesta :------SDD. Eli JUDYn asentamisesta tommoseen PAINAVAAN käyttökelvottomaan pyörän pilakuvaan. Totesin jäbille, että nostakaahan kytkintä ja painelkaa sillä työsuhdeautonkorvikkeella suvalaan tai barracudaonlineshoppiin ostaan parempia raameja alle! Tommosela voi ajaa, ei pääsis ees uci painorajoihin, ees rälläköimällä putket veke tosta resusta.



Jäbät lähtiki melekosta matalakiitoa. Käsijarru pohjasa niinku tyylikkäimmäkki TM:n onlineautokoulun oppilaat. Kärsivät ilmeet naamalla pojjaat joutu tyytymään 1.5 Civicciin kun urheilullinen velkavolkkari 1.4 ekodiissel oli takuuhuollossa polttimon vaihdossa. Toivottavasti timo ei saa rapulaa ja eukolta turpaan, kun haisee väljälle oluelle. joutuu pian nukkuun varastossa maantiepyörien osien joukossa  :Leveä hymy: :SD::S :Leveä hymy: ???===D

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

marketeilta ku lähettiin niin helekutin lujaa kempeleläisittäin, niin perkele olut loppu! waltteri sitten väitti, että sm-pajatson pronssimitalisti saa kaliaa ysinki jäläkeen ihan mistä vaan, eduskuntavaaliedustaja kun sattu vielä olemaan. mie niinku että mitä? alko sitten lyly rajalaksi ittiä väittämään ja sano pystyväsä todistaan sen ja niihä se piru todistiki. lupaan tästedes käyttää lukkiksia sukkisten alle, sama mieshä se oli ku päästiin vaalimainosta kahtoon ja vertaan!

...

----------


## Valtteri

no lyly tässä vielä terve!

oluet saatiin ja kurlattiin myslipatukoiden kanssa kurkkua kohti. siinä todistellessa myös droppailin torilla olevalta tasanteelta ja vähän räpsittiin kuvia, ihan kivasti tärähti tasaselle noin niinku freeryde-hengessä pelkillä kengillä. kyllä pappakin vielä jaksaa. ikävä kempeleeseen alkoi silti olla kova kun katsahdin kelloa: vartin yli yhdeksän. 
vahvasti hätääntyneenä edustajana kirmasin räntäistä rauhan tyyssijaa, torinrantaa, ja törmäsin tuttavapariskuntaan ja ilmaisin hätäni. onneksi rumemmalla puoliskolla oli aikataulu näpeissä:





> Lähtö seiskalta oulusta, kympiltä kempeleessä, ajellaan semmonen viis-kuus tuntia, syödään, lähetään viideltä ajeleen takas ouluun ja oulussa kasilta perillä? Kyllä siinä vähän niin ku koko päivä mennee..



huokaisin helpotuksesta. keskityimme katsomaan nähtävyyksiä, joten tuo mustiin pukeutunut osoittikin meille meren.

----------


## Grissom

Ei sillä Lylyllä niin kiire sinne velkarivariin ollutkaan, kun koodit oli väännetty jo edeltävällä viikolla ja perunatkin on kiehuttamatta. Meitsi sit näytin oivan paikan viettää aikaa räntäsateisessa oulussa. Kyllä täälä on kaikkea! IHAN kaikkea! Torinrannassa on siisti hengata. Nopsaan saatiinkin kulutettua aikaa ja jauhettiin ajankohtaista ja mielenkiintoista (elämässä ainoota) asiaa. Esim renkaan pyörimisvastuksia ja kingin leekerin nihkeyskertoimia. 




Hetken päästä oliki vitunmoinen kiire kohti sitä lämpöistä velkarivarinpätkää siellä Kempeleen autiomaassa. Kuinkahan tuo parempi osapuoli Lylyn päästää kotio, kun kuitenkin oomma myöhässä sovitusta jo kohta 3 minuuttia..

... no vitut se päästänykkään, vaikka kuinka huus ja möykkäs (piipitti ja honotti) pihalla. Jäi lyly nuoleen ruosteisia pyöränlaakereita kartanolle  :Irvistys:  Jäi siis pääsemättä tuonne lämpöä ja suvaitsevaisuutta loistavaan kaksionkäppänään sisälle, tänä räntäsateisena maaliskuun yönä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eipä lannistuta. aina voi pitää asiat sisällä ja sillon tällön palstalle vihjailla jotain todella nokkelaa, tai lähtä köykkyriin kiertään polkuja kimppalenkin merkeissä. siispä huomiselleaamulle kimppalenkki, ajokeskinopeutena 24km/h tarkka. varustuksena kuurainen kypärälakki sinisen överirei`itetyn kypärän alle ja homonnäköset kenkäpussit ettei varpaat jäävy räntäsateessa. varjo jäi vain seinälle ku oululaiseen tuli intoa!

...

----------


## Valtteri

homolta näyttäminen homot kenkäpussit jaloissa oli silti pienin ongelmani. löysin tuomiokirkon taululta, kimppalenkkien aikataulujen ja puoliharmonisen poikakuoron vittuilujen lisäksi, vapisuttavaa asiaa. en tiennyt, miten asiaan pitäisi suhtautua, tai pitäisikö suhtautua ollenkaan. rivitalot himmenivät mielessäni kun tajusin jotain: opin lukemaan tavu tavulta, askel askeleelta, kampikierros kampikierrokselta, läppä läpältä ja if-lause if-lauseelta. asian sisältö jäi vielä epäselväksi.

----------


## Grissom

koin myös itse valaistumisen ja hyväksyin maailman sellaisena kun se on. toiset on vammasempia kuin toiset, toiset tykkää toisista ja toiset ei. liityin valt..lylyn seuraksi tavaamaan if lauseita ja suodattamaan suurimman osan läpästä veke. Ehkä jopa opinkin jotain, tosin insinööriaivoilla kaiken suodattamiseen vaaditaan hivenen enempi painoa ja kulmakertoimia.

oulu on ihan jees paikka




...eiku perseestä

----------


## Hösö

kyllä oulussa ja kempeleessä tapahtuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

tapahtumat loppu tähän, pakkais kamat ja lähtis pohjosseen. Sorsatunturi kutsuu, ei oo ikävä tänne vesisatteeseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

kelkka löyty. saa arvata merkin..  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

olipa kohtuu siistiä ajaa hallissa taas.
uusia linjoja, uusia taikatemppuja, isommin mentiin ku koskaan ennen!
jea ja jes. ja jarrutki jättiin kotia. brakeless on jes.

julle teki takakiepin. siistiä


mie tein mehupöydän.


turndown, siis pystysolmu jasulta. ihme banaani.


mie kävin seinälläki. ponikyytiä.


ja huomenna rovaniemeen. kotia ikävä. sohvalle löhöään tietosena, että on lapissa.  kokkaileen ruokia sa syyä. huh. laif rulez!

-T

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

ee ***** timo mitä kuvia! Kohtuu siistejä!

Meikä pörryytti taas viittä vaille vittumaisimmalla rotaksin pöristimellä päivän. Oltiin melkeen korvatunturilla asti.. Lunta ei ollu ku 2metriä, meinäs välillä jo puhalluttaa =D










Tossa on semmonen osa, mikä on kampikieputtimen ja männän välitangon hyrrykässä semmonen meleko välttämätön osa. Tuola lohkojen sisällä.. 8000rpm taulussa tommosen ulostautuminen päästää meleko siistin äänen.. Onneksi oltiin ihan helevetin kaukana kaikesta Tuntsan perällä =D Pikku operaatio saada toi ryskä takas tien varteen.





valitettavasti mulla ei oo tähän hätään sukkahousu tai kris king spekulaatioita ku piti keskittyä tärkeämpään

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

huh helevetti, täydellinen viikendi taas kertaalleen ohitte ja uutta ootellessa. Oulussa taas viikko ja sit takas itärajalle pyöriin. Pienet piirit niinku meillä kempeleessä sanotaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Tossa kuvia, rotaxeja ja kelekkoja ja jumissa ja vitun oulu

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillari/album20/2007/zab/

----------


## Hösö

sviit laif!

isäntä täälläpäin, makosa ku näkkee lappalaisia!


tännää käytii kattoon hiilikuituvormuloita disainmuesossa! sviit!!!



pojat meinas et oon poilerin puutteessa ni pulttasivat ton mulle kii et o enempi daunforsee...

----------


## marco1

No mutta onpas Soomi pitkä maa, toisesta päästä lumet lähti ja täällä ylempänä on pihat tukossa uudesta lumesta. Fantsua, talvikelit jatkuu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Grissom

meleko makia keli oulusa, vettä sataa keskellä talavia.. Pikku kontrasti viimeviikonloppuun =D 







Samapa tuo, kotiasiat kunnosa, kahavia mukissa ja LÄPPÄRISSÄ UUS ELEKRONIIKKAPELI!!! TÄYDELLINEN laiffi taas viikonlopun seikkailuja ootellessa!







saatiin tosa muuten mahti idea miksun kans, vois lähtee täs joku viikonloppu roudtripille Narvikiin..niinku ennakkoon fiilisteleen juhannusta =D Ajas sinnem ottas pari pönötyskuvaa ja ajas takasin, täydellinen idea!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä on mukana jos otatta mukaan! rjd2 myös mukana. ja pete seppälä.

...itehhän lähen huhtikuun 19 päivä norjaan, jos ne lumet ei vuorilta sula ihan kokonaan poies...

rovaniemellä on aika täydellistä kanssa. lp-soitin fiksaantu kuntoon sunnuntai-iltana, nyt on mariah carreyn levyt soinu koko ajan.

muuten siistiä. paitsi tunnin päästä alkaa ruotsin kurssi. ensimmäinen ja viimeinen pakollinen kurssi timon kouluhistoriassa. katotaan miten käy. prkl kö ei napannu yläaste/lukioaikana se ruotti yhtäää.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

kimmo o iha vässykkä  :Leveä hymy:  syöpi vaa hiponaisen kanssa rakkausmuffinsseja...


eekai siinä, täälä paistaa arska...lähen virittään supermopoja kotariin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

noku kaikki muu on jo ylihipoa, niin pitää ihmissuhteittenki olla blingejä  :Leveä hymy: 


Meitsillä on pillarin runko kontissa! Aattelin ruveta täsä joku ilta väsään yhtä ROJEKTIA. Saa nähhä mimmonen tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

ei tuu mittään, ei tullu kelkan ostosta mitään.. taijjan alkaa katteleen jo mopoja..

----------


## Hösö

noni, osta minun kotari!

parit kolomet muovit! supermopot ja ja enskat+piikit talaveksi, palio uusia kulutusosia.pillettiäki o hankittu!  :Vink: 

halapaki vielä!

----------


## tv.

Ihan jees! Tuohon vielä yksi 6 op:n kurssi ja ins.työ 15 op.


hailaitti arvosanoista:

----------


## V

> noni, osta minun kotari!
> 
> parit kolomet muovit! supermopot ja ja enskat+piikit talaveksi, palio uusia kulutusosia.pillettiäki o hankittu! 
> 
> halapaki vielä!



Joo, selevä, taas tuli kaupat. ja voit pyytää mitä vain ku en tiiä noiden hintoja yhtään. oiskoha tuota kannattanu kertoa. 

Löyty kelkasta vikaa ja piti purkaa kaupat..

----------


## Grissom

son halapa, ei ny muuta tartte tietääkkään. Ota lento helsinkiin ja hae pois!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pitäsköhän itekki alottaa fillarikausi jo... 
runko pitäs maalata, uus tanko ostaa, samoten renkaat. 

kimmo, eihä sulla mitään melkeinuusia renaita olis rollon varastoissa ylimääräsinä?

santacruzz pitäs kyllä olla keltanen, tai kawa-vihreä...
tai sitten jotain kukkia ja mehiläisiä.

ja tän hetkisen luennon aiheena:
taide ja esinemaailma kulttuurihistorian kohteena, lähteenä ja tulkitsijana.
ja luennoitzija vetää mono-äänellä aika hyvin, ei auta vaikka on kuin stereo 5.1 kaijuttimet... eiköhä se tästä...

-T

----------


## Jeesus

timbo, no ei oo mittään uusia. Ehkä jottain hairollereita sun muita saattaa notkua josaki varaston perällä  :Irvistys:  ja tarttisin ittekki renkulat. 2.5 svampttingit etteen ja taka, niillä ajas taas kolome vuotta niinku entisilläki.. Sitte tarttisin uuen takaiskarin rutsiin niin sais senki kassaan, entinen anto kaikkensa levillä, siittä ei oikeen saa huoltamallakaan hyvää.

Nii ja vielä yks keula ois tarvista saaha, tai kaks.. Pääsis erroon noista poksereista, JOITA muuten mahto olla tallin perällä 5kpl. Osassa on reikiä alajaloissa ja osa on katki muuten vaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Orangeki kaipaa tiimimaalia, viimestään Vuokatissa voitas porukalla maalata tussilla taas uus väri pintaan!

----------


## Jeesus

meikä on sekasin, kiinnostais muuten ajaa mäkipyörää taas! Ruvetaan speksaan sitä oukkua pikkuhiliaa, meikällä saattas olla aikaa melekeen joka viikonloppu tonkia niitä irtokiviä ja multakokkareita. Soitampa kussulle täsä joku päivä.





Kesä ois muutenki ihan siistiä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep.

ittiäki voi napata enemmän olla täällä viikonloput, mitä oulussa.
arkipäivät töissä, pussikaljalla ja petonipuuleilla. viikonloput roissa. ei huono.

ja kesäkuun eka viikko vuokatissa raksaamassa, koko viikko!
kaikki uusixi, melkei.


-T

e:
http://www.coreyfishes.com/

zek kimmo, siistejä kuvia...

----------


## P-Joe

> ja kesäkuun eka viikko vuokatissa raksaamassa, koko viikko!
> kaikki uusixi, melkei.



Akun kanssa käytiin jo rinteessä kattomassa paikka, mihin saat ruveta dirttiä tekemään. Maat tulee koneella, ja mönkijällä saa varmasti ajella. Hyppyreiden kanssa saat aika vapaat kädet, kunhan ne on maastopyörällä ajettavissa. 50m loivaa alamäkeä on käytettävissä. 

Mulla tuli vähän kriittinen päälekkäisyys ja joudun sen varsinaisen rakennusviikon olemaan muualla hoitamassa isällisiä velvollisuuksia. Otan sitten sen rakennusviikkoa edeltävänkin viikon vapaaksi, ja käyn ittekseni kaivamassa SM radan niin pitkälle kun pystyn.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

mitään dirttiä tuskin alan suunnitteleen.
joku rento flow linja, pumppia, spooria, ja linkkaa. jeah.

mönkiällä italiansalaattia!

-T

http://www.joshkeyes.net/paintings.htm
zek, kohtuu siistejä maalauxia kaverilla.

-T

----------


## P-Joe

Ompas paljon trendikkäitä muotisanoja yhellä rivillä.  :No huh!: 
Eivaanjoo. Tuon tyylistä siihen halutaankin. Testikuskin hymyn leveys mitataan viivottimella, ja jos ei riitä, niin siitten kaivetaan lisää.

----------


## BAD bunny

Moro!

Mistä täältä Rovaniemeltä kandee ostaa öljyä joustokeulaan? Keulana kaksi marsun mx-comppia, jotka ajattelin  huoltaa viikonloppuna. Onko merkkisuosituksia?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.teamyoungbmx.com/media.php

vois perustaa bmx tiimin.
ois tissejä, tyttöjä, alkoholia, puskutraktoreita, mutapainia, uima-altaita jne.
huh, ois aika laiffia.

huh

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh. ihan levoton meininki nuilla pojilla! holtitonta!

----------


## PeeTee

aikamoista settiä pojilla bmx:llä ja ilman...

----------


## Jeesus

meleko siistejä kuveja tolla kalamiehellä huh! Ne rapukuvat oli ihan levottomia  :Leveä hymy: 


Paha pupu, käväse hakkeen öljyä esim Peterin kelekkaliikkeestä. Vauhtikamppeessa on ainakin joskus ollu iskariöljyä hyllyssä vissiin muistaakseni? Jos ei natsaa, niin tilaa Oulusta Dirtbikestä. Niillä on jotain hyllyssä. www.dirtbike.fi

Tännään puukkoa telalle ja viikonloppua ootteleen. Sweet! Pitää lähteä tsigaan onko juniori syöny seinään reikää. Ollu yksin kotosalla monta tuntia.

----------


## BAD bunny

Kiitos öljaneuvoista :Hymy: 

Onko kenelläkään rovaniemellä (huoltoliikkeet tai yksityiset)  ohjainlaakerin kuppien prässäämiseen tarkoitettua työkalua? Pitäisi saaha uuteen runkoon ohjainlaakeri asiallisesti paikoilleen. Ohjainlaakerina on sellainen tavallinen, ei mikään intekroitu tai vastaava :Hymy:  Aikaisemmin olen vaan hakannut kumivasaralla, mutta nyt huvittaisi tehdä homma kunnolla.

----------


## tv.

Bad bunny,

Motoroi myy castrolin ja öhlinsin öljyä. Castrolia on ollu 5w ja 10w. Puolen litran purkki on maksanu aina noin 10 euroa.

Mulla olis ylimääräsenä täysi litran purkki 7,5w motorexiä. Saat sen 7 eurolla. Ostin kerran, mutta oon kuitenki käyttäny aina 5w-öliyä.

----------


## BAD bunny

TV

Voin ostaakin, marsuissahan on vakiona tuo 7.5W

----------


## Hösö

ostakaa kerralla sitä öhlinssiä sinne! parasta mitä saa... ainaki marsuni o aina tykänny siitä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

köyhän on pakko yrittää. Vanaha matto poikki, "uus" vanaha kaipas puukkoa ja huomenna alle..jos tolla ajas lopputalaven ja kesän. 





Jeesuksen pikku apulainen vaan väsähti kesken asennuksen ja päätti ottaa nokoset tld:n ja KTM:n päällä. Laatutietoinen otus  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Tuli tuosa tallilaki pyörähettyä...

Hoonasin tuota putkea rälläkällä hitsaten et kiiltääpi taas enempi.



Tarkkasilimät varmaa hoksaa jo et mistä kohti o hoonailtu?

Siinä sitte kaiken sen paskan alta löyty pari rupiläiskääki ja pätkänverran saumaa...

----------


## Hösö

Sitte kö sain hommat melekee pakettiin ni paikallinen gixeriisäntä tuli kauppaamaan jotaki telekänpönttöä.




 On oikee hiilikuitua ja kaikkee!



Hyvin se sinne muovin alle jäi jemmaan ku soviteltiin aikamme...



Tuo rejjän koko vaa hirvittää :No huh!: 

Tonnisen gixerin pönttö ku o kysseessä!

Hyvin se soi, julisteet vaa tallinseinällä lepatti ku pikkuse väänsi kahavasta...

----------


## Grissom

ei mahu tuo simonssin pönttö olemaan tuola, rengas hinkkaa kylykeen.. Johan tuon näkkee sokiaki. 

Viikonloppu alakas, vasta tiistaina takas ouluun jeah. Vitun oulu.
 :Leveä hymy:  

kevättä ootellesa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sairasta, sammakko sairasta. ruottin tunnin tauolta. jag tala inte mycke svenska, tack.

kommeita pakoputken kuvia hösö!!1
...eiku muuten, tää on polokumapyörämaastofoorumi, ei tänne kotareita ja rotaxeja laiteta metrin kinoxiin pystyyn.

viikonloppu joo alakas. vois vaikka tehä kouluhommia, juua olutta, kattoa tv:tä, löhötä sohovalla... ...nii ja jos pyörätiet ei kovin sohojoa ole, niin mahan olla ulukonaki kohtuu paljon. 

...saiskoha sitä aikaseksi poikien kanssa ja käyä lapioimassa jotaki settiä auki syväsestä... kunnon mutarallit, aukasis jonku 10 sentin spoorin vaan siihen reitille. tulis aika jännittäviä laskuja. 

-T

----------


## tv.

Joo-o, nyt olis suunnitelma kesän ajeluihin. Kerkiää arkipäivinä käyä ajamassa Oukulla.

Tulen Norsulla töihin ja otan ajovermeet mukaan. (On muuten työmatkat 100x mukavempia, kun voi ajaa kaikista freeridespoteista tuossa välillä.) Sitte neljän jälkeen ajan tästä torin laidalta suoraan Oukulle. Siellä ehtii ajaa ja speksailla 2-3 tuntia joka arkipäivä.

Oon ennustanu, että kesällä on joka päivä aurinkoinen sää ja vähintään 25 astetta lämpöä.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Joo-o, nyt olis suunnitelma kesän ajeluihin. Kerkiää arkipäivinä käyä ajamassa Oukulla.
> 
> Tulen Norsulla töihin ja otan ajovermeet mukaan. *(On muuten työmatkat 100x mukavempia, kun voi ajaa kaikista freeridespoteista tuossa välillä.)* Sitte neljän jälkeen ajan tästä torin laidalta suoraan Oukulle. Siellä ehtii ajaa ja speksailla 2-3 tuntia joka arkipäivä.
> 
> Oon ennustanu, että kesällä on joka päivä aurinkoinen sää ja vähintään 25 astetta lämpöä.



Jaa missä siinä kaupungin ja torin välillä on niitä freeridespotteja? Paitsi torilla ne pienet portaat..
Miten ois jos myisit sen rauta-lapion joka on sun peräkontissa, mulle jossaki välissä? 5-10e?

----------


## tv.

> Jaa missä siinä kaupungin ja torin välillä on niitä freeridespotteja? Paitsi torilla ne pienet portaat..
> Miten ois jos myisit sen rauta-lapion joka on sun peräkontissa, mulle jossaki välissä? 5-10e?



Kyllähän tuossa lapinrinteen ja kauppatorin välillä on vaikka minkälaisia mettäpolokuja ja porrasjuttuja. Vielä jos jaksaa taluttaa aluksi rakkatien päähän niin sieltä on pitkä loiva lasku kaupunkiin  :Hymy: 

Voimmie sen lapion myyä, täytyy vaan miettiä hinta sille  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

eekö sulla ollu pannit tänne?  :Leveä hymy: 


ja muut pöntönspeksaajat, se o vaa ripustettu roikkumaan tuonne perrään tuo josimura. sit kö sen speksaa huolella kiinni ni eese mittään renkaisiin ota..kait?  :Leveä hymy: 

ni jos tuon nyt ostas...? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marco1

Tuo pyöräilyhommelihan on ihan mukavaa, vois kokeilla uudestaankin tänä vuonna. Eka lenkki takana, montakohan jäljellä tälle vuodelle.  :No huh!:

----------


## Fillarimies

Hösö en mä tullu sun enkä muittenkaan vittuilua kuuntelemaan...
Kysyin vaan tommin fiskarsin hintaa :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

tiitza tahdittaa tänään kellarissa.....tervetuloa!

----------


## BAD bunny

> Kohta alan ottaan olutta ja puran kaksi marzun mx-comppia kylppärin lattialle.
> Samaa vuosimallia ovat, mutta toinen on 1/2 cm lyhyempi kiinnostaa tietää, mikä niissä on niin erilaista.



Tuokin selvisi, öljymäärät olivat aiivan erilaisia. 
"Marzu 1" -toisella puolella öljyä niin paljon, että kun keulan painoi kasaan niin  tulvi yli. Toisella puolella senttin vajaa, jotta olisi piripintaan.

"Marzu 2" -Molemmilla puolilla saman verran öljyä. Semmonen pari senttiä ylhäältä mitattuna, kun keula on kasaan painettuna. Tämä selvittääkin erot mitoissa ja toiminnallisissa eroissa.
Ilta meni muuten hyvin, join öljyn ja täytin marzut oluella.

----------


## Hösö

iha komiahan tuosta tuli! vielä takajarrun ilmaus ja uuet palat sinne...

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Millos Hösö nähään Lavangon radalla? Kannattaa tulla, tosi hyvä meininki. Ite kun hommaa viime kesänä aloittelin neuvoja ja ohjeita tuli pyytämättä(kin)  :Vink: . 

Minkään valtakunnan vittuilua en kuullut koko kesänä kenenkään suusta mistään asiasta (kuten esim. näissä "meidän" fillaripiireissä...). Paitti tietysti niitä automiehiä paneteltiin, jotka ajoittain käyttää samaa rataa  :Vink: 

SM-pyörällä kadulla/maantiellä ajo on tappavan tylsää. Toissa kesän kokemusten perusteella ei voi suositella pyörää kulutettavaksi moiseen. Suomessa on liian suorat tiet.

----------


## Hösö

Kyllähä sitä pittää päästä koittaan joku kerta!  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

huh.

olihan eilen ilta.
tiitza soitti levyjä ja muut tanssi.





huh.

miten siellä etelässä nuin niinku ihmisenä menee?

-timå

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:  Etelä kuittaa Kuusamon muovossa vielä huomiseen. Sit takas täyellisyyteen. Vois olla paskemminki  :Leveä hymy:  . 

Hösö hei, sun mopos kiiltää aika plingisti. Raaskikkonää ajjaakkaa sillä?

----------


## Hösö

ajjoin mie eilen!  :Leveä hymy: 

oikeen opettelin burnaamaan vauhista kö olis satanu räntäpaskaa ja hiekkaa yhtäaikaa!  :Leveä hymy:  iha vitun siistiii11!

----------


## Hösö

kiillottelin tuon jalaksenki  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

...täällähän puhutaan mopoista!

Mites ois jos joku ajotaitonen ottais homman haltuun ja pitäs sellasen epävirallisen 1pv:n ajo-opetussession esim. Lavangossa tai Sipoossa? 

Ite innostuin crossailemaan viime kesänä ja touhu on aika karseen näköstä ja vauhti hidas, mut siistiä on silti, eikä kukaan ainakaan päin naamaa naura. Seljän takana saavat nauraakkin ihan rauhassa.

...offroadpro:n sivut on nihkeet, joten tollasen laitoin pystyyn: www.motosuomi.com
Hiljasta on siel vielä, mut lisää vaan porukkaa kirjottelemaan ja lisää kuvia, niin eiköhän homma ala siitä rullaamaan...
..ehkä...

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Kyllä kiiltää Hösön mopo. Itekin oon vähä kiillotellu mopon reunoja. Aloittelin vähän karkeemmalla:



On muuten hyvät, tommoset kunnon karjaraudat. KUN lippaa niin noiden ja akselinpääslaiderin varassa menee. Mitään muuta ei oo tullut pyörään kaadoissa, mitä nyt muovit jostakin kohtaa vähä irvistää. Ja tietysti nahkapuku kevenee...

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

terveiset korsosta, eiku sorsasta.. olimma tuola tunturin takana taas jäämässä jumiin =D







Huomakkaa muuten, kaikki hymyilee ja kaikilla on vitun siisti laiffi. Ei muuten olla kempeleessä =D




Hoi smototyypit. Jos teillä on rypylärenkulat noihin kamppeisiin niin tulukaapa SUUREN ja mahtavan Hösökuninkaan kans joku kerta pohjosseen..on muuten vitun siistejä baanoja =)

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

kuitenki halusitta, tosa








On muuten oltu vimpan kuukauen aikana meleko paljon tien päällä =D Kertyny hieman tota romua.

----------


## Hösö

joo,kesälä ollaan sit vko lapisa vaan vetämäsä moporalea! sviiit!  :Cool: 


nii, pyöräkaista, mikä tuo husse on? ja sie oot vissii tääläpäin kans? kesälä vois mennä vettää zufeet mutterille ja siitä sit ralettaan jonnekki? vai onko tuo ees kilivisä? :Sarkastinen: 


aini, käväsin äänestämässäki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

oisit pistäny tohon lipukkeeseen vielä toisen kerran kekkonen tai kakkonen. En itte joutanu äänestään niitä turhia ihmisiä ko piti olla tekemässä kaikkea kiellettyä ja siistiä!

Tosa muutama panoraama. Rajoja näkkyy joojoo hommatkaa elämä  :Leveä hymy: 

Kuva 1.
Kuva 2.
Kuva 3.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

voi jeeveli.
ite änestin jotain vihreetä tyyppiä, oli sama etunimi ku mulla, niin heitin 51:sen laateriin.

mutta kimmo hei, älä ota nuin siistejä kuvia nuin siisteistä paikoista!

kyllä mieki vielä pääsen räväyttään tunturikuvapotin joku päivä tässä kevväällä. tai jos kaikki menee niinku pitää, niin vuoriaki on luvassa! 

silti kohtuu siistiä.

ja mikä tuo kamera on? peten sponsori canoni vai mitä hä?

nyt pitäs kouluhommia saaha tehtyä jonkuverran, saa nähä onko rutiinia?

-T

----------


## marco1

> Tosa muutama panoraama. Rajoja näkkyy joojoo hommatkaa elämä



Rajat on rakkautta, semmoinen mainos oli joskus jossain, tätä se vissiin tarkoitti.

Fantsua että talvi jatkuu, ehtii ulkoilla lumillakin vielä.  :Hymy:  
Teemu suuttui vissiin siitä tellukommentista sen verran ettei enää vastaa viesteihin. Prööt!

Naivia ajattelua tuommoinen Kekkosen äänestäminen, vaikka perintö elää niin äijähän on kanttuvei. Olisit äänestänyt Lordia, Lordi elää!

----------


## Teemu N

En mie mitää suuttunu oo  :Hymy: 

Olen ollu vaan nii paljo reissun päällä. Viime viikonloppuna lumettomassa Kuortaneessa hisun SM-kisoissa. Oli kiva lähtä pe bussiin ku oli tehny kotona lumityöt ja sitten Kuortaneella ei oo lunta  :Irvistys:  

Mutta onneks täällä talvi jatkuu. Josko kerkeis sittenkin jo tälle talvelle laittaa ne monot ja siteet noihin homokyykkä vehkeisiin  :Hymy: 

Fillaroimaan kerkee aikasintaan ens su. Vielä la jäljellä SM-sprintit.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Komeita kuvia täällä! Mitä tuo valkoinen aine noissa kuvissa on? Oispa kiva päästä kevät lumille hiihteleen sinne pohojoseen...

-> Hösö

Eipä ole mopo rekisterissä, sais ku maksais verot ja ruuvais valot sun muut kiiinni. Mut ei huvita. Tulee liian kalliita kilometrejä ajella siirtymiä tolla vehkeellä eli ne kuljetaan Hiacella. Hussen SMR 510, muutamalla virityksellä: kansi, putket, öhlärin takaiskari, keula shimmitetty saksassa, startti poistettu, Maguran radiaali jarrukahva, leveempi takavanne, stm:n luistokytkin. 
Taitaa olla jotain muutaki pientä, jos vaan muistais. Sain "halavalla" yheltä kaverilta...

Teillä on täällä niiiiin hienoja kuvia, että pakko laittaa vähän huonoja sekaan (meikän ainoot "ajokuvat"):




Tosa vielä mallia miten se pitäisi tehdä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpHC8HQyKgE

----------


## Grissom

Helekkarin makia motopätkä, huh!

Timo, toi kamera oli kaverin 350d ja siinä joku puoliharmaa suodin. Noitten suotimien kans vois olla siisti kikkailla, aattelin itte tutkailla jos jostain löytys evukkaasti noita..tai vois kait noita itekki tehä jotenki jostain matskusta? Vaikuttaa meleko paljon taivaaseen ja sen väreihin.

Tulimma tosa hetki sit takas tänne vesisateeseen.. välillä näytti viel talavelta, täälä on sama manailla paikan perseyttä  :Leveä hymy:  Vettä tulee ja lumet on about lähteny jo.

Tollasta oli roi-kemi välillä, huh mikä lumpparisaje!

----------


## Hösö

pyöräkaista->onko hermusen maunon entinen viimekauen kisapyörä? tai jonku siitä supemopohussesuomentiimistä? ???

ni ja katoin noita sun kuvia! kikkailet hiilikuidulla? pitäskö sun tehä tuohon kotariin pari hiilaripartsia?  :Vink:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Toi on Viaberin omistajan vanha mopo. 05 mallia.

Tommonen lokari on ylimääräisenä. Meinasin laittaa Husseen, mutta rikki se siinä menee kuitenki. Ite tehty, joten jotain pieniä ominaisuuksia. Laita tarjousta privaan, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. suotimia vois alkaa harrastaa. pitäs joltain peteltä kysyä pieni esitelmä ensin, ettei mitä tahasa elmukelmua laita linssien eteen.

nyt ruotsintunti ja tauko. menee kohtuu viheltelyksi tunnilla. suulliset skilssit kohtuu maassa ja sitten pitäs jotain keskustelua käydä vielä. huh. mutta selviää tuostaki. aina ennenki selvitty kaikista haasteista.

täällä sataa lunta nytki. loppuviikoksi plussaa ja aurinkoa, kohtuu makiaa, kevät tulee! pooli sulaa ja kohta pääsee rullaan bmx:llä ja isolla pyörällä treilejä. kohtuu siistiä!

tiiäkkö kimmo mikä ois aika siistiä
käyä narviikissa nyt ihan kevväällä. vois olla melekosta mutarallia ne reitit. luntaha siellä on vielä, mutta kummiski sen kondooliaseman yläpuolella, niin reitit ois "kuivat" lumesta. sais kohtuu holtittomia kuvia ja sitä mutaa ois kohtuu holtittomia määriä joka taskussa ja kolossa! vois olla kivaa!

takasi ruottin tunnille->

-Timå

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joku koira tanssii tuossa parinmetrin päässä.

-T

----------


## Grissom

meikän jaloissa joku koira nakertaa luukalikkaa omg, son toi sama joka assuu täälä.


Dimo, se narcvick ois ihan jees, mut ne hissithän aukes vissiin vasta joskus elokuussa tai jottain. Jos ei oo mitään tärkeempää, niin miks ei tonnekki. On vähän orpo olo ko tällä hetkellä ei tiiä mitä ens syyskuussa tekkee..ko aina aiemmin on tienny vuojen kalenterin etukätteen.

jos ois vaan oulussa ja tekis samoja asioita päivästä toiseen, viikosta toiseen, kuukauesta toiseen, vuojesta .... mahtas olla meleko vihannes   :Leveä hymy: 

koira sano hau.

----------


## Valtteri

> nyt ruotsintunti ja tauko. menee kohtuu viheltelyksi tunnilla. suulliset skilssit kohtuu maassa ja sitten pitäs jotain keskustelua käydä vielä. huh. mutta selviää tuostaki. aina ennenki selvitty kaikista haasteista.




joo timo ei mitään hätää, itekki kävin vasta virkamiesruotsin ja ihan lepposasti meni, vaikka oikeesti en osaa mielestäni yhtään ko. kieltä. pidettiin kaverin kans esitelmä aiheesta dörröppna ab - dörrhandtager till bilar, joku semmonen älyttömän hauska itekeksitty firma. klaarasin silti esitelmän powerpointilla (suosittelen) ja suunnilleen kolmella ennakkoon opetellulla lauseella. makupala powerpointista ja firman liikevaihtodiagrammista:

----------


## Grissom

jaa nei vad okso vadevo jne jag heter peter..vähän jääny vähemmälle tuo maailman turhimman kielen opiskelu. huhu, å nuu ska jo furtsetta at titta po teevee.

Tosa hulluteltiin ajatuksella, että ois abt 450te rahaa ostaa kämppä. Sillä sais, 

www.etuovi.com/kohde/799688


tai


http://www.canadianhomes4sale.com/vi...ing.php?id=214


ja sit joku vielä ostaa tommosen helsingin kämpän  :Leveä hymy: 


meikälä on kaakaumuki kourasa, jaag haar en kup åf kakau i handen.

----------


## Grissom

joo ei saatana  :Leveä hymy: 

Löysin taas nää, jaag funnits den här ijen

http://www.geocities.com/x3mos/ouluskene

----------


## Valtteri

de er rolig att du funna funnits fannits fan funna de pagerorna som jag har findrarnade de! ja måste gå på sova och drömma rivihuskämppen @ kempele områd korv paistanda. hälsningar!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh helekatti..

taide ja esinemaailan kulttuurin historian luentokurssilla. takarivissä saa nauraa helekatti, opettaja luennoi jostain boomanista ja kaapin sisään sulettavista televisioista. ei sais nauraa!
"tonyn lento"

nii ja tiiäkkö mitä!

tony ja aki muuttaa samaan taloon kesällä ouluun, eri asuntoihin kummiski. ja tony puhu jos se alottas freeridia ajaan taas!!! tai ainaki jotain lenkkiä pyörällä!

kesällä vois oikiasti lähtä keulimaan torirannalle joku ilta!!!? kiristeltäs kimmon etuvannetta ensin vähäsen ja sitten vois heinäpäässä käyä vaikka!?

huh. 

ja siellä ruottin paikparkissa, uleossa vois käyä ajamassa ja puhumassa ruottia. waltteri voi tulla kielioppaaksi vaikka, selvittäis kunnialla sieltäki!

"tupperware, the promise of plastic in 1950s america"
-tän hetken aihe!

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

heitetään nyt pieni tony infromaatio pläjäys tähän väliin:
-päättötyö tehty, koulu loppuu huhtikuussa. paperit kouraan tonylle, klapklap.
-ouluun muuttaa huhtikuussa, työttömäksi, koska
-heinäkuussa äijä lähtee ARMEJAAN! :Leveä hymy: , voi olla kohtuu siistiä tonyllä! sentään kaveri on mastaofhc, siinä on teini-alikersantit ihmeissään ku tony nauraa ruokajonossa suuauki ja pääpystyssä! 

-huh, nyt syömään->
-T

----------


## Valtteri

:Leveä hymy:  23-vuotias mega-tony käy saksalaisella otteella yhen intin puolix vahingossa

----------


## Jeesus

:Leveä hymy:  Tonylle jostain rodeo 8 ja monsterit! Oishan se näky, mastaofhcengineering vetää salakku käessä kohti Nokian lasipalatsia RODEOLLA takaswingi kierossa, ketjunohjuri rallattaen  :Leveä hymy: 

Voi helevettilääne, melekeen ois oikeesti ihan siistiä että tulis se kesä. Tää talavi rupiaa oleen jo pulkassa, viimeviikonloppuna tuli taas remonttia muutaman tonnin eestä.

Ois oikeesti ihan siistiä päästä rossaan mäkipyörällä. Ja kaivaan jotain hiekkakasoja, huh.

zab littermagisa jotain uutta taas
http://www.littermag.com/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. sanoppa muuta.

akillaha on se rodeon romu tallinperällä, mun tietääkseni se on ihan "ehjä" vieläpä! siihen sulta joku vanaha boxxeri ja loput osat se sais shootterista. siinähä o deemaxit ja gustavit jne.!

kyllä se kesä tulee.

täällä on ihan sika siisti ilima. aurinko paistaa jne. kevät. 
viikonlopullekki luvattu puhasta aurinkoa ja plussaa! makiaa!

-T

----------


## Jeesus

siisti fiilistellä, ***** kohta sataa kuitenkin räntää kuukauen vaakassa  :Leveä hymy: 

Tsekkaappa litteristä Winter of Our Discontent complete video. Aika siistin näköne, vois kesällä koittaa kuvailla jonku pätkän huvikseen? 

Ainii, puuterihommat rupiaa oleen kohta mennyttä..Mahtanee vettää hangille, koko plappiin tulossa loppuviikoksi +10 kelit!!?!?!?!

Meikä tarttis kegen ja 2.75" fiftarin/manituun/foxin ni sais V10crutsin pois lojumasta tallin perältä. Aattelin tehä siittä koristeen olohuoneen seinään.

Tiltaanko niitä renkaita? Tarttis 2 paria svamptingejä 2.5".

----------


## Jeesus

vitun kuivaa lukia jotain speksausta. Pistämpä tähän väliin pari ihan kivvaa kuvvaa viime kesältä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.
mieki tarttisin nakit fillariin.

en vaan tiiä mikkä. mistä sie tillaat? voisin yhtyä.


suolle sis muuten melekosen megalinkan kaivettua kesällä iisisti. melko kaivo rattorilla hyvät pohojat ja alastulot sinne. vois käyä kerran tai 2 siellä kaivaan, ajaan ja kuvaan. kunnes rutiini ja inspiraatio loppuu suota kohtaan...

-T

ja video pitää tehä kyllä. mei voisin yrittää saaha jotaki aikaseksi ja käyä koululta kyseleen nuita videokuvaus vehkeitä, jalustoja ja valoja lainaan...

----------


## V

ei oo kyllä puuteria  :Hymy: 



hankikeli

----------


## Hösö

eihä tommosella pätkällä tee mittää puuterissa!  :Leveä hymy: 



käypi nuin vaan...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

hehee, joo sillä mieki jäleltä uskalsin pois ku hanki kesti..

----------


## Hösö

jeah!

mopo pellaa, postista tuli pillettikorkki, huomena tiivistään kone ja vähän katellaan tuota timpan rojektia etiäppäin, ville anto kaasarinmekavinkit->niitten pariin sit ensvkolla!

 :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tulleeko tuosta vähä komia?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tere.

Meillapain alkoi kelit helpottaa, nyt loistavat -20 ja arska helottaa. Eilen hajos kelekan kone jaalle, kun oltiin menossa hakemaan kelkkaa, joka jaatyi tundralle. Kaveltiin takasin. Matkalla tavattiin tuttu, joka tuli jaakarhumetsalta. Oli poikaa onnistanut, ja jaakarhun nahka lepasi tyytyvaisen nakoisena reessa, hieman sisuksettomana tosin. Kelekan takapenkilla istuva etela-floridalainen asiakas oli maksanut n. tuhansia dollareita, jotta paasisi matkaan seuraamaan metsastysta. Jesh. Oli kuulemma istunut takapenkilla "silloinkin, kun karhu sai quulan qalloonsa."

Uupss, mina olla tyhma amerikkalainen! Mina ei tajuta mita mina lipsautella minun suusta! Jaakarhuja ei saa lain mukaan mettastaa kuin koiravaljakolla. Ihan sama mutta aattelinpa vaan. 

Muutenkin: turismolla oli mekapaksu kokovartalountuva-asu mallia Michelin-ukkeli gone Fat and about to go Mount Everest. Pakkasta -19. Sellainen kunnon stereotyyppinen amerikkalaisturisti-kabloona-urpo.

Enivei, huhtikuussa meen Yukoniin pallistelemaan vuoria.  :Hymy:  Voipi olla kivaa.

-Meka 

P.S. Asiat paremmin kuin yhdellakaan oululaisella. Kiitos ja anteeksi.

----------


## pyynö

Heehhehe! Asiamenoa.

Täällä oli eilen Lapin aukealla Snourossikisat, kävin kattoon aidan läpi ilmatteeksi,
Jussi oli 4. MekaMakiaa eipä vissiin tee mieli kelekkaa, eipä!! Muutama kurssikin tentitty (2) ja suoritettu tällä viikolla: Estetiikka, Markkinoinni perusteet ja Tiedonhankinnan perusteet.

Onnea Timo, Tiedonhankinta rules!!!1

----------


## Jeesus

good shit! Eilen valtsun kans otettiin anti_oululaista aurinkoa ja oltiin tuola mettän keskellä kypärät päässä. Eipä sielä muita näkynykkään, paitti ne 3 insinöörislednekkiä, ei saatana  :Leveä hymy:  Kuvio meni näin

-3 kelekkaa ja tyyppiä keskellä lammen jäätä. Vuorotellen ajetaan laitteita eri asentoon ja otetaan kuvia,jäällä,keskellä vitun risukkoa ilman mitään maisemaa/lunta. siistiä
-kaikista hurjin ajaa kaasu pohjassa rannasta rantaan. Muut ihailee.
-hurjapää ajelee myös yhdellä suksella, 10metriä
-muiden vuoro, kaasu pohjassa ***** 20minuuttia 300m pitkää lampia eestaas..kyllä tuntu hyvältä olla oululainen, ei voinu olla muusta kiinni!
-Valtterin kans olimma sanattomia siihen asti, että noi lähti veke..KUNNES palasivat takas vielä 10minuutiksi ajaan lämä pohjassa eestaas tota vitun jäistä lampia  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei sillä, olihan se siisti kuunnella ku ROTAXi huutaa leipää sen puoli tuntia muutaman metrin päässä..Lappifiilis lol ja teki mieli ittekki pistää isoa puolta pykälään ja mettään vähän lissää ääntä!

Tänään vois toistaa ton eilisillan, oli niin siistä!

----------


## Jeesus

tähän väliin pari kuvaa norjaa, ens kesänä taas huhu sweet lol.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Hösö

lollerbois!




tuoha o kohta valamis!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

ok laiffi jatkuu, kävimmä tosa poraileen vähän lumihankeen reikiä. 



paska laiffi, joku homo salas wlaninsa, netti katos kämpiltä ja meikän kotiavain meni hukkaan. *****

Kohta näkkyys olevan kesäki, varjossa on t-paitakelit!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

näyttää laiffit siistiltä. paitsi tuo hösön mopon tuunaus. huh, rauhotu kaveri.

täälläki ollu taas meleko makiaa! 
aurinko paistaa jne. linnut laulaa ja paskoo marjat autojen konepelleille.

tottorokallaki käytiin juhon kanssa aukaseen paikkoja. kesä tulee!



sitten syötiin munkkia.


ja lisää.


huomenna uus viikko taas. 

-T

----------


## V

hiihtelikö teemu 3 maissa jäällä? siellä oman neiberhuudin lähettyvillä? meinasin pysäytellä, mutta kaikki hiihtäjät on saman näkösiä niin en sitte viittiny.. kruisailin semmosella mustalla salamalla vastaan..  :Hymy: 

tullu pärtsäiltyä kelkalla usiampi kymmenen litraa. paikat on kohtuu kipiät. puuteriaki löyty sodankylän kairasta..

----------


## Jeesus

tapahtui lauantaina. Käytiin valtterin kans kahaveetilla paikallisen SHELLIN paarissa vitun rankan ROSSAUSKEIKAN jälkeen.

joku toinen hyypiö:
-moro, mitä jätkä

Valtsu:
-ei täsä

joku toinen hyypiö:
-jaa jätkäki kahavilla

Valtsu:
-joo

.
.
_hiljaisuutta_
.
.


joku toinen hyypiö:
-JOO, pittäähän se KAHAVILLA välisä käyä

Valtsu:
- --

..huhu, vähän meitsi oli mykistyny tästä smalltalkin SINKOILUSTA pitkin savuista paaria. Se jäbä näytti muuten taksikuskilta, huh, en mee kyllä ikinä sen kyytiin.

ainiin, makia laiffi. Löyty taas jonku makia wlani kämpille, asiallista.

Näyttää siisteiltä noit jätkien trailssijutut, pakko kuvata joku hyvä viilispätkä ens kesänä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

rokrok!




minnehä nuotki ajat o hävinny?

----------


## Jeesus

ei noo kavonnu mihinkään, susta on vaan tullu aikuinen helsinkiläinen uraihminen  :Hymy: 

Saapa nähhä jos suunnitelmat totteutuu niin ens kesä, huhhuhhhhh..kunnon roudtrippi tulossa ja kuvamatsku voi olla meleko siistiä. Samoilla silmillä 48h tienpäällä ympäri lappia Timån hippivolkkarilla kontti täynnä erilaisia 2 pyöräsiä ja ykslapioisia.

Muutama siisti kuva.








Ja Harookzszsilla on miljoona muuta siistiä kuvaa, huh

http://www.harookz.com/

----------


## Teemu N

Siellähän minä hiihteli. Kattoinki et kummalisesti ajaa se kelkkailia. Pää pyörii kuin puutteessa olevalla sudella  :Hymy: 

Oisit käyny kaffilla... SIitä vaan penkkaa ylös.


Btw. Morini on lähteny verotukseen ja konttorille.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw3e64sosEg

ee :Leveä hymy: , revähdin sitten kesken tunnin melkei ääneen!
kummeli jätkät vetää ennennäkemättömästi. ...titta, titta!
 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

-T
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaVG2r_a9DM

lisää viihdykettä. levotonta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnoFIZLdYYk
koistinen kikkailee vapaa-ajatki

-T

----------


## marco1

Kaksi sanaa vai lasketaanko tämä yhdeksi: norovirus.  :Vihainen:  
"Norovirus kuuluu pienten pyöreiden virusten joukkoon..."

----------


## Jeesus

***** nuot kummelin varikset, ihan huippuja =D

Eilen iltapäivästä tuli miettineeksi, että mitähän vittua vois tehä oulusa aurinkoisena iltapäivänä..loskan ja ..hmm, loskan keskellä. Ei_mitään on lähin arvaus. Ei muuta ku koiran vaistolla koordinaatit karttaan, perhe INSINÖÖRIaudin konttiin ja nokka kohti parempaa mieltä.



Välitankkaus, tereoista vimpan päälle kalkkiutuneiden musat ja turbo punaseksi.







Vika silmäys oulun kauniiseen arkkitehtuuriin. Tässä koitetaan tasoitella pieniä pinnanmuotoja vielä tasasemmaksi. Hyvin pyhkii pojjjaat.

----------


## Jeesus

Päästiin vihdoinkin tarpeeksi jeeraan. Limonaadit valmistettiin vitun kaukana perslävestä ja myytiin 2l pulloissa ja piparitkin on sydämen muotosia. Tän on pakko olla hyvä paikka.



Vimppa oululaisuuen ripe nakottiin autosta pihalle, mätiä porkkanoita.



Verenpainekki laski pikkuhiljaa, päästiin jo näkeen muutaki ko loskaa ja .. loskaa.



Näemmä joku muukin oli hokassu, että pitää päästä pois.

----------


## Jeesus

perillä, eläimen silmistä näkee totuuden..tässä tapauksessa tosta koko ipanan olemuksesta pysty aistimaan kuinka parasta oli olla poissa oulusa =D







Ei ollu kiire tunnissa takas ouluun.. heiteltiin lumipalloja niin kauan että nähtiin auringonlasku. Mitä ei neljän seinän sisällä betoniviidakossa ihan aina näekkään.

----------


## Jeesus

Kelepas siinä köllötellä ja syyä lunta, joka ei ole niin sohjon harmaata mitä oulussa.



Illan hämärtyesä ipana konttiin ja kohti rannikkoa.. ei muuten ollu hirvee kiire, kierrettiin Kuusamon kautta kuun valossa.



Pikaset ohjeet vielä insinööriaudin mittaristosta, eka dee ja pee eiku ***** miten. Vois lukassa TM:n testin vielä kerran.



Lopulta kuun valossa selvittiin about kotimatkalle. Oli ihan helmi reissu tuulettaa päätä ja elukkaa. Suosittelen.

----------


## P-Joe

Vaihtoehtoinen toimintamalli:

Viikonloppuna pelattiin kaverin kanssa haloa kaksinpelinä kahteen asti yöllä. Enpä muista koska on tuota viimeksi tullu tehtyä. Huh. Pikkasen oli siistiä.  :No huh!: 

Kohta on lumet lähteny vuokatista , ja pääsee oikeasti mäkeen ajamaan. Pitää tänään käydä lenkillä, ja tarkistaa mikä on tilanne etelärinteiden salaharjottelupoluilla.

----------


## BAD bunny

Autotallia siivotessa löytyi turhia antihipo-partseja.

Jos joku tarvii, niin 
Voin vaihtaa nämä 12-asennusjuomaan, eli mäyräkoiraan.

Etuvaihtaja simpan LX alaveto, panta ohuelle putkelle. Takavaihtaja LX
Nämä on jotain vanhoja ysärin puolelta.
Stemmi 11cm normikoko.
Suora tanko
27.2 toloppa

----------


## Hösö

siivosin partsia...

http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21074


2700e lähtee jollekki tutun kaverin kaimalle.

----------


## BAD bunny

> ..Autotallia siivotessa... Voin vaihtaa mäyräkoiraan.







> siivosin partsia...
> 
> 2700e lähtee jollekki tutun kaverin kaimalle.




Pientä kuiddailua :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei kyl ole...

----------


## Hösö

noni! mieki saan huomenna uuet suuttimet! sit ootellaan vaan lekurin lupaa et pääsee ajaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Meikä Syö Meettwurtzitia!

----------


## Valtteri

itellä pipo pääzä!

----------


## Grissom

:Sekaisin:  MEITIN MIELESTÄ IDOLS ARI ON SIISSTI JÄBÄ!

----------


## Hösö

ari on kingi, se laulu meidenii ja sonataa!

----------


## Grissom

huhu mitä paskaa

----------


## pyynö

*kele Norja ja Ruotti on kaukana, varsintennii kisat, en jaksa ettiä kaikkia paikkakuntia nyt, nukuttaa. Huomenna Oulu flätländsiin päiväksi, työkeikka.
Mors.

ps. Åressa on peeämmät.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo, tulipa muuten mieleen:

http://www.image.fi/node/747

Tuli eilen kohtalaisen odotettu puhelu: kohta meika saa pysyvasti oleskella maassa. Ja sehan tarkoittaa, etta saan alkaa tehda laillisia toita. Ja sehan tarkoittaa, etta korkein aita on juuri rynnitty yli.

Tekis mieli sanoa, etta "makiaa", mutta en sano.

Taijanpa keittaa kahavit.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mie sanon, makiaa!

roissaki on kohtalaisen siistiä. kevät on parhaimmillaan, aurinko paistaa ja tytöt käyttää helvetin rumia ja liian isoja aurinkolaseja. peittyy puolinaamaa niitten alle. levotonta.

ite yritän viimeset kurssit taistella läpi, ruotsihan se taas kerran aiheuttaa taisteluita. ja meki w joudutana pitämään suullinen esitys pareittain luokalle. mahan kopypasteta tuon sun kaavion siihen suoraan. jeah.

illalla taas juhon kanssa ajopaikkoja auraamaan, loppuviikosta voi olla valokuvia jo bemaxi ajeluista!

jes!

-T

----------


## Jeesus

dude, laittakaapa perjantaiksi paikka iskuun niin meikä voi tulla ottaan jokusen foton ko jäbät rossaa!

Onko kukkaan käyny muuten Syväsessä? Jokhan ois lumet sulanu eteläpuolelta, jos kävis sielä joskus? Viimestään kesällä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

wellou, 
se riippuu miten aurinko paistaa, paistaahan se, mutta kuin hyvin se kuivattaa ne vanerit!

syväsestä ei mitään tietoa.
tänään ku juhon kanssa käyään auton kanssa miniä kahtoon, niin vois ehottaa jos kävis syväsenki zekkaan samalla!

...mallinnan tukankuivausfööniä tällähetkellä. koulu on kivaa!

kyllä se siitä, pikkuhiljaa...

-timothy dalton

----------


## marco1

> Onko kukkaan käyny muuten Syväsessä? Jokhan ois lumet sulanu eteläpuolelta, jos kävis sielä joskus? Viimestään kesällä.



Viime viikonloppuna oli ajettavat hanget molemmilla puolilla mutta tämä toinen aurinkoviikko on varmaan tehnyt temppunsa...
Jokohan olis kohta pieni pyöreä norovirus voitettu ja pääsis lenkille..

----------


## Grissom

good shit, valtteri kokos kaasarin päin vittua ja mopo ei saanu petroolia. Kävin sit tekeen pikaopastuksen keihinin sielunelämään, solifferi tulille ja suunnattiin matka taas kohti parhaita paikkoja. Huhu sweet että on makiata rossata ko muta rupiaa lentään pitkin naamaa ja ihmisetkin on kadonnu "lumettomasta" metästä lol.

kaikista parastahan täsä on, että perjantaina pohjosseen, su takas ja ke uuestaan..1½VIIKKOA POISSA TÄÄLTÄ PERSLÄVouluSTÄ  :Leveä hymy:  Lumen ja ilosten ihmisten parissa, vähän meikä oottaa!

----------


## Jeesus

petroolit tankkiin ja uusia seikkailuja kohti..isolohkocivikillä, aika kärsimys, ekopoolo oli yhä lampunpesimenvaihtotakuuhuollossa  :Irvistys:  ;( (( =(( ;-)




Valtteri haikailee kohti kempelettä ja lihapatoja. Meleko tuskaa, onneksi 15min päästä piti olla jo kotona.





Huomenna ois viikonloppu, siisti päässä taas kauemmas  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei ollukaan ihan yksinkertaista saada lupia voimaan. Ensin piti tulla Suomeen, mutta se ei oikein toimi. Keksittiin kohtalaisen monimutkainen suunnitelm-b, johon sisältyy mm. hengailua Whitehorsessa sekä vuokra-Chevyn luisuttelu Alaskaan.

Saan varmaan polttorauasta ottaan, ku ilimestyn Skagwayn raja-asemalle Rent-a-Wreck pirssillä ilman voimassa olevaa ajokorttia ja alan selvittää, etta olen Suomesta - mutta itte asiassa asun 300 hengen eskimokylässä 1000 km pohjoiseen - mutta nyt satuin olemaan täällä Alaskassa ajelulla, joten pankaas pojat leimat tuohon, tuohon, tuohon ja tuohon. Luvat kuntoon, boys!

Tulee aika reissu, etten sanoisi. No sanoin. 

Vielä kun saisi jonkun kaveriksi! Eiko sieltä jouda yhtaan nahjusta lentämään Whitehorseen? Käydään/ollaan/asutaan/kiivetään vuorilla (Denali range), matkaa 150 km hevos-citysta. Auto 250 CAD viisi päivää + pensa. Toukokuun alku - toukokuun puoliväli. Be there?

Edit: Internet alako just pellaan kämpilä, juhulaa. Ei menny ku neljä kuukautta. Laitoin äät ja ööt.

----------


## Hösö

no hei, mie voisin tulla! jos tää saikku tahtoo vielä jatkua sinne asti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea. mie kasvatan viixet ja hommaan ison meksikolaisen hatun ja soudan roskalavalla sinne rajan yli.
siistiltä kuullostaa kyllä! kuvia aina halutaan nähä, karhuista, kirkkaista järvistä ja vuorista!

...kiva yllätys ku ulostautu kotoa aamulla. maassa 5centtiä uutta lunta ja taivaalta tulee sikana lisää! huh! 
tällä hetkellä paistaa aurinko täysiä, ja nuo lumet varmaan sulaa kohtuu nopiaa...


viikonloppuna mallinnusta ja jotaki muuta rötväilyä. vois kokata jotaki safkaaki.

-Ttt


aika paljo tuota lunta tuolla narviikin liepeillä... lumi-imuri...
jännä piste tuolla ylläxen tienoillaki... kummia paikkoja

----------


## Hösö

olipa kivaa ajella..tosin yksinäistä mut kivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Olipa aika MAKIAA eilen! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hösö, käytä sitä synkkapiuhaa ja toista orjasalamaa! perkele!

eikai tässä muuta. takatalavi puskee visan ja poudan mukaan niskoille. 

hyvää kevättä ja pääsiäistä kaikille!

-T

----------


## Hösö

no ei tuohon känöniin saa mittää synkkapihoja! ja sitäpaitti tuo nikoni o iha paskana! ylivalottaa kaiken, oli asetukset mikkä hyvänsä ja sillee... vitun hyvä kampe seki... :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huh!

Onpa teillä kesäisen oloista siellä Öövitspyyssä.

----------


## tv.

Huhhuh, tänään piti ensimmäisen kerran puhua englantia niinku aikusten oikeesti. 10 minuuttia sönkkäsin jotain sille äijjälle puhelimessa ja lopulta sain meän sähköpostiin ne kaavakkeet mitkä halusin. 

Kuulemma työkaveri tuossa vieressä ymmärsi myös osan minun höpinöistä  :Leveä hymy: 

Tästä opimme, että emmie turhaan istunu lukiosa englannin tunneilla, vaikka silloin se turhalta tuntui. (koittakaa nuoremmat jaksaa istua siellä englannin tunneilla  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.

tuli muuten meijänki ruotsin kurssille esitelmän pito. 
opettaja näytti kahta metallikappaletta ja niisä pitäis tehä tuote ja pitää siitä esitelmä.
tämmösen tein tuossa hetki sitten. 

toi kaffa ja nuo t-palat oli ne kappaleet. 
päätettiin pitää esitys perämoottorista, ruotsiksi.

jos sais waltterilta lainaan sitä myynti käyrää vielä, niin ois loistokas esitelmä kasassa, ruotsiksi. huh huh.

huomenna ois esitelmän pito, saa tulla kattomaan. 13.00 luokka F2066.

..nii, ja eilen ajoin ekat setit bmx:llä. minillä kävin tiitzan avustuksella. oli ihan siistiä! ...sulaispa ne trailssit nytten, niin pääsis kaivaan.


-Tttt

----------


## Grissom

Onneks on tuo kesä tulossa niin rantakuntoon-kausi alkaa. Tällä satsilla lähettiin eilen illasta 



t. Grsm

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin juhon kanssa eilen minillä.

juho treenas lastenpyörällä ajoa ja otti pari kuvaa!
invert

vääntö

disaster lumihankeen


kliffaa oli!

-T

----------


## Grissom

Sgjkkgkgkgk

----------


## Grissom

Siistejä fotoja! 

Maailmankirjat sekasin!

Meikällä on 1½ viikkua lomaa ja OON YHÄ OULUSA  :Leveä hymy:  Ei saatana, meikän pitäs saaha niiltä 451vuotiailta orggisoululaisilta kyl nyt joku mitali!

Ei sillä, eilen piti käyä valtterin kans veättään vitusti spooria ja rossaan lätäköissä, oli ihan saatanan siistiä! Siis MAKIAA!

Valtsu poseeraa ihan vitun timminä jenkki kuletuskaluston vieresä.



Noin 450km jälkeen otettiin eka paussi

----------


## Grissom

ei ollu viel ihan kesä, sai viel makkeita lumispoorejaki aikaan..



pakkastaki oli, räkä jääty rapakaareen



Pimiän tullen puolilta öin oltiin takas, ei ollu kiire, lomalla, muutenkaan  :Leveä hymy: 



Illalla jälleen tavattiin natiiveja ku oltiin rankan reissun jälestä NAKKISÄMPYLÄLLÄ shellin baarisa.. Tungettiin sopivasti johonki taksimiesten nurkkaukseen, josta muut taksarit kyl katos ko näki valtterin. Yks jäi, mr. supliikki. Voi helevetti.

Tyyppi huutelee peränurkasta jollekki ötszlanille jonoon.

- MORO MITÄ JÄTKÄ, ET OO PITSEERIAAS VIELÄKÄÄ AUKASSU
- joo, en oo ko on remontti
- JOO KATTOINKI KO TOSA KÄVIN PITSAA OSTAAN HÖHÖHÖ

- JAA OOT MERSULLA LIIKENTEESÄ
- joo, tolla 151:llä
- JOO MÄÄ KATTELINKI TOSA KAUPUNGILA KO AJELIN HÖHÖHÖHÖ

- JAA EI OO KENTÄLLÄ AUTOJA, EN JAKSANU ITTEKKÄÄN JÄÄHÄ HÖHÖ
- ....


- JAA MIHINHÄ NUOT PALOAUTOT ON MENOSA LOL HÖHÖ VARMAAN KALEVA TULESA

 ... ei muuten ennää ollu yhtään asiakasta jonossa, tai yleensäkään 500m säteellä missään.

huh, rento jäbä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

makiaa...

jos  mie vaihtasin isin harrikkaan nappularenkaat ja lähtisin joku kerta mukaan?

kait tohon kuletus settiin ys 300kilonen mopo mahtuu vielä?

kait se onnistuis?

kesällä pitää kyllä pitää kokoontumisajoja torirannalla. mopoilla. ...eikä sitten keulita...


-T

----------


## tv.

Helevetin Kansaneläkelaitos, joutais jyrän alle koko paska.

----------


## marco1

http://freeridenorway.com/Narvik24/
Ihimeellisiä hömpötyksiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> http://freeridenorway.com/Narvik24/
> Ihimeellisiä hömpötyksiä



Siistiä. Joko mennään?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. 
kaikkea sitä.

mutta juhannuksena tuolla taas!

jos sitä pääsiäistäki viettäs, ostas munan ja laittas sen suuhun.
heittelis rikkaruohoja ympäri kämppää ja päästäs keltasia kanarianlintuja juoksenteleen ympäri yksiötä!

virpojille vois antaa retiisejä ja kovia kiviä.

jaa jaa.

-T

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

raijuustua ja ruohozipulia!

bongasin muutaman kuvan viime joululta. Piti kummitytölle rakentaa leegoista jotain, vähän karkas käsistä  :Leveä hymy:  Pirun siistiä.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

vois alkaa rakenteleen oulussa kerrostalon kerroksen kokosta dioraamaa joutessa. Naapurit evakkoon ja moottorizahalla seinään reikiä.





Yöllä juoksi ketturepolaiset taivaalla.





Narvikiin juhanuksena, muuten ei ehi

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

nii joo, munat suuhun ja vitun hyvää pääsijäistä. Meikä on taas lapissa lol sweet!

----------


## Hösö

jep jep! elokuun 20pv alakaa sit mekaloma lapissa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Aarrekaapista löyty muutama helmi filkkakuva. Tosa.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

dirtti, muutama monttu tullu tonnekki lisää =D





Välillä oli hyvä levätäkki, kuulemma? Josaki mettäreissula meikällä sammu lyhty.

----------


## Hösö

noni, lekendaarisia kuvia!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

ei ees kaivettu metrin hangessa ja näpsitty kuvia. 







ihan ok laiffi. Porilaisekki käväs kylässä kahavilla täälä ROVANIEMELLÄ, olivat menossa etelään vaikka lomaaki oli jälellä, outoja jätkiä =D Psysille terkkuja, muistakki että lupasit ostaa sen kotarin ja tulla elokuusa viikoksi tänne ajeleen latia!

----------


## Hösö

ois autokuume,taas...

http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=1180764

tosta sais kivan 300hummasen etuvejon.... :Leveä hymy: 


ja petelle! ***** jos et osta ni tuun ajaan tejjä pihalle rallia tuolla omalla!

http://www.nettimoto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_bike=448961

http://www.nettimoto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_bike=437584

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

koti-iltahommia täälä lapisa, kesäki tulosa ja kaikkea

----------


## Hösö

voe helevetti...

tujjotimpa sitte tuota telekkaria, yllättäen jossain huumassa oli oululaisia insinööriopiskelioita jossai vitun kilipailusa...kohtuu vammasta porukkaa...

mut ei ne kaikki oululaiset vissii oo iha tommosia, ainakkaa net kenet mie tunnen...mut loput kai o...

----------


## marco1

> koti-iltahommia täälä lapisa, kesäki tulosa ja kaikkea
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/101257-2/IMG_0849.jpg



Huomattavan miehekäs juomavalinta, elä unohda jäitä. 
(antakaas lisää sitä mehkattia....)

----------


## tv.

2006 toukokuun puolivälissä Nivavaarasta. Enää kuukausi niin pääsee hyppimään!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

ihan viihtysä pääsiäinen täälä lapisa. On hiihetty ja tehty vaikka ja mitä. Koiraki oppi puhumaan ko oli niin onnellinen täälä, eikä syyttä.







Rankan päivän jälestä nakit ja potut nassuun ja kohti uusia seikkailuja.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

niinjoo, ettei ne ROTAKSIT JA MÖLINÄT UNOHTUIS. Opetin koiraa rassaileen KELEKKAA, oppi heti, kun on parhaat opettajat.





Täyellisen päivän jälestä vielä munkkisetit naamaan ja unimaata katteleen. Perhana ko aika kuluu silimissä, vaikka valavoo yö neljään, ei kerkeä tekeen kaikkea mitä on suunnitellu, on tää täydellinen paikka kyl olla ja möllöttää.






Valtterille voimia. Kuulemma on taas työpäivä/ilta/yö, tai mikä helevetti se nyt sielä oulussa aina onkaan, tuska? =D Palaan täältä joskus 1½viikon päästä vaihtaan sulle uutta rengasta mopoon ja päästään rossaileen. Toivottavasti se loska ja kurjuus ois siihen mennesä jo pois..

AINIIN, muistinhan mainita, että huomenna nokka kohti KILPISJÄRVEÄ. Son se Lapin Alaska, tiiättehän.

Ja jottei menis ihan oftoopikoinniksi, kaivoin tallista Intensen esiin ja hokasin että kaikki pultit oli irroteltu vissiin varmuuen vuoksi..jos koittas huomenna rassailla siittä ehyen kesää varten.

Täyellistä laiffia täältä, eli siis niinku makiaa laiffia.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

:Leveä hymy:  _Valtteri muokkasi tätä : Tänään at 05:55. _ 

E helekkari. Makiat kellonlyömät. Onneksi yönkansa on vaipunu koloihinsa ja sun ei tarvi niitä päiväsaikaan katella, kai  

Aamukahvia ja kohta kahtoo uusia leuhkoja kelekkoja 

t. Grsm

----------


## marco1

_"Ooxä extreme?"_
Prkl. tuosta Valtterin sigusta tulee aina mieleen että pitäisi vaihtaa Auto.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Moro LAPISTA! Sunnuntai.

Pikkuhiliaa ku taas tokeni täyellisyyteen, aurinkoon ja iloiseen mieleen. Lähimmä koiraa kouluttaan. Tai eihän tollasta täyellisien ihmisien täydellistä koiraa tartte kouluttaa, kunhan heittelee keppiä ja kattelee kuinka fiksu joku ELÄIN voi olla. Meleko taivaallinen paikka tää lappi.





Ainiinjoo, sit käytiin tsigaan kun etelästä palaa ihmiset takas tänne mielenrauhaan. Näytti ihmiset meleko helpottuneilta ku käppäsivät koneesta pihalle. Täyelliseen Lappiin täyellisten ihmisten pariin.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Moro LAPISTA! Sunnuntai.

Pikkuhiliaa ku taas tokeni täyellisyyteen, aurinkoon ja iloiseen mieleen. Lähimmä koiraa kouluttaan. Tai eihän tollasta täyellisien ihmisien täydellistä koiraa tartte kouluttaa, kunhan heittelee keppiä ja kattelee kuinka fiksu joku ELÄIN voi olla. Meleko taivaallinen paikka tää lappi.





Ainiinjoo, sit käytiin tsigaan kun etelästä palaa ihmiset takas tänne mielenrauhaan. Näytti ihmiset meleko helpottuneilta ku käppäsivät koneesta pihalle. Täyelliseen Lappiin täyellisten ihmisten pariin.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Iltapäiväkahavit kitusiin ja rupesin funtsiin että *****, hirvikoe pitää rätkässä että pääsee täyelliseen hirviseuraan taas kirjoille norkoileen.

Ei muuta ku kaapista .308 esille ja taas oltiin valmiita ULKOILEEN, niinku täälä LAPISA on tapana.



Tsigailin että joku oliki jo reenannu vissiin koko patterin voimin ammuntaa, varmaan joku eteläläinen. Rekkakuormallinen jääny hylsyjä muistoksi.

Meitsi tempas täyellisesti tolpilta neljän setin lakanaan 150m päähän. 



Tauluja aattelin käyä periaatteesta tsekkaileen.



Mitäpä noita ees katteleen ko täyellisesti täyellisessä kaupungissa täyellisten ihmisten seurasa rätkii. Ihan ok täyellinen setti tolpilta ja kylmiltä.




Nyt onki kamat kerätty kohti seuraavaa etappia..Aamusta nokka kohti kilpisjärveä ja pistämään ROTAKSIN huutaan leipää NIIN VITUSTI.

Kauniita unia.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Voe helevetti, repesin  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?...sexpand=848670

Nyt kokka kohti pohjosta moro!

----------


## Grissom

KRIISI!

Yksin, Åulussa. Pakottaaaaaa. Onneks on helekkarin iso nakkiruisleipä ja maitua.

----------


## Grissom

Elämä voittaa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh.

melekosta laiffia taas jätkät ellää.
kimmolla perhe ja ase, waltterilla siisti duuni ja grilliruoka ja hösö muutenvaan speksaa!

itellä meni pääziäinen muna suussa ja pashat lattialla.
bmx:llä tuli ajettua, isolla pyörällä tuli ajettua ja siitä seuraavassa.

seurakuntatalon stairkäppi käytiin tiitzan kanssa ajaan, oli ihan huisa. 
vielä huisempaa oli eilen, ku käytiin oukulla rullaileen. oli muuten lasten auraamat mettäreitit rinteitten vierellä aivan kovia ja ajettavia. kohtuu siistiä spooria ja pumppia koko mettä täynnä. oli siistiä!

kuviaki saan nettiin, kuhan koulun langaton yhteys alkaa skulaan ja pääsee läppärillä maailmanlaajuseenverkkoon.


vuokattiki lähestyy. kohtuu siistiä lähtä viikoksi sinne heilumaan ja kahteleen tyttöjä mikan kanssa! sitten viikonloppuna holtittomia humalia ja holtittomia kuvia. ajaakki vois jokusen kerran!

sweet. ens viikonloppuna oulussa käväseen. isi oli harrikanki ottanu ajoon. pääsisköhä sitä ajeleen kohtapuolin.

oulusta:
jos pyytäs hakalan tonyä ja hautalan akia joku kerta kaupungille ja kävis polkupyörillä ajaan jonku pienen lenkin ja puhumassa paskaa? meikällä on ikävä tonyn ja akin yhteis naurua ja holtittomia juttuja. oisko sovittu?

jatketaampa elämää.
kouluhommia homona jne.

-pääsiäsimuna-Timo

----------


## Hösö

noni, tosi makiaa pääsiäistä!

munat kaapissa ja paskat pöntössä!

suosittelen tätä tautia kaikille jotka tahtoo pikasta nesteenpoistoa kehosta...


terv.oksentavapaskantavahösöhelsingistä :Vihainen:

----------


## P-Joe

> lasten auraamat mettäreitit rinteitten vierellä aivan kovia ja ajettavia. kohtuu siistiä spooria ja pumppia koko mettä täynnä.




Tehtiin muuten samaa Harrin kanssa vuokatissa. Kohtuullisen siistiä oli ajella. Jäät vaan meinas aina välillä yllättää. 

Rinteestä kuultua:

"Äiti, äiti, kato. Tuolla mettässä ,kato!"

Höh. Eikö ne muka ole ennen nähny kun aikuinen mies raahaa pyörää mäkeä ylös?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep, makiaa oli.

jatketaan opiskelua...

-T

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy: 


Käväsin tossa Jäälistä hakemassa porakonneen lainaan, jotta voipi porrailla naapureitten kiusaksi vaikka yöt läppeensä. Törmäsin matkalla kahteen epäkohtaan, jolle naurelin vääränä, kunnes pilkka osu ommaan nilikkaan. siittä myöhemmin...

1. Valoissa vilahti ohi makiamakia discovery vimosen päälle räyhäkkäänä ja ryhissä lähössä maastoon. Olin heti että jee, siistiä, kunnes renkaitten tienoilta välähti. Repesin keskellä liikennevaloja, sillä alla oli melekoset pimp_my_ride rinpulat. Matalan profiilin renkaat ja ihan älyttömän siistit ja kimaltavat vanteet. Että maastoompa siittä sitte  :Leveä hymy:  

2. Tässä huudeilla on rakennustyömaa, joka näyttää enämpi siltä että siitois jottai räjäytetty maan tasalle, sen sijaan että joku kasvas siittä ylöspäin. Sen eessä, pokkana, oli huoneistokeskuksen esittelykyltti ja auto. Suoraan ko jostai Kummelista. Ompa harmi että kamera on täyellisessä roissa. Ois saanu makian kuvan   :Leveä hymy: 

ja se pilikka-asia. Matkalla eksyin totisesti vasta vikasta risteyksestä ja menin tohon lähimarkettiin. Marketissa oli yksvuotisjuhulat ja kakkua ja kahvia. Ei paha. No onnessani sitte vouhotin pakolliset ostokset ja SIIDERIN ja läksin kassoilta kohti ulukoilimaa. Kattoin ko jottai räkänokkapentuja notku peliautomaattien lähellä ja meinasin huutaa että ONKO POJILLA IKKÄÄ PELATA. Kohtalo puuttu kuiten pelliin ja heitti siideripullon lattialle. Kuulu vaan iso PIFFFFF ku koko paska kuohahti pitkin yksvuotiasta markettia. Pennut totes syvään huokasten mun ajatukset ääneen. Kuulu vaan VOI_PASKA  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Huh, +10cm märkää lunta mössähti pihalle. Joutuu vielä hiihtämään tässä pööräkelejä odotellessa. 
Onnea kaikille kesärengasperteille.

----------


## Hösö

mikäs täällä on kesärenkailla ajella. mittarissa +8.5astettaselsiusta ja eukon uus katuohjus ois noudettavissa  :Hymy: 


aini, meikäki koki tuon -viruksen mahdin...


aika perseestä. hohhohhhohhoohh......perseestä!

----------


## Grissom



----------


## Grissom

Noni!

Kahen tunnin päikkärit ja lautasellinen porkkanalettuja. Vielä ku jaksas yhen yön täällä Atlantiksessa nii pääsis perhe-elämän pariin. 

Kuvia ootellessa

Aijjuu.. tossa tiellä on parkissa 525 kotari. Makia

----------


## tv.

Freeraiderit valmiina kesään:


Kuukauen oon veivannu Norcolla töihin. Äsken sain xc-Hodarin taas kasaan ja sehän kiihtyy kuin elukka verrattuna tuohon traktoriin  :Hymy:

----------


## V

aika rumat maisemat tuossa grissomin kuvassa..

iteki painatin tuossa muutamassa päivässä reilu 600km.. on vähä paikat kipiät..

pitääpä itekki laittaa kuvaa.. tosi selkeä

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hei oululaiset.

mietin, että eilen olis saanu kohtuu holtittomia kuvia kaupungilta...
jostain nakki-uutisista näin, ku keltamustaa jengiä huutaa ja haahuilee kylillä. kohtuu idioottia jengiä.
***** JÄÄKIEKKO! huh huh. kohtuu paskaa.
ketä kiinnostaa.

miitäs täällä eilen, kevät ja aurinko. linnut laulo ja porot juoksenteli metässä ettien puolukoita ja mustikoita.

vituttas asua etelässä!

nii, ja tänään kävin ruotsin haastattelussa, LÄPI! opettaja päästi rajatapauksena läpi, "kyllä sää yrittiit ihan tarpeeksi". jeah!

yliopisto koulutus taas tänään rankimmillaan.
plastisen sommittelun kurssi ja päivän hommina tein saviplugin ympärille puulistasta kehikon, sekottiin kipsiä litran ja valoin muotin. nyt venailen sen kuivumista ja kohta pääsee valamaan betonista ja kipsistä siistejä esineitä!
hep hep!

-T

----------


## tv.

> ...ja kohta pääsee valamaan betonista ja kipsistä siistejä esineitä!
> hep hep!
> 
> -T



Jos et muuta tekemistä keksi niin tee mulle subbarikotelo betonista  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Teemu hei, the-hankipyöräily -suunnitelmat viikonlopulta täytynee unohtaa koska kelit näyttää liian kesäisiltä:


Kattoo ny sitte mutta +10C alkaa olla aika raahata oikea succispyörä pihalle ja läski päälle.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Moro Lapista, taas. Tulin tosa eilen tuolta korkeen paikan leiriltä. Ihan jees oli, TAAS. Tekasin makian elokuvanki, varmasti kaikki oululaiset triio niskalaukaukset sun muut vammaset suomalaishevipändärit tykkää..tai yleensäki kaikki sosiaalisesti ja emotionaalisesti rajoittuneet.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/102097...lol_1_0001.wmv

Joka päivä huuatettiin rotaxeja ja illat juotiin viinaa. Ei paha keikka, kun vaihtoehtona ois ollu esim köykkyri ja vartin päästä kotio  :Leveä hymy: 











> ku keltamustaa jengiä huutaa ja haahuilee kylillä. kohtuu idioottia jengiä.
> ***** JÄÄKIEKKO! huh huh. kohtuu paskaa.
> ketä kiinnostaa.



Haha, JES! POIKA TULI KOTIO, LÄHTÄÄNKÖ TORILLE!! Ei ***** mitä aivoriihiä.

ei kiinnosta, ketään.

Tosin ihan siistiä, ettei etelämpänä juhlita totakaan.

----------


## Hösö

> Tosin ihan siistiä, ettei etelämpänä juhlita totakaan.




JEP! sepä tässä parasta onki, kö nää o vielä ni saatanan tosikkoja tuon lätkänperrään. noh, saapi töisä taas vittuille tietyille ihimisille vuojen  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

tosin, en aatellu olla töisä sielä ennää pitkään  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Teemu hei, the-hankipyöräily -suunnitelmat viikonlopulta täytynee unohtaa koska kelit näyttää liian kesäisiltä:
> 
> 
> Kattoo ny sitte mutta +10C alkaa olla aika raahata oikea succispyörä pihalle ja läski päälle.



Toramo kannattaa käydä katsastamassa aamupäivästä... Siellä on hyvää moottorikelkka baanaa (no siis vikkositten oli) :Leveä hymy:  

tv. Lähe sieki joku viikonloppu enskaa ajamaan jonnekki.. ei pääse se konttorirotan-tauti iskemään :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

aattelin muutta rovanimelle opiskeleen rovaniemeä et minusta tulis sit isonapoikana rovaniemeläinen... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Huomen aamuna olis sit mahdollista lähteä ajamaan, mut myö tarvitaan Markon kans pakkasta (ei vaan lupaa sitä ens yöksi) tai muuten me ollaan syvällä lumessa ja liikkuminen pyörällä muistuttaa enempi kävelyä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Joo, nyt on +10 ja yöksi korkeintaan nollakeliä, hyvä jos mettäsuksilla pysyn enää pinnalla.
Taidan lähteä kahvit juotuani lenkille, käydään sotkemassa maantieC'dale kuraan vaihteeksi. Huomenna sitten uudestaan, jos keli on tarpeeksi kurja otan yhteyttä kaninkouluttajaan.

----------


## BAD bunny

Kyllä polttelis päästä ajamaan :Hymy: , mutta xc-pyörä odottaa uutta runkoa englannista ja muutamaa osaa saksanmaalta. Kunnollisia ajovarusteita on tullut kessää ootellessa hankittua; TLD SE -Jersey, TLD xc-hanskat ja juomareppu.
Jos toukokuun alkuun saisin sen pyörän rakennettua ajokuntoon..ounasvaarakin sulaa hyvää tahtia :Hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Onkos kellään kokemuksia tilaamisesta jehlebikesista?
Onko toimitusajat pitäneet kutinsa?

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

moro taas. +10 ja aurinkoista. Kävin tosa läsäyttään hirvikokkeenki, nyt voijjaan lähtiä taas mettille  :Leveä hymy:  

Ei oo muuten pahakaan rasti olla täälä, tutkailin tosa kännikästä kuvia Oulusta, rupes melekeen itkettään että sielä pitäs olla vielä vapaatkin. Arkkitehtuuria kauneimmillaan!

niin..nää on sit UUSIA asuntoja, asuukhan tuola smurffeja  :Leveä hymy: 


http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/102114..._panoraama.jpg




Jos lähtis jäätölöä osteleen ja fiilisteleen, lepposat loppuviikonloput.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Renny täsä taas terve, tosa pari pätkää retkeltä  :Leveä hymy: 

Traileri reissusta, save as -> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/102097-1/zonec_07_hemmoedit_trailer_lol_1_0001.wmv

Leffa reissusta, save as -> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/102137-1/zonec_07_hemmoedit_realdeal_lol_lol_lol_2nd_edit.w  mv

----------


## Hösö

Oli muuten vitu hyvä reissu eilen!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. varmasti...


mutta eilen oli ihan oikiasti siisti päivä.
käytiin juon ja tiitzan kanssa OULUSA! huh!
ja oli oikiasti siistiä!
ajettiin petoniparkkia ihan hulluna ja näytettiin skeittaajille missä kissa ja kanarianlintu on.

tiitza nappas pokkarillaan hyvän Qvan meiningeistä!


kivaa!
perjantaina lähtö kohti norjaa! kohtuu sweet. comfort +3 ja extreme -8 makuupussilla telttaan yöksi. saa nähä tuleeko takasi esikimona vai paluupostina...?

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. vissiin kärppäjätkät hajottanu nettiyhteyet oulustaki, ku on nii hiliasta.
sokiaa ihimistäki olivat vetäneet turpaa. sairasta.

pari kuvaa sunnuntailta vielä:





hep hep.

jatkais istumista luennolla.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terme!  :Hymy: 

Kolme viikkoa sitten: web toimi kotissa ramaattisten korjailuepisodien huipeaksi loppuhuikentumaksi! Lentokone toi ja vei vihaisia korjaavia miehia, joiden peukalo oli keskella etusormea. Lautasantennien juurella tuhisten ritarimaiset uunot pyorittelivat mittalaitteiden pultteja monen metrin tuulessa, ilman hajua hajustakaan. Dollareita ja hermoja paloi. Lopulta jossain joku osui oikeaan jossakin, ja viisarit heilahtivat. "Internet detected", sanoi tietsikka! Korjausmiehet haihtuivat nurkilta, elama hymyili ja torrentit latailivat. 

Sitten tuli viikon myrsky ja rikkoi vehkeet. Sen pitunen se. Nyt taas toimistolla lainaverkossa.

Kelekkailtu on kovasti. Toissa viikonloppuna ajettiin 130 km paahan Bekere Lakelle parin inuitin kanssa. Kesti kuus tuntia, trailit meni valilla kivikossa, valilla kivikovassa sastrugi-poikittaisaallokossa, reessa hulluna kamaa ja polttoainetta. "It's like a highway", kehuivat jabat.

Bekere Lakella Inuitit tarinoi shamaaneista ja korjaili kelkkoja, jotka hajoili reitille. Jumankauta mita insinooreja: George purki kahden paivan aikana Ski-Doon kaytannossa kokonaan osiin ja vaihtoi telamaton, lumella. Jonah teki muovitynnyrista uudet sukset ja vaihtoi Polarikseen Ski-Doon penkin pelkastaan aikansa kuluksi.

Pilkittiin Bekere-jarvesta parikiloisia taimenia kotimatkalle. Opetin juniorille yksisuksikelekkailua lahijarven puuterilla. Oltiin puurajassa, joten lumi oli makian pehmeaa ja syvaa.

Takaisin tullessa lahes white-out, mutta ei menoa hiastanu. Jatkat ei paljon antanu armoa korjatuille kelekoille. En nahany mitaan pinnanmuotoja, vaistolla vaan ohojasin kelekkaa hamarassa ilman lahivaloja ja rutistin kaasua etta pysyisin perassa. Reki poukkos hajoamispisteessa.

Huippu reissu ja kunnon ajoa!

Sittemmin George meni jaakarhumetalle. Ja mie lahen lauantaina Yukoniin, vuorille, lammittamaan kampan kaminaa. 

Herattelin ajatusta menna elokuussa Whistleriin. Samalla vois hakia sielta toita, ku on kohta luvakki. Tulukaa joku kaveriksi? Kimmo - et oo viela ees kayny!!1 Timo kans! Hopihopi!!

----------


## Jeesus

Moro!

On oltu taas vähän pimennossa, maanantaina palattiin takas tänne arkeen ja ihanuuteen ja samantien heti aamusta räjähti koko perkelen kovalevy tai joku atomeiksi. Nyt taas rokkaa, nerot korjas tän vehkeen purukumilla ja kurkkusalaatilla.

Maanantai meni muutenki ihan _VITUN_ putkeen! Valtterin kans mm käytiin vetään HULLUNA endurospooria.. ts. paikattiin takarengasta se 4 tuntia ja sit raahattiin vehkeet mettän reunaan IHAN VAAN HUOMATAKSEMME että se vitun takarengas on tyhjänä. Ei muutaku rillin kautta vitunmoista kyytiä kämpille pötköttämään.

Eilen nähtiin sitten melkoinen lauma..totanoin..ihmisiä? Käytiin tsikaan Tärrppäjuhlia tuola tunnetusti vitun siistissä hengailupaikassa TORINrannasa. Huhhuh, tänäaamuna haastateltiin ratiossa jotain teinityttöjä. Olivat tulleet yheltä aamupäivällä sinne oottaan tota showta, joka siis alkoi joskus kuudelta iltapäivästä! Ois niidenkin ehkä kannattenu istua se ootteluaika jollain yleissivistävillä tunneilla koulun penkillä, niin ehkä tajuaiskin jotain.

Huh, mutta suuri uutinen. Tuli polettua fillarilla (eka 3km tyhjillä renkailla ko oli vähän päässy rapistuun) kaupunkiin ja takas. Ihan VITUN siisti reissu, kesäkuntoa kohen mennään!  :Leveä hymy: 



paljon ihmisiä, tai siis oululaisia.



läikytin kahavit kinttaille ihmetellessäni tämän oman maailman menoa, huh.

----------


## Jeesus

Niinjoo, tuli tosa mieleen noi nörttityöt sun muut turhuudet. Tossa ote yhden maailman parhaan naisen työskentelyohjeista. Mahtas jäähä nörttivelliperseiltä tekemättä.




Ainiin, Make joo meikä on jo tulossa sinne. Käytän eka koiraa pihalla ja tiskaan astiat ja keitän kahavit. Tankkasinki jo eilen mersunreuhkan, totta sinne tankillisella ajaa.

----------


## Hösö

Söimpä eilen elämäni parasta ruokaa 4ewer! :Leveä hymy: 

Jokku varmaan tietää Lehtovaaran....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu.

eipä tässä ihmeempiä, että alta kahenkymmenentunnin päästä starttaa auto kohti norjaa! saa nähä miten käy. ilkka vie kummiski liian jyrkille seinille ettei uskalla laskia alas. jännittää jo nytten!

toivottavasti paistaa aurinko!

-T

----------


## marco1

> Söimpä eilen elämäni parasta ruokaa 4ewer!
> 
> Jokku varmaan tietää Lehtovaaran....



Perusmättöä.

----------


## Hösö

Niin, perusmättöä niille jokka siihen o tottuneet...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Eilen oli taas maailman siistein päivä. Kaveri hommas tosa Open Mod 600 IQ Pollen, saatana että lähtee. Käytiin sit ajaan Oulun alueen kelekkareittejä, meinas tuo lumi olla vähän heikolla hapella =D










ihan siisti laiffi, sit huomenna kuusamoon vielä siistimpään.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## marco1

> Niin, perusmättöä niille jokka siihen o tottuneet...



Tokihan tuo menee omaan top-5:seen ja harvoja paikkoja joihin voisi mennä uudestaan omalla rahallakin.

Olisko ylimääräisiä levyjarruja jollain, tarttis varajarrut siksi aikaa kun luotettavat saksalaiset on takuuhuollossa - ETA on kuitenkin viikosta 4 kuukauteen muiden kokemusten perusteella. Halvat heiskaset (Caminot satasella eteen ja taakse) on jo huudossa muualta mutta ei ole kuulunut mitään.

----------


## Hösö

Kesäksi tekemistä...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


http://www.fullur.is/drasl/063.wmv

----------


## tv.

Alkaa taas homma karkaamaan käsistä:

----------


## tv.

Aika helevetin hienot nuo uuet 729:t. Onko Hösö nyt tyytyväinen, kun mulla on "oikean" kokoiset kiekot?  :Vink: 

Vois laittaaa 24":siin jotku 2.2" Motot ja ajaa tirtillä niillä.

Kesää odotellessa...



Jotenki tuo musta "väri" kiehtoo minua. Minun kohdalla ei kuitenkaan voida puhua mustasta ja nopeasta yhtä aikaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuul.

Onnea Timon offireissulle!

Kimmo, laitoin kahavit tulemaan, ala turhaan keita! Meen kukkulalle kiikaroimaan ja oottamaan.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, palio sulla o nuita keuloja ja vehkeitä nyt oikee varastossa  :Leveä hymy: 

oikee uuet kammet ja kultanen toloppaki  :Leveä hymy:  huh! et halvempia napoja löytäny  :Leveä hymy:  noihi uppos jo 500e  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> tommi, palio sulla o nuita keuloja ja vehkeitä nyt oikee varastossa 
> 
> et halvempia napoja löytäny



Ei niitä osia kovin paljoa ole varaston nurkissa. Varajarruja, kiekkopari, jarrulevyjä yms. pikkuosia  :Leveä hymy:  oon tietenki jättäny varalle, jos jotain hajoaa. Etelän tyypit tuntuu maksavan kohtalaisia hintoja nuista käytetyistä kamppeista. Hodari on jäykkää keulaa vaille kasassa. 

Mietiskelin vähän ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että laitetaan kerralla kunnon kiekot, niin ei ala harmittamaan vähän ajan päästä.

----------


## Hösö

juu,ikuiset navat sulla ainaki on...oisit pistäny tubeles systeemit vielä?

----------


## tv.

> oisit pistäny tubeles systeemit vielä?



Niihin en vielä sekaantunu. Ehkä jonain päivänä....

Kävin eilen yöllä ajelemassa Kauppatorin ja kirkon portaita. Ero rullaavuudessa (26" vs 24") on aika huikea. En olis uskonu, että niin suuri. Ei tunnu Kairatien ylämäet missään enää kun pyörä kulkee niin kevyesti  :Leveä hymy: 

aika siistiä

----------


## Hösö

Oli hyvä päivä tännää!



200km pinnotettua ja 50km sit hiekkaa...on tää hellsinki hyvä paikka... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jeesus

Huomenta

Kuusamossa oli viel täys talavi. Ihan siisti homma! Ens viikonloppuna taas johonki kauemmas lumen ja jään maahan. 

Harrille terkkuja, onko tuttu suttu =D






Oli muuten lämpöstä, pysty hengaan shortseissa!

----------


## pyynö

Jep! Pojat sen on joskus 10 vuotta sitte sutannu...

----------


## Sami W

Pyörä kaipaa laakeriremppaa. Mistäs kannattais metsästää shimanoon kuulalaakereita? Ja mitäs rasvaa olette käyttäneet voiteluun?

----------


## marco1

Ding! new mail message:
_Kiitos varauksestasi ja Tervetuloa hotelliimme! Muista ottaa varausnumero mukaasi._
Vappu odotellessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Pyörä kaipaa laakeriremppaa. Mistäs kannattais metsästää shimanoon kuulalaakereita? Ja mitäs rasvaa olette käyttäneet voiteluun?



Weltiten bike grease with teflon! On oikein mainio laakerirasva..
Sitte onko ne pakko olla shimanoa? Wurthilta saa laakereita ja tuolta jostain teollisuuskylästä myös..
Tommi ei sulla ois myyä tässä joskus niin 8" jarrulevyä?
Niin ja nyt sultaki onnistuu tuo enska paremmin kun rullaa renkaatkin eteenpäin ylämäessä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

> Weltiten bike grease with teflon! On oikein mainio laakerirasva..
> Sitte onko ne pakko olla shimanoa? Wurthilta saa laakereita ja tuolta jostain teollisuuskylästä myös..
> Tommi ei sulla ois myyä tässä joskus niin 8" jarrulevyä?
> Niin ja nyt sultaki onnistuu tuo enska paremmin kun rullaa renkaatkin eteenpäin ylämäessä



Navat on siis shimanon :Vink:  Malli???
Ja haen siis ihan noita yksittäisiä kuulia niihin.

----------


## Hösö

maistus varmaa teillekki...

----------


## Jeesus

tomaattia,kurkkua,paprikaa,meeeettwurtszttstia,juu  stua,voita,salaattia..ei vois olla hyvää. Päälle sit kylmä olut. Ja taustalle aurinkoinen tekemistä täynnä oleva iltapäivä Rovaniemellä. Makia tappaa kielikuvilla  :Leveä hymy: 

Siisti saitti http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/rid...hp?syndicate=1 Kantsii tsekata tuolta kuskien kohilta noita videoita.

----------


## Jeesus

niijoo, kinnulalta terkkuja.. jätkä matkaa ny riiossa..huh  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

Sami. 
Kuulat on tuumien mukaan standardoitu. Mittaa tönärilla millikoko ja muunna koko tuuman (!) murtoluvuksi . Kuulia löytyy kaikista korjaamoista. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti mallin kanssa korjaamoon. (Jälkimmäinen on aina varmempi ja helpompi  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Sami W

Jep jep
Löytyi kun kävin kierroksella kaupungilla. Nyt hiukan vain askarruttaa mistä ihmeestä tuollainen pikku naksuminen polkimissa johtuu? Takana laakerit oli ihan kunnossa ja keskiökin tuntui olevan ok. Polkimiakin kokeilin nitkutella ja kampia mutta ei tuntunut löytyvän mitään ylimääräistä klappia.
Noh...katotaampa seuraavalla lenkillä onko vika poistunu mystisesti.

----------


## Grissom

Vesirossia :]

----------


## Valtteri

inssiaudilla vesirossia! ei tommosta! mahtuuko tuolla takana nyt edes istumaan turvaistuimen ja vaimon päällä? jotenki epäilyttää tollanen

----------


## Hösö

komia rekkari  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:

----------


## KebabKeisari

Hei!

Vasta Rovaniemelle muuttaneena tiedustelisin hyviä XC-henkisiä reittejä Rovaniemen lähistöllä??
....Muitakin kuin Ounasvaaran reitit?? Kiitos jo etukäteen mielettömän monipuolisista vastauksista ja vinkeistä. :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

> Jep jep
> Löytyi kun kävin kierroksella kaupungilla. Nyt hiukan vain askarruttaa mistä ihmeestä tuollainen pikku naksuminen polkimissa johtuu? Takana laakerit oli ihan kunnossa ja keskiökin tuntui olevan ok. Polkimiakin kokeilin nitkutella ja kampia mutta ei tuntunut löytyvän mitään ylimääräistä klappia.
> Noh...katotaampa seuraavalla lenkillä onko vika poistunu mystisesti.



mul on samallainen naksunta.. en oo kyllä tutkinu vielä yhtään.. polkimet on kyllä jokku 6e:n biltsun flätit..

ostetaan jokku hyvä piikkiset flatit / vaihdossa ois tarjolla käyttämättömät lukkopolkimet

tarvis vähä muutaki tavaraa kohta että sais työmatka pyörän kuntoon siinä ei oo tällä hetkellä ku keskiö kiinni ku en sitä onnistunu irrottamaan.. on tiukassa!!

----------


## fillarihaka

> Hei!
> 
> Vasta Rovaniemelle muuttaneena tiedustelisin hyviä XC-henkisiä reittejä Rovaniemen lähistöllä??



Niin olitkos vielä löytänyt ja katsastanut tätä topiikkia:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=26155

Sieltä vähän näkee jotain osviittaa ensi alkuun..? Itsekin on tullut tuota xc-ajelua täällä hieman suoritettua ja suosittelen ainakin tuolta Toramolta lumien lopullisesti lähtiessä käydä katsomassa polkujen perään. Lähtee mukavat reitit Sierijärvelle, josta pääseepi esim. Ounasvaaralle. Ounasvaaralla urheiluopiston ja jätkänkynttiläsillan /hiihtokeskuksen väliseltä alueelta löytyy myös joitakin polkuja rinnemaastossa rymisteltäväksi.
Myös mäntyvaaran  alueelta kannattanee käydä tutkailemassa polkujen perään?

----------


## Sami W

Mullakin meinas keskiö olla hiukan tiukassa.
Perusteellinen puhdistus ja rasvaaminen auttoi hiukan, mutta vielä tuntui pikkuisen naksumista. Pitäis varmaan käydä vielä polkimetkin läpi.

----------


## BAD bunny

Viikonloppuna voisi käydä katsastamassa niitä Toramon alueen polkuja.

laittakaa sporteri ja kebabbi tai kuka tahansa yv.tä, jos kiinnostaa mukaan lähteä. Itselläni tällähetkellä ajokunnossa vain xc-sinkula, mutta eiköhän maisema silläkin vaihdu.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Ja pieni muotoisia yhteis lenkkejäkin luvassa kun lumi hieman sulaa.
Ainakin yhteis lenkkeillä on ollut paikalla mie ja Marco1  :Hymy:

----------


## KebabKeisari

Juu, en ollutkaan löytänyt tommosta topiikkia. Voipi olla että tarvitsee opasta noille reiteille.. Ois ihan kiva varmaan käydä "porukalla" tarkastamassa eri reittejä, eipähän tarvitse ainakaan yksin eksyä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

täytys alkaa kuntoileen että vois lähteä matkaa... pahoja kokemuksia tällä kunnolla teemun lenkeistä..  :Hymy: 

kylkiluuki murtunu niin vähä heikkoa tää liikkuminen..

----------


## Fillarimies

Miltä kuulostaa yhteislenkki ensviikolla vapun jälkeen: Minä, bad bunny, kebabkeisari, TeemuN ja marco1? Huolitteko tämmösen nuoremman sukupolven edustajan matkaan? :Nolous:  
Kuntoa on nyt saalistettu jo jonkin verran, että en usko, että jälkeen jään!

----------


## Hösö

mitävittua? täälä puhutaan pyöräilystä? :Vihainen: 

joskus sit lapisa...

----------


## marco1

> Ja pieni muotoisia yhteis lenkkejäkin luvassa kun lumi hieman sulaa.
> Ainakin yhteis lenkkeillä on ollut paikalla mie ja Marco1



Näillä kiloilla ne lenkit ei ole mitenkään pienimuotoisia vaikka paikalla onkin vaan 2 äijää.  :Leveä hymy:  
Tosin -4kg tammikuusta.  :Hymy:  




> Miltä kuulostaa yhteislenkki ensviikolla vapun jälkeen: Minä, bad bunny, kebabkeisari, TeemuN ja marco1? Huolitteko tämmösen nuoremman sukupolven edustajan matkaan? 
> Kuntoa on nyt saalistettu jo jonkin verran, että en usko, että jälkeen jään!



Vappuvloppuna pohjoiseen, Fiskereitä ja RS Carbooneja pitää vielä vähän rankaista... 
Kuinkahan paljon siellä täällä Rollon metsissä on lunta ja märkää vielä?

----------


## Sami W

Ei taideta minunkaan kunnolla vielä lenkille lähteä :Leveä hymy: 
Viikonloppu ja vappu menee vielä reissatessa.

----------


## BAD bunny

> Miltä kuulostaa yhteislenkki ensviikolla vapun jälkeen: Minä, bad bunny, kebabkeisari, TeemuN ja marco1? Huolitteko tämmösen nuoremman sukupolven edustajan matkaan? 
> Kuntoa on nyt saalistettu jo jonkin verran, että en usko, että jälkeen jään!



Missähän kunnossa sitä on vapun jälkeen :Leveä hymy: 
Kyllähän ne yhteislenkit on varmaan ihan hyvä juttu. Harmi vaan että xc-pyörä  ei tunnu valmistuvan, kun runkoa ei näy eikä kuulu... jos se ei pikkuhiljaa ala jo tulla, niin sitten alkaa jo vituttaan niin että galaksit räjähtää.
Siihen asti kolmivaihteisella sinkulalla....1-istuen 2-seisaaltaan 3-taluttaen. 
Itse asiassa 32/16 välityksellä pystyy tekeen ihan kunnollisia maastolenkkejä. Tähän asti se on mennyt siitä, mistä vaihteellinenkin. Kunnonpäälle se ottaa ja vaikeisiin paikkoihin täytyy rysäyttää vauhdilla.
On se niin hauska vehe :Hymy:

----------


## KebabKeisari

Joo, on kans tuo kunto näin alkukaudesta vähän heikohko. Joten huono kunto ei oo este, korkeintaan hidaste :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Valtteri

olipa vitun siistiä taas rossailla!

tai no ei rossailtu ku vaihettiin renkaita 5 tuntia, ihan kivaa silti hikoilla ja kiroilla välillä. eipä siinä, huomenna siistimpi laiffi. ennakkoafterski-kuva:

----------


## pyynö

sami-> Tarkista että polkimet on kammissa kiinni kunnolla, joskus aiheuttaa "naksuntaa". Vasemmassa vasemmanpuolen kierre  :Leveä hymy:  Hmmm, rattaat kammissa kiinni? Hmmm...

----------


## Sami W

Pitää tarkistaa nuo seuraavaksi. Jos ei sillä häviä niin sitten menee jo vaikeaksi :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Näillä kiloilla ne lenkit ei ole mitenkään pienimuotoisia vaikka paikalla onkin vaan 2 äijää.  
> Tosin -4kg tammikuusta.  
> 
> Vappuvloppuna pohjoiseen, Fiskereitä ja RS Carbooneja pitää vielä vähän rankaista... 
> Kuinkahan paljon siellä täällä Rollon metsissä on lunta ja märkää vielä?



Kunnonpaikan puoleinen rinne on jo jonkin matkaa sula. Sitte tuolla Urkalla on paikoittain vielä 50cm lunta, mutta kun ottaa vaan vauhtia tarpeeksi, niin kyllä se siitä! Toramolla en oo käyny kun viimeksi oisko 2 viikkoa sitten sportterin kanssa..niin sieltä en tiiä onko paikat kuivunu jo.. viimeksi tultiin naama ravassa takas asutuksen pariin :Leveä hymy:  

Aainiin.. mä en pääse Vappuna ajamaan kun meen tonne Ouluun mätänemään :Vihainen:   Mutta just aattelin, että joskus vapun jälkeisenä viikonloppuna vois käydä kruisailemassa Oukulla/toramolla! 

-->SamiW ei muutaku matkaan vaan, kyllä se kunto siitä nousee kun lähtee rullailemaan!

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Hösö tuli käymään. Piti heti mennä kauppaan ja paloi kaikki rahat sen kans.


Sitten se leipo sämpylöitäki.




Maistuivatki ihan vehkeelle. Just ja just sai voin ja wurstin kans nieltyä. Noin seittemän kappaletta.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jeesus

Oltiinpa eilettäin suvikumihommisa, meleko MAKIA! Lunta ja jäätä ei ollu juuri missään, paitti siinä yhessä lätäkössä mihin valtsu sitte päätti kyntää nokalleen. Ihan siisti homma.

On tää kesä kyllä ihan helmi homma, kämpillä on metri multaa lattialla ko varistelin kengät ja taskut!





Mut eipä täsä, lähtis kohta tonne LAPPIIN *****! Ei oo ikävä taaskaan takas tänne perseeseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> 



Tuo paana näyttää niin mahtavalta!11

Oiskohan Oulussa joku koulu misä osaisin opiskella? Ja oisko eukolle töitä sielä? :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pyynö

Varmasti molempia! Welkam!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

(Whitehorse, Yukon)

Tere!

Taalla on vuoria!

Haines Junction oli kohtalainen paratiisi. Eilen kiipesin Paint Mountainin paalle, nyt on reidet vahan velttona. Sita ennen kavin katteleen Sheep Mountainin lampaita ja mutaluisutteleen Alsek traililla. Oisin kaynyt huiputtaan King's Throne summittin, mutta oli liikaa lumivyoryja. Ens kertaan.

Aika kivaa aluetta tuo St.Elias Rangen laita, voisin vaikka muuttaa asumaan. Eilen illalla ajeltiin Whithorseen ja nyt venailen taalla passia.

Lahtis kylille.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Moro , meillä on vielä talavi! 

Olima tosa piettämäsä talaven päättäjäiset, tosin lunta oli viel 1.5m, joten tuntu vähän typerältä ees miettiä että talavi ois jotenki ohitte tai jotain!? Jäilläki kesti huoletta vetää, mitä ny välillä se jää oli mennyttä talavea =D

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

ja sitte kiinnijääneitä kelekkoja hohohoho

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

sit herättiin tänäaamuna kuusamossa helevetinmoiseen lumipyryyn. Niin mikä kesä? Uutta puuteria lappo varmaan se 50cm päivän aikana!








Huh, uskomaton talvi takana. Joka vuosi vaan paranee! Mites teillä menee, noin niinku ihmisinä =D

----------


## Hösö

> Mites teillä menee, noin niinku ihmisinä =D



säälittävästi, alkoholista johtuva jälkitauti..

nyt o "nollattu" vaikka emmie tiä onko tuo juopottelu koskaan sen arvosta...ei oikeen.

nyt ki vois ajaa +2 kesäkelissä mopolla jos vaa eilisen ois jättäny välistä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.

eilen oli paluu arkeen,
tervetuloa norjasta!

ihan käsittämätön maa taas kerran.
ekojen neljän päivän aikana sato yöt lunta ja päivät paisto aurinkoa.
ihan sikana kevyttä pyydaa kentät täynnä.
loppu aika, ku tamoukdaalenista lähettiin lygeniin, sato vettä parina päivänä ja loput päivät tuuli ja sato lisää lunta. seintä oli vähän jäisempiä ja kovempia, silti sika siistiä.

ys 1390m vuori vallotettiin (teltat oli 100m korkeuessa), eli reilu 1200 vertikaalia haikattiin päivän aikana ja samanverran oli pehmeetä lunta laskettavana! vuorenhuipulta teltalle vieläpä!

janne joutu yhteen pintalumivyöryynki, uiskenteli siinä 20metriä alaspäin ja pääsi poies. selvittiin säikähyksellä.

ilkka vei meikäläisetki kohtuu jyrkille seinille. jännitti ihan tosissaan. eikä vieläkään oo 45astetta menny rikki, 40astetta varmaanki meni. ja viimesenä päivänä laskettiin kohtuu tiukka kuru, jyrkkä ja kapia ku mikä. jännitti.

kuvia on 200 joista onnistuneita about 180. ei oo kerenny käsitellä kuntoon niitä vielä, varmaan loppuviikosta tulee enemmän fotoja. ys kummiski tähän hetkeen:


http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/103232-1/6+1.jpg

kivoja kenttiä oli laskia.

nyt arki. eilen meni kaljaa liikaa illasta, oli kellarihumppa keskipisteen parkkihallissa. siitä saunomaan ja yöksi jonku vaaleahiuksisen tytön luokse.

helevetisti ois koulu hommia tehtävänä, kritiikit pukkaa päälle ja kaikkea pitäs tehä. pyörälläki pitäs alkaa ajamaan ja keulasta vaihtaa öljyt jne. mitehä sitä kerkiää?

...miten siellä oulussa menee?

-T

----------


## P-Joe

> Mites teillä menee, noin niinku ihmisinä =D



Oltiin Harrin & Akun kanssa pukkaamassa pyöriä ylös ja ajamassa alas. Sitten meni hikisenä ja pahalta haisevana kauppaan ajokamat päällä. Marssin päättäväisesti hyllyjen välissä ja sivuille vilkuilematta otin ostokset kainaloon. Mulkoilin vielä ohimennen paria turistia "***** että olen kova jätkä ja tiedän sen" ilmeellä. Kävelin lopuksi kassalle, murahdin kumeasti kassaneidille ja löin ostokset tiskiin:

Paketti 2-4kg pampers vaippoja + 3 pakettia Nan 1 äidinmaitovastiketta.

Katu-uskottavuus hajosi pieniksi pirstaleiksi, ja valui maahan kuin vesi ankan selästä.

Siinä kai ne tärkeimmät vuokatin suunnalta.

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> Siinä kai ne tärkeimmät vuokatin suunnalta.




Hyvin tehty. Tap tap, olalle,  tap. 
Joko se sanoo: RääÄÄdD!!11!1!!!
?

----------


## Hösö

klaaravappenvaan!

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

> Paketti 2-4kg pampers vaippoja + 3 pakettia Nan 1 äidinmaitovastiketta.



oha tota ootettukki, vaikket mittään oo puhunu, onnea  :Hymy: 



Pitäs vissiin läpällä olla merimieslätsä pääsä päissään kylille haalarit puolitangossa ja naama mullassa tänään. Ei oikeen napannu se pässien vapunvietto. Tommosta tosa tekkiimmä, ihan ok vappuhomma.



jos huomenna tekis taas jotain siistiä.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

eiku joo, meikä on ihan unohtanu.

Vässäilemmä täsä tommosta kesävehettäki. Siis veden päälle tarkotettua moottorikelekkaa ettei unohtus se ROTAXIN huuto  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin tohon tulee vielä ilokaasu kaveriksi, loppuu muuten se teho kesken. (ennenku hösö rupiaa huuteleen, ne kaasut on JO TILATTU!)

----------


## marco1

Kappas, Hempula oli löytänyt vähän enempi lunta kuin mitä 200km säteellä Roista löytyy. Etihän lapio valmiiksi, sinua oli kehuttu gondolin kesämainoslehdessä sen verran että kai nyt vielä yhden kesän jaksaa kaivaa?

Joo, talven hiihot on hiihdetty ja fiskereistä pohjat viittä vaille basaksi joten laitahan Teemu mullekin yksi pari tulemaan kun seuraavaa settiä tilaat. Sen verran kovaa lunta rinteessä ja offarilla ettei skatecut oikein enää purrut.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> Paketti 2-4kg pampers vaippoja + 3 pakettia Nan 1 äidinmaitovastiketta.




 :No huh!: 

jäbälläki sit toukka!

onnittelut täältäkin!
p-joe jr.  :Leveä hymy: 


aini, käytii kaivopuistossa...***** sielä oli nuita merikapteeneja!käsittämätöntä!

ni ja timpan 525 o jo kertaallen työnnetty tieltä puskaan, kuulemma  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terve!

Hemmo "The Weekend Life Man." Kaksi paivaa hauskanpitoa viikossa; viisi paivaa karsimysta. On siina viela parannettavaa. xD

Mie lahen kohta Alaskaan ko passi tuli. Leimat oli lasaytetty ovien valiin komiasti. Kohta alakaa tyonhaku!

Loysin muuten tossa Whitehorse-kabiinin takapihalta kiipeilykallion ku olin maastopyorailemassa: n. 300 m levea ja parhaimmillaan 20 m korkea. Kilsa matkaa kampalta. Aika mukava herailla aamulla, keitella kahavit ja huitassa hiljalleen kalliolle kiipiamaan auringonpaisteessa. Alkaa olla t-paitakelit taalla.

Zaah, Kanada... 

-Meka

P.S. Semmon kirja loyty muuten ku "MegaLife!" by Robin Sharma. Hehe.

----------


## Hösö

Tommonen siitä sit tuli... :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

hienolta näyttää!

Käytiin tosa eilettäin ihmetteleen Rovaniemen ilmettä. Siisti ja mieltä keventävä idea  :Leveä hymy: 



sit syötiin hiekkarannalla kelottuneita kepakkoja




tänään oulussa. Perseestä, muttei ihan toivotonta, kohta vois potkia mopoa käyntiin ja lähtiä ajeleen hiekkakuopalle. Ihan siistiä. Kohta on viikonloppuki! Ainiin, Marzo, mitä sielä gondoolilehessä puhuttiin? Mulle ei oo kyl vielä kukaan soitellu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Ainiin, Marzo, mitä sielä gondoolilehessä puhuttiin? Mulle ei oo kyl vielä kukaan soitellu



_"Vauhdikkain, downhill -rata, rakennettiin jo kolme vuotta sitten Hemmo P:n toimesta. L:n rata on Suomen pisin, ja viime vuonna siinä pidettiin sekä Suomen että Pohjoismaiden mestaruuskilpailut, joten rata täyttää vaativankin kilpailijan kriteerit."
.....
"Ja suunnitelmissa on jo nyt toinenkin haastava DH -rata"_

----------


## tv.

Huhhuh, kävin puutarhakaupassa ostamassa vesipyssyn:


Aika loistava väline pyörän pesemiseen, jos ei ole käytettävissä vesijohtoverkossa olevaa puutarhaletkua. Äsken testasin nopeasti tuossa pihalla.

----------


## Jeesus

olipa kerran eilen.

***** koko tän päivän on jomottanu paikkoja, vissiin tehtiinki jotain? Oltiin spoorihommissa, muka veettiin niinku tiaset ja silvaanit. No sitte paikalle pölähti joku amis tarraviilatulla kotarilla ja meikäthän että meehän luuseri eessä niin että nöyryytetään sitte jossain suoralla siittä ohi. 

Ei ***** miten kovaa voi joku ajaa sielä puitten välissä?! Huhhuh, hokas kyllä että on sitä vaan perkelen paska kuski!

Jatketaan, tänään vois ajaa hiekkateitä sellin paariin kahaville miettiin elämän tarkoitusta muitten kylän miesten kanssa. Jos lauantaina uskaltais sit uuestaan mettään, ilman kirittäjiä.

Kaiken lisäksi puotin ajolasit kivikkoon ja katkoin naamalla oksia, tulipa testattua seki.




Fillarihommia.. Soittelin eilen Kussulle ja katellaan, kesä näyttäs hyvältä lupausten suhteen  :Hymy:  Terottakaapa lapiot.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Huhhuh, kävin puutarhakaupassa ostamassa vesipyssyn:
> 
> 
> Aika loistava väline pyörän pesemiseen, jos ei ole käytettävissä vesijohtoverkossa olevaa puutarhaletkua. Äsken testasin nopeasti tuossa pihalla.



Olipa vaan tommonen aika mehukkaan kallis, rapiat 30e.. Mulla on tuo samanmerkin 1l malli, liian pieni! On se kyllä aika näppärä! Soitteleppa sitte ku oot menossa biltemaan. Ei mahtunu mun nykyiseen tilaukseen tuo pumppu.. piti olla alle 2000g paketti :Nolous:

----------


## Hösö

Oltiin eilen ponpereita! Reenattiin keulimista, kuminpolttoa ja endoja! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Hengattiin tosa vähän, ihan siisti ouluviikonloppu. Kaveri ajo puuhun, valtterilla on karvanliikakasvuongelmaa ja silleen  :Leveä hymy: 







jos huomenna taas.

----------


## Hösö

hyväpäivä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa jaa.

olimpa viikonlopun sitten sairaana. flunssa iski. kuumetta ei niinkään, pää täynnä keltasta ektoplasmaa. hyh. tänäänkin vielä vähän huteraa.

saimpa silti kouluhommia tehtyä, mallinsin levarin lopputyöksi, voitto.



jos tällä viikolla sais ne norja kuvatki vihdoin intternettiin. saa  nyt nähä.

muuten ihan jees. vp-free osissa ja oottas että jaksais keulaan vaihtaa öljyt ja säätää muut osat. saa nähä miten käy.? uuet renkaatki pitäis ostaa siihen perkele. 

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

Timo, oulusa ooteltas kuvia ko on niin vitun tylsää eikä mitään tekemistä. Pelasta tää kaupunki, tai siis ainakin yks ihminen!

Palanen menneitä.

Muistattako aikaa kun oltiin lapsia ja harrastettiin mutalammikoissa pyörimistä, leegoilla rakentelua ja stigalla mäen laskemista. Jollain rikkaimmilla nörtinaluilla oli sillon nintendot (8bittiset).. Tässäpä oiva linkki millä verestää noita aikoja, nyt kun ollaan harmaita AIKUISIA ja kaikki entiaikainen on tosi LAPSELLISTA ja ei-soveliasta AIKUISILLE  :Leveä hymy: 

http://nintendo8.com/toplist/more/



t: tänään taas pyöriin mutalammikoihin niinku eilenki ja toissapäivänä ja sitä edellisenä ja ja ja.. ja illasta leegohommia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Timå, kuviva! Ole hyvä ja kiitos.

Kimmo, tullee aika ilonen vesijetti tuosta teidän muovipurkista, kuul. Laitapa siihen muuten purje, näkkyy kato kauemmas ja helepompi löytää veen alta! Muutenki, vois kulukia? Braaah & hiiohoi!

Meikä on nyt sitten puoliksi kanadalainen. Pirun rentoja täällä kaikki viranomaiset. Kävin siellä Ritis Kolunbiassa ilmottautumassa rajalla, ja jäbät vaan puristeli kättä. "Velkam, velkam! Dis is Canada."

Prosessin sinetöinti ei ollut kuitenkaan aivan simppeli kädenveivautus, vaan rajamies hikoili puhelimessa puoli tuntia. Normaali reijo olis tästä jo tuohtunut ja potkinut meikät meksikoon - tämä hoiti hommansa tyynesti ja kiitteli meikäläistä lopulta kärsivällisyydestä.

Just!

Lapoin vuokra-Kian takasin pohjoseen pitkin norjamaisia vuonoja. Aurinkoi paistoi täydeltä terältä ja kantri rallatti rariossa.

Kantri - masentaa aina. En totu. Iski katumus ja halusin polttaa passin sivut, mutta viime hetkellä sammutin radion ja läksin kukkulalle ottaan vuoristokuvia. Piristyin, matka jatkui. Radiostakin löytyi sittemmin jotain.

Whitehorse tuli sitten nähtyä aika huolella viikon aikana. Vuoria ja vuorikelekkoja joka puolella, samoin friiraidereita. Vaikutti ajomaastot aika hyviltä: kuulemma 6 km:n dh-baana odottaa valmistumista. Ens kerralla pyörä messiin. Whitehorsessa kaikilla oli parta ja 4x4 pickup, jopa naisilla. Karuja pohjolan immeisiä, selviytyjiä.

Yukonin oma kalja oli muuten aika läikykkään loistokasta!

----------


## Hösö

Meka, tuo kuulostaa jo ihan laiffilta...

Meikä vuorostaan äljötti eilen kiukuspäissään koko päivän sisällä. Tai no ilta ku koitti ni lähettiin taas ottaan kadut haltuun. Keulittiin ja meikä veti ENDOJA! On muuten aika kuuli sana! Sit lähettiin ajaan jotain kinttupolkua, katurenkailla tietty. Joka ilmeni et soli ovroudikuskien harjottelupaikka, noh liejua,suota,märkää ja kunttaa löydettiin. Hyvin meni mopot etteenpäin. Lopuksi oltiin käyty valloottaan joku jätemäki ja venytetty ranteita hiihtolavulla, löydettiin RUSANSELLI! Oli muuten lippatukkia ja panssarivaunuja.

Oikeesti.



Kurkkusalaatit tuli tuolla kahaville. Ni ja yks raukka oli joutunu tyytyyn häviäjänä mustaan kotariin...

Loppupeleissä siis ihan hyvä päivä.  :Hymy: 


Valdo, oon jo tulossa. Lasken enää tunteja. Tullee taas aika leuhka reissu. Pääsee syömään kepappia joka päivä! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

.............

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

..........

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep. hajotkaa etelään.

kuvia norjasta ja paremmasta maailmasta.

reissu meni näin ja fiilikset oli tämmösiä:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ja se lumen määrä oli ihan holtiton. siis KEVYEN lumen.






toss näkyy meidän linnoitus. sisä keittiö kolmelle hengelle. täydellinen auringon paiste aamuisin vuorten keskellä. huh huh.

----------


## Jeesus

Sori timon tarinan keskeytys tähän väliin, menee muuten jauhot suuhun ko on niin siistin näköstä lunta!!!!11111





son talavihommat sit enää läppärin näytöllä! Piti sit kehitellä jotain muuta ohjelmaa, että sais vähän tota tuuletusta ja pääsis pois arjesta ja nihkeilystä.



Pakattiin taas kamat kärrylle ja lähettiin kohti uusia seikkailuja valtterin valkoiset sukat kimaltaen. Oli kyl täyellistä, tallissa on taas 15metriä multaa lattialla. Valtterin sukka illalla -> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/103627-1/08052007207.jpg



Ei ollu mettätiet ihan toipunu tosta kelirikosta..



Mut kyllä se arska mollotti lopulta, niinku aina, meille!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep, tässä tää tiukka seinä, tuota kurun yläpuolta laskettiin tuonne oikialle alaviistoon ja tuon vyöryn mukana janne valu parikytämetriä alaspäin. asteita oli bout 40. ei sisällä intternet lisää.


maailman huipulta. tai ainaki seudun yhen korkeimman huipun päältä. 1250 vertikaalia metriä kivuttuna. ja saman verran laskua edessä teltalle. 


olihan siellä aika paskaa.


välipäivänä vejettiin tromssassa tuoreita katkarapuja ja leipää. oli ihan ok.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

lyngenissäki oli ihan kivaa






ja loput.
http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...m56/norja_001/

jos menis jatkaan kouluduuneja...


-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.oikeatoliot.fi/~jruuttun/norja-2007.html

toss vielä jannen ottamia fotoja.


aamulla oli tosi mukava herätä tämmöseen maailmaan: 


huh huh


ruokasalissa ruokaa


jea. paha kuru oli. paha! 



-tttt

----------


## Sami W

Makean näköinen reissu :Vink: 
Tulipa tuosta mieleen että suksetkin pitäis hoitaa kuntoon kesää varten.

----------


## Hösö

Aika parasta taas ollu!

Oliko Ilen ja Jannen kans puhetta et tuleeko net Vuokattiin?

----------


## tv.

oivoi..  ei lähe päivä käyntiin seittämältä. Sohova pitäis olla täällä työpaikalla niin vois ottaa torkut siinä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ilkka puheli jotain että tulee. tiiä sitten.

...ruotsin tentin uusinta yritys huome aamuna... ei menny ekalla läpi, perkele.

opettaja sano, että sanajärjestyksen jos saat kuntoon....  tänään loppuu seittemältä koulu ja aamulla yheksältä tentti. 3-4 tuntia luku aikaa... huh huh.

-T

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Fillarimies

:No huh!:  Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin, että ei elämä enään voi mennä paremmaksi, kun kattelee noita norjan kuvia!! :No huh!:   HUH!!

----------


## Hösö

Oha tuo komia! Voisin olla jopa kade! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

vähän meikä oottaa niitä pikkuhösöjä, sitä hipopartsien määrää mikä sielä lastenkammarissa notkuu..käyttämättömänä, ko joka päivä tulee jotain uutta ja värikästä  :Leveä hymy:  

Siisti kotari valtsu, kummalla lähet ens viikon reeni-iltamiin? Toi uuempi näyttää kyllä omistavan paremman modulaation.

Tosa äsken vähän näperreltiin jatkumoa. Purje on asentamatta Makea varten ja ilokaasutki pultattiin ekaksi janne-juniorin mönkiään..kyl tää tästä, kohta kellutellaan ekat testit  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Eläpä heti vinoile pikkuhösöistä! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Jahas, pyörätie-xc ja talvi-xc on näköjään eri lajeja kuin maastopyöräily. Vähän vaatii vielä harjoittelua tuo metsässä ajelu. _"Mr Stem, meet Mr Nuts"_.

----------


## Teemu N

Tappaja tauti päällä... Yskiminen sattuu jo kuitenki paljon vähemmän kuin eilen. 
Perr....

Sohvalta nouseminen nostaa hien päälle. Josko se tästä. Ehkä viikonpäästä fillarin selkään.  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

> Tappaja tauti päällä... Yskiminen sattuu jo kuitenki paljon vähemmän kuin eilen. 
> Perr....
> 
> Sohvalta nouseminen nostaa hien päälle. Josko se tästä. Ehkä viikonpäästä fillarin selkään.



Just meinasin soitella että josko lähettäisi polun korjaukseen ens viikolla.... eli ei sitten. 
Se viimeksi raivattu alamäkipolku on näet oikein kiva lukuunottamatta sitä viimeistä kivenkiertoa joka tehtiin päin persettä, koskematta olis melkein ollut parempi. Siitä tulee kyllä ihan kohtuullisen mittainen pätkä sunnuntai-xc:tä kun hotellilta lojottelee alas aina sillan kupeeseen.
Muuten oli eilistä kivempi ajella, luntakaan ei pahasti satanut, tosin vähän päämäärätöntä poukkoilua tuo ajaminen vielä kun osa reiteistä on vielä veden ja lumen vallassa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

viime kesänä taidettiin urheilla aika paljon maastopyöräilyn parissa... polkuja taidettiin ajella...

-Tttt

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

tere, joko se jääpallo loppu? Entä ne eurosiivut? huhhuh

Tosa meikälä pärähti villarikausi käyntiin, kävin rullaan oukulla muutamaan kertaan mäkiä alas, oli siistiä. Perkule, kö siinä vaan tahtoo tulla hiki! Helepompaa tolleen enskamopolla ajella, ko siinä on moottori ja kaikkea, eihä se mitään liikuntaa ole  :Leveä hymy: 

ihan siistit trailit.



Laihana poikana meen hukkaan tonne männyn taka



Niijoo, Dirttiäki rossattiin. Tosin ko itte ei uskaltanu, niin jonkuhan piti ne hyppyhommat hoitaa. Holtiton koira =D

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Tosa viel jokunen dirttikuva.







Meni noi hypyt sulavasti ko hösöllä entivanahaan =D

Niijoo, jäätölöäki veettiin. Kesä on tullu vissiin kait.

----------


## Hösö

Noni! Matka lähestyy. Illalla tuli rakennettua jo katuhaukasta kuramopoa et pääsee jängälle ajeleen.

----------


## Hösö

Moroporot!

Kohta ollaan sellinpaarissa! Voitas pitää joku mekamiitti pe? Buzba,tiiza,timå,tommi,harri ja kaikki mun pändärit vois tulla yhessä sit kahvitteleen...


Käväsin muuten tulevaisuushaastattelussaki. Ja tekasin testin.

HAMMASTEKNIKKO!


*Hösön HipoHammas!

*-Tuoreimmat trendit purukaluston muodossa.
-Nyt myös titaaniset pillettihampaat, entisten, jo suurmenestyksen saavuttaneiden, keveiden alumiinisten anodisoitujen pillettihampaiden rinnalle.
-Isorintaiset hoitsutytöt pitävät huolta asiakkaista, onhan meillä TÄYDEN palvelun talo.
-Pullaa ja kahavia odotusaulassa.
-Poonuskortilla kanttisasiakkaille hyvät edut.

 :Leveä hymy: 

Kuin moni teistä tulee meikälle asiakkaaksi?

----------


## V

jos hampaat kiiltää sitte niinku mopo niin mikä ettei..  :Hymy: 


ei kellään ois semmosta työmatka/terassi pyörää ylihalvalla myynnissä? semmonen millä ois kevyt poljeskella asfalttia pitki. ei muuta kriteerejä.

edit: ei tuosta minun scottista enää mitää tullu. pitäs suurinpiirtein kaikki osat laittaa uutta..

----------


## Hösö

palio maksat mun rallusta?







kuvista poiketen dura-ass:n toloppa...

----------


## V

tuo menee jo vähä liian kapiarenkaseksi, mite kestää terassi-illan jälkeisen huolimattoman ajon?  :Hymy: 

taitaa olla hintaaki vähä liikaa, nyt etitään halpaa. teitenki jos tuo on oikiasti halpa niin mikä ettei...  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hyvin kestää! 28mm renkaat ja kantaa mun läskit mukulakivillä hyvin!

mikä on halapa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

no jos ei muuta, niin onhan tuo hösön "pyörä" ainakin vitun ruma hökötys  :Leveä hymy: 

Sekunteja lasken, kohta mopohommia ja kohta pohjoseen ja kohta kaikkea. Ihan sweet life taas, niinku ei ois ollu jo tähän asti.

kessää ootellessa

----------


## V

joo, itelläki kuite se satanen menny rikki jo poikasena..  :Leveä hymy: 


halpa on niin halpa etten täällä kehtaa ees sanoa.. aattelin jos joku ois suurinpiirtein toimivaa pyörää heittämässä kaatopaikalle niin vois pelastaa sen muutamalla kympillä, no ehkä satkullaki..

----------


## Hösö

jaa no sitte, kyllä tuosta 650e pitäs saaha...

----------


## Tomi L.

> jaa no sitte, kyllä tuosta 650e pitäs saaha...



  :Leveä hymy:  Voi helvetin minimimerkkimäärä

----------


## Hösö

hei, lappalainen ei huonoja diilejä tehe! kai nyt joku voittoki pitäs saaha jos meinaa harrastaa...?

olkoot ruma, toimiva!

ei oo ees trendikäs! ku ei oo FIXI! SE PITÄÄ OLLA SE VITUN FIXI!!11 ja mulle ei semmosta tule!  :Leveä hymy:  :Vihainen: 

ja sit semmonen homma et eikä waltsu oo viskimiehiä?  :Leveä hymy:  vai ooksie niitä aprillian viskimiehiä?? tuus muuten kesällä vuokattiin. otat kotarin mukaan..ajetaan päivällä vuorotellen mäkipyörää ja illlalla kotarilla metikkoon? oisko diilinpaikka?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jebulis, normia ollu taas! Inuitit sai 2 miljardia dollaria apurahoja kivusta ja särystä asuntolakouluajoilta. Kelekka pöllittiin etupihalta - ja palautettiin. Tuttu sai kivestä päähän. Pormestari ajeli päissään autolla. Kaikki on hanhimetällä.

Kesää ootellessa.

P.S. Hösö! Voisit terottaa mun hampaat, helepompi syyä raakaa lihaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

***** make, kohtuu hc tarinaa  :Leveä hymy:  Ota joskus kuvia niistä paikallisista kivipäistä!

Tänään ois vika työpäivä ennen esiviikonloppua, lol ja rulex. Huomenna tulee HÖSÖ Ouluun. Jos meikälle maksetaan, voin järjestää HÖSÖ-näyttelyn oululaisille.

----------


## Hösö

heeii! mites mun rovikat? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hösö

än yy tee nyt !!111 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

sua saa syöttää, eli sun rovikat on siinä. Hyvä diili.

400e per lärvi niin saa kattella hösön toimia 2h. Seuraavat 2h on 300e.

Kokopäivän(24h) perässähiihtohinta ois 1500e. Kantsii harkita.

----------


## P-Joe

Freeryde papasta tuli mieleen, että kävimpäs lauantaina ajamassa puulaakit kuopiossa. Aivan kauheta oli. 

1. En osannu. 
2. En jaksanu. En varsinkaan polkea
3. En muistanu, että mistä se rata taas menee. 
4. Jos muistin missä se rata menee, en pysyny siinä. 
5. Tubelesseissa pysyi ilma vähän liiankin hyvin sisällä. 

Veteraanit sentään vielä kyykytti junnuja 5 sekunnilla. Kyykyttäjä en tosin ollu minä. Tästä ei taas voi päästä kun ylöspäin. 


Kuva: Mika Kankkunen http://personal.inet.fi/clan/vsp/deehoo/index.htm

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

hyväreissu.

----------


## Grissom

sori Timppa, unohin kertoa että kävin maalauttaa sun autoon pari huomaamatonta juttua


 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juu juu...

ettei menis taas liian kolmikirjaimelliseksi meiningiksi. niin käytiin juhon kanssa eilen kahteleen ja ajeleen lastenpyörillä. kivaa oli:



sweet and sour.

tänään kanssa jotain fillarointia.
nyttenkin harrikalla koulussa. huh.


-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii joo, käytiimme norjassaki sillo. vuoren päällä oltiin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyON_qaADO0

-T

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Sinne menivätten:









t. Grissom

----------


## Hösö

olipa taas parasta!

----------


## marco1

Levoton kevätflunssa - kun mikään ei maistu miltään. Prkl, ajamaan tekisi mieli,  vaikka tuonne sateiseen metsäänkin.

----------


## tv.

Tuli päivällä yhtäkkiä mieleen, että "lähempä käymään Songasa".

Ajelin sinne ja tuli jumalaton vesisade. Istuin puoli tuntia autosa ja sitte loppu sade. Lapioin megadropin kuntoon, mutta en uskaltanu enää ajaa siitä  :Leveä hymy:  no kyllä mie pari kertaa rullasin hitaasti sen läpi.



Paikat on yleisesti siinä kunnossa mihin ne jäi vuonna 2005. Pikkusen on vesi syöny uria joka paikkaan.



Voitais lähteä joku viikonloppu tuonne makkaranpaistotalkoisiin porukalla. Vai onko porukalla mielenkiintoa ajaa tuolla? *Kenen mailla tuo monttu on?*

Ennekö lähdin kotia kohti vilkasin Tojotasta öliyt. Sitte ajelin 100 metriä tyhjäkäynnillä ja muistin että öljykorkki unohtu laittaa kiinni. Muutama pisara oli lentäny ulos moottorista. Meinas käyä legendaarisesti...




Jos kellään ei ole sanomista siihen, että tuonne lapioijjaan hiekkakasoja, niin mulla ainaki kiinnostaa lapiointi tuolla. Äkkiä sen 30 kilometriä hurauttaa autolla. Kaupungissa mikään hiekkakasa ei pysy samanlaisena viikkoa kauempaa, joten tänne ei viitsi alkaa lapioimaan dirttiä.

----------


## Jeesus

ajelimma tosta läpitte lauantaina. Kattelin just ittekki, että suunnilleen saman näkösenä pysyny mimmoseksi toi jätettiin sillon aikoja sitte. Sinne vaan lapioimaan, ei meille kukaan ikinä mitään sanonu tuosta..eihän sielä mitään rikota, siirrellään vaan hiekkaa läjästä toiseen.

...läjästä toiseen.. Oli tosa viikonloppu. Hösö ja Timppa pärähti oulun pääkaupunkiin tossa keskiviikkoyönä helevetinmoisen kääretortun kanssa. Kuulemma piti ajaa enduuroa ja syyä kebabbia.

Eka iltana Oulussa oli totuttuun tapaan säätöä ja vähän lisää säätöä että ehjästä romuksi rassatut vehkeet sai taas rassata ehjäksi.



Seuraavana aamuna olikin hymy huulilla. 



unohettiin tosin kertoa, että tonne kaverin mökkipalstalle menee kyllä hyvä tie..talvella =D Oli vähän tuo routa sulahtanu.. Riemunkiljahukset oli käsinkosketeltavia.

----------


## Jeesus

jossain vaiheessa kaikki pääs taas ajamaanki, lepposia hiekkateitä ja kaikkea.







Luxus keikka, 150km ja 12h ja 3 ajo koko kiekan läpitte. Ens vuona hösö sitte otat revanssin.

... nniiin joo, lauantaina oltiinki sit rollosa ja meän pihalta löyty melekonen kasa hedelmiä matkalla pohjoseen..

----------


## Jeesus

..nesteen pihasa noita banaaneja ja appelsiinejä oli muutama lisää=D



hyvä reissu



ainiin, sunnuntainaki käytiin ajaan. Tällä kertaa kierrettiin rossimonttua. Tosin Hösö oli jo tohon aikaan matkalla HELSINKIIN. Varmaan tosi siistiä, onhan sielä kuiten kesä ja lämmintä ja..totanoin, ei mitään muuta.

----------


## Hösö

Reissu oli kyllä luxuc!

Se käärretorttuki jäi puoliksi syömättä...buzban kanssa koitettii su aamuna ahmia sitä vielä naamariin. Saatiin muuten sillekki pojalle mopokuume, ei muuta ku pollea tarjoamaan vaihossa!  :Hymy: 








Siinäpä ne reissun hailaitit oliki...

----------


## Fillarimies

[guote=tv.]Jos kellään ei ole sanomista siihen, että tuonne lapioijjaan hiekkakasoja, niin mulla ainaki kiinnostaa lapiointi tuolla. Äkkiä sen 30 kilometriä hurauttaa autolla. Kaupungissa mikään hiekkakasa ei pysy samanlaisena viikkoa kauempaa, joten tänne ei viitsi alkaa lapioimaan dirttiä.[/guote]

Mie voin lähtä joku viikonloppu, jos saan sun T-lusikkaa lainaan :Leveä hymy:  
Ens viikonloppu menee kisoihin, sitä seuraavana vois!
Äkkiä sinne pari kasaa lapioi, pitää sitä välillä muutaki tehä kuin ajaa :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, niimpä niin.


joha se oulussa olo riitti hetkeksi. 2 päivää kävin duunissa ja takasi kotia rovaniemeen.

ilkan kanssa sitten lähettiin vielä laskeen tellua oukulle...







ihan sika siistiä oli! aivan huippua lunta, siistejä linjoja, pitkiä laskuja, kohtuu holtittoman siisti tiistai-ilta oli. aurinko porotti punasta valoa rinteeseen jne. jeah!!!!!

juttua tulossa lapinkansaanki tuosta ja pari meikän kuvaa. säkällä.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

joo pitäähän se välisä kaivaakki pari kasaa lol.



hyvän näköstä T! Vähän tekis mieli taas pohjoseen, no 1½vkoa vielä..


Eilen oltiin vähän rossailemassa. Timolla on vitun hieno kuletuskalusto, kohtuu jenkkiä  :Leveä hymy: 








ei muuta, tänään pussikaliahommat oulunkylillä lol ja ruleks.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuvia:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuvagalleriat löytyypi täältä:

http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berrouard/photos.html

Tuossa pari slideshowta ylläriksi:

Suomikamaa viime joululta (feat. Hösö & Kimmo): http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...inter_show.exe

Territoriotavaraa tältä keväältä: http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...pring_show.exe

Souvit on muotoa .exe, koska niissä on pläyeri. Tsek it aut!

----------


## Hösö

kohtuu parahaita TAAS!

jätkä se vaan osaa!!1  :Hymy: 


alako taas tekkeen mieli muuttaa lappiin...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö: jätkä pääsi Rolloon rossaamaan. Vähän mie oon kateellinen. Menikö sulla moposta ketjut siellä, vai mitä sie hitsailit?

Lähettelin justiinsa Vancouveriin työhakemuksen. Vähän kuumottelis päästä sinne asumaan ainakin vähäksi aikaa. Ois hyvin töitä ja treilejä! Keräilis vähän työkokemusta ja sitten pykältäis johonkin pienempään vuoristokaupunkiin pormestariksi - tai muuttas takas Rolloon.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Aatos artsy poser dude, kai sitä puhutaan jo ranskaa jääkarhuille?
Ei kai siinä mittään, mukava lukea mitä jokku tekee, itsehän syön sipsejä tietsikan ääressä ja kuuntelen 80's rokkia juutuupista.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ranskaahan oon puhunu jo vuosikauet, tosin vain humalassa. Jääkarhupainimatsit on jääny vähemmälle viime aikoina, ollu vähän olokapää jumissa.

Tietsikalla miekin rassailen näppäimistöä. Kipiänä jo toista viikkoa, internet paras hupi. Pitää seuraavaksi hakia jäätelö ja alakaa vahtaamaan Arrested Developmenttia deeveedeeltä - paska sarja mutta tulipa lainattua.

Käytiin vaihteeksi pilikillä maanantaina:

----------


## Hösö

mekamake, ee menny mitää. ku tulin ouluun ilman ketjuja, ni net piti sit yölä parsia kasaan...

timppa sitä eturatasta hukkas pitkin reissua...

----------


## Grissom

On ne vain makiat maastot siellä puolen maailmaa!! Avennosta saapi justiisa alamitan ylittäviä sinttejäki. Siistiä!

Tässäpä päivän kuva Oulussa sijaitsevasta limppa-automaatista:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

siistejä kuvia taas. tais meikäki näkyä yhessä kuvassa, propsit siitä!

roissa paistaa aurinko ja on makia keli. vois melekei käyä kotoa hakeen kameran ja litran vettä ja lähtä rullaileen ympäri kaupunkia lastenpyörällä...
kurjaa on taas joo...


-T

----------


## Hösö

nii se ois tuo vuocattici.

onneksi ei oo yhtää rahaa ni ei pääse sinnekkää... :Vihainen:  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:

----------


## V

> juttua tulossa lapinkansaanki tuosta ja pari meikän kuvaa. säkällä.
> 
> -T



oli vaan tutun näköne kuva lapparissa. mietin, että missähän minä tuon oon nähny vai mikä dejavuu iski..  :Hymy: 

pari tuntia ja vkl!!

----------


## marco1

Onko Teemu selvinnyt flunssasta + Roissa v-lopun eikä työt haittaa? Luulen itsekin olevani joten vois käydä pyörän vieressä seisomassa tai polkuja pilaamassa viikonloppuna?

----------


## V

> Onko Teemu selvinnyt flunssasta + Roissa v-lopun eikä työt haittaa? Luulen itsekin olevani joten vois käydä pyörän vieressä seisomassa tai polkuja pilaamassa viikonloppuna?



on se selvinny, ainaki keskiviikkona oli vauhissa. nyt käräytin sen. joutuu vielä pyöräileen..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Foorumi sanoo, että Timålla on synttärit. Onneksi olkoon! Life's good.  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Haluaa keulaksi tuommosen....

----------


## Hösö

otappa tommi huomioon et sulla on pienempi kokonen runko ko tuo o. vai onko?

----------


## Jeesus

life is good.


Oulusa ollaan, eilisen vesisateen jälkeen tää on syntyny ihan uueksi kaupungiksi! Tai itteasiasa tää keli sen tekee..nyt on nimittäin auringossa +36 lämmintä  :Leveä hymy:  Sweet, shortsikelit about. Vois illasta lähtee katteleen auringonlaskua hiekkabiitsille,nakkoon koiralle keppiä ja lollaileen.

Eilen käytiin katteleen tiluksia, oli kohtuu lämmintä..tuli ihan kesä mieleen!



enää muutama päivä ja rovaniemelle. Rulex.

ps. MAKE VOISIT VÄHÄN ENEMPI PISTÄÄ NOITA KUVIA NETTIIN *****!!!!1111121312312 Perseestä ko jätkä näyttää vaan kuvan per puoli vuotta  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Tiiättekös mitä, kesä tuli Rollon markkinoille ja Kimpeli jäi Ouluun.
(jaa ei näitä picasan kuvia saakaa ihan heti näkyville, kesäkuvet jää iltaan)

----------


## Hösö

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KDqfcoz-p8

tommonen löyty netisitä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jea.

jätkät ne vaan ajaa ja roskittaa paikkoja. 
juhon kanssa kaivettu ja kunnostettu kaikki. perkele. ei kauaa jaksa enää tehä muille juttuja...

....siispä tehtiin oukulle isojenpoikien linja. eka roppi, 1,5m ja 3m pitkä. toinen 3m korkia ja 6m pitkä, viimene onki se vanaha, 3,5m ja samat 6-7m pitkä...





ajojen jäläkeen lähettiin juhliin meikän zynttäreitä joen varteen. oli ihan ok.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

illan kohokontana oli, ku lordi roppas veneen päältä piitsille.



mie tein ninja potkun ja putaansuu tanssi taustalla jotain menninkäis tanssia.



"koti"matkalla oulu kohti, sompujärven tienoilla, klo 20.00 etunakki päätti laueta. 



ei edes vituttanu, oli tyyntä, aurinko paisto, vararengas oli ehjä ja kuosissa, mikäs siinä pellon laialla rengas vaihtaa. lykkääntypähä ½ tunnilla ouluun saapuminen. oli kesän romantiikkaa ilmassa. puuttu vaan se pellolta saapuva, vähäpukeinen lehmityttö kyseleen kuulumisia ja...

jea. viikko oulussa. lauantaina vuokattiin viikoksi!!!!!!!!!!!! sen jälkeen viikko oulua ja vois vaikka lappiin lähtä.

-T22v.

----------


## marco1

Uudestaan sitten, joko ny?

----------


## tv.

Sain aamulla uuet renkaat, Schwalben 2,25x26  Table Topit. En malttanu odottaa iltaan asti ja nakkasin ne kokeilun vuoksi Norcoon alle. Rullaa meleko hyvin. Vauhtia oli ainaki 100 km/h kun käännyin kairatieltä pohjolankadulle ja melekeen ajoin kerrostalon seinään.

----------


## Jeesus

ruppee oleen kesä, helevetti ku on siistiä! Unohtanu jo tossa pitkässä ja kylmässä talvessa, mikä tässä vuodenajassa viehättää. Käytiin tosa katteleen biitsihommia, kohtuu siisti ilta-aurinkohomma.







Siistejä kuveja, jollain ollu meleko vilkas mielikuvitus ja vitusti teippiä  :Leveä hymy:  Vois ruveta veisteleen tommosia pitkin oulun kylmiä katuja  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.xmarkjenkinsx.com/outside.html

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah. tommosen vois tehä jostaki ilmastointiteipistä. kohtalaisen iisi duuni tehä vaikka susta tommonen malli. tehäänkö? jos mie otan vuokattiin pirusti teippiä mukaan...?

hep hep, siistjeä kuvia taas.

-Tttt

----------


## marco1

Kelit vaikuttaa kohtalaisilta, itse tietty suuntaan kohti sateita ja ukkosta just nyt.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko tommilla aikaa ens viikonloppuna, vois nimittäin käydä lapioimassa jonku hienon hyndän oukulle, semmosen josta mäki uskallan hypätä?
Oli tosi hienoa Vaasan enduro cupissa... noo ekakertalaisena irtos 10. sija tourista :Hymy:  oma ajo sujui omasta mielestä hyvin, mutta ei ihan riittäny.

T. Nikke Naputtaja :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meikäläinen tänä aamuna ennen ekaa kahavikuppia:



Vilasin NWD 7:n illalla. Leffa oli ihan jees, brassikuskit varsin mieleenpainuvia. Yö menikin sitten fillarikuvioita suunnitellessa silimät levällään ko turskalla.

Jea, Hemuli, koitan laittaa lissää kuvia nyt, kun internet pelaa. Yukonin setti alakaa olla valamis. Vois pari hyljekuvaa heittää lämppäriksi.

By the way, aivan loistavia noi katuinstallaatiot! Jotain tommosta vois olla rento värkätä päivät, jos siitä maksettaisiin. Ajelis fillarilla ympäri kaupunkia teippirulla tangossa. Mutta hei: mullahan ei ole töitä muussakaan tapauksessa. Voisin vaikka statementtina teippailla hylkeitä jäälle aseet räpylässä, kylää kohti tähtäillen.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

siis jenkit kuluttaa kamaa, täh...

kohtuu siistejä kuvia jne.:

http://www.chrisjordan.com/

meni taas hetki hämmästeltäessä... ihan levottomia määriä...

jatkais intternetin tutkiskelua, oulussa....

-T

----------


## V

> Jep jep
> Löytyi kun kävin kierroksella kaupungilla. Nyt hiukan vain askarruttaa mistä ihmeestä tuollainen pikku naksuminen polkimissa johtuu? Takana laakerit oli ihan kunnossa ja keskiökin tuntui olevan ok. Polkimiakin kokeilin nitkutella ja kampia mutta ei tuntunut löytyvän mitään ylimääräistä klappia.
> Noh...katotaampa seuraavalla lenkillä onko vika poistunu mystisesti.



löytykö tähä ratkasua. iteki sain jopa sen verran aikaseksi, että kokeilin toisilla polkimilla, mutta ei, naksuminen jatkui.  sellainen terävä pieni naksunta kun laittaa painoa polkimille. se ei normi ajossa kuulu, mutta kun mäkiä tai seisoaltaan polkea niin kuuluu..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Dude vasemmalla ampu 23 hyljettä syksyllä. Hylykeen turkki on maailman tihein; siitä saapi parsittua aika lämpimiä vermeitä.



Iglun rakentelun opettelua viime talvena, -25 ja myrskytuuli:



Vejettiin viime syksynä kanoottikurssi nuorisolle:



Pari muutaki uutta meni offroadin.

----------


## Fillarimies

> löytykö tähä ratkasua. iteki sain jopa sen verran aikaseksi, että kokeilin toisilla polkimilla, mutta ei, naksuminen jatkui. sellainen terävä pieni naksunta kun laittaa painoa polkimille. se ei normi ajossa kuulu, mutta kun mäkiä tai seisoaltaan polkea niin kuuluu..



Mullaki on alkanu polkimet/keskiö naksumaan...meneeee hermot! :Vihainen:

----------


## Hösö

ratkaisu on ktm!


ajoin enskaa tänää. vähän. mut ajoin silti. oli kivaa. keula ei hakkaa käsille ja peräki pyssyy mukana...  :No huh!:

----------


## Sami W

Mulla ei tuo naksuminen ole mitenkään säännöllistä. Sain sitä ehkä hiukan vaimennettua, mutta edelleen on olemassa. Ei enää niin häiritsevä kuitenkaan.
Pitäis kiristellä vielä kunnolla joka ruuvi niin jospa sitten lakkais.
Oletkos V kokeillu ne Pyynön neuvot ja kiristäny niitä etu hammasrattaiden pultteja?

----------


## Fillarimies

Pitää varmaan kokeilla korvatulppia :Sarkastinen:

----------


## V

> Oletkos V kokeillu ne Pyynön neuvot ja kiristäny niitä etu hammasrattaiden pultteja?



joo, tuota ei ole tullu kokeiltua. pitääpä heti kokeilla ku kerkiääpi. kiits.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikällä naksuu päässä. nax nax naxx...

mutta empä jaksanu speksata sitä netissä, vaan lähettiin rullaileen jannen kanssa...

törmättiin kimmoon, miksuun, ja niitten lemmikki leobardiin.


se söi ruohoa ja vallotti ihmisten sydämmiä.

bmx:illä tuo rappusten ajo on niin köntikästä, niin päätettiin jannen kanssa vetää  helpomman kautta...





sitte mie muistin että oon oulussa. läppäri esille ja zekkaan kuumimman tipsit sinkuloiden momenttien kiristyxiin pappalenkeille. sain vieroitukset kuriin ja elämäntaso pysy kohtalaisen horjuvana.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vinkit takataskuun ja kuumimmat polut kartalle.
lähettiin siitä kummiski oulun hitaasti valmistuvaan petonilähiöön.

uusimmat trixit pöytään:
unturndown:

turndown:


jannella laukes takarengas omasta fillarista. rovaniemeläisenä lainasin omaa apua tarvitsevalle. turndown hieman enemmän venytettynä...


jannen ja jannen tukka alko pelotteleen.


lopetettiin päivä siihen...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ys mehupöytä vielä tiskiin...

----------


## Grissom

Behind the scenes - Kreikkalaiset sankarit asialla


Kuvaamisen suunnittelun tauolla päässään joskus rullaamaankin, mutta enimmäkseen lasten pyörät makoilee pitkin oululaisia maanteitä..


epärehellisiä ajatuksia omaavia varten on paikalla verikoira vartioimassa


Tietyöt seis, liikenne seis, liike seis, harakat seis, ohikulkijat seis, täällä harrastaan!

----------


## Grissom

Kuvaajat näytti niin proolta, että ohikulkijakki tahto otta osaa


Mutta sovimma että jos nyt ei tälläkertaa kuitenkaan, annamma ammattilaisten hoitaa hommat. =D


Son hyvä että joukossa on kiipeilyn ja alamäkihommien ammattilaisia, vois olla muuten haasteellista


"Ei menny ihan valotus oikein, viittikkö kuule hypätä ton 135 metrisen kanjonin uusiksi"

----------


## Grissom

Toki


Suuren maaliman tyylillä





-roger-

----------


## tv.

Hemmokimmo, mittaakko sen Thomsonin tolopan pituuen ennen vuokattia.. Pitäis olla noin 25 senttiä putken päästä satulan kiskoihin. Nykynen toloppa on 23 senttiä ja hiukan liian lyhyt. Reiet hinkkaa pohkeita kun istuaaltaan polokee, ei hyvä.

----------


## Jeesus

Pyörähä TV mittomaan tolppaa ens viikonloppuna. Oon mestoilla pe-su sektorilla joskus. En muista pituuksia, mutta mäihällä se on just ton mittanen ehkä. 30.0 se halkasija pitäs olla.

Löyty muuten toinenki thomsonin tolppa laatikosta, ei mitään hajua mihin se on kuulunu. Ostakaa silti pois  :Leveä hymy: 

...samoten about 3000000 boxxeria ympäri varastoa.

Eilen oli siisti kuvata jäbien ajoa. BMX on kyllä aitoa, ei oo mitään helevetin xtr speksausta tai joustokäyrien vertailua uusissa fox-vaatteissa. Josaki vaiheesa vois speksata rollosa jotain kuvasessiohommelia?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eilen oli kliffaa kyllä. mukava ku joku on ottamassa niitä kuvia, niin voi itekki ajaa ja päästä kennolle pixeleinä.

ite löydyn roista seuraavankerran vuokatin jälkeisenä viikonloppuna. jep jep ja jep.

-T

----------


## PeeTee

Joo sitten ku ootta ajamassa niin meikä vois kans tulla riehuun kameran kans mestoille.

----------


## Jeesus

> vituttais täysiä olla sisällä koneen ääressä.



loppupeleissä ois menny ehkä 50-50 jos ois jääny kämpille surffaan ridefreetä ja puhumaan nettiin paskaa. Ihmettelin, että oliko valtteri pistäny vahingossa duunipaikan trimmerin 2t kerosiinit tankkiin ku savutti niin vitusti. No selevishän se, kytkinkopan tiiviste paskana ja öljyt lens suoraan pakoputkeen. Harmi ettei palanu koko paska, ois ollu kyllä reissun kruunaus.

No, ei siinä mitään. Valtsu luovutti ja lähimmä jatkaan itte matkaa. Iinatin rossiradalta tultaesa kaveri lähti suorilta kämpile ja meikä kävi vielä kierteleen mutkien kautta. Erkkolan sillan jälkeen tippu pommi, ***** kytät sielä mussuttamassa tomusokeridonitseja ja hörppimässä kultakatriinaa..oli HETI tiedosa että meikältä lähtee kortti TAAS ja saan linnaa ja ***** raippaa ko on niin laiton pyörä. Eikö mitä, MEIKÄ selevis ilman pysäytystä mut aiemmin lähteny kaveri istuskeli sielä maijan jenkkisohvalla ja sai 6 päiväsakkoa rekisterikilvestä. Verovaroin tapahtuneessa suurrikollisen pidätyspiirityssketsissä oli mukana mm 2 pyöräkyttää ja maijassa vissiin 17 samanlaista apinaa. Ihan siisti, varsinki ku neekeriraiskaajia juoksee pitkin puskia eikä ketään kiinnosta.

_"Rekisterikilpi sioitettuna vinoon siten, että kilventeksti osoittaa lähes täysin taivasta kohden"_ Kohtuu homoja, helevetisti onki tosta mitään haittaa tai hyötyä. Ei noilla kouhoteta kylillä kuitenkaan.

eli meikällä oli eilen ihan hyvä päivä  :Leveä hymy: 

Tänään kohti pohjosta, ihan älyttömän makia päästä taas pohjoseen ja pois tästä perslandiasta. Sweet.

----------


## Hösö

Jaha, ELÄKE rapsahtanu tilille... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Onko tommilla aikaa ens viikonloppuna, vois nimittäin käydä lapioimassa jonku hienon hyndän oukulle, semmosen josta mäki uskallan hypätä?



Tuntuu olevan semmonen käytäntö, että jokainen tekee itelleen sopivat hyppyrit. Eli lapio käteen ja menoksi.

Kolme iltaa olen teheny droppia, josta meikäki uskaltaa ajaa (L=4,5 m ja h=2,5 m). Haluan tehdä sen myös loppuun asti yksin, joten ei auta muiden koskea siihen! Kansi puuttuu vielä. Nokasta tulee pikkusen alaspäin viettävä (EI ylöspäin heittävä  :Leveä hymy: ). Eilen piti hakea sadan metrin päästä kaatuneita puun rankoja. Tulee muuten semmonen shorerakennelma, että ei ole ennen nähty näillä leveysasteilla  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

Pojat oli tehny hienoja droppeja oukun free-radalle..  :Cool:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onko siellä joku freeride-ratakin?

huh.

eipä mulla muuta. 

awesome, radical, cool ja extreme

-T

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

noni, freeunelmista toellisuuteen.

Käytiin tosa jäbien kans lapissa, niinku oikeessa lapissa. Semmosta hiekkakangasta ja mettälampi ja loputtomat hiekkabiitsit. Eikä ketään muuta missään, sitten toisen maailmansoan. Makia kahaloa lammessa, aurinko paahtaa niskaa ja hiki valluu niinku työmiehellä pitääki. Jos tästä seuraavana lähtis vaikka KYLILTÄ hakkeen jäätelöä ja katteleen ilosia ihmisiä..Lämmintä näyttäs olevan +25, varjosa.





Eiku joo, käytiinhän me eilettäin tuola jokivarressa kuluttaan aikaa. Kyllä tää kesä on perkelen siistiä aikaa ja lappi se missä ihmisen kuuluu asua!

----------


## marco1

Pitäisköhän sitä Hösöä kysäistä kaffille nyt kun ollaan vielä ma-ti täällä Bjulevardin tienoilla. En taia kehata.

PS. Roomsteri on hamsteri... ingengör-audeihin ei taivuta.

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

moro mitä apinat. Meikä lähtee täsä kohtapuolen takas sinne ihanaan ouluun, ei vituta ko vähäsen. Vihdoinki rupes tottuun tähän yöttömään yöhön ja +40 lämpöön, nyt takas pimiään ja vesisateeseen  :Irvistys: 

No, periantaina sit kohti vuocattia.sweet.

Tänään veettiin lepiä laivalla, kohtuu ok.

ainii, Tommi elä huolehi siittä thomsonin maksuhommista. Maksa meikälle hissilippuja sit vuokatissa, niin ei tartte itte kantaa cäässhiä niin älyttömiä taskussa.

----------


## tv.

> ainii, Tommi elä huolehi siittä thomsonin maksuhommista. Maksa meikälle hissilippuja sit vuokatissa, niin ei tartte itte kantaa cäässhiä niin älyttömiä taskussa.



Sopii mulle. Alkaa vähitellen hipomaan täyellisyyttä meikän Norko. En koskaan kuvitellu että Thomsoni olis nuin hieno toloppa. Kyllä nyt kelpaa mennä Norkolla töihin ja töiden jälkeen polkea Sampparille syömään lakritsitötteröä  :Hymy: 

Sittekkö hissit aukeaa Oukulla niin jokaisena sateettomana päivänä aion mennä suoraan töistä ajelemaan freerideä. Sieltä sitte Waltsun terassin kautta kotiin johonki aikaan. Kuulostaa melko hyvältä suunnitelmalta.

Pikkusen jännittää työhommat heinäkuussa. Kaikki vakituiset on lomalla pari viikkoa ja meikä joutuu käymään kokouksissa ja työmaiden valvontatehtävissä yms. No toivottavasti siellä on edes pullaa ja kahavia aina tarjolla...

----------


## Hösö

hoi, onko jätkä nyt sit joku insinööri? ku tommosia tehtäviä hoitelet...

mut toi lakutötterö kuulostaa hyvältä!

----------


## Fillarimies

Timo--> on siellä, mutta ei olla rakennettu juhanin kanssa sitä vielä loppuun.. se pieni droppi oli TAAS paskana, mikä on siinä multakasan takana.. Kaarilla pitää käydä moppaamassa suurimmat liat pois :Leveä hymy:  
Hienot oli teiän dropit..vaikka en ihan lähiaikoina niistä tule vetämään :Nolous:  

Oliko niin, että hissit aukeaa 16.6?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kävinpä Kemissä. Kemihän on aika cool, lievästi merenrantainen ja amitsoitunut kaupunki. Kemi on taidekaupunki, ainakin jos kysytään Kemin taidelautakunnalta. Kemissä on monta hyvää asiaa, kuten kahvila Cafe Miorina, ja Alko.

Kemi on tunnettu puuterilumestaan:



Timo esittelee Kemin  ylpeyttä, Kallinkankaan laskettelukeskusta. Siellä monet luut on rikottu hurjissa front-flip-yrityksissä:



Kun näkee Kemin taiderampit, joihin upotettiin kymmeniä tuhansia euroja, niin ei voi muuta onnitella taiteilijaa: hän on sielua ylentävästi tallentanut palan universumia kahteen metallihäkkiin. 



Kemi on myös sivistynyt metropoli:



Nähdään siis Kemissä!

----------


## Hösö

onx kemissäki calvinkleinin myymälä, vai mitä toi CK meinaa tuosa talon katolla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

haha! Kohtalaisen masentava kuva Cemistä  :Leveä hymy:  Jos ei ois noin lähellä lappia, vois sanoa että on kamalampi paikka ko Åulu. 


josta tuli mieleen..KOHTUU lämpimät kelit huhhuh, tänäaamuna!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lumi alkoi sulailla "kaupungista", ankkalammet ympäröi taloja:



Niinpä kävästiin Delian kanssa tundralla. Sieltä löytyi tuoli. Vanha liftaripummi putosi putosi välittömästi vanhaan uomaan - ei tullut Rolloon kyytiä tällä kertaa.



Kaiken takana oli varmasti Mark Jenkins. Mie etin Mark Jenkinsiä. Ei löytyny. 



Oltiin varmasti piilokamerassa, joten alettiin lähettää terveisiä kotiin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kelekkakelit on vielä paikallisten mielestä kohallaan. Kävin vetämässä kaverin 500-kiloisen reen pick-upilla reitin varteen, siitä pojat jatkoivat kelekalla.

----------


## tv.

Make, aika lepposan näköstä sielä toisela puolen maailmaa.

Tänään taas tuli esille toimistotyön syvin olemus:

----------


## Hösö

http://bizprodirectory.info/light.html

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Haha, hain Googlelle etätöihin. Hakivat Pohjois-Amerikasta suomen- ja ruotsinkielentaitoisia tyyppejä jonkintyyppisiin laaduntarkkailutehtäviin. Kilpailu ei liene mitään aivan tajutonta, ainakaan suomen kielen osalta. Muutenkin kvalifikaatiot täsmäsivät hyvin.

Sormet ristiin ja peukut pystyyn, kieli nenään. Sais ees jonkun tollarin kuussa.

Pillariaihepiiriä välillä: Vancouver-Whistler. Jos joku lähipiirin heikki haluaa tulla elokuussa Kanadaan ajeleen, niin voi olla, että Make olis paikalla lapsenvahtina. Käyttäkää nyt hyväksi kotikenttäetua, meikä tarjoaa! Mie lupaan järkätä kaikkea.  BroCard-etuja on monenlaatuisia, en ees kerro mitä. Hösö, eläkeporho, sie ainaki voisit ryyhältää paikalle. Mikä sulla on tilanne nyt?

Sitten yhdessä takaisin Suomeen.

----------


## Tomi L.

Saakohan intistä parin viikon loman tai voikohan sitä vielä lykätä jotenki. Jos en vaan mene sinne? Ei juurikaan kiinnostais lähteä fistleriin tai vankuuveriin. Ens kesänä sitte.

----------


## Fillarimies

Meillä oli hallissa varmaan sen 25 astetta ykspäivä.. pitää olla no life tyyppi että pystyy tekemään sarjatuotantoa..alkaa pikkuhiljaa tympimään... mutta on siinä toinenki puoli..saa uuden rungon :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Kappas vain, yhtäkkiä huomasin että viien tunnin päästä lähetään Vuokattiin!!

----------


## Jeesus

Googlen etäduuni kuulostaa kyllä vähintäänkin legendaariselta  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti natsaa.. Ainiin, meikät tulee Kanadaan kylään heti kun voitetaan lotosta tai jotain. Mutta eka pitää lähtee käväseen Vuokatissa lol. Pikkusen on hienoa, lupas taas +50 lämmintäki!

Mielenkiintosia juttuja.

http://www.pointlesssites.com/

ja varsinkin tää on luxus testi. Veikkaan ettei ihan kaikki läpäse heti ekalla..osa ei tokallakaan  :Leveä hymy: 

http://users.skynet.be/bk258512/idiot_test.swf


Ainiin, autoaki tosa tuli kyylättyä..saapa nähhä.

----------


## marco1

Aika Amerikan kelit olleet jonkin aikaa, muutama sadepäivä ei haittaa yhtään.  :Hymy:  
Olkkavaara-xc hyvässä kunnossa ja kaikki muukin. 

Misukan XCR A/T tosin näyttää olevan kuukauden kumi, ei taida kestää kuin normikuukauden ajot.

----------


## tv.

Vuokatti oli tosi jees!

Lauantai pientä jännitystä/tärinää. Sunnutaina kulki paremmin mutta käet ja jalat väsy liikaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

niin, oltiin vuokatissaki...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

niin
käytiin ajaan lastenpyörilläki äskö...
jasu meni matalax.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tomi! Ei ne siellä intissä huomaa! Siellä on varmasti monta Tomia.

Andy kävi pilkillä.







Isompi oli 62 lbs (28 kg), ihan oiva taimen, pienempää eivät ees kehanneet punnita. Saatu lähijärveltä. Siinä on isoin kala pitkiin aikoihin Paulatukissa. Tarinaan liittyy olennaisena osana meikäläinen, joka ensimmäisenä koefisusti onnekkaan avannon ja katkoi siimat pöhkäleen tonninpainoisen siimanpurijan kanssa. Kävin mainostamassa paskaa mäihääni toveri Andylle, joka seuraavana yönä raahasi kotiin monsterit. Voihan kakkendaali. En mie ees tienny, että kalat voi kasvaa nuin isoiksi.

Oli siellä isompikin pyörinyt pilkin perässä. Sillä oli varmasti meikän uistin suussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, helevetin hyvä tuo kukkakuva, Timo!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Oltiin joo vuokatisa, huhhuh. Oli kyl makia ajaa mäkipyörää taas tauon jälkeen, pojat oli kyl taas tehny makkeita juttuja ja kokoajan paikka paranee 100-0. Timon kuvat kuvastaa kyl hyvin tota pe iltaa, huhhuh ;D

Noniin, sitten asiaan. Ei *****, luultavasti melkeinvalmiita diplomiinsinöörejä.

http://www.tekniikanmaailma.fi/kesku...topic&tid=4494

Ja toinen läppä, Levi tuntuu olevan hyvissä käsissä  :Leveä hymy:  

http://www.ridefree.fi/forum/viewtop...7588&start=180


ei mulla muuta, päräytin just tossa vähän lisää lainaa. Huomenna Valtterin kans roadtrippi kaupoille ja kuvia tulee jos on jotain kuvattavaa. lol.



kesä, ens viikonloppuna kelekkaileen.


-kesä loma kimmo

----------


## Fillarimestari

Morjens!

Onkos tästä oukun kausikortin hinnasta tietoa?

Ärgh! Kummakki mejän tekemät dropit oli hajotettu!!
Pitäs käyä vasarala naputtamasa päähä sitä joka ne on rikkonu!

----------


## Jeesus

nonni, paluu menneisyyteen ja pihalla lojuu 4veto Hiluxi  :Leveä hymy:  Käväsimmä eilen Valtterin kans vähän roudtripillä, Vaasassa! Jos seuraavana hommais sitten sen maatilan ja traktorin! Ja sit lehmiä ja heinäpeltoja, ois semirentoa!

----------


## tv.

Komia Hiluxi Kimmola  :Hymy: 

heiluttelin Gilletten partahöylää äsken ja nyt kalju kiiltää  :Leveä hymy:  LOL

----------


## Fillarimies

> heiluttelin Gilletten partahöylää äsken ja nyt kalju kiiltää  LOL



--> Ilmanvastus pienenee ilman kypärää ajettaessa! :Vink:

----------


## ranger

> joo meikä yritti johtotähellä ohi mut ei mitään saumaa ku punaniska ajeli verkkolippis päässä susi vänkärinä.



Minä tykkään tästä kuvasta. Hiluxi loistaa ihmeellisessä valossa ja taivaastakaan ei osaa sanoa mille se meinaa alakaa. Mersun merkki alakulmassa pikanttina yksityiskohtana.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, normaalia 4:3 leikkausta kuutiomaisempi kuvakoko tuo kuvan dynaamista jännitettä. sekä selvät linjat oikealta vasemmalle on selvä merkki kotiin palusta, kenties ankaran ja tapahtumarikkaan retken jälkeen. lyhtypylväskin sopivasti katkaisee liiallista diagonaalista liikettä, kuvan spektaattori saa hieman aikaa pohtia. vastavärien kamppailu, vasemmalle tiivistyvät linjat ja etenkin tuo pikantti, mersedeczbenz -logo, tekee diibadaaba daaba bidaadiiba dadiiba daa...

ee helevetti.
lähtis huomenna lappiin takasi.

-T

----------


## Hösö

just nuin!


 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

:Leveä hymy:  kiitti kuitenki kai

----------


## ranger

J'tk't rupes ihan tyhyj'n takia Widduilemaan! T'm' teij'n topikki on t'ynn' kuvia, usein jopa ihan v''rist' lajeista, mutta silti tuo kuva vain osuu sopivasti meitsin silm''n.

----------


## ranger

Jotain moottorikelkkailua, voi jumalauta! Ajakaa ny vielä mönkijöillä!

----------


## Hösö

sanaton! :No huh!: 

tai en sittenkää...

suksi nyt rangeri jo helevettiin. miten ni vääriä lajeja? tuo just kertoo siitä kuin vitun kapiakatseisia pellejä kaikki villaroitsijat o...


ostaa uus kannatin ni menee kovempaa....

----------


## Grissom

kiva ku ihmisiä ahistaa, onneksi meitä ei, me ajetaan vaan MÖNKIJÖILLÄ!!










Ottakaa nyt hyvät ihmiset lauantaikarkkeja, niin helepottaa 




viikonloppu tulossa ja nokka pohjolaa kohen, ihan siistiä!

-hemmo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

rovaniemi 25 onki tunnettu 2 desimaalin tarkoista reissu budjettilaskuista, pyöräilyalalajienlyhenteiden tuntemisesta, saatanan tarkasta osa speksauksesta ja päivittämisestä, sekä sunnuntain maantielenkeistä. keskivauhti 25km/h. pappalenkki. xc. stemmi. laager. kaukovainio. toppila. volvo. sunnuntai. kiekon rihtaus. kaurismäen elokuvat. 2 markkaa.

, niin, jottei kävis tylsäxi.

käytiin kaiffarin kanssa kalassa.




eikä me mitään saatu. kaverin porukoitten, uudella landcruiserilla ajettiin rantaan, hipommat vehkeet mitä hösöllä. kumisaappaatki oli molemmilla. eikä mitään. paska paikka.

jos sitä huomenna starttais hippiwolkkarilla kohti parempaa, einiinahdasmielistä paikkaa kohti...

ja viikon päästä muuten ollaan norjassa jo!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tekasin joutessa hyvän sillan  tuluvapuron ylitte ku oltiin ajelemassa mönkkäreillä:






Ei ton parempaa tartte!

----------


## tv.

> jeah.
> 
> rovaniemi 25 onki tunnettu 2 desimaalin tarkoista reissu budjettilaskuista, pyöräilyalalajienlyhenteiden tuntemisesta, saatanan tarkasta osa speksauksesta ja päivittämisestä, sekä sunnuntain maantielenkeistä. keskivauhti 25km/h. pappalenkki. xc. stemmi. laager. kaukovainio. toppila. volvo. sunnuntai. kiekon rihtaus. kaurismäen elokuvat. 2 markkaa.



Uutuutena mukana:



rullaluistimet!

----------


## ranger

Turha avautuminen. Pidättäydyn vast'edes kommentoimasta.

----------


## V

täällä on rankkaa...


minä lähen lomille..

----------


## Hösö

joo, ehkä on parempi että ootte vaa hiliaa...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

fruitbootsit...


joo, jos sitä lähtis vaikka lappiin nytten. za.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

meikä komppaa, sekunnin päästä hiluksin keula lappia kohen lol!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. meikä lähtee kohti pururadatonta lappia/rovaniemeä.

koittakaa kestää viikonloppu lappia alempana. perseestä vois olla. huh huh. armotonta tervanjuontia ja kikkailua. 


meitsimandoliini tapettiin.

-T

----------


## tv.

Taijjampa lähteä Leville syömään Launtaipussikarkkeja.

Ehkä vois vähän myös laskea pyörällä mäkeä

----------


## Mechz

Mustat farkut ja lenkkarit.....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

terkut lapista pururatoilta ja hinkkalenkeiltä!

Kaiveltiin tosa pailakat kesäsäilöstä ja huomenna ajamaan. Siistiä olla redneck!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Oukullaki hissit auki. Vois tänään käydä kyselemässä kausikortin hintoja  :Hymy: 
Vai tietääkö kukaan vielä sitä?

Edit: Kausikorttihan oli 80€  Näyttäs olevan vuosivuojelta vaan enemmän.
Piti se silti ostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jumalan Käsi

Muistakaa kysellä oukulta aina sillontällön, että totta ne meinaa panostaa tohon pyörähommaan. Ois helepompaa sit speksata/ehotella/suunnitella jotain raksahommiakin ja kerjätä keskukselta esim maaläjiä rinteeseen, kun "yleisö" tahtoo sirkushuveja =)

Anyways, oltiimpa kelekkailemassa ko tuo mönkijä on rikki eikä pysty sillä nyt ajamaan rossia. Ihan siistiä =D

----------


## Fillarimies

Fillarimestari lähetään joskus ajamaan, että ei mee mullakaan turhaan liian kunnon kasvattamiseen koko aika :Leveä hymy:  
Tommiaki näky ja marcoa kans ja vähän vaikka ketä! 
Satoi ja paistoi..hikeä valu..tuskasia ilmeitä..ketjuja meni poikki.. ja ainiin lensin taas tangon yli ja olkapää oli kipeä, mutta ei haitannu kisaa :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

saunottiin poikein kanssa meillä eilen.
ahtauduttiin kolmisin 1 neliön saunaan, oli ihan ok. sitten juotiin 3 litran laatikko ruotsalaista viiniä. mie taisin osallistua eniten siihen. huh. eikö viinin maisamiseen kuulu, että se juoma zylgästään ulos sitten hetken pyörittelyjen jäläkheen?
mie vein astetta pitemmälle sen, ja join reilu litran viiniä, venailin ja pyörittelin sitä mahassa jonku tunnin, sitten kertaroikasulla "zylgäzin" ne poies. fixua, eikö?

aamulla juho soittaa 10:neltä, "lähetäänkö me ajamaan bmx:illä" huh. heräsin kahelta sitten oikiasti. yritin syyä jotaki ja onnistuinki siinä. nyt oulussa. ihan ok olo. jeah. lisää liimaa!


(hoxatkaa meizin uus lisäys photogeareihin. kolmenkympin jalusta kärkkäiseltä,  sentään ihan ok laatumerkki, bilora... ...kait)

jos lähtis rullaileen lastenpyörällä vielä oulun asfaltti/betoni viidakkoon.

4 yötä ja NORJAAN!!!!!

-T

----------


## Hösö

Perus suomidh:t oli tänää...

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/fillar...m17/calabiz07/

----------


## Jeesus

Rento viikonloppu kelekkailun merkeissä! Ei paljon vanne kiristäny päätä. Miten tv. Levillä meni? Oliko sielä nyt jotain uutta vai ei?

----------


## tv.

> Miten tv. Levillä meni? Oliko sielä nyt jotain uutta vai ei?



Pääosin oli tehty oheistoimintaa siihen skeittiparkin viereen, liikennepuisto polkuautoille ja freeridepolku pikkulapsille.

Freeridereitillä oli kunnostettu/korjailtu hiekkahyppyreitä, mutta uusia ei ollu tehty. Yläosasta oli hajotettu muutamia hiekkakasoja tien viereltä. Meen juhannukseksi touhuamaan tuonne jotain. DH-rata on samassa kunnossa kuin viime vuonna.

Ruottalaiset tytöt tykkäs ajaa dh-rataa, toivottavasti juhannuksena tuolla on rata täynnä tsiksejä  :Vink: 

Sääskiä oli muuten melko paljon.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nonni...

viikonloppuna siellä oli senki verran "talkooporukkaa", että olisivat hyvin kerenneet tehä umpimettään ½kilometriä polokua spooreineen. mutta ei. kaivinkone käy tunnin pyöriin alhaalla ja tätsit. 

eipähä oo meikäläisen markat kiinni tuossa mestassa.

nii, ja ok ropin olit tehy oukulle, tiitzan kanssa ajettiin siitä lenkillä. tukeva se ainaki oli...

-T

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Muistakaa kysellä oukulta aina sillontällön, että totta ne meinaa panostaa tohon pyörähommaan. Ois helepompaa sit speksata/ehotella/suunnitella jotain raksahommiakin ja kerjätä keskukselta esim maaläjiä rinteeseen, kun "yleisö" tahtoo sirkushuveja =)



Oltiimpa Jonin kans ajamassa taas ja se äijä lupaili että juhannuksen jälkee olis niinku valmiina kolme rataa rinteissä. Melko hyvin jos net siihen pystyy!

----------


## tv.

Taijjampa lähteä ajelemaan Gondolihissillä, moro!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. varmaan helevetin siistiä ajaa 2km freebaanaa, jonka 5 hyppyristä on 2 tasotettu ja dirtistä tehty pelkkä backflippien pyöritys mesta. huh huh.

joo ja norjan perinteikäs reissuki sitten kusi. paska. ei siinä.

mahan löhötä sohovalla juhannuksen ja heitellä lenkin pätkiä seiniin.

ouluun en helevetti jää. rovaniemellä nähdään.

menis ostaan pari rullaa filmiä ja nappipattereita.

-TTtt

----------


## Jeesus

joo sorry Timo, meikän niskaan voit kaataa norianreissunkusemiset. Semipetturi fiilis :S Ihan perseestä tää inspiraation-/ajan-/rahanpuute ja tekosyiden keksiminen. Minkäpä tehet. Torstaina kuitennii Ivaloon ja loputki rahat menee sen siliän tien, taas yhteen uuteen romuläjään.

Rollosa kuitennii juhanukset. Ei onneksi tartte mähötä täsä åulunperslävesä.

Ottas kuitennii orangen mukkaan rolloon, JOS ehtis ajamaan oukulle. Tuskimpa. Tai Leville, uusia freerydehyppyreitä parin vuoden takaa. tuskimpa.

Rednekkihommia eiliseltä

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Holá!

Lunta satelee, ei tule kessää. En oo kahteen päivään käyny ulukona, ku oon koodaillu javaa ja flässiä. Kiharapään mutsi tulee käymään kaheksi viikoksi. Järvet on vieläkin jäässä.

Tilasin 25 m liinaa MECistä, että voin hirttää itteni. Nyt pitäis vaan löytää puu. xD

The irony.

Laskeskelin tossa Vistlerin kulunkeja, ettänottajos ajelisin siellä vuokrapyörällä. Aika suolasta, 100 dollaria päivä Karpantso-Konalla, päälle veråt. Dh-fillarihan on Rollossa. Muuten ois aika edullista. Emmä lannistu, vaikka puita ei löytyiskään. 

Hain töitä vuorilta, jänskättää. Nyt pitäis laittaa kolome hakemusta Vancouveriin, vuorilla sekin. Yhteen hakemukseen menee päivä, jos sen tekee kunnolla. Googlelta ei ole vielä kuulunu mitään, mutta jos sen työn saan, niin ajan varmasti mäkipyörävuokrapyörällä - mani is frii.

Heinäkuun alussa lähetään kanotointireissulle erämaahan. Lennellään konheilla, pelotellaan karhuja ja karibuja isolla äänellä. Laskeudutaan ja aletaan meloa vuotavilla kanooteilla viikko alas jokea. Ennen hc kanjonia kone tulee taas ja vie kaneetit. Jatkamma jalan kotio kanjonia pitkin ja pyyämmä rautua joesta matkalla särpimeksi. Deliallehan luonnollisesti maksetaan täysi palkka "työreissusta", ja lentikoneestakaan tuskin joudutaan mitään ite maksaan.

----------


## Jeesus

meillä on ny tojotassa uuet mörrikkäkumet, niillä toi laitos mahtanee kellua. Voitas tuua sulle se pyörä sinne fistleriin?

Hyvåt juhannukset kaikille (oululaisillekki). Meikä pakkas kamppeet ja lähti pohjosseen. Tänään pitää vielä ehtiä Ivaloon..itteasiassa sit vielä samana päivänä takas Rovaniemellekki  :Leveä hymy:  ei tuu ko tuhannen kilsaa auton mittariin tässä lähituntien aikana.

----------


## Hösö

Joopajoo, jätkä speksannu TAAS autoa!  :Leveä hymy: 


Ja hyvät jussit, tuskin nussit kaikille muillekki...

----------


## Hösö

kauden ekat mäkipyöräkarkelotki meni ihan hassusti! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Huh, taas kotona.





Oli siellä joku nuotio perjantaiyönä. Harmi kun makkarat jäi mökkiin.


Tänään oli paha elämä. Jostain kumman syystä ajauduttiin eilen Hulluun poroon Vaasalaisten freeridereiden kanssa.

Kokonaisuutena oli mukava juhannus.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

siinähän se.

mäkipyöräily on aika gay. myis cruztsin etelän mandariineille, ostas flanelipaitoja ja hienoja kenkiä, läjän vinyyleitä, ison maton, soffan, uuen keulan, kammet ja rungon bmx:ään ja seinfeldin 8:nnen dvd boxin. laiffi ois kivempaa!

sitte.

lapinareenankaukalonseinän matkahuoltoa lähinnä oleva kulmake. zek zek.
mikael ja timo käyny liisteröimässä kottaraisia zeinille.



vois aloittaa jonkinnäköisen ja menestyvän uran. vois tehä kivoja juttuja kivoille ihmisille. siksi pitäis päästä oulusta aluksi veke.

vuokrataan 181 senttinen, 75 kilonen torso orjaksi rolihin. vaatii vähintään 7e/tunti, korvapuusti jäätelöä tai rakastavan tytön.
mieluiten iisiä duunia, ettei tuu HIGI!

joku omakotitalo ois kliffa, sais verstaan sinne, nii vois alkaa maalaileen tauluja ja valaan betonista kikkaroita. tuimaa kiljuaki vois tehä ja myyä naapurin lapsille hyvään hintaan.








-matias

----------


## Jeesus

moi taas kaikille kliffoille ihmisille!

Oltiimpa juhannuksessa. ja pohjoisessa. ja kaikessa siistissä! Nyt takas Oulussa, olipa taasen paluu. Näki selevästi, kuinka tää perslandia voi pahoin. Tossa, kolmikymppinen eukko sammunu kebabastiaan sunnuntai-iltana Höyhtyän krillillä ->





Muuten oli hiposetit. Käytiin Ivalossa ja vaikka misä. Oikeestaan ei muistanu ees missä suunnassa etelä ja ankeilijat on.

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Jeesus

Huhu, ***** että oli helevetin siisti laiffi! Ens viikonloppuna sitte Pelloon ja Lappiin. Pitäs vaan jaksaa vielä kilstoilla täälä..no ei tää ny oikeesti niin paha ole, vois vaikka polokassa kotariin kipinää ja lähteä mettään kaivattaan koloja.

sweet. lol

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=665464

perkele. ei oo sitä kuvaa meikästä tuossa.

silti.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

netti on täynnä siitiä kamaa ja kuvia.









huh.

----------


## pyynö

Kuume imee persettä. Nukkunut koko päivän tähän(17.17)saakka huomatakseen että vieläkin 37,6 lämpöä. Jaaha, no hyviä puolia, saa juoda limsaa, ja ... ... ... saa juoda limsaa. TTU!

----------


## marco1

> Kuume imee persettä. Nukkunut koko päivän tähän(17.17)saakka huomatakseen että vieläkin 37,6 lämpöä. Jaaha, no hyviä puolia, saa juoda limsaa, ja ... ... ... saa juoda limsaa. TTU!



Sana.
No onneksi kelit on kovin köpöt joten saikkupäivät ei ehkä ahista ihan normaalissa määrin.

Mikä muuten on Hiluxin vastakohta, ghetto-lo, inssiolumpiavolkkari, tila-auto, saabbi?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

?

----------


## Valtteri

?

----------


## tv.

Nyt on meikän droppi valmis (vasemman puoleinen):


Pituutta alastuloon 4 metriä ja korkeutta 2,3 metriä. Sunnuntaina testaamaan jos hissit pyörii.

On muuten sääskiä ja muita ötököitä sen verran paljon tuolla mettässä, että en lähe enää lapion kanssa heilumaan. On tuolla värkätty useita kymmeniä tunteja tänä kesänä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, oli se roppi hyvä ilman tuota alastulon jatkostakin. mikaelin kanssa ku ajettiin siitä ys kerta.

ja taas intternetin ihmeellinen maalima.
siistiä.





"Rabbit in the snow"

----------


## m_ka

> huh.
> 
> saunottiin poikein kanssa meillä eilen.
> ahtauduttiin kolmisin 1 neliön saunaan, oli ihan ok. sitten juotiin 3 litran laatikko ruotsalaista viiniä. mie taisin osallistua eniten siihen. huh. eikö viinin maisamiseen kuulu, että se juoma zylgästään ulos sitten hetken pyörittelyjen jäläkheen?
> mie vein astetta pitemmälle sen, ja join reilu litran viiniä, venailin ja pyörittelin sitä mahassa jonku tunnin, sitten kertaroikasulla "zylgäzin" ne poies. fixua, eikö?
> 
> aamulla juho soittaa 10:neltä, "lähetäänkö me ajamaan bmx:illä" huh. heräsin kahelta sitten oikiasti. yritin syyä jotaki ja onnistuinki siinä. nyt oulussa. ihan ok olo. jeah. lisää liimaa!
> 
> 
> ...



Eikös se ollutkaan epsanjalaista viiniä?? Lisää saa jos tarvetta on..

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:  lepposaa täälä lapisa. Huomena ollaan kelekkailemassa Pellon vesirosseissa. Tossa on muuten meikän uus hankintaki, toinen kelekan raato  :Leveä hymy: 

t: datainssi oulusta

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Fillarimies

Liian lämmin täällä Oulussa..huh.
Nyt on mullaki alla täpäri :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

> 



Kyllä, kaikki lähti.

Kimmo oli päässy Pohojolan Sanomien juttuun. Son julkkis nyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Juhannus oli täällä nollaspektaakkeli, sillä kukaan ei ymmärtänyt, että oli juhannus - keskellä umpijuhannusta! Kohtuu iso lovi yleissivistyksessä, zoinks.

En viittiny ite lähtiä poltteleen mitään rovioita, ois varmaan tullu palokunta "apuun" kastelulaitteineen.

Viimeisen kuukauen aikana ollaan pöpötelty mönkiäisellä pitkin mannerta kohtalaisella antaumuksella. Ihimiset soittelee MEILLE nykyään, että syökö kala tai että onko kylän ympäristössä näkyny karibuja. Kukaan muu valkoihoinen ei tunnu olevan kiinnostunut kulukemisesta. Eivät halua eivätkä osaa. Jäpittävät kotona ja pellaavat videopeliä. :F

Huomenna lähetään rannikkoa pitkin länteen uuelle seikkailujärvelle, josta löytyy superhienoja rautuja. Välillä pittää pökeltää mönskällä meressäkin. Aika luzus reitti. Karhuja matkan varrella.

Tännään laminoin kanoottien reiät umpeen, ja ens viikolla lähetään kaheksan päivän melontareissulle. Voi olla, että kävellään vielä kuus päivää sen jäläkeen kanjonin vartta kämpille.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. olipa viikonloppu taas...

saldona, keittiöstä sähköt pois kotoa, takrengas entinen tunturista, pari sekunttia siistiä videomateriaalia, jokunen kuvatus, märkivä asfaltti-ihottuma polovessa, molemmat peukalot jumissa ja asfaltti-ihottumilla...

muuten siistiä oli joo...






za.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

***** mikä viikonloppu! Kannatti taas perjantaina tehä helevetisti muutoksia ja hienoja juttuja kelekkaan että sai mennä Pelloon upottaan koko paskan jokeen ja tosta kaikesta hyvista sai vielä maksaa!! Teki mieli jättää koko vitun reuhka sinne pohjaan. Makia moka kävi, kun vaihdoin tankin ja luotin TESTAAMATTA että korkin kautta toimiva korvausilman saanti pelaa..no pelashan se hetken kaasuttelun ajan, sen aikaa kun tankin sisällä riitti ilmaa ja painetta, mutta kun se paine loppu ja tankkiin iski alipaine, koko paska sammu keskelle jokea.

Tuli sitten uitua, oli kohtuu jännää hommaa ko ei oo koskaan tullu uitua keskeltä jokea takas rantaan. Kengät meinas vaan tippua jalasta, ku polski menemään..se oiski ollu menetys.

Tosiaan, hauska yhteensattuma oli, että pääsin vielä lehteen ja julkkikseksi =D Olin vissiin ainoa joka osas puhua?






No emmää ihan ainoa uimamaisteri ollu =D

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tervees!

Onko kukaan käyny juhannuksen jälkeen oukun rinteissä? Lupailivat että juhannuksen jälkeen olis ne uudet DH-radat valamiina.
Nii että jos joku on käyny siellä niin näkykö mittään?

----------


## tv.

> Tervees!
> 
> Onko kukaan käyny juhannuksen jälkeen oukun rinteissä? Lupailivat että juhannuksen jälkeen olis ne uudet DH-radat valamiina.
> Nii että jos joku on käyny siellä niin näkykö mittään?



Emmie ainakaan ole huomannu mitään. Toissapäivänä kävin viimeksi kävelemässä vanhan dh-radan ympäristössä ja ajelin autolla pitkin rinteitä.

Palion maksaa päivälippu Oukulle?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa joo. 
valtterilla ollu ihan kivaa kaiketi...

mietin ihan tosissaan, että myis tuon alamäkipyörän poies. ei jotenki kauhiana nappaa tuo skene enään... kauhiaa säätöä muutenki tuommonen pyörä missä on kauhiana liikkuvia osia. jotain hydrauliikkaaki siinä on. levotonta!

hiiohei!

vasen peukalo alkaa saamaan sinertävää sävyä jo vähän.

-TttTttTtt

----------


## Grissom

> Tervees!
> 
> Onko kukaan käyny juhannuksen jälkeen oukun rinteissä? Lupailivat että juhannuksen jälkeen olis ne uudet DH-radat valamiina.
> Nii että jos joku on käyny siellä niin näkykö mittään?




Höpöhöpö, nuo on jotain hissipoikien juttuja. Kyselin itte tän huhun perään juhannuksena suoraan kussulta. Ratahommaa on vähän niinku speksattu, muttei sielä tosiaankaan ole alotettu eikä luvattu mitään hulluja rakennella. Tuo etenee pikkuhiljaa, JOS joku sielä ottaa oikeesti vähän niinku vastuuta ja tekee jonkun järkevän suunnitelman uuden reitin rakentamiseen.

Se ei ole ihan niin helppoa, että sanomalla seleviäis.

Joten se siitä, tuossa vastaus kysymykseen.

-Hemmo

----------


## Hösö

villiveikkaus. se oukun rojektin dhradat o varmaan plänätty sillee et jokku tietyt kuskit sen tekis? vai oliko mestareila ja sankareila mielesä, et ku juhannus o ohi ni BOLLINGK! ja rinteessä on 3 dhrataa...

----------


## Fillarimies

Hmph.. Dropit oli mällätty, samoin tommin ja juhon boxi niin ja DH radan tilalle osaksi se siirtymä reitti! Noo eipä täällä oo enään edes ajajia..Levi vie asiakkaat :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Jos tuonne oikeasti haluttaisiin jotain uutta isoa niin kyllä se vaatisi lisää työvoimaa (ihmisiä ja koneita). Meitä on käyny tänä kesänä muutamia äijjiä tuolla värkkäämässä aika monta tuntia ja muutama laituri ollaan saatu tehtyä. Hidasta hommaa kun tekee kunnolla. Toivottavasti nuo nykyiset rakennelmat saavat ola rauhassa.

Täytyy lähteä loppukuussa käymään Vuokatissa ajelemassa. Ketä muita on lähössä?

----------


## tv.

Lähin ajankuluksi kattomaan lampaita Koivusaareen. Heinää kasvoi niin paljon, että just näki pitkospuut.



Yksi lammas näkyi ja sekin lymyili jossain 30 metrin päässä. Tein kaikenlaisia kutsuhuutoja sille, mutta ei se tullu lähemmäs. No ainaki puut oli täynnä matoja. Olis varmaan hyviä onkimatoja tuon väriset...

----------


## tv.

nuo on vissiin TTimon taideteoksia mistä se "puhu" vähän aikaa sitte.

----------


## Jeesus

joo olipa maanantaina mukavat sutimiset. Tännään vois lähtiä uuestaan rossuttaan, kohtuu jenkki paikka tuo monttu. Kerranki jottain hyvää täsä kuppasessa kylässä.

ainiin, tänään paistaa aurinko ja on +28 lämmintä. Kohtuu makia ko on KESÄ!









sweet lol

----------


## J13T

Katopa ku löysin tälläsen threadin. 

Taas on perus huhu pallo levinny, niistä oukun tuhannesta radasta.  :Hymy: 
Tämän kesän tarkoituksena oli tehdä 1 freeride rata ja vähän fixailla vanhoja. 
Homma on muuttunut niin että tänä kesänä tehdään Freen "runko" että on ajetteva (bermit,sillat jne_) ja loput härpäkkeet ensivuonna. Ja ratahan on myös vuokrapyörille että turha odottaa mitää HC meininkiä. 
Tässä nyt pitää vielä selvitellä asiota joten ei pelkoa että on huomenna tehty.
mutta positiivistä on että hiekka saataisiin koneella. Ja saa sitä talkoisiinkin tulla jahka keksitään millon ne on .


---Jesse

----------


## Fillarimies

No oisko syksyyn mennessä tietoa tulevasta?
Talkooporukkaa löytyy aivan varmasti..kunhan joku sponssaa lapiot, jos niitä ei sitte pöllittäis taas kaikkia! :Vihainen:

----------


## J13T

On toki, eihän se ole ku päivä kun hiekat on viety, jahka saadaan oukun päät selväksi... 
Ajettavaa sitä tarviis heti varmaan itsekukin  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Talkooporukkaa löytyy nuoremmistakin ajajista. On hienoa jos oukulle saataisiin jotakin uutta mejän droppien jotka on kyllä rikottu sun muun pienen lisäksi!

----------


## Hösö

> Talkooporukkaa löytyy aivan varmasti..




tuo on NIIN paskapuhetta!


aina tuo talkooporukkahomma on rollonvillarihommissa ollu aika suppeaa...

mut luppailkaa vaan, ei se mittään uutta ole... :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Ai että kun jaksetaan olla positiivisia :Leveä hymy:  Alkaa naurattaan pikkuhiljaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hohhohoijjakkaa...

ei jaksa edes kommentoia...

ylihuomenna lappiin taas. pääsee jo 12.00 lähteen, !.

mitähän kaikkea sitä tekiskään, huh.

hajoan ouluun, kun ei voi bmx:lläkään ajaa.
toisaalta pitäis nikkaroida kaikennäköstä lapin kotiin, jos lähtis verstaalle pajattaan puuta siistimpään muotoon.

-Matias

----------


## Fillarimies

Kö ko. Ei näistä rakennuspuuhista yms. mistään kannata puhua kenenkään kanssa..meneepi vaan eipäs..juupas väittelyksi!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

apina.

jos osaat lukea aikasempia viestejä, niin siellä on ihmiset YKSIN (ei suuria talkooporukoita ja masterpläänejä, siis 1 ihminen, 2 kättä ja jalkaa) tehnyt oukulle enemmän ja pysyvämpää jälkeä mitä rovaniemen koko alaikäinen jengi.
ei oo kauhiana speksannu netissä, se kaiffari on menny oukulle, hikoillu siellä, siirrelly kiviä, naulannu nauloja, lapioinu soraa homona, jne nähny VAIVAA ja TYÖTÄ.

mutta ei.

teijän talkooporukka roskittaa edelleen tottorokan dirttiä, aina saa kerätä mehukattipurkit ja roskat helvettiin. varmaan 5 euron eestä oon pullojaki keränny sieltä. vissiin juniorit kohtuu rikasta ja varmaa jengiä. niin rikasta, että ku on roskitettu tää maapallo oulun tasolle, niin vanhemmat pystyy sponssaamaan mehukattimatkan kuuhun asumaan, tai jollekki muulle planeetalle. kyytiin suklaapatukoita, karkkipusseja, energiajuomia jne. avaruuteen voi sitten heitellä niitä jätteitä. luulis tila riittävän.

myös tätä aktiivista talkoojengiä näkee poolilla ja kaupungilla aina ahkerana ja aktiivisena maastopyöräily porukkana liikkeellä. ilo katella ku jäbät istuu vanhempien vaivalla tienaamilla rahoilla ostettujen pyörien päällä, vetää mehukattia ja suklaapatukkaa, puhuu ja hengaa porukassa. jeah! 
sitten kuuluu omiin korviin aina välillä puheita "vois jos osais" "ois siisti osata" "vähän tuo ajaa smootisti bmx:ää" ...tissiposket ei vissiin tajua, että ajotaitojenkin eteen täytyy nähdä TYÖTÄ JA VAIVAA. ei sitä suklaapatukoilla ja energiajuomilla saa. vai onko oikiasti nuoriso laiskaa jengiä?

samapa se. hauska/sääli näitä juttuja on lukea/katsoa ulkopuolisena, kun ei itse tarvi moista elämäntyyliä omata.

jatkakaa samaa rataa, pliis jossain muualla ku täällä. "oikeitten lajien" topiikissa...


hösö, joko sie oot myyny kotarin poies? ei oo kuulunu/näkyny mitään aiheeseen liittyvää...


-Matias

----------


## Grissom

huhhuh, unelmista takas toellisuuteen. Kävästiin tosa vähän dyyneillä rossaileen, voi perse, kohtuu siistiä!

----------


## Grissom

Makia iltapäivä, jos koisais hetken ja jäis ootteleen viikonloppua ja lappia. Ei paha ei.

-Hehmo-jeesus

----------


## Hösö

timo, ei sitä oo myyty pois. nyt ei ole vain yhtään rahaa harrastaa...

ELÄKKEESTÄ jäi komiat 3euroa tilille kuukaueksi elämiseen...siis ruokaan ja silleen...  :Leveä hymy: 


mut kohta tulee lomarahat virmalta ja tuun lappiin kotarin kans, sit ajetaan ja palion!  :Hymy: 



ni jo, onko kellään tuttua/tuntematonta joka vuokrais/lainais kärryä 1.5kksi?

----------


## Fillarimestari

Onko oukulta lupaa lapioida metsää ja tehdä polkua? Kun sinne jotain tekee niin eihän siitä tule sitten mitään vinkumisia maanturmelemisesta?

----------


## Fillarimies

timpsa.
Edelleenkään mulla EI OLE mitään porukkaa, yksin ajelen ja toiseksi en aja dirttiä, enkä mitään he..... bmx-paskaa tai streettiä!
Ei mie ota siitä vastuuta jos jotku muut siellä roskittaa.. kun ite en oo roskanroskaa heittäny oukulle!

Viimeksi kun menin oukulle ajattelin rakentaa siihen uuteen paippiin semmosen boxin, mutta eipä ollu lapiota ja kun kävin kysymässä lapiota hissimieheltä niin eipä mulle semmosta annettu kun sanoivat että kaikki lapiot on pöllitty, että se siitä sitten.. omistan vain kenttälapion, eikä sillä lusikalla tee yhtään mitään.. 
Helppo se on siellä langan toisessa päässä huutaa kun on pelit ja vehkeet..autot ja lapiot..
Tosin on kyllä positiivista kun sinne hyppyri mäelle oli tullu lavallinen puuta yms.. :Hymy:

----------


## BAD bunny

Talkoo-asioissa tuntuu olevan sama vääntö melkein jokaisessa lajissa.

Tässä erään Rovaniemeläis-"urheilu" :Sekaisin: seuran toimintaa...(ei liity pyöräilyyn mitenkään..)

Osa puhuu ja arvostelee toimintaa kovaan ääneen, heillä on paljon ideoita mitä MUIDEN, ei heidän itsensä pitäisi tehdä. He eivät pistä tikkua ristiin eivätkä ota vastuuta.

Osa on hiljaisia puurtajia....talkoissa on aina nämä samat naamat. Suuri osa hukkaa motivaationsa jossain vaiheessa, koska tajuavat että miksi nähdä vaivaa ja tuottaa palveluita ilmaiseksi muille seuran jäsenille, jotka ovat....

Siivelläeläjät: Käyttävät ja vaativat palveluja, mutta eivät koskaan osallistu "likaisiin" hommiin. Kun jotain hienoa on tarjolla, he ovat heti jonnon ensimmäisinä. MINÄMinäminäminä... talkooporukka on hiljaista eivätkä tee numeroa itsestään. Saavat siivelläeläjiltä paskaa niskaan, kun on jokin asia toteutettu ja järjestetty muka huonosti, mussunmussun.

Itse olen pitänyt pari hiljaista vuotta tämän seuran aktiivitoiminnasta, juuri siksi että ei ole mitään järkeä toimia toisten palvelijana, kun siitä ei mitään konkreettista saa, ei edes hyvää mieltä.

Tarzan-Timon kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että osa nuorisosta on todellakin velton näköisiä Pappa betalar-dirttipyöriensä päällä. Mitään tekemistä sillä ei ole urheilun kanssa, cruisitaan ja vedetään snickerssejä. 
Fillaripoika sentään ajaa ihan saakelisti ja tuntuu oikeasti elävän pyöräilylle ja tekee myös töitä tavoitteiden eteen. Tuollainen piikittely voi johtaa siihen että tästäkin lajista katoaa tulevaisuudessa ne joilla on tahtoa kehittää lajia Rovaniemellä. Edit: tai ainakin porukka vetäytyy vain ajamaan yksin tai pienissä piireissä, eikä kukaan todellakaan halua kehittää lajia, mitenkään mistä myös muut voisivat hyötyä.
Tahto lajin kehittämiseen katoaa vittuilun myötä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Talkooporukkaa löytyy nuoremmistakin ajajista.



ee helevetti. muuta ouluun sen maastopyörän kanssa.

mie ainaki jatkan helvetin bmx:llä ajoa. lievästi siistimpää ja kohtalaisesti vähemmän vammasta säätöä.

jep autolla ja lapiollahan niitä paikkoja kaivetaan. kirpputorilta sie saat kahella markalla rautalapion. sen kuskaat kätösessä sinne oukulle ja sillä pystyt kaivaan mitä vaan. kohtuu iisiä kun jaksaa käyttää sitä päätä. jos ei mania ole. käy kerään tottorokalta pullot, niin riittää rahat lapioon ja suklaapatukkaan. rasittava selitys, "ei oo lapiota"...

ja varmaan jollain palstalla kannattaa kysyä mihin saa oukulla kaivaa. täällä on läes kaikki maanomistajat ounasvaaran alueilta. jep. jep.


20 tunnin päästä lappiin. toivottavasti en nää apinoita.

-Ttt

e: jos nettifoorumilla piikittelystä lopettaa lajin, on ehkä tutustunutkin kokonaan väärään lajiin...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mehukatilla kuuhun!

----------


## Fillarimestari

Tottorakan roskittamisesta on meleko turha puhua täällä kun tätäkään ei lue nuoremmista ajajista ku mie ja fillaripoika. Itse käyn totolla niin harvoin ja mukana on vaan reppu jossa on kamera. Mitään mehukatteja sun muita juisseja en sielä juo enkä roskita. 
   Ollaan me oukulle kaks droppia tehty kovalla työllä tänä ja viime kesänä. Molempina kertoina ne on rikottu, niinkuin myös ne niistä kahesta peräkkäisestä dropista ylempi. Eilen kävin kattelemassa ja tein sinne yhden heiton ja korjaakseni viimevuotista tekemäämme freerataa. 
   Isolla porukalla ajo on minustaki meleko perseestä, ei sillon tule ajettua ja osa haluaa hampurilaiselle ja osa ajamaan oukulle osa totolle osa nivavaaraan ja minne kukakin. Siksi se näyttääkin laiskalta kun kukaan ei sitten liiku mihinkään ja ihmetellään parkin edessä ohikulkijoita. Sen takia en olekkaa enää streettiä ajanu pahemmin. Enempi oukulla hissipyöräilyä iigorin kans. Mutta jos näin on että oukulle ois luvassa freeride paanaa niin voin luvata itteni jonin ja fillaripojan puolesta että ollaan tulossa heiluttamaan lapiota sinne kuhan täällä ilmotetaan talkoista. Mahdollisesti myös enemmänki porukkaa tulis.

Ei siinä. Hyvät viikonlopun alut kaikile!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

oih, kyllä kyllä!

pentunahan sitä veettiin lömppiä  :Leveä hymy:  mehukattipurnukasta!

ja mitä tuohon purkkimehutrendiin tulee, niin meikälle se on ainakin vankasti jääny päälle...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

levottoman hyvää! kookkos!

-tT

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oli miten oli, mutta näin on.

Käväsin Yukonissa ja B.C:ssä vuokra-autoilemassa:






Galleri-va: http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...yukon_bc_trip/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vanahempia kuvia viime syksyltä:
http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...all_to_winter/



Uuempia kuvia, sarjasta Mehupillillä Meksikoon:





Lissää kuvia: http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/paulatuk/

Ootellaan lentokonetta hakemaan kaneettireissulle, mutta kello venyy ja aikataulu hikoilee. Tiukahko skeduuli, 10 päivän reissu litistettynä kaheksaan, muuttunee nyt seittämän päivän reissuksi. Mukkaan lähtee läskempikin emäntä, joten voipi olla kohtuu stupidomeininkiä vastatuulessa ja joen hiekkasärkistössä. Katotaan, on näistä ennenkin selvitty, koulut huolella käyty.   +)

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mestahan on niinku elokuvista.

eritoten siistejä kuvia silti! kaikki natsaa, laiffi, pekonit ja munat.

huomenna 11.00 lähen pohojseen, sweet.

----------


## tv.

Siis eihän jätkät tiiä mitään mehuista. Mehujen kuninkaan voi bongata seuraavasta kuvasta. Se on selvä voittaja.

@ Vuokatti 2006 by TtTTimo


Mulla on öljynvaihto käynnissä olohuoneen lattialla (vanhemmat lomamatkalla). Taas oli keula täynnä mustaa avaruusmönjää.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaaha, reissu on jo puoleski kustu enne ensimmäistä siiveniskuakaan.

Pienen kommunikaatsio-ongelman tuloksena kolomas kanootti ei mahukkaan vesitasoon. Jea. Joko kaks tyyppiä jää kämpille tai sitten siirretään lähtöä huomiseen.

No siirretään lähtöä sitten huomiseen. No jsea, ei tsiinä, jää enempi aika pillaripoorumille. Samalla kuultiin, että alkuperäinen suunnitelma ja paluukyytsäpaikka Kätkäjärveltä vesitasmolla oli utopistisen kaukana, eikä sen saavuttaminen onnistu lähtö-Kanoottijärveltä muuta kuin 25 % todennäköisyydellä kymmenessä päivässä vesimelontateknisten ongelmien vuoksi.

Meillä siis suunniteltu seittämän päivää samalle välille. Suunnittelu on kivaa ja nopeaa puuhaa!

Valamistelut kohallaan = ehta stupidoreissu. Kimmo, lähe messiin, tullee hauskaa! Tehhään siltoja, asutaan teltassa ja kaivetaan kultaa ja nenää.

Lähtö siis huomenna, ja paluu päivä suunniteltua myöhemmin paikasta x joella, jos löytyy riittävän syvä kohta lentivehkeen laskeutua. Jos ei, niin pittää vissiin alakaa kattella, että kellä on läskeimmät pohkeet.



"Jotaki mönkijöitä! Ajakaa ny vielä kanooteillakin!"

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oldies:





Niin, ja kenenkähän kämpän pohjapiirros?

----------


## Mechz

Paras leffa kautta aikojen!!!!!

----------


## Hösö

tiitsa, todellakin! aivan törkeen makia!


make, vaihteeksi kuvat on kommeita! ei muuta kö hyvvää reissua!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomi L.

Aina välillä sitä tulee sellanen käsittämätön fiilinki, jotta mitä sitä tekeekään heltsingissä. Nyt tuli, kun katto noita maken kuvia. Jotenki alko tekemään mieli lähteä kolumbiaan taas. Ookko make mestoilla ens kesänä siinä elokuun paikkeilla? Kelailtiin poikain kanssa että päräytetään kunnon roadtrippi siellä. Pohjosta myöten parhaat ajomestat.

----------


## Jeesus

Make mää voisin muuten lähtiä, mutta ko tännään pitää lähteä tonne lappiin. Muistakko nä ennää sitä paikkaa edes? Toisaalta, noi teän ennakkosuunnitelmat kuulostaa ihan siltä itteltään, luultavasti on tulossa oikee laatureissu missä ei tartte miettiäkkään mitään suunnitelmia paikan päällä.. Kaikki menee kuitenki extempore niinku tähänki asti.

Tuli tosa sellanenki juttu mieleen, että suunnitellaanpa jotain oikeesti toteutuvaaki. Ens jouluna taas sama paikka ja aika. Jos tällä kertaa varrais pari olutta enempi ja lähtis vähän aiemmin ettei sammuis seittemältä aamulla vaan vähän aiemmin?

Viime joulu oli kyllä helevetin makia joulu!










jaa kello käy jo vaikka ja mitä. Sukat jalakasta ja pohojosta kohen.

huhhuh, noita vähän aiempia haaveita. Vissiin jollain sykleillä tulee tommosia tajunnanvirtoja ja ihime unelmointeja :?

btw. Oisin rakentanu talon, mutta ko joku oli vieny mun tontin ja varastanu vasaran ja naulat ja sitonu mun kengännauhat yhteen ja naapurilta kyssyin lainaksi seinälautoja niin sano että kaikki oli jo varastettu X(

----------


## Fillarimies

Me jatketaan Bad bunnyn kanssa ajelemista, jauhakaa te täällä paskaa ja vittuilkaa vaikka toisillenne kun se näemmä on aika kova juttu..

Mie lähen ostaan sen lapion ja hitsaan sen puunrunkoon kiinni käytön jälkeen, että sitä ei sitten pöllitä! Joka ikinen lapio on meiltä pöllitty oukulta ja ne jota me rakennetaan niin ne hajotetaan vasiten! :Vihainen:  ei oo varmaan ihme jos ne teiänki pystit kohta hajotetaan tai sitte ei!

Jatketaan samaa keskustelua ens vuoden kesällä!...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tv.

Joo-o.....  valvontahommia pukkaa päälle, vähän jännittää. Valkonen kypärä päähän ja työmaalle kattelemaan mitä muut siellä touhuaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hähä, teevee, oleksie mestarin hommissa? Huh, niillä jätkillä oikiasti ressi painaa päälle.

Lappia en unoha ees kahen kaljan humalassa! Ja tulen elokuussa tarkistamaan, että paikat on vielä kohallaan. Ja voitas tosiaan lyyä lukkoon taas joulukuun suunnitelmat. Samalla vois "hioa" plääniä edellisten vuosien perusteella. Pittää keittää enempi kahavia tällä kertaa, että jaksaa olla koko yön ylyhäällä. Ruokaa on tyypillisesti ollu tarpeeksi. Juomiakin. Pitää kehittää jotakin uutta yllykettä. Timo messiin tällä kertaa? Hösö, tule sieki, eläkeläinen?

Tomi: jea, lähetään vaan tripille ens vuonna. Lento Calgaryyn, tsekataan COP pikasesti ja asutaan kaverin nurkissa, vuokrataan auto, ajetaan Kalliovuorten yli Invermereen ja tsekataan Panorama, sitten Golden, sitten Kelowna, Kamloops, Whistler, Squamish?

Jätkän parempi opetella kiipiämään kans. Skaha olis siinä matkan varrella.

Kaneettireissu-draamasarja jatkuu: eilen melontayksilö no. 6 kävi istumassa pari minuuttia kanootissa kotipoukamassa. Niinhän siinä kävi, että kura eteni  housuihin, ja leidi perui matkan kun huomasi pelkäävänsä vesimatkailua PÄIVÄ ENNEN REISSUA. Ei auta ku säätää vehkeet viielle, mutta kaikki on tietenkin jo huolella pakattu ja ruoat ostettu kuuelle. Samalla piti miettiä, että miten viies henkilö meloo yksin kolmannessa kanootissa. No eihän se melo. Otettiin siis merikajakki! Nyt on ongelmana kaman määrä suhteessa veneellisen säilytystilan määrään. Kanootit menee pohjia myöten ylilastattuna, ohan se varma. Ja vesi on tiettävästi matalaa. Samoihin aikoihin lentoyhtiö soitti, että lähettävätkin toisen lentsikan hoiteleen meiät maastoon tänään perjantaina. Sain juuri soiton, että siihenkin on jo tullut vähän muutoksia, ja lähtö tänään venyy "suunnitellusta." Tässä vaiheessa mikään ei ole enää suunniteltua.  :Leveä hymy:  

Nään on justiinsa parahaita reissuja! Onneks ei sentään oo omasta taskusta pois, ja kaikki ruoat, veneet ja vehkeet tulee Delian työpaikan kautta.

Onneks on sentään +23 astetta lämmintä. Kesä!

----------


## tv.

> Hähä, teevee, oleksie mestarin hommissa?



Eikö suunnitteluhommia ja pitää lähteä kattomaan eteneekö työmaa papereiden mukaan.

*Hei kaikki*, onko jollaki tämmöstä ilma-adapteria Marsun keuloihin:


Haluaisin lainata hetkeksi tai sitte ostaa.

----------


## Grissom

oltiin kittiläsä.

Ainiin, levilläkin käytiin..eipä näkyny uusia FREEreittejä huhhuh..itteasiasa ei mitään uutta bike parkin rintamalta harrastajakuskeille. 

Tosa muutama foto, vettä sato mutta oli ihan ok laiffi.











T: TV ja LEHDISTÖ

----------


## marco1

> *Hei kaikki*, onko jollaki tämmöstä ilma-adapteria Marsun keuloihin:
> http://www.universalcycles.com/image.../small/485.jpg
> 
> Haluaisin lainata hetkeksi tai sitte ostaa.



Mulla on noita, yksi onkin tuolla nimimerkki "arctic biker":llä lainassa, hae suoraan siltä. Sitten varaston kolmannella hyllyllä on miljoonalaatikko josta löytyy pari lisää, ensi perjantaina olen taas hoodeilla...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

OPTIMUS PRIME!

jeah. olipa vkl. löhöilin sohvalla, ajoin bmx:llä, käytiin kaljalla jne.

oukullaki kävin isolla pyörällä. jotkut oli kaatanu meijän isojenpoikienlinjasta ensimmäisen pudotuksen. levotonta jengiä ku näkee niin paljo vaivaa kaataakseen semmosen lautakasan. kait se on kivaa!?
mietin tosissaan maastopyörän myyntiin laittamista, liikaa säätöä.


make ja kimmo. mie oon kyllä ens jouluna mukana. safari duuniin tuskin menen, toivottavasti en, niin pitäis olla iisimpää... jouluaattoki ois siisti olla jossain ladossa... lattiapaikka  kaminan kylestä varattu!

oulussa taas, perjantai aamusta mökille kalastaan, souteleen ja hengaileen tuntureille kaiffareitten kanssa. tuskin paska vkl tulossa. mato-ongenki laitoin kuntoon, siimavaihettu ja koukku kiillotettu.

-T

----------


## Valtteri

> OPTIMUS PRIME!





heh heh

----------


## Hösö

huh! on tullu vähä koeajeltua...


eilen ktmn kupla josa piristetty 1600 kone ja tännää sit 2003 pitkä ja korkee 100heppanen tiiselipaku... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## V

mitäää!! rollon ketju tippunu jo vaikka kuinka kauas? ei ole ollu töissä lueskeltavaa.. hävekkää..


joo, kävin pyöräilemässä.. tallinnassa streettiä ja levillä "deehoota"

lomat loppu.. no on vähä vielä talveksi kelkkailu lomaa..

----------


## tv.



----------


## Grissom

otettiin juna etelään, saatiin matkamuistoksi tommone taxi  :Leveä hymy: 





oikeaoppisesti takalasitki tummennettu  :Leveä hymy:  no, ompa viikonlopuksi kynsittävää.. Ei muuten paha ollu kulutus, hivenen yli 7 litraa sataselle pentsiiniä.

----------


## Turpomies

No onhan se taksi ainaki oikeanmerkkinen  :Leveä hymy:  Johtotähti ja tähtäin keulalla. muista ottaa ennakkoa.

Lähäretään maanantaina kurahousut jalassa Åreen viikoksi Seinäjoelta. kuvia tulee varmaa sitten viikon päästä. olis muuten menty mayhemin aikaa mutta ku joillaki ei sopinu lomat. ja nyt ei varmaan ole vielä sielä jonojakaa.

----------


## Hösö

arvatkaa kuka lähtee huomena rolloon? :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin mökillä.
huh.
saatiin 1 hauki, 5 ahventa, 5 särkeä. ahvenet ja hauki grillattiin. säret jätettiin lokeille. oli hyvää.

vkl meni muuten ihan ok. lauantaina herättiin 17.00 jälestä. oli ihan lepposa olo.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. jospa sitä tästä...

----------


## Hösö

ee ***** jätkät! nyt o kovat piipussa! :Leveä hymy: 

meikä saapi uhkailuviestejä jo privaan,villarivoorumilla...raidfriillä tän vielä ymmärrän mut et tääläki... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


"hyppää volttia

tiedätkä mitä saa ilmaiseksi? 		 	 		  		 		 	 "

ja

"*perunakellari odottaa"





**onneksi en oo helesinkisä!


nyt vois mennä kaivaan ojaa...
*

----------


## ellmeri

[quote=Hösö;839320]ee ***** jätkät! nyt o kovat piipussa! :Leveä hymy: 

meikä saapi uhkailuviestejä jo privaan,villarivoorumilla...raidfriillä tän vielä ymmärrän mut et tääläki... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


quote]

Mää taisin ja saaha samalta mul*** a.
Oliko sama qu meni tiks*lukkoon*

Parin viikon päästä ajelen ohi karasjohkaan ja siitä tunturiin polokemaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oli organismisen hyvä melostelureissu!

Ei mennyt kuin viisi päivää, niin oltiin melottu koko 145 km jokea pitkin Uyarsevik-järvelle. Lauantaina aloitettiin. Koukittiin menemään sellaiset 25-30 km päivässä, ja keskiviikkona kokka tömähti järven laitaan. Kelit olivat aivan täydelliset, ja niinpä melottiin koko pätkä aika pitkälti ennätysajassa. Vyysillisesti reissu ei ollut mitenkään vaativa, kelit vain suosivat.

Viimeisenä päivänä sai silti puskea ihan kunnolla täydet 10 h, kun halutti päästä Uyarsevikille illaksi tsillaillemaan. Oltiin jo iskuetäisyydellä. Tuulet olivat aika kovat, ja kovenivat loppua kohden niin voimakkaiksi, että eteenpäin ei enää päässyt kuin sentin kerrallaan. Samalla piti vielä kisata keltaista kanoottia vastaan, sillä sen perässä istui vuorikiipeilijä Mark (loistoheppu), jonka leveät hauikset olivat provosoivasti esitteillä. Meitsin nimi oli juuri sen verran pidempi kuin meiän kanootti hätäsempi, vaikka hauiksesta puuttuikin pari inchiä. Daamit istuivat keulassa statisteina, kevyesti vettä kauhoen, tyytyväisenä, kun kaneetit liukuivat niin näppärästi niin pienellä työllä.

Kuvia tulee piakkoin.

----------


## tv.

Se olis semmoset 210 tuntia ja sitte lähtee Tojotan nokka kohti Vuokattia. Aika siistiä, vai mitä?

----------


## Hösö

oon nyt ollu täälä joku 24.5h ja tää paikka o aivan täydellinen!

tultii mökiltäki kaupunkiin päin ni nähtiin täydellinen sateenkaari, lapissa tietty!  :Vink: 

näky kaikki värit kirkkaasti ja heleästi. erotti selvästi vihreän,keltaisen,pinkin,punaisen,sinisen,violeti  n....palion värejä. tietty toinen pää osotti oukulle ja toinen nivavaaraan...


täydellistä!


huomena kuulemma joku moporeissu tiedossa <3

----------


## Jeesus

Make, monta tuntia on jo menny eikä vieläkkään niitä kuvia vtu!!  :Vihainen:  

menee muuten kesä kohtuu nopsaan! On jo heinäkuun puoliväli!! Ei saatana, millon tää kesä ees alkaa. Hullu kriisi ku tuntuu ettei mihinkään ole vielä ehtinyt.

No tulleepahan se talavi nopeempaa. Lunta ja kylymää. Ihan siistiä seki!










oha tosa oma hohtonsa.......

----------


## Jeesus

no voi saatanan saatana, pitiki alakaa katteleen noita kuvia!







...ens talavia ootellessa. Pitää koittaa reissata sen verta, et toi mersun jalkatila on penkkiä myöten täynnä roskaa ja rojua.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii, oisha se talaviki siisti!

vois katella taas ku muut vetää kebabbia...


käyä koulua, maalailla ja häröillä muuten vaan...


pelata jalkapalloa...


laskia tellua ilta-auringossa...



ainut paska, että ei pysty bmx:llä ajamaan niin usiasti. joutuu seinäjoelle lähtemään aina, jos haluaa ajaa oikiasti...


-T

----------


## marco1

> oon nyt ollu täälä joku 24.5h ja tää paikka o aivan täydellinen!



Hmmm. 
Meikäläisen vuoro masentua sitten, mökki myyntiin ja menoksi. 
Pt,  rv 2005, 94m2, 185 000€, anyone?

----------


## Jeesus

huh, no jopa on halapa kämppä  :Leveä hymy:  Pikkusen lähteny jengillä hinnat käsistä asuntomarkkinoilla, ei stana! Mitens Marco, tuliko jäbälle lähtö etelään? Lopullisesti? Holtitonta  :Sekaisin:  


Ei mulla muuta ku että tänään sataa Oulusa vettä, lähemmä Kuusamon mummolaan vesisadetta..tai yleensäki tätä nihkeyttä karkuun. Huomenna takas  :Leveä hymy: 

Hösö, raporttia ootellaan! Sun pitää joka päivältä tehä kuvadokkari mitä sielä on tapahtunu ja miten siistiä sielä on. Eiku joo, jätkä istuu kuitenki sieläki vaan messengerissä ja irkissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> huh, no jopa on halapa kämppä  Pikkusen lähteny jengillä hinnat käsistä asuntomarkkinoilla, ei stana! Mitens Marco, tuliko jäbälle lähtö etelään? Lopullisesti? Holtitonta



Etelän varikseksi, ainakin joksikin aikaa. Tässä syssyn mittaan siis.

Pankkisetä, tarttis siis satkun tai puolitoista lisää mökkiin. Entinen on helmi ja hinta on kohtuullinen vaikka isoimpana miinuksena autotalli puuttuukin.

----------


## Hösö

> Hösö, raporttia ootellaan! Sun pitää joka päivältä tehä kuvadokkari mitä sielä on tapahtunu ja miten siistiä sielä on. Eiku joo, jätkä istuu kuitenki sieläki vaan messengerissä ja irkissä




Voisin tuosa iltasela pistää kait pari kuvvaa teile... jos kerkiän mesetyksiltäni... :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

No teret lapista kaikile!

Tekasin eilen katon, ettei vuoja!



Turvaköysi kuulemma piti pistää, et jos sattuu et tipahan...Emmie vaa käsitä et miks se sitä ei sijottu minnekkää kii..





Nii tietty välisä piti syyäkki, et jakso naputtaa vasaralla sitä sinkkinaulaa...



00.27 melekeen son nipussa...



Voimpa ainaki ylypiänä sanoa et o mun tekemä!


Hyvvää lähettiin hakemaan, mut priimaa tuli! Ei hirveesti harmita olla täälä!

Tännää sit leppäiltiin, tai siis muut veti lepiä. Kävimmä Villen kans työntämässä 100km tuola jossain...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

ei haistella niitä pien höyryjä. näytät olevan kohtuu taskut auki...

ylihuomenna sitten sinne. 2 viikkoa tullukki jo oltua erossa. mahan ajaa bmx:llä koko vkl putkeen, kokata ruokia ja herkkuja ja nukkua futonilla sikkeitä unia. uh.

-Ttttt

----------


## Hösö

Sit tää päivä!

Oli kyllä ihan "ok!"


Ville vastas päivän kaajoista...






emt. ehkä just päriään näisä maisemisa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Minusta näyttää, että tolla köydellä yritetään repiä sua alas katolta  :Hymy: 

32 min päästä alkaa kesäloma... 
JES  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Hösö menitkö eilen mopollas oukun yli? Olin ajelemas niin näin hissistä kotarin vilkkuvan siellä.

----------


## Hösö

Mitä? Eihän siellä saa ajaa. Ei kai rehelliset lappalaiset moista menis tekemään...

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Fillarimestari

Jaa,a siitä en tiiä. 
Joku sielä isommala nelari kotarila veteli streettirinteen viereista tietä ylös.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aamu. Kesä. Kahavia jauhetuista pavuista. Pillaripalsta. Kuvia Rollosta. Ei mihinkään kiire.

Ei päivä vois paremmin alkaa!

Sähköpostissakin oli vielä jotain juttua DNA:lle tuotettavasta x-jubakasta, johon vissiin kaivattais meikän panosta. Nohuh. Siellä se kiire oottaa.

Eilen tultiin taas reissusta. Käväsimmä mönkiäisillä kauempana kuin koskaan aiemmin ollaan käyty, kaks päällä, täyteen lastattuna. Sääsket hakkas naamaa koko matkan ja kone kävi ylikuumana helteessä. Autenttinen erämaakokemus. Löyettiin uus kämpsaitti, varsin jees, ja kaikkia siistinnäköstä. Haisteltiin maastoja että opittais kulukemaan paremmin ja varmemmin, kulukemaan niinkö inuitit. Uus mesta oli huippu kalapaikka, ja saatiin liuta puolimetrisiä taimenia. Yhen kanssa otin painimatsin rantaveessä.  :Hymy:  Kastuin. Karkuun meni. Ihan sama. Pakastin on ihan täynnä kalaa. Viimeisen kahden reissun aikana oon kiskonut rannalle 14 taimenta keskipainolla 1,5-2 kg.

Kotimatkalla tutkimusmatkailtiin lissää, ja kipaistiin pariin uuteen paikkaan. Keittelin kahavit pienen lammen rannalla ja kaiffarit pyysi rautua. Aurinko paisto, pieni tuulenvire vei sääsket.

Jaha, joku näköjään ammuskelee pyssyllä kylillä. Parempi pysyä sisällä.  :Hymy: 

Töien haku jatkuu, kohteena vuoret. Tämän paikan perusteella son ihan sama, missä sitä asuu: jos on kyky sopeutua, niin joka paikasta löytyy jotaki siistiä tekemistä. Jopa Oulusta. Mutta jos haluaa tehdä jotain tiettyä juttua, niin paikka pitää valita sen mukaisesti.

Hösö, lissää kuvia!!

----------


## tv.

Hiio-hoi äijjät!

Oisko sunnuntaina semmonen ajelupäivä Oukulla? Ois mukavempi ajella freerideä jos muitaki olis rinteessä samaan aikaan.

(joo, tiietään. ei kellään kiinnosta enää pyöräily)

Ainaki ite menen ajelemaan...

----------


## Hösö

Joo'o...

Tännää oli semmonen lepposa päivä! Mökilä kärrättiin 102 kottikärryllistä hiekkaa et saahaan uus keittiö sinne. Ni ja kaivoimma metritolokulla valokaapelia maahan et irkit ja meset pellaa sit nopiaa sielä!  :Hymy: 

Illalla oli sit mopojen tunausiltama Villen luona. Ville sääti venoja ja haki seossuhteita jäähytysnesteeseen. Itte vaihatin samassa tallissa ölijyt ja jarrunesteen etteen... Taas pysähtyy. Ja tuola taipaleella kans sit pysähty!



Hetki ku pohittiin ratkastiin et tää o näitä: "Tein itse ja säästin rakennussarjoja.."




Nyt voinki tyytyväisenä nukahtaa Rollolaiseen ilmastoon ja herätä aamulla virkeänä rakentaan sitä keittiötä!

----------


## Jeesus

Tommi vois kattoa jos ei oo mitään muuta tekemistä, niin tulis tsekkaileen mestat Oukulle. Tuo päivälipun hinta vaan on ihan vitun perseestä, ei oikeen natsaa. Mut ehoton ehkä, tosin veikkaan ettei mutta silti saattaa olla niin että.

Ei meikälä muutako että kohta pohojosen suuntaan. Ihan rulexz.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösön katarsis etelän puristuksesta etenee mallikkaasti. Mökkikin näköjään edistyy! Missä sauna?

----------


## Hösö

sauna o nipusa, pitäs vaa siirtää 6m vasemmalle.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Moro!

Olimma oukula kaivelemasa vähän uutta.


Porot oli vallannu halfpipen


 
Kaiveltiin tohon kaks nokkaa, toine vähä jyrkempi ja toinen loivempi.

----------


## Fillarimestari

jatkuu...




Pääsimmä kokkeilemaan. Muuta ei voinu sanoa ku smoothi oli!



tehtiin shoreen haarauma ja sitten tollanen mukavan olonen nokka.

Saatiimpa kerranki jotakin aikaseksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

NNNiiiiih :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

ei voi muuta sanoa ku...

----------


## Hösö

son TAAS nipussa.

huomena sit rallipäivä! ni ja synttärit! neliännesvuosisata!

jätkät hoi, kahavile sit su johonkiaikaan. teen herkkukakun ja hipokahavia, oikeesti. eli,timo tiitti tommi puspa kaltiokummunveliekset ville kanadanmake harrikuitti ja muut vanhanliiton jäbät o tervetulleita meile...


ei mulla nyt sit muuta...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lähen käynnisteleen mönkkäriä. Ajelen tosta Kuglugtukin läpi rannikkoa pitkin, sitten oottelen laskuvettä Hudson Bäyssä ja täräytän ylitte kö pohoja näkkyy. Sitten ollaankin jo melekein poissa Kanadasta.

Melon loput. Laitahan kahavi tulelle.

----------


## marco1

Vai että semmoisia.

----------


## pyynö

Thanks. Oulu kuittaa... 

Syksy lähestyy ja syysvaellus takaisin Rolloon, olisiko kenelläkään vuokrata jotain teollisuushallin/autotallin nurkkaa asumukseksi, wc ja suihku toivottavia  :Hymy: 

Mors.

----------


## Hösö

> son TAAS nipussa.



ja son TAAS levällään!  :Leveä hymy: 






> eli,timo tiitti tommi puspa kaltiokummunveliekset ville kanadanmake harrikuitti ja muut vanhanliiton jäbät o tervetulleita meile...
> ei mulla nyt sit muuta...




pete ja marko jäi ni ja tobbe ja iiroki!

----------


## tv.

> Se olis semmoset 210 tuntia ja sitte lähtee Tojotan nokka kohti Vuokattia. Aika siistiä, vai mitä?



Nytkö laskee vähän tarkemmin niin 88 tuntia vielä. Siinä tulee samalla piettyä kesäloma (2 päivää  :Leveä hymy: ).

Niin ja kattokaapa kaikki löyättekö miljoonalaatikoistanne semmosia holokkeja, joilla saa normitangon (25,4mm) överikokoseen stemmiin (31,8).

----------


## marco1

> pete ja marko jäi ni ja tobbe ja iiroki!



tobbe lienee jossain, iiro ainaskin paahtaa rekalla pitkin juurooppa.

moneltas tuolla oukulla on sessiot menossa?
Onnittelut Aikuiselle!

----------


## tv.

Kiva oli ajella freerideä ja mekadroppeja. Parhaimmillaan ehkä 10 kuskia rinteessä.

Taneli kuvasi:

----------


## Hösö

Kiva kun kävitte. Tervetuloa uudelleen!  :Hymy: 


Anno Fallo - Lapin Gansta(t)

----------


## Hösö

lol hiliasta lol

lol tuunattu mopoja lol

lol varaostaki tulossa lol

lol oon rollossa lol

lol kohta ivaloon rasettaan lol

lol lol lol

----------


## V

niin ne ois ne rasetki.. pitäsköhä sitä itekki pitkästä aikaa. oisko 10v sitte viimeksi tullu käytyä... kattoo mite alkaa kaljahammasta kolottaan. sitähä se ois..

semmosta..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hmm. pitäsköhä itekki lähtä sinne ivaloon...

ei oikein muitakaan suunnitelmia ole, muutaku oulusta kauas...

isäntä laittaa yrityksen lomalle keskiviikkona. mahan ilmestyä rovaniemeen sillon. viimestään torstaina.

sweet.

-T

----------


## V

kaikki vaa avviliin.. lähteekö hemmo ajamaan?


asiasta3. tietääkö joku mistä vuokrata 4-veto mönkiää, muualtako enonveneestä? tarvis olla mielellään vinssiki.

----------


## Jeesus

emmee ivaloon ajamaan, meikällä on nyt taistelu itteni kanssa että saisin ton ryskän kulkeen pinnalla ees soankylän kisoissa. Ivalon jälestäpä tuon näkkee, kulkeeko vaiköeikö ku pääsee lomalla vähän testaileen paremmalla ajalla. Mutta kattomasa ja mäihällä mekaanikkohommisa ollaan.

Kantsii tsekata ruottalaisten uus raileri, ei oikeen suomessa natsaa tommoset. Pikkusen poletaan pohojamutia.

http://www.ruffriders.se/

----------


## tv.

yx, kax, kolme, neljä, viisi, kuusi tuntia lähtöön  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

olipa vaan reissu!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

no mikä oli tuomio? Onko käsi poikkipalasina?

Meikällä alakaa tänään KESÄLOMA!! voi helevetti että tätä onki ootettu! Tänään ajellaan Ivaloon, huomenna sit Kirkkoniemeen ja venäjän rajalle ja sit jäämerelle ja johonki KAUAS tästä mahtavasta ja insipiroivasta "kaupungista".

Oulu inspiroi, tosissaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

-luu murtunu läpipoikkikatki...

----------


## Hösö



----------


## P-Joe

Ootteko muuten huomannu, että vuokatissa ajetaan alamäkipyöräilyn SM kisat viikonloppuna.

t. nimim. ens vuonna teen lähtölistat alusta asti ite, ja kuskilla on vakionumerot järjestelmä on teoriassa ihan hyvä. *****.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Baluu arkeen, kiitos siitä.

Etukäteen ajateltuna skenaario oli varsin houkutteleva. 25000 dollarin lennot ilimatteeksi kansallispuistoon; ilimaset herkkusapuskat valamiiksi kokattuna joka päivä; telttailua uskomattoman kalaisan järven rannalla; huippuhyviä valokuvausmestoja. Vastapainoksi viiden penskan peräänkattelua Parks Canadan nuorisoleirillä. Ei paha sinänsä, vaikka useimmissa tapauksissa mulle pitää maksaa 25000 dollaria, että katon viien kakaran perään. Meitä oli, tai siis piti olla, seittämän "aikusta" jakamassa kakaroiden kaitsemisoperaatiot.

Lähtöpäivänä kaikki alako kusta aika pitkälti välittömästi. Joku ihime kirous näissä meiän lähöissä. Sama homma toistui kaneettireissulla. Sää pissata lirautti ja vesitaso-lentokone piti lopulta peruuttaa. "Liian huono keli lentää." Ei todellakaan, minusta! Oisin lentäny!

No ei muuten tullut kokkikaan, sillä sen piti saapua lentikoneella. No ei muuten lopulta tullut reissun liiderikään, kun olo olikin yhtäkkiä huono lähtöaamuna. Teki oharit - ei ollut oikeasti edes kipeä. Kiitti!

Bye bye huippumestoille. Ajaa täräytettiin autolla kuuen kilsan päähän tien laitaan ja lykättiin tentat pystyyn. "Sweet." Oli kai siinä joku järvi, jossa jokunen mutakampela ja iilimatoja. Olin käynyt siellä ehkä sata kertaa. Kokin hommat meni jakoon. Liiderin hommat meni jakoon.

Meikää oli huijattu. Eihän tommoselle reissulle lähe muu kuin hullu ilimaseksi.

Seurasi kolome päivää silkkaa tuskaa ja sanoinkuvaamattomia lastenleikkejä. Mie kokkasin ekana päivänä kymmenelle. Pihivit ei kelevannu kakaroille - olivat liian verisiä, vaikka ylikypsensin ne. Puuro ei kelvannut - piti tehdä pannukakkuja. Jos kananmunassa oli hius, niin nenät meni tuplakurtulle ja munat jäi syömättä. Kaikki vikinät piti vaan niellä, sillä "lapsiahan ne vaan oli." Tiskiä oli ihan tajuttomasti, ja ku palakattu kokki oli jossain ihan muualla, niin tiskit lankesi, kellekäs muulle, vapaaehtoisille.

Hulluna piti koko ajan tuunata ruokaa ja sirkushupeja, mutta, mittään vastapalaveluksia oli turha oottaa. Pennut vaan piereskeli ryhymäteltassa. Mie ehottelin, että jospas laitettais peniskat hommiin. "Ne on vaan lapsia." Katottiin ku jotaki sadistia.

Mie oisi laittanu kaikille heti äekset selekään ja ei muuta ko peltoa kyntämään ja pottuja vilijelemään!

Pystytin ja läjäsin varmaan viissataa telttaa yksin siinä ajassa ku kolleegat nyhersi yhen teltan pystyyn. Laiska lyllerö läski harjoittelija, jolla maksettiin reissusta, teki öbaut sata kertaa vähemmän hommia ku meikä. Kyseli vain uskomattoman tyhymiä kysymyksiä. Jollain ihime tavalla se synnytti harhakäsityksen, että mie olin jonkin mystisen välikäden kautta yhtäkkiä pakannut kaikki tavarat, jotka se oli ite pakannu. "Onko meillä mukana sitäplääplääplää tätä?"

Illalla leikittiin hippaa ja muita tappavan tylsiä leikkejä. Jos ei osallistunut, niin oli lapsienvihaaja. Mun suosikkileikki oli "lapsien kilipajuoksu kukkulan päälle", jonka kehittelin mukuloiden iloksi. Sitä oisin leikkiny vaikka koko illan. Juoksin itekki välillä mukana, en nyt ihan kusipää sentään ole. Mieluummin juoksen ku läpyttelen jotaki käsiä.

Jos joku sanoo, että aikuset on tylsiä, niin lapset on ainakin satabiljoonaa kertaa tylsempiä. Aivovaurio oli tulla.

----------


## marco1

> Jos joku sanoo, että aikuset on tylsiä, niin lapset on ainakin satabiljoonaa kertaa tylsempiä. Aivovaurio oli tulla.



They make them soft in Canadaland... meillähän laitetaan kersat hommiin ja se ruoka syyään mitä on. Ääntä niistä lähtee kuitenkin ihan riittävästi.

Ylläksellä saa näköjään vaan 498m korkeuseron aikaiseksi kun ihan järveltä lähtee.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kuulostaapa levottoman siistiltä.

itelläki oli taas kohtuu kiva vkl lapissa.

perjantaina käytiin kalassa mikaelin kanssa. sain ahvenen ja taimenen, söin ne lauantaina ja oli kohtuu holtittoman hyviä! nam.

sitten tuli ajettua lastenpyörällä, syötettyä lintuja ja maalailtua.


riipi ajo seinälle oikeipäin, tuli alas vääripäin. jeah.



joutsenet söi esipaistettua patonkia urakalla.


nää oli jotain kanarianlintuja, vihasia ku mitkäki.


?


-Tttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

brz

----------


## Grissom

Jatkampa itekki tätä hyvin alkanutta tilitystä autoista/kelkoista/mönkijöistä/mopoista/ymsTURHISTAajoneuvoista ja jutusteluja rengaspaineista ja viimeisimmistä tempoiluista.

eiku

Oltiin tosa vähän roadtripillä. Puhallettiin melkein 2000km viikonloppuna että ehittiin näkeen mahollisimman paljon. Unta ei ehitty näkeen, niitä näkee sitten oulussa.

Perjantai-illasta huitastiin saariselälle hotelliin yöksi ja syömään sikakallista salaattia, johon sitten meän reissubudjetti menikin, sillä seuraava yö nukuttiin autossa Tenojokivarressa ja paistettiin makkaroita (alennusmyynnistä ostettuja) kertakäyttörillillä  :Leveä hymy: 

Reissulla oli muutama tavote, päästä niin kauas Norjaan kun tietä riittää ja nähhä vesikelekkoja ivalosa ja jäämeri auringon laskussa ja nousussa. No tietty kaikki tavotteet täytettiin. Olipa levotonta ajella norjalaista mettätietä kohti venäjää mataloitetulla mersulla parkit päällä kun ainoat kaverit oli tutka-asemia vartioivat NATO-sotilaat. Jossain vaiheessa rupes mietityttään oisko tuolta ikinä selevinny kotia jos ois rengas puhennu. Varmaan oltais jouduttu johonkin poliittisen soankäynnin uhreiksi. Nooh, tulipa kuite käytyä paikassa missä tältä voorumilta ei takuulla oo kukaan käyny  :Leveä hymy: 

Ainiin, nähtiin ryssien kalastusaluksia tuola Kirkkoniemesä, ei *****!! Meikä voi sanoa että niillä jätkillä ei paljon päätä pakota. Jätkät seilaa ruosteisilla tölkeillä pitkin pohjosen meriä ja kalastaa rapuja. Ei tartte ku vähän puhaltaa niin vesirajan yläpuolelle tulee ruosteiseen peltiin reikä. Oikeesti, edellisen kerran noi kamppeet on nähny maalia joskus 50-luvulla kun tulivat kalastuslaivatehtaan linjalta pihalle..eiku joo, oli yhtä maalattu. Siihen oli vaihettu ikkunankarmit, luultavasti edelliset oli revenneet ruosteesta irti  :Leveä hymy: 

Niinjoo, meinasin päässä taas noihin todellisuusnäkymien kirjoihin VAIHTEEKSI ylinopeussakon muodosa. Ajoin melkein yli 90kmh 80 rajotuksella ja saatana poliisit diskot päällä taustapeilissä! Onneksi toi kauniimpi meikä osas hymyillä niin nätisti, ei saatu kun kirjallinen huomautus!  Rentoja polliiseja, tommosia pitäs kaikkien olla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

ainiin, unohin mainita että valmennan ens vuoden koirien olumpialaisten sekarotusarjankuviokelluntamaajoukkuetta. Paska homma vaan ko pitää kuivalla maalla kroolata ko ei itte osaa ees teoriassa kellua.



Sitte reissuun, eka stoppi Vuotsossa. Käytiin morottaan veljiä, sielä ne sulassa sovussa ahvenoiden kans sukelteli noilla pärisevillä menopeleillään ja reenas lauantaita varten.




Ivalosa oliki sitte rähinät, oli päättömiä kelekkamiehiä ja vaikka mitä.

----------


## Grissom

Käytiin tsigaileen maisemia matkalla Inariin. Lepposa kun oli lämmintä vissiin +70 ja Valtterilta tuli viesti että Oulussa sataa kaatamalla. =D




Aikansa ku ajeli oletetun Norjalaisen perässä, rupes avautumaan luultavasti oikea maa eteen.





Mutta lopulta reissun pää löytyi. Oltiin oletettavasti jo meleko lähellä Muurmanskia!

----------


## Grissom

Tommosta hiekkatietä "oikastiin" meleko vitun monta kilsaa..Eikä mitään hajua mihin päädytään klo 2:00 yöllä.



Uukkareiden jälkeen ja 300km myöhemmin hokastiin kyltit..mahettiin olla jo kohtuu lähellä!



Näistä päätellen ei oltu enää Noriassa.

----------


## Grissom

Auringonlasku mereen oli meleko siisti! Vähän siistimpi mitä Perämerellä.



lopulta löyettiin toi yks kyläpahanen tuolta meren rannalta.



Jossa näitä kummitusaluksia seilasi..huh



tervetuloa elämysmatkalle..huhhuh

----------


## Grissom

eipä kauaa ihmetelty tota Zombielandiaa vaan lähettiin jatkaan matkaa. Löyettiin eläin.

-E helevetti, GREMLINSSI!!!

lopulta todettiin tän olevan Naalin pentu, noitakaan ei maha kovin moni olla nähäny luonnossa.



niin tosiaan, tarkotus oli nähä myös auringonnousu. nähtiin!



Tenojokivarresa stten veisteltiin rillihommat. Harmi ku noi hampurilaisten sämpylät ei ollu alennusmyynnisä!! Joutu veteleen pelekkiä pihvimakkaroita.






Reissu ohitte, lomaa kuukausi jälellä.. Mitähän sitä sitte tekis, ei ois mitään kimppalenkkejä

----------


## Hösö

makia reissu ollu teilä!  :Hymy: 

täällä vietettiin perus perheilta. velipoika pimppas mun kipsiä ja syötiin koko perheen voimin kepappia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Niinjoo, meinasin päässä taas noihin todellisuusnäkymien kirjoihin VAIHTEEKSI ylinopeussakon muodosa. Ajoin melkein yli 90kmh 80 rajotuksella ja saatana poliisit diskot päällä taustapeilissä! Onneksi toi kauniimpi meikä osas hymyillä niin nätisti, ei saatu kun kirjallinen huomautus!  Rentoja polliiseja, tommosia pitäs kaikkien olla



Varsinainen raidi ollut päällä polliizeilla, ylämaissa maailman syrjäisimmillä teilläkin tarkkailivat. Eipä sattunut kun oltiin jo ehditty parkkiin, muutama toweri oli kuiten  sakot saanut.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. siistiä.
ite oulussa. ei niin siistiä.

perjantaina taas rovaniemeen. jeah.

kimmo, mites se käyrästunturin luontoretki?

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

Ens viikon alusta tai joskus vois olla pop?! Rupiahan jo tekeen listaa mitä kaikkea sinne tarttee, lavalle kyl mahtuu!

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Onko marko, tommi, teemu tilaamassa lähiaikoina crc:stä kampetta? 
Mulla pitäis saada coolstopin sintratut levyjarrupalat eteen ja sitte ajopaita ja muuta pientä.. Ei oo masteria tai luottoa niin paha tilata ja sitte en oo löytäny mistään suomen kaupasta paloja jotka sopis mun jarruihin..
Ei ois kellään myynnissä hydraulisia levareita eteen? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vauzi, aika legendaarisen oloinen Norjan reissu. Kohtalaisen mukavat tunnelmat kuvissa, sviddu!  :Hymy: 

Täst' on hyvä lähteä viikkoon.

----------


## Grissom

Piti laittamani vielä tää mäppi. Tuli käytyy hitusen verran niin reunassa kö Noriassa vaan voi käyä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ootsie kyllä aika ryssä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

OULUSSA TAPAHTUU, VIIMEINKIN!

kohtuu makiaa ja siistiä, ihan levotonta suorastaan!!!

meikä haki uuden mikroautouunin gigantista takuuseen!, entinen hajottin rovaniemellä sulakkeet keittiöstä. vein vanhan sinne, anto mukisematta uuen! kohtuu hyvät fiilixet tuli!

tässä se nyt komeilee!


*MATSUI solo*
-17 litran kammio
-700WATTIA!!!!
-35minuutin ajastin
-SULATUSASETUS
-5 mikroaaltotehon asetusta
-värinä hopia, kuulemma tekee maukkaampaa safkaa hopeella, mitä valkonen!
-59euroa hintana.

iha sikasiisti kampe!

nyt venailen viikonloppua, että pääsen asentaan tuon keittiöön ja laittaan mehujäätelöt sulamaan tuonne! saa hyvää hemua!

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kelatkaa, sulatusasetus!

pitää vielä vähän hehkuttaa!

mei voisin pitää lauantaina mikroautouuni pileet! jokainen voi tuua jotaki sulatettavaa tai lämmitettävää! vois kahtua ja kuunnella ku makaroonit paukkuu! 
ketkä messissä? fillaripoika? tulisko seinäjoeltaki joitaki?

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eihän tuossa oo ees ovinappia, voi olla kohtuu vaikia saaha ruoka sisälle.

Nuilla tehoilla makkaran pitäis paistua kyllä ulukopuolellaki, tosin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tossa on tommonen hantaaki integroitu tuohon oveen. hyvä gripa.

nakit muuttuu pixeleiksi tuossa uunissa. tulee diginageja, niinku jassossa.


ovisilmä ja nurkka!

-Tt

----------


## tv.

> tässä se nyt komeilee!
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/109378-2/_DSC0088.JPG



Komia vehje!

Jos piät mikrobileet niin meikä vois lämmittää lonkkua vielä lämpimämmäksi, esim. noin 40 asteiseksi. Sitte mikrohampurilaisen kaveriksi niin olis aikamoinen gourmee-ateria. Onko sulla kezuppia?

----------


## Grissom

Makia mikropopkornilaite! Vois tulla testaan joku päivä, jos ei ois ennestään jo niin vitusti tekemistä tuola pohojolasa. Hyvä että nukkumaan ehtii. Tänäaamunaki piti herätä jo puol kuus valamisteleen päivää. Huh, KESÄlomalla vielä!

meikälä vaan vitunmoine ongelma. Täsä ku polttelee levyä niin joka piisistä tulee mieleen sekunnin päästä että ***** mitä paskaa. Vois polttaa c64sen kaseteista ääniraitaa, tulis vähän erilaista musiikkia, tosin vois kuulon rippeetki kadota atmosvääriin. Timoki tykkäis, surinaa!

kauas on vitun pitkä matka. Millo Make tullee tännepäin?



Ei muuta kiitos, lähtis pihalle! Kaunis päivä tulossa, taas.

----------


## P-Joe



----------


## Hösö

jaa sitä o ostettu uus tuninkiplingplinkki keulaki!

oliko oem paska888 iha paska kenties?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

> oliko oem paska888 iha paska kenties?




Ei varsinaiseti paska vaan paskana. Oottaa varaosia italiasta. Ymmärrän kyllä nyt miksi niistä marsokkeista putoilee alajalkoja yhtenään. Tuo on niinku varakeula. Muuten jättäisin pysyvästi paikalleen, mutta menee vähän geometria pieleen.

----------


## Grissom

KESÄLOMA ***** JA MEIKÄ ROSSAA KELEKALLA YMPÄRI JÄRVENSELEKÄÄ!! 





jesh, huomena soankyllään lollaamaan!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

paras asento ylemmässä kuvassa.
hngggg.

pisteitä siitä!

ylihuomenna takasi rovaniemeen. huh! menny tää viikko ihmeellisen nopiaa.

-TttT

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kiva ku kysyit, justiinsa Irjami-Mirjami lentoäitimatkustusagentti buukkaili mulle lentomatkat Vankkuuveriin, ekaxi, ja sitten Helsinkiin 22.8, toxaxi. Jea!

Aattelin että on kansalaisvelvollisuus kävässä Whistlerissä, kö kerran asun maassa. Teltta messiin, kamera, purkki deodoranttia. Hotellit saa jäähä. Pillarit löytyy vuokraamosta, suihku cämpingistä. Paluu juurille: ei mitään fäncyä.

Sitten Suomeen ja mutkitellen autolla/soutuveneellä Rolloon syyskuun alussa 2,5 viikoksi. Voipi olla, että asiaan kuuluvasti vierailen Norjassa matkan varrella.

Suomen reissun jälkeen sitten lomille kuukaueksi.  :Hymy: 

Hohhoijaa, ramasee jo nuo lennot.

----------


## tv.

> Rolloon syyskuun alussa 2,5 viikoksi.



Voitais tehä yX ajoreissu tällekki vuojelle...



Ranskikset Torikeitaalta ja Grandi-mehujäät Siwasta.

----------


## pyynö

X4z%#¤ na! 

Meikä mukkaa!!! 

Tarkotus on syyskuun alusta heilahtaa Rolloon, tietty edelytyksenä että kämppä löytyy jostain, telttailemaan...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pillari oottaa varastossa, lähemmä sitten rullailemaan!1

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeap,

Koodasin sättiserverin omalle koneelle. Nyt sättäilen itteni kanssa.  :Hymy: 

-Nörtti

----------


## Grissom

make helevetti, hommaa se mesengeeri toimintaan niin on joku sättäilykaveri. Tai tietty jos sää sielä inuiittien parissa oot jo kehittäny itelles monta persoonaa ja niiden kanssa on niin mukava jutella niin ei sitte  :Leveä hymy: 

Perhana ko on mahtavia kesäpäivä, aamupäivän paistaa aurinko, iltapäivästä tyhyjenee Hiluxin akut ja illasta sataa vettä. Mitä sitä yön tekis?

siisti laiffi

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/109399-1/MVI_0005.AVI

----------


## Grissom

joo keksin jo, perustan kennelin.

Tää pikkutyyppi meinas syyä nenän. Timå hoi, jos tarttet koiraa niin tuola ois pari urospentua vailla kotia. Sama rotu kö Halohalolla, eli jätkä osais kouluttaa siittä heti täyellisen porokoiran.

----------


## Grissom

hyvää huomenta minä.

*Forum surfers complain about the Travis being too tall of a fork. David Camp is a thinker and improves the situation instead of his post count.*

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eikö tolla kelekalla pysty ajaan nätisti veenpäällä? uppuaako se heti jos höllää oikiaa peukaloa? ...sillei sukset veessä, vois plaanailla siististi? vaikka vetouistella silakoita?

huh. koira ois kyllä jees. mutta tuskin vielä ihan nyt.
masterplaanina ois olla tää vuosi rovaniemellä ja hakeutua enslukuakueksi vancouveriin vaihtoon vuojeksi! VUORILLE, KANADAAN! perkele.

ois freeride mestoja, bmx:lle maailmanparhaat petonipoolit ja dirtit, talvisin vois laskia tellua kanadalaisten hämmästykseksi! sitte löytäs jonku rikkaan vaahterasiirappi-impperiumperiättären, kauniin tietty, ja menis naimisiin ja jäis sinne asumaan! ostas oman vuoren  ja aitais sen piikkilangalla. sisäpuolelle rahtais lapista vihasia poroja vartioixi! ois laiffi. ja vielä kohtuu toteutettava!


-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii. ja nyt vois pakata audin ja lähtä huruttelemaan kohti rovaniemeä!

lapissa kohta!

-T

----------


## Hösö

> -luu murtunu läpipoikkikatki...



nii siis son poikki ja kipsattu väärin lol :Leveä hymy: 


ostakaa mäkipyörä ja kotari!

pittää saaha uus lelu!


1kätinen rosvo!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö!

Mie oon ennenki korjannu luita!

Voin niksauttaa käpälän parempaan kulumaan. Mitäs jos tulisit 23.8. Cafe Esplanadin nurkille roikkumaan, niin puudutan sut pullakahavilla ja pamautan sut kuntoon heti kättelyssä?

Kyllä mie tiiän, että luilla on pändien nimet, mutta Tik Tak on kyllä uus. Voi olla että jouvun vähän aikaa ettimään.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Timå,

Jos aiot lähteä vaihtoon ens vuonna, niin sun pittää alakaa hakia NYT. Yhtään ei kannata oottaa. Mee vaikka opiskeleen tonne: http://www.ahva.ubc.ca/ . Voi olla vaikia ja kallis päässä, mutta jos alat hakea tukia ja stipendejä heti, niin homma saattaa skulata.

----------


## marco1

Mie kans, pinp mein franzözische Wagen. Autoon tummennuskalvot takaikkunoihin tännään ja aluvanteet pitäis pestä. Autoradio pittää ehkä sittenkin päivittää vielä.  :Leveä hymy:  
Fillarit vaan varastossa tiellä kun sinne pitäis mahtua uusi rosteririlli. Voi tätä aikuisten taikamaalimaa, lähen ruohonleikkuuseen jotta ehtii huomenna pöörän päälle.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep. tarkotus oiski alkaa heti syksystä junaileen juttuja. kahtoo miten käy.

ilimanen netti taas kotona. jeah. eipä tätä kyllä kekriä käyttää täällä rovaniemessä.

-T

----------


## Grissom

^otaotaotaota TtTttttTt porokoira. Ovat lepposia ja nuin

t. M

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huilaisko semmonen bmx rinnalla poolilla ja kadulla?
talavella se varmaan diggais tuntureissa hiihellä tellujen jälissä...

menis kyllä laiffi uusiksi jos semmosne kaiffarin hommais. tuskin paskempaan suuntaan kummiskaan...

-T

----------


## Grissom

Huilais se, helposti. Ois mukana menossa, niinko muutki jätkät


Ja reissuilla ehoton kaveri olla mukana. Asus mielellään teltassa tai lumiluolassa tai ihan missä vaan. Lappi on sen juttu. Menee minne vain koha ihiminen on mukana menossa. 


Ois turvallinen hoitopaikkaki tiijossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> 



Jahas, pieniä haukkuja syömällä saa vissiin kaikki vitamiinit.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. tykkäisin kyllä.

...arki ootti lapissa. piti tehä ruokaa.
kaapista löyty:
pastalevyjä
800g kanaa
2lootaa tomaattisoossia
valkosipulin kynsiä
pestoa
voita
valkopäpperiä
parmesaania (paljon)
oltermannia
vehnäjauhoja
maitoa
raejuustoa
paprika

tein karvisen lempiruokaa.





kui hyvää tuosta nyt tulikaan...
jos mie voisin syöttää tuota kaikille maailman tytöille. mie oisin melkonen faabio niitten kestien jäläkheen.

nyt syöttään sorsia ja ajaan bmx:llä. illalla kalaan.
elämää?

-Tttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin siis kalassaki.

1 ahven ylös.
1 taimen metrin verran ylös, pääsi takasi.



-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mitä ne on?



brz.


-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

poistus pohojoseen!


 :Leveä hymy: 





moroo :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


niijoo make, mie oon rollosa sillo. joten tuun kentälle vastaan ni katkase tuo luu sitte...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mikkomörökölli

kiljupänikkä taka-alalla

-t

----------


## Grissom

lomilta moro! Käytiin tosa sivistymäsä ja vähän reippailemasa luonnosa KÄVELLEN! Hetki meni ko mielsi ton ikivanhan liikkumismuodon, tähän mennessä on hyvin tottunu siihen että ku vasenta jalakaa nostaa ja oikeaa polokee, ruho liikkuu.


Siankorvat suuhun ja matka alkaa. Koitettiin taas kerran päästä tarpeeksi kauas. Löyettiin siisti mökki tuolta rajan pinnasta.

----------


## Grissom

Siirtymällä toiseen sivistysspottiin, hokastiin muutama iso tilhi. Meleko makkeita kurkeja.



-> matkalla toiseen sivistyspaikkaan

----------


## Grissom

saatananmoinen rotkojärvi, minkä kiviseiniin on kivikautiset ongelmanuoret raapineet timo-henkisiä kottaraisia.







Paluumatkalla bongasin nälkäsen Sakun polun laiasta. Syötin sille mustikoita, oli kuulema enempi mansikoitten perään :[

----------


## Grissom

12h roadtrippi ohitte, oli pirun hieno arskan lasku..mutta meikä ryssi sit ISO-luvulla koko paskan  :Irvistys: 

Tuli rakkeinen muisto.




kesälomaa jälellä 3vkoa, kotona istuttu jo 1½h, tullee ahistus, pakko tehä jotaki! Moro

----------


## marco1

> 



Kas, onnea vaan koko perheelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Onnea vaan Kimmolle.
On onnistunu tekemään ton ilman suurempaa meteliä  :Hymy: 

Kotona taas lomilta... Marco: Vieläkö käydää ajamassa ennenkuin muutat sinne hevon jeeraan? Ja mie ottasin ne vaihtajat jossain välissä.

----------


## marco1

> Marco: Vieläkö käydää ajamassa ennenkuin muutat sinne hevon jeeraan? Ja mie ottasin ne vaihtajat jossain välissä.



Meinaan, nyt mulla pitäisi olla töistä lomaa kk ja perheesta lomaa viikko. Näin onkin, kaveriksi tuli sitten kiva kuume. Epämääräistä lupailua että jos lähtis huomenna muuttomiehen kanssa maantielle mutta tulikohan luvattua liian aikaisin... Viikonloppuna viimeistään sitten jos tästä kesälentsusta ei pääse aiemmin eroon.
Saatan kyllä mennä huomenna rannalle makaamaan, kohta kolme päivää pötkötellyt kotosalla laatuleffojen parissa (5 seagalia, 2 länkkäriä ja epämääräinen läjä muita tuijoteltu läpi).

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kanoottireissulla kävin. Ja kivvaa oli.



Kuvat:

http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...ay_canoe_trip/

Eilen oli spektaakkelireissu merellä kajakeilla. Tyrskyjä. Isoja laineita jatkuvalla syötöllä kohtisuoraan veneen yli. Kuus tuntia taistelua, välillä merellä, välillä rantaa pitkin veneitä vetäen, kun aallot kävivät liian rajuiksi. Lopulta neito solahti jäiseen drinkkiin. Aalto työnsi voimalla veneen poikittain rantaan. 

Mie eka kertaa elämässä merikajakilla merellä, fiilis kuin leffan merimiehellä. Olo oli yllättävän tukeva, kun oppi iskemään perseellä aaltoja vastaan. Samantyyppinen ajoitus kuin dirttihypyissä.

Pari kertaa olin kipata. Athabasca-joella muutama vuosi sitten kippasin kolme kertaa koskikajakilla (Delia ei kertaakaan, vanha pro), mutta meri oli näköjään meitin elementti.  :Hymy: 

Makiaa. Pitää ootella tuulisempia kelejä ja lähtiä sitten uuestaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Grissom

ehheHElevetti make noita kuveja. Pistäppä se messengeeri tulille NYT!

t:k

----------


## Grissom

^ ^Kuulostaapi ikimuistoiselta reissulta. Huh nuita kuvia. Kauniita isolla Koolla!

t. M

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Onnea vaan Kimmolle.
> On onnistunu tekemään ton ilman suurempaa meteliä



Jea, kaunis lapsi, ihan isänsä näköinen.

Onneksi olkoon! Mesetellään syyskuussa lisää, kun tuun paikalle. Ei tuo pellaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lähettelin tossa vistleriin vaksia.  :Hymy:  Pessun Demon jos varailis rullaksi. Tsei! Maksaahan se, mutta sitä varten on keksitty raha.

Maksamme paperinpalasilla kiiltävistä metallinpaloista, jotta voimme matkustaa niillä viettäviä pintoja pitkin alamäkeen.

Kummallista.

----------


## panuj

Anteeksi tunkeutuminen keskelle jutusteluanne (mikä on muuten erittäin viihdyttävää)

vasta rovaniemelle muuttaneena kaipaisin hieman vinkkejä;

Mistä te jätkät saatte osia pyöriinne, poljettaviin siis? pitäs saada uusi konkeli kasaan ja pari osaa uupuu, 1 1/8" semi-integroitu ohjainlaakeri, 30,0mm tolppa ja 73/113 nelikanttikeskiö...

onko rovaniemellä yhtään fillariliikettä, josta moisia voisi kuvitella löytyvän? ja jos ei ole, niin sattuisko kellään olemaan käytöstä poistettuja osia, joita vois lainata viikon tai ihan ostaa pois että pääsis ajeleen?

t.panu

----------


## tv.

Subbarikotelon rakentaminen, vol. 2....

8.8.2007 klo 19.00
Tilanne näytti aika toivottomalta. Taustalla puoli vuotta palvellut kotelo.



Välillä aloin epäilemään, että onkohan nuita ruuveja varmasti riittävä määrä



9.8.2007 klo 03.00
Kotelo valmis ja helevetin hieno siitä tuli.



Mölyä tuntuu lähtevän pikkusen enemmän kuin vanhasta kotelosta. Seuraavaksi pitää vissiin ostaa iso tila-auto, jolloin konttiin mahtuu pari 15" mörisijää.

Hieman oli kumma olo töissä tänään. Ei näköjään 3 tunnin yöunet riitä, ihme homma.

Lauantaina vois pitää Oukulla kauden päätösajelut, kun hissi menee kiinni tältä kesältä.

----------


## marco1

> Anteeksi tunkeutuminen keskelle jutusteluanne (mikä on muuten erittäin viihdyttävää)
> 
> vasta rovaniemelle muuttaneena kaipaisin hieman vinkkejä;
> 
> Mistä te jätkät saatte osia pyöriinne, poljettaviin siis? pitäs saada uusi konkeli kasaan ja pari osaa uupuu, 1 1/8" semi-integroitu ohjainlaakeri, 30,0mm tolppa ja 73/113 nelikanttikeskiö...
> 
> onko rovaniemellä yhtään fillariliikettä, josta moisia voisi kuvitella löytyvän? ja jos ei ole, niin sattuisko kellään olemaan käytöstä poistettuja osia, joita vois lainata viikon tai ihan ostaa pois että pääsis ajeleen?
> 
> t.panu



Jotain osia löytyy Mountain Bike Centeristä (Ruokasenkatu) ja City Sport (Rovakatu), kummastakin hyllystä melko rajallinen valikoima maasturille ja tilanne maantieosien suhteen on toivoton. Pari pyöräkorjaamoakin on mutta niillä ei ole asiallisia osia käytännössä ollenkaan.
Semi-integroitua ohjainlaakeria tuskin löytyy lähempää kuin Oulun Suvalasta hyllystä, 30,0mm tolppaa (iso ehkä) MTB Centteristä halpisversiona mutta tuon keskiön suhteen voi olla parempi tuuri...

Mulla on joku uusi nelikantti-XT tuolla varastossa, jos jaksais käydä katsomassa onko se 68 vai 73...

----------


## Fillarimies

> Lauantaina vois pitää Oukulla kauden päätösajelut, kun hissi menee kiinni tältä kesältä.



Mukaan mahtuu vielä..
Mieki tuun näyttään miten kaadutaan oikeaoppisesti! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## panuj

> Jotain osia löytyy Mountain Bike Centeristä (Ruokasenkatu) ja City Sport (Rovakatu), kummastakin hyllystä melko rajallinen valikoima maasturille ja tilanne maantieosien suhteen on toivoton. Pari pyöräkorjaamoakin on mutta niillä ei ole asiallisia osia käytännössä ollenkaan.
> Semi-integroitua ohjainlaakeria tuskin löytyy lähempää kuin Oulun Suvalasta hyllystä, 30,0mm tolppaa (iso ehkä) MTB Centteristä halpisversiona mutta tuon keskiön suhteen voi olla parempi tuuri...
> 
> Mulla on joku uusi nelikantti-XT tuolla varastossa, jos jaksais käydä katsomassa onko se 68 vai 73...



tuo xt 4kantti vois olla jees, jos ei kyliltä löydy huomenna. tolpaksi mulle käy alkuunsa ihan mikä tahansa, pitääpä käydä kattelemassa sitäkin. ja ohjainlaakeri lähti stadista jo bussilla tulemaan...


lähenpä tästä ihmettelemään, mitkä muut palikat ei kohtaa...

kiitos!

----------


## marco1

No ni, löytyi BB-UN73, 73/113mm sitä uutta versiota jossa irtokuppi on muovia. Mitäs noi maksaa, 25e?

----------


## Grissom

oltiin timon ja halon kans tunturissa juomasa viinaa ja kuvvaamassa ilta-aurinkoa. Tai itte asiasa emmää timoa nähäny sitten auton parkkeeraamisen jälkeen koko yönä, aamulla se löyty tuolta auton alta nukkumasta. Sano että kässiin sattuu?

----------


## Fillarimies

PanuJ:lle.. 30,0mm tolppa löyty itelle Salon urheilusta. Halppis tolppa on..painaa vähän liikaa, mutta käy varmasti näin alkuun. Kauppa löytyy tuolta:
http://www.yritysopas.com/sijainti/R...n_Urheilu.html

----------


## Grissom

timojuhomeikä tulossa kans huomenna oukulle ajeleen! Meikä sai ihan hullun inspiraation fillarin rassaukseen Timon dallas-pullakesteillä! Käsittämättömällä sykkeellä kämpille ja muka renkaita vaihtaan. Juho katteli masentuneena tuota meikän metallikasaa jossa oli vielä nätisti Vuokatin ja vissiin viimevuodenki paskat päällä..

Juho: -eikö nuo renkaat oo ihan hyvät mikkä tosa on

Meikä: -on ne

Eli mitään ei TAPAHTUNU, mutta silti ollaan tulossa ajaan, ainakin viimesimpien tilastojen mukaan!

vitun siistiä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii. viikonloppu.

-meneekö porkkana ruisleivän päälle?
-menee.


kimmo, koira ja meloni.



mie juoksin kilipaa. hävisin.



näytin kimmolle ja halolle lokkitansin perusteet.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin me ajaan maastopyörilläki. kait?







huippu paikka tuo ounasvaara, pirun hyviä ja isoja mustikoita!

mustikkametältä ku alaspäin rullailtiin, niin osuin eturenkaalla tommosiin hiekkakasoihin. joku oli vissiin vahingossa liikauttanu lapiota ja luonu valtavan street/sloupstyle radan oukun alarinteeseen. just niinku wistlerissä!
hyvä pojat! hyvä freerata. 2 pelottavaa lautaroppia, nauloja pystyssä jokapaikassa, lautoja läjässä jokapaikassa, 1 mutka ja kokoajan jarrutpohjassa ajettavaa suoraa paanaa. ei järkeä. ei niin mitään.



zemppiä.

vois olla vaikka oulussa sitten tästäetiäpäin.

-tTt

----------


## V

pystyykö tuola käyrästuntsan päällä käymään pyörällä? tai lähinnä kannattaako sinne pyörää roudailla? hyviä polkuja?

vois käyä tsekkaan rollon ainoan tunturin..

ps. lukekaan huomatukset..  :Leveä hymy: 
http://193.209.59.6/page.asp?Section=1333&Item=3192

----------


## Hösö

2367km+yks pätkä mailman kauneinta merimatkaa. kohtuu hieno reissu! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Pyöräkuume tulee taas.......

Oisko jollaki mustaa s-kokoista 2004 vuoden Norco A-Line-runkoa ylimääräsenä?





Sairaan hieno runko, ehkä vähän hienompi kuin meikän nykyinen.

----------


## mnph

Mahtoiko olla tämän kanavan vesikelkkakuskeja viime viikonloppuna Kautokeinon kisoissa? Melkoisen räpeätä meininkiä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kohtuu järkyttäviä nuo tuon malliset norcot. en oo ikinä tykänny. vanhat on just parhaita!!!

mutta taas oikeisiin asioihin.

hösö, missä te kävittä? jossain grönlannissa asti? pingviinejä ziikaan...


nyt kun kaikki on nuita roadtrippejä teheny. niin itekki funtsin jos lomailisin tän kuun viimesen viikon, ja kävis audilla ajeleen ympäri vuoria. ainaki tromssassa vois käyä syömässä katkarapuja. ottas teltan mukaan, niin ois ilimanen reissu. 60eurolla audilla ajaa 800-1000km maantietä. jos pari yötä ois jossaki päin.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

rollo-ivalo(3yötä)-karigasniemi(1yö)-lakselv-honningsvoogen-nordkap-honningsvogen(4h unet)-hurtigruttenin laivalla, mailmankaunenmerimatka btw, 4h trippi-hammerfest-alta-altasta100km homeinen mökki(1yö)-narvik(1yö)-rixu-kiiruna-pajala-kolari-ylläs(1yö)-kolari-pello-sinettä-rollo :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. elämä risaseksi.

ostin maastopyörään partseja!!!!

vissiin viimeksi joskus 2 vuotta sitten jotaki mtb osia ostanu!

matalan rave-tangon ja lukko gripit!

levotonta.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.yllas.fi/?deptid=28327

huh huh.



lähetäänkö enskesänä kaivaan baana tuonne. tulis meleko pitkä poloku. kevyesti 3-4km alamäkeen.

-Tttt

----------


## Grissom

huhu

kesälomat rupiaa puhalteleen loppuja. Jättiin tosa viikon varastoon vielä, jos oulu ahistaa ja tekkee mieli vaikka noriaan..niin, noriasta puhheenollen, sinnehhän met oltiinki menossa tosa marraskuulla kattelleen vallaita. Ei päädimpää.

Timon kans kävästiin viihdyttävä polkupyöräretki tuola BIKEPARKISA oukulla. Oli ihan viihyttävää ajaa ja nähhä miten lapsoset oli vuodattanu 3kk hikikarpaloita yhen mattolaiturin etteen. Siistiä. Tosin veikkaan että suurin osa niistä oli vuotanu datakoneen näppiksen väliin. Siisti oli silti sutia pitkin vanahoja tuttuja polokuja..miten muuten Levillä menee, onko sielä kukaan käyny?! Vois kyl kävässä läpällä kaivaan Ylläkselle jonku mekahervottoman polunpätkän, ihan huvikseen.



Niinjoo, tunturisaki oltiin. Vieläki näkee pieniä punaisia sieniä ja oransseja aurinkoja. Kännykän syövereistä löyty muuten aamuinen Timo, Halon vainu paljasti sen tuolta silokalliolta torkkumasta. Otan vastuun, ois vissiin pitäny pitää silimiä auki vielä aamuyöstäki.



Porkkanat ja leivät sopii muuten vitusti yhteen!! 





Ainiin, oltiinhan sitä Oulussaki...!

----------


## Grissom

Valtterin kans hieman sudittiin hiekkaa pitkin laatikkoa. Olipa vaan makia iltapäivä, kunnes Tubbs veti lipat ja sano että poloveen sattuu. Rento kaveri ja suht itsevarma. Vedelly vitunmoisia ilmoja ilman polkkareita, kun "unohti ostaa ne".. Sunnuntaina saat meikältä suojat lainaan, homo!




Njiijjoo, kämppäremppakin on finaalissa. Eli hakkasin vihdoinki antennipiuhan seinään kiinni. Luxus, näkee telkkaaki vuoden tauon jälkeen. Jos tänävuonna ehtis katteleen niitä viihyttäviä kymppitonneja sun muita unelmien lehmipoikia. Koiran ilmeestä päätellen ois saanu olla naputtamatta tuota piuhaa tonne listaan.




Vielä pari kuvaa. Aiheena onnellisuus.

----------


## Grissom

ps. Norkon a-line, ihan kammottava! Team DH, rules!

----------


## marco1

Nyt kun me oltiin aikusia ja keskusteltiin asuntojen hinnoista niin täytyy myöntää että meiän mökki on kohtuullisen kallis jos tähän helmeen vertaa, neliöhinnaksi jää alle 40e eikä jää tilasta kiinni. Kimppakämppä tiimille tästä?
Toimisko tää
Toinen yritys

Muuten alkaa olla flunssa kohta voitettu, ehkä sitä pääsee vielä tänä vuonna ajohommiin.

----------


## tv.

Lähtis vaikka Leville, heippa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://timoaday.blogspot.com/

ostin uutta kodinelektroniikkaa...

omenahilloa, vaniliajäätelöä ja zohveleita. 1.9.2007. meillä.
awesome tyypit tervetuloa.

...lähtus rullaileen bmx:llä riipin kera->

-Tttt

----------


## Grissom

eppäilisin suuresti että meikä ois sielä kaverina syömäsä våffeleita ja taikahilloa. Kuitenki kaikki taas istuu vieraskoreina ku kirkossa, "ota sää, eiku ota sä, eiku.." Meikä voi taas uhrautua, niinku dallaspullahommisaki!

Rollosa on siistiä, tuuli humisee ja ilmassa on vielä shortsikelit. Koko päivän hääränny pihalla, ei oo itikoita eikä oo kylymä. Siisti loma!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Fistlerista Tere!

Vahan tylsaa on ollut, kotia haluttaa jo. 

Hoso-vitsailin.  :Hymy: 

Eilen ajoin Norco A-Linella 7h, ja oli aika raskas kanki. Paljon mukavempi oli tanaan, ku otin kevyemman pyoran. Devinci Frantik. Otan sen huomennaki.

A-linjaa, Dirt Merchantia, Freight Trainia ja ihan kaikkia on hoylatty. Paikat on ihan helekatin vasyneet., ja nyt haluttaa vaan nukkua. Huomenna taas aamulla makeen.

Ihan sikamakiaa on ollu! Puoli paivaa meni, etta paasi takasin vanhaan iskuun, mutta sen jalakeen on ollu rentua. Tanaan ajelin ruottalaisjaban kanssa loppupaivan, ja mies heitti aimot faceplantit A-linjan lopussa viimisella laskulla.

Meika linkkaa taalla Whistlerissa menemaan ku 70-vuotias, mutta onnellisempi en ole ollu vahaan aikaan. Ens vuonna jabat messiin!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

juopot ei oo awesome.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Reissu onnistuneesti paatoksessa. Pallit hiessa, kyynarpaa verilla. Vauhti koveni treileilla, mutta kroppa oli vasynyt. Yritin imutella hienosti kumpuja, mutta kerran meni aivan liian pitkaksi. Laitoin pitkakseni maahan.

Rinteessa pyorii mustakarhuja.

Ambulanssi huilaili koko ajan edestakaisin rinnetta. Aina oli jollakin solisluu poikki, tai jalka. Tanaan meni yhelta jabalta aika pahasti jalka rikki. Hitto, koko ajan vahan pelotti, etta milloin vasymys kostautuu.

Lopetin ajoissa.  :Hymy: 

Soin juuri evaat tossa pihalla, ja kohta painun laittomaan telttapaikkaani vuorenrinteelle koisimaan. Huomenna Vancouveriin, tiistaina Suomeen.

-Meka

----------


## Hösö

Meka, millo oot @ rollo? Soitappa ku oot suomesa!

Nii joo, pohojose turneehan alako ivalonmökkeilyllä!



Moinen sielä oli vastassa! Ei hirveesti harmittanu.  :Vink: 

Siinä sit eleltiin ja käytiin testaileen kummisedän uutta purtta! 




Rannalla paisteli arska ku keittelimmä nokipannukahaveja...

----------


## Hösö

Karigasniemessä tuli vammailtua...



Ni ja moikkailtua 2vanhempia...



Ni ja rakastuttiin uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen ja uuelleen

----------


## Hösö

Nii joo, palataampa 120km taaksepäin.



Kävimmä Ukonjärvenpäälä ottamassa suunnan konpassiin, et ties minne Noriasa piti mennä...



Tuolaha sitä edellispäivänä nosteltiin taimenia vejestä...

Ja käytiin jossain kivensisäsäki katteleen oliko sielä kettään kotona


Ja ennen Noriaa, oli kuulema tiedosa jotai timangijuttui...

----------


## Hösö

Mitä siinä sen kummempia ku keulansuunta kohti pohojosta!




Parin ajotunnin jäläkeen löyettiin tommonen karttapallo kielekkeen liepeiltä!



Joku Italiaano otti meistä vielä pakollisen turismikuvan...




Yöxi mentiin makiaan pikku turismokylään, "honningsvoogen" näin mejän kielelä..

----------


## Hösö

Sielä sit nukuttiin huikiat 4h et oltiin ajoissa sitä potskia oottelemassa!

Net kato puhu et 1.5h ajjeemin satamaan et varmasti pääsee peltilaatikon kans matkustaan...

No paikalle ku päästiin ni katoimma että kettään ei oo maisemissa, joten brekua naamaan...

Kellohan oli siis about 04.58 ku syöpöteltiin!

 Meilä oli siis jukurttia...



Laivaki tuli sit joskus, vähä ennen kuutta...



Tuonne siis mentiin... Pätkä mailman kauneinta merimatkaa oli siis tiedossa...





Laivaki oli jotain IHANMUUTA ku nuot viikkarin tallinan juopottelupaatit!



Oli romia ja jalopuusisustusta!

----------


## Hösö

Laivalla oli muuten tarjota uusimpia muotihattuja!





Nii se laiva vielä. Zuumakkaa nyt mimmosta klamouria ja loistetta!

----------


## Hösö

Joku 4-5h kattelimma merta ja vuonoja ja pääsimmä Hammerfestivaaliin.

Härkösen Janne oli ekana ottamasa mejjät lämpimästi vastaan...

Hammerfestivaalihan o joku jääkarhujen kotimaa...Kuulemma...mut me kyllä löyettiin niitä tännään vähän lähempääki, mut se onkin sit jo toinen tarina...



Noi oli jotain tuninkikarhuja, ku net oli nii romattuja!





Siinä kierreltiin ja kateltiin paikallisia supermopoja...




Tszekattiin maisemat

----------


## Hösö

Nää o sit muute mu maita!



Ja retki jatku Altaa kohen...



Jaha, Timppa soitti kepappireissulle...Jatkan joskus...

----------


## pyynö

Jåhå. 

Nyt on ainakin teltta, jos ei muuta kattoa löydy... Käytiin hankkimassa U:n kanssa JaakkoSudennahan AlpineDome. 

Meka hei! Onko teillä sielläpäin samantyyppistä "kangasmetsää" kuin täällä Suomen suunnassa. Mikä se mahtaa olla Londonin murteella, on mietittyttänyt monesti öisin, viimeksi viimeyönä. 

T: Harri Webster

----------


## Hösö

Nii, Altaan päästiin 16.30 ja päätettiin et mökki+suihku+ruoka+hyvä_syvä_uni ja herätys! Toisin kävi, altas joku vitunhomojalakapallokisat! :Vihainen:  Ei missään yhtään vapaata majotuspaikkaa...

Kartasta löyty leirintäalue n.100km päästä, sinne siis...

Matka oli pitkä ja kivinen. Päällysteet puuttu pitkin matkaa ja net vitun karavaanarit oli tientukkona kokoajan. Varmaan niilläki makia tehä matkaa ku uskalsivat ajaa JOPA 40kmh! PERKELE! :Vihainen: 

Maja saatiin, homeinen sellainen...

Sit ruokaa, okei, pensavalo palanu ikuisuuden ja ruokapaikalle matkaa 20km. Rohkeina lähettiin TAAS matkaan. Noh, perinteiset kävi ja mopo sammu...




Onneksi olin velehona varautunu piltsun tuotteilla reissuun ja oli lisänesteet matkassa!

----------


## Hösö

Jaha, missähän me nyt ollaan...

Nii sieltä hometorpalta Narviikkiin. Se oli lepposa reissu, vaimoke ajo ku rallikuski, sai pelätä vähän väliä.

Reissun tavotekki tuli täyteen, lunta piti nähä... Otin sit Eveltä luulot pois ja vein sen jäätikölle...  :Leveä hymy: 



On muuten sit vakavaa tää mejjä reissaaminen!

----------


## Hösö

Illalla olimma sit Narviikissa ja otimma hotellin siitä kylän tuntumasta! Joku Keneth W oli ostanu uuen M3 avon ja heitti hurua koko vitun illan, kohtuu leuhka jätkä! Muutenki tuli tehtyä ihan komeita autohavaintoja. Mm. Skyline gt-r, ultimatepimpattu transportteri 22" romivanteila, se vitun m3, pari totkea korkiana isola kumminssin turpotiiselillä ja rensseleillä jne jne jne perus noria kamaa...

Aamusta sit katoimma nähtävyydet



Ne ku oli katottu suunnattiin hissille...



Tuo on sit aitoa kauhua, raukka ku pelekäs muka korkeita paikkoja...



Päällä oli sit tuo tuttu näky...lämmintäki muuten piisas, jossain 30 tuntumassa...

----------


## Hösö

Ja Narviikin dh-skene on voimissaan... Junnut veti rallia ja uusi reittiki sielä oli...

----------


## Hösö

Narviikista matka jatku Kiirunaan ja siitä taasen Ylläkselle misä oltiin 1.5vrk ja bäk-tu-rollo.

Hyvä reissu oli! Sabaki vei vähän, vaikka sitä tuli poljetettua TÄYSIÄ Rollo-Karikasniemi ja Kiiruna-Rollo väli. Siinä 8l tuntumassa oli kulutus.  :No huh!: 


Pieni vinkki vielä Norianmatkaajille...
Menkää ekalle Statoilille, ostakaa tuo kippo(makso jotain 80nokkii), sillä saa juua ihan mekapitkään ilimaseksi Statoilelta kahavia, teetä ja kaakaota ja oli sielä jotain muutaki... Konelitkujahan net o, mut ei sieltä normikahaviakaan mistään löytyny...

----------


## Hösö

Niin se toinen tarina....

Eilen menimmä EVR:n hommiin(elukoitten vapautus rintama)



Ekana tietty tuumailtiin et mitä tehhään ja miten...

Myllyhän sielä oli sit menossa!



Huusin vaa et: "KASAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Ja olinki jo hyppäämässä pääle, mut jätkillä iski ruokatunti...

Son peli seis ja safkalle net totes...



Tosin tuo yx oli vissii kirjopyykissä pyörin vähä liian pitkään ku oli ihan alapiino...

----------


## Hösö

Kovasti koitimma repiä lukkoja auki ja päästää apinat vapauteen mut perskele ku aina joku oli ottamassa net taas kiinni...

Tommosia kissanpentujaki löyty matkalta...Kohtuu sulosia!



Tosin niitte äippä oli aika tuima täti!





Ahama vielä ja sit hakkeen timangeja kaupungista... :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

Jotain o vielä taskunpohojalla...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

norja on siisti maa.

mieki kävin merimatkalla etelässä. hailuodossa.

pitkästä aikaa harrikallaki ajelin. oli kai se ihan siistiä. emmie niin nuista moottorivehkeistä perusta. kovaääni niistä lähtee.


kaiffarin mökille tulin, niin siellä oli ainaki nuitten kromijääkarhujen kokonen koira.
se söi pekonia ja salaattia. kärpäsiäkin se nabzi ilmatzda.


eilen yheltätoista, naamioidulla, 1*1,5m jollalla lähettiin varaan parhaat mestat. parhaat oli jo varattu, mentiin laitamille. oli holtiton soutaa tommonen tasapohjanen murolaatikko. 


sitten venailtiin. puhuttiin paskaa. väijyttiin zorzia. syötiin pullaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ampuhan se kaveri jokusen alaski. tai osan suoraa veteen.

toi oli ihan tautisen hyvä tuo naamiointi tuossa jollassa. tuoki sorsa mikä meitsin käessä on, niin huomas meijät vasta 3m päässä ja lähti siitä revittään merelle päin. jäi matka lyhyeen.

illalla laitettiin linnut kuivumaan.


kivaa oli, vaikka en niin diggaakkaan eläinten satuttamisesta ja aseista.
nyt oulussa, vituttaa. suunnattomasti.

onneksi reilun viikon päästä pääsee ja joutuu lähtemään oulusta VUOJEKSI poies. rovaniemi ja väylätie venailee. 

vohvelikestit!

-T

----------


## tv.

löyettii hösön ransportteriin tuninki osia!







 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## P-Joe

Huh

Nuorempi jätkä on oppinu ottamaan ilon irti kylvetyksestä. Melkonen operaatio oli eilen illalla. Lähinnä tuli mieleen perämoottorin testaaminen vesiämpärissä. 

Mutta asiaan. Ajattelin pitää mäkipyöräilyn puolustuspuheenvuoron tässä lomakuvien sarjatulessa. Alamäkipyöräily on mulle edelleen se ykköslaji ja se pysyy ykköslajina varmaan niin kauan kun näillä koukkupolvilla jaksaa pyörän selässä seistä. En ole ostamassa pärisevää KTM:ää tai dikjärkkäria tai edes telemark-suksia. Pyörä saa rittää.

Mäkipyöräily on niin hienoa että ei muuta tartte. Kaikki on vaan itsestä kiinni. Mäessä ei ole muita kun sinä, polkupyörä ja ne kaksi jarrukahvaa joihin ei saisi koskea. Tunne on aivan mahtava kun malttaa olla koskematta niihin jarruihin ja sattuu pääsemään jonkun mutkan vauhdilla läpi kaikista kivistä ja juurista huolimatta. Kellon kanssa ajaminen on myös edelleen hienoa. Kello ei valehtele. Vaikka kuinka olisi nopea ja "***** että näytän hyvältä"-olo, kello kyllä kertoo mikä on todellinen taso. Jos olet hidas ja paska, niin sitten olet. Jos ajelit päin puita tai ulos radata tai puhkoit renkaita, niin oma vikasi. Aja tarkemmin äläkä kohella. Nopeammaksi ei tulla muuten kun ajamalla nopeammin, ei ostamalla hienoja vaatteita tai kiiltäviä uusia osia. 

Tällä hetkellä oma ajamisen taso on lähinnä itkettävän ja naurettavan välimailla. Ollaan syvällä ns. comfort-zonella eikä uskalleta yrittää. Loppusyksyn tavoitteena olisi hetkeksi päästä edes lähelle sitä hui kamala tasoa, jossa mennään lujempaa, vaikka hetkittäin saattaakin tuntua että pyörä ei ole ihan hanskassa. Haaveiluksi varmaan jää, mutta mikään ei estä yrittämästä.

Kilpailujen järjestäminenkin oli ihan positiivinen kokemus, kun siihen osasi asennoitua oikein. Hirveätä raatamista, ja kiitoksena pelkkää mökötystä ja vittuilua jälkeenpäin. Ihan sama jos mököttävät ja valittavat. Itestä tuntui että hommat meni hyvin, ja radalla oli sairaan siistiä luistella sateella menemään. Ja riittävän vähäinen määrä vittuilua voidaan laskea jo positiivisen palautteen puolelle. 

Eikait siinä. Pyöräily on hieno laji. Minä tykkään.

----------


## Hösö

Ei perkeles, pittää kait lähtiä kojeajole tästä! :Sarkastinen:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ainii, käytii eile hurulla huuattaan suppareita ja wuuffereita!

----------


## Jeesus

Jeesus is back, toisinsanoen duunissa kökitään taas lomien jäläkeen. Mahtavvaa.

Eilen kävästiin tosa vähän rossaileen. Olipa taas helevetin hauskaa, löyty lopulta semmonen mäki että joka mopo oli katollaan montun pohojalla. Huomenna uuestaan.







niinjoo, hösö, arvaappa hajoakko noihin kuviis parin viikon päästä sielä etelän ihmemaassa. Suosittelen poistaan noi intter netistä. 

t: hajottaa kattella noita auringonlaskuja rovaniemeltä..oulussa

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulussa itekki.

työmaalla koin taas valaistuksen, että raksalle en helvetti jää!

laatottaja kaveri, oli punanen, puhu sekavia ja huoju. oli snadisti kännissä. sitten se välillä kävi auton takakontista hakeen koskenkorvahuikkaa, koitti tarjota meikällekki, kieltäydyin melko kohteliaasti. ei saatana.
sitten radiosta alko soimaan kirkan -hetki lyö piisi, laatottaja kaveri alko kiroileen, että perkele mitä paskaa jne. jne. sitten vielä, että sais kaveri lopettaa kokonaan musiikin teon jne. mie siihen, että kirka on kuollu jo!  se jatko ihme mutinaa.  autollahan seki kaveri oli liikkeellä, autolla töihin ja autolla pois töistä. kohtuu lähellä oli/on, että soitan poliisit hakeen sen poies, tai ainaki sen kortin poies. vituttaa, jos semmonen oululainen perseläpi ajaa päälle päissään. saatana.    varokaa punasta mersua.

nooh, alle 2 viikkoa enää, niin lähen menemään.

petterin kanssa samoilla linjoilla, paitsi ite oon siirtyny 20":siin enemmän. ei oo jarruja mihin koskea, eikä kelloa. mittanauha olis kova, että näkis kuin korkialle booststailee ja kulmamittari, että kuin killiin saa väännöt väännettyä.

kaupunkiin käväzeen->

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

***** te ootte ahasmielisiä, eli perustaltaan täysoululaisia joitten mielestä kaikki on väärin  :Leveä hymy:  

Meikän mielestä kaikki siisti on siistiä. Ja varmaan monen muunki ROVANIEMELÄISEN mielestä.

Nyt tekis mieli jotaki holtitonta rc-automobiilia. Huh, youtubessa on älymakkeita pätkiä. Sit sen jälkeen keksin ajanpyssäyttimen ettei tää aika kuluis liikanoppeeta ja ehtis viel jottain tekeen.


Mut nyt kämpille ja sit Valtterin luo rassaan ROSSIMOPOA ja puhumaan paskaa TUNINGAUTOISTA ja MOOTTORIVEHKEISTÄ!

----------


## P-Joe

Ääh. Itte ootte ahdasmielisiä, kun suututte jos jonkun mielestä joku muu juttu on kaikkein parasta.  :Vink:  Senkun päristelette vaan. 

Minä vaan halusin kertoa että minusta pyöräily on edelleen ihan tolkuttoman siistiä isolla ässällä. Nyt kun kaikkeen ei riitä aika, niin priorisoidaan homma siihen henkilökohtaiseen ykköslajiin eli mäkipyöräilyyn. Minä taijjan lähteä kotiin miettimään laitanko kouvolan DH KISOIHIN micheliinit vai minionit. Omm..

----------


## Jeesus

jos tulee vettä niin jää kotio, on meinaan ihan vitun liukasta mälliä se mäki  :Leveä hymy:  Sillon joskus ko oltiin, niin oli mahtava se loppusuora..20cm syvää savimälliä tasamaalla. Ja meikän kunnolla, siis "kunnolla"  :Leveä hymy: 

Tulis sitä varmaan ajeltua mäkipyörää, jos ois se mäki tässä oulussa. Täälä on oikeesti parasta omistaa rossipyörä, että on joku järkevä harrastus. Tai järjestelmäkamera ja sixpäkki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

onneksi ei ahista!

autokuumetta ja sillee!

mikropitza naamaan ja kuvvaan rossimopoja!

----------


## P-Joe

Vähän kyllä jännittää, kun ne kisat on jo maksettu ja lauantaille on luvattu vesisadetta. Saas nähä tuleeko vain kunnon mutaralli vai upotaanko taas keskiötä myöten.

Ja kyllä minä sen enskan vielä tässä joskus ostan.

----------


## Hösö

> joskus




melekosen laaja o käsite... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> Eikait siinä. Pyöräily on hieno laji. Minä tykkään.



Good words, sir. Viime viikonlopun n. 25 laskua palauttivat kyllä taas hyvin lajin pariin. Nyt ei taas oikein muuta osaa ajatellakaan; vähän aikaa sitten mietin, että meneeköhän hiljalleen mäkeen koko laji. Nyt taas joka hiekkakasa näyttää hyppyriltä. Lihanesteet turskuu kyynärpäästä kuin laiha ketsuppi, ja se on kyllä tervetullut näky.

Whistlerissä ehkä n. 10 % ajajista oli yli nelikymppisiä. San Fransiscosta oli pariskunta, josta molemmat olivat n. 45-50, joka asu pummilla Whistlassa kaks kuukautta - ja ajoi joka päivä mäkeä. Vanhin laskijajäbä oli lähemmäs 60, naureskeli ja laski menemään. Rento äijä.

Siinä on tavoitetta.

Lähetäänpä porukalla Levillä syyskuun ekoina viikonloppuina!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

natsaa. mukana. levillä.

oikia käsi alkaa toimia olkapäästä. silti ei ilmaan pysty nostaan kunnolla sitä.
kyynärvarsi tursuaa tuota semikirkasta nestettä vielä snadisti, leuan arvet kuivunu kivasti. ehkä ne viikonsisällä jopa häviää.
bmx:kin on hieno laji, varsinkin palauttamattomat linskit ja syöksyt soralle/petonille.

zap.

-T

----------


## tv.

> natsaa. mukana. levillä.



Mieki ilimottau'un mukaan.

Meitä on jo kolome, jes.

----------


## Jeesus

Sumplikaa joku päivä viikonlopuilta niin meikätki on mukana. Koira voi vetää deehoota sitte porojen kans sielä päivän!!

Eli mukana ollaan, päästään ajaan bikeparkin kaikkia neljää makiaa freereittiä  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.konaworld.com/LeviBikePark.htm


Aini, jos hiukoo niin http://personal.inet.fi/perhe/nuuxwi...pala/index.htm


Kohtapuoleen auton nokka kohti KLAUKKALAA ja sit aamusta jatketaan TURKUUN  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

***** oulu on siisti mesta.

päivä:
timo- illalla pussiolutta?
muut- joo, natsaa, hyvä ilmaki

iltapäivä:
timo- mennäänkö sitä sitten johonki puistoon?
muut- joo, natsaa, hyvä ilma edelleen

ilta:
timo- kohta sitten pussikaljaa, suoraa puistoon?
muut- joo, natsaa, edelleen hyvä ilma

nyt:
muut- kävin suihkussa just. jotain yliopisto porukkaa tulossa meille
timo- jaa, no miten ne pussioluet? tohtiiko sitä ite sinne tulla sitten ulkopuolisena?
muut- jaa, no eipä sitä ketään oo oikein kutsuttu, en tiiä kyllä onko ketään tulossa


joo,
kellään hyviä ideoita miten täällä perselävessä saa 7 päivää kulumaan?
lääkäriltä unilääkkeillä unta 120tuntia putkeen? huomenna kaupasta 4000palan palapeli? jatkaa samaan malliin, eli netissä samojen sivujen selailua?

ei jaksa edes kirjottaa kirosanoja tänne enää.

-t

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mahoin nähä samat copsit ku sie. eri suunnasta vaan.

ilta näytti paskalle alusta. hain 2 olutta kaupasta ja lähtiin hybridillä ajaan kohti keskustaa. petoniparkilla oliki koko oulun bmx kerma ajamassa. siihen puhumaan paskaa ja juomaan ne pari kaljaa. siitä st. michaeliin, valomerkin jälkeen villisikaan jammaileen tupakointi huoneeseen kitaralla ja pongorummuilla. sen valomerkin jäläkheen pizzeerian kautta merenrantaan. oli ihan ok loppujenlopuksi.

meitsi- me haetaan miikan kanssa pari pizzaa, hakekaa te jotaki juotavaa.
ne- joo
,toivat sitten leijona pulloin ja 3 pulloa eri viskejä. eivät vettä tai limonaadia ajatelleet tuua. 





oulu on nähty.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Katellaan pillarikuviot ens viikon aikana järjestykseen - mutta ekaks Norjaan! Ajellaan tänään Krevassi-Timon kanssa lautalla Tukholmaan, sitten Lillehammerin kautta Spiterstuleniin ja Jotunheimenin alueelle. Jotussa olis tavoitteena tamppailla pitkin vuorenrinteitä ja käyä reenaileen jäätikkötouhuja. Toivottavasti sää sallii ja onni pötkii.

Norja, tuo norjalaisten maa.

----------


## tv.

huh, taas kävi legendaarisesti.

Laitoin vähän öliyä Tojotaan, sitte käväsin mutkan kaupungilla ja äkkiä takasin kotiin. Kohta lähin uuestaan autolla ja Talvitiellä mieleen juolahti: "V...U, taas se öliykorkki jäi auki." Äkkiä auto parkkiin tien poskeen ja jännityksellä kurkkaamaan konepellin alle. Muutamia pisaroita oli lentäny ulos koneesta. Tiirasin taskulampulla konehuonetta ja korkkia ei löytyny. Ajelin tyhjäkäynnillä kotiin ja lähdin pyörällä ettimään korkkia. Pari kilometriä ajelin eikä korkkia vieläkään löytyny. Lopulta se löyty kuitenki moottoritilasta.

Onnellinen loppu ja kaikki hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Kävästiin tossa roadtrippi etelään, meinas tulla vähän kuumemmat paikat tossa jyväskylän kohilla ko takarenkaat räjähti 120 vauhista =D Onneksi ei tullu tsekattua että renkaat oli sisäreunoilta kankailla ko lähimmä retkelle.. Soitto kaverille ja perjantai-iltana kloo 20.00 väännettiin uusia kuulia vanteille. Tosin samalla päätettiin vähän pitkittää remonttia.

kaveri1: -pitäskö vielä säätää pyöräkulumat
meikä: -joo, pikku juttu

pienen äherryksen jälkeen meillä olikin sitten yks alatukivarren pultti kahessa osassa ja kaikkihan tietää että noita epäkeskosäätöpultteja on joka mutteriloota täys. Muutaman tunnin päästä löyettiin pihasta "elimenluovuttaja" BMW 530d josta löyty takaripustuksen tuennasta lähes samanlainen pultti ja matka jatkui kohti etelää uusilla renkailla ja 6h remontoinnnin jälkeen.

Mäkkäristä evväät kitusiin ja kohta oltiinki kloo 4.00 Klaukkalassa..herätys sit kloo 6:0o ja kohti turkua. huhhuh

Turussa sitte paimennettiin lampaita koirien kans, tosin välisä näytti että lampaat paimensi ihmisiä ja koira käveli perässä ja haisteli lampaanjätöksiä. Ei ihan menny putkeen ekalla kerralla, mutta kyllä tosta meän ipanasta viel paimennuskoira tulee, joskus.

Päivän ku juoksi pellolla, oli valamista kauraa lähteen takas pohjoseen. Pari tuntia unia takana ja nokkakohti PORIA, huh ***** mikä persläpi, mentiin täysiä ohi.

Välisä otettiin vielä muutaman tunnin unet kun kumpikaan ei ollu varma kuka autoa oli ajanu vimpat 200km. Meinas olla vähän holtitonta. Yöllä perillä OULUSSA. Tää paikka on oikeesti ihan siisti, jos vertaa poriin, tai merikarviaan tai kristiinankaupunkiin tai .. Ihan sama


Sanottiin Halolle että NYT MENTIIN SIT PORIIN. Ilme kertoo kaiken 




Jyväskylässä oli siistiä, renkaat puhki jossain perämettässä.




Hyllystä uus TSW alle ja kohti pajaa hakeen loput 3kpl.



hyvältä näytti, matka jatkui kohti etelänmaita

----------


## Grissom

JOO PIKKU HOMMA, TAKARENKAASA VAAN PIKKU REIKÄ JA ILMAT PIHALA. MEIKÄ OTTAA TUOLTA TAKAKONTISTA PAIKKAVAAHTOPULLAN JA JATKETAAN SIT MATKAA.....


Halolla oli pää pyörällä ku kerrottiin että noista tehdään kebabbia.




"ee helevetti, menkööt itte tonne juokseen noiden pötkylöiden perässä"



Hyvä reissu, nyt unta kuulaan. Aion nukkua koko fukin sunnuntain ja olla tekemättä yhtään mitään..en ees muista koska ois ollu tällanen vapaapäivä.

----------


## marco1

Suits you sir.

Missäs välissä sitä ehtis 'nasvaaralle ajelemaan? Joku ilta vissiin pitäis yrittää karata metsään... Kuka keksi työnteon?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeh.
nyt selkeni snadisti mitä ne kännykkäkamerakuvat esitti. ihmettelin aidosti hetken niitä tuosta 2cm*2,5cm ruudusta.

silti siistiä laiffia silmälasipariskunnalla.

itellä siistiä laiffia oulussa. VIIMENEN SUNNUNTAI tälle kesää täällä! jeah!
käsi ja vesisae esti ajamisen-> pyörä partikkeleiksi ja maalia kärkkäiseltä-> 
nyt mennään vilä korkiammalle ja smootimmin.

viikko vielä duunia, sitten perjantaina kohti rovaniemeä ja väylätietä! jesh.

vohveli kestit voisin lauantaina pitää! 20.00-> welcom. saa olla nälkä ja rohkia syömään. jos ainaki 3-4 kananmunan taikinan väännän.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Timå, Jetta tarttis kyytiä Rolloon. Millä nää oot sinne menossa? Voit ajjaa sen sinne ja kuskata vaikka 3 kamelia samalla kertaa mukanas. Pensaa siinä ei oo, mutta sitä saa kaupasta. Se pittää jättää meän porukoitten pihalle, siihen puskan juureen.

Voe helevetti, vähän meikä on päivän reppeilly tolle valtterin Totorotarinalle ja kuvalle  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan vitun osuva!

Kohta ois talavi  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
käyttekö te kimmo yhtää tutkaileen nuita seiniä. tai tuota lumen laatua enneku ajatte?
näyttää aika siistiltä kelekalla halakasta tommonen U tuosta seinästä!



isoveli heittää meikät pakulla sinne, käyään ikeassa kahtoon ruottalaisia lentopalloilijatyttöjä samalla, kai se jäbä aiko ostaakki jotain kamaa sieltä.
eli jetta taitaa jäähä vielä nyt ouluun. eikä meikä varmaan sillä uskaltas ajaakkaan, se kuskinpenkki söis meikät elävältä!

-T

----------


## P-Joe

Pikkasen siistejä nuo lammaspaimenet. Meille kanssa tommonen. Hauska oli katella kesällä, kun kaveri leikkas nurmikkoa 10 lampaalla ja lainatulla lammaskoiralla. Oli vaan sen verran luupää se koira, että ei uskaltanu jättää yksin niitten lampaitten kanssa. Olutta pysty kyllä hyvin juomaan samalla. 

Ja kisaraporttia kouvolasta:

Rata: Mukava ja vauhdikas, mutta lyhyt. 
Loppuhyppyri: Iso ja mutanen. En uskaltanu ajaa.
Esivalmistelut: Nukutaan edellisenä yönä 3 tuntia ja silmät ristissä harjotuksiin.
Reenilaskut: Ihan ok, tuntu että vauhtiakin oli, ja rajoja löyty. Puunhalauksella sain melkeen ketjukolarin aikaseksi kun muutama junnu tuli heti perässä. 
Kisalaskut: Päin helvettiä, niinkun tänä kesänä on ollu tapana. Lähti äkäsesti kun nissan micra käsijarru pohjassa, keskittyminen herpaantui ehkä 20 sekunnin ajon jälkeen ja linjat ihan hukassa. Toinen kisalasku oli vielä huonompi, enkä uskaltanu edelleenkään ajaa siitä loppuhyppyristä.
Yhteenveto: Kuljettaja ruoskitaan, ja yritetään päästä keskittymishäiriöstä eroon kuopion puulaakicupin finaaliin mennessä.

----------


## tv.

Jaahas...

syksy tuli, illat pimeni...

kai se on sama alottaa ilta-/yötöiden teko taas kun ulkona ei voi tehä mitään  :Leveä hymy: 

*syventyy takaisin hiiren liikutteluun pöydällä*

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

amatöörit lopettaa elämisen syksyn tullen.

syksyhä on just parasta aikaa!
koulu alkaa, ilmat viilenee, lehet tippuu, tulee ruska, lumi ja pimiä! kohtuu siistiä.
ulkonaki o siisti elää, ku ei tuu niin kuuma jne. jes.

oulussa tapahtuu.




-T

----------


## Liraren

Timo: Ajoin tuosta kolaripaikalta samoihin aikoihin ohi...

Semmosta tulin vaan tänne huuteleen, että ostakaa tai laittakaa joku muu ostamaan TÄMÄ multa pois niin saan parkkiruutuun uudelle tilaa.

----------


## marco1

> Timo: Ajoin tuosta kolaripaikalta samoihin aikoihin ohi...
> 
> Semmosta tulin vaan tänne huuteleen, että ostakaa tai laittakaa joku muu ostamaan TÄMÄ multa pois niin saan parkkiruutuun uudelle tilaa.



Helppo ratkaisu, osta uus parkkiruutu, tälle pihalle mahtuu 4 pirssiä: ett hus
Tarjouksia saa esittää, nauretaan tai sitten tingataan tilanteesta riippuen.  :Vink: 

Edit: Penarit ei kiinnosta, oon erikoistu hitaisiin mutta mukaviin koppiautoihin viime vuosina. Tosin keskinopeushan se on joka määrää...

----------


## Jeesus

Alustavasti pohimma timon kans että mentäs 8.9.2007 klo 10.00-19.00 Leville laskettelemaan alasmäkipyörää. Ketä messissä? 

Tiitsa? TV? kaappilukijaJuho? Make? Meikä? Timo? 

Lähtö olisi klo 8:00 tasan sitimarketin pihasta. Mennään Juhon autolla koska siinä on pienin moottori ja vähäsin kulutus. Ostetaan kimpassa banaania Kittilästä, jokainen voi siirtää tililleen rahaa 0.75e ja laulaa kuorossa. Sitten matka jatkuu, näin ollen, että oltaisiin klo 10.00 rivissä Levikontsan eessä tiukoissa spandekseissa ja näytettäis homoilta. 

Klo 11.00 syötäs banaaneja rivissä ja vertailtais sykkeitä.

Klo 14.00 siirrettäis rahaa toisten tileille ja väiteltäisiin bensakuluista ja ikävöitäisiin kotiin.

Klo 15.00 voitas vielä mailata vähintään 3x per tyyppi että onhan kaikki velat varmasti kuitattu ja onko kellään klappia ohjainlaakereissa

Klo 19.00 VIIMEISTÄÄN rynnätään vitunmoisella kiireellä Juhon eko-polo-volkkarilla kohti etelää ettei varmasti oltais myöhässä kotona.

Seuraavan päivän voi sitten siirrellä rahaa omien ja kavereiden tilien välillä 0.34euron tarkkuudella ja lopulta vielä varalta soitella kaikille että menihän kaikki oikein.

Maanantaina voidaan sitten vielä väitellä Juhon auton renkaiden kulumisten kattamisesta ja siitä söikö Timo 2 vai 3 banaania.

Eli 8.9 meinattiin lähteä Leville. Kiinnostaisko ketään vai meenkö egoni kanssa sinne?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kerettäiskö me illaksi ouluun?

nimittäin illalla voisi sitten korkata yhden zekkiläisen, tumman laager oluen. ahh. [img]hienonolutpullonkuva[img/]

rihtaisko joku mun kiekot?

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

rovaniemeksi:
meitsi on mukana!

-T

----------


## P-Joe

Itseasiassa, tuo teidän sarkastinen juttu menee vähän väärin. 
Oikeasti se pitäisi tehdä näin:

-Joo mennään vaan, minä käväsen ensin espossa käymässä ja tuun sitten leville
-Voisitteko hei maksaa mulle nuo espoon lenkin bensatkin, kun mulla oli koko ajan matkassa se yks varasisärenkaan ventiillinkorkin suojus. Sehän oli vähän niinkun yhteistä ajoa.
-Niin, hei ettekö tosiaan kaikki voisi antaa mulle sen 100e rahaa per nuppi. Ei se nyt niin paljoa ole per pakara. Kylläpä olette köyhiä. Älkää nyt jaksako pikkusummista niuhoittaa.

t. nimim. vieläkin traumoja lohjan reissuista. 

www.narsistienuhrientuki.info

----------


## Mechz

Jos saan fillarin kasaan niin olen mukana....

----------


## P-Joe

Ja sama suomeksi. 

Kiva olis käydä levilläkin, mutta jos ensi kesänä sitten. Rovaniemelle tullaan ehkä joskus lokakuussa. Otan sillon pyörän mukaan, jos ei ole lumet vielä maassa.

----------


## Matti Pesonen

No ois kai se ihan sopiva aika jo käydä Levilläki. Täälläki oli aamulla ihan jäätävän kylymä. Leville Fredin Kostot mukaan? Mennään ny huomenna sinne Vuokattiin kuitenki. Ja P-Joe lähtee töistä ennen kymmentä, että ehtii mukaan! 

Onko Tatinhakkaaja-Timolla katiska Oulujoessa vai misä? Voin rihtata ristiin ne sun kiekot jos tarvii.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
jäbä on kohtuu hollywood.
omistaa yökerhon ja helikopterin!

katiskat on kiiskejä täynnä.

kiekot on kuutioina.

meitsi olis muuten lähössä tuonne noin. evääksi voisi ottaa banaanin, rusinoita ja halukkaille herkkusuille pullakahvit kempeleen nesteellä!
PS. muistakaa ottaa pikkurahaa, pidämme tauon reitin puolivälissä, niin voi ostaa itselle pientä naposteltavaa. halukkaat voi saunoa ja tutustua pieneen myymälään.

oulu tj3

-Tt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulussa on kyllä kivaa!

-T

----------


## Valtteri

on täälä ihan!

----------


## tv.

> Alustavasti pohimma timon kans että mentäs 8.9.2007 klo 10.00-19.00 Leville laskettelemaan alasmäkipyörää. Ketä messissä?



Meikä lähtee

----------


## Jeesus

Noniin voi *****!

Eilen illasta ku juotiin vaimon kans iltateetä ja katottiin kymppiuutisia normaali-ihmisten tavoin, tuli ajatus että käyään pirruutta kattoon yläkerran verkkovaraston kuntoa. Taloyhtiön häkit on aikapäiviä sitten menneet ihan sikinsokin ja kaikkien kamat on vähän missä sattuu. 

Yläkertaan ko päästiin niin meinas silimät muliahtaa. ***** meän koppi lattiasta kattoon täynnä jotain vitun datamiehen Intelprosessorilaatikoita sun muita äitin ostamien mikroaaltouunien pahvilaatikoita.. Ja kaiken huippu oli ku meän romut oli osiltaan SEN lukkojen takana, eli siis kyseinen hippi oli murtanu meän lukon auki että oli saanu omat kamat sinne(+ osan meidän romppeista) ja loput meidän romut käytävälle..

Ei siinä mitään, vähän latailtiin ja päätettiin pistää sit toiseen koppiin että seuraavana (tänä) aamuna sais selevitettyä sotkut.

Aamulla meikälle iski joku pakko kävässä viel vilaseen mikä sielä yläkerrassa oli se tilanne. Meinas olla vitsit vähissä kun KAIKKI meän romut oli KADONNU!! *****! Ei löytyny mistään, kävin joka helevetin kolon kämpästä läpi, mutta ei missään. Siinäpä sit soittelet ja hakkaat naapurin kynäniskan ovea että tuu ny ***** kertoon mihin viimeyön aikana on meidän vitun arvokkaat perintökalleudet kadonneet.

Niin tää kaveri sit herräili kun aikansa hakattiin vähän vitusti sen ovea. Sanottiin heti, että tehhään susta rikosilmotus ja mää tunnen helvetin enkeleitä ja Valtterin. Rupes puhelin käymään ku jäbä soitteli naama paloautonpunasena kaverilleen joka oli puoliltaöin käyny ystävällisesti hakeen romunsa (meidän romut) mukaansa ja oli viemässä niitä säilöön. Voi ***** että nauratti. Oli vielä varalta ottanu meidän toisesta kopista kamat mukaansa, en tiä sit oliko se samalla tyhjentäny koko talon tyhjät koppivarastot.

Huh, yheltätoista aamulla oli meän romppeet oven takana ja naapuri vähän nolona. Miten joku ei voi tajuta, että jos taloyhtiössä on joku lukkojen takana, voi siinä ehkä olla takana joku syy?!?!?!? Oululaiset.

Loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin, nyt on tavarat niinku pitää ja hymyilyttää...yhtä paljon ku eilen iltapäivästä.

Kävin nimittäin vähän enskaileen YKSIN ku VALTTERI on niin OULULAINEN ettei lähteny kaveriksi. Löysin metästä 3 tyyppiä vitun tiukoissa rossikamoissa, mää että lähempä ajeleen poikaen perään jos vaikka pysys ees metrin kannassa. Röpistiin sit tauolla niitänäitä ja jäbät meikälle että lähe näyttään joku reitti. No mikäpä siinä, meikähän lähtee. Kävi ilmi viidennen suon jälkeen, ettei kukaan noista ollu ajanu koskaan missään pehmeällä. Lisäksi joka jätkä oli sen oloinen ettei tienny muuta paikkaa ku ylikiiminki,muhos ja oulu. Huh saatana että sai ottaa etäisyyttä ku rupes kuuluun oululaisia kirosanoja ja kypärät lenteli kaaressa pitkin kairaa.. ONNEKSI kaikki hyvä loppu aikanaan ja selevittiin, oli viel porukka sitä mieltä että siisti reissu..tosin tuskin lähtevät uuestaan mukaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Huh, ei täsä. Kohta ois viikonloppu ja pohjonen kutsuu. Miten teillä menee?

----------


## Grissom

ed. kahen ansiosta oon a)kuollu nauruun b)pissiny housuun  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

no hyvä että hymmyilyttää näinki raadollisen aamun jälkeen

täztä kevennystä päivään!

t. M

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

rymyäminen on aika halpaa:

lääkäritutkinta+jäbän lausunto  180e

käymättä vielä:

magneettikuvaus 620e
joku kontrolli tms. xxxe.

toivottavasti vakuutusduudsonit on hyvälläfiiliksellä!

siis oikiassa käessä jotain tämmöstä:
akt. fleksio, nousee yli 100astetta, liike vajaa, sivunosto 110astetta. pass. kiertoliike suht hyvä. olkanivel ei selvästi subluksoidu. biceps- testi oik.lla postit. jep.

muuten ok. hyvällä zägällä ei tarvi loppuviikkona tehä duunia raksalla ja perjantaina rovaniemeen.
opiskelutki alkamassa, mailiin tullu jo levottomia uhkailuviestejä, kuin pahoja kursseja tulossa. makiaa.

-T

----------


## Hösö

no ei helevetti  :Leveä hymy: 


timo, nokitan tällä:

3.8.07 vasen ranne

blaablaablaa, kuvassa distaalisessa radiuksessa todetaan pirstaleinen murtuma.blaa.radiuksen nivelpinta on suorassa kulmassa diafyysiin nähde.
sivu projektio ei ole täysin identtinen edellisiin kuviin verrattuna.
nivelpinnassa todetaan 5 asteen dorsaalista kallistumaa.
silmämääräisesti arvioituna ( :Sekaisin: ) murtuman asento vaikuttaisi blaablaablaa ja radiuksen dorsalipinnan murtumafragmentti painuneen....
processus styloideus ulnae on ehyt. jes! :Hymy: 

tommosia juttuja ois 4 sivua...krissomi, viittikkö seleventää :Leveä hymy: 


mut jatkakaapa te komerorallia, huomena ois tallilla jokku talakoot...


aini unohtu kertoa tää yks tärkee juttu! oon vuoden runkkari07!

sain ton powerbalin ekalla käyntiin ja samalla veivasin 13100 kiekkaa minutissa...


en ymmärrä et miten ukot reenaa käynnistystä eka 2pv ja sit tuota vemputtamista monta kk et saa jonku hikisen 10000rpm puhki...

----------


## tv.

tämän hetken kovin hitti, vuodelta 1994: Lyijykomppania - Jaloviinamies

JALOVIINAMIES
(musiikki Rautiainen / teksti Moilanen)

Aaltojen välissä keinuu vene
veneen reunalta roikkuu käsi
veneen pohjalla makaa mies
peloton mies, tolkku pois
hirtettäväksi syntynyt
hukkumalla kuole ei

Pöytäviina
jaloviina
rommiviina
mutta kaikista parasta on
Jaloviina!

Tuvan nurkassa, laatikkosängyllä
lattia ja pöytä pullojen peitossa
mies urvottaa tolkku pois
sika syö mieheltä mökkiä alta
mutta onneksi piirongin laatikossa
syrjällään kellottaa jaloviinapulloja

Pöytäviina
jaloviina
rommiviina
mutta kaikista parasta on
Jaloviina!


Kannattaa imuttaa tuo biisi, hipoo täydellisyyttä!

----------


## Hösö

komia piirakka valrolla! kade!

----------


## Jeesus

ei ***** että on mahtava tuo teeveen piisi, sama hypätä ikkunasta  :Leveä hymy:  Käsittämätöntä paskaa! anteeksi, mutta on.

Valtteri, tsekkasin itekki ekaa kertaa että mikä helevetti tuo aviisi on. Vastaa vissiin Vartiotornia? Onneksi talosta löyty tollasia punakantisia opuksia, jos tosta ois joku tauti niinku esim idiotismi tarttunu. Melko mielenkiintoista aivopesua siinä oli, mitä nyt ehin sekunnissa lukea.

----------


## Hösö

saankohan mieki insinööri lehen jos siis JOS onnistun keplottelemaan itteni kouluun...lol :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oulun magneettikuvauslafkat:
a.
-magneettikuvaukseen pitäs päästä, miten aikoja?
ens viikolle...
-oon rollossa sillo, ei natsaa..
b.
-magneettikuvaukseen pitäs päästä, miten aikoja?
3 viikon päähän...
-oon rollossa sillo, ei natsaa

rolloon:
-magneettikuvaukseen pitäs päästä, miten aikoja?
13 syyskuuta...
-eikö oo aikasemmin?
ei
-ok, tuohon sitten



ei kukaan täällä tekis pimiänä magneettikuvauksia? tuo oikia olka-käsivarsi pitäs saaha filmille. kimmo? valtteri? 


13 päivä ku menee kuvaukseen, niin tuo käsi on kehittyny jo vinoon tai ei toimi enää ikinä. prkl.


vituttaa oulussa taas, kunnolla.

-T

----------


## P-Joe

Pumpattiin eilen oikein kunnolla poikien kanssa ja nyt on perse kipeänä!

Elä Timo huoli. Kyllä ne olkapäät osataan nykyään hyviksi leikata. Ainakin meijjän talon entiset pesäpalloilijat väittää niin. 

Eikä se niin haittaa vaikka se ei ihan kunnolla toimiskaan. 3 vuotta sitten kun ranne paukahti hallilla, niin saman kaatumisen jälkeen oli olkapää pikkasen kipeä. Aattelin että pikkujuttu ja menee parissa viikossa ohi. Se olkapää on edelleen samalla tavalla pikkasen kipeä, ja muljuaa välillä vittumaisesti. Ei kumminkaan ajoa haittaa, niin en ole lääkärissä jaksanu käydä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mutku tää haittaa ajoa.

tai jotain hikisiä oulun ympärysyhteislenkkejä pystyis ajaan fiksillä tai maantiepyörällä. ja ehkä maastolenkkejäki. mutta eihän semmosta paskaa kukaan jaksa.

bmx:llä ei pysty rykimään ittiä korkeuksiin. enkä usko alamäkipyöräilynkään täysillä natsaavan.

...sehän voi olla, että ajan kanssa paranee... toivottavasti...

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

> jonka selässä lukee liekkikirjaimilla RELIGION KILLS ja edessä samaisella fontilla JESUS SAVES.




 :No huh!: 
ois meleko epätodennäkönen paitarinttaus meikän koulussa
 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ei *****, huomaa et o oulusta  :Leveä hymy: 

http://bb.subtv.fi/bigbrother2007/asukkaat.shtml/Einari

*Harrastukset:* Vaikuttaminen (politiikka), mietiskely :Leveä hymy: 


ois vissii ittekki pitäny hakia tuonne, ku saikulla oon... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## P-Joe

> mutku tää haittaa ajoa.



Sittehän se pitää laittaa kuntoon. 

Sitä minä vaan yritin lohdutella, että kyllä sen varmasti ikinä saa kuntoon, vaikka sitä ei ihan heti saisikaan tutkittua. Ja ymmärän myös sen suunnattoman ahistuksen, kun ei pysty ajamaan. Koita kestää. Kyllä se käsi vielä toimimaan saadaan.

----------


## Jeesus

joo jos se oikeesti häirittee ja vituttaa niin ehottomasti pitää hoitaa/leikata kuntoon. Nimittäin jos sen jättää lonksumaan sijoiltaan käymisen jälkeen, se ei ikinä parane. Ne venyneet taikka revenneet siteet ei siittä paljoa ajan myötä parane. Jos tuntuu epämääräiseltä, niin lihaskuntoreeni kuulemma auttaa pitään sen ainaki paikoillaan. Mulla meni sillon joskus mäkimankelin kans toi vasen olkapää, mut ajan kans parani. Meni puol vuotta ja vein kotarilla lipat ja uuestaan sama homma. Sen jälkeen se onki ollu valamista kauraa, saa nykyjään epähuomiossa meleko heleposti tippuun kainaloon, tosin onneksi osaan pistää sen takas sijoilleenkin yhtä heleposti  :Leveä hymy: 

Tietty yks vaihtis on, että opettelet Timå tuola kaamoksen pimeydessa ajaan yhellä käellä ja amputoidaan joskus tunturissa pikku humalassa pois koko käsi  :Hymy:  Otetaan samalla solisluut sun muut turhuuet veke niin ei voi niitäkään pilkkoa!! 

mahtava tunne, ko voi auttaa tälleesti toista!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kiitos.


mie kävin puhumassa paskaa ja kahtoon ku pojat ajo ja kaivo. kohtuu levotonta juttua taas oli ilmassa ku päästiin vauhtiin. en muistakkaan millon olisin nauranu niin paljo oulussa.


aki


aki


aki


huomenna rovaniemeen muutto. odotukset satakymmenen. varmaan käsiki paranee simon tietämillä, kun lääni muuttuu lapiksi.

-T

----------


## Hösö

tommosia näky rollossa..

----------


## Grissom

Rovaniemellä taas. Luxusta, tänään oli jo maa valkeena tuola ylämettissä!! Meleko äkäseen tuli uus talavi, pittääpä lähtiä repiin kohta kelekkaa pihalle ja käyntiin.

Tosa eilen käytin koiraa pihalla. Tällä nartulla sattuu oleen juoksut (jos oot insinööri ekkä tajua niin guuglaa). Koska näin on, se on myös vähän sottasta ja se pittää sitten jollain koittaa ehkässä. Niinku ehkä joku tarkkaavainen osaa yhistellä ihimisen vastaavaan. Eli koiralla pittää olla sisällä ollessaan housut. Vihtu, meikä pääs asentaan VUOKKOSIA!! Empä usko että moni on tällä voorumilla moisia housuihin vääntäny (ei tartte paljastaa jos omiinsa niitä asentelee  :Leveä hymy:  ) Tulipa duunin kahavipöyässä hiliasta ko kysäsin insinöörilaumalta, onko jätkät muuten koskaan asentanu kuukautissuojia?  :Leveä hymy: 

Joo ei täsä muuta. Jollain ihmisillä on helevetin ahistava elämä, lukekaapa hetki näitä juttujä tuolta voorumilta..miten ihminen jaksaa ees murehtia noin tyhyjänpäiväsistä asioista?

http://www.oikeuttaelaimille.net/foo...showtopic=9758




Lähtis asentaan uutta laturia Hiluxiin.

----------


## Grissom

Laturit asennettu ja huh ***** ko on kylymä keli. Kohtuu siistiä olla pihalla ko SORMIA PALELEE. Talavi tulossa, perkelen hienoa!

Nii, maaki käväs jo valakeana. Melko aikaseen, sitä parempi. Satas nyt nopiaa se 2metriä lunta :]

----------


## Grissom

Kiitos Timo voffheleista, oli makiata. Sorry ko en saanu syötyä ihan kaikkia, ens kerralla sitte! 

Niin, oli meikälä asiaaki. Eli lähemmäpä sit ens la sinne Leville! Makeki aiko vissiin lähtiä, totta se lähtee? Hä, lähekkönä? Mie(+halo ja miksu), timo, juho, teevee ainaki, sit Tiitsa lähtee ehottomasti. Me voidaan koota se munamankeli jos et sitä ihan saa viikossa nippuun  :Leveä hymy:  Hösö ota sieki taksi ja tuu speksaan parkkikselle!


noni, viikonlopun päätöskuva. Aiheena aamuinen kaste ja pakkasyö.

----------


## marco1

Tarttis sitä uuden auto tuoksu-sprayta, meikä kun istuu 10h kuskin paikalla niin alkaa autossa tuoksumaan mies, oli automaagista ilmastutinta tai ei.
Jos joku tarttee halpaa kyytiä 96900 - 00100 alueiden välillä niin meinaan ajaa sen vielä muutaman kerran tänä vuonna.. kyllä on eri asia olla ajoneuvon kuljettaja kuin alumiituubin sisällä matkustajakarjana.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sjundeå, 2.9.2007, 21:22. Y-junan toiseksi viimeinen pysäkki. Bussillakin pääsee.

Ranteeseen sattuu. Imuroin tuossa just vuonna 2004 opitulla Steve´s Hand Car Wash -tehokkuudella Railo-Timon ooppelin. Tultiin eilen yöllä päivää suunniteltua aikaisemmin takaisin Norjasta, joten tänään oli aikaa puunata pirssi kiitollisuuden tuskassa.

Reissu alkoi lautalla Turusta Tukholmaan. MeriPieruLines, halapa ja hyvä, toivotti asiakkaat tervetulleiksi hytteihin, joissa oli ovi- ja lattiamukavuudet. Vessansaippuat oli pöllitty Siljalta. Viihtyisyys ei kuulunut hintaan. Suotuisien tuulten ansiosta laiva kellui Ruotsiin, mikä oli mukava asia moottoreiden puuttuessa.

Nenä karttakirjassa suunnistin Tukholman legendaarisen paskan tieviittasuman läpi kohti Norjaa. Norja löytyi ihan rajan takaa, juuri sieltä mistä pitikin. Olin siis oikeassa. Fiilikset hilluivat katossa sillä henki oli vielä tallella MeriPieruLines-reissun jäljiltä. Timo ratissa, Jope ja Naima-Aslak stereoissa. Asiat olivat paremmin kuin hyvin.

Norja, tuo rikkaiden paskiaisten ja yksikaistaisten teiden maa. Rahaa kun on, niin teihin on tehty paljon mutkia. Teiden varsille on laitettu vauhtia laskevia kameroita. Näin varmistetaan, että ajaessa laihtuu, sillä matka kestää aina kauan. Näin tiet eivät kulu. Saavuimme Spiterstuleniin n. 13 h suunniteltua saapumisaikaa myöhemmin, sillä alun perin emme olleet ottaneet huomioon n. 900 km ajomatkaa Tukholmasta. Norjassa myös lehmät ovat tasa-arvoisia tienkäyttäjiä. Otimme yhden tähden Jallusta yömyssyt ja painuimme pehkuihin miettimään asiaa.

Maanantaina nousimme Norjan ja Pohjois-Euroopan korkeimmalle huipulle, Galdhöpiggenille, 2470 m. Sinä päivänä ei tapahtunut oikeastaan mitään raportoimisen arvoista.

Seuraavana päivänä loma taas jatkui tuttuun tyyliin. Heräsimme aamulla, mikä oli päivän kovin juttu. Emme olleet suunnitelleet mitään aktiviteettia, mikä oli päivän toiseksi kovin juttu. Päivän saldona ylitimme yhden joen ja kävelimme 5 km. Teltassa jallua ja kaljaa. Laskeskelimme, että paljonko voisimme juoda seuraavana päivänä.

Keskiviikko näytti sumuiselta, ja olikin. Ajoimme Vettikseen lumisateessa. Nimen paikkaa en enää muista. Helpolta kartalla näyttänyt Vettisfossenin reitti houkutteli kuin hunaja ampiaista, joten lähdimme sinne. Matkalla löysimme 1300 möh tien ja kotoisan Årdalin kaupungin. Ja lampaita. Mitään ei ollut suunniteltu taaskaan, mutta asiat menivät hyvin. Ainoa poikkeus oli Vettisfossenin putouksen, 270 m, juurella vedetyt aimo lipat ja lähes irtipoikkikatkaistu ranne. Selvisin siitä suklaalla ja pienellä turpoamisella. Astran imuroinnin jälkeen tosin ranne kyllä piiputti taas.

Torstaina heräsin Krossbusta, melkein Timon vierestä. En tiedä, mitä tapahtui. Laitoin kiipeilyvaljaat päälle, ja niin laittoi Timokin. Olimme kuin unessa. Pian olimme norjalaisella jäätiköllä. Tilanne oli hyvin yllättävä. Sidoin itseni köyteen, sillä se tuntui tilanteeseen sopivalta teolta. Niin sitoi Timokin. Kävelin jäätikölle ja ylitin noin 700 m kaistaleen railoista territoriota, Timo perässä keikkuen. Vuoret ympäröivät meitä ja ilma oli täydellisen aurinkoinen. Taskusta löytyi sikari. Kuka sen oli sinne laittanut? Istuimme sanattomana jäälle ja poltimme. Mitä hemmettiä. Kumpikaan ei osannut sanoa, miksi asiat olivat edenneet siihen pisteeseen kuin ne olivat edenneet. Emmehän edes polttaneet. Jallupullosta oli vielä kuusi senttiä jäljellä, joten konsultoimme teltalla. Emme saaneet vastausta.

Heräsimme jälleen Krossbusta. Uni jatkui. Palasimme jäätikölle, mutta vanhat jäljet olivat kadonneet. Kiersimme vuoren jäätiköitä pitkin. Ei vastausta. Jäätikkö oli hiljainen. Selkäpiissä oli outo värinä.

Päätimme lähteä Suomeen niin pian kuin mahdollista. Tilanne oli aivan liian kummallinen. Suomessa sentään tiet menevät suoraan ja makkara on halpaa. Ajoimme perjantai-yön yli nukkumatta Tukholmaan ja lauantai-aamun lautalle Turkuun. MeriPieruLines. Ihan hyvä ja jees. Vanha tuttu.

Huomenna Rovaniemelle toipumaan ja selvittämään tapahtunutta. Ensi viikonlopulla vastauksia voisi etsiskellä Levin rinteiltä, jos suinkin mahdollista.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

näin tobbeaki eilen! soli TAAS katkassu jonku kännärin takahaarukasta! kova sälli se o edelleen. ni ja kaikki o niinkö sillon ennenvanhaan, jarrut sillä ei pellaa vieläkään...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hyvää huomenta!

1. päivä koulussa. alkaa rennosti varti yli yx.
levottoman siistiä taas kuleksia täällä laitoksessa ja ihmetellä jengin omaperäisyyttä. tänne pitäis kaikkien innokkaitten insinööriopiskelijoiden tehdä luokkaretki ihmettelemään, että elämässä on paljon muutakin ja voi elää kaavasta poikkeavalla tavalla. kait.

levottoman rentoa ollu taas. eilen huitaisn ruhoni ja pyörän oukun päälle, kahtelin vähän vaaroja ja alkavaa zygzyä, sitten lähtiin rullaileen polokuja pitkin alas. vesisilimissä rullailla keskustaan päin siistejä treilejä. keskustan läpi kotia saunaan! huh. melko laiffia.

jatkais tätä oloa ja eloa.

alamäkipyörällä pystyy lähes 100% rossaan jo, kuhan pitää pyörän maassa.
bmx:llä kävin eilen poolilla, pumppaileen pystyy ja kaarista snadisti ilmaa ottaan. mutta vähä arka vielä käsi. eli tuskin mitään magneettikuvausta tarvikkaan, eikä tuolla mitään rikki ole. venähys kait se on.

leville lähössä silti.

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

no jos vakuutus maksaa sun magneettien kuvaukset ni mee ihimeessä...


itte sain lastan tännään pois käestä ja saa alkaa runkkaan taas!  :Hymy: 

jos 2vkon päästä o vielä rikki, niin uusix lekurille ja todnäk fysioterapiaa...mut se kyllä lupas että tuo tullee 100% kuntoon ja siitä ei jää mittään haittoja mulle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Rovaniemellä! Makia olo, vähän niinkö ois karkkilaatikossa. Maanantaina hyökkäsin heti pisnesneuvotteluihin pari tuntia saapumisen jälkeen. Yrmeänä töristiin raha-asioista kolome tuntia, kahaviakaan ei muuten saatu, eikä muuten pullaakaan. Kaiveli. Kaverilla oli puku, meikällä Lapin Radion t-paita, niinkö aina yleensäki kaikissa tärkeissä tilaisuuksissa tai Norjassa.

Sitten käytiin jatkoneuvotteluissa toisaalla. Siellä sentään laitettiin kahavia ja viineriä pöytään. Paljon tärkiämpi neuvottelu! Katoin että nyt ois sopiva aika meikänki avata suuni. Melekein meni kaks palaa yhtä aikaa ko lato limittäin. Onnistuminen tiukassa tilanteessa lämmittää aina.

Tänään rahtasin mäkifillarin varaston nurkasta ja rykäisin Saarenkylän ympäri maantielenkin. Koitin pittää kovat sykkeet päälä. Santaparkin mäet ylös ja Napsulta vielä se asuntomessualueen mäki täysilä ylös. Sitten törtin kautta takas. Siellä lähinnä zuumasin bermit, käsi ei vielä salli kohellusta.

Kohta saunaan. Ohan tää siisti maa.

----------


## marco1

Mistö mistö Kanada-erä-jorma, 
osta uhanalaisten elläinten nahanmyyntirahoilla kesämökki Roista, meiän talo. Pliis, kaupan päälle motti puita.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Erä-Jorma vastaa:

Hyvä marjatta. Tarjouksesi puista oli oikein houkutteleva. Mutta tuleeko talon mukana lattiat? Olen joskus huomannut, että se helpottaa asumista. Meidän lemmikkisika ei kyllä ole siitä niin ranttu.

----------


## Teemu N

Millo ne Erä-jorma ruisit on ku Make on nyt kerta tullu tänne. Mieki voisin tulla ihmettelee ku Mailman tähet ajaa pyörällä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Erä-Jorma vastaa:
> 
> Hyvä marjatta. Tarjouksesi puista oli oikein houkutteleva. Mutta tuleeko talon mukana lattiat? Olen joskus huomannut, että se helpottaa asumista. Meidän lemmikkisika ei kyllä ole siitä niin ranttu.



Lattioita on ja jos jostain vähän puuttuu niin varastossa on lisää lattiaa. Varastoon mahtuu 7 polkumopoa, 2 keitintä ja talvimakuupussi. Ainakin. Pihalla on myös hiekkalaatikko johon on vaihdettu hiekka vasta äsken. Matontampatus teline kaupan päälle, piiskat löytynee jo omasta takaa.
P.S. avaa pelti ennenkuin sytytät tulen takkaan.

----------


## Jeesus

Meikähän sano Marzo ettei tohon rahaan oikeesti kukaan osta kämppää. Tarjoan 5te siittä, ilimota koska voin hakia avaimet ja tehhään paperit  :Leveä hymy:  Vaihdossa saat kuluneita renkaita ja tosi hyvän mielen.

Monelta lähetään lauantaina, oisko pikaspeksauksen paikka. Mää ehotan klo 8.12.55. Meikä tulee hiluksilla niin lavalle menee muutama mäkimankeli, Juholla on kans koukku jos sen autolla meette tai jotain. Ihimisiä ei meikän kyytiin mahu ko on ihmiskiintiö jo täys. Lähteekö Teemuki rossaan mäkiä, tuu ihimeesä?

Ei meikälä muutaku, ihan siistiä.

----------


## Jeesus

tylsä väritön huumoriton insinöörisivu. Speksauksen sijasta tossa 4 iloista kuvvaa elämästä.

----------


## marco1

> Meikähän sano Marzo ettei tohon rahaan oikeesti kukaan osta kämppää. Tarjoan 5te siittä, ilimota koska voin hakia avaimet ja tehhään paperit  Vaihdossa saat kuluneita renkaita ja tosi hyvän mielen.



Hinta on kohdallaan "alueella toteutuneiden keskihintojen mukaan" joten insinöörit kyykkyyn ja verhokauppaan ja ikeaan.
185te. tutuille  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tiitza, juho, make, loordi ja meikä lähössä leville. millä autolla mennään? mahutaanko yhteen vai kahteen autoon?

hä!?

kuka ostaa porkkanat?

...kuvia myöhemmin tänään...

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vkl.
vääriä lajeja ja vohveleita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

saatiin 3 harria.


tää jäbä yritti  vohvelijonoon soluttautua. ei menny läpi.


sen sijaan tää kaveri asu vohvelijonossa. jäätelötki söi kaikki.


lauantaina leville! jiihaa!

-T

----------


## Peikko

:Leveä hymy: 

PArasta keskustelua sitten Glastnostin!! keep roc-king.

----------


## Grissom

^^ Ei juma nuita kuvia  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Pikku-Nää sanoo
"Täältäkö niitä voffeleita voi ostaa?" 
 :Leveä hymy: 

t. M

----------


## Teemu N

Mie oon Vuokatissa viel la aamulla mut vois illaksi ajella vaikka Leville jos ei muuta keksi ja viel jaksaa liikkua. Tosin perillä Levillä en oo ennen kahta...

Näin muuten Isomman Siivolan Prismalla... Se se oiski jos ne molemmat bongais samalla viikolla  :Hymy:  Onkohan se liikaa pienelle insinöörille.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Teemu, tuu vaan piipahtaan Leville!

Mitä, siis. Onko minut jo muka buukattu johonki autoon jo? En tajua. Voisko tän esittää jollaki yhtälöllä vähän selekiämmin? Asiat pitää pystyä esittään Newtonin I:lla ja II:lla, muute ei tuu mittään tästä hommasta.

Mulla ei oo sitten rahhaa, että mistään bensoista en suostu maksamaan mittään. Mulla on semmonen periaate. Ja ku se on periaate, niin sillon siitä ei saa alakaa mulle. Kaikilla kovilla jätkillä on periaatteita ja terävät pipot.

Kaveri liftas just Barcelonasta Helsinkiin. Aika äijä! Majoitusfasiliteettina oli vuotava bivy-pussi. Puolan ja Liettuan rajalta tuli toissa yönä viesti, että vähän heikkoa on unen tulo kaatosateessa.

Jeb, salaiset piznekset eteni taas tänään. On aika mielenkiintoiset hetket. Vielä ei tartte muuttaa Suomeen, mutta jos oikein hassusti käy, niin voi jossain vaiheessa joutuakin. Se nähhään. Mutta se Markon talo on oikein halpa, otan kaksi.

----------


## marco1

> Mutta se Markon talo on oikein halpa, otan kaksi.



Olen samaa mieltä.  :Hymy:   Mutta ei mulla ole kuin yksi myytävänä.
Teemun ja H:n rantamansion taitaa kyllä olla kalliimpi mutta siinähän on tosiaan se ranta. Meiän uusi talo länsivanuatussa kehitysalueella maksaakin sitten joku 130iä enemmän.

----------


## Hösö

Timo, piäkkö mullekki woffelikestit ku tuun sinne...oon hiukan kade ku en päässy vettään omppuhillova ja jäätelövä! :No huh!:

----------


## Jeesus

> Mitä, siis. Onko minut jo muka buukattu johonki autoon jo?



Parahin Hippi, ei ole eikä kukaan tiiä millon mennään ja mihin ja miksi. Mennään kuitenkin varalta jos jotain ois jossain. Kukkaan ei maksa mistään mitään eikä muutenkaan mitään oo suunniteltu miksikään missään. 

Eilen oli taas vitun hyvä pajapäivä. Rengasraudat hukassa ja semmosta..ja ajamaanki piti päästä/ehtiä. Niin ja Valtterin mopon ihime käyntihäiriö oli korjattu syysilmalla ja valohoidolla. No tieshän sen että pimiällä me sielä vitun suolla oltiin ja tietty ku valo loppu niin samalla se mopon resu sinne jänkään sammu.. Onneksi näi vielä vitusti syvimpään kohtaan johon uppos polvia myöten. Ja TIETENKI lälli oli niin liisteriä että ku repi kenkää irti, tuntu että jalaka irtuaa lonkasta.

Selevittiin, hyvä olo. Mopolle valohoitoa lisää ja ajellaan vaan valosalla!

----------


## Hösö

sanokaa valtterille ettei nuita ajolaseja pidetä tolleen. hävyttömän näköstä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeh. 2# vohvelikestit tulossa joskus.

kohta alkas tunnit taas. aiheena digitaalinenkuvankäsittely, adobe illustraattor ohojelmalla. kohta meikä voi duunata kaikille omia logoja ja muuta grafiikkaa.

nii, ettei liian huonolta kuullosta. laitoin herätyskellon soimaan 11.00, heräsin mutta jatkoin unia. kimmo soitto joskus puolenpäivän aikaan, heräsin siihen, söin ja lähtiin poolille rullaileen bmx:llä. sai t-paialla ajaa, aurinko paisto niin makiasti. siitä kotia, suihkuun, safkaa ja koululle.  maistuu!!!

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Ei kuulosta tuokaan paskemmalta.

Meikällä viiraa päästä, tulis jo ne helevetin puuterikelit argh!!!

----------


## Hösö

tiättäkö mitä!

sois kohta taas jo lekendaariseksi muodostuneet ärpeeseen-pikkujoulut tulossa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo määnz, missä se pooli on? Skeittiparkissa? Saako siellä ajjaa rattorilla? Tulisin vähän levittään lantaa. 

T: ex-rovaniemeläinen

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jep. skeittiparkillahan se. welcom.

meikä teki:



tarvitseeko yrityksesi uutta logoa tai imagoa? soita meikellä niin natsaa!
tunti työnä grafiikkaa ja valokuvia!

...jos pistäs yrityksen pystyyn...

-T

----------


## marco1

Hmmm, onkohan liian kunnianhimoista yrittää pakata koko viulun huusholli parissa päivässä? 
Millos tuut Aatos tekemään paperit talosta, just nyt olen kämpillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Nytkö nää annat makelle sen ilmaseksi ja meikä vielä tarjos 5te  :Irvistys:  Ihime jätkä!

Komento takas, meikän tojotasta putki katki. Tuumma toisella autolla ja mennään maken autolla Leville. Eli pyörät saatta kuskata taskusa Kittilään.

Ei muuta, tänäiltana rolloon lol!

----------


## tv.

Jos ei muuta keksitä niin lähen Cämryllä huomenna. Oma pyörä mahtuu takapenkille ja pyöräkoukkuun menee toinen pyörä. Tietenki peräkärryyn mahtuis enemmänki pyöriä...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/113428-1/dynamite.wmv



zek zek.

mie ja janne kuvailtiin tossa kesällä.

editoin äsken paikallisessa kahvilassa.

jeah!

kommentteja kaikesta kiitos!

-T

----------


## tv.

Nyt on usbitikku täynnä musiikkia huomiselle matkalle....

----------


## Grissom

Kohtuu makia oli taas saapua tänne pohjolaan, ilta-auringossa kohti sateenkaarta. Huomenissa Hippimaken Hippi-kadetilla (farmari, siisti, 1.3) ajellaan sit kohti Leviä. Saa nähdä kestääkö se nippu osia enää takas Rovaniemelle, no ihan sama, kunhan ollaan täälä  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Muille kuin mäkimiehille olis tarjolla free tyres: suht kuluneet NBX ja Scorpion plus Nobby joka on kyljestä parista kohtaa paikattu, pintaa riittävästi.
Mäkimiehet saa muutenkin bon voyage -fiilikset nokalla.

----------


## marco1

> suht kuluneet NBX ja Scorpion plus Nobby joka on kyljestä parista kohtaa paikattu, pintaa riittävästi.



Sitten olisi vielä MountainBikeAction -lehtiä vino pinkka vuosiltä 1993 - 2004, ilmaiseksi tietty. Olisko muutama kymmenen lehteä tuossa.

----------


## Grissom

Meikä vois ottaa ne lehet jos et muuta keksi. Rupesin tosa haaveileen old school stab primon entisöinnistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Lupastin tossa viimeviikolla Timon äitille, että käytän timoa lenkillä Levillä. Naamasta näki että teki hyvvää päästä tuulettumaan niistä Oulu-ajatuksista tonne uusittuun Bike PARKKIIN  :Leveä hymy:  Olipa hyvässä hapessa paikat, hyvät talkoot vissiin ollu.



kattoos ny, ei tommosta virnettä oo ku bätmänleffasa Jokerilla!

----------


## Grissom

Onneksi paimennuskoira piti lauman kasassa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tackar o pokkar. Oli aika letkiä reissu! Nauratti vaan se yks sininen Pelle-Hermanni-Haro ja Kittilän Koti-Pizzan känniurpo, joka halus vettää turpaan ko en ostanu sille kessuaskia.

"Anna kessu", komentaa läski, joka huojuu paarin eessä. 
"No emmie polta, sori", totean.
"No mee sisälle ja osta mulle aski", toteaa läski. 
"No enpä taija ostaa tällä kertaa...", totean ja lähen käveleen.

Sitten olinki jo vittuillu riittävästi Kittilä-asteikolla, ja Pasi-Anssin kunniaa oli pahoin loukattu. Turpaanveto on näissä tilanteissa ainoa ratkaisu. Mie kuitenkin olin niin yllättävä, että kävelin sisälle maksamaan pensat. Kittilä-asteikolla se on ykkösluokan harhautus, joten homma jäi siihen.

Pyöräpuiston esitteet valehteli viimistä päivää kaikesta uudesta, mitä sinne on rakennettu. Varmaan ne Kittilä-asteikolla oli tarkkoja kuvauksia. Kiva oli kuitenki ajjaa tunturimaisemissa, ja wallride oli yks päivän kohokohtia. 

Jouvuttiin valitettavasti paistaan Tiitsa lounaaksi, ku siitä tuli lihat esille. Maistu aivan kanalle.

----------


## marco1

> Meikä vois ottaa ne lehet jos et muuta keksi. Rupesin tosa haaveileen old school stab primon entisöinnistä



Soita ja tuu hakemaan tänään, menee hyvään käyttöön.

Olisi ollut vielä Climbing-lehtiä 90-luvulta mutta ne on jo jossain muuttolaatikon pohjalla. Seuraavalla muutolla sitten.

----------


## Mechz

tilanne hallussa....käväsin iltasella vielä tohtorilla,kolme tikkiä ne raapas tuohon jalkaan...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Joo, kotimatkalla tuossa autossa tuumin vielä että vaatis tikit. Harva tuonlevynen haava itekseen kurroutuupi. Hyvä hyvä

t. M

----------


## Grissom

dh rattaa oli mukava hurruutella, mutta voishan tohonki jottain muutosta pikkuhiljaa väsäillä. Rupee olemaan pelkkä yks jarruspoori ylhäältä alas. Hauskaa silti. Niin btw, PITKÄSTÄ aikaa puhutaan fillareista  :Leveä hymy:  

"mitä jätkä on mieltä"

"meikän mielestä xtr on paras"

----------


## Hösö

http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27951


Ostakaapa mailman parhaat osat!

----------


## Grissom

hyvät läpät

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/113629-1/juttu1.jpg

----------


## Hösö

no o!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

toivottavasti kukaan ei oo ottanu tosissaan nuita...

----------


## Grissom

oulun ajankuluksi pari kuvvaa ajosta ettei ihan mennä ohi aiheen.

----------


## Grissom

ekohiihtäjäturistien tavoin ajeltiin luontoon hajoavalla kadettilla ja juotiin omat kahavit kahavilan pihalla, tietty vasta sen jälkeen kun oli käyty kuseen kahvilan vessanpöntöt tappiin.







Timo teki vitun siistejä temppuja Levin uusitussa bikeparkissa (niinku mainoksissa luki)

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah!

levillä oli kohtuu siistiä.
freeride radaT ja konaclumb dirtti  toimi hyvin. tiimiajaja joonas vinnarin suunnittelema(ei suunnittelemat) hyppyri oli kohtuu karsea.

kimmoki oli niin innoissaan parkista, että oli raukka unohtanu jalkasa levinparkkipaikalle lähettyään rovaniemeen takasi.




paluumatka oli kohtuu holition. 14pullo olutta ja 1 jamesonpullo. täynnä kittilässä, tyhjänä rovaniemellä.




...kohta lisää kuvia. välitunti loppu.

-T

----------


## Hösö

tähän väliin meikän vkonlopusta...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KATKNXUTTFY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL1c98XmfbA

kaverin karsitulla OIKIALLA matkaenturolla sänkirossia...

nyt jäläkeenpäin kyllä huomaa että ei oo käsi oikee vielä kunnossa. 2pv särkeny jo putkeen... :Irvistys:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

paluumatkasta edelleen pari:










hienoja hetkiä, hienoja kaiffareita, varsinki ystävämme jameson.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

Joo. Lauantaina käytii pellolla!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## marco1

HEP!

Nyt olis jollakin nopealiikkeisellä Jönssönillä tilaisuus käydä keräämässä ne mun MBA:t meidän entisen asunnon etuportailta, bonuksena vielä 3 kpl kohtuukuntoista xc-renkasta siinä samassa läjässä.
Toimikaa!

----------


## Hösö

http://www.area755.com/CoolPics.php?page=ice-tsunami

meleko siisti jääpala!

----------


## P-Joe

Ei tarvi Timon turhia ressata niistä olkapäävammoista. Ei ne hidasta kun max 5 sekuntia. Eli hyppyjen korkeudesta korkeintaan 10cm pois. 

"Following further x-rays, it is confirmed that Greg rode the remaining 2m 40secs of the World Championship with a broken and dislocated shoulder. An extraordinary feat considering the time lost in the crash, and the effect of the injuries on his ability to ride the physical course at full speed, that he missed the podium by a matter of only a couple of seconds"

Ja kun katteli tuota mönkijää ilman takarengasta, rupesin miettimään, että mitä muuta siihen renkaan tilalle vois pultata.



Pikkasenko menis puutarhatyöt vauhdilla.

----------


## tv.

Huh, kohta eturekkari alkaa myös resonoimaan musiikin tahdissa....

----------


## Grissom

Holtiton, paljonko nuo makso? Noilla ois varmaan saanu jo sata koria kaliaa ja kymmenen kartonkia röökiä!

Miten muutens, oisko inspistä lähtiä oldschoolfreeryderetkelle lauantaina? Meikä tosa vähä funtsi että vois ja ite asiasa maken kans oli puhettaki moisesta. Kiertäs vanhat paikat ja hajoilis ko mihinkään ei ole tehty mitään uutta  :Leveä hymy: 

sit kotikadulle kahaville!

Ketään messisä?

----------


## Hösö

oldskuulindiid!

----------


## Grissom



----------


## tv.

> Holtiton, paljonko nuo makso? 
> 
> Miten muutens, oisko inspistä lähtiä oldschoolfreeryderetkelle lauantaina? 
> Ketään messisä?



Ei nuo ollukko semmoset 1000 markkaa, kun anto vanhan vaihosa. Seuraavaksi edessä jumalattoman iso kotelon tekeminen, joka painaa varmaan 50 kiloa ja vie peräkontista tilaa melekeen puoli neliötä   :Leveä hymy: 

Meikä voi lähteä lauantaina freeryderetkelle jos ei saja vettä.

Laskeskelin äsken, että meikä on teheny insinöörityötä jo 290 tuntia, eikä vielä ole yhtään lausetta paperille kirjotettuna.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lordi, siikaas joku raudunpilkkimisvideo ja kirjota siitä joku seikkailuhenkinen erätarina. Meikä vois ainaki tykätä! Ei insinööritöitä tartte kirjottaa otsikosta. Tärkeintä on että se on kuiva.

Jaa vai freeryde-lenkki. Mihis meni old-school-xc? Kyllä meän ainaki tarttee Oukun päälle ajjaa takakautta, muuten ei tuu mittään tästä hommasta. Käyään vaikka matkalla hyppiin siinä Oukun laidan hiekkakentällä entiseen malliin (Kentältä vauhit. Hyppyrin nokalla vauhti 0. Sitten pannut.).

Voi vitsi kö ois railroad-gäppi jossaki. Oisko? Arktikumillahan me ollaan kans käyty? Kirjaston portaien "roppi?" Kirjaston roadgap?

Keulaa pystyyn pojat, niin ajosta tulee näyttävämpää.

----------


## Teemu N

Mie soittelen vaikka kimmolle la missä poijat menee...
Tuun ilomielin oldcool meininkeihin mukaan mutten ota Niskahikeä niinku Kimmon kans Syväsessä rymytessä.

Laita Kimmo varulta privana mulle sun puh nro jos olen se hukannut/se on muutuunut. 

Joudun olosuhteiden pakosta käymään pe Oulussa ja en tiedä vielä jäädäänkö yöksi, mutta heti la aamulla tullaan takas pohjoiseen ja kovaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Joo xc tai ihan mitä vaan käyp hyvin! Lauantaina kuitenki johonki POLOKEEN ja ottaan legendaarisia kuvia? Vois kävässä katteleen syväsen spoorit ja sit oukun ja sit kylille jos soppii? Onko kellään kuorenkatkomispihtiä varastosa, pitäs orangea vähän huoltaa että sais vaihteet toimimaan ko kuitenki vissiin pitäs polokia ihan matkaaki, huh!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

keskiviikkona uuet opiskelijat käyttäyty oudosti. mie kävin kuvaileen ja juomassa 8 kaljaa, hajanaisesti viskejä ja viinoja. vieraasta sängystä heräsin (tytön). jne. jne. rovaniemi on kiva paikka!





tytöt kävi kuumana, johtuko se sitten lintupaijasta, vai muuten vaan meikästä.?

diggaan tästä mestasta!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Timolla homma natsaa, ku on skenen paras teipöltoppi ja Lapin kummallisimmat läpät. Vähän niinkö Hösö aikanaan! Pittää opettaa sut vielä kiipiämään, niin vasta ne roikkuu hauiksessa. Yritetäänkö taas tällä kertaa? Ens tiistai? Juhå messiin.

Lauantai, tuo pyöräiliöiden päivä. Lähetään aikaseen liikkeelle, että keritään kunnola nauttia sateesta. Oisko kympiltä? Kaikki messiin!

Kävin eilen ajelemassa Oukkua ylös-alas. Ruska höysti maisemaa nätisti. Siellä ois Kiliparinteen (Routala, mikälie) yläosassa melekein valamis gäppi, kaks multakasaa. Sais muuten aivan helekatin siistit kuvat, jos sen liippais ajettavaan kuntoon! :O Tekisin ite mutta ko lapio on sininen. Tykkään enemmän punasista.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. meitsi vois lähtä kiikkuun seinälle. sais tuo oikia käsiki liikeratoja niveliin, jos se siitä verttyis.

lauantai natsaa ehkä. jos oulussa paistaa aurinko, lähemmä juhon kanssa lauataina tai sunnuntaina oulun petonipooleja pumppaileen. 

muuten ehkä joo. saatan joo. en tiiä? meikä on jossaki mukana kummiski.
pitää soitela...


-T

----------


## Jeesus

ouluun, OULUUN, *OULUUN*

*kohtuu homoa!*

Sama se jos vähän satelee, otetaan sateenvarjot mukaan. Taluttelua se kuitenkin on suurimmaksi osaksi ko ei jaksa polokea. 

Meikäki vois lapioida sitä hyppäriä, mutta ko mun lapio on uus ja maalipinta hivoutuu niin en voi käyttää sitä. Mutta jos joku tois lapion niin voisin tulla, mutta ku oon silloin manikyyrillä ja hamekaupassa niin en voi. Mutta jos ens vuonna alotettais lapionti, heti torstaina!

eppäilisin että talavi on tulossa!

----------


## Grissom

Illalliset huivissa ja pyörät rassattu iskuun, huomenna on hyvä talutella ja puhua paskaa Syväsessä! Kameraaki vissiin vähän lattailin. Kympin korvilta eli jälkeen ois tarkotus lähtiä kohti syvästä. Make ja meikä menossa ainaki.

----------


## Grissom

Huh kaikkea sitä.
Olin pikkuipanan kanssa kaikessa rauhassa kävelemässä luonnon_helmassa kun alkaa kuuluun jytinää. 

Jäi malmin etinnät ja tryffelinkaivuut sikseen kun piti juossa karkuun


Greeting earthlings ne sano ja tervehti toisiaan hassusti. Sanoivat olevansa vieraalta laneetalta ja kuulemma rauhan_miehiä


Sinipyöräinen osoitti tuloreittiä ja mustakypäräinen osotti sinipyörästä..


Vaan siihen loppu rauhan_miehuus ko sininen tajus tulleensa osoitelluks


Poistuin hiljaa takavasemmalle. Lähtiessä kuuluin kummaa klakklak ääntä. Mitähän lie... =)

----------


## Grissom



----------


## Hösö

Jaa, siellä o taas insinöörit,oululaiset ja isit ollu menossa...Oululaiset ei ilmestyny, insinööriisit näköjää tuli, mut niilläki kuulemma ollu vitunmoinen kiire taas mennä.... :Leveä hymy: 

oldskuulia ei tainnu olla muuta kö reitit... :Leveä hymy: 


ittehhän suoritin tänään ensimmäisen onnistuneen moponvirityksen. nyt on pikporekittiä ja viilattua mäntää! ja perkele että kulukee ja keulii!

----------


## Grissom

voi hösö raasua, jätkälle oldskuulia ei oo enää ku muistot  :Leveä hymy:  Oli vitun siisti päivä, harmi että MAKElla oli kiire kotio. Joutu tuleen autolla pois kyliltä, MUUTEN kyllä oltas polettu vielä vähintään 50km lenkki.

Kävästiin vielä tosa iltasesta vennissä mutkin kokeileen miten koira hakee vainun perusteella. Lapettiin Juhon taskut täyteen nakkeja ja juuston kappaleita, sit Halolle kysymys, misä Juho. Löyty se, eikä ehtiny napostella juustoja ku muutaman kourallisen sielä märässä kanervikossa tetsatessaan. 

Vois lähtiä uuestaanki oldskuul free ryde lenkille. Miten ois ens syksynä?

Kuvia vois kohta ruveta sääteleen. Että hösöllä vituttas entistä enempi olla sielä moponvirittäjien paratiisissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

meikä ja jenkkihymypoika lähössä retkelle.



Juho ja jenkki metässä hymyilemäsä



Meikä päätti että tohon seinään sopis tommonen.



Vielä hösölle vähän hymyjä täältä pohjolan paratiisistä. Juotiin muuten makiat kahavitki kotikadun nesteellä, nisun kans tietenki. Ainiin, repussahan oli tietty nippu suklaapatukoita ja kaikkea. Ei saatu syötyä ihan kaikkia ko ei ollu suklaapatukansyönninkirittäjä mestoilla.

----------


## Hösö

jep, muistot vain... :Irvistys: 

tottahan so että vituttaa olla täälä moponviritysparatiisissä. mutta o se onnistunu viritys aina onnistunu viritys! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

hyviä hommia.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah, ihan ok.

meistillä oli hämärä viikonloppu taas.
perjantaina ei kummempaa, ajelin bmx:llä ja juho otti kuvia.



lauantaina tehtiin mikaelin kanssa 25metriä aitaa ja valettiin betonia. oli miehekästä.
samanapäivänä, mutta illalla meni näin:
1 pullo viiniä
3 tuoppia olutta
2 tuoppia karpalolonkeroa
huh. ykä ei tullu kylään. ihme?
käytiin kahtoon happyhour skeittileffan ensi-ilta ilahussa, siellä hetki vielä ja siitä taas tytön viereen uniin.

sunnuntaina joskus 3 aikoihin polkasin kotia, loppu päivä meniki mähöillessä ja pääsärkyä karkottaessa, jne, jne. 

ihan ok laiffia siis!

-Ttt

----------


## Mechz

Pitää pistää kolehti pystyyn että saahan timpalle vuojenvaihteessa uus maxsa....  :Leveä hymy: 

Ankaraa tuo opiskelu..

----------


## pyynö

http://www.mazda.fi/www/mallisto/mazda6/

----------


## Hösö

:Hymy: 

asiaa!

----------


## tv.

Rojekti etenee hyvää vauhtia.



Pe-->su aikana rakenteluun meni reilut 20 tuntia. Tänään semmoset 5 tuntia. Huomena tuo taikalaatikko on pintamateriaalia vaille valmis  :Hymy: 

Puntari näytti painoksi 38 kiloa, ihan hyvä luku.

Seuraavaksi täytyy hyökätä Camryn kimppuun ja viritellä kaikki johdot kohdalleen. Viikonloppuna viimeistään pääsee hurulle testaamaan että mitä sieltä peräkontista kuuluu. Jäämme odottamaan mielenkiinnolla....

----------


## Jeesus

se jos jokin on positiivistä, että täälä ei puhuta viittäsataa sivua paskaa jostain sinkulan välityssuhteista 

Rovaniemellä kaikki menee pohjoiseen.










Ainiinjoo, unohtu tärkein!

Jokanen voi nyt taputella vitusti ittiään selekään meikän saavutuksen takia. On vaatinu ihan uskomatonta tahdonvoimaa sätkiä FILLARILLA duuniin ko kämpillä lojuu pihassa auto täynnä menohaluja! Eilenki huitasin 6:50 tohon työmaan pihalle eikä ees ..pahasti.. puhalluttanu. Kyllä tää tästä, sato tai paisto niin pakko koittaa sytkytellä kun on menny uhoamaan =D Tosa pistettiin semmonen "elä viikko 50eurolla-kampanja" pystyyn, kohta lähtee kolmas viikko. Tuntuu varmaan että mikä siinä, heleppoa.. No syöppä töissä(2 hlöötä) ja elätä vielä pieni koiran pentu niin rupee tuntumaan että ei se niin paljoa ollutkaan  :Leveä hymy:  Joten jos jollain on tyhjiä pulloja niin tuokaa meikälle, tai viekää kauppaan ja tuokaa rahat meikälle = sama asia.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. ihan siistiä.

käytiin eilen maken kanssa seinillä.

aika hämärää palvelua santasportilla.

mentiin ineen sieltä josstain päädystä, kuei parempaakaan ovea löydetty. tiskiä tai muuta infopaikkaa/henkilökuntaa ei löytyny, eikä kauheasti etittykkään. käveltiin kohti kentää/seinää ja tulee semmonen portti siihen eteen. ei keretty kävellä ees porttiin pahki, ku joku innokas sporttivartti hyppää portin toiselle puolelle ja sanoo suoraa "joo, teille tulee ne kortit ensviikolla, voitte hakia ne sitten, mie päästän teijät nytten sisään tästä tällä" sanottiin että ok, ja lompsittiin sisään. mentiin seinille, siellä oli joku jengi kiipeemässä ja varustekaappi auki, otettiin meikälle valjaat ja tossut ja alettiin kiipiään omassa rauhassa. meitsi kävi jossain jumppasalissa vaihtaan shortsit jalakhaan vielä.
sitten kiivettiin:

ja kiivettiin:

ja kiivettiin:

ja kiivettiin, samalla meikälle selvis miksi make veti paremmin. se käytti purugalustoaki apuna. fixu mies.


sitten tää kiipeily jengi kysy meiltä, että kiivetäänkö kauanki vielä?, me että joo, ja ne että laittakaa kaappi ja köyet kiinni ja avain narikkaan, me siihen että joo. kiivettiin hetki vielä, kamat kasaan ja lompsittiin poies. täydellistä, ilmasta ja kivaa.

kiipeily oli ihan ok nuin niinku muuten, pirun teknistä ja raskasta, ei bmx-lihaxista ollu kauhiana apua seinällä. ehkä vielä joskus uusix.

koulussa taas, muotoilun historia luento ja maija mäkikalli puhumassa.

illalla jos josi parikolme olutta jossaki sekavassa ympäristössä.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yo pits!

Viimistä päivää Rollossa. Lähen markkinoille ostaan pärekoreja ja sieniä. Sinappikärkkärit siinä sivussa.

Santasportin palvelu oli tosiaan aika jees. Mie jo hetken kuvittelin, että se Reijo porttivartti sai meät rysän päältä kiinni ku alako huitomaan radan suunnalta, että tulukaa tänne. Tarkastusmaksu on 30 e. Vielä mitä, hyvä ettei lyöny kuukausikortit kouraan: "oottako te ne kiipeilijät? Joo ne kortit ei vielä ehtiny. Menkää vaan tästä!" Zonk, portti auki, ja Reijo-Sport osoittelee käpälälle kulukusuuntia seinälle. Käveltiin läpi hölömönä.

Kiipeilyt oli raskaita, ku taukoa on tullut niin paljon. Timo tuntu erityisesti arvostavan aakkos- ja numero-otteista.

----------


## Hösö

tommi, mite ämyrit soi?

aini, ajoin enskailumotoa tännää!! ranne kestää iha ok. en uskaltanu kammokivikossa vetää iha täpölä! mut kuntoutus o siis alakanu! ni ja ensvkolla voi jo alakaa käymää puntilla! :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

> tommi, mite ämyrit soi?



Aivan älyttömän hyvin. Timo Rautiaista kun kuuntelee puolitäysillä niin korvissa humisee ja auton puhaltimen ääni muuttuu katkonaiseksi. Tosi mahtavaa  :Hymy: 

Rojekti onnistui kuten pitikin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mikä se oli?

japanilainen kaveri tuli lontoosta. 3 gameboytä, mikki, kitaraefekti, läppäri ja läjä kasetteja.
3 kaverille ainaki niskat ja käet kipiänä heilumisesta. korvat soi vieläki ja ääni karhiana.


parhaita hetkiä mitä muistan hetkeen!!!!!!

"do you have a hard cock?" "we japaniis people have a very hard cock"

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

Kävästiin viikonloppuna tuola pohojammualla, ***** se jos joku on ihan ihmemaa. Paikannimet on välissä kiriotettu ruottiksi ja välissä ne on kopsattu jostain toiselta puolen suomea. Esim Joensuu oli noin 15 kertaa jonku paikan nimenä sielä. Pohittiin että kun suomea on tehty, on toi pohjanmaa unohtunu ihan kokonaan, sit joku on kekkassu 

"niin joo, ne nimetki pitäs noille paikoille keksiä"

"no ei kait tonne kukaan eksy ikinä, pistetään samoja nimiä mitä muualla suomessa on ja loput ruottiksi"

No anyway, positiivistä oli ettei sielä näkyny polliisejakaan ja oli nolimits-speedlimitit käytössä.

Ai miksi me sielä oltiin, no kelekkailemassa tietty =D





Kalajoella tempastiin kahavit kitusiin ja vitunmoista kyytiä takas pohjosemmas. Eteläsuomikiintiö täys tältä vuojelta. Ouluki tuntu helmeltä,about.

----------


## Mechz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iNR6V7F_0Q

Perjntaina tosiaan Herra Scotch Egg LIVENÄ tivolissa!!
Ylivoimaisesti kovin artisti mikä on esiintynyt rovaniemellä!!

Huh huh!!

----------


## Fillarimies

Tommi--> ostit näköjään tiivistysmassaa..miten piti saumat kun tuolla liimasit? Melko paine jo tuossa boxxxissa :Vink:  
Mulla on ainaki synalaatikossa pitäny saumat hyvin.
***** mun tekemät iskarin holkit on jumittanu jotenki ihan oudosti..Toimi aivan loistavasti vielä vähän aikaa sitten, mutta ilmeisesti ollu liian kuiva kun ei vaseliinit enään mahtunu sinne kun liian tiukka sovite. Pitää vähän operoida tuolla koulussa kun kerkeää tuolta harrikan nokkapyörän teolta!

----------


## tv.

> Tommi--> ostit näköjään tiivistysmassaa..miten piti saumat kun tuolla liimasit? Melko paine jo tuossa boxxxissa



Kyllä tuo mönjä hyvin tarttui levyn pintaan. Liimatiivistemassaa sentin kerros ja 7 sentin välein ruuveja, luulis olevan tiivis.

veppikamera

tuonne meikä on yrittäny vääntää suunnitelmia. Välillä on menty samoilla silmillä seuraavaan aamuun asti  :Leveä hymy: 

Pikkuhiljaa tuo mökki näyttää nousevan kun jätkät kovasti paiskii töitä vesisateessa (ja meikä kattoo veppikamerasta toimistolla)

----------


## Fillarimies

Varsinainen työnjohtaja :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo, jotain järkevää taas:

päivän kuva:


real dealin uus harjottelija!

saatana.
loppuu se tiivistemassoista jauhaminen.
kiinnostaa yhtä paljo jengiä mitä hösön mopospeksailut.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

ei vitu oululaine  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

oululaiset kitisee kaikesta, eikä siedä mitään muuta ku ittensä  :Leveä hymy: 

Hösö, kerro mopojuttu!

----------


## Hösö

Vai mopojuttu...ei mulla oikee oo nyt mitää varastossa...

Ei ku ompa, ajoin viime su kotarienskaa! Ranne kesti iha kivasti!  :Hymy: 


http://jutut.fi/section/50


Tuolla o mopojuttuja!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. oli eilen taas valokuvaista.
meitsin fillaria halusivat kuvata:





adobe illustrator kurssi ja meitsin loppu työ.
muut tekee jotain energiajuomapulloja ja koruja. suomenkielisillä teksteillä jne.
meitsi ei!



täällä on niin siistiä!

-T

----------


## tv.

Pik Hit:





Haluaa haluaaa.....

----------


## P-Joe

Ei ole edes kauhean kalliita nuo bighitit. 
Ei kun nahkahousut jalkan ja tilaamaan.

http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/a...1,show=2006846

----------


## marco1

Tarttis iloisen Levillä viihtyvän DH-pööräilijän lehtijuttua varten, löytyykö yhtään? Mistään?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meitsi voi. oon sopeutuva ja yleensä iloinen.

ajan dh pyörällä ja oon käyny levillä tänäki kesänä, kerran!?

-T

----------


## tv.

Voi "¤%¤"%! Yllättävän vaikea kirjottaa omia ajatuksia paperille. Kaikki tieto on omassa päässä, mutta tuntuu ettei sitä osaa kirjottaaa viralliseen muotoon lopputyötä varten. Ens kuussa tulee pitkiä päiviä, kun tätä raporttia kirjottaa aina työpäivän päätteeksi. Ei mulla kuitenkaan ole mitään paineita tämän suhteen enkä aio turhaa stressata jonku lopputyön takia.

Onko Hösö lopettanu polokupyörähommat lopullisesti kun Dare on myyty?

----------


## marco1

Laita Tinppa puhnro jollain välineellä mulle niin välitän sen toimittajalle.

Hösmä varmaan säästää uutta Darea varten:

----------


## Hösö

itteasiassa en oo sääjelly uuden daren suuntaan...

tuola partsilla makkaa nyt uus pyörä. o kuule titaani jouset ja kaikki saatanan trendikkyydet! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

***** taas olokapää muussina, rupeen harrastaan möllöttämistä ja kuviokelluntaa

perseestä

----------


## Jeesus



----------


## Grissom

Pikkujätkä näyttää kyllä onnelliselta, mut sillähän onki maailman kovin setä!

Maalausrojektit jatkuu pikkuhiliaa, maalinhuuruissa on lepposa lojua.

Pari kuvvaa, pohjosesta.

----------


## Grissom

Rento jäbä hyökkäs meille surffaan nettiin ku oli omastaan sivut lopussa. Ärisi vaan ku oisin tahtonu ite vähän tutkia myytäviä Corolla Versoja nettiautosta.

Pohojamaalin ekkaa kerrosta vedellessä.

----------


## tv.

http://www2.ake.fi/TOT/

Tehkääpä testi, meikä sai kaikki oikein  :Hymy: 

Pitäis löytää tietoa miten pitää käyttäytyä pyörän kanssa Rovakadun ja Ukkoherrantien risteyksessä, kun ajan pyöräkaistaa pitkin. Jatkamme etsintää....

EDIT: jaa-a, eipä se vissiin olekkaan "pyöräkaista" vaan "pyörätie", joka on erotetty kevyenliikenteen väylästä  :Leveä hymy: 

Tieliikennelaista ote: 

*Tieliikennelainsäädännössä tarkoitetaan:
12) pyöräkaistalla polkupyörä- ja mopoliikenteelle tarkoitettua, tiemerkinnöin osoitettua ajoradan pituussuuntaista osaa; (7.5.1997/414)

13) pyörätiellä polkupyöräliikenteelle tarkoitettua, liikennemerkillä osoitettua, ajoradasta rakenteellisesti erotettua tai erillistä tien osaa taikka erillistä tietä; (7.5.1997/414) 

"Polkupyöräilijän tai mopoilijan on kuitenkin, jollei 2 tai 3 momentista muuta johdu, tullessaan pyörätieltä ajoradalle väistettävä muuta liikennettä."*

Eli mie väistän autoja jos ajan pyörällä. Jos talutan pyörän tien yli kävelijöiden puolella niin sitte auto väistää.

Mutta se ei selvinny, että saanko ajaa kävelijän päälle Norcolla, jos se kävelee pyöräilijöiden puolella.

Täytyy pysäyttää joku poliisipartio joskus ja kysyä heidän mielipide asiaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

huh huh rojekti suht valamis  :Leveä hymy: 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/114581...ommia_0001.wmv

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
oulussahan on ihan elämääki.

samoin rovaniemellä. 

viikonloppuna:
-bmx:llä rullailua poolilla joka päivä
-aurinkoa
-hyvää ruokaa
-rakkautta
-musiikkia

nautin!

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

Kylläpä meni testi perseelleen.. 
Tommi miks sie tuommosia mietit, ajat kuitenki hipopiponorcolla niin kaikkien tulee väistää sua :Vink:  
Mulla ei oo omassa pyörässä muuta hipoa, kuin ohjainlaakeri :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

On se Hemmo äijä, on pannu muijan maalaamaan ja itte kattelee kulmalla kavimotti käjessä ja komentaa. Vai onko lavastettu tilanne  :Hymy: 

Ne on muuten ne Markon lehti läjät ny meikäläisen autotallissa. Saa tulla hakemaan pois ketä kiinnostaa.

----------


## marco1

> Ne on muuten ne Markon lehti läjät ny meikäläisen autotallissa. Saa tulla hakemaan pois ketä kiinnostaa.



Se on oikein.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.

meikä oppi tänään koulussa seuraavia asioita väriopin kurssilla!:

-lumi ei ole valkoista.
-lumi on valkoista.
-sorsan pää on vihreää valoa.
-hämärässä kaikki kissat ovat harmaita.
-kotkat havaitsee myyrät niiden virtsasta heijastuvan uv-säteilyn avulla.

aikalailla sanastasanaan mitä opettaja meille esitti.
tää on niin siistiä! niin siistiä! ...onneksi meikästä ei tuu insinööriä/merkonomia/elastista/jne. jeah!

-Tttt

----------


## P-Joe

> -kotkat havaitsee myyrät niiden virtsasta heijastuvan uv-säteilyn avulla.



Tiesitkö myös, että  talitinttinaaras valitsee puolisokseen talitinttikoiraan joka heijastaa eniten ultraviolettia, eli on ultravioletimpi kun kilpakosijansa. Ultravioletimmilla linnuilla on parempi vastustuskyky kun vähemmän ultravioleteilla, jolloin poikasilla on myös parempi vastustuskyky kaikkien perinnöllisyysoppien lakien mukaan. 

Jotkut naaraat saattavat pesiä myös vähemmän ultraviolettien koiraiden kanssa. Silloin on hyvin todennäköistä, että naaras on käynyt kuksimassa ultravioletimpien koiraiden kanssa, ja vähemmän ultravioletti koiras on huijattu hoivaamaan jonkun muun poikasia. 

Mitä tästä voidaan oppia. Ennenkun lähtee baariin, kannattaa laittaa loukut ullakoille, pyydystää 15 myyrää ja valella itsensä niiden virtsalla. Sitten ei ole riskiä, että talitinttinaaraat yrittäisi huijata hoivaamaan jonkun postimiehen kanssa tehtyjä poikasia. 

Ja Kimmo on tehnyt toimintaelokuvan maalin kuivumisesta. Innolla odotan seuraavaa osaa.

----------


## tobbe

Terve jätkät!

Oli ihan pakko tulla pitkästä aikaa tänne kirjottelemaan, ku näin tänään Hösöä täällä Helsingissä Urheiluaitassa. Kävin samalla tilaamassa cännäriin uudet kiekot ja jarrut, ku vanhat on niin soirona.

Onnistuin kesäkuussa taas katkasemaan Cännäristä rungon....  :Hymy:  Olipahan taas onni onnettomuudessa ja huomasin poikkimenneen putken pyörää pestessä, eikä runko esim. pettäny edellisen päivän alamäkipärtsäilyissä. Nyt sitten kun MTB centterin antti sai uuden rungon mulle pari viikkoa sitten niin oon päivittäny siihen aikalailla kaikki osat uusiksi (odotin Kussun takia rungon saamista kaks viikkoa prkl  ). Maanantaina pitäis olla peli sitten kokonaan valmis ja meikä pääsee tyyppaamaan. JES! Succikset kaapista esiin ja baanalle. :Leveä hymy:  Täällä on ollu hiton lämmintä nyt.

Mitäs tänne äijille kuuluu? Hösö jotain jo kertoilikin, mutta olis kiva kuulla kuulumisia. Hösö vaan sluibaa ja elää vakuutusyhtiön rahoilla.... :Leveä hymy:  Mie olen vielä kauppakorkealla opiskelemassa ja valmistun varmaan ens vuoden loppupuolella ja sit pitäis alkaa varmaan tekemään jotain prkl:n tärkeitä hommia.  :Hymy:  Tyttökaverikin on tarttunu mukaan ja muutti tänne mun luo juuri asumaan.

Viikonlopuksi pitäis tulla Rolloon lintumettille. Mahtava homma toisin sanoen. Mutta palataanpa juttuun ja miekin yritän kirjotella tänne sillon tällöin.


Tobbe

----------


## tv.

> ...onneksi meikästä ei tuu insinööriä



Kyllä jäät paljosta paitsi, meikän unelma-ammatti.

----------


## marco1

> Terve jätkät!
> ...
> Tobbe



Puppe! Muutin kk sitten pk-seudulle, käydäänpä lenkillä joskus.

----------


## tobbe

Vai että sieki olet tänne päätyny. Mahtava homma. Lähetää ihmeessä lenkille. Missäspäin asustelet? Mie asun keskustassa Töölön kisahallia vastapäätä.

----------


## marco1

Vandaan Ylästössä....

----------


## Hösö

joop, ollaan pariki kertaa tobben kanssa nähty urheiluaitassa! piti eilen käyä tarinoimasa tänne mut ei kerinny ku PITI AJAA POLOKUPYÖRÄLLÄ! :No huh!: 

eikaisiinä, ei se mihinkää oo muuttunu. paitti et kulukee pukupäällä koulussaki...

----------


## tobbe

Äläpä höpötä! Ei pidä paikkaansa! :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

seuraavan kerran kun on jengi läjässä lapissa, niin toivotan tervetulleeksi melkei kaikki jäbät kesteille meille taas!

treenasin eilen reseptit valmiiksi!





-Teemuki-Timo

----------


## marco1

> eikaisiinä, ei se mihinkää oo muuttunu. paitti et kulukee pukupäällä koulussaki...



No ei kai sitä kauppiksen fruittaripojilla ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin puku tai sitten pastellivärinen merkkineule ja farkut.  :Leveä hymy: 
Oon nähnyt toben koulu"kavereista" välkyimmät jotka tulee tuonne Kampin yläkertaan tekemään "läksyjä" ja maan tulevaisuus hieman epäilyttää.  :Vink:

----------


## tobbe

Hei eipäs ruveta liikaa vinoilemaan.  :Hymy: Sitten kun on tuore pyörä uusilla osilla alla niin mua ei pidättele mikään!!!! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tobbe

Hösö on siis päättänyt koodata elämänsä nettiin ja lopettaa maallisen olemuksensa....  :Hymy:  Ei siinä mitään.

----------


## Valtteri

meikät heilahti hemmon kans ahvenistolle ku oli niin hyvä ilma. varattiin koko rata iltapäiväksi, heitettiin hondan nahkalippikset päähän ja ei muuta kö radalle. kyllä kelpas driftata ku oltiin eka katottu kaikki the fast and the furious -trilogian jaksot ja dvd:n bonukset, joissa kerrotaan, miten polttaa kumia huolettoman näkösesti.

----------


## Teemu N

kun olin käymässa Hkissä. 

Viikolla 42 pitää taas mennä Helsinkiin. Eikö se yks kerta vuodessa pitäs ihmiselle sitä piinaa riittää. 

Su kohti Italiaa ja suuntana Tuscany ja majoitus Chiantti tilalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Kato Tobbeki völjyssä, pistetäänkö Lohja24-tiimi pystyyn. Vehkeet pitää olla samat ku ekalla kerralla, meikällä on vielä tallissa Jamiksen raato ja luultavasti ajokengistä ja verkkareista lähtien koko ajokerta!



eipä täsä muuta. Eilen oli vallan viihdyttävää käydä ahvenistolla rossaan valtterin nos-nolimits-twinturbo-civikillä noin sataamiljoonaa sladissa! Näkee että oli rahalla rakennettua tekniikkaa..

Maalinkuivumisleffa osa 2 on valamistumassa. Toinen seinä vaihtaa tänään väriä <3 Ja timon muffinssihommat kiinnostais vaikka viikonpäästä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

viikonpäästä natsaa.
sanotaan vaikka perjantai-iltana.
meikä on lauantaina olutta juomassa.

fleivöreitä saa tilata.
edelliset oli pätkixen makusia.

huomenna ehkä juhon kanssa ouluun! huh.!

-T

----------


## tobbe

Lohjaa vois oikeasti miettiä. Mie olen ainaki messissä! Mulla löytyy edelleen hyvä valikoima toinen toistaan tiuksempia succiksia kaapista, joten en tuota pettymystä. Cännäri on kyllä kokenut muodonmuutoksen. Oon siitä ihen fileissä. Laitan kuvan ku saan sen maanantaina.

Tobbe

p.s. Täällä rollossa on hirvee sumu

----------


## Jeesus

Ouluun, sairasta



Kamppeet tojotaan ja nyt nokka kohti kuusamoa moro!

----------


## tv.

Huhhuh, joulun jälkeen 2 sairaan kovaa keikkaa tiedossa. 26.12. Sonata Arctica Haaparannalla ja 27/28.12. Hullu Poro Areenalla muutamat heavylaulajat feat. Ari Koivunen laulaa joululauluja. Kaiken lisäksi Amorphis esiintyy 26.1. Levillä.

Täytyy alkaa järjestelemään asioita niin että pääsee kaikkiin nuihin.

----------


## tv.

> ari koivunen taas pilluheviäänellänsä tulee arvostaa jonnekin vähän hanna pakarisen trukinajotaitojen alapuolelle.



Olen ollu trukkikuskina Pakarisen tavoin ja osaan käsitellä trukkia 100x paremmin kuin se. Eli olen kokonaisuutena palion kovempi jätkä kuin Ari. Huikeaa!

----------


## Jeesus

voi vitun trukkikuskit sun muut ari pakariset ja purkkahevi


Eilen tultiin kuusamosta hymyisä suin, kun oli niin vitun siistiä.. Nii eiköhän saatana tinanapit pyssäytä tienlaitaan ku ajjoin vähän ylinoppeutta.

Just det, 400e sakkoa ja hyvää matkaa.

Ihan sama, menee taas osamaksuun  :Leveä hymy: 

Hevi/Oulu, sakot, maanantai = perseestä, tossa järjestyksessä. Onneksi on illasta näperreltävää. Purettiin viikonloppuna yks PÄRISEVÄ vekotin atomeiksi.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

Saas nähä koska se oma irkkikalleriakuva tullee postissa kotia...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. jeah.

taas koulussa.

käytiin juhon kanssa oulussa lauantaina. oltiin oulunläänin sisäpuolella 5tuntia yhteensä. oli ihan siistiä jokatapauksessa.



kuulemma hirvimetästyski oli alkanu!?

eilen oliki sitten rötväilyä ja hengailua ja rakkautta ilmassa.

-Tttt

----------


## marco1

> kuulemma hirvimetästyski oli alkanu!?
> -Tttt



Onko tuo jatkoa sille tv-mainokselle "kyllä suomalainen lehmä on sitten viisas"?

----------


## Hösö

aika laiska kanttura!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tobbe

Cännäri tuli tänään! Se on niin siisti! JES!!! :Leveä hymy:  Eihän siihen mennykkään ku reilut 600 että sai kuntoon. Laitan kuvan ku saan aikaseksi.

Tobbe

----------


## tv.

Siis aivan mahoton pyöräkuume iskeny taas. Hösö, onko Spessu tämän hetken paras merkki? Muilta ei kannata edes kysyä näistä asioista. Pik Hitit on DHX 4:lla(haluaa 5:sen ettei sääjöt lopu kesken) joten se vaihtoehto on hylätty jo melekein. Hmm...  mikähän se Spessulla olikaan 8,2 tuumaa joustava runko, jossa on vakiona DHX 5...  :Vink: 

Ja eiku takasin Pinkbikeen -->

----------


## Hösö

emmie tiiä onko tuo paras? iha hyvältä son meikän alla tuntunu!

----------


## P-Joe

Minä kerron mielipiteeni vaikka sitä ei kysytäkkään.  :Vink: 

Iskareista laittaisin ennemmin semmosen missä on vähemmän niitä säätöjä. Eli bighit II jossa on tuo iskari: Fox Van R coil piggy back, 8.75x2.5", adjustable rebound, S:450, M:500, L:550. Konassa on tuo Van R pelittäny aivan loistavasti. Paluuvaimennus kohilleen ja se on siinä. Nyt kun laitoin keulaan 2 metriä kovapinnotettua hydraulista patonkia, niin tuntuu että takaiskari ei ole ihan keulan kanssa tasapainossa. Taakse voisi laittaa hieman enemmän sisäänpäinvaimennusta, että perä kulkisi enemmän vaimennuksen varassa, ja vähemmän jousen varassa. Iskari lähtee siis flooksilla käymään jossain vaiheessa. Mutta Ta-Daa: vaikka takana olisi DHX 5.0, niin sitä sisäänpäinvaimennusta ei saisikaan hallitusti säädettyä, kun kunnollista compression säätöä ei ole. Vain niitä jotain saatastanan propedal go-smootha ruuveja ja venttiilejä, joista ei tiedä mitä ne tekee. Eli iskari lähtisi silti flooksille.

Taakse joko van R minimisäädöillä tai sitten Cane Creeck double barrel, niin on oikeasti toimivat säädöt.

----------


## P-Joe

Tuolla on vielä lisää paatosta iskareista:

http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index...sk=view&id=703

----------


## tv.

Onko jollaki ylimäärästä 30,9 mm tolppaa? Mieluiten Thomson, koska pyörä kulkee vähän nopeampaa, jos on kunnon tolppa.

----------


## Hösö

ehkä :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

barracudalla homssonit tarjouksessa 65e..

----------


## marco1

ai niin, ylenmääräisiä jarrusettejä lainaksi tahi myytäväksi asti? Pitäis lähettää nuo vuotamattomat korjattavaksi ja sehän voi kestääääääää.
89,90e Deoret eteen ja taakse ilman levyjä on toistaiseksi paras paketti joka on tullut vastaan...

----------


## tv.

> barracudalla homssonit tarjouksessa 65e..



Löysin jo, 75 euroa, pyoramaailma.fi. Perjantaina tolppa Rovaniemellä  :Hymy: 

Tuo on varmasti Suomen halvin pyöräkauppa, käykääpä vaikka kattomassa.

----------


## Hösö

tobbe o yössä!

meni antaan uudet ja toimivat maguran jarrut pois->roskiin+aivan uudenveroiset kiekot kans! perkele kodan hiponavat ja mavikin kalleimmat kehät! ni ja oli uuet renkaakki päällä!

*****!  :Leveä hymy: 


hyvi huomaa että se o iha helsinkiläinen kauppaopiston fruittari!

rahamies, perkele...

----------


## tobbe

Äläpä Hösö meuhkaa!  :Hymy: 

Noh eipä niitä kiekkoja meikäläinen enää missään vois käyttää ja harva niitä haluais ostaakkaan, kun neljäpulttisia levyjä  ei mikään jarruvalmistaja enää tee.  Renkaat oli toiset 3 vuotta ja toiset kaks vuotta vanhat, ja takaa ihan sudet. Jarrut oli lähinnä romurautaa, joita ei ykskään pyöräliike ole saanu pitämään nesteitä sisällään.

----------


## tv.



----------


## Hösö

jep, paikkaansa tuo pittää!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Kysyn uudestaan: Löytyiskö niitä iloisia DH -henkilöitä haastateltaviksi, multa ei löydy puh numbaa, laittakaa privaan niin välitän toimittajalle viestiä.


Jos Tuomaan jarrut oli ne vanhat Luissit niin ihmettelen vaan että kuinka kauan kesti vaihtaa ne?  :No huh!: 
4-pulttisia levyjä saa kyllä Hopelta ja ehkä vissiin Galferilta ja Formulalta...

----------


## Hösö

ilimota minut sinne  :Leveä hymy: 

voin puhua toimittajille...  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

käytiin muuten moikkaan timoaki!





iha siistiä, TAAS olla täälä!

----------


## Hösö

ja vielä yks...



tommone 10mm opjektiivi o aika kiva!

----------


## P-Joe

Komia spessutin Tommilla!

----------


## Jeesus

Perhana, jotain hyvääki! Kävin eilen ettiin papparaista Muhoksen metistä vapaehtosena pelastusmiehenä. Mittään ei löytyny, mutta oltiimpa kuitenkin ees mukana.
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu685747_page0.htm

Niintosiaan, kotimatkalla löysin LUNTA! JEsh, siistiä ku tulee talavi taas. Sitä onki jo hetki ooteltu!!!!





Ja sit kohtapuoleen pitäs lähtiä pohjosseen. Hyvä elämä  :Hymy: 

Tommilla siisti spessu, kokuahan nopiaa niin päässään ihmetteleen!

----------


## marco1

Onkos tuo joku Burberry - Spessu? Ihan kone.

Tulisko lähettyä v-loppuna tuonna Foxcompille kahvittelemaan hipopartsien keskelle, jaksaako?

----------


## Fillarimies

No nyt se Tommi oikea pyöräily alkaa :Leveä hymy: 
Pitääpä käydä tässä joku päivä tesmaamassa, ko ei pysty enään polkemaan lukkiksilla niin säädän flätit paikoilleen. Vois heittää pienen kaupunki pyöräily session..tässä joskus :Sekaisin:

----------


## tv.

Melekeen vois sanoa että nyt nukuttaa vähän. 10 tunnin Dremelöinnin, kiroamisen ja ruuvaamisen jälkeen Demo on nipussa. Mukavasti se keikkuu joka suuntaan kun ajelee  :Hymy: 

kuva 1

kuva 2

Taakse tulee myös täysmusta kiekko. Ajo ei ole balanssissa, jos kiekot on erilaiset  :Vink: 

Nyt nukkumaan, öitä.

----------


## Grissom

vaihtoon ainaki takavaihtaja,kiekot, kaikki nuo kultaseksi räpöstellyt osat, penkki ja renkaat. Sit ois makia, nyt näyttää markettipyörältä josa on penkki paskana  :Leveä hymy: 

Olipa eilen vallan hulvaton iltapäivä. Kiitos Timo ja Hösö muffinsseista.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Melekeen vois sanoa että nyt nukuttaa vähän. 10 tunnin Dremelöinnin, kiroamisen ja ruuvaamisen jälkeen Demo on nipussa. Mukavasti se keikkuu joka suuntaan kun ajelee



Ihan Helvetin hieno! Penkki vaihtoon ja takavaihtaja :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Ääh ootte te ihime nipottajia, pyörä hieno kuin mikä ja untamot mussuttaa jostain satulasta, ei kai ny tommoisen pyörän satulalla oo niin väliä, ei se mikään maratonraaseri kuiteskaan oo. ja takavaihtaja, hyvä FP, mun hillapyörässa pelittää vuoden 1992 LX ihan ok, jos ny pyörän look on se
pointti niin eri asia, juu oishan tuo kiva pienenpieni koeajo tehdä,
ei ny kuiteskaan mitään alamäkiajoa mutta pientä testausta???

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin mutta sitte jos laittaa jotakin hipoa niin sitte joku -92 takavaihtaja näyttä esteettisesti aika kauhealta.. XC/enduro pyörissä on toimivuus pääasia, mutta noissa ylihipo kaupunkirälläys pyörissä se esteettinen näkymä on tärkein :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

> XC/enduro pyörissä on toimivuus pääasia, mutta noissa ylihipo kaupunkirälläys pyörissä se esteettinen näkymä on tärkein



jahas demo siis kaupunkirälläysvehje, Tommi taitaa olla ohi sen iän...
Myönnetään että ostin uuden takavaihdevivun ,hillapyörän entinen alako
hiipumaan,ny häätyy vain sahailla vanhasta kombovivusta siirtäjäosio 
pois, talaven mittaan pitää laittaa v-jarrut ja takakiekkokin alakaa olla
finaalissa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Kyllä tommi on asia tyyppi, mutta näitä muita meinasin :Leveä hymy: 
EI sentäs :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mitävittua? taas puhutaa jostai pyöristä? hohhhojjaa! aika lastseason,taas!

eniveis! siistiä olla täälä!

luntaki sato eile ja nuot yhet rassaa jottai kelekkoja!  :Hymy:  sviit!

----------


## Grissom

huhhuh, kohtuu oululäppää  :Leveä hymy: 

Joojoo, tommi vaihtaa nyt vaan kiltisti nuo osat, niin on rispekti taattu. Muuten toi on ihan kammottava, veikkaan että näät ihan painajaisia ja kaikkea tosta? Penkkiki ihan mäsänä. Meikän pyörät on aina ollu malliesimerkkejä miltä ne pitää näyttää!




On tää hieno paikka, äsken patsasteltiin oukulla ja ihmeteltiin valoja abt 4 tuntia putkeen. Vois huomisenki päivän seisoskella sielä ja kattella.

----------


## tv.

Ei haittaa jos penkki on rikkki. Eihän se näy ulospäin kun siinä istutaan. Syyttäkää Hösöä tuon penkin ruhjeista. Kuulin kuitenki huhua, että talven aikana penkki vaihtuu lehmänahkakuvioituun Bel Airiin  :Leveä hymy: 



Vaihteet on väliaikaiset. Kohta ei Shimanoa näy Demossa. Samalla vois laittaa uuen KULTAISEN vaijerinkuoren, jos semmosen löyän jostaki  :Vink: 

arctic biker: kyllä tuota voi kokeilla joskus.

Laskeskelin eilen, että enää vain noin 35 viikkoa seuraaviin Vuokattiajeluihin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveiset Boliviasta!

Ollaan taalla Boliviassa. Tultiin eilen Perusta. Siella oli neljasataa erilaista perunaa ja laamoja.

Ihmiset tykkaa laamoista taalla. Ja marsuista. Maistettiin sita eilen, hyvaa oli.

Huomenna mennaan Coroicon lahelle El Cumbreen 4700 metrin korkeuteen ja ajetaan 3600 metria alas sademetsaan Ironhorsen makifillareilla. Road of Death, leveytta 3,2 metria ja 600 metrin pudotukset laidoilla. Tie suljettiin liikenteelta viime vuonna. Kaheksan benderia siella on jo kuollut fillarin selassa. Loppuliito lienee komeahko.

Alhaalla sademetsassa odottaa olut, lounas, suihku ja uima-allas. Nama plus kyydit sinne ja takaisin hotellille kuuluvat 55 dollarin pakettiin.

Paljos se Levin paivalippu oli? 

Adios, 

Meka

----------


## tv.

Demo kiipeää ylämäkeen kuin elukka. Kai se on sitte se paljon puhuttu ProoPedaali.

Ajoin yhden polunpätkän tuossa lähellä ja kyllä pyörä lentää esteiden yli. Ens vuonna taas jokkikseen kokeilenaan ja nöyryyttämään muita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep.

takasin oikeisiin aiheisiin!

oli pirtiä nähä hösöäki huudeilla. oli ihan tohkeissaan jokasesta pikku jutusta!
muffinsseja syötiin, hösö veti eniten.
viikonloppu oli ihan ok.









makiaa!

-T

----------


## tv.

no voi LOL  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

tilasin pari kuukautta sitte Mikrobitti-lehden ja kylkiäisenä tuli "39 euron mp3-soitin".

Soitin tuli tänään postissa ja...

tämän arvo on ehkä 5 euroa. muistia 128 megaa ja patterissa oli parasta ennen-päivä 5/2007  :Leveä hymy: 

Joku myi melkein samanlaista huutonetissä eikä kukaan ollu korottanu 7 euron lähtöhintaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

oli valokuvauksen kritiikki äskö.

opettajalle meni luu kurkkuun ku tuli meikän 10 kuvaa. 

"tää on suoraa jostain automainoksesta"
"miten sie oot tehny tämän?"
"kerro miten sie oot valassu tämän"
"kertakaikkiaan hieno sarja"
"kannattais varmaan lopetella nuo muotoilu hommat"









5 tulee. jeah.

meikä on niin paras ja pro! PARAS!

ei kai tässä ihmeempiä muuten.  tyttöä tapaillu ja hengaillu ympäriinsä.
makiaa laiffia lapissa. 

-T

----------


## Jneed

Timppa lue privas!

----------


## tobbe

Prkl ku ei onnistu toi kuvan lisääminen. Hyvät lenkkikelit ollu muuten viime päivinä. Eilen olin hinkkaamassa paloheinää ylösalas. Lähetäänkö Marco ens viikolla tai ens viikon viikonloppuna lenkille?

Tobbe

----------


## Fillarimies

Tobbe sulla on nyt se sama ongelma mikä mulla oli joskus. Se sun kuva pitää saada ensin jonnekki palvelimelle ennen kuin voit linkittää sen foorumille..
Esim. irc-galleria..pinkbike..tms.

----------


## arctic biker

> oli valokuvauksen kritiikki äskö.



en voi välttää, aikoinaan opetin valokuvausta, pidin ympäri lappia luentoja
mm. valokuvan kritiikistä etc. Eli tunnen myätätuntoa opettajaasi kohtaan...

----------


## marco1

> Lähetäänkö Marco ens viikolla tai ens viikon viikonloppuna lenkille?
> 
> Tobbe



Ens viikolla käy ainakin ma,ke,pe kun jonkinlaiset valotkin löytyy, viikonloppukin käy hyvin. En tiiä onko tämä lentsu silloin ohi tai no väliäkö sillä, lähetään vaan. Ei tämä nyt kolmatta viikkoa voi kestää.

----------


## pyynö

Pjotr ->

DB on kyllä mielenkiintoinen iskari. Nyt kun luki tuon testin niin rupesi ***** että se ei "kuulemma" toimi JohnHorse:ssa. Muuten kyllä heti olisin ostanut, kun se on niin halpakin  :Leveä hymy:  !!1!

----------


## tobbe

Mikä tuossa nyt helkatti on. Laitoin kuvat pinkbikeen ja latoin viestiin kuvien osoitteen, mutta ei vieläkään kuvia näkyny viestissä. Ohjeistakaa viisaammat.  :Hymy: 

Laitan marco viestiä vielä sulle lenkistä. Esim keskiviikkona vois jo kävästä.

tobbe

----------


## Hösö

> Mikä tuossa nyt helkatti on. Laitoin kuvat pinkbikeen ja latoin viestiin kuvien osoitteen, mutta ei vieläkään kuvia näkyny viestissä. Ohjeistakaa viisaammat. 
> 
> Laitan marco viestiä vielä sulle lenkistä. Esim keskiviikkona vois jo kävästä.
> 
> tobbe




Kuvan kohalla oikia nappi, kopioi kuvan os. Jos siis firefoxi. Sit tuut tänne, painat tuota kuvan kuvaa..vuori,keltanen tausta ja harmaa aurinko  :Leveä hymy: 



Ja liität sen kuvan suoran osotteen.

eli [img] http://i2.pinkbike.com/photo/1551/pbpic1551483.jpg [/img] mutta jätät nuo molemmat välit pois....

Komiahan tuo o!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## tobbe

Tänks hösö avusta.  :Hymy: 

Just tulin lenkiltä. Paloheinässä oli upee keli käydä vähän fillaroimassa. Se mäki oli vähän jäässä ja oli siisti paahtaa täysillä alas.

----------


## marco1

Olisit käynyt kylässä, tästä Paloheinään on alle 2km. Laitan uuden puhnron privaviestillä, en muista onko mulla numeroa enää tallessa.
Vieläköhän sitä parantelisi flunssaa vai käviskö kokeilemassa voitto tai kuolema-asenteella... Kelit on ainakin viimeisen päälle hyvät.

Reilun viikon päästä Rolloon, jaksaisko ottaa pyörän vai joko olisi väkisinhiihtokelit...

----------


## tv.

Aivan järjettömän hauska Petelius-sketsi  :Leveä hymy: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dvCCHDYloOI

----------


## Grissom

huh vissiin pääsä vikkaa ko ei naurattanu yhtään.

Kävästiin tosa viikonloppuna Rukalla hiihteleen..tai ite asiasa Kuusamonraitillahan sitä lojuttiin. Kohtuu hehkeetä oli saunan jälkeen lähteä rossaileen insinööriaudilla mutka Rukalla ku SATO LUNTA!! Voi perse, joka paikka ihan valkeena ja lunta tulee sikana pitkin tuulilasia. 




Koiraki tempo hulluja puuterispiraaleja ja veti semmoset tanssit että Timoki jäis toiseksi..ei paljon ollu taaskaan ouluun tai eteläsuomeen ikävä!





Niijoo, sit kasailtiin Miksun kelekkaan vähän uutta näköä. Joskus ostettaessa se oli yhtä siisti ku kasa tiiliä oulussa.

----------


## pyynö

Täh? Onko teillä kaikilla mennyt internertit rikki, kun on niin hiljasta?
Kävin "aamulenkillä" Oukun päälle, yli ja takasin kämpille. Löysin matkalla metsänkeskeltä palan kumimattoa, jee freebie.

----------


## Mechz

kaiketi kiinnostus on hieman laskenut kaikilla tasasesti....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveisia Chilesta!

Vimosta paivaa viedaan. Chile on tylsa ku nuotio ilman makkaraa, ainaki jos pysyy lahemana rannikkoa. Santiago on ku Tukholma: yhta kehittynyt, historiallinen ja sivistynyt. Blaaah. Kaipaisin enemman laamoja, rosvoja ja auki leikattuja sikoja.

Death Roadi oli ihan jees. Meno oli tyttomaisen hidasta, tosin. Koko ajan himmailtiin, etanatki suorastaan lensi ohi. Olo oli kuin kaljattomissa bileissa. Isot pojat paahto lujjaa ohi kanjonin laitaa. Mie kattelin kaihoisana takakumista sinkoilevia kivia ja jarrutin paikalleni tyttojen valiin. Laitan kuvia, kunhan opas heittaa ne verkkoon.

Joulukuussa Suomeen, taas kuukausi Rollossa. Kai se pittaa taas Kayrastunturilla kayda.

Kimmo, tsek mailit! Vastaat heti, senkin hiivataikina!

-Meka

----------


## pyynö

Hep.

Kävin +1H aamulenkin Ounasvaaralla: Juhannuskalliolla ja "Lintutornilla". Pushbike rulestaa kun on mitä pitkin työnnellä.

Mitä viikonloppuohjelmaa ihmisillä on? Mäkipöörää(jos ei tule kissoja&koiria)?
Ol... Viin...  VIDEOilta, mulla on noita "tämänvuoden" rallidvd:itä?
Earthed 5 julkaistaan marraskuussa, pitää hommata hetimiten, vaikka 4:nen onkin kehno(Jackassöriöri.)

  = :x)

----------


## marco1

> kaiketi kiinnostus on hieman laskenut kaikilla tasasesti....



Rima vaan noussut liian korkealle, jos ei voi maustaa palstapurkausta valokuvaustaiteen rajoja rikkovalla kuvituksella niin tuntuu turhalta kirjoittaa mitään. flunssaahistaa.fi

----------


## tobbe

Meidän pitää marco ottaa kamera messiin sunnuntain lenkille, niin kehtaa tännekkin jotain kirjotella (kuvien laadusta ei takuuta). Toivotaan että tulee hyvät kelit niin päästään kunnolla rossaamaan.  :Hymy: 

Prkl, meni uudet avidit heti ilmaukseen ku takajarru ei täysin vakuuttanu. Noi hydrauliset levyt ei vaan oo mun juttu. Niil on kaikilla jotain meikäläistä vastaan. Noh jarrut on vauhdin surma.

tobbe

----------


## Mechz



----------


## marco1

Melko halvat Deoren jarrut (535) tupsahti B-D:stä tänään, eteen ja taakse 89,90e ilman levyjä... jos nuo toimii niin voi lähettää legendaarisen vuotamattomat toisenmerkkiset jarrut takuuhuoltoon mualimalle.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pillillä olutta.
ja kohtuu komia kaiffari!

meikä vois tälläviikolla latailla uusia kuvia intternettiin. niin ei topiiccimme muutu aivan aiheelliseksi sentään.

-Ttt

----------


## Mechz

Pyynö,olisko pe tai la hieman mäkipyöräilyä ja viinit lattialle.....?

----------


## pyynö

Thäts a wräp! Sopii hyvin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh, meikäki.

oisko lauantai hyvä ilta? jos tampuriini pääsee kaatuileen ja soittaan tahtia mukaan!

meillä voi vinguttaa vinyyleitä lujaa läpi yön naapureita häirittemättä, jos ei muualle pääse.

-T

----------


## Grissom

Hyviä hommia lapissa, tommosta värkkäilin ny.



Koirat värkkäs jotain ihan muuta,huh

(Halo, siis toi TAKIMMAINEN on sitte narttu..jos joku ihmettelee, niinku meki ihmetellään =D )



Anyway, viikonlopun mood, onnellinen.

----------


## pyynö

Hep. 

Onko tuo hile sitä "Make your snowmobile gay" glitteriä???
Tuo teidän koirakin on ilmeisesti snortannut sitä?

Nice  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jahaz, nyt on menty jo siihe pisteeseen et portataan imukanavia paremmin virtaavimmixi! matkinu meikää tuon moporojektin tiimoilta... :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hösmä, mm. tämän menetit:
fillarivideo_from_känny

ja trial is key.

----------


## tobbe

Terve!

Olipahan hyvä lenkki, vaikka tuo kyseinen kallion ylitys meniki vähä ketaroille. :Hymy:  Ajettiin pääasiassa keskuspuistossa, mutta tuli paloheinäkin huiputettua pariin kertaan. Käytiin Maunulan majalla kahavilla ja olipahan mukava paikka (Kiitos Marko pullakahveista). Lenkin saldona yks puhjennu sisäkumi ja tulomatkalla ajoin yhen kalliopätkän vähä kovemmin ja seurauksen eka heitto crossrideen....  :Hymy: 

Hösö kans messiin ens kerralla.

tobbe

----------


## marco1

> seurauksen eka heitto crossrideen....



Minulla on rihtaustelineet vaan 'ssridessä taitaa olla joku ihmeavain pinnoille?

Ai niin, se kisa?
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=28723

----------


## tobbe

Pittääpä tsekata. Tavallisilta ne kyllä näytti ne pinnan tyvet.

Kyllä tuo kisa pittää käyä vetäsemässä. Oli kyllä aika cyclocrossaripainotteinen kärki, mutta ainahan sitä saa yrittää. Eihän niin lyhyeen pätkään voi yli kahta minuuttia mennä..... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

LoL, loppu viilattavat moottorit niin räpelsin sitte ton varakelekanki iskuun. Kyllä kelepaa..vielä oma laitos pitäs jaksaa nävertää..ja vähän tota chickdootaki vissiin..rentoja viikonloppuja ku jakari kourassa pyörii sen 27h vuorokauesa!



Mut silti ihan vitun siistiä.

----------


## pyynö

Niin oliko tuo edellinen moottori tuosta varakelkasta?

----------


## V

myy tuo summitti tai vaiha enduroon.. jep joo..  :Hymy: 

haluttais itelläki semmonen millä vallottelis vaaroja..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeh.

lauantaina pysty ajaan vielä poolia bmx:llä!
uus muuvsi lähti. levoton alleyoop 270 isosta kaaresta pieneen ditsiin sinne poolin päälle. makiaa oli!

nii, ja skannailin filmiä:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

-tttt

----------


## Grissom

Halohaloooo <3

Kiva kuva pikkunykertäjästä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

MITÄ? onko tiitilla WP:n takki? :No huh!:  voi pillu et oon kattellinen!

----------


## Fillarimies

Diidza.. Paljollakos myit sitä WP:n öljyä?
Mää voisin joku päivä tulla hakemaan sitä sulta töistä, kun oon masserilla työharjottelussa, niin ei ois pitkä matka!
Junnu.T vaihan öljyt sillä aikaa kun oottelen saksasta Allmountain SL:ää! :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveisia, limbosta.

Huomenna lahtee syksyn viidestoista lento. Jatkan jostakin jonnekin. Mulla on kohta niin paljon lentopointseja, etta voin tilata itelle kohta taivaasta omat siivet. Kaupungeissa menin sekasin jo ajat sitten. Elan elektronisen tiketin erotusrivien muodostamassa valkoisessa avaruudessa. Vartalo multa on kadonnut jo taivaan tuuliin.

Jouluksi olen jo varaillut kymmenkunta lentoa lisaa. Sinkoilen Lappiin, lumille ja jaille, jes! Hoso, oleksie Helsingissa mestoilla 21.12, vai meetko Lappiin jouluksi? Tokihan meet? Tulisin visiitille, jos olet maan surkeassa paassa tuona paivana.

Kaiken maailman rojekteja pukkaa. Hyva homma. Mahdollisesti alan duunaamaan Carletonin yliopistolle. Teen tarkeaa tieteellista tutkimustyota, kerran kuussa: kirjaan lukemat roudanpaksuusmittarista. Se on sellainen rautakeppi, joka sojottaa tundrasta. Huomenna kayn jutskaamassa paikallislehden paatoimittajan kanssa. Se ihquilee meikaa, ihqua. Sielta kans joku pikkujopi, mahdollisesti. Kayn myos juttelemassa vakavampia tyojuttuja taalla jossain ollessani, jos vaikka kavis maiha.

Pitais kai alkaa suunnitella ens vuoden liikkuja. Pois perukoilta? Vuorille? Suunnitelmia on.

----------


## marco1

> Jouluksi olen jo varaillut kymmenkunta lentoa lisaa. Sinkoilen Lappiin, lumille ja jaille, jes! Hoso, oleksie Helsingissa mestoilla 21.12, vai meetko Lappiin jouluksi? Tokihan meet? Tulisin visiitille, jos olet maan surkeassa paassa tuona paivana.



all the flying and no play makes aatos a dull boy. 
21.12 jo menossa Rolloon, lämä pohjassa, kierrokset vakaasti 3200rpm ~110km/h, A/C 20,5C ja musana 70-luvun hevi.
Mie voin jättää avaimen etuoven maton alle jos joku tarttee yösijaa....

----------


## Hösö

Meka, jeah, tuosa eukon kanssa pohittiin tota juulua! Tulosa ollaan. Plänätään kato sillee et tuut mejä kyyisä hki-Rollon autolla? Oisko lekendaarista? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah. pari vanhaa kuvaa:







kuin siistiä tuo lumi nyt voi olla?

-T

----------


## tv.

Viikonlopuksi luvattu hyvvää säätä. Lauantaina 95% varmuudella Oukulle testiajelulle...

----------


## arctic biker

tossa hain tommilta pari osaa eilen illalla´ja mites ollakaan oli Demo näytillä...
Ihime vehje, ajoin kohtuu vauhdilla päin kanttareita eikä niitä juuri satulassa huomannu, pyörä ylitti ne tyynen rauhallisesti. Eikä se keinunut
poljettaessa yhtään. ekaa kertaan alamäkihirviön päällä, tuohan tuntui ihan polkupyörältä. Hieno vehje, pistäpä lauantaiksi kellonaikaa yös niin otan kameran matkaan, eiköhän gt oo myös saanu suht lopullisen asunsa
silloin,ja EN aja demolla alamäkeen, ja jos saat sen isäukkos puhuttua maastopyöräilyyn niin käske ottaa yhteyttä,panemma ikämiesluokan 
tiimin pystyyn...

----------


## pyynö

Ah, menen Ouluflätländsiin viikonloppuna.

----------


## pyynö

Kolla ut min ny logotyp som jag pöllide fron intternet:

http://skyrbc.skyrock.com/1.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LttQf6RqSB4

----------


## pyynö

Jaahs, ne tekee tommostakin:

http://www.bos-engineering.com/enbou...tique0500.html

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

se on melkei VALMIS!!!!

parikytäneliömetriä puuttuu vielä asfalttia ja joidenki kaarien hiominen on kesken vielä. mutta silti! kohtuu makia mesta, ,ihan levoton. suoraa jenkeistä ja etelä-euroopasta! 
kohta pääsee rullaamaan tuonne. uuuuujeee. timo on pähkinöissä!

nii, meikä on oulussa ja näin innoissaan. ei mee kaikki yxiin.

-Tttt

----------


## marco1

Pulkkamessut viikonloppuna ilmeisesti, ehtisköhän sitä sinne...

----------


## Grissom

ROVANIEMELLÄ!! JESH! ***** että helepottaa olla täälä, jotenki tilaa hengittää ja kaikkea!

Eilen oli siistit setit oulusa. Paisteltiin vähä purkereita ja veettiin nassuun. Sen jälestä tsigattiin Miami Vice DVD:tä. Valtteri oli teheny hivenen helmen löydön! Eka DVD tsigattu, muutama kymmenen jälellä!












Käykäähän ihimettelmässä kelekkanäyttelysä tota meikän Summittia. Kävin tosa äsken ronttaan sen sinne.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

bujagasha!!!

eka päivä petonilähiössä!

jokapaikka jumissa. petonia halailtu ja liuvuttu niinku jäällä konsanaan.
kohtuu kuumottava mesta. tää päivä meni ihan harhaillessa ja linjoja ettiessä ja kaariin tutustuessa. huomenna jotain muuta!

kävin käppäileen keskustassaki hymysuin. siistiä käppäillä ja ziikailla ziksejä silmiin ja hymyillä. kaikki ihan ihmeissään, mistä tuo kaveri on? ...lapista meikä.

jeh.

-tTttt

----------


## Mechz



----------


## tv.

Meleko mielenkiintosia hintamuutoksia uusissa autoissa.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/autovero.asp?m=127

Kyllä varmaan v..uttaa joillaki ja kovasti, jos vasta ostetun uuden auton arvo tipahtaa yhtäkkiä vaikka 5 tonnia  :Leveä hymy:  (sori, jos osuu jonku tämän lukijan kohdalle)

T: onnellinen pyöräilijä

----------


## Jeesus

Veikkaampa että osuu ihan vitun moneen, just noihin uusimpiin insinööriekovarmaritiisseleihinhän tuo vaikutus on suurin  :Leveä hymy:  Kannatti ostaa se uusi ja kiiltävä. Onneksi itte rossaa 20v vanhoilla ikipellistä tehdyillä lehmillä, niin eipä oo paljon elämä noissa romuissa kiinni.

Tommosta harrasteltiin ja pyöriteltiin tosa viikonloppuna. Rentoa hommaa, vois melkein harkita alanvaihdosta. melkein...



Niijoo, meikän vanahempi KELEKKAki oli sielä toissaalla lojumassa.




Luntaki sateli. Ens viikonloppuna TOIVOTTAVASTI pääsee ekoille testeille!!!!1

----------


## sami

Elikkä jos joku on lähdössä perjantaina tai lauantaina (lauantaina meluiten aamusta, illalla eppujen keikka, niin pitää olla meno kunnossa) jonkin sortin kaupunki tai oukku kierrokselle, niin mie voisin olla innokas liittymään seuraan

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jee! GSM-teknolokiapömpeli sojottaa pöytälevyllä, ip-paketit sinkoilee niin, että suussa maistuu. Internet maistuu paskalle mutta ei se mitään, huuhdon sen kahvilla alas. 

Saatiin langaton laajakaista kämpille. Siis oikia, ei mikään leikkifeikki niinku aikasemmin.

Tulin viime viikolla kämpille. Puhelin ei toiminut; olivat puhelinasentajat ulkopaikkakunnalta asti käyneet huoltamassa linjoja ja kytkemässä kaapelit ristiin kotipylväässä. Internet ei toiminut. Ovi ei auennut. Vesitankissa oli kolibakteeri. Ois ny vielä kukatki kuolleet.

Käväisin tuossa pohjolan kylillä ollessani hommaamassa ittelleni friilänserijopin aikakausilehdessä. Oon viime päivät juossut kuvia ottamassa ja ihmisiä haastattelemassa. Aika rentoa hommaa, ja päätoimittaja haluaa lähettää meikät jo vaikka minne ekan jutun ja kuvien perusteella. Saatan päästä tekemään yhtä animaatiorojektia niien kans, kans. Tekevät myös televisiota, katoppäkö.

Rahaahan toimittajanretkut ei saa nimeksikään, mutta saapahan kuvia lehteen.

Alakaa työpaikkojen ovet avautuun. Hotellinpitäjäksikin on jo vähän kyselty, mutta siihen en ala. Täysin gay riistotyöpaikka ja hirveesti siivoomista.

Täällä ei tartte olla muuta ku luotettava, niin pääsee pitkälle.

----------


## Hösö

Iltapalajuttuja!

----------


## Hösö

> Jee! 
> 
> 
> Täällä ei tartte olla muuta ku luotettava, niin pääsee pitkälle.




Ooksie nyt nii luotettava et matkaat mejä kyyisä Rolloon jouluksi? Ois saapissa uuet talavirenkaat ja paikka vappaana!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pitiki vastata, Hösö, mutta innoissani unohin. Internettiki kerkesi jo kaatua kertaalleen. Revin johdot irti modeemista, törkkäsin takaisin ja johan alako taas toimittaa.

Autoilu vois olla aika påpular. Soppii mulle!

Tuossa saapumisaikataulu:

Helsinki (HEL)
Fri 21-Dec 2007 
13:00 - TERMINAL 2

Lähettäis saman tien, toki? Siinä menee se 9 h. Oltais sopivasti perillä niihin aikoihin, kun saunat yleensä lämpiää Lapissa.

----------


## Hösö

No luulempa että Eve pääsee töistä joskus 15-17 välisenä aikana ja met lähemma ASAP sen jäläkee!  :Hymy:  Joten tuut meile ja juuaa kahavit ja sit ollaanki jo valamiita lähteen!  :Hymy: 

Saunds laik ö plään??! :Cool:

----------


## tv.

> Huhhuh, joulun jälkeen 2 sairaan kovaa keikkaa tiedossa. 26.12. Sonata Arctica Haaparannalla ja 27/28.12. Hullu Poro Areenalla muutamat heavylaulajat feat. Ari Koivunen laulaa joululauluja. Kaiken lisäksi Amorphis esiintyy 26.1. Levillä.



Nyt on liput kaikkiin nuihin, jes.

Hösö, lähekkö heinäkuusa Maidenia kattoon? 12.11. klo 9 voi alakaa varaamaan lippuja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> No luulempa että Eve pääsee töistä joskus 15-17 välisenä aikana ja met lähemma ASAP sen jäläkee!  Joten tuut meile ja juuaa kahavit ja sit ollaanki jo valamiita lähteen!
> 
> Saunds laik ö plään??!



Affirmative! Pääsen varmaan kahen maissa irtautuun lentämäkentältä, ja syöksyn bussilla No. 615 suoraan teiän postiluukun lävitse kahavipöytään, kuppi ojennettuna ja kiillotettuna. Otanko oman mukin, vai onko teillä? Entäpä mikä oli päivän pullatarjonta? Speksaillaan nää hommat nyt huolella.

Onko meillä talvirenkaita? Jos ei ole pullaa, niin nekin käy.

----------


## arctic biker

Niin Hösö kiitoksia mielenkiinnosta, se 130:nen ny oli kun ei muuta löytynyt... vakio 90 oli kuin olis ollut tanko sylisssä.Ny vaihdoin 110millisen
joka luontojaan tipautti tankoa hieman alemma, ajokoirarotuinen kun oon
ja joskus maantieläkin ajanut niin johan sitä joutaa kotona istua nojatuolis-
sa selekä pystyssä. Saatoit sie vaan olla ihan oikeassa, no mulla on ny kaikki maholliset stemmit, pitää vaan päättää oikea ennekuin tuota uutta/vanhaa maratonia alakaa gt:n istuttaa, siinä kun on tuota kaulaputkea ihan riittävästi...

----------


## Hösö

> Affirmative! Pääsen varmaan kahen maissa irtautuun lentämäkentältä, ja syöksyn bussilla No. 615 suoraan teiän postiluukun lävitse kahavipöytään, kuppi ojennettuna ja kiillotettuna. Otanko oman mukin, vai onko teillä? Entäpä mikä oli päivän pullatarjonta? Speksaillaan nää hommat nyt huolella.




Vai tuunko hakkeen? Iha kummin vaan!

Pullaksi vojjaan speksata pitkoa,torttua,piparia,keksiä,pullaa tai vaikka voileipiä!

Mut pannaan luccoon tuo! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No jos viitit, niin tuu hakkeen! Voiaan käyä lataamassa Saappi valamiiksi täyteen ilimaa, pensaa ja pyyhkijänesteitä. Ostetaan samalla pari apinaa Evelle lemmikkielämimiksi, itelle sammakot.

----------


## Hösö

kalakkuna katolle ja possu konehuoneesee!

ni neki o sit kypsiä perillä!  :Nolous:

----------


## Jeesus

Miten make se meän jouluaatonaatto? Lähetäänkö heti ku pääset irtautumaan hösön saapin lämpimästä penkistä? Varo ettet kasva siihen kiinni!

Saatana että sai sykkiä eilen. Vaihoin vihdoinki talavirenkaat ku tota luntaki tuli. Samallai menee sladia, eli turhaa vaihoin.

Kohta nokka kohti Qsamoa, sit sieltä eväät lavalle ja nokka kohti Rolloa..mukava retki taas tiedossa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

vois itekki kirjotella jotaki pitkästä aikaa.

kuuluu hyvää kiitos:
-sataa lunta!
-yö nukuttu ziksin vieressä
-pussaillu ihan liikaa
-oon päässy hitsaamaan ja jyrsimään manuaalijyrsimellä koulussa!
-tänään tiitin keikka

ja mikä parasta, oon saanu kalustolisäyksen valokuvaukseen!
kodakin kertakäyttö kamera, jonka modasin uusiokäyttökameraksi. kuhan kolvin saan käyttöön, niin laitan siihen synkkapiuhalle plugin ja sääjän sulkimen manuaaliseksi! tulee kohtuu siisti vekotin!

niin, niitä kuvia:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vielä pari.



tää jäbä oli siisti. viimeviikonlopun oulun reissulla kävin isoveljen kanssa kylillä. eipähän tarvi vähään aikaan taas mennä. ihme aivovammoja.






jeah.

ja meikä jouluna mukaan käyrästunturille! pääsen painiin koiran kanssa lattialle, kumpi sais kaminan vierestä nukkumapaikan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Käyräz! Pitää ottaa makkaranpaistotarvikkeet ja vaahtosammutin messiin.

Viimeksi meni muuten kaikki niin putkeen, ettei oikein tiiä mistä lähtiä parantaan. Voitaisko vaikka eksyä tällä kertaa, taas?

----------


## Hösö

Tai ottakaa vaan vettä matkaa? Ni tasottaa edellistä reissua sopivasti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Tommi, eihä sulla vaa vahingossa oo ylimäärästä lippua meideniin? Voisin ostaa...

----------


## Jeesus

Jaa taas on viikko kohta lusittu ja nokka näyttää pohjosta kohen. Viimeviikonloppu oli ihan sikasiisti! Lunta sato heti ku Oulusta pääs veke, koko matkan Kuusamon kautta Rovaniemelle! Tuntu kyllä niin jouluiselta ku katteli tuulilasista pihalle ja hymmyili! Kelkallaki päästiin jo rossaileen, eipä täsä voi paljon muuta ko olla onnellinen, niinku tähänki asti.





Haloki oli ihan onnessaan kun lunta löyty. Sisälläkin pyöri yks lumipallo, joka tosin puri takas.







Niinjoo, ja itsenäisyyspäivänä noriaan katteleen valaita. Siistiä seki, ei tartte hinkata oulussa pururatoja ja syyä sahanmujua.

----------


## Grissom

Moro, sama oli ostaa hevonenki. Ens viikolla ostetaan kuuraketti ja ryhävalas!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

oli viikonloppu.

pussailua ja viiniä.

kuvia jokunen:









jennin kaverille helsinkiin terveiset, kaappilukeminen on siistiä.


-Ttt

----------


## tv.

Käet ristiin ja rukoilkaamme henkissäpysymistä. 



Viikonloppuna Ylläxxelle testiajolle, toivottavasti joku rinne ja hissi on toiminnassa. Pittää laittaa suojia niin paljon ettei käy mitenkään kun kaatuilee.

----------


## Hösö

Tommi, muistuta minua et lyön sinua ku nähhää...tuo kypärä o ni vitun ruma iliman lippaa että en kohta tunnusta sua ystäväXi!1

----------


## Jeesus

Kaunista Timo. Jätkästä on sulanut selvästi jääpinta ja sisältä on paljastunut pieni arka runopoika! Tuskin teki pahaa, että pääsit Rovaniemelle etkä sinne SEINÄJOKEEN  :Leveä hymy:  

Meitsit käväs tosa perheretkellä lauantaina tuola perämettässä. Ei pahempaa ollenkaan, pakkasta -20, lunta puissa ja maassa. Vähän tuntu hyvältä istua tuhannen jeerassa ja funtsia maailman menoa ja kaupunkien turhuutta. Ens viikonloppuna on pakko päässä uudestaan! Pikkujouluhommatkin vieteltiin samoilla tulilla, glögiä ja joulutorttuja ja makkaraa ja sinappia!

Hyvä laiffi, Norja-reissuun aikaa enää muutama hassu päivä. Jesh! Siistiä päässä tähän aikaan käväseen kattoon tuota jäämeren rannan karuutta ja meressä polskivia orcia.

----------


## V

joo-o, ens vkl alkaa minunki kelkkakausi. vaikka sodiksen baanoilla. tarvis vaan alkaa maton vaihtoon.. tiiä sitte miten seki onnistuu..

----------


## Sami W

> Viikonloppuna Ylläxxelle testiajolle, toivottavasti joku rinne ja hissi on toiminnassa. Pittää laittaa suojia niin paljon ettei käy mitenkään kun kaatuilee.



Ei taida ylläksellä olla vielä rinteitä auki. Levi taitaa olla lähin ja Rukalla saa jo valita rinteistä.
Pitäis kai alkaa jo säätelemään omiakin suksia valmiiksi.

----------


## tv.

> Tommi, muistuta minua et lyön sinua ku nähhää...tuo kypärä o ni vitun ruma iliman lippaa että en kohta tunnusta sua ystäväXi!1



Uusi lippa on tilattu  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Ohhoh, poikain pakopaikkaan pääsee nyt kaikki muutkin helpolla ja vielä luvan kanssa.
http://lotta.yle.fi/rswebroi.nsf/siv...d=ContentA303F

----------


## Hösö

Ei ***** jätkät!

Kävin ajjaan tännään pyörällä, MAASTOSSA! :No huh!: 

Nyt o kyllä happi ni lopussa ja perse ruvella että vissii pittää ruveta spandexi ostoksille ja kevennyskauppaan :Leveä hymy: 

Pari kuvvaaki:



Kelit oli muuten kohillaan...

----------


## Hösö

Poljimma Laaksosta Maunulan majalle vettään mehu-leipä-pulla-kahavit.



Takastullessa puukki savus!



Ja paksukainenki oli iha vitun hapoilla...



Matkaa tuli 14.5km mettässä. Siihe siirtymät Ruoholahesta-Laaksoon ja takasin...Siistiä taluttamista kyllä oli!  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

VUODEN JUTTU :No huh!: 
Montako kilsaa poljit?

Mieki kävin ajaan.. aijai ko pelittää tuo All mountain SL hienosti :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

apinanaama. 

mikkoha just sano, että 14,5kilometriä.

!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kiinnostaa niin vitusti.

ajoin Ii:n läpi wolkkarilla. oli niin awesome, että päätin pitää sulinta auki koko matkan.



-t

----------


## Mechz

huh huh

----------


## Fillarimies

> apinanaama. 
> 
> mikkoha just sano, että 14,5kilometriä.
> 
> !



Katoppa just kirjotin sillon kun hösö oli jo laittanu tuon toisen viestin, apina :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Jeesus

Pengoin tosa viikonloppuna kuva-arkistoja. Melko makia rönkkenkuva löyty meikän säärestä. VETOKETJU, saa vaihettua vaseliinit jalkajänteisiin!



Näytti lumet heikolta niin piti lähteä sit pohjosta kohen kahavikupit hyppysissä.. Pohjosesta löyty onneksi lunta talven verta, perhanan siistiä!





Hyviä hommia.. viikon päästä uusiksi!




HÖSÖ MONTA KILSAA AJOIT LOL 500000% elämää!

----------


## Hösö

no voi kilivittu!

14.5KILOMETRIÄ JA SIIRTYMÄT PÄÄLE! :No huh!: 


 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

käytii eile kattoo joulupukkia.......................................  .

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eikäkö paljonko _ajoit_ ja paljonko _työnsit._ Etsie nyt koko 14,5 (+siirtymät) kilometriä sentään polokenu?? :S

----------


## Hösö

No en!

Arviolta talutin 4-7km! :Nolous:

----------


## pyynö

On se Oulu ihme paikka, autojakin pitää taluttaa. Timo talutti tänään minun kämriä ympäri kaupunkia, Tuiraan piti hylätä. Eipähän ainakaan pöllitä kun ei inahakkaan. Jospa se löytyy viikon päästä lumihangesta. Heeeei herätys, suu auki, täältä tulee uusi startti! UIUI

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sunnuntaina kelekkailemassa ja pilikillä. Oli kylymä ja muutenki mahtavaa. Kamera jääty ensimmäistä kertaa niin pahasti, ettei täydelläkään akulla saanut mitään reaktioita.

Poliisi sai kalan. Joona sai kalan. Mie kutitin yhtä leuoista, mutta se läx. Andy tuli metältä, ahama kelekan takapaksilla iliman turkkia.



http://tochka.jp/pikapika/2006/06/re..._kitijoji.html

----------


## Mechz

:Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Tänään oli scootilla laskemisen opettelutunti numero 2: "Kuinka nousen yksin mäen päälle ankkurihissillä"

Neljännellä yrityksellä pääsin ylös asti  :Leveä hymy: 

Pääasia että homma toimii nyt ja pääsee ylös asti. Huomenillalla taas laskemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

kävin kelekkamessuilla

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Mechz



----------


## Jeesus

Hyviä hommia. Meillä käväs yks ammattikuvaaja vähän räpsiin taidefotoja. Oli pikkusen tekemisen makua ko jätkä läiski joka ruudusta vähintään Time_photo_essay-tason tavaraa! Näki että on ennenki ollu salamat ja kamerat vasemmassa käessä!



Sitte kerättiinki kamppeet ja lähettiin surffaan pohjosen puutereille! Pakkanen paukku ja taivas oli tulessa. Kohtuu siistiä!



Hyvä ja lämmin meininki.





Enää muutama päivä ja Norjaa kohti nokka. Ei häiritte vaikkei uutta vuotta otetakkaan vastaan Oulussa.

----------


## V

täällä kelkkailtu, iteki kävin sod-luosto-sod. joku reilu 100km. paikat kipiänä.

kännykkäkuvia

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

oli viikonloppu.
meikällä oli hauskaa.
ja digitouhut on niin perseestä. tai enemmän perseestä mitä tää filmi!!!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kiitos.:

-T

----------


## Grissom

Moro Noriasta. Täälä aurinko paistaa ja vuoret on lunta täynnä. Merelläki käytiin katteleen, 
muttei sielä nähäny mitään ku 10m korkiat aallot blokkas kaiken. Ihan siistiä silti, empä oo 
ennen saanu jalakoja hapoille laivan kannella ku joutu myötäileen röykkysuoraa! 
Suomessa kuulemma sataa vettä ja lumet sulaa, ihan sama, ei oo kiirettä takas! 

Narvik oli yhtä kaunis ku aina, mutta ku oli niin vitun kiire, ei sielä fiilistelty ku hetki rannassa 
ja toinen hetki pankkiautomaattisetelintekokoneella. Tosin sen verta ehittiin fiilistellä että 
myöhästyttiin klo 22 laivasta mutta mitä sitte, ei tarttenu ootella ku 1½h merenrannassa ja 
kattella majakoitten välkettä. Kelepas seki.

Siisti maa, ehoton roadtrippi on vaeltaa pohjosesta vähän etelämmäs. 

Niinjoo, tosa ku tietty pärsättiin kaikki paikalliset dollarit sinnetänne ja mietittiin misä nukkuis yön. 
Kantsii käyttää aina täälä taktiikkaa että menee muutamalla satasella kyseleen yöpaikkaa hotelleista jne.
 Yleensä ne yötä vasten myy jäljellä olevia huoneita edullisesti. 

t: 700NOk tinkaamalla säästäneet.

Pari kuvaa, kohta lähetään katteleen etelämmäs. Vuoret on kauniita. Miltä Oulussa näyttää?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

uujea. perjantaina käytiin ostoksilla.
ekosentteristä käytiin penkoon vanhoja kameroita. löyty tällanen eurolla!
otin mukaan ja 400filmi kohta puolessavälissä.
ens viikolla kehitys ja negojen skannaus! jännityksellä venaan mitä tää tekee!?



tänään piparia, torttua ja punaviiniä!

-Timo

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Helou from Käänädä,

Aivan tajuton kiire ollu männä aigoinä, kö ollaan parin jantterin kanssa kehitelty 
maksullista virtuaalilehteä. Oon kökkiny koneen ääressä palttiarallaa 48 tuntia sekunnissa, 
plus kahavitauko 1 x neljä sekuntia per kerta 2 x viikon alkupuolella jaettuna kahdella.

Ollu niin kiire, että välillä oon unohtanu sekata villarivoorumin. :S

Alakaa olla valamis, kohta pulautetaan nettiin. Ominaisuudet: tasohyppelypeli 
joulumaassa, joulupukin kammari ja pukki, jonka päällä voi hyppiä, salainen huone, 
lukutila, johon pääsee maksamalla kännykällä 4 e. Kännykkämaksu tsekataan yli 
serveriltä. Lehtiki tehtiin ite, ja nimi on Haltiasaaga, penskoille.

Mie tein kaikki ohjelmoinnit yksin, kaveri teki graffat, toinen hoiti bisnespuolen. 
Kohta pitää vissiin perustaa virmaki.

Kaikkia sitä ehtii joutessa. Illalla koitan paneutua kuvien uploudaukseen - olis aika! 

Kampaa naamas, niin saat illan suussa banaania.

Edit: Timo, aika makia klassikkokamera!

Edit: Kimmolle hyvää reissua Norjaan. Sano turskalle terve.

----------


## Jeesus

Make, rupiahan jo pakkailemmaan reppua! Joulu on jo ovella!

Kävästiinpä tosa Narvikissa ja vähän muuallaki. Olipa vaan helevetin siistiä, noriassa oli meri sulana.









Luxusreissu, ens viikonloppuna sitte pohjosta kohen!

----------


## tv.

Huh, vuojenvaihteessa Leville  :Hymy:  

pääsee isoon mäkeen laskemaan muutamaksi päiväksi

----------


## Hösö

Joojoo, onneksi alle 2vkoa ja pääsee lappiin tästä vitu persrejjästä!

Koskahan ne valakasee tämän paskapaikan, mitä jotku kutsuu muka niin vitun hienoksi kaupungiksi...

----------


## marco1

Torjantaina menoksi, reilu viikko siis aikaa rullilla hoiperteluun, sitten lumille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Oha se 10mm aika palio enempi ku 18mm.

Size does matter u know!

----------


## marco1

Pitäskö lähteä Hösmän kanssa kaffille huomenna. Tulen keskustaan joskus puolen päivän jälkeen, ehkä kahdelta-puoli kolmelta selviää onko terve vai pistetäänkö kovemmat myrkyt mieheen.

----------


## Hösö

Paha sanoa, meinasin mennä tallille touhuamaan...

Mut soitteleppa päivällä...


Ainii, tutustuin tännään tämmöseen...



Piti kohtuu kovaa mekkalaa...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Inuvikissa taas. Huh.

Huomenna lennellaan Quebeciin quupoilemaan. Delian mutsi aikoi tehda fondyyta lauantaina. Se on enempi huume ku ruokalaji, kehuivat. Kerron asiasta lisaa jalestapain.

----------


## marco1

> Ainii, tutustuin tännään tämmöseen...
> http://www.coreorthopaedic.com/images/core_mri.JPEG
> 
> Piti kohtuu kovaa mekkalaa...



Mikäs tuo on, James Bondin partakone? Vai onko tuo semmoinen laite jolla poistetaan Lappi miehestä ja mielestä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hösö

Se o semmone kampe millä voipi kuvailla mustavalakovilimille...




Nyt sitte ootellaan...

----------


## Mechz

Hep!
Käväistiin riikan kans viikonverran katsomassa aurinkoa ja samalla tutustuttiin lissaboniin  :Leveä hymy: 



palmujakin siellä oli...

----------


## marco1

> Mut soitteleppa päivällä...



"Numret ni försökte ringa...."

----------


## Mechz

kylänpinnassa meinas mennä hukkaan...



ruoka oli oikein makoisaa ja edullista...

----------


## Mechz

herra leo kävi tervehtimässä...


kadulla törmättiin locaaleihin...


???


viikko meni että helähti...huh

----------


## Hösö

Ui *****, makia reisssu varmasti ollu!  :Hymy:  Oisko sulla Tiitti enempiki kuvia sieltä?

Marco, jaa, ei yhteyttä? Perkele ku olin tallilla ja sielä ei kuulu puhelin...  :Irvistys:  Tai kuuluu, mut hyvinhyvinhuonosti...

----------


## marco1

> Marco, jaa, ei yhteyttä? Perkele ku olin tallilla ja sielä ei kuulu puhelin...  Tai kuuluu, mut hyvinhyvinhuonosti...



Ei paniikkia, äkkiäkös sen pari tuntia sai ahistuttua kauppojen tungoksessa. Joululahjat melkein kaikki edelleen ostamatta...

----------


## J13T

*PYÖRÄ LÖYTYI JO.  JOTEN ÄLKÄÄ LYÖKÖ JOS AJAN SILLÄ* 

Joku sika vei mun rakkaan entisöidyn jopon, jos sattuu näkyy voi soitella 044-3393400/jesse 

pyörä kuvanmukainen.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä se ei sitten ***** ikinä opi.

tulin siis eilen yöstä ouluun siistillä kyyillä. 
yö/ilta meni ihan ok, ei ongelmia.

mutta tää vitun oulu alko heti näyttää mihin tää kaupunki pystyy.

heräsin ekana siinä yheltä päivällä. ok. söis ja lähtis keskustaan käymään.
linja-auto pysäkille käppäileen hyvissä ajoin. 200m ennen pysäkkiä se auto hurauttaa siitä pysäkistä ohi. ok. säästypähä ainaki 2.70e/suunta. kävelen himaan takasi ja otan faijan fillarin varastosta. tällähän pääsee näppärästi keskustaan. polen rennosti reilun 500m kunnes meikä huomaa kenkäni olevan täynnä lunta ja byysat säärien kohalta märät/lumen peitossa ja sääret jäässä. se saatanan eturengas ja lokasuoja heittää sitä lunta sieltä äyräiden yli säärille. perkele. käännyn ja rullailen vittuuntuneena himaan. kotona housuissa märät läikät ja sukat/kengät märät. vittujen *****.

moneltakohan niitä junia lähtee jonnekki poies täältä! 

oulu on kyllä niin vitun perseestä, aina tää onnistuu jollain tavalla vituttaan. ei meikä tajua.

onneksi on kettukarkkeja jälellä vielä ja musiikkia mistä lähtee hyvät fiilikset.

kiertäkää tää mesta kaukaa! niin meikä pyrkii tekeen jatkossa.

joo, ei muuta. jos sitä viimestään torstaina häipys jonnekki täältä... huh huh.
muualla on vaan niin pirun siistimpää!


-T

----------


## Hösö

on monta kameraa pojilla!

----------


## marco1

_Riehuja puri uhrinsa nenästä palasen Oulussa
16.12.2007 12:49

Poliisi joutui rauhoittamaan 27-vuotiaan miehen kaasulla ja käsiraudoilla viikonvaihteessa Oulun keskustassa.

Mies hyökkäsi lauantaina aamuyöllä Torikadulla 41-vuotiaan miehen päälle ja kaatoi tämän maahan. Mies hakkasi uhrin päätä betoniseen kukkalaatikkoon ja puraisi palan irti tämän nenästä.

Sivulliset menivät väliin rauhoittamaan tilannetta, mutta joutuivatkin itse uhreiksi. Riehuja puri yhtä väliin tullutta miestä nenään ja löi kolmea naista nyrkillä. Riehunta jatkui poliisin tuloon saakka.
_
Timppako se ei jaksanut oottaa kebabbia? Vai oliko Hempalla huono päivä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

huh, mahtaa olla väärä paikka kysellä. Oulu, viikonloppu, meikä/timo..joku ei natsaa.

Oli ihan siistiä olla taas kerran viikonloppu kauempana tästä kuran ja synkkyyden kaupungista. Timo kyllä ansaitsis jonku vuoden idiootti - palkinnon. Jätkä vapaaehtosesti matkaa tänne!

Ei täsä, hyviä hommia. Tuli puuhattua yllättäen taas vapaa-aika amishommissa, eikä vituta yhtään. 







Parasta kaikessa on tietty, että tytöt puuhaa kaverina hymyissä suin : )

----------


## Hösö

Amishommat o kyllä perkeleen mukavia!

----------


## pyynö

Rälläköintihaglöfsgoretexjeeeeeehuutaainttersp  ort!!!!!1111

----------


## Hösö

lol, myimpä spessun rungon pois!

nyt ois palio kaikkea hipoa myynnissä! ostakaapa ni tuon net teille lappiin samalla!  :Hymy: 

http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29535 tuolla o net kaikki hipot myynnissä! toimiitus hki-lahti-jkl-oulu-rollo-äkäslompolo akselille!

----------


## tv.

perkele ko oli rinteet jäässä. 2 laskua ja 3 kertaa kyljellään. Lähin sitte kotiin.

Viikon päästä Haaparannalle tappelemaan ruottalaisten kanssa.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Pääseekö niitä pitkin jo Pyhältä Roihin nii ja tietenkin takasin. Kesätvätkö jäät?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

moottorikelkat on kohtuu gay!

-Timo

----------


## Jeesus

Mr pulkkinen > Reitit on ajettavissa, mut Rovaniemen pää on kyllä yks helevetti. Lunta on jonkin verta, mutta kaikki ihan jäässä. En suosittele. Jäätki voi olla paikotellen melko arpoja Rovaniemen suunnilla, mutta kyllä niitä jokku on jo ajellu. Lisäksi en tiiä mimmonen on Käyrämöön mennessä Raudanjoen ylitys, joki on siittä kohalta kuitenki kohtuu leveä ja virtaaki vähäsen.


Sitte asiaan, enää muutama hassu tunti ja alakaa loma. Ens kerran Ouluun ja etelään vasta ens vuonna, kuinka luxusta voi olla!!!!?!!?

Pari kuvaa Nallikarista, siis Oulusta ihan. Ei uskois.





Hyviä jouluja vaan kaikille tasapuolisesti.

----------


## Jeesus

Eiku niijoo, teinhän mie elokuvanki tosa  :Leveä hymy:  Tosta, save as ja 80 megs.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/119684-1/kaus08_startup.wmv

----------


## Hösö

> Ens kerran Ouluun ja etelään vasta ens vuonna, kuinka luxusta voi olla!!!!?!!?
> 
> Hyviä jouluja vaan kaikille tasapuolisesti.




HAH! Taisin just nokittaa sut!  :Leveä hymy:  

Koska hellsinki o enempi enemmän perseestä ku oulu ja meikäki tullee tännä vasta ensvuonna takasin, ni johossa ollaan voittoa kohti menossa!

Ei muute vituta yhtää lähtiä täältä! :Leveä hymy: 


Meka hakia kohta kentältä ja kattoa mahtusko sen joululahajat kyytiin ja sit "nilikkasuoraksi" ja pohojosta kohen!


Oikeen hyvvää ja rauhaisaa joulua kaikille!  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Hyvät joulut jne. kaikille ikään, sukupuoleen, automerkkiin ja horoskooppiin katsomatta.

Hösö, täälläkin on loskaa. Mie olen pettynyt.

----------


## Sami W

Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta myös täältä.

----------


## Mechz

Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta!!

----------


## PeeTee

Hyvää Joulua ja rauhallista Uutta Vuotta!

Hah...oli vielä tunnuksekki tänne...

----------


## Grissom

Joulun kunniaksi puuhasin taas uuen leffan ;D 

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/119880-1/chickdoo.wmv

Jooja ei muutaku kinkkuja vyönalle, meikät lähtee tästä korkeemmalle pohjosiin jouluileen, sitte jatkot onki kuusamon backccantreilla. Ruleshommia, eikä oo ikävä sulille maille etelään/rannikolle.

Pari joulukuvaa. Teemana tällä kertaa: elämä on ihan ok hommia.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Mr pulkkinen > Reitit on ajettavissa, mut Rovaniemen pää on kyllä yks helevetti. Lunta on jonkin verta, mutta kaikki ihan jäässä. En suosittele. Jäätki voi olla paikotellen melko arpoja Rovaniemen suunnilla, mutta kyllä niitä jokku on jo ajellu. Lisäksi en tiiä mimmonen on Käyrämöön mennessä Raudanjoen ylitys, joki on siittä kohalta kuitenki kohtuu leveä ja virtaaki vähäsen.



Joo täällä Pyhän päässäkin on kyllä tekemistä kiertää kaikki kannot. Pitänee ajella vain pätkiä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sitä!

mulkuille ja kusipäille risuja!

-T

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Grissom

Kyllä täälä justiinsa viihtyy!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kyllä täällä justiisa viihtyy (oulu style):







illalla dokaamaan vissiinki...

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

Joululahajan mukkaan meikasta ja eukosta tullee ROLLOLAISIA ensvuona! etta kylla viihtyy ja hyvin nailla mailla! :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

23.12







24.12

----------


## Grissom

Ei paskempaa hösö, vois itekki sittenku voittaa lotossa tai jotain.

Rennot oli kelit, Rukalla rupes tuleen vettä ku ämpäristä niin lähettiin takas tänne Rovaniemen aurinkoon. Rules! Nyt vois lorvia pari päivää ja maanantain seutuvilla putki punasena lumia ettiin pohjosempaa!!











SAATANAN siistiä olla lomalla vielä viikko!! Toisinsanoen pois OULUN VESISATTEESTA!!

----------


## Hösö

27.12




Tännää sit paistettii makkaraa ja otin pimeydessä pari kuvaa...

----------


## Hösö

Rollomenoja!

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Mechz

huh

----------


## Hösö

Kiitos Rollo. Kiitos kaverit. Kiitos porukat. Kiitos KAIKKI!



Karavaani matkustaa tännää etelään, mutta meikä palaa vielä! helemi-maalisQssa sit takasin!  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Huh,

olipa hauska uusivuosi Levillä. Kolme päivää rinteessä ja vielä ehjänä, perkele että oli hauskaa. Kelit oli melkein täydelliset. 

Pitäis miettiä joku iskulause takin selkäosaan, kun jotku s..tanan urpot ei ymmärrä pysyä omalla paikallaan hissijonossa.

Huomena töihin, jes!

----------


## Grissom

Jumalauta mikä päivä! Vissiin ollu vähän univelekoja kaikessa tässä tekemisen paljouessa.. Tänäaamuna pärähettiin hereille tosa yhen korvilla päivällä ja samantien sitten pienen kuutioinnin jälkeen päikkäreille ja iltaseiskalta ylös! Kyllä kelepas puuhastella keveiden 12h + 3h unien jäläkeen! Kohta vois muuten taas nukkua hetken, aamusta taas harrasteleen. Onki tosi nihkeetä puuhata täälä lapin ihmemaassa ihan kaikkea, ku vois vietellä vaihtoehtosesti lomapäiviä oulussa vesisateessa/kylmyydessä ja sylykiä kattoon tai rasvata ketareja.

Ei meikällä muutaku että ollu ihan megahelemi parin viikon loma täsä..niin joo, vielähän tätä lomaa on jälellä pari päivää. Sit päivä duunia ja viikonloppu vapaita. Kelepaa!

Onki ollu ikävä oulun harmautta. Ku vaihtoehto on istua tulilla kavereitten kans ja naureskella suuttimen vaihtojen heleppoutta talavisäässä.



Haloki ollu ihan onnessaan mukana puuhasteluissa. Enkä yhtään ihmettele, puuttuu se jäinen jalkakäytävä ja heikotustörkyn alta paistava nurmikko (=Oulu)


Jouluhommatki oli. Ei voi moittia, ruokaa ja kivoja ihmisiä.



Miksun kans oli kisa, kumpi hommaa isomman lahjan toiselle. Voitin!

----------


## Grissom

Kuusamosaki hengailtiin. Ei äkkiseltään voi olla parempaa joulupäivänviettopaikkaa ko ikivanaha puutalo keskellä erämaata yhtä vanhojen ihmisten asuttamana. Oli muuten aitoa voita sapuskoissa! Täydellisiä ihmisiä!

 


En tiiä silleen voiko onnellisuutta kuvata enää paremmin.

----------


## Grissom

Anoppiki käännytettiin kelekkaihmiseksi. Meinas ostaa heti oman ja maalata vaaleanpunaiseksi.



Niijjoo ja se vuoski vaihtu. Hyvää uuttavuotta vaan kaikille hyville ja täydellisille ihmisille.








Eipä täsä muuta. Hyvät on ollu taas hetket täälä. Ei voi sanoa ku että täydellinen paikka ihmisten ja eläimen olla!

----------


## tv.

polokupyöräjuttu

Tuommonen juttu oli yhesä Levin lehesä...

----------


## marco1

> polokupyöräjuttu
> 
> Tuommonen juttu oli yhesä Levin lehesä...



Jepu, tuohon kyselin sitä haastateltavaa vaan eihän teitä kiinnostanut.  :Hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Haha, voi ***** mitä skeidaa  :Leveä hymy:  Just mietinki, että kohta alkaa UUSIEN RATOJEN sun muitten hehkuttelu. ***** noita on pitäny TULLA jo kahtena edelliskesänä..eikä vieläkään tajuta että jonku ne sinne pitää tehä. Jaa ja vedetty henkeä, ei kyllä me ollaan tehty ihan muuta ku veetty happia kesällä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei täsä muuta ja se siitä. Vahvalla pohjalla ollaan taas kerran. Ens kesää taas ootellaan.

Olipa muuten eka raikas talavipäiväki eilen. Tosi makia tempassa henkiä ku pakkasmittari näytti -65, ainaki siltä tuntu.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

YO!

oltiin mökillä tuolla noin.

pyydaa käytiin laskeen. oli välillä vyötäröön asti.


pakollinen, omistanpitkänsuljinajanomaavanjärjestelmäkamera  n saatanan ilotulite kuva. onneksi en kirjottanu sädetikulla ilmaan "2008". perkele.


sekava ilta oli joo.


leville onnea ja menestystä tulevaisuuteen!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Posio, tuo autonasentajien maa. 

Viime viikon keskiviikkona Volvo 244 GL Grandaddy Edition kurvasi Suutarinkorvan Esson valoihin vaihteet rutisten. Artturi ja Tappi löysäsivät kravattejaan takapenkillä pitkän Helsingin matkan jälkeen, kun Meka nosti kytkintä. Musta katku peitti Kuusamontien. Kiipeilyhakut ja tonnikalapurkit hakivat kolisten paikkaansa takakontissa, kun takarenkaat hakivat pitoa matkalla Korouomaan.

Korokota odotti kylmän koleana. Pikainen viskipullon vilautus lämmitti tulijat, muttei kämppää. Viritimme nuotion tulipesään, sytytimme kaminan. Siirryimme makuupusseihin odottamaan aamun valkenemista. Kello oli kaksi yöllä ja uni tuli oikealle kyljelle. Uneksin jääputouksista, tai sitten en.

Jännitti kuin pientä syylää peräaukossa. Ruskea Virta kohosi keltaisena vieressämme vettä valuvana kaaoksena aamun ensivalossa. Köysi oli kiinni nivusissani. Ensimmäinen liidivuoro napsahti minulle. Takapaksissa oli kuuman hotti polte, kakatti. Potkaisin jääraudat tukevasti pehmeään jäähän ja löin hakkuni napakasti korkealle.

Jää oli märkä kuin morsian. Ehkä isän puutarhahanskat eivät olleet paras ratkaisu. Viisi ruuvinväliä myöhemmin nojasin jäähän 40 m ylempänä ja pahoinvointi väänsi ruumistani kebabille. Tunto oli hiljaa mutta kuvottavasti palaamassa sormiini. Kirosin urpoa old cool -hanskavalintaa ja väänsin reitin väkisin loppuun. Sormet olivat kuin bataatit, isot ja punaiset. Varmistin vuorostani Aki-Pakin, joka kiipesi ylös ja alkoi voivottelemaan tuskissaan. Aki-Pakin kipu todennäköisesti johtui vain raskaana olemisesta, sillä Aki-Paki on aina naisten kanssa tekemisissä.

Seuraavina kolmena päivänä heräsimme aamuseiskalta, kävelimme putouksille ja kiipesimme iltaan asti. Kiipesimme huonosti, kiipesimme hyvin, nauroimme paskoja vitsejä, kerroimme hyviä. Varsinkin minä kerroin, HEHE. Illat tarinoimme kodalla jäätiköistä ja vuorista, jäästä ja kivestä, karhuista. Keittelimme teetä, maustoimme sen rommilla. Lämmittelimme avotulella ja suunnittelimme yleviä reissuja. 

Oululaiset kertoivat, että meidän Artturi oli ihan oikeasti mukava jätkä, vaikka yleensä helsinkiläiset olivatkin kusipäitä. Kerroimme oululaisille, että oululaisiksi olivat hekin ihan kohtalaisia.

Sunnuntai-iltana Korouoman parkkipaikka oli tyhjentynyt. Vain Grandpa Edition seisoi harmaana ja kylmänä paikallaan. Moottori ei inahtanutkaan, sillä akku oli lyönyt levolle. Lausuimme sille kirosanaisen rukouksen ja tuikkasimme siihen parisataa ampeeria pernulaisen Toyotan virtaa. Volvo heräsi tutisten ja kolisten. Tienoo täyttyi mustasta savusta. Akun oli tyhjentänyt sähköjärjestelmän yöllinen breakdown, jonka ansiosta 1984 ei enää sammunut avaimesta vaan valokatkaisijasta. Ehkä taivaalla loimottavilla revontulilla oli siihen jotain asiaa? Painuimme Posion Suolijärvelle saunomaan ja pohtimaan asiaa. Siellä meitä odotti Krevassi-Timo ja kaksitoistapäinen mäyräkoira.

Uusi vuosi eteni Suolijärvellä Lappi-menu hengessä sekä Karhu-koiria harrastaessa. Ei oikein koiraharrastus enää iskenyt jääkiipeilykärpäsen vielä pöristäessä goretexien lahkeessa. Korkkasin oluen innottomasti saunan lauteilla. Hauskanpitoa? Istuimme ja joimme. Istuimme ja joimme. Mieli paloi muihin hommiin.

Ja huomenna Ouluun! Kimmo, mitä jäbä meinasi?

----------


## Grissom

Meikä meinas huomenna lähtiä täältä Oulusta! Johan sitä taas viikko oltiinki täälä. Launantaina sitte lepikkoon niinku oli puhetta, oothan jo varannu teän isännältä uskollisen Grand Touringin käyttövuoron!! 

Tänään raksattiin Valtterin kans leegoja ja juotiin kurkoa. Ihan siistiä täälä oulusa! Tekasin tosa joutessa leegoista maailman ekan pneumaattisella vaimennuksella varustetun leegoisen eturipustuksen. Loppu vaan inspiraatio tohon, mutta ihan varmasti jatketaan kehitystä tulevaisuuen kakaroiden kans!





Ilmeestä näkee että viikon valvominen tekee oululaiselle terää!



Ainii, viimeviikonloppuna piti olla oulusa. Eihän sitäkään kestäny ku päivän, sunnuntaina oltiin syötteen maastossa..huh, ei harmittanu vaikka pakkasta oliki -25.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Roadtrip från Helsinki tu Rollo Hösön kanssa alako tilan optimoimisella, sillä matkassa oli koko eläintarha.



Kiire oli kova. Lappi ei odota.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Se oli meidän piisi.





Matkalla näimme poliisin pysäyttämän rekkajonon. Kuva ei ole tärähtänyt, venäläiset rekat olivat tämän näköisiä! Ei ihme että poliisi pysäytti. 



Jyväskylä-Oulu -väli osoittautui taas retken kohokohdaksi. 



Koe-eläimien päällimmäiset kommentit: "Saab on ihan hyvä ajaa."

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oulun legendaarisessa Kempeleenlahdessa oli kaikilla hauskaa viime viikonloppuna. Legendaarinen Oulunsalo siinsi toisella puolella. Legendaarista. Ostin sitten leijankin, sillä Oulu jäi tarttumattomasti sydämeeni. Näihin kuviin. Näihin sanoihin.

----------


## marco1

Lappilaisten TM testaa asumista 09-alueella, kestotestin kesto riippuu testaajien kestävyydestä. Väliarvion voimme kuitenkin jo painaa tähän.

MOITIMME:
-talvea
-kustannustasoa
-lifestyle -ominaisuuksia
-totuttua lyhyempää vuorokautta

KIITÄMME:
- hyviä liikenneyhteyksiä Lappiin

----------


## tv.

Pittää alakaa jo suunnittelemaan jotain pientä askarreltavaa kesäksi...

----------


## Valtteri

joo itekki oon miettiny kaikkea _ihan vitun siistiä_

----------


## Fillarimies

> Pittää alakaa jo suunnittelemaan jotain pientä askarreltavaa kesäksi...



Sitten kun vielä muistat laittaa sen peräluukun kiinni kun tuo subbari on tuolla niin ei rämise turhaan *rovaniemeläiset ammarit* :Vihainen: 
Ihan pyöräilijän sydäntä kaivertaa tuommoinen räminä, mitä esiintyy sampparin ympärillä.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

"...ihan pyöräilijän sydäntä kaivertaa tuommoinen räminä..."


meikän sydäntä kaivertaa rakkaus, tytöt/ttö, musiikki, taiteet ja elämä.


kukin tyylillään siis!


asiaan taas:
kävin helsingissä!
meikä diggas mestasta muuten, paitsi vaakasuorasta tuulesta ja vesisateesta.
kesällä viihtyisin bmx:n kanssa varsin mainiosti, luulisin.

torstaina pystytettiin finnish design forum:iin näyttely. perjantaina taiki:ssa loppu kritiikki ja sitten iltapäivästä avajaiset d.foorumissa. 24litraa viiniä, puheita ja hengailua. taisin päästä pussaileenki jossain välissä! 

perjantaina illasta tintti haki auton ja ajettiin se rovaniemeen.  21.15-10.15 meni aikaa.

nii, tämmöstä:



MEIKÄ! ...käykää ziikaan jos ootte helsingissä. ilmanen ineen ja 20. päivä toi näyttely lähtee lahteen, sitä ennen.



tintin uus manneauto. oli cool ja awesome. ehkä vähän radicaaliki!


täss hösö tää sun toivoma kuva. kiitos yösijasta vieläkerran.
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/121235-1/fillari_001.jpg


-Timo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

yo!

nyt loppu jeesustelut.
erosin kirkosta.
vois alkaa palvoa saatanaa ja eltaantuneita eineksiä!



näkyykö tuttuja? 
http://kekelooks.wordpress.com/
meikä!

-TtTtTtTtT

----------


## Hösö

tommi ku alat pimppaan sitä sun raidiis ni oo varovainen-> http://www.maniacworld.com/drag-racing-gone-wrong.html

----------


## pyynö

Ai tulit Saatanakaapista, tervetuloa!
Näkihän sen kyllä jo päällepäin että Perkelehän sitä riivaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

onko tuo kekelooks niiq hellooksin uskottava indie-versio?

----------


## tv.

> yo!
> 
> erosin kirkosta.
> 
> -TtTtTtTtT



Tervetuloa kerhoon.

----------


## V

joo, tuli itelläki erottua reilu vuos sitte. sillä rahalla voipi maksaa vaikka tämän syntisen intternetin kk maksun.. tulee kuite käytyä enempi itternetissä mitä kirkossa..

----------


## Hösö

kappas, tekin!

meikäki kävi ottaan piikkirenkaan pois ja tilalle sujahti kesämisukka!

jos siitä huomenna sais savut pihalle ja viritykset pelais ni vois tyytyväisenä sitte perjantaina torkahtaa...

----------


## Grissom

KYLLÄ! Tänään oli hieno päivä!

Ens kerralla sit vaihdetaan TAKARENGAS! Sit vois jo miettiä vähän että lähtis rossaileenki, vai onko se vähän liiottelua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

^^^Sanoisin että aika ekstremeä.^^^ 
Tällä pajalla pumpattiin pari päivää sitten ilmaa 5thariin.

----------


## Mechz



----------


## Valtteri

äkkiä tuli silti sellanen olo, että eissaatana, kai täältä joutaa pois



kimmolla oli tarvis uudelle painekattilalle, jonka se hulluna tohisi laittavansa skidun keulille. huomaamaton varkaus oli illan sana.



noh, siinä ku reissaamiselta selvittiin ni ruettiin heti suunnitteleen uusia hommia. datajätkä suunnitteli kaasuiskarit säiliöillä tekniikkalegoilla ja hiposmuutilla kallistuksenvakaajaperällä. ei oo turhaan kouluja käyty.

----------


## Valtteri



----------


## Hösö

> ja huomenna helsinkiin!




haha.tervetuloa,täälä o kaikki iha vitun siistiä! :Leveä hymy: 


valtteriki tahtoo plingiä, se ei vaa uskalla kertoa sitä, ku sehä ois valtavirran mukasta... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> kato ny takavanteitaki.



meikä tykkää enempi nuista etuvanteista, kato ku o enempi tuota liippiä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

niinii eli takavanteista.

----------


## Hösö

joojaa, sulla oli tuommonen gtimakatsine tyylinen kuvakulma ni aluksi hämäs.

maibääd.

----------


## V

pakko laittaa iteki kuvia ku pari vkl tunturissa kikkaillu. tarvis pitemmän kelekan


laatukuvat..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.timoaday.blogspot.com/

dynamite!

arvatkaa missä olin viikonloppuna!

-Titinalle

----------


## tv.

Taijjampa lähteä Leville, moro.

----------


## Grissom

Talavi saapu vihdoinki lumen muodossa pohjolaan. Kyllä ihiminen taas viihty, hyvin! Ens viikonloppuna uuestaan..ja sitä seuraavana..ja sitä.. Huhhuh, ei oo parempaa!

----------


## tv.

Olihan meleko täyelliset kelit taas. Aurinko paisto ja 15 pakkasta.

Yhesä lehesä oli aika mielenkiintosia juttuja:

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

Kukahan tuon järkkää!??

Melekeempä lyön vetoa että dh o tuolla huoltotierossia...

----------


## Fillarimies

Vois käyä kattomassa tuon ylläksen pyöräilytapahtuman.. Toivottavasti ei oo mitään muuta kisaa samaan aikaan..
Niin ja sitte vois hurauttaa ylös pyörällä ja tulla alas ihan jumalattomissa kikseissä :Leveä hymy:  Tommillahan on norco xc-ajoasennossa, ei muutako kuntoa kasvattamaan niin voin tulla kirittämään sua :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

TIMÅ->>>> http://www.finnexpo.fi/Table_pict/Ex...su_juliste.pdf

----------


## Valtteri

voitteko tunkea tänne vähäsen kuvia?

----------


## Grissom

Meikä alottaa kuvilla, täälä on ihan sikasiistit kelit!



Ainiin, tuunattiin aluvanteet tohon naiselliseenki kelekkaan.



Syväsessäki on ihan sairaan siistiä, kävin käppäseen kaikki vanhat DH polut läpitte, ens kesänä vois taas kävässä kerran tuola fiilistelemässä. Hösöki hommaa jostain sen Super8 rojektin ittelle että on old skool ratsu aina käytössä ku tulee tarve muistella menneitä!

----------


## Hösö

meikä jatkaa!

kävin vaisumessuilla perjantaina...ei ollu oikee mitään nähtävää...









täsä vikassa oli itte tehdyt hiilikuitukatteet, remmi, ilokaasut ja jottaa 3XX levynen takakumi...

----------


## Hösö

sama jätkä, saman jätkän pyörät, eri paikoissa...

----------


## marco1

> Meikä alottaa kuvilla, täälä on ihan sikasiistit kelit!
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/121721-1/3_001.jpg
> 
> Ainiin, tuunattiin aluvanteet tohon naiselliseenki kelekkaan.
> 
> http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/121725-1/2_001.jpg
> 
> Syväsessäki on ihan sairaan siistiä, kävin käppäseen kaikki vanhat DH polut läpitte, ens kesänä vois taas kävässä kerran tuola fiilistelemässä. Hösöki hommaa jostain sen Super8 rojektin ittelle että on old skool ratsu aina käytössä ku tulee tarve muistella menneitä!
> ...



Oho, ompa siellä lunta. Viikko vielä niin pääsee hoodeille itsekin.  :Hymy: 
Mutta muutamaksi päiväksi vaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

määki!:

koulu:


moses hazyn keikka:


kivaa!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Loin teille runon. Siinä meni kaksi minuuttia. Taidot ovat kehittyneet!

_Keveästi kohti kevättä

Time: 16:00
Blowing Snow
Temp (°C) -35
Wind (km/h) S 55
Visiblity (km) 0.4 
Wind Chill (°C) -57

Kelekasta meni tänään tulpp'a. Booailin kämpille yhellä pytyllä.

Ostin uusia tulppia, mutta en löytänyt a'vainta._

Kirjoittanut: Meka

Tänään lähti jääkiipeilykuvia puolalaiseen Extremium-lehteen (www.extremium.pl). Saa nähdä, maksavatko.

Heh, ja Oulusta tuli sähköpostia. Haluavat haastatella johonkin työpaikkaan. Mukavaa mutta karseeta. Jos sais tehdä etätyönä?

P.S. Ankeudessaan hienoja kuvia, Timo!

----------


## Hösö

Meka, tuliko se meikän maili perille HÄH?


T:Mr. Spendspend! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Mesta paikka tää Lahti. Eiku.

Hello Rrrrrvaniemi, vii lav juu oool. Täällähän on stana lunta vähän enempi kuin 09 -alueella.

----------


## Hösö

voiha kilinvittu tätä vesisaetta!

onneksi oli lepposa 12.5h päivä mopohommissa paskaa puhuen...

mr.spendspend iski jälleen...


2 Item(s) Ordered:
1. Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx GPS with 2GB Memory Card
2. RAM Mount Garmin GPSMAP 60 60Cx 60CSx Series Cradle
---------------------------
Total Amount      =  tollareita! :Leveä hymy: 


nyt sit ei ennää eksy ku suunnistaa aleksilta stokkan kautta pohjois espalle... :Sarkastinen:  :No huh!:

----------


## ellmeri

> meikä jatkaa!
> 
> kävin vaisumessuilla perjantaina...ei ollu oikee mitään nähtävää...
> 
> 
> 
> täsä vikassa oli itte tehdyt hiilikuitukatteet, remmi, ilokaasut ja jottaa 3XX levynen takakumi...



Taitaa olla naapurin pöörä!Mistä löytys tekijän nimi?Eerolan Jukka/El-Car ?

----------


## Jeesus

MORO, mites on viikonlopun kuvahommapläjäystä kehhiin? Meikät oli vähän tuola kairassa vouhottamassa. Pirkale että tuo ite keksitty moottori reppii hyvin, välillä liianki hyvin ku menee yrittämättä katolleen ja kylelleen.

----------


## Jeesus

Näppärä tuo ajatusten voimalla toimiva ohjaus. Ei menny ees puuhun pahki!









Hyviä hommia. Ens viikonloppuna jatketaan harjoituksia!

Tossa vielä sekunnin mittanen videonpätkä ko meinaa lähtiä lapasista.
http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/122088-1/lapasista.wmv

----------


## Hösö

peesaan!

sunnuntaina lasikuulapuhallettiin titaania...






jäbät samala vähä remelöi...toisella o susukin kilipiteline ja pitkätukalla oli mustangin kampiakseli...



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

lauantaina

hitsattiin



rälläköitiin




koottiin yks piru iso etupanppu




ja tietty syötiin...

----------


## marco1

Oho, olen unohtanut ottaa kuvia kun on ollut niin kivaa.  :Hymy: 
Pitänee kohta lähteä taas suksimaan, huomenna paluu harmaaseen arkeen Uandaalle.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

yo.

pro-engineer ja piti vääntää yölamppu.
tein tällasen:





viikonloppuna ouluun, lauantaina isoveljen prätkätallin avajaiset tiedossa.
1000 tölkkiä kaljaa siellä, 50-200 tyyppiä tulossa, livepändi ja mm oulun helvetinenkeleitä kutsuttu!
meikä menee kuvaan, dokaan ja heittään läppää jätkien kanssa! 


nii, aj ällöä ystävänpäivää melkei kaikille.
tehkää mitä rakastatte ja olkaa helliä toisille!

-T

----------


## Hösö

Ystävänpäiväonjokapäivä!

----------


## Grissom

Timolla siisti insinöörilamppu  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvää ystävänpäivää hyville ystäville! Ja terveisiä Oulusta, täälä on vitun kylmä tuuli! 
Kävin tossa äsken hiihtään mopolla Jäälissä mutkan,melkein loppu löpö, meinasin tipahtaa jäihin ja kuutamo mollotti. Siisti keli ja reissu!!

Huomenna Rovaniemelle, mikä oiskaan parempaa (no ehkä asua sielä)..


tämän päivän luxuus ->

----------


## Grissom

Moro, miten meni viikonloput? Kuvia kehhiin!

Käytiin lauantaina ruottisa mutka, hauskaa oli sieläki!



Ja sunnuntaina suomesa, luxus!

----------


## V

erinäkösissä tuntureissa taas on aika menny.. luntaki löyty.. rovaniemen ku siirtäs vielä johonki tunturin juureen niin kelpais.

----------


## Hösö

no voi vitu valittajat!

eikö kelepaa että son pohojosessa ja lyhyt matka kaikkialle, paitti helsinkiin!


muuttakaa tänne ni osaatte arvostaa sitä paikkaa pikkasen enempi! :Vihainen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

uujeah.

meikä selvis prätkätallilta hengissä. just ja just.
oli tatuointi mesta, livepändi, pelottavia ja rumia jätkiä, paljon kaljaa ja sammuvia ihmisiä. huh.

mutta sitten jotain muita kuvia taas viimepäiviltä:

huh.


nam.


nam.


eeva duunas lampun.


puuteri kelpais itellekki...

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tänä aamuna, meijän pihalla:



Myrskytteli, talon peltikatto paukkas ukkosena koko yön. Katottiin MASHia
ja syötiin sitruunapiirakka-kaakaoita. Eilen oli töitä koululla, mutta myrskyn 
vuoksi koulu oli kiinni. Tänään - koulu kiinni. Palakka huilaa sijaisopella siitäkin 
huolimatta.

Pennut on ihan saatanan laiskoja, eikä ne tulis kouluun kyllä muutenkaan. 
Perjantaina oli eka työpäivä, tänään viimeinen. Kokemus sinänsä, helepot
 hommat, ei ole meikän laji, mutta rahalla siitäkin maksetaan. Ihan hyvin 
meni silti viime viikolla, ja siinä missä yks meikän oppilaista heitteli kynää 
toista opea kohti, niin mie sain sen ihan hyvin haltuun. Lahjomalla, tietenkin.

----------


## Hösö

mitävittua?

ei oo taas hetkeen mittään kuvajuttuja ollu kellään?

----------


## Hösö

Joo siis kävin pillarimessuilla!






ja näin muuten OULULAISIA sielä! jätkät oli aamulla viien aikaan lähteneet ajaan että pääsevät AJOISSA HELLSINKIIN!!11 :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Aika hyviä hiihtolomakelejä lupaavat Leville. Kyllä nuilla ilmoilla viihtyy rinteessä muutaman päivän.

----------


## Hösö

Nii, mut me lähettiinki VOITTMAAN se reissu!



ainaki kerran...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz



----------


## marco1

Puh, vielä viikko ennen eksoottista Lapin matkaa odoteltavaa. Mitä kieltä siellä puhutaan, pärjääkö euroilla ja pitääkö tuoda omat vedet mukana?

----------


## tv.

Sitte vaan odottelemaan seuraavaa lomaa. Meleko ankeaa oli tulla kotiin takasin.

----------


## Hösö

nii näitä virallisia tiedotuksia taas!

su pojat ajo pyörillä...

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

eile sitte käytiin hajottamassa yks susukin supermopo!




makia muuten tuo susukin loota. koottu muovirattailla...vissii o vetoja ni vähä että kestää iliman pillettialumiinejäki!




ja tietty meilä oli ohojekirjan mukaset superhessuvassukki!

----------


## Hösö

sitte hokastiin että asennettin ylimääräsiä osia ja tuo kiksin akseli oliki väärässä paikassa...ja purkamaan!











loppuhyvinkaikkihyvin ja se saatiin nippuun! mut tuskimpa pellaa pitemmälle ku kulumantaakse...  :Leveä hymy: 

kuvia ei tietenkää valamiista rojektista ole. mutta väliäkö tuola!

tiimoo.valtteriiiiiii.kimmooo. misä tejjän täyellisen elämän kuvasarjat vkonlopulta on häh!?!?!

----------


## Jeesus

Ei ihan täyellin viikonloppu, vaan täyellinen pitkä viikonloppu. Asuttiin trailerparkissa Luostolla ke-la, ei vois olla kyllä rennompaa ko herräillä seittemän maissa, kattella ikkunasta pihalle sinistä taivasta ja lumista tunturia ja miettiä että keittäskö kahavit vai kääntäskö vielä kylykiä. Sit hengata koiran kans lumihangessa ja pärrätä vähän keskelle kairaa kelekalla pari rinkiä ja katella aurinkoisia hankia. Ei paljon tullu ikävä maalikyliin, vesisateeseen yms ankeuteen.

----------


## Jeesus

SO LIFE!









Ainiijoo, kävästiin Halon kans terppatarkkarilla kuvaileen lonkkia. Melko siisti kokemus tuoki ku elukka nukutetaan!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, tuolta se Solifer-Kimmoki näyttää aina Käyrästunturissa. Aineet on vaan vahavemmat.

Täällä ei kummempaa! Teen weppisivupisnestä Janin firman kanssa, toimittelen lehtijuttuja, yritän myyä valokuvia ja kävin pari kertaa sellinvartijahommissakin. Viime viikolla asiakkaana oli möyhömies, jointteja putoili joka taskusta. Istua jökötin penkillä kymmenen tuntia putkeen ja kirjasin "tapahtumia." Äijä nukku koko ajan.

Lauantaina käytiin kairassa kelekkailemassa. Oli mukavasti uutta lunta ja meno pehemiää, mutta siltiki se on semmosta kovaa koluamista. Kylään on muuten tullu 800- ja 900-kuutioisia kelekkoja muutama, ku paikalliset sai vähän kompensaatiorahaa valtiolta. ÄnnÄnnÄNNNN!! Sellaisia vuorivehkeitä, joilla ei tee täällä mittään.

Hesari lähesty, pitäs kuulemma tarinaa saaha. Jos päästään sopuun, niin "aloitetaan" kymmenellä tarinalla sunnuntainumerossa. Huhuh. Aattelin kopypastettaa jorinat pillarifoorumilta. Sehän on ollut menestys tähänkin asti.

Kohta pamahtaa postiluukkuun kameranjatketta, 70-200 f4. Kyllästyin 75-milliseen: eihän sillä pysty tsuumaamaan ees omiin varpaihin kunnolla.

----------


## tv.

toivoa ei ole menetetty....  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Saako noita tutkintoja nykyään hakemalla? Kätevää!

----------


## Hösö

vissii o veet sielä kirkkaita ku pohoja näkkyy! vai onko tuo lämmintä laavaa mikä kiehuu ja kuplii?  :Leveä hymy: 


ilimotusasiaa!

kepsi on nyt  				 					MISSISSAUGA:ssa!

kohta pääsee stokkalle suunnistaan!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Missisauga, jesh, se on Ontariossa. Toronto häämöttää. Sieltä varasin gepsille oman jetin Helsinkiin. Pieni lisäkulu, varaudu! Ajattelin kiiruhtaa, ennen kuin menet kokonaan hukkaan sinne Helsinkiin.

----------


## Hösö

> Missisauga, jesh, se on Ontariossa. Toronto häämöttää. Sieltä varasin gepsille oman jetin Helsinkiin. Pieni lisäkulu, varaudu! Ajattelin kiiruhtaa, ennen kuin menet kokonaan hukkaan sinne Helsinkiin.



Meikä arvostaa suuresti! Kiitti! :Hymy: 


Käväsin tallillaki! Kamat sumplittu nippuun ja kohta Rolloon! Enää muutama hassu päivä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz



----------


## marco1

> Käväsin tallillaki! Kamat sumplittu nippuun ja kohta Rolloon! Enää muutama hassu päivä!



Meinaakko viihtyä? Oot kuitenkin pehmentynyt kanelilattenlipittäjäksi joka ei kestä kylmää ja pimeää...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

> Meinaakko viihtyä? Oot kuitenkin pehmentynyt kanelilattenlipittäjäksi joka ei kestä kylmää ja pimeää...



meinasin viihtyä!

ja en juo kanelilattea. juon ihan normaalia lattea!

meikä ei kestät tätä vitun märkää,loskaa ja lämpöä! mitä täälä o maraskuusta-huhtikuuhun!

viddu talavela pittää olla pakkasta ja lunta! ei mittää vitun välimuotoja!

----------


## marco1

> meinasin viihtyä!
> 
> ja en juo kanelilattea. juon ihan normaalia lattea!
> 
> meikä ei kestät tätä vitun märkää,loskaa ja lämpöä! mitä täälä o maraskuusta-huhtikuuhun!
> 
> viddu talavela pittää olla pakkasta ja lunta! ei mittää vitun välimuotoja!



No se oli miehen puhetta. Osta meidän paritalo Rollosta, 172te kaverille...

----------


## Hösö

iha vitun kallis!

ja kumminki son pieni!



onko käytetty? droppailtu? raiskattu muuten? pohojannu koskaan?


saat näkemättä 95t€.

----------


## marco1

94m2, 2005 rakennettu ja puoli vuotta tyhjillään, sopivan kaukana ja riittävän lähellä teiän porukoista mutta ei sentään tartte vaaran päälle polkea. Lähikioskina Saarenpiste eli kebabit joutunee hakemaan edelleen Toriskeidalta.  :Hymy: 
Hinta tingattu jo valmiiksi mutta tallia ei ole joten joutunet varmaan kattelemaan muuta.

----------


## Hösö

ei helevetti!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Nilikka suoraksi ja Rolloon! JEA PEIPI! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


Jos näättä karavaanin tienpäälä ni moikatkaa...

----------


## marco1

Myöhästä, minäkin oon jo täällä ollut monta päivää...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jesh, kelekkarossit tänä viikonloppuna! Saa nähä, kuinka moni tappaa ittensä uusilla 800- ja 900-kuutioisilla. Ei täällä kukaan mitään kypäriä käytä. Rossirata on lanattu jäälle, joten ilimat on todennäköisesti aika laihat. Se voittaa, jolla on kovametallipalat.

Kohta lähtee virmapisnekset pyörimään Kanadassa! Laitoin hakemukset menemään.  :Hymy:  Valokuvia ja ohjelmistokehitystä. Hirveä riskinotto ja investointi kulminoituvat 55 dollarin lupamaksuun. 
Elämää vaakalaudalla.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

It's out!

Muutetaan tonne toukokuussa:







Pangnirtung, Baffininsaari. Vuoria, vuonoja, jäätiköitä, big wallia, töttäreeseen lässähtäviä base-jumppaajia. Sukset tilaukseen, hiihto on kuulemma hyvää. Kelekkoja on kans kateltu.

Kukas se silloin vittuili, että etten ikinä pääse vuorille asumaan?  :Leveä hymy:  Marko?

----------


## Hösö

Onnittelut! Kyllä tuo sen Oulun aina voittaa...Tänään sielä ainaki oli tasasta, tosin kahavi ja letut maistu makosalle!  :Leveä hymy: 

Rollosta löyty lunta ja autosta pensavalo....

----------


## marco1

> Kukas se silloin vittuili, että etten ikinä pääse vuorille asumaan?  Marko?



En tunnusta, jos olisin niin varmaan muistaisit. Taisi olla ennemminkin isoveikan tekosia.  :Hymy: 

Onnea muutosta, onko tuo nyt sitten parempaan vain huonompaan suuntaan?

----------


## Jeesus

Marzo ei vaan kehtaa tunnustaa, itte vielä JOUTU muuttaan VANTAALLE  :Leveä hymy:  Voe helevetti, vaikkei Oulukaan mikään luxus ole..mutta VANTAA! No, onhan sielä lentokenttä ja Tikkurilan munkki.

Onnea vaan makelle ja delialle! Ei vois olla enää parempaa mäihää! Tullaan kylään ku vaan pääsettä asettumaan (ja ostatta 5 kelekkaa talliin ootteleen meikäläisten kyläilyä)

Enää ois muutama hektinen insinööritunti, sit traileri perään ja Kuusamoa kohen! JA onhan se varma että oon just se rahoitusaudi-insinöörejä vituttava tientukko, mullei oo lomalla enää kiire mihinkään!

Luxusta, pääsiäinen ja kaikki!

----------


## marco1

> Marzo ei vaan kehtaa tunnustaa, itte vielä JOUTU muuttaan VANTAALLE  Voe helevetti, vaikkei Oulukaan mikään luxus ole..mutta VANTAA! No, onhan sielä lentokenttä ja Tikkurilan munkki.



Ilman muuta pidetään kiinni sanoista jos on jotain sanonut vaan kun en muista tuota kommentoineeni. Oon kuitenkin aina sympannut tuota Makea, se on sentään asunut ESpoosssa.
Vantaalta on kuiten lyhyempi matka Roihin kuin Oulusta, alle pari tuntia ovelta ovelle joten suuta soukemmalle siellä, muuta ite Roihin jos pystyt. Hösö sentään sai aikaiseksi paluun :hump ups:.

----------


## Hösö

Voe helevetti että täälä o parasta ja kaunista!!11 :Hymy: 


Aamula ei vitutanu yhtään herätä täältä! Vielä ku saan emännän tänne ni laiffi on täydellistä!


Busban kämppä oli muuten ihan_vitun_siisti! Varsinki se sauna! :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## tv.

Vois vaikka lähteä polokeen pyörälä tuonne ulos

----------


## Teemu N

Mekalle onnittelut pääsystä ympyräihin joihin on halunnut. 

Mieki oon juossu Helsingissä välillä aina viikon kerrallaan ja kävin ihmettelemässä Vantaalais perheen arkea  :Hymy:  Eipä ole herkkua (ei pahalla). Hösökin on päässy pohjoiseen lepäämään vai tulitko pysyvästi takas.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea Hösmälle! Vieläkö meet takaisin Tuonelaan, vai jäitkö jo Rollingstoneen? Ois mukava olla itekki siellä. Mutta täytyy tyytyä Bäffin Ailändiin.  :Hymy: 

Vihtu, kohta pääsee boulderoimaan ja kiipiämään ja putoilemaan railoihin ja kelekkailemaan ja laskemaan ja asumaan kylän parhaalla paikalla saaren kauneimmassa kylässä.

Mistä meinasit kattella kämppåå, Höxo?

Tuli muuten se linssi eilen postissa, hip[o]. Tänään vois räpsiä testiotokset.

Edit: Kiitti Teemu, tulepa joskus käymään, niin lähetään kattoon mursuja.

----------


## Hösö

Tuoneelaan matkaan jälleen maanantaina!  :Irvistys: 

HeinäQza on sit on lopulliset siirrot Paratiisiin. :Leveä hymy:  Kämpäxi aluxi vuokraluukku, pieni ja halapa! Sit aletaan katteleen omistuskuvioita. Joku ISO JA KALLIS! Tai ainaki 3h ja sauna! :Kieli pitkällä: 


Kävästiin mökiläki! Oli kohtuu hermolepopaikka, TAAS! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Joutunet sitten ens talvena Kimmon kelekkakurssille:

-Teoriaosuus, Rasvaa ja Naputa I, Nivavaaran autotallissa aamuyöstä kello kolme
-Käytännön osuus seuraavana aamuna kello 18:00 illalla, kun tiimi on saatu ylös sängyistä
-Kurssi siirtyy Napsun Nesteelle - Käytännön Kahavittelun Alkeet, Kertaus ja Jatko-opinnot
-Letka liikahtaa ensilumen alueella, jossa Trailerin Peruutus ja Hermostus
-Kolmanneksi Miten Otan Kelkan Pois Ojasta ja Kannon Nokasta
-Jos aikaa riittää, niin Makkaranpaisto ja Sinappilaadut, syventävä. Keskustelua alan ammattitermein.
-Palauttelut ja paluu pitäjille. Kahavittelun Kertaus ja keskustelua alan termein.

----------


## Grissom

Hoi tosta unohtu vielä ajelun jälkimaininkirassausiltama, eli kelkan perustekniikka osa II joka on sitte ajopäivän ilta-seuraava aamu. Opetan myös samalla viikonlopun tuntien tehokäytön, ettei ihminen oikeesti tartte unta yhtään vaan voi tehä kaikkea siistiä kellon ympäri!

Oltiin tosa vähän taas peräkairassa kuukkeleita kattelemassa. Kohtuu siistiä, lunta vyötärölle (myös mun vyötärölle vaikka se jo omalla pyöreydellä kannatteleeki), aurinko paisto ja ilosia kavereita naurelemasa ympärillä. Ens lauantaina taas uuestaan. Eteläläiset kaverit piti viiä vähän safarille, ei ollu ongelma! Alla oleva suorastaan säteili, ku eka reittivalinta vei 3m leviän sulan ojan yli..ja sit toisten linjalle sattu tommonen kuusen perkele =D




Päästiin me joskus perillekki asti, luxus kelit!



sit osa porukasta vähän tipahteli kalliolta parin metrin hankeen.

----------


## Grissom

.. ja nyt oulussa.. onneksi pätkäviikko ja taas kohta rolloon ja pohjosen tuntureille..eikä tartte olla vantaalla =D

----------


## Hösö

Olipa ihan vitun makia päästäinen!

Takavetotiisselit laulo(kiitos villen ja timpan!) ja kepappia kulu! Nyt on muuten uus klassikko löytyny! PIKKUkepapppiRIISILLÄ! :No huh!:  ihan_vitun_hyvää!
 :Leveä hymy: 

Ville soitteli sunnuntai aamuna hyvissä ajoin että lähetäänkö Olokkajärvelle katteleen lumispååria. Noh, meikä nykäs lumikengät saappaisiin ja lähin lompsiin mettään...

----------


## Hösö

Ei siinä! Oli ihan vitun täydellistä taas!

Vois alakaa laskeen päiviä että millon pääsee asumaan tuone! :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Syöpästiin tuosa yks ilta mailman parhaita keksejä! Siis ainaki nimen perusteella!



Eilen sitte päräytettiin raitiovanulla laaksonkentälle kattoon jottain safaria!

----------


## Hösö

Silivaani keskittyy lähössä aika totisesti!



Käsilläseisontaa!



DROPDROP!!!1

----------


## Hösö

Oli lepposaa!

Huomena sitte katteleen että kuka voitti! Toivottavasti Silivaani vie tuon...Sais seki vihdoin voittonsa Päitsiltä!

----------


## Fillarimies

Jos sitä pääsis koneistelemaan ens viikolla kun kone vapautuu.. 
Tommi hoi! Oletko se alpinen piirrelyt jo CAD:llä niin voisin senki ajaa alta pois :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Frankfurtista moro!

Viikonloppuna Rolloon, pitaa tulla hoitelemaan pisneksia ja onnittelemaan isaa 60-vuotsisynttareilla. Huomenna Stadissa. Hoso, huudeilla? Yosijaa?

----------


## Hösö

Huudeillaa oon! Yösija aina natsaa! Tervetuloa!

ETA?

----------


## Jeesus

Make, soitteleppa ko oot kotomaassa jos jätkällä ei oo järkyttävää määrää kotirasteja. Vois muistella menneitä ja suunnitella tulevia.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Doh! Aprillipäivä oli jo, lortot, nyt mie oon taas Kanadassa.  :Hymy: 

Edit. Tosin tuli kyllä välittömästi ikävä Rolloon.

La ajelin Georgen kanssa Clinton Pointiin, tästä 170 km itään. Matkalla vähemmin polttoasemia ja lanattuja treilejä. Aikaa meni seittämän tuntia painavan reen kanssa. Reessä noin 100 l juissimehua kelkalle, teltta ja vähän näkkärileipää. Su jäljitettiin jääkarhuja koko päivä Jäämerellä. Ahtojäätä, röykkyä, paha kelekalle. Ei saatu karhua, mutta lähellä oltiin, kilsoja 140. Ma paluu kotiin vähän eri reittiä, ja listittiin kaks poroa. Porot lihoix, rekeen. Täysillä kotiin.

Olin vähän niinkö "vieraana" ja apurina reissulla, joten kuvasaldo on maisemiin ja tilanteisiin nähen aika laiha. Näpsin vain pokkarilla aina, jos oli mahdollisuus. Mut oli siellä jotaki.

----------


## Hösö

no lolleroo!

pistin eukon siivoaan pirtin ku oli vieraita tulossa...meni hukkaan sekin! :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

:Leveä hymy: 

Joo ei kannata siivota turhaan. Sori!

----------


## Hösö

voi helekutin kelemi ku jekutit taas koko pitäjää!

mut oisko niitä äl-sarjan kuvia?

----------


## Hösö

Jaa, mahampa lähtiä Tuonelasta->RolloParatiisiin! :No huh!: 


Aika letkiää! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Kohtuu Tuonela-herran olo!

BISNESLUOKASSA piti lentää ku karjavankkurissa oli paikat täys... :No huh!:  :Hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


Nii että jos eksytte Paratiisiin ni käyäämpä kahavilla ja kepapilla sitte pariin otteeseen ainaki vähintään!

----------


## Jeesus

joo eksymässä ollaan kunhan täsä seleviää liikenteeseen.

Hösö muuten, mäntyvaarassa on kelekkahäppening tänäviikonloppuna. Käyhän tilaan uus mölyävä rotaxi ittelles niinku joka lappalaisella on.

http://www.lapinmoottorikelkkailijat...snowstar08.pdf

Käytiin tossa viikolla vähän roadtripillä seikkaileen oulun eteläpuolella. Kyllä näytti kauniin talviselta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Unohtu sanoa: hyviä mopokuvia Hösö! Meni vaan kolome päivää, että sain ne näkymään, ku nettiyhteyden nopeus on 5 kb/s. Tuli surffailtua 2 G:n kuukausiraja jo ajat sitten, ja ISP-Gestapo kuristi bitit.

Eihän mun tartte kuin aukaista Villarifoorumin Rollo-palsta, ja raja jo paukkuu! Kaks gigaa, senhän surffaa sokea munkkikin nopeammin kuin Kimmon skiidosta palaa männät.  :Vihainen: 

Sano kaikille kavereille terveisiä Rollossa, Mr. HZzz.

Tosi viehättävää tuolla Oulun eteläpuolella. Aattelikko mennä ens viikonloppuna uuestaan?

----------


## marco1

> Tosi viehättävää tuolla Oulun eteläpuolella. Aattelikko mennä ens viikonloppuna uuestaan?



Ei kannata, jos hengittäminen kiinnostaa noin niinkuin harrastuksena tai lifestylenä:
_04.04.2008 klo 15
Ilmassa on runsaasti katupölyä. Pölyisintä on pääväylien varsilla ja työmaiden lähialueilla. Aamun sade ja katujen kastelu suolaliuoksella ovat hillinneet pölyämistä. YTV:n mittausten mukaan ilmanlaatu on seudulla pääosin välttävä ja paikoin huono. Seudulle kulkeutuu edelleen pienhiukkasia ja myös otsonia, joka huonontaa ilmanlaatua Luukissa._
Onneksi mun talossa ja autossa on sisäilman suodatus ja taskussa vielä kunnon napit joiden tuella hengittely onnistuu vaikka väkisinkin.

----------


## Hösö

Terveiset kerrotaan kaikille ASAP! Oisin velipoikaaski moikkaillu eilen mutta kiire oli kuulemma Milanoon?  :Sekaisin: 


Täälä sataa muuten lunta! Ja voi olla että kohta jossain vaiheessa lähen kattoon ku kelekat ajjaa rinkiä.... :No huh!:

----------


## Grissom

Käytiin ihmettelemässä Oululaista nähtävyyttä. PITKÄ KULETUS JA LUMISAE!! 




Eiku oikeesti lähettiin möyriin Halon kans tonne paikallisille backcountreille. Metrinen puuteri vaan pölisi konepellille ko rossattiin loputtomilla puuterikentillä..no ainaki melkein..




Ihan ok  laiffi <3

----------


## Hösö

Eilen petrinyykoordi pisti maapallon pyöriin sen ympäri...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Siisti! Viis jätkää yhtä aikaa! :O

Mikä karva tossa kennolla on? Mie nypin eilen pinseteillä cencorilta Halon karvan. Oli tiukassa.

----------


## Hösö

tosa alahaala?

se on sianverta! :No huh!: 



stevepete putsas ton eilen ni enää sielä ei oo mitään, jotain havunneulasia sielä oli...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ook sie copyrait jo?

meikästä kauheinta mitä ihmiset voi tehä valokuville, on laittaa oma nimi/lyhenne/c-ympyrä kuvan oikeeseen alakulmaan. huh. siis ei ei ei!
ei se tee valokuvista yhtää sen siistimpiä tai vaikuttavempia, vaikka niin vois luullakki.

viikonloppuna ehkä vuorille.

za->

-T

----------


## Hösö

Muuta jo viddu sinne ouluun kitiseen  :Leveä hymy: 


Jätkälä vissii aika huonosti asiat ku pittää moisesta nostaa muminaa...


Jaajoo, jos sitä menis lumihommiin kohta ja sitte vaikka katteleen täydellisyyttä tuone jonnekki!

Ja ottaan ©-merkkikuvia!

Ihan vaan Timon kiusaksi!

----------


## PeeTee

Laitetaan nyt täältäki yks kuvatus...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Opettelin joutessani Adobe Flexin ja tein tollasen Rollo-biznez-saitin:

http://www.reddo.fi/

Äänet päälle, niin saundiefektit täräyttelevät kalvot ruttuun. Graffat väkersi joutessaan Kalle Erkkilä. Arvostan jos joku löytää bugeja.

Rollo nousuun!

Huomenna tulee 25 ministeriä etelästä Paulatukiin. Pitää lähtiä niitä kuvaamaan. Vievät ne tuonne erämaajärvelle kalaan, ja todennäköisesti niistä pari kuolee kylmyyteen jo matkalla. Muutama eksyy, loput hoitelevat villikoirat. Mielenkiintoista nähdä kyläläisten järjestämä "koiravaljakkoajelu." Täällä ei yskään koira oo ees nähny valjakkoa. Paraskuntoisin koira jaksaa ehkä juosta kilometrin ilman valjakkoa, jos kaulapanta on oikein kevyt.

Interwebin bittivirrat taas kunnossa, alan lappaa kuvia nettiin.

Mukavaa täällä sellinvartijahommissa, kun on läppäri ja internetti matkassa. Voisin jotekin yrittää yhistää tuon sellin monitorin interweppiin, niin näkisitte livekuvaa hermostuneena tepastelevasta asiakkaasta.

----------


## Hösö

Jea Jea!

Makia ku sattaa lunta!

----------


## Hösö

aini, ostettiin kämppä!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

***** ku o aikunen olo! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Onneksi olkoon kämpän johodosta!

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy: 

no juupajuu.

Mahtavat hommat vaan elämääki ilosemmasta tapahtumasta. 

Satuin ohimennessä selaamaan kanavan yli aika joutuin. Katoi stten mieluummin kuitenkin golffin läpivuorokaudenturnausta, läpi vuorokauden.

 :Leveä hymy: 

Nuo kuvat kuvaa aika hyvin sitä ennakkokäsitystä mitä uutisetkin pönkitti. Lupakänniläisiä kännäämässä voitonjuhlaan asti ja siitä vielä kaks viikkoa. Kyllä ei lätkän voittanutta ole.  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

> aini, ostettiin kämppä! 
> 
> ***** ku o aikunen olo!



Sitten vasta tuntuu aikuiselta kun joutuu lykkäämään reissuja tai muuta mukavaa lainanlyhennysten vuoksi.  :Vihainen:   :Leveä hymy: 
No toisaalta Rollossahan halpoja kämppiä riittää ja on siellä joku kalliskin myynnissä...

----------


## Grissom

Hitto mua naurattaa vieläki tuo alin kuva. Voin ihan hyvin kuvitella, miten ko. tapaus on kiljassu jo kiljutulla äänellään jotain whooo-tyylistä tuuletusta ja ääni on rikkoutunu ennenku se on päässy täyteen laukkaan.. onneksi. 

Vois melkeen tuuva kelekan tänne Ouluun, kun mahtava talvi näyttää jatkuvan  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Hösö

hyvää lolleroa kaikille vaan!


kevään eka MAANTIE lenkki takana ja ranne ei oo kipiä enää ollenkaan! :Hymy: 

2vkon takainen "käympä kokeileen reissu" päätty siihen että ekan vartin jäläkeen ranne oli ajokelvottomassa kuosissa...


nyt kaikki rulex ja laif natsaus 119%!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, aivan loistava kuva tuo viiminen, Valtsu! Kärpät lujittavat oululaisten identiteettiä. Kauppaa tuota jonnekki lehteen.

Onnea vaan Hösmälle! Oottelen jo innolla, että pääsen teille rillaileen.

Täällä päässä supermakkeita aikoja. Viime viikolla meillä oli kylässä singaporelais-kanadalainen lehtitoimittaja, jonka kanssa kuvailin 25 etelän poliitikon vierailua Paulatukissa. Tyypillisesti vuolassanaiset poliitiikan ammattilaiset olivat aivan mykkinä lappalaismeiningeistä. Ohjelmassa oli pilikkimistä loukal järvellä. Mie kuskasin yhen pahasti ylipukeutuneen herrasmiehen reessä mestoille. Ei meinannu oikein toinen pytty lähteä  käymään iliman rikastinta, ja jätkä oli hyytyä pensankatkuun jo alakumetreillä, syystä. Mutta ensin siltä meni selekä katki jääpateissa. Hupaa lappalaisittain!

Jäällä kerroin Ottawan poliitikoille tarinoita Kanadan Lapista ja näpsin pari kuvaa. Niille sai selittää ihan mitä vaan - kaikki meni läpi. Solmin suhteita Inuktitut-nimisen lehden päätoimittajan kanssa ja opetin sille, miten käyttää vasta ostamaansa 1000 dollarin digijärkkäriä. "Mikä tää on?" "Se on P-moodi. Sillä sinä saat hyviä kuvia." Oli aika haltioissaan pro-oppitunnista. Siinä sivussa pilikin tovin ja nappasin hyvällä yleisömenestyksellä 2,3-kiloisen taimenen. Porukan ainoan, tietenkin. Nyt ne kertoo meitistä tarinoita Ottawan kahavihuoneessa. xD

Poliitikot lähti, ja meikät pakkas kelekan toista reissua varten. Viikonloppu oltiin puurajalla, 7-8 tunnin ajomatkan päässä kotoa. Siellä kämppä, jolla oma pieni lentokenttä, ja noin metri puuterilunta. Tapettiin pari kalaa, pari lintua ja poro. Meikä paisto joka aamu pannukakkuja kämpässä, Joona keitti kahavit, Delia tiskas. Takasin tullessa 20 km tasaisella osuudella täydellinen whiteout ja GPS:stä yllättäen antenni basaks. Kaivettiin 20 vuotta vanha varagepsu ja navigoitiin sillä nollanäkyvyydessä safetyyn, meikä tuunas siihen koordinaatit. Oli hienoa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. taakia menoa oulussa.

meikät kävi reilun viikonlopun reissun siistissä paikassa. 
arvatkaa missä!

2 hollantilaista ja meikä. 3 päivää aurinkoa. yhtenä yönä 15senttiä uuttalunta ja 1 päivä hissi pyydaa!





otin digiräpsyllä 7 kuvaa.
filmiä palo reilu rulla.

lisää kuvia reissustra blogissa, viikonpäästä.

-analog-timo

----------


## tv.

Kesä lähestyy, kuka lähtee Vuokattiin 6.-8. kesäkuuta? Pitäis alakaa mökkiä hommaamaan....

Kiitti Timå palion nuista kuvista, pikkusen alako ahistamaan toimistossa istuminen. Kolomen viikon päästä talaven päätöslaskut Levillä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Pikkasen alkaa ahistamaan koulussa istuminen, kun miettii eilistä makkaranpaistolenkkiä ja lumessa kahlaamista.. :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tinppa.. Mie alan tuossa 2-3vk sisään tekemään sitä hamppipyörää, soittelen sitte ajoissa! Pitäs vähän kouluhommiaki välillä tehä :Vink:

----------


## Jeesus

Oltiin meki muutaman päivän vähähappisella vuorireissulla Ruottisa. Hervoton talvikeli vielä tuola tuntureilla, joka päivä oli melkein 10 pakkasta ja uutta lunta ja kaikkea! Aurinkoaki nähtiin pariin otteeseen. Kelpas! 

Tekasin tosa videonki, tosta voi savettaa jos kiinnostaa.

http://offroad.sevennet.net/d/124821-1/zonec08_0001.wmv














Nuo kärppäjuhlakuvat on kyllä täynnä sitä ittiään ;D

----------


## Aatos Lokonen



----------


## Aatos Lokonen



----------


## Carbondale

Melekeen yhtä arktista, ku Oukulla. Ja revontulekki melekeen yhtä hienoja...

----------


## eve

Hiihaa, terkut Oulusta  :Vink: 





> Kesä lähestyy, kuka lähtee Vuokattiin 6.-8. kesäkuuta? Pitäis alakaa mökkiä hommaamaan....
> 
> Kiitti Timå palion nuista kuvista, pikkusen alako ahistamaan toimistossa istuminen. Kolomen viikon päästä talaven päätöslaskut Levillä.



Jos oletta mökkiä hommaamassa Vuokattiin ja siellä olisi tilaa yhdelle oululaiselle.. niin olisin mielelläni mukana.

Timå, missäpäin olitte? Ensi viikolla kuoriudun oulun haisevasta heinäpäästä ja suuntana pohojonen putskun hakureissu  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Vieläkö eve ajelee? Mie kuulin Niemisen Heliltä, että oisit lopettanu ajelemisen.. No mutta hyvä, että jaksaa vielä.. Mie oon oikeastaan alkanu ajamaan Traili/xc tykitystä ja silloin tällöin DH:ta jos lukkopolkimilla uskaltaa :Leveä hymy:  
No leville tulee lähdettyä vielä ainaki toistamiseen 24 jälkeen, jos siellä vaikka tv.tä näkis :Vink:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

meikä on muuten vuokatin mökkiin tulossa. bookkaa mut siihen tv.

eve:
mökki oli narviikissa, mutta laskettiin riksgränsenissä ja björkliidenissä.
jälkimmäinen mesta on lumivarmempi, jos hissipyydaa haluaa laskea.

jos haikkaamaan oot menossa, niin joka vuoresta pitäs löytyä spotteja missä pehmeetä on.

-T

----------


## eve

Kyllähän minä ajelen. Loukkaantumiset on vain vaivanneet viime aikoina..ja ehkä sitä myötä vähän motivaation puute. Tarkoitus olisi taas ajella enemmänkin tänä kesänä, ainakin vuokatissa ja jos sinne leville on porukkaa menossa joku viikonloppu, niin olis kiva käydä tsekkaamassa paikat.

Kiitos timo, suuntana on aluksi riksu, mutta ehkä käydään sieltä sitten björkliidenissä, jos kerran paremmin on lunta. Abiskossa olisi kans kiva käydä kun siellä päin ollaan, ja sitten loppuviikosta lyngeniin haikkaamaan. Ei malta odottaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

miksu ja halo pongattu uudesta rovaniemestä.

mitä muuta.
no eevan päälle ajettiin autolla.
tyttö lensi pääeellä asfalttiin. nenä murtu ja naama ruvella. tikkejä 4. polvet mustelmilla. vaatteet silvottiin ambulanssissa ja pyörä solmuun.

homo autonajaja väitti ajavansan 20kymppiä. tuskin.
raastupaan joutuu kaiffari ja kalliiksi tulee. perkele.

oli tänpäivän kalevassaki snadi juttu tosta.

ajakaa ihmiset varovasti niillä polttomoottori ajoneuvoilla.

-T

----------


## V

jaa, jatketaan tunturi teemaa.. tuolla viihtys varmaan mäenlaskijaki

----------


## Hösö

nam!

lisäravinteita!

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


ihan ku meikä tarvis näitä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Hösö milloin  muutto pohjoiseen, millo saa tulla käymään???  :Hymy: 
Onneks olkoon kun pääset Helve... ei ku Helsingistä pois.

----------


## Hösö

10.7 tulee rekka täälä pihale. siis alustavasti.



ELI 11.7.2008 TARVITAAN KANTAJIA NIVAVAARASSA!


Ois makosaa jos ees pari kolome kaveria pääsis jeesaamaan.

Sit alakaaki remonttireiskahommat ja kylään saa tulla millon vaan! :Hymy: 


Aini, taas maistuu palautuspirtelö! NAMINAMI!  :Leveä hymy:  Meikäpä o alottanu reenaamaan.... :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeje, tänään siirtyi 67 pahvilaatikkoa lentokoneeseen! Päivä oli kiireinen, kelekastakin kerkes välillä loppua bensa. Jätti vielä toisenkin kerran välille, kun letkuissa on ilimaa. Toisen kelekan avain oli hukassa ja konehuone täynnä lunta myrskyn jäljiltä, ja mönkijä oli jäässä. Autoa ei saatu ulos, ku autotallinovi oli paskana. Mutta mitä pienistä, kerettiin kuitenkin lentokentälle pakettien kanssa!

Mutta: ei saatu konetta tankattua, ku bensapumppumies oli hukassa. Löydettiin lopulta sen pomo, joka nouti gazo-isännän paikalle. Rahdattiin koneesta samalla, ku oli kerta joutoaikaa, noin 500 kiloa limukkaa kanttiiniin.

Normipäivä! Viikonloppuna mahdollisesti taas jääkarhumetsälle.

Solminpa tuossa suhteita Inuktitut-nimisen lehden päätoimittajaan. Tekevät vähän isommalla (kuin markalla) rahalla pohjolan lehteä, ja kuvista maksetaan ihan mukavasti, $80 per ruutu. Aikoivat ostaa multa kuvia seuraavaan lehteen. Sviit. Iqaluitissa pitäis ens viikolla tavata eräs ekoturismi-Eero, joka vois ehkä tarjota mulle lisää valokuvaushommia. Pietään peukkuja, siinä on aika tärkeä jamppa.

Huh. Kämppä on ihan tyhyjä. Kuten on myös kahvikuppini.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaaha, tänään meni kelekasta tulppa. Luulin että nyt palo männät, mutta eijollusse. Kävelin kotiin, hain varatulpat, ajoin toisella kelkalla takaisin. Vaihoin tulpat. Pelasi. Ajoin toisella kelkalla takaisin, hain puistonvartija-Aaronin ja ajoin takaisin ensimmäiselle kelkalle. Nyt oli riittävästi kuskeja. Lähettiin ajelulle, ja opetin Aaronille, miten mitataan routaa. Pian toisesta kelkasta loppui pensa. Jätin Aaronin, ajoin ensimmäisellä kelkalla kotiin ja tulin takaisin bensakanisterin kanssa. Tankattiin. Jatkettiin ajelua. Ajoin yhdellä suksella mäjen rinnettä ja karvaa vaille nakkasin kylelleen. Muuta ei sitten tapahtunutkaan.  :Hymy: 

Seuraavaksi meen tankkaamaan. Mitähän sitten tapahtuu? Varmaan taas jään välille. Onneksi ei oo pitkä matka.

-Meka

----------


## Hösö

Makia asua preerialla ku välimatkat on ihan mitättömiä! Toista se o täälä pääkaupunkiseuvulla ku aika kulluu ruuhkissa...


Meikäpä oli eilen aamulla ennen 8 jo reenaamassa! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

son loppu nyt....

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jou, onnea Tommitaabermanille! Siitä se alkaa. Seuraavaksi ura. Maha. Appelsiinijuissia aamupöydässä. Aamutakki. Talouselämä-lehti. Leivänpaahinta isommalle. Urakehitys, uravaimo, urakoira, uralapsi, uratraktori. Onnea!  :Hymy: 

Onnea Hösön vartalonkehitykselle! Kerrohan tarkemmin reeniohojelmasta, älä pidä jännityksessä.

----------


## Hösö

> vaikuttaa jo sen sortin legendaariselta vouhotukselta taas että kohta jäpällä on joku kylmägalvanisoitu sykemittari timanteilla, täysjousitettu kuntopyörä ja hiilikuitupainot. sitte onki hyvä lopettaa harrastus vuoden jälkeen  ei vaa, kova juttu



 :Leveä hymy: 

hiilikuitupainot ja täysjousitettu kuntopyörä!

nää o kyllä vuoden hittituotteita! :Leveä hymy: 



meka, reenit pohjautuu lähinnä redtubeen,thehuniin ja porntubeen...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, asiallisen kuuloista vääntöä! Nuilla saiteilla tulee hyvä hiki.

----------


## pyynö

Konkranulations valmistumsenne johdosta TV!

----------


## Hösö

ni jo! onnee tommille! jätkä o nyt sitte ingenjööri! :No huh!: 

onko jotain kakkukahavihommia tiedossa? meikät nimittäin tulee Paratiisiin ens ti!  :Kieli pitkällä: 

tietty SB:n kautta...  :Vink:

----------


## Grissom

onnea Tommi, insinöörinä on aina hieno olla! 

Kaikki ostelee kaikkea, niin ostettiin meki tossa OMAKOTITALO!! Vähän lumitöitä niin hyvä tulee.



Eiku oikeesti lihavana insinöörinä on ihan vitun perseestä olla, mähöää vaan toimistossa youtube ja keskusteluvoorumit auki ja haaveilee elämästä. Eli rälläköinnistä ja sorvauksesta, siis niinku miesten töistä  :Leveä hymy:  Tommosta on taas vapailla puuhattu, ihan siistiä olla Lapissa!

----------


## Hösö

> onnea Tommi, insinöörinä on aina hieno olla! 
> 
> Kaikki ostelee kaikkea, niin ostettiin meki tossa OMAKOTITALO!! Vähän lumitöitä niin hyvä tulee.



ui saatana! palio teilä o neliötä, tai no tarkemmin kuutioita tuosa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Viimein reissu Luoteisterritoriossa suoritettu. Pakattiin eilen rekeen penziiniä, teltta ja talvimakuupussit, vähän kuivamuonaa. Gepsiin pari väypointsia, pari kehnoa karttakopiota taskuun ja menoksi. Tankki täyteen, uus hihina paikalleen, varatulupat völöjyyn. Tavoitteena La Ronciere Falls viidessä tunnissa, siellä yö teltassa, sunnuntaina takaisin. Rön, rön.

Matkalla kymmeniä neliökilometrejä valkoista lumikenttää, suurin osa kovaa röykkyä. Välillä ei lunta ollenkaan. Ei mitään referenssipisteitä paitsi kukkulat kaukaisuudessa, ja alue oli meille tuntematonta. Löydettiin huippulinjat Rummy Creekille asti. Seurailtiin nopeita ja pehmeälumisia kuruja, jotka löytyivät puoliksi onnella mutta ennen kaikkea kauniin ulkonäköni ansiosta.

Rummy Creek - George Creek. Tajuttoman kovaa lunta. Mentiin itään, mutta vallitsevat tuulet alueella etelästä olivat muovanneet lumen teräväksi poikittaisaallokoksi. Selkänikamat rytkyivät. Reki poukkoili ilmassa jalkapallona.

George Creek - La Ronciere Falls. Sama jatkui seuraavat 20 km. Lopulta oltiin putouksilla neljä tuntia lähdön jälkeen. Matkaa noin 70 km. Ei suunnistushuteja. Kortillinen fotoja kanjonista ja putouksista, kusitauko. Hiljaisuutta. Oltiin vielä ihan freesejä, joten päätettiin sittenkin mennä kotia. 

Samaa reittiä takaisin auringolaskussa ja kevyessä tuiskussa. Karibut ja riekot hilluivat rintuuksilla. Kelkanjälki oli jo melkein ummessa tuiskulumesta. Aamuyöstä kello 1:20 saavuimme kämpille selät paskana. Kokonaisuudessan oltiin reissussa yhdeksän tuntia.

Bye bye Luoteisterritorio! Tiistaina lähdetään.

----------


## marco1

Ohhoh, onpas vappuna lämmintä Rollossakin. Varokaa heikkoja jäitä.


Viikonloppua Roissa odotellessa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Joo kandee ehkä kohtapuoleen pysyä pois jäiltä, viikonloppuna tuli tutkittua, ettei ihan joka paikassa jäätä ole ollenkaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Kyllä kelepas, sunnuntaina oli jotain 15 lämmintä ja paikotellen vielä hanki kanto!







Sunnuntaina ku lähettiin etelää kohen, alkokin sateleen vettä.. saapa nähhä kuinka lumet hupenee noilla plussa-asteilla..

----------


## Fillarimies

Teemu.. Laitetaanko kohta sinne Bike-discouttiin tilausta??
Onko muilla pyöräilyn harrastajilla uusien osien poltetta kitalaessa? :Leveä hymy: 
tv.. lisää kultasta osaa pyörään.. Alat eloksoimaan kultaseksi noita muitakin osia.. Rovaniemellä lapin sinkki eloksoi muistaakseni osia :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

tilannekatsaus!

hirvaskankaalla hyvät kelit. saban keskikulutus  8.29l/100km. lounaspöydässä nakkeja ja napalmia. salaatti oli herkullista.


 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Mitä on salaatti?

ja tietty Tommille onnittelut.

----------


## Grissom

Hösö tuu pyörähtään huomenna meilläpäin, pakkaillaan kamppeita tosa iltapäivästä itäkairanreissua varten. Kahavihommia ja tilannekatsaus!

 :Leveä hymy:  4 päivää lomaa ja pois oulusta, luxus!!

----------


## Grissom

HUHHU MORO MIKKÄ KELIT TÄSÄ KUUSAMOSA!!!! Pari päivää ollaan vaan lojuttu tuola keväthangilla ja välillä rossattu ympäri sohjojänkiä kesäkamppeissa! Ihan uskomattoman siisti kevät, nytki mittarissa huitoo +20. 

Kaikista parasta on, että tätä juhlaa jatkuu vielä pari päivää. Eikä mihinkään oo kiirettä eikä aikataulua.

Miten jätkien vappu on menny/meni?

----------


## Grissom

Muutamia kevät ja kärpäset -kuvia. Ultraluxusta!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei Pohjois-Amerikassa pahemmin kemutella vappuna, ku ei taalla oo kettaan vappuhenkista. Vappuvitsit ei oikein upahtele, ja yksin saa piettaa naamaria paassa. Kavin lakittamassa tuolla yhen patsaan ja kusin ympari nurkkia, ja heti tuli poliisit. Aattele! Olin vain hengessa mukana.

Olin mie eilen rillipileissa taas, mutta ne oli eri syysta. Soin itteni kipiaksi, ku ei muutakaan voinu.

----------


## marco1

> Ei Pohjois-Amerikassa pahemmin kemutella vappuna, ku ei taalla oo kettaan vappuhenkista.



sulla kun noita hankkeita piisaa niin voisithan profiloitua myös miehenä joka toi vappuperinteet Ameriikan pohjoisosiin; siman, munkkien ja tippaleipien valmistus tuskin tuottaa ongelmia ja sitten vaan järkkäät paikalliset jampat marssimaan ja laulamaan vappulauluja. Uskon että tämä auttaa myös paikallisten viranomaisten kanssa asioidessa vaikka ne ei yhtä ehkä skarppeja olekaan kuin eteläisessä naapurissa.

----------


## Hösö

luXuz!"#!!§1§½


aurinkoa ja lämpöä!


eilen avvailtiin husaporkin konetta auringonpaisteesa ja nyt iltapuhteena repastiin isolohko osiksi ja vähä tuunattiin!  :Leveä hymy: 


vituttas olla hellsinkisä, varsinki joku vappu!

----------


## marco1

Kylmä se on kuopan reunalla täällä Roissakin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Grissom

KUVIA !!!!1 Pistäkää kuvia! (viimestään sunnuntai-iltana niin saa oulu-arjessa fiilistellä)

----------


## Hösö

hah!

meikä ei oo ottanu YHTÄÄN kuvaa!  :Leveä hymy:  ollu ni täyellistä että ei oo kerinny!  :Leveä hymy: 

tänään vois napsia ku pääsee mökile saunahommiin!



kävin muuten awwaan mopokauenki! makia venytellä ranteita tuola hiekkateilä! enkä ees kaatunu!  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

Oli tänään isosiskon pojalla 1-vuotissynttärit. Armottomat juhlat kun parhaimmillaan 5 pikkutyyppiä konttaa taloa ympäri ja meikä yrittää pysyä perässä. Melko lepposan olosia veijareita  :Hymy: 

Meikän lahja Eetulle:





Idean sain siitä, kun joku (oisko ollu Valtteri?) oli laittanu KTM:n tarroja tuommoseen.

Tuo kulkee varmasti lujempaa kuin naapurin poikien mopot  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Hösö vitun luuseri. Jätkällä miljoonan kamerat ja putket ja ei yhtään kuvvaa  :Vihainen: . Joko sie myit ne kaikki pois?  :Leveä hymy: 



Halo lahjalähettinä

----------


## Hösö

no heiiii sooooriiii ku ei oo kuvia!

meikä o vaa nauttinu täydellisyydestä ni täydellisesti että ei muuhun pysty!


waldolla TAAS komia uus auto! onko oikeen isolohko?

----------


## Valtteri

on, 1300cc

----------


## Grissom

Meikällä on sit tarjolla timmi korinvaihtorojekti, 1.6 isompilohko ja korkeussäätönen penkki! Löytyy myös 5 ripanen syylärimaskijuttu jos toi retroritilikkö ei oikeen sovi silmään! Ilmottele koska tahot tulla lunastaan sen vm 86 helmen pois sopivaan ylihintaan!

Makia olla Oulusa taas, neljä päivää täyttä nollausta ja tää ei tunnu ees pahalta paikalta enää. Loma oli onnistunu! Pari veosta lissää.










Meikällä on muuten Valtteri museomersun kontissa kertakäyttörilli!!!!!, oisko tällä viikolla aikaa tievarsirillaukseen?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Makia v-rassi, Valtteri! Kylla nyt on naapurit vihreina kateudesta. Varo ettei pollita, tai ainaki ilimoja viia renkaista.

Kai sulla on kuitenki joku toinen auto naisten iskemiseen? Kimmohan sai tunnetusti naisen vasta, kun volkkari hajosi. Kaikki ei tykkaa Kaurismaen elokuvista.

----------


## Grissom

^  :Leveä hymy: 
lolzzzz

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nuin monella kaytetylla autolla saat ehka jonku autokauppiaan tyttaren, onneksi olkoon.

Meitsi majailee Iqaluitissa, Nunavutin territorion paakaupungissa. Eka kertaa Iqaluitisissa, eka kertaa Nunavutissa. Hotellieloa, kappailya, oottelua, venailua, vartomista. Eilen syotiin iglun muotoisessa ravintolassa, jonka nimi oli reki. Huomenna Pangiin, uuteen kotiin. Sweet.

Ja ku aprillipaivaki on ohi, niin voin kertoa, etta saatan pyhkasta Suomeen tan kuun lopulla. Ois kiva itelle, mutta on aika epavarmaa viela. Hoso, pietaanko teilla sitten rillipileet?

----------


## marco1

> Ja ku aprillipaivaki on ohi, niin voin kertoa, etta saatan pyhkasta Suomeen tan kuun lopulla. Ois kiva itelle, mutta on aika epavarmaa viela. Hoso, pietaanko teilla sitten rillipileet?



Varovaisuutta tuliaisten kanssa.

----------


## Hösö

> Ja ku aprillipaivaki on ohi, niin voin kertoa, etta saatan pyhkasta Suomeen tan kuun lopulla. Ois kiva itelle, mutta on aika epavarmaa viela. Hoso, pietaanko teilla sitten rillipileet?




No jos viihyt täälä heinäkuun puoleenväliin ni vojjaan rillailla!  :Leveä hymy: 

Jaa tän kuun lopusa, kato meikähän menee sillon taas Rolloon. Tuukko kyyissä?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

Taijjampa lähteä Leville talavikauen päätöslaskut tekemään. Voishan sielä Hullusa Porosa käyä illalla pyörähtämäsä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösmä! Minä päivänä ajelet? Ainahan sulle on kyllä paska seura maistunu, nam nam. Meitin tarttis olla mezenaadeilla viimeistään 25. päivä toukokuuta, plusmiinus viistoista sekuntia. Mitä ite aattelit? Kyllä tuo meitin tulo on nyt 99-prosenttisen varmaa.

Kimmo, maakunnilla? Mitkä meisingit?

Saavuttiin Pangiin tänään. Talo on vähän murju mutta perusaatteessa ihan ok. Iso se on, kaks kerrosta. Näköala olkkarista on ihan helekatin hieno, pelastaa paljon. Tästä saa sellasen hyvän ghetto-hengailupaikan, jossa lojuu joka paikassa köysiä, leijoja, maastopyöriä ja moottorikelekanölöjytölöppöjä. Likasilla sohovilla lepää aukinaisia alan julkaisuja. Kahavikone on aina päällä. Jes!

Kävin tietenki ekana hakemassa langattoman netin kaupasta, että pääsen palstalle. Kaupan täti oli niin pihalla internet-pisneksistä, ettei ees ymmärtäny periä mitään, laitto vaan ruksin boxiin. Ruksittelusta olis pitäny periä ainaki 50 tollaria palvelumaksua ja 63 tollaria kuukausimaksua.

----------


## Hösö

> Hösmä! Minä päivänä ajelet? Ainahan sulle on kyllä paska seura maistunu, nam nam. Meitin tarttis olla mezenaadeilla viimeistään 25. päivä toukokuuta, plusmiinus viistoista sekuntia. Mitä ite aattelit? Kyllä tuo meitin tulo on nyt 99-prosenttisen varmaa.



Met varmaan puksutetaan Rolloon ja siitä I-valoon.

Alustava plääni ois pistää suappi tulille 23.pv perjantaina ja rallitella pohojosseen...

Oisko jäbälä lentoja sillon tänne? Tuu kato joskus alakuvkosta ni natsaa1234%

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, ilimoilen ku tiijän! Tuo saattais ehkä toimiakin. Mutta katotaan ensin, tulleeko lähtöjä Eurooppaan päin, ejes.

----------


## Grissom

Joo oon 24.5 viikonloppuna rollosa, oli tarkotus avvailla enskamopokautta jos ei älyttömästi sada lunta. Kauan meinasit olla täälä? Hösön cäbillä hyökkäilet perjantaiksi mestoille!

Käytiin eilen hyvästeleen talvi, lähimmä aamuseittemältä hinaan kohti Muoniota ku ei lähempää löytyny lunta. Olipa vaan helevetin siisti päivä!

----------


## Grissom



----------


## Grissom

ja kaikki oikeesti tämän takia, Muonion Seolla on munkkikahavit tarjouksessa!!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kimmo, mie voin tulla työntämään teiän mopoja suosta sillon. Voin vaikka juosta eellä ja ottaa kuvia!

Ootellaan kuvioiden natsaamiset ennen kuin teemme lisäsuunnitelmia. Vähän suunnittelin yllätyskäyntiä Suomeen. Parin palan pitää vielä loksahtaa paikalleen. :F

----------


## Grissom

Joo semmosta tarttetaanki, ko nykyjään oon niin lihava insinööri etten jaksa pukata metriäkään!

Ainiin,sain megaluxuksen synttäripalkinnon tosa. Tässä kuva meikästä parhaiden kavereiden ympäröimänä <3




Niijoo ja videoaki tosa editoin päissäni.

Tosta Save as, noin 40min päästä pitäs olla tuola serverin päässä. ehkä.
http://videot.zone-c.org/sekalaiset/...f_the_last.wmv

----------


## Hösö

aini, onnee niinQ vanhukselle!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea Hemmolle! Lisää kaasua vaan.

----------


## Grissom

kiitti vitusti, makia täsä on ollakki AIKUNEN pikkuhiliaa!

videolinkki on sitte pimiänä, tosa paskalaatunen U-tubeversio jos kiinnostaa.

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ3tcXmPVCE

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvä pätkä! Tuli hyvälle tuulelle.

Meillä on kovia mäkikelkkailusessioita tuossa kotirinteellä. Viime yönä oli loukaldudeilla hirveät paikalliserät menossa ylämäen suuntaan.

Tutustuin jo paikallisiin tapoihin: jos haluaa ryöstää kaupan, niin kätevintä on vetää kännit, kävellä kaupan työkaluosastolle, varastaa vasara ja uhata sillä kassaneitiä. Menestyminen on taattu. Kerkiää jopa purasta omenaa ennen kuin poliisi tulee ja heittää niskaperseellä tyrmään.

----------


## Hösö

Meka! Joko oot viisaampi lomareissujen suhteen?

Ainii, ilimotusasiaa! Kepsi on Suomessa, *VAIN 10 VIIKON* seikkailun jäläjiltä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Nyt se makaa tullissa sit varmaan seuraavat 6vkoa!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pearce Point, maaliskuu. Otettu uuella telepään linssillä:



Hösölle: uus 70-200 f4 L teletörppö piirtää tarkemmin ku mikään meitsin aikasempi linssi, ja värit on elävät. Ainoa vika on, että 20D:n kanssa tulee jotaki erroria kylymässä välillä. Sillon ei auta kuin ottaa linssi pois hetkeksi. Höh.

Vähän lyhyt pesäpallomailaksi, mutta vaikuttais kyllä kestävän iskut. Oli edullisempi kuin se Peten 70-200 Maasika f2.8 race-lasi. Myös keviämpi.

Kaks kuvan elukoista päätyi paloiteltuna meitsin rekeen.  :Hymy: 

Edit. Ei oo vielä varmistusta Rollo-keikasta. Tänään saattaa tulla.

----------


## Jeesus

Joko selevis make ookkonä tulosa vai ekkönäoo?

Hösö jo leipoo pipareita jäbän vierailun kunniaksi!




Kuulemma ihan kunnon pumppuki tulossa esiintyyn ihan sua varten!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lentoliput lipattaa lapasessa. Laputan Lappiin ens lauantaina, lala! Saapumisaika noin 17.

Lennot suoraan Rolloon asti, ei mitään välikujeiluja Helesingin päässä tällä kertaa. Äitin pöyvän ääreen pittää päästä! Hösön Rollo-kyydit unohtanen tällä kertaa, ku huomasin, että lentokoneessa ei saa ajaa autolla.

Kuukausi aikaa, juhannukset ja kaikki!1 Löi lykyn!

Pittää lähtiä johonki joenrantaan rillailemmaan porukalla, eikö? Kameravehkeet ja ruskettavat salamavalot matkaan! Hösö, Hemmo/Dj Mix-Master, Timå, Juho, Jamppa + elukat?

Lähetään vaikka kelluun jollaki jäälautalla pitkin Kemijokia ja pilikitään jään läpi kaloja.

Tänään käytiin reippailemassa neliä tuntia vuonoa pitkin. Napsin parit kuvia, vois yrittää paiskella nettiin sneak previewinä Päng!-istä.

Kahenkymmenen metrin päässä kämpästä löytyi iso boulderikivi. Viistoista minsaa kämpältä helevetin iso boulderi, joka oli pultattu päältä. Siitä löytynee sellaiset 3-5 tiukahkoa kuuden metrin iltareenilinjaa. Isolta kivellä istuessani laskeskelin seitsämän jääputousta (tai -ksehkoa) vieressä olevalla jyrkänteellä.

Ja kaikkia muuta kiivettävää vaikka kuinka...

Kylästä saa kuulemma vuokrattua leijahiihtovehkeitä. Kämpältä näkyy jäätiköitä, joilla voi hiihtää ja laskea.

Näyttäis täällä viihtyvän. Päng! Rules!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. läpät tännekki.

koulu loppu. työt jatkuu. huomenna lähtee viisaudenhammas meneen. pelottaa.

portfolion sain tehtyä. pitäs italiaan lähettää se. ja syyskuussa lähtä sinne vähintään puoleksivuojeksi opetteleen kieltä ja muotoilua. makiaa.


grillaus on jea.

vuokattiin pariviikkoa. harmi ja suru, mutta alkaa nää yhteiset ajotapahtumat käymään vähiin. niin siistiä ollu, niin siistiä ollu jäbien kanssa olla mäessä ja mökeillä. kiitos ja vielä nähään. mopo miehetki sinne vuokattiin perkele. hösö ja kimmo. 

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Totta vitussa Vuokattiin ollaan tulossa, tosin ehkä kait päiväreissu. Make kans, lähe messiin? Mennään meikän redneckmobiililla Oulusta tonne!! Kesäkuun 6-8.6!

Ei meikä oo lajia kuopannu, ihan aattelin että vois Oukullaki kävässä ajeleen jossain vaiheessa, siis sielä BIKEPARKISSA mistä niin hössötettiin vuos sitten ja oli jos jonkinmoista suunnitelmaa jotka nyt ei yllättäen vielä ole toteutuneet  :Leveä hymy: 

Onhan meikällä vielä sentään tallissa uskollinen Orange!

Kyselin tossa Ounasvaaran lipputietojakin, ehdotin että tälle vuodelle laskettais päivälippu takas inhimilliseen 7euroon. Viimevuonna leijuttiin melko Leveissä kun lippu oli 15egeä!!! Makia maksaa omista tuotoksista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

FIILISTELLÄÄN VIELÄ VÄHÄN!

----------


## Hösö

Wu0Catti ois kyllä luxuz mut meikäT o sillon Afrikassa...

Ja ei oo pyörääkään...  :Irvistys: 

Ja nykyään ei oo muuten teetokonetta eikä nettiäkään!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Alustavasti kuulostaa luzukselta! Yritän saaha natsaamaan. Ehottomasti kyllä menossa mukana. Tästä olen ehottoman varma.

Ei kellään olis levyjarrua myyä? Iso laikka, dh-rupeliin.

----------


## marco1

> Wu0Catti ois kyllä luxuz mut meikäT o sillon Afrikassa...
> 
> Ja ei oo pyörääkään... 
> 
> Ja nykyään ei oo muuten teetokonetta eikä nettiäkään!



Heh. Tulee hakematta mieleen South Parkin jakso jossa Cartman oli Afrikassa. 
Sori.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei elämää enää minullakaan, eikä taloa Roissa. Vaihdoin sen lättytelkkariin, siitä voi katella levyltä ja netistä muiden salattuja eläimiä.

----------


## PeeTee

Mieki kaiketi oon tulossa Vuokattiin sunnuntaina. Vois vaikka kuvailla hiukan.

----------


## Hösö

Jaa meikäT o taas Rollossa!  :Leveä hymy: 

***** että saapi oikiasti piettää vauhtia yllä jos meinaa taukoineen ajjaa päälle satasen keskarilla... :Vihainen:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eika tartte, viimeksiki ajettiin vaan kaheksaakymppia koko ajan ja satasessa oli keskarit! Oli niin nopiat tauot.

Meika tulee huomenna noin kaheksaasataa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Nikenpajalla onnistuu nykyään myös pienten kappaleiden anodisointi :Leveä hymy: 
Tosin koulussa on työpaja, kun eipä satu meikäläisellä olemaan 25% rikkihappoa kotona ja virtalähdettä..
Tällästä jälkeä tulee, satulaputken kiristin:


Tosin väri ei sovi trekkiin, mutta hieno väri kuiten..
Ja kiillotettu alumiini on aina muodissa :Cool:

----------


## Grissom

Nikke onnistuuko sähkön sininen? Kokeileppa jos natsaa, meikällä vois olla sitten muutama molikka mitkä pitäs saaha semmoseen väriin. Ja onnistuuko värjäys kesän aikana? 

Ompa meleko hienot kelit taas täsä pohjolassa! Aurinko paistaa 100-0 ja linnut laulaa. Kohta mopo käyntiin ja porukalla makkaranpaistoon, kelepaa!

----------


## Fillarimies

Kyllä uskon, että onnistuu.. Pitää vaan eka löytää oikein tumma dylonin värisävy.. Kun se väri haalistuu jonkuverran kuitenki..
Kesällä ei onnistu.. On cnc-koneistushommia ja hitsausta ja kaikkea siltä väliltä!
Menee ens syksyyn että kerkiää.. :Irvistys: 

Miepä kokeilen nyt kuitenki johonkin palikkaan sitä sinistä, että millanen tulee..

----------


## Grissom

Joo katteleppa mimmosta jälkeä tulee, sävy pitäs olla semmonen tummahko taivaansininen, esim Subarun värikartasta se löytyy.. 

Asiasta kolomanteen, kyllä kelepaa olla pohjolasa! Eilen käytiin makkaroita rillaileen takametissä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Samanlaista Subarun sinistä, eli sähkön sinistä mieki olen ajatellu.. Saapa nähdä että löytyykö vastaavanlaista sävyä :Sekaisin: 

Se on oukkukin kohta rinteistä sula.. Ja polut alkaapi olemaan jo sulat, ainaki kaupungin puolelta :Cool:

----------


## Jeesus

Olipa vaan täydellinen viikonloppu! Pitkästä aikaa puuhattiin FILLARIHOMMIA!! Make oli ihan innoissaan ettei meinannu edes Syväseen löytää, käänty vissiin 3 kertaa väärästä risteyksestä väärään suuntaan, mutta onneksi ymmärsi huutoa ja palas takasin oikeille reiteille. 

Timmi reissu, hokas ettei oo taas hetkeen paljon ajeltu. Mutta Syväsessä näky yhä olevan reitit ajokunnossa, miten muuten ku on täydellinen reittiryhmä ne sinne väsänny!

Harrille löyty varaston perältä vm -98 JAMIS DAKAR PRO!!! Eli paluu takas alkuperäiselle haltijalle on alkanut..paketissa on mm uusi ja käyttämätön kiiltävä takaswingi yms helmi osia, pullotelineestä lähtien!



Intensekin löyty ku aikansa kaivo romuja, pesasin sit kamppeen myyntikuntoon. On se vaan vieläki ihan saatanan ihana peli!

----------


## Jeesus

Hyvillä työkaluilla oli ilo rassata!



Vaaran laella oli hetki aikaa fiilistellä ennn ku syke ehti laskea!



Entinen Santa-Park näky olevan kiinni



Joku karvanaama lykkäs sit meille kesätöiksi maalata uus logo tulosuppiloon!





Kohta vuokattiin, sweet!

----------


## abcd127

You write very well, support you  油罐车油罐车 油罐车 油罐车 油罐车

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 




 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

puspus

----------


## Grissom

MEIKÄKI NÄKI TON TUOLA METÄSÄ MOPORETKELLÄ!!!!



oli hyvät rallit!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

yo.

tarviiko kukaan kyytiä rovaniemi-ranua-pudasjärvi-vuokatti matkalle torstaina illasta, kasin jäläkheen?

meikä menee ja mahtuu 1 tyyppi plus snadisti kamaa audin kuutiosentteihin.

ilmotelkaa.

kivoille ihmisille vain!

...mitä muuta. meikä paiskinu ja laiskotellu duunissa inttersportissa. kai sitä rahan eteen just tekee. 
myös käyny kuvauskeikkaa duunaan. yhet häät, 2 lakkiaiset. palkaksi radio orjat. loppuu se piuhojen oikominen.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Ruleshommia, lupaa "yllättäen" Vuokattiin taas +miljoona ja auringonpaistetta.

http://www.fmi.fi/saa/paikalli.html?kunta=Kuusamo

Eilen oltiin vähän reuhaamassa, Valtteriki kyllästy nelariin ja meinas seuraavana vallottaa piikkiluokan..on vaan meleko vinkiä vehe tommonen 125 kampekki!

----------


## Jeesus

Haloki veti sladia koko iltapäivän!

----------


## Valtteri

Baa Baa Baa Bä Bä Bä Bä Mooooo Bäb äbä Bäbbä Baa Baa Baa Baa Bäbäbä Bä Bä Bä Dom  Booo ööö Aaaa Baa Baa!

----------


## Hösö

nii mutta mix?

----------


## Valtteri

siks että pääsis poraileen ilmanputsarin kanteen reikiä lisätehon toivossa!

----------


## Teemu N

Kimo Kuusamon ja Sotkamon välissä on n. 200km. Eli miten sie tuosta näät Sään Vuokatissa. Otti ihjan sydämmestä kun jäppinen puhuu Vuokatista ja linkittää sään ennusteen Kuusamoon  :Irvistys:  Ei per...  :Irvistys: 
Tämä sää osoo jo pikkusen lähemmäksi 
http://www.mtv3.fi/saa/incs/index.sh...ty=FI_a2_ck765

Ja jos fmi:tä haluu välttämättä käyttää niin Kajaani oli hiukkasen lähempänä kuin Kuusamo.

Oulusta katsottuna vissiin klaikki näyttää niin samalta ettei tiiä minne on menossa  :Hymy: 

Hösö-> Sori en oo vielä kereeny vierailulle, mutta kyllä mie vielä jokkus jos vaikka ennenkuin pakkaset tulloo.

----------


## marco1

Teemu, helekkarin hitaat rullat noi sun vanhat, tulee pikkusen hiki&väsy kun yrittää pysytellä luistelijattarien peesissä.   :Vihainen:   :Nolous: 
Tehokasta reeniä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Teemu, elä takerru pikkuseikkoihin niinku oululaiset  :Leveä hymy:  Samalla suunnalla net on ku täältä perslävestä kattoo, eli siis paremmassa suunnassa!

Näyttäs taas että kuivat on kelit..tulee makia telttaretki! Pitäs vaan tietää mihin sinne rakentaa leirin ettei punaniskat ammu hirvinä tai karhu syö persettä irti, mökkeily kuitenkin on homojen hommaa!

Teemu muuten, jos jäbällä on tarvis uuelle kypärälle niin meikällä ois myynnisä tällanen Shoei z-one. Uuen veronen, kaks visiiriä (kirkas ja iridiumisininen). 300e on pyynti mutta voi tarjoillakki.




Ruleshommat, jos tänään uuestaan monttuileen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

JAA VUOKATTIINKO.

Hemmo, ei meillä oo telettaa! Pittää ottaa teijän kaaret-halaki-Kaira-Pro. Paitti on meillä joku puolijoukkuteltta, mutta ei me taieta osata kasata sitä.

Asutaan vaikka kuusenoksalla.

Kävin eilen jo reenaan mäkipyörällä parin tunnin suo- ja tunturilenkin Kemijärvelä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Timå, joko radiorahat on kasassa? Mieki möin tännään läjän kuvia Kanadaan inuittien kattojärjestölle, ITK:lle. Pittääköhän kohta vaihtaa allaa!

Jos vaikka eläinlääkärix.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Habitat 67, Montreal >>









Kuvissa yksi kaupungin parhaista naissurffareista, Delian sisko Lynn. Itekki oon joskus testannu zurffausta St. Lawrence-joen aallolla Lynnin kanssa, ja olihan seki hommaa. Mutta ihan kivvaa.

----------


## the apocalypse dude

töttöröö, oli mukava nähä jäbiä, ens kerralla uudelleen, mikäli ei muualla törmää.. parit räpsyt











Loput

----------


## Fillarimies

Pitää itekki käydä joskus vuokatissa rikkomassa pyörä ja omat luut..
Hienoja kuvia.. paljonko tuolla dropilla on korkeutta mistä timppa ajaa?

Lähti omastaki fillarista heti painoa reilusti pois ko vaihto sen tarvikesatulatolpan ritchey pro tolppaan.. Pyörän paino alkaa olemaan siinä 14-15kg ja sitte vanteistahan lähtis varmaan 500g-1kg pois.. mutta se nuo keventämiset jätetään sitte ens vuoteen..
Kunhan pyörä kulkee niin se on pääasia!

Onko timpalla hammasrattaasta vielä kestotestiä, vähän kiinnostas tietää sen kulutuskestävyydestä?

----------


## Jeesus

Vuokatti oli kyllä helemi reissu! Meleko nävös oli ku bullitti-mikko löyty sieltä pusikosta pyörimästä! Helevetti, oisit aiemmin ilmottanu niin oltas hommattu jäbälle joku mummopyörä alle ja oisit päässy fiilikseen  :Leveä hymy:  

Rillihommatki natsas kympillä, ihan heti ku saatiin vaan se tulille ja hiilille..eli makkaransyönnin jälkeen! No, maistu ne nuotiossa paisteltunaki ihan ok:lle!

Olipa muuten mahtava tulomatka ko Maken kans syötettiin "oikoreittiä" Vuokattia kohen. Kattoin plakaatista että Puolanka tonne->, no ei muutako sinne, koska sitä kauttahan sitä mennään Vuokattiin..noniin, hokasin 50km ajon jälkeen että ***** sehän oliki Paltamo minkä kautta sinne piti ajaa..no, pikku extralenkki matka-auto-hiluxilla ei tuntu missään..no ehkä korvissa.

Pistäkää kuvia jokka jotain kuvas..itellä ei ollu omalla filmirullalla ku trangialla puuronkeittoa ja teltan kasausta rinteessä. Telttavaihtoehto ei ollu ollenkaan huono veto, oli ainaki kylän parhaat maisemat!

----------


## Valtteri

helevetin siistejä kuvia pullittimikolla

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://timoaday.blogspot.com/
http://timoaday.blogspot.com/
http://timoaday.blogspot.com/
http://timoaday.blogspot.com/
http://timoaday.blogspot.com/
http://timoaday.blogspot.com/


zek zek.

meikän filmi kuvat.
tai osa niistä.

oli kyllä huikiaa. mikon näkeminen lämmitti sydäntä.
grilliäkin ku osaa nyt käyttää, niin pitää iltamat pitää tässä kuhan ilmat lämpiää. hep.


fillaripoika.
ratas väänty neliöksi ekan 50metrin spurttailujen jälkeen. 
ei tullu murtumia, vaan väänty meikän reisien ja pohkeitten voimasta.
eli kohtuu tinaa se alumiini oli.

-T

----------


## Fillarimies

> fillaripoika.
> ratas väänty neliöksi ekan 50metrin spurttailujen jälkeen. 
> ei tullu murtumia, vaan väänty meikän reisien ja pohkeitten voimasta.
> eli kohtuu tinaa se alumiini oli.
> 
> -T



Ei se alumiini mitään tinaa ole.. vaan sun kevennykset ryssi homman :Leveä hymy:  Mutta eipä siinä, sehän oli proto tyyppi..
Niin mie vähän veikkasinki, että ei se kestä.. mutta hieno se oli  :Vink:

----------


## Jeesus

Startattiin eilen valtterin kans taas mopot ja lähettiin taipaleelle..löyty melko hervottoman siisti paikka, vielä ku ois aurinko paistanu TÄYSIÄ niin ois jääty luultavasti asumaan tonne.. viidakon läpi piti suunnistaa että vahingossa löys perille.. Pikkusen oli suu moponrenkaana ko pääs kaislikon lävitte ja näki mitä on eessäpäin..huhhu, kilsatolkulla pelkkää hiekkarantaa!!

OOSSOM!




Ja sit vähän peukkuhommia!









Kuka lähtee juhannusperjantaina messiin Leville päiväretkelle? Meinattiin ainaki Juhon kans tehä roadtrippi sinne. Nyt on tapahtunu oikeesti jotain, www.bikepark.fi ja sieltä galleria..huhhu!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa jaa.
ei meikä tiiä onko ihan väärät tiedot meikällä päässä. mutta eikö kovempi/parempi alumiini murru ennemminku vääntyy. ku tuo väänty tosi smootisti.
mutta enivei.


leville joo vois lähtä ziikaan mestat.
saa nähä. saa nähä.
tai palosaari on palakannu vaan taidokkaan mallintajan/kuvankäsitteliän. vieny hypetyksen j-a:n kanssa toisille leveleille!!


-Tttt

----------


## tv.

Meikä on Levillä juhannuksen, torstaista maanantaihin. Voin ottaa vaikka kuvia jos lääkäri kieltää pyöräilyn.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vuokatti-matskua:





Katelkaa lissää hitaalta mutta ah-niin-rakkaalta Offroadiserveriltä:

http://offroad.sevennet.net/v/Make/V...avId=x58043c1d

----------


## eve

Oli muuten tosi hieno reissu Vuokattiin. Kiitos kaikille seurasta. Oli siistiä, muistui kesä 2006 elävästi mieleen  :Hymy: 

Osaatteko sanoa, että mikä päivä olisitte menossa Leville juhannuksena? Olen Pyhätunturilla juhannuksen ja saattaisin ehkä hyvällä tuurilla livistää päiväksi ajeleen. Kuinkahan pitkästi Pyhältä on Leville?

----------


## eve

> Meikä on Levillä juhannuksen, torstaista maanantaihin. Voin ottaa vaikka kuvia jos lääkäri kieltää pyöräilyn.



Mikäs tv:llä on ettet saisi pyöräillä?

----------


## tv.

> Mikäs tv:llä on ettet saisi pyöräillä?



Polvi on ollu pikkusen epäkunnossa kuukauden ajan. Tietyissä asennoissa jos polvea rasittaa niin silloin alkaa vihlomaan ja jomottamaan. Ensi perjantaina on taas aika lääkäriin.

On mulla jo useampia varasuunnitelmia juhannuksen viettoon.

----------


## tv.

Laitoin valituksen Vuokatin mökistä:

Kalikka-mökin epäsiisteys‏

Sent: 	Tuesday, June 10, 2008 10:28:36 PM
To: 	vuokatinlomakampat@vuokatti.net

Hei,

olimme viime viikonlopun Kalikka-mökissä. Pienen valituksen tekisin mökin siisteydestä.

Perjantaina kun saavuimme mökille ja avasimme jääkaapin oven, niin sieltä tuli ulos melkoisen paha haju. Sama juttu oli pakastimen kanssa. Pakastimessa oli jotain mustia täpliä, joita epäilimme homeeksi, mutta emme alkaneet tarkemmin analysoimaan niitä täpliä. Jääkaapin ja pakastimen ovet olivat kiinni molemmat.

Toinen yllätys oli alakerrassa ja saunatiloissa. Saunan lauteet oli selvästi uusittu, mutta alakerran siivous oli jäänyt tekemättä. Lattialla oli hiekkaa, sahanpurua, pieniä puunkappaleita ja nauloja. Lauteiden päällä oli puupölyä. Ensimmäisenä piti ottaa siivousharja ja imuri käteen ja alkaa siivoamaan alakertaa. Tämä tuotti mielipahaa koko porukalle.

Aikaisempina kesinä, kun olemme olleet teidän mokeissänne, emme ole havainneet minkäänlaista epäsiisteyttä. Mökit sijaitsevat ihanteellisella paikalla meidän harrastustoimintaa ajatellen. Viime viikonlopun epäsiisti mökki tulee todennäköisesti vaikuttamaan tulevaisuuden Vuokattireissujemme majoituspaikan valintaan.

Kesäterveisin
T.... V......... Rovaniemeltä

----------


## Valtteri

hyvä! löit luun kurkkuun niille!

----------


## Jeesus

:Leveä hymy:  Rules Tommi! Kova kovaa vasten!! Ootin kyllä lopuksi VÄHÄN enempi raivoa ja kipinöitä, mutta meneehän se noinki!

Viikonloppuna Pudasjärvelle vähän kuramoppoileen hiekkateitä eestaas, kohtuu luxusta taas tiiossa!

----------


## Fillarimies

Joo, sitä vaan vielä, että.. Mun käsittääkseni lämpökäsitelty alumiini (alumiiniset pyörän rungot) ne murtuu, mutta konealumiini ittessään ei ole ainakaan minun taivutteluiden osalta murtunu.. Että kait se kone alumiini on jonkuverran kovaa ja enemmän sitkeää ja lämpökäsittely saa siihen kovuutta, mutta se haurastuu.. Pitääpä ottaa asiasta selvää ihan opettajalta joskus  :Vink: 

Jokos tommilla on edenny tuo autohifistely? Ainaki vähän aikaa sitten näytti aika puretulta nuo katteet..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikä paikka? Vinkki: ajetti, tankatti, grillatti.

----------


## marco1

r-katti?

Mutta onkos siellä Rollossa kukkaan Jussina rosskantri/maantieajokunnossa tai ees paikalla? Matkat on sovittu ja varattu ja Voksi-keula lähetetty kaiken varalta huoltoon just äsken.  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Iso-M -> Mie pyörin Roin seudulla Jussin ja kävinpä tänään eka kerran ajamassa tälle kesälle. Viimeks kun ajoin oli vielä lumi maassa. 

Kimmo oot onnistunu ottamaan kuvan Vuokatin vaaralta, kun punaniska auto lipuu auringon laskuun, maisemasta joka oli vanhassa 500 mk setelissä heti tuossa Urkin oikealla puolella  :Hymy: 
http://riemun.huuto.net/auctionimage...c1eab-orig.jpg

Tosin se setellin kuva on tuolta mutkasta joa kääntyy tuon suoran päässä vasempaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ajatuksena oli modernisoitu viiensaanmarkan seteli.  :Hymy:  Parempi siis heti tehä seleväksi, että Kimmo Kaleva Kekkonen oli ratin takana, meikä oli kameroissa.

Mie aattelin kävästä Levillä ehkä torstaina. Perjantaina en pääse. Sunnuntai vois olla vaihtoehto numero b). Onko perjantaina ees mikkään auki? Hissi?

T: Hippi-Make

----------


## marco1

> Iso-M -> Mie pyörin Roin seudulla Jussin ja kävinpä tänään eka kerran ajamassa tälle kesälle.



se on medium-M tässä vaiheessa, en ehdi syödä kunnon lounasta tai aamiasta joten 82kg on mahdollista tälle kesälle urheilun vähäisyydestä huolimatta.  :Irvistys: 
KesäMopomiehenä oot itse kuitenkin hankkinut kunnon tynnyrin jo talvisixpäkin tilalle...

Käydäänpä ajamassa jos saan keualn takaisin ajoissa..

----------


## Fillarimies

> se on medium-M tässä vaiheessa, en ehdi syödä kunnon lounasta tai aamiasta joten 82kg on mahdollista tälle kesälle urheilun vähäisyydestä huolimatta. 
> KesäMopomiehenä oot itse kuitenkin hankkinut kunnon tynnyrin jo talvisixpäkin tilalle...
> 
> Käydäänpä ajamassa jos saan keualn takaisin ajoissa..



Pysyykö teiän mukana, vai meenkö ittekseni kurvailemaan?

Ei se teemu huomannu vaikka moikkasin tuossa veitikantien kohdalla.. Kait sillä oli sitte niin kauhea itutus päällä, että ei halunnu suututtaa muita vihaisilla katseilla :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Pysyykö teiän mukana, vai meenkö ittekseni kurvailemaan?



Ei pysy, yleensä kukaan ei ole jaksanut meidän riiraid-taukoja...  :Leveä hymy: 
Ilman muuta voi tulla mukaan mutta kattellaan aikatauluja, Foxi on tosissaan reissussa ja jos ei palaa niin pitää ajella _on the road_. Ehkä ironmankin on maisemissa ja Meridassa ilmaa kummeissa?

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin no Teemun perässä just ja just pysyy jos sattuupi lipsahtamaan semmonen lause kuin: Ajetaanko vähän lujempaa?  :Leveä hymy: 
Pitääpä kattoa joko se olo ois semmonen että viikon päästä uskaltais jo ajaa ihan oikeasti, että ei maksa repeä tai tule sydänlihaksen tulehdusta :S

Pitäs käydä kattoon joku viikko, että onko olkkavaarassa vielä märkää  :Hymy: 

Just äsken hitsasin 18 pöydän runkoa.. puuuh.. Hikistä hommaa..

----------


## Grissom

Tosta prikkaläjästä kasaantu mopo, huomenna luontoretkelle!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lissää Vuokatista:

----------


## tv.

AAAAAHHHHHH......  ja eiku nokka kohti Leviä

----------


## Fillarimies

Nyt ois kyllä parasta olla levillä, jos ois vielä hyvät ilmatkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, mieki vissiin pukkaan lauantaina Levile! Laulutaina varmaan saunotaan, sunnuntaina ajetaan.

Tännään ja eilen tirtilä Häkinvaarassa, ehostin vähän ekaa käppiä. Kakkonen on hyvä, kolmosessa alastulo matala, neljäs matala. Mut kivaa oli!

----------


## Grissom

Helmet juhannukset vaan kaikille siisteille ihmisille! Ihan helevetin siistiä on kyllä ollu lorvia täälä pohjosesa, kuvia on vissiin tullu otettua joku 40 gigaa, pikku setviminen ko pääsee noita ajan kans säätelemään.. 

Levilläki käytiin Juhon kans mutka ajeleen freepaanoja, tultiin melko nopeesti takas Rovaniemelle rillaamaan. DH-rata oli kuitenki edelleenki siisti.

Mopolla on rossattu kans peräsuoli mutkalla. Niin ja mömmölöilläki kans. Joo ja sit on muistettu juua muutama kalia ja rillata makkaraa, eli ihan täydellistä!

Harmi että Valtteri tuli kipiäksi tästä kaikesta kauneudesta, toivottavasti olo meni yhtä nopiaa ohi ko tuliki!

Pari kuvaa nyt, oulussa ehtii sit pistään joka päivä 15 lisää!










Ainiin, kiitokset Makelle rillipileistä!

----------


## Grissom

pari vielä..







Juho ja Halo dyykkaa roskista, juho löys kermaviilin jämät ja dippipussin pohjat!

----------


## Grissom



----------


## Grissom

Aini, siinä vähän sinistä freepaanaa!



löyettiin sitte lopulta 5km kiemurtelun ja muutaman ylämäkipätkän jälkeen yks siisti roppi. Propsit Juholle hyvästä kuvasta!



Valtterin kans tulomatkalla, ajelin kemistä rovaniemelle toista kaistaa ja näpsin kuvia.



makkarahommat

----------


## Grissom

niijoo, seuraava vouhotus on sitte nämä!

http://www.hpieurope.com/show_video....en&videoID=118



ei VOI olla siistimpää!

----------


## AaJiiKoo

Hahaa,  kuvasta päätellen te taisitte olla Vennivaaran montulla mönkimässä eilen! Käväisin itsekin siinä pikaisesti pyörähtämässä Suzukillani, kun kerran Mäntyvaaran rata oli liian kurainen rälläämiseen. Pyöräytin pari rinkiä hiekkakasoissa ja jäin sitten joksikin aikaa kiertelemään tien toisen puolen enskalenkkiä..

----------


## Grissom

Noniin, oisit tullu juttusille. Kattoinki että joku täböjäbä sielä huuatti susukia  :Leveä hymy:  Tulit vastaan sielä spoorin nurkassa, ajelin just takas mänskiin ja sieltä kotioppäin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep hep. meikän juhannus meni oulussa siististi. ajoin bmx:llä ihan hulluna betonia. ihan törkiän siisti uima-altaat siellä on. ja janne vetää aivan överi smootisti. holtiton mesta.


eipä silti paskempi juhannus teikillä täällä rovaniemellä.

valtteri-
teikällähä oli d200?
pystyykö ne venäläiset narkkari jeesukset pölliä meikälle jostain samanmoisen rungon ja myyä halavalla ja pimiästi?

huh.
töihin taas huomenna saatana.
tarkotuksena ois sanoa irti ittesä heinäkuun lopulla ja lomailla elokuu.
juho/kimmomiksuhalo, narvik? levi? vuokatti?


-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii. ja jos meikällä nyt milanon vuosi natsaa. niin 
piän läksiäiset elokuun puolenvälin/lopun aikoihin. parempi sitten kimmojen, juhojen, tiittien, loordien ja muitten kaiffareitten tulla vetään pöydän antimia jonnekkipäin suomea. tai rovaniemeä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Asiakuvia!1

Hanuri oli räjähtää innostuksesta ku näin tuon sininen freepaanakuvan. Tuota nurmikkoa ko pääsiski pumppailemaan ja veteleen linkkuja kaikista nuista töhkäleistä. Laittaisin kyllä jonku Tröiliin kypärän vielä päähän ja molempiin poloviin, että oisin täyellisen onnellinen.

Juhannus meni kumivenettä souvellessa ja takapihalle viritetyllä släklainilla temppuillessa. Kimmo ja Juhoki kävi guest of honour -henkisesti dh-rasseillaan paikalla. Mie luulin ensin, että Rovaniemellä on sittenki uusia rappuspedejä, mutta ne oliki vaan Kimmo ja Juho ja tulossa meille syömään vesimelonia.

Tänään rakkasateessa Saarenkylän ympärijuoksu Villen kans, ku piti tehä jotaki. Veettiin dirtin kautta vanhoja xc-baanoja pitkin Napsulle ja siitä etiäppäin, vajaa 15 km. Loppuun sellainen ylimitoitettu loppukiri. Oli heinoa.

----------


## Jeesus

Joo uskomaton flow ja rhytmsecksön oli kyl koko mäki. Mennään sit taas syksyllä uuestaan päätteleen kausi ja ajaan DH rataa. Voijaan toki porukalla kiljua riemustaki  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo, Juhon kans pistettiin tosa vähän päiviä lukkoon Narvikin reissulle. Speksattiin tarkat koordinaatit, näitten mukaan ei reissu voi mennä reisille!! Eli lähetään joskus heinäkuussa roadtripille Narvik-Ruotsi-Suomi. Iltapäivästä lähetään Rovaniemeltä ja tullaan sit takas. Mäkipyörä ja evväät mukkaan! + tietty KAMERA ja vilimiä!

Pitää tänään vähän perkkailla noita kuvia, vois sit pistää abt 3 sivua pelkkiä melonin ja kaljatölkin kuvia palstoille!

Hyvä Juhannus, ihan helevetin hyvä! Kiitos osallisille!

----------


## Matti Pesonen

> Laittaisin kyllä jonku Tröiliin kypärän vielä päähän ja molempiin poloviin, että oisin täyellisen onnellinen.



Mullaki oli Tröilii polovessa, mutta onnellisuus ei kestäny kauaa. Tröilii halakes ja polovi näytti jonku aikaa lähinnä skottien perinneruualta. Makukin olis varmaan ollu aika lähelle sama.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Menis ketsupin kans.

----------


## Jeesus

Voi *****  :Leveä hymy:  Ollaan vissiin joskus nähty vaivaa. On kyllä hervotonta muisteloa lueskella tätä topikki alusta loppuun..on melko faitteja ollu kuopan kaivuusta lähtien (joko niitä uusia traileja, dirttejä ja dh-pätkiä on tehty..ai ei vai, yllätys  :Leveä hymy:  )

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=225 (alkaa edelliseltä sivulta)


Ei täsä muuta, ku että vettä sataa ja misä vitussa se Hösö on? Kauan se sielä afrikassa meinaa laiduntaa? Sietäs tulla jo pohjoseen ja mopoileen.

Ja Make vois pistää jotain dokumenttiä lapin reissusta!

Ruleshommia!

----------


## marco1

Mukava loma takakireitten xc-miestenkin kanssa, riiraidismylife -miehistöä ei näkynyt tai sitten ei vaan nähty kun meillä sykemittarit piippas niin sairaan kovaa. 
Ei päivää ilman kalustotappiota vaan mukavaa oli.

Ai niin ja keulana Marzzzzzzu!!!111 taas muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah!

meikät löytää sitten elokuun lopusta lähtien italiasta. milanosta!
fuck the shit!

...se on vissiin rolloa snadisti isompi pitäjä? tai niin oon kuullu...

mut enivei. elokuussa paistan piirakan tai jotain vastaavaa. tai narviikissa tarjoan oluet jäbille.

ja milanossaki saa tulla käymään. bonjorno!

-Ttt

----------


## marco1

> ...se on vissiin rolloa snadisti isompi pitäjä? tai niin oon kuullu...



Ruma se ainaski on. Nopeasti sieltä singahtaa kyllä komeille paikoille, aika lailla niinku Rollosta eli silleen samanlainen.

----------


## Hösö

> Ei täsä muuta, ku että vettä sataa ja misä vitussa se Hösö on? Kauan se sielä afrikassa meinaa laiduntaa? Sietäs tulla jo pohjoseen ja mopoileen.



MOROOOO!!11


Kävin avrikassa! en nähäny yhtään tapolanmustaa....palio suusaidponperikanditaatteja! yhesä mestassa oli maukas kaputsino ni join semmosia! jäde rulexz! välissä oli kuuma(+48astetta C)+samalla tuuli suoraa saharasta!


11.7 tarviis kantajia kuukkelitiele! KOHTA siis ollaan sielä!

huomena eli la meilä ois pileet, jos joku hyväjätkä on täälä ni saa tulla kylään....

joko valro on porannu ilmanputsarinkantta? jos et niin mixet?


aini, kämppä maxettu!  :Leveä hymy: 

palataan taas joscuz! nii joo, cuzcuz oli hyvää!

----------


## Grissom

^Kuvia?

Saimpas tännään hyvää palvelua inttersportistataijokusemmonenkesportista  :Leveä hymy: 
Ois ollu muualtaki vaihtis, mutta olin lojaali (tei enemmän sen vihreen takin perään) ja köyhyin sinne. Putjettiki piti, rules

t. Miksu

----------


## Fillarimies

Mää oon muuttunu mies.. ei jaksa enään avautua yhtään mistään, ei kiinnosta!..

Huomenna jos ois hyvä ilma niin tommin kanssa lähetään hurjastelemaan, no sunnuntaina viimeistään!

Itelle pitäs sinkulaan 40 hampainen ratas koneistaa.. 44 on ehkä hitusen liian iso 16 hampaisen takarattaan kanssa.. pitää ajaa ihan törkeää vauhtia, että pyöritys onnistuis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

> ^Kuvia?
> 
> Saimpas tännään hyvää palvelua inttersportistataijokusemmonenkesportista 
> Ois ollu muualtaki vaihtis, mutta olin lojaali (tei enemmän sen vihreen takin perään) ja köyhyin sinne. Putjettiki piti, rules
> 
> t. Miksu




Jea, on kuvia. mut ei oo konetta eikä nettiä!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

Tänään oli rules päivä lapissa. 12h reissussa ja ~220km mittariin kilsoja.. keskinoppeutta on meleko turha laskia, oli sen verta hyvä oikoreitti taas =D Millon hösö päästään enskahommiin? Makia ajaa ko joka paikka on yhtä jokea! Paitti toi nelostie etelää kohti, siittä näkee aurapenkoista missä tie menee!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Takaisin Kanatalassa, ostaa pätkäytin ensimmäiseksi kelekan: 2007 Ski-Doo GTX 600 HO SDI. Joku ruisku kai siinä on, tiiä sitten minkälainen murheenkryyni. Kimmolla kokemuksia, itkuvirsiä? Omistajalla ei ollut ollut ongelmia.

Maileja oli 800, ja hintaa vähän. Kyllä tuolla luulis pääsevän vuorenrinnettä.  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

olipa kivaa ajaa iltapäivä freerideä oukulla. edelleen muta ja turve lentää ihanasti. pyörä kulukee tosi lujaa. ens viikola uuestaan ajelemaan. pitää melekeen käyä jonaki iltana kantamassa ämpäreillä hiekkaa mettapoluille.

----------


## Fillarimies

> olipa kivaa ajaa iltapäivä freerideä oukulla. edelleen muta ja turve lentää ihanasti. pyörä kulukee tosi lujaa. ens viikola uuestaan ajelemaan. pitää melekeen käyä jonaki iltana kantamassa ämpäreillä hiekkaa mettapoluille.



Niin, että meikäki pääsee ajamaan sen ilman että keula pohjaa :Vink: 
No kyllähän se menee kuiten, mutta vähän on säätöä kun ei vaan osaa! Tai sitte laitetaan pyörän piikkiin :Leveä hymy: 

Oli kyllä jees päivä.. Kavereita oli tosi paljon.. mäkäräiset oli todellinen vaiva hississä.. ja turistitki varmaan luuli että me vilkutettiin niille..

Kurvisen arikin kävi näyttään miten ajetaan enska pyörällä  :No huh!: 

Tommilla kulki kyllä tosi kovaa, en ihan pysyny perässä :Nolous:

----------


## Grissom

Kohtuu timanttinen viikonloppu ollu taas!! Eilen kävästiin Pellossa kattelemassa vesirosseja ja tänään oulussa kävin vielä heittään FILLARILENKIN!! JOOJOO!! Ihan oikeesti kaivoin trailiurbanxckonan tuolta pölypallojen seasta ja sykäsin koiran kans Nallikariin. On tää kesä oikeestaan ihan siistiä aikaa, jopa oulussa..









..nijjoo Make.. Noista laitteistahan oli puhetta, että ku vika tulee, et sitä ilman läppäriä korjaa. Mutta sullahan mahtaa olla AINA mukana ne 3G mokkulat, läppärit ja netit =D

----------


## Fillarimestari

> Niin, että meikäki pääsee ajamaan sen ilman että keula pohjaa
> No kyllähän se menee kuiten, mutta vähän on säätöä kun ei vaan osaa! Tai sitte laitetaan pyörän piikkiin
> 
> Oli kyllä jees päivä.. Kavereita oli tosi paljon.. mäkäräiset oli todellinen vaiva hississä.. ja turistitki varmaan luuli että me vilkutettiin niille..
> 
> Kurvisen arikin kävi näyttään miten ajetaan enska pyörällä 
> 
> Tommilla kulki kyllä tosi kovaa, en ihan pysyny perässä



Ketäs siellä oli ajamassa viikonloppuna? 
Ite olin reissunpäällä enkä kerinny ajelemaan, mutta nyt viikolla ja viikonloppuna pitää päässä testaileen 888ärceetä. 

Ylhäältä katottuna oikeanpuoleinen reitti rinteen vieressä on koko kerän kait märkä? :Leveä hymy: 
Auttaakoha jos siihen kantaa pari kolmekytä centtiä sorahiekkaa?

Routa pojat aikoivat ilmotella kuhan saa tietää että onko oukku yhteistyössä rakenteluissa.

Niin ja teittekö mitään kummempaa sinne muutaku ajoitte? Tällä viikolla melkein kello 19jäläkeen jäähä lapioimaan kun hissit menee kiinni.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sviit fötös!1

Jea, aattelin koodata sähköpostin tuohon kelekan tietokoneeseen! Toinen vaihtoehto olis ollut tilata uus kelekkä etelästä, ja hintaa olis tullut palttiarallaa 3500-4000 CAD lisää rahteineen lähtöhinnaltaan halavemmasta rassista. Siihen vielä kaikki logistiikkasäätö. Ja kylästä ei tietenkään löydy käytettyjä kelkkoja juuri ikinä. Vähän riskiliike, mutta minkäs teet.

----------


## Fillarimies

> Ketäs siellä oli ajamassa viikonloppuna? 
> Ite olin reissunpäällä enkä kerinny ajelemaan, mutta nyt viikolla ja viikonloppuna pitää päässä testaileen 888ärceetä. 
> 
> Ylhäältä katottuna oikeanpuoleinen reitti rinteen vieressä on koko kerän kait märkä?
> Auttaakoha jos siihen kantaa pari kolmekytä centtiä sorahiekkaa?
> 
> Routa pojat aikoivat ilmotella kuhan saa tietää että onko oukku yhteistyössä rakenteluissa.
> 
> Niin ja teittekö mitään kummempaa sinne muutaku ajoitte? Tällä viikolla melkein kello 19jäläkeen jäähä lapioimaan kun hissit menee kiinni.



Minä, tommi ja Ari oltiin ajamassa+mäkäräiset :Leveä hymy: 

Ei kai se viimevuonna ollu märkä koko kesää, mutta nyt vähän turvetta lens ja rapa roisku kun ajeli.. Ketä se haittaa, muutako että yhdesti lähti pito kun tuli liian lujaa kurviin :Kieli pitkällä: 

Kuka tietää minne se lapio on kätketty mikä on ollu siinä droppien alla?

Mie voisin lainata sitä lapiota ja käydä muokkaamassa alimman multakasan oikeenpuoleista heittoa vähän paremmaksi! Ja sitte pikkudroppi pitäs laittaa kasaan, mutta siihen tarvis melkein kaverin.. Juhanin kanssa sitte laitetaan se kasaan.. Ja öö.. missä se multakasandroppi on? Se mikä heitti sinne alamäkeen..

Eniveis.. meikä lähtee helsinkiä kohti.. palataan 10.7 torstaina asiaan :Cool:

----------


## juhanimoi

Kyllä se oikeanpuoleinen reitti oli viime kesänäki joka kerta märkä että turve ja rapa lens.

Tiiä sitte misä ne lapiot on. Katellaampa sitte ku palaat etelästä niin pistetään vähän ajokuntoon vanhoja reittejä.

----------


## tv.

pakko meikänki seurata nykyhetken muotia ja alakaa kulukemaan kuntoklubilla urheiluopistolla. Jos ei jaksa rasittaa itteään niisä laitteissa, niin voihan sielä mennä keilaamaan päivittäin ja rankan keilaussession jälkeen poreammeen kautta saunomaan (yhteissaunaan tietenki). Ja tietysti autolla pitää mennä urheiluopistolle kotoa ettei vain hiki tule matkalla.

Keskiviikkona alakaa uusi trendiurheilu, vähänkö siistiä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei muuta ko juokset sinne opistolle, nostelet kiviä siinä takapihalla ja juokset takasin kotia. Kuusenoksalla ruoskit ittiäs koko matkan. Niin me ollaan ennenki tehty, ja kato minkälaisia jätkiä tuli!

Tänään kävin kyselemässä töitä valtiontalolla. IT-paikka, johon hain aiemmin, ratkennee heinäkuussa. Tsäänssit ovat hämärän peitossa, tilanteesta riippuen hyvät tai huonot. Riippuu siitä ja tästä ja tuosta. Ja kaikki on lomilla eikä mikään etene. Mutta yhteen toiseen paikkaan sain jo jalan oven väliin.

Kävin eilen laukkomassa kotimäkeä 300 m ylöspäin näköalapaikoille. Kohtuu jyrkkä oli, hapotti, mutta kannatti. Vielä ois ollu toiset 300 m. Naukkailin vettä, napsin kuvat ja painuin alas. Lauantaina kiipeiltiin, tänään myös. Boulderi-kiviä on joka nurkassa, mukavia iltakävelyjä tiedossa.

----------


## Jeesus

VALTTERI! VOI HELEVETTI, HAJOTUS KO KATTELEE NOITA KUVIA!! Eipä vissiin haluta noriaan nyt heti!

Perjantailta muutama otos, oli luxus retket.

----------


## V

meikäki kävi reilun tonnin ajelemassa norjassa..

onko pojille tuttu paikka?


missäs tuola narviikissa on ne legendaariset slickrockit? aika vauhilla sielä kävin ja vain tuolla hissin yläpäässä tuli käytyä niin ei tullu sen enempää paikkaa tutkittua..

jos ens kerralla kävis pyörän kans jossain muuallaki..

laitetaan vielä yks taidekuva

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hienoja, V-mäni! Tunnistin Oulun asemalaiturin ekasta kuvasta.

Narvikin slickrockit on siellä etelämpänä, parissa paikassa. Toinen löytyy golf-kentän takaa (varo palloja) ja toinen tien laidasta vähän kauempaa. Nämä siis vitsin hyvällä paikallistuntemuksella ja 100 % täsmällisyydellä. Toisella sliprokilla kävin ajamassa, toisella laukkomassa jätkien perässä.

Huh, maailman vaikein homma suorittaa tilisiirto Kanadassa. Vaihtoehtoina Email-tränsferi, bmx-jäbät tietänee, joka olisi pitänyt suorittaa 9 kertaa putkeen kolmelta eri tililtä kolmen päivän aikana riittävän rahamäärän pumppaamiseksi. Juunoehkäei. Pankkiahan meillä ei kylässä ole. No mitään tsekkejä ei silloin kirjoiteta (täälläpäin niitä arvostetaan). Online-bänking ei tietenkään salli mitään tilisiirtoja tilinumerojen perusteella, miksipä sallis, sehän olisi super-vaarallista. Se onnistuu vain, jos käy ensin paperisodan pankin kanssa, että saa pysyvästi lisättyä maksujen vastaanottaja -listalle uuden tilin. Ratkaisu löyty lopulta maksamalle VISAlle. Mutta jos ei olis ollut visapuulastaa, niin vituiksha tuo olis menny.

Viime yönä kävin taas vartioimassa selliä, ja kameralaukku alko heti näyttään väljältä. Pitäs (pitäs ja pitäs) ainaki saahan se A3-printteri. Tosin se ei mahu laukkuun.

Ja 500 teratavua ulkoista kapasiteettia.

Pitänee raakata Rollon-kuvat jossain vaiheessa. Ja muistakaahan käy lukemassa http://www.buense.com/.

----------


## Grissom

Siisti lehti, tää varsinki oli ihan ässä idea http://www.buense.com/1/66.htm  :Leveä hymy:  Ois pitäny itekki lähtiä sivariin matkustelemaan mielummin ku valita se suuri ja mahtava ylennykseen asti johtanu sotilasura! 

Aini, ite vouhotukseen. ***** että on siisti vehe! Sudin jo tossa lattiat viivoja täyteen, eteisen mattoon palo renkaista kolot, lopulta lensin vasaralla uhaten ton vehkeen kans rappukäytävään sutimaan..akun tyhjäksi! Rules silti, pääsin vihdoinki takas sisälle ku todistin ettei akkua enää oo jälellä! Ens viikolla piharadalle driftaan maalatuilla kopilla. Olo on ku pikkupojalla karkkikaupassa..tai lelukaupassa..siis insinöörillä lelukaupassa, jos totta puhutaan!







Juholle terkkuja, tuon mukana ton sun laitteen heti perjantaina. Jos muistan.

----------


## Fillarimies

Semmonen pulju.netistä picooz mini helikopteri.. pakollinen hankinta tv. toimistoon.. siellä kiusaat sitte työkavereita ja pöllit tavaroita toisten pöydiltä  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## V

mistä tuommosia? tai mitä nuo on?onko maka äkäsiä?

tosin joku offroad malli vois olla hauskempi?

----------


## Fillarimies

Ompa hyvä että ne on tylsiä.. Ei tarvi ostaa picoozia sitte  :Leveä hymy: 
Kyllä lappi on mukava paikka.. klaukkalassa oon ja tuo tornari, mutta se on oikeesti aika pikkunen nyppylä! Kuvat antaa olettaa muuta :Irvistys: 
Mutta reitit on mukavia, vaikka en oo kuin yhtä vasta kokeillu.. Panssarit kun jäi kotiin.. en halua samanlaiseksi kuin kimmo, että se on teipattu kasaan millon mistäkin :Leveä hymy: 
Ai niin ja tv:lläkin meni polvi.. Onko tommi käyny hurjasteleen oukulla paljon?

Ridefreen puolelta löytyy video ylläksestä.. 19e päivälippu.. aika kallis, kun ne hissit on kuitenki niin vähän aikaa auki.. Mutta käydään kuitenki kattoon se paikka!

----------


## Jeesus

Joo huh *****! Eilen kävin tyyppään tota omaa laitosta, onko vähän makia lelu! Pitää vaan ostella muutama patteri varastoon niin latausten välisäki on virtaa ajaa.. Taitaa olla Valtteri semmone homma että mopot myyntiin ja lisää pikkuautoja tilalle! 

Pitää muuten ostaa noita renkaita semmonen rekkakuorma varastoon..meikällä on luultavasti tän viikonlopun jälkeen siliänä noi omat  :Leveä hymy: 

Picooz = so last year, gay

Eilen oli kyllä sähäkkä ilta!

----------


## Grissom

TÄHÄN KOHTI VITUSTI VOUHOTUSTA!

Tommosia niistä sitte tuli, helevetti ko hauska kampe  :Leveä hymy: !








Timo ja Juho hoi, Norian reissulle heinäkuun vimpan viikonlopun jälkeen!

----------


## Fillarimies

Paljonko tuommonen kustatantaa ja mistä noita caaroja saa?

Arktikumin parkkihallissa on ainaki tilaa driftailla  :Hymy:

----------


## Valtteri



----------


## Hösö

meikä on NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN valamis tilaan tommosen kans!!11 :No huh!: 


tosin, mulle pitää olla sit pikkasen hipompi ja smuutimpi ku muilla...spexspex! sit joskus ku o rahaa!

----------


## Valtteri



----------


## Grissom

Vouhotushommat jatkuu 100-0. Valtterin koppa sai sit vähän suihketta pintaan ja sen jälkeen pitiki mennä suorilta ajaan puskurit, vanteet ja renkaat mutkalle. Kohtuu hervoton vääntää pitävillä slikseillä metrin leveällä baanalla jossa välissä on vielä valtterin kädet ja auto + osat..onneksi ei menny ihan sormet katki ko mäjäytin pienen kolarin arviolta 347km/h vauhdilla. Ei voi vieläkään keksiä mitään tekosyytä olla leikkimättä näillä, tuli vissiin naurettua taas enemmän ku keskivero oululainen elämänsä aikana!!



Saatiin paheksuva oululainen vieraaksi verikoiran kans, tosin mahto kääntyä seki toiseen suuntaan ja tilaa heti huomenna Tower Hobbystä itelleen vastaavan laitteen + neljä akkua + toiset vanteet + skylinen kopan?



Ilman liimaa lentelee renkaat vanteelta



ja on kromiwheellssit vekillä.

----------


## Jneed

Jo kuvia kattelemalla hinguttaa kokeileen, saati kun näkee kiesit tositoimissa, ei perkele, ihan levottomia vehkeitä. Vakavassa harkinnassa on ja tässä työpäivän lomassa pitää speksata :Hymy:  
Mutta miten käy vaimon, mukulan, rivarivekselin ja tilauksessa olevan farkkumondeon? Pistetäänkö ne jäähylle vähäksi aikaa? Kertokaa viisaammat how its done.

Tuliko Valtterille isompaa damagea? Selviääkö kolvauksella?

----------


## Jeesus

No hei, mistään saavutetusta ei tartte luopua! Sillä nämähän on käytännössä ilmaisia!! Ei mene kuin muutama satanen, eli se normi baarireissu. Eli ens viikonloppuna sidot ittes teipillä sänkyyn ja oot jo säästäny tommosen kikottimen hinnan  :Leveä hymy: 

Näin ainaki itellemme oomma uskoteltu.

Ommuuten meleko vitun hauska kesä! Tänäaamuna oli jo +8 lämmintä, koskahan se hellekeli tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jneed

No helevetti, eipä tuo emäntä taitas paljon ressata ja muut luetteloidut on vaan vittuilua :Hymy: 
Näyttipä (ehkä) löytyvän Alfan kopallaki riftauskiesejä. Semmone ois komija.

----------


## Hösö

lolz!

kävinbä ittellekki speksaan jo kiesiä!  :Leveä hymy: 

tamian driftspekki! sais suoraa impretsan kopalla ja ois kartaanivejot ja vehkeet...  :No huh!: 


no pittää oottaa vkonloppuun et pääsee eka tesmaan juhon lelua ja sit voipi alakaa tilaileen ittelle nuita....  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Janne -> Joo kato se on ihan sama millä kopalla toi tulee, ko vaan tilaat sit siihen alfan kopan lisäksi. Heleppoa, miekä voi auttaa että sulle tulee oikeat romppeet, alappa tilaamaan. Esim heti?  :Leveä hymy: 

Tosta kato tommonen setti http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...&I=LXTHM7&P=SM

Siihen sit hommailet yli 4000mah akut ja laturin jostain esim suomesta. Tehokkaampiaki (lipo) akkuja + latureita ois hyvä olla jollain, niin saatas muutki niistä kokemuksia  :Leveä hymy: 

Sit siihen koppaa vaan hakeen tosta sivusta eteenpäin http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin...5&C=CHAHBS&P=0

Joko tilataan? Ehit vielä tälle kesälle reenaamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Voi ***** muuten, kohtuu vähän nauratti ko kattelin tosa päissäni huvikseen mitä on jauhettu vissiin joka vuos suunnilleen samaan aikaan.

2004 heinäkuussa
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=15469&page=20

2005 heinäkuussa (oho, vieläki tehtiinki jotain eikä suunniteltu  :Leveä hymy: )
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=124

2006 heinäkuussa
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=177

2007 heinäkuussa
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=242

2008 heinäkuussa
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=274

 :Leveä hymy:  Tää on tänävuonna jäänykki vähän vähemmälle, ei ois mitään rakennusvääntöjä välillä? Voitas vaikka suunnitella pari viikkoa(kuukautta)((VUOTTA)) jotain talkoohommia?



Nojoo, oli asiaaki. Paljon Tommi maksaa päivälippu oukulle? Ja joko Hösö ja jneed tilas sen auton?

----------


## tv.

päivälippu oukulle maksaa 10 euroa

----------


## Fillarimies

> päivälippu oukulle maksaa 10 euroa



plus pakolliset makkaraherkut :Leveä hymy: 

Meneekö noita renkaita kuinka hirveesti kun triftailee?

Ei jaksa vääntää rakennustouhuista.. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jneed

> Ja joko jneed tilas sen auton?



Arvaa. No en. Pitää eka tirpasta 2vkon reissu ja kattoa jääkö rahhaa. Nou hätä.

----------


## marco1

Sorppa vaan OT mutta:

Onko joku käyny testaamassa Levin uutuusmäet vai onko se yhtä toivoton kuin aikaisemminkin? Jos pari päivää kävis röllöttelemässä Ylls/Lvi -akselillakin massiivisen 2vkon kesäloman aikana.

Ja ostakaa nyt joku tuo varamarsukeula poies, 100-120mm juustoa ja säätöjä joka putken päässä.

----------


## Jeesus

No me käytiin Juhon kans Levillä sillon juhannussektorilla. Eipä tuo kovin säväyttäny sillon, mutta ajeltiin me silti se päivä sielä hiekkateitä (uutta reittiä ja uutta työn alla olevaa ihan pimeää reittiä).. en tiiä onko tähän päivään mennessä tullu paljonki uutta? Mutta mää vähän oon skeptinen onko sielä nyt niin erikoista että näillä pensanhinnoilla viittis lähtiä ittiä sinne asti hinaamaan....TOSIN jos asuisin Vantaalla niin menisin kyllä kiljuen mahollisimman kauas siittä paikasta, vaikka Leville/Ylläkselle ajeleen  :Leveä hymy: 

DH-rataa pysty ajeleen ihan ok, se oli sama vanha ku ennenki. Kiviä vaan oli melko vitusti ihan siinä ajourallaki, siis irtokiveä, pään kokosta.

Slopestylessä oli hyvin tehtyjä puuhärveleitä, mutta muuten oli vähän outoja suunnitelmia. Koneella tehyt "hyppyrit" missä tuntu heitto ja alastulo olevan eri paria.

Ylläksellä on yks hiekkatiebaana, ei sekään nyt hirveitä säväreitä aiheuttanu..tuskin meen käymään sieläkään ennen ku joku sanoo että sielä on oikeesti jotain muuta tarjottavaa ko mitä vaikka Oukulla pystyy ajaan parilla hissinousullisella.

----------


## marco1

Vai semmoiset kuulumiset parkkeihin. Äxcyily-hommissa Y=äs toki parempi mutta jos kävis päivän testaamassa sitä kuuluisaa alamäkipyöräilyä jossain.

Se Vanukkilan seutu missä asutaan on itse asiassa erittäin jees mutta ei sillä väliä kun kaikki aika menee joka tapauksessa töissä tai työmatkalla. Ja vissiin joka kuukausi oltu Rollossa vähintään viikonloppu..  :Nolous:

----------


## Jeesus

No hyvä kuiten ettet ihan kokonaan oo sinne etelään jämähtäny, se sulattaa kuulemma aivot pois!

Joo jos päivän rullailee mäkeen, niin menettelee se toi Levi ihan ok. Varsinkin kun tarttet kuitenki(?) sen mäkipyörän vuokralle. Toisaalta voishan se olla asiallista jos joku kävis Ylläkselläki niin kuulis mitä sinne kuuluu. Raideripalstoilla on jotain pientä juttuaki tosta, videon perusteella nyt ei kovin kummoselta näytä tuokaan vielä. http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32149

----------


## Hösö

ripuli rulez! ja hellsinki on mahtipaikka!


viimenen ilta menossa ja kämppä o paketoitu silikkipaperiin ja jeesusteippiin! ei ennää montaa varttia ni oon jo lappalainen!!11 TAAS!!1 :Leveä hymy: 


jos sitä vkonlopunjäläkeen ois viisaampi autohommissa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Sitä ollaan 12h päästä hösön rachilla purkamassa tuliaisrekkaa. Mää veikkaan että kaikki pahvilaatikot on oikeesti täynnä kindermunia ja snikkerssejä että selviää pohjoisessa, aion tehä pistokokeita!

----------


## Fillarimies

> No hyvä kuiten ettet ihan kokonaan oo sinne etelään jämähtäny, se sulattaa kuulemma aivot pois!
> 
> Joo jos päivän rullailee mäkeen, niin menettelee se toi Levi ihan ok. Varsinkin kun tarttet kuitenki(?) sen mäkipyörän vuokralle. Toisaalta voishan se olla asiallista jos joku kävis Ylläkselläki niin kuulis mitä sinne kuuluu. Raideripalstoilla on jotain pientä juttuaki tosta, videon perusteella nyt ei kovin kummoselta näytä tuokaan vielä. http://ridefree.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32149



Tommin kanssa ollaan menossa kattoon ylläs tässä joku viikonloppu!

Paikan avajaisetkin oli, koska ne oli..

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

YOYOYO!

Mie ollu pimennossa! Verkot pimiänä ollu! Lentokone-asennusmies tuli ja korjasi, viimein.

Ei täällä muuta. Kiivettiin yli 1000 metriä korkeueroja viikonloppuna, Kotimäki 1 ja 2. Sain ens viikoksi pari työpaikkaaki, rulez. Puolilaillisia.  :Hymy: 

Driftivehkeet näyttää vähintään äkkimakeilta. Katotaan ajaako äijät vielä ens kuussa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Suuria uutisia! Kohta pukkaa uuet verkkosivut!

----------


## marco1

Kanadan majavalla näkyy pukkaavan kiirettä, jalakojen sahaaminen lienee aika työlästä hommaa?

----------


## Hösö

ROLLONLAPPALAINEN!!!11  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


Makia keliki oli vastassa aamulla! Vettä sataa!

TÄYDELLISTÄ!

----------


## juhanimoi

> Tommin kanssa ollaan menossa kattoon ylläs tässä joku viikonloppu!
> 
> Paikan avajaisetkin oli, koska ne oli..



Itekki oon tässä joku viikonloppu lähössä ylläkselä käymään kaverin mökillä.
Mutta tietenki jos Tommin autola meette ja kyytiin mahtuu niin voisin tulla silloinki.. Meinasitte päiväseltään vai?

Huomenissa tai oikeastaan tänään ajelemaan oukulle!

----------


## Fillarimies

Seeee pitää tommilta kysyä mahtuuko mukaan, mie en tiedä!
Päiväseltään joo, eipä olla vielä sen kummemin keskusteltu että koska..
Mie meen huomenna treenaileen oukun SM kisarataa.. jos vaikka harrastesarjaan ittensä laittais :Vink: 

Miltä keula tuntuu juhani?

----------


## Grissom

Noni, son sitte hösö muutettu takas juurilleen lappiin, tuttu hössötys taas alkanu jostain uudesta jutusta. Eli luultavasti kasvihuoneilmiö sun muut luonnonmullistukset voi taas kadota ja maailma palata takas raiteille?  :Leveä hymy: 

Käytiin valtsun kans tänään URHEILEEN! Ja ihan kakspyöräsillä, tosin moottoriversioilla. Oli rankkaa hommaa, illasta kuitenki päästiin harrastaan insinöörijuttuja. Kebabit ja pitsat messiin ja sähköautot rataa kiertämään! Ihan rules sunnuntai, vaikkaki oulussa.





Haloki oli messissä mielissään.

----------


## juhanimoi

> Seeee pitää tommilta kysyä mahtuuko mukaan, mie en tiedä!
> Päiväseltään joo, eipä olla vielä sen kummemin keskusteltu että koska..
> Mie meen huomenna treenaileen oukun SM kisarataa.. jos vaikka harrastesarjaan ittensä laittais
> 
> Miltä keula tuntuu juhani?



Joo pitää tommilta kysyä tässä joku päivä.

Aika smuutti keula toi on verrattuna edelliseen  :Hymy: 
Kuhan rahaa saan niin nestelevarit häätyy laittaa.

Niin ja niila ilmottelen sullekki sitten ku oukulla on talkooilta.
Juttelin nääs sähköpostin kautta Tamskin Jessele ja ne oli taas käyny Willen kans hoitamassa asioita mutta eivät ollu Mikkoa tavoittanu koska oli reissussa ollut.
Eiköhän sinne taas jotain aikaansaaha!  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Äijän pää katos kuvasta. Ei sillä päällä niin väliä mutta yläkulmassa ollut Civic 89-91 toi nuoruusmuistoja mieleen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

phuuh.

kauppayhtiössä oluella ja nauttimassa langattomasta netistä.

meikän kuvat löyvätte täältä www.timoaday.blogspot.com

but any way. sono e finlandese. come stai?

meikä lähtee italiaan 4.9 oulun lentoasemalta. kohtuu holtitonta. liput maksettu. kaikki hoiossa.
kämppä milanon keskustasta. 1000e/kuussa vuokra. on meitä tosin pari/kolme kaiffaria jakamassa sitä. 
holtitonta!

elokuussa pitäs vielä norjaanki lähtä. vielä siistempää!
ja heinäkuun lopussa lähtee kämppä meikältä ja muutan ouluun.

ja hösöki mestoilla.

pietään meikän läksiäiset tän kuun aikana, kuhan kaikki on huudeilla.
laitetaan meikän vaaleanpunainen grilli kuumaksi johonki joen rantaan vaikka siihen betonilaiturin nokkaan, jäbät sais ajaa driftiä siinä. sitten vois grillailla ja juua olutta.

ciao!

-Tttttttt

----------


## Hösö

ME ollaan niiiiiiiiiiiiiiin menossa mukana!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tervemenoa Milanoon, Timo! Hyvän kuuloinen veto. Italialainen muotoilu on tunnetusti aika påp, ja yleiset viihtyvyysmukavuudet varmasti samaa tasoa. Muista päivitellä meisingit palstalla aika ajoin.

Duunarityöt alako tänä aamuna. Heräsin sekaviin uniin. Töissä tein ovitasanteen puusta ja madalsin toisen hätäuloskäynnin kynnystä. Pomo kehaista yskähti jälkeä, tai liekö ollut räkää torvessa. Tulin kotiin ja sähköpostissa oli kutsu työhaastatteluun IT-duuniin. Nopea urakehitys!

Delia lähti tuossa juuri kiehuen hätäpelastusreissulle kansallispuistoon yöksi. Siellä makaa kolleegansa Liina polvi rikkonaisena kylymässä tuulessa iliman telttaa joen varressa kolmen kolleegansa, Saaran, Matin ja H:n ympäröimänä. 

Kaikki lähti siitä, että puistonvartija Saara, puistonalivartija Matti, tiedottaja Liina ja kesähengailija H lähtivät partioretkelle puistoon. Puistonvartija Saara päätti, että teltta on liian raskas kannettavaksi kämppien välillä. Ja retkikeittimen polttoaine on painavaa, kun majoiltakin saa. Puistonvartijalla on superyli-ihmisen koulutus, ja sen vuoksi kaikkien muiden kuin toisten puistonvartijoiden ehdotukset ovat perseensilmästä. Delia kritisoi varustusta, ja sai naureskelua. Kautta mun pallien. 

Siellä ne nyt oottaa, että Delia tuo sen teltan, saatana. Sillä ne selviää tämän yön, ja huomenna tulee riskejä äijiä kantamaan Liinan pois, kun on nousuvesi. Kyllähän se koppava-Saara saa nyt ansionsa mukaan. Mieki oikein ootan, että pääsen vittuilemaan siitä teltasta.

Kohtalaisen noloa.

----------


## Jeesus

Tota vauhtiahan Makelle avautuu Kanadan kuninkuus heti tossa ens jouluna! Ehikkönä ees Käyräsmajalle mejän perinnejouluun sieltä? Toi telttajuttu muuten kuulostaa ihan meän reissuilta, väärät toteuttajat vaan, toivottavasti yli-ihmiset säilyy sielä hengissä kuitenki! Muistakki mainita niistä teltoista ja kaasuista, sietää kuullakki tollasesta törttöilystä. 

Eilettäin kävästiin tosa muuten 500 heppasen taunuksen kuvailun ohella myös seuraan Valtterin treenimetodeja ens alppikauteen. Meinas kuulemma pistää superpuikan arvojärjestyksen uusiksi. Talvella kuulemma reenataan auton perässä välillä Oulu-Rovaniemi.



Aikansa se konkoili ja päättiki alkaa aitajuoksijaksi ja pituushyppääjäksi yhtäaikaa.



Halo veteli smootheja droppeja.



Kelepashan se patsastella, aurinko paisto.




Timo ja kumppanit! Meille kävis (oikeestaan ainua mahis) iltakaljottelut tossa sunnuntaina 27.7 (sit 28.7 maanantainahan oli tarkotus lähtiä sinne Noriaan?). Oisko sillon hyvä pitää rantarillaukset? Jos sataa vettä niin mennään Hösön luo? Sielä on hyvä asua vaikka pitempiki aika, aina tuoretta kahavia ja lämmintä pullaa tarjolla!! Makeki vois kattokaa tulla veppikameralla meseen ja voitas porukalla sättäillä keskenämme! Eikö ois hyvä idis, koko ilta 4 seinän sisällä tietokoneen ääressä!

----------


## juhanimoi

> mitä se tamskin jesse muuta, vieläkö ne willen kans kulijailee ja mikostaki kiinnostais sen verran että onko se paljon pyöräilly?



Jesse aiko ilmotella kuha aletaa oukule tekeen jotain ja Mikosta en sitte tiäkkää mittään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aah, teinpä hyvät kahavit.

Kanadan kuningas? Jaa, oiskai siinä hyvä palakka, mutta ei varmaan oo kato autoetua. 

Nähään siis onlain 27.7! Mullaki on veppikamera nykyjään. Asettelen pullat ja kahavit siististi tietokonepöyälle, ja siirryn virtuaalisesti Hösön kahavipöyälle. Entä jos onki hyväpäivä? Voisko joku ottaa läppärin ja mokkulan sinne laiturille? Voisin olla kärpäsenä katossa, ku te juotta kaliaa.

----------


## Valtteri

> Jesse aiko ilmotella kuha aletaa oukule tekeen jotain ja Mikosta en sitte tiäkkää mittään.



nii justiisa, entä miten jätkä ite?

----------


## tv.

tulevana viikonloppuna freerideajot oukulla, kaikki mukaan (ainaki meikä)! pojakki vois jättää ne drifterit parkkiin yheksi päiväksi ja lähteä pyöräilemään. tänäänki sai yksin ajaa, mutta pyörä kuluki tosi lujaa ja smuutisti. alakaa pikkuhiliaa vauhti löytymään. 

pakko yrittää nyt ajaa palion, koska todennäkösesti elo-syyskuun vaihteesa ne tähystää meikän poloven. sitte meneeki useampia kuukausia aikaa että polovi on taas kunnosa.

----------


## juhanimoi

> nii justiisa, entä miten jätkä ite?



Siis jos minua tarkotat niin empä juuri mittään  :Hymy: 
Oottelen vaan että päässään nyt tekemään oukulle uutta ajettavaa.





> tulevana viikonloppuna freerideajot oukulla, kaikki mukaan (ainaki meikä)! pojakki vois jättää ne drifterit parkkiin yheksi päiväksi ja lähteä pyöräilemään. tänäänki sai yksin ajaa, mutta pyörä kuluki tosi lujaa ja smuutisti. alakaa pikkuhiliaa vauhti löytymään.



Jos kelejä on niin itekki oon silloin ajamassa.
Ite taisin maanantaida käydä ajamassa. Ihan mukavasti sielä rullaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

27.7

meikä tarjoaa kaikille tupakat ja pietään iltamat.
tai ainaki voisin leipoa jotaki!

joko hösöllä tai rannassa. riippuu aurinko armahasta.

pistäkää kalenteriin.
sunnuntai siis.
tiitit ja muut. hep hep.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Yoyo!

Oli työhaastattelu aamulla. Soittelin konferenssipuheluun, vastassa kolme lautakunnan jänestä. Hyrrr... Kymmenen kysymystä, aikaa  n. 45 minuuttia. Kaks meni aivan ohi Jäläkeenpäin vasta tajusin, että kuulin kysymyksen väärin (PCPIB olikin TCP/IP), enkä sen takia ymmärtäny sitä. Puhelin sucks! Kaheksan meni mukiin.

Saa nähä.

----------


## Hösö

Ai meilä?  :Leveä hymy: 

joo, kylä sinne soppii tulla, siis pihale...otatte vaan kertsikrillejä repullisen peesiin ni varmaan onnistuuki. jotenki semmonen kutina että just sillon ollaan maalaamassa olokkaria ja keittiötä.  :Hymy: 

kohta o muuten ktmnoranssia tapettia seinisä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> tulevana viikonloppuna freerideajot oukulla, kaikki mukaan (ainaki meikä)! pojakki vois jättää ne drifterit parkkiin yheksi päiväksi ja lähteä pyöräilemään. tänäänki sai yksin ajaa, mutta pyörä kuluki tosi lujaa ja smuutisti. alakaa pikkuhiliaa vauhti löytymään. 
> 
> pakko yrittää nyt ajaa palion, koska todennäkösesti elo-syyskuun vaihteesa ne tähystää meikän poloven. sitte meneeki useampia kuukausia aikaa että polovi on taas kunnosa.



Mikä päivä, lauantai sunnuntai?

Nooo.. jos perjantaina kävis ajaan 2-3 kierrosta oukun SM rataa ympäri niin sitte vois harrastaa alamäkipyöräilyä vähäsen.. :Leveä hymy: 
Eilen kävin OPP:n kanssa ratapyöräilyä harrastamassa ja kokeilin maantiepyörää.. Kovaa se kulkee.. saa kelattua helposti sen 40km/h.. Ens kaueksi vois kattella vielä yhen pyörän kalustoon :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Maastopyörälläki kelaa heleposti yli neljäkybää, jos kuljettaja ei ole aivan puusta tehty. Ala-asteellaki ajeltiin jo yli 50 km/h raskailla vanhan ajan maastopillareilla poliisin tutkaan Norvajärven suoralla.

Maantiepyörät on liian perverssejä meikän makuun, mutta saahan niitä kaupasta.

----------


## Jeesus

Jopa meikä pääs päärynän airodynamiikalla sen 50kmh tunturi matrixxilla rikki, nappularenkaat, runko kiero ja soikia eturatas! Toista se oli sillon ennenvanahaa 25v sitte!

Make mahto vetää lähemmäs 60kmh tosta vaan, löysäili loppua kohen ko oli nopein. Mitä sitä tyhyjää repimään enempiä, jääpi vielä varastoon jos tulee tiukempi paikka.

Aasinsilta seuraavaan asiaan, helevetti meikä alakanu TYÖMATKAPYÖRÄILEEN!! Joo ja puuroaki syön joka aamu, toukokuun jälestä lähteny 12kilua läskiä  :Leveä hymy:  Pittää varmaan rajottaa tätä tai pahimmassa lumimyrskyssä lähtee pian tuulen mukaan. Tosta pääsee fiiliksiin, on se vaan mahtava veivata hiki persesilimässä vastatuuleen +30 lämmössä pitkissä housuissa ja talvitakissa.



Muutenki täsä on vähän uuet tuulet, ruvettiin reenaamaan maailmanympärijuoksua varten. Tää on Hösö se SEURAAVA juttu, mitä voit alakaa jo nyt hössöttään ja fiilisteleen (ja tilaileen WP iskareilla ja Nintendolla varustettuja juoksukenkiä!)



Ruokavalioki meni kerrasta uusiksi, salaattia vaan. Toi pitsa on valmentajan ruokaa!




Aini, 27.7 ollaan messissä Halon ja Miksun kans! Otetaanko Jamesonit menoon mukaan? JOO ja tehhään temppurata Lainaan rannasta Syväsen päälle ja takas, ei takuulla selviäis kukaan läpi asti!!

----------


## marco1

Junalauma! Kuulen päässäni jo Roki -tunnarin soivan! Eye of the tigerit jyrää.

----------


## Jeesus

Voe helevettiläinen, empä ees muistanu miltä tää musiikkivideo näyttää  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYVrTQwUJEI

----------


## Fillarimies

> Jopa meikä pääs päärynän airodynamiikalla sen 50kmh tunturi matrixxilla rikki, nappularenkaat, runko kiero ja soikia eturatas! Toista se oli sillon ennenvanahaa 25v sitte!
> 
> Make mahto vetää lähemmäs 60kmh tosta vaan, löysäili loppua kohen ko oli nopein. Mitä sitä tyhyjää repimään enempiä, jääpi vielä varastoon jos tulee tiukempi paikka.



Alamäessä? :Leveä hymy: 

Teinpä tuossa laakeriremontin liquidin kiekkoihin.. Vähän oli rasvat kadonnu ja hiekkaakin oli välissä :No huh!:  kruts..kruts..
No nyt toimii hienosti taas.. Keulanki lyhensin 130mm. Jos se kiipeäis vähän paremmin noita oukun mäkiä ylös..

Ei ois hösöllä tai tommilla myydä mulle vähän käytettyä takavaihtajaa? Alivio antautuu.. sillon ajettu jo varmaan 10 000km :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

höpöhöpö, alamäkeen ei pole ku lihavat insinöörit ja epävarmat teinipojat

----------


## Fillarimies

Jeesus lähtee sitte meikän kanssa XC-lenkille.. niin saadaan sun harjoittelulle vähän pohjaa lisää :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ala-asteella meni valurauta-Scottilla 52 km/h tasasella. Vielä jos ei ois vaihteet renklannu! Yläasteella kuluki xc-Konalla 69 km/h Myllymäentietä alespäin. Vauhit otettiin kiskalta asti, ja vaihteet loppu armotta kesken.

Ja Ounasvaaralla mentiin talavella samalla äksyllä 95 km/h Routalaa alas. Siitä kummulta hyppäs 15 metriä.

Hiphei, nuoriso nousuun!

----------


## Fillarimies

> ai että, kyllä meikäki väänsi GT:llä skoottereiden ohitte HEITTÄMÄLLÄ. tarkkaan kalibroitu sigman mittari tangossa keulittelinki melkeen neljää kymppiä. että reeniä vaan fillaripoju, ni kyllä se munamankeli kulukee. millon lähetään kimmo lohjan 24 hoohon? viime kerrasta on meikälläki puoli _vuosikymmentä_ ja 15kg.



Mun ennätys on 55km/h tasasella tiellä.. Alkaa jo tuuli ottaan niin pahasti vastaan tolla täpärillä, että ei pysty :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Muistaakseni Levillä oon saanut 72km/h huipulta alas rullaillessa maasturilla, ilman minkäänlaista yritystä. 90 ei liene mahdottomuus vaan eka mutka voi olla hasardia jos on liikennettä. Tasamaakireihin olen jo liian laiska eikä ole mittariakaan.
Maantievatkaimella vois olla jännä alasajo, harmi kun niitä Levin ylämäkikisoja ei tullut nähtyä katsottua vaikka paikalla oltiinkin.

----------


## Jeesus

Joo ei tartte mitään pikkupoikia vauhtia hidastaan siinä vaiheessa ko miehissä aletaan polokemmaan! Josta tuliki mieleen että pitääpä lähtiä pihalle veivaamaan sadetta pakoon. Pitää alkaa kohta haalimaan isompaa etulimppua ko meinaa 32 käydä pieneksi näin isojen reisien alla. Sit mietin että pistäs lukitukset tai rautatangot iskareitten tilalle niin loppus toi keinuminen, nyt tuntuu että jouset pohjaa joka polokasulla!

Tikulla silimään, kaivampa muisteloiden vuoksi pari vanahaa xc kuvaa vanahoilta ajoilta ko oltiin vielä kovemmassa kunnosa mitä nyt!









Nii että saatana kyllä reenattiin tosissaan sillonki! Oltiin ihan eri planeetalla ko nää nykyset netissä roikkuvat räkänokat!

----------


## Fillarimies

HöpöHöpö  :Leveä hymy: 
Aika klassisia kuvia..
On muuten jännä kun kattoo tuolta juutubesta noita vanhoja dh-pätkiä, niin jätkät vetää jäykkäperäsillä, edessä 100mm joustoa.. Samanlaisia kivikoita kuin nykyään.. Ennen osattiin ajaa, vaikka ei nytkään ole valittamista SM kärkipään ajajista ynnämuistakaan, mutta vehkeet millä ajetaan on aivan eri planeetalta :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Muistaakseni Levillä oon saanut 72km/h huipulta alas rullaillessa maasturilla, ilman minkäänlaista yritystä. 90 ei liene mahdottomuus vaan eka mutka voi olla hasardia jos on liikennettä. Tasamaakireihin olen jo liian laiska eikä ole mittariakaan.
> Maantievatkaimella vois olla jännä alasajo, harmi kun niitä Levin ylämäkikisoja ei tullut nähtyä katsottua vaikka paikalla oltiinkin.



Siitä levin freeride radan soratieltä saa aika makosat vauhit kun rullailee alas.. ois vaan älynny polkea ennen sitä mäkeä vähän vauhtia niin ois varmaan 80km/h menny.. Aika hullua.. ko mulla oli 2.1" renkaat alla.. vähän meinas kiemmurrella :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

mutta meikäpä onki ajanu saapilla yli 200kmh :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  mittariin ja oli vielä suljettu se alue hirviaidalla!

----------


## Fillarimies

Oliko hözölla takavaihtajaa ylimääräsenä.. mielellään shitmanoa kuitenki?

----------


## Hösö

joo.


oisko kellään tarvetta jääkaappipakkaselle,tiskikoneelle ja keraamiselle liedelle?

ois sitte yks 220cm pitkä rosteritiskipöytä!

nyt tästä osienpesuvermeet autotalliin! ja kalijapakkanen tullee kaupanpääle!

----------


## Fillarimies

Nonni.. tv:n puuhapajasta löyty deoren takavaihtaja.. Nyt saa alivio kyytiä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grissom

siistiä. Tuskin ketään ees kiinnostaa.

joko joku tietää ens viikonlopun sään, entä jamesonilla vai iliman? Timo?

----------


## Grissom

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15429&page=266 Voe helevetti, ikäintrefedentti mitä?! ***** jo on hankala päästä sen pyörän kans lenkille  :Leveä hymy: 

FEISPUUKISA nähhään sitte tosa kolomelta, ajellaan eka vaikka kaikki gruupit läpi ja lollataan! Sit voitas keksiä sivistyssanoja groupissa ja lähetellä toisille pinkkejä barbababoja!?

Siistiä. Mikä se sää oli ja oliko sitä Jamesonia? Ja kahen viikon päästä tähän aikaan vois heitellä leipäkiviä mereen Noriassa.

----------


## Hösö

keli ku keli ni viskiä naamariin!

mulla _ei_oo_ku 8plo sitä... :Leveä hymy:  nii siis viskiä, mut ei yhtää jamesonia!  :Irvistys: 


myin muuten jo jääpakkasen!


vielä ois jollekki tuo tiskipöytä,liesi ja tiskari!

----------


## Jeesus

Unehtu toi pinkbike tohon auki, niin pitää vielä fiilistellä. Voe helevetti että meikän Dominatrax näytti joskus hyvältä!



Jukan bruiseri tuplakruunuteesseitsekeulalla ja teesseitsekorvakkopoikkisinkulana!



Hösö rossaa HULLUNA oukun dh-kisoissa



Jukka ja Ville poseeraa päissään.

----------


## Jeesus

Syväsessäki vietettiin vissiin pari iltaa.










Hösö, alappa hommaileen sitä mäkipyörääki. Päästään joskus fiilisteleen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Tommillaki lähteny vähän käsistä tuo pyöränpäivittely, vuos sitten ajeli tyytyväisenä tällä cyccelproolla  :Leveä hymy: 



Songasta tuli muuten mieleen, kävin tuola enskamopolla tosa yks päivä. Kaikki on yhä hypittävässä kunnossa kun hetken sheippaa, jos jotain kiinnostaa!



Missä muuten Hösön kuvailemat videot on? Siis ne orggisvideot? Vois olla siisti nähä niitä vielä joskus.

----------


## Fillarimies

Vanhoja kuvia on aina mukava fiilistellä :Hymy:  Kyllä mieki vielä joskus :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 
Nyt kun sai takavaihtajan niin gigapipe sanoo itsensä irti (sekin perkele)
Jos kattos jonku rallinaaman keskiön..tai vaihtais HT keskiöön ja kampiin..

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:  ei ni

Voin tulla kuvaileen ko katkot taas solisluut, meikä ei ennää uskaltais! Huomenna kuitenki Iinattiin kattoon isojen poikien moporossikisoja!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jamesoni on mukana.

kimmolle hyvät yöunet.

-timo matias karinen

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Asiallista vääntöä ja rattoisia kuvia! Mönkkärimiehillä aimo möykkä-apina-lookki, kyynärpäät pilivissä, liekö lajin hienouksia?

Nyt hodarille, illalla kalaan.

----------


## Grissom

Olipa vaan makia päivä! Eka iinattiin katteleen mömmölörosseja ja jauhaan paskaa meän omassa asiantuntijapiirissä, siittä sit enskamopoilla 100km lenkki ympäri pitäjää, illasta vielä perheretki lasten liikennepuistoon rikkomaan kaikkia maailman liikennesääntöjä rc riftiautoilla! Rules, huomennaki vois harrastaa jotain siistiä, oulussa!

Valtteri pistäppä joku kuva illasta, onnistuko? Tai pakkohan se oli onnistua ko meikän auto kulki niin VITUN siististi!!

Kohta kesälomille, maanantai töitä ja sit kutsuu mua KUUUSAAMMOOOOO!!! Joo ja Ivalo ehkä, ja Rovaniemi ja Noria ja Narviik ja Slikrokit ja ruotti ja semmosta. Ei täsä, ei voi valittaa, oulussa!

----------


## tv.

> Tommillaki lähteny vähän käsistä tuo pyöränpäivittely, vuos sitten ajeli tyytyväisenä tällä cyccelproolla 
> 
> http://c2.pinkbike.com/photo/149/pbpic149433.jpg
> 
> Songasta tuli muuten mieleen, kävin tuola enskamopolla tosa yks päivä. Kaikki on yhä hypittävässä kunnossa kun hetken sheippaa, jos jotain kiinnostaa!



No voin myöntää että pikkusen on lähteny lapasesta välillä tuo pyörien rakentaminen  :Leveä hymy:  nyt oon vähän yrittäny hillitä sitä touhua kun pyörä kiiltelee jo ihan tarpeeksi

tuli täsä mieleen, että pikkusen on mullaki kehittyny ajotekniikka kolomen vuojen aikana. Tämmösiä kananlentoja näkyi vuonna 2005


 :Leveä hymy: 

vai olikohan tuosa joku etukäteen harkittu temppu kesken?

Steelheadia on ikävä vieläki. Siitä tulikin mieleeni, että talaven aikana vois.....  :Vink: 

Ens viikonloppuna olis aikaa käyä Songasa. Onko muita innokkaita lähtijöitä? Yksin ei viitti lähteä hyppimään, jos vaikka kaatuu ja jalaka mennee poikki. Lyyään rokki-Tojotasta stereot täysille, kuunnellaan heviä ja paistellaan makkaraa.

----------


## Jeesus

Joo ei loppua nävy tohon vouhotukseen, mää veikkaan että ajellaan vielä ens kuussaki..ja vuonna..noilla vehkeillä. Tai sillon Hösö ajelee jo päältäajettavalla 50000cc koneisellä 2:1 monsterilla muitten autojen yli, sen verta se kuumottelee noita laitoksia.

Meikä tosa viimeyönä hokasin että muutamia puuttuvia kuvia täyellisestä laiffista on jääny säätelemättä. Tosa, pyöriäki mukana!









Ainiin, Santaparkissaki käytiin..voi ***** että näytti hyvältä!! Tommosta vois olla Oulussa, ei Rovaniemellä!

----------


## Jeesus

Make suoritti kanadalaisella laadulla kytkennät ja maailma palas ruotuun.





PÄISSÄÄN!

----------


## Jeesus

Juhon kans kuumoteltiin yks ilta intter netissä että missä seuraavaksi ajeltais



LEVILTÄ, BAIKBARKISTA!!



Sieltähän löytyki pätevä baana mitä huristella, eli dh rata.









Tommi mielissään, kamppeet kiiltelee ku äijjän kaali kevätauringossa!



Melonit poskeen ja vitun kyytiä takas rovaniemelle. Paikka oli meleko nopeesti nähty.

----------


## Fillarimies

Ompahan Trekissä nuo laakerisovitteet ihan päin persettä.. liquid malleissa on säästetty tuotantokuluissa vissin, että laitetaan laakerit kiinni liimalla sinne koloihin, että ei oo edes kunnon sovitteita.. Niin ne on kalliita tehä semmoset.. :Irvistys: 
Oliko se juhani tulossa mukaan sinne ylläkselle mun ja tommin kanssa..? 2.8 ollaan vähän katottu että se vois passata..

----------


## tv.

> Oliko se juhani tulossa mukaan sinne ylläkselle mun ja tommin kanssa..? 2.8 ollaan vähän katottu että se vois passata..



Voi olla että Ylläs-suunnitelma muuttuu. Loppuu viikonloput kesken. Saatan hyökätä jo 1.8. Leville viettämään kesälomaa noin 11 vuorokaudeksi.

----------


## Fillarimies

No jätkähän meinaa oikein urakalla ajaa... (baarista toiseen :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: )

Pitäs käydä itekki levillä, joku päivä ajelemassa.. jos joku lähtis mukaankin niin ei tarvis yksin ajella.. Koska se leikkaus oli, että kerkeetkö elokuun aikana ajaa joku viikonloppu vielä rallia?

----------


## marco1

Fantastista menoa. nyt on skenet tarkistettu netistä ja pitäis vissiin lähteä ihan ulos saakka ihmettelemään. Ikkunasta näkyy mäkiä, kitukasvuisia puita, joki ja vitusti sääskiä, tää on vissiin se Lappi. Ei paha.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No ei kuulosta ollenkaan pahalta.  :Hymy: 

Äähsh, työpaikasta ei oo kuulunu vielä mitään. Vaikka raksailuhommat on menneet joutuisasti, niin joutaisin kyllä jo toimistohommiin. Emmie siellä yliopistossa huvikseni riekkunu, vaikka hauskaa oliki. Alakais olla jo takasinmaksun aika yhteiskunnalla!

Joo tuolla Santaparkin ovella on aina tärkiä käyä lomilla. Se on sellanen lappalainen kansallismonumentti.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Amerikkalainen unelma:

http://www.viiphoto.com/showstory.php?nID=754

Lähetän tässä terveiset samalla kaikilla amerikkalaisille lukijoillemme!

Kohta tullee lisäkovo ja saan taas kuvia mahtumaan koneelle. Tilailin 500 gigaa lisäspeissiä, internaalista tietenkin. Ulkoiset kovaleyt hajoilee lähes pääsääntöisesti, liekö kyseessä jäähyn puute.

Tek-talk, biatsh! Mutta kohta sentään jussikuvat reilassa.

Mitä muuta asiapitoista? Kävin torstaina tutun paatilla kalassa inuittien pyhillä mestoilla. Rannalla lojui kuolleita rautuja vattat auki vedeltynä. Traditioon kuuluu, että kalamestoille jätetään aina evästä näkymättömille näkyville ihmisille. Huisia, haamuja. 

No ei saatu ees kalaa sitten.

----------


## Jeesus

Siisti jenkki, täydellistä laiffia kantaa 70kilon ylipainon lisäksi 150kiloa kultaa niskassa ja syyä hanhenmätiä aamupalaksi! Melkeen tekis mieli vaihtaa osia, MELKEIN!

Meikät harrasti pienempiä limusiinejä, voe helevettiläinen että osas olla taas luxus iltamat, ei menny ku aamuneljään noitten romujen kans!

Omassaki on nyt uus koppa, tällä kertaa saivartelin oikeen tuplamaalit ja pakoputket!!





Niijoo, sit värkkäiltiin tommosilla nitrokamppeillaki. Melko siisti oli lapioida hyppyrit ja ajaa niihin ku Hösö veti ennen vanhaa dirtillä Cheetalla!!

----------


## Jeesus

Make, et sitte tullu messengeriveppikamerakrillipippaloihin! Timå voideltiin italialaiseksi ja syötettiin sille ilta makarooneja.

Ei meikällä kummempia ko kuvat on vielä säätelemättä, muutako että seuraavat timon rillipippalot on tosa keskiviikon jälkeen jossain päin ruottia/noriaa/ruottia!! Rules, on semmoset sääennusteekki tulossa että voi helevettiläinen!

http://www.foreca.com/Norway/Narvik

Narviik kutsuu, samoilla silimillä käyään seikkaileen slikrokit ja vielä Ruottin Kanisbergetit sun muut Luuleot. Takas tullaan sit ku tullaan, mitään ei oo etukäteen suunniteltu..Saa nähä montako yötä nukutaan Hiacen kontissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Pari kuvvaa, kesäloma rules!














Kyllä täsä kelepaa!

----------


## tv.

voi helekatti, meikä unohti timån läksiäiskrillipartyt.

törmäsimpä tämmöseen kun surffailin: 
https://saukko.koillismaa.fi/$RAMAAA.../35liite10.pdf

neljäs sivu ja kohta 5

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tässä jälkipolttoisesti katsaus viime juhannukseen. Ohjelmassa oli hevoslihan grillailua, släklainia, dh-mäkipyöräilyä, kumiveneilyä (vieläki kammot), saunomista ja kali-janottoa. Ja kaikki omalla kotipihalla. 

Rovaniemi = vapaus!

Paras juhannus aikoihin! Kiitos ja kumarrus.











Lopumpia: http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro.../juhannus2008/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ainii-joo! Tejin uuet kotisivut:

http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berrouard/index.php

Välttelin blogipalveluja ja ymppäsin blogisoftat itte omille sivuille. Valmispalvelut on tunnetusti lady-like. Vain pervot käyttää sellaisia.

----------


## Jeesus

Voi moro tota Rukaa, varmaan laatuläppää freerydestä ku Kuusamon isoimmat pösöt vähän sielä miettii  :Leveä hymy:  Ois oikeesti siisti olla kärpäsenä katossa kuuntelemassa että mitähän sielä visioidaan..Muutenki ois makia tietää ketkä tota niinku oikeesti miettii.

Tuoki homma on melekolailla nähty, ainoat toimivat paikat on sielä missä on oikeita kuskeja tekemässä itte niitä juttuja (lue, etelä-suomessa).

Pari kuvaa Timåpippaloista. Ohjelmassa kalianjuontia, rillausta ja keppien siirtelyä asfaltilla.









Tosin en oo nyt ihan varma oliko se timo lähössä enää mihinkään albaaniaan vai pistääkö justiinsa tilausta menemään amerikkaan että sais nipun radioohjattavia Nikkoja? Siihen malliin oli kokoajan käet kiinni rattaissa!

----------


## Hösö

ompa komia maxa!

----------


## tv.

Meleko mehevän näkönen mansikka tuosa yhesä kuvasa.

Kävin tänään taas speksailemassa Sahanperällä yhesä kaupasa. Jotaki sieltä tarttui mukaan:



en malttanu olla testaamatta, VIDEO, 7 megaa

kotelo pitäis taas väsätä tuolle pikkudiskantille. Kohtalaisen napakasti tuo soi vaikka kuuntelee ilman koteloa, ainaki penkin selekänoja väreili kivasti.

----------


## Hösö

no huh!

rajota jo vähäsen tuota hommaa...

tai nythän voit lahijottaa mulle ne vanahat romus!


kämppäki o kohta valamis. ei oo enää ku 75% tekemäti! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> rajota jo vähäsen tuota hommaa...



Ei tässä hommassa ole muuta tarkoitusta kuin että saan musiikista kaikki taajuudet kuuluviin  :Vink:  Tuolla subbarielementillä pääsee 10 hertsiä matalemmalle jos aikaisempaan vertaa. Eli aletaan olla semmosella taajuusalueella että bassot voi halutessaan myös tuntea omassa kehossa, jos on kyllästyny pelkkään kuunteluun.

Vähän sama asia, jos kattoo full hd-lähetyksiä kuvaputkitelekkarista.

----------


## marco1

Ihmeellisesti automatka alaspäin tuntui paljon pidemmältä kuin matka ylöspäin.  :Sekaisin: 
Meno - paluu Lappiin hiukan alle 3000km, karttakirjaan pitänee tutustua ennen seuraavaa reissua...

Viimeinen lomapäivä menossa, takaisin hiilikaivokseen ma. voi ihmisen käsi. 
Lewis oli Kimmon kuvauksen mukainen, ajoin jonkun reitin kerran sukkispyörällä ja kiskoin lopun ajan pitkin mettiä ilman Konogrooveja. Rok.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, mitäs ostit halvan navigaattorin! Muista sitten taas varoa niitä etelän morlokkeja.

Progress. Käväisin eilen taas GN-talolla koputtelemassa ovensuihin työpaikkajahdissa. En ollu ees pääovesta sisälle, ku Talous- ja Voimansiirto-osaston pomo johdatteli toimistolleen. Saattais kuulemma olla pariksi kuuksi pätkätyötä Business Advisorina.

Oikea mies oikeaan tehtävään? Sama sille, se on vaan sitä idealismia.

----------


## Grissom

Morot vaan! Juho tosa pölähti yks kesälomapäivä meille rassaileen urheilutojotaansa iskuun, samalla veettiin drifti-iltamat jotka päättyi melkeimpä nyrkkitappeluun/pystypainiin. Mutta voittaja saatiin valittua, vissiin!





Leikit leikittyä päätettiin lähtiä samoilla silimillä ratkoon Norjan driftimestaruudet. Timo kopattiin messiin, pitihän se yks viinaan menevä varikkomekaanikkoki olla messissä!



12h perse hellänä autoilun jälkeen oltiinki jo maisemapaikalla rauhoittumassa! Eipä äkkiä parempaa leiripaikkaa löytyny..kelepas juuri ja juuri Nallikariin tottuneille!



Tervetulijaismaljat huiviin ja aamua ootteleen!

----------


## Grissom

tutussa maisemakonttorissa rupes sielu lepäämään..Aurinkoa ja lämmintä + Norja..no tietty tää vaan on meidän mäihää, muutenhan tuola aina paistaa pilvet ja vesisade..no KELPASHAN se tämäki keli  :Leveä hymy: 







Iltapalan jälkeen olikin aika suunnistaa herneitä osteleen nenää varten.



Ja sit sinkki suoraksi, navikaattoriki ties ettei meillä oo mitään hajua mihin ollaan menossa. Kuhan illasta taas voidaan rillata jossain SIISTISSÄ paikassa (=ei Oulussa)




Timoaki mietitytti ku kerroin etten tiiä misä oon.



Lisää kuvia joskus, nyt OULULAISEEN kauppaan osteleen oululaisia herneitä. Mutta voin kertoa, että oli ihan helevetin siisti reissu! Reilu 2000km auton mittariin pelkästään sen takia että löytys toistaan hienompi grillauspaikka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Arrh, tulipa ikävä Norjaan! Lupsakan oloinen reissu, ja nuo rypäledrinksut kävis kyllä meikällekki.   Missä kunnossa oli paanat? Kävittäkö te sliprokilla niinko lupasitte?

Kansa vaatii lisempiä kuveja!

t: kansa

----------


## Grissom

Parahin T: Kansa, kuvia on kyllä tulossa kunhan tässä kotiutuu. Eilen oli karvan varassa että loppuis kesäloma kesken, mut tsigailin säätietoja ja soittelin viikon jatkoa, eli täsä on aikaa säädellä muutama kuva ennen pirullista uraputkea!

Ehkä tänäiltana vois jokusen tehdä. Kohta kuitenkin pitää vetää vielä yks aklimaatiokeikka Ruottiin, on seki niin ihana maa! Illasta takas!

----------


## Hösö

jaa mitä lollottelijat?

meikät sai Tiitin ISOLLA avustuksella tänään liisteröityä! ***** ku tullee makia kämppä! enää ei oo hommia juuri yhtään jäljellä, varmaan huomena jo tuparit ja silleen.... kiitsat kyllä Tiitsalle ku tuli jeleppimään! :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tiitsan liistereillä tulee varmasti hyvät kemut!

Jeje, lainattiin Parksilta filimiskanneri. Tekee aika hyvää jäläkiä. Pitää tässä skannata projektina buenos diakset ja muutenkin siirtyä taas filmiaikaan, näyttää nimittäin digijärkkä lopullisesti seonneen banaaneiksi. Ebaysta tuli jo filminkehityspurkki, kohta tilaan kehityslitkut. Kehittelen - skannailen - poustailen.

----------


## Grissom

Jaa onko toi joku tosikuvaajien merkki että vetää vilimille  :Irvistys:  Meikällä muuten saattas olla se vanaha kanonin runkoki josaki, alakasko itekki!! No tuskin alan, turhaa hommaa se läträäminen ja paskojen kuvien värkkääminen. Saturaatiot niistä on kuitenki veettävä tappiin, kontrastista puhumattakaan!

Meikälä ois täsä pari kuvvaaki vissiin. Sliprokit ja kaiken maailman vuonot on nyt nähty tältä vuojelta, voi taas rauhasa ootella ens kessää! KUVATTU IXUS 860 POKKARILLA ISO LUVVUILA 80-800 JA ZOOMIN ASETUKSILLA NO_DIKI_ZOOM JA MAKROLLA VÄLISÄ!









Meikän ekan yön makuuhuoneesta oli meleko siisti näköala!!

----------


## Grissom

Joskus sitte taas tehen jotaki lissää, Timolla ei oo nettiä mut on parhaat kuvat..Soittakaa sille että menee uppaileen kuvia johonki pummiwlanin päähän!

----------


## P-Joe

Kävittekö samalla slikrokilla kun sillon 2005? Tutulta näytti tuo naapurihuippu. 
Ja mitenkä narviikin rata? Oliko missä kunnossa?

Ja tiedoksi, että reilun vuoden ikäinen lapsi sitoo kaksi ihmistä aika tehokkaasti. Mitään ei ole kerenny tänä kesänä tehä. Pumppiradastakin on valmiina vasta 1 penkkamutka ja 2 punppia. En ole kaivanu sitäkään kun 2 kuukautta. Perunat sentään kukkii ja voi hyvin.

----------


## Grissom

Joo sama sliprokki se oli, mentiin ohi siittä ja käytiin haikkaan mutka huipulla. Yhtä kiva se nousu sinne miljoonaan kilsaan oli ku aiemminki, onneksi sattu timmi keli. Niinku syyskuun auringossa Syväsessä!! Oli kotoisa olo.

Narvikin rata on varmaan parhaassa hapessa mitä ikinä nyt. Oli paljon fiksattu ja tehty penkkoja. Disneylandkiertolinja oli suunnilleen niinku pommitettu Bagdadin pääkatu, sinne ei vaikuta paljon lähtiä ootteleen koska eturengas häviää jonku kuopan kautta kiinaan.

Käytiin me ite asiassa Kaniksessaki ruottissa, mutta oli jo niiiiin väsynyttä porukkaa ettei sielä hissillä ajeltu, autolla ajettiin rinnettä ylösalas ja ihmeteltiin. Oli kyllä sieläki melkosesti tongittu kaikennäköstä, näytti vaan että ruoho oli vallannu melkosesti niitäki paikkoja..Homon näkösiä ruottalaisia freeraidereita oli muutama rullaamassa, huh.

Mistä erottaa mikä auto on suomalaisten? Voin heittää vihjeen että se on tossa keskellä  :Leveä hymy: 





Sit ruoka- ja juomahuoltoa. Ne piti olla kunnossa, että jaksaa painaa pitkää päivää!!









Jatketaan täsä kohan saahan toi makkarin kaappiremppa aluille..huh, sorkkarauta laulaa kohta Oulun yössä!

----------


## Shredd

moikka

nyt on vanhalla syttyny kipuna jälleen, melekeen sorruin hakeen khimmiltä vanhan daconin raadon ropattavaksi.. vaan tiukan salapoliisityön tulos osottaa syyttävää sormea..


AATOKSEEN!!





> Mulla on 19-tuumainen Kilauea Columbuksen putkella jämärunkona, ei edelleenkään kelvanne? Se Explosif löytyy kans 19-tuumaisena, mutta ei ainakaan vielä kaupan...



Tommosta oot leukaillu herran vuonna 05 vapaa-ajelu palstoilla.. vieläkö moisia putkenpaloja olisi joutilaana? Elä kuiten sano että nuoki on myyty muotisinkulahommiin. Meikän nuoruudessa oli kuuminta hottia ku sai lisää pykäliä. Oi aikoja oi tapoja.

----------


## eve

Tsau Aatos, oletkos speksaamassa syksylle ajoreissua brittiläiseen columbiaan? Jos olet, niin minä voisin liittyä seuraan, jos kyseessä on syyskuun viikot 2 ja 3  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

jaa, jospa sitä kohta lähtis KOULUUN!!11  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

meikä tekee nykyään taidetta töissä. leikkasin, kuvasin yms paskaa tän masterpiissin puhelimella: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajyJPJFW1aM , nauttikaa. pituus vähän kusee ku piti olla alle 300kt.

----------


## Jeesus

Voi v1ttu että täälä lollataan, ihan vitun kuvaava Oulusta ja sen hengestä  :Leveä hymy:  Meikät hiihteli tänne Kuusamoon lomalle, johan sitä tuliki tuhulattua sorkkaraudan ja moottorisahan kans kerrostalokaksiossa ähertäessä muutama lomapäivä Oulullekki.. Onneksi kuitenki saatiin hommat kondikseen ja päästiin karkaan maalle. Kävin tossa vähän kotarilla tiedusteleen maastoja, ei ***** että on hervottoman siistejä pätkiä, harmi vaan ettei täälä takapajulassa asu ketään ajokuntosta ihmistä. Uusimmat mopotki mahtanee olla saksalaisilta jääneitä sotamuistozyndappeja.

Ei meikällä muutaku että siistiä perjantaita ja viikonloppuja siisteille ihimisille. Hösö vois vouhottaa jotain hipokoulusta, vissiin melko siisti paikka..toi KOULU  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tsau Eve! Näillä näkymin tänä syksynä en käy BC:ssä. Työreissullehan sie olit menossa? Whistleristä löytyy kyllä helposti ajoseuraa. Viimeksi ajelin yhen ruottalaisen kanssa, tosin sillä meni lopulta naama niin likaseksi, että jouduin jatkaan yksin. Tais olla muuten Håkan, sano terveisiä, jos näet.

Tultiin just parin päivän patikkareissulta. Meitsi oli Parks Canadalla hovivapaaehtoisena taas meisingeissä mukana ja luutuamassa puistonvartijakämppien lattioita. Päivät käppäiltiin vuorten lomassa ja tehtiin raporttia viimeaikaisista muutoksista jokipenkoissa. Yö nukuttiin kämpässä ja kuunneltiin kivivyöryjen rytinää tuhatmetrisiltä vuorenseinämiltä. Mie näin unen jääkarhusta tömistelemässä rappusilla. Onneksi Saaralla (just se sama koppava) oli pistooli repussa ja Saara matkassa. Joutohetkinä käytiin kiipeämässä kiviä - aivan uskomattoman hienoja lohkareita koko laakso täynnä.

Puisto on tällä hetkellä suljettu kävijöiltä eroosion vuoksi eikä sinne voi päästää ketään ennen kuin asiaan on saatu joku selvyys. Jos multa kysyttäisiin, niin sinne vaan kaikki, varsinki ruottalaiset!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com
www.timoaday.blogspot.com

----------


## Grissom

liian siisti jätkä pistään tänne yhtään kuvaa  :Leveä hymy:  Hirviä homma klikkailla jotain nihkeitä plogeja.

meikällä ***** loma lopussa, LOPUSSA!! voi v1ttu, alkaa taas nihkiä uraputki..nojaa, pitää kait miettiä jotain positiivistä, nimittäin 11.90e lottopottia..mihinkähän senki tuhlais.

ei muuta, ei ees kuvia!

Eikujoo, Norjan kuvia on jokunen tuola. http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/n.../Norianhommat/ ..tosin osa on yhä tekemättä, joskus mää vielä..joskus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saO6fBFb1_U

----------


## tv.

huh, olipa kyllä paras loma ikinä. Syksylä pitää kyllä lähteä uuestaan Levile puhumattakaan talavilomista ja uusista vuosista.

Samiki käväsi kyläsä yhtenä päivänä: 

käytiin dirtilä hyppiin


porot tykkäs katella ko ihimiset ajeli pyörälä mäesä

----------


## tv.

tämän hetken mielentila: "*ittu kun vituttaa"

ihan lepposa toimenpide oli. Makasin kuulokkeet korvisa puolitoista tuntia ja kuuntelin raskasta ruotsiheviä volumet täysillä. Pienet päiväunet otin välillä ja kuulemma olin kuorsannu meleko miehekkäällä äänellä. Koniakkiryypyt ne anto vähän ennenkö lähin kotiin. 

Kyllä se lääkäri sano, että vuojenvaihteessa pääsen laskemaan scootilla eli positiivinen mieli on kuitenki jo.

----------


## Hösö

ei meikä oo KERINNY  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

ku on pitäny piirrellä liekkejä teekuppiin.


mut hei, ostin mie läppärin et pääsen koulussa vahtaan pillua kesken oppitunnin, kiitos ilmaisen weeeelanin....

----------


## Jeesus

Millon pietään ekat driftchamppionshipit?

Ois kova sana, nyt meillä alkaa oleen jo vehkeet iskussa ja hihnat kunnossa. Eilen ainaki meikän virimoottori oli lyömätön sen 3 sekunttia mitä akku riitti! Hösö, alahan tilaan harjatonta settiä ja tiuhempaa välitystä! Tällä viikolla pistän vielä 14 lankasen motin käyntikuntoon, saa nähä kuinka se menee seinää päin!!

Hösö alappa varaileen aikoja kalenterista, voitas pitää jokku kimppa-ajelut josain päin maailmaa!

Niin ja tuolta sitte löytyy melkosesti vannetta ja vehettä. Tilasin just itelle kiekot ja kumet, lyö kipinää ku sutii  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.genkidoridori.com/index.p...=index&cPath=5

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hei.

meikät mukaan sitten.
eli ilmotelkaa minä päivänä ja missä.

3 viikkoa vielä suomessa. 
perkele. enkä ees tajua mihin oon lähössä.

-Tttt


oho. sivunavaus.
kuvia kehiin siis:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyviä kuvia taas jälleen, kaikilla! Ja Norja näyttäis edelleen olevan siisti paikka. Miksette ottaneet slaideri-lipsutteluleluja sliprokille?

Tutustuin eilen kylän viralliseen huume- ja viinadiileriin. Kuskattiin sen kanssa öbaut 1000 kiloa lankkuja konttiin. Se pelekäs hämähäkkejä.

Alpeille: 8.9.-4.10. _Jes._ Corsa vuokralle ja menoksi. Reissailua ja vuoritoimintaa.

----------


## Fillarimies

Pikaisia paranemisia tommi.
Nonni. Kohta tulee mavicin kiekot saksasta niin saa laatutavaraa alle, eikä mitään prisman vanteita!
Soppiiko tulla käymään joku päivä tommi?

----------


## ellmeri

> Pikaisia paranemisia tommi.
> Nonni. Kohta tulee mavicin kiekot saksasta niin saa laatutavaraa alle, eikä mitään prisman vanteita!



Tuleeko samanlaiset ku mulla  :Vink:  DT:n 440 FR navoilla.

----------


## tv.

> Soppiiko tulla käymään joku päivä tommi?



Joo, saa täälä tulla käymään ja pitääkin tulla etten mie ihan erakoksi muutu. Täälä mie löhöän kämpilä muutaman viikon ainaki ja heiluttelen jalkaa. Hösöki vois pyörähtää kyläsä jos koulun ohesa kerkiää.

----------


## Hösö

> Hösöki vois pyörähtää kyläsä jos koulun ohesa kerkiää.




Joo itteasiasa, leivoppa pullaa ni tuun ruokkiksela aina jäbän luo lounaskahavile...

Huomena tuskin kerkiän, mut katomma vkonloppuna jos pääsis kyläileen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> Tuleeko samanlaiset ku mulla  DT:n 440 FR navoilla.



No pirkele, kun hinta ois pompsahtanu ainaki 100e ylöspäin, mutta oishan ne ollu hienot. Mie himoitsin niitä, mutta budjetti ei kestäny kuin XT:n navat :Leveä hymy:  Hyväthän ne nekin on :Cool:

----------


## ellmeri

> No pirkele, kun hinta ois pompsahtanu ainaki 100e ylöspäin, mutta oishan ne ollu hienot. Mie himoitsin niitä, mutta budjetti ei kestäny kuin XT:n navat Hyväthän ne nekin on



Aattelin qu tornimäessä kattelit mun kiekkoja,olisit ottanu velekaa!! :Cool: 

Kyllä lapissa toimi hyvin kiekot,17 kg repussa kamaa ja vanteet qu uudet vaelluksen jäljiltä.Ei notkunu!

----------


## Fillarimies

> Aattelin qu tornimäessä kattelit mun kiekkoja,olisit ottanu velekaa!!
> 
> Kyllä lapissa toimi hyvin kiekot,17 kg repussa kamaa ja vanteet qu uudet vaelluksen jäljiltä.Ei notkunu!



No kyllä mie uskon että XT kestää kans ihan hyvin :Kieli pitkällä: 
Meikä kävi leppoisan huristelulenkin oukulla. Löyty kiva uus (vanha) pätkä, jossa on kaikille kaikkea. Juuria, kiviä, singletrakkia, nopeaa, puita tulee vastaan ja sen sellaista.

Ai niin mutta pyöräilyhän ei enään kuulu tosi miesten harrastuksiin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

> No kyllä mie uskon että XT kestää kans ihan hyvin
> Meikä kävi leppoisan huristelulenkin oukulla. Löyty kiva uus (vanha) pätkä, jossa on kaikille kaikkea. Juuria, kiviä, singletrakkia, nopeaa, puita tulee vastaan ja sen sellaista.
> 
> Ai niin mutta pyöräilyhän ei enään kuulu tosi miesten harrastuksiin





asia 1, xt navat o ihan kurapaskaa...

asia 2, mitä vittua on singleträk? miten se eroaa polusta jossa on juuria kiviä ja nopeaa+puita vastassa ja sen semmosta????

asia 3, täälä ei oo tosimiehiä. ku tosimiehet ei leiki pikkuautoilla ja päde wwwweessä

----------


## Fillarimies

> meehän fillaripoju cnc-koneistaan itelles vaikka nainen niin ei tarvi itkeä tosi_miehistä intternetissä



No sehän tästä vielä puuttuiskin :Kieli pitkällä: 
Eiks tää singletrack ole yhden pyörän mentävää uraa ja sitte jos on leveempää baanaa niin se ei oo singletrackia? Näin olen käsittäny asian, voi olla että olen väärässä.
Pitääkö olla crish kingiä, että ei ole kurapaskaa..öö? 160e per. napa, just äsken tommin kanssa katottiin.. sitte vähän kalliimpaa niin 360e per. napa.. kallista on :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

> 160e per. napa, just äsken tommin kanssa katottiin.. sitte vähän kalliimpaa niin 360e per. napa.. kallista on




jaa xt nuin kallis...makiasti kussaan pentuja kyllä silimiin nuila hinnoilla...


onneksi puut oli laavula ilimasia ja lonkero oli laivala halapaa....

----------


## Jeesus

No ***** moro, mitä järkiä ostaa jotain saatanan kris shimano xt rules napoja jollain tonnilla, ku ettii vaan halvimmat navat missä on hyvät laakerit..ei ne laakerit tiiä missä vitussa ne pyörii. Jos napa painaa niin vetää sorvissa lastua pois, ei ne jossain tasamaahinkkauksessa ees joudu rasitukselle.

Ei täsä muuta ku että nyt on valtterin lexuksessaki säädettävä kisa racing motti, siis siinä lasten leikkiautossa! Siistiä ko ei tartte todistella olevansa aikuinen  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei muuta, Hösö keitä kahavit! Tullaan perjantaina Rovaniemelle vissiin! Singelträkkiä pitkin trailifilolla! PS. Pistäppä vanteita tilaukseen tuolta -> http://www.genkidoridori.com/ Meikät tilas sieltä nipun.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaanojuu! Kyllä ne laakerit tietää missä ne pyörii, kuulemma. Laakerien liitosta soitettiin justiin, ja sieltä kyseltiin, että mikset oo rasvannu 96-vuosimallin XT:tä, joka on tuolla alakerrassa. Sanoin että ei se laakeri tiiä, onko sitä rasvattu vai ei. Mutta pyörii se kyllä.



Täällä se laakeri asuu, mutta ei se tiiä sitä.

----------


## Grissom

^Hiukka mahtava koti teän laakereilla. Näyttää siistimmältä valokuvassa ko gugle horthissa. LISSÄÄ

t. M

----------


## Valtteri

paaam paam paam vom vom tshi huh-hu-hu, tsi hu-hu-hu.

----------


## marco1

Eh, äksee ei lopu/petä/kuole koskaan ja mulla on videokin todisteeksi.  :Vink: 
Tobelle 10 pistettä yrityksestä kuitenkin ja onneksi kivet oli pehmeitä.  :Hymy: 

Editoimaton kännyvideo, älkää turhaan tuhlatko 48 sekuntia elämästänne.

Liukas keli oli kyllä lauantaina-

----------


## kmw

> paaam paam paam vom vom tshi huh-hu-hu, tsi hu-hu-hu.



Hienoja kuvia, lisää plz :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, sentin pidemmälle jos ois lentäny, niin olis tullu smuutisti alastuloon. Ens kerralla kamera auton selekään!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tobbekin oli taas karannut vankilasta! Pitänee lähteä hinkkaamaan puronvartta huomenna. Tänään olis kutsuillallinen (hieno, ei kärsi mennä rapasena).

Markon video inspiroi lenkille.

Digidigijärkästä meni siis suljin basax, räks. Ihan mukava räpsiä vilimille, vaikka vissiin se onki liian kuulia Jeesixukselle. No ei ollu liian kuulia vielä kaks vuotta sitten! Ekkö muista, kuinka mukavaa oli hakia kuvat kehityksestä? Istuttiin auton etupenkillä ja naureskeltiin.

"Ei helevetti! Höhöhöhöhö..."

----------


## Hösö

ai ***** että yks ikean kaappi saa pienen ihimisen hyväle tuulelle...sopi ku teetetty siihen lokeroon mihin sitä ajateltiin!

ennää 87.6% tekemäti remontista...

opiskelu o ni vitu rankkaa että ei jaksa tehä mittää iltasela... :Vihainen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

monikoha nuista on nähny vaginan?

-ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikä se on?

----------


## Hösö

mmmm....


vaginaa...


mmmmm...



 :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

"Rovaniemi..vitut, tszxadissahan mie nykyää.."  Hösmäx, päivittelehän lokaatiot, johan sua ihimisekki pelkää.

Jenkeistä kaks pakettia leluja tulossa b&h photolta. Jumankeuta miten hyvä palvelu, hyvä etten lähetä niille kukkia kiitokseksi. Tulee halvemmaksi ku mistään Kanadassa, ja paketitki tulee kovaa kyytiä. Kemikaaleja ja eletroniikkaa, rairai.

----------


## Hösö

joo pitää täsä joskus spexata toi!



muuten, remontti ei valamistu ikinä...*****!

----------


## tv.

Autotuningprojekti etenee, kiitokset Fillarimiehelle. Designed by Tommi, made by Niila:







aina pitää olla jotain ainutlaatuista, mitä muilla ei ole.

Mulla on visio siitä mihin tuo kyltti tulee. Valmiin toteutuksen näette joskus syksyn aikana.

Sairasloma sujuu hyvin, en ole vielä kuollu tylsyyteen. Onneksi autolla pystyy jo ajamaan niin pääsee ulos kämpästä  :Hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

tuleeko tuo siihen carinaan? meikälläki on visio minkä näkönen siitä tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei hassumpaa jälkeä, Tommi! Mieki tykkään Alpeista, oon menossa sinne ens viikolla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

makiaa pillettiä! :Cool: 

nyt se o virallista, kämppä mennee myyntiin...vitut tästä tuu mittään...


mut hehlolläpällä! mopossa o uuet öljyt ja pillettiosia kaasarissa! voi vettää hyttisiivuja kutosella läpällä kaasusta!

----------


## Jeesus

Tuuppa Make pohjosen alpeille? Käyräs varmaan lahoaa pystyyn ko ei olla käyty vuosiin sielä!! Sveitsissä ei oo ku huonoa juustoa ja suklaata!

----------


## Fillarimies

Noita voi tommin kautta tilata multa lisää..(siis jos tommi ei halua pitää kylttiään ainutlaatuisena) tai ihan mitä muuta vaan  :Vink: 
Mutta hieno tuli.. 2h meni kokonaan alusta loppuun!

----------


## Hösö

joo mie tillaan heti nuita 2! etteen ja taakse kilipien tilalle! ja varmaan pojat ottaa ouluun kans noita. oha tuo ni makia uus kilipi autoon!

sopis ainaki jeesustelijoiden mersuun ku kaverina pyöri 22" panteran vanteet ja kontti o täynä jiiveeseen suppareita! 


asiasta rasiaan! tuunasimpa taas mopoa! komiasti istuu uuet pillettivehkeet kokonaisuuteen! esim. oranssit teekappaleet ja hipotakaiskari! :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Torstai, hyväksi havaittu päivä!

Hösö, tillaaksi kämppäänki osat jenkeistä, vai mikä siinä kestää? Mie aion tulla joulukuussa kahaville, joten alahan asentaan sitä Mokkamäxteriä.

Huomenna bisnesmiitit kylän pomon, Ronin, kanssa. Oli innoissaan, haluaa meitit "kaupungintalon" atk-mieheksi. Meitsi on jotenki ihimeellisesti saanu maineen kylän tietokone-eksperttinä. Kuulemma olis kovasti suunnitelmia, huomenna kuulee tarkemmin. 

Kimmo, Kärmestunturi ois kyllä jees, mutta ei nyt joua! Ei oo ko kuukausi lomaa... Tule käymään Sveitsissä mutka, tarjoan sulle juustosämpylän?

----------


## Jeesus

Ei meikä syö juustosämpylöitä, syö nykyään vaan soijjalesetiiniä kalanmaksaöljysä!

Ei meikällä ihmeempiä, rules täälä on olla! Tänään vaihtu kelekkaki talliin, jukka pisti tommosen kananmunakeltuaisen.



heti piti päivittää muutama tärkeä osa  :Leveä hymy: 





Joo ja moppoilemasaki käytiin.








Nyt vois vaikka lähtiä alakunnakselta hakkeen purilaisia! Monta otan make sulle?

----------


## Hösö

> Hösö, tillaaksi kämppäänki osat jenkeistä, vai mikä siinä kestää? Mie aion tulla joulukuussa kahaville, joten alahan asentaan sitä Mokkamäxteriä.




En ku iha täältä kotoSuomesta,Rollosta tillaan näitä...

Tänään nytkähti makkari siihen pisteeseen että vaatekaapin sisältö(kalsarit) ja peruslistotus uupuu. eli 3/5 on listojavailevalamiit!

Enää pienimmät hommat, köökki ja olokkari!

Ja en oo muute ku yhen seinän vasta vahingossa halakassu!  :Leveä hymy:  RULEZ!


Mopoki vastas huutoon! Lyöpästiin tosiaan pillettiparzin kaveriksi jäykempi jousi ja avarsin lisää ilmanottoa(Waldon mielicxi) ni kuulkaa että keheräs!

Pellaa hyvin noi vehkeet ku ottaa ilimanputsarin kannen pois, ite putsarin pois ja vielä penkin pois ja sit vetää lehtipuhaltimella lisää happea hitsauspullosta koneeseen ni makiasti naukuu! Milloha sitä ois varaa ilokaasuvehkeisiin...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Missä viikon halokuva?

Mitä Hösö teille pittää tuua tupaantuliaisiksi? Mursu? Laitetaan sille sitten oma allas, muuten saattaa keittiöstä loppua tila ja kahavinkeittimestä kahavi.

Kimmo, dieetti lipes ennen ko olit ees päässy postauksen loppuun! Parempi että poljet sinne Alpeille, niiin saavutat kaloribalanssin. Mieki kävin muuten just polkemassa jokikurussa, ja nyt on polvet makiasti naarmuilla. Oli vähän teknistä. Tök.

Saaran ja Delian kanssa bouldereita tsekkaamassa:



Pikku dude kanadanpäivänä:

----------


## Jeesus

tosa ite asiassa vuojen Halovideo. Miksu duunas tommosen meän 2 vuotiaalle ipanalle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WjP_xySdms&eurl

Ja tosa viikon halokuva, lihavat insinöörilapset leikkii ja tytöt katselee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

olispa jo talavi...

Halovideo oli huippu  :Hymy:

----------


## Mechz

> Autotuningprojekti etenee, kiitokset Fillarimiehelle. Designed by Tommi, made by Niila:
> 
> 
> aina pitää olla jotain ainutlaatuista, mitä muilla ei ole.
> 
> Mulla on visio siitä mihin tuo kyltti tulee. Valmiin toteutuksen näette joskus syksyn aikana.
> 
> Sairasloma sujuu hyvin, en ole vielä kuollu tylsyyteen. Onneksi autolla pystyy jo ajamaan niin pääsee ulos kämpästä




Kylläpä on taas amislaatua koneistajalla, huh huh

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

TALAVIIIIII!!

Meilläpä tuli jo lumet vuorille pari päivää sitten!!

Loistovideo, helekatin hyvät fiilikset tuli!

----------


## Hösö

> joo hyvä hösö, jäpähän saiki vuoden ajokiintiöt täyteen ku avarsit ilmanottoa



Joo, ei tarvi enää ajella! Mittarissaki o jo tälle vuojelle 12min tullu! Arvo vaan laskee ku ajelee...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vastahan mie hokasin!!

Let's Gets. Sehän on Chamonixin ja Geneven välillä. Mun pittää heittää Krevassi-Timo vuokra-Ooppelilla Nixulasta Geneveen syyskuun alkupuolella. Sillä on siellä lentokone. Jospa kävis siinä ohessa ohittelemassa pari ranskalaista Let's Gedoutaheren rinteillä! KukkuU!

Pääsis rämistelemään taas! Ja paikkahan on melkein kuin Syväsenvaara. Sen kunniaksi skannailin old-kuul-kuvan Kimmosta:

----------


## marco1

ttu. Päivät Sobossa työhommissa ja ei vaan löydy kunnon kebabbia täältä mistään, lihapullasta veistelty siivuja ja ketsuppia päälle. Ahistus vaan kasvaa.  :Hymy: 

Millonkahan sitä ehtii seuraavan kerran Roihin, saapa nähdä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

> ttu. Päivät Sobossa työhommissa ja ei vaan löydy kunnon kebabbia täältä mistään, lihapullasta veistelty siivuja ja ketsuppia päälle. Ahistus vaan kasvaa. 
> 
> Millonkahan sitä ehtii seuraavan kerran Roihin, saapa nähdä.



Ei kuule oi toi toriskeidakaan niinkö ennen. iha paskaa nykyään se niitten salaattipuoli. kejappisoosi o edelleen ihan rulex, mut salde o aivanpaskaa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeajea, olikohan vuonna 2006 Käyräksellä? Löyty dialta, ei taija olla missään ennestään!

----------


## eve

Hihiih..magia kuva  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Ei meikät valtteri tosissaan jäbälle lähetelty tota multimeedioviestiä! Jätettiin majoneesit pois tällä kertaa!

Eilen testattiin vähän yhtä supermoottoria, olipa tosi pätevä veto pistää tommonen kilon painoseen autoon (koneessa tehoa 1.3kw)..melkein pysy näpeissä, renkaat lentelee vanteilta jos jossain vaiheessa pääsi hetkenki vetään täyskaasulla. Lisäksi ruuveja purkautui autosta mitä ihmeellisimmistä paikoista.. Huhhuh, ihan ok  :Leveä hymy: 

Videossa alla "pitävät" sliksit..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2siKy73QFw4


Ei täsä muuta, paitti että ois siisti olla nyt tunturissa ihmettelemässä mihin ne pilvet karkaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ee helevetti.

...meikä lähtee italiaan torstaina. moro.
-T

----------


## Jeesus

Juholle hommailin kans tosa harjattoman mottisetin joltain kisajehulta. 6.5 lankanen motti kuulemma, veikkaan ettei pysy yhtään lapasissa  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei tää käsistä lähe, hyvissä kantimissa ollaan!

Talaviaki ois vähän ikävä!

----------


## Valtteri

uudet rimzit jaappanista!!!1

----------


## Hösö

maceet valzit!

ite piän pausea speksauksesta ja oottelen rahavirtojen kasvua!

sit joskus mieki speksaan harjoja ja uusia rimzei :Nolous:

----------


## marco1

Hyvejä taistelukuveja tk-kuvaajalla. Cannonin linssinsuojan jumitus on tuttu ilmiö.

Kauppahallista sai sitten kohtuullista kebabbia.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ensitöikseni täällä milanon asunnossa (marmorilattiat ja 4 parveketta mm.) tein kulttuuriteon.
nojatkaa taaksepäin ja ottakaa rentoasento ja avatkaa aamunne oulussa tällä videolla.
huh. muistatteko ajat? taitaa kaikki kovat jätkät esiintyä! ja se mikon nauru! huh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2mf_ipwn4c

nii, mitkä ilimat. +25 oli nyt ku tultiin tänne illasta/yöstä. ehkä snadisti liian lämmin, hiostaa.
onneksi on pirun korkiat huoneet ja kivilattiat, niin vähän viilentyy. muuten ok. meikän huoneesta avautuu tommonen tupla ovi parvekkeelle. ihan makia. huomenna kierteleen lähi huudeja ja tän gribsin siivoomista. eiköhän se elämä siitä saa raiteesa.

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

Voi ***** legendaarista  :Leveä hymy:  Suon syntytarinaki näkyy tossa hyvin, ku pää hiessä kaivettiin uutta ja mahtavaa ouluun! Ei ois uskonu että Timolla on heti ekana päivänä noin ikävä tänne vesisateeseen takasin!

Perkelen hieno homma muuten, että kohta pääsee pohjosseen..muutama tunti vielä pitää riutua ja katella tätä paikkaa. Toivottavasti yläperillä ois jo talvikelejä!

Muutama kuva löyty kännykän uumenista, ettei timpalla tuu ihan älytön ikävä tänne takas!

----------


## the apocalypse dude

Taju lähti, jeesus rokkia ja rappuspedeilyä. oi mitä aikoja..  :Leveä hymy:  Eikä ole ku melekein kymmene vuotta

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. paskat ilimat teillä!


meillä täällä.
kävin ziikaan näin ekoina päivinä tuon turistirysän. eipähän tarvi enää käyä. kai.

tää on siis joku vanha mesta mitä ne duunas montasataa vuotta. kohtuu tyhmä kansa.

jatkan.

----------


## Fillarimies

Onkos milanossa kallista tuo eläminen, verrattuna suomeen vai halvempaa?

Missä on rollon halvin bensa? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

:Leveä hymy: 


Onneksi ite tuli valittua asuinpaikaksi tän persläävän korkein mäki ja suunnilleen ylin kerros niin ei tartte ihan naapurin päätyseinää kattoa niinku 99,9% täälä velkarivareissa ja omakotitaloissa tekee. Jotain hyvää kuitenki vissiin.

Olohuoneen ikkunasta eilen illasta.



Niijoo, pikkuautohommia ko ollu vähän tosa hiliasta. Oli makia keli..rovaniemellä. Renkaat vaan pärähti vähän paskaksi  :Irvistys:

----------


## Fillarimies

> painu ny jo vittuun



Kuin myös!

----------


## marco1

> kävin ziikaan näin ekoina päivinä tuon turistirysän. eipähän tarvi enää käyä. kai.
> http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/r.../DSC_00581.jpg
> tää on siis joku vanha mesta mitä ne duunas montasataa vuotta. kohtuu tyhmä kansa.



Tuo ja keskusrautatieasema ja sitten se keskushautausmaa on kyllä olleet mieleenjääviä. Sitten siellä keskusta koillislaidalla oli joku semmoinen kanaalialue kans jossa joki katosi kaupungin alle.
Ko. kylän teh famous yöelämästä ja muodista en tiiä mittään, mutta olihan sieltä lyhyt matka isoihin mäkiin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huuuuu

saatanan kuuma taas kerran.
vois avata oluen.

miten jätkät noi fixipyörät?



aika siistejä.

-T

----------


## Valtteri

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: D :Leveä hymy: :d.d :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ai saatana!!!11

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


pillarimään, pystykkö koneistaan mulle pari judanssia kajarihommiin, vähä yxinkertasimpia ku tommin alapinelätkät jne...

otappa yhteyttä jos nappaa...rahhaaki voin maksaa, tai antaa vaikka viinaxia vastineexi!

----------


## Grissom

***** sitä on sekasin  :Leveä hymy:  No onneksi ei ihan yhtälailla mitä timon sarjiksessa..







...noku syyspimiät tulosa...


Ja ihan aiheeseenki, meikällä on vahava tunne että valtterin kans lähemmä XC PYÖRÄRETKELLE täsä josain vaiheesa kohta!!! Ja ihan takuuvarmasti tulee kuvia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tv.

> ...noku syyspimiät tulosa...
> 
> Ja ihan aiheeseenki, meikällä on vahava tunne että valtterin kans lähemmä XC PYÖRÄRETKELLE täsä josain vaiheesa kohta!!! Ja ihan takuuvarmasti tulee kuvia



laita ihimeesä punaset valot taakse niin tietää suunnilleen että mihin suuntaan se vormula mennee pimiäsä.

voisin melekeen lyyä kympin vetoa että teän xc-lenkin valokuvista voi bongata munkkikahavit ja jumalattoman maukkaan näköset kepappiannokset  :Vink:

----------


## Grissom

tommi oot asian ytimessä, MAHDOLLISESTI kebabin vois korvata kunnon ählylätyllä.. Katotaan nyt mitä rekvisiittaa saadaan mukaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

ettikääpä meikälle pyöreät umpiot! pitäs saaha mustankiin kanssa syyspimeille lisärit pellaan!



eli tohon!

----------


## Valtteri

voivvv kona blast deluxe tulee helkaman tilalle :----D

----------


## Jeesus

XC LENKIT LÄHENEE!! TEHHÄÄNKÖ FACEBOOKKIIN YHTEISÖ ETTÄ AJAMME KLO 17:98-18:87 välisenä kellonlyömänä porukkalenkkiä Herukan Shellin pihassa! Tervetuloa mukaan vain jos oot feisbukin jäsenenä ja vitusti mukana intter net yhteisöissä!


Ei muuta, paitti että kohta oikeesti lähetään FILLARILENKILLE!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mitähelevettiä.

eiköse aurinko laske jo kello 18.74, niin lenkkiä pitää aikaistaa aina varttinekspotenssissa päivän kolmannesta kohden. että ensin 17.02, sitten 18.30 ja sitten voiskin tappaa ittesä.

-T

----------


## Mechz

jaaha!!!

meillä alkoi hieman toisenlaiset rallit....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

..vois seuraavaksi lähtä ulos melekeippä...


tiitille korvatulppia ja kestovaippoja. huisia.

-TttTttT

----------


## marco1

Onea! Ja muistovirsi menneelle vapaa-ajalle.  :Hymy: 

Noita vaunujakin voi tuunata mutta sille tielle ei kannata lähteä.

----------


## Fillarimies

Varo tommi tulee ja tuunaa valoilla ja tarroilla lastenvaunut :Leveä hymy: 

Laita hösö y-viestiä ja kerro lisää mikä on homman nimi!

Mistähän nuo teiänki xc-lenkit on kotoisin.. lähetään kotoa ja nakkarin kautta ja siitä sitte alamäkeä niin kauanko riittää. Kaikki ylämäet kierretään ja tullaan siihen tulokseen, että ei tullu edes hiki..

Asiaan, meillä on tommin kanssa kauhea speksailu menossa, menee lujaa :Leveä hymy: 

edit.
Katoppa tommi! Löysin bebekiltä ir-lähestymisanturi, toimiskohan tuo siinä käytössä? 
Jos ei tuu piirilevyä mukaan, niin voin koulussa tehä sen ja komponentit vaan juottaa kiinni, niin sehän ois siinä.. Ledin vois vetää johdoilla ohjaamoon. Mutta en tiiä tuosta herkkyydestä sitte sanoa, kai sitä voi säätää?..

Sitte elfalta löyty induktiivisia antureita: 
https://www1.elfa.se/elfa~fi_fi/cata...nario=products
Tosin aika hintava anturi :Leveä hymy: 

Tai sitte sen anturin vois tehä, ihan normaalilla painokytkimella, joka on palautuvaa mallia, ja sen laittais jousikuormitetun putken päähän.. Merkinannoksi ledi.. Vähänkö hienoa tekniikkaa autoon :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sami W

Onnea Tiitille ja koko perheelle.

----------


## Grissom

Onnea Tiitsan porukoille! Varmaan joutunette ajattelemaan vähän muutakin ku joustokeuloja ja alumiinivanteita  :Hymy:  

Ja se yks apina, eppäilen ettei ketään kiinnosta, kauniisti sanottuna  :Leveä hymy:  Ekkö jaksais vetää tota yksinpuheluälinääs vaikka tossa sun ikiomassa keskusteluosiossa. Täälä lähinnä keskustelee epäurheilijamaiset ja lihavat entiset melkein pyöräilijät. Jutunaiheet ei ehkä natsaa. Noin kauniisti sanottuna. 

Valtteri tosin jo aiemmin kiteytti kaiken yhteen lauseeseen  :Leveä hymy: 


niijoo ja asiaa, kohtuu hervoton pätkä! http://www.509films.com/evolution/

----------


## Fillarimies

Tommin kanssa lähinnä tässä speksailen! Te voitte pitää naamanne kiinni, kun ei mitään järkevää sanottavaa koskaan ole!

----------


## Jeesus

parempi varmaan pillaripojun sitten huuella sinne järkevien sanomisten palstoille  :Leveä hymy:  

Talavihommat kiinnostais.

----------


## V

Niin kiinnostelis


taitaa vaan olla kaluston vaihto talvi eessä. jos tuosta historiikistä pääsis jo eroon. argh.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Pieni ero talavikuvisa...

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

pistäppä hösö laadukasta talvikuvaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

V:n kuvassa ois tuttu mäki taustalla  :Hymy:  Toissatalvena hinkattiin tuola hankikelillä eestaas.

----------


## V

tuola oli kyllä hieno paikka..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jatketaan maastopyöräilyllä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhupKrYtJoU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Rnidr-06M

mitä helevettiä?

-Ttttt

----------


## Jeesus

Tulee jotenki mieleen oulu. 

Petterin finnpiikki oli kyllä legendaarinen. Missähän on noitten ikäloppujen dh pyörien hautuumaa?

----------


## tv.

Onko joku speksannu autoon lisävaloja lähiaikoina? Hösö tai Kimmo? Haluttais nähä pikkusen paremmin kun talvella tulee taas reissattua joka suuntaan. Kattelin alustavasti tuommosia Hellan Luminaattoreita. Haussa on leveä ja kohtalaisen pitkä valokeila.

Rallye 3000 olis varmaan hyvä, mutta siinä on muovikoppa  :Vink: 

yritin kaivella netistä lisävalovertailuja mutta eipä löytyny nopealla etsimisellä.

----------


## Jeesus

Käyppä tommi mutka Raskasosasta kysäseen lisäreitä. Janne asensi siihen raskasosan sprintteriin jokku ökyxenonit ja on meinaan melko vitun kirkkaat.

Itte aion hommata Hiluxiin xenon sarjan umpioihin. Nyt lyhyet valot on ihan samat ku sammuttelis kaikki valot autosta  :Leveä hymy:  Lisäreinä tossa on jokku 90luvun ämpärimallit, jotka toimii ainaki noitten normihehkulamppujen parina hyvin..Siittä en tiiä, että miten ne toimii sit jos auton omat ajovalot on tehokkaammat mitä ite lisä-ämpärit.. 

Eli tuolta -> http://www.katuauto.fi/

----------


## Shredd

Taustalla luuhaajan 2 cents:

Boschin Rallye 225 o peltikopalla, varmaan sais Janneltaki kohtuu edukkaasti? ei varmaan muutenkaan mikään maailman kallein ämpäri kun on valmistettu jo vuosikaudet ja kisaukot nuita edelleen ostaa.. Tommosiin xenoxisetti tai kylymän rauhallisesti isot polttimot, jos kerran lähetään virkavaltaa uhmaamaan kuitenkin.. Normi tarvikeliikkeen satawattisten lisäksi PIAA:lta löytyy muistaakseni johonki 140W asti tuikkuja, siinä on jo vastaantulijalla hiekkkaa silmissä. Valasevat kyllä hyvin jo ihan tavan polttimoillakin.

Nuita saa sitte kirkkaalla ja rihlatulla linssillä, vaikka mimmosilla reffiluvuilla ja vieläpä tais olla ilman E-merkintääkin versioita, joten jämäkkänä saa lamppukaupassa olla. Meillä on nuita kilpurissa 4kpl keulalla, sataW kynttilät ja nokko neliöitä kaapeleissa, ja niin tuli valkeus! Pirun lujat non myös, oisko abt viiden vuoden aikana menny 2 lamppua käyttökelvottomaksi, vaikka välillä on oltu meleko syvällä palteessa  :Leveä hymy: 



..tietty tuninkiukkojen on pakko laittaa romiset luminaattorit enkelisilmin, mut se on taas ihan eri juttu!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hep!

meikältä meni aivan ohi äskeinen.

nii mistä olikaan kyse?

-tT

----------


## Hösö

kisävaloista, niitä käytetään autoissa. autot on ne mitä hipit vihaa...

tommi, ostappa vaan jokku vitun kalliit hipovalot ni käyn ruuvaan net joku ilta irti.

http://www.nettiosa.com/product_details.php?p=17 nuot o ukon pösössä kirkkaalla lasilla, hyvin näkee...

ja mulla o sapatisa näät, http://www.nettiosa.com/product_details.php?p=12

tuunattu ihan perus nightbreaker polttimolla, vitun hyvä valo, siis nuin pienexi umpioxi.

ja valrollemakiakuvatalavestalol!



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Hippihommista takas normielämään. Käytiin eilettäin mutka metässä, oli kyllä hehkiät kelit!











Jooja pilasin tossa uuen pikkuautonki. Pitää ens kerralla ottaa vähän selvää maaleistaki..



Yöllä oliki driftihetkiä ilmassa, klo 1:00 ja lämmintä vissiin -30.

----------


## Hösö

EI SAATANA!!1

NYT SE OIS SIT "VALAMIS", eli jos nyt nukkus silleen ekan yön OMASSA KODISSA, ettei tarvi lähtiä ennää remontin takia evakkoon sieltä! :Leveä hymy: 

kaikki huoneet ois about listoja vaile valamiit! ni ja enää ei oo ku 48 rotaxiboxia purkamatta. lihalootut on jo tyhyjinä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Entä miten noi pikkuautohommat!? Juholle kävin hakeen tommosen kikottimen, kohta lentää muovisälöt!  :Leveä hymy: 






Huh, enää päivä ja Kuusamo kutsuu. Luxusta!

----------


## tv.

Mie kävin kaupasa ja ne myi mulle jotaki sormen paksuista johtoa

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terveisiä Grindelwaldista!

Ollaan täällä Sveitsissä, aivan Timon ja Milanon nurkilla. Helekatti se jätkä on löytäny hyvän paikan asua. Alpit aivan vieressä!

Palloiltiin vähän aikaa Chamonixissa, mutta läksittiin pahoja säitä karkuun. Siellä vähän kaltsikiipeilyä, ei muuta. Ehkä vielä takaisin. Napattiin Krevassi-Timo takaluukkuun ja painuttiin Geneveen. Timo oli melkein valloittanut Mont Blancin! Ei ihan onnistunut, tuuli 30 m/s huipulla. Siellä kuolikin taas pari tyyppiä samalla viikolla. Niinpä Timo kääntyi.

Seuraavaksi lähdetään nuuhkimaan Zermattia tai Davosia. Davosissa lienee aika huiput pyörämaastot, joten vähän kiinnostelis. Ai niin: käytiin viime viikolla mutka Les Getsissä, mutta olivat sulkeneet viikkoa ilmoitettua aiemmin. Morzinen kanssa sama homma. Melkoinen haamukylä se Gets, kun turismot olivat häipyneet. Hui.

Grindelwaldissa trekkailtiin kolome päivää. Oli luxusta, aurinko paisteli koko ajan! Eigerin pohjoisseinä näkyy kämpän ikkunasta. Sveitsiläiset olivat poranneet vuoren sisälle junaradan turisteja varten. Sillä pääsi jonnekki jäätikölle, kohtuu absurdia. Ja kallista. Ei lähetty.

Meka-Make

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eilen otin aurinkoa ilman paitaa tuolla puistossa.
tänään piti olla t-paita päällä, oli vähän viileempi.
ihan ok:ta täällä on.

vois melkei tulla firenzessä piipahtaan, tossa parinsaankilsanpäässä se on.
juna kyllä on aika tyyris sinne. huh. jos kävis siellä vuorilla sittenkin.
7 eurolla suuntaasa näyttäs pääsevän.

-Ttzatziki

----------


## Grissom

MOROT vaan kuusamosta! Kelepas sielä ruskassa köllötellä, juua moskua, juoksuttaa koiraa ja rossata pikkuautoilla. Yömyöhään riitti puuhastelua, oli heleppo hengittää! Kelkkaremppaaki muka aloteltiin, meni vaan öljynvaihoksi koko touhu, ainaki mukin sisältöä aina kyselijöille niin selitin  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutama kuva.


















ens viikonloppuna uuet kujeet. Valtteri lähtee italiaan tai johonki ja kaikki muutki on jossain helvetin perseessä, niin meikät päätti lähtiä sitte eteläsuomeen!!!! Joojoo, ihan Klaukkalaan asti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

tulipa käytyä lauantaina maakuntamatkalla...

rollo-pello-äkäslompolo-ylläsjärvi-kittilä-rollo meiningit! oli muuten ruska parraimmillaan. makia oli katella syysauringossa värienilotulitusta tuntureita vasten...ei palio ollu ikävä helesinkiä(terkut kaappilukijoile, eiran eminemeille!).

kuvia o muutama mut pittää hommailla ohojelemat ni pääsee säätään.


ylläxelä muuten törmäsin suuriseikkailu-pyöräpekka-lohinivaan! otti vuokraamosta alle trekin hipoimman mankelin ja raapi niskaan panssareita ja vehkeitä. nyt ei tosin jalassa ollu lekendaariset ruka-spandexit.

hintaaki oli touhulla, kiertoajelu kondoomilla 9e. ei itelä iha heti tuu mieleen maksaa tuota...huh huh! 

mut lepposaa ollu. anoppiki kyläsä. leiponu iha hulluna! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Pekalla oli muuten naisten housut jalassa koko seikkailun ajan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mie tiiän, olin sattumalta paikalla kun paikallinen, nyt jo entinen seikkailu-urheiluvälinemoguli asusti tulevaa seikkailijaa reissulle.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.
kävin ottaan itestä valokuvia. sitten tämmösiä pikkukiviä alko tippua yläilmoista.
ei yksään kyllä osunu, mutta mekelei. perkele, hullu maa.



jaaha.

jos huomenna kävis vuorilla.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. kuin vitun lujaa nuo liitää?

eikö tommonen painakki vaan jonku kilon tyyliin?

helekatti.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

ei ***** meikä on myyty!! Ihan käsittämätöntä hommaa! Timo, ku tuut takas OULUUN niin hommaat tommosen! Tehhään vähän dirttiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kai se täytyy.

pääsee huomattavasti pienemmällä autolla roadtripille sitten. ku ei tarvi alamäkipyöriä roudata mukana...

-Ttt

----------


## BAD bunny

Kovasti vaan tekis mieli laittaa jokin kova rc-menijä.. ei yhtään helpota kun katsoo nuita kuvia. Olen sellaista jo kuukauden päivät salaa mielessäni speksaillut, mutta vaikea päättää.. Asson B4 team/factory team ehkä harjattomalla koneella, toisaalta stampede vxl...vitun rankka takavetomonsu..valmiiksi harjaton setti ja kaikki tarvittavat romppeet samassa paketissa, paitsi akut.. Kunnon lipo akulla kulkee palttiarallaa satasta!

----------


## Grissom

No ei muuta ku tilaamaan! Johan sitä jokasella pikkupojalla pitää nikko olla  :Leveä hymy:  B4 on pätevän olonen kampe, mitään muuta ei juuri tullu mietittyäkään, kun tarkotus on ajaa silleen niinku rataa (kunhan sellanen johonki kaivetaan).

Meillä on harjattomat kiinni, mulla 5,5 LRP ja Valtterilla 5700v Castle. Nimhheilläki menee ihan nokko lujaa.





Seuraavana pitää speksata trukkikoppa ja laparenkaat..ei tääkään taas lähteny näpeistä ollenkaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

takarenkaat soikiana.
nyt on ihan liikaa teillä potkua. hu helevetti.

eikö trukkikopalla tommonen ime holtittomia määriä paskaa sisään...?

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Joo se voi olla että toi on täynnä jotain sontaa sen kopan vaihon jälkeen..Täytyy viel kuutioida, jättäs vaikka ton vanhan kopan alle?  :Leveä hymy:  Oishan se vitusti hienompi ku 1:10 Hiluxilla vois möyriä pitkin hiekkamonttuja!

----------


## Grissom

jatketaan, kävin kaivaan sorakasaan gäpin. Siistiä ku rekkaautoilla on tuotu joutomaata just sopivin välimatkoin. Pitäs vaan olla muutama kaveri messissä lapioimassa niin ois nopeesti dirtti kasassa, niinku ennenvanhaanki, muistattako!  :Leveä hymy: 







Haloki oli onnessaan ku sai möyriä pitkin penkkoja!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jooh.

meikästä tässä italiassa on jotain eriä mitä suomessa...

...mutta silti se sama vanha kaava toimii:
alkoholi+peleng+orjasalama

helekatti. voi niitä levin aikoja. meikä VAATII temppuradan uusinnan. vaikka ei ois ilimanen mökki ja vaikka ei ois alakuperänen jengi. silti. kimmo, oluet, meikä, kamera, jamesoni, pelengi, jeffejonieve+lisää ihmisiä ja hulluporo. huuuuhh. seuraavana aamuna vois ajaa nikoilla ja juua jaffaa...




jos menis jo nukkumaan.
eikä lähtis tonne 2 miljoonan sekopään kaupunkiin toikkaroimaan. snadisti isommat kuviot mitä levillä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ainii.

fucking muodin ja överyyden mekassa ku ollaan.
niin orjasalama ei ollu kaapelilla yhistetty digitaaliseenjärjestelmäkamerarunkoon.
vaan LANGATTOMILLA RADIOLÄHETTIMILLÄ.

nyt niihin uniin.

----------


## tv.

UP

perkele että maistuu lonkero hyvälle, semilämpimänä. Piti  lähteä iltakävelylle Grandeen. Kohta kotiin kun mestat menee kiinni.

T:Tommi

----------


## Hösö

Lonkero on kyllä hyvvää!

Makiat kelit Rollossa! Lämmittelen täsä takkaa ja juopottelen aamukahavia, mukava ku koulu alakaa vähän myöhemmin....  :Hymy: 

Tänään mahollisesti mopohommia illasta! Meleko täydelistä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö, lue sähköposti!

Terveiset Chamonixista. Kivvaa on ollut, käytiin Sveitsissä ja Italiassa. Nyt taas Ranskassa.

Timo, jos löydät jostakin _lardoa_, niin nappaa kimpale. On aika kultaa Aostan laaksosta. Meikän uus lempiruoka! Ja talavella kantsii suunnata Flims-Laax -alueelle Sveitsiin hiihtämään. Ei oo ees kovin kaukana Milanosta.

Ihan sua ajateltiin koko matka.

Davos oli aika pettymys pyöräilymestana, mutta tuli siellä ajettua. Ei vain oikein infrastruktuuri ja palvelut tue vielä mäkipyöräilyä. Oli niinku ois koko ajan uinu vastavirtaan. Mutta oli ihan lepposat reitit ja kahen kilsan korkeuserot.

Aostassa kiivettiin neljä päivää kalliota. Oli vähän isommat jyrkänteet ku Songassa.

-Make

----------


## Grissom

Halppa kävi maalimalla mutkan, eteläksi paikkaa puhuttavat. Pihapiiristä löytyi klooni, paksumpi sellainen. Suomen kymmenestä pinkkirannusta paikalla kaks, historian siivet haviseepi  :Hymy:  




Mukaan tarttui pikkutasmaanialainen joka syö kaiken mihin törmää  :Kieli pitkällä: 


Iso Halo arvostaa


Sanoinkin veljelle, että jos se puree liikaa, meille vaan <3

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jäbä. jos kerran tuut sunnuntaiksi milanoon, niin sovitaanko treffit?

voin näyttää mistä saa kiinalaisten tekemän pizzan neljällä juustolla ryöstö hintaan.
tai mistä löytyy rotat ja slummialueet.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ai. 

tuutteko tolle övereimmälle asemalle, eli central stationille vai snadisti pienemmille garibaldille, vittorialle vai lambratelle
central rautatieaseman huudit on aika täynnä hotelleja ja safkamestoja.
myös parhaat huumeet ja hörhöt löytyy sieltä pusikoista.
tänään just kävelin sielläpäin.

mutta saattaa sieltä känkkyki löytyä. kannattaa kävellä niin pitkälle ku jaksaa ja on valmis pihtaan euroissa. mitä kauemmas ja pienemmille kujille menee, sitä halvempaa. joku mäkkäri tais olla ihan siinä vieressä. ja BURGER KING!

...vois tulla heittään ylävitoset viien aikaan aseman huudeille...

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

meikä tulee viieltä jos ei muuta kuulu.

-Ttt

latenightedit: 
kenen duunaama juliste etusivulla? http://www.newagera.org/index.php?newlang=albanian
on muuten levitetty ympäri milanoaki vieläpä. jeah, yo, fuck.
lähtis nukkumaan.

----------


## Jeesus

MOROT MILANOSTA, EIKU KUUSAMOSTA!

Ollu melko vitun syksynen keli, tullessa oli pari astetta lämmintä, nyt on jo vetässy reilusti plussalle. Eli viis astetta on varjossa, sama auringossa. Ollu kohtuu helmi lojua täälä ja rentoilla. Ei oo paljon taaskaan yllättäen kiire takas ouluun, ku valtteriki on sielä jossain japanissa.

PYÖRÄILYasiaaki. Käytiin lauantaina fiilisteleen Rukalla. Oli ihan pakko kävellä dh rataa, samalta se näytti mihin tilaan se aikoinaan jätettiin. Melko Tshernobyl-olo kyllä jäi ku muisteli taas vanhoja. Oltiin me reippaita joskus!







Halo hokas heti että sisälinja oli se nopein!



Niinjoo, ei oo aikoihin kaiveltu dirttiä, kaivelimma sit pikkuautolle muutaman hyppyrin  :Leveä hymy: 



Joo ja kelekkailtiinki! Uuet sukset ja iskari alla.

 

Millon timo tulee käymään suomesa? Tunturi oottaa vieläki vieraita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jouluna tuun viikoksi tai kaheksi lappiin.
sillon pitää käyä kyllä mahollisimman milanon vastakohassa. huh.

ei siinä, eilen näin VUORET! ja LUNTA!
tuli aika hollywood olo kun isojen talojen lomasta näky armottoman isot vuoret lumisineen rinteineen. huuuu.

-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeajea, lelut lentää lujaa. Mikset laita siivet ja rupelit renkaisiin, voisit vaikka lentää Italiaan niinku kaikki muukki. 

Kobolttimagneettikoneet hipselikarvoilla, otaksun? Oliko sähköjohtoja palajonki metriä, punasta vai keltasta sekä molempia vaiko jopa sinervää? Ehkäpä rohkaistun tästä ja kaivan vanhat lennokkiradiot tynnyreiden uumenista. Lennokki meni syöksykierteellä Isokuruun viime vuosituhannella, koskaan ei löyvetty. Osaan mieki nämä hommat.

Takasin Kanadalassa. Tänään oli 80 kilon Lee-setä ja 200 kilon Marilyn-täti ehkä-tulevassa-anoppilassa kylässä. Syötiin cilikanaa, vejin taas perinteisesti kolome kertaa enemmän ku kaikki muut yhteensä. Täti katto kalapeana, että jätänkö sille.

Nyt uskallan jo hakea ite kaliat ja viinit kaapista täällä sujuvasti.

Joo, olihan se italia vähän eri. Bed ja brekfästin pitäjä oli UIAGM-vuoriopas/arkkitehti/yksityisyrittäjä. Ekana päivänä se toi parhaan kaverinsa kattomaan meitä, seuraavana vaimonsa, sitten äitinsä ja lopulta koiransa, jonka nimi oli kakki. Anto lähtiessä hunajagrappaa putelillisen. Esimerkillisen mukava mies! Vessassa sai varoa skorpioneja.

----------


## Grissom

^Oliko tämmönen kaveri

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://www.2moto.net/

hösöllä tommone setti jo?

valtterin treffailut jäi lyhyeen. pahoittelen. se pizzapaikka ei ollu ihan mun mieleen. huh.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

ei oo. mut on mulla uus kytkinkaffa, kultanen! bling. apicon valmistama, halavin mikä löyty! TARVIKEOSA! tuunasin sen tosin jo lätkäerkalla hipoksi että on tasoissa jarrun kanssa!

mut aidot ktmn halvimmat ketjut! hah!

spexspex!

ja uuet fjällrävenin päntsit! G-1000, ehottomasti! parhaat 4evah! 100-0läpällätäysiäpäissäänwaldopaakuviaitalias  ta!


ja jäi sanomatta, että sauna sai uuet kivet tänään! ja ehkä hösö saa uuen saunan enskesänä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

valtteri alkaa oleen kohta kovaluu ton kameran kanssa.
kolmanneksi alin pikkuautokuva on jo siisti. muut ihan ok.
vois ostaa tänne milanoon jonku vekottimen. kai täälläki joku vitun rata jossaki on. tai joku liike. kai. luulis. oha oulussaki.?

-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

Ostat jonku takavetobuggyn tai trukin, siihen vaan joku simppeli kone ja perusratiot. Ei noitten kans kannate juuri himoilla, takavetovehkeet on idioottivarmoja kunhan pakissa on vaan varaosia ettei jää leikit kesken, eli perustukivarret ja muut iskarituennat jne.. Asson B4 on ainaki ihan käypänen uus laitos, ja onhan noita muitaki. HPI:llä on fiksu toi firestormi trukki, näytti ainaki kestävän melkosia vastapatteja missä meikän autosta meni tukivarret katki.

Mitään vitun monstereita en laittas, niillä ei tee mitään muuta ku rossaa hiekkakuoppaa ympäripäissään. Tosi siistiä sen 10 sekuntia.

Kato ebaysta joku setti halvalla. Sielähän spedet myy uusia käytetyn hinnoilla!

Pakkohan sunki on osallistua tähän vouhotukseen!! Noi on ihan hervottoman siistejä varsinki ku nyt on joku oikea ratapohja ees jossain kuosissa!! Ens viikolla oli tarkotus hommailla mattojaki (tai siis Valtteri hommaa!) sinne pitään irtokivet poissa mutkista ja hyppäreistä. Linkutki (melkein) lähtee ihan niinku fillaridirtillä märissä unelmissa!

----------


## tv.

Sain uuet kengät tänään Ameriikasta:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/tvrules/Crap/Vi...veFingers3.jpg

http://koti.mbnet.fi/tvrules/Crap/Vi...veFingers1.jpg

http://koti.mbnet.fi/tvrules/Crap/Vi...veFingers2.jpg

kävin kuntosalilla testaamassa. Aivan loistavat, ihan niinkö kävelis avojaloin, mutta kivet yms. ei haittaa jalkapohjan alla. Sisäpelikenkien kanssa tuntuma lattiaan on liian huono. Ens kesäksi pitää hommata toinen pari nuita ja käyttää niitä normaalikenkien sijasta ulukona.

Ja maanantaina pitää lähteä takasin töihin. Kyllä täsä olis vielä kolomannen kuukauen voinu olla sairaslomalla.

T:Tommi

----------


## P-Joe

Ristus kun on komiat töppöset. 
Mistä noita saa?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Rölli vois arvostaa nuita!

Meikä on sitten Kanadan valtion projektikoordinaattori ens viikosta alkaen! Johan tässä pari vuotta meniki jo luuhatessa sellinvartija-reportterivalokuvaaja-lankunkantajana. Oli hyviä aikoja ne! Virmanki perustelin, mutta ei sitä vissiin saanukkaan pyörittää tässä talossa, ku se on valtion omistuksessa.

Pizza-partyt ojottaa. Toivottavasti ei valot sammu.

----------


## marco1

Location: Rollo. 
Jes!  :Hymy:

----------


## tv.

> Ristus kun on komiat töppöset. 
> Mistä noita saa?



www.gotyourgear.com
tuolta tilasin. Suomesta löytyy myös.

----------


## pyynö

Oulussa oli Varastomiehellä kanssa noita kenkiä (Stockmann).

----------


## Grissom

Huhhu timo! Alappa puuhaamaan sopivaa laitetta, onko kohtuu siistiä hommaa! Tommonen ollaan rakenneltu parissa viikossa. Koneella maat suunnilleen sinnetänne ja sit lapioilla tehty loput (kaikki) parin tyypin voimin. Vähän samaa havaittavissä tässä, mitä aikoinaan joillain oli dirtti/dh jne touhuissa, vitusti nettispeksausta ilman tekoja  :Leveä hymy: 

Semmosia, miten ISOT miehet kehtaa leikkiä pikkuautoilla? En tiiä, kysykää isoilta miehiltä!









ISOMPI kuva löytyy tästä linkistä -> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...ihommat/q1.jpg

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vähän oulu fiilis nyt meikällä.
siispä sakarille villapaitaa, tai ei. päättäkää te.
http://servut.us/nutshell/random/Sak...apaitapeli.swf
meikä voitti ekalla pelillä.

pikkuauto täytyy ostaa. kuhan kotiudun pohojoseen.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

moroo meikä täälä, käytiin taas vouhottaan hulluna rossiraalla. tulee kovasti dirttiajat mieleen, vehkeet koko ajan rikki ja jos jostain hyppyreistä uskaltaa ajaa, niin sitten on vähintään naama auki ja sormet poikki.   :Sekaisin: tärkeetä pitää sama linja joka harrastuksessa. tähän mennessä etutukivarsia on menny paskaxi: 3 kappaletta. no, kimmolla 4.

t. valtteri

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mitä jätkät. oulussa ihan ok silti.



meikä maanantain kunniaksi päätti lähtä italian-oulusta vuorille.
3.60 suunta ja tasan tunti. hep hep. ihan ok mesta, vähemmän autoja, vähemmän jenggiä, enemmän vettä, enemmän kukkuloita, enemmän siistejä mestoja, jne.
mietinki tuolla ku auringossa söin sipsejä t-paitasilleen, että en menny tonne mestaan vaan milanoon. paska. onneksi tonne pääsee iisisti.




-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lago de Maggiore?

Uskomatonta, täältä löyty aivan käsittämätön HÖSÖ-KOPIO!

Ensiksi huomasin, että kylläpä jätkä näyttää aivan Hösöltä, ei too todellista. Lisäksi miehellä jatkuva hösötys päällä, suu jauhaa koko ajan jostaki hiilikuitujalustasta. Himoilee teräviä veitsiä, roikkuu netissä päivät ja pälyilee liian kalliita linssejä Nikoniin. "Ylipaino on ylivoimaa" on muuntunut muotoon "running is for people who don't have dirt bikes."

Hösöllä on kaksonen!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

melekei.

como -järvi.

ens viikolla ehkä tonne maggioreen.

----------


## Valtteri

meikät vässää ihan tosena rattaa tänne, yötä myöte

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

millon tästä rovaniemi 25:sesta tehhään juttu fillarilehteen?
meikä oottaa!!!!!

vois alkaa tuleen jo jotain kunniamainintaa asiasta, ku ollaan pietty aika vahvasti tuo pyöräily tästä ulkona jo aika kauan. jotkut sitä yrittää tänne tyrkyttää, mutta viimestään valtteri sanoo suoraan.

meikästä kaappilukiatki vois heittää morot ees kerran teijän elämässä. sanokaa suoraa, speksaaminen ja gps kurvien postaaminen jostain vitun oulusta on kohtuu turhaa. varsinki ku siistimpääki laiffia vois viettää, ja ei esimerkkejä tai vinkkejä kovin kaukaa tarvis ees ziikailla.
tai saatan olla täysin väärässä. ehkä?

-Ttt

----------


## Jneed

> mitä jätkät. oulussa ihan ok silti.
> 
> -T



Kaappilukija ilmottautuu!

Timolle-> Mistä päin Como-järveä tuo kuva oikeen on, Comostako? 
Minä olin Menaggiossa vissii vuosi sitten. Tuli nähtyä ne järven ympäristön kylät: Bellagio, Varenna, Lecco, Dongo, Colico. Sekä myös Lugano, Milano, Monza jne. Ihan jees maisemaa..ja iha vitusti jenkkejä jauhamassa purkkaa. Vieläki raikuu korvissa ne Como-järven venebussien kuulutukset...menaatso-bellaatso.

Meinaakko Monzassa käyvä? Kait siellä jotain tapahtumaa on vielä loppuvuodelle: ww.monzanet.it

----------


## Jeesus

Just mietin timo tosa 2vuotta sitten ihan samaa  :Leveä hymy:  Tosa äskettäin lukasin ekaa sivua, jo sielä vissiin 5. viestin jälkeen haistatatetaan vitut ja vittuillaan hösölle. Ja ekalle sivulle mahtuu trakediaa dirtiltä ja helevetinmoisia kuvalinkkejä. 

Vois joku päivä tulostaa koko topikin sivut yhteen mappiin..siinäpä sitä oiski ajanvietettä ouluviikonlopuiksi.

ollaan ylpeitä, tää on ollut hienoa aikaa!

----------


## Oranssi

> Kaappilukija ilmottautuu!



Minun on kans pakko tunnustaa: Olen kaappilukija...
Se lähti siitä satunnaisesta selailusta mutta nyt joutuu päivittäin tsekkamaan uusimmat pikkuauto kuvat.

-HarriM

----------


## Liraren

En mää tätä lue.

----------


## Fillarimies

Kauas tää rovaniemi 25 vittuilufoorumi on ollu?

----------


## Jeesus

Rovaniemi-topikista lähtien vuodesta 1999 juoksevalla numerolla 1-24, harmi ettei niitä enää ole olemassa..ne oli legendaarisia hetkiä ne, ku hösmä ilmesty mestoille!!

Hösö: "ONKO KELLÄÄN ASONIKKIÄ ROVANIEMELLÄ TARJOAN KALIAT JOS SAAN TESTATA" .. vai oliko se Daconi mitä kovasti toivottiin Hermannilta testiin  :Leveä hymy: 

ei helevetti, täälähän vastaillaan kysymyksiin. Voisitta kaikki vaikka imassa paskaa.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.

holtitonta.

nii, comojärvi ja como mestana.
ihan ok paikka, kohtuu turismin halauksessa seki pikkukylä.
ens viikolla vois käyä pyörähtään jossain muualla vuorilla. jos menis sweitsiin vaikka.

-Ttttt

----------


## marco1

Heh, olen hitaammasta päästä päästä ja minäkin olen tämän topikin elossaoloaikana muuttanut kahdesti ja perheenlisäystäkin tuli välissä. Pyörät ei ole vaihtunut kuin kahdesti mutta josko sitä taas kevväämmällä alkaisi speksaamaan.

----------


## Hösö

Mutta kuka soitti Artulle Rukalta?

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Kalpenee Roswelin ufo huhutkin tuolle mysteerille...

----------


## Fillarimies

Toivotaan että tää 25:kin poistetaan kohta niin loppuu tää uskomaton paskan jauhaminen..  :Leveä hymy: 
Asiasta kukkaruukkuun..
Mikä moottori kimmolla vai kellä se nyt oli tossa stadium crossissa, vai missä se oli? :Leveä hymy: 
(sininen, harjaton...)

----------


## Grissom

1.5 diisseli, ei *****, meikä repiää ihan justiinsa  :Leveä hymy:  

ps. tuunasin oikeesti polokupyörääki tosa muutama päivä sitten! Ja otin kuviaki!!! Tosin ne kuva on josaki hukassa tällä hetkellä.. ne tulee kuitenki jossain vaiheessa nettiin. Norjastaki ois kuvia julkasematta (hukassa).

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Takanlämmitys on muuten erittäin mukavaa hommaa!

Onnea marjolle, sinäkin paluumuuttaja!

Pannaanko feispuukkiin rollo-hki-rollo-paluumuuttajat topikyhteizö?

----------


## Grissom

Hösö, meikä tuunas riftikumet alle. Viikonloppuna laitetaan se sunki vekotin luistamaan! Otan ton oman mokkulan messiin niin käymmä jossain ajamassa toloppaa päin!

----------


## Grissom

Noni, levy vaihtuu kaappilukijoiden mieliksi! Norjassaki käytiin kesällä vähän POLOKUPYÖRÄILEMÄSSÄ TRAILEJA PÄISSÄÄN!

Youtuubessa on tommonen pätkä meidän vimpalta leiriltä, kovin oli nihkeätä ja kuppikuntautunutta hommaa! sinkulahomot oli auton toisella puolella omia tulia pitämässä!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L46mq1hzjI

Melkosen makosat oli kelit ja elämät..vaikka siinä vittuilun lomassa jonku suusta pääski lausahdus, "mahto olla vimppa reissu tällä porukalla norjaan (mie,juho,timo)", niin silti tuntuu että ens vuonna voitas taas käyä joku roudtrippi. Vaikka ilman pyöriä ja päämäärää? Oulujärven rantaan?

Vitut jaksa enempää jaaritella ku ketään ei ees kiinnosta  :Leveä hymy:  , tosa muutama foto. Kuvatekstit saatte keksiä itte!

























Jotta homma ei menis niinku vettä valaen, voitas ottaa joku helevetinmoinen sähköpostikierre lisäten vanhemmat sun muut sukulaiset jakeluun että saadaan joku selko tähän velkalistaan!! Juhollaki on joku kirjastonkonesähköposti että saa tilattua nikkoon osia, sillekki voitas lähetellä velkamaileja! Miten ois! Entä se faseboog?

----------


## Grissom

no ei ne vielä loppunukkaan!




























Nii että miten ois ja koska mennään?kö jo?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä näyttää hirviältä läskiltä tossa mun jäämeriuintikuvassa.
armottomat makkarat.

ja muuten tuli semmonen olo. että enskesänä ollaan menossa taas. tuun viimestään kesäkuun lopulla suomeen takasi, niin heinä/elo/syys kuu vois olla vapaana. pakkohan tonne leireileen on päästä taas. oli liian rentoa. vaikka juho oliki vähän kiukkunen välillä. jos ei muuta. niin oulujärvelle viikonlopuksi.

jokoha se meikän fillari on pätkitty polttopuiksi sieltä juhon tallista?
kai se siellä vielä on?

*****.
jospa sitä ei koskaan kasvais liian aikuseksi ja alkas elää liian määrätietosta ja tiettyä polkua kulkevaa elämää. esimerkkejä löytyy liikaa naapurikaupunkien meiningistä. onko se nyt siistiä lyyä lukkoon se elämä loppuajaksi ja alkaa kulkeen metrin putket silmillä. siinä ei paljoa pyöritellä päätä ja ihmetellä asioita ympärillä.

unta.

-Tt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

bloggaako tää foorumi suorat kirosanat?
hä?

----------


## Valtteri

huhhu, kävi mielessä tossa että miten ois _norjassa_asumis_hommat_. ois vettä, vuoria ja suomalaisturisteja. no, onneks meillä on nallikari ja norjalaisturistit. nii ja keskeltä taipuva horisontti.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa a.
varmaan tulis 30kiloa lisää painoa ja ostais jonku 30m huvijahin.
ehkä parempi pysyä suomessa?

meikäki:








nyt italian yön uniin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Keskiluokkainen unelma on meikän painajainen. HRRR... Iso lasmateevee ja lavea sohova,  kravatti kaulassa firmalle töihin perse syvällä Avensiksessa, joka on itte asiassa TM:n mukaan aika äkänen auto ja peräluukku vettää 1800 litraa, paitti jos penkki alas-taivutettuna (sillon enemmän). Lauantai-aamuna herätään kuuelta joogaamaan ja tekkeen sanaristikkoja, ja päivemmällä vetässään impparilla vähän Avensiksesta muruja pois.

HYRRRR. 

Hommattii muuten kissa, ja se tykkää makoilla kusilaatikossa, ku siinä on tuoreet hiekat. Nyt se pyörittää leikkihiirtä ympäri kämppää ku mielipuoli. Jos oisin kissa, niin saattas itte asiassa olla ihan mukavaa.

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy:  ei saatana, hyvää huomenta vaan teillekki. Naama ku hangon keksi, yhtä rapsakkaki! 

Mutta oikeesti muuten, meikä on puoliksi kuitenki katoamassa tosta perusläski-inssielämästä!! Oon nimittäin laihtunu toukokuusta 15 kiloa!!  :Leveä hymy:  Kohta oon ku timo, tuulikaan ei enää ota ku se menee suoraan äijjästä kahen puolen ohi.

Tekasin tosa toisenki videon ennen uraputkea!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclEtMrOIdM PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT HÄ!

----------


## marco1

> Onnea marjolle, sinäkin paluumuuttaja!



Jos tuo oli mulle niin olin vaan pitkän viikonlopun Roissa, vasta marraskuussa seuraavan kerran huudeille.  :Irvistys: 

Täytyy varmaan kuvia teijän eläimistä ja pistää ne vaikka pieniksi tauluiksi seinälle, saa sitten aamuisin inspiraatiota elämään. Tuosta tulikin mieleen että aamiaiscroissantit on syömättä, kahville mars.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kimmohan on kohta sama luuviulu ku vuonna 1995! Siitä onki muuten aikaa. Emmie muuten mitenkään viitannu teikäläiseen, vaikka ohan se mahollista, että sieki haaveilet sohovista.

Asiasta asianlaitaan. Tsek this shit:

http://snowboarding.transworld.net/2...d-cover-shoot/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

aika läskiä menoa.

toisaalta kai toi nyt kohtuu perusteltua oli käyttää tuota arsenaalia.
kai. hullua silti.

-Ttt

----------


## Fillarimies

Hienoja on kuvat! Valtterilla on vissin joku ongelma tuolla korvien välissä.. no ei kyllä mua haittaa, mulla kun on onneksi ne metrin putken silmissä!

----------


## Grissom

> Hösö, meikä tuunas riftikumet alle. Viikonloppuna laitetaan se sunki vekotin luistamaan! Otan ton oman mokkulan messiin niin käymmä jossain ajamassa toloppaa päin!



Jaa ei vissiin ole nikkoilua sitte? No miten ois ne afrikkakuvat hä?

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä on RAD MAX
kuin kova jätkä?

-T

----------


## pyynö

Meikä on kyllä aika semikaappilukija, myönnetään. Ei tana voisko joku lainata mulle semmosta metrin putkea jotta sais ton gradun pakettiin, sen jäläkeen ei niin väliä AH OH!

----------


## pyynö

Niinno turhaa kai mä sitä täältä kyselen...

Onneksi tuo räkäkurkutauti antautuu!!! vähitellen, tänään voi mennä jo kiikkumaankin Oulun vuoristoon.

----------


## Hösö

joolol!

katomma vaan riftinkihommia vkonloppuna...

afrikkakuvia saatta HETI KU NET ***** LÖYTYY  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

ja saan waretettua jonku ohjelman millä vähän pistää kontrastia tappiin ja saturaatiot karkkiväreihin!


meikäpä rakentelee matkaenduroa! myykää te vaan mopot pois! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> ja saan waretettua jonku ohjelman millä vähän pistää kontrastia tappiin ja saturaatiot karkkiväreihin!



Picasa 3 beta ja yhden napin tuuning sopii hyvin:
http://picasa.google.com/intl/en_us/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeje, Imogen Heappi surahtelee verkosta 20 kB/s ja sufet onnistu aamulla kosmisen hyvin. Kiitospäivästä oli vielä kurpitsapiirakanlohmo jälellä.

Eilen kello viis illalla oli kaks vaihtoehtoa: lähen korjaamaan tietokonetta taidekeskukselle tai b) otan jäähakut ja painun lähiseinälle tsekkaamaan lumisen 45-asteisen kourun kuunvalossa.

No,

Löyty paikoin yli puoli metriä lunta! Rännin pohjalla oli vähän jäätäki hakuille. Kiipesin puoleen väliin asti, sitten alako olla jo pimiä. Eihän mulla mitään ottalamppua tietenkään kuulunu seikkailuvarustukseen. Kikkailin aikani, sitten luisuttelin persmäkiä alas ja lompsin kämpille kuunvalossa.

Lauantai-aamuna lähen sinne valosan aikaan ja meen ylös asti. Jos tekis jonku kuvareportaasin!

----------


## Hösö

voit tunkia pikassat anaaliis!

kerran olen joutunu vahingossa selamaan jotain kuvareportaasia pikassasta ja se oli ni vitun hias ja paska palvelu että meikähän ei tommosiin koske!

rehellinen interveppivarastus ja kuvien säätö jonkunsortinvotosopilla!

----------


## Jeesus

Ei meikälä oo ees rifteriä mukana.

Tosa pistin vähän kelekkaaki paloiksi ja nippuun. Tommoselta se nyt alko näyttään.





Vähän polttelis päässä pohjattomia puutereita kaivattaan!!!!11 Perkele!

Make, kuvareportaasi ois kiva! Jätkällä on kuitenki sielä netit ja vehkeet, niin voisit kyllä pistää joka päivältä vaikka yhen kuvan sieltä tänne cityelämään!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tutkielma aiheesta Rannalla Tapahtuu Tai Sitten Ei:




Huomenna lisempiä, on valamiiksi jo pienennettyki! Ahkeroin täällä kovasti.

Mutta Afrikka-kuvia olis kyllä mukava nähä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hei jätkä.

mikä toi extraunordinary horisontti tossa jälkimmäisessä kuvassa?
tahallaanko teit?


huomenna vinyylimessuille. 12" ja 45 joku iso messuhalli täynnä. huh.
-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No jo on tarkkaa, mitä ne on oikein teheny sulle siellä Italiassa! En jaksanu leikkoa, ku radiosta tuli samaan aikaan hyvää vihasta tyttömusiikkia. Ja ekkö tienny, että extraunordinaryt horizontit ja päättömät ihimiset on nykyään muotia?

Ääh. Kroppasin sen, ei kestäny kantti. Anna lantti.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Olinko jo joskus postannu tän? Olin rassaamassa kelekkaa viime talavena Kanatalassa, ja lykkäsin vasiten kameran pihalle tunniksi ottamaan kuvvaa. Kietasin rautalankaa rungon ympärille painamaan nappia, ku en jaksanu ite jäähän siihen seisomaan ja painamaan sormella.



Eilen lähin teille tekemään sitä kuvarepparia tuonne kouruun! Lunta sato niin sikana, päivän aikana tuli joku parikymmentä senttiä taas. Käsittämätön keli. Näkyvyys oli miinus neljätoista senttiä plus silmäkuoppien levveys. Mutta meikä oli menttaalisti niin ratkasevan sitoutunu tähän asiaan, että lähin touhuissani mäkkeen.

Tarvoin mäen juureen ja könysin matkalla parisattaa kertaa turvalleen. Lunta oli välliin poloveen asti, välliin puoleen väliin mastoa. Eka pieni mutta virkeä lumivyöry lähti heti siinä mäjen juurella ja hulahti jalakojen läpi, horjutteli kevyesti tasapainoa. Lähin kierteleen ja kaarteleen kolokytäasteista rintuutta ylös kohti sitä fucking kourua, ja laukasin noin kymmenen muuta vyöryä siinä matkalla parin tunnin aikana. Isoin oli yli kymmenen metriä leviä ja puoli metriä paksu.

Sitten oliki jo ollu niin hauskaa niin kauan, että lähin lönnimään kämpille. Emmie sinne kouruun menny ollenkaan. Sen verran arvostan tuota henkikultaa.

----------


## Jeesus

poverbar? ja kuorivaatteet? ja HAKUT? Mitä vittua sulle on tapahtunu sielä ulkomailla??! Missä on pirkkapastat, jauhelihamössöt, Karhu III, Lapin Radion Verkkarit ja kumisaappaat. On se jäbä pehmentyny kyllä ku on päässy tonne isoon maailmaan!

ps. terveiset toimistosta. Täälä ilmastointi tasaa käyntilämmön sopivasti +22 asteeseen. Radio Rock soittaa Suicidal Tendenciesiä ja edessä höyryää lämmin kuppi automaattikahvia. Käytävältä kuuluu iloinen puheensorina juuri koeajetusta GLK Mersusta ja samalla soitellaan kivitalofirmaan, missä ihmeessä pintalaastipussit viipyy. On tää elämää!

Vähän kuvia tästä insinöörilaiffista.

_"Jäähdyttää 15-20 m2 huoneen noin 20 minuutissa. Laite ollut käytössä 2 kesää. Laadukas, toimii moitteettomasti"_


_"The Mercedes GLK will have a trunk space of 450 liters along with a tank size of 80 liters."_


_"– Mielestäni kivitalon suurimmat edut verrattuna puutaloon tulevat esiin sitten, kun talo on valmistunut. Kivitalo on tiivis ja energiataloudeltaan aivan toista luokkaa kuin puutalo. Myös kestävyys ja talon arvon pysyminen ovat kivitalon etuja, Lamminmäki summaa."_



Just toi biisi!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_Wil...en_Smile_Today

Kohta pikkuautoilemaan, sielä ei oo insinöörejä (paitsi meikä..ja ne muut)

----------


## marco1

Komia kivitalo, tuossa on parin kilsan päässä tuommoisia vajaan millin tönöjähän  400kV sähkölinjan alla kymmeniä. Tuoresähkön avulla kännykkä (AiFoun) latautuu itsekseen ja perhe ruskettuu sopivasti sisälläkin jos ei ole jo läski tummunut entuudestaan lainan lyhennysten vuoksi.





> voit tunkia pikassat anaaliis!
> 
> kerran olen joutunu vahingossa selamaan jotain kuvareportaasia pikassasta ja se oli ni vitun hias ja paska palvelu että meikähän ei tommosiin koske!
> 
> rehellinen interveppivarastus ja kuvien säätö jonkunsortinvotosopilla!



Alakohan se perinteinen perseily (vaktoilla ei väliä) taas, tervetuloa takaisin oikea Hösö!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> poverbar? ja kuorivaatteet? ja HAKUT? Mitä vittua sulle on tapahtunu sielä ulkomailla??! Missä on pirkkapastat, jauhelihamössöt, Karhu III, Lapin Radion Verkkarit ja kumisaappaat. On se jäbä pehmentyny kyllä ku on päässy tonne isoon maailmaan!



Noko ei saa kaliaa eikä pirkkapastaa täältä! Aivokki on vähän pehementyny, ku alako hengaileen enemmän täällä palstalla.

Pittää taas vissiin suorittaa Käyräs Pilgrimage. Alan selevitteleen joululomia. Lähetään palavoon makkarapaketin jumalaa ja roikkuun siittä radiomastosta.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
heräsin 07.45
lähin kohti metroa 8.02
metolla 6 pysäkkiä juna-asemalle. 
asemalta juna kohti koulua 8.41
koulun huudeilla 9.03
asemalta koululle on 800m kävely.
tällä matkalla alko vatassa kiertää ja tuntua että koivuhalko on poikittain ohutsuolessa.
samalla henkeä alkaa ahistaa, niinku ois astma tai joku myy pöhö.
kääntyminen pois koululta varmistuu siinä, ku nään sadoittain, varmaan tuhat, opiskelijaa, joista ei kukaan hymyile. perkele, ja taiteita pitäis harjottaa/opiskella ja olla niin vitun luova. tässä ympäristössä ja ilmapiirissä. ee onnistu.
samaa reittiä niin vitun nopiaa kämpille. metrossa joku kerjäläinen soitti haitarilla polkkaa parin pysäkin verran. kukaan sille yhtää ropoa antanu, se sentään hymyili. ihme homoja kaikki täällä.

laittas pari kuvaa muualta että rauhottus. siistjeä jäbiä ja hetkiä:

tässä kimmolle ojennetaan olutta. vinnarilla oliki jo olut.


tää on joku polkupyöräilijä.


tästä ei mitään tietoa.


tän saatteki arvata. kuka vetää tellua vuorenseinällä?


-Ttt

----------


## marco1

Kuka oli ampunu autoja ilmakiväärillä Nivavaarassa, kaikilla muilla vissiin alibit paitsi Hösmällä ja Teemulla?

----------


## Hösö

Jea jea!

Lähtis ajelemmaan enduroa, mopolla! Pakkasta näyttäs olevan -0.2 astetta celsiusta ja aamuaurinko tekee nousuaan! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mechz

Hep!

Täällähän on menny hommat aivan levottomixi!!! Pikkuautoja ja taiteellisia kuvia....

Meillä on ollu hieman toisenlaista säpinää...

Heta ihmettelee mixi isukin käet haisee saunankin jälkeen iskariöljylle  :Leveä hymy: 



jesh!

----------


## Hösö

Sie opetat tyvären heti alustapitäen tutuille tuoksuille!

Tulukaapa porukoiden tallille kylään ni annan Hetan tuoksutella ja maistella kuntaa suoraa suolta!  :Hymy:  Oppii heti tavoille...  :Hymy:

----------


## eve

> tässä kimmolle ojennetaan olutta. vinnarilla oliki jo olut.



Levottomia kuvia..kukahan tuolla tavalla luopui oluestaan??

Hei mut, Onnea Mechzille Hetasta! Taitaa olla vielä aikasta pieni  :Hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

taas vähäsen pikkuautokuvapäivitystä. meikä kolunnu mutaformularatoja oikeen tosissaan. eilen kävin vähäse salossa.

----------


## Grissom

Näyttää hyvältä. Me lapioitiin taas, saatiin ennen pimiää ajeltua kiekka. Rules! Valtteri viikonloppuna saattaa olla vähän rossikisan tynkää ilmassa! 

Video tuosta:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UmEQm5TPl44

PS. HUOMAKKAA MEIKÄN ALTA 100KG OLEMUS!! Tippu tosa painoki alle ton legendaarisen, täytyy vaihtaa kohtapuoleen vaakaki alta 100kg näyttävään versioon.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Flickri jää rollotopiziin verrattuna kakkoseksi! Toivottavasti ne saa pian meijänki saarelle valokuijut, että kerkiää kattoa kaikki kuvat ennen joulua.

Siisti Volovo Valtterilla! Tulee mummola mieleen.

Eikö muka Italilasta löyvy hai spiritsiä? Ookko kattonu nurkista? Ja naisista et oo muuten ottanu vielä yhtää kuvvaa. Joku alastonstudiokuvaus vois tuua uutta sisältöä meidänkin palstalle.

A3-printteri tulilla, jea! Vieläkö ois paperia. Asiasta railoon, saatiin kyläänki viimein silta, ku kaks muuta edellistä huuhtoutu kevättuluvien matkassa. Nyt taas paskarekka huilaa ilosesti ees-taas.

----------


## Jeesus

Meikällä tulee mieleen elävästi noista Timon jutuista Hösön Kanadan reissu..ei mahtanu sieltäkään tulla muuta ku vttuja ja prkleitä tänne palstalle  :Leveä hymy: 

Timo, pelengi messiin ja vuorille. Eti kadulta muutama meän näkönen ihminen ja pari koppaa kaliaa..eikhän se spiritsi löydy sinnekki ankealaan  :Leveä hymy: 

VIIKONLOPPU KOHTA PÄÄMM!!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.
jätkät inspiroi, niin lähin kamerat selässä kiertään huudeja! ja löytyhän elämää.
tai tästä mestasta asukit oli jossain muualla, niin uskaltauduin käymään niitten olohuoneessa.
vissiin toisella kaverilla tullu aamulla kiire ku on bootsitki jääny sängyn viereen.
oli näillä siisti keittiöki. 2 tiiltä, joiden välissä nuotio + paistinpannu.



tää järvimaisema löytyy yhen isoimman moottoritien alta. voin väittää että tuolla, missä näkyy vettäki, niin ui kaloja. toi vesi vaan muuttu rantaakohen melkoseksi ektoplasmaksi. ois haamujengiki ollu ihmeissään. taustalla lähiö.



huomenna ehkä jotain muuta. 
sunnuntaina saan eevan tänne suomesta. kivaa.

-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ihan viehättäväähän siellä siis on, ku vaan aukasee silimät. Siittä se kato lähtee! Ens kerralla onkivapa mukkaan.

Tuo ghetto on kyllä karu, oumaigaadi. Tuonneko ne turhautuneet taideopiskelijat laitetaan latautumaan?

Oma korsi kekoon:

----------


## Grissom

korsi keossa, timmiä jutustelua vuoden ja jotain takaa.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...d.php?p=827845

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

löysin tämmösiä pätkiä, tein klipin...
movie makerillä tein. movie maker teki itekki kaikkea jännää omatahtosesti. paussit klippien eteen, yks klippi avaruudessa. hu. kuiteski. kattokaa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5su-RngDKU

vois melekei ajjaa alamäkipyörällä kuhan suomeen pääsee. ja jos se on vielä juhon varastossa jemmassa...?

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

Luxus pätkä  :Leveä hymy:  Vois muuten joskus kuvata jonku fillarileffan? HÄ? Songat ja systeemit videolle.

----------


## ranger

> korsi keossa, timmiä jutustelua vuoden ja jotain takaa.
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...d.php?p=827845



Hep, pakkohan tätä on edelleen seurata.

----------


## Teemu N

Mie oo mittään ammuskellu, olin Pallaksella valtamassa. 
Saatiin kokea ensi lumi ja kaikkea auringon paisteen ja kaato sateen väliltä kunnon tuulessa. Mutta olipa hieno reissu. Rouva vaan telo jalkansa viimeisellä 2 kilometrillä, illalla on aika trauma polille kuvattavaksi ja tutkittavaksi.

Nammalankurussa oli eilen aamulla 5cm lunta. Lumisade totsin vaihtui pyhäkurussa noustessa vesisateeksi ja tuli testattua gore kamppeet perusteellisesti  :Hymy: 

En vielä raaskinu laittaa morinia seisontaan jos vaikka käväsis vielä viikonloppuna ajamassa mettäteillä ku kerta Hösmäkin on vielä rossaillu  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Joko lunta Roissa? 2vkon päästä pitäis tulla käymään..
Laitatko T mun sukset kuntoon jos alat silittelemään omia? Six-pack vai leka korvaukseksi?  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

Ei oo vielä lunta.. Just mökkikirjaa kattelin tuossa torstaina ja samaanaikaan sillon oli jo järvi ohuessa jäässä, että kohta ei oo sitte talvea ollenkaan! :Irvistys:

----------


## tv.

huh, pitää vissiin kolmen viikon päästä ottaa joku laskemisvekotin mukaan Leville  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarimies

> *räps*
> 
> huh, pitää vissiin kolmen viikon päästä ottaa joku laskemisvekotin mukaan Leville



Lunta odotellerssa niin pääsen mieki testaamaan tuota sun snouskuuttia :Leveä hymy: 
Niin se polvi vissin kerkeää parantua siihen mennessä :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

löyettiin lissää kalapaikkoja.
jotain autonrenkaita alumiinivanteineen siellä kelluskeli. ja random roskaa ja ruumiita.



jospa sitä tästä taas...->

----------


## Grissom

Lähtikö eeva samantien takas suomeen ku veit noinki idylliseen paikkaan lempilomalle  :Leveä hymy: 

Oulussa ei mitään uutta, tai tänään ei satanu ihan niin paljoa ku eilen.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

löyty kimmosta filmi ruutu.
ja tältä kesältä. ja pyörän päältä. sairasta.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

> löyty kimmosta filmi ruutu.
> ja tältä kesältä. ja pyörän päältä. sairasta.



 
Ei *****, tiäkkö! Piti oikeesti ihan miettiä että mistäkä vitusta tuoki nyt oli. Miten muuten ens kesä, lähetäänkö vuokattiin  :Leveä hymy:  Meikä asuu kyl taas teltassa, meillä on rillipileet sit siinä teltan maisematerassilla!

Oltiin juhon ja halon kans juhannuksena retkellä



ja valtteri ja jannaki oli



ja kaikki kovat jätkät





Nii sieltä vuokatista






hyviä hommia!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huhhuh.

oulu vois olla jotain.
itseasiassa täälläki sataa vettä, tai sato yön/aamun, mutta positiivista siinä on se, että sade huuhtoo paskat kadulta viemäreihin. ja viemärit johtaa tuohon jokeen. kai. mutta paskat pois kadulta silti.

ens kesä ja pyöräily on kyllä vähän vaakalaudalla. voi olla että meikä häipyy tammikuun aikana milanosta bratislavaan, slovakiaan, opiskeleen ja treenaan jotain finearts juttuja. jos tekis posliinikippoja, maalailis ja valokuvais. tietty opintuenpiikkiin. niin siellä viininjuonti ja koulu loppuu kesäkuun lopulla. ja heinäkuu varmaan tulee oltua vielä täällä jossainpäin eurooppaa.

mutta elokuulle vois sopia norjat ja vuokatit ja levit ja ounasvaarat. pyörä mukaan tai ei. kai sillä pakko ois kerran tai pari ajaa jossaki. huh.
vittuakoha siitäki tulee, ku ei oo vuoteen sitten koskenukkaan pyörään.

-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mitähän tästäki pitäs päätellä: piti heti ekalla työviikolla kirjottaa parin miljoonan rahotushakemus, aikaa viis päivää. Pomo läx reissuun ja toimistossa ei oo ku kaks tyyppiä, molemmat ekaa viikkoa töissä. Mut onneks palstalla on tottunu kirjottaan kaikkee! Livautin 17-sivusen aapisen menemään tänään. Tokihan tässä ei ollut panoksena ku meikän ens vuojen työt ja koko territorion tulevaisuus. Rai rai! Tuokaa lissää hakemuksia, meikä täyttelee ne kaikki!

Helekatti, oli kyllä loistoreissu Vuokatissa. Teltassa oli tunnelmaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah. diggasin videofilmistä. turpaan vaan ja nirri pois.

tämmönen löyty eilen täältä. jonku mesta taas.
tää oli valinnu paikan silti hyvin. keskeltä pradan ja guzzin liikkeitä. nerokasta.



oha tää ***** kurja paikka oikiasti.

-t

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Milano = Italian Matinkylä. Mutta kovat jätkät sannooki, että ainoastaan todellisen kärsimyksen kautta tulee suuri taide.

Virma on vielä pystyssä ja puksuttaa omalla painollaan. Hommia on liikaaki. Tällä menolla meikä on viien vuojen päästä joko miljönääri tai käpytikka hakkelinmäen hoitolassa. Puurot valluu rinnalle ja vähän lattiallekki.

Lähtis nyt pieksään jonku tyypin täältä toimistolta Valtterin tuskavideon henkeen.

----------


## marco1

Tuossa olis Milano -aiheinen dokumentti:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067429/
Tais tulla joskus telkusta, erikoista menoa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

liikaa pimeetä jäbän vasemmalla puolella. jos ois valot toisipäin, niin antasin lampaan ja neitsyyen. ehkä turhaa kitinää. mutta kritiikkiä. homoa.

huomenna bergamoon, vuorten lähelle. eeva lähtee takasi rovaniemelle.
meikä rovaniemelle 14 joulukuuta. huuuuhh. sitten tammikuuksi eevan kanssa milanoon ja milanosta bratislavaan. jos ehkä.

oisko joulukuussa tunturihommia?
tai muuten vaan helvetin kauas muista ihmisistä?

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Meikä, se M-osapuoli on ollu kahesti Slovakiassa. Suosittelen!

Ekan kerran Blavassa kaverin kuolleen mummon residenssissä reilu pari viikkoo ja sit koulutuksessa jokunen vuos takaperin paikassa nimeltä Chvojnica. Myös Tatralla, oiskohan ollu Malá Fatran kansallispuisto, on tullu käytyä!

Ja jos meet sinne, maistappa Kofola. Meikä vois elää sillä <3

----------


## Liraren

Slovakia on kyllä hyvä paikka. 3 kesänä tullu sielä käytyä autoreissuilla. No onpa siinä tullu nähty kaikki muutki Itä-Euroopan maat. slovakiassa Tatra on jees paikka. Melekosta maisemaa sielä haikkailureiteillä.

----------


## Valtteri

hösö, millon ouluriftit?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kotikuluuari vallotettu!

Lumi oli tänään aika täydellistä, nasakkaa ja paksua. Ei ollu pelekoa vyöryistä. Parin päivän vesisateet ja sen jälkeiset kymppipakkaset piti siitä huolen. Hulluna oli vanhoja vyöryjäläkiä reitin alussa, mutta lompsin vaan niistä lävitte hymy perseenkupeessa.

Pari tuntia potkin askelmia, Delia tuli perässä. Yks hakku oli molemmilla, sori! Oli kyllä huippu paana nousta, ja siinä olis ollu nohevalle suksimiehelle epäilemättä kiihottava lasku. Ehkä mie sitten ens keväänä vaikka. Korkeuseroa oli se puoli kilsaa. Pari tuntia ylös, tunti alas.

Kameran unohin kämpille. Jos ens kerralla kiipeäis gully kakkosen, ihan edellisen vieressä, niin sais ehkä aikaan järkevämmän raportin. Eihän näitä lue erkkikään ilman oikean aivolohkon avustusta.

----------


## Hösö

meilä oli saunailta

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa. kuvia?

meikät kävi bergamossa.
oli vähän niinku italian/milanon rovaniemi.
jengi vaikutti tyytyväisemmältä ja oli muutenki puhtaampaa ja harjatumpaa katukuvaa.
löyty 2 isoa rc liikettä, missä valtteri ja kimmo ois ollu meireinä. mitä se lie tarkottaa. mutta oli helikopterit, lentokoneet ja muut vivut ikkunassa. kuolasin itekkin näyteikkunalla, eeva nauro.
sitten tiellä ajo 3tyypin enduroporukka, kamat ja pyörät yltäpäältä paskassa. tulivat jostain vuorelta kai. nii. ja vuoret näky! ja vastakkaisella suunnalla näky harmaa pölypilvi. milano.




nii. ja täältä ois päässy suoraa mestoille. näin silmissä rovaniemi 25:sen version tosta mainos a4:sesta.




eevan lähetty raianairilla rovaniemelle, meikä tuli ONNIKALLA OULUUN. tää on tosin aamun metrosessioista. oli vähän synkeä fiilis tuolla tuubissa.


-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

Jotenki aistii tosta vikasta kuvasta oulun, eiku milandon kuriuuden. onneksi sieltä (vissiin) pääsee yhtä heleposti veke mitä tästä aidostaki.

Meitsit oli pitkästä aikaa Rovaniemellä, tosin aloteltiin jo ajoissa, eli torstaina ajelemalla Kuusamoon ihmetteleen pakkasia..sit siittä perjantaina tonne parempaan maailmaan. Ei oltu kännissä eikä viittitty muutenkaan tuhlata elämää lorvimiseen, oli taas niin helevetisti puuhattavvaa ja ihmettelemistä. Kelekkanäyttelyä jossa myytiin master cheff quattrojuttuja ja pesusieniä, lumitykkejä, pakkasia, möngiäajeluja, kelekkoja ja muutenki parasta elämää. Ehkä sitä sitte joutas joutastelemaan ja kaliottelemaan jos tuola asuis. Mielummin ajelee yöpakkasiin katteleen otavaa, revontulia ja tähenlentoja.























hervotonta. Tosta yöklassiset, sit unille moi! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df6z6Vd1hoo


ps. MAKE NIITÄ KUVIA PERKELE!

----------


## MadDog

meikä muisti vielä tunnukset..
eipä oo palijo teiä jutut muuttunu kymmenesä vuojesa.

hösö kans muisteltii vanhoja lauantaina..

----------


## Hösö

> meikä muisti vielä tunnukset..
> eipä oo palijo teiä jutut muuttunu kymmenesä vuojesa.
> 
> hösö kans muisteltii vanhoja lauantaina..




Paikkakunta: Leekomaa

Kannattasko tehä pieni tsekkaus misä o lokationit?

----------


## marco1

> Paikkakunta: Leekomaa
> 
> Kannattasko tehä pieni tsekkaus misä o lokationit?



Eheh,
_Paikkakunta: Rovaniemi..vitut, tszxadissahan mie nykyää.._

Junalla pitää nykyisin kulkea kun lentäminen on stanan kallista ja pitää maksaa ziljoonan euron asuntolainaa. No viikonloppu Roissa tulee ehkä taas olemaan vaivan arvoista, toivon.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kimmo, ehikkö ekana monkijäjonon kärkeen?

Käytiin eilen kanadan hösöllä kylässä, oli tilannu 400-millisen linssin.

Nyt Jarnokin taas mestoilla puhumassa asiaa, hyvä hyvä!

----------


## Hösö

> Eheh,
> _Paikkakunta: Rovaniemi..vitut, tszxadissahan mie nykyää.._




AUZZz, osu ja uppos...nyt se o spexattu kuosiin!


kävästiin muuten mäddokin kanssa pesemässä saabit, ai ***** ku nyt kiiltää!!!! :Cool:  :Cool: 

ps. oispa mullaki 400mm :Irvistys:

----------


## Valtteri

> ps. oispa mullaki 400mm



oisko afrikkakuvia?

----------


## MadDog

> Nyt Jarnokin taas mestoilla puhumassa asiaa, hyvä hyvä!




Taas! nimenommaa puhumassa asiaa!

pittää vissi vähä päivitellä noita tietoja. vuojelta 2004 nuot tiedot.

meka, onnistuisko yks sydeemi? puhuthin siittä sielä vikakönkhän laavula.
jiäkarhun paistin voisit kans tuua joulukinkuks

----------


## Hösö

> oisko afrikkakuvia?




ois, jos ois jonku sortin votari tms millä säätää vähän saturaatioita ja kontrasteja!?!?!?!? :Vihainen: 


waret ei natsaa ku stasi valavoo meikän linjoja! ja stonera pätkii yhteyen katki aina 13min välein....ni ja sit kö se oli vielä laitontaki...

----------


## Jeesus

***** mikä hiihtäjä  :Leveä hymy: 

Paa semmosenaan niitä nettiin!

ei meikälä muuta, vettä sattaa.

ps. Hösö tosa jäbän tekosyyhyn ratkasu http://www.irfanview.com/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kai sulla nyt kameran mukana tuli joku softa? Tai värkkää onlinessä: http://fotoflexer.com/

Tuon sulle adobe creative suite kolomosen joululahajaksi, niin alakaa lantamajat näkyä.

----------


## Hösö

e vittuilaxenikaan paa niitä tejän näkösäle!

piän kotona vaan valikoiduile harvoile kavereile fotoshuutiltamat! saunan, oluen ja hyvän ruuan seurassa!

----------


## Jeesus

Oisko hösö mittään kuvia?  :Leveä hymy: 

Joopeli, vitun siisti blogi! Helkkarin hyviä kuvia tuolta itämetistä, varsinki noi talvikuvat..!

http://varrio.blogspot.com

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

_Näin mm. luteen, joka tutki näädänjälkeä._

Paremmat jutut ku meillä ainaki!

----------


## Hösö

hah hah, luuletteko että teile niitä näytän. miehä kirjotin että kavereille...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. tulipa niin talavi ja tunturi fiilikset nuista.

pakkohan sitä on fiilistellä vuosia millon sitä asu tunturissa.
*****. äkäslömpolossa itekki asunu. nyt jossain fucking milanossa. cock ja pussy.
äkäslompolossa sitä vaan hurautti autolla tunturin juureen ja lähti suksilla hiihteleen tunturin päälle. joskus yksinki. mitehä sitä on tohtinu. 

sormet paliaana juossu johonki metrin monttuun ja hankeen ku kamerassa oli niin lyhyt vitka. kumma ettei hautautunu tonne monttuun. huu.


tuollahan tuo hotelli näkyyki, minkä pihasta lähti tonne suksimaan.


sitte laskun jäläkeen kateltiin ylös ja oltiin innoissaan jälistä. suksien päältä poistuessa tajus olevan metrin alempana. eipähän kaaju heleposti ku on vyötäröä myöten hangessa.


fuck the shit


pitäsköhän näitä elämän yksityiskohtia miettiä taas uusiksi..?
-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä vois duunailla jäbille sillä koulun imppauskoneella korit poikineen ensvuonna.
hmm. ne ei kyllä vissiin maksa kauhiana. vai?
ku mietin, niin uuen leikkamattoman korin kaataa kipsiä täyteen ja antaa kovettua. sitten huitasee kipsimuotilla levymuovista koreja niinpaljoku haluaa. pitäs tulla ihan vastaavia mitä kaupanversiot. kätevää. sitten vois veistellä ja valaa mulukkuja ja emättimiä siihen ehtaan kipsimuottiin. tulis hienoja keulakoristeitaki. vai mitä?

-terska-timo

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
lähes satasta kulukeva sukupuolielin vois kyllä hymyilyttää. tai se perse.

mutta siis joo.
pluginhan tekee mistä vaan. pakettiautot ja kulumikkaat muodot tietty simppeleimmät.
käsinhän siinä on oma hommasa. mallinnus-jyrsin ois ehkä iisimpää ja jäki ois siistimpi. mutta pitäs löytyä joku jyrsimään vaan ne jostaki materiaalista ensin. ja yleensä ne homot ei ilimaseksi tee mitään.

toi 244volovo ois käsinki ehkä vielä tehtävissä. homo hommahan siinä ois. mutta niinhän sitä yleensä kaikessa. tai aika iisisti ton foamista leikkelis ja pakkelois siliäksi. 

oon mukana.

-Ttt

----------


## Liraren

Ostakaapa multa pemari niin voin ostaa toisenlaisen pemarin tilalle.

----------


## Fillarimies

> meikä vois duunailla jäbille sillä koulun imppauskoneella korit poikineen ensvuonna.



Mieitin just muuten samaa tässä yks päivä. Minkä paksuista muovia sillä voi muotoilla :Sekaisin: 
Jos ajelis shipatuulista rungon ja sen päälle sitte imis sen muovin niin tulis pikkasen hieno.. Tosin maalaus on sitte eri juttu.
Siinähän alkaa olemaan jo asialliset kolvaustelineet, enään puuttuu keittiön hella ja pölynimuri :Vink:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. eiköhän löydy. luulis ainaki aika läheltä löytyvän. periaatteessa meikäki osaa jyrsinraat tehä ja jyrsiä sen. mutta pitäis kysellä miten nihkeetä on päästä sinne amikselle hommiin. varmaan kossupullolla sais avaimet ja turvakoodit joka paikkaan.

mitään järkeä sitä överikalliista chipatuulista ole jyrsiä. mdf:ffäki käy hyvin. ku ei niin tiukkoja yksityiskohtia tulis, että lähtis matzku repeileen.
muovi taipuu melkeippä niin paksu ku levynä vaan saa. mutta kai maksimi/ok on jotain 5mm...
maalaamiseenhan ei mikään einstain tarvi olla. vai onko meikä käsittäny kaiken väärin?

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ilmassa toisiaan jahtaavat sukupuolielimet vois ehkä menestyä juutuupissa.

Viiminen rahtilaiva tuli tuossa männä viikolla. Nyt on taas kaikilla on nurkat täynnä laitonta viinaa. Olivat vahingossa pakanneet yhen Pertti-ekaluokanopettajan kymmenen kaappijuoppovotkakeissiä meikän pomon rahtilaatikkoon. Pomo sattuu olemaan vastuussa alueen koulutuksen tulevaisuudesta.

Kolovaus on vissiin aika raskasta hommaa?

----------


## Fillarimies

> joo. eiköhän löydy. luulis ainaki aika läheltä löytyvän. periaatteessa meikäki osaa jyrsinraat tehä ja jyrsiä sen. mutta pitäis kysellä miten nihkeetä on päästä sinne amikselle hommiin. varmaan kossupullolla sais avaimet ja turvakoodit joka paikkaan.
> 
> mitään järkeä sitä överikalliista chipatuulista ole jyrsiä. mdf:ffäki käy hyvin. ku ei niin tiukkoja yksityiskohtia tulis, että lähtis matzku repeileen.
> muovi taipuu melkeippä niin paksu ku levynä vaan saa. mutta kai maksimi/ok on jotain 5mm...
> maalaamiseenhan ei mikään einstain tarvi olla. vai onko meikä käsittäny kaiken väärin?
> 
> -Ttt



Jaa-a.. No haassille on ainaki aika paljon ajettavaa. Mulla lopputyö ja kaverilla kans. ArMOKA ois kyllä ja sillähän pystyy muovia jyrsimään. Sitte koneistaja päässä mazakki ja tapecenter. Tapecenter ei kyllä oikein pysty kuin jyrsimään yksinkertaista juttua sen pienen sisäisen muistin takia.

Niin meinasikko tehä ihan jokapuolelta koneistuksia vai 2d auton :Sarkastinen: 

Ei kai se shipatuuli mun käsittääkseni mitenkään kallista oo, mutta en oo varma. Siis sitä puun näköistä muovia. No helvetti vaikka puulankusta repäsee jigin siihen imuttimeen, kyllähän pikateräksellä nyt puuta voi jyrskäyttää..

Jospa alkais piirtelemään autoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

http://www.mspfilms.com/theatre/

Ajankulua arkeen.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tietenki 3d malli. siitä voi tehä jyrsinraat viipaleiksi. niin pystyy 3 suuntaan kulkevalla simppelillääjyrsimellä iisisti jyrsiä lätyt ja sitten liimata vaan ne päällekkäin. hah. blaa blaa blaa. tak tak tok.

joo. oli tylsää tänään. kävin puistossa.





-Tt

----------


## pyynö

ja sitte detskut päälle:

http://www.bare-metal.com/Experts-Ch...ecal-Film.html

saa suomestakin jotaoin 4 e arkki, oottakaas... ... ... ... ...


http://www.tietonikkari.fi/niks/tarvike.htm

tuolla 3,40e tadaa.

----------


## Jeesus

ommuuten noi tietonikkarin sivut tasan samannäkösellä layoutilla mitä yli 10v sitten ;D Ei oo paljon jaavoja ja makkeita flässejä nähty.

Melko niksipirkkaki tää meän fillari-keskustelu muuten on. Nuoremmille paljon hyviä oppeja  :Leveä hymy: 

Joo ja meikälle taximallin coupemersu 1:10 koossa! Alappa timppa tekkeen muottia sielä italian oulussa joutoaikoina!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
jätkillä lähtee oikiasti lapasesta pian tuo pikkuautoilu.?
kai se on ihan normaalia silti.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Anteeks, lipes. Pyörälläki ollaan vissis joskus ajettu. Tai?

Tommosta oli Sveitsinmaalla syyskuussa.

----------


## Jeesus

Ei tällä hommalla oo enää järjen kans mitään tekemistä, mutta on tuo kyllä ihan käsittämättömän siistiä touhua. Tänään uuelleen.

Skannasin tosa pitkästä aikaa muutamia kuvia tonne Pinkbikeenki, muistattako sen sivuston vielä? Mistä kuolattiin Stab Primoja, Super kaseja, Weidejä ja monstereita. Oli ne kovia aikoja! Tossa suora linkki kuvakansioon. Oikeessa reunassa olevasta SIZE nappulasta saa sivulle näkymään enempi noita kuvia.

http://hemmop.pinkbike.com/album/old-photos/

----------


## MadDog

> huh.
> jätkillä lähtee oikiasti lapasesta pian tuo pikkuautoilu.?
> kai se on ihan normaalia silti.
> 
> -Ttt



tainnu lähtee jo..

----------


## Jeesus

> tainnu lähtee jo..



Sanoo ite mr. Nikko-Helikopteri  :Leveä hymy: 

Seuraavana hommaillaan jokku 1:2 Hornettikopiot oikeilla aseilla ja aletaan niillä vetään jotain bättleä oulun taivaalla!

----------


## Fillarimies

> tietenki 3d malli. siitä voi tehä jyrsinraat viipaleiksi. niin pystyy 3 suuntaan kulkevalla simppelillääjyrsimellä iisisti jyrsiä lätyt ja sitten liimata vaan ne päällekkäin. hah. blaa blaa blaa.



...Taikka sitte tekee manuaaliset käännöt ja koneistaa 3-akselisesti. Haassilla tosin pystyy tekemään käännöt "automaattisesti" niin sikäli helpompi, mutta ei mikään ongelma muutenkaan. 
Ei mitään liimailuhommia aleta puuhastelemaan :Vihainen: 

No.. kaikki tekee miten lystää ja osaa :Sarkastinen: 

Laitoinpa vastarin ja noparin elektroniikat silikoonin sisään, ei mee vesi pilaamaan elektroniikkaa!

Joo ei tässä oo järkeä, mutta onpahan hauska rassata ja ajaa :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## MadDog

> Sanoo ite mr. Nikko-Helikopteri



Nikko? Älä kiroile!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kuhan kotiudun. niin voisin jonku lentokoneen tuua tonne plantaasille. vissiin kohtuu tilava kummiski. vois viritellä jotain maailman siisteimpiä rc-kuvia. salamoita pirusti ja samaa aikaa ilmaan lentokone ja pari autoa... vois saaha jotaki holtitonta aikaan... tai salaman sais sijottua koneeseen kiinni. ku on nuo radiot nykyään orjina. huh.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> meka, onnistuisko yks sydeemi? puhuthin siittä sielä vikakönkhän laavula.
> jiäkarhun paistin voisit kans tuua joulukinkuks



Saattaa olla vähän vaikia hommata jääkarhumakkaraa ku ne on vielä kesälomilla... Ei sulla mitään helepompia toiveita olis, esim. hiirtä?

Eiks sulle pitäny jotaki luuta tuua? Ja tietenki se hylkeennahkainen penis-venyttäjä, mistä oli puhe.

----------


## Hösö

> Ja tietenki se hylkeennahkainen penis-venyttäjä, mistä oli puhe.



Ei ku soli mulle! :Nolous:  :Sarkastinen: 


Vai oliko mäddokkiki tilannu sen? :No huh!:

----------


## pyynö

lisää kamaa kuvaan:

Meillä on kotona Kwasamossa RC-Hinaaja. Siis laiva, ei Mr SuperRoboto The gay lover.
Löytyykö sieltä jotain ojaa tontin reunasta, gäpien välistä lätäkköä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pyynö

Hakusi - Mr SuperRoboto The gay lover - ei vastaa yhtään sivua.

Ehdotuksia:

    * Varmista, että kaikki sanat on kirjoitettu oikein.
    * Kokeile eri hakusanoja.
    * Kokeile yleisempiä hakusanoja.
    * Vähennä hakusanoja.


MITÄ EI VOI OLLA TOTTA! 

ei YHTÄÄN osumaa.


Juu, sitä graduahan minä tässä...

----------


## Fillarimies

Niin lähteekö se pyynö joskus lenkille tässä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

lähtiskö lenkki meikälle joskus tässä?

----------


## tv.

voi saatanan v..tu!

ostakaa 4 tuntia käytetty muistikortti, joka ei toimi autosoittimessa.

Sandisk Ultra II SDHC 16GB

vi..u että vi..ttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

en osta!

meikäpä ei käyny lenkillä tänää täsä...

mut irrotin keulan ja ajattelin öljynvaihtoa, mutta oli paljonmielenkiintoisempaa miettiä miksi timpan mopossa valorele vain surisi ja uus 9.5" laitvorse ei hehkunu!

----------


## Grissom

meikäkään ei ehi tänään lenkille, tärkeämpääki tekemistä

----------


## Fillarimies

> lähtisitkö sää joskus lenkille tässä?



Siirrytty talviharjoitteluun :Vink:

----------


## Valtteri

:Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  joo  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## V

hehhee.. ostakaa lynksi.. otetaan vaihossa summitti.

xät

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kävin mm3:sen päätepysäkillä. eli keltasen linjan päätepysäkki. metro siis. semmonen putki minkä sisällä kulkee semmonen tuubi.






jeah.
huomenna kameramessuille. ouluhallin kokonen mesta täynnä sulkimia ja isoja etsimiä. 35mm, 4*5, 6*6, 6*7, ja vieläki isompaa!
eli vanhoja ja kovia kameroita iha vitusti. saa nähä sekoanko?

...ostetaan pimiö. kehitteitä. valokuvapaperia. suurennuskone. jne jne.

-T

----------


## Grissom

Meikät tonki lelukasasta rifterit alle ja käytiin vähän huristeleen, meinas perse revetä irti ku oli niin siistiä touhua!! Huomenna matoille huuattaan rinkiä ja seinään reikiä. Eikä ees haavereilta säästytty, se ois takatukivarsi ja runko muutamassa osassa..Onneksi pysty purkalla paikkaan että ajaan vielä pääsee.








seeeeemmosilla campereilla...

----------


## Hösö

Ajamaan! Mopolla! Vitun siistiä!!!!11:d:d:d:d

----------


## Valtteri

ellei tuu kuvia ni ei uskota!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hhuuuh..
meikä kävi vanhojen kameroitten kirpputorilla.
kojuistalöyty varmaan kaikki kamerat mitä on valmistettu 1900 luvulla.
oli bellat, biloramat, holgat, rolleit, hasselblandit, mamiyat, leicat jne jne.
oli aivan kaikkea mahollista. joku koira kaato jonku jäbän kameroitaki. ne kamerat oli puuta ja nahkaa ja linnunpöntön kokosia haitareita, ei varmaan kauheen kalliita ollu ees.

ite ostin kauan havitteleman vekottimen.
rollei 35. valistetaan digiajan insinöörejä vähän kyseisestä:
korttipakan kokonen vekotin. imee sisäänsä 35mm filimiä. kamera on täysin mekaaninen. eli toimii ydinsodassaki. manuaalilla säätyy tarkennus, aukko, suljinaika. valotusmittari näyttää millon alivalottuu ja millon ylivalottuu. kameran pohjassa(!) on salamakenkä. synkka toimii jokasella nopeuella. nii sanoinko. tää toimii ILMAN PATTEREITA tai akkua. ***** ihmeellistä.
kuva laatu pitäs olla samaa mitä täyenkennon digijärkäleet tekee. sairasta.
nii. ja tää on suurimmaksi osaksi metallia. 25 vuotta vanaha jo ja vieläki skulaa kaikki ku rasvattu. ihmeellistä.



myydään digitaalinen elämä ja ostetaan analooginen.
-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

otettiin vaan viteoita!11 :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. se on olympuksen pen sarjan kameroita.
eli HALF FRAME kamera näin piireissä.
ja kyllä. se valottaa sen puolikkaan filimin. eli onko se jotain 24*16mm sitten se formaatti.
itekki kattelin tänään nuita. mutta en silti ostanu vaikka kutkuttaa ajatus saaha filimille 70 kuvaa. ja niistä tulee automaattisesti 2:n kuvan sarjoja ku ottaa kymppikuvat. jos kuvat on muuten paskoja, on niillä silti taidearvoa.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Pistäppä timo KUVA sieltä Italiasta, miltä tällä hetkellä näyttää?

Meikät kävi ajeleen mattohommilla tänään. Totaki vois harrastaa enempi jos pääsis joka päivä ajaan 6h putkeen ja ois mäclaarenin mekaanikot ruuvaamassa autoon säätöjä..kyl se sitten iltayheksältä jo alko pysymään seinien sisällä, kun eka oli käännetty kaikki meikän säädöt toiseen asentoon ja vaihettu renkaat ja vaihettu puolet auton osista uusiin ku vanhat on päreinä ja palasina.











Pikkusen ois vielä matkaa niihin tosirallareitten kierrosaikoihin voi helevetti!


ainijoo, tosa videonpätkä ku Valtterin kans eellisiltana vähän salaharjoteltiin..tosin toi meni driftaamiseksi noilla kumirenkaillaki, hyvimpä se noillaki onnistu..johonki asti

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

no *****. johan oon kuvia laittanu joka toiseen postaukseen.
vai eikömeikätajunnu?

..nuo autot menee kyllä jo aivan liian lujjaa.
vissiin ei paljoa pureskella purkkaa samaa aikaa ku ajetaan matolla tommosta.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eipävissiin makia paparazzikamera! Joutuu varmaan opetteleen uuen kävelytekniikan, ku kamera ei vejä kaulasta koko ajan.

Tulihan mullaki viime vuonna ostettua se parisataamillinen linssi, mutta ei sitä jaksa raahata minnekään.

Tännään koko päivä atk-koulutuksessa. Korvat tursuaa DHCP-serveri nönnönnöömölölö iipee ädress päpäpäpä böböböböbb:tä. Viikonloppu kohta ohi enkä oo kerinny tekkeen mittään!!1 Elämä mennee täysin työn orjana.

No jos huomenna ehtis kuluaarihommiin taas.

----------


## Fillarimies

Paljonko nuo mattoautot kulkee, huippunopeus?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.
onneksi täällä ei tajua mitä ihmiset huutelee. ei ne kyllä kauhiana ees huutele.
tuijottaa vaan muka salaa. samantien ku ite kääntää katseen niin tyypit menee ihan vihreiksi ja alkaa kattoon sitä metron vastakkaista seinää. voi raukkoja.

sano sille kehittämölle että ne ei kääntele ja isontele niitä puolikkaita, vaan printtaa ne 2 yhelle. ei pitäis olla hankalanakki valokuvaamon ihmisille. tai iisimpää mitä käännellä ja kehitellä tuplamäärä. kai. tai haku jupiksi ja homoksi?

-T

----------


## Grissom

> ei sun oikiasti tarvi kirjottaa jokasta ajatusta tai tekoa tänne!
> Ei vaan jengiä kiinnosta!
> 
> 
> -t



10.1.2007  :Leveä hymy: 

t. valtteri

ps. samoihin aikoihin:





> OKEI 
> Häivyn täältä timon ja kumppaneitten masentavasta seurasta ja lupaan kirjoittaa tälle pastalle vain ehkä noin 10 kertaa per. vuosi!



oiskohan se ollu jo tuo 10. postaus tuossa helmikuussa?

----------


## Hösö

> eli HALF FRAME kamera näin piireissä.
> 
> -T




Aika lastseason! FULLFRAME on niin tänpv:n juttuja!


Meikät juopotteli eilen. Vitun turhaa hommaa tuo paareissa notkuminen! Onneksi sitä ei tarvi harrastaa...

Mopohommat oli illan puheenaihe! Ja se kuinka vitun siistiä se taas eilen oli! SPEXAILIN saatana uuet keulaöljykki perjantaina paikalleen ja vähän SÄÄTELIN ALUSTAA ni aivittu että tuntu hyvältä ajjaa! Kyllähä se söis miestä jos ois insipxet hukassa ajohommien suhteen ja pitäs pyörää yrittää myyä...


Vääntäkääpä W&K piikit alle ja käykää huuattaan jängillä niitä ku net oli ainaki eilen vielä jäässä. Sieltä se inspis taas löytyy! Suohommat o vaa ni palio hienompaa kylmällä kelillä ku ei tarvi kaivaa!

JA meikä taas oppi ajamaan paremmin! Nyt alan ymmärtään ton kytkimen tarkotuksen mopohommissa.


Hösö suosittelee!

JA IHAN VAAN TIEDOKSI, AFRIKAN KUVAT ON JO KONEELLA! EHKÄ, SIIS EHKÄ SAATTA JOSKUS NÄHÄ NIITÄ! :No huh!:

----------


## Grissom

vouhota vaan lihava poika, inspikset on ja pyssyy hukassa. Aja ny eka vaikka se 10h täyteen (vaikka vuojen aikana) ja kato jaksakko vielä hinata samoja polokuja  :Leveä hymy: 

sitäpaitti toi jäbän mopovouhotuski on muutaman vuojen jälessä! NIINKU LÄST SIISÖN!

ps. niitä afrikkakuvia ois siisti nähä, joskus?

----------


## Shredd

eik khimmolla kiinnosta porkkanamopohommat enää :O

kohta sillon jo pailakkaki kaupan, tai vaihetaan nikkoautoihi

----------


## Fillarimies

Ai oot oikein laskenu :Leveä hymy: 
Onko niin vaikea vastata kysymykseen?
...Ja ihan teidän kiusaksi kirjotan tänne :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

oulun laihutuskuurilaisille kuva!


jaa ei näy...no aiva vitu sama...


paskavoorumi ku ei kelepaa kuvat suoraa kamerasta....

----------


## Valtteri

onneks täällä on aina mukavaa ulkoilla ja viihtyä  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Timå vaan puuttu mestoilta, muuten rules hommat!!! huhhu, se ois 5h päästä herätys takas oravanpyörään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
*****.
keleistä tulee mieleen viimevuojen joustokeulantreidaus sessiot. räntää sataa ja on märkä ja kylymä. huuh.
tuli ihan ikävä oulua.
sitä ku kimmo ja waltteri puhuu autoista ja ite juon tietämättömyyteeni ja pihallaoloon olutta senki eestä. aikamoista.

kuvasin rolleilla tänään 15 ruutua.
jos sais tiistaina kuvat käteen ja keskiviikkona koulun skanneriin negatiivit.
saasnähä.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

lisätään nyt katukuvaa täältäki.

tää on tuolta yheltä metron päätepysäkiltä.
ilmeisesti jengi on rikasta siellä, ku on varaa ostaa kaupasta kahenkassin verran kamaa.


tämmösiä portaita nuihin putkiloihin menee. näissä näkee viimestään mimmonen se elämä vois olla. ja näissä portaissa ite tajuaa aina kuin siistiä laiffia on pystyny elään ja tulee vielä elään.
olkaa onnellisia siellä oulussaki. fuck.


tämmöstähän se. piät kiinni putken ottimista, että pysyt rätreississä mukana. etkä tipu sieltä vaikka lungimpaan elämään rovaniemelle. toi jäbä mikä näyttää vanhalta. niin on kai myös oikeestikki vanha.


loppuun kuva snadisti paremmasta paikasta. bergamosta. kameran toisella puolella kohoaaki vuoret. milano tulee tonne oikeelle 80 kilsaa vielä tasasemmalle petoni/asfaltti preerialle.


ciao, ragazzi. come stai? bene? cosi cosi...

-t

----------


## tv.

jeah! vielä 3,5 vuokokautta ja sitte pääsee Hulluun poroon rentoutumaan. ihan jees  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Unohdin viikonloppuna kehäIII:sen kelit sinne Rolloon ja lumet suli. Sori vaan, ehkä lunta tulee vielä lisää.  :Nolous:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ehkä paras Oulu-kuvareppari pitkään aikaan!1

Mie riekuin tietokonekoulussa koko viikonlopun. Kouluttaja oli niitä ihimisiä, joitten mielestä viikonloppu ei ole mikään tekosyy olla poissa työpaikalta. Haaveili eläkkeellä sitten menevänsä johonki Ranskan viinialueelle.

Meikä katteli haikiasti ulos ikkunasta. Ulukona priimakelit ja kello tikitti. Valoa vain hämärään asti.

Viimein homma pulkassa. Suoriuduin kämpille n. kolmessatoista sekunnissa, nielin pekonit kokonaisina ja kierin portaat ukemilla alakertaan pakkaamaan köyet ja hakut. Edellisen viikonlopun odööreille maustetut fliissit niskaan ja eukon hoputus.

Puolitoista tuntia myöhemmin, noin kolmesataa metriä ylempänä, onnellisesti vyötäröä myöten lumessa nelivitosessa rännissä ja reidet ihan puhki. Sudin menemään jyrkässä lumipalteessa mutta en päässy mihinkään. Jalat vaan jauho tyhyjää, lunta rintaan asti. Nauratti ääneen. Jumissa - mutta ei sentään toimistolla. Laskeuduttiin alas vanhoja jälkiä ja lompsittiin hämärässä kämpille.

Tällä kertaa oli kameraki matkassa! Pitää uplourata kuvat illemmällä.

----------


## Grissom

Njam njamm
Nyt on jo ilta Make!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Soita Kiinaan!

----------


## Jeesus

ei vastannu!!

----------


## MadDog

oisit tilannu shanghai kumsotin?

----------


## Jeesus

..mutta vanaha rollotopikki ja muut legendaariset vastas. Löyty mm vielä rbclubin foorumi ja vanhat hyvät jutut googlen välimuistin kautta  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.rbclub.net/forum/index.php


Rupes vähän vitusti naurattamaan meidän urheilupyöräseuran matkakertomukset esim Rukalta 2004..huhhu, runoraati? Mikä helvetti tuoki oli  :Leveä hymy: 





> Runoraati on ainaki pakko järkätä uudestaan! :lol: 
> AJAJA TULEE :!: :!:







> Huh, jos narvik horstit näkyy, niin mie tuun ikkunan taakse kattomaan!
> Petterin sänky oli jees la-su yönä! Gärmä tosin onnistu herättään miut mäjähtämällä sängyltä lattialle, säikähin jo, että tippuko se lattian läpi alakertaan...
> Kiva reissu oli muuten! Tack för järjestäjät.
> - Tekno-Timo







> En kyllä muista. Mutta kiitos että raahasit mut kämpille. Joo ois ehkä sixpäkki vähemmänki riittäny.







> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Jari
> 
> Ps. Kimmo sanoi että heidän kämpästä löytyi sunnuntaina yli 200 tyhjää pulloa. Meillä ei ollut kuin vajaa sata.
> 
> 
> 
> Noo..ens vuonna sit meijän kämppä voittaa prkl!!







> Rollo topikissa tapahtuu katoamisia. Artsi käy vissiin kuumana...







> ens vuonna mie oon pelkästään urheilemassa Rukalla !



 :Leveä hymy:  Ei helevetti, tuli tippa ihan linssiin ku muisteli hienoja ihmisiä ja juttuja.

Entä tämä, rovaniemen dh kisojen jälkipelit. Oli kyllä uskomattoman urheilullinen palloseura toi RBC!





> Juu ratahan oli pirun makee siit puolivälistä lähtien, hyvää mättöä, mut alku-osasta ei kai tarvi enää ääneen sanoa mitään...eiköhän sitä tullu kitistyä riittävästi jo paikanpäällä. Mut todellinen voittaja on vielä julkistamatta, ainakaan mä en o kuullu et kuka voitti la-su yönä Kuusamon urheilukentällä käydyt DRUNKEN NAKED OLYMPIC GAMESIT??? Oli kuulemma kovat skabat eikä ruumiinvammoilta taaskaan vältytty... :lol:



 

Niijoo ja sit löyty siistit Norian mutaränniajelukuvatki, on tää intter netti siisti juttu! 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...15469&page=175


Ja meikä tahtos v10:n takas vaikkei täsä varmaan enää ajjaa pystyskään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh.
oha kimmo teikällä se kivi vielä jemmassa?
vai pitääkö hakia uus?

ruo rukan reissu oli jo unohtunu melkei.

meikäki pääsi pummilla sisään pisteeseen. suuriseikkailija antti vai marko, niin se tunsi salkkareista vitun amin. ja ami heitti ylävitoset portsarille niin päästiin ineen. illan orkesterina tais olla popeda. käsittämätöntä.

ei voi tajuta.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mitä vittua!!!?

kysyin että mistä sen filmiskannerin löytää sieltä vitun isosta valokuvastudiosta meijän taidekoulusta täältä italiasta:

"Dear Timo

unlucky LabFoto can't use film scanner for student's needing; 
scanners we have are only meant for internal professional use.
I'm afraid that in whole Politecnico you'll find no office that do 
scanning for students.

You can easily find this service in a photographic shop.

regards"

ei *****.
ei meikä mitään serviceä kysynykkään. vaan filmiskanneria.
liian pitkä aika 14.päivään joulukuuta.

-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

Ookkonä nyt ihan varma ookko oikeesti Oulussa, tai joutunu johonki oululaisten siirtolaan. Kuulostaa timmiltä kyl! Onneksi ite kuvaan kännykällä niin ei oo ongelmia, kuvakki voi kattoa suoraa kännykän näytöstä!

Päivällä oli pienten ihmisten synttärihommeleitaki, my little ponyt ois kyllä ihan siistejä leluja.





Oli muuten pirun hyvvää kakkua  :Kieli pitkällä: 



Se ois kohtapuoleen sitte viikonloppu, Rovaniemi kutsuu!! Oisko hösö mitään driftihommia?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika hotteja poneja. Mutta todella pelottavia.

Timå, yön pimeydessä kaikki on mahdollista. Tuskin italiaanot ees jaksaa lukita ovia, siinähän palaa arvokasta pitsanpaistoaikaa. Tai tekeydyt banaaniksi ja menet skannerihuoneen nurkkaan odottamaan iltaa.

Tais tulla valeheltua taas! Ei joutanu kuvatalakoisiin, ku piti lähtiä taas Kettukourulle. Viimeks ei noustu ku puoleenväliin, mutta tällä kertaa puuskutettiin ooltövei. Sitten tuliki illalla huonot hösölä-kopiot kyllään. Saatana söivät kaikki ruuat.

----------


## Jeesus

mutta entä nytte, eikö jo joutas vähän kuvia tekeen jooko eikö?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei jouva! Karu totuus on, että meikäki istuu nykyään työpaikalla päivät. :F

----------


## Grissom

no mitä se muuttaa, eikö se pakota tekemään niitä kuvia nettiin? Meikei oikeen tajua?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaa, et tajua? Tillaa Tieto-Nikkarilta joku servo, niin laitetaan sun aivojen paikalle. Alakas sielläki tapahtua jotaki.

Jätkästä saattas tulla ihan ok radio-ohjattava, varsinki Mersun ratissa.

----------


## tv.

vois vaikka lähteä Leville. 

Rolloon tuli tänään talavi, makia homma.

----------


## marco1

> Rolloon tuli tänään talavi, makia homma.



Komialta näyttää kuvissa. Säälittäwää wakoilla nettikameran välityksellä suksikelejä mutta minkäs teet kun asuu väärässä paikassa.  :Nolous:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meilläki tullee taas vaihteeksi lunta! Oli mukava polokia töihin kymmenen sentin höyhenenkeveässä puuterissa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meillä sataa  vettä.
huomenna vuoristojärville.
ja viikonlopulle aurinkoa povattu.
jospa se elämä siitä.

heitetään nyt pari rollei kuvaa.
kymppikuvasta digikameralla kuva.
silti diggaan. mahollisuuet milanon boogieksi tolla vekottimella.
nyt ku on vielä 1600 filimi sisällä ja tietää vähän miten tuolla tarkentaa ja valottaa...

nää oli 200 filimiä.







laitoin vielä koulun valokuvastudion scannerimulukulle reply mailia. toivottavasti se ymmärtää sen vittuiluna.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

:Leveä hymy: 
Miten nuo kerrostalohommat?

----------


## Valtteri

ku me mentiin kotia ni siihen oli tehty lisäyxiä

----------


## Grissom

ja nyt siellä alapuolella lukee vielä, että
"Karpolle on ilmoitettu ja lahjaporo jaetaan.." tjsp  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.
liveseksiä ja miekkailua aamuisin.
mistä päin preeriaa tämmönen talo löytyy?

herttanen kyttääjä.
-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

Ouluhan se paikkakunta vissiin oli, tuskin muualla yhtä vainoharhaisia ihmisiä ees on?  :Leveä hymy:  Rento aamunavaus kyllä lueskellä noita peiliin liimailtuja lappuja, pysyy heti talossa ajan hermolla! Toi lappu on vähän sellanen tän talon rovaniemi-topikki!

Pukkas lumet pohjoseen, huomenna parhautta kohen  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Oisko hösö mitään driftihommia? Tai afrikkakuvia?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö

AAAA VITTUUUUUUUUUUUUU  :Leveä hymy: 

Kohtuu lepposa penthaoussi sielä Oulussa!  :Leveä hymy:  Kai ootta itte aiheuttanu julmuuspäissääs kaiken ton. Tosaha o helevetti enempi kirjotusvirheitä ku meikän referaateissa ja esseissä!!  :Leveä hymy: 


Afrikkakuvia ei ollu enempää...

Riftinkihommat o jäisä. Puuttuu vetonivelen suojakumet ja tulupanhattu.

TS. Mennee koko vkonloppu ajohommissa... :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hösöku panttaa afrikkakuvia.
meikä jakaa italiakuvia.

käytiin jossaki perseessä. joka osottautu siisteimmäksi paikaksi missä oon käyny koko milanoreissun aikana.
otettiin random juna kohti pohojosta. löyty vuoristo järviä ja pikku kyliä.
ilma oli selvästi raikkaampaa ja muutenki laiffi oli siistiä.

junamatkalla jo alko näyttää hyvältä. kuolasin ikkunaa.


tää asema näytti sopivan karulta ja tyhjältä. joten jäätiin poies.


se oliki portti tämmöseen pieneen kylään. löyty 3 liikettä joista yhestä ostettiin sämpylöitä ja jotaki kiekkojuustoa joltain yli 130-vuotiaalta mummolta.


sitten alko tuleen yö.


ennen milanoa pysähyttiin järvenrannalle pariksitunniksi.


jos täällä saasteittenkeskellä jaksais taas pari tuntia olla...

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

noissa perkelen kivikasoissa on kyllä joku ihmeen viehätys, näyttää niiiiin siistiltä!

Ite kokoilin viimeyön muttereita yhteen.



joo ja sit juhon kans käytiin vetään driftibätlet.




(juho hävis  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

sanoko juho: "voi *****" ja puisteli päätään?
onko tuo juhon uus auto?
mitä juholle kuuluu?
miksi se ei hommaa nettiä?

-Tt

----------


## Hösö

> sanoko juho: "voi *****" ja puisteli päätään?



Todennäkösesti...





> onko tuo juhon uus auto?



Ei, auto on vanha, kori on uus!





> mitä juholle kuuluu?



Luultavammin ihan hyvää.





> miksi se ei hommaa nettiä?
> 
> -Tt



Koska Juholla on vielä toivoa...

 :Leveä hymy: 


Käytiin ajjaan mopoilla ja nähtiin ihan saatanan makee halohässäkkä lähtiessä...otin siitä kuvia ja videota!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eiku meinasin tuota compton-maasturia tuolla taka-alalla.

-Tttt

----------


## Hösö

http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/
http://lifeofhoso.blogspot.com/

Sielä o *PÄIVITYSTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!11111111111111111111111  1111111111111111111111*

----------


## Valtteri

meikät kävi merillä!

----------


## Jeesus

Laitahan Hösö nyt kuva tosta. Ihan sama minkälaatunen. Ja suosittelisin laittamaan myös halojaostolle ton kuvan. Ei oo mikään jokapäivän halo. Mut hei kuvaa kehiin

t. M

----------


## Hösö

halojaosto?

huomenisa voisin yrittää säätää! :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

valokuvaaminen ja se säätäminen tapahtuu siinä kuvaustilanteessa.
ainaki 90% siitä.
eli se 10% vastaa loppujen lopuski jotain 60 sekunttia säätöä.
meikähän ei nykyään enää ess kroppaa kuvia. paitsi pelengin kulumat.
automaattinen kuvien  näyttö näytölläki on off:illa. ziikaillaan ne kuvat vasta himassa läppärillä. ei mestoilla.

fuck the shit.

pullo viiniä juotu.
tai siis 2 lasia päälle  viinipullo.
4 eri juustoa syöty.

silti olisin lapissa ennemmin ehkä ja joisin olutta.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vähän niinkunäin.
ensin hankitaan mitäänsanomaton kunto reilulla viinipullolla.
sitten heitetään kaikki omistamata salamat ympäri tilaa.
sitten otetaan rekvisiittaa ja otetaan kuva.
mustavalkoseksi ja ääri valakoset ja mustat fotarin levelsseistä kohilleen.



hep hep.

-ttttttttttttt

----------


## Jeesus

Nyt on jo tänään, ollu jo monta tuntia. Jokos halokuva on saatavilla Hösö.

t. M

----------


## Jeesus

Olipa vaan rules viikonloppu. Olo oli ku eläintarhassa ku ihmiset kävi katteleen meikän väliaikaisasumusta, eli autotallia.. Piti puuhastella revi iskuun, ja nyt se onki iskussa uusin värein ja vehkein. Kyllä kelepaa suijjata ku pääsee kevätpuutereille!!!!! Perkele, vähänkö syyhyttelee.





Kaverin pikkujätkääki opastettiin oikeille teille heti pienestä pitäen. Ens vuonna yltää ja jalat kaasulle!





Samoten kaverin tappajaterrierin kans, siittäki tulee kova kelekkakoira joskus






huhhu, kyllä jaksaa taas seuraavat kolome viikonloppua lojua täälä oulussa talvea oottelemassa!!!

----------


## Jeesus

Tässä vielä Hösölle

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kettukuluaarissa aamukävelyllä viime tiistaina. Oli rentua, meni jo keviästi alle kahen tunnin. 



Kettukuluaarista aggroa arkeen:

----------


## Jeesus

:Leveä hymy:  Ei saatana, jätkä veti tolla VINSSIjenkillä kyllä heti rovaniemipalstan redneckipisteet kotio!

Ja make, VOISIT ees yrittää pistää 2x enempi kuvia. Noista kahesta ei tajua mittään.

terveiset oulusta, pakkasta meiän mittarissa -10  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

No joko se o myyty?

----------


## Valtteri

miten ne afrikkakuvat?

----------


## Hösö

dvd:llä ja läppärin kovolla....

----------


## Jeesus

> No joko se o myyty?



ON!!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

RULES, Ostan nikkoja koko rahalla.


MUTTA oisko niitä afrikkakuvia!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meijän takapihalta! Ens viikonloppuna vois yrittää käyttää kelekkää tuolla tuon keskikukkulan päällä.  :Hymy: 

Möikkö sielun Nikko-autoilulle? Et nää voi myyä sitä kovin moneen kertaan! Millä ne kelekakki muka on maksettu?

Jarno, mitä mun piti tuua sulle?

Kissa hajotti eilen 500 gigan kovalevyn, jota yritin fiksailla. Hyppäs innoissaan keskelle tietokonekorneria, ku siellä surisi. Kovo mätkähti lattialle penkiltä kesken intensiivisten bäkup-rutinoiden. Mäks, kaikki johot irti. Sen jälkeen ei inahtanukkaan.

Vien takasin ja sanon, että tästä ei valitettavasti saa kalua.

----------


## Hösö

> ON!!     
> 
> RULES, Ostan nikkoja koko rahalla.




Koska valtteri seuraa peräsä?

Jäikö pampperssille mittään osia talliin mistä haluat luopua?

----------


## Valtteri

heti ku mennee kaupaksi! myyntiinhän se alunperin hommattiinki  :Leveä hymy: 

vai pittäiskö rueta retkeileen hösön ktm goldwing -safareilla?

----------


## Grissom

ei jaksa ajaa mitään hiekkateitä, tylsää hommaa. Autolla se on mukavempaa  :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä helepottaa, kolme kuukautta se vekotin oli lojunu tallissa ilman suitsuttajaa, mitä sitä tyhyjää sielä pitämään..ostetaan uus jos joskus vielä kiinnostaa.

Mustat muovit on jouten, satasella kiekka.

----------


## Hösö

ui ui! pistä tuleen pika meka vauhilla...




ei ku älä pistäkkään, nethän löyty jo kaupasta halavemmalla... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MadDog

Meka mite ois semmonen kopteri, jolla pystys lentää sisällä? nykyinen ei oikein taitu.

----------


## Valtteri

> Kissa hajotti eilen 500 gigan kovalevyn, jota yritin fiksailla.



ai nii nörtti tässä vielä päissään terve, ookko lyöny sen ulkosen levyn osixi? ku ne virtalähteet paukkuu niistä vissiin aina. meikälläki meni pasax, väänsin meisselillä sisälmykset ulos ja löyty 3,5" sata-levy kuorien alta. toimii sitte ihan suoraan tietokonneen sisällä sata-väylässä/tämmösellä adapterilla minkä lainasin yheltä atk-insinööriltä:

http://www.halvathinnat.fi/catalog/p...oducts_id=1793

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

äskeinen meni iteltä täysin ohi.

mutta visa pystyyn.
ei koivu vaan arvoitus.
missä timo kävi tänään?
vinkki1: se ei ollu afrikka!
vinkki2: söin calzonen siellä!
vinkki3: näin turisteja aivan homona siellä!
vinkki4: se oli siistimpi mesta mitä milano!
vinkki5: se ei ole rovaniemi!
vinkki6: valokuvia:













oikenvastannu saa ton puhuvanahvenen postiluukusta jouluaattona.

-t-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

venise! italian kiikeli! pistä poste restantella. meikä käy tuola ens kesänä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo suosittelen. yllättävän ok mesta. kaikesta hypetyksestä huolimatta.
niinku yleensä. sivukujilta, missä paikalliset safkaa, saa lätyn tai vastaavan alta femman.
pääkaduilla on raflojen ikkunoissa "turist" "turist pizza" "turist menu" lappuja ja hinnat lähemmäs kahtakymppiä. sehjän nyt oliki jo tiedossa. ja suosittelisin menevän tonne joskus näihin aikoihin, jos mahollista. nyt tuolla pysty käveleen kohtuu rauhassa. silti jengiä ja japanilaisia oli paljon. voi kuvitella miten tuo kiikeli pakkautuu kesällä helvetinsesongin aikoihin täyteen.
ja garda järvellekkihä tosta on lyhkäne matka junalla. ja fucking milanoon pääsee 13 eurolla.
...en nähny yhtää vene takaa-ajoa, vaikka poliisi botskeja siellä oliki. petyin vähän.
tai mitään muita vedenalasia tunnelipakoja pankkiryösöstä. kaikkea mitä elokuvissa näkee...
kannattaa ottaa oma kumivene mukaan. pääsee helposti kulkeen paikasta toiseen.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> ai nii nörtti tässä vielä päissään terve, ookko lyöny sen ulkosen levyn osixi? ku ne virtalähteet paukkuu niistä vissiin aina. meikälläki meni pasax, väänsin meisselillä sisälmykset ulos ja löyty 3,5" sata-levy kuorien alta. toimii sitte ihan suoraan tietokonneen sisällä sata-väylässä/tämmösellä adapterilla minkä lainasin yheltä atk-insinööriltä:
> 
> http://www.halvathinnat.fi/catalog/p...oducts_id=1793



Jätkähän on pahan luokan nörtti. Mutta tuohan on usbilla eikä sata-väylällä? Emminätajua. Mikset nää vaan tunkenu sitä sata-kaapelillla emolevylle? Nyt sie poika ajelet usb 2.0-vauhtia, ja Nikkoki mennee lujempaa ku se.

Mulla oli sarjaportilla se töhkäle. Powerit oli kunnossa ja kaikki, mutta kovo veteli viimisiään, vaikka en ollu ees käyttäny sitä muuhun ku viulumusiikin soittamiseen lauantai-iltoisin. Se kotelo on kätevä kans, jos se toimii. Siihen voi lykätä melkein minkä vaan kovon ja ne pellaa ku vettä valaen.

Oikiasti, meikästä on tullu viime aikoina huolestuttavan kiinnostunu näistä asioista.

Makian näköstä tuolla Venetsijärvellä, sivukatu-Timo! Mikä ihmeen hdr tuo eka on, vai ooksie lähteny shädou-hailaits-linjoille? Tuossa laatikossa on muuten alamäkipyörän varjo.

----------


## Jeesus

Miten muuten menee, noin niinku ihmisenä  :Leveä hymy:  Pitäskö alkaa jengillä kiinnostumaan noista AKT hommista? Meilläki meni se kovoepisodi niin, että mää olin kuullu joltain töissä että on myös sellasia piuhoja jolla sais sen kovon koneeseen jos läppäri hajoaa (ja sit se hajos). Sitte mainittin miksulle joka meidän perheen isäntänä hyökkäs hieltä haisevaan paikalliseen atk-storeen kyseleen lihava-sepolta piuhaa siihen välliin. 

ratkaisu:

saatiin piuhalla kovo konneeseen, tiedostot siirrettyä ja valtteri pöllimään meiltä sen piuhan

ps. edelleenkään en ymmärrä mihin piti kytkeä ja mitä.

Puuhastelin tossa jotain vanhoja (kelkka)kuvia nettiin. Perkele että tahtosin tykkylumisten kynttiläkuusien varjoon kevätaurinkoon!



Ja toi timon pyörä on selevä tense, miksi timo veit sen sinne miksi?



Eipä meikällä muuta tähän hättään. Siisti ku kello on seittemän ja ite töisä napottamassa. Ekat aamu-uniset nörtit hiihtelee toimistolle jutteleen avensiksista tosa puol ysin maissa. Saa ihan rauhassa täsä lähetellä aamun maileja kiinaan.

kiinalaiset on muuten hienoja ihmisiä! kerron joskus meidän monikulttuurisessa illanistujaisessa, vaikka ens juhannuksena maken porukoiden takapihalla! Tai etupihalla!

Eka käyään kuitenki syväsessä rillaamassa. Valtteri ei sitten juo heti viieltä itteään kahen päivän oksennuskuurille kiitos!

----------


## Jeesus

oho tulipa iso intense, no ei se haittaa. Se on myynnissä, tosta näkkee jokanen kunnon ja multa voi kysellä lisää, pyörästä mieluiten.

----------


## marco1

Jos kerran meni Veneksiaan asti niin olis kannattanut hakea Muranon ja Buranon lasinpuhaltajilta uudet linssit kameraan. Hyvä mäihä kuitenkin jos Magen torin lasinpuhaltajat vieneet entisiäkin.
Niillä vesibusseilla on kiva ajella lähisaarille jos meet uudestaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vesibusseja ziikailtiin.
mutta kertaliput oli tyyriitä ja muutenki teki mieli kävellä.
lasia ei näkyny kauheena. 
se pieni taskuvaras alko kyteen timossa, kun näki jengillä älyttömästä nikonin d700 ja 2dh2x:iä ja canonin mark5:sia ja 3:sia ja muita tonnivehkeitä. ihme kamerakokoontuminen oli tuolla menossa. ite kulin pieni rollei kätösessä ja naureskelin muille. hah.
ja salaa oldschool d50:sellä otin parit hrdd kuvat. tekkee suoraa tuo kamera semmoset.

ehkä venetsiaan vielä toistekki. ehkä.

nyt herättyä vois käyä jossaki ja syyä jotaki.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Voitas joskus piettää kovalevyjen kokoontumisajo Oulussa. Istutaan vaikka Kimmolla ja käyään läpi kaikki jännittävät vaihtoehdot kovalevyn asentamiseen madör-boordille.

Ketä kiinnoostaa, miten menee ihmisenä! Mee vaikka jonnekki kirkkoon kyselemään, siellä tietävät paremmin.

Näkykö venetsian torilla sitä murhaajaa? Hiipii kuulemma öisin ja luiskattaa puukon pahaa aavistamattoman kylykeen.

----------


## Tomi L.

Moi pohjoissuomessa asuvat ja italiassa asuva ja mitä kanadoita teitä nyt on.
Miten teillä menee noin niinku ihmisinä? Toivottavasti teillä on yhtä kaunis sää kuin meillä.

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy: 

Pakkasta -11, pilvetön kuulas taivas, takassa tulet...


Mites teilä? Vettäsataa, tuulee mereltä ja kaukolämpöputki o ojanpohojalla poikki?

----------


## Hösö

Korjataan sen verran että nyt o pakkasta -18  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meillä -20 ja kirkasta. Huomenna foto-shuutille Claussin ja Miken kanssa.

Jotaki riekkoja halusivat kuvata. Plaaahh... Taian kuvata niitä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

+16 ja aurinkopaisto päivällä.
lauantai yöksi -3 ja lumisaetta.
ja sunnuntai aamuna starttaa joku milanon maratoni.
mahtavat juosta lumikengillä. ympäri comptonia.
vois käyä katteleen ja kuvaileen. riekkoja. huh huh.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Mikähän ***** siinä on, että on niin helekatin siistiä ku rengas lyö sutia? Tässä valtterin kans istutaan sohovalla OULUSSA ja katotaan youtubestä videonpätkiä renkaan sutimispätkiä ja juuaan kahavia ja kuunnellaan 90-luvun tiskopiittiä. 

simple life

Jännä homma että oulussaki voi olla siistiä, huh? Siis en tarkota sitä että sammuu perjantaina ja herrää sunnuntaina. Rossihommeleita veettiin päivä, tai sen mitä valoa riitti. -6 pakkasta ja selekiä taivas, ei paskempaa.















Toisaalta on tää nörttilaiffiki ihan siistiä! Puuhailtiin tosa 40" telekkari, sit valtteri rupes vouhoittaan että HOMMATKAA PIUHA KONNEEN JA TELEKKARIN VÄLLIIN..meikähän hommas, eli en tajunnu yhtään mitään. Onneksi oli toi oululainen messissä ja käytiin shoppaileen PIUHA! Nyt meikällä pyörii youtubet telekkarissa ja tietsikan näytöllä pillaripalstat ja jaloissa sukat. Ei paskempaa tämäkään!


Huomenna taas rossihommia tai jotain muuta siistiä.

Hösö, miten afrikkakuvat?

----------


## Jeesus

ainii joo, koiratki oli kohtuu pähkinöinä!

----------


## Hösö

Mie tein tännään koneremontin Kimmon tyyliin...

Vaihoin yhen tiivisteen...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

meikän tyyliin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onko kimmolla teikän tyyliin joku uus linssi muuten.

näyttää kaikki niin uuelta ja freesiltä!

nii.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

meikän tyyliin on tommone joku sikman satasen lasi, ihan tollaki kuvailee..ei viitti ostella mitään tonnin linssejä hyllyn koristeeksi..hösön tyyliin  :Leveä hymy: 

Käytettynä tommone löyty joskus viimevuonna, ihan tarpeeksi ok päiväkuviin..valotehoa ei ihan niin hulluna oo sitte hämärähommiin.. 

Tosa muuten panostettiinki vähän, ostettiin muutamalla kympillä 50 millinen!!! Alamma kuvaamaan ainoastaan sillä syväteräviä, meiän tyyliin!

----------


## Valtteri

oisko tää seuraava vouhotus?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nuita barbababa tyyppejä on täälläki liikkeissä.
kai noi mötkäleet on maailmaa valtaamassa.

ite oon miettiny meikänä ihan vakavissaan nikonin 20/2.8 tai vastaavaa 24mm ostaa.
maksaa sen ½ tonnin.
meikällekki vois ilmotella jos joku putsaa kameraliikkeitä. ja d700 myös ois kiva.

lähtis ulos ja kauppaan.

-Ttt

----------


## pyynö

Hehee!!! Tuo kovalevyjamboree kuulostaa hyvältä! Pamahti omasta koneesta kovo torstaina. Prkle!

----------


## Grissom

ja meikä tahtos ihan vähäsen sitä hc videota vilimaavaa järkkärikameraa, oliko se joku nikoni tai joku..ois ihan vitun siisti kuvata semmosella videoota!!

Niijoo, ja olipa vaan helevetin siisti iltapäivä olla pihalla, oulussa, lumihangessa, koirien ja kavereiden kans. ***** tää on jotenki sairasta ku voi sanoa että ihan siistiä hengata, oulussa. 

Nyt venataan että alkaa toi helvetinmoinen lumimyrsky, paistellaan ranskanpottuja, kebabbipötkylöitä, torttuja, klökiä ja kahavia. Ei oo paskempaa, tuo valtteri limut messissä!

----------


## Valtteri

kyllä tänäänki kiinnosti tuo juttu kun rengas pyörii lujempaa suhteessa maahan ja nostattaa lumipöllyjä. on se vaan siistiä. mihinkähän voi vettää rajan? että jos vaikka murzikkasuxien alle laittaa renkaat ja ne lyö tyhjää niin onko se siistiä? kyllä se oikeestaan varmana oliski.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kävin tossa kävelyllä.
näin tällasia rc-intiaaneja yhen huoltoaseman ghettoparkkipaikalla.
huuatti ihan homona nuita moottoreita. kauhia vingunta. sittenku lähtivät ajaan. niin selvis että riftingki renkaathan siellä alla oli jätkillä.
milano-rovaniemi batlen ois kyllä nää vieny.







-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Linssikuume täälläki! Tamron ei piirrä ennää, pittää saaha joku tilalle. Sen siitä saa, ku ostaa halapaa. Nyt vaihtoehtona toinen Tamron, kiinteä tai sitten itken verta ja laitan älläsarjan tsuumipötkylän. Ei vain pysty järjellä perusteleen sitä hintaa.

Vaihtoehtona myös paluu juurille ja 50 mm f1.8.

----------


## Grissom

> kävin tossa kävelyllä.
> näin tällasia rc-intiaaneja yhen huoltoaseman ghettoparkkipaikalla.



oho siistiä että SKENEÄ löytyny sieltäki! jännä homma ku kaikissa muissa maissa paitsi suomessa rc-harrastajat (varsinki nuo riftaajat ku ne on oikiasti kovimpia homoja) näyttää siltä niinku ne ois tappanu eilen jonku bussilastillisen turisteja tai sitten muuten vaan myyneet kolomella tuhannella grandilla kokkelia. alkoko nuo uhitteleen?

kai nää veit nuo jätkät kämpille ja näytit kuvia että kato mitä meikän kaverit tekkee pohjosessa? aika paljon vielä nuilla oppimista koppien kanssa...

t. valtteri (sipsit suussa)

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Delian sisko läks Havajille. Oli aamulla istunu hotellin aamupalalle ja kuullu suomalaista puluputusta. Tästä seurasi sananvaihto:

-Sisko: "Tuletko Suomesta?"
-Suomalainen: "Tulen."
-Sisko: "Tunnekko siskon poikaystävän Maken?"
-Suomalainen: "Tunnen. Tulen Rovaniemeltä. Mummo asu sen naapurissa ja leikittiin pienenä yhessä."

No Lämsän Niinahan se!

Enivei, eiliset fötöshuutit meni mukavasti. "Hösö" otti HDR-kuvia, Claus oli paskalla päällä ja meikäläinen ampu ihan mitä sattuu. Riekkoja en muuten ammu ku kiväärillä.

Viime kesän hipoista:

----------


## Hösö

Tarviiko aina kaikki perustella järjellä?

Tein lumityöt aamulla aikasin! Aika siistiä hommaa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ko oiski vähän järkiä, niin ei kävis aina niin kipiää! 

Rapsakka -24. Taaskaan ei näkyny muita pyöräilijöitä aamulla.

Lähetään Hösö joulun jäläkeen Oulun Verkkokauppaan testaileen glaseja?

----------


## Valtteri

meikähän käväs tänään verkkokaupasa!

ja olin helevetin monta kiveä köyhempänä sen jälkeen. meenpä takas ruuvaan nikkoautoa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hei kaveri.
mikä.
ei ainakaan pelengi ku on nuin kapia terävyys.

vois itekki joulunalla käyä verkkokauppa.comissa oulussa ziikaileen laseja.
jos sen nikkorin laajan ostas. jos ei käytettyä löyä mistää. tai ebayhin luota.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Anna mää arvaan: Tokina.

----------


## Valtteri

sigma! kiintiä, 10mm/2.8

edithomz: joo sitä tokinaa tuli kans hypisteltyä. oikeestaan samanhintanen ku sigma mutta ei ota yhtä paljon valoa sissään. ja sitte se tsuumi, vaikuttaa jotenki järettömältä 10-17. mitä sillä tekkee? varmaan tsuumailee.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ovela veto, Oulun mies! Tokinan logiikasta ei hajuakaan, kuka nyt kalansilimää alakais tsuumaileen. Ei ainakaan kala.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
jos jätkälläki uus linssi. niin meikälläki.

tässä on kiintiä zoomi, tarkennus ja aukko.







lisää säätöä ja ollaan kohta ihan sfääreissä...

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hiton kamafriikki!

----------


## Valtteri

:Leveä hymy: 

tee tosta vielä semmonen taivuteltava, lens peipi henkinen?!

----------


## Valtteri

olipa hyvä päivä, meikän auto kuluki niin vitusti parkkipaikkaradalla rallia ja kimmo tyyty vaan spinnailuihin. kannatti ostaa biltemasta piikkirenkaat!

on tää vaan kokonaisvaltasta hommaa, ekana pitää juua kahvia miljuuna litraa kämpillä, säätää autoa tietokoneella ja vasaralla ja sitte lähtä ulos juomaan kahvia ja sutimaan ympyrää. kerkiäähä sitä läksyjä lukeen muullonki. eipä siinä, kyllä meikä tykkää. vois tätä oulun kaamosta paskemminki viettää.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vaiha se 200nen ysikymppiseen ja kuvvaa videoita.
tai kimmo vois tekasta ixuxella jonku parkkipaikka sudituspätkän ihmistenilmoille.
oisko mitään? voittas ainaki hösön kovalevyafrikka kuvat...
italiassa ainaki hurrattas ja heiteltäs makarooneja seiniin!

meikäki vois ton kaiffarin digipokkarin pölliä ja kuvata videota täältä.
vois tehä jonku videokollaasin milanon päivästä.

hmmm...

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

no arvaappa vaan himottasko semmone timmi 90 videokameraaparaatti!! Ois kyllä ihan sikasiisti!

Vois tutkia tuota elokuvan mahdollisuutta joku kaunis päivä, täälä vaan kauniit päivät on vähän vähemmällä, pitää ite koittaa kaunistella!

Kiitos valtteri kauniista kuvista, apinoita on aina kiva katella, ne on niin hauskan outoja ilmestyksiä.

Meki pistettiin ranttaliksi, tosin 1:10 valtterin sijoituksesta. OSTETTIIN 50MM KIINTIÄ! Kiva obziikka, enää pitäs osata kuvata. Ja jotaki muutaki.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

halo näyttää siltä että ois just tullu tuolta tuirakyltin huudeilta.
tai sitten siltä että on temponu nikkojen perässä jollain parkkipaikalla koko päivän.

tai muuten vaan hengaa.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eekai se haittaa.
siistiähä siinä ois just että sais pelengit ja muut tuubit siihen kennon eteen.
ja auringollaki jos kuvvailee, niin eipä sitä kauheena tarkennella tartte ku on niin pieni aukko.

mutta enivei.
d50sellä mennään ja filmiä valotetaan.
kuha täyen kennon, hyvän 6400ison ja ison filmikameraa vastaavan etsimen saa digirunkoon tonnin tietämillä. niin alan harkittee tosissaan. siihen asti mennään antiikilla.

huuh. 

-T

----------


## Jeesus

valtteri sano että tekniikanmaailma sano että toi nikoni onki ihan paska  :Irvistys:  Mutta eihän se tarkota etteikö meikien mielestä se ois hyvä.vissiin.

makasin tosa äsken lattialla ja koitin tarkentaa (päin vittua) 50mm. Heleposti näkyy menevän 1.8 aukolla metrin tarkennus huti. Mutta luxuz linssi kuitenki, rules!

Pistetään pari fotoa joulusesta kodista, askarrellaan täsä miksun kans vähä joulujuttuja, ite lattialla nikkoa. Pistän siihen jouluvalot.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

vois itekki heittää koirakuvat peliin.
kesältä.
maalta.










hep.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Sätördei-fotoshuutilta paloja:





Ei meillä oikiasti nuin paljon lunta ole. Tuiskuluiska.

P.S. Raiskasko tuo seefferi tuon pienemmän?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, Miksu raataa ja Kimmo leikkii uuella linssillä/Nikoilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

lapset saa leikkiä! Kyllä sie tiiät! 

voi perhana, miksen oo aiemmin keksiny tota 50mm linssiä!!! Ihan saakelin hauska vekotin, rupian sohimaan tästä lähtien pelkästään sillä! Mistähän löytys vielä pelengi tohon ilmaiseksi.

BTW. Ommuuten tulossa hervottoman siisti viikonloppu taas, ouluun  :Leveä hymy:  Lauantaiksi pikkupakkasta ja pelekkää aurinkoa! Ihan siisti hengata pihalla koko päivä.

Tosa muutama 50mm. Ei kellään ois näläkä? Ko mulla ois keittoa tulossa!







Ja make! Voisit pistää isompina noi kuvat! Nyt näyttää että oot hakenu Googlen kuvahaulla kuvia! SNOW, WINTER, MOUNTAINS, WOMAN STANDING. Näyttää: Keskikokoiset.

----------


## Hösö

ei mulla muuta kö

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

onko noi sieltä afrikasta?

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Pitäiskö laittaa kuveja 09-alueelta verrokiksi? 
Tuskin tarttee, kaikki tietää miltä loska näyttää:
_Tuorein havainto: 28.11.2008 10:00
Lämpötila 7,6 °C; paine 999 hPa; kosteus 83 %; lounaistuulta 8 m/s; tunnin sadekertymä 0 mm; melkein pilvistä (7/8)._

----------


## Jeesus

pistä ne kuvat helsinki 25 topikkiin  :Leveä hymy:  Ei ihan hirveästi kiinnosta tietää miltä helsingissä näyttää. Tai emmätiä, oishan se kiva ihmetellä niiden kuvien perusteella että miksi ihmiset sielä asuu.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.
siistejä 50mm kimmolta. alat pikkuhiljaa kai tajuta sitä?
edelleen haluun sen 24mm linssin.

hösön upeista nettikameralöydöistä tuliki mieleen:

heräsin aamulla ja ziikasin ulos.
LUNTA! hullua. joku 5 senttiä autojen katoilla.
loput loskana maassa.

eli meilläki sataa lunta ulkona:



-Timo

----------


## marco1

> pistä ne kuvat helsinki 25 topikkiin  Ei ihan hirveästi kiinnosta tietää miltä helsingissä näyttää. Tai emmätiä, oishan se kiva ihmetellä niiden kuvien perusteella että miksi ihmiset sielä asuu.



Kuka sitä on-topikkiin postailis. Pää pehmeää kaikilla loskan seassa. 

Teemuki täällä kurssilla ja kun soittelin parina päivänä josko lähtis kalijalle niin jätkä on mieluummin kylvyssä lukemassa Fillari-lehteä, viinilasi kädessä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyi helevetti, Timo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuliko hyvvää rengassopasta? Nyt on Kimmollaki nätti dokumenttikuvauslinssi. Voisit joku päivä mennä rotuaarille ottaan kuvia ilosista ihimisistä? Salama-Valtteri messiin, vois tulla hyvä setti!

Meikä taitaa päätyä Canonin 28mm f1.8:iin uueksi yleislinssiksi Tamronin tilalle. Siedettävän hintainen, pieni ja laadukas. Toinen olis Sigman 30mm f1.4, mutta se ei ole full frame -yhteensopiva. Ei siis pellaa vilimirungossa. Jostaki CA:sta valittelivat 28:ssa, liittynee CAliforniaan?

Parempiaki ois, mutta maksaa...

Teemuunki iskeny elitismi!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pieksämäki?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pääsenkö mukaan?
uuet suunnitelmat:
lennän 12 päivä tukholmaan. ollaan eevan kanssa siellä 2 yötä ja sitten tullaan ruottin rannikkoa pitkin jollakikyyillä pohojseen.

josta oulussa tuun käymään sitten seuraavalla viikolla.
mite sillo? voisin tuua lisää salamoita ja omat vanhat kamerat?

-T

----------


## m_ka

> pääsenkö mukaan?
> uuet suunnitelmat:
> lennän 12 päivä tukholmaan. ollaan eevan kanssa siellä 2 yötä ja sitten tullaan ruottin rannikkoa pitkin jollakikyyillä pohojseen.
> 
> josta oulussa tuun käymään sitten seuraavalla viikolla.
> mite sillo? voisin tuua lisää salamoita ja omat vanhat kamerat?
> 
> -T



Tuo nuuskaa ruottista?

----------


## Grissom

Ei hyvä ihme sentään  :Leveä hymy: 

Week in Åulu
- la-su yövuoro omahoitajana osastolla 
- sunnuntaina unta vaan 2 h työyön jälestä
- maanantai vapaa
- tiistaina aamusta kouluun, koulusta reeneihin, reeneistä kotia vasta kasilta josta suoraan yöhön, jossa omahoitajana (100% läsnäolo huoneessa) 
- keskiviikkona vuorosta kotiutuessa unta kaaliin vaan kahteentoista asti, jonka jälkeen takas oyssiin kertoo opinnäytetyöstä ja kotiin ja päikkärit viis tuntia.
- torstaina taas seiskaksi aamuun joka kesti kolmeen asti, osastolla roikkumista neljään ja sit neljästä seiskaan luentoja
- perjantaina aamu, apinana juosta pitkin seiniä ja olla sairaanhoitajana

Nyt on nyt ja olo on ko laiskiaisella aamutuimaan. Eipä ihme että oli tulla desi housuun ko katoin timån kuvan  :Leveä hymy:  ja sen jälkeen tän vanhan lekendaarisen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA5GkLM5C7M

nyt torttuja naamariin at lolppila

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No huhhuh, burnoutti iskee jo lukiessaki!

Hehee, eipä tienny Nunavutin territorio, minkälaisen ekspertin palkkas. Täällä ollaan himoiltu uutta tietojärjestelmää hyvän aikaa. Mie olen vähän niinkö vastuussa siitä nyt, ja läksin tänään testailemaan tätä uuttahienoa productia eka kertaa. Bueno?

Aivan perseestä! Eihän tuollasta jumalauta käytä erkkikään, käyttöliittymäki ko suoraan jostaki helemitaulusta! Ja vielä Java-appletti pohjalla... Pitkään aikaan ei oo päätä särkeny, mutta nyt jomotti niinku joku ois ampunu rynkyllä ottalohmoon. Lähetin saman tien produkt divelöpmenttiin mailia, että ensimmäinen kustom-feature, joka me tarvitaan, on uus Swing-pohjanen käyttöliittymä. Ja appletista pittää päästä eroon. Ja mie tiiän, että ne ei pysty siihen. Tuntuu että asiat on tehty ihan järjettömästi, mutta joku roti pittää sentään löytyä.

Surullisinta tässä on se, että kukkaan muu ei oo huomannu mitään ongelmaa. Käyttäjiä ei oo ku ehkä 50000 koko maassa. Aivan humpuuki teknologiamaa tämä.

----------


## Jeesus

Muista sitte, että ku vastaat koko kanukkien tietoliikenteestä ni puuhaat meikät sinne kaveriksi. Oon tosi hyvä esim antamaan mielipiteitä ja juomaan kahavia! Varmasti oisin timmi työkaveri. Työajaksi mieluiten juokseva välille 00-24, muutama tunti viikkoon ois varmasti hyvä tohon tutustumisajalle muutamaksi kymmeneksi vuojeksi.

Timmiä herätä viikonloppuna kaheksalta, ihan niinku ei muutenki ois jo helevetin väsyny! Pitääpä hiihtää pihalle,josko täsä herräis.

----------


## Jeesus

niijoo, oliko nää telkkarin lastenohjelmat yhtä perseestä sillon ku me oltiin kaasupulloja.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.
revo-kuva setin paras. kevyesti.

vois itekki jouluna tulla ihmetteleen nikkoja.
jos ootta ajamassa ja sudittelemassa.

ite kävin tänään monzan formula radalla.
5:sella ois päässy sisään. en maksanu vaan sniikkasin jostain aidanreiästä sisään. piti vältellä jotain varikkoaluetta. ku siinä joku norsun näkönen jätkä radiopuhelin käessä kyseli lippuja kovasti ihmisiltä. kävin ziikaileen muutenvaan. filimiä oli vaan mukana. ja eipä se kovin kummonen mesta loppupeleissä ole. joku porche päivä siellä oli. radalla vetivät miljoonaa ja parikkipaikat täynnä porzchen autoja. isoja maastureita ja pieniä ja matalia autoja.
en tajua.

huomenna on sunnuntai.

-T

----------


## tv.

Tommi on masentunut. Iki-ihanasta Tojotasta löyty ruostetta ja katsastusmies ei päästäny läpi, perkele!





Pitäis unohtaa nuo oikiat autot ja ostaa vaan Nikkoja. Muoviautot ei vissiin ruostu?

Cama oli myös masentunut katsastusmiehen uutisista:

----------


## Jeesus

muoviautot on siistejä eikä oo ikinä ruostevikoja, eikä mitään muutakaan vikaa! Nää on ikkuisia! Porsseki ois siisti, jos semmonen ois itella ja perseen alla montsassa ja sais vetää miljoonaa. 



Jäätiin Ouluun viikonlopuksi, järjestivät ilotulitukset meille!!  :Sekaisin: 



No ei tää niin paskaa ole





Sielä vähän insinööriautot rivissä! Vissiin keski-ikä autoilla enempi ku tän palstan kiriottelijoilla!



Huomenna uuestaan, vitusti!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onko valtteri laihtunu? vai onko tuo hyvin edustava kuvakulma kuvata valtteria?
siistin näkönen miekka jokatapauksessa.

tuli muuten mieleen. että vois ite laittaa kuntoon sen rinnekoneen. taitaapi muuten mennä pelkällä akkujen lataamisella kuntoon. vois tulla ajamaan umpihankea ouluun sillä sitten...

-T

----------


## Jeesus

joo valtsu tosa valitteli että ***** ko on läski verrattuna meikän solakkaan olemukseen (ALLE 100 KILOA). Ni meillä on nyt diili että kuskaan tojotan lavalla sen kamat tonne ja Valtteri ite juoksee Oulunsaloon. Muhoksen kautta.

Timo ehottomasti se vekotin iskuun!! Voita alkaa speksaan siihen jotain 700 heppasta konetta, että lähtis seki homma 100-0 lapasista  :Leveä hymy: 

Nii ja kato oisko vähän siisti lapissaki oikeilla lumilla ajella vähän rc-rinnekoneella kaljapäissään!

Niinjoo, ja jos et sille keksi mittään tekemistä niin vaiha se meikän kans vaikka maxxiksen dh renkaisiin!! Sisärenkaat kaupan päälle!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

leukoja enemmänku jope ruonansuulla.... onks toi sama ku puunsyyt. voi laskee miehen iän?

joo. rinnekoneeseen ei tarvi ku vastaanotin akun ladata ja löytää käypää polttoainetta jostaki.
pitäis skulata. se kulukee nytki jo milioonaa. ja kiipiää ihanmihin vaan. vaikka K2:selle.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

joo, ikä tuo olemusta ja varmuutta kaikkeen! Tiäkkö, muuttuu samalla niinku aikuseksi ja pitää miettiä mitä tekee! 

Weird shit, youtube on kyllä oiva keino palauttaa aivot yömoodista aamuun..Tällä jätkällä oli muuten vitun siistejä Transformerspätkiäki  :Leveä hymy: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RZzlezxLu7s

Ei mutta nyt pihalle, kello käy jo yheksää!! Menee muuten päivä hukkaan jos jää makkoileen oulutyyliin sisälle.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Zäp. Käytiin kelekalla mäjen päällä tännään! Ihan kivalta tuntuu tuo GTÄksä, vähän ehkä heippana vanahaan Polärikseen verrättynä. Mutta muuten 100-0 parempi. Koneessa lie potkua, enpä tiiä. Ajettiin noin miinus-neljää, ku emännällä oli vähän epävarma olo takapenkillä.

Jos lähtis yksin joku ilta ottaan revontulikuvat.

Muutenki meni vähän koko viikonloppu jarrutellessa. Yritettiin kiivetä uus linja Kettukourusta eteenpäin pitkin jyrkkää lumi-jääränniä, mutta tiimipartneri veti käsijarrun päälle, ku homma alako menneen kiinnostavaksi. No, ehkä se hyytävä tuuli ei auttanu.

Polttelee ku pientä eläintä päästä koluaan niitä jääputouksia. Ei oo ees kukkaan ikinä kiivenny! Ei vaan löyvy stupidoa kaiffaksi.

Kyynel.

----------


## Valtteri

meeppä tänään ottaan niitä kuvia. täälä tulee vettä vaakassa niin ois kiva katella jotaki siistiä.



siististä puheenollen, siistiä olla aikuinen ku voi käyä RUOKAKESTEILLÄ!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehee, onnellisen näkönen oululainen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

oululaiset on aina onnellisia, varsinki ku nukkuu ylipitkään sohvalla ja vaimoke odottelee vesisateessa duunipaikan pihalla. Ei siinä muuten mitään, mutta ku ite tässä omistaa pienemmän hauiksen ja vähemmän taistelulajikoulutusta. Valtteriki vitun homona ei sitte herättäny meikää, puhelimenki olin varalta pistäny äänettömälle. On meikä sitten saatanan hyvä nukkumaan  :Leveä hymy:  Onneksi asia ruodittiin messengerkeskustelussa eikä kelleen jääny pahaa mieltä.

_Valtteri on juuri lähettänyt sinulle herätteen.
Valtteri on juuri lähettänyt sinulle herätteen.
Valtteri sanoo:
OOKKO SIELLÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
SAATANA  
Valtteri on juuri lähettänyt sinulle herätteen.
Valtteri sanoo:
SFDSJDSFD
Valtteri sanoo:
NUKUKKO
Valtteri sanoo:
JOS NUKUT NI HERRÄÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
HERÄTE
Valtteri on juuri lähettänyt sinulle herätteen.
Reilureiska sanoo:
on ze tuoza
Reilureiska sanoo:
ja ze oli nukkumassa ko meikän työt loppu
Reilureiska sanoo:
nyt se ei uskalla tulla konneelle  
Valtteri sanoo:

Valtteri sanoo:
SE ON KUSIPÄÄ
Reilureiska sanoo:
eeeeeiiii ppoooooooooooooooo
Valtteri sanoo:
MORO
Valtteri sanoo:
MITÄ PETTURI
Reilureiska sanoo:
HOMO *****
Reilureiska sanoo:
OISIT TULLU HAKKAAN OVIKELLOA *****
Reilureiska sanoo:
HOMO
Valtteri sanoo:
EI MEIKÄ USKALTANU
Reilureiska sanoo:
MEIKÄ SITTE YHEKSÄLTÄ SÄPSÄHTÄÄ SIIHE ETTÄ ***** MIKSU TÖISÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
AATTELIN ETTÄ OOT LÄHTENY LIVOHKAAN
Reilureiska sanoo:
NII ETTÄ SEMMOSTA, TÄÄLÄ EI ENNÄÄ TARJOILLA KU JÄÄVETTÄ SULLE!
Valtteri sanoo:
ELÄ YRITÄ VIERITTÄÄ MEIKÄN PÄÄLLE TÄTÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
JA SITÄPAITTI TOIN TEILLE EILEN MAKUVETTÄKI
Reilureiska sanoo:
NIISTÄ ON JUOTU MAUT POIS JO!! VETTÄ VAAN TAJUAKKONÄ!
Reilureiska sanoo:
JÄÄPALIKOINA!
Valtteri sanoo:

Valtteri sanoo:
MAKIA LÖYTÄÄ KAMERALAUKUN FOORUMILTA TUO SAMA LINSSI MINKÄ OSTIN NI 3KK VANHANA SATASEN HALVEMMALLA
Valtteri sanoo:
KYLLÄPÄ TULI HYVÄÄN AIKAAN MYYNTIIN
Reilureiska sanoo:
NONI, NYT SULLE KOSTETAAN KU OOT NI VITUN HOMO!!!
Reilureiska sanoo:
_
_Valtteri sanoo:
NÄÄ ITE OOT ***** NUKUT KESKELLÄ KIRKASTA PÄIVÄÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
YRITIN SOITELLA JA HAKATA HERÄTETTÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
NI EI
Valtteri sanoo:
JÄTKÄ ON KRRRR OOO HHH PYYYH
Reilureiska sanoo:
NO ***** EI TULLU MIELEEN ETTÄ ÄÄNETTÖMÄNÄ HÄ!!!
Valtteri sanoo:
MITÄNÄ LAITAT ÄÄNETTÖMÄX
Valtteri sanoo:
VAMMANE
Reilureiska sanoo:
OISIT AJANU PERKELE TAKAPIHALLE KATTOON ETTÄ AUTOT PIHALA HOMO!!
Valtteri sanoo:
EI JAKSA JOS EI OIS OLLU
Valtteri sanoo:
MAXAA RAHHAA
Valtteri sanoo:
(18:52) Olet juuri lähettänyt herätteen. 
(18:56) Olet juuri lähettänyt herätteen. 
(18:56) Valtteri: OOKKO SIELLÄ 
(18:56) Valtteri: SAATANA 
(19:45) Olet juuri lähettänyt herätteen. 
(19:45) Et voi lähettää herätettä näin usein. 
(19:45) Et voi lähettää herätettä näin usein. 
(19:45) Valtteri: SFDSJDSFD 
(19:45) Valtteri: NUKUKKO 
(19:45) Valtteri: JOS NUKUT NI HERRÄÄ 
(19:45) Valtteri: HERÄTE 
(19:45) Olet juuri lähettänyt herätteen._ 
_Valtteri sanoo:
TUOSSA TODISTEET ETTÄ OLIN TOSISSANI
Reilureiska sanoo:
__http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa224/khanran2/BOYS.jpg?t=1228167324_
_Valtteri sanoo:
hahaha tuota kuvaa
Reilureiska sanoo:
NO ***** JÄTKÄ BITTEINÄ HERÄTTELLEE!! MEIKÄ NUKAHTAA BITTEIHIN TÖISÄKI!!
Reilureiska sanoo:
NI MITE VITUSA MEIKÄ HÄ!
Valtteri sanoo:
VAMMANE
Reilureiska sanoo:
ENS KERRALLA TUUT APACHE HELIKOPTERILLA TOHON IKKUNAN TAKA AMPUUN RAKETTEJA
Valtteri sanoo:
JOOPA JOO
Reilureiska sanoo:
TAJUAKKONÄ! MEIKÄ NUKKUU JA MIKSU PÄÄSEE TÖISTÄ!
Valtteri sanoo:
VAMMANE
Reilureiska sanoo:
UNIVAMMANEN
Reilureiska sanoo:
__http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o311/pena78/pilkki-full.jpg_
_Reilureiska sanoo:
NO ELÄ MÖKÖTÄ, MEIKÄ ON NYT NORMAALISTI
Reilureiska sanoo:
PUHUTAAN VAIKKA NIKKOAUTOISTA JA HAUKUTAAN OULULAISIA 
Reilureiska sanoo:
<3
Valtteri sanoo:
JOO OK SELVÄ
Valtteri sanoo:
VAIKKA VÄHÄN KAIHERTAA MIELESSÄ VIELÄ
Reilureiska sanoo:
PAREMPI SAATANA KAIHERTAAKKI!!!
Reilureiska sanoo:
_
_Valtteri sanoo:
OOPPA TARKEMPI NUKKUMISIES KANSSA
Valtteri sanoo:
JAA SE ANTTI MUUTTAA YHTEEN NAISEN KANSA
Valtteri sanoo:
MELEKOSTA
Valtteri sanoo:
SMALL TALKKIA TÄSÄ
Reilureiska sanoo:
huhu
Reilureiska sanoo:
aatteleppa jos ite muuttasit
Reilureiska sanoo:
joutus käveleen silimät kiinni ettei nää alastomia naisia_ 


_JA näin on oulu taas parempi paikka elää_ 


ps. Make voisit pistää muutaman kuvan sieltä amerikoista, pistä vaikka usiampi ko muutama. 

ppsss. niijoo, ens viikonloppuna oottaa lappihommat, melko vitun siistiä!! Okkelihommia ja lumihankia ja vauhtia miinus viis.

----------


## Valtteri

huh huh

laitan siis veneilyaiheisen kuvan:

----------


## marco1

Swartsenekker / Commando?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Paremminki Reino ja kuuli Billabong-huivi. Kylmälaatikossa porkkanamehua.

Jotenki kieroutunu tuo teijän keskustelu.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kävin eilen illällä kelekkailemassa mäjellä. Lainassa Emilia-tädin kolmijalka, josta oli vipu rikki, muuten hyvä. Sain sen lainaan kahdeksi kuukaudeksi. Piti jättää kamera lämpiämään reppuun pariksi tunniksi kondensaation välttämiseksi, joten en kerenny vielä publiseeraamaan. Ehkä tänään. Vai vieläkö teillä sattaa sitä loskaa?

Ei näkyny tulia, oli niin pilivistä.

----------


## Jeesus

oisko jo huurut kaonnu muualtaki ku linsseistä! Kuvia make! Tai alamma eppäileen että teillä on hösön kans joku kameroiden hautuumaa takapihalla!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Miten tuo laskuoppi? Miinuslaskut, tai jopa plus?

Meillä vielä työpäivä täällä. Ottakaa lunkisti, kamelit!

P.S. Pittäis vissiin itekki alkaan innostua tuosta kiekkoilusta.

----------


## Valtteri

ens viikolla on molemmista tentti, kertailen vielä!

pistä kuva!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hoho. melekosta oulussa.

heitetään nyt kuvaa lappiin.

venetsiasta:


venetsiasta:


hoodeilta:


jos tällä viikolla kuvais jotain uutta digille.
filmiä on taskut täynnä. parin viikon päästä pääsee skannaan lappiin ne ja laittaa ihmisten ilmoille. hep hep jee.

-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tässä:





Huh, nyt nukkumaan. Hyvä että kerkes kotona kääntymään tännään, ku oli niin niin kovasti kaikkia sosiaalisia paineita.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

toi ekakuva on lavastettu ja toinen on otettu jossain rukalla?
vihree läiskä on joku lensflaretus? tai studiovaloheijastuma?

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muuten väärin mutta vihree täplä on kyllä lavastettu. Oikeesti se oli vaan lentävä lautanen.

Eilen kaverilta kotia tullessa oli tulet taivaalla. Kävin jotaki räpsimässä, mutta tuli ihan onnettomia. Liikaa piliviä vissiin.

Edit. Sattaako Italiassa räntää vai vettä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

paistaa aurinko.
viikonloppuna sato oikeeta lunta. joka muuttu mystiseksi loskaksi maassa.
eiks loska oo joku tieteellinenkin mysteeri.
ku se on kiintiää, mutta samalla nestemäistä.

"Loska on vielä nuoskaakin nestemäisemmässä olosuhteessa olevaa lunta. Fysiikan laeilla on vaikeaa selittää tälläistä amorfista ainesta, joka on samanaikaisesti täysin kiinteää että märkää. Loskalla on lapioinnin kannalta nesteen ja kiinteän aineeen huonoimmat ominaisuudet. Se kastelee kaiken, mutta sitä pitää silti siirtää lapiolla. Loskan tiiviyden vuoksi se on erittäin painavaa. Lapioijan onneksi suurin osa kuitenkin imeytyy lapioijan kengistä sisään, joten vaikka sisätilat ja kengät tuhoutuvatkin, on piha edes hieman siistimmän näköinen."

joo.
avasin punaviinipullon! 
ja jääkaapissa on ainaki 3 eri juustoa. nam nam nam nam.
silti leivon pellillisen joulutorttuja itelle ku suomeen heilahan. sitä ennen tukholmassa piipahtaan kummiski.

niin ja meikä ja eeva pääsi sinne bratislavan kouluunki opiskeleen kevvääksi.
eli osotteena timolla helmikuusta jonnekki kesä/heinäkuulle on slovakia.

-Tttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

blrbrbbbbrbrbrbrbr.
pullo juotu. hups. menipä vaan koko pullo nopiaha.
hyvväää se oli. jostain päin italiaa. humaluttavaa, punasta ja hyvvää.
meikän analyysit.
kävin suihkussaki.
otin kuvan:



haha. haastan kaikki oulusta, rollosta ja canadasta ottaan itestä suihkukuvat.

-Ttttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaaha. 
meikä on seonnu.
likasin sormeni sitten taas uuteen formaattiin...
6*6senttiä on kennon koko. 120 filimiin. huh huh.

nii se kamera...



oha tuo muovia ja trendikäs. mutta vaikuttaa kivalta lelulta.
kinofilimiäki toi syö. tullee vaan panoraamaa.

viikonpäästä tukholmaan. jeah!

-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

pässäytän kuvan myöhemmin MUTTA meikällekki tuli -85 nikoni tänään kotia. automaattivalotukset ja 2,4fps joten uuen ajan homoiluja.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mikä nikoni?


-T

----------


## Valtteri

f301.

.
.
.

oli liian lyhyt viesti pelekkä mallinimi.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.
sillähän tekkee vaikka ja mitä!
varo ettet jää filimin ihimeelliseen koukkuun...

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mahtava kamera/sitruuna! Paljonko tommoseen maksaa vilimi? Enemmän kö kamera?

MeitsilläPÄ on Rollossa tallella vielä Canonin AV-1 ja rikkinäinen AE-1, 50mm f1.4 ja 50 f1.8, 80-200 f3.5 macro, telekonvertteria ja makrorengasta, salamaa, kova laukku.  Huhuh. Pitäis varmaan raahata ne jonneki mettään ja haudata syvälle. Tai sitten ottaa käyttöön. Olis Tri-X:ää pakastimessa oottamassa.

P.S. Jätkällä epäreilu etu suihkukuvauksessa: pullo viiniä. Meillä ei oo viinakauppaa. Voisin mie tietenki yrittää vaikka nuuhkia pensaa ensin.

----------


## tv.

ensimmäiset viralliset pikkujoulut tänään.  



esilämmittelyt on jo käynnissä.

soitelkaa jo ootte pikkujouluilemassa kaupungilla ens yönä. valomerkkiin asti yritän selevitä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ei rullafilimi kauhian kallista ole. 3 eurosta ylöspäin rulla.
ja 12 kuvvaaha siihen tullee aina.

tänään pitäs vielä käyä just tuota TRI-X:ää ostamassa. 400 mv filimiä, jotain 3 euroa rulla pitäs olla.

katoin äsken RAMBO 1:sen. tuli heti holtiton ryynäys olo, vaikka semmonen olo harvemmin on. ja en sotaleikeistä välitäkkään.
vois konekiväärin vaihtaa kameraan ja lähtä syöksyyn tonne comptonin kaduille->

heps.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Anteeksi sekaantuminen aiheeseen, mutta ajattelin vaan ilmoittaa että on tää Rovaniemi yks helpotus! Voi ***** nyt sitä taas tajuaa kuinka perse paikka se Oulu on! Makia potkia loskakikkareita, ku täälä on täys talvi ja ihmiset hymmyilee (melkein kaikki).. Kolme viikkoa oulussa meni ihan hyvin, ku oli jo unohtanu kuinka siistiä täälä on. Huhhu, huomenna mettään reuhaamaan kelekan kans. Rules laiffi!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Et viittis kuvaa laittaa sieltä paratiisista? Jätkä vaan vaahtoo mutta ei oo mitään todisteita.

----------


## Jeesus

No ***** ei hirveesti ehi pistää kuvia teille huonommille ihmisille ku niin ÄLYTTÖMÄSTI tekemistä. Tosa kuitenki yks, äiti oli leiponu torttuja ja mustikkapiirakkaa tuhlaajapojalle.



Niijoo, ja tommosia puuhastelin tosa illan. Huomenna koittaan.


Make ei sulla ois yhtään afrikkakuvvaa? 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

..ei vissiin sitte ollu  :Irvistys: 

Ei muuta ku että terkkuja täältä pohjoisesta, tai siis Rovaniemeltä. Onhan täällä olo ku roope ankalla, mammonaa vaikka kuinka vitusti joka puolella. Päivä oltiin takametsissä, tehtiin heti sellaset tulet että on pikku lumivaraki eikä kynttilä hautaudu hankeen!









Kyllä täälä vaan viihtyy, vois kohta lähtiä ajaan kelkalla lisää maileja tonne ilta-aurinkoon.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

taitaa lapissaki olla lumitilanne edellisvuosia parempi?
tai ei ainakaan hirveitä liisan-lauhoja oo ollu? vai hä?

siistejä kuvia jokatapauksessa.

...ite ziikaan ruottinkielisiä linnanjuhulia netistä. suomenkieliset ei näkyny.
laitoin tunti sitten litran kaljatölkin jääkaappiin. jospa se kohta ois viiliä. niin vois avata.


-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Näyttää Rollossa ihan mukavalta! Vaihteeksi tuun kuukaueksi maisemiin 22.12. Mitäs sitte keksis?





Kanadan Hösöstä kuva. Yhdennäköisyyttä? Ei ehkä tästä kulmasta.



Tänään oltiin Kanukki-Hösmän kanssa leijoja virittämässä. Tottahan se könys siellä ihan olan takaa megakokosella liitimellä ja lumilaualla. Sano että läskit onneksi pehmentää laskua.

----------


## Valtteri

ai nii ja vielä

tässä kuvassa on sämbylöitä



ja tässä on uus kamera sämbylöitten kans



tää ja 50mm = luulen että rules!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

make. 
tiukkarajjaus toisessa mäkikuvassa. 
toi vuorenhuippu on aika naftisti tossa kuvassa. mutta toi flygplane on siisti kyllä.
ja ei nuissa maisemissa muutenkaa mittää valittamista ole.

valtterin nikoni on siistin raffi kyllä. tossa ei vissiin autofocusta ole? helevetin iso ja kirkas etsin vissiin kummiski? vai onko d200 jo kunnon kokonen etsin...
ainaki d50 ja ton EM:n etsimien ero on ku jeesuksella ja rambolla.

meijän pittää jorkätä joku rovaniemen kamera-tapaaminen tuollon.
kaikki kaivaa kaiken kuvauskaluston ja ripustaa ne kaulaan roikkumaan.
sitten mennään oulun torirantaan kuvaan toripolliisia tai toppilan viljasiiloja.
tai jos ollaan tosi omaperäsiä ja originaaleja, niin käyään kuvvaan ppaskakaupungki -tagia.

mutta meikä hengaa joulu-uuenvuojen tervolan paakkolassa, puusaunoen ja hengaten mustavalkosen koiran ja siistin tytön kanssa. saa tulla piipahtan, jos ootta ajamassa kemin kautta jompaankumpaan kaupunkiin. kimmo, miksu ja halo ainaki vois tulla. pantteri vois ottaa turpiisa halolta. aina se saa turpiisa tyttökoirilta.

jos lähtis queensiin kameroitten kanssa kuvaan huumeita ja ilotyttöjä.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jou Timo, tiukka rajaus tuli suoraan kamerasta. Ei auta ku tyttö on lauta. :F 

Mutta aivan oikiassa oot.

Tänään juhamietona hiihtelemässä! Vetäsin tosta vuonon yli kilipasuksilla niin lujjaa, että tuli varmaan maailmanennätys molempiin suuntiin. Harmitti ko ei ollu kamera matkassa, oli aika ihme valot päällä taivaassa, ku pääsin toiselle puolelle. Tai en tiiä tuliko sitten vaan hiihettyä liian lujjaa.

Aattelin että eipä oo täällä ennen suomipoika hiihellykkään, ainakaan näin hyvännäkösesti.

Illalla oltiin tutuilla intialaista ruokaa vetämässä. Karibua, kampelaa, tsapata-leipää ja jugurttia. Nyt pötsissä pari baaria gaasubainetta.

Hiton hieno Nikoni Valtterilla! Innolla ootetaan niitä sun afrikkakuvia.

----------


## Grissom

Keksitäämpä make jottain tosa uuen vuojen korvilla? Käyvään vaikka timon luona ottaan kameralla kuvia sen kameroista? Vai ookko menossa johonki perssilimään? Meikät on alkujoulut Luostolla trailerparkissa ja loppujoulutu kuusamossa, rovaniemen kautta. Joulun jälestä sitte joskus ennen uutta vuotta tullaan takas rolloon ja johonki jos siltä tuntuu ja on ohjelmaa. Kelekoillaki vois käyä jossain ottaan kuvia kameroista ja kelekoista. Nii ja paistelis makkaraa muutaman kilon, jääny seki vähemmälle näin kaupunkilaisena homona.

Eilen ennen ouluun lähtöä käytiin kattoon mimmosta illuusiota lapista myydään noille turisteille. Tuli heti ikävä entisiä hommia Lapin Safareilla, katoppa Timo! Oisko siisti huutaa tuola apinalaumassa että SNOUMOPILING OUVVÖ HIÖ!!!!11 ja kukkaan ei kuuntele teikäläistä.

No lapsilla ainaki oli hauskaa, aikuset näytti vitun kiireisiltä ja ressaantuneilta, paitsi porojen vieressä. Menivät vissiin vakaviksi kun tapasivat itseään älykkäämmän eläimen.














ei täsä muuta ko että enää pari viikkoa että on pari viikkua lommaa, pikkusen palakittee!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huhu.

voisha sitä käyä heittään taas parit safarit joskus.
nyt siellä on onneksi lunta ja pakkasta näemmä. että on vähän mitä myyä ja mainostaa.

muttajoo.
tervolassa saa tulla piipahtaan. puusaunaki lämpiää sillon ku on tarvis.

ite voisin lähtä seikkaileen metrolla. lähtis paistaan makkaraa comptonin betoni viidakkoon.

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuo poro näyttää siltä, että se haluais tehä itsemurhan.

Meikän taulut:

22.12. Tulen Rolloon.
26-30.12. Korolla 130 km Rollosta.
30.12. Rollossa. Delia tullee Rolloon.
12.1. Lähetään Rollosta.

Uusvuosi aivan auki! Ei mittään suunnitelmia muuta ko että Rollossa. Voitas hengailla siinä korvilla, kuulostaapi hyvältä. Jotaki huisia vois yrittää keksiä, käyään vaikka hajottaan pari pulkkaa Oukulla tai kattomassa Italian ihmettä.

----------


## marco1

Porolle sais aika hyvät "LOL mikä euko" -tekstit jos pystyis semmoiseen. 
9 työpäivää vielä lomaan. Vielävielävielä.

----------


## Hösö

mulla ois afrikkakuvia. mutta en tiiä vieläkkään näytänkö teile!  :Kieli pitkällä: 

ja talvestakin o kuvia! :Kieli pitkällä: 

ja jouluvalamisteluista! :Kieli pitkällä: 

ja leikkiautoista! :Kieli pitkällä: 


mutta vieläkään ei oo votosoppeja...

ja koulusa o siistiä! mutta EI tylsää!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

pittääkö meikän warettaa teikälle fotari ja tuon sen sulle cd:llä?
tai tiittiki hoitaa homman varmasti?

afrikkakuvien hypetys on jo sitä tasoa, että oletukset kuvien päräyttävyydestä liikkuu jo jossain saturnuksen paikkeilla. 
että parempi olla kovia leijona kuvia!

-T

----------


## Hösö

huh huh!  :Leveä hymy: 

ehkä korkeintaan mikko ja palmu, mikko ja kameli, kameli, eve ja kameli, torakka, hiekkaranta, hiekkaranta2, kuu, merimaisema, vene,vene2 ja kojua-kuvia tarjolla

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.

siitä se lähtee ja on menossa jo.

meikä skannailee koulussa. siellä on semmonen irvokkaan näkönen ja ihan aito filmiskanneri.
imee negatiivit, diat ja rullafilimit kitusiisa. ihan ok jäläkiä se tekkee. sillä saa kai kinofilimistä jonku 7000*4000 kuvan ulos, jos tohtii ja on aikaa venata skannausta.

...kai jätkä juo jo viiniä ja kävelee luonnoslehtiö käessä kaupungilla takit auki. samalla puhuu sekavia bollokista ja värien harmonioista?

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

http://www.liweiart.com/

Kantsii tsekata Works-osio. Erittäin levotonta.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

innoitit.
kaivoin vanhoja skannailuja.









-t

edit:

joo. tekee siistejä juttuja.
tais käyttää vähän enemmän aikaa nuihin kuviin.
olikohan että kasas huomamaattomat rautakehikot jäbille, että ne saa sitten vaatteitten alta sijottua niihin.
jotain tommosta jostain lukeneeni muistan... tai sitten loputtomasti kamikaze-malleja ja ainaki 1/500000s suljin.

----------


## Jeesus

haha, ihan vitun siistejä kuvia  :Leveä hymy:  Maken kans ollaan just tulossa itäsuomen tyhjennyskeikalta, matkalla pimeille markkinoille!

PItääkö se itekki kaivaa 50 filmieossi jostain nurkista ja testata rullallinen filmiä! Vois noi dikiperän optiikat näyttää siinä ihan hyvältä ku kenno ei kroppaa. Perkele, meikäki muuttumassa boheemiksi. Mennäänkö Valtteri tänään kirpparille ettiin pomppelitakkeja ja kauluspaitoja?

----------


## Grissom

^ Kävin jo  :Leveä hymy: . Ei mitään uutta siellä, paitti että sinne huonekalukerrokseen en tasan enää kiipiä. Tuntu että taivas tippuu niskaan ko siellä nitisten käveli. Mä veikkaan että se pytinki pysyy pystyssä homeen avulla lol.

Meillä on Valtteri skanneri jos tarvii laenaan. Ok jälkiä tekkee, kai?

"Mitä te harrastatte miehesi kanssa iltaisin?"
"Kiipeillään seinille"

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

se 50millinen filmikamerassa on aika siistin näkönen.
tulee mieleen pelengi digikamerassa. suosittelen.

täällä taas lumi maassa. tai autojenkatoilla ja muilla pinnoilla, missä siihen ei pääse vaikuttaan milanon maanalta kumpuava lämpö.  täällä on semmosia ritilöitä about joka kadulla, mistä nekee 1-20m syvälle kaikkia käytäviä ja putkia. veikkaan että siellä on fitiramastakin tuttu mutaatio kansa... siellä paistavat makkaraa ja samalla lämmittävät maanpintaa että lumet sulaa.

ylihuomenna lentokoneeseen! huh.
jännittää vähän se 10 kilon raja.
kummiski 5 kameraa, 2 salamaa, kamera krääsää, iso luonnoslehtiö... pitääköhän ne vaihtovaatteet pukea päälle turvatarkastusta varten... puntariakaan ei helevetti oo täällä, että vois varmuuella pakata sopivasti. paska ryanair.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tällanen talavi täällä.



löysin siistin kaupan.
about yhtä kinkyä mitä nuo latexiset prätkähaalarit.



-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Siistejä kuvia vaihteeksi Valtterilta ja Timolta! Valtsun kantsis varmaan ostaa Plustekin filmiskanneri, ovat kovin halapoja ja kohtuu laadukkaita. Kuukkeloi jos kiinnostaa. Vielä ehtis joululahajax.

Ah, painorajat. Meillä ainainen ongelma. Vaatteisiin saa helposti viis kiloa, ku tunget takin taskuihin salamia, sukkia, t-paitoja, latureita ja kännyköitä. Raskaimmat kengät jalakaan, paksuin takki päälle ja kovasti vaatetta välliin. Pipo päähän. Käsitavaroissa saa olla kameralaukku ja henkilökohtanen laukku. Ne niin täyteen ku mahollista, ehkä vähän vaatettaki joukkoon. Jos henkilökohtanen laukku menee yli, tunge siitä lisää tavaraa taskuihin ja pue vaatteet päälle tai kanna ne käsivarrella.

Ei pitäis tulla kylymä ainakaan! Sano terveisiä kaikille ruottalaisille.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hä.
eikai sinne tuubiin sisään saa ite kantaa ku yhen kapsäkin.
ku meikällä ei mee ruumaan mittää ja toi 10 kiloa on sille paketilla mitä roudaan mukana.
joo. taskut tuleeki täyteen kammaa. onneksi on takki, missä on ainaki 8 taskua. saa ton rollein ja pelengin taskuihin, painavat varmaan 2,5 kiloa yhteesä.

sekään ei oo reilua, että 130 kilonen jenkkiläski saa kantaa samat 10 kiloa, mitä puoltakevyempi meikä. ei oo reilua olla laiha.

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No huh, kohtuu homoa. Ei saa ees kameralaukkua. Mutta ihan järkevä olla laittamatta ruumaan kapsäkkejä, tahtovat mennä hukkaan.

Voithan nää teipata niitä kameroita vartaloos. Polvi on aina hyvä valinta.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

On kaj se Plustek ihan hyvä kampe, mutta sävyt ja kontrastit jää jonkun verran paremmille. Kyllä sillä alakuun pääsee varmasti, ja kuvien luukki sopinee Åulun tapaiseen ilmastoon.

Nikonilla sitten ne paremmat skannerit.

Polin eilen pyörästä ketjut poikki. Pittää välillä pyöräläppääki, muuten fillaripalsta mennee konkkaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä ajo pyörällä viimeksi about 5 kuukautta sitten. taisin ruosteisella mummopyörällä polokee eevan kanssa landella kämpiltä joelle kalaan ja takas. toisessa käessä oli virveli ja toisessa kalia. 

plustekki taitaa meillä koulussaki olla.
nikonit on homo kalliita.
käytettyjä kannattaa ziikailla. aika halpoja kun ovat. kun jengi digipäissään ja hypetyksessä myy filimiä poies ja ostaa pikseleitä tilalle.

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

timon talavi o yhtä houkuttelevan näkönen ku mitä helsinkisä oli viimiset 3vuotta... :Leveä hymy: 

katoimpa eilen ekaa kertaa afrikkakuvat läpi! :Leveä hymy:  :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

saa? mitä jos e halua laittaa niitä mihinkään?  :Leveä hymy:  ei käyny semmone mielesä?

rinttaan net paperille ja paan arkistoon...

----------


## Jeesus

entä jos se arkisto syttyyki tuleen?!!!? Mietippä sitä vielä ennenku alat printtaileen. Pistä mielummin nettiin niin säilyy ikuisesti! Ja esim me nähtäs niitä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Meikä ei ees muista millon ajoin fillarilla, MUTTA eilen kateltiin valtterin kans vanhoja mäkipyöräkuvia! Tuntu heti siltä niinku ois ajanu Narvikissa mäkeä alas V10:llä.

missähän meikän pyörä ees on, se tais jäähä sillon joskus elokuussa Juhon varastoon. Timon pyöräki on vissiin sielä, tai josaki? Onkohan ne morffaantunu sielä tandemiksi jo.

----------


## Hösö

se o kohtaloa jos net pallaa... :Nolous:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
kesällä mäkipyöräileen kaikki.
juhon varastosta pitäs löytyä pyöriä!?
onko juho ees elossa ennää vai misä se on?
sille vois porukalla käyä hakkeen kirppikseltä joku 286:sen 11,5"kuvaputkinäytöllä ja modata se sillei että sillä pystys sellaan vaan rovaniemitopiikkia. vois sitten lerpulla antaa jäbälle kommander keenin, niin vois tehä sillä jotain multimediaaki välillä. vaikka nuin niinku palkaksi pyörien jemmaamisesta...

mie alan uskoa jo että hösö ei oo käynykkää afrikassa. jossain nivalassa käyny kuumana kesäpäivänä ja luullu lehemiä leijoniksi.

vettä sattaa ja vituttaa.
huomenna tukholmaan.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Miekä läähättää joka päivä pyörällä töihin, pumppailen kelekkauran patteja. Tännään -26.  Muut valittaa, että tullee kylymä auton ja rakennuksen välillä.

Meitsi kuulemma tunnetaan GN-talolla "outona pitkänä poikana." Mitä vttua?! Toisaalta aivan sama. Nimi menee mutta maine kasvaa. Nyt vois muuten lämminsävyset kuvat Afrikasta auttaa. Pistä Hösö joku sarvikuono?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaaha.

lentokentälle ja tukholmaan.

katellaan kameramiittinki johonki. vois puhua kaurapuurosta ja laiduntamisesta.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

Ensiksi, ompa mahtavaa kun kaks vanhempaa sairaanhoitajaa kehuu nokkelaksi ja tekeväksi tyypiksi. Ai että on leuhka olo 

Siksi toisakseen viiden tunnin päikkärit ei ole mitenkään huono suoritus

Kolmanneksi sain netin toimimaan, mikä pelastus jos sattuu olemaan Oulussa ja vaihtoehtona mission impossible töllöstä. 

Mikäs tässä, kohta on Joulu

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meikältä pöllittiin pyörä, ku olin Northern Storessa ostamassa pattereita. Ja mitähän ne meinas tehä pyörällä? Myyä, 1500 hengen kylässä? Ajjaa? Anna mun kaikki kestää.

Sanoin penskoille, että jos löyätte meikän pillarin, niin maksan kympin. 

Vuosi sitten meiltä pöllittiin kelekka, ja se löyty kaupan takaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei vituta ennää yhtään, join nimittäin äsken KALIAN. Viimeksi taisin juua Italiassa syyskuussa. Hullussa tuiskeessa tuossa just ajelin kelekalla pitkin jänkiä kämpille Miken synttäripartyiltä. Kuinen valo ja vilakka -28, aivan tajuton tunnelma. Huuatin pihatietä, että naapuritki herräis ja tulis pihalle katteleen tähtiä. Osa niistä tuliki ja kiittelivät perrään, että kiitosko herätit!

Ja eiköhän oo revontulet! Onneksi en ollu niin päissään, ettenkö ois muistanu, että mullahan oli kamerat ja  jalustat tietenkin tottavitussa messissä. Heti kelekka parkkiin, hanskat lumelle ja innolla säätämään namiskuukkeleita. Saa nähä mitä tuli, piti jättää kamera reppuun yöksi lämpiämään. Muuten iskee lapsivesi kameraan, sitten se poikii.

----------


## Jeesus

ihan siistiä että sait kuvan semmosesta, kuvittelen tässä just päissään että mimmoseltahan se näyttää, vuoria ja tähtiä ja revontulia josaki pohjosessa, mmm mmm. Siisti katella näitä kuvia tälleen mielikuvamuodossa!! Tulee mieleen se Hösön kuuluisan afrikanreissun kuvat..hösö rattastaa kamelilla, hösö rattastaa norsulla, hösö kusettaa neekeriä, hösö myy elsfordin osia pimeillä kuvilla. Ihan siistiä

Meikäpä tästä häippäsee nyt ULOS! Täälä rovaniemellä ku on, pitää olla ajoissa pihalla tekemässä kaikkea siistiä! Kuvitelkaa kuva missä veetään Dodge Ramilla paria vuorikelekkaa kohti 3metrin puuterilumirinteitä. Just semmosta tää päivä on!!

Eilen otin yhen kuvan tuolta jostain.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pitäs tehä tuon kelekan näkönen uistin. Luulen että sillä sais hyvin harjusta.

Joo, eikö ookki vähän niinkö sillon filimiakoina: on mukava ootella kuvia kehityksestä. Kerkiää unohtaa, mitä oli ottanu. Sitte on niinkö hekoheko, mikä ihimeen pyrstötähti tässä kuvassa tulee jätkän korvasta ulos oikein.

Pakkailen tässä kamoja. Lähemmä tsekkaileen kaatopaikan huudit valokuva-annillisessa kontekstissa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Käytiin tännään leikkiin kameroilla, joella, kaveri lumppas oikein vanahanaikasesti. Mie hajotin lainakolomijialan. Ja eilen pöllittiin se pyörä. No ei aina hyvin mee.



Meikän vanaha työauto entisen pomon kämpän eessä:



Joki. Oli niin tylsää, että piti liimata kuvat yhteen:

----------


## V

Niin missä korkeuksilla aatos olitkaan jos tämmönen kaappilukija saapi kysellä? ei paljo puita näy. 


ps. googlemaps piste ois kiva.

----------


## Valtteri

siistejä kuveja makela, kestääkö tuo jää kävellä?

tänään nukkumaan: joskus viieltä, herätys kimmon soitosta: 7:20. sitte kiiminkiin leikkiautoilla ajamaan.















ihan hyvä päivä vaikka meikä oli laina-autolla viimenen mm. finaalista tippuneiden finaalissa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aika mahtavasti piirtää tuo kalansilimä. Alako itelläki poltella! Kimmo-ottaa-turpaan-pikkupojilta-kuva oli kyllä aika paras.

V: Saa tietenki kysyä. Kokkeilepa vaikka "Pangnirtung" kuukelmäpsillä. Tää on niinkö Kanadan Kilpisjärvi. Etelämpänä me silti ollaan ku Rovaniemi. Täällä ei oo puita ku ei oo kukaan jaksanu istuttaa.

Tulin just jäältä kuvaamasta Pro-Klasun ja Artisti-Miken kanssa pilivisessä yössä kuunvalossa. Joo. Oli vähän niinkö olis ollu Norjassa ajamassa deehoota Kimmon kans vuonna 2001. Ajettiin vaelluskengillä, ajohanskoja ei ollu, paitti Kimmolla. Asuttiin teltassa ja koko ajan sato. Kyllä vitutti vetää aamulla märkä Lapin Radio -paita päälle. Jätkillä oli tänään kymppitonnin kameravehkeet messissä ja maailman parhaat untuvatakit, vähän niinkö Norskeilla pyörät ja ajokamat. Meikällä "tyylille" uskollisesti paskana oleva lainakolomijalaka, H&M:n kolomenkympin syystakki, reikäset fleecekäsineet ja käytettynä vuosia sitten ostettu suljirempattu kamera.

Emmie kyllä ikinä tätä tyyliä halunnu valita, se valitti minut. Vieläköhän sen vois vaihtaa?

Parin päivän takaa:

----------


## Jeesus

VOI VITTUJEN *****, onko kohtuu siistiä ku on tuhertanu tähän helvetinmoisen eepoksen 8h unilla mennystä yöstä välillä to-ma. Kuviaki ähersin viestiin ainaki kolome, vai olikohan ne kovalevyllä vai unelmissa. 

että semmosta, vittujen *****. Kohtuu vitun suolesta nää vitun tietokoneet.

Seki vituttaa, että make on ku joku sadisti joka kiusaa lihavaa pikkupoikaa. 

 "-KIIKUPPA TÄNNE LIHAVA POIKA NIIN SAAT PAKETILLISEN KEXIÄ!"

 ..sit ku ylipainoinen punkero äheltää ittensä vuoren huipulle, on paketissa YKSI keksi! JA läski oli mielikuvissaan asennoitunu siihen että pakettin on TÄYNNÄ kexejä!!

 => Vitun make, sulle pitäs pistää tohon viestiin minimikuvamääräksi 10 kuvaa per postaus eikä hymiöitä lasketa. Siisti reloadata tätä saatanan mokkulaa, että JOSKOHAN tohon yhtäkkiä päivittyski parikymmentä muuta kuvaa.

 Ei muuta, enkä pistä kuvia.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oivallinen lihavapoika-analogia! Mutta hoi, sieltä vuoren päältä oliki niin mahtavat maisemat, että lihava poika unohti keksiongelman ja tajusi, että hänen elämäntehtävänsä oli olla lammaspaimenena Kilimanjarolla. Ja sitten kun läsö lyyhersi Afrikkaan ja kiipesi Kilimanjaron päälle, niin sieltähän löytyikin ne keksit: poika oli alun perin kiivenny väärälle saatanan vuorelle. Mukava poika olikin jättänyt keksit Afrikkaan, ei Ounasvaaran mäkihyppytornille Jorma Mannisen auton takakonttiin.

----------


## V

> V: Saa tietenki kysyä. Kokkeilepa vaikka "Pangnirtung" kuukelmäpsillä. Tää on niinkö Kanadan Kilpisjärvi. Etelämpänä me silti ollaan ku Rovaniemi. Täällä ei oo puita ku ei oo kukaan jaksanu istuttaa.



Joo, tais löytyä. Aika syrjäsen olonen paikka. Tulipa taas maantiedon oppitunti, ettei se iha koko cänädä ole tuuheaa umpimettää..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä lapissa. huh.











jouluja.

----------


## Grissom

Timo, jätkä päässy vähän heikkoon happeen sielä Kiinassa. Jos toi eka kuva oli omakuva  :Sekaisin:  Tai siis, näytti että parta ois alakanu kasvamaan!

Oltiin kummihommissa päivällä, illalla päissään. Normaalia touhua täälä ydinpommia vartovassa Oulu nimisessä pitäjässä. Huomenna alkas joululomat ja vajaa 3 viikkoa vapaita. Ei paskempaa!



Kuinka saatanan hyvä vitsi toi laajakulma oikeen on! Varsinki ku siihen yhistetään pullo viinaa (pari pulloa) ja hyvin laajalla ajatustoiminnalla varustettua AIKUISTA!

Siisti homma ko meikällä pääkallossa pari numeroa liian iso nahka, voi tehä vaikka mitä juttuja tolla triplaleualla!



Pikkujouluhommien klökipöytä piti saaha pariin tuntiin tyhjäksi.



ihan siisti ilta, kun ei toi ajatusmaailma kadonnut kovin korkeisiin sfääreihin  :Leveä hymy:  Vituttas olla liian täydellinen ja yliälykäs ihminen!



Kohta lappiin, Luoston trailerpark oottelee!!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytii eile kiikkumassa.
rollolaiset. ajakaapa yliopiston eestä ja ziikatkaa sitä yhtä tiiliseinää...
innostuttiin lunta asetteleen tiiliseinään... 2m*12m teksti. huuuhhh.



vois itekki kuvailla digillä välillä. nyt on 4 filmikameraa tulessa kokoajan.

jouluja.

-Ttt

----------


## marco1

No minäpä käväisen huomenna iltapäivällä katsomassa. 
Hiihaa prkl, vielä hetki töissä möllötystä ennen loman alkua ja rekiretki pohjoiseen alkaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

hyvää joulua.





-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Helevetin hyvät joulut vaan kaikille hyville tyypeille täältä Luoston trailerparkista. Kohtuu timmiä lojua täälä täysin ilman aikataulua, kunhan vaan on ja tekee mitä huvittaa!!!

Luntaki on niinku sydäntalvena, ei voi valittaa! Koirillaki on elämä enempi ku raiteillaan!











Ei paljon värivalot kiinnosta ku näitä maisemia kattelee lottopallojen läpi.



Jouluja!

----------


## tv.

huhhuh, joululounaat pitäis kieltää. yhentoista jäläkeen piti käyä hakemasa Toriskeidan hampurilainen, että jaksaa odottaa klo 13 joululounaaseen. sitte oppipoikaan syömään kaikkea mahollista mitä oli tarjolla. ihan kohtuullista sapuskaa oli tarjolla.

hyvät joulut kaikille!



mie saan varmaan käpyjä ja risuja lahajaksi kun oon ollu tuhumana.

----------


## marco1

Hyvvää joulua kaikille.
(uskoohan kaikki vaikka kuvat on vielä kamerassa?)

----------


## Hösö

Oikeen hyvvää ja rauhaisaa joulua vaan kaikille tutuile ja vihamiehile!

----------


## Sami W

Hyvät Joulut kaikille myös kaappilukijalta.

----------


## Teemu N

Hyvää Joulua vaan kaikille. 

Nää on taas nää viestit palstalla hauskuuttaneet työpäiviä. Kiitos kirjoitteluun osallistuneille. 

Teemu

ps. onko Hösön paluu pohjoiseen saanut taas palstan uuteen kukoistukseen kuivan kauden jälkeen vai enteileekö tämä palstan aktiivisuuden kasvaminen talouden taantumaa, kun kaikilla on aikaa viettää elämää täällä ???  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hyvää joulua.
rakkautta, lämpöä(sisätiloihin ja mieliin), kylmyyttä ja lunta ulos!
uuh uuh huuh.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

saatte vielä milanon metsien eläinten lisäksi joululahjaksi mahtavan videon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1nzlskGgRs

edit: kaksi videota!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEGSJtk7-BA

----------


## Mechz

Voimia Jouluun!!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hyvät jouluntoivotukset myös meitsiltä! Ländäsin onnellisesti Rolloon maanantaina, tuli vielä ihan alastuloon asti. Puolet laukuista jäivät Lontooseen, mutta nekin tuli eilen.

Aivan meka-siistiä olla täällä! Hösöilläki on jo käyty hörppäämässä Afrikkamokkaa.

Tästä Kemijärvelle seuraavaksi. Timon kuvissa tiivistyi joulun tunnelma!

----------


## Grissom

PÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM
aika kurjat kelit <3

http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/n...a/osa2/asd.jpg

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onko nuo kuvat Oulusta?

Hehe.

Kuvista päätellen aika loistokelit! Ei varmaan ollu kiire pois. Tuolla olis voinnu Grännäri jo jäähä mäkkeen, vaikka onkin peto menijäksi, oho oho.

----------


## Grissom

Joo ei ollu, eikä oo vieläkään kiire. Huomenna taas kohti peräkairoja, vielä muutama viikko lomaa jälellä..vois kait neki ajat oulussa/etelässä viettää.. tai sitten ei..ehkä mielummin näissä oloissa ->













Onnexi joulupunkki tunsi meän tyylin! Saatiin timmit nahkarotsit, loput kamat voiki polttaa roviolla! Meikä kulkee kelekkareissut ja duunimatkat tuo takki päällä! 




nyt unille..huominen odottaa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meikäki heräs tännään jo varttia vaille kaheksan Rollossa, että eikö se päivä perhana jo ala! Ottalampun valossa lähin koluamaan ulkovarastoa, että missä ne sukset on. Samalla Mossamasteri kähisi kupin kahavia.

Tänään suksihommiin, illalla Posiolle. Siellä on sakki jo lämmitellyt kämppää päivän.

----------


## Mechz

Huh huh

----------


## Hösö

Joulut meni! Sain lahjoja TAAS ENITEN! :Leveä hymy: 

Tekasin postikorttikuvan!

----------


## Jeesus

Pohjosesa lollataan, tultiin käväseen tässä rovaniemessä. Ei oo lunta älyttömästi, käytiin tänään tsekkaileen. Melko kurjaa ku joutu hinaamaan noilla uusilla resuilla eikä saanu ajaa omalla tavoille opetetulla  :Leveä hymy: 





Noni, laitteet lojuu tos kärryllä ja huomiseksi lupas lumimyrskyä. Eli mennään sinne!

Mitä jätkät muuta?

----------


## Mechz

jaaha.. hemmon elämää....  :Leveä hymy: 



Voimia uuelle vuojelle tasapuolisesti kaikille!!!!!

----------


## marco1

Onpa lollottelua lukea tätäkin topikkia töissä. Joo, hajosin jo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvät uuet vuojet, tuokoon se kaikille paljon etätyöpäiviä ja vähän lentsuja.

----------


## Hösö

> Mitä jätkät muuta?



No mitäs tässä, kiitos kysymästä! Kovasti toivotaan että polvi ei vaadi puukkoa sunnuntain lollottelun jäljiltä...Alustavasti luki epikriisissä jottain "...sisäpuolen nivelkierukan repeämä ? " Ja kyllä, tuo kymysysmerkki on sielä kans...


 :No huh!: 


Mut uuziawuozia uusine lollotteluineen. Toivottavasti ensvuosi o yhtä hyvä ku tää vuosi! Tosin miten pystyy nokittaan sen et o muuttanu hesaaasttsadiist Rolloon? Jos muuttas takasin hesaan ja takas Rolloon ja takas hessaan ja VIELÄ takas Rolloon. Sithän son nokitettu ku son tehty kahesti... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Letkeää uuttavuotta!

Eilen palailin haikein mielin perinteiseltä Korouoma Ice Festeiltä. Neljä vuotta sitten ei ollut kuin pari tyyppiä, nyt parhaimmillaan kymmenen. Festarit paisuu kuin taikina! Piippukodassa oli helevetinmoinen hien katku ja perinteisen huonot jutut. Alastomia helsinkiläisiä juoksi Korojoessa pesemässä munia ja kiljumassa onnesta.

Sessiot olivat loistavat, ja meikä päätti jäädä yhdeksi ylimääräiseksi päiväksi. Kiivettiin viimeisenä päivänä Ama Dablam -Sarin kanssa Ruskea Virta kahdesti. Tulin sen jälkeen Posiolta bussilla suoraan uudenvuoden pileisiin ja saunaan velipojalle.

----------


## Grissom

Huhhuh, kuulostaa siistiltä reissulta. Pistä jokunen foto niin voi fiilistellä miltä sielä näyttikään!

Meikät käväs viimevuonna savukosken suunnilla ja tämä vuos alotettiin käsivarren suuntimalla. Molempiin päiväreissut, alkaen klo 6:00.. meinaa pikkusen näin aamu-unisella väsyttää noi irtiotot tohon aikaan  :Leveä hymy:  Onneksi huominen on välipäivä reuhtomisesta ja saa nukkua aamusta pitkään.. Lauantaina taas nokka kohti pohjosta.. Mikäpä siinä, hyvässä seurassa kelpaa reissata  :Hymy: 

Onko missään vaiheessa mitään kahvitteluja, vai onko kaikki muuttunu oululaisiksi ja on vaan kotonaan siskojen ja veljien kans  :Sekaisin:  Vai oonko mää vaan niin vittumainen jätkä, etten pääse enää piireihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huuhhh.

uuetvuojet.

oltiin tervolassa 15 ihmisen voimin. otin filmi kuvia.

nyt rovaniemellä. illasta tervolaan ma-ti asti ehkä. sitte oulusta hakeen auto ja tellut. ja pohojoseen laskeen.
lähteekö make mukaan? tai kimmo hinaan tunturin päälle? 
ku ei itellä oo vielä mitään hajua mlle tunturille sitä ajais. tai ajaisko vuorille?
kummiski päivä/kaks pitäs olla lumepeitossa, ennenku 11 päivä lähtee takas milanoon.

kahvittelut on aina tervolan  paakkolassa!
soitelkaa jos ootta ajamassa kemi-roi väliä, siitä isolta tieltä ei oo ku parisattaametriä mettään ja mökkiin. ite majailen siellä eevan ja leipäjuustokoiran kera.

joululahjoista:
meikä sai ikioman OMPELUKONEEN! 
huh, vois ottaa samantyylisiä kuvia mitä kimmo kelkasta siitä.
avais kopan ja säätäs neulaa ja muita säätöjä.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Katomma Timo jos ajeltas sen kautta takas eteläsuomeen sunnuntai-iltana niin näkis ees jotain rovaniemeläistä ihmistä. Meikällä on lomaa viel ma ja ti niin ei oo kiirettä! Voijaan vaikka rassata jätkän ompelukonetta päissään? Valtterikihan hurauttaa nopsaan oulusta Tervolaan?  :Leveä hymy: 

Tekasin tossa kauen alottajaisvideon neulan säädöstä sun muusta rassauksesta!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_rbv-n5h8A

Timmiä, huomenna aamusta Kittilään! Jos muuten sumplit tunturikeikkaa, niin suosittelen Ylläkseltä pohjoseen olevaa lääniä..on muuten lunta! Ollaan kierretty tässä vajaan kolmen viikon loman aikana suunnilleen jokanen Lapin pikku pitäjä läpi ja tehty lumianalyysiä. Pelottavinta oli kaikessa se, että Oulunläänin ainua Lapin kunta, Kuusamo, omisti eniten lunta! Tosin Muonio myöhemmässä vaiheessa nokitti muutamalla kymmenellä sentillä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pittäisköhän meikän ottaa Hösö kainaloon ja lähtiä Timolla käymään mutka ma-ti? Pittää sumplia huomenna, näin iltatuimaan tuntuis ainaki ihan ok ajatukselta! Vois puija niitä pohjosen suksihommia kans. En tiijä onnistuuko mutta jos laittaa onnistumaan, niin aina ån mahollista. Meillä lähtö 13. päivä.

Voitas testailla meikän joululahja-Lomoa kans siinä samalla: Lomography Fisheye 2!

Miten Kimmo kahavitteluhommat? Jätkää ei oo näkyny Rollossa ollenkaan! Meikä oli tännään mummoa hautaamassa Sallassa mutta palasin jo. Pitäskö ottaa joku mekatapaaminen jossain päin lappia ens viikonloppuna? Mitä jätkät meinas? Eihän tästä tuu mittään, jos kaikki on Lapissa mutta ei saaha mittään jännää aikaseksi.

----------


## Jeesus

Meikät lähtee tännään hiihtään takas eteläsuomeen! Iltasesta vois katella vaikka huoltiskahavit josakippäin! Aivan uskomattoman siisti vajaa kolmen viikon loma takana.

Meikät tosiaan on suunnilleen vaan nukuttu rovaniemellä ja seilattu ympäri lappia. Eilen tultiin iltasesta takas tuolta pohjoskairoista. Olipa vaan ihmeellisen hieno keli! 









Nyt on reissut putkessa ja alkas vissiin taas se helvetin arki..huhhuh, ei älyttömästi kiinnostais  :Leveä hymy: 

Ens viikonloppuna saattanee olla ehkä itellä taas reissuntynkää johonki tänne pohjoseen. Vähän riippuu asian haaroista, keleistä ja lumista. Voi olla ettei välttämättä tuu lähettyä ollenkaan kotikorsusta liikenteeseen.

----------


## Jeesus

Voivittu! Onhan tämä taas yhtä helevettiä. Kohtuu timmisti jäi lomamoodi päälle ja tänäaamuna vitutti hieman ku herätyskello huutaa korvan vieressä niin että korvat repiää päästä irti.

Onneksi on tynkäviikko, en tiä mitä sitä tekis jos joutus täyden viikon toimistossa jähimään ku viimesen kolmen viikon toimisto on ollu aina jossain tunturin huipulla hankien keskellä..uff!

Lomat sinetöin eilen nikkoautoiluun pitkästä aikaa. Olihan se ihan helekatin siistiä, viikonloppuna vois mahollisesti ajaa kaikkia lajeja yhtäaikaa! 




Muutama kuva lomatoimistosta.

















Eipä tässä muutaku että helevetin hyvää uutta vuotta!! Onhan tää hienoa!

----------


## V

Oijjoi, itellä on vielä nuo lumet löytämättä. Tässä on itelläki melkein revi tallissa. Vielä jahkailuttaa.. 600 mopo.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä on lehessä:
http://mankelimagazine.com/2008_12/index.php

eilen käyvimmä äkäskerolla...
löytyhä sitä luinta, niinku tossa kimmon kuvassaki.
metri ainaki. lunta on kuhan tietää mestat. hah.

nyt venailen josko saisin kaverin heräämään ja heilahtaan pimiöön kehittään meikän 3 filimiä perkele. lupasi että hommat ois jo hoiettu yhekltätoista. nukkumassa vielä. paska.

sitten meijän muotoilijoiden tietokoneluokassa, missä on filmiskanneriki, niin on joku saatanan musiikki opetus ryhmä nyt. ei pääse skannaamaan ku on gospelmuusikot säveltämässä ukkonooia siellä. ja huomenna ouluun! ja lauantaina tampereelle!! ja sunnuntaina milanoon!!!! huh huh.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

liian skarppia.
meikät italiassa. huh.
aurinko paistaa ja melekei t-paitakeli. ei ihan. mutta melkei.

intternetriippuvuus paikataan heti.
kuvia siis. aihe waltteria matkien, formaattina kodakin 400tx mustavalako filimi 35sena ja 6*6sena. ihastuin tuohon filmiin.







sitten muuta.
maalla ammutaan raketteja vielä uuenvuojen jäläkeen.



sitte jotaki ihan randomia. 
äkäskerolta ja hologalla rullafilimiä ja hätänen tasoskannaus.



blogissa hologa ja sisään sullottu 35mm filimi. panoraamaa baby!

-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

liia.n .taiteellista.  
h
u.h. !.

tänään käytiin tesetteleen nelivetoaki, oli ihan paska. koiraki sai ihan iisisti kiinni ja se romu lenteli holtittomasti miten sattuu, ei sillain silkinpehmeesti niinku meiän smuutit raidit.

----------


## Jeesus

Mieki ku kaikki muutki. Oli timmi viikonloppu, vaikka joutuki majaileen Oulussa. Onneksi tää vesisade tuli viihdyttämään VASTA näin maanantaiksi..ei se tätä kurjuutta mihinkään muuta  :Leveä hymy: 

Valtsun vr6 alkaa kohtapuoleen näyttään melko urheilulliselta! Kesäksi vielä ne 19" spinnerivanteet alle!









Valdon ajotyyli oli aluksi hieman omintakeista, kerroin myöhemmin (kun olin ohittanu 15 kierroksella) että kantsii ajaa autoa pohjapuoli maata vasten. Sitten se kyykyttiki meikän raidia 100-0





Kohtuu siistiä kyllä vetää kisaa kylki kylessä rataa ympäri! 




Melko hifiä touhua tääkin tuntuu olevan..ennen vaihdettiin akut ja ajettiin taas täysiä kisaa muutama minuutti, nyt pitää säätää tehokäyrät päivän edetessä kun keli muuttuu!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh.

siistin näkönen tuo 4veto.
tiiä siitä onko se niin siisti.

heitetään pari kuvaa viimevuojelta. mutta tästä milanosta.
voi piristää jopa oululaisiaki. oulun vesisateissa.





jos ottas digitaalisiaki kuvia tännää.

jännää.

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jos jätkät ajjaa vielä ens kesänäki nii voishan jotaki itellekki hommailla.
kävis potkiin sen juhon rovaniemeltä liikkeelle ja kävis kaivaa syväsenvaaraan radan. tai johonki jänkhälle. huh.
tommonen trukki ois hieno. tai ois siisti.

-ttt

----------


## Valtteri

joo on nuo trukit kyllä varmaan monikäyttösimpiä, ei hirveesti kranttuile mistään.

arvakkaa mitä  :Leveä hymy:  kimmo löysi, pisteet sille!!!!!!!!!111

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DRcB...eature=related

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.

japanilaiset ihmiset on niin överi outoja.
ei pysty tajuaan yhtään mitään mitä ne tekee.
ainakaan ton videon perusteella.

siis äskesellä ei oo mitään tekemistä ton tuotteen kanssa.
ne ihmiset vaan vaikuttaa oudoilta ja hyperinnostuneelta kaikkeen.
ei ne oikeesti voi olla noin fiiliksistä kaikesta.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

OHO ***** JA VAHINGOSSA TILASIN!!!  :Leveä hymy:  Toivottavasti toi luottokortti ois vielä vedossa, sitä voi sitten ajaa päin seiniä ihan tässä kotisohvallaki, ei yhtään paskempaa! Enää ei tartte sisältä liikahtaa mihinkään. Toisella käellä surffaa u tubea ja toisella ajaa riftiä.

Timo ihan takuulla meikä ajaa rossiautoa. Vähän täsä polttelis tommonen nelivetoki, en suostu ihan heti uskomaan että se oli noin paskan tuntunen, eppäilisin että pikku säätelyllä se vehe alkais menemään sinne minne pitääki. Nyt siihen oli ruuvattu vaan vitusti tehoa ja kaikki maholliset viripalikat.

 Nii ja riftihommia kans..se on timo jätkällä pikku hankinnat eesä ens kesänä!

Noita pikkuriftereitä sai ainaki genkidoridori.com kaupasta! Eikä ollu kallis, muutamakytätaalaa. Tilasin kolome!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.genkidoridori.com/index.p...roducts_id=922

----------


## Grissom

Valtteri says:  * aika vähä riftataan jätkän luona*  
Jeesus say: VOIPA OLLAKKI!!!
Valtteri says:  * ***** siistiä!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111 
*


*****
*jne. Meleko heleposti lähtee lapasista näemmä hommat* 


*t. Mix-nudiioudaupltsii
*

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh huh.

melekomoista.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

:Leveä hymy:  Nyt sitte taas vaan odotellaan..viikon päästä on valtteri joulu!! Toivottavasti! Ei malta oottaa!

31.1 sitte vois rovaniemen rc kuninkaat (hösö ja juho) raahata perseet ouluun ja tulla ajaan rallia! Ois tarjolla kerhokisat matolla ilman mitään menestymispaineita. Pitoaineet ja sliksit löytyy ilmaseksi jos joku vaan viittis tänne tulla ajaan! Niin ja siihen mennessähän ehtisittä ostaa esim jokku kunnon rossarit ja tulla ajaan kunnon rossia meän radallekki!

Hösöki kaivaa sen trifterin sieltä jostain pahvilaatikoiden alta ja tullee huuattaan. Juho kans!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kuvakimara, vaikka se niin idiootti sana onki....











tän otti eeva.
meikä ja meikän verkkaribyysat!


heps
-ttt

----------


## MadDog

[QUOTE=Jeesus;1058493 Niin ja siihen mennessähän ehtisittä ostaa esim jokku kunnon rossarit ja tulla ajaan kunnon rossia meän radallekki!

Hösöki kaivaa sen trifterin sieltä jostain pahvilaatikoiden alta ja tullee huuattaan. Juho kans![/QUOTE]

mieki täsä oon jo pojalle kattonu rossaria. eihä sitä ittelle mutta tolle pojalle..
semmosta hongnorrin trukkia oon kuolannu...

pittää se tuota kopteriaki lennättää kuha joskus ois kelejä.

pirteät pakkaset ois tuloillaa..

----------


## Jeesus

Jätkällä on kyllä pätevä tekosyy tuo juniori-jarno  :Leveä hymy:  Meikä on sitä mieltä, että sun pitää ehottomasti hommata sille joku tommonen vempula! Antaa sitten 18vuotiaana valita, että oisko sittenki kukkien kasvatus parempi harrastus, sitä ennen RALLI-ISKÄ määrää lapsen harrastukset  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei meikällä tän isompia, mutta ku tää ilmestyy kaapin päälle, voi sanoa että nyt on jo pahasti lapasista.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fTYXUbeQYg&

----------


## MadDog

> Jätkällä on kyllä pätevä tekosyy tuo juniori-jarno  Meikä on sitä mieltä, että sun pitää ehottomasti hommata sille joku tommonen vempula! Antaa sitten 18vuotiaana valita, että oisko sittenki kukkien kasvatus parempi harrastus, sitä ennen RALLI-ISKÄ määrää lapsen harrastukset 
> 
> Ei meikällä tän isompia, mutta ku tää ilmestyy kaapin päälle, voi sanoa että nyt on jo pahasti lapasista.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fTYXUbeQYg&




nii miehän oon jo niin aikuinen, etten enää tommosilla leluilla leiki. poika vaa oli vailla..

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

afrikka kuvia milanosta


käytiin iltakävelylenkillä.
nähtiin muummuassa turpaan veto ja paloauto.
siistiä olla milanon comptonissa.





-Tttt

----------


## Grissom

Kätevä tommonen Audi ja kierrätysasema vierekkäin. Jos alkaa tekemään mieli meuhkata, voi suoraan näpsiä disainpenkit akkunasta läpi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

luxusmaisemia!

oho, nikkoautokuvia







edit: niin meikää kiinnostais nähä jos make on räiskiny sillä lomolla kuvia. kanadan afrikkakuvat?!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

täältä tullee hologa-afrikkakuvia!

meikä kehitti tuohon kameraan uutenavuotena kosteus/höyrysulun: 6 pulloa kaliaa... ...nii pysty kuvaan saunassaki. kätevää. ainaki meikästä.



-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

mikäs tuo keletanen trukki on? 1/10 sähkö 4wd?


meikätki vouhotti tännää ihan vitun hyvälä porukalla ja tehtiin kaikkea laitonta mut siistiä ja oli parhaat kelit ikinä! rataki oli ihan holtiton! ja loisto porukka, frendei niinku! ja makiat maisemat ja kelitki! räpsitiin kuviaki!

----------


## Valtteri

oho, kätevä saunakamera!

hösöedit: MITEN PÄÄ VANNE KIRISTYS HOMMAT : d

----------


## Jeesus

Löyty muutama kuva joululta. Käytiin jäbien kans tsigaan miltä talvi ja oikea lumi näyttää.














AINII JOO!!! 

Helekatti, viikko menny jo minidrifteritilauksesta, oisko huomena oulusa oisko!!!! 

Miten Makella menee, ookko jo onnellisesti sielä jäämeren toisellapuolen? 

Huomista ootellen, päivää lähemmäs viikonloppua ja Tunturiralehommia!

Olipa vaan ihmeenki siisti viikonloppu Oulusa, ei oo sitten enduroaikojen tullukkaan oltua 12h vuorokaudessa täälä pihalla!

----------


## Hösö

> oho, kätevä saunakamera!
> 
> hösöedit: MITEN PÄÄ VANNE KIRISTYS HOMMAT : d



 
oikee hyvin, ei kiristä yhtään!

päinvastoin, oikeen o löysällä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Moro Kanadalasta, pallaskalojen ja jäävuorten maasta! Palailin huudeilla tossa perjantaina. Voisin tässä perinteisesti alakaa kehumaan että kuinka hyvä loma oli, mutta ku oli niin hyvä loma, ettei pysty kertomaan, niin jatkan muilla asioilla.

Erittäin loistavia kuvia täällä ollu! Ei ole vain ehtiny yhtään käymään palstalla viime aikoina, ku olin Rollossa.

Jarnolle terveisiä, oli loistovarpajaiset. Harmi ku ei ehitty kopteria lennättämään.

Hösölle kiitokset pullista ja kahaveista ja viskeistä! Jätkän Afrikka-kuvat oli kyllä aivan loistavia. Netti ei tiedä mistä jää paitsi.

Ja jos vielä palataan niihin loma-asioihin, niin viimeinen viikko meni Oukulla laskutreeneissä ja Pyhätunturilla skinnailemassa. Timo, oli vähän taakimmat sellaset K2:n World Pisteet ku ne meikän Reino Eräsukset silloin aikanaan Riksulla! Vuokraamosta.

Itelläki kaheksan gigaa kuvia kortilla, negat Lomosta ja mustavalkokuvat offareilta. Luulis tässä viikko hurahtavan niitten kans, tai kaks.

Puoli päivää töissä ja ensimmäiset kehut jo tulleet isoilta pomoilta tälle vuojelle ("huolellista työtä"). Otinki tässä just kuukauen palkallista lomaa, joten pittää meikää vähän kehuaki.

----------


## Hösö

hienoa! tuo on kyllä jo esimerkillistä toimintaa! miksihä täälä koululla ei kehuta heti ku vähä ottaa omaalomaa ja hoitaa hommat melekeen huolellisesti...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

arvakkaapa mitkä tuli tänään postissa!!!!!!!!!1111111111111

KYLLÄ



SIISTEJÄ



NELIVETOSIA



JAPSI-SANOMALEHTEEN KÄÄRITTYINÄ





sitte katottiin myös juutuupia



vielä tasotuxexi yksi kuva ankeempia hommia

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eisaatana.

keilaamassa ootta käyneet?
alatte oululaistumaan. 
ostakaa vielä kausikortit kärppä-peleihin ja kuunnelkaa lyly rajalaa 24/7.

huomenna venetsiaan.

mahan ottaa filimivehkeitä mukkaan vaan. hyvällä tuurilla saa kuvat digitalisoitua vasta ens kesänä/syksynä. voipaha sitte muistella.

-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

mää kävin, 5 minuuttia, en keilannu. kai täsä on vielä toivoa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eikö tuo niska ookkaan kimmon niska?
näytti vaan!?!?

-T

----------


## Jeesus

NO EI VITUSA OO!

Tosin keilaaminen torinrannasa vois olla ihan siistiä hengausta, hä?

Mutta helevetti että noi pikkunikot on veikeitä vekottimia!! Voi vetää driftiä RUOKAPÖYÄLLÄ!!

Millon lähetään noriaan? Roadtrippi Valtterin Jetalla?

----------


## Jeesus

Joo helekatti muuten, Ride To The Hills pitää jostain löytää koko versiona ja kyylätä läpi! Oli se vaan melkosen uskomattoman siisti pätkä! Jesse Roberts ja Cove G-spot!  :Leveä hymy: 

Vouhotushommz, japanialaiset on ihan vitun siistiä väkeä!

----------


## tv.

Siistejä pikkuautoja  :Hymy: 



Kyllä täsä alkaa loman tarpeessa olla.

----------


## V

> Mutta helevetti että noi pikkunikot on veikeitä vekottimia!! Voi vetää driftiä RUOKAPÖYÄLLÄ!!



No vouhottakaapa videota!

----------


## enigma99

hola eset meikä muisti salasanat pitkästäaikaa ja ajattelin tulla huutelee tännekki

ainii jos kaikki on jo unohtanu kuka oon ni Aki tässä moro

----------


## tv.

Veikkasin taas kerran:

Magnitogorsk - Zürich    2     

Pelitapa: Tavallinen (Rivejä: 1 kpl)
Kokonaiskerroin: 8,25
Panos: 15,00 €

Tulos

Uskomattoman paska tuuri meikälä pitkävedossa. vit.u  :Leveä hymy:  rakastan viimisen minuutin maaleja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

"Sulon huippupeli valui hukkaan s. 222."

Urheilu-uutiset on kiehtovia.

Harmi että jäbän äänestykset meni penkin alle. Mietippä ko oisit tuonki rahan laittanu viinaan, niin olisit nyt jo kännissä. Mutta ei, pelasit ja turasit.

Montako pikkuautoa Valtterilla ja Kimmolla on yhteensä? Lähettäkääpä mulleki tänne yks, niin lähen ajaan sillä tuonne järvenselälle.

----------


## Grissom

Kimmolla ja Valtterilla on riftivehkeet, rossivehkeet ja minivehkeet. Mullaki oli halpisrossi ja on tuommonen pikkuauto, MUTTA

Halpisrossi löytyi kerran kotona paloiteltuna ja tärkeät ja kelpaavat osat oli hyötykäytetty. Asiaan puututtiin asian vaativalla vakavuustasolla ja hetkenpäästä minulla oli viritelty versio joka kesti yhden koekierroksen ajoa, eikä edes omissa käsissä  :Leveä hymy: . Pikkuauto minulla vielä on, kai, mutta jostain syystä lattialla ajoi eilen kolme miniä ees kahtaalle minun ollessa toisaalla  :Leveä hymy: . 

Tämän lisäksi yks kappale ratoja sijaitsee täällä lattialla, sekä välillä käytävässä. Alakerran naapuri muutti pois, miksiköhän  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aattelin päräyttää kuvan tässä työn lomassa. Aake kakkostelee Korolla:



Terveisiä!

Edit: Hehe,teiän ei tarvi ikinä lapsia hommatakaan, ku Kimmossa ja Valtterissaki on jo tekemistä.

----------


## Hösö

aivan vitun makia kuva! pistä lissää!!!11

----------


## MadDog

> Jarnolle terveisiä, oli loistovarpajaiset. Harmi ku ei ehitty kopteria lennättämään.



Kiitokset vaan Hösön catering servicelle.

Lauantaina kävin pitkästä aikaa lennättää. Pientä hapuilua oli taas tauon jälkeen.

----------


## Hösö

Helekatti ku o tultua oltua kipiänä! Jos kelit ja fyysinen kunto NATSAIS ni ois makia lähtiä kuvaileen tulille tota lennätystä talavella...

----------


## Valtteri



----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kävästiin lauantaina verkoilla tossa lähijärvellä:



Oli vähän sellasta hohhoijaakalastusta taas. Ei saatu mittään muuta ko rautua! Ja mieko oisin niin kaivannu haukikeittoa. Hauki, tuo kalojen kuningas!

----------


## Hösö

ompa rumia rautuja! eihä tuommosta roskakallaa viitti ees syyä, saati kalastaa...

mut jos alakaa särkiä löytyyn ni tullaa mäddökin kanssa heittään kesälä perhoa sinne! otetaan repullinen riftiautojaki matkaan että vojjaan sit jäälä riftaila kilipaa!


mite ois meka jos löisit parit rollo-korouoma kuvat näytille...?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mite ois jos laittaisit parit afrikkakuvat? tai kämppäkuvat?

meikä poisti paikallisesta liikkeestä uuen lasin.
oiken arvannu saa hevosen.

tämmöseksi se muuntaa valon:


ihan ok.

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

20/1.8 sikma!

timo, tuu meile kattoon kämppää ja avrikka kuvia...et sie niitä täälä voorumilla näe...  :Leveä hymy: 

ja kämppävideo tulee sit ku tää o valamis...mitä sitä keskenerästä kuvaileen...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Poistit, mutta maksoitko poistuessasi?

Toinen ääni Sikmalle. Tai Nikonin 20 f2.8. Hevosen sisäfile maistuis kyllä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kanadalaisen jäämies-özin toinen arvaus osu naulan kantaan.
nikkorin 20mm pötkäle.
muuten täyellisessä kunnossa, mutta tarkennus vähän ääntää ja resonoi. pitää käyttää rasvauksessa. tai ite jotaki mursun ihraa sulloa tuo täyteen.

ja kai joku suodatin toho ostaa suojaksi kaljaroiskeilta ja omilta rasvasormilta.

nyt saa timon kamerasijotukset jäähä filmin ostamiseen pitkiksi ajoiksi.
pitäs pärjätä perkele.
...tai ehkä se 85mm ois vielä kova... sillä vois kuvailla tilhiä pihlajoista...

özillä siisti kalastuskuva ja kiipeilykuva. näyttää että ois samasta paikasta otettu.

...lauantaina slovakiaan!!!!

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

toiseksi viimene päivä täällä comptonissa.
käytiin tallusteleen tutuilla ja tuntemattomilla huudeilla.

vanha kunnon kalalampi.




lähiötä.


paikallinen skidi.


koirien huudeja.


-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Puuhunkusija pääsi tyylikkäästi Rollo-topiziin! Jännää miten italialaiset naiset osaa kusta seisaaltaan. Se on sitä maailmanmeininkiä vissiin.

Samaan aikaan Lappeenrannassa:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/luonto_ja_ympa...tml?origin=rss

----------


## Wile

En ole elämäni aikana (joista n. 23 vuotta Lappeenrannassa) koskaan nähnyt pöllöä luonnossa, ennätys varmaan sekin.

Ja miksi kirjoitan Rovaniemi-topiciin? Ajattelin hakea sinne opiskelemaan  :Leveä hymy:  Pelottaa jo nyt. Varmaan ihan asiallinen paikka kuitenkin?

----------


## marco1

Asiallinen paikka? 
Se on tyly kaupunki.

----------


## enigma99

perhana ku poijat puhuu enää RC autoista ja kameroista, ja tän vissii piti olla pyöräily foorumi? no aiva sama kertokaa mulle joku aikustenoikiasti hyvä digijärkkäri ni saan iteki ruveta speksaamaan ja säätään ku nykynen wannabe järkkäri lahos käsiin "laturi meni hukkaan" ni uutta kiikaroin tässä. ja älkää vaa ruvekko vinee mun oikeenkirjotuksesta. joo o seon perseestä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

osta käytettynä joku nikoni tai canoni.
iha sama muulle kuha siihe saa vaihettua linssejä ja siinä on M asetus.

nyt meikät häipyy milanosta. tai huomenna päivästä. mutta olokoot tää viimene kirjotus italian oulusta. ihan ok mesta. suosittelen viikonlopun vierailua tänne. en 5 kuukauen.
nyt naamat kohti bratislavaa. toivottavasti se ei oo slovakian oulu.

lisätään vielä kuvasarja loppuun.
ehkä kovimpia mitä oon filimille tallentanu ikää.
sanokaa mitä sanotte.









-timo

----------


## Grissom

Jos tahot Bratislavan Ouluun niin se on tässä: 
Been there done that.
Ainoa paikka maailmassa, 
a.) missä löysin aamuvesiä ostaessani verisen ruiskun maasta
b.) salamat raivos taivaalla ilman ääntä
c.) kerrostalon hissi oli pauottu ylileveäks niin, että se kulki vain satunnaisesti kerrosten välit
d.) kerrostalon ulko-ovi aukesi vain elektronisesti eikä sitä saanut edes rikki hätätilanteessa, koska ikkunoissa oli kalterit
e.) kerrostalot olivat mastodonttisia. 15 rappua, 200 kerrosta, loputon ihmismäärä

 :Leveä hymy:  

ps. Jos törmäät plusko organisaatioon Blavassa, kysyppä tunteeko sen pääjehut Mitraa? Ja toisekseen, kun olet kotiutumassa sieltä, tahdon tuliaisiksi Kofolaa <3

----------


## marco1

Mopomessuille mars....

----------


## Hösö

_vitummoistavouhotustakukäytiintaashuuattaanvehkei  täkeskeläiltaa!!!!vittukumeijjänelämäonniinsa  atanatäydellistäjahienoajaihaanaaeitarvivalittaa  yhtään!!!!!


Vouhotustavouhotusta!!!1



_

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

KYLLÄ NYT KÄY KATEEKSI KU JÄTKÄLLÄ ON TOMMONEN LAIFFI.

Koro-hommia joulukuun lopulta:















Loppuja:

http://www.geog.mcgill.ca/grad/berro...ice_fest_2008/

----------


## Hösö

MEKA->rulez kuvia, taas!


_Ja TAAS KÄYTIIN LEIKKIMÄSÄ LELUILA!! TÄYDELLISTÄ VOUHOTUSTA OLI TAAS TARJOLLA!

ONNEKSI O NII TÄYDELLISTÄ ELÄMÄÄ ETTÄ VOI VOUHOTTAA TÄÄLÄ JA TODETA KUINKA VITUN ANKIAA MUILA ON!!!111



_

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kimmo ja Valtteri on vissiin vaipunu maan alle. Onkohan ne muuttunu aikusiksi? Tai sitten ne on laittanu meiät boikottiin. Vai suunnitteleekohan ne jotaki vallankumousta vuosisadan vuolaimmalla pikkuautokuvatulvalla? Ois mukava nähä välillä niitä lentäviä laatikoita kyllä.

Pitäs ottaa joku Suomen presidentti tähän ketjuun sättäilemään, niin saatas vähän ryhtiä.

Mutta asiasta puheenollen, meikäki vois vouhotella! Myyny kuvia, vois kohta ostaa keskialueen linssin. Oon miettiny, että mikä. Kiinteä? Mutta ei voi tsuumata. Tsuumi? Mutta maksaa eikä tule valo läpi.

Tervemenoa Timpalle sinne Lovakiaan!

Fillarilla oon polokenu kovasti työmatkoja.

-Meka

----------


## Hösö

Paa make se ällä mistä puhuit. En ees halua muistaa mallia mutta eikö se ollu joku vitu hyvä ja tosi laadukas!???? Ja fulfreimi-yheensopiva?


Vois jo muuten esivouhottaa tulevaisuutta, mutta en tajja sittenkään. Tähän väliin voisin olla itsemysteerijasalaisuus, kuulette sitte joskus!

----------


## Jeesus

> Kimmo ja Valtteri on vissiin vaipunu maan alle. Onkohan ne muuttunu aikusiksi? Tai sitten ne on laittanu meiät boikottiin. Vai suunnitteleekohan ne jotaki vallankumousta vuosisadan vuolaimmalla pikkuautokuvatulvalla? Ois mukava nähä välillä niitä lentäviä laatikoita kyllä.



Ollu vähän matalapainetta kaikenkaikkiaan ettei oo oikeen jaksanu toistaa itteään jatkuvasti pikkunikkokuvilla. Johan täsä on puol vuotta totaki lajia puuhattu täysiä, että vois keksiä jotain uutta. Meikä on ihan TOSENA täsä miettiny kitaransoittoa! Timån kans oli joskus päissään juttuaki, se opetti jotain nuotteja ja sormisolmuja. Ei meikä ihan vielä sisäistäny, mutta joku päivä vedän Bryan Adamsin Summer of 69:n silmät kiinni selän takaa!

Niijoo make, ***** ko on tunnelmallisia kuvia noi koro auman kuvat. Tullee mieleen se yks retki ku meni jalka paskaksi tuola josaki jäätiköllä 20m korkeuesa ja jätkät veisti mulle 3m koivusalosta kainalosauvat. Emmuista muistinko siinä tilanteessa ees kiittää mutta kiitti! Pääsin ehjänä ilman toista jalkaa vielä samana yönä sairaalaanki. Hyviä muistoja!

Jottain kuvia on näpsitty, samanlaista toistoa. Meillä on Valtterin ja Antin kans mallihommia tiosa joku kerta, hyvä idea, toteutus jäissä. Kirpparilla ollaan kuitenki käyty!! Jostain seki oli alotettava. Tai siis valtteri kävi, ite ihmettelin siinä ovisuussa IBM:n mikroa vuojelta 1984. Oli se melko vempula, mahto olla se kaksvärinäyttö, sillä vihreällä sävytyksellä. 

Ja lerppuasema!

Muutama otos pohjosen talvesta. Jätkien kans kierrettiin kuusikossa ilman gepsiä.





Oli muuten lohi-kinkku-juusto-kurkku-voisilimäleipä! Miksu teki evvääksi!












Niijoo, tunturiraletki oli ja meni. Käytiin paisteleen makkarantynkää tulilla ja näpsiin muutama foto noista driftereistä. Siistejä vehkeitä!







Torstaina pitäs taas lähtiä reissun päälle johonki päin pohjolaa. Niijoo oho, ei tullu yhtään nikkokuvvaa! Valtteri oisko sulla jotain ässää hiassa? Kuvarojektiin voitas palata kun meikäki pääsee sen IBM:n ohitte sinne kirpparin vaateosastolle asti!

----------


## Jeesus

Niijoo, ässät hiasta! Tässä vois olla myös koko porukan uus kevätlaji! Customiponit!!!

http://www.rikos.net/mlpforum/

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

_"Tahtoo tänne ihan vaan yleistä ponsku höpönlöpöä.
Ajattelin lähinnä että täällä voi puhua poneista niitä asioita, mitkä eivät sovi muihin otsikkoihin."_

Oli kyllä, kröhöm, aika asiallinen keskustelupalsta.

Jaha, jätkätki heräs eloon muhista. Mie että nykkö ne jo paperisalakut käessä vaan kävelee kadulla.

HÄH, autot vaihtuu kitaransoittoon? Niin no kai niitäki voi ostaa ihan hienoja.

Itte asiassa meikäki osti haitarin ennen Kanadaan lähtöä. Painoa 15 kiloa. Oon sitä tuolla alakerrassa renkuttanu haba piukeana. Muistin tuossa vähän aikaa sitten, että oon vissiin sitäki joskus kymmenen vuotta opiskellu. Kerran oli maailmanmestarikin opena.

Miten ois sellanen räyhäkkä haitari-kitara-triphop-pändi? Käyt ostaan kans sen IBM:n ja tehhään sillä jotaki rupisia biittejä taustalle.

Kuvaa sie Valtteria ripuliteemasta, niin meikät toimii vaikka arvosteluraatina!

----------


## Jeesus

> Jaha, jätkätki heräs eloon muhista. Mie että nykkö ne jo paperisalakut käessä vaan kävelee kadulla.



No tuohan on ollu jo pitkän aikaa päivän selevää, että puvun takki päällä ja paperisalkku kourassa täälä värivaloissa pitää hiihdellä. Kännykkä korvassa ja pahvinen kahvimuki toisessa kourassa. Läpäläpäosakesitätätälomautusytprovikkaadii  badaabaa vaan ohikulkeville. Silmissäki on sellaset laput niinku hevosilla ettei varmasti nää ku suoraan eteenpäin, uraputkea!






> HÄH, autot vaihtuu kitaransoittoon? Niin no kai niitäki voi ostaa ihan hienoja.



Joo pääpointtihan meillä on AINA ollu pelkästään ostella kaikkea hienoa  :Leveä hymy:  !

Eiku ***** oikeesti, jätkä ei nyt ota meikän epämuusikkomaista olemusta tosissaan! Mietin tosa ihan silleen vakavasti että alkas kitaristiksi. Vaikka eka johonki dire straits bändiin tai johonki niin sais kätsästi rojalteja jo tehdyistä töistä. Siinä ois miljardöörinä mukava opetella nuottejaaabeecee.

Voit soittaa haitaria sielä lavalla kans. Tuskin siittä on tohon vongutukseen enää yhtään haittaa! Varmaanki päin vastoin. Muistat vaan pitää tavaramerkkinä ne lapin radion verkkarit! Backstagella veetään sit naamariin pirkkapastaa ja tölkkikaljaa.

Millon make muuten oot seuraavan kerran suomessa? Tai no ihan sama ees kysellä ku kuitenkaan ei ehi ees nähä missään vaiheessa  :Leveä hymy: 

Aattelin viikonloppuna lähteä norkoileen kaivoksen portille, josko kuormasta tippus yks leka kultaa varpaille.
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/Kittilän_k...kkoja_778988+0

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, sen päivän ku nään, ku Kimmo soittaa kitaraa, niin syön pussin pirkkapastaa raakana. Kuvitelkaapa Kimmo puhumassa jostaki c-duurista.

Savossa tapahtuu:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...tml?origin=rss

Pitäski muuten hommata lisää Lapin Radio -kuteita taas jossaki vaiheessa! Jos tilais vaikka vetten yli.

Niinno oommie siitä Suomi-juhannuksesta taas haaveillu, mutta eipä sitä varmaan pääse sillon... Syksyn lomilla saatetaan jäähä kämpille tai sitten mennä jonnekki Prittiläiseen Kolumpiaan. Tulukee sinne? Vuokrataan joku isokärry ja ajellaan ympäriinsä. Syyään pitsaa ja juuaan kaliaa Nelsonissa. Käyvään Revelstokessa ja Kaltiokumpuvuorilla. Miten ois? Lennot Edmontoniin tai Calgaryyn maksanee jotaki 600-700 e menopaluu, Helsingistä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huhuhuh.
nettikahavilasta moro.

tultiin slovakian pääkaupunkiin lauantaina.
kämppä on ihan siisti. joku reilu 50neliötä, oma suihku. ja vessa. vessasta pitää kertoa. meikä ei tajua miten muualla mailmalla osataan tehä niin paskoja vessanpönttöjä. täällä tortut jää semmoselle esitasanteelle, ja huuheltaessa ne valuu semmoseen läpeen siellä pohjalla. aivan käsittämätöntä. skandinaavinen pönttö rules.

nettiä koitettu asuntoon hommailla. mutta yhtiöt kauppaa vaan 24kk sopimuksia...
jos semmosen ottas ja lopettas maksamisen 5kk jäläkeen ja veis wifi pääteaseman firman portaille sittenmmin. menisköhä ok?

koulullaki pitäs käyä tässä piakoin. tiedusteleen sitä filmiskanneria. nii sais kuvia täältä sinne.

muuten bratislava vaikuttaa 10kertaa siistimmältä mitä milano. ilma on raikkaampaa. jengi puhuu englantia. kaupungista löytyy MÄKIÄ. täällä ei oo metroa. jne. jne.
miehet on rumia ja naiset hullun kauniita. hullua.

nyt kokista naamaan.
nii, ja kalja on nii halapaa ettei viitti ees juua kännejä aina.

ja kämppään mahtuu ihmisiä majaileen, jos ootta huudeilla.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuulostaa hyvältä! Teeppä Timo sellanen kattava olutraportti vaikka jossaki vaiheessa. Mikä menee hyvin päähän, mikä maistuu hyvällä, mikä on sontaa, mikä halpaa, ...

Meitsit valmistautuu tämän viikonlopun moottorikelkkaekskursiolle vanhalle Hudson Bay -kämpälle tuonne vähän matkan päähän. Siinä pitäis olla jotaki jäätä vieressä rinteellä. Jos yrittäs saaha pari kuvaaki matkan varrelta. Matkaan lähtee Pro-Klasu ja Hösö-Mike sekä leidit. Ja tietenki kamerat.

Suomen komeimpaan matkailuaviisiin Mondoon tullee kohta neljän sivun tarina, jossa meikän jääkiipeilykuvia vuosien varrelta! Artturi kirjoittaa löpinät, meikä tuuttaa kuvat. Saatiin kunnolla tilaa. Diilit tuli vasta kovan väännön jäläkeen.

----------


## Valtteri

tarvitteko sinne kiipeilylehteen arktisia porokuvia? meikällä ois, oulusta!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, poroja!! Loistava kuva.

----------


## Grissom

Halppa ja Juji oli töissä esittämässä ittiään  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Oli nuo lappalaiskoirat edustettuna Poroferiassa 



Nää valtterilta
*




*

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huhu.

juustokakulla ja pepsillä.

make, 
popperssi on hyvvää kaliaa. 50senttiä puolenlitran pullo ja vissiin jotaki 10%:sta.
täällä on olut valikoimat ihan holtittomia.

mutta pari kuvaa!!1

tää on meijän talon takapiha.


naapurissa tehään taloja.


tää on paikallisesta supermarketista. tescosta. 
käsittämätön supermarketti. löytyy ihan kaikkea tolla tescon nimellä.
oluesta silitysrautoihin. rullalautojaki löyty tescon nimellä.


tällastaki.


ja filmiä. 99 senttiä purkki. hullua. 
saa nähä millasta jäläkeä tullee.



waltteri.
tervetuloa. siisti paikka. kohtuu halpaa. kulkeminen ilmasta lähes.
olut myös. siistejä mäkiä huudeilla ja vielä siistimpiä taloja ja huudeja.
pesee milanon 100-0.

jatketaan taas...->

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeeh.
eimitn.

jonku 35S:nkö ostit?
vai SE, vai mikä se uuempi versio on.

nyt meneen->
joskus taas nettiin. ja joskus ehkä kämpille netti.
huh.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Teijän talon takapihalta varmaan vois ostaa hyviä huumeita, Timo!

Tässä meijän takapihalta.









Vältterille vielä sen verran, että jos saan peedeeäffiä, niin vois ainaki rivaatilla pistää näkyville. Ja yritän myyä sen sun porokuvan niille kanteen.

----------


## Jeesus

Ompa rattosan talvinen takapiha! Koska teille oikeen tulee "kesä"? Oltiin tossa jätkien kans vähän kairoja kiertelemässä muutaman saan kilsan verran, rapsakka -26 keli oli abt kokoajan. Makia oli palata takas värivaloihin kolmen päivän turneen jälkeen..no, ens viikonloppuna ollaan taas reissussa naapurimaassa!

Sormet ihan vitun jäässä sain muutaman kuvanki aikaan. Eipä ollu hirveesti liikkujia..
















Ton meidän takapihan ois kyllä ihan heti voinu vaihtaa timon takapihaan! Melko hehkeän näköistä asua tommosessa paskaläävässä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Missäpäin olitta liikkeellä? Aika lepposan näkösiä mestoja, kelepais mullekin!

Meijän takapihalla voi kelekkailla vielä kesäkuun tokalla viikolla, ainakin jäällä. Kävästiin muuten lauantaina tuala muutaman kymmenen kilsan päässä keleköillä. Ei mittään spektakulääriä, reenattiin vaan Deliaa pitkälle kelekkailuturaukselle parin viikon päähän. Joutuu työn merkeissä ajelemaan kansallispuiston läpi Qikiqtarjuaqiin...

Eivät ota minua matkaan.

----------


## Jeesus

itäkairaa kierreltiin. Harmi että lumipyry tuli 3 päivää liian myöhään, nyt sielä on jotain 40cm enempi puuteria mitä viikonloppuna  :Leveä hymy: 

Ottasko ne meikät mukaan. Valehtele että oon eskimo, ulkonäkö ainaki menis täyestä.

----------


## Valtteri

timo->

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Laitetaanpa kuva vuojelta 2007:



Printtasin tuon justiin isona. Tuli keväisen pirtsakka.

Jaamuttamitäpä! Villarihommia. Ketjut meni taas vaihteeksi poikki pari päivää sitten. Korjasin ketkut piikaliitäntäimellä, jonka ostin mauntainbaiksentterin Antilta.

Ei Kimmon tarvi muutaku laittaa raaka lihanpala suuhun ja tulla tänne puhuun suomia väärinpäin, niin meet kyllä eskimosta! Valtterilla on kyllä aika hieno, Lomo-henkinen kamera. Saa varmaan sellasia rupisen taiteellisia ja elämänmakusia kuvia. Jäämme oottamaan tuloxia.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikällä on netti talossa.
en lähe foorumilta enää ikinä. sekunniksikkaan. paitsi kohta bratislavan huudeille.
voisin ladata digikameran akun ja asentaa tänne kohta kuvia tästä maailmasta.

valtterin kamerassa on holtiton valovoima.
siitä pisteet. omassa rolleissa 3,5.

kävis ikeasta ostaan näkkäriä ja syömässä lihapullia. vois ees vähän kuvitella olevan lapissa.

-Ttt

----------


## Grissom

Sitten niitä kuvia kun on kerta nettikin. Heti. Pian

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

laitetaan nyt 2 kuvaa sitten.
tänään huudeilla hullu lumimyrsky.

mietin vaan millasena toi sataa lähivuorille. ja samalla niitä telluja ja laskukamoja jotka on oulussa.





huhuhuu.

netti saatiin. käytiin siellä joen toisella puolella. oikeessa betonilähiössä, mistä miksuki kerto.
aivan käsittämätön paikka. niin käsittämätön, etten kerro enempää vaan käyn kameroitten kanssa taltioimaan sen.
niin, netti joen toiseltapuolelta. upc, 9 euroa kuussa ja saatiin 4kk sopimus. hellurei.

valtterin kamerassa on muuten vitka! heti vei pisteitä meikän rolleilta.

ja löysin muuten täältä valokuvaliikkeen. hulluna vanhojakameroita myynnissä ja kaikkia kivoja eri filmejä. 
oli kehitysaineetki ja purkitki hyllyssä.
jos lähiviikoilla kävis ostaan itelle litkut tänne, niin ei tarvis käyttää kehittämöitä enää.

tescoon olut ostoksille->

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

> Jos tahot Bratislavan Ouluun niin se on tässä: 
> Been there done that.
> Ainoa paikka maailmassa, 
> a.) missä löysin aamuvesiä ostaessani verisen ruiskun maasta
> b.) salamat raivos taivaalla ilman ääntä
> c.) kerrostalon hissi oli pauottu ylileveäks niin, että se kulki vain satunnaisesti kerrosten välit
> d.) kerrostalon ulko-ovi aukesi vain elektronisesti eikä sitä saanut edes rikki hätätilanteessa, koska ikkunoissa oli kalterit
> e.) kerrostalot olivat mastodonttisia. 15 rappua, 200 kerrosta, loputon ihmismäärä
> 
> ...



nii joo.
siis just tuolta petzalkasta se netti käytiin hommaan. ja kerrostalot oli kerrostaloja, kirjaimellisesti. huh.
mietinki tänään kadulla ku näin nuita kofola pulloja jengillä käsissä, että mistä on nuin tuttu nimi. sitten muistin fillarifoorumin ja huitasin itteni tescon juoma osastolle ja pullo kofolaa käsiin.
ei ehkä ihan meikän makuun.
mutta heittäkää oulun postiosote niin pistän tuleen pikkupullon tuota litkua.
kai ne nesteitä kulettaa...?

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jatketaan nyt vielä.
kämppä:








tää on sinne petrzalkkaan päin. kuvaämpäri näköjään pienensi huikian panoraaman snadiksi.



huomena wieniin. ehkä.

-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

erehyttiin tuossa pari päivää sitten viikonlopun mittaseen pohjosen kameramiittiin. ohjelmaan kuulu jonkun joulupukin _VUOREN_ päälle kiipeämistä ja kumisaapaskävelyä.



dänx, oli hyvvää pullaa

----------


## Jeesus

Olipa vaan rules viikonloppu taas. Meinas vaan puskia vähän hikeä ton aikataulun kans ku piti rakentaa yks moottori, rämpiä umpihangessa kumisaappaissa, ajaa autolla 700km siirtymää puuterilumen perässä, huuattaa rotaxista nirri pois, juua kahavia, olla kameramiitissä kova jätkä, syyä pullaa ja puhua paskaa. Näpsin pari kuvaa tuosta lumisesta paratiisiosta.

Valtteri on meleko sissi kun raahas ittensä ton jetan pakoputkessa roikkuen Oulusta rolloon. 



Zyväsessä ihmeteltiin kelejä. Autostitsi on muuten siisti vempele! Kiikuppa maketzi johonki lähikukkulan päälle ja tekase 360 panoraama alueesta!


Ei ollu kyllä yhtään paskempaa keliä mahollista saada ulkoilupäiväksi!


Tota heinäpaalinkuskausvekotintaki aloin pajotteleen.


Suomen eniten kuvattu porokoira oli tietty messissä.




Muutama foto vielä Ruottin maakunnista, käytiin skouttaan uusia makkaranpaistopaikkoja!

















Että semmoset rallit. Hyvää ystävänpäivää muuten joka jantterille! Pitäkäähän luistit katossa!

----------


## Valtteri

tuo pakoputkessa roikkuminenki tuotti tulosta, auto pysy kasassa ouluun saakka. kannatti vähän uhrata kimmon isän uistinmazkuja.

oli kyllä keskivertoa parempi sunnuntai ja koko viikonloppu vaikka pikkuautoilla ei tullu harrastettua yhtään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. 
nyt pitää ottaa digikamera ite ulos ja ottaa vastaisku kuvia teikäläisille.
haastetta on, näyttää rollon vuoret niin siisteiltä.

uumama.

ulos siis->

-Tt

----------


## marco1

Huima tuo vaalea elukka Kimpelin tuplakoirakuvassa, jääkarhun ja koiran risteytys lienee se.

Tulis jo se hiihtoloma.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huimia kuvia! Kelekkakuvakki ehkä talaven parhaat!

Meitsitki oli sunnuntaina tallilla kelekanrassaushommissa. Ennen värkki ei muutaku paalitti heinää, nyt se vielä laittaa paalit järjestykseenki ja morjestaa naapurimaatalon emäntää samalla. Sääjettiin vetopuolta, kuluki vähän raskailla välityksillä. Nyt kirmaa taas.

Kävästiin testilenkit Mulukkuvuoren lähellä. Jos olis menty kauemmaksi, siellä olis kuulemma P**usaarikin.

Niijoo, kamera jäi kämpille.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.
täällä satoki lunta tännää.







hep hep.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Jotenki timon kuvista tulee mieleen eurooppa. Harmaata, vähän sielä täälä sinistä ja keltasta, haaleat liikennemerkit, volkkari golffi tien poskessa, ehkä vähän saksalaisen näkösiä ihmisä, lehettömiä puita, vieriviereen rakennettuja pintarappeutunueita kämppiä jne.  Millonkohan tuota sais aikaseksi matkusteluvaiheen täsä laiffissa. Viimeksi käyny JUGOSLAVIASSA 16 vuotta sitten. Ehkä täsä joku päivä vois miettiä. Mutta ens kesänä kuitenki YKÖSohojelmana on roadtrippi sonkaan. Timån kans speksattiin jo! Juho kaappilukijana alkaa pikkuhiliaa kiillotteleen jo Yetiä, pitää saaha siistejä kuvia! Ite aattelin ajaa nikkoautoilla samoja linjoja ko ei enää jalat taivu mäkimankelin selekään. Pelekkä kävely syväsen päälle tuotti polvissa makkeita tuskan vihlomisia. Jotenki tulee Pete-raasu mieleen aikojen takkaa. Jätkällä kieli hampaitten välissä jakamassa tuskaa, että pysty fillarilla ajamaan ku niin sattu jalakoihin.

Noni, unta kuulaan Basic Elementin tahdissa! Auf Wiedersehen!

----------


## tv.

Käväsin Levillä kutosviikolla. Oli perkeleen kylymä laskea loppuviikolla.







Pari viikkoa pitää mätääntyä töissä ja sitte uuestaan tuonne.

----------


## Jeesus

kaverin kans tosa opeteltiin maalaan kynäruiskulla ees jotain. Siistiä touhua, vois alkaa maalaamaan vaikka rekka-autoja ja lentokoneitä näitten jälkeen!!










Tommin tokassa kuvassa näkyy hyviä muistoja!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meillä on muuten oulunhimassa ihan samallainen ruisku.
löytyy semmonen snadi kompuraki sille. holtitonta!

mutta kimmo hei. aika karseesti maalasitta. jotaki värizilmää!
metallihohtokimalleväri -> fail!
metallihohtokimalleväri feidattuna mustaan -> fail!

mutta jos ite pystyy oksentamatta ziikaileen niin jeah baby!
jatkakaa!

kävin tänään käveleen jonku 15 kilsaa. täällä on ihan holtittomia paikkoja. ei voi käsittää miten ihminen on rakentanu itelle moisia asuinympäristöjä. filimille sain kuvia otettua. jospa joskus sais kehitettyä ja skannailtua jossaki.

-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

Jäi käymättä nuorena poikana se tyylikoulu, siks mulla oli mäkipyöräki maalattu tussilla mustaksi  :Irvistys:  Koitan skarpata ko opin jotain siistiä!

Huomenna rossaamaan Nikkovehkeillä, pakkasta vissiin -600. Ajatuksetki napsuu katki tommosessa kelissä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.
oisit tohonki maalannu ekaksi tussilla kirkkovenneitä ja kirosanoja. sitte ruiskulla joku saateenkaari siihen päälle/alle.

zbrbzz->

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.
löyty arkistojen kätköistä kuvia.
taitaa olla parinvuojen takkaa:





löytyyköhän täältä mustikoita... hmm...

-Tttttttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe! Suomi on mainio paikka. Aivan ässäkamaa, Timå. Tunnelmat palasivat heti männiköihin.

Meikä Iqaluitissa, Nunavutin pääkaupungissa. Istuskelen hotellihuoneessa ja kattelen ikkunasta Frobisher Bayn yli. Tänään kovat miitit alakerrassa, eilen istuttiin jo tuntikaupalla. Hyvin meni eka päivä ja meikä vielä organiseeras koko roskan. Yllättävää! 

Tosin kaikki, joiden piti lentää tänne, oli ongelmia joko lentojen tai hotellien kanssa. Toimistotäti-Rosemary järjesti trävelit, ko mie pyysin. En jaksanu tarkistaa. Mutta aivan sama, suck it up, boyz. Taf lak!

Paikalla kaikki isot kihot koulutuspuolelta. Piettelin jonku esityksenki, ja tuli hyvää palautetta. Meikä kuulemma puhhuu englantia eikä teknojargonia niinku monet muut. Oikiasti meikä kyllä puhhuu suomia, vaikka se kuulostaaki pelottavalta alienkieleltä.

Ehkä ne antaa mulle lissää töitä maaliskuun jäläkeen!

----------


## Jeesus

Siistejä kuveja Timo. oliko toi se UUS ja HIENO oukun bikepark? Mihin piti tulla helevetti vissiin 12x whistleri ja gondooli suoraan helsingistä!! Voi ***** mitä vouhotusta ja paskaa seki oli, paljompa tapahtu..niinku sillon naurettiinki  :Leveä hymy: 

Oltiin muuten tossa pihalla pakkasessa. Kohtuu holtittoman siisti keli vaikka veri jäätyki suoniin. Tein "elokuvan" ihan siittä!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jitsLH6RD14

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Asiallinen leffa! Pikkuautot lensi niinku varpuset, koirat kinaili kepistä. 

Jaha, apulaisministeri sano pomolle tänään, että meikälle pitää antaa uus kontrahti maaliskuun jäläkeen. Jep. Homma pulkassa. Töijen jäläkeen käytiin porukalla vetämässä tulisia kanansiipiä ja kaliaa. KALIAA. Taas tullu pari kuuta taukoa. Pomo on kova ottamaan, mutta se onki skotti. Työkaveri on intiaani, sihteerit inuitteja. Käsittämätön työpaikka. Ei mitään työaikoja eikä juuri työtehtäviäkään. Saatan jopa päästä Suomeen jussina?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Uus villitys kaikille!

http://www.freewebs.com/hoitola-kaokao/

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. kohtuu karmiva sivu.
painajaisia tiedossa!

nii. ja pari kuvaa:
tein aamupalaksi lättyjä!
vois melkei laittaa afrikkahösö hypetykset capslockki pohojassa...



slovakki.



-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Timo, ens kerralla ku näät ton slovakin, niin meepä ottaan 20-millisellä kuvia sen nenäkarvoista. Näyttäs taiteen ystävältä!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeje, rollolaiset (Leinonen ja Jokiranta) ruletti vuoden lehtikuvaajakisassa:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kulttuuri/2009...tml?origin=rss

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. 
leinonen kuuluisuuteen kertaheitolla. menipähä oikeelle tyypille palakinto.
meikällä on leinosen vanhakameraki perkele! ja tunnen sen kohtalaisen hyvin. oon melkei niinku voittaja itekki..?

toi 20mm piirtää ihan kohtuuella keskeltä, laiat aika starwarssia jo.
edellisiin 2 kuvaan oon sitä nixiä käyttäny, että oon iso800 kuvannu. digikohina on 2010 luvun juttu!

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, aika loistavia kuvaajia molemmat. Ja Timå voi totta kai kääriä tosta puoli ansiota itelle. Jätkähän on periaatteessa rahottanu Leinosen uran!

Aah, viikonloppu. Kelekkahommat. Saiskohan kuviaki. Jos löytys pehmeää lunta.

Enpä tiiä. Mutta.

Kahvi meni päähän.

----------


## Jeesus

Otappa make semmonen 20 kuvan fotoessee kelekkapäivästä sielä perillä!! Ite saa lojua oulussa tän viikonlopun, ihan kivaa, täälä on mukava hengailla. No mitäpä sitä pohjosessa ois tehnykkään, kelkastaki on moottori pöydällä ja kumisaappaissa reiät paikkaamatta! Kenkäheinätki on luultavasti lumen alla!

Tuli tosa mieleen, pitää vissiin alkaa oikeasti uskomaan että tää on hehkeä paikka!! Varsinkin näillä perusteilla!!

http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/Facebookis...lusta_782294+0

Poimintoja, voi *****  :Leveä hymy: 

_Riina Kortelainen puolestaan kehuu Oulua näin: "Oulussa on aivan loistavat pyörätiet ja nopeaa polkea, kun on tasaista. Oulun kaupoista saa kaiken tarpeellisen ja tarpeettoman. Oululaiset ovat rentoja."_

Onneksi itellä on vaihtoehtoja!

 :Leveä hymy: 

Ei meikällä muuta sitten täältä oulusta. Iltapäivästä on nikkoautochamppionshipit ja sun muuta. Vois ehkä kävässä ostaan kirkkaan pullonki jos jaksaa tämän oravanpyörälauantain jälkeen! Käet taskuissa!

Upposin tosa eilettäin muuten Pimp bikeen. Kattelin vahingossa kuvia tuolta meidän kotikyliltä. Löyty melko helmiä, oukun dh ratalta 2002. Huomatkaa toi kiertolinjan droppi tossa vieressä, oltiin me ajattelevaisia!!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2878149/



Niijoo ja sitten löyty tosta toisestaki hautausmaasta siistejä fotoja!

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10912/





Se siittä ja takas rattaille, pistäkää jotain piristäviä kuvia! Ja timo lähetä lättyjä tänne!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.
petterin tuolloinen ajotyyli ja tuo finnpeakki sopi kyllä niin hyvin yhteen.
nykyäänhän petteri kepittää meijät kaikki raalla! ja varmaan raan ulkopuolellaki...
tarkemminku muistelen, niin kyllähä petteri meikät kepitti levilläki. ja oukullaki...

kimmolle on lättypaketti tossa ikkunalaualla jo oottelemassa. tosin vähän puoleksi tyhjillään vielä.
pitää joku lokki käyä pyydystän tuolta joelta vielä, niin voi pistää slovakkipostiin tuleen kohti oulua.
varmaan ampuvat jollain hullulla tykillä kaikki postit täältä maailmalle. tai käyttävät jotain muuta epämäärästä tapaa.
laitetaan silti pari kuvaa:







-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kelekkaraportti jää lyhyeksi.

Läksittiin lauantaina Hösö-Miken kanssa vuonon yli kuminauhoilla. Meillä oli kivääri matkassa, aateltiin vähän rätkiä ilimaa siinä matkalla joutessa. Ja jos siihen kuulan eteen olis riekko vahingossa lentänyt, niin minkä me sille oltais voitu. Tahallaan ei ammuta, ku ei meillä oo lupia.

Sammutettiin kelekat, ja sen jäläkeen meikän skiidobombardieri ei enää inahtanukkaan. Bensapumppu ei saanu virtaa - eikä mikään muukaan. Rassattiin aikamme, sitten haettiin Scandicilla ja isolla reellä kelekka pois jäältä lojumasta.

Tais aivot jäätyä meikän fiksusta eletroniikkakelekasta. Huono liitin tai joku jossaki, ehkä kondensaatiota piireissä. Viikko sitten huomasin, että mittaritaulun valot räpytti oudosti pari kertaa.

Alettiin tuossa funtsia, että pitäis varmaan hommata toinenki kelekka ens talavelle. Joku Scandic vaikka, niin voi aina raahata tuon SDI:n kämpille tundralta.

Tässäpä siis vanha kuva:



P.S. Delia kävi tänään ajelemassa työkelekalla. Löyty kuulemma uskomattomia pehmeitä lumikenttiä noin kymmenen kilsan päästä!

----------


## Jeesus

Kokeilikko vaihtaa releet päikseen siittä boxista? Joskus niissä on vikaa. Toinen mikä sun kantsii tsekata on johtosarja + maakaapeli akulta, niissäkin on vikoja. Kyllä se siittä, USKON että pääset vielä joku kerta reissusta ajamalla takaisin!!

Meikä oli viikonlopun töissä, oulussa ja oulunsalossa rossaamassa. Hervottoman siistiä, rupes pysyyn vehkeet niin hyvin lapasissa että osat napsu ilmanvastuksen voimasta katki!! Tommosen videon tein (taas), nyt jopa vitun timmit rokit taustalla ja vitsikkäillä teksteillä varustetttu!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch9djx6XQDY

Kieli keskellä suuta veettiin päissään täysiä.



Ja maalissa juhlittiin voittajia..




Eipä täsä muutaku että ens viikonloppuja ootellessa! Lunta on tullu taas joku 80cm lisää tänne ouluunki. Melko käsittämätöntä, just meikä vielä nauro syksyllä että tää persläpi on siittä hyvä paikka harrastaa patteriautoilua, ku ei täälä oo talvea! No ei oo joo, oon kolannu lunta täälä parin kuukauen sissään enempi ku pohjosessa koko elämäni aikana!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, kokkeiltiin vaihtaa releet päittäin. Ei auttanu. Ja eikös koneen pitäis lähteä käyntiin vetämällä, vaikka se oliski rikki? En tiiä, mutta aattelin, että ehkä kyllä tai sitten ei.

Yleensä sähköviat liittyy maakosketushäiriöihin. Ja ysiysirosenttisen varmasti kyseessä on simppeli vika. Niinhän ne on aina. Eniveis, latasin akun ja lykin sen tänään paikalleen. Sen jälkeen laitan kissan puremaan johtoja, ja katsotaan, missä kohtaa se alkaa saada sähköiskuja.

Mutta alanpas katsella videoita. Asiallista että Åuluunkin on tullut talvi! Ehkä kantsis tuua kelekat sinne?  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ton videon jälkeen voisin muuttaa vaikka Ouluun! Voisin sitten lähteä Riina Kortelaisen kanssa vaikka pyöräilemään.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mikä ihimeen funktio tuolla vihiriällä palluralla on tuossa Paikkakunnan ja Viestien alla?

Maine?

Kävin heti antaan teille mainepisteitä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha. hullua.

kuvia mestoilta:

tesco. siis se hullu supermarketti:



sitte äske pari kuvaa huudeilta:





huomenna kouluun ekaakertaa perkele!
kysyn heti ekalta vastaantulialta että "WHERE IS YOUR FILMSCANNER, HNGH!!?"

-Ttt

----------


## Hösö

Jaa täälä o muilaki sähkövikoja....

Mulla o moposta takavalot hukassa...Tai no ku etujarrua painaa ni syttyy majakka, muuten o ihan pimiää...Harmi ku sielä ei oo releitä, oltas voitu Mekan kanssa postitella niitä eestaas ja testaila kummalla releet raksuttaa kovempaa...  :Sarkastinen: 

Samassa tekasin eilen kotarin jarrupatentin ja se pellaa paremmin ku hyvin!

Ja naapurin poika oli ostanu aika loihakan pelin! Viddu kolomesattaaKAHEKSANkytäkuutioisenkakstahin! Tosa alakaa oleen jo enempi löylyä ku saapissa ja jetassa yhteensä! :No huh!:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jep, kelekkä lähti taas käyntiin akun lataamisen jälkeen. Joko vika oli maassa tai akun lataustilassa. Vaihtoehtoina myös kondensaatio pensatankissa ja eletroniikan sykkyröissä.  Frustroivaa.

Mikä Hösöllä tilanne?

Mondo-lehteen lähti kuvat eilen, näkynevät huhtikuun numerossa, ja pomo tarjos uutta sopparia seuraavalle kymmenelle kuukaudelle. Saattaa siis olla mahkuja livetä Suomeen juhannukseksi? Boss jo vähän indikoi, että saa taas mennä ja tulla miten haluaa.

Finanssikuvioiden positiivisen nytkähdyksen ansiosta tänään lähtee uuzi walkaround-linzzi tilaukseen. Vielä jostain käytettynä 5D, joskus...

Tescon putiikki on häkellyttävän kaunis!

----------


## Hösö

> Jep, kelekkä lähti taas käyntiin akun lataamisen jälkeen. Joko vika oli maassa tai akun lataustilassa. Vaihtoehtoina myös kondensaatio pensatankissa ja eletroniikan sykkyröissä.  Frustroivaa.
> 
> Mikä Hösöllä tilanne?




No mie löysin sähköt. Jos haluaa kotarin takavalon palamaan, on vaihdettava etulamppu...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  :No huh!:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

ajaksie sillä "kotarilla"? 
vai onko tää "kotari" joku virtuaali mopo?
tietokone aina sillontällön heittää jotain vikaa siihe. ja voi ostella uusia renkaita ja jousia siihe.
sitte sillä pääsee ajamaanki. vähän niinku motocrossmadnes yhistettynä mopon säätämiseen!
sitte sen vois ohojelmoia jollekki iphonille ja voisit kuskata kotaria joka paikkaan taskussa.
uujea!

mite ois kuvia rovaniemeltä? vähän ikävä lappia...

nii. ja koulussa käyty. hieman eri mesta mitä milanossa.
2 pimiötä. 1 studio. 1 kaappi täynnä kameroita lainattavaksi. ja kaikki on ihan vapaasti käytettävissä. huh!
kävinki eilen ostaan kehitteet ja kiinnikkeet ja tänään ikeasta vähän suppiloa ja kannua.
ens viikolle pimiötä päiväksi vielä.
nii. ja filmiskannereitaki siellä on!

samoten kaikki muut studiot on jotenki toisesta maailmasta. aika itäeurooppalaista.
lasi ja keramiikka pajoillekki pääsee tyyliin ominavuin uuneja lämmittään ja lasia puhaltaan melekei. siistin taiteellisen rentoa. meikä pitää!

heitän digikameralla vesilintua kohta. oikiasti.
ostan keskikoon kameran ja alan imppaileen pimiö kemioita!

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nii.
ja ku meikä nyt ei kauheena tellua päässy laskeen tänä talvena.
nii löin jo itteni kanssa lukkoon laskureissun pallakselle kesäkuun alakuun.
siellä pitäs kurussa olla vielä lunta kesäkuun puoleenvälliin/loppuun asti.

nii oisko tyyppejä mukana menossa?
kimmo? make?
ois siistiä jos ei ihan yksin tarttis lähtä tunturiin.
vois yöpyä jossaki siellä. siellähä niitä laavuja ja kämppiä on.

HÄ!?

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kuulostaa aika rennolta koululta! Siellä ei vissiin murehdita liikaa, jos joku Timo Rovaniemeltä polttaa itsensä parituhatasteisella lasivaasilla. Nykyään holhotaan ihan liikaa. Teepä meille parit design-maljakot siellä?

Hei, ootko miettiny, että Timo ei ole kovin raflaava design-nimi. Alvar Aaltokin oli varmasti joku Yrjö Vesilätäkkö ennen kuin huomasi, että vaasit eivät jostain syystä käy kaupaksi. Journalistikaveri muutti etunimensä Seposta Artturiksi, että nimi raflaisi paremmin artikkeleiden yhteydessä. Tiukka peliliike.

Pallas kesäkuussa kuulostais täydelliseltä. Mie alan hiljalleen sumplia mahdollista Suomen keikkaa kesäkuussa nyt, kun työkuviot selvisi. Olis niin hienoa tulla, että ei mitään rajaa.

----------


## Teemu N

Mie voisin lähtä messiin jos päivät sattuu sopivasti.
Tellu kauden avaus luvassa ma-ti Levillä, ei oo vaan kerenny laskemaan tänä vuonna  :Hymy: 
Kimmo vois tulla hinaamaan meitä ylös kelkalla  :Hymy:  Sais sekin sitten kauden lumella päätökseen...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Menemme Pallakselle toteamaan, että eihän täällä ollutkaan lunta. Onneksi siinä on se Jerisjärvi vieressä, Kimmon vehkeethän menee veen päällä. Telluilla perässä!

Linjasin eilen kelkasta sukset huvikseni. Tahto vähän hyökkäillä. Syy: aurasi. Nyt harottaa. Kimmo, miten homma pitäisi tehdä oikeaoppisesti? Otin välykset pois vetämällä suksen kärjet sisäänpäin. Säädin. Suksien etuosa nyt 5 mm leveämmällä kuin takaosa aika läheltä kärkeä mitattuna.

Ananasakääpä. Menikö oikein?

----------


## Hösö

Joo se o just semmonen virtuaalimopo. pellaan sitä tällä uuella AIFOUNKOLOMEKEELLÄ! kiitos soneralle siitä! EI MAKSANU MITTÄÄN! vitu siistiä ku voi kokoajan lisäilä tähän uusia OMINAISUUKSIA  :Leveä hymy: 


Huomena vois amistella ja mennä ulos juomaan kaliaa. tänää o vaa mähötty sisälä ja juotu kaliaa...

ja jos haluaa kuvia rollosta, varmaan kannattaa kuuklettaa...ei tuu tätä paikkaa ikävä ku assuu täälä. perseestähä se o muualta tänne haikaila...3v riitti meikälle...ei kiitos enää ikinä... :Vihainen:  :Leveä hymy: 

vois taas joku pv virtuaalimopoilla ja vaikka mukakuvailadigikameralla, mut ehä mie kuvaile ku en pistele niitä veppivoorumeja täytheen.....

Ei mulla muuta, jatkas mähöämistä sisälä ja jois kaliaaa...

kirjotellaan taas seuraavankerran kaliapäissään tänne...

 :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

siinä vielä se kuuklekuva

----------


## Jeesus

Katotaan make ja timppa tota pallashommelia. Periaatteesa meikälle nyt kävis ihan mikä vaan ja millon vaan. Kaikki on ihan auki, oon sellanen dynaaminen liikkuja!! Meikällä vaan tahtoo toi polvihomma olla vähän arvotus, mutta jos liikkuu metrin tunnissa niin eikhän tuo mee ihan niinku silleen omalla painollaan!! Make, jos tuut ajoisa tänne niin lähetään retkelle vuokattiin?  :Leveä hymy:  Sama systeemicämppin sinne jonnekki rinteeseen ja jalat taskussa pyöritään mäkiä alas!

***** mikä viikonloppu! Tosa periantaina hyökin rolloon, motti kiinni kelekkaan, 1:30 nukkuun, aamusta ylös ja aurinkoon baanalle, klo 14:30 oltiinki jo kotitallissa nostelemassa työkaluja hyllyyn ja motti purettu osiksi..sitte kaupan kautta helevetin kyytiä takas Ouluun ja huomenna rikkoon viel nikkoautotki silppuriksi. Rentoa hommaa ja vitun halapa viikonloppu!

Meitsillä oli ihan tarkotus ottaa timpalle jokunen kuvatus rollosta, mutta vitutus oli sitä luokkaa tänään ton episoodin jälkeen että pakkasin samaa tahtia vehkeet auton konttiin ja luistit katossa takas kämpille pötkötteleen. Ens viikonloppuna otan revanssin!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
kyllä täällä jaksetaan ootella.

eilen oli meikilläki jotenki holtiton päivä.
3:lla linja-autolla liikuttiin. jokkainen niistä hajos tienpäälle.
tai ku sähköbusseja ne oli, niin niistä tippuu semmoset piiskat pois langoilta, niin hiljenee tyysti semmonen. kai niihinki vois lipot ja harjattomat laittaa..?

sitten illasta mentiin tescoon safkaostoksille, nii ihmeteltiin ku ovien eteen on parkkeerattu ambulanssi. sisään päästyä siellä on kahen kassan välissä verilammikoita enemmänku oon ikinä nähny. ja niitten eessä nainen tuolilla jolta on sääri siottu kiinni ja pari hoitajaa...
joltaki oli sääri vissiin lauennu jotenki, että siitä oli tullu verta parin neliömetrin verran lattioille.

jäi about puolet suunnitelluista ostoksista kaupanhyllylle sen nähtyä.
ite ku päästiin kassalle, niin joku onnekas ajo semmosella päältäajettavalla siivouslakasialla lammikoitten yli. tescossa semmosta.

lättyjen syöntiä seuraavaksi. nam.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Kuulostaa seikkailulta, verilammikoita ja siivouslakasimia  :Leveä hymy: 

Ton verran ehin kuvata tänään, ennenkuin hermot repes!



Noo, aamusta nikkoileen! Niijoo Make, just noin niinku sannoit kait. Ei meikä tiä oikeen, kun omassa vekottimessa klappaa sukset abt 10cm molempiin suuntiin..kohtuu epävakaa ajaa  :Leveä hymy:  Kokeile kiristää etupukin jousta hieman, sekin vähän auttanee.

----------


## Jeesus

Vois melkeen alkaa itekki lähetteleen jollekki mr kärpätille mailia että ponssaisko mullekki pipon! Sain muuten kerran nesteeltä (huoltoasema) kaks pipoa, ku marssin makseleen suklaapatukoita teboillin pipo päässä! Ne oli hyviä hetkiä net!!

Tänään veettiin munaravia nikkoautoilla. Olipa hervoton päivä, aurinko alkaa lämmittään!! Oikeen tuntu että nyt on pojjaat kevät! Ei paskempaa, kuvatki tuntu natsailevan.























Lopuksi viel harjattiin täysiä rata ympäri. Saatiin vielä hiki päähän, ihan tuntu niinku ois jotain tehnykki!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Nikko-autot kirmaa onnellisesti kevätauringossa! Oulu rulez!1 Voitas Kimmo tosiaan hyökkäillä Vuokattiin, jos pääsen Suomeen. Alan nyt neuvotella konsulttihallitusneuvoston kanssa asian judanssipuolesta ja liittyvistä haaranasioista.

Pyöräasiaa vaihteeksi muuten: tilazin linzzin, Känön 24-105 f4 L. Pitäis olla ihan hyvä ja kestävä. Piirrot ja kontrastit magiat. Jos sais jossain vaiheessa käytetyn 5D:n tolle kaveriksi. Tänään poljin töihin -32:ssa.

Tsekkaillkaapa kansikuva lärpykästä nimeltä Kumppani - Maailman Kuvalehti.

----------


## Liraren

Kenen tuo dobberi on ja mikä sen nimi on?

----------


## Grissom

Empä ole virallisesta nimestä tietoinen, mutta veikkaisin sen olevan äkkikuukletuksella WonderWorker Gentleman Gem, tutummin Ramses

t. m

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Se on Matti Salmisen Musti von Almen, narttu parhaasta päästä!

Raakkasin vaihteeksi vanhoja kuvia vuonolta:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kuva-arvotus:

___/\___ 


vastaus:
maken kuvien histogrammi. ehehehehehehehehehe

näin hyvän kivijalan jäläkeen voisin avata kalian.
tänään käytiin eläintarhassa.
näin LEIJONAN ja KOSKETIN SARVIKUONOA SELEKÄÄN SORMELLA!!!!!!
samoten näin pieniä apinoita, ilveksen, pantterin, KARHUN, strutsin ja magnustin perkele!

otin filmikuvia iha homona. ens viikolla pitäs pimiöön sulkeutua ja skannailla teille tänne ihasteltavaksi kuvia.
vielä jouvutta hetken oleen bratislavan kuvapimennossa.

nii ja KIRAFFEJAKI SIELLÄ OLI!!!!!1!![HÖSÖVOUHOTUSTA]!1!!!111

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Oli keskiharmaapäivä! Kirahveja ei näkyny.

----------


## Jeesus

Kävin tänään oulunsalossa, en nähnyt giraffeja.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Soitin kirahveille mutta oli varattu.

Tellupaketti tilattu! VIIMEINGI! Kevyt ja letkeä setti, ei mitään läskiä.

----------


## Hösö

makella hyvät läpät ja kuvat!

ja ouluvouhotusta!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muuten hyvä, mutta rajasivat jotenki onnettomasti:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho. siisti.
mite valasit intiaanin?
näyttäs 2 salamia sivuilta jne jne.

äske käytiin balettia ziikaan slovakian kansallis ooppera/baletti/teattrissa.
WARHOLE.
oli maalaaja graafikko taiteilija andy warholesta tehty baletti/nykytanssi show.

oli ihan katottava esitys. jne.

huomenna käet saveen.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Eijole salamia. Olin teltan sisällä ite paistamassa makaroonia. Peniska kurkki reiästä ja napsin kuvan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.
laitoikko edes makarooniin salamia?
...siisti kuva siltiki. nuin rajattunaki. hieno ilme eskimolla edelleenkin.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei, makaroonissa oli vain silavaa.

Tunnen tämän Heather-tyttösen oikein hyvin, ja värkättiin tuon savupiipun aukon kanssa. Teltta oli sellainen puurunkoinen paksu kangasteltta. Menin sinne pentuja karkuun, ku olin Parks Canadan nuorisoleirillä jeesaamassa tundralla.

Eilen oli tulet taivaalla, kävin vähän räpsimässä.

Mitä ihmiset syövät Bratislawassa?

----------


## Hösö

isin tekemää jauhelihasoosia tietty! 

varmaa tänää o ärseehommia tiiossa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. hösö tiesi aika hyvin.
kaikkea kotitekosta mättöä.
kannaa, lihhaa, lihhaa, jauhelihhaa, kuivalihhaa, perunaa, kaalia, porkkanaa, lihhaa, valakosta leipää, olutta... eli aikalailla mitä vois kuvitellakki tän jengin nauttivan.

tänään valokuvaustunnilla oli ihan siistiä. tai ei se mikään tunti ole oikein. semmonen 2 kerroksinen ateljee huone, missä on hulllut ikkunat. ja missä sitten kaikki oleilee miten sattuu missä sattuu ja tehden mitä sattuu.
meikä luki valokuvakirjoja slovakiasta.
opettaja luki jotaki a4:sia.
jotkut oli tietokoneilla.
jne.
paitsi yhellä tyypillä oli synttärit ja se oli tuonu mukanaan pullon viinaa!
semmosta yrtti viinaa. vaan 38%:sta. se joi ite ja tarjos kaikille. opettajaki kisko sitä urakalla.
hyvvää se oli helevetti. kävin äsken ostaan itellekki tescosta ½litran pullon. nam nam.

ens tiistaina piän presentaation suomesta, rovaniemestä ja omista kuvista. kai projisoin niitä seinälle ja puhun paskaa jonku kymmenenkaks minuuttia.

levi kuvia näytän ainaki. jamesonipullokorkki kimmon. jne jne.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

haha, pyyä jotain kuvaamaan vielä toi sun presentaatio vaikka belengillä ja orjasalamalla!! 

Oikeestaan ne Levin kuvathan on ne ainoat tärkeät kuvat koko arkistossa  :Leveä hymy:  Niijooniin, muista näyttää jotain noriankuviaki!!

Torstai, meikä pohjosessa. Melko perkelen siistiä!! Takas talliin rassaileen ->

----------


## Valtteri

hehhee, täällä sitä osataan



ja sitte voiki luontevasti kattoa tämän:

http://www.hs.fi/autot/artikkeli/Jap.../1135244006782

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onko teillä valtteri koira?
osaako se uia avannossa?

käytiin tänään kiinalaisessa safkaan.
täyspalvelu raflassa alkupala, pääsafka ja kalia alta 10 euroa.

meikän autokuume kasvaa. 
slovakiasta toukokuussa auto ja sillä suomeen slovakian kilivillä. kai.
sitten suomessa joko romuttamolle ajo tai verojen maksu ja myynti jollekki jampalle.

tyypeillä suosituksia "varmaksi" parinsaan autoksi?
...täältä sais kyllä nuita kaikenmaailman itäeuroopan autoja... 
jos semmosen hommais...

-Ttttttt

----------


## Valtteri

ei oo, mutta tuo on aina välillä lainassa. oon oppinu nykyään että koirat = rentoja. avantouintiin ei kyllä ryhtyny ainakaa.

tuo ihmeessä joku eksoottisempi auto! mietippä mimmosia pelennikuvia saa semmosesta jostaki oikeen kunnon purkista, yrttiviinapäissään neliällä salamalla valaistuna. elä ainakaan mitään "oikeeta" autoa ota sieltä matkaan, niitä saa täältäki. 

näitä taas kovin helposti ei:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.
nuo näyttää just niiltä mitä oon katellu paikallisista autokaupista.
trabantti nurmikko ja sammal sisustukselta. joku vuohi tais tulla yhen kaupan mukana takakontissa.

silläki perustelisin sitä idänauton ostoa, että sen varmaan osaa ihan kukavaan korjata, jos tosta itäeuroopan läpi ajais helsinkiin. senku pysäyttää jonku kadullakulkian ja sanoo että vaihappa mutterit ja pultit tonne ku tulee savua!? dubritej ahoi!

lisää fernettiä ja olutta ja liian halpaan kapakkaan juomaan liian halpaa olutta.
vaihto-oppaassa sais lukea slovakian kohalla: "alkoholisoitumis vaara"

tulukaa kylläileen perkele.
makeki kanadasta ottaa reen ja valiastaa pari huskyä ja hurauttaa nopiasti tonavan varteen. eikö?
kimmoki vois korjata sen kelekan moottorin ja ajjaa sillä täysillä tänne?
samotn hösö, sillä virtuaali ifonella lentää teleportissa tänne?
ja valtteri ryanairilla.
tiitti vois tulla lastenrattailla ja juho ajjaa hiacella varovasti ja hennosti pikkuteitäpitkin kruisaillen.

mite ois?

-Ttt

----------


## Valtteri

pratislava ois kyllä siisti nähä, ei varmaan maksais ryanairitkaan viikonloppuretkelle ihan mahottomia.

tosta trapantista tuli mieleen tää, näytettiin meillä koulussa joskus oppimateriaalinaki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRX7E0yZxh0

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Kaverilla olis kolme veto-huskya, eiköhän tuo lainaa. Mitähän ne syö, lihasoosia? Varmaan pitäis ainaki kolme purkillista ottaa matkaan.

Skippasin tänään työpäivän ja lähin Bryce-duudsonin kanssa kiipiämään Mt. Duvalin päälle. Aurinko paisto aivan timanttina. Kipastiin sellaiset 700 m ylöspäin lumirinteitä kelkan jälkiä seuraillen, ja juotiin litra teetä huipulla. Kattelin ylhäältä työpaikkaa. Siellä kolleegat ahersi mielissään! Matkalla löyty aivan tajuttoman siistejä puuderilumikenttiä ja täydellisiä slouppeja telluille. Duvalin takaa löytyi paikallisten moottorikelkkaleikkiareena, kymmenmetrinen lumilippa ja kaikkia muuta hauskaa.

Otin kuvija!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh. siistiä.

käytiin eevan kanssa pubissa.
otin ½tuopin olutta ja ison lasin viiniä. 
maskso 2.30.
piti juua vielä toinen olut.

ja joku vielä kehtaa ottaa opintolainaa vaihtoon lähtiessä...

ens viikolla vois katella autokauppoja taas...
http://aro-10.autobazar.eu/104-id840401.html
http://aro-10.autobazar.eu/12i-id685269.html

-Ttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

saatana.
autokaupat alkaa jarraan ku tajusin (luin netistä) että ei se autolla suomeen ajaminen oo niin helppoa että käyn hakeen kaupasta auton ja hurautan euroopan läpi tervolaan puusaunan viereen parkkiin.

ekaksi pitää vissiin joku väliaikasiirtorekisteröinti tehä täällä ja hommata paikallinen vakuutus.
sitte suomeen ajaa iisisti ja tullissa säätää hullut vakuutukset, verotukset, tarkastukset ja paperit että ei kiitos.
en niin tajua miten ihmiset ostaa AUTOJA VAPAA-AJANKÄYTTÖÖN, kun se on niin helvetin hankalaa ja kallista. joku liikennevakuutus 400euroa vuojelle... huh. 

parin saan auton vois ajaa suoraa romuttamollekki kylläki. samalla poistaisin yhen auton tältä maapallolta. kai se ois vuojen vihiriä ja hyvä teko.

tai sitten jos vuokrais auton pariksi päiväksi ja sopis palautus paikaksi tukholman vaikka. 
ja ajais yötämyöten jonku vuokraferrarin suomeen. ei se niin kivaa kyllä olis.

tai sitten joku vois tulla urheena suomesta hakeen täältä kahta ihmistä toukokuun viimesenä päivänä nii sais lisäkuskeja ja bensanmaksajia loppumatkalle..

lähtiskö kimmo hiluxilla? voitas paluumatkalla käyä makea kattoon gröönlannissa!???

vai voiko näitä veroja ja tulleja kiertää?
alan anarkisti.

-Tttt

----------


## Grissom

Nyt on koiruus testattu porojen osalta ja paimennustaipumusta on. Tässäpä viikonlopun kuvasaalis

----------


## Jeesus

Rules hommia ku Miksu ja Halo opiskelee tota poronhoitoa. Ite opiskelen nyt auton maalaamista. Eilen nokka pakkelissa suhin mersun kylykiä 9 tuntia, saa nähä kehtaako tota enää näyttää päivänvalossa  :Leveä hymy:  Sit ku ton homman osaan täyellisesti niin voidaanki perustaa poromaalaamo tai joku vastaava molemmat lajit yhistelevä siisti juttu!!

Kävästiin tosa muuten Ruottisa. ***** ko holtittomasti lunta!! Ihan överisiisti paikka. Ens lauvantaina uuestaan! Ja Timo, tuola EI pysty laskeen, liian pieni mäki ja ihan vitun kaukana kaikesta. Siirtymähiihtoon menis kolme päivää.
















Nii mitä jätkät juhannuksena. Joko timo on sillä uudella kiiltävällä trabantilla Rollosa sillon. Entä make, rapetsihommia saarenkylän takapihalla? Juho voi jo varautua pakkaileen reppuun olusia ja rasvaan Yetistä ketarit. Valtteriki vois vetää jotain mahahappoja litran ennenku tulee roaniemelle ettei  mee koko reissu oksenteluksi! 
Niijoo muuten, pääsiäisen korvilla 10 päivän talvilomat, ***** ko mahtavaa!!! Ruotti kutsuu sillonki!

Valtteri sano sieki jotaki.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hei kimmo.

juhannus ois tarkotus vietellä vielä tuntemattomassa paikassa.
eevalle sanoin jo että saatan lähtä ukkojen kanssa norjaan juomaan kaliaa ja ottaan valokuvia.
että nyt mahottomat suunnitelmat peliin!

joka vuotinen narviik vois olla kova. tai ehkä ennemmin vois tromssassa käyä? sieltä pohojseenpäin, jos noordkapissa kävis ja sieltä jostaki perseestä takasi?

yöt taas mustalaisten tyyliin teitten varsilla kokkoa poltellen?
hä!?

tai sitten jotain muuta?

huomenna pitäs pimiöön mennä.
ekaa kertaa piitkään aikaan kaateleen kemikaaleja purkkeihin.
saa nähä mitä tulee. ei oo ku 3 kino ja 1 rulla filimi rössittävänä.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Millon nää Kimmo alat poromieheksi?

Uaah, taas vähän hommia pukkaa. Kolome webbisivuprojetkia, täyspäivätyö ja kaikkia muuta. Nyt tartten kyllä lissää pahhaa kahavia, että herään eloon tästä arjesta.

Pitäskö jossaki vaiheessa paiskasta nettiin sellanen kuvaportaali Rollo-topizin hemmoille? Vähän offroad-tyyliin, mutta siistimpi? Mulla olis siihen reseptit, ei olis iso homma säätää. Jampoille log-init ja sen sellaset. Vähän kustomimpi ulkoasu ku Offroudilla, Timå voi disainata kuuleja juttuja.

Mie alan siikaileen lentolippujen hintoja. Pittää vielä kahtua, että pääseekö, mutta vähän kyllä on ikävä juhannus-Suomea. Vois lähtiä sinne Norjaan virittään trapetseja ja ratsastaan lehmillä ja ottaan kuvia keskiyön auringosta. Tromssa-Kvalöya-Kuu-Rovaniemi akseli vois toimia!

----------


## Jeesus

Make!! Antti on aktivoitunu ofroudin kans, toisaalta vois olla ihan siisti joku oma kuvapankkiyhistelmäblogilifestylekansio meille kaikille joka ois omissa käsissä. Ei tulis välttämättä tollasia 3vuoden käyttökatkoksia  :Leveä hymy:  Suunnitteleppa, ku sulla kuulostaa olevan tuota luppoaikaa. Ite ei ehi ku pitää vaihella hammasrattaita nikkoautoihin!

Juhannukseksi voitas heittää nopalla joku paikka, jokanen hiihtää sitte paikalle sovittuun kellonaikaan ja nyyttikestimeiningillä! Tuo nuotio+parkkipaikka kuulostaa aina varmalta valinnalta. Meikä on messissä, miksu ja halo lähtee kans mukaan jos ei satu taas vaihteeksi työputki juhannukseen. Halpallaki on nyt passi ja pääsee mukaan reissuun. No ei näitä ennenkään oo suunniteltu, mennään johonki ja mietitään mihin sitten!

Lohvootitki vois olla siistit. Vetäs sinne niin huistin vittuun ku pääsee!?

__
__
__

_Nusfjord - parhaiten säilynyt kalastajakylä Lofooteilla.__www_

__
__
__
_-_ _Majoitusvaihtoehtoja_
_- Aikoinaan Lofooteille kerääntyi tuhansittain ammattikalastajia, joiden jäljiltä on jäänyt idyllisiä kalastusmajoja, joissa voi majoittua huokeasti ja vielä merihenkisesti. Veneenkin saattaa saada käyttöönsä samassa paketissa._
__
__
__
_-_ _Kiipeily_
_- Lofootit ovat kalastajan unelma ja saaliiksi voi saada vaikkapa komean turskan._
_- Valassafareilla voi nauttia elämyksellisestä merimatkasta ja bongailla valaita._



MIETTIKÄÄ, OMA VENE!! Oisko holtitonta koittaa semmosella vetää vaikka mutka huippuvuorilla!! Pistetään hautumaan! Ois muutenki perhanan siisti perheloma, miksu tulee helposti merisairaaksi ja korkeat paikat hieman huimaa! Ite en osaa uida enkä pysy enää kalliossa kiinni, paitsi vaakatasossa. Siittähän se lähtiski  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

nonni.
kuullostaa jo liian suunnittelulta.
jos mietitään uuestaan kesäkuun alussa?

olin tänään pimiössä koko päivän.
sekottelin kehitteet ja kiinnitteet ja sitten sulloin filmit purkkeihin ja nesteet perään. vähän heiluttelua ja valamiit negat kuivuun! sitten skanneria ja kuvat digitaalisiksi.
tässä vähän maisemia täältä:











ens viikolla paperit ja sörsselit niille ja veis homman analogisena loppuun asti ja vedostas alkuun ainaki A4:sia nuista.

myyn kohta läppärin ja kännykän ja alana kouluttaa kirjekyyhkyjä perkele!

-Tttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

http://suksikiertue.com/?p=235


HEI JÄTKÄT!
nyt timolle uus laskuasu ku entinen on revenny.

eli äänestäkkää tota 4 kuvaa!
4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4

eli tää:


mahollisimman monella tietokonneella vielä niin timo kiittää!

ja iha sama vaikka joku toinen kuva ois parempi.
nelonen!

perkele!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No parashan se oli selevästi! Äänestän kohta toisellaki konneella, ku testailen kämpillä uutta langatonta nettiä. Paitti että IP taitaa olla siinäki sama, ku ollaan saman reitittimen takana. Paitsi jos...

Mutta emme nyt mene lisempää tekniikan maailman kiehkuroihin, vaan säilymme asiassa.

Hehe, Timo, aika uniikkeja nuo jäbän mustavalkokuvat. Viehättävän näköstä seutua, ehottomasti!

Joo, jos Norjaa suunnittelee liikaa, se katoaa. Parempi ku keitellään kahavikokoukset päivää ennen ja aletaan katteleen, että löytyskö jostaki tienlaiasta joku Norja-viitta. Mutta turskan kalastus kuulostaa aika hyvältä. Sitähän vois illalla paistella jossaki ojanpohjalla. Hösöltä vois löytyä joku megaresepti?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

muaaaahhh!!!!!
MURSKAVOITTO!  41 ääntä jo!

tai toivotaan ettei kukaan saa puoltasuomea omalle puolelle.
...vois käyä jotain flaiereita jakaan kadulla... pressan vaalitki on menossa täällä, niin samalla kai toiki menis..?


norjanreissusta...
ite vois hakia jotaki näyttelyapurahaa ja tehä tosta reissusta valokuvanäyttelyn. jos siitä tulis jopa niin legendaarinen. tai vähintään tekastas kaupungin kirjaston seinälle jotaki.
rollon muut galleriat perii maksuja ja vuojen pari jonotuksetki niihin on...

äske libanonilaista safkaa ulkona ja nyt olutta...
nam.

-T

----------


## kmw

> http://suksikiertue.com/?p=235



Mut tossa joukossa nelonen ON selvästi best, näin maalikon silmään.

*odottelee lisää*

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

hahaa!
kiitoskiitos.
parempi ois voittaa tää nyt.

laitetaan nyt pari kuvaa vielä slovakialaisesta ympäristöstä mustavalkofilmille tallennettuna:





-Tttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jaaha, alanpa mieki laddaileen kuvia nettiin. Ois vaikka mitä hiihtokuvia, voi jösses. Kansiot pullistelee.



Printtasin tuon just A3-koossa. Tuli aika makia! Isot kuvat on siistejä.

Edit. Timo, jäbän mustavalot on kellertäviä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. 
epsonin v700:sen mustavalkoskannausohjelma teki tommosen keltasen huen nuihin, nii se näytti kivalta niin jätin enkä vieny harmaaksi asti.

hiihtokuvia kiitos mielellään.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Viime viikonloppuna hiheltiin ympäri takamettiä. Menossa oli mukana Tiili-David, Tilasto-Stephanie, Delia ja meikä. Päätettiin jättää vuonot ja siirtyä oikeiden ihmisten hiihtämiseen eli ylämäkihiihtoon. Pitkä-Austin ja Mini-Kim lähtivät vuonolle, sillä siellä oli vähemmän mäkijä ja näki pitkälle.

Niinpä suuntasimme gradienttiin. Ja ylämäet olivatkin hyviä! Hiki tuli, ja reppuun laittamani lisäpainot tuntuivat jaloissa. Ensin piti hiihtää vain sääasemalle, mutta innostuimme liikaa ja päätimme hiihtää Teekivelle asti. Siellä ihmiset käyvät juomassa Teetä. Meillä oli vain vettä, mutta sentään oli vanhaksi menneitä pähkinöitä Tilastolla takin taskussa. Juhlimme niitä kivellä. Siinä matkalla tein muuten pari tellukäännöstä murtsikoilla. Tellut tulevat parin viikon sisällä.

Kolmen ja puolen tunnin hiihdon päälle Tiilellä alko vähän olla raskas olo. Mutta kämpillä odotti tee ja mahdollinen pulla. Tänä viikonloppuna Tilasto soitteli taas hiihtotunnelmissa, mutta hyvästä ilmasta huolimatta päätin jäädä kipeänä kotiin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Teekivi, viimein:

----------


## Hösö

ykkös kuva ja nelos kuva parhaimmistoa! mutta ääni tippu neloselle! tietty!


meikälä o paskana tuo järkkärin akun laturi, timo, annappa omas mulle ku kuvaat vaan negalle.

eilen käytiin kemisä, toelisuuesa soli tervolasta paakkolaan ja siitä vähä ohi, ni rällää leluautoila! muute hyvät geimit, mutta tamia tiputtaa vetarit eestä ku saa pienen näpäytyksen renkaaseen...notsogod!  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hösö

nii joo, pakotin jätkät äänestää nelosta, varmaa parisataa ääntä tuli heti lissää...tai ainaki 2

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

make. teikän on ehoton päästä telluilla laskeen tonne.
siellähän näyttää ihan laskettelukeskukselta jo!

ja suksikiertueen valokuvaskaba kiristyy! (http://suksikiertue.com/?page_id=203)

meikällä on tiukka kilipailia, tuo paska 2:s kuva.

eli nyt kimmo herää maanataina teknologia elämään oulussa nokian rakennuksessa ja kertoo kaikille työkavereille että äänestää 4 kuvvaa! ja tekkee jonku nokiahaxin tonne että kaikkien äänet kulukeutuu  nelos kuvalle!

pakko saaha tuo laskuasu. lasken muuten alasti enskauen laskut!

-tt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaa. ompa muuten siisti äänestys.
poistat omat evästeet niin voi äänestää ite uuestaan ittiä.
perkele.
jos toi kakkonen menee ylijohtoon, niin laitan mailia tonne että vilperillä voi voittaa... paska.

-T

----------


## Grissom

^Joo ehottomasti reklamaatiot jos vilungilla voittaa. Messengeri on aktivoitu, eli kaikki on pantu vapaaehtoispakkoäänestämään sua

aamun piristys  :Leveä hymy: 


t. M

----------


## eve

Ääni meni Timolle, kiitos Hözön mainoskamppanjan, hieno kuva! Ykköskuvakin olis äänen ansainnut. Mistä timo toi 4. kuva on otettu?

----------


## Hösö

en pitäs enää ni tiukkana tuota kisaa

4.kuva vs. 2.kuva
525(ktm höhö :Leveä hymy: ) vs. 144

toimikoha tuo minun veispuukkikamppanja.... :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Äänestetty. En ois muuten taipunu mutta tämä Rollossa oleskelu vissin pehmittää pään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Valtteri

nytte se löyty! http://alvari.typepad.fi/ varmana uskomattomin kuvaploki pitkään aikaan, löytyy vuorosanotettu apteekkikäynti ja siltakollaasi!

----------


## Jeesus

Timoa äänestetty VITUSTI! Duunissaki kävin jokasen huoneessa erikseen ilmottamassa että Youtube ja Facebook sulkeutuu jos ette äänestä. Vissiin vaikutti asiaan!

Anyhow, tässä oli melko säpinä viikonloppu. Perjantaina rolloon, kamat kärryyn, lauantaiaamuna 200km päähän ruottiin ajaan puuterihangille tankit tyhjäksi, la illasta takas rolloon, kamat nippuun ja vitun kyytiä yötä vasten ouluun rassaan jarigeen nikko iskuun ja sunnuntaina ousaan ajaan loskarossia nikoilla. Hyvin riitti aika ku tinki yöunista! 1:1 autolla 1000km, nikkoautolla 10km, kelekalla 50km, rassausta 10 tuntia, unta yhteensä pe-su yönä vissiin tunti.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.

hei jätkät ja pätkät.
miten ensvuojen eka vuokatti?!? 
taku oli laitellu aikoja ja ois 6-7.6.2009 se.
ite voisin lähtä lähes nolla budjetilla ja liftata kyyin telttaselässä rinteen kulumaan. jos kimmo ja makeki ois menossa.
vois semmosen mustalaisleirin perustaa?!?
juho tulis hiacella ja nukkus siellä takakontissa.
ja waltteri tulis myös! ja nukkus taivasalla vaikkapa, ku en muutakaan keksi.

HÄ?
ja suoraa vuokatista norjaan?

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, Kimmo sai taas vaihteeksi yhessä viikonlopussa aikaan enemmän ku monet vuojessa. Ja kuvathan oli hienoja! Helekkaristi lunta tuola.

Mutta asiaan. Vuokatti-suunnitelmat kuulostaa loistavilta! Pitäis lyyä lukkoon reissu parin viikon sisällä, että pääsee suunnittelemaan. Tai siis haaveilemaan. Mitäänhän me ei suunnitella.

Norjassa oli mukava ottaa filimikuvia! Joku rakeinen dia vois olla aika nostalginen.

Bryce-duudsoni kontemploi elämän merkitystä Mt. Duvalin huipulla teenjuontikävelyreissulla:

----------


## P-Joe

> oho.
> 
> hei jätkät ja pätkät.
> miten ensvuojen eka vuokatti?!? 
> taku oli laitellu aikoja ja ois 6-7.6.2009 se.
> ite voisin lähtä lähes nolla budjetilla ja liftata kyyin telttaselässä rinteen kulumaan. jos kimmo ja makeki ois menossa.
> vois semmosen mustalaisleirin perustaa?!?
> juho tulis hiacella ja nukkus siellä takakontissa.
> ja waltteri tulis myös! ja nukkus taivasalla vaikkapa, ku en muutakaan keksi.
> ...



Tulkaa samalla kaivamaan meidän pihalle pumppirata ja megadirtti. Voin tarjota rakentajille olutta. Viime kesänä yritin ite saada tehtyä, mutta ei vaan muka kerinny.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jooh.
ens kesä menee varmaan itellä melkolailla oleillessa ja tehtyä kaikkea muuta mitä pitäis ja ois järkevää.

tai ekaksi haen elokuvalavastajan assistentiksi kesäksi.
heinä ja elokuu ois havukkaahon ajattelijan kuvvauksen KUHMOSSA ja sinne hakivat harjotteliaa. aattelin hakea ja päästä.

tai sitten tuun kaivaan kaljapalkalla dirttiä petterille?
asun teltassa ja lapset kyselee petteriltä "mikä tuo koriseva mies tuolla ulkona konttaa, pelottaa!"

tai sitten asun paakkolassa leipäjuustokoiran kanssa ja lennättelen pellolla lennokkeja ja teen pimiön perunakellariin ja vedostan kuvia hulluna. ja juon olutta ja grillaan ja heitän tikkaa.

en tiiä!?

-T

----------


## Hösö

mahtavia suunitelmia!

ite pyrin työskentelemään vähittäiskaupassa ja samalla haalimaan rahoja saunaremonttiin...

ja vapaa-ajan käytän moporosseihin,leluautorosseihin,saunottelurosseihi  n,rillailurosseihin,hyvässäseurassarosseihin ja muutamaan kaljottelurosseihin!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meitsi kiipiää ens kesän ku apina, käyn ehkä Norjassa ja Vuokatissa, juon Hösöllä kahavit ja pullat, kiipiän vuoren, järjestelen kiviä, juon P-joen oluen, rakennan megadirttiä, otan kuvia, ajan pyörällä, kaivan matoja ja ongin kaloja.

Olin muuten sunnuntaina lumivyöryssä. Kävin Kettu-kuluaarissa kiipiämässä uuden linjan. Alas tullessa kattelin että jaaha, käynpä potkaseen tuota mäkiä, että lähteekö se liikkeelle. No sehän lähti! Ja meikä tietenki sen päällä. Se oli sellanen 30 m leveä ja 6-7 m korkea puoli metriä paksu laattavyöry. No mie että ei täsä, istunpa alas ja oottelen, että tilanne rauhottuu. Oli aika jännää ku maa alapuolella lähti liikkeelle. Menin sellaset vajaa kymmenen metriä alaspäin taikamatolla, sitten pysähyttiin.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huuuh.

vyöryt on pahoja. 
onneksi ite ei oo tullu jouvuttua niihin.
nähty on monia. ja kaveriki on joutunu. ei vieny mukanaan kovin kauaa kummiskaa.
holtitonta.

kesällä kyllä pitää taas ottaa rennosti.
voitais kutsua jengiä tervolaan kaivaan matoja ja onkiin ahvenia ja grillaan ja saunoon.
vois olla kokoontuminen? on sopivasti oulun ja rovaniemen välissä..?

-T

----------


## Valtteri

ite oon oulussa kesän tai sitte etelämmässä, saa nähä mihin jännittävään paikkaan sitä ajautuu kesätöitten takia.

aattelin silti harrastaa hulluna, ainaki etäohjattavia rossiautoja! huomenna tulee trukkimallinen kaara erämääkiiturin tilalle. hösöki osti semmosen, niin jouvutaan nyt kimmon kans kilpaa vaihtamaan semmoset tilalle. hävyttömän paljon kiinnostaa myös polkupyöräily?!

täällä on jo paistanu aurinkoki parina päivänä, oli luksusta toppahaalari päällä rassata nikkoa myyntikuntoon kotikuistilla.




niin ja timoa on äänestetty moneen otteeseen, maken kuvat on siistejä (varsinki mustavalkonen hiihtäjä), timon kuvat on siistejä ja kimmolla on siistejä moottorikelkkoja (ja sillä on siistejä kuvia)!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

lähet vuokattiin hankkiin itelle kesän mittasen sairasloman!?
lainaat kimmolta pyörää, tai meikältä joka toiselle laskulle.
kypäränki saat niinku ennen vanhaan!?

saa nähä saako ite hommattua pikku autoa.
jos nyt aluksi tekis kaiken muun mitä tässä vuojen ulkomaalla olon aikana oisin halunnu tehä+sata muuta asiaa. lentokonneet pittää saaha ilimaan ainaki. tuun sinne oulunsadon raalle ilmavalvontaa suorittaan. siinähä on autotie ja lääniä kyllä. 

jepulis.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muistin tänään, että meikähän aiko lähtiä asekokeeseen huomenna! Pänttäsin viimeiset neljä tuntia netistä flint lock raiffeleitä. Internetin harjoitustestissä 80/100 oikein. Seiskaysillä olis jo kosahtanu. Hyvältä näyttää!

Juon kahavit huomenna ennen testiä, niin tulee acet.

Käytännön kokeen vois improvisoia, paitti jos ne tyrkkää mulle kouraan flint lock raiffelin. Kunhan ei piipulla osottele ketään. Esteen yli ei saa ikinä mennä ase kourassa. Joka vuosi kuolee aitoja ylittäviä metsämiehiä. Ja muutama kuolee, kun ne laittaa ladatun aseen aidan läpi ja sen jälkeen koira käy astumassa liipasimelle. Täh? Jos ase ei ole kotona lukkojen takana, 1400 ihmistä pöllii pyssyn ja tappaa itsensä joka vuosi. Haulikon kaliiperi on piipun halkaisijan kokoisten lyijypalluroiden lukumäärä, kun niiden yhteenlaskettu paino on naula. Hääh?

Veikkaisin että Suomen testeissä on vähän eri kysymykset.

Eiköhän tää mee vanhalla yliopistorutiinilla. Ei sielläkään ikinä mistään tiietty mitään, mutta aina tuli testeistä hipopojot, varsinki fysiikasta, vaikka ei Jannen kans ikinä ees käyty luennoilla.

P.S. Tellut tuli! Viikonloppu suksilla.

----------


## Jeesus

Eikait meillä ees mitään asekokeita ole olemassa, metästäjätutkinto korkeintaan jonka senki läpäsin ku kuvatestissä oli lintujen kuvat skannattu kirjasta sopivasti päin vittua että näky seuraavan eläimen pää ja muistin mikä lintu oli milläki kohalla mitäki sivua. Ite elukoita en kyllä tunnistanu, muistin vaan että mikä on misäki. Heleketti, tuostaki on aikaa joku 16vuotta tai jotaki. Hyvin sitä muistaa vieläki noi onnistumisen hetket. 

Ens kesä on muuten täys arpa!! Ei helevetti mittään hajua mistään! Ei oo mopoa, eikä oikeen kykene mäkimankelilla ajaan näitten polovien kans. Mitä meikä alakas tekeen. Pitäskö hommata rc lennokki, onko timolla ylimääräsiä radioita? Jos on niin ostan heti kympillä sulta yhen!

Juhannus on nyt virallisesti pulkassa ja päätetty!! Valtterin kans eilen sovittiin että lähetään johonki. Ketä on messissä? Timö ainaki?

Meikällä oli tähän joku ihan saakelin siisti ja vitsikäs linkkiki. Mutta UNOHIN SEN!!! Saatana, no naurakaa kuitenki kaiken varalta.


Joo ja niin joo! Vuokattiin ehottomasti mennään jos make pääsee suomeen. Sama telttameininki, mitä vittua me jollain mökillä tehhään? Erämiehet! Petteriäki vois nähä, sitä kaljupäistä isomahaista Sotkamon kunnanvaltuutettua, ainaki tonne asti on mielikuvat edenneet sen jälkeen ku Pjoe oulusta xboxeineen katosi tuonne erämaahan.

----------


## Jeesus

AINIIN, KATTOKAAPA NOITA REPUTAATIOITANNE HOX HOX MUUTAMAT HOX!! MAHATTA OLLA HUONOJA IHIMISIÄ, ITELÄ ONNEKSI ON MENOSUUNTA OIKIA!

----------


## Valtteri

mulla on vielä -3 reputaatiota! koitappa fixata se, miten oon voinu olla nuin monta kertaa väärää mieltä?!

joo timo, hoksasin tuossa vasta että mulla on apokalypseduden 661 vielä jemmassa. ei sillä että se ois ikinä mitään suojannu ku pullittimikko on nauranu sen sisällä haitarinaurua ja muutenki hyrskytelly sen paskaks, mutta onpahan leukasuojakypärä! niin ja on mulla myös ktm-panssarit, joten kaikki vehkeet ois valamiina. pyörä puuttuu

----------


## marco1

> AINIIN, KATTOKAAPA NOITA REPUTAATIOITANNE HOX HOX MUUTAMAT HOX!! MAHATTA OLLA HUONOJA IHIMISIÄ, ITELÄ ONNEKSI ON MENOSUUNTA OIKIA!



Aika lohuttava tässä vaiheessa elämää lukea että "Jeesus on oikealla tiellä"... Melkein viikko Roissa meni taas ääntä nopeammin, ei voi mittään.

----------


## Teemu N

Jesus -> Katoppaku on vähän onnistumisia niin ne muistaa sitten paljo paremmin. Jos niitä olis paljo ei niitä muistais. Vähä niiku noitten epäonnistumisten kanssa.

Vai...  :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Sanoopi mies joka sai viikonloppuna vaihteeksi narun ja jalometallia kaulaan?

En sitten soitellut kellekkään lomalla, nyt oli urheilullinen reissu ilman paarissa pörräystä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tuo reputaatio-schema pitäis värkätä silleen, että jonku huonomaineisen Jeesuksen antamat reputaatiopisteet ei vaikuta yhtä paljon ku jonkun marjo1:n antamat.

OHJELMOIJA HEI!

Mie en ikinä muista onnistuneeni. Kaipa mie oon onnistunu koko ajan? Voittiko Teemu jonkun hiihtokisan?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha. haitarinauru!!
nauroin ääneen taas.

juhannus ois tosi kiva muuten!!
mie oon mukana toki. tervolassa kyllä kuulemma joku paikallinen traktorileipuri sytyttää päissään juhannuskokon aina ennalta tietämättömään paikkaan. ja muutenkin meno on ku maaseudulla. mutta joku gypsycaravan johonki ois kiva... ainaki vähintään pariksi yöksi. että kerkee saaha hotdog kiintiön täytehen.
ja meikällä ois oulussa muuten kaasu käyttöne muurikka?!? vois ottaa sen mukkaan ja paistaa lätyyjä!!!

joo. kuhan varraatte meikälle penkin jostaki autosta johonki päin. se riittänee.

-Ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Lappiinhan se on mentävä juhannukseksi. Ehdotan Saariselkä-Inari-väliä! Joku järvenranta.

Mie voin tuoda vaahterasiirapit ja tehä pannukakut nuotiolla.

Jos hommattas tollanen:

http://outside.away.com/outside/cult...ic-camera.html

P.S. Pyssyluvat tuli että pamahti. Voi esitellä aseenkäsittelytaitojani juhannusyön tunteina.

----------


## Valtteri

kysyttiinkö siellä päin että "missä nettiyhteisöissä olet jäsen?" ja "mikä on suhteesi alkoholiin?" ja "meneekö sinulla niinku ihan hyvin?"? multa kysyttiin kun hommasin pyssylupaa, jännitti enemmän ku työhaastattelussa päissään. vissiin kouluammuskelut vaikuttaa noihin kysymyksiin jonkun verran.

kyllä, näin on, johonki pittää päästä juhannuksena! meikälle oikeestaan käy: kaikki. kameroita taskut täyteen ja nikkoautoja repullinen niin ai ai! ja nyt pitää vielä vouhottaa että sain STADIUM TRUKIN eilen, piti käyä tuossa pihalla ottaan karkkivärikuvaki. nyt lähen tesettään sitä oulunsalon paikkeille.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Erittäin muhkea sininen lelulaatikko!

Oli kohtuu heleppo testi. Kysymykset oli tyyliin "aseet voivat olla vaarallisia, jos:

a) Sihtailet ihmisiä
b) Käsittelet ammuksia holtittomasti
c) Jätät pyssyn lojumaan ladattuna
d) Kaikki aikaisemmat vaihtoehdot." 

Sitä en ois tienny, että meneekö .303 jokumikälie patruuna .303 toinenmikäliekivääriin. Mutta oli kaverit valvomassa, ja niiltä sai kysyä oikeat vastaukset. Käytännön testissä pumppuhaulikko oli vähän hankala, ku en tienny, miten sitä käytetään. Heiluttelin vaan kaikkia palkkeja ja liikuttimia, niin sieltähän se sylyki patruunat pihalle ja meni turvalliseksi. Lataaminen oliki sitten aika mielenkiintoinen operaatio.

Hylkeitä kannattaa ampua full metal jacketilla, sillä se menee paremmin ihrakerroksen läpi.

Lisäys päivän multimedia-antiin:

http://wideangle.posterous.com/tilt-...me-lapse-video

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ögääh, tylsä päivä. Tulis kello viis. Jos on vielä tuulia, lähen leijahommiin.

EDIT: TAJUSIN JUSTIIN ETTÄ NYT ON PERJANTAI!! MIE ETTÄ TORSTAI.

----------


## Jeesus

FOLY SHIT ETTÄ OLI SIISTI LEFFA  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan pirun siisti toteutus kyllä! 

Meikäki että on periantai, ja niinhän se oliki! Koko helevetin illan juossu pää neliäntenä tukielimenä pitkin ja poikin ja VIHDOINKI on hetki istua ja katella hetki jotaki muuta ku hihnapölyä. Aamukuuelta tarttaa retele pihasta ja suuntana taas erämaat, siistiä! Saa nähä saatasko jotain hyvää kuvamaterijaalia vaikoeikö, en tiiä, jännä nähä! Kukkaan meistä ei oo koskaan tuola kaukana käyny, mutta kartan mukkaan näyttää siistiltä!

Ei muutaku että kauniita unia ja pistäkää joku jotain kuvia niin on kiva palata tuhannen autokilsan jälkeen tähän istuksiin ja katteleen!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytiin wienissä.
en piä yhtää siitä paikasta.

mutta toi red on kyllä jotenki holtitonta.
pelottaa mihin tuo digikuvvaaminenki on menossa. mennee jo maku.
actionkuvvauksessaki kuvvaat 5sekunnin videon trikistä ja siitä valakkaat sekunnin mutro-osa kuvista sen oikian asennon. ompa seki siistiä sitte.?!?

toi tiltsift leffa on siisti kyllä.
seki pelottaa ja vie meikältä ainaki vähän mielenkiintoa digikuvaamisesta ku sillä saa jo perkele videotaki!?! ...kuin täynnä ne kovalevyt on kohta?!? entä ne nettiserverit ehkä turhimpia videoita koskaan!?!?
menee vähän kännyköiksi noi kamerat. gps:ssät ja muut jo. huh.

onneksi voi valita filmikuvauksen jos ei aina jaksa digi napata.
siinä se kuva tallentuu sentään ihan oikeeksi fyysiseksi kuvaksi. eikä miksikään 100101010101-tiedostoksi...

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

kysyin eevalta että saanko ostaa kanoja paakkolaan kesäksi.
SAAN!!!

kohtuu siistiä ku tajusin että kanat maksaa about femman kappale. ja ne syö ihan mitä vaan!
nikkaroin jonku kanahäkin ja kopin ja sillä selvä. ja kesän lopulla grillibileet!

pelengi ja salama ja d50 tulee kesällä käyttöön taas!

-T

----------


## Grissom

:Vihainen: Luokiteltavasta muuttujasta tehdään uusi muuttuja aineistonäkymään. Uusi muuttuja  tehdään uuteen sarakkeeseen uudella nimellä. Tällöin alkuperäinen luokittelematon muuttuja säilyy ja tarvittaessa tästä voidaan tehdä useampia erilaisia luokituksia. Laskelmat tehdään aina muuttujan alkuperäisillä luokittelemattomilla arvoilla.  :Vihainen: 


Kiinnostaa ko kilo koivuja.
Onneks kohta on kesä ja kesän jälkeen ei tarvi tuohon paskaan sotkea sormiaan enää!


Oliko Timå mielenkiintonen Blava Wien väli. Jouvvuikko kuustoista kertaa polliisin ja tullin passitarkastuksiin  :Leveä hymy: . Vähä jännitti joskus kun yömyöhännä oli lennähtäny  Wieniin ja bussi toppasi pariin otteeseen passin tarkastusta varten.. vissii kummallaki rajalla. Alakuun pelkäsin että selviikö niistä hengissä ko armeijan kamoissa hytkyvät jantteri huusi bussin etuosasta PASSPORTS.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

eiku ollaan kato euroopanunionissa.
molemmissa maissa.

niin menee kahella lipuntarkastuksella se junamatka. noubroblems.

toi oppimateriaali kuullostaa paskalta. oikeesti.

keksin kanoille jo nimiä...
"YDINTUHO"
"AIVOVAMMA"
"HIROSHIMA"
"NAGASHAKI"
"MASTA_OF_HC"
...lisää ideoita otetaan vastaan...

-t

----------


## Grissom

^Niijoo meikä kuskasi itteesä bussilla.

SPSS = Stupid people suck seriously-program for loosers  :Vihainen: . Oishan toi oikeestikki mielenkiintosta jos ihmiset ois esim muistanu vastata joka kysymykseen meän opinnäytetyössä  :Leveä hymy:  eikä niin että sivu puuttuu välistä. 

Jaa menis nukkumaan ja oottamaan sunnuntaita ja pihapäivää

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jes, leijahommat natsas. Pinta oli vain aika kova ja jäinen, mutta kantit puri hyvin. Jos huomenna on säitä, niin lähen skinnaamaan jonnekin.

SPSS on "tosi hyvä." Räpläsin sitä yliopistossa vähäsen mutta ihan tarpeeksi. Käyttäisitte hyvät ihmiset Matlabia. Se on hyvä. Mie voin lähettää kräkätyn version, hähä!

Onnea opinnäytetyöhön! Millon valamistuu?

Timå, onhan tuo Red aika älytön kyllä. Filimille on kyllä kiva narskautella kuvia, kun siinä on se konkreettinen aspekti. Joskus en kyllä tiiä, mitä kaikilla näillä digitiedostoilla tekis. Mutta sen takia mie hommasinki printterin! Sais vähän jotakin käsin kosketeltavaa.

----------


## Grissom

^Mä epäilen että tuo seipään nielassu koulu ei tasan hyväksy muuta ko ässäpässän lol. Mulla on aikaa ton käyttämisestä varmaan 7 vuotta ja kaverilla 2. Eli meikäläisen versio on ollu varmaa joku SPSS-iceage. Kesäksi ois tarkotus nitoa tuo nippuun, koska kamu valmistuu toukokuussa. Meikäläinen valmistuu jouluna, mutta on sit toi alta poies.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

http://www.munanetti.net/

"Risto sitten asusteli ensimmäiset viikot hamsterinhäkissä meillä sisällä ja sai myöhemminkin aikalailla erityishuomiota.
Aikuisena se sitten aina minut nähtyään juoksi suoraan syliin ja painoi päänsä minun kainalooni.
Ristoa piti aina rapsutella ja helliä. Kyllä oli suuri suru, kun joku elukka kävi Riston syömässä"

"Itse ainakin kanani kesytän aina täysin sylikanoiksi. Edelliset sitä olivatkin, toinen saattoi haluta aina syliini väkisinkin. Samaisen kanssa saattoi kävellä pitkin metsiä ja tämä seurasi kiltisti perässä kuin kanaemoa, ja haukan nähdessään halusi aina syliin turvaan."

joo. kanoja tulossa.
ostoon ja häkin tekoon on luvat jo perkele!
ja kahen ekan kanan nimetki on selvät.
ydintuho ja pirkko leskinen.
aika hullua. oon innoissaan ostamassa kanoja ja perustamassa harraste kanalaa.
omavarainen elämä, täältä tullaan...

..palauttakaa joku meikät maanpinnalle?

-T

----------


## P-Joe

Minäki olen haaveillu kotikanalasta. Siistiä olis. 

Ne kaikki varmaan sanoo "kaak" vähän eri taajuudella. Opetat ne sanomaan "kaak" kun kosket nokkaa sormella. Sitten laitat ne vaan riviin orrelle äänenkorkeusjärjestyksessä ja rupeat soittamaan biisejä. 

Vois sitä radanrakennustalkoota ruveta suunnittelemaan oikeasti vuokattiviikonlopulle. Kamikazegrilli kuumaksi, sauna lämpimäksi ja olut kylmään. Pitää jostain vaan hommata maakuorma.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pari vuotta sitten Yukonissa meikä hengaili Cluck-Cluck -kanan kanssa viikon tutun kämpällä metsän laidalla. Joka päivä se pyöräytti munan, jos oli tyytyväinen tilanteeseen. Päästin aamulla sen pihalle ja loikki ympäriinsä, nokki kaikkea, seuras joka paikkaan ja ulosteli ympäriiinsä. Illalla kun tuli pimiä, se meni ite häkkiin ja mie kävin säppeämässä. Paistelin iltanuotiolla aina pekonia ja kananmunia ja raavin kananpaskaa kengänpohjista.

Joka päivähän niitä pittää ruokkia ja kaitsea, häkkiä puhdistella. Pittää olla hyvä häkki, ettei ketut mene sisälle - ja menee ne silti.

Kananmunia tulee syötyä aika paljon. Ne on hyviä.

My two cents on kana industry. 

Eilen oli stupido-henkiset suunnitelmat, toteuskin aivan kohtalainen! Tuumasin että mitä jos vedän tästä leijalla vuonon yli 3,5 km ja skinnaan 600-700 m ylös vuorta. Lasken alas ja leijailen takas kämpille. No leijaosuus meniki ihan helekatin hyvin, tosin tuuli lopahti 50 m ennen vuonon toista laitaa. Lähin skinnaileen ylös vuorta. Lumi humpsahteli varoittelevasti, vyöryriskit taas tapissa. Päällä veti piliveen ja näytti että ilma huononee. Lähin siis saman tien alas. Lumi oli vaikiaa: kova kansi päällä, pehmeää alla. Suksi luiskahti välillä kannen alle. Laskin huterasti. Silti oli aika kuningas olo!

Leijahommat kämpille ei onnistunu ollenkaan, sillä ei ollut tuulta. Pakkasin läystäkkeen ja hiihtelin vuonon yli kotiin. Meni ihan sutjakkaasti, no problem. Sukset on keviät ja siteissä on tour-mode. Reissuun meni sellaiset neljä tuntia säätöineen. Pitää vähän optimoida jatkossa.

Pakkailen tässä kamoja ja lähen Mt. Duvalille seuraavaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jooh.

teen kanoille kunnon desgin kodin.
skandinaavista suorasanasta ja vähän milanon ja bratislavan fiilistä.
eli verkkoaympäriisä ja joku koppi missä on orsi nukkua.

tänään aloin tekeen kunnon lihapataa.
lihhaa, mausteita, sipuleita, porkkanaa, perunaa...
kaadoin kaljaaki pataan. ei voi tulla huonoa.
huh. tuoksuu jo niin hyvälle.
kaukana salaateista ja risotoista.

-T

----------


## Hösö

> B-ryhmän  vitamiinit toimivat lukuisissa aineenvaihduntareaktioissa osana entsyymien aktivoijia,  koentsyymejä. Koentsyymit kuljettavat esimerkiksi elektroneja, atomeja  tai atomiryhmiä yhdisteeltä toiselle.



KINOSTUS 0, eikä tarvi olla ees täysiäläpäläpäissään! Jos muute ois pässääni ni vois kinostus olla jopa 0,025. Mutta ei ni ei!


Kävin muute testaan paippiajoa monsteriautola josa oli 2s lipo, CC sidevinderi 5700kv 90% tehoila...ja vitu kesy oli! Meikä ootti jotaki vitunmoista rakettia mutta ei se ollu...Ehkä pienemässä tilassa voi seinät käyä ahtaaksi, mutta ei tossa vaarassa kyllä....


Timon puuro kuulostaa herkulliselta ja Mekan reissu onnistuneelta!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hei Timå, tässä sulle kanan nimi: Dosentti.

Tänään oliki sitten aika mielenkiintonen päivä.

Pakkasin keskipäivällä sukset kelekkaan ja suuntasin mäelle. Arska paisto, miinus kymppi. Matkalla aattelin, että käyn Hösö-Mikellä ilimottautumassa ensin, jos se haluais lähtiä matkaan. Ketään ei ollu kotona, mutta puolentoista sekunnin päästä tuli autolastillinen tyyppejä siihen pihalle. Siellä myös Pro-Klasu, suoraan Ottawasta juuri leikattuine umpisuolineen, ja Mike hapannaamana. Sen Polle oli jääny elottomana lentokentälle. No eihän se auttanu. Piti lähtiä jeesaamaan ja hinaamaan kelekka pois.

Jatkoin viimein matkaa ja hyökkäsin kylän laidalle kelekkareitille. No siellä oli jotaki suksimiehiä laskemassa. Mie että perhana, ketä nää on? Kävin morjestamassa, ja sain kutsun lähteä kattoon kaikki alueen hiihtomestat läpi. No mie että hyvä homma! Lähettiin Mt. Duvalille. Jätkillä 550F, tajuttoman iso reki ja viis jätkää päällä. Eihän se kelekka oikein kulukenu. Ensimmäisellä kummulla häiskien kone ylikuumeni ja piti jähytellä. Reki piti jättää seuraavalle kummulle. Kolomannella kummulla tyypit tarvi tauon ja kaivo esille marisätkät.

Jatkettiin ja saavuttiin viimein kuruun Duvalin yläsosassa. Kiskottiin kelekalla äijiä ylös ja laskettiin alas semmosta himosiistiä luonnon half-pipea. Ei paha! Mutta en ollu ihan suunnitellu meneväni ylös kelekalla. Kauhia melu ja koko tienoo savussa ja hihinan haju. Mutta tämä oli paikan tyyli.

Pääpössyttelijä alako oleen aika pehmeässä olotilassa. Mie olin valamiina kiskasemaan neljä jätkää ylös 600:lla ja huutelin taakse, että joko nuoran päässä on valamista! JOOO ON!1 Katoin taakse ja jäbällä on kapula käessä mutta ei suksia jalassa.

Sitten tuli joku kännikala kelekalla yleisöksi ja alako jutella mukavia kaikille. Tässä vaiheessa mie aattelin, että tämä seura alakaa riittää. Sanoin että pittää mennä, näemmä jätkät joskus.

Ajelin pomon tallille, jossa Mike ja pomo tsekkailivat väsynyttä pollea. Mäntä oli menny. Mentiin teelle tuumaamaan asiaa. Todettiin että meikän kelekan aikaisemmat sähköongelmat todennäköisesti liittyy releen jäätymiseen. Asiasta selvinnee, kun lämmittelee relettä käsissä hetken.

----------


## Grissom

^Siistiä telluhommaa. Mä oon viimeksi ollu kosketuksissa telluihin ko pyyhin pölyjä olkkarin nurkasta jossa ne oli jo hautautuneina hämähäkinseitteihin. Ja ne on vielä niin kauniit <3

Mutta eipä siinä. Päivän sana on sippin on gin and juice!!!
Kiitos Timå Slovakkiterveisistä. Meinasin vetää yhellä hörsyllä kaikki kunnes tajusin ettei kannata  :Leveä hymy: 

Tulipa reissut mieleen ko eilispäivä!!!!! Kiittää hän

----------


## Hösö

Ei mulla sen kummempaa ku että se tehtävä, jonka piti olla muutama n. 2-4 sivua venähti kivalla fonttikoolla ja sopivalla rivivälillä 12sivun mittaseksi...

ja sain sen valamiiksi ennen puoltayötä! vois mennä hyvilämielin nukkumaan ja herätä ennen kelloa taas aamulla!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Viikon taidepläjäys! Vois sisustaa kämpän uusiksi ilmavaan tyyliin:



http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com...r-stocker/9078

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

"So far, 19 people have been killed in avalanches in B.C. this year. Most were snowmobilers."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-col...l.html?ref=rss

Sääli että kelekkajätkät ei vieläkään ole heränny todellisuuteen. Kaikki parhaat ajomestat ovat korkeimman vyöryriskin alueella: paljon lunta, jyrkkää. Lumivyörytietämys on mattomiehillä silti yhtä hyvää tasoa ku meikän tietämys Mikki Hiiren myöhäisistä hetkistä.

Hei, spiikkailtiin vähän juhannusreissuista Suomeen ja tsaarittarelta tuli vihreää valoa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

uuuujea!

kelekkajätkät vissiin luulee pääseväsä rotaxeillaan karkuun vyöryjä?
mutta oha se selevä että kelekka laukasee helepommin vyöryn. varsinki ku niillä on vissiin tapana ajjaa kuruihin semmosia vääripäinolevan U:n muotosia lenkkejä... sopivasti leikkaavat laatan irti....  suksimiehet vaan tullee alas liitäen pintakerroksissa, eikä murra ½metrin syvvyyeltä kaikkia kerroksia.  ni.

juhannuksena joo jonnekki!

meikä vois ottaa kanat mukkaan reissuun?
vai saakohan niitä roudata pahvilaatikoissa rajojen yli?
silti tulee maailman paras suunnittelematon reissu!

-T

----------


## Hösö

meikältä pitäs webit kieltää ku koitan vääntää kouluhommia, ennen kö ne kasvaa rästitöiksi.


Aiheina mm.

Terveystieto
Oma terveys nyt ja tulevaisuudessa
Best trip ever?
Kuluta lisää
Mediakasvatuksesi tms en muista tarkkaan..

***** onko nuita kertyny nuin palion...tosa ei varmaan ees oo kaikkia esseeaiheita jokka pitäs tuhertaa valamiiksi.

+ensviikola läsähtää naamanetteen 3 koetta!

++1 powerpoint esitys. ja 1 raportti jostain leffasta ja 2 rapottia TAIDENÄYTTELYSTÄ! ***** morooo! noh, kävin VARJOGALLERIASSA SAATANA kattoon jonku posiolaisen juopon tuherruxia...vissii lasolipäissään teheny net ku oli ni vitun kummallisia hommia... meikä ei käsitä... vois ittekki maalata pulupettiin peltomaisemaa, yhdistäen van goghin siveltimen kiemuraista tyyliä ja kubismia.

tajjan jatkossaki pysyä vaa pornografiassa, sen mie ymmärrän ees jotenki...

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Täh, eikö jätkän pitäny opiskella jotaki liiketaloutta? Mitä tekemistä nuilla on sen kanssa? 

Best trip ever?

Hehe, oikiasti Hösö, kuulostaa rennolta ja mielenkiintoselta. Mie ainaki lähtisin mielelläni just nyt Varjogalleriaan kattomaan abstrakteja ölöjyvärejä sen sijaan, että istuisin täällä toimistolla raporttia kirjottamassa. Mitä jos vaihettas rooleja? Mie tuun kirjottaan ne esseet, niin kirjota sie tää raportti?

----------


## Hösö

no liittyyhän noi...ootta ni kapiakatseisia että työ että tajua! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jätkä on siis vaan valinnu helepoimman kuuloset kurssit!

Pääset vielä pitkälle elämässä.

----------


## Hösö

Nämä ei ees oo valinnaisia... :Vihainen: 

Oonhan mie jo päässy aika pitkälle! Porukoilta 1.3km päähän.... :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

meikäki linjoilla! Oon ollu kaappilukemassa hetkenaikaa ja näin perjantain kunniaksi ajattelin ottaa osaa ajankohtaisiin aiheisiin.

Toi lumivyöryhomma on kyllä sellanen juttu, että nykyajan kamppeilla ei tosiaankaan tartte olla kovin kummonen Rytomaul ajamaan, että vetää ittensä semmoseen liriin mistä ei poispääsyä ole ku arkussa. Jalkamiehillähän kestää melko vitun kauan ees päästä jonku mäen alle, saatikka nousta ylös ja laskea alas. Siinä ajassa 10 kelekkamiehen armeija on jo lähteny kotimatkalle, neljästi. Niin ja tietty noissakin on mukana tuo älytön lumentulo, puuterissahan se on siisteintä pöllyttää. Jotenki omillaki reissuilla ku on katellu menoa, niin ei ois ihme että josaki vaiheessa joku jää vyöryn alle, melkosta spedeilyä ku 40 jätkää on yhtä aikaa samoilla palkisilla josaki ruottin isommilla tuntureilla. Kellään ei oo piippareita, eikä juuri kellään lapioita. Tänävuonna en ees lähe Kilpiselle, tosin Rksulle mennään parin viikon päästä ajaan ihan touringia ja näpsiin maisemakuvia.

Oon pari fotoaki napsassu reissun päältä. Ekaksikki, 1000000x kiitoksia Timolle paketista. Oli jännittävää hiihtää postiin ja miettiä että mitähän vittua sitä nyt on tilannu nikkoautoon, yhtään en muistanu!!! Sit sieltä löytyki tällasta!



Nii sitte tossa tein nikkoautokauppaa ja möin yhen ja ostin toisen. Tein tällasen siistin bad ass redneckteeman tohon nikkohiluxiin!



Niijooja käytiin tosa Gianttiaki kattoon yhtenä viikonloppunapäissään.









Joo ja ruottiaki on reissattu eestaas!! Viime lauantai oli jälleen kerran malliesimerkki ajankäytöstä! Klo 5:30 herätys, 6:00 on the road, 9:00 ruottisa vehkeet lavalta - 17:30 vehkeet takas lavalle, 20:30 romut purkuun kotitallilla, 22:30 nokka Oulua kohen, 1:00 takas Oulussa...ja sunnuntaina nikkoautoileen. Huhhuh, meinas vähän jo unettaa ku huuatti hiluksia luistit katossa sompujärven pätkällä!














Pari panoraamakuvvaa ->

http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/w...panodraama.jpg

http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/w...ngas/sdsad.jpg








Ainiijoo, eilenillasta oltiin valtterin kans radalla. Vittukö siistiä!!!!









Siinäpä semmosta, viikonpäästä tosiaan ruottiin ja norjaan!!! Holtittoman siistiä, toivottavasti ois makiat kelit vielä!

----------


## marco1

Joku vissin pöllinyt Kimmon tunnukset, ei tuommoista yliaikusmaista kirjoitusta siltä ole aikaisemmin nähty. Vanhaksi tullut?

----------


## Jeesus

Tasataan puntit, imaseha munnaa vanaha homo!

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Olikko samoilla Gianttimestoilla ku sillon joskus?

Vähä on pässi homma, että Kanadassa pittää tehä ITE veroilimotukset. KIVIKAUSI, HALOO! Mulla on kämpillä T4-lomakkeita, T4A-lomakkeita sekä T5-lomaggeita. Ne pitäis kaulia pitsaksi ja paistaa niistä veroilmotuslätty. Tajua mistään mittää.

Jessus! Mätkyt maksetaan jollaki shekeillä. Ei voi mennä nettiin ja maksaa tilinumerolla ja viitteellä, ku viitenumeroa ei ole vielä keksitty täällä. Tilisiirrot on niin komplexeja prosesseja, että niitä ei harrasta ku rohkeimmat. Shekkihän kato kulukee postissa nätisti!

Mutta ku ei oo pankkia, mistä sais shekin!

VOI RAATO SENTÄÄN.

----------


## Hösö

lähetä sähköpostissa skannattuja seteleitä! ne saa sarjanumerot niistä. sie sit poltata net ni silloha ne rahat o siirtyny verottajalle! verottaja jos tarvii sinu rahoja joskus vaikka uuuen kahaviautomaatin ostoon, ni ne vain printtaa sen tulostimelta ja vie weinskofiiseen sen...

life is simplep... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jaaha.
tänään ulkoiltiin keskieuroopassa flanelipaialla ja lippiksellä.
kuumaki tuli!
huomenna ziikaan ku hullu määrä ihmisiä lähtee juokseen petrazalkan hulluille kaduille hullua neljänkymmenen kilsan hullua maratoonia. vosi ottaa digijärkkärin mukkhaan ja ottaa hulluja kuvia. hullua.

kuvia täältä:








(valovuoto kamerasta. paska. uutta tiivistettä nikoniin perkele)



hep hep.

----------


## Jeesus

Ej oltu make, ku olimma vähän enempikauempana metässä tällä kertaa. Eikä tossa ollu enää samaa hohtoa ku sillon sata vuotta sitten 3m hangessa mettäsuksilla!! 

Timålla siistejä fotoja, meikä tahtoo tommosen lumiaura-auton, ois leuhka  :Leveä hymy: 

Son muuten kohta taas kesä!

----------


## kmw

> kuvia täältä:



Hienoja kuvia, kiitos niistä.
Mistähän johtunee mv-kuvien alakuloinen sävy? Ei ainosataa näissä T-T:nkuvissa vaan yleensä? Vai onko kyse vain minun alakuloisuudestani?

----------


## Hösö

kävin tutkiin syvästä!

makiat kelit oli!  :Hymy: 

mistä löytys tämmönen?



varastossa ois nimittäin 1kpl 150mm keuloja...

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

olihan maratoonit.


siistein juontaja ikinä.


meikä näytti niin maratoonarilta.
että löivät kouraan slovakialaisen juoksia lehen. en tajunnu mistään mitään.


tää oli entinen maratoonari. ja presidentti.



sitte kävin petrazalkassa. paikassa, joka on 27neliökilometria ja siellä assuu 120000 asukasta. kaikki kerrostaloissa.









sitte bratislavan tuirasta tullessa ihmisten ilmoille.
oli maratooni lavalla 4 beatboxaajaa. 
neljästä tyypistä lähti melkei yhtämonta ääntä mitä kemijärveläisestä vastaavan suusoittamisen harrastajasta.
muutenki oli aivan törkiän paska esitys.



yleisöä:






ja paskan setin jälkeen tyypit lähti pois mestoilta ku oikiat räppärit:

pisteet siitä.

huh. tulipa kuvia.

-T

----------


## Valtteri

ai nii mutta nii, pikkuautokuviahan tänne pitää työntää  :Leveä hymy: 












noni, helepotti  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

timo, onko tuo oikiasti nuin vitun ankian näkönen, väritön mesta? vai ookkos tarkotuksella haalistanu kaikkia sävyjä ja lisänny fotarista lisäankeutta 75%?

o nimittäin ni ankia että ankia ankia että huh sävytön!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

tommosta siellä on.
mutta käyppä käveleen rollon kaduilla...
suomen väritys on ihan sitä samaa harmaata. tosiasiassa vielä harmaampaa mitä täällä.
sentään vähän heittävät ilosia värejä seinille(mitkä ei kyllä näihin kuviin päässy).

täällä vaan tehään talot kännissä ja ne on kahen uutenaki jo 20 vuotta vanahan näkösiä.
aika menoa. talojne ja puistojen ja kaikkien ympärillä on miehen korkuset metalli aiat ja parhaimmissa on piikki lankaaki vielä...

silti ois lappiin muutto jo pikkuhiliaa mielenterveyellisistä syistä aiheellista.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Värit kuvien tyylin mukaan. Ei räikiät värit sovi reality-kaipaan-kotiin-reppareihin. Ja eikö ne mustavalkokuvat ollu otettu ihan värifilmille? Bratislawassa ei vain ole värejä.

Lauantaina oltiin kelkkareissulla, sunnuntaina tellureeneissä. Meinattiin lauantaista ajella kerrostalon kokoselle jäävuorelle, joka tuola jötköttää ulapalla, mutta ei kehattu yksin lähtiä. Kaverin pollesta oli kato mäntä pilipalasina. Yksin kö lähtee, niin tulee kuolema. Mutta käytiin silti heittään 70 km lenkki tuolla jängällä vuorien keskellä meiän kelekalla.

Sunnuntaina huitastiin tellulumille. Oli aivan mekasiistiä! Hullun hyvät fibat ja tärinät vieläki. Hinasin sellasta helppoa slouppia tällä kertaa, että saa tuntumaa sukseen. Oli vähän pöllyä päällä, kovaa lunta alla. Arska paisto täydeltä terältä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
värikylläsintä dia filimiä mitä maailmasta saa.

mutta liatetaan vielä pari tuolta samaselta päivältä.

samat läskiäläjäänlapset ennen maratoonia


välillä täällä ei kyllä tajua mitä ympärillä tapahtuu...


blavan tuirasta. hitech.


meikän kotikadulta, dunajskalta. jengi on kyllä niin pihalla välillä että ihan puistatuttaa...


tehkääs kimmo ja valtteri oulusta semmonen ajankohtanen realityzek. ku en tiiä tai tajua mitä siellä tapahtuu nykysin? remppaatte leegoautoja parketilla ja ajatte niillä rossia oulusalossa? mitä muuta!? kimmo ottaa kameran töihin mukaan ja kuvaa päiväraportin tekemisistään! sama valtterille!

meikä pistää panokset korkialle. otan huomenna digikameran kouluhun mukkaan ja raportoin omasta päivästä/koulusta! ha.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

HEHE! Kohtuu rämö rakennuksia.

Onko tuo puihin kuseminen joku kansallishuvi siellä?

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kai. emmie tiiä.
ihmiset tuntuu kuseskelevan täällä joka paikkaan.
kusiki haisee aika monessa paikkaa.
yleisövessojaki on melkei joka kulmalla. semmosia häkkejö, mistä lähtee portaat maan alle pimeyteen. yleensä ovat maalauksia ja roskia täynnä. ja lukittuina.

noh. heitetään pari kuvaa taas.
koulu matkalta:




meikä alkaa taas lämmetä tolle digtaalisuudelle.
vieläku ois isompi etsin ja kennolla pääsis johonki 12600asaan niin ois kova.
kai se d700 joskus.

skannasin pari filimiäki.
sinisen raian lisäksi tässä ehkä halvointa valokuvaamista mitä voi olla. sitten kertakäyttökameran jälkeen. hologa. tescon kinofilmiä. hep hep
ja tuttu paikka norjasta. en käyny ostaan safarikeksejä.



-T

----------


## Jeesus

OJJOJJ REMA 1000!!! Arvaappa timo arvaappa!! Saakkohan kuvia kohtapuoleen Narvikista, nimittäin aion kuvata itestä kuvan REMA 1000 eessä ens maanantaina!

Tullee niin mieleen ne safarikeksit ja ihanan kalsakka Narvikilainen vesisademmm mmm.

Onneksi kohta sinnekki pääsee ihmetteleen, oispa vielä auringonpaistetta ja hupparikelit! 

Kuvia en jaksa ottaa, tää oulu on tasan sama paikka mistä lähit sillon aikoinaan taipaleelle ja mihin tuut vielä palaamaan  :Leveä hymy:  Ihan varmasti palaat! Hoksaat joku kaunis päivä että ei ***** töitäki pitäs tehä ja tuut jatkaan isäs sähköletkuliitinvirmaa ouluun, ajat hiacella töpselit perseessä ja tallissa lojuu HD, millä sun pojat sitte ajaa ja harrastaa valokuvausta ja bmx pyöräilyä.

Sitten hoksaatki että ei saatana, myyt kämpät ja vehkeet ja muutat pratislaviaan juomaan kofola-vodkaa koko rahalla ja kuvaamaan kertakäyttökameroilla roska-avenueita!

hauska herkutella, tiä vaikka toteen kävis  :Leveä hymy: 

no ei sentään, kokkeileppa timo ottaa joku positiivinen kuva välillä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meilläpä oli maanjäristys eilen! Oli aika tömäkkä 5,3 richteriä, huhuh. Arktinen laatta vähän liikahti. Mie ihimettelin, että mitä ne kylän koirat ulisee mutta sitten alako jyrisemään. Juostiin porukalla ulos pääkadulle, ku kämpät on rakennettu huterasti tolppien varaan. Täristiin kylymässä minuutti, sitten lakkas. Mentiin sisälle kattoon, että tuleeko kermat vielä kaatamalla ulos purkista.

Tuli ne!

Aika rentoa. Meikän eka täristys. Lumet muuten karisi ihan hyvin lähivuorenseinämiltä.

Mike otti kuvan sunnuntaina:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.
tellu käännös!

bratislavassa oli tänään aurinkoa ja +24 lämmintä.
oli aika kuuma jo.

olin aamupäivän/iltapäivän aurinkoisen päivän kunniaksi pimiössä pimeessä. järkevää!?
kehitin yhen filimin ja samaan urakkaan vedostin 5 kuvvaa siitä.



siistiä touhua. ja siistejä kuvia tullee vaikka ite ottanu ja tehenykki.
kesällä otan vuokatissa ja norjassa pelekästää mustavalakosta. nii voin alkaa myymään jätkille ihania vedoksia kesämuistoista seinien koristeiksi!?!

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

No huh, vähän siistejä! Olis kyllä mukava vedostella omia kuvia. Miten jätkä teki nuo musta-valako-reunat?

Meikä lähtee tänään jolleki pro-kuvaajalle lastenvahdiksi vuonolle. Pittää viiä se kelekalla kuvvaamaan mestoja. Saattaa olla ihan rasittavaa tai mukavaa, en tiiä. Voisin ottaa vaikka kuvia siitä, ku se ottaa kuvia.

Aattelin että vois luoda ittestä vaikka oikein härön kuvan. Kaikki muut tuntuu vain mielistelevän pro-tyyppiä. Laitan ainaki Suomi-pipon päähän ja ajelen reikäsillä lapasilla.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

toi reunus tullee ku laittaa paperin rajaimeen, silleesti että paperin päällä on sitä metallia tai muuta valoa läpäisemätöntä kammaa. sitten sihtaa suurennuskonneella sen negan snadisti pienemmäksi, mitä se näkyväpaperi on. niin tullee ne mustat reunat.

ite diggailen tosta enemmän ku vetäis fullbleedin, eli hieman ylipaperin negan heijastaa eli kuva yli paperinreunojen. huh.

techtalk.

kai teikällä joku kertakäyttökamera on? ...tai käyt ärrältä tai stokalta ostaan semmosen?
voit vouhottaa puoli matkaa että oot valokuvaaja kanssa... kalusto esiin joskus myöhemmin.

-t

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ohammulla Lomo! Laitan siihen patterin ja räpsin sillä urpona pimiässä kuvia salamalla, sormi salaman eessä. Pyörin ku pallo ja ölisen tyhymiä juttuja.

Lomosta tuli mieleen, että pitäis ruinata se skanneri takasin, että sais vanhat lomokuvat nettiin.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

HEHE!

Oli meleko asiantunteva leidi.

Pro: "Haluaisin nähä niitä semmosia, jotka on jäässä kiinni."
Mie: "Ai jäävuoria?"

Pro: "Mun kamerassa on tämmönen Vivid-juttu. Sitä kun painaa, niin kuvista lähtee sumu pois."

Kyseenalaistin itseni pukeutumalla kesälenkkareihin, ohuisiin kesähousuihin ja kesätakkiin 19 asteen pakkasessa. Kesälapasista tuli peukalot rei'istä ulos ku pitelin kelekan ratista. Prolla oli maailman lämpimin Canada Goose -untuvatakki, läskitoppahousut, laskettelulasit ja neopreenimaskit.

Kyllähän mulla parin tunnin jäläkeen tuliki sitte kylymä. Piti laukkoa ympyrää jäällä ja huhkia. Sanoin että yritän kasvattaa kylmänvastustuskykyä tällä lailla.

Tein varmasti ainaki jonkinlaisen vaikutuksen!

Kateltiin vähän niitä sen kuvia läpi, niin oli siellä muutama oikiasti hyvä otos. Oli kyllä hyvä tekniikka ja idea parissa ihmiskuvassa. Ammatikseenhan se kuvaaki pääasiassa ihmisiä. Loput kuvat oli sellasta harrastelijatasoa, ei iskeny yhtään.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.

kai pääsit aborginaalina potrettiin?

ja tänään täällä +25 lämmintä.
vähän liikaa jo lappalaiselle. eiku oulussahan meikä on kirjoilla nyt. no kummiski.

ekaksi kävin paikallisessa kamerakorjaamossa. tavotteena oli ostaa sitä valotiivistys vaahtomuovimattotarraa. mutta kielimuurin takia ja sen että äijä lupas vaihtaa kaikki tiivisteet, myös peilin vaimennus foamin ja samalla vielä patteritki meikän nikoniin kymmenellä eurolla. niin aattelin että annampa kameran rauhassa jäbälle enkä yritäkkää ostaa itelle sitä foamia.
...olin varautunu maksaan 10 euroa palasta sitä foamia. mutta sainki koko servisen sillä hinnalla! hullun siistiä!

sitte lähin käveleen kunniahimosesti ufosillan yli petrazalkkaan tarkotuksena käyä keskeltä petrazalkkaa kattoon petrazalkan skeittiparkki. vois olla aika petrazalkkamainen se.
mutta sillan toisella puolella iski armoton pääkipu josta seuras pahoinvointia ja heikotusta.
auringon pistosha se sieltä tuli. onnikalla takasi himaan ja nukkumaan. yyyh. ei kiva.

huomenna uuestaan.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Halvalla saa varmasti hyvää, Timo. Huomenna ko lähet sinne korjaamoon, niin "omistajaa" eikä jätkän kameraa näy missään.

Olinha mie potreteissa! Saan varmaan kuvankin itelle. Fame, here I come?

Vain aito lappalainen hyytyy 25 lämpöasteessa.

Jaha, alako katku haisemaan toimistossa. Polttavat vissiin taas kaatopaikkaa tuossa 500 metrin päässä. Kaikkia myrkkyöljytankkeja ja autonrenkaita. Kohta kasvaa ottasta sormi.

----------


## Jeesus

Moi jätkät!

Pikanen viikonlopun toivotus täältä KOFOLAhuuruisesta huoneesta. Meikät lähtee aamusta sitte riksuun, takas joskus keskiviikkona tai ku jaksaa. Ainoa aikataulu reissulla on että ollaan kuusamossa viikon päästä lauantaina. Tiukkaa tekee. Narvik here we come!!

Aini, rassailin tosa taas illan kelekkoja, on se vaan mukavaa puuhaa sotkia käet ja nähä työn jäläki! Vähän niinku lapsena taputeltiin kakkaa lattiaan, muistakko make! Sillon lukiossa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

laitaha kimmo kuvia sieltä paremmasta maailmasta!

ja jeah. tais meikä ton voittaa...
http://suksikiertue.com/?p=237

...eivät oo vielä ottanee yhteyttä. ehkä kusetusta sittenkin?
tai se haalari on jotain xxs:sää. tai xxxxxl:llää...

kiitos äänestäjille. sain niin paljo ääniä että voisin hakia eduskuntaan seuraavissa vaaleissa.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Huhuh, alakaa jo kyllästyttään revontulet. Oikiasti aika tylsä kuvailla niitä. Melekosta oottelua. Tässä viimoset tälle talvelle.





Tänään hyökittiin Miken kanssa jäävuorille. Hyvin natsas ja löyettiin semmonen kunnon emälohmo 30 kilsan päästä. Takasin tullessa pelastettiin inuitti jäältä kävelemästä. Oli hajonnu kelekasta kone. Meinas vielä, että kyllä hän kävelee, mutta kyllä lopulta kelpas valkoihoisen kyyti.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

mekamake,
ooks kokkeillu semmosta nuitten sinisten ufo-valojen kanssa, että vaikka käellä koitat plokata linssin eessä sopivasti ton maasta tulevan valon. että saisit enemmän aikaa taivaalle mitä maanpinnalle?  vähän ku pimiössä paperille vedostaessa jos haluu alivalottaa jotaki kohtaa, nii heilutellaan sopivankokosta lätkää siinä oikeella kohalla?

-t

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, oon heilutellu linssisuojaa kuvan alareunan päällä silloin tällöin. Toimii ihan hyvin, jos pitää vähän rauhottaa jotaku villiä valoa. Näissä en kokkeillu. Suljinaikoja ei oikiastaan voi pidentää, ku alkaa tähdet jo piirtää viivaa.

Kylällä ku kuvailee valoja, niin tulee aina nuo rumat etualat. Fotarilla vois yrittää tehä niille jotaki ehkä. Mutta jos yrität lähtiä kauemmas kyliltä, niin valot kerkiää aina mennä pois. Ja jos meet jonneki  supermestaan valamiiksi oottamaan valoja, niin ne ei tule. Höh. Siellä sitten törötät kolmenkympin pakkasissa hölömönä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Aaah. Normiviikonloppu. Tai siltä ainaki näytti. Hienot kelit ja suuret suunnitelmat. Pakkasin sukset ja leijat, oltiin lähössä Miken kanssa tunturiin erämaajärvelle leijailemaan ja telluilemaan. Soitin kuitenki varalta ensin paskarekan imasemaan tankista romut, ku eilen oli vähän ongelmia pumppaamisen kanssa. No eiköhän paskamakki tule ja ajokin omistaja ilmoittaa, että meillä on imutuslinjat tänään taas jäässä.

Huolto-Allanille soitto, miestä ei tietenkään mailla halmeillakaan. NO PERKELE!! Ei tietenkään sitä saa kiinni, ikinä. Vitutti niin paljon, että päätin ratkoa ite tämän ongelman vaikka henki menis.

Ja niihämmä ratkoinki. Kiikutin kuumaa vettä sankolla putkeen ulkona kunnes hommat suli. Lopulta punppuauto sai hynät ulos.

Olis tietenki kiva, että samalla en olis huomannu, että meiltä on todennäköisesti viemäriputket ulukona halennu ja jätevettä valuu talon alle. Jes. Onneksi ei ole perustuksia. Ja tankki on noin 75-prosenttisesti täynnä jäätä. Tästä lähtee osasyy kaupungin jätevesihuollon miehille, sillä jäbät eivät ole pumpanneet aikataulun mukasesti. Lopusta syytän maailmaa.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oho.

tokassa kuvassa siisti lumi ja taivas. tuntuu ihan kylymyys täällä tzernobylin helteessä.
kolomonen siisti turisti kuva. teikä ei näytä ees ruskettuneelta. vaikka revontulien alla nukutki yöt... aurinkorasvan suojakerroin isompi ku päivän lotto? kalaki on jäässä. vissii pakastealtaasta haettu?
ekassa kaveri lippiksellä ja avokäsin, täh?
inuiiteilla kova kylmyyenkestävyys vai onko sinnekki kevät tullu?

siistiä kuulla tarinaa silti sieltäki. ja täällä yleesä.
ku on niin hiliasta. kimmo ja valtteri alkanu elää nikkoautopalstoilla ja ite kuvvaan liikaa filimiä.
rovaniemi 25:sen tulevaisuus on vaakalaudalla...

-Tttt

----------


## Jeesus

TERVE JÄTKÄT!!! Meikät palas reissusta takas, oulussa taas normi meininki, Valtteri haisee tossa sohvan nurkassa ja miamivice sountrakki soi kajareista. Huominen on vielä vapaa, eli ei mihinkään kiire! 

Kävästiin tosa vähän reissuileen ruottisa ja vaikka misäkä. Kuusamossaki oltiin ja lollattiin, oli KOHTUU timmiä vaan OLLA ja LOJUA yks täys päivä kalsareissa tekemättä YHTÄÄN mitään! Ei edes muista koska ois ollu toimeton päivä. Nyt jaksaa taas taistella pari kuukautta putkeen kellon ympäri!

Kuvia tuli reissulla napsittua se seittemän gigaa (oikeasti!!). Aurinko paisto ja oli kyllä majapaikkaki ihan täys kymppi, suoraa tunturin juurella sielä ylhäällä korkeella. Halo oli messissä ja ihan vitun fiiliksissä. No kukapa ei ois ku saa lollata tuntureilla.

Viis päivää oltiin ja rullailtiin. Aurinkoa, lunta ja hyvä meininki.

Narvikissa käytiin yks yö, muuten meni putkeen mutta nukahin suunnilleen menomatkalla ja tulomatkasta ei oo mitään muistikuvaa. Oli se kuitenki ihan siisti paikka! Halon kans käytiin kusella meidän viimekesäsessä leiripaikassa, oli jokku albanialaiset matkailuautoilijat vallannu rantakaistaleen perkele. Katkoin kässärivaijerit ja pukkasin mereen ne, muistaaksein.












































Kuvia löytyy tuolta joka päivältä jokunen alikansioittain. Samaa toistaa eikä oo taiteellista silmää, mutta vitun siistejä kuitenki!

http://s718.photobucket.com/albums/w...5/rixu_4_real/

Huomenna nikkotouhuja ja VALTTERIN UUELLA GTI GOLFFILLA AJELUA!!

sweet.

----------


## Jeesus

Normisenssit taas laiffisa, kohtuu timmiä ajaa kilipaa pitkin pesiskenttiä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

onko toi se valtterin uus perhefarmari?
siisti!
hopia on kakkosijan väri!

meikä slovakiassa edelleen!
lappiin muutto taas koki ison askeleen. sain kämpän ensvuojeksi!
dassin yksiö rautatieaseman yläpuolelta. kaikkineen 307e kuussa! ja joku reipas 30neliötä.
perkele että on siistiä! tuparit ja vohvelit elo-syyskuussa joskus. tervetuloa!
vois kuvata pari rullaa diaa täällä ja tuua oulusta projektorin ja kankaan ja pittää slideshown!

-T

----------


## tv.

Tuosa ens kuun alkupuolella vois varata mökin vuokatista ajalle 5.-7.6. Ilimotelkaa jos on kiinnostuneita mökissä asujia (mie en ainakaan aio nukkua teltassa).

----------


## Jeesus

mie aion  :Hymy:

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikälläki on jo paikka luvassa vuokatissa.
taitaa olla kimmon teltan lähettyvillä. jossain siellä nurtsilla. kauniin kesäauringon alla.
grillin kuppeessa. siinä pienen hangen ja kaljakorin huiteilla. taitaa teltan partsilta näkyä vaaroja ja vesistöjä.

hephep.

-T

----------


## Jeesus

Jeh, kuulostaapa just siltä miltä meän vuokatinreissu kuulostaa!

Viimevuodelta, http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showt...15469&page=272

Kuvia vaan en löytäny perkele vaikka kuinka hain! Mutta löysin sitäki siistimpiä otoksia noriasta, kohtuu ikävä painaa!



http://fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showt...15469&page=285

----------


## Jeesus

Aini joo, hösöllä yks etappi saavuttamatta!! Coven gspot ja boxzxeri ja 8" hayssit!!

Niinkö oli sillon robertsin jesselläki!

----------


## Hösö

niihä se o...

vois hommata tommoset antiikki vehkeet sitte ku oon menestyvä liikemies!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Meikäki poustailee välilä!

Ollu kiirettä, tuli porukat käymään Suomesta. Isäntä jahtaa rautuja hirveissä täpinöissä. Etittiin omat järvekki tuolta erämaasta. 

Pesukarhurusketus on työn alla, ihan kohtuu feissi jo.

Toissa viikonloppuna hiihtelin telluilla kämpiltä vuoren päälle ja alas, ja vielä ison mutkan kautta, ku Murtomaa-Stephanie lähti murtomaasuksilla matkaan. Alas oli makia tulla, laskia 700 m suoraan kylään.

Kimmolla hienoja kuvia Riksulta!

Kesäkuun suunnitelmat vielä auki. Piti oottaa, että sain uuen työsoppari speksit ekaks. nyt pitää selevittää, onko kesäkuulle mitään hooceetä tiedossa töjssä. Ja jos pomo lähtee vielä sillon jenkkeihin roudtripille, niin emmiekään toimistolle jää homehtumaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Työkaverin blogi:

http://www.newbieinthenorth.blogspot.com/

Ei ehkä kuvallisesti maailman parasta antia, mutta aattelin ilahuttaa teitä linkillä noin niin kuin yleensä.

----------


## marco1

Miehekkään näköinen täti. Joko tuuppasit?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

En, mutta voin kyllä auttaa sinua aloittamaan jonkun etäsuhteen.  :Hymy: 

Ei saa mollata työkaveria! En postannut linkkiä ilkkumista varten. Virnuilemista ehkä. Son mukava tyttö.

Jea, jatkampa paskatarinoilla. Selevis että a) paskatankin lämmityslaite on paskana b) lämmityslaite oli laitettu kymmenen vuotta sitten tankkiin leikkaamalla tankin kattoon iso reikä c) reikää ei ikinä kehattu sulukea. Kun tankki jäätyi, niin jäteveet tulvi aukosta pihalle. Nyt meijän talo on periaatteessa asumiskiellossa, sillä tilanne on ympäristöllisesti arveluttava.

Aivan sama. Ei lähetä kyllä mihinkään. Jatketaan entiseen malliin, jos kerta homma on pelittäny jo kymmenen vuotta. Kunhan ei vaan tuu håmå ympäristövalvoja pyörimään nurkille, niin selviämme säikähyksellä.

Nyt tankki taas normitilassa! Laitamma uuen tankin tilaukseen täsä.

----------


## marco1

No eiköhän se oo vapaa maali jos tänne postaat....  :Hymy: 

Kävin sattumalta eilen äijän vanhoilla pelipaikoilla Mattbyssä ja totesin että melkoisen onnistunut pakoretki. Tseers vai mitä nuo duunin enkut huutelevatkaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Matinkylä oli mahtava mesta! Siellä ajettiin villarilla kallioita ja kulettiin 132-bussilla kaupungille juomaan hyvvää kaliaa. Kämpästä oli maisemat naapuritalon harmaaseen kiviseinään, jota oravat kiipeili innoissaan.

Lauantaisin kulettiin Ridefree-kruiseissa, jonne oli kevyt 15 kilsan siirtymä. Arvaapa tuliko kukkaan muu ikinä niin kaukaa.

Mahtavia aikoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Rollon valokuvaajahemmot! Jos on hyviä klassisia matkailuesitemäisia kuvia Rollosta, niin nyt tarttettais pikapikaa! Heti nopiasti. Ei makseta mitään mutta mainetta tulee hulluna.

Kuvat tulee Rollon matkailuesitteeseen. KIMMO ja HÖSÖ varsinki: heittäkää Janille tai muille mesitsiä, jos haluatte olla messissä. Deadline: liian pian. Timo kans, jos on Rollo-matskua. Ja Valtteri.

Auringonlaskuja joen yllä, jäbänkynttilää, Arktikumia ja muuta. Mutta mielellään myös vähän jotain erilaista kuvaa, jossa on munaa.

Ehkä tarjotaan kepapit kuitenki. Ehkä.

----------


## Grissom

> No eiköhän se oo vapaa maali jos tänne postaat....



Ei se koske ku surkeita ihmiskohtaloita, toi mamma ei sellanen ole

 :Leveä hymy: 

Matkailuesite, rovaniemi, juttuja, kesä? Meikä kohtuu pihalla kaikesta, rovaniemelläki käyny lähinnä solmimassa kengännauhat ja jatkanu matkaa. Kohtuu vähän tulee nykyjään vietettyä ees aikaa sielä, en oo sisäistäny sitä uutta "rovaniemeläisaatetta". -pitää olla aina päissään. Mutta voimmää tonkia kuvia jos janssoni tarttee, kerro terkkuja. Näin vaan ne janin kuvat sen portfoliosta ni eihän se tartte muilta mitään kuvia, vitun siistejä oli about kaikki!

Meikälä ei muutaku että vappuna seuraavan kerran reissulle! Ja sittehä se oiski se kesä ja sitte ois kaikkea ja kaikkea.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea, hyvä homma kato!

Rullasin muuten kelekan tossa vähän ympäri ja meni tuulilasi palasiksi. Korjasin porakoneella ja kalastussiimalla, tuli sairaan hyvä. Voisin kirjoittaa kelekkalehteen vaikka jonkun tee-se-itse artikkelin.

----------


## Hösö

> en oo sisäistäny sitä uutta "rovaniemeläisaatetta". -pitää olla aina päissään.



 
ei se koske ku perjantai ja lauantai iltoja!

 :Leveä hymy: 


ja joskus vaan keskiviikkoa, sunnuntaita ja varmaan tulevaa torstaita! myös maanantaisin saa olla päissään ja tiistaina välikalia!

----------


## marco1

> Kohtuu vähän tulee nykyjään vietettyä ees aikaa sielä, en oo sisäistäny sitä uutta "rovaniemeläisaatetta". -pitää olla aina päissään.



Kappas vaan, syrjäkylien meininki valuu läänin moderniin pääkaupunkiin. Ja olipahan tullut kaupunkikuvaan väriä kun viimeksi käytiin... ja käytöstavat uudisasukailta puuttuu kokonaan. 

Viikon päästä tuun tarkistamaan tilanteen seuraavan kerran...

----------


## Jeesus

Muutama päämpääämmkuva, kesä on täälä (kohta)











ihan vitun siistiä!

----------


## Hösö

ja myös näyttääki siltä!

***** pittääkö se ostaa joku mambamonsteri ja leheneri ja 12kennolipot!

----------


## Jeesus

ostappa joku överi!

Mietittiin tosa formula offroadtyylisiäki laitteita päissään, varmaan semmoset on lähteny käsistä kesän lopulla, epäilen.

----------


## Hösö

arvaappa oonko ittekki salaa miettiny niitä! oon jo speksannu kaiken niihi! tarvis vaa rahotuksen ennää!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

lähtee lapasesta. lähtee laapaaseestaa!
toi teijän autoilu. siinähän ei sitten mitään pahaa kyllä ole!?

vois itekki ehkä liittyä jengiin. jos sais jonku opiskelia version jostaki etelästä halavalla. laittas lyijyakun siihen ja semmoen elektroniikka sarjasta itsetehyn sähkömoottorin. ja letkuohjattavana.

nii vois silti ajjaa lujempaa mitä hösö ja voittaa rovaniemen mestaruuen.
ainut paska että ois aika riippuvainen muista tyypeistä. ku ei oo itellä oikiaa autoa millä siirtyä monttujen pohojille. paska. ja lajissa pyörii joitaki apinoita rovaniemen seuduilla. oma imago kärsii jos rinnastettas joihinki toisiin pikkuautoilijoihin. paska.


onko juhosta mittää kuulunu? onko se hautautunu kimmon tavaroihin varastoosa?!?
jos se innostus tosta trukki hommasta niin sen tyypin kanssa sais jonku radanki kasattua nopiaa...
kai ne rovaniemen muut autoilijat jotaki vesieste/droppi rattaa johoki suunnittellee. mutta vittuako siitäki tullee..?

jaa a. jaa a.

-T

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huuh.

ostin siis uuen kameran. yashica D. googlettakkaa jos että tiiä. lyhyesti kamera, jossa ei oo mitään sähköstä osaa, ei pattereita jne. sulkimet ja muut on täysin mekaanisia. 2 linssiä, eli ylemmästä tarkennettaa ja ziikaillaan ja alemmalla kuva otetaan. rullafilimiä syöä ja 6x6senttistä kuvvaa se ulostyöntää.

nii, kävin kehittään ekan filmin tosta tännää.
samalla skannasinki sen.

ihan hullun siisti kamera ja hullun siistiä jäläkiä tekkee! perkele!
ennää ikinä mittää muuta kuvvaa ku rullafilimiä.







kuvvaan koko enskesän tolla.

-T

----------


## Valtteri

haha, siistejä!

ite oon ratkassu pankkiautomaattimysteerin, yks aamu näin ku ukko oli menossa semmoseen töihin!



nii tosa meikän uus pirssi, tumman sininen keskellä. ihan ehoton harrarihommissa, voi kulettaa nyrkin kokosta leikkiautoa takapaxissa eikä se sotke penkkejä. kattokaiteetki löytyy. khuul.



tekasin muuten omilla lihavilla sormilla tommoset laparenkaat leikkiautoon. muovilistaa, sakset ja ruuveja  :Leveä hymy: 








muitaki tuttuja oli völijyssä, toinen lennätti enimmäxeen lentokonetta









en usko että oikea formula offroad ois yhtään tän hauskempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pro-täti näyttää mallia, miten kuvataan vuonolla:





Kävin laskemassa ton mäjen:



Ei muuta! Söin just kolome kiloa rautua. Väsyttää.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jea! Tännään pitäis opettaa Photoshop-kurssia. Eipä oo juuri kerinny valmistella yhtään. Enkä mie ees muista, millon mun piti ilmestyä paikan päälle. Miksei kukkaan huolehi, että mie muistan tehä hommat!

Harmittaa vieläki kö pääsi monsterikala karkuun lempipilkin kanssa täsä.

Ens viikonloppuna lähen telemark-valmistujaisreissulle tästä 1000 metriä ylöspäin. Kelkalla vuonon yli, skinnaamalla tonniin oikian vuoren päälle ja siitä laskemalla alas. Ui-ui. Saa nähä toteutuuko.

----------


## Grissom

Valtteri näytti tietä urheiluautoista koira-autoihin. Uskollinen urheilumeisseli lähti vaihtoon ja tilalle pistettiin tommonen tiisselipemari. Mulukut kasvo oitis ottaan!

Varmariautoroadtrippiä kesällä kehhiin! Makia ku vetää naftaa seittemän litraa sataselle, ei tuu ees hintoihinsa ajella eestaas!


Vimppa kuva coupesta.


Ja ekat kuvat pemarista  :Nolous: 





JA niinjoo, Make helevetti!! Ekkönä OIKEASTI vois tukkia intternettejä ihan vitusti jäbän kuvilla. Ärsyttävää panttaamista, ku kuitenki tekis vähän niinku vitusti mieli fiilistellä teikän laiffilla täälä petoniloosterissa. Oli muuten melko vitusti jännitystä täälä oulun perslävessä ku tosta olohuoneen ikkunan eestä lens HELIKOPTERI!! Niinku siis ihan oikea Sepe lenteli tosta 10m päästä ja laskeutu tonne risteykseen. Sitä ei tarina kertonu mitä se sielä teki, mutta oli kyllä jotenki epätodellinen olo katella vierestä miten roottorit suhisee  :Sekaisin: 

Kesä vois tulla jo  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Liraren

Katoha saatana Grissomi laittanu Auton! Mikä vuosimalli, onko imusarjan läppäasiat tiedossa?

Meikähä laitto tommosen 530ia touringin ja koirahäkit heppailtiin isännän kans perään.

----------


## marco1

Heh, luin tuon Maken uikutusjutun eilen kun olin vielä töissä yhentoista aikaan ja tuli mieleen että väärät jätkät uikuttaa.

Mursusta Penariin? Ja Penarin mittarissa vielä alinopeutta? Haiskahtaa trikkikuvalta tai joltain kuvanmuokautukselta.
Ja arvasin että ex-Coupmies tulee kommentoimaan yllättävän äkkiä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Täällä on kesä ja yöjuna lähtee huomenna kohti talvea.

----------


## Jeesus

> Katoha saatana Grissomi laittanu Auton! Mikä vuosimalli, onko imusarjan läppäasiat tiedossa?
> 
> Meikähä laitto tommosen 530ia touringin ja koirahäkit heppailtiin isännän kans perään.



 
99vm vekotinhan toi on, eli ei pitäs olla sitä imusarjaläppää tossa vuosimallissa? Vai onko  :Leveä hymy:  

Mistä harri hommasit koiraverkkojutut pemariin? Sama on vähän hakusessa meilläki. Sit mietimmä tota pakuksi katastelua, niin säästäs monta sataa vuodessa veroina. Samalla tietty jätkä keksii mistä saa halvimmalla tohon kikottimeen kirkkaat vilkut ympäriinsä, pääsis noista porkkanavaloista eroon. Näytti vaan hinnat melko suolasilta mitä nopsaan tossa ihmettelin.

Nopeusero johtuu tietty siitä että kartanopemari on hitaampi auto ku urheilutaximersu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liraren

> 99vm vekotinhan toi on, eli ei pitäs olla sitä imusarjaläppää tossa vuosimallissa? Vai onko  
> 
> Mistä harri hommasit koiraverkkojutut pemariin? Sama on vähän hakusessa meilläki. Sit mietimmä tota pakuksi katastelua, niin säästäs monta sataa vuodessa veroina. Samalla tietty jätkä keksii mistä saa halvimmalla tohon kikottimeen kirkkaat vilkut ympäriinsä, pääsis noista porkkanavaloista eroon. Näytti vaan hinnat melko suolasilta mitä nopsaan tossa ihmettelin.



Toiselta foorumilta kopioitu:
_
Läpät tuli diesel moottoreihin:
M47 ei läppiä.
M57 3/2000-> automaateissa, ei manuaaleissa.
M47N ja M57N moottoreissa on jo kaikissa vaihteistosta riippumatta._

Eli ei pitäs olla läppiä.

Uudet valot ja vilkut on tietenki kalliita... Jos uusia haluat, niin kysy tuolta http://www.tocar.fi ja sano, että minä käskin kysyä tarjousta. Tuo on vissiin tosiaan prefacelift E39, joten pitää olla tarkkana, että tilaa oikeanlaiset valonkuoret tms. Etuvaloihinhan nuissa kai vaihdetaan kuori, jossa on kirkas vilkunlasi. Saksan ebaysta tietenki saa vaikka ja mitä. BTCF:n myyntipalstalla tais olla muutama päivä sitte myynnissä yhet takavalot.  Ja näkyy olevan xenon etuvalotki kirkkailla vilkuilla. Tai paa ostoilmotus tuonne BTCF:n ostopalstalle, niin varmaan saat viikossa halvalla valoja, jos käytetyt kelpaa.

Ja kai sulle on tuttu jo tuo http://bmwfans.info/parts/catalog/ . Sinne syötä runkonumeron 7 viimestä merkkiä ja pääset kattoon joka osan alkuperäsen osanumeron ja kaikki räjäytyskuvat koko autosta osalistoineen. Tuo on sama ohjelma ku Wetterin marmoritiskillä. Se näyttää myös auton valmistusajankohdan, jonka perusteella sun on helppo ostaa esim. oikeanlaiset valot.

Koirahäkki me heppailtiin isännän kans ite. Mitotettiin naftiksi tuonne konttiin niin, että takapenkki on normaalikäytössä. Menee 2 aikuista dobberia tuonne häkkiin. Melekeen paras ku tuut kattoon tuota meijän häkkiä ja otat siitä mitat paperille ja teet samanlaisen (näähän osaat hitsata), tai sitte vaan puolikkaan tai 2/3, jos tulee yhdelle koiralle. Siinä on kaikki ratkasut mietitty jo valmiiksi loppuun asti. Niin paljo oon koirapiireissä erilaisia häkkejä nähny ja kaikista oon pistäny virheet mieleen, enkä tehny yhtään sellasta virhettä tuota tehdessä. Toimii helevetin hyvin. Ostohäkit on 600-700 euroa ja niissä on virheitä.

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Jeesus

Hösöllä siisti laiffi  :Leveä hymy: 

Harri pitää josaki vaiheessa tulla ihmettelemään jäbän rakennelmaa. Eka mietittiin tota koiraverkkoa pelkästään, häkki tietty ois parempi niin koira pysys "turvassa" paremmin. Täytyy vielä kuutioida. Takapenkki turvavyöllä on tällä hetkellä matka-asento tolle meän karvaturrelle.

Asiasta kukkapurkkiin. Ketä lähösä vuokattiin? Valtteria tosa houkuttelin messiin ja jäbä oli ihan onnessaan kutsusta meidän trailerparkkiin!! Eli sama mesta ku viimevuonna Maken kans. Tulleeko muuten meän canukkivahvistus suomeen kesäkuussa, tuuthan!! Fillarin jätän kämpille, meikällä ei polvet toimi että vois ajaa mäkeä alas, mutta pitää tulla kuvaamaan ja läskeileen sinne hulluna!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

meikä on vuokatissa joo!

pittää kyytiä funtsia. saan varmaan joltaki enon velipuoliserkulta auton jos en kenenkää kyyissä mahu vaaranseinälle. tai jos se valtteri lähtee, niin jotaki kimppa helikopteria vois suunnitella.

mietin tässä että pittää seurailla nuita webcameja nii otan tellut mukkaan jos siellä rinteen laialla on vähänkään lumentynkää. vois viettää sen elämän täydellisimmän päivän mikä jäi levillä joskus toteuttamatta. laskia alamäkipyörällä, laskis tellua, jois kaliaa, grillais, jauhais paskaa ja ottasi valokuvia.

nii 2 päiväksihhä jengi on majottumassa?
ja onko juholle soitettu? sillä on se meikän mahtava vaaleenpunanen grilliki!
sehä vois ajjaa oulun kautta vuokattii. nii sen kyytiin mahtus muutama ihminenki sikaileen.

-Ttt

----------


## Jeesus

Joo pääset timo meikän kyytillä jos A) Make jää jäätiköille lojumaan B) Valtteri ei humalatilaltaan ja masennuksiltaan pääse mukkaan. Tai sitte jos Valtsun kolffilla vois mennä ni mahuttas kaikki, jos valtterille passailis. Itte lähen tojotalla tai jonku muun kyytillä.

Ja pe-su ois tarkotus vietellä aikaa, jokuhan vois lainata sit meikälle fillaria ja kamppeita niin voisin pummilla käydä ajaan kiekan hiekkatietä jarrut pohjassa ja pelätä vitusti, vois ainaki sanoa että oompa ajanu tänäki kesänä mäkipyörää!! Nikkoautot otetaan kans messiin, ota timo lentokone!

Ja telttahommat, jonku mökkiin päässään kuitenki ehkä toivottavasti mäihällä pesseen munia ja keittään aamupuuroa. Jos ei päässä niin mitä sitte, haissaan me muutenki paskalle! Mökkihommat matopelejä pelaten ja partseja kiillotellen ei hirveästi napeksi.

Juho lähtee kans, päätin justiinsa niin! En aikonu ees kysyä, ilmotan vaan että meillä on krilli tulilla ja kalja on halpaa. Se on nykyään ihan täys alkkis kans!

Pari fotoz viimevuojelta.

----------


## Liraren

> Harri pitää josaki vaiheessa tulla ihmettelemään jäbän rakennelmaa. Eka mietittiin tota koiraverkkoa pelkästään, häkki tietty ois parempi niin koira pysys "turvassa" paremmin. Täytyy vielä kuutioida. Takapenkki turvavyöllä on tällä hetkellä matka-asento tolle meän karvaturrelle.



Kyllä se koiralle on paras melkeen mitä pienempi sen turvallisempi, kunhan se mahtuu siellä olemaan kuitenki kunnolla, vähemmän mahtuu kimpoilemaan sielä kontissa tms. Meijän häkissä on ajateltu maholliset kolaritapaukset yms. (esim. jos tulee perään ajo ja luukku jää jumiin, miten saa koiran sieltä häkistä pois, lisäksi häkki on 4 pisteestä kiinni alkupäisissä sidontalenkeissä). Lisäksi ei voi ikinä tietää, millon se koira saa jonku kilarin ja hajottaa koko sisustan, vaikka se ei olis sellasta ikinä koskaan tehnykään aiemmin.

Paa viestiä sitten, ku haluat vilasta häkkiä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. vois ottaa kaikki lelut ja harrastevälineet mukkaan. pittää oikiasti joku traileri ottaa autonperrään. ja viskilasi toisessakäessä aina. vähän ku julian trailerparkboysseissa!

waltteriki mähöään sinne. ostetaan kolomestaan yks hissilippu ja ajetaan meikän santacruzilla vuorotellen!? 

jes jes

-Tttt

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.
kova homma!

vuokattia vois sen verran suunnitella. että joku vois soittaa meikälle tunti ennen hakua perjantaina että tietää raahata kamat tienposkeen?
ja matkalla pinacoladat alakosta. meikä vois tuua slivovitskat täältä tuliaisina. ja lissää kofolaa jos  raijaneirin kilorajotukset antaa periksi.

mutta ehotan että otetaan yhet työkalut mukaan. ettei tuu mukaan esimerkiksi kaksia ketjunkatkasijoita. tai 4mm kuusiakoloja. voitas tehä semmonen varuste lista exelohojelmataulkukko. mitä voitas päivitellä tässä näin.

voisin piirtää paintilla kuvan aiheesta!?:


jes!

----------


## Hösö

hehelol...juhola ei oo tommosta pakua, vaan PIKAPPI! JENKKI!!111 :No huh!: 


vidtu ku ei oo töitä palio herunu! vois vissii vouhottaa koko kesän ja katella kaikkea....

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huh.
slovakian 5 päivän tripin kuvat kehitin tännää.
3 rullaa rullafilimiä yashicasta. ei muuta. 36 kuvvaa 5 päivänä.
ihan holtittoman taakeja kuvia perkele!
iso100 mv filimi on ihan törkiän terävää ja informatiivista. ihan hullua mitä nuista 6x6 negoista saa irti. nyt skannasin kohtuu surkialla resolla ja silti näyttö räjähti melekei! iha hullua!

ja reissuun:
käytiin jossain spisskakapituulissa. pikkune kylä missä on ongelmia valakolaisten ja mustalaisten välillä. käytiin kuvvaileen mustalaisia ja maisemia jne. ja näin ihan hullun likasia mustalaisia. semmosissa hökkelikylissä elivät ja olivat roskanneet ja paskanneet 100m sätteeltä koko maiseman. siis niinku ois pieni kaatopaikka jonka keskellä muutama hökkelitalo. ihan käsittämätöntä.
kaikesta huolimatta muutama tyyppi puhu englantia ja heitti läppää.
eivät kummiskaa tienneet missä suomi on.

eka kuva on joku pikkukylä jostaki vuorten viereltä. oli ihan siisti.
toinen kuva pienenkylän räppäreistä. hengasivat ja vetivät röökiä. kännykästä soi armoton jenkkigangstarappi. oli pakko mennä heittää ylävitoset ja pyytää luppaa kuvvaan. rentoja tyyppejä olivat. istuvat seuraavanaki päivänä samalla penkillä ja heitettiin femmat vieläki.
huikiaa!

kuvia tullee lissää kuhan viittin julukasta niitä. on niin kovvaa kammaa.
päräyttävvää.





-ttt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeje, erittäin hieno lökäpöksyfoto! Saitko heti kuvan jälkeen turpaan?

Aika hyvin löytyy sävyä T-T:n mustavalkofilmeistä, varjopuoleltakin. Mikä linssi tuoza Yashicassa muute oli?

Porukat oli kylässä 2,5 viikkoa. Olivat vähän ihmeissään eskimomeiningeistä. Loma oli kuulemma elämän parhaimpia. Nähtiin hylykeitä ja pilikittiin rautuja. Ajettiin merellä railojen yli ja pukattiin rekeä rymyjäissä. Olo oli ku turistioppaalla, mutta ku asiakas on tyytyväinen, niin jäi itelleki hyvä fiilis.

Kuvia kertyny! Ja pittää nyt viimeinki keksiä, että millon tuun Suomeen. Kesäkuun alku voi olla vähän tiukka. Mikkä ne oli ne Vuogädin päivämäärät? Saatan joutua skippaan sen ja tuleen vaan juhannukseksi. Muteivarmavielä!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jeah.

yahicassa on kiintiä 80/3.5 yashicorin linssi. eipä noihini tlr kameroihin yleensä saa vaihettuakkaa linssiä. tai mamiyalla on malli missä on vaihettavat linzzit. kova kamera kaienpuolin.

turpaankaan en saanu. jäin heittän juttua niitten kanssa. noi tiesivät suomenki!
mietin tuollon kuin perseessä toi paikka on. ja kuin kaukana kaikesta toi on.
mutta sitten tajusin oman koti kaupungin. ***** napapiirillä.
varmaan 99% ihimisitä ei usko että napapiirillä voi ihimnen edes elää ympärivuotisesti.
kyllähä se lappi on aika perse. tai maken alabamalumiviidakko?!?

mekamake.
ku toi vaihto-oppilas kaiffari garetti asustaa jossaki päin pohojois joenkkejä. en muista missä enivei. nii mietin jos teikä vielä ensvuosituhannella asssuu siellä gröönlannissa. niin voisin ottaa haltuun ameriikan mantereen kertareissulla. ois viikon pari garetin luona kattomassa ku se polttaa piliveä ja sitten viikonpari jossaki pingiivnien vieressä munat jäässä teltassa.

jos seleviäis jollaki opiskeliapudjetilla. hakis jotain apurahhaa ja tekis jonku valokuvareportaasi näyttelyn. vois olla zäännssit johonki parintonnin stipendiin jos alakas hakkeen piakoin.

vaput. tein munkkeja tännää.
-T

----------


## marco1

vakin nikottelijat ja muut härvelinkuljettajat kun ootte sulattaneet lumet täältä Leviltäkin.  :Vihainen: 
Keli on  :Cool:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Plääh veto pois. Väsyttää. Aamulla kuuelta ylös ja kahavit tulelle. Seiskalta miitti työkaverien kanssa jäällä inuittien perintötietopäivän kunniaksi. Työpäivä: kalastusretki Avataktu-järvelle. Mietin kauhuissani, että toivottavasti en jouvu kiskoon minireessä Isoa-Saaraa 40 kilsan päähän järvelle. Hetken päästä lähettiin, ja kuussatanen teki kuolemaa ylämäkeen. Saaran lantio lepäsi sulavasti meikän reessä karibuntaljojen päällä.

Tämän jälkeen oli vuorossa puolitoista tuntia hermojaraastaavaa nylkytystä. Oli tulla aivokuolema. Ei siitä sen enempää.

Järvellä meikän pilkkiin ei tuntunu koskevan mikään, ei edes pohja. Vitutti ku kerranki oli inuitteja todistamassa meikän mestarillisia kalataitoja, mutta meikän superpilkki oli jossaki järvenpohjassa ja uus vasta tulossa postissa. Oli vaan joku S-Marketin RautuPilkki, jossa oli sininen rairai-raita. Taas tuntu että ei hyvä päivä tullu tästä. Samalla joku Nörtti-Ryan sai monta pikkurautua, ku sattu vahingossa hyvälle reiälle. Jätkä ei ois varmaan ees löytäny kotia sieltä järveltä.

Alako huolestuttavasti näyttään siltä, että meikällä jää munat pataan. Noloa! Pyyhkäsin nopiasti järven toiseen päähän yksin ja vaihoin tekniikkaa. Kolome kalaa kolmessa vartissa! Jea. Maine pelastettu. Äkkiä takasin ryhmän luokse ja nakkasin kalat jäälle muina miehinä. Tulin kakkoseksi kalakisassa. Jos oisin osannu tekniikan alusta asti, olisin saanu ainaki sata kalaa ja voittanu maailmanmestaruuden!

Lähtö koitti.  Inunaisella kelekka ei lähe käyntiin. Sitä Erähkö-John raivolla nykkimään. Ei lähe. Oli kuulemma tulupat kastunu. Meikä että jaaha, tässä tarvitaan ERÄMIESTÄ. Menin kelkalle, analysoin tilanteen ja sipasin käjellä hätäkatkasijaa. Arvasin että ratkaisu on yksinkertainen. Yks tämäkkä veto ja kelekka käyntiin. Kansa hurras. Kävelin tyynesti omalle kelekalle, kuulina.

Paluumatka yhtä helvettiä Isoluisen-Saaran kanssa. Jotku ihmiset on vain liian isoja ja teki mieli sanoa, että laihuta. Mutta minkä sitä koolleen voi.

John ajeli paluumatkalla puolitoistametrisen sulan yli merellä, vahingossa. Vähän hajamielinen jätkä.

Mutta oli rento työpäivä!

----------


## marco1

No ni. "Ei saa mollata työkaveria! En postannut linkkiä ilkkumista varten. Virnuilemista ehkä. Son mukava tyttö." vai mitä tuossa pari päivää sitten sai lukea... juujuu  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Lumet katoaa Leviltä melkoista kyytiä, nytkin +15 lämmintä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Totta. Meikä on kaksinaamanen käärme. Oon viime aikoina huilannu tuota 40 kilsan väliä niin paljon viime aikoina, että vitutti muutenki lähtiä perjantaina. Sitten vielä piti kiskoa järvelle yli-innokas etelän hetelmä. Ei voi mittään.

Marko, tuo omantunnon ääni!

Tänään yritän parantaa tapoja ja lähtiä hiihtoreissulle. Pittääpä alakaa valamistelemaan.

----------


## tv.

> Lumet katoaa Leviltä melkoista kyytiä, nytkin +15 lämmintä.



Kyllä mie aion käyä laskemassa siellä vielä ens viikolla muutaman päivän. Vaikka märkää ruohikkoa pitkin jos kaikki lumet on sulannu.

----------


## marco1

Heh, kärmeksistä puheenollen, kaveri oli eilen melkein hiihtänyt kyyn päältä tuossa naapuritunturilla. 
Merkilliset kelit kun on +18 vappuna Lapissa ja käärmeitä ladulla.

->tv
Saa kohta tosissaan ettiä laskettavaa kun eturinnekin näyttää olevan puhki keskeltä.

----------


## Grissom

Jääkiekko on perseestä riippumatta siitä, onko kyseessä lärppäpeli, maalimanmestaruusähinät taikka kuusamon pallokarhujen joulupeijjaiset  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mutta tänään tottavie kattoin. Ihan sillämielin että nyt tykkään pakosta kun en saanut siideriä kaupasta. 

Ekan erän katoin mielissäni että tätäkö tää nytten on. Sinipaitaset koittaa päästä punasten puolelle.. vähän sama menininki kö kuka pelekää hessumiestä- pelissä. Olin jo ihan mielissäni että nytpä oon jyvällä. Sitte mun ymmärrys loppu ku mittään ei tapahtunut. Totesin pelin lopuksi vielä, että oisin ehkä maailman paskin valmentaja ikinä

a) Jokaisesta oman joukkueen jäähyhommelista vetäsisin hirveet kilarit ja pistäsin syyllisen maitojunalla takasi kotimaahan.   OSTAT LIPUT ITE KO SÖSSIT TÄMÄN HOMMAN LIPUT HOMMAAT ITE MINÄ EN OSTA (ehkä se lausuma; kaivetaan vastustajalta jäähyjä on ymmärretty jotenkin väärin päin?)

b) huutasin koko pelin ajan että ELÄ OTA OMIA JÄÄHYJÄ

c) lähtisin litomaan kun jännittäs niin kauheesti

Loppuyhteenvetona tästä jäätäsevästä kokemuksesta voin todeta sen, ettei edelleenkään tarvi kattoo jäkistä. Ja Suomen valmentajalle voisin lähettää terkkui, että aika napakasti on tuo ylivoimapeli hallinnassa  :Leveä hymy: . Muut maat ne näyttäs loogisesti survovan niin pirusti kiekkoa Suomen maalille, mutta Suomi tyylittelee.

eissss

t. m

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hehe, loistava visualisointi.  :Leveä hymy: 

Sen 1995-joukkueen peliä oli mukava kattoa. Jätkät oli ihan tulessa koko ajan. Selänneki, vanha jermu, veivas kapulalla salmiakkia innoissaan.

Käväsin vuorella. Kameraa en ottanu, ku ei ollu näkyvyyttä. Ajelin kelekan vuonon yli ja parkkeerasin mäen laitaan sievästi. Hilipasin siitä 700 metriä ylöspäin ja luiskautin alas kelekalle. Lumi oli yllättävän jees - jopa puduhkoa välillä. Laaksossa +4 C.

Ekat käännökset taas ihan kamalia. Lopussa kevään parhaat käännökset, vauhit ja tunnelmat. Lunta oli ylhäällä paksusti, ja löyty vaikka mitä hauskoja linjoja.

----------


## Jeesus

Joo DEN KLIIDR ***** IN! Kohtuu timmiä kuunnella tota mertapartaa 24/7 telekkarista ja katella ku känniset FANIT huutaa tuola katsomossa. Vois itekki alakaa jäkisfaniksi, alkas vaikka kärpätfaniksi! Valtterilta varmaan saisin jonku kärppäpipon lainaan!

Miten vaput? Meikät oli Kuusamon perämetissä lollaamassa. Kohtuu levottomat kelit, shortsit ja teepaita. Rules lomat ollu taasen! Syöny ku porsas, nukkunu vitun pitkään ja rossannu sohojokoissa. Koiraki on nukkunu koko sunnuntain ku ollu vissiin melkosesti virikkeitä tuola maakunnassa.

No, arki taas eesä. Mitähä sitä sitte.

Eiku joo, kämpät varattu Riksulta toukokuun lopusta. Lähetään hakeen vielä ne vimpat lumet  :Leveä hymy: 

Orava veti kyllä meleko tunteella siementä poskeen. Yhen päivän käytin oravabongaukseen. Rentoa hommaa!


Ajokamat oli kohtuu kesäset  :Leveä hymy: 


Halon kans päiväunilla


Köyhän miehen laajiksella(autostitch) kävimmä kroppaan lentokentän päästä aurinkopanodraamat.


Mummolan takapihalla käytiin vielä rossaan pari litraa petroilia. Holtiton kontrasti takapihan +25 keliin ja lumettomuuteen!!





























Seeeemmosta, jokoha kohta ois oikeesti KESÄ!!! Meikällä hirviä polte päästä roadtripille!! Aattelin kiertää eteläsuomen nikkoratoja huvikseen päissään joku viikonloppu. Lähekkö make messiin!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

siisti vappu kimmolla!

meikä paisto munkkeja ihan kännissä.
sitte lähettii käymään kattoon kaiffaria zlinissä zstekissä.
samalla käytiin brunossaki stzczekissä.
ja katottiin jääkiekko otteluita zchzekkiläisellä selostuksella.
piti slovaki-suomi peliki kohtuu vaisusti kattoa kapakassa. ei kauhiana kuulunu ääniä suomen maalien aikana. jääkiekko on silti yhtä perseestä. en kato enää ikinä yhtää ottelua.

nii ne munki:



söin ite kaikki!

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

> mekamake.
> ku toi vaihto-oppilas kaiffari garetti asustaa jossaki päin pohojois joenkkejä. en muista missä enivei. nii mietin jos teikä vielä ensvuosituhannella asssuu siellä gröönlannissa. niin voisin ottaa haltuun ameriikan mantereen kertareissulla. ois viikon pari garetin luona kattomassa ku se polttaa piliveä ja sitten viikonpari jossaki pingiivnien vieressä munat jäässä teltassa.
> 
> jos seleviäis jollaki opiskeliapudjetilla. hakis jotain apurahhaa ja tekis jonku valokuvareportaasi näyttelyn. vois olla zäännssit johonki parintonnin stipendiin jos alakas hakkeen piakoin.
> -T



Ehottomasti onnistuu! Ei muutaku sukset messiin, niin lähetään hiihteleen kuluaareja ja tekeen hiihtoreportaaseja. Koita saaha vähän enemmän stipendirahaa kuitenki, että pääset perille asti. Montreal-Pang-Montreal maksanee jonku 1200 e. Tänne tulee vain kultasia lentokoneita, ne on vähän kalliimpia. Jea kato. 

Täällä saat kyllä hyviä ankiakuvia! Sitten saat kyllä ihan siistejä siistikuviaki. Otetaan Hösö-Mike messiin. Katotaan miten pitkään sulla riittää hermot.

----------


## Hösö

organik sitä ja organik tätä! ooksie iha hippi? 

missä o kaikki fossiiliset polttonesteet?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösöki vanaha puunhalaaja, kuitenki itelläki kohta kaappi täynnä hippirehua.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mee ny ottaan meille Rollo-kuvia, jooko! Meikä on jo unohtanu, minkä näköjen Jätkänkynttilä on.

----------


## Hösö

no en mee! ja ei oo hippirehua kaapeissa! meikä syö vaa karsinokeenejä ja tehotuotettualihaa!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hähää, kiinni jäit kuitenki, emähippi! Tuon sulle tuliaisina taas luomuituja ja marisätkiä.

Paiskataanpa välillä kuvia Jäämereltä. Oli kohtuu senssit Maikkelin kanssa pari viikkoa sitten. Ajeltiin Jäämerellä paskat housuissa ja pelättiin sulia. Seittämän metrin vuorovesi on eri jännä juttu. Lopulta saavutettiin jäävuori. Ei näkyny jääkiekkoilijoita!

Yritettiin viime viikolla uuestaan, mutta oltiin jäähä loskaan kiinni. Oli pakko kääntyä takasin. Alakaa muutenki olla kohta kelekkakausi jäällä ohi, ku joutuu koko ajan uimaan suolaveessä. Ei hyvä vehkeille ehkä.

Mutta sunnuntaina oli lumimyrskyhkö! Ei mitään Luoteis-Kanadaan verrattuna, mutta dumppas se sentään hyvät tellulumet vuorille. Ens viikonloppuna pitää lähtiä taas skinnailemaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Einarilla oli kivi kengässä.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

älä helevetti!?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vasemmassa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

oliha sukat ehejät?

----------


## Jeesus

VOISITTAKO OLLA HILIAA JOS EI OO MITTÄÄN SANOTTAVVAAA!!

 :Leveä hymy:  

no eikä tartte olla, ei sitä asiaa oo meikälläkkään koskaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Lelut on vaihtunu, mutta homma on sitä samaa. Ollaan vähän tässä taas lapioitu ja eilen ajeltiin lätkävehkeellä. Rupiaa olemaan melko tiukka radan pinta kohtapuoleen! Kohtuu holtittoman siisti vettää tommosta. Kyllä muutenki palakittee lapioida vanhasta muistista, flashbackit loistaa silimissä ku lappaa savia heiton pintaan.







Nikkoviikonloppu tulossa, sisärossia huomenna reilu 9 tuntia ja sunnuntaina varmaan täys päivä ulukona  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

EI OLLU REIKIÄ MUTTA OLI SINI-KELTASIA RAITOJA.

Miltä kuulostais: Rolloon 14.6. ja paluu Rollosta 6.7. Tänään pitäis buukata lentiliput, ku seat salet menee kiinni tänä iltana. Vuokattiin ei pääse, mutta juhannusreissu toimis. Vähänhän siinä työt kärsii mutta kärsikööt. Ei mulla oo oikiasti täällä mittään tekemistä muutenkaan. Enkä mie mittään lupia aio kysyä pomolta, ku se on jossaki jenkeissä huilaamassa V8-pickupilla. Lähen vain.

Voin kaivaa meijän Nikko Dictaattorin muhista Rollossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Helsinki-Vantaa (Terminal 1) - Rovaniemi
Sunday 14 June 2009
AY439 20:30 - 21:45

JEJEJEJEJEJ!!! JUSSIPLÄÄÄNIIIIIIITTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hösö, sauna tulille jo!!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ikoni olikin keskiluokkainen! Trial-Leech ei ikinä vetäny tälleen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zF...layer_embedded

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jooh.
melekonen banaani vieteri ukko.
löytäspä stereoidit ja stereot lajin pariin vielä. niin ukot kiskois tasaselta voltteja autojen yli.
se ois kivaa katseltavaa.

...meikällä viimeset viikot kofolaa ja haluskia.
2,5 viikkoa jälellä. käy aika vähhiin.
mutta suomeen on kyllä siistiä palata perkele.
pääsee saunoon ja grillaan ja heittään tikkaa.

elokuussa muutto rovaniemelle yksiöön ja sitten ku kimmot, mixut, halot ja waltterit on lapissa sammaan aikaan, niin piän tuparit. hösöki voi tulla keittään perunat pohojaan. ja juho oksentaan eteiseen.

jos pitäis semmosen oldschool muistelo päivän.
kävis songassa aamupäivästä pyörähtään, jokainen tekis mitä haluaa, sitten torikeiasta naamaan ja illasta  hieman leväettyä kaliaa meikällä ja vielä myöhempää irishtimessiin pellaan biljardia alakertaan! ihan niinku sillon joskus!?

HÄ!

-T

----------


## Grissom

Tuoppa tuliaisena sieltä mustaa kultaa  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Edelliset meni jo vaikka kuinka koitti vetkuttaa

m

----------


## Jeesus

Joo, voisit Timo kaivaa valamiiksi slideshown jostain vanhoista kuvista! Semmonen makia kooste vaikka kymmenen vuojen kuvista!! Teeppä, 2.5wiikkoa aikaa!

Ni mitä sitä juhannuksena? Syväsen päälle istuun ja kertakäyttörillaan ja illan päälle maken luo pyöritteleen peukaloita päissään. Meikä on dynaaminen kaiken suhteen, ihan sama mitä tekis. Roadtrippi inariinki kelepaa!

Meekkönä timo tervolaan vai ouluun vai tuukko meän verkkovarastoon assuun?

Meikä teki eilen historiaa, valtteriki meinas tukehtua nauruun! Sannoin että meikä on viikonlopun mielummin OULUSSA ko lähen rovaniemelle  :Leveä hymy:  Lajit vaihtunu, eikä jaksa lähtiä rovaniemelle vaan makkoileen viikonlopuksi. Kesällä sitte kuitenki jotaki, ehkä sitä muutaman kerran tullee lähettyä pohjosseen.

Aini, ens ti-ke sektorillahan sitä tullee lähettyä pohjossiin. Mennään Riksulle ihmetteleen vielä lumia!!  Holtitonta!


Jaan teille kaikille hieman tätä OULU-FIILISTÄ!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIWxcUNcDEw


Aini, pari nikkofotoa. Ollaan taas lapioitu ja naulattu vissiin sata päivää putkeen. Meleko älyttömän siistiä puuhata kaikkea, tullee niin elävästi dirtin rakennus mieleen!










Että tommonen moottoriurheilukeskus sinne täsä on muodostumassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Voi helevetti, eihän näistä päässy irti!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz6W2...eature=related

Timmi kommentti joltain  :Leveä hymy:  Oha tuo osaltaan ihan tottaki  :Leveä hymy: 

*miikka31*_ (1 month ago)_
_It definitely sucks if you live in a place full of douchebags such as Oulu_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbpZA...eature=related

*miikka31*_ (1 month ago)_


_It is already April, but I believe in Oulu there is like -25 degrees celsius and everybody is ranting and raving about hockey + all restaurants serve mock-pizzas called kaenkky which are supposed to be like real. Avoid Oulu at all cost._ 



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRTPs6W2GzE

Ei helevetti, tahon lappiin  :Leveä hymy: 


Junapongaus vois olla kovvaa hommaa! Seuraava vouhotus!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U94JWkUF5po

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

haha.

joo, slideshouw järkkääntyy ilimanmuuta.
pitää videotykki ottaa lainaan koululta vielä!

meikän kesäkuu mennee niin että ekalla viikolla losautan ouluun, paripäivää sekoilen jotain ja sitten pummaan kyyin vuokattiin joltaki!?!?!!!

sitten vuokatin jäläkeen pittää oulun kämppä tyhyjentää kokonaan. joku sen osti faijalta poies.
ja voi hyvä päivä sitä tavaran määrää siellä! jos jätkät tarttee pöytää, hyllyä, työkaluja, puutarhatyökalua, suksea, hehkulamppuja, nauloja, ruuvveja, vasaroita, sahoja, kirveitä, meisseleitä, viiloja tai jotaki ihan mitä vaan kuvittelette nii ilimottakkaa. saatte halavalla kaiken!

onneksi naapuriin muutti viimevuonna mannet assuun ja faija on kaveerannu niitten kanssa.
kuulemma niille kelepaa mikä vaan. tai faija oli myyny jo niille puutarhakalusteita, ruohonleikkuria ja muuta kammaa...

sitten kesäkuun lopulla saan kamat jo viiä tulevaan asuntoon jemmaan, jonka jäläkeen oon koditon pari kuukautta elokuuhun asti.
tervolaan näillä näkymin asetun jotenkin. kanoja pitäs ostaa ja tehä aitaus niille ja seurata niitten elämää. välillä piipahan oulussa, varmaan isoveljen luona kämppään tai tuun kimmon häkkivarastoon!

juhannuksena lähtäähä joo hei johonki.
jos ei muuta nii voisin kysellä josko tonne tervolan maatilalle vois tulla köörillä?!
voitas ihimetellä kanoja, kattoa ku koirat haistelee toisia ja se leipäjuustokoira on ihimeissään tyttökoirasta, käyä kalassa, puusanunoa, grillata ja heittää tikkaa..!?
sinne kyllä mahtuu jengiä koko palstan verran.

-T

----------


## Grissom

Kummijätkä Otto vähä kängstäilee


Vain kovimmat jätkät ikinä vetää multaa, hiekkaa ja kiviä suorilta naamaan

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Armottoman näkönen jätkä. :S

Terkut Iqaluitista, Nunavutin pääkaupungista! Että te ees tiiä, mikä on Nunavut. Terveiset sieltä. Oli gänstämiitit gänstäpomojen kanssa, puitiin meikän projektisuunnitelmaa. Oltiin vanhan kääpäbossirouvan kanssa aivan samoilla linjoilla, rokkasi. Kääpä ja mie suunniteltiin hommat pulukkaan seuraavalle parille vuodelle. Jeje. Ja miljoonia palaa rahaa. JEJE.

Täällä pohjosessa tällaset nollataulukki saapi kato heleposti vastuuta.

Juhannus! Joo, mielessä oli joku routrippi Inariin tai muuhun levottomaan mestaan. Norjaan. Mutta ei tuo Tervolakaan kuulosta pahalta! Mie voin tuua löysälinjan, niin voiaan keikkua sen päällä. Onko Tervolassa puita? Oli hitti viimejuhannuksen hippipippaloissa Saarenkylässä. Kameroita pittää olla monta. Mulla olis muuten pikku kumivenekki, johon mahtuu kaks jopa. Airot on. Ja ku siihen päälle vielä lämästään Nikko-autot, niin meillä on ainakin viihepuoli hanskassa.

Näyttäs että meikä jumittaa viikonlopuksi tänne. Huomenna olis lento takasin Pangiin, mutta ilima luppailee myrskytuulehkoja. Paskempi homma.

Tänä iltana aattelin lähtiä pihiville tuonne raflaan! Huimaa. Ja viinaaki sieltä saa!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo. tervolassa on isojamäntyjä just 3-7 m ettäisyyeltä nurmi pohojalla.
kovvaa treeniä ois lonkkarointiin toi löysälinja. tasapaino nousis kuuhun asti.

kameroita on ihan homona kyllä.
meikän kameroitten yhteisikä on varmaan 500vuotta. hullua.

silti joku inarin roudtrip vois olla kova.
pitäskö kattua joku pieni kylä jostaki, ja suunnata sinne?!
vois olla holtittomia pippaloita paikallisilla!

-T

----------


## tv.

Jos ajatte Levin ohi juhannuksena niin käyään kaliala josaki. Teän kuskile limsaa.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Ei kellään lojuis nurkissa mitään dirttipyörärunkoa? Saattasin olla asiakas.

----------


## Grissom

Hei hou
Käypääkä roudtripillä siellä Pykeijassa. Vois olla muuten siisti paikka vähä kuvahommailla

t. M

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Muuten hyvä mutta mie haluaisin olla mettässä, ku meillä ei ole siihen ikinä mahollisuutta. Mettä rules, siellä on puita! Puut on hienoja.

Sinne salmiakkia ja alkoholia matkaan.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Hirveet teletsembalot oli tännään! Suunnattiin kahen hyvännäkösen hiihtotypyn kanssa rinteille, molemmilla tellut. Puoli ysiltä ylös, ysiksi rinteeseen. Ulukona +5 C ja räväkkä länsituuli. Matkaan lähti myös murtomaa-David, mutta äijä käänty 10 minuutin hiihon jälkeen kotia: liian paska keli ja naamatuuli. 

Päätettiin eukkoin kanssa jäähä sahaamaan kotirinnettä. Oana jätettiin lastenrinteeseen opettelemaan tellukäännnöstä, mie ja Laurie lähettiin tsekkaamaan jyrkemmät sloupit. Natsas. Kevään helpoimmat rinteet (piti olla kö oli alottelia matkassa) ja parhaimmat käännökset. Märkä lumi lensi kaaressa, suuh-suuh. Erittäin rento ja pehemiä lumi - kuin voita.

Reenailtiin vähän takaperin hiihtoa lastenrinteessä. Erikoisen tuntusta.

Huippu loskasessiot! Huomenna ehkä uuestaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

anna meikän puhelinnumero molemmille tellu tytöille!

äske oltiin vanhan kangas tehtaan katolla kattomassa david hasselhoffin ensirooli elokuvaa.
blavalaisten taiteilijoitte vallottama tehas rakennus. joka kerroksessa joku ateljee ja työhuone.
yks valokuva studioki oli. siisti paikka. 
rovaniemeltä vois ostaa/vuokrata jonku hallin pätkän tai jonku tehas halli huoneen.
oisko kimmolla vinkkejä?
joku vanaha kelekkka halli tms?!?
ateljee ja studio sinne.

2 viikkoa ja tukholman kautta suomeen.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tellukissat aiko soitella, Timo! Olivat aika innoissaan, ku kerroin, että jätkällä on ylileveät sukset.

Viktorian päivä, kansallinen vapaapäivä. Tänään vois imuroia ja lähtiä kuvvaamaan ja telluilemaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jes!
ei oo vielä puhelin pirissy.
ehkä myöhemmin!?

http://www.nfb.ca/film/carts_of_darkness/

huh. kattokaa siisti dokkari.
kertoo kodittomista canadalaisista. jokka kerrää pulloja ja laskee ostoskärryillä isoja mäkiä. ku ei muutakaan tekemistä ole.
pistää taas babylonia halvalla tommoset. ja se on oikein kyllä.
kaiffarit kerrää aamusta pulloja parituntia ja tienaa sillä tarpeeksi rahhaa ellää loppu päivän.
siistiä.
suosittelen ihimeessä!

-Tt

----------


## Jeesus

Tilannekatsaus:


*viimevuos*












*tää vuos*















Jos ei muuta, niin ainaki nyt uskaltaa hypätä! On muuten sikasiistiä koittaa vetää nikoilla silleen smoothisti miettimällä aina mihin ländää. Joku aivoton bäshäys on kyllä ihan vitun kuivaa touhua.

Koska lähetään songan montuille!! Vois oikiasti timo kaivaa jonku holtittoman linjan tolle meikän laitteelle, nyt kulukee vitun hyvin noilla uusilla lipoilla!

Ja Juhannuksena johonki, ihan sama mitä tehhään, kuha tehhään! Pitääkö se oikiasti lähtiä johonki rajajooseppiin istuun kannon nokkaan?

Oho, pittääpä tsigata toi timpan leffa!! Jos joskus pullahettaan tästä oravanpyörästä pihalle, niin toi pullonkeruu/mäenlasku ostoskärryillä ois ihan pätevä vaihtoehto!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.
vois kaivaa semmosen linjan että vois ite ajjaa pyörällä ja teikä autolla perästä. tai toisippäin.
tai sitten jättäs pyörän kotia.

tervola saattaa natsata juhannuksena, jos ei muuta paikkaa ole tiedossa.
joku rajajooseppi paskakeitaan hörökuru vois olla toisaalta ihan kiva. itikoita siellä taitaa olla ihan homona verrattuna noriaan/ruottiin.
mutta ottaa hyttyskarkotteeksi olutta ja tekkee ison nuotion taas niin taitaa homma olla hoijossa.

hojo hojo.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Pyörä messiin Songaan ehottomasti!



Ivalon ja Inarin väliset vesistöjen rannat on aina kiehtonu, mutta voin mennä ihan minne vaan. Ukonjärvi on aika maaginen. Tervola on varmasti ihan jees.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

käytii raveissa.







joo.
joku lappalainen ahven järvi ois siisti!

-T

----------


## Jeesus

JESH!!! 5h 30min päästä osottaa nokka kohti RIKSUA JA NARVIKIA!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111111  1 PERKELE!

Ahvenjärviki kelepaa! Meikä on hyvin dynaaminen ihminen, voijaan olla vaikka oulussa! Timon isin naapurimustalaisten luona vierailulla!!

Ja Sonkaanki! Hösö tulee hyppiin kotarilla sinne!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Alustavasti siis Tervola tai Inarinjärven alue 400 km:n säteellä. Ehkä. Tai sitten Norja. Tai Etelä-Marokko.

Huh, ressi tullee tästä suunnittelemisesta. Kylymä hiki.

Eilen oli NELIÄ telluveikkoa rinteillä! Huimat bakkanaalit. Lisäksi menossa oli mukana Murtomaa-Stephanie, jonka käsivarsissa on paukkua enemmän ku meikällä reisissä. Hyökättiin kesätuulissa ylämäkkeen kylän takkaa, mutta ensimmäisellä töyräällä alako taas tuulla. Hyytö tuli. Kakssataa metriä myöhemmin Oldskuul-Chris alako puhumaan että vähän huonot liisterit suksissa, lipsuu ja taidan kääntyä takasin kohta tässä.

Jatkettiin pari töyrästä pidemmälle ja laskettiin alas eukkoin kanssa. Meikän lasku ei ollu ennää sellasta evoilua, nyt kuluki jo rennosti. Ekatki käännökset lähti. Oottelin emäntiä allaala monta minuuttia. Reisiin pittää saaha vielä lisää pötyä kyllä. Pitkillä laskuilla vois pumputtaa. Ja sitteisiin pittää saaha jäykemmät jouset.

Sitten koutsattiin taas Oanaa vähän lastenrinteessä ja meikä reenas takaperin laskua. Perse eellä on turvallista laskia. Eihän siitä mittään tullu taaskaan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

takaperi lasku on kyllä iha kivvaa telluilla.
ja mite jätkä ton jäykempien vietereitten vaihon oot observoinu?
ite en kai ossaa haluta löyempää tai jäykempää jousta ommii sitteisiin... ...kai ne on sitte sopivat!??

juholle lähetin tekstiviesti.
on mukana vuokatissa. juhannuksenaki melekovarppina.
...joko lopetettaan juhannus suunnittelut? tulee liian tarkka plääni jo.
tiietään helevetti mihin ilimansuuntaan ollaan menossa, se on aika palio jo.

-Tt

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tim[o], laskin kato jouluna Pyhällä vuokrasuksilla, joissa oli paljon jäykemmät jouset. Jyrkälläki ossuuella pysy suksi hyvin suunnassa eikä lähteny pystyyn. Testasin siellä Tapin suksia, joissa oli löyemmät offisitteet. Niillä oli ongelmia. Tapio sano kans, että oho, ompa näillä eri laskia, parempi kovassa rutistuksessa kovalla rinteellä.

Mulla on nytten löysimmät jousipatruunat. Välillä tuntuu, että jyrkät osuuet jotenki mättää, ku suksi nousee vastaan. Osa on tietenki tekniikan puutetta. Aattelin ostaa ne mediumpatruunat kokkeeksi, ku ei ne ees maksa montaa kymppiä. Jäykimpiä en osta, ku niillä alakaa suksen kärki painuun kuulemma pehemiällä pinnan alle. Löysät piettää suksenkärjet paremmin pinnalla.

Nii ja mulla on sitteissä tour mode. Siirtymät on ihan yhtä heleppo hiihtää millä jousilla tahansa. Niissä on keulasa semmonen nivel, vähän niinku at-vehkeissä.

Kato. Emminä tiiä. Teoriassa.  Ekkö oo ite ikinä miettiny näitä asioita? No jätkän tekniikalla ei kyllä paljon tarttekaan.

Emminä ossaa hiihtää takaperin, kuhan kikkailen vaan. Mutta tännään tai huomenna lähetään uuestaan!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

joo.

aika tuhti info/fakta paketti tuli.
iteppähä kysyin.
huh.

mutta joo. ite oon keskittyny laskemiseen täysillä.
en oo kauhiana miettiny nuita sitteitä. ku ei ne tellusiteet niin kauhian monimutkaset ole. niin ei oo osannu alkaa speksaileen niitä.

varmaan tuun laskeen seuraavat 20 vuotta nuilla samoilla vehkeillä.
ens talaveksi vois voiella suksen pohojat ja hioa kantit teräviksi.
muuten mennään nuilla.

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Enkö tiiäkki vaikka mitä kaikkia.

Oikiasti, varmaan aivan sama vaikka siellä olis jänikset jousien tilalla.

Huhhuijaa, pitäis välillä yrittää keskittyä vaikkapa valokuvaukseen.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Mutta muistattako vielä Gracian Ceedricciä?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xc1OGcK_08

----------


## Valtteri

> käytii raveissa.



joo sama homma. muistattehan vielä DARUDEN?

----------


## Grissom

Diki diki diki dii dii dii diki diki dii  :Leveä hymy: 
Hiekkamyrskyhommmzzzzz

----------


## Hösö

lol...


oli mulla asiaaki. millo se meka oli nyt täälä?

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Tulen 14.6 ja lähen 5.7. Mitä aattelit leipoa?

Valtsulta nasakkaa Sandström-settiä!

----------


## tv.

kävin pikkusen rullailemassa oukulla. ihime että laiturit oli vielä pystyssä eikä niitä ollu hajotettu  :Hymy:   vuokattia odotellaan kovasti...

----------


## Jeesus

oho, tommilla siisti fiiliskuva!!

Daruden tahtiin terveiset Riksulta!! Kohtuu overkill reissu, tulin takas kämpz tosa kaheksalta tänäaamuna, meinas vähän olla silimät ristissä kemi-oulu välillä. Tommosta sielä oli, ei paljon harmittanu etten jääny kotisohvalla kaljaa kittaamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Täsä kevään viimiset repokuvat, tuli sittenki käytyä vielä huhtikuussa:

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Make hiihtoretkellä Maken kanssa:



Kuva: Make

----------


## Jeesus

Itekki olin tuntureilla! Ja NARVIKISSA! Toka kerta jo tälle vuojelle, kohtahan sinnekki vois muuttaa asumaan. Tuli tosin tossa mieleen, kun kateltiin nyt kaupunkia silleen vähänkin tarkemmin niin huh helevetti että ne paikalliset vois upottaa mereen. Kohtuu venäjä se ympäristö on, kaikki rapistuu ja jokapuolella kaikennäköstä paskaa ja roskaa. Löydettiin keskeltä kylää yhestä puskasta semmonen kerrostalon kokonen pillari, siistiä jättää sinne semmonen mätäneen. T:ympäristöaktivisti

***** noita postilaatikoitaki, melko komiaa rutturautaa.








Oli muuten siisti seisoa ton riippusillan katkoskohassa silleen, että toinen jalaka oli toisella puolen ja toinen toisella. Sit ku rekka pyhkäs siittä ohi, rupes silta aaltoileen niin että toinen jalaka liikku varmaan 20cm sivulta toisella. Holtitonta.





sitten ite asiaan, eli olitiin päättelemässä talavi tuola Riksulla. Kohtuu holtitonta kun teepaita päällä pysty vetään rossia, lunta oli vielä ihan vitusti ja kaikkea. Ois muuten pikkusen hc laskulinjojaki sielä, bongattiin parista paikasta kanjonin toiselta puolen tyyppejä hiihtämässä mäkeä alas. Ja muutama heliporukka oli jäätiköllä palloilemassa, voin antaa teille hyvät koordinaatit jos tahotta kuolla  :Leveä hymy: 








Ei muuten ollu kiire mihinkään, kuva on otettu vissiin joskus 00 ja 01 välillä yöllä. Kohtuu makiasti oli valoa!














...6kk vielä uuteen talveen

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

huuh.
itekki voisin enstalavena taas tutustua tohon lumeen.
jääny nyt vähän vähemmälle ku täällä päiväntasaajalla asunu.

mutta asiaan.
meikä täytti tännään ***** 24vuotta.
aivan mahotonta. meikä miehen iässä eikä oo omakotitaloa riihijärveltä eikä kahta lasta ja koiraa. sen sijaan että vois olla kunnon elämä, palloilen jossaki euroopassa ja teen mitä sattuu.
huh.
mietin just tuota ikää.
muistelen sillon ku alottelin nuita pyörähommia, joskus 16 kesäsenä, nii sillo kimmo ja kumppanit oli kai jotain meikän ikäsiä oululaisia nuoria aikusia. ajattelin että eihän meikästä ikinä tuu nuin vanahaa tyyppiä. 24v, huh. ihan mahotonta.
sitäki mietin, että ei tulis nyt tänikäsenä varmaaan hengattua kovinpalioa 16 vuotiaitten dirttaajien kanssa jossain maankaatopaikalla päivätpitkät. siitä lähtee kyllä hatut kimmolle, mikolle ja yliopistopettereille että pääsi porukkaan sissään. palio ois jääny tekemättä ja näkemättä muuten. 24, ikä kriisiä vissii ilimoilla. mikä fiilikset waltterilla tulevasta vuosiluvusta?!?

...kaikenkaikkiaan nehän on vaan numeroita jokka perustuu jonki kaasupallon vetovoimaan ja tän maapallon liikkeisiin jossain painottomassa tilassa. sitä elää miten sitä elää.

slovakia aamut 4.
vähiin käy, eilen ostin viimeksi 2 litran kofola pullon. ajattelin juua sitä nyt niin palio että alakaa pahhaa tekemään. niin voi pysyä erossa siitä taas jonkuaikaa.

miksu, perustetaanko kofolan maahantuoti yritys?
ois ainaki 2 asiakasta vissiinki...

-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Onnea Timolle! Ei kannata funtsia liikaa. Mee ulos kuvvaamaan siistejä juttuja siitä.

Kimmo vanha puunhalaajahippi, teepä joutessa joku guuglemäps-kartta ajoreissuistas? Tein tollasen isälle, ihan selaimella vaan:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...6c99c6939&z=10

Laita sinne kaikki hc-laskuliniat, niin mennään juhannuksena laskeen ne suklaapatukan muovikääreillä alas.

Mutta bueno kuvia! Tuli hyvät fiilikset ja ikävä talavea. Harmi että täällä on niin kovat ja vähät lumet verrattuna Norjaan, ei oikein kelekkahommat natzaa samalla lailla. Liian kylymää ja kuivaa vissiin.

----------


## Grissom

:Kieli pitkällä:  Joo Kofolavirma kehiin  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Ehottomasti murtaudut johki paikalliseen virmaan (jota toivottavasti ei vahi sun plokin kuvien näköset mahakkaat mafioosot tai ne pikku-xzipititit) ja pöllit valmistusohjeen. Teet retken niinko jossain jalijasuklaatehtaassa, ajelet venneellä vaan kofolavirtaa pitkin  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja onnittelut vanhenemisesta. Voin kertoo että entistä paskemmalta se tuntuu ko kolomekymmentä alkaa hipomaan ja vielä ylikin.

Kohta ettii taas kavonneita leikisti. Jännittää jo valmiiksi

----------


## Valtteri

> mikä fiilikset waltterilla tulevasta vuosiluvusta?!?
> -T



no ei voi oikeen kyllä kriisinä luonnehtia, vaikken omistakaan asuntolainaa, oikeita töitä, asiallista kaasugrilliä, kotiteatteria videotykillä (hyi saatana), asiallista iittalan astiakokoelmaa tai päältäajettavaa ruohonleikkuria?! MUTTA otin tänään tätä topikkia varten kuvia turkulaisista AVOAUTOISTA:









ekassa kuvassa oon itekki!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

OHO, alakopa melekin itelläki kuumottaan avoautoa. Voisin sillä ajella Sisustus-Annelle hakemaan kevään kuumimmat sisustusvinkit ilman että hiki tulis.

Kohta Rolloon! Ennää pari viikkoa. Lähen kyllä kaivaan dirttiä Häkinvaaraan.

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

kohta suomeen. ennää paripäivää!
sitten vuosisadan vuokatin reissu!
sitten vuosisadan muutto rovaniemelle!
sitten vuosisadan kanat tervolaan!
sitten vuosisadan juhannus jossaki!
sitten vuosisadan kesänviettoa maalla!

huhhhuh...
-Tt

----------


## Grissom

^Timå messenmgeri heti!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jeesus

mutta funtsikaapa jos ootte vielä 30 vuotiaina tommosia!! Siis lapsellisia vouhottajia, sillon VIIMESTÄÄN pitää jämähtää ja alkaa aikuistelemaan ja ankeileen ja selitteleen kaikkea!

 :Leveä hymy: 

Jätkien kans kyllä heti synkkas, valtterin kanski heti ekat jutustelut oli kartanovolvosta ja omakotitalosta, sehän oli 16 vuotiaana jo 40 vuotiaan ex-NHL-staran näkönen! 

Tuli muuten tosta kaivelusta mieleen, että luultavasti tuun lapijoimaan omakotitalonki perustat! Siihen tahtiin on tässä puoli kevättä nakerrettu nikkorattaa pystyyn. Holtittoman siistiä puuhaa ja kaiken lisäksi saa vielä olla pihalla raittiissa ilmassa. Timmiähän se tietty ois sohvallaki makkoilla  :Leveä hymy: 

Vuokattihommat timo!! Kumpi hommaa pinat ja kumpi koladat! Mistä rilli! Mistä hiilet!! ENTÄ MITÄ SYYÄÄN!! Ookko teheny ruokalistaa! Tahon pinaattilättyjä klo 13.00 sunnuntaisin!

Eiku joo, ei mittään suunnitelmaa, mennään mäelle ja katellaan maapalloa ja juuaan pinakoladadrinksuja! Vois muuten ottaa kohtuu ison pullon sitä? Joo ja sit vois ehkä miettiä jotain isoa hedelmääki? Meloni on kyllä luottokuula!

Aini, make ookkonä messissä juhannusretkellä? Pitäs tietää ainaki sen verran, ettei tässä vaan NETISSÄ suunnitella ***** päissään.

Muutama nikkoautokuvaki!

----------


## Tartzan-Timo

jos menis sillei että kerkeis paltamoon alkoon ja kauppaan!?
ostas hodarivermeet ja kookosjuomat siitä ja painuis johonki.
juhoa pitää alkaa kuumotteleen. 2 hiluxia ja alkoholinvaikutuksen alaisia valokuvaajia. tulee palstatäyteen kuvia taas.

kuvista viimevuoteen ja toissakertaanki:















-T

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jeje, meikä juhannussuunnitelmissa mukana! Sen verran olin tätä asiaa suunnitellu. Mietitään lähempänä, mitä tehhään.

Tännään vois muuten virallisesti alottaa kiipeilykauden. Tsygällä kämpgraundille, sieltä tallaamalla parille iispiisiikivelle. Hyvät kahvat ja otteet roikotella keväisesti. Oon roikkunu rappukäytävän kaiteessa viime päivinä reenihenkisesti 3 x 30 s sessioita.

Ja muuta tänään: tullee joku herra isoherra kaupunkiin, Governor General of Canada. Kuningattaren jälkeen seuraavaksi tärkein henkilö. Vois käyä paiskaan kättä ja kertoon sille meijän juhannussunnitelmista.

----------


## Hösö

ostetaan polovi! mielellään vasen, mutta oikiaki käy jos saa sovitettekierteet vasurille!

lehti puussa, kärpäset suussa ja silleen! kesä! iha makosaa tää elämä lapissa! ei harmita ku en pääse asumaan etelään!

ainoa harmituksen kohe on se että ku MAAILMAN PARAS GRILLI(kyllä, weber) ei oo vielä tullu, ni en pääse polttamaan tuota tehotuotettuakuolluttaeläintä! :Vihainen:

----------


## Jeesus

Aatteenmies, oohan käsi lipalla tienlaialla sitte juhannuksen nurkilla. Vastoin periaatteita, oon suunnitellu juttuja! Tosin ne varmaan tarkentuu siinä vaiheessa ku lähetään päinvastaseen suuntaan. Anyway, kuhan muistaa makkara- ja pirkkapastakaupassa käyä ennen lähtöä. Nii ja ladata kameran patterit ja asentaa vilimit.

Olipa vähän holtiton keli eilen. Ihmettelin ko auton mittari näyttää +27 ja TUULEE vitusti että meniköhän tuo saksan laatutuote jotenki paskaksi vai palaako auto. No ei, vaan pihalla oli oikeesti +27 ja yhtä aikaa paahtava tuuli. Ois voinu patongit rillata tikun nokassa suoraan auton ikkunasta pihalle.

Pistäppä jotain fotoja hösö sieltä pohjosen elämistä, täälä etelän perseessä vierottuu tehokkaasti tuosta pohjolan paratiisista.

----------


## marco1

> Ja muuta tänään: tullee joku herra isoherra kaupunkiin, Governor General of Canada. Kuningattaren jälkeen seuraavaksi tärkein henkilö. Vois käyä paiskaan kättä ja kertoon sille meijän juhannussunnitelmista.



No ni, nyt kun skarppaat tapaamisen ajaksi niin puoli valtakuntaa ja prinssieverstin titteli on sinun. Rinsessa on vissiin vielä völjyssä joten viittä vaille homma selevä.


4 viikkoa kesälomaan. Ahistus.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Norttailin! Koneella Ubuntu Linux. Nyt pitas viela keksia, miten tahan saa suomenkielisen nappiksen. Suosittelen. Asennus sikaheleppoa, ohojelmat ilimasia, kayttis superselekia ja lookki makia. Meni lapparille napin painalluksella eika tarttenu partitioija tai poistaa Vistaa (viela). Kaikki ohojelmat ilimasia.

DVD-elokuvat ei viela lahteny pyorahtaan, mutta siihen pittaa vaan saaha joku kodekki.

Kreisia!

GG lahjotti kylalle niin monta tietokonetta, ku vaan tarvitaan. Aika emanta. Sitten se kruunaa meikasta everstin ku kerkiaa.

Kiipeilysessiot oli aika makiat. Matkalla nahtiin ruohonpossyttelija-hiihtopummi-inuitti, jonka kans kavin kerran laskemassa talvella. Sano etta seki tykkaa kiiveta. Paljain jaloin. Varmaan vetaa jotaki seiskan reittia pelekastaan varpailla.

Ens viikolla Suomeen!

Edit: öliki heleppö hömmä

----------


## Jeesus

NONI ASIALLISTA! Juhannuksenaha meillä on kunnon mustalaisleiri sitte pystysä!!

Vielä ku juho saa vierotettua ittensä huumeista, niin on jo hyvä bändi retkellä!

Vuokatti oottelee, lupas vielä timmiä vesisadetta!! Onko näin, että eka kerran sataan vuoteen SATAA!!!

----------


## tv.

Tuosa ois jätkile sauna-auto sinne vuorenrinteelle. leiriydytte jonku puron viereen niin siitä saa löylyvettä.
http://www.nettiauto.com/mitsubishi/l300/2550833

T:uusavuton mökkeilijä

----------


## tv.

http://www.fmi.fi/saa/paikalli.html?...&place=Sotkamo


Ehkä pääsee ajamaan kuivalla kelillä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

Joko nyt mennään äärirajoilla  :Leveä hymy:  Kävin Timån luona kylässä ja ostin tämmösen siltä pois  :Leveä hymy: 





Huomenna sit vuokattiin palloileen, eiku ***** ylihuomenna siis! No ihan sama, joskus kohta kuitenki! Siistiä kyllä, varsinki ku fillaria ei oo nähny vuoteen!

----------


## Hösö

jaa meinasikko iha oikiasti ottaa pyörän mukkaan?  :Leveä hymy: 

makiaa homma nuo pöpkättijutut! akseleita o paukkunu ja uusia hitsattu räntäsatteessa! iha makiaa elämää!  :Hymy:  


ni millo se meka tuli?

----------


## Jeesus

pistäppä jo jotaki kuvia ja lopeta se vitun ankeilu  :Leveä hymy: 

Enkä aio ottaa fillaria, meinasin kuvvailla ja kävellä Halon kans ympäriinsä. Alamäkiajo ei oo kuntoilua  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeTee

Moikka Äijät!

Löyty vielä tunnarikki tänne =)
Mites Kimmolla polovet? Itellä aina välillä himottas ajamaanki, mutta onneksi ei ole pyörää.
Ei tulis ku sanomista siitä touhusta.

Jään odottelemaan kuvia Vuokatista.

----------


## Jeesus

Kato Pete! Pistäppä joku vanha kuva palstalle kovalevyn syövereistä!


Meikällä varmaan samaa paskaa ko sullaki oli, ei oikeen pysty vetään mitään koukkupolvijuttuja. Kelkalla pysty ajaan, kunhan ei mitään ylilyöntejä tee. Jos tahot mäkiä ajaa, niin voin vaihtaa yhden mäkipyörän sun kans johonki L-sarjan optiikkaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Kohtapuoleen Vuokattiin, ihan siistiä päästä lomaileen ja makkoileen nurmikolle!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Terve Pete! Hauska nähä jätkäätki bittivirroilla. Eikö ookki täällä juttujen taso huomattavasti noussu!

Jätkien pitäis saada adamantiumpolovet jostaki.

----------


## Jeesus

Huhhu, takas kämpillä Vuokateista.

Kiitokset Akulle hyvistä seteistä ja hisseistä. Oli kiva katella meän räntsiltä ku jengi rullailee mäkimankeleilla! 

Tommille ja Evelle paranemisia, onneksi ei isompia havereita kuitenkaan sattunu!

Timån kans pexattiin ilta/yö/aamuyö/aamutulilla että Juhannuksena voitas tosiaan mennä jonnekki. Vielä ei päästy selevyyteen että minne. Mutta jonnekki.

Vois kuvia veistää josaki vaiheesa. Löyty telttapaikan viereltä ihan holtittoman siisti kalliolouhikko, kohtuu mielenkiintosta kiipeillä sielä aamuyön pöhänissä salamapiuhat kaulan ympärillä!


ainiijoo, eihän sitä tuolakaan voinu olla ilman nikkoautoja  :Leveä hymy:  Raksattiin tollasta rataa, holtittoman siisti!



Niija pari fotozta meän mustalaisleiriltä.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

AURINKOA NÄYTTÄÄ TORSTAILE PRZZZJEA!!

Sehän saattaa tarkottaa, että meikä pääsee lentämään Montrealiin ja sitä kautta Suomeen! On ollu vähän kehenoa kelivä. Jos on pilivet alempana ku 2700 jalakaa, niin koneet ei lähe laskeumaan vuonossa. Viime viikolla ei tullu Canadian North VIITEEN PÄIVÄÄN.

Ressin sumentamana ostin matkavakuutuksen peruutusturvalla.

----------


## Mechz

Hei.pistäkää jotain ajokuviakin sieltä vuokatista?????nuo vitun taidepläjäykset on masentavia...

----------


## Hösö

taidetta...mmmmegagay!!1

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö



----------


## Hösö

oliko brokebackmountainboysseillä mitn taidekuvia tarjolla? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hösö



----------


## Grissom

^Siistejä kuveja Hösö!

----------


## Mechz

noni!!!! ISO peukku hözmälle!!

----------


## Valtteri

hyvä hösö, siisti saria!

----------


## Jeesus

oho, vitun siistejä kuvia. lopetappa hösö se mököttäminen jo pikkuhiliaa ja pistä lisää fotoja! Kohta tullee vuosipäivät jäbän kuukautisille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeesus

http://rovaniemi25.blogspot.com

Oho, säästämmä tämän pillaripalstan pillari-ihmisille ja jatkossa pistellään kuvanarinat tonne  :Leveä hymy:  .

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Jep, mahtavia kuvia, Hösö!

Jäbät: lukekaa mielellään blogspot-juttuja ja kommentoikaa ihan vapaasti. Ei vaan viittitä enää käyttää filupalstaa meiän epämääräsiin aiheisiin. Tehhään kyllä profiilejaki kaiffoille, jos haluatte bloggailla mukana. Hösö ja kaikki messiin vaan! Tää ei ole mikkään nihkiän kusipäinen insider-homma.

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

http://www.yeticycles.com/#/videovault/

Ääh, ei pääse nukkumaan. Blenkinsöpillä on hyvä tyyli kyllä!

----------


## pyynö

Nonii, nyt tekis mieli ajamaa taas, perkele, ja vasta menossa töihin. Siistejä kuvia. 
Hep, Hyvät Juhannukset koko köörille. Ite menen mökkeilemään Vieremälle, saunaa ja terassipuiden lajittelua.
Tsa!

----------


## Valtteri

hyvää juhannusta kaikille!

----------


## PeeTee

Tuolla olis muutama otos songasta. Pojat kävi kokeileen kuinka hiekka pöllyää.
http://gallery.me.com/petri.teppo

----------


## marco1

Olin näkevinäni "liftaava henkilö matkalla Tervolaan" -taideinstallaation 4-tien varressa - näköharha?
Hoodeilla ollaan, viikko takana, toinen edessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

se o kohta lomat lusittu...

----------


## pyynö

Siisti linja!1!
Siistejä kuvia!!1

----------


## Hösö

Talavi tulloo! :Cool:

----------


## Hösö

*SE TULEE TAKAISIN KOTIO!*

Jaa mikä vai?

Kuka muistaa tämän?







Nyt tarvis saada 99-02 monsteri jostakin! Jos sais sen verran rahoja kasaan, että Vuokatissa 2010 ois KAMPÄKIN PAIKKA! :Cool:

----------


## marco1

No huh huh. 
Iso peukku.

----------


## Hösö

http://www.photoradar.com/news/story...ners-announced

voivittumitäkuvia!!11 :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## Hösö

Jaa oisko mittään villarointihommia rollosa hä? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hösö

Unohtu, että jarrut o jo tulossa! Ja renkaakki vaihtu jo tuohon! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

>Jaa oisko mittään villarointihommia rollosa hä?
Kyllähän niitä on, ihan hyviä lenkkejä on saanut ajaa silloin kun on ehtinyt käymään siellä. Kuviakin on todisteeksi.

Khutesta puuttuu Azonicin sohva?

----------


## Hösö

takinkääntö ja pienempi penkki! :Vink:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hösö

ei pyöräillä tänään, mut kohta!

----------


## ellampel

Ajetaankos sitä keväällä täällä Rovaniemellä ollenkaan?

Pyöräily kyllä maittais kun uus mankeli tulee loppuviikosta  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarimestari

Huh. Lueskelin vähän omia juttujani tuolta 2004-2006 ajalta. Aika koomista settiä.
Mutta annetaampa niitten olla.
Pyöräskene on kyllä hiljentynyt ainaki dh puolella.

- Juhani

----------


## Fillarimies

Sanoppa muuta. Onneksi osa viesteistä hävinny  :Hymy: 
Laita sieki enskavehe ja lähe lenkille. Kisatkin kesällä oukulla, missä voi ajotaitoa kokeilla. Itse harkitsen meneväni, jos syöteMTB:hen ei tule lähdettyä. (samalla viikonlopulla)

----------


## Fillarimestari

Ois täsä suunnitelmisa dh ässämmät ajaa oukulla heinäkuussa ja oommie sitä enska cupin kisaaki miettinyt. Johan sitä voi stinkylläki ajaa!
Asutko Roisa vielä/enään/jälleen?

----------


## Fillarimies

Asun jälleen. 
Nykyinen enskasarja on jo niin lähellä DH:ta, että johan se menee  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Oisko mittään ajohommia?

----------


## Hösö

> 11.06.2005
> 
> heipa hei!
> 
> kanatahan o iha letkia mesta!



 :Leveä hymy:  Hahaha

Tulipa käytyä 12-vuojen jäläkeen heti uuestaan!



emt näkkyykö toi kuva, mut kävin Aatos Lokosen luona Kanadassa raidaileen, paikattiin mm. rengas Squamishissä!

----------


## marco1

Cool. Oliko siellä samat starat moikkailemassa kuin viime kerralla? Vielä kai ne on Wadet ja muut ajokunnossa.

----------


## Hösö

Itseasissa viestittelin sähköpostin välityksellä Brett Tippien kanssa hyvissä ajoin ennen reissua ja plänäiltiin yhteisiä ajohommia. Mutta prkln eurobike oli sit just sillon ku oltiin northvanissa, niin Tippie oli sit Saksassa just sillon.  :Irvistys:  Mut joo, Wade, Tippie, Richie Schley jne jne on edelleen kovia jermuja vetämään!

----------


## Aatos Lokonen

Vanhat tunnukset pelaa! Lehti-Janne resetoi salasanat ja laitto hommat kuntoon.

Jea, Hösö kävi meillä raidaamassa vuorilla. Oli kyllä taagit setit: Kamloops, Merritt, North Van, Squamish, Whistler, Kamloops, Revelstoke. Voin sanoa että ajettiin ja speksattiin aivan entiseen malliin, todennäköisesti paljon paremmin ja enemmän. Hei, ja nykyäänhän me poljetaan ylämäetkin.

----------


## marco1

Kuulostaa hyvältä setiltä, paikat vaan internetsistä tuttuja isojen poikien leikkikenttiä. 
Speksaukset vähissä täällä mutta ajot jatkuu sen mitä laiffi ja kuskin kunto antaa myöten. 

Aatos Locos laiskasti päivitellyt blogia viime aikoina?

----------


## Hösö

> Voin sanoa että ajettiin ja speksattiin aivan entiseen malliin, todennäköisesti paljon paremmin ja enemmän. Hei, ja nykyäänhän me poljetaan ylämäetkin.



Todennäkösesti ajettiin enemmän ku ennen! Speksattiin laadukkaammin ja juotiin vain käsintehtyjä hienostuneita maximum-artesan oluita!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu N

Täällähän ne vanhat starbat alkaa heräilemään...  :Hymy:

----------

